# Post your Outfit of the Day! {OOTD}



## Swanky

thread continued from here.

This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics and deets of the outfit you're wearing.  You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info.  That's what THIS thread is for!


----------



## 4Elegance

Yay TPF family we have a new thread.  Can't wait to see everyones outfits.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Subscribing!!! :couch:


----------



## loves

Me too, subscribed!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.


----------



## loves

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



Pretty I like the silhouette


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



You look great...I still love those heels


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



Love the pop of color. The shoes are gorgeous, as is the entire outfit!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



Great look and that bag is amazing


----------



## hunniesochic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.


You look great.


----------



## hunniesochic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.


What an adorable look! The yellow and blue mesh very well together.


----------



## loves

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



great colours! love the skirt


----------



## Eva1991

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



Love your shoes!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



Cute skirt!


----------



## r15324

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



Very casual chic! Love the look 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



Yellow + Cobalt =


----------



## r15324

Basic spring outfit of mine...

Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW


----------



## miu miu1

r15324 said:
			
		

> Basic spring outfit of mine...
> 
> Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
> Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW



Great outfit!


----------



## miu miu1

My Outfit. Blouse and Jacket H&M, Jeans Zara, Purse Louis Vuiton.
Wore Prada Heels too


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Basic spring outfit of mine...
> 
> Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
> Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW


----------



## 4Elegance

r15324 said:
			
		

> Basic spring outfit of mine...
> 
> Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
> Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW



Love your Hermes


----------



## 4Elegance

I've been pretty afraid of this jacket but took it out for the first time and love it.  Jacket Zara, JCrew necklace and shirt.


----------



## phiphi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



i love this! love!!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



this colour combination is brilliant!



r15324 said:


> Basic spring outfit of mine...
> 
> Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
> Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW



omg you look awesome. and the jypsière is perfection!



miu miu1 said:


> My Outfit. Blouse and Jacket H&M, Jeans Zara, Purse Louis Vuiton.
> Wore Prada Heels too



very cute!



4Elegance said:


> I've been pretty afraid of this jacket but took it out for the first time and love it.  Jacket Zara, JCrew necklace and shirt.
> 
> View attachment 1851021



i wear mine to death! you look great in it so i hope you wear yours more often!


----------



## phiphi

zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps


----------



## DC-Cutie

Phi - are those THE Chanels?  I'm loving the whole ensemble, such a beautiful shade of yellow and the peplum just takes it to the top!  BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## Myrkur

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



Love your dress!


----------



## Myrkur

phiphi said:


> zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps



Ooh I love those shoes! And the dress, but I like the shoes more


----------



## MarieG

Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!

My OOTD 






*Ralph Lauren Blazer
*'05 Balenciaga City
*Hudson Jeans
*Pink Converse Sneakers
*Balenciaga Sunglasses


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps



Great outfit! Bur the shoes are TDF


----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD:

Kain label silk shirtdress, J. Crew jacket, J. Crew scarf, Dolce Vita leopard oxfords, vintage Chanel earrings, vintage Bottega Veneta bag. Celine sunnies.


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> i love this! love!!!
> 
> this colour combination is brilliant!
> 
> omg you look awesome. and the jypsière is perfection!
> 
> very cute!
> 
> i wear mine to death! you look great in it so i hope you wear yours more often!



Thanks phiphi.  What do you think of wearing this in the fall?


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps



My heart fluttered when I saw these pumps.  What a great look phiphi


----------



## 4Elegance

MarieG said:
			
		

> Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> My OOTD
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blazer
> *'05 Balenciaga City
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Pink Converse Sneakers
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses



You always look so put together.  Love the blazer


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



Very pretty


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



Love this outfit


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic lace dress
J.Crew Schoolboy Blazer
RED Valentino flats


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps



You look great!  That color combination is amazing!


----------



## MarieG

4Elegance said:


> You always look so put together.  Love the blazer



Thank you! So do you! I love your style!


----------



## hunniesochic

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic lace dress
> J.Crew Schoolboy Blazer
> RED Valentino flats
> 
> View attachment 1851130


Such a lovely look! The color on the blazer is beautiful.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

4Elegance said:


> I've been pretty afraid of this jacket but took it out for the first time and love it.  Jacket Zara, JCrew necklace and shirt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851021



I have like that too...gives a great POP of color!

It looks great on you!


----------



## 4Elegance

.:Sprigged:. said:
			
		

> I have like that too...gives a great POP of color!
> 
> It looks great on you!



Thank you sprigged.  It's very flattering coming from someone like you.  I adore your post


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew sweatshirt, Opening ceremony skirt, CL booties


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Phi - are those THE Chanels?  I'm loving the whole ensemble, such a beautiful shade of yellow and the peplum just takes it to the top!  BEAUTIFUL....



these are they! :happy dances: thank you sweetie!



Myrkur said:


> Ooh I love those shoes! And the dress, but I like the shoes more



thank you! i'm in love with them too!



MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> My OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blazer
> *'05 Balenciaga City
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Pink Converse Sneakers
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses



adorable. i love how you have converse on!



miu miu1 said:


> Great outfit! Bur the shoes are TDF



thank you so much miu miu!



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD:
> 
> Kain label silk shirtdress, J. Crew jacket, J. Crew scarf, Dolce Vita leopard oxfords, vintage Chanel earrings, vintage Bottega Veneta bag. Celine sunnies.



love this whole look!



4Elegance said:


> Thanks phiphi.  What do you think of wearing this in the fall?





4Elegance said:


> My heart fluttered when I saw these pumps.  What a great look phiphi



thank you 4elegance! oh, i'm all over the fuschia blazer for fall! 



pavilion said:


> Banana Republic lace dress
> J.Crew Schoolboy Blazer
> RED Valentino flats
> 
> View attachment 1851130



i LOVE this pavilion - you look like a million bucks! 



pavilion said:


> You look great!  That color combination is amazing!



thank you so much!



weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweatshirt, Opening ceremony skirt, CL booties



very cute skirt!


----------



## MarieG

phiphi said:


> adorable. i love how you have converse on!




Thank you! Your dress and shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## platinum_girly

Clutch: Vintage
Top + shoes: New look
Jeans: Alloy


----------



## butterfly_baby

platinum_girly said:


> Clutch: Vintage
> Top + shoes: New look
> Jeans: Alloy



haha the bra matches the shoes!!!! i like


----------



## 4Elegance

platinum_girly said:


> Clutch: Vintage
> Top + shoes: New look
> Jeans: Alloy


 
You look great PG...I hope I look that amazing when I am preggo


----------



## butterfly_baby

my new vero moda dress plus Balenciaga and Mango shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

MarieG said:


> Thank you! So do you! I love your style!


  Thank you.  That's very sweet.  I guess we both have great style


----------



## Nathalya

platinum_girly said:


> Clutch: Vintage
> Top + shoes: New look
> Jeans: Alloy


 
Wow I love your heels! They look fab


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts


----------



## Sweetyqbk

MarieG said:
			
		

> Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> My OOTD
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blazer
> *'05 Balenciaga City
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Pink Converse Sneakers
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses



That blazer looks great =)


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetyqbk said:


> Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts



Cute outfit and nice blog! Always nice to see a blog from a fellow NYC/outer boroughs gal (I'm from Queens).


----------



## MarieG

4Elegance said:


> You look great PG...I hope I look that amazing when I am preggo



Same here!



Sweetyqbk said:


> That blazer looks great =)



Thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly

butterfly_baby said:


> haha the bra matches the shoes!!!! i like


 




4Elegance said:


> You look great PG...I hope I look that amazing when I am preggo


 
Awww thankyou sweetie 



butterfly_baby said:


> my new vero moda dress plus Balenciaga and Mango shoes


 
Love your Bal!



Nathalya said:


> Wow I love your heels! They look fab


 
Thankyou babe, my first pair of cobalt blue heels


----------



## platinum_girly

MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> My OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blazer
> *'05 Balenciaga City
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Pink Converse Sneakers
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses


 
Super cute look, that blazer looks fab on you!



MarieG said:


> Same here!


 
xoxo


----------



## rx4dsoul

pavilion said:
			
		

> Banana Republic lace dress
> J.Crew Schoolboy Blazer
> RED Valentino flats



Love blue against white! Clean and crisp


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts



Hehe cute and fun !


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dancechika24 said:


> Cute outfit and nice blog! Always nice to see a blog from a fellow NYC/outer boroughs gal (I'm from Queens).



Thaanks, I'm actually from Brooklyn, visiting some friends in SI. its like a whole new world there lol


----------



## Jenny Lauren

loves said:


> Pretty I like the silhouette





4Elegance said:


> You look great...I still love those heels





hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the pop of color. The shoes are gorgeous, as is the entire outfit!





hunniesochic said:


> You look great.





Eva1991 said:


> Love your shoes!





r15324 said:


> Very casual chic! Love the look





phiphi said:


> i love this! love!!!





Myrkur said:


> Love your dress!





kcf68 said:


> Very pretty




Thank you so much for all of your super sweet comments!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kcf68 said:


> Love this outfit





4Elegance said:


> Great look and that bag is amazing





hunniesochic said:


> What an adorable look! The yellow and blue mesh very well together.





loves said:


> great colours! love the skirt





Eva1991 said:


> Love your shoes!
> Cute skirt!





r15324 said:


> Yellow + Cobalt =



Thank you everyone! Sorry if I missed anyone. 



phiphi said:


> zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps



Love this outfit phiphi! The jacket is amazing, as are the shoes!


----------



## Meta

The Little White Dress...






Dress: ZARA
Sash: Club Monaco
Shoes: ZARA
Bag: Chanel
Ring: YSL
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



Love it!  You look fab


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weN84 said:


> The Little White Dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: ZARA
> Sash: Club Monaco
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: Chanel
> Ring: YSL
> Watch: Michael Kors



Gorgeous outfit! I love how fresh the white dress looks against the red pumps. So chic!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts



Cute pics! Great casual outfit. 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



Love the Joan and David pumps and the entire outfit!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt. 

Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> Gorgeous outfit! I love how fresh the white dress looks against the red pumps. So chic!



Thank you! 

I think your dress looks blue, not purple!  Regardless, it's still a pretty dress!


----------



## Liberty817

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt.
> 
> Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!



It looks like a royal blue...I am such a girl!


----------



## Eva1991

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt.
> 
> Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!


I actually thing it's blue! You look great!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts


Love your shorts and your LV!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



Very chic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt.
> 
> Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!



Blue! Hehe 
And cute


----------



## MarieG

platinum_girly said:


> Super cute look, that blazer looks fab on you!
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo



Thank you


----------



## miu miu1

Great outfits everybody!!!
My OOTD for BF's Birthday 
Top: small local Brand, Jacket: Zara, Jeans: Zara, Shoes: H&M, Bag: Miu Miu, Jewlery: YSL & Tiffany & Co.


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Great outfits everybody!!!
> My OOTD for BF's Birthday
> Top: small local Brand, Jacket: Zara, Jeans: Zara, Shoes: H&M, Bag: Miu Miu, Jewlery: YSL & Tiffany & Co.



You look great.  Love everything


----------



## 4Elegance

Don't have time to post all of my pics so I'll post the one with a close up of my brocade jeans from Zara.  Top is also Zara. The jeans fit great.  What does everyone think?


----------



## loves

miu miu1 said:


> Great outfits everybody!!!
> My OOTD for BF's Birthday
> Top: small local Brand, Jacket: Zara, Jeans: Zara, Shoes: H&M, Bag: Miu Miu, Jewlery: YSL & Tiffany & Co.



love those grey jeans on you! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt.
> 
> Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!



ok you got me confused actually. nonetheless you look lovely and i LOVE your flats!



weN84 said:


> The Little White Dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: ZARA
> Sash: Club Monaco
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: Chanel
> Ring: YSL
> Watch: Michael Kors



too pretty!


----------



## loves

MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> My OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blazer
> *'05 Balenciaga City
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Pink Converse Sneakers
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses



you are  adorable. i think i need a pair of pink converse  

*phiphi* as usual can't see pics but bet you look great


----------



## loves

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



great combo. i like that necklace on you!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts



adorable pics!!!



butterfly_baby said:


> my new vero moda dress plus Balenciaga and Mango shoes



nice new dress!



platinum_girly said:


> Clutch: Vintage
> Top + shoes: New look
> Jeans: Alloy



you look great! one of those lucky ones who look wonderful while pregnant



weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweatshirt, Opening ceremony skirt, CL booties



totally what i'd wear! fabulous as usual 



pavilion said:


> Banana Republic lace dress
> J.Crew Schoolboy Blazer
> RED Valentino flats
> 
> View attachment 1851130



not many can carry off a fitting dress and flats. you look fab



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD:
> 
> Kain label silk shirtdress, J. Crew jacket, J. Crew scarf, Dolce Vita leopard oxfords, vintage Chanel earrings, vintage Bottega Veneta bag. Celine sunnies.



i LOVE YOUR SHOES


----------



## loves

4Elegance said:


> Don't have time to post all of my pics so I'll post the one with a close up of my brocade jeans from Zara.  Top is also Zara. The jeans fit great.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852312



i like them on you, and your shoes! i have to check out zara soon!


----------



## 4Elegance

loves said:
			
		

> i like them on you, and your shoes! i have to check out zara soon!



Thank you.  These are my favorite shoes and Zara collection this season is amazing.


----------



## pavilion

loves said:


> not many can carry off a fitting dress and flats. you look fab





hunniesochic said:


> Such a lovely look! The color on the blazer is beautiful.





phiphi said:


> i LOVE this pavilion - you look like a million bucks!



Thank you so much!


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



I adore this!  And I love love love your heels!  I need to find a pair of leopard pumps still.


----------



## pavilion

Had to wear this dress before summer is over

Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
J.Crew cardigan
Prada heels


----------



## kcf68

pavilion said:


> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels



Pretty


----------



## MarieG

loves said:


> you are  adorable. i think i need a pair of pink converse



Thank you! I highly recommend them - they add a cute but sporty touch to outfits!


----------



## MarieG

pavilion said:


> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels



Great look!


----------



## yellow08

4Elegance said:


> Don't have time to post all of my pics so I'll post the one with a close up of my brocade jeans from Zara.  Top is also Zara. The jeans fit great.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852312



Cute!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Cheap Monday dress, what do you think?


----------



## Meta

loves said:


> too pretty!


Thank you! 



pavilion said:


> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels


Looking polished & chic per usual. Like the bright colors!


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetyqbk said:


> Thaanks, I'm actually from Brooklyn, visiting some friends in SI. its like a whole new world there lol



Yep, I could tell you're from Bklyn from your username lol. And omg, my friend lives in SI and i hate going there...the toll is ridiculous and it's like a whole other country. I remember they even had a MTV True Life episode (titled appropriately 'I'm a Staten Island Girl') haha.


----------



## platinum_girly

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt.
> 
> Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!


 
Cobalt blue, fabulous!



loves said:


> you look great! one of those lucky ones who look wonderful while pregnant


 
Awww thankyou so much, you are so sweet xoxo



butterfly_baby said:


> Cheap Monday dress, what do you think?


 
LOVE Cheap Monday!


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels



Love your shoes.  Aren't Prada pumps the best?


----------



## 4Elegance

yellow08 said:
			
		

> Cute!



Thank you yellow08.  My favorite part are the shoes lol


----------



## 4Elegance

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> Cheap Monday dress, what do you think?



Dress fits you beautifully. Love the bag.


----------



## butterfly_baby

4Elegance said:


> Dress fits you beautifully. Love the bag.



i said i wanted to take her out more, right. but now i feel like overdoing it lol. just cant part with Ms. Céline anymore


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Clutch: Vintage
> Top + shoes: New look
> Jeans: Alloy



you look fantastic!! 



butterfly_baby said:


> my new vero moda dress plus Balenciaga and Mango shoes



great dress!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Felt like being a Tom Boy... Prada sneakers, Lacoste polo, Forever 21 shorts



so fun! these pictures made me smile!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



love this look, jenny! you have great style!



weN84 said:


> The Little White Dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: ZARA
> Sash: Club Monaco
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: Chanel
> Ring: YSL
> Watch: Michael Kors



awesome outfit! love how you added the sash!



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today: J. Crew dress and shoes, Target belt.
> 
> Do you ladies think this dress is more purple or blue? I am only asking because my husband swears it is blue, but I think it is more purple than blue. Please tell me I am not crazy in thinking it is purple!



LOL i think it's purple. and then blue. so maybe i'm cray cray too!  in any event, you look marvelous in it blue or purple!! 



miu miu1 said:


> Great outfits everybody!!!
> My OOTD for BF's Birthday
> Top: small local Brand, Jacket: Zara, Jeans: Zara, Shoes: H&M, Bag: Miu Miu, Jewlery: YSL & Tiffany & Co.



super cute!



4Elegance said:


> Don't have time to post all of my pics so I'll post the one with a close up of my brocade jeans from Zara.  Top is also Zara. The jeans fit great.  What does everyone think?
> 
> View attachment 1852312



the jeans look great!



loves said:


> you are  adorable. i think i need a pair of pink converse
> 
> *phiphi* as usual can't see pics but bet you look great



waves to loves! how are you!!! xox 



pavilion said:


> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels



i love this - the colours are amazing!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

lovemysavior said:


> Love it!  You look fab





hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the Joan and David pumps and the entire outfit!





Eva1991 said:


> Very chic!





loves said:


> great combo. i like that necklace on you!





pavilion said:


> I adore this!  And I love love love your heels!  I need to find a pair of leopard pumps still.





phiphi said:


> love this look, jenny! you have great style!




*Everyone is just so sweet!  Thank you so much!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## MarieG

Jenny Lauren said:


> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.



LOVE your outfit!


----------



## Meta

butterfly_baby said:


> Cheap Monday dress, what do you think?



Love it! 



phiphi said:


> you look fantastic!!
> awesome outfit! love how you added the sash!


Thanks, *phiphi*!


----------



## kiwishopper

Jenny you are so so pretty! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


 
I am sporting my new ombre hair with a simple Levi's T and an old black lace skirt


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> the jeans look great!
> 
> Thanks phiphi


----------



## butterfly_baby

4Elegance said:


> This top is amazing.  Wish my H&M had good stuff



o my god i just saw the name of your blog! lol. i am subscribed to it already, i just never realized how much i love that name. in 6 months it applies to me too :giggles:


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.



This top is amazing.  Wish my H&M had good stuff


----------



## quynh_1206

Jenny Lauren said:


> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


 
You have the best stuff from H&M! I've been waiting for our H&M to have this top for weeks now!


----------



## am2022

thanks swanky!!!
subscribing as well!!!




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> thread continued from here.
> 
> This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics and deets of the outfit you're wearing. You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info. That's what THIS thread is for!


----------



## am2022

lovely outfits!!!
 jenny: your latest pic made me miss all of my chloe paddingtons... i had 7 at one time  and sold them all... had some bilateral vein thrombosis in my arms and the weight of the paddingtons were too much!!!
  Phi:  love the chanel pump... inspiring me to bring out my pump as well!!!  
  Kiwi: looking cute... i just heard of the ombre hair 3 days ago from my 14 year old DD!! DD:  mom im buying some hairdye to make my hair ombre... and i went what???!!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


 
Oh Jenny...you always look great!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Jenny you are so so pretty!
> 
> Love the hair!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sporting my new ombre hair with a simple Levi's T and an old black lace skirt


----------



## am2022

hermes and givenchy!!! can't go wrong with that!!!



r15324 said:


> Basic spring outfit of mine...
> 
> Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
> Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW


----------



## am2022

you look lovely 4elegance!!!


4Elegance said:


> I've been pretty afraid of this jacket but took it out for the first time and love it. Jacket Zara, JCrew necklace and shirt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851021


----------



## Kayapo97

Out for lunch today.

Donna Karan dress, Manolo Blahnik BB shoes


----------



## am2022

kayapo.. love everything... those BB are so pretty!!!




Kayapo97 said:


> Out for lunch today.
> 
> Donna Karan dress, Manolo Blahnik BB shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> o my god i just saw the name of your blog! lol. i am subscribed to it already, i just never realized how much i love that name. in 6 months it applies to me too :giggles:



Lol thank you.  I will be thirty one in the 23rd of Sept.  Haven't thought what I'll do once I'm 40. Oh and I'm loving my 30s I know you will too


----------



## 4Elegance

amacasa said:
			
		

> you look lovely 4elegance!!!



Thank you Amacasa.  That's very sweet of you


----------



## justpeachy4397

Just a quick snapshot from my camera phone


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My outfit of the day:


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.



I love how you wear a lot of your dresses as skirts!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Thank you to everyone who posted such sweet comments about my last dress and weighed in on the blue or purple debate. I have come to the conclusion that in the picture my dress looks blue, but in real life it is more of a purple/blue! 

Here is the outfit I wore today:
Blouse: Kate Spade
Skirt and ballet flats: J. Crew
Belt: Target


----------



## am2022

bcbg top, alaia belt, lavia skirt, celine bag, zara shoes


----------



## angelastoel

my very casual look:


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> kayapo.. love everything... those BB are so pretty!!!


 
Thanks amacasa very kind. I love the BBs they are so comfortable to wear and for me  the shape and heel look nicer than the Pigalle. I was very lucky it was a sunny day, we've had so few this year, so that I could wear this outfit.


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Just a quick snapshot from my camera phone



You look great


----------



## 4Elegance

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> My outfit of the day:



Love your shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

angelastoel said:
			
		

> my very casual look:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-get-kick-out-of-you.html



Very stylish.  Love it


----------



## Flip88

pavilion said:
			
		

> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels



Those Prada's are especially nice


----------



## phiphi

kiwishopper said:


> Jenny you are so so pretty!
> 
> I am sporting my new ombre hair with a simple Levi's T and an old black lace skirt



fun!



amacasa said:


> lovely outfits!!!
> jenny: your latest pic made me miss all of my chloe paddingtons... i had 7 at one time  and sold them all... had some bilateral vein thrombosis in my arms and the weight of the paddingtons were too much!!!
> Phi:  love the chanel pump... inspiring me to bring out my pump as well!!!
> Kiwi: looking cute... i just heard of the ombre hair 3 days ago from my 14 year old DD!! DD:  mom im buying some hairdye to make my hair ombre... and i went what???!!!!!



thank you amasca! you should totally bring them out! xox



Kayapo97 said:


> Out for lunch today.
> 
> Donna Karan dress, Manolo Blahnik BB shoes



very very chic!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Just a quick snapshot from my camera phone



super cute!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> My outfit of the day:



love this!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted such sweet comments about my last dress and weighed in on the blue or purple debate. I have come to the conclusion that in the picture my dress looks blue, but in real life it is more of a purple/blue!
> 
> Here is the outfit I wore today:
> Blouse: Kate Spade
> Skirt and ballet flats: J. Crew
> Belt: Target



this is a great outfit!



amacasa said:


> bcbg top, alaia belt, lavia skirt, celine bag, zara shoes



so pretty!



angelastoel said:


> my very casual look:



love it!


----------



## phiphi

TGIF everyone! in zara and joe fresh


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Jenny Lauren said:


> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.





phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone! in zara and joe fresh






Both of your outfits are so cute!
Phiphi, I especially love your shoes, they are so hot!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

MarieG said:


> LOVE your outfit!





kiwishopper said:


> Jenny you are so so pretty!





4Elegance said:


> This top is amazing.  Wish my H&M had good stuff





quynh_1206 said:


> You have the best stuff from H&M! I've been waiting for our H&M to have this top for weeks now!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Oh Jenny...you always look great!!!





lovemysavior said:


> I love how you wear a lot of your dresses as skirts!





Peggy Bundy said:


> Both of your outfits are so cute!




I sincerely thank all of you for your super sweet comments!




amacasa said:


> lovely outfits!!! Jenny: your latest pic made me miss all of my chloe paddingtons... i had 7 at one time  and sold them all... had some bilateral vein thrombosis in my arms and the weight of the paddingtons were too much!!!



7 Paddingtons!?!?  WOW, that must have been one amazing collection!  Yes, I totally agree, it is definitely a heavy bag!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kiwishopper said:


> I am sporting my new ombre hair with a simple Levi's T and an old black lace skirt



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new hair!  So edgy and gorgeous!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Out for lunch today.  Donna Karan dress, Manolo Blahnik BB shoes



Very elegant day-time outfit!  Love your shoes!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Just a quick snapshot from my camera phone



Really love your bag!!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> My outfit of the day:



Great monochromatic look!!  Loving the blue shoes!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the outfit I wore today:
> Blouse: Kate Spade, Skirt and ballet flats: J. Crew, Belt: Target



I am totally obsessed with your skirt!!  



amacasa said:


> bcbg top, alaia belt, lavia skirt, celine bag, zara shoes



This is definitely one of the prettiest skirts I've ever seen!



phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone! in zara and joe fresh



Great casual look!  LOVE the shoes and your jeans!


----------



## erinrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted such sweet comments about my last dress and weighed in on the blue or purple debate. I have come to the conclusion that in the picture my dress looks blue, but in real life it is more of a purple/blue!
> 
> Here is the outfit I wore today:
> Blouse: Kate Spade
> Skirt and ballet flats: J. Crew
> Belt: Target


 
So pretty! You look so classy!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

angelastoel said:


> my very casual look:



ur outfit and ur blog are awesommeeee =)


----------



## Meta

Friday Fun!






Shorts: ZARA
Shoes: Sam Edelman 
Necklace: H&M
Bag: Chanel
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Top - Bebe
Bottom - Dollhouse
Shoes  - Burberry


----------



## am2022

friday off !!!   Marant tizy top, marant meadow belt, kova and T denim, marant taupe bobbys!!!


----------



## miu miu1

loves said:


> love those grey jeans on you!



Thank you! I've been searching for the perfect grey jeans forever


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone! in zara and joe fresh



Lovely outfit! The shoes again


----------



## Myrkur

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My outfit of the day:



Wow I saw you have a big baby belly on your blog, you have a baby belly in this picture? You look gooood


----------



## platinum_girly

Bag: JJ Winters
Shorts: H&M
Cardi: Littlewoods
Top: American apparel
Boots: Peacocks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

platinum_girly said:


> Bag: JJ Winters
> Shorts: H&M
> Cardi: Littlewoods
> Top: American apparel
> Boots: Peacocks


 
Awwwww....PG...you look so cute with the baby bump!  Miss you.  Hope all is well!


----------



## phiphi

Peggy Bundy said:


> Both of your outfits are so cute!
> Phiphi, I especially love your shoes, they are so hot!



thank you so much!!! xox 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Great casual look!  LOVE the shoes and your jeans!



thank you jenny!



weN84 said:


> Friday Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts: ZARA
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Necklace: H&M
> Bag: Chanel
> Watch: Michael Kors



cute!!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Top - Bebe
> Bottom - Dollhouse
> Shoes  - Burberry



very chic!



amacasa said:


> friday off !!!   Marant tizy top, marant meadow belt, kova and T denim, marant taupe bobbys!!!



you look awesome!



miu miu1 said:


> Lovely outfit! The shoes again



aw thank you miu miu! xox


----------



## phiphi

platinum_girly said:


> Bag: JJ Winters
> Shorts: H&M
> Cardi: Littlewoods
> Top: American apparel
> Boots: Peacocks



you too darned cute with your belly!


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Just a quick snapshot from my camera phone



Beautiful Day!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone! in zara and joe fresh


 
You look great!!  I've been eyeing those Zara sandals!!  Are they comfy??


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

MarieG said:


> Love this thread! Looking fab, ladies!
> 
> My OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Blazer
> *'05 Balenciaga City
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Pink Converse Sneakers
> *Balenciaga Sunglasses




I love that blazer. Where did you get it?


----------



## platinum_girly

HeartMyMJs said:


> Awwwww....PG...you look so cute with the baby bump! Miss you. Hope all is well!


 
Hey girl, how are you? and how is your lovely baby? Bet he is a cutie xoxo



phiphi said:


> you too darned cute with your belly!


 
Thanks girl


----------



## phiphi

HeartMyMJs said:


> You look great!!  I've been eyeing those Zara sandals!!  Are they comfy??



hi heartmymjs!! they're like those colourblock ones that zara did last season - in pitch and height. not bad at all, if i do say so.


----------



## myism

phiphi said:


> TGIF everyone! in zara and joe fresh



love the heels


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I've been so MIA recently!!! Everyone looks gorgeous!! I'm sad summer is ending but SO EXCITED for fall and winter!!  Here are some looks I wore over June/July/August! 

If you have questions on specific pieces don't hesitate to ask.. In just born the mood loutish everything out


----------



## MarieG

Ms.MelissaD said:


> I love that blazer. Where did you get it?



Thank you! I bought it online! 

OOTD today






*H&M Top
*Zara Shorts
*Fendi Petrol Spy


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today: Miu Miu sunnies, Zara top, Old Navy shorts, Chanel bag, Dolce Vita sandals.


----------



## Eva1991

Last night's outfit!

Jeans: Zara - Top: Marks & Spencer - Scarf: Louis Vuitton - Shoes: Geox - Clutch: Tous


----------



## Meta

phiphi said:


> cute!!


Thanks, *phiphi*!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dress: Emu Australia
Bag: Carbotti
Shoes: Select
Sunnies + jewellery: New look


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## miu miu1

angelastoel said:


>



Love this outfit! And your jacket is TDf


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone's outfits look great for this weekend! 



phiphi said:


> this is a great outfit!





Jenny Lauren said:


> I am totally obsessed with your skirt!!





erinrose said:


> So pretty! You look so classy!



Thank you phiphi, Jenny, and erinrose! You are always so kind!


----------



## hunniesochic

angelastoel said:


>


You look great.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is the outfit I wore this week for a murder mystery dinner!

Dress and shoes: Kate Spade
Bag: Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## green.bee

angelastoel said:


>



This is cool casual yet chic outfit. great jeans!




hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the outfit I wore this week for a murder mystery dinner!
> 
> Dress and shoes: Kate Spade
> Bag: Dolce and Gabbana



I like this black/whit zebra + red shoes combo a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> I've been so MIA recently!!! Everyone looks gorgeous!! I'm sad summer is ending but SO EXCITED for fall and winter!!  Here are some looks I wore over June/July/August!
> 
> If you have questions on specific pieces don't hesitate to ask.. In just born the mood loutish everything out



Love  all your looks, especually that blue black and white dress - so pretty!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Spent the day in West Palm with my nieces for for one's birthday! We walked to the park and had a blast.  I'm clinging onto summer! One pic is with my old Shih Tzu Buddy. I gave him to my brother because they have a big yard and don't mind getting up for 5am walks :/ lol 

Forever21 tank, Target shorts, JCPenney sandals, Armani Exchange aviators


----------



## Sincerelycass11

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Spent the day in West Palm with my nieces for for one's birthday! We walked to the park and had a blast.  I'm clinging onto summer! One pic is with my old Shih Tzu Buddy. I gave him to my brother because they have a big yard and don't mind getting up for 5am walks :/ lol
> 
> Forever21 tank, Target shorts, JCPenney sandals, Armani Exchange aviators



I love how casual this is!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I love how casual this is!!



thanks! it was 90 degrees and so humid today. i had to try and get Vitamin D on as much skin as i could lol


----------



## luvmy3girls

angelastoel said:


>


love this


----------



## miu miu1

Blazer & Jeans: Zara, Top:  Vero Moda, Shoes:  H&M, Purse: Miu Miu


----------



## jlao

angelastoel said:


>


i love your jacket!!!!


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Top - Marni for H&M; Shorts - Club Monaco; Clutch - Barney's; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Beaded bracelet - gifted; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Bangles - Street Vendor; Flip Flops - A&F


----------



## Eva1991

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the outfit I wore this week for a murder mystery dinner!
> 
> Dress and shoes: Kate Spade
> Bag: Dolce and Gabbana


Very chic!



miu miu1 said:


> Blazer & Jeans: Zara, Top:  Vero Moda, Shoes:  H&M, Purse: Miu Miu


Love your purse!


----------



## nillacobain

OOTD:
"Kashy" dress by Vero Moda
Giampaolo Viozzi 130mm
Gucci Boston bag (black/dark brown combo)

Pardon the blurry BB pics.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Blazer & Jeans: Zara, Top:  Vero Moda, Shoes:  H&M, Purse: Miu Miu



I LOOOVE the grey and teal combo!!!


----------



## miu miu1

Eva1991 said:


> Love your purse!



Thank you. It was my first designer bag 



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I LOOOVE the grey and teal combo!!!



Thank you


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the outfit I wore this week for a murder mystery dinner!
> 
> Dress and shoes: Kate Spade
> Bag: Dolce and Gabbana



Lovely!


----------



## cute330xigrl

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Top - Marni for H&M; Shorts - Club Monaco; Clutch - Barney's; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Beaded bracelet - gifted; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Bangles - Street Vendor; Flip Flops - A&F



absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## frenchie.xo

miu miu1 said:


> Blazer & Jeans: Zara, Top: Vero Moda, Shoes: H&M, Purse: Miu Miu


 

Love this look! So cute!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Top - Marni for H&M; Shorts - Club Monaco; Clutch - Barney's; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Beaded bracelet - gifted; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Bangles - Street Vendor; Flip Flops - A&F


 
Wow you have the best skin, ever! Lovely outfit too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


>


I'm obsessed with this look! You look fabulous!


----------



## 4Elegance

Happy Labor Day ladies


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## Nathalya

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Top - Marni for H&M; Shorts - Club Monaco; Clutch - Barney's; Hat - Uniqlo; Necklaces - Marni for H&M; Watch - Hermes; Beaded bracelet - gifted; Clic Clac bracelet - Hermes; Bangles - Street Vendor; Flip Flops - A&F


Love it! 



nillacobain said:


> OOTD:
> "Kashy" dress by Vero Moda
> Giampaolo Viozzi 130mm
> Gucci Boston bag (black/dark brown combo)
> 
> Pardon the blurry BB pics.


 
That's a really cute dress


----------



## Kilanna

nillacobain said:


> OOTD:
> "Kashy" dress by Vero Moda
> Giampaolo Viozzi 130mm
> Gucci Boston bag (black/dark brown combo)
> 
> Pardon the blurry BB pics.


 
Looking good. I love the shoes


----------



## Meta

Happy Labor Day!






Top: ZARA 
Shorts: H&M
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Bag: Marc Jacobs
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Dress: Emu Australia
> Bag: Carbotti
> Shoes: Select
> Sunnies + jewellery: New look


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Pleading with Mother Nature for an Indian Summer this year in Toronto so I can continue to wear summery outfits like this. . .H&M top, Topshop dress (worn as skirt), Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


 


butterfly_baby said:


> Cheap Monday dress, what do you think?


 


phiphi said:


> zara top, dvf dress and chanel pumps


 
All of you ladies look super FAB!!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Nathalya said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really cute dress


 


Kilanna said:


> Looking good. I love the shoes


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## ninja_please




----------



## Eva1991

ninja_please said:


>


Like the simplicity of this look!!



4Elegance said:


> Happy Labor Day ladies
> View attachment 1858082


Love the colour of your top!




weN84 said:


> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: ZARA
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Marc Jacobs
> Watch: Michael Kors


Love your top! I need to visit Zara, ASAP!


----------



## Myrkur

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Spent the day in West Palm with my nieces for for one's birthday! We walked to the park and had a blast.  I'm clinging onto summer! One pic is with my old Shih Tzu Buddy. I gave him to my brother because they have a big yard and don't mind getting up for 5am walks :/ lol
> 
> Forever21 tank, Target shorts, JCPenney sandals, Armani Exchange aviators



Lol I love your Betsey Johnson signature


----------



## 4Elegance

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> Love the colour of your top!
> 
> 
> Thank you Eva 1991.


----------



## miu miu1

ninja_please said:


>



Very nice outfit. Love the skinnys


----------



## pavilion

So simple and chic!  I love it!


----------



## Meta

Eva1991 said:


> Love your top! I need to visit Zara, ASAP!


Thanks!  This was from the S/S sale though. But I'm sure you'll find something in ZARA.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

platinum_girly said:


> Dress: Emu Australia
> Bag: Carbotti
> Shoes: Select
> Sunnies + jewellery: New look



So simple, yet one of my favourite looks on you!  Such a fabulous silhouette for your adorable growing belly! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the outfit I wore this week for a murder mystery dinner! Dress and shoes: Kate Spade, Bag: Dolce and Gabbana



WOW, LOVE the print of your dress, and so great with that pop of red!



4Elegance said:


> Happy Labor Day ladies
> View attachment 1858082



That bright green is such a fabulous colour on you!  Cute sandals too!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## butterfly_baby

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



wow. new favorite outfit of yours 
is the skirt a recent purchase? guess not


----------



## Meta

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Love the skirt!


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Beautiful outfit! The skirt is great


----------



## silversage4

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Wow Jenny you look fantastic! Love this look!


----------



## platinum_girly

P.Y.T. said:


> All of you ladies look super FAB!!!!!


 
Thanks girl, we seriously need more from you in this thread! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> So simple, yet one of my favourite looks on you! Such a fabulous silhouette for your adorable growing belly!


 
Thanks girl 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


 
Wow this reminds me a lot of an outfit that i did a few weeks ago with a similar skirt and hairdo, you look great


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



You lool awesome !


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Love love love this look Jenny and thanks for your sweet words


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post



I love the dress!


----------



## jasminecandles

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.




Love the entire outfit! Esp the skirt! When did you purchase it??


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> thread continued from here.
> 
> This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics _*and deets of the outfit you're wearing*_.  You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info.  That's what THIS thread is for!


Is this required?


----------



## rx4dsoul

I hope not...I think outfit details may be omitted by choice, but still nice to know. 
  However , i think directing people to personal blogs for that purpose are what the mods frown upon - as was debated in the prior thread.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I love the outfits girls....but how do i upload a pic from my pc?? i usually have to log on through my iphone but how can i do it on the computer?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vince camuto top to bottom =) and flui of course


----------



## rabbits

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post


 Love the dress!


----------



## angelastoel

very simple "indian summer" look


----------



## Sophie-Rose

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post



LOVE your dress.... would you mind telling me where you got it?
thanks


----------



## loves

miu miu1 said:


> Blazer & Jeans: Zara, Top:  Vero Moda, Shoes:  H&M, Purse: Miu Miu



Love your jakcet and the colour of the Miu Miu is TDF.


----------



## loves

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post



you look fabulous, i love grey and you wear it well



Sweetyqbk said:


> Vince camuto top to bottom =) and flui of course



lovely!


----------



## loves

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



I love everything here, nicely done!



ninja_please said:


>



simple yet very pleasing to the eyes


----------



## loves

4Elegance said:


> Happy Labor Day ladies
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858082





justpeachy4397 said:


>





weN84 said:


> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: ZARA
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Marc Jacobs
> Watch: Michael Kors



casual chic ladies! 

WEN84, LOVE those sam edelman sandals

i know i'm missing a lot of comments but i need to get back to work! lovely pictures all


----------



## Sterntalerli

loves said:


> Love your jakcet and the colour of the Miu Miu is TDF.



was interested in it, too. her blog says benetton.


----------



## 4Elegance

angelastoel said:
			
		

> very simple "indian summer" look
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl



Great outfit.  Love the shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

loves said:
			
		

> casual chic ladies!
> 
> WEN84, LOVE those sam edelman sandals
> 
> i know i'm missing a lot of comments but i need to get back to work! lovely pictures all



Thanks Loves for the kind words.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sophie-Rose said:
			
		

> LOVE your dress.... would you mind telling me where you got it?
> thanks



Thanks! It's from Benetton (1 or 2 years ago)


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Hoped for ONE rainy day just to use this adorable birdcage Fulton umbrella.  Wearing a Topshop rain poncho, Joe Fresh blouse, H&M jeans and J.Crew rain ballet flats.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Jenny Lauren said:


> Hoped for ONE rainy day just to use this adorable birdcage Fulton umbrella.  Wearing a Topshop rain poncho, Joe Fresh blouse, H&M jeans and J.Crew rain ballet flats.



wow i didn't recognize you at all in these pics!  love the outfit!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weN84 said:


> Love the skirt!





miu miu1 said:


> Beautiful outfit! The skirt is great





silversage4 said:


> Wow Jenny you look fantastic! Love this look!





platinum_girly said:


> Wow this reminds me a lot of an outfit that i did a few weeks ago with a similar skirt and hairdo, you look great





rx4dsoul said:


> You lool awesome !





4Elegance said:


> Love love love this look Jenny and thanks for your sweet words





loves said:


> I love everything here, nicely done!





butterfly_baby said:


> wow. new favorite outfit of yours
> is the skirt a recent purchase? guess not





jasminecandles said:


> Love the entire outfit! Esp the skirt! When did you purchase it??




Thank you so much for everyone's super sweet words!!!  I purchased the grey Zara maxi skirt a few months back.  I've seen the same skirt at Zara since but in different colours.  It seems to be a staple style, so I'm thinking they might come out with something similar again for Fall.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sterntalerli said:


> wow i didn't recognize you at all in these pics!  love the outfit!



Ha ha, it definitely has to be because of the big frizzy pouffy hair from the rain and humidity!    Thank you!


----------



## pavilion

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post



I'm in love with your dress.  Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Jenny Lauren said:


> Ha ha, it definitely has to be because of the big frizzy pouffy hair from the rain and humidity!    Thank you!



that's possible...  but i like it to be honest  it suits you and looks more "flirty"


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Hoped for ONE rainy day just to use this adorable birdcage Fulton umbrella.  Wearing a Topshop rain poncho, Joe Fresh blouse, H&M jeans and J.Crew rain ballet flats.



Love those flats,  I think she meant that most of the time you are wearing your Sunglasses!  Love your outfit


----------



## platinum_girly

Bag: JJ Winters
Boots: Peacocks
Cardi: Forever 21


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly said:


> Bag: JJ Winters
> Boots: Peacocks
> Cardi: Forever 21



Adorbs!! I love your free spirit style and always have!! And you are just the chicest, cutest lil' expectant mama ever!


----------



## sara09

Love the dress!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are a couple pics from today's outfit post


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sterntalerli said:


> that's possible...  but i like it to be honest  it suits you and looks more "flirty"



Ha ha ha, well I appreciate your honesty.    Thanks so much!




kcf68 said:


> Love those flats,  I think she meant that most of the time you are wearing your Sunglasses!  Love your outfit



Ha ha, or that too.    Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Meta

Dress: H&M
Shoes: ZARA
Belt: Pearl necklace from Indonesia
Bracelet: H&M long necklace
Bag: Mulberry
Watch: Swatch


----------



## Meta

loves said:


> WEN84, LOVE those sam edelman sandals


Thank you!  (That makes two of us! )


----------



## Sterntalerli

weN84 said:


> Dress: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Belt: Pearl necklace from Indonesia
> Bracelet: H&M long necklace
> Bag: Mulberry
> Watch: Swatch



love love love the dress... i actually tried it on myself but i am a big hipped girl so no chance i could wear it to the office :'(


----------



## am2022

loving all the outfits ladies!!!
wen84 that burgundy shift dress is lovely!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> Adorbs!! I love your free spirit style and always have!! And you are just the chicest, cutest lil' expectant mama ever!


 
Oh thankyou so much for this, it really made my day


----------



## silversage4

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Bag: JJ Winters
> Boots: Peacocks
> Cardi: Forever 21



Aww your baby bump is so cute! Love your outfit!


----------



## am2022

ITA!!!
Congrats on the baby !!!



KristyDarling said:


> Adorbs!! I love your free spirit style and always have!! And you are just the chicest, cutest lil' expectant mama ever!


----------



## Meta

Sterntalerli said:


> love love love the dress... i actually tried it on myself but i am a big hipped girl so no chance i could wear it to the office :'(


Thank you  I'm sorry that it didn't work out for you though. 



amacasa said:


> loving all the outfits ladies!!!
> wen84 that burgundy shift dress is lovely!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
Here is my OOTD

Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
CL's: Nude VP


----------



## justpeachy4397

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
> Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP



You look FABULOUS!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hm top and bottom
Dolce Gabbana shoes 
=)


----------



## beagly911

weN84 said:


> Dress: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Belt: Pearl necklace from Indonesia
> Bracelet: H&M long necklace
> Bag: Mulberry
> Watch: Swatch


 Great look!!  I love the dress!!!


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hm top and bottom
> Dolce Gabbana shoes
> =)


 Oh I love the look, your skirt is great!!!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> You look FABULOUS!


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

beagly911 said:


> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
> Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP



so pretty! you have amazing legs...they are perfect for those shoes!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

green.bee said:


> I like this black/whit zebra + red shoes combo a lot!





Eva1991 said:


> Very chic!





weN84 said:


> Lovely!



Thanks for all of the love ladies! Looking good! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> WOW, LOVE the print of your dress, and so great with that pop of red!





Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling sparkly in this J.Crew jacket & top, Zara skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Thank you Jenny! The jacket you have on is amazing! I don't remember seeing it at J. Crew. Gorgeous!


----------



## loves

Jenny Lauren said:


> Hoped for ONE rainy day just to use this adorable birdcage Fulton umbrella.  Wearing a Topshop rain poncho, Joe Fresh blouse, H&M jeans and J.Crew rain ballet flats.



adorable!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My outfit for today. It is sort of a celebration of the end of summer! The dress is Anthropologie and the shoes are Kate Spade. I included the front and back of the dress because they both contain different "art work."


----------



## loves

weN84 said:


> Dress: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Belt: Pearl necklace from Indonesia
> Bracelet: H&M long necklace
> Bag: Mulberry
> Watch: Swatch



you make that dress look a lot more expensive than it costs



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today. It is sort of a celebration of the end of summer! The dress is Anthropologie and the shoes are Kate Spade. I included the front and back of the dress because they both contain different "art work."



what a lovely way to celebrate the end of summer. i'm looking forward to autumn too  it is finally going to get cooler here next week


----------



## ninja_please

loves said:


> simple yet very pleasing to the eyes





Eva1991 said:


> Like the simplicity of this look!!





miu miu1 said:


> Very nice outfit. Love the skinnys



Thank you girls! 



weN84 said:


> Dress: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Belt: Pearl necklace from Indonesia
> Bracelet: H&M long necklace
> Bag: Mulberry
> Watch: Swatch



That H&M dress looks amazing on you! What season is the dress from?


----------



## ninja_please

^ I think I found it! Is this the dress? It looks more purple though...


----------



## beagly911

flsurfergirl3 said:


> so pretty! you have amazing legs...they are perfect for those shoes!!


 Thank you so much...not bad for a mother of three in her mid 40's  haha!!!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today. It is sort of a celebration of the end of summer! The dress is Anthropologie and the shoes are Kate Spade. I included the front and back of the dress because they both contain different "art work."


 Great look hellokatiegirl!!


----------



## Meta

beagly911 said:


> Great look!!  I love the dress!!!





loves said:


> you make that dress look a lot more expensive than it costs


Thank you for your kind words!  



ninja_please said:


> That H&M dress looks amazing on you! What season is the dress from?


Thank you!  It's current so it's in stores now. I posted in my blog about how I was semi-stalking the dress.


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today. It is sort of a celebration of the end of summer! The dress is Anthropologie and the shoes are Kate Spade. I included the front and back of the dress because they both contain different "art work."


Love the art on the dress!


----------



## silversage4

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
> Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP



Well I'm glad you posted, love your skirt


----------



## silversage4

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Hm top and bottom
> Dolce Gabbana shoes
> =)



Loving this look!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

beagly911 said:


> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
> Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP




Aww, don't be apprehensive about posting, you look quite fine! 
And I really like your shoes in this outfit, they are a very nice neutral.





Sweetyqbk said:


> Hm top and bottom
> Dolce Gabbana shoes
> =)




I'm in love with this skirt!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

loves said:


> what a lovely way to celebrate the end of summer. i'm looking forward to autumn too  it is finally going to get cooler here next week



Thank you! It has been very hot here in L.A., so I also hope for some cooler weather soon! 



beagly911 said:


> Great look hellokatiegirl!!





weN84 said:


> Love the art on the dress!



Thank you beagly and wen!


----------



## myism

weN84 said:


> Dress: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Belt: Pearl necklace from Indonesia
> Bracelet: H&M long necklace
> Bag: Mulberry
> Watch: Swatch



wow LOVE the dress and the entire outfit. thanks for sharing!


----------



## myism

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hm top and bottom
> Dolce Gabbana shoes
> =)



looking good! the skirt look SO cute on you


----------



## Liberty817

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
> Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP



Great outfit, post again!


----------



## bag in black

yesterday


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD
> 
> Shrug: Ann Taylor (for the every changing enviorment in my office!!)
> Bow Shell: TJMaxx find
> Skirt: Caslon pink tweed
> CL's: Nude VP



You look great.  Please continue to post


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My outfit for today. It is sort of a celebration of the end of summer! The dress is Anthropologie and the shoes are Kate Spade. I included the front and back of the dress because they both contain different "art work."



Love your dress.  What a great way to say goodbye to summer.


----------



## platinum_girly

silversage4 said:


> Aww your baby bump is so cute! Love your outfit!


 


amacasa said:


> ITA!!!
> Congrats on the baby !!!


 
Thanks so much ladies, you are so kind xoxo


----------



## Sweetyqbk

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh I love the look, your skirt is great!!!



Thank you =)


----------



## pavilion

Yesterday's outfit.

Lilly Pulitzer sweater
J.Crew skirt
Tory Burch flats


----------



## Eva1991

This is me, a couple of days ago! 

Dress: Marks & Spencer
Cardi: Zara
Clutch: Tous


----------



## silversage4

pavilion said:
			
		

> Yesterday's outfit.
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer sweater
> J.Crew skirt
> Tory Burch flats



Love this outfit, you look great in it!


----------



## Meta

myism said:


> wow LOVE the dress and the entire outfit. thanks for sharing!


Thank you for your kind words!  



pavilion said:


> Yesterday's outfit.
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer sweater
> J.Crew skirt
> Tory Burch flats
> 
> View attachment 1861555


Looking good!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you Jenny! The jacket you have on is amazing! I don't remember seeing it at J. Crew. Gorgeous!





loves said:


> adorable!



Thanks so much Ladies!  The jacket is pretty old. . .I'd say at least 7 years.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

beagly911 said:


> Ok I will admit that I have been apprehensive to post here since I'm not a size 0 or 2...I'm an 8 or 10 skirt and 10-12 dress (thanks to my kids for the girls!!!:giggles
> Here is my OOTD



The first post is always the most nerve wrecking!  You look fabulous, and I hope you post more!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Hm top and bottom
> Dolce Gabbana shoes
> =)



Such a great skirt!  LOVE it!



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today. It is sort of a celebration of the end of summer! The dress is Anthropologie and the shoes are Kate Spade. I included the front and back of the dress because they both contain different "art work."



That dress is so gorgeous. . . definitely a piece of art!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

If anyone is in the market for a new denim jacket, I just bought this one from J.Crew and I LOVE it!  It has a great fit and the perfect amount of stretch to make it really comfortable.  Highly recommended.  Wearing it with an H&M dress and Jimmy Choo sandals.


----------



## Deborah1986

pavilion said:


> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels



Wow love it


----------



## Deborah1986

r15324 said:


> Basic spring outfit of mine...
> 
> Givenchy Shirt, Jeans & Shoes
> Hermès Jypsière 34 Clémence Gold PHW



Looking good love it

The hermes bag is amazing


----------



## Deborah1986

weN84 said:


> Friday Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts: ZARA
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Necklace: H&M
> Bag: Chanel
> Watch: Michael Kors



Nice love it. Amazing top


----------



## Meta

Deborah1986 said:


> Nice love it. Amazing top


Thanks!  There's perks to being able to fit kids clothes!


----------



## Meta

Black & Blue Pleats






Top: H&M Men
Skirt: Banana Republic
Shoes: ZARA
Bracelet: H&M long necklace
Bag: Mulberry
Watch: Swatch


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Jenny Lauren said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new denim jacket, I just bought this one from J.Crew and I LOVE it!  It has a great fit and the perfect amount of stretch to make it really comfortable.  Highly recommended.  Wearing it with an H&M dress and Jimmy Choo sandals.



Gorgeous! Your style reminds me so much of my twin sister!


----------



## 4Elegance

Sorry for the general post but I'm a little behind on this thread.  Just wanted to say you all look amazing.


----------



## jasminecandles

Jenny Lauren said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new denim jacket, I just bought this one from J.Crew and I LOVE it!  It has a great fit and the perfect amount of stretch to make it really comfortable.  Highly recommended.  Wearing it with an H&M dress and Jimmy Choo sandals.



Yes! Is this their Stretch Denim Jacket from their current collection for $128? You look great BTW!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new denim jacket, I just bought this one from J.Crew and I LOVE it!  It has a great fit and the perfect amount of stretch to make it really comfortable.  Highly recommended.  Wearing it with an H&M dress and Jimmy Choo sandals.



Very pretty


----------



## justpeachy4397

jasminecandles said:
			
		

> Yes! Is this their Stretch Denim Jacket from their current collection for $128? You look great BTW!



Wow, great price!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

4Elegance said:


> Love your dress.  What a great way to say goodbye to summer.



Thank you 4Elegance! Although it still feels like summer here in Los Angeles! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> That dress is so gorgeous. . . definitely a piece of art!



Thanks Jenny Lauren!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit for today, another pencil skirt! The skirt is Anthropologie, the blouse is Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are J. Crew.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> If anyone is in the market for a new denim jacket, I just bought this one from J.Crew and I LOVE it!  It has a great fit and the perfect amount of stretch to make it really comfortable.  Highly recommended.  Wearing it with an H&M dress and Jimmy Choo sandals.



Love the outfit! Really have to get a new jean jacket


----------



## miu miu1

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today, another pencil skirt! The skirt is Anthropologie, the blouse is Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are J. Crew.





angelastoel said:


>



Both great outfits! The skirt and jeans are fantastic


----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD: T by Alexander Wang top, vintage necklace, Joie shorts (found at Nordstrom outlet for $19!), Prada heels, Bottega Veneta vintage clutch (found at a thrift store, with original duster.)


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today, another pencil skirt! The skirt is Anthropologie, the blouse is Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are J. Crew.



Very nice! love the skirt


----------



## rx4dsoul

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> OOTD: T by Alexander Wang top, vintage necklace, Joie shorts (found at Nordstrom outlet for $19!), Prada heels, Bottega Veneta vintage clutch (found at a thrift store, with original duster.)



Very cute !


----------



## dyyong

me today


----------



## pavilion

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit for today, another pencil skirt! The skirt is Anthropologie, the blouse is Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are J. Crew.



Such a pretty skirt!


----------



## pavilion

Yesterday's outfit

Shirt: Vineyard Vines
Pants: J.Crew
Heels: Lanvin
Belt: Lands End Canvas


----------



## Jenny Lauren

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Gorgeous! Your style reminds me so much of my twin sister!





kcf68 said:


> Very pretty





miu miu1 said:


> Love the outfit! Really have to get a new jean jacket



Thank you so very much ladies!



jasminecandles said:


> Yes! Is this their Stretch Denim Jacket from their current collection for $128? You look great BTW!



YES, that's the same one.  It really is a great jacket, and I definitely recommend it!!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## KathSummers

At work


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Love ur skirt


----------



## Sweetyqbk

KathSummers said:
			
		

> At work



U look great... I love to wear funky rights with shorts too.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee today... 

Zara skirt and shoes
Louis Vuitton speedy 25
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## Meta

dyyong said:


> me today


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dancechika24 said:


> Yep, I could tell you're from Bklyn from your username lol. And omg, my friend lives in SI and i hate going there...the toll is ridiculous and it's like a whole other country. I remember they even had a MTV True Life episode (titled appropriately 'I'm a Staten Island Girl') haha.



yes i remember thAT TOO...ITS Ridiculous that the bridge toll is $13...double of minimum wage just to get to staten island...i think that is so horrible


----------



## hellokatiegirl

miu miu1 said:


> Both great outfits! The skirt and jeans are fantastic





kcf68 said:


> Very nice! love the skirt





pavilion said:


> Such a pretty skirt!



Thank you so much mui miu, kcf, and pavilion!


----------



## chloe_chanel

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> OOTD: T by Alexander Wang top, vintage necklace, Joie shorts (found at Nordstrom outlet for $19!), Prada heels, Bottega Veneta vintage clutch (found at a thrift store, with original duster.)



I love those Prada heels.


----------



## Myrkur

Dahlia dress and Juicy Couture flats


----------



## miu miu1

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: T by Alexander Wang top, vintage necklace, Joie shorts (found at Nordstrom outlet for $19!), Prada heels, Bottega Veneta vintage clutch (found at a thrift store, with original duster.)



Fantastic necklace! Very cute outfit!


----------



## miu miu1

Myrkur said:


> Dahlia dress and Juicy Couture flats



Beautiful dress


----------



## Myrkur

miu miu1 said:


> Beautiful dress



Thank you


----------



## pavilion

KathSummers said:


> At work



I love how the shorts and the tights look together.  Makes me want to get a pair of black shorts


----------



## Meta

Myrkur said:


> Dahlia dress and Juicy Couture flats


Pretty dress!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

pavilion said:


> Yesterday's outfit
> 
> Shirt: Vineyard Vines
> Pants: J.Crew
> Heels: Lanvin
> Belt: Lands End Canvas
> 
> View attachment 1863010





I love this outfit. Very All-American classic preppy, which is my favorite style of dress.


----------



## loves

This thread moves fast, great looks all!


----------



## KathSummers

pavilion said:
			
		

> I love how the shorts and the tights look together.  Makes me want to get a pair of black shorts



Actually it's a short jumpsuit


----------



## Eva1991

dyyong said:


> me today





pavilion said:


> Yesterday's outfit
> 
> Shirt: Vineyard Vines
> Pants: J.Crew
> Heels: Lanvin
> Belt: Lands End Canvas
> 
> View attachment 1863010





KathSummers said:


> At work





Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee today...
> 
> Zara skirt and shoes
> Louis Vuitton speedy 25
> Chanel sunglasses





Myrkur said:


> Dahlia dress and Juicy Couture flats



Looking great ladies!!!!!!


----------



## jlao

This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!

From my blog today:

Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Fun with my new Celine
7 jeans
Corso como shoes
Althea top


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

jlao said:


> This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG



Great outfit.


----------



## miu miu1

Sweetyqbk said:


> Fun with my new Celine
> 7 jeans
> Corso como shoes
> Althea top



So cute! Love the peter pan collar on your top and your Celine is beautiful


----------



## Sweetyqbk

jlao said:
			
		

> This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG



Beautiful dress


----------



## Myrkur

what i wore today on my sisters baby shower
- chanel shoes, bag and earrings
- zara dress


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here is my outfit today. The dress is B44


----------



## jhs216

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my outfit today. The dress is B44



You are beautiful. Love your outfit but especially your smile!


----------



## jhs216

jlao said:


> This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG



That is one killer dress.


----------



## lovemysavior

jlao said:
			
		

> This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG



That is one hot looking dress!  love it.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Dressed for this chilly weekend here in Toronto in a Old Navy chambray blouse, J.Crew scarf, H&M jeans, Chloe Bag and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## beagly911

Myrkur said:


> what i wore today on my sisters baby shower
> - chanel shoes, bag and earrings
> - zara dress


 Very cute...love the dress!!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my outfit today. The dress is B44


Great look, I love the trench!!


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> Dressed for this chilly weekend here in Toronto in a Old Navy chambray blouse, J.Crew scarf, H&M jeans, Chloe Bag and Boutique 9 heels.


 I love it, the pop of color with the shoes is perfection!!


----------



## beagly911

Out to a casual dinner with friends:

Jacket: Apt 9 destressed white jean jacket
Shell: Ann Taylor
Jeans: Ann Taylor ankle zip
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Eel Altadama


----------



## pavilion

Sweetyqbk said:


> Fun with my new Celine
> 7 jeans
> Corso como shoes
> Althea top



Love your Peter Pan collared top and the color of your Celine is gorgeous!


----------



## r15324

Deborah1986 said:


> The hermes bag is amazing



Thanks! It's my fave 



amacasa said:


> hermes and givenchy!!! can't go wrong with that!!!



I completely agree, the two go hand in hand so seamlessly...



phiphi said:


> omg you look awesome. and the jypsière is perfection!



Thanks! From you that means a lot! 



4Elegance said:


> Love your Hermes



Thanks 



loves said:


>







miu miu1 said:


> Great outfit!



Thanks you mm


----------



## r15324

Today is definitely not my best... exam day...

Givenchy Antigona Bag, Jeans & Sneakers
Lanvin T-Shirt
Balenciaga Moto jacket


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Very cute...love the dress!!



Thank you!


----------



## r15324

Jenny Lauren said:


> Dressed for this chilly weekend here in Toronto in a Old Navy chambray blouse, J.Crew scarf, H&M jeans, Chloe Bag and Boutique 9 heels.



Fun!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my outfit today. The dress is B44



Love the combination!



Myrkur said:


> what i wore today on my sisters baby shower
> - chanel shoes, bag and earrings
> - zara dress



Sweet look, perfect balance love your style



jlao said:


> This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG



Cute................. Nice pics too



pavilion said:


> Yesterday's outfit
> 
> Shirt: Vineyard Vines
> Pants: J.Crew
> Heels: Lanvin
> Belt: Lands End Canvas
> 
> View attachment 1863010



Love the look



weN84 said:


> Black & Blue Pleats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: H&M Men
> Skirt: Banana Republic
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bracelet: H&M long necklace
> Bag: Mulberry
> Watch: Swatch



Black & blue is a dangerous zone, but I love the way you pulled it off!


----------



## Myrkur

r15324 said:


> Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the combination!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet look, perfect balance love your style
> 
> 
> 
> Cute................. Nice pics too
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look
> 
> 
> 
> Black & blue is a dangerous zone, but I love the way you pulled it off!



Thank you!!


----------



## 4Elegance

r15324 said:
			
		

> Today is definitely not my best... exam day...
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Bag, Jeans & Sneakers
> Lanvin T-Shirt
> Balenciaga Moto jacket



Love your bag


----------



## Myrkur

r15324 said:


> Today is definitely not my best... exam day...
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Bag, Jeans & Sneakers
> Lanvin T-Shirt
> Balenciaga Moto jacket
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/givenchy/1866351d1347230571-show-pics-of-your-givenchy-in-action-image-4233242211.jpg



Nice bal jacket


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is mine from yesterday as I say goodbye to summer


----------



## rx4dsoul

r15324 said:
			
		

> Today is definitely not my best... exam day...
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Bag, Jeans & Sneakers
> Lanvin T-Shirt
> Balenciaga Moto jacket



Aargghh! So jelly of that Antigona!


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Today is definitely not my best... exam day...
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Bag, Jeans & Sneakers
> Lanvin T-Shirt
> Balenciaga Moto jacket



love your hair!!! hope you aced your paper


----------



## loves

jlao said:


> This is by far my favourite dress!!  Wish I had an occasion to wear it more often!
> 
> From my blog today:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Boots - Proenza Schouler; Earrings - H&M; Snake Ring - Kenneth Jay Lane; Bracelet Ring Chain - BCBG



gorgeous dress n photography


----------



## loves

Myrkur said:


> what i wore today on my sisters baby shower
> - chanel shoes, bag and earrings
> - zara dress



love the colour of your chanel, pretty


----------



## Myrkur

loves said:


> love the colour of your chanel, pretty



Yes thank you


----------



## Meta

r15324 said:


> Black & blue is a dangerous zone, but I love the way you pulled it off!


Thank you! 

Btw, I love your Bal jacket!


----------



## kat99

From blog today - Anthropologie blouse, J.Crew shorts, VCA necklace


----------



## t1234

Are these sandals still available?





weN84 said:


> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: ZARA
> Shorts: H&M
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Marc Jacobs
> Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## t1234

perfect outfit for that bag






kat99 said:


> From blog today - Anthropologie blouse, J.Crew shorts, VCA necklace
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/redwhitelightblue.jpg


----------



## Meta

t1234 said:


> Are these sandals still available?


These are the Trina sandals from Sam Edelman. They are available in limited sizes. Good luck!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

beagly911 said:


> I love it, the pop of color with the shoes is perfection!!





r15324 said:


> Fun!




Thank you so very much!!


----------



## kat99

t1234 said:


> perfect outfit for that bag



Thank you!


----------



## Meta

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.


Love the colors! 

Here's mine...







Dress: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
Blazer: H&M
Belt: H&M
Bracelet: H&M long faux pearl necklace
Shoes: Off 5th Saks
Bag: Marc Jacobs Little Stam
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## justpeachy4397

kat99 said:
			
		

> From blog today - Anthropologie blouse, J.Crew shorts, VCA necklace



Where are your shoes from? Super cute!


----------



## jhs216

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



Oh my. Love that skirt!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



What a cute skirt!


----------



## fshnonmymind

weN84 said:
			
		

> These are the Trina sandals from Sam Edelman. They are available in limited sizes. Good luck!



There are some limited sizes at available at Nordstrom ( or at least there were last week). I have these in tan and they are my favorite. I love them!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

4Elegance said:


> Here is mine from yesterday as I say goodbye to summer
> View attachment 1866976


It makes me so sad to say goodbye to summer! I am also trying to wear  all my bright, summer clothes. You look great! Love the color of your  pants.



kat99 said:


> From blog today - Anthropologie blouse, J.Crew shorts, VCA necklace
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/redwhitelightblue.jpg



Cute blouse! A great casual, yet chic look!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



Stunning skirt! The color is so pretty! 



weN84 said:


> Love the colors!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
> Blazer: H&M
> Belt: H&M
> Bracelet: H&M long faux pearl necklace
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Bag: Marc Jacobs Little Stam
> Watch: Michael Kors



I love how you styled this look!


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



Such an amazing, fun skirt!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore this Kate Spade Sonja dress today. (Celebrating the end of the U.S. Open!) The close up of the dress shows the tennis ball print. The shoes are J. Crew ballet flats.


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love how you styled this look!


Thank you! 

What a cute print on your dress!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> It makes me so sad to say goodbye to summer! I am also trying to wear  all my bright, summer clothes. You look great! Love the color of your  pants.
> 
> Thanks hellokatiegirl.  I'm a little sad as well especially after fashion week.


----------



## 4Elegance

I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms.  Have a great day


----------



## virginiaalamode

OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.


----------



## virginiaalamode

4Elegance said:


> I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868206



LOVE this look! You are so chic!


----------



## 4Elegance

Thank you that's very sweet.  I'm loving your Miu Miu shoes and seeing your Bal bag has me wanting to take mine out for a spin.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## twdavis

Love this!!!!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.


----------



## Eva1991

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.





weN84 said:


> Love the colors!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
> Blazer: H&M
> Belt: H&M
> Bracelet: H&M long faux pearl necklace
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Bag: Marc Jacobs Little Stam
> Watch: Michael Kors





hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this Kate Spade Sonja dress today. (Celebrating the end of the U.S. Open!) The close up of the dress shows the tennis ball print. The shoes are J. Crew ballet flats.





4Elegance said:


> I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868206





virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.




Looking fabulous ladies!


----------



## pavilion

Milly dress and Matt Bernson flats


----------



## jhs216

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.



That looks fantastic on you and I am obsessed with your bag!


----------



## Meta

Eva1991 said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!


Thanks!


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Milly dress and Matt Bernson flats



Lovely dress


----------



## 4Elegance

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> Looking fabulous ladies!



Thank you


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

4Elegance said:


> I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868206


----------



## marie-lou

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.



I love that B bag!! So unique! And you look great


----------



## kcf68

virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.


Love this whole outfit especially the shoes.


----------



## cfca22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



Nice outfit Jenny well like always


----------



## Sparklybags

From my trip to Disneyland


----------



## 4Elegance

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> From my trip to Disneyland



The JCrew shirt looks great on you


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.


I love the skirt, you look great!!  I must try to find the skirt or something similar!!



weN84 said:


> Love the colors!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
> Blazer: H&M
> Belt: H&M
> Bracelet: H&M long faux pearl necklace
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Bag: Marc Jacobs Little Stam
> Watch: Michael Kors


I love the print on the dress!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this Kate Spade Sonja dress today. (Celebrating the end of the U.S. Open!) The close up of the dress shows the tennis ball print. The shoes are J. Crew ballet flats.


 So cute, I have a sheath with perfume bottles that I adore!!  I love a quirky print!!


4Elegance said:


> I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms. Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868206


Great look 4Elegance!  



virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.


Super look, drooling over the Bal!!!



pavilion said:


> Milly dress and Matt Bernson flats
> 
> View attachment 1868378


Oh I really like this look...another added to the ever expanding list!!



Sparklybags said:


> From my trip to Disneyland


So cute, love the ears!!!!


----------



## Meta

beagly911 said:


> I love the print on the dress!


Thank you!


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love the skirt, you look great!!  I must try to find the skirt or something similar!!
> 
> I love the print on the dress!
> 
> So cute, I have a sheath with perfume bottles that I adore!!  I love a quirky print!!
> 
> Great look 4Elegance!
> 
> Super look, drooling over the Bal!!!
> 
> Oh I really like this look...another added to the ever expanding list!!
> 
> So cute, love the ears!!!!



Thanks Beagly.  I'm in love with printed pants right now


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Brio top
7 jeans
Cole haan shoes
Celine bag
Chanel sunglasses 

=)


----------



## cute330xigrl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Dressed for this chilly weekend here in Toronto in a Old Navy chambray blouse, J.Crew scarf, H&M jeans, Chloe Bag and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## cute330xigrl

4Elegance said:


> Here is mine from yesterday as I say goodbye to summer



super cute. no goodbye's! say it isnt so....


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weN84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What a cute print on your dress!



Thank you! 



4Elegance said:


> I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868206



Love these pants! Gorgeous outfit!



Sparklybags said:


> From my trip to Disneyland



This is such a cute picture! I love your top!



beagly911 said:


> I love the print on the dress!
> So cute, I have a sheath with perfume bottles that I adore!!  I love a quirky print!!



Thank you beagly! I love quirky prints!  Your dress with perfume bottles sounds so cute!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My outfit for today:
Skirt and shoes- J. Crew
Blouse- H&M
Belt: Target


----------



## cascherping

Love the pop of red - gorgeous!


Sweetyqbk said:


> Brio top
> 7 jeans
> Cole haan shoes
> Celine bag
> Chanel sunglasses
> 
> =)



Very cute!


hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today:
> Skirt and shoes- J. Crew
> Blouse- H&M
> Belt: Target



Love the leopard-like print of the dress!


pavilion said:


> Milly dress and Matt Bernson flats
> 
> View attachment 1868378



Love the J. Crew top!


Sparklybags said:


> From my trip to Disneyland



You're looking fabulous as always - the skirt is TDF!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



Very pretty!


weN84 said:


> Love the colors!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
> Blazer: H&M
> Belt: H&M
> Bracelet: H&M long faux pearl necklace
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Bag: Marc Jacobs Little Stam
> Watch: Michael Kors



Love the print of the dress!


hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this Kate Spade Sonja dress today. (Celebrating the end of the U.S. Open!) The close up of the dress shows the tennis ball print. The shoes are J. Crew ballet flats.



Gorgeous! And I love the bag in your avatar!


4Elegance said:


> I'm a little obsessed with printed bottoms.  Have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868206



Love this whole ensemble!


virginiaalamode said:


> OOTD: Vince silk top (from TJ Maxx), Current/ Elliot jeans, old Balenciaga handbag, Miu Miu platforms, vintage earrings.


----------



## r15324

4Elegance said:


> Love your bag



Oh thank you!!! You have quite a beautiful collection 4elegance!!



Myrkur said:


> Nice bal jacket



Hehe thanks, it's so versatile...



rx4dsoul said:


> Aargghh! So jelly of that Antigona!



Thank you!!! I love the combination on this one... that matched with a good price, it was impossible to say no!



loves said:


> love your hair!!! hope you aced your paper



Thanks doll! Exam went well *phew*



weN84 said:


> Btw, I love your Bal jacket!



Thanks wen84~


----------



## Sparklybags

cascherping said:


> Love the pop of red - gorgeous!
> 
> Love the J. Crew top!





beagly911 said:


> So cute, love the ears!!!!





4Elegance said:


> The JCrew shirt looks great on you



Thank you ladies


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Thanks doll! Exam went well *phew*



PHEW! well done r


----------



## r15324

4Elegance said:


> Here is mine from yesterday as I say goodbye to summer



Sorry, those jeans are too hot for this thread!!!!!



kat99 said:


> From blog today - Anthropologie blouse, J.Crew shorts, VCA necklace



Lovely bag!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara top, ASOS skirt and Joan & David heels, with an old Aldo necklace and Henri Bendel Clutch.



TDF. Absolutely gorgeous........ love the leopard details



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this Kate Spade Sonja dress today. (Celebrating the end of the U.S. Open!) The close up of the dress shows the tennis ball print. The shoes are J. Crew ballet flats.



Cute look!



pavilion said:


> Milly dress and Matt Bernson flats



Adorable 



Sparklybags said:


> From my trip to Disneyland



Love the ears ha ha



Sweetyqbk said:


> Brio top
> 7 jeans
> Cole haan shoes
> Celine bag
> Chanel sunglasses
> 
> =)



That luggage is amazing...


----------



## r15324

loves said:


> PHEW! well done r



 Today's exam on the other hand...


----------



## r15324

Yesterday's outfit... I'm getting pretty boring...

Givenchy Jacket, T-shirt, Jeans, sneakers
Balenciaga Men's Day bag


----------



## loves

r15324 said:


> Today's exam on the other hand...



oops :rain:


----------



## bry_dee

r15324 said:


> Yesterday's outfit... I'm getting pretty boring...
> 
> Givenchy Jacket, T-shirt, Jeans, sneakers
> Balenciaga Men's Day bag
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/givenchy/1867668d1347313875-show-pics-of-your-givenchy-in-action-image-4242512090.jpg



Finally another guy in here! Very nice birds of paradise!  If that is boring, I don't even know what to call mine. Looking at your pics makes me miss the days when we were allowed to wear casual clothes in the office 

Very clinical, almost uniform-y day. To make matters interesting, my SO even wore almost the same outfit. Hilarious! 

YSL shirt, Giordano pants, 8-hole Doc Martens, Comme des Garçons canvas tote


----------



## 4Elegance

cute330xigrl said:
			
		

> super cute. no goodbye's! say it isnt so....



Thank you.  And unfortunately it is goodbye but after seeing all the amazing items at fashion week I'm anxiously waiting for spring lol


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Love these pants! Gorgeous outfit!
> 
> This is such a cute picture! I love your top!
> 
> Thank you beagly! I love quirky prints!  Your dress with perfume bottles sounds so cute!



Thank you hellokatiegirl


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> My outfit for today:
> Skirt and shoes- J. Crew
> Blouse- H&M
> Belt: Target



Love the skirt.  JCrew has great pieces


----------



## 4Elegance

cascherping said:
			
		

> Love the pop of red - gorgeous!
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Love the leopard-like print of the dress!
> 
> Love the J. Crew top!
> 
> You're looking fabulous as always - the skirt is TDF!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> Love the print of the dress!
> 
> Gorgeous! And I love the bag in your avatar!
> 
> Love this whole ensemble!



Thank you.  All of the items are extremely comfortable.


----------



## 4Elegance

r15324 said:
			
		

> Yesterday's outfit... I'm getting pretty boring...
> 
> Givenchy Jacket, T-shirt, Jeans, sneakers
> Balenciaga Men's Day bag



Nothing boring about this look.  You look hot.  And thanks for your kind words


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is my OOTD.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I went back as far as 2008. How'd I do?


----------



## Myrkur

Acne knitwear, H&M jeans (should be getting new ones lol) and Chanel flats


----------



## jasminecandles

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here is my OOTD.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I went back as far as 2008. How'd I do?



So cute! I'm in love with your printed dress!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

bry_dee said:


> Finally another guy in here! Very nice birds of paradise!  If that is boring, I don't even know what to call mine. Looking at your pics makes me miss the days when we were allowed to wear casual clothes in the office
> 
> Very clinical, almost uniform-y day. To make matters interesting, my SO even wore almost the same outfit. Hilarious!
> 
> YSL shirt, Giordano pants, 8-hole Doc Martens, Comme des Garçons canvas tote


 Not boring at all!  Very classic pieces, you look great.


----------



## 4Elegance

jasminecandles said:
			
		

> So cute! I'm in love with your printed dress!



Thank you. I generally love prints and color.  Looking through my wardrobe I have very few solid pieces.


----------



## Eva1991

Sweetyqbk said:


> Brio top
> 7 jeans
> Cole haan shoes
> Celine bag
> Chanel sunglasses
> 
> =)



Love your look! A nice bag can make a casual outfti look fab!



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today:
> Skirt and shoes- J. Crew
> Blouse- H&M
> Belt: Target



Cute skirt!


----------



## jhs216

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here is my OOTD.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I went back as far as 2008. How'd I do?



I love it.


----------



## 4Elegance

jhs216 said:
			
		

> I love it.



Thank you


----------



## quynh_1206

My outfit last night:
Leifsdottir silk blouse from Anthropologie, Asos sequin hexagon skirt, BCBG shoes, Skull necklace, & Louis Vuitton Vernis clutch.


----------



## pavilion

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Brio top
> 7 jeans
> Cole haan shoes
> Celine bag
> Chanel sunglasses
> 
> =)



Gorgeous!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew cardigan, Vineyard Vines blouse, Loft skirt, and Prada heels for work


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here is my OOTD.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I went back as far as 2008. How'd I do?



Love that dress!


----------



## 4Elegance

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> My outfit last night:
> Leifsdottir silk blouse from Anthropologie, Asos sequin hexagon skirt, BCBG shoes, Skull necklace, & Louis Vuitton Vernis clutch.



That skirt is awesome. Love Asos


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Love that dress!



Thank you.  Was just about to comment that your skirt is lovely.  What a great loft find.


----------



## Gerry

quynh_1206 said:


> My outfit last night:
> Leifsdottir silk blouse from Anthropologie, Asos sequin hexagon skirt, BCBG shoes, Skull necklace, & Louis Vuitton Vernis clutch.


 
Isn't ASOS the bomb??? Where else are you going to get a skirt that cool for what I bet was a decent price? You look MAH-VEL-US, dahling!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

4Elegance said:


> That skirt is awesome. Love Asos


 Thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

Gerry said:


> Isn't ASOS the bomb??? Where else are you going to get a skirt that cool for what I bet was a decent price? You look MAH-VEL-US, dahling!!!


 
Thank you...I love ASOS! I have been lusting over the All Saints sequin skirt for a while now. I thought I'd just put in the Asos search field for fun and found this AMAZING skirt on sale for $38!!! The quality of the skirt looks so expensive too. Great alternative to the All Saints and much cheaper!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

rx4dsoul said:


> What a cute skirt!





hellokatiegirl said:


> Stunning skirt! The color is so pretty!





pavilion said:


> Such an amazing, fun skirt!





twdavis said:


> Love this!!!!!





Eva1991 said:


> Looking fabulous ladies!





cfca22 said:


> Nice outfit Jenny well like always





beagly911 said:


> I love the skirt, you look great!!  I must try to find the skirt or something similar!!





cute330xigrl said:


>





cascherping said:


> Very pretty!





r15324 said:


> TDF. Absolutely gorgeous........ love the leopard details



Thank you so very much everyone for your super sweet comments!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Horsing around in a horse print H&M blouse, Betsey Johnson skirt, J.Crew bag and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## Sparklybags

pavilion said:


> J.Crew cardigan, Vineyard Vines blouse, Loft skirt, and Prada heels for work
> 
> View attachment 1869630



Love this look


----------



## Meta

Jenny Lauren said:


> Horsing around in a horse print H&M blouse, Betsey Johnson skirt, J.Crew bag and Boutique 9 heels.


Love that H&M shirt. 

Here's mine..






Top: Naf Naf
Skirt: H&M
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Bag: Mulberry
Necklace: H&M
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## jhs216

pavilion said:
			
		

> J.Crew cardigan, Vineyard Vines blouse, Loft skirt, and Prada heels for work



I love this. Nice use of color.


----------



## lovemysavior

Out running around picking up the kiddos from school.  Jones New York top, Louis Vuitton Delightful, Mui Mui sunnies.


----------



## MissK_Marie

weN84 said:


> Love that H&M shirt.
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Naf Naf
> Skirt: H&M
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Mulberry
> Necklace: H&M
> Watch: Michael Kors





omgeeeee I LOVE that necklace, did you get it recently?


----------



## Meta

MissK_Marie said:


> omgeeeee I LOVE that necklace, did you get it recently?


Thanks!  Yes, it is a current item that's still in stores.


----------



## beagly911

WOW, I'm away for 24 hours and I'm 4 pages behind...sorry for the general shout out.  You are all looking great!!


----------



## ninja_please

pavilion said:


> J.Crew cardigan, Vineyard Vines blouse, Loft skirt, and Prada heels for work
> 
> View attachment 1869630



You always look so cute! 





Me today.


----------



## 4Elegance

weN84 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Yes, it is a current item that's still in stores.



You look great.  Love everything about it.


----------



## Meta

4Elegance said:


> You look great.  Love everything about it.


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Another skirt and belt from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the shirt is from Target.


----------



## bry_dee

LOREBUNDE said:


> Not boring at all!  Very classic pieces, you look great.



Thank you LOREBUNDE! Still trying to find a way to sneak in color!


----------



## kiwishopper

Stripped T with a leaf like skirt at Brisbane Art Gallery. Boots are DV by Dolce Vita


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Another skirt and belt from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the shirt is from Target.



Those shoes are awesome.  Love Kate Spade and your skirt.


----------



## 4Elegance

My OOTD.  A little boring but wanted to share a close up of the shoes.


----------



## miu miu1

kiwishopper said:


> Stripped T with a leaf like skirt at Brisbane Art Gallery. Boots are DV by Dolce Vita



The video is awesome! And I love your outfit! Great mix of patterns


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> My OOTD.  A little boring but wanted to share a close up of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870675



You look great as always


----------



## miu miu1

My OOTD
Jacket - Balenciaga, Shirt - Asos, Jeans & Shoes - Zara


----------



## kiwishopper

miu miu1 said:


> The video is awesome! And I love your outfit! Great mix of patterns


 
Thank you miu miu it's a GIF file my brother did for me


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> My OOTD
> Jacket - Balenciaga, Shirt - Asos, Jeans & Shoes - Zara



Thanks Miu Miu1.  That balenciaga jacket looks great on you.  You're making me want cold weather


----------



## miu miu1

kiwishopper said:


> Thank you miu miu it's a GIF file my brother did for me



Very cool 



4Elegance said:


> Thanks Miu Miu1.  That balenciaga jacket looks great on you.  You're making me want cold weather



Thank you!
I can't belive that I'm actually happy that it's getting cold. But it means I get to wear all my blazers and leather jackets


----------



## Eva1991

miu miu1 said:


> My OOTD
> Jacket - Balenciaga, Shirt - Asos, Jeans & Shoes - Zara


Love your outfit!



4Elegance said:


> My OOTD.  A little boring but wanted to share a close up of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870675



Like how you paired the waist belt with your wedges!


----------



## pavilion

ninja_please said:
			
		

> You always look so cute!
> 
> Me today.



Thank you!

Love your outfit!


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch dress, Christian Louboutin heels

I threw on a navy J.Crew cardigan for work and paired it with my orange Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote.


----------



## phiphi

ack! i'm so so behind - i apologize for the mass shout out but all of your outfits are amazing!!!  hope you are all having a great week! 

club monaco cropped pants, j crew blouse, banana republic vest, zara shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

Eva1991 said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!
> 
> Like how you paired the waist belt with your wedges!



Thank you Eva


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Tory Burch dress, Christian Louboutin heels
> 
> I threw on a navy J.Crew cardigan for work and paired it with my orange Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote.



Cute look.  How is the TB tote?


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> ack! i'm so so behind - i apologize for the mass shout out but all of your outfits are amazing!!!  hope you are all having a great week!
> 
> club monaco cropped pants, j crew blouse, banana republic vest, zara shoes



Love the vest.  Is it recent?


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> ack! i'm so so behind - i apologize for the mass shout out but all of your outfits are amazing!!!  hope you are all having a great week!
> 
> club monaco cropped pants, j crew blouse, banana republic vest, zara shoes



You always look amazing!


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Cute look.  How is the TB tote?



Thanks! I love my TB tote and haven't had any issues with it. It's the perfect summer work bag.


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Thanks! I love my TB tote and haven't had any issues with it. It's the perfect summer work bag.



Thanks for the info.  I've been considering it but can't decide because I own the Prada tote.


----------



## MarieG

OOTD 











*Zara Neon Yellow Jacket
*H&M White T-Shirt
*Hudson Jeans
*Converse Pink Sneakers


----------



## jhs216

MarieG said:


> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara Neon Yellow Jacket
> *H&M White T-Shirt
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Converse Pink Sneakers



Love your jacket!
Really glad I'm back on Purse Forum. I feel like I was in a rut for awhile and just wanted to wear black pants and button downs for the rest of my life. Back in dresses and jewelry .

Gap Solid Blouson Dress
ASOS Necklace
Zara court shoes
Michael Kors Black Hamilton GHW


----------



## MarieG

jhs216 said:


> Love your jacket!
> Really glad I'm back on Purse Forum. I feel like I was in a rut for awhile and just wanted to wear black pants and button downs for the rest of my life. Back in dresses and jewelry .
> 
> Gap Solid Blouson Dress
> ASOS Necklace
> Zara court shoes
> Michael Kors Black Hamilton GHW



Thank you! Love your outfit and you have such pretty eyes btw!


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> Another skirt and belt from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the shirt is from Target.


Fun print & color for the skirt!


----------



## 4Elegance

MarieG said:
			
		

> OOTD
> 
> *Zara Neon Yellow Jacket
> *H&M White T-Shirt
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Converse Pink Sneakers



That yellow looks amazing on you


----------



## Sparklybags

a couple more outfits from Disney


----------



## phiphi

r15324 said:


> Yesterday's outfit... I'm getting pretty boring...
> 
> Givenchy Jacket, T-shirt, Jeans, sneakers
> Balenciaga Men's Day bag



not boring at all!! love this!



bry_dee said:


> Finally another guy in here! Very nice birds of paradise!  If that is boring, I don't even know what to call mine. Looking at your pics makes me miss the days when we were allowed to wear casual clothes in the office
> 
> Very clinical, almost uniform-y day. To make matters interesting, my SO even wore almost the same outfit. Hilarious!
> 
> YSL shirt, Giordano pants, 8-hole Doc Martens, Comme des Garçons canvas tote



this is a great look bry_dee! i love that your SO almost had the same outfit too! 



4Elegance said:


> Here is my OOTD.  One of my clients challenged me to create an on trend look with items at least a year old.  I went back as far as 2008. How'd I do?
> 
> View attachment 1869466



you did great! lovely as always!



Myrkur said:


> Acne knitwear, H&M jeans (should be getting new ones lol) and Chanel flats



super super cute!



quynh_1206 said:


> My outfit last night:
> Leifsdottir silk blouse from Anthropologie, Asos sequin hexagon skirt, BCBG shoes, Skull necklace, & Louis Vuitton Vernis clutch.



very nice! what a great skirt!



pavilion said:


> J.Crew cardigan, Vineyard Vines blouse, Loft skirt, and Prada heels for work
> 
> View attachment 1869630



you are always so polished!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Horsing around in a horse print H&M blouse, Betsey Johnson skirt, J.Crew bag and Boutique 9 heels.



two thumbs up jenny! gorgeous!



weN84 said:


> Love that H&M shirt.
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Naf Naf
> Skirt: H&M
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Mulberry
> Necklace: H&M
> Watch: Michael Kors



love this colour on you!


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Love the vest.  Is it recent?



thanks! no, it's old from a few seasons back.



pavilion said:


> You always look amazing!



thank you so much! that means a lot coming from such a stylish lady!



MarieG said:


> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara Neon Yellow Jacket
> *H&M White T-Shirt
> *Hudson Jeans
> *Converse Pink Sneakers



great blazer!



jhs216 said:


> Love your jacket!
> Really glad I'm back on Purse Forum. I feel like I was in a rut for awhile and just wanted to wear black pants and button downs for the rest of my life. Back in dresses and jewelry .
> 
> Gap Solid Blouson Dress
> ASOS Necklace
> Zara court shoes
> Michael Kors Black Hamilton GHW



lovely! i really like that necklace. and the bag!



Sparklybags said:


> a couple more outfits from Disney



fun!!!!



ninja_please said:


> You always look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me today.



cute!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Another skirt and belt from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the shirt is from Target.



love the skirt on you!



kiwishopper said:


> Stripped T with a leaf like skirt at Brisbane Art Gallery. Boots are DV by Dolce Vita



what a fun video!



miu miu1 said:


> My OOTD
> Jacket - Balenciaga, Shirt - Asos, Jeans & Shoes - Zara



oh you look awesome!!!


----------



## MissK_Marie

weN84 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, it is a current item that's still in stores.



yay! thanks!


----------



## jhs216

[QUOTE/]

lovely! i really like that necklace. and the bag![/QUOTE]

Thanks so much lady


----------



## jhs216

MarieG said:
			
		

> Thank you! Love your outfit and you have such pretty eyes btw!



Thanks girl .


----------



## MarieG

4Elegance said:


> That yellow looks amazing on you





phiphi said:


> great blazer!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## frl.lara

one of my outfits i wore this week:

silk top :: phillippe le bac
silk pants :: marni for h&m
high heels :: christian louboutin
necklace :: marni
bag :: lanvin


----------



## Myrkur

phiphi said:


> not boring at all!! love this!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great look bry_dee! i love that your SO almost had the same outfit too!
> 
> 
> 
> you did great! lovely as always!
> 
> 
> 
> super super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice! what a great skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> you are always so polished!
> 
> 
> 
> two thumbs up jenny! gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> love this colour on you!


Thank you


----------



## miu miu1

frl.lara said:


> one of my outfits i wore this week:
> 
> silk top :: phillippe le bac
> silk pants :: marni for h&m
> high heels :: christian louboutin
> necklace :: marni
> bag :: lanvin



Beautiful outfit! The pants are so pretty


----------



## miu miu1

Me today ( sorry for my messy hair )
Blazer, Jeans & Shoes - Zara, Pullover - Lanidor, Bag - LV


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Me today ( sorry for my messy hair )
> Blazer, Jeans & Shoes - Zara, Pullover - Lanidor, Bag - LV



That blazer is an amazing color on you.  You look great


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> That blazer is an amazing color on you.  You look great



Aww, thank you


----------



## prettyinweston

frl.lara said:


> one of my outfits i wore this week:
> 
> silk top :: phillippe le bac
> silk pants :: marni for h&m
> high heels :: christian louboutin
> necklace :: marni
> bag :: lanvin



Great outfit !!! :  the print on the pants are lovely-bold but not overpowering.  and, for most people the length would be challenging, but it looks great on you!  Go and spread the shine!!!


----------



## Meta

phiphi said:


> love this colour on you!


Thanks! 



MissK_Marie said:


> yay! thanks!


You're welcome! 



frl.lara said:


> one of my outfits i wore this week:
> 
> silk top :: phillippe le bac
> silk pants :: marni for h&m
> high heels :: christian louboutin
> necklace :: marni
> bag :: lanvin


Nice!


----------



## MarieG

OOTD - Same Blazer, Different Look 







*Zara Neon Yellow blazer
*Chanel Black Clutch
*H&M Black Shorts
*H&M TShirt
*Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Cotton candy top
Vs siren jean
Giuseppe zanotti sandals
Celine mini bag


----------



## bry_dee

phiphi said:


> this is a great look bry_dee! i love that your SO almost had the same outfit too!



You always have the nicest things to say *phiphi*!


----------



## Ellapretty

Garage shirt, belt and jeggings. Leopard flats from Old Navy & Black City Balenciaga bag.






Old Navy sweater & flats, Garage belt & jeggings.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing some sparkle with a Joe Fresh top, J.Crew belt, Wilfred skirt and Kate Spade shoes.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Forgot to post this look from earlier this week.  Wearing a Zara jacket and blouse, Club Monaco skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm way too behind on commenting, but I'd just like to say that everyone is truly looking fabulous!!




weN84 said:


> Love that H&M shirt.





phiphi said:


> two thumbs up jenny! gorgeous!




Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Meta

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy sweater & flats, Garage belt & jeggings.


Love the classic styling! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing some sparkle with a Joe Fresh top, J.Crew belt, Wilfred skirt and Kate Spade shoes.


So glam!

Here's one from yesterday. Photobucket is currently down so, can't seem to upload my pics for today. 






Blouse: LOFT
Dress: Bebe (worn as skirt)
Shoes: Off 5th Saks
Belt: Pearls from Indonesia
Bag: LV Sofia Coppola PM
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## Eva1991

MarieG said:


> OOTD - Same Blazer, Different Look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara Neon Yellow blazer
> *Chanel Black Clutch
> *H&M Black Shorts
> *H&M TShirt
> *Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps





Sweetyqbk said:


> Cotton candy top
> Vs siren jean
> Giuseppe zanotti sandals
> Celine mini bag





Ellapretty said:


> Garage shirt, belt and jeggings. Leopard flats from Old Navy & Black City Balenciaga bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy sweater & flats, Garage belt & jeggings.





Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing some sparkle with a Joe Fresh top, J.Crew belt, Wilfred skirt and Kate Spade shoes.





Jenny Lauren said:


> Forgot to post this look from earlier this week.  Wearing a Zara jacket and blouse, Club Monaco skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade heels.





weN84 said:


> Love the classic styling!
> 
> 
> So glam!
> 
> Here's one from yesterday. Photobucket is currently down so, can't seem to upload my pics for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: LOFT
> Dress: Bebe (worn as skirt)
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Belt: Pearls from Indonesia
> Bag: LV Sofia Coppola PM
> Watch: Michael Kors




Looking great ladies! So much inspiration!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing some sparkle with a Joe Fresh top, J.Crew belt, Wilfred skirt and Kate Spade shoes.



Great look! Love your hair, too. It gives the buttoned-up outfit a nice casual touch


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Garage shirt, belt and jeggings. Leopard flats from Old Navy & Black City Balenciaga bag.
> 
> Old Navy sweater & flats, Garage belt & jeggings.



Beautiful! Esp love your first outfit. Great mix of high/lo.. Your bal is tdf


----------



## justpeachy4397

MarieG said:
			
		

> OOTD - Same Blazer, Different Look
> 
> *Zara Neon Yellow blazer
> *Chanel Black Clutch
> *H&M Black Shorts
> *H&M TShirt
> *Clarc's Snakeskin Pumps



 it! This is such a great color on you!!


----------



## 4Elegance

weN84 said:
			
		

> Love the classic styling!
> 
> So glam!
> 
> Here's one from yesterday. Photobucket is currently down so, can't seem to upload my pics for today.
> 
> Blouse: LOFT
> Dress: Bebe (worn as skirt)
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Belt: Pearls from Indonesia
> Bag: LV Sofia Coppola PM
> Watch: Michael Kors



Great outfit and you handbag is to die for


----------



## pavilion

Yesterday's outfit

Tory Burch blouse
J.Crew skirt
Manolo Blahnik heels
Reed Krakoff bag


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here today's outfit. I'm on Nantucket for a few days


----------



## Eva1991

My outfit of the day!


----------



## Kayapo97

Not a very good picture but on my way out for lunch

Burberry OTK boots
Roland Mouret dress

Not in picture Lulu Guiness handbag and cream waterfall cardigan by Pure


----------



## jhs216

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Not a very good picture but on my way out for lunch
> 
> Burberry OTK boots
> Roland Mouret dress
> 
> Not in picture Lulu Guiness handbag and cream waterfall cardigan by Pure



The boots are fab.


----------



## miu miu1

Out with the girls (sorry for the bad pic)
Jacket - Balenciaga, Blouse - Vero Moda, Jeans & Shoes - Zara
Should hae took a pic of the blouse, it has this pretty lace detail on the shoulders.


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing some sparkle with a Joe Fresh top, J.Crew belt, Wilfred skirt and Kate Spade shoes.



Love this!!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here today's outfit. I'm on Nantucket for a few days



Very easy and chic


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Yesterday's outfit
> 
> Tory Burch blouse
> J.Crew skirt
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Reed Krakoff bag



You look lovely pavilion


----------



## 4Elegance

Love this look. The color of your shoes are amazing


----------



## ninja_please

Kayapo97 said:


> Not a very good picture but on my way out for lunch
> 
> Burberry OTK boots
> Roland Mouret dress
> 
> Not in picture Lulu Guiness handbag and cream waterfall cardigan by Pure



Those boots are amazing!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Top and shorts from local boutique
Chanel flats
Zara blazer
Celine mini
Chanel Sunglasses 

Love this weather were having =) NYC


----------



## Kayapo97

ninja_please said:


> Those boots are amazing!


 
Thanks Ninja, they are my highest heels because of the platform, so when I put them on I do feel like I have vertigo.. but soon get used to that.. they are so comfortable and feel great on the legs


----------



## Jesssh

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here today's outfit. I'm on Nantucket for a few days



Love this!


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:


> You look lovely pavilion



Thank you so much!


----------



## jhs216

Express shirt
Seven jeans
Franco Sarto boots
Michael kors ombré Hamilton bag


----------



## bnjj

Oh my gosh.  No more platinumgirly.  She was always so sweet to everyone.  Can't image why she was banned.


----------



## pavilion

jhs216 said:


> View attachment 1875267
> 
> 
> Express shirt
> Seven jeans
> Franco Sarto boots
> Michael kors ombré Hamilton bag



So pretty and chic!


----------



## butterfly_baby

bnjj said:


> Oh my gosh.  No more platinumgirly.  She was always so sweet to everyone.  Can't image why she was banned.



whaaat? she was banned? omg, why? cant imagine either..?
maybe she just didnt have time to post anymore so she deactivated the acc. herself?


----------



## jhs216

pavilion said:
			
		

> So pretty and chic!



Thank you


----------



## justpeachy4397

Today's outfit


----------



## queenvictoria2

I never post on this thread but I lurk often  Everyone looks great Thank you all for giving me inspiration


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This was my casual weekend outfit for today. The top, shorts, and sandals are all J. Crew. The bag is Prada.


----------



## Lilu1019

butterfly_baby said:


> whaaat? she was banned? omg, why? cant imagine either..?
> maybe she just didnt have time to post anymore so she deactivated the acc. herself?



Still not possible to cancel your own account.  "Deactivated" is the new term for SKB.


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> whaaat? she was banned? omg, why? cant imagine either..?
> maybe she just didnt have time to post anymore so she deactivated the acc. herself?



And another OMG here!!!
I saw her "deactivated" and i thought that was by choice - what with the pregnancy and all although i did think a bit extreme that...she could always log on back when shes fine...
She's been a very consistent contributor in a lot of threads and always sweet and kind. I miss her !


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lilu1019 said:
			
		

> Still not possible to cancel your own account.  "Deactivated" is the new term for SKB.



What does SKB mean ?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

justpeachy4397 said:


> Today's outfit



u look great, i have that shirt too same color even, i always get compliments on it when i wear it. very dainty and pretty at the same time


----------



## Sweetyqbk

RX are u by any chance a nurse? i see the stethoscope in ur avatar... =) im a nurse and i love bags wish i could wear em to work


----------



## Lilu1019

rx4dsoul said:


> What does SKB mean ?



Banned.


----------



## Meta

Eva1991 said:


> Looking great ladies! So much inspiration!!





4Elegance said:


> Great outfit and you handbag is to die for


Thanks!  



pavilion said:


> Yesterday's outfit
> 
> Tory Burch blouse
> J.Crew skirt
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Reed Krakoff bag


You look polished per usual and love that RK tote!


----------



## Meta

Here's mine from Friday...






Top: Banana Republic
Shorts: The Limited
Jacket: H&M
Necklace: Forever 21
Bracelet: H&M
Bag: Thrifted
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Watch: Swatch

And yesterday...





Dress: White Circus
Blazer: ZARA
Shoes: Banana Republic
Necklace: Forever 21
Ring: YSL
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## jasminecandles

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Today's outfit



Love your sunglasses! Where are they from??


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> RX are u by any chance a nurse? i see the stethoscope in ur avatar... =) im a nurse and i love bags wish i could wear em to work



Hi Sweety! Peds MD here and nice to see other medical personnel as ga-ga for bags as me on tpf


----------



## P.Y.T.

bnjj said:


> Oh my gosh. No more platinumgirly. She was always so sweet to everyone. Can't image why *she was banned*.


 
Thanks ladies for the PM's.


----------



## Keerobinn

jhs216 said:
			
		

> Express shirt
> Seven jeans
> Franco Sarto boots
> Michael kors ombré Hamilton bag



Love the boots when an wear did you get them


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zachary Posen dress
Miu miu shoes 
=)


----------



## Slavisa

This was me yesterday, headed to church. 

Leona by Leona Edmiston Dress 
Embaressing granny heels.


----------



## MarieG

Looking fab, ladies! 



Eva1991 said:


> Looking great ladies! So much inspiration!!





justpeachy4397 said:


> it! This is such a great color on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## 4Elegance

Happy Monday.  




Every morning I head straight to this thread because you ladies are so stylish at every price point.  Thanks to all who contribute 

Here is my affordable OOTD.  Enjoy.


----------



## miu miu1

Sweetyqbk said:


> Zachary Posen dress
> Miu miu shoes
> =)



Love your shoes!!! You look great


----------



## justpeachy4397

jasminecandles said:
			
		

> Love your sunglasses! Where are they from??



Thanks! They're Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## jhs216

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Zachary Posen dress
> Miu miu shoes
> =)



Love this. Great color on you and love the shoes.


----------



## jhs216

Keerobinn said:
			
		

> Love the boots when an wear did you get them



Thank you . They are Franco Sarto Carlottas. I just got them two days ago at DSW .


----------



## jhs216

I'm wearing a uniform of yore. Used to wear denim shirts all the time in the fifth grade with everything! They were my fashion signature bahah .

H&m denim shirt 
American apparel black skirt
Hue footless tights ( love)
Franco Sarto boots 
Michael kors black Hamilton.


----------



## miu miu1

Jacket - Balenciaga, Sweater - local Brand, Jeans and Shoes - Zara


----------



## Sterntalerli

Slavisa said:


> This was me yesterday, headed to church.
> 
> Leona by Leona Edmiston Dress
> Embaressing granny heels.



hi there, i used to read your blog but can't read it anymore... is there any chance that it will be readable again? TIA


----------



## weibaobai

3.1 Plim top, Trouve leather shorts, YSL boots


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Thank you so much everyone for your super sweet comments!  Here I'm wearing a BCBG jacket, Ann Taylor blouse, J.Crew skirt and Joan & David pumps.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bnjj said:


> Oh my gosh.  No more platinumgirly.  She was always so sweet to everyone.  Can't image why she was banned.


----------



## prettyinweston

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was my casual weekend outfit for today. The top, shorts, and sandals are all J. Crew. The bag is Prada.


Love the juxtaposition of very casual shorts with a top that is made from "traditionally" more formal-wear fabric.  I love JCrew -- very" predgy"-- pretty, preppy and yet edgy without going down the Rock nor Goth path...


----------



## MoneyHunny

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your super sweet comments!  Here I'm wearing a BCBG jacket, Ann Taylor blouse, J.Crew skirt and Joan & David pumps.


  Totally love the skirt. Is it by chance still avaible to purchase ?


----------



## Lilu1019

4Elegance said:


> Happy Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1876367
> 
> 
> Every morning I head straight to this thread because you ladies are so stylish at every price point.  Thanks to all who contribute
> 
> Here is my affordable OOTD.  Enjoy.



You always look so well put-together in your posts...one of the best on the thread!  Nice smile too.


----------



## ln88

~Fabulousity~ said:
			
		

>



Im curious too! She posted regularily and was a long time member so very surprised and curious what happened?


----------



## 4Elegance

Lilu1019 said:
			
		

> You always look so well put-together in your posts...one of the best on the thread!  Nice smile too.



Aww how kind.  Thank you so much for the sweet words and encouragement


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone for your super sweet comments!  Here I'm wearing a BCBG jacket, Ann Taylor blouse, J.Crew skirt and Joan & David pumps.



Another fab look.  Love the color and animal print...great look.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sweetyqbk said:


> u look great, i have that shirt too same color even, i always get compliments on it when i wear it. very dainty and pretty at the same time


I got mine for a great deal at the saks outlet a couple years ago... such a good buy!


----------



## am2022

a little entertainment during a business trip..
Absinthe show was hilarious!!!

Anna M. dress, lanvin flats,  Nightingale!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

MoneyHunny said:


> Totally love the skirt. Is it by chance still avaible to purchase ?



Thanks!  YES!  It's on their website right now under the sale section, and it's currently an additional 30% off!



4Elegance said:


> Another fab look.  Love the color and animal print...great look.



Thank you so much!


----------



## icecreamom

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your super sweet comments!  Here I'm wearing a BCBG jacket, Ann Taylor blouse, J.Crew skirt and Joan & David pumps.



Love the skirt it has a great shape and is not too short! and thanks for the tip about the Jcrew sale! I'm so frustrated because I had a sprain on my left foot and can't really go anywhere, I don't know my size on the skirts as I know the pants and the shorts are all over the place (I have 2s,4s, and 6s) I so wish I could go to the mall and try it on before ordering!!


----------



## Slavisa

Sterntalerli said:


> hi there, i used to read your blog but can't read it anymore... is there any chance that it will be readable again? TIA



I just took a little break to clear my head and spend some time away from the WWW! I'll re-open either next week or the week after, if you are a fan of my facebook page I will update on there when it is open!


----------



## schadenfreude

~Fabulousity~ said:


>



You're bad.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

prettyinweston said:


> Love the juxtaposition of very casual shorts with a top that is made from "traditionally" more formal-wear fabric.  I love JCrew -- very" predgy"-- pretty, preppy and yet edgy without going down the Rock nor Goth path...



Thank you! I love mixing it up so to speak! 



amacasa said:


> a little entertainment during a business trip..
> Absinthe show was hilarious!!!
> 
> Anna M. dress, lanvin flats,  Nightingale!



Nice dress! The show sounds great!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your super sweet comments!  Here I'm wearing a BCBG jacket, Ann Taylor blouse, J.Crew skirt and Joan & David pumps.



Love the leopard! 



weibaobai said:


> 3.1 Plim top, Trouve leather shorts, YSL boots



This is such a cute top! Love the look!


----------



## Eva1991

bnjj said:


> Oh my gosh.  No more platinumgirly.  She was always so sweet to everyone.  Can't image why she was banned.



I was wandering what happened to her... She always posted great pics both in the OOTD thread and in the celeb forums as well! Hope she comes back!


----------



## 4Elegance

My OOTD.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Meta

4Elegance said:


> My OOTD.  Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877852



Love the colors! 

Here's one from yesterday:





Shirt: Vintage
Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
Coat: Local boutique in Malaysia
Shoes: Banana Republic
Belt: H&M
Bag: DvF
Watch: Michael Kors

Here's today..






Top: ZARA
Blazer: ZARA
Skirt: White Circus
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Bag: LV
Necklace: Forever 21
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## 4Elegance

weN84 said:
			
		

> Love the colors!
> 
> Here's one from yesterday:
> 
> Shirt: Vintage
> Skirt: BCBG Max Azria
> Coat: Local boutique in Malaysia
> Shoes: Banana Republic
> Belt: H&M
> Bag: DvF
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> Here's today..
> 
> Top: ZARA
> Blazer: ZARA
> Skirt: White Circus
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: LV
> Necklace: Forever 21
> Watch: Michael Kors



Thank you WeN84

Your trench coat is amazing.  Love it you look great.


----------



## Meta

4Elegance said:


> Your trench coat is amazing.  Love it you look great.


Thanks!


----------



## weibaobai

Shirt:lili's closet, denim: anlo, shoes: CL


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!  It's one of my favorites right now! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> This is such a cute top! Love the look!


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> My OOTD.  Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877852



Beautiful! Love the color combo!


----------



## jhs216

weibaobai said:


> Shirt:lili's closet, denim: anlo, shoes: CL



So cute.


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M elbow-patch button down shirt & neon necklace, Garage jeans & belt, Old Navy wedges & LV Speedy 25:


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> My OOTD.  Hope everyone has a great day.



The turquoise sweater paired with that necklace looks great!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks jhs216!  



jhs216 said:


> So cute.


----------



## MoneyHunny

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks!  YES!  It's on their website right now under the sale section, and it's currently an additional 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Thanks for the tip , checking website now so many beautiful that i simply can't afford right now


----------



## jhs216

Ellapretty said:


> H&M elbow-patch button down shirt & neon necklace, Garage jeans & belt, Old Navy wedges & LV Speedy 25:



Just bought this shirt. Love the way you styled it!


----------



## Ellapretty

jhs216 said:


> Just bought this shirt. Love the way you styled it!



Thanks ! I picked up the light purple version too. Hope you post a pic wearing yours!


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Shirt:lili's closet, denim: anlo, shoes: CL



Lovely shirt and shoes.


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Love the color combo!



Thank you Miu Miu


----------



## 4Elegance

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> H&M elbow-patch button down shirt & neon necklace, Garage jeans & belt, Old Navy wedges & LV Speedy 25:



Great shirt.  Love the look


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> The turquoise sweater paired with that necklace looks great!



Thanks pavilion.  I'm obsessed with the necklace


----------



## beagly911

Todays offering

Shirt: Vince Camuto
Skirt: Halogen
Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
CL's: Black Calf New Hai's


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Mee a couple of days ago

Zara top and bottom
Gap jacket
Moschino scarf
Celine bag
Cole haan shoes


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My outfit for today with a punch of color! 

Blouse and clutch: J. Crew
Pants: Target
Shoes: Kate Spade


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee a couple of days ago
> 
> Zara top and bottom
> Gap jacket
> Moschino scarf
> Celine bag
> Cole haan shoes


Great look, the Moschino scarf is perfect!!!  I just love Cole Haan, so comfy!


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today with a punch of color!
> 
> Blouse and clutch: J. Crew
> Pants: Target
> Shoes: Kate Spade


 Lovely look!!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!


 Oh nice look..what are the shoes??? I love them!


----------



## justpeachy4397

beagly911 said:


> Oh nice look..what are the shoes??? I love them!



Thanks Beagly! They're from J.Crew


----------



## Peggy Bundy

beagly911 said:


> Todays offering
> 
> Shirt: Vince Camuto
> Skirt: Halogen
> Bag: Evergreen Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter
> CL's: Black Calf New Hai's




Cute outfit, but I really like your skirt especially.





4Elegance said:


> My OOTD.  Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877852




I always love your preppy style, such a cute outfit here.

And on a side note, your house looks really pretty and it's always so clean!


----------



## beagly911

Peggy Bundy said:


> Cute outfit, but I really like your skirt especially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always love your preppy style, such a cute outfit here.
> 
> And on a side note, your house looks really pretty and it's always so clean!


Thanks Peggy Bundy...when I saw it on Nordies I had to have it!!!


----------



## r15324

Officially welcoming spring!!

Gucci sweater and scarf
D&G trousers
Acne sandals
Louis Vuitton bag


----------



## miu miu1

Ellapretty said:


> H&M elbow-patch button down shirt & neon necklace, Garage jeans & belt, Old Navy wedges & LV Speedy 25:!



Love the way you styled the shirt! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee a couple of days ago
> 
> Zara top and bottom
> Gap jacket
> Moschino scarf
> Celine bag
> Cole haan shoes



Very cute outfit! Your Celine is TDF!



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today with a punch of color!
> 
> Blouse and clutch: J. Crew
> Pants: Target
> Shoes: Kate Spade



Love this. The shoes are so cute.



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!



Very causual and chic


----------



## 4Elegance

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Mee a couple of days ago
> 
> Zara top and bottom
> Gap jacket
> Moschino scarf
> Celine bag
> Cole haan shoes



Your Celine bag makes me smile every time you wear it.  Great color choice.


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!



What a sleek look.  I love it.


----------



## 4Elegance

Peggy Bundy said:
			
		

> Cute outfit, but I really like your skirt especially.
> 
> I always love your preppy style, such a cute outfit here.
> 
> And on a side note, your house looks really pretty and it's always so clean!



Thank you very much .  And the house is always clean because its only me...when the nephew or nieces are over it's a war zone lol.  Thanks again.


----------



## 4Elegance

r15324 said:
			
		

> Officially welcoming spring!!
> 
> Gucci sweater and scarf
> D&G trousers
> Acne sandals
> Louis Vuitton bag



That bag...its fab.


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is my OOTD.  Attending a high school football game after work and will wear my color block Zara pumps to the office.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## justpeachy4397

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here is my OOTD.  Attending a high school football game after work and will wear my color block Zara pumps to the office.  Have a great day everyone.



Gorgeous! Would love to see a pic of your outfit with the color lock pumps!


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Would love to see a pic of your outfit with the color lock pumps!



Thank you and sure I'll post pics this evening


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

schadenfreude said:


> You're bad.




that comment totally made me LOL


----------



## Ais

amacasa said:


> a little entertainment during a business trip..
> Absinthe show was hilarious!!!
> 
> Anna M. dress, lanvin flats,  Nightingale!



Love the dress


----------



## Ellapretty

4Elegance said:


> Great shirt.  Love the look





miu miu1 said:


> Love the way you styled the shirt!



Thanks ladies!



4Elegance said:


> Here is my OOTD.  Attending a high school football game after work and will wear my color block Zara pumps to the office.  Have a great day everyone.
> View attachment 1879430
> 
> View attachment 1879427



Lovely outfit - I have those Zara pumps too - but I haven't figured out what to wear them with yet LOL!



hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today with a punch of color!
> Blouse and clutch: J. Crew
> Pants: Target
> Shoes: Kate Spade



Great blouse - so pretty!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!



Love your style - I'm your newest blog follower


----------



## Ellapretty

There's definitely a chill in the air today - was out wearing my Old Navy trenchcoat, jeans and shoes (also ON sweater but it's hidden LOL!) and my Marc Jacobs quilted single bag.


----------



## jhs216

Ellapretty said:


> There's definitely a chill in the air today - was out wearing my Old Navy trenchcoat, jeans and shoes (also ON sweater but it's hidden LOL!) and my Marc Jacobs quilted single bag.



Very cute!


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Here is my OOTD.  Attending a high school football game after work and will wear my color block Zara pumps to the office.  Have a great day everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1879430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1879427



Great outfit again! The color pumps are one of my favorite zara shoes of this season. Please post pics


----------



## miu miu1

OOTD (I really have to start taking better pictures )
Jacket, Jeans & Shoes - Zara, Sweater - local Brand, Bag - Chanel


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> Love your style - I'm your newest blog follower



Oh my gosh, thanks so much!


----------



## loveceline30

chanelalexandermcqueenf21bcbgvincecamutomichaelkors


----------



## weibaobai

DVF dress, Alaia Shoes, Hermes Constance


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today with a punch of color!
> Blouse and clutch: J. Crew
> Pants: Target
> Shoes: Kate Spade


Lovely!  



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!


Love the classic pairings! 



weibaobai said:


> DVF dress, Alaia Shoes, Hermes Constance


Glad to see you back posting. You look great!


----------



## butterfly_baby

miu miu1 said:


> OOTD (I really have to start taking better pictures )
> Jacket, Jeans & Shoes - Zara, Sweater - local Brand, Bag - Chanel



you always look so nicely put together. really liking everything you wear 
is that a current zara jacket?


----------



## miu miu1

butterfly_baby said:


> you always look so nicely put together. really liking everything you wear
> is that a current zara jacket?



Thank you so much 
I got it around march this year.


----------



## miu miu1

lorraignediau said:


> chanelalexandermcqueenf21bcbgvincecamutomichaelkors



The jeans are fantastic! As are your scarf and chanel


----------



## loveceline30

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> The jeans are fantastic! As are your scarf and chanel



Thank you


----------



## erinrose

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!


 
Love your simple yet stylish outfit! How are you liking the pumps? I´ve been thinking about getting them myself


----------



## weibaobai

weN84 said:


> Glad to see you back posting. You look great!


 
Thanks weN84...it's good to be back!


----------



## chloe_chanel

miu miu1 said:


> OOTD (I really have to start taking better pictures )
> Jacket, Jeans & Shoes - Zara, Sweater - local Brand, Bag - Chanel



 love love love that Chanel!


----------



## PrincessBal

I cannot believe I have not posted in such a long time! You ladies all look great as usual


----------



## justpeachy4397

erinrose said:


> Love your simple yet stylish outfit! How are you liking the pumps? I´ve been thinking about getting them myself



I like them a lot! The toe boxes are pretty roomy, which is a nice change from most pumps which tend to squish my toes throughout the day.  The backs are a little stiff but seem like they'll soften up with wear. Hope that helps!


----------



## Eli84

lorraignediau said:


> chanelalexandermcqueenf21bcbgvincecamutomichaelkors



très chic


----------



## kiwishopper

With Rebecca Minkoff MAC in red and my new puffy sleeved dress! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## jhs216

New York and co blouse
Seven for all mankind jeans
Franco Sarto boots
Mk hamilton. 

I need to step it up to your level, girls.


----------



## loveceline30

Eli84 said:
			
		

> très chic



Awww thanks


----------



## 4Elegance

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> There's definitely a chill in the air today - was out wearing my Old Navy trenchcoat, jeans and shoes (also ON sweater but it's hidden LOL!) and my Marc Jacobs quilted single bag.



Oh that trench looks great in you.  Is it a recent purchase?


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Great outfit again! The color pumps are one of my favorite zara shoes of this season. Please post pics



Thank you.  May not be able to post until tomorrow as I am still at the football field


----------



## 4Elegance

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> chanelalexandermcqueenf21bcbgvincecamutomichaelkors



You look great


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> DVF dress, Alaia Shoes, Hermes Constance



Everything about this look is perfect


----------



## Jenny Lauren

icecreamom said:


> Love the skirt it has a great shape and is not too short! and thanks for the tip about the Jcrew sale! I'm so frustrated because I had a sprain on my left foot and can't really go anywhere, I don't know my size on the skirts as I know the pants and the shorts are all over the place (I have 2s,4s, and 6s) I so wish I could go to the mall and try it on before ordering!!



Oh no, sorry to hear about your foot!  I agree, I find I'm all over the place with sizing there.  Hopefully you can still find it later on!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the leopard!



Thanks so much!



MoneyHunny said:


> Thanks for the tip , checking website now so many beautiful that i simply can't afford right now



Any time!  I hope you were able to get it at a good price!  I definitely feel your pain. . .my Fall clothing budget is just about maxed out!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing double the peplum. . .Zara jacket, H&M top, H&M jeans, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 pumps.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit today!



I love this whole look, especially the shoes!



beagly911 said:


> Lovely look!!



Thank you beagly! You're so sweet! 



miu miu1 said:


> Love this. The shoes are so cute.



Thanks miu miu! These are my new favorite shoes!



Ellapretty said:


> Great blouse - so pretty!



Thank you Ellapretty! 



Ellapretty said:


> There's definitely a chill in the air today - was out wearing my Old Navy trenchcoat, jeans and shoes (also ON sweater but it's hidden LOL!) and my Marc Jacobs quilted single bag.



Amazing trench! Love the look! 



weibaobai said:


> DVF dress, Alaia Shoes, Hermes Constance



Gorgeous dress and photo! I love the color with your Hermes.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing double the peplum. . .Zara jacket, H&M top, H&M jeans, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 pumps.



I never thought of wearing double peplum, but it looks great on you. I think I have said this before, but I love these shoes! The colors are so pretty!


----------



## Ellapretty

jhs216 said:


> Very cute!





hellokatiegirl said:


> Amazing trench! Love the look!





4Elegance said:


> Oh that trench looks great in you.  Is it a recent purchase?



Thanks ladies! The trench was purchased in 2008 - Old Navy do a version of it every year - though not always with 3/4 length sleeves like mine (which might be a good thing - it looks cute but my arms get cold LOL! )


----------



## hellokatiegirl

My outfit for today:

Top: Ralph Lauren
Skirt: Anthropologie
Shoes: J. Crew


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind and apologize for not being able to post more - this is one of my favourite threads!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing double the peplum. . .Zara jacket, H&M top, H&M jeans, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 pumps.



i love this double peplum, jenny!



jhs216 said:


> New York and co blouse
> Seven for all mankind jeans
> Franco Sarto boots
> Mk hamilton.
> 
> I need to step it up to your level, girls.
> 
> View attachment 1880086



you don't need to step it up! this looks so amazing!



kiwishopper said:


> With Rebecca Minkoff MAC in red and my new puffy sleeved dress! More pictures are on my blog!



love the MAC!



miu miu1 said:


> OOTD (I really have to start taking better pictures )
> Jacket, Jeans & Shoes - Zara, Sweater - local Brand, Bag - Chanel



you look so stunning! your chanel is gorgeous!



lorraignediau said:


> chanelalexandermcqueenf21bcbgvincecamutomichaelkors



gorgeous!



weibaobai said:


> DVF dress, Alaia Shoes, Hermes Constance



beauty! your constance always makes my heart skip!



PrincessBal said:


> I cannot believe I have not posted in such a long time! You ladies all look great as usual



fun look!



r15324 said:


> Officially welcoming spring!!
> 
> Gucci sweater and scarf
> D&G trousers
> Acne sandals
> Louis Vuitton bag



love this! you look awesome.



4Elegance said:


> Here is my OOTD.  Attending a high school football game after work and will wear my color block Zara pumps to the office.  Have a great day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 1879430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1879427



very fun! i tried those on at zara but had to pass. they are so pretty!



Ellapretty said:


> There's definitely a chill in the air today - was out wearing my Old Navy trenchcoat, jeans and shoes (also ON sweater but it's hidden LOL!) and my Marc Jacobs quilted single bag.



i love everything about this outfit!


----------



## phiphi

starting to get cold here. brrrr.

j crew tops, joe fresh skirt and cambridge satchel company bag


----------



## jhs216

phiphi said:
			
		

> starting to get cold here. brrrr.
> 
> j crew tops, joe fresh skirt and cambridge satchel company bag



Thanks phi phi ! So sweet. 
I'm loving your whole look as well. Love the vibrant color of the jcrew tops.


----------



## kcf68

phiphi said:


> starting to get cold here. brrrr.
> 
> j crew tops, joe fresh skirt and cambridge satchel company bag



Pretty colors


----------



## jhs216

Here's mine for the day.

Express wrap top
BCBG cement ruffle skirt
Hue tights
Nine West mary janes
MK Hamilton

Please excuse the hot mess hair.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> starting to get cold here. brrrr.
> 
> j crew tops, joe fresh skirt and cambridge satchel company bag



Very cute outfit! Love the pink sweater


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.



I have seen the collar in stores and it looks great on you. Your style is impeccable


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.



Love the shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

missoni top, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks HelloKatiegirl!  I love you printed skirt!  Looks lovely on you!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Gorgeous dress and photo! I love the color with your Hermes.


 

Phiphi~  Your Houndstooth skirt is so strikingly bold.  I love how you paired it with a bright colored sweater!  Lovely!


phiphi said:


> i love everything about this outfit!


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks phiphi! I love your outfit too! Love the skirt




phiphi said:


> starting to get cold here. brrrr.
> 
> j crew tops, joe fresh skirt and cambridge satchel company bag


----------



## loveceline30

I love the outfit!  




weibaobai said:


> missoni top, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes


----------



## loveceline30

Another outfit!


----------



## loveceline30

Looking at this makes me wanna buy that collar necklace! Looks great on you! I love everything about your outfit! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.


----------



## Sparklybags

a couple more from Disneyland


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks lorraignediau~ Lovely CC Jumbo.  You wear it well.  Reminds me to take mine out for a spin as well! 


lorraignediau said:


> I love the outfit!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.



So precious! LOVE your hair like this, btw


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!


----------



## pavilion

I've been sick but I had to get dressed to pick my boyfriend up.

J.Crew blazer and sweater, Gap pants, Tory Burch flats, Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## pavilion

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!



Love your dress!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel purse
Zara pants
eBay top
Garcia sweater
Tory burch flats 
=)


----------



## cascherping

I LOVE red - gorgeous dress!


justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!



Great classic outfit!


pavilion said:


> I've been sick but I had to get dressed to pick my boyfriend up.
> 
> J.Crew blazer and sweater, Gap pants, Tory Burch flats, Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> View attachment 1881796



Love the combination!


Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)



Really great outfit combination!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.



I love the outfit - especially the jeans!


weibaobai said:


> missoni top, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes



Super cute!


lorraignediau said:


> Another outfit!





Sparklybags said:


> a couple more from Disneyland


----------



## Eva1991

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)


Love your top!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!


Cute dress!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.


Love the girly vibe of this outfit but what I love more is your haido! LOL



weibaobai said:


> missoni top, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes


Like the distressed jeans + chic Manolos combo!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> missoni top, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes



That top is beautiful! Love your outfit and how you toned down the colorful top distressed jeans


----------



## snibor

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!



U look fabulous!  Dress is awesome.


----------



## miu miu1

pavilion said:


> I've been sick but I had to get dressed to pick my boyfriend up.
> 
> J.Crew blazer and sweater, Gap pants, Tory Burch flats, Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> View attachment 1881796



Simple and classic outfit! Beautiful stam 



Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)



Wonderful outfit. The jacket is amazing!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)



you have such a pretty face


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.




I really like this sweater makes me want to go to H&M but i'm on a :ban:


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> My outfit for today:
> Top: Ralph Lauren
> Skirt: Anthropologie
> Shoes: J. Crew


Pretty skirt!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!


Love the red to contrast the black! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)


Very Coco Chanel! 



pavilion said:


> I've been sick but I had to get dressed to pick my boyfriend up.
> 
> J.Crew blazer and sweater, Gap pants, Tory Burch flats, Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> View attachment 1881796


Love the classic pairings and the blue blazer!


----------



## Meta

Yesterday...






Top: H&M 
Jacket: H&M 
Skirt: Jason Wu for Target
Boots: Banana Republic 
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Ring: Forever 21
Watch: Michael Kors 

Today...






Top: Naf Naf
Skirt: Vintage
Scarf: Thrifted 
Coat: Local boutique in Malaysia
Boots: Banana Republic 
Bag: Thrifted 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## jhs216

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)



You look so beautiful. Love that first photo. That's what we call a Facebook default!


----------



## weibaobai

ALC dress, Hermes scarf, YSL boots


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Ladies! 



cascherping said:


> I love the outfit - especially the jeans!


 


Eva1991 said:


> Like the distressed jeans + chic Manolos combo!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

pavilion said:


> I've been sick but I had to get dressed to pick my boyfriend up.
> 
> J.Crew blazer and sweater, Gap pants, Tory Burch flats, Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> View attachment 1881796


I love this look! So perfect for the office.



weN84 said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Jacket: H&M
> Skirt: Jason Wu for Target
> Boots: Banana Republic
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Ring: Forever 21
> Watch: Michael Kors
> 
> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Naf Naf
> Skirt: Vintage
> Scarf: Thrifted
> Coat: Local boutique in Malaysia
> Boots: Banana Republic
> Bag: Thrifted
> Watch: Michael Kors


These must be ads for a magazine. You look fab.



weibaobai said:


> ALC dress, Hermes scarf, YSL boots


Love this look.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hiiiiii ladies!  So I've been gone for the forums for a while now, and I can't believe all the lovely outfits I've missed! Everyone is looking so good! Since I've been gone for so long, I just so happen to have a stockpile of outfits just waiting to be shown off, though, and here's the first one!  Party outfit from a few weeks back! 

T-shirt is from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, YSL Belle du Jour clutch, H&M necklace, Balenciaga bracelets and YSL Arty ring.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog.


----------



## KathSummers

Love in an elevator 

Coat desigual
Purse michael kors
Boots aldo
Headphones skullcandy


----------



## Meta

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hiiiiii ladies!  So I've been gone for the forums for a while now, and I can't believe all the lovely outfits I've missed! Everyone is looking so good! Since I've been gone for so long, I just so happen to have a stockpile of outfits just waiting to be shown off, though, and here's the first one!  Party outfit from a few weeks back!
> 
> T-shirt is from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, YSL Belle du Jour clutch, H&M necklace, Balenciaga bracelets and YSL Arty ring.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog.


Love casual outfit with a edgy vibe!


----------



## miu miu1

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hiiiiii ladies!  So I've been gone for the forums for a while now, and I can't believe all the lovely outfits I've missed! Everyone is looking so good! Since I've been gone for so long, I just so happen to have a stockpile of outfits just waiting to be shown off, though, and here's the first one!  Party outfit from a few weeks back!
> 
> T-shirt is from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, YSL Belle du Jour clutch, H&M necklace, Balenciaga bracelets and YSL Arty ring.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog.


 
Very cool look, so street-chic


----------



## miu miu1

Very quick pic (of the the movies)
Jacket - Balenciaga, Top - Vero moda, Jeans - Zara, Shoes - Burberry (one of my favorite flats)


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much hunniesochic!


hunniesochic said:


> Love this look.


----------



## karolinemk

Here's my outfit  
*Vest* _Topshop_ *jeans* _Levi's_ *bag* _Cambridge Satchel_ *shirt* _Only_ *necklace* _H&M_


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling ultra girly in this H&M collar, sweater and skirt, Chanel bag and Kate Spade shoes.



This is SUCH a lovely outfit! You look really pretty and feminine.
And I'm going to go to H&M to find that necklace; this is the 2nd time a PurseForum outfit has pointed me in the direction of H&M.





justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!





You look really professional in a modern way. Nice outfit!






Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel purse
> Zara pants
> eBay top
> Garcia sweater
> Tory burch flats
> =)




Oh my gosh, so classy and nice!


----------



## KristyDarling

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit
> *Vest* _Topshop_ *jeans* _Levi's_ *bag* _Cambridge Satchel_ *shirt* _Only_ *necklace* _H&M_



Just pure awesomeness!


----------



## karolinemk

KristyDarling said:


> Just pure awesomeness!


 
Thank you! You're so sweet


----------



## miu miu1

karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit
> *Vest* _Topshop_ *jeans* _Levi's_ *bag* _Cambridge Satchel_ *shirt* _Only_ *necklace* _H&M_



Fantastic outfit! Love how the satchel and necklace compliment each other!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hiiiiii ladies!  So I've been gone for the forums for a while now, and I can't believe all the lovely outfits I've missed! Everyone is looking so good! Since I've been gone for so long, I just so happen to have a stockpile of outfits just waiting to be shown off, though, and here's the first one!  Party outfit from a few weeks back!
> 
> T-shirt is from Acne, vest from Rag & Bone, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, YSL Belle du Jour clutch, H&M necklace, Balenciaga bracelets and YSL Arty ring.  And as always, you'll find more pictures and details on my blog.


You're looking great ! Love this skirt


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Pollie-Jean said:


> You're looking great ! Love this skirt



Thaaaank you!  The skirt is my favorite too. I have it in three different colours/fabrics!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

miu miu1 said:


> Very cool look, so street-chic



Thank you! I felt very street-chic too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thaaaank you!  The skirt is my favorite too. I have it in three different colours/fabrics!


Wise decision !


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## jhs216

angelastoel said:
			
		

> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl



I love that top.


----------



## pavilion

Splendid top, Lands End Canvas leather jacket, J.Crew pants, Tods boots


----------



## cascherping

I wore this a few days ago - but planning on wearing it again tonight, so thought I'd still share I just need to figure out the best way to transition it into fall.


----------



## loveceline30

weibaobai said:


> ALC dress, Hermes scarf, YSL boots




So classy and FAB! Yay


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much lorraignediau, you're sweet!


lorraignediau said:


> So classy and FAB! Yay


----------



## Cullinan

No pics but I'm wearing:

Ashworth lambswool v neck navy jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink tailored shirt
Gieves and Hawked custom Japanese Kurabo denim jeans

Fitflops in black suede Gogh sandals as house slippers
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups to get the Sunday papers later...

Accessorised by blonde ponytail (my own!!)
Everyday watch and jewellery-2 rings, necklace, earrings, watch plus diamond set specs..

Perfect for a quiet Sunday at home!


----------



## Archipelago

Casual outfit for shopping and a daytime party.


----------



## bag in black

angelastoel said:


>


 
your Outfit is very very great !


----------



## Millicat

pavilion said:


> Splendid top, Lands End Canvas leather jacket, J.Crew pants, Tods boots
> 
> View attachment 1883372


 
Love this look


----------



## PrincessBal

One of the shots I took in Paris a couple of weeks ago! Have a great Sunday ladies!


----------



## usmcwifey

karolinemk said:
			
		

> Here's my outfit
> Vest Topshop jeans Levi's bag Cambridge Satchel shirt Only necklace H&M



Omg I love your necklace!!! Want want want....


----------



## miu miu1

PrincessBal said:


> One of the shots I took in Paris a couple of weeks ago! Have a great Sunday ladies!



Awesome pants! Really nice outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cascherping said:
			
		

> I wore this a few days ago - but planning on wearing it again tonight, so thought I'd still share I just need to figure out the best way to transition it into fall.



Lovely!


----------



## Meta

hunniesochic said:


> These must be ads for a magazine. You look fab.


  You're too kind!


----------



## twdavis

LOVE!!!!!! Is it one piece or is it layered? Looks fabulous!!!!!!


cascherping said:


> I wore this a few days ago - but planning on wearing it again tonight, so thought I'd still share I just need to figure out the best way to transition it into fall.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Summer-2012-BLOG-1058.jpg


----------



## twdavis

OMiGosh!!! Love everything about your dress!!!!!!!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's today's outfit. I got the dress on gilt the other day and love it!


----------



## justpeachy4397

twdavis said:
			
		

> OMiGosh!!! Love everything about your dress!!!!!!!!



Thanks so much! It was a good buy!


----------



## justpeachy4397

In my favorite sweater today (by Vince)!


----------



## Ellapretty

^ Love the sweater - looks so comfy!

I was freezing today - wore full fall gear - belted sweater (New Look from England), Garage jeggings and Old Navy boots. Necklace from JoeFresh.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

angelastoel said:


>



wow!!! you look amazing and so cool!!


----------



## cfca22

Ellapretty said:


> ^ Love the sweater - looks so comfy!
> 
> I was freezing today - wore full fall gear - belted sweater (New Look from England), Garage jeggings and Old Navy boots. Necklace from JoeFresh.



Love everything.  I wish it was winter here


----------



## hunniesochic

Ellapretty said:


> ^ Love the sweater - looks so comfy!
> 
> I was freezing today - wore full fall gear - belted sweater (New Look from England), Garage jeggings and Old Navy boots. Necklace from JoeFresh.


Love the boots!


----------



## annemerrick

angelastoel said:


>



I love your t shirt and tried to locate on asos. Are they still selling??  Do you mind giving some more info?  It is super cute!!


----------



## lovemysavior

My church outfit for today:  Jcrew tee, F21 trousers, Zara peep toe's and Miu Miu sunnies.


----------



## tokki_x

Sweater/skirt A&F
Sunglasses D&G
Flats Deisel
Messenger Prada


----------



## tokki_x

Tank A&F
Shorts Express
Tunic Juicy Couture
Tights UO
Parker Forever 21
Boots UGG
Sunglasses D&G
Messenger PRADA


----------



## Myrkur

Archipelago said:


> Casual outfit for shopping and a daytime party.



You look nice


----------



## Kissmark

tokki_x said:
			
		

> Sweater/skirt A&F
> Sunglasses D&G
> Flats Deisel
> Messenger Prada



Really cute!


----------



## Cullinan

Just went to the doctors so stayed casual:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool jumper
Sean O'Flynn bespoke powder blue cotton shirt
Serfontaine Emerald drainpipe dark indigo jeans with zips

Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
Crockett and Jones black monk shoes

Mix of old and newish, but all well worn and climbed into bed afterwards!!!


----------



## angelastoel

annemerrick said:


> I love your t shirt and tried to locate on asos. Are they still selling??  Do you mind giving some more info?  It is super cute!!



thanks dear! It's about 2 years old so I am afraid it isn't around anymore


----------



## weibaobai

Elizabeth and James jkt, See by Chloe knit dress, Fendi shoes


----------



## jhs216

weibaobai said:


> Elizabeth and James jkt, See by Chloe knit dress, Fendi shoes



You are so dang chic. I added your website to my bookmarks bar


----------



## kat99

Ellapretty said:


> ^ Love the sweater - looks so comfy!
> 
> I was freezing today - wore full fall gear - belted sweater (New Look from England), Garage jeggings and Old Navy boots. Necklace from JoeFresh.



Beautiful!


----------



## karolinemk

*Sweater* _Cubus_ *jeans & vest* _Topshop_ *boots* _Clarks_ *bag* _Alexander Wang_ *watch* _Michael Kors_ *necklace* _Forever 21_


----------



## weibaobai

Aww thanks jhs216.  You're so kind.  Thanks for checking out my site! 



jhs216 said:


> You are so dang chic. I added your website to my bookmarks bar


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Zara boots, 
Sass & Bide jeans, 
Missoni for Target Sweater


----------



## justpeachy4397

Kate spade cape & Chanel boots


----------



## .jourdyn.

justpeachy4397 said:


> Kate spade cape & Chanel boots



Very cute dress!



weibaobai said:


> Elizabeth and James jkt, See by Chloe knit dress, Fendi shoes



Love the boots and the cape!


----------



## cascherping

It's all one piece - it's seriously the easiest outfit to put together!



twdavis said:


> LOVE!!!!!! Is it one piece or is it layered? Looks fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

miu miu1 said:


> I have seen the collar in stores and it looks great on you. Your style is impeccable





chloe_chanel said:


> Love the shoes!





lorraignediau said:


> Looking at this makes me wanna buy that collar necklace! Looks great on you! I love everything about your outfit!





justpeachy4397 said:


> So precious! LOVE your hair like this, btw





cascherping said:


> Really great outfit combination!





Eva1991 said:


> Love the girly vibe of this outfit but what I love more is your haido! LOL





~Fabulousity~ said:


> I really like this sweater makes me want to go to H&M but i'm on a :ban:





Peggy Bundy said:


> This is SUCH a lovely outfit! You look really pretty and feminine.
> And I'm going to go to H&M to find that necklace; this is the 2nd time a PurseForum outfit has pointed me in the direction of H&M.



Thank you so much everyone for your super sweet comments!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> missoni top, Current/Elliott denim, Manolo shoes



Ahhh, you're wearing my favourite shoes ever!  I just love them paired with jeans!



Sparklybags said:


> a couple more from Disneyland



You and your Minnie outfit are just super adorable!



karolinemk said:


> Here's my outfit
> *Vest* _Topshop_ *jeans* _Levi's_ *bag* _Cambridge Satchel_ *shirt* _Only_ *necklace* _H&M_



I've been looking for a black faux fur vest exactly like yours.  It really looks fabulous on you!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Kate spade cape & Chanel boots



So in LOVE with your cape!  LOVE how you styled it!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a new Zara jacket.  I would NOT recommend buying this piece.  The quality is very poor, and unfortunately, I was so in love with the style that I didn't pay attention to the quality until it was too late.  I'm going to contact Zara to see if they will take it back.  I only wore it for a few hours, but it literally started to fall apart as I was wearing it.  Also wearing Topshop shoes.


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies sorry for the general shout out but you all looked great over the weekend.  
This weekend I celebrated my birthday and had an amazing time.  Here are some pics


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi ladies sorry for the general shout out but you all looked great over the weekend.
> This weekend I celebrated my birthday and had an amazing time.  Here are some pics



Looks like you had fun! Happy Birthday


----------



## Cullinan

Happy birthday!!

Looks like it was a good one!!

Today I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool jumper (I have 2 identical which mum bought me last year on sale)
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check tailored shirt
Serfontaine Emerald drainpipe dark indigo jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

To go out later:
Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket - getting old, will probably go at the end of the year as its too big as well...
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups - got a spare pair in reserve as they're so comfy for just local supermarket shopping.

Going out on Saturday for lunch and shopping so will dress up a bit smarter...


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jenny Lauren.  Btw, love your jumbo!  You look great with it!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Ahhh, you're wearing my favourite shoes ever! I just love them paired with jeans!


----------



## KathSummers

tokki_x said:
			
		

> Tank A&F
> Shorts Express
> Tunic Juicy Couture
> Tights UO
> Parker Forever 21
> Boots UGG
> Sunglasses D&G
> Messenger PRADA



I love this photo!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Looks like you had fun! Happy Birthday



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Happy birthday!!
> 
> Looks like it was a good one!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> Ashworth navy v neck lambswool jumper (I have 2 identical which mum bought me last year on sale)
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check tailored shirt
> Serfontaine Emerald drainpipe dark indigo jeans with ankle zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)
> 
> To go out later:
> Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket - getting old, will probably go at the end of the year as its too big as well...
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups - got a spare pair in reserve as they're so comfy for just local supermarket shopping.
> 
> Going out on Saturday for lunch and shopping so will dress up a bit smarter...



Thank you


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara jacket.  I would NOT recommend buying this piece.  The quality is very poor, and unfortunately, I was so in love with the style that I didn't pay attention to the quality until it was too late.  I'm going to contact Zara to see if they will take it back.  I only wore it for a few hours, but it literally started to fall apart as I was wearing it.  Also wearing Topshop shoes.



Awww, sorry to hear about your jacket. It looks fabulous otherwise and your heels are lovely!


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Hi ladies sorry for the general shout out but you all looked great over the weekend.
> This weekend I celebrated my birthday and had an amazing time.  Here are some pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886704



Happy Birthday artyhat:
You look fabulous!!! Nice booty shot


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi ladies sorry for the general shout out but you all looked great over the weekend.
> This weekend I celebrated my birthday and had an amazing time.  Here are some pics



Happy birthday! Love your outfit especially the pants!


----------



## pavilion

Brooks Brothers shirt, J.Crew skirt, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels


----------



## jhs216

pavilion said:
			
		

> Brooks Brothers shirt, J.Crew skirt, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels



So classic.


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday artyhat:
> You look fabulous!!! Nice booty shot



Lol thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Happy birthday! Love your outfit especially the pants!



Thank you pavilion.  Can you believe they are forever 21?  Got them for $14 not bad


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Brooks Brothers shirt, J.Crew skirt, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels



Love everything about this look


----------



## weibaobai

isabel marant a/w jacket, Jbrand jeans, Isabel marant pumps


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here's my outfit today. Nothing fancy, just a comfy J.Crew cardigan with some bangles


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meeeee

Top - Forever 21
Bottom - Urban Outfitters 
Tights - Forever 21
Shoes - Christian Louboutin
Bag - Louis Vuitton, Bergamo
Sunglasses - Ray Ban
Jewelry - Chopard, Cartier


----------



## MJDaisy

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit today. Nothing fancy, just a comfy J.Crew cardigan with some bangles



where are your shoes from? i love your casual look.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a new Zara jacket.  I would NOT recommend buying this piece.  The quality is very poor, and unfortunately, I was so in love with the style that I didn't pay attention to the quality until it was too late.  I'm going to contact Zara to see if they will take it back.  I only wore it for a few hours, but it literally started to fall apart as I was wearing it.  Also wearing Topshop shoes.



Sorry about the jacket!  Love those shoes


----------



## Cullinan

Casual day as I'm home all day - maybe my sister will drop by...

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool jumper
Sean O'Flynn light blue poplin shirt
Serfontaine Emerald drainpipe jeans with side ankle zips

Fitflops Black suede Gogh sandals (as house slippers)

With my usual jewellery collecting to accessorise the outfit.
My mum goes mad when I buy more jewellery so I'll  try to stick to Swarovski sales now and rest on clothes!!


----------



## Sparklybags

Everyone is looking so amazing lately! I'm loving all the fall outfits!

My last outfit of the summer


----------



## 4Elegance

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Everyone is looking so amazing lately! I'm loving all the fall outfits!
> 
> My last outfit of the summer



You look great


----------



## Milaythefive

let me know what you think. Hope you like it!


----------



## justpeachy4397

MJDaisy said:


> where are your shoes from? i love your casual look.



Thanks MJ! The shoes are from J.Crew


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Forgot to post this yesterday. . . wearing a faux fur vest from Nordstrom, Rachel Rachel Roy dress (as skirt), J.Crew blouse, Gucci bag and Manolo Blahnik heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

weibaobai said:


> Thanks Jenny Lauren.  Btw, love your jumbo!  You look great with it!





DC-Cutie said:


> Awww, sorry to hear about your jacket. It looks fabulous otherwise and your heels are lovely!





kcf68 said:


> Sorry about the jacket!  Love those shoes




Thank you so very much ladies!


----------



## Kissmark

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit today. Nothing fancy, just a comfy J.Crew cardigan with some bangles



Really cute outfit!


----------



## Meta

Top: H&M
Skirt: Old Navy
Shoes: Banana Republic
Scarf: Banana Republic
Bag: Thrifted
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this yesterday. . . wearing a faux fur vest from Nordstrom, Rachel Rachel Roy dress (as skirt), J.Crew blouse, Gucci bag and Manolo Blahnik heels.



Love your vest.  I just purchased one and can't wait to wear it


----------



## 4Elegance

weN84 said:
			
		

> Top: H&M
> Skirt: Old Navy
> Shoes: Banana Republic
> Scarf: Banana Republic
> Bag: Thrifted
> Watch: Michael Kors



Love the scarf you look great


----------



## silversage4

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this yesterday. . . wearing a faux fur vest from Nordstrom, Rachel Rachel Roy dress (as skirt), J.Crew blouse, Gucci bag and Manolo Blahnik heels.



I love this look, i have that dress and love it.  How did you get the shirt to look tucked in?


----------



## weibaobai

Sweater: Piazza Sempione/polka dot pant: Current/Elliott/shoes: Pedro Garcia


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi! Here's my outfit today!


----------



## Meta

4Elegance said:


> Love the scarf you look great


Thanks!  



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here's my outfit today!


Love the statement necklace!


----------



## Kissmark

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Thanks! They're Marc by Marc Jacobs



They look great on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my OOTD for today. The sweater, shoes and belt are all J. Crew. My skirt is from Old Navy. The piano clutch is from the Kate Spade outlet.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here's my outfit today!



Gorgeous pic! I really like your classic trench. 



weibaobai said:


> Sweater: Piazza Sempione/polka dot pant: Current/Elliott/shoes: Pedro Garcia


Love the pants!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday. . . wearing a faux fur vest from Nordstrom, Rachel Rachel Roy dress (as skirt), J.Crew blouse, Gucci bag and Manolo Blahnik heels.



I love this dress/skirt. The pattern is gorgeous!


----------



## tobilove

*My wildly colorful skirt!*


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my OOTD for today. The sweater, shoes and belt are all J. Crew. My skirt is from Old Navy. The piano clutch is from the Kate Spade outlet.


 The clutch is adorable!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks hellokatiegirl! Your piano clutch is precious! 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the pants!QUOTE]


----------



## Cullinan

tobilove said:


> *My wildly colorful skirt!*
> 
> View attachment 1889237



Wow - I wish I had the confidence to wear such colourful clothes!

The skirt looks lovely on you!!!

I'm wearing:

Ashworth lambswool navy v neck jumper
TMLewin pale blue and white tailored shirt
Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as slippers)

Unlikely I'll go out today but if I do I'll add:

Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Wish I could work out how to upload my pics - ill play around and try...
)


----------



## sara09

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here's my outfit today!



Great look, love the necklace!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my OOTD for today. The sweater, shoes and belt are all J. Crew. My skirt is from Old Navy. The piano clutch is from the Kate Spade outlet.



Great look love the skirt


----------



## tobilove

Cullinan said:


> Wow - I wish I had the confidence to wear such colourful clothes!
> 
> The skirt looks lovely on you!!!
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> Ashworth lambswool navy v neck jumper
> TMLewin pale blue and white tailored shirt
> Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as slippers)
> 
> Unlikely I'll go out today but if I do I'll add:
> 
> Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> Wish I could work out how to upload my pics - ill play around and try...
> )


Hi Cullinan!
Thank you! I'm old enough to wear what I want without worrying about what others might think....one good thing about being old! 
Please pm me if you need help with uploading your photos.


----------



## pavilion

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi! Here's my outfit today!



So pretty and that necklace is amazing!


----------



## pavilion

Lands End Canvas cashmere cardigan, J.Crew flannel shirt, J.Crew pants, Tods boots


----------



## hunniesochic

tobilove said:


> *My wildly colorful skirt!*
> 
> View attachment 1889237


Reminds me of summer. Bright colors are always in for me no matter the season. You look great.



pavilion said:


> Lands End Canvas cashmere cardigan, J.Crew flannel shirt, J.Crew pants, Tods boots
> 
> View attachment 1889702


Love the casual look and your boots


----------



## Jenny Lauren

4Elegance said:


> Love your vest.  I just purchased one and can't wait to wear it



Thanks so much!  Can't wait to see it on you!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this dress/skirt. The pattern is gorgeous!



Thank you so much!!



silversage4 said:


> I love this look, i have that dress and love it.  How did you get the shirt to look tucked in?



Aww, thanks!  It's easy...I just tied it in a knot at the bottom and tucked the knot underneath the blouse.  You really can't even tell!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Loving Fall colours right now...J.Crew denim jacket, BCBG dress, Balencaiga bag, Joan & David heels.


----------



## Cullinan

tobilove said:


> Hi Cullinan!
> Thank you! I'm old enough to wear what I want without worrying about what others might think....one good thing about being old!
> Please pm me if you need help with uploading your photos.




I'm not so young - I just suffer from a hormone illness that makes me look like a child/teenager so I can't dress my age without looking like I'm wearing my mums clothes!!

Regarding pics, my laptop died and I don't have a smartphone.

I have an iPod and and iPad but because I'm very ill don't work and I spend my money on clothes rather than technology.

Is there a free way of uploading the pics I can take onto my posts because copy and paste doesn't work!!!

Wish I could wear a skirt like yours!!!

Also I measure 28-21-27 so lots of my clothes have to be made to measure, although I always get good deals on unsaleable teeny jumpers, which I wear nearly all year as I'm always cold!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cullinan said:


> I'm not so young - I just suffer from a hormone illness that makes me look like a child/teenager so I can't dress my age without looking like I'm wearing my mums clothes!!
> 
> Regarding pics, my laptop died and I don't have a smartphone.
> 
> I have an iPod and and iPad but because I'm very ill don't work and I spend my money on clothes rather than technology.
> 
> Is there a free way of uploading the pics I can take onto my posts because copy and paste doesn't work!!!
> 
> Wish I could wear a skirt like yours!!!
> 
> Also I measure 28-21-27 so lots of my clothes have to be made to measure, although I always get good deals on unsaleable teeny jumpers, which I wear nearly all year as I'm always cold!



The easiest way to upload pics from your iPad is with the tpf app.


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew top, COH pants, CL shoes


----------



## Meta

Dress: G2000
Sash: Gap 
Shoes: Tangs Studio 
Scarf: Marc Jacobs 
Ring: Forever 21 
Bag: Thrifted 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## pavilion

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Love the casual look and your boots



Thank you! I got the boots this past winter on super sale from Saks. The downside is that they don't zip which y boyfriend doesn't like when I make him pull them off


----------



## miu miu1

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew top, COH pants, CL shoes



 the jeans!
Great outfit and you always take amazing pics.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks miu miu1~ you're sweet 


miu miu1 said:


> the jeans!
> Great outfit and you always take amazing pics.


----------



## tobilove

hunniesochic said:


> Reminds me of summer. Bright colors are always in for me no matter the season. You look great.


Thanks hunniesochic!


----------



## Cullinan

DC-Cutie said:


> The easiest way to upload pics from your iPad is with the tpf app.




Thanks - my mum is "Cybergran" and has every gadget going, so I'll ask her to help


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew top, COH pants, CL shoes



What gorgeous trousers - I had rose printed (and leopard) jeans when I was at college but can't find my size now, so as custom jeans are so expensive, tend to stick to dark colours.

Today I'm wearing:
Ashworth navy lambswool v neck golf jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

To go grocery shopping:
Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups 

Tomorrow I'll have to smarten up as I'm meeting my boyfriend for lunch in a swanky restaurant, then mum and I are going clothes shopping.- I'm hoping my new shirts for winter will be ready to pick up, plus a handkerchief made out of the remaining material to match one of them.
I've had an expensive week, putting deposits on next years jeans, and I've got 6 Italian shirts to put a deposit on next month, so hopefully I won't go impulse shopping...but who knows?
I'll update my shopping on Saturday night or Sunday morning.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weN84 said:


> The clutch is adorable!





weibaobai said:


> Thanks hellokatiegirl! Your piano clutch is precious!
> 
> 
> hellokatiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pants!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Elegance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great look love the skirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## hellokatiegirl

pavilion said:


> Lands End Canvas cashmere cardigan, J.Crew flannel shirt, J.Crew pants, Tods boots
> 
> View attachment 1889702



I love the flannel shirt. Nice outfit! I wish it was cool enough by me to break out the flannel, cashmere and boots! 



weibaobai said:


> Jcrew top, COH pants, CL shoes



I love your pants for today too! Especially paired with the stripes!



weN84 said:


> Dress: G2000
> Sash: Gap
> Shoes: Tangs Studio
> Scarf: Marc Jacobs
> Ring: Forever 21
> Bag: Thrifted
> Watch: Michael Kors



I love the color of this dress! Nothing beats a great shirtdress.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Contributing another outfit for today. The skirt is Anthropologie and the shirt is J. Crew.


----------



## beagly911

Today's offering...

Top: Ann Taylor
Skirt: C'est Atelier
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
Shoes: Black patent Peniche CL's


----------



## laneybaby

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Today's offering...
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> Shoes: Black patent Peniche CL's



Nice  where were you headed to?


----------



## beagly911

laneybaby said:


> Nice  where were you headed to?


 Just headed off to work!  Yea, only work!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Lovely outfits, everyone! I am so jealous of those who can wear fall clothing. :cry: It's still in the 80's here!


----------



## Liberty817

LoveMyMarc said:
			
		

> Lovely outfits, everyone! I am so jealous of those who can wear fall clothing. :cry: It's still in the 80's here!



That is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LoveMyMarc said:


> Lovely outfits, everyone! I am so jealous of those who can wear fall clothing. :cry: It's still in the 80's here!



And we are jealous of those that get a beautiful long warm summer


----------



## Sparklybags

Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving Fall colours right now...J.Crew denim jacket, BCBG dress, Balencaiga bag, Joan & David heels.




Love, love, love!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Philipp Plein silk scarf 
Schumacher City tee
Majestic Cashmere Cardigan
(+dark grey MoP Jeans and black Airstep boots)


----------



## laneybaby

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Just headed off to work!  Yea, only work!



Nice lol I'm taking notes


----------



## Flip88

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Today's offering...
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: C'est Atelier
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter Mini in Raspberry
> Shoes: Black patent Peniche CL's



Nice outfit


----------



## miu miu1

Me today

Jacket - Balenciaga, Blouse, Pants & Shoes - H&M


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the color of this dress! Nothing beats a great shirtdress.



Thanks!  Yes, a shirt dress is sucha classic that can be dress up or down. In any case, I love the fun/unique garments you have.


----------



## Meta

It's a Summer day in Fall today...







Top: ZARA 
Skirt: WH (from Malaysia)
Shoes: Banana Republic 
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Bracelet: H&M 
Ring: YSL


----------



## weibaobai

Vince sweater, All Saints Chinos, YSL shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.


----------



## jhs216

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.



Lovvveeeeee your skirt. Love.


----------



## Meta

weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, All Saints Chinos, YSL shoes


Nice shoes! You have quite the shoe collection! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.


Love the skirt!


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M Striped top, JoeFresh necklace, Garage Jeans, Old Navy flats & Balenciaga City bag.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.



Beautful! Loved how you mixed textures 



Ellapretty said:


> H&M Striped top, JoeFresh necklace, Garage Jeans, Old Navy flats & Balenciaga City bag.



Very classy! You can't go wrong with a striped top IMO


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.





I really may have to fly to Toronto and steal that skirt out of your closet while you're out! So gorgeous and such a cute outfit, I love everything.


----------



## jsc6




----------



## Cullinan

You're all in hot countries!!!
It's autumn in the UK already!!

Today I'm going out so I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf jumper
Sean O'Flynn bespoke powder blue poplin shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese 21oz Kurabo denim jeans

Levi's black puffa jacket with hood (because its cold and wet...)
Gaziano and Girling made to measure Oxford shoes with rubber soles - super comfortable!

Hope to find some between sale bargains already on my wish list...but it's very long...


----------



## malecka

weN84 said:


> It's a Summer day in Fall today...


I love that SC for LV bag! I want it!



weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, All Saints Chinos, YSL shoes


I went to your blog and I love it! You have great clothes sense, really inspiring.


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.


I couldn't imagine this color combination but they really work together.



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!


You look so elegant, great choice for this occasion.


----------



## Sparklybags

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!



You look adorable!!


----------



## Myrkur

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!



You look lovely


----------



## miu miu1

weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, All Saints Chinos, YSL shoes



Super-cute! Your YSL Shoes are TDF


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing brights and suede...Old Navy sweater, Parallel skirt (old), Boutique 9 heels, Chanel bag.


Love the skirt



Ellapretty said:


> Ella is really pretty
> H&M Striped top, JoeFresh necklace, Garage Jeans, Old Navy flats & Balenciaga City bag.


  Very pretty



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!


  Love your blouse and handbag as well as your shoes



weN84 said:


> It's a Summer day in Fall today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: ZARA
> Skirt: WH (from Malaysia)
> Shoes: Banana Republic
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Bracelet: H&M
> 
> Love this
> Ring: YSL


----------



## Myrkur

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!



http://www.cosstores.com/Store/Women/Dresses/Double_layer_dress/46881-595029.1#c-950873 Is this your dress?


----------



## Meta

Ellapretty said:


> H&M Striped top, JoeFresh necklace, Garage Jeans, Old Navy flats & Balenciaga City bag.


Love the classic pairings! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!


I like the statement necklace. Where's it from? 



malecka said:


> I love that SC for LV bag! I want it!


Get it!  I've been carrying it almost daily!


----------



## Meta

Here's today...






Top: H&M Men 
Pants: Vintage 
Bracelet: H&M 
Shoes: ZARA
Bag: Marc Jacobs 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## justpeachy4397

Myrkur said:
			
		

> http://www.cosstores.com/Store/Women/Dresses/Double_layer_dress/46881-595029.1#c-950873 Is this your dress?



Yes, it is! Except mine has long sleeves


----------



## justpeachy4397

weN84 said:
			
		

> Love the classic pairings!
> 
> I like the statement necklace. Where's it from?
> 
> Get it!  I've been carrying it almost daily!



Thanks! The necklace is from Amrita Singh. It's reversible (with a dif. color on the other side) so it's like having 2 necklaces in one


----------



## justpeachy4397

weN84 said:
			
		

> Here's today...
> 
> Top: H&M Men
> Pants: Vintage
> Bracelet: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: Marc Jacobs
> Watch: Michael Kors



So gorgeous! The clutch is


----------



## DearBuddha

Boyfriend cardigan: Old Navy (old). Jeans: Old Navy "Diva" skinnies. Striped T-shirt: H&M. Kitten heels: East 5th. Purse: Fendi. Watch: Michael Kors. Earrings: Forever21.


----------



## Meta

justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks! The necklace is from Amrita Singh. It's reversible (with a dif. color on the other side) so it's like having 2 necklaces in one
> 
> So gorgeous! The clutch is



Nice! Very cool bout the necklace & thanks for the compliment.


----------



## CaptHaddock

weN84 said:
			
		

> Here's today...
> 
> Top: H&M Men
> Pants: Vintage
> Bracelet: H&M
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: Marc Jacobs
> Watch: Michael Kors



Classy!!!


----------



## Meta

CaptHaddock said:


> Classy!!!


Thanks!


----------



## fashion16

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi! Here's my outfit today!



You have the most amazing style. Do you have a blog? If not, you totally should!!!


----------



## Cullinan

Just casual today so wearing:

Ashworth v neck lambswool navy golf jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline stripe shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

To go out to buy salad:

Levi's puffa jacket (unzipped hood as not due to rain today)
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

The knee are already starting to fade as I live in these jeans, but as they're so heavy I'm hoping to get a couple of years out of them as they were so expensive...


----------



## miu miu1

Brunch 
Jacket - Balenciaga, Top - Vero Moda, Jeans - Zara, Shoes - Prada


----------



## aliwaway

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!


amaziing


----------



## aliwaway

weibaobai said:


> isabel marant a/w jacket, Jbrand jeans, Isabel marant pumps


Nice look!! Jacket is absolutely love


----------



## DearBuddha

Faux leather jacket: Target. Jeans: Old Navy boot cuts. Tank top: Charlotte Russes (very old). White shirt: Banana Republic. Shoes: Kelsi Dagger. Necklaces and pearl studs: Wal-Mart. Bag: Coach. Bracelet: Pandora. Kitty: Hobbes.


----------



## kiwishopper

Levi's T, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Rebecca Minkoff Cupid bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Brunch
> Jacket - Balenciaga, Top - Vero Moda, Jeans - Zara, Shoes - Prada



Awesome jacket


----------



## cbrooke

kiwishopper said:


> Levi's T, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Rebecca Minkoff Cupid bag


Love your booties, are they very high heel?

eta: just saw the link on your blog thanks


----------



## kiwishopper

cbrooke said:


> Love your booties, are they very high heel?


 
Thanks! Nope, the heels are at most 2 inches but probably lower. They are fairly comfortable and go with almost everything


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meeee in soho on Sunday


----------



## jsc6




----------



## Tiare

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meeee in soho on Sunday



I like your hair that way, with the bangs back!


----------



## justpeachy4397

weN84 said:


> I like the statement necklace. Where's it from?



It's Amrita Singh


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1894957



Like your tee !


----------



## miu miu1

rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome jacket



Thank you


----------



## Jenny Lauren

jhs216 said:


> Lovvveeeeee your skirt. Love.





weN84 said:


> Love the skirt!





miu miu1 said:


> Beautful! Loved how you mixed textures





malecka said:


> I couldn't imagine this color combination but they really work together.





kcf68 said:


> Love the skirt



Thank you so much for your sweet comments!



Peggy Bundy said:


> I really may have to fly to Toronto and steal that skirt out of your closet while you're out! So gorgeous and such a cute outfit, I love everything.



Ha ha ha, anytime!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

WAY too many fabulous outfits lately!  Everyone is looking so lovely!!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Contributing another outfit for today. The skirt is Anthropologie and the shirt is J. Crew.



I am totally obsessed with this skirt!  I just love the mix of prints and the colours are so pretty!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's my outfit for tonight. I'm heading out for a rehearsal dinner  Happy friday!!



So chi!  Love the all black paired with that great statement necklace!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Meeee in soho on Sunday



I'm drooling over your cape!  So stylish!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling matchy-matchy in this Vero Moda jacket, Jacob dress, H&M belt and Nine West shoes.


----------



## Ellapretty

^Love the cobalt blue - I'm wearing Jacob today as well!

Jacob sweater, JoeFresh necklace, Garage jeans, Old Navy boots & Balenciaga City bag.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling matchy-matchy in this Vero Moda jacket, Jacob dress, H&M belt and Nine West shoes.



Nice


----------



## weibaobai

Vince sweater, F21 skirt, All Saints shoes


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling matchy-matchy in this Vero Moda jacket, Jacob dress, H&M belt and Nine West shoes.


Beautiful!  I like matchy-matchy some days!  You look great!



Ellapretty said:


> ^Love the cobalt blue - I'm wearing Jacob today as well!
> 
> Jacob sweater, JoeFresh necklace, Garage jeans, Old Navy boots & Balenciaga City bag.


I love you top!!  



weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, F21 skirt, All Saints shoes


 Lovely look!! As usual, I so need style advise from you!!


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

New Zara tee


----------



## xoxoCat

weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, F21 skirt, All Saints shoes



Great shoes - I want a pair of shooties badly.


----------



## Sparklybags

Fall is here


----------



## 4Elegance

CrystalCorrinnn said:
			
		

> New Zara tee



Love this tee on you


----------



## 4Elegance

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Fall is here



Great boots


----------



## juneping

isabel marant fishnet top | current/elliot jeans | tabitha simmons boots | IRO jacket


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Pairing camo & ruffles with this Zara jacket, BCBG dress, BP top, Balenciage bag and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Ellapretty said:


> ^Love the cobalt blue - I'm wearing Jacob today as well!





kcf68 said:


> Nice





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!  I like matchy-matchy some days!  You look great!



Thank you so very much!


----------



## pavilion

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> ^Love the cobalt blue - I'm wearing Jacob today as well!
> 
> Jacob sweater, JoeFresh necklace, Garage jeans, Old Navy boots & Balenciaga City bag.



Love your sweater!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew blazer and dress, Lanvin heels


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Ellapretty said:


> Jacob sweater, JoeFresh necklace, Garage jeans, Old Navy boots & Balenciaga City bag.



LOVE this outfit!  Perfect everyday chic look!



weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, F21 skirt, All Saints shoes



Stunning skirt!



CrystalCorrinnn said:


> View attachment 1896023
> 
> New Zara tee



Love that tee!  I have a similar one from last season but with 3/4 faux leather sleeves.



Sparklybags said:


> Fall is here



Awesome look for Fall!



juneping said:


> isabel marant fishnet top | current/elliot jeans | tabitha simmons boots | IRO jacket



So chic!  Love your jacket and boots!


----------



## weibaobai

Zara tee, Maggie ward silk pant, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Jenny Lauren~  I love all the cobalt blue you've been incorporating into your outfits!  Looks great! 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Stunning skirt!!


 
Thanks beagly911~ Anytime you need advise on anything, I'll be happy to help! 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely look!! As usual, I so need style advise from you


 
Thanks!  Get a pair of shooties!  Winter is coming and it's a great addition for any wardrobe! 


xoxoCat said:


> Great shoes - I want a pair of shooties badly.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparklybags said:


> Fall is here


So cute !



juneping said:


> isabel marant fishnet top | current/elliot jeans | tabitha simmons boots | IRO jacket



Love it !
Especially this  jacket
and your beautiful, natural smile !


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here's this weekend's outfit:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Loving the Sunshine


----------



## alexgh

yeap, fall is here: lot's of rainy days


----------



## Cullinan

alexgh said:


> yeap, fall is here: lot's of rainy days




Sadly it's true - my Levi's puffa with detachable hood is in circulation - Engkand seems to be winter nearly all year round and most of my clothes and shoes are aimed at this.

Today I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool gold sweater
Sean O'Flynn powder blue Swiss cotton shirt
Gieves and Hawkes Kurabo 21oz Dark Indigo heavy jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals as house slippers.

Only going by car as far as the chemist today, so I'll add:

Levi's black hooded puffa coat
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Hope you all have a nice day!!


----------



## Flip88

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Here's this weekend's outfit:



Lots of nice outfits posted. Justpeachy I love your outfit. I know this sounds 'corny' but you have a beautiful smile too.


----------



## Flip88

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Zara tee, Maggie ward silk pant, CL shoes



Your silk pants look amazing. I bet they feel fab!


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Here's this weekend's outfit:



Such elegant style.  Love your looks


----------



## 4Elegance

juneping said:
			
		

> isabel marant fishnet top | current/elliot jeans | tabitha simmons boots | IRO jacket



Looking great as usual


----------



## Myrkur

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's this weekend's outfit:



You look so cute, love this outfit!


----------



## Kissmark

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Here's this weekend's outfit:



Love the outfit, and your hair!


----------



## pavilion

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Loving the Sunshine



Love your jacket!


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch top, Lands End Canvas cardigan, J.Crew skirt, Tory Burch wedges


----------



## weibaobai

robert rodriguez top, Jcrew pant, alaia shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a Joe Fresh top, Club Monaco dress worn as skirt and J.Crew sandals.


----------



## miu miu1

Blazer and Jean - Zara, Shirt and Heels - H&M, Bag - Balenciaga,


----------



## DearBuddha

What I wore to work today. One of my students gave me a gold star and a little note that said, "cute dress, Mrs. A!"


----------



## justpeachy4397

Lace cardigan from Banana Republic


----------



## MadinaKelly

Outfit of the day!


----------



## cbrooke

justpeachy4397 said:


> Lace cardigan from Banana Republic


Love your bag!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

cbrooke said:


> Love your bag!!!



Thanks cbrooke!


----------



## beagly911

pavilion said:


> Tory Burch top, Lands End Canvas cardigan, J.Crew skirt, Tory Burch wedges
> 
> View attachment 1897726


 


weibaobai said:


> robert rodriguez top, Jcrew pant, alaia shoes


 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Joe Fresh top, Club Monaco dress worn as skirt and J.Crew sandals.


 


miu miu1 said:


> Blazer and Jean - Zara, Shirt and Heels - H&M, Bag - Balenciaga,


 


DearBuddha said:


> What I wore to work today. One of my students gave me a gold star and a little note that said, "cute dress, Mrs. A!"


 


justpeachy4397 said:


> Lace cardigan from Banana Republic


 


MadinaKelly said:


> Outfit of the day!


 WOW, everyone looks terrific!!


----------



## beagly911

My offering for the day - 

Sweater - Ann Taylor
Skirt - Moschino
Shoes - Terre Peck


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a Joe Fresh top, Club Monaco dress worn as skirt and J.Crew sandals.



You look great.  Love the shoes.


----------



## Cullinan

You all look great - and so summery!!

I'm wearing:
Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Kurabo denim jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

To go round the block - 

Levi's black puffa jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups


----------



## pavilion

Equipment blouse, Kate Spade skirt, LOFT belt, Prada heels


----------



## TC1

Scarf-Burberry
Belt-Hermes
Jeans-7 for all Mankind
Boots- Fiorentini & Baker


----------



## weibaobai

Joie dress, CL shoes


----------



## Meta

Here's mine:






Dress: H&M 
Belt: H&M 
Blazer: ZARA 
Shoes: Off 5th Saks 
Bag: Marc Jacobs 
Necklace: Adia Kibur 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## pinknyanko

me today. acne peggy navy silk blouse, shoes goldenbleu, topshop trousers.


----------



## Cullinan

I'll be shattered today, as I didn't sleep, and its cold and very wet herr in the English countryside - not your beautiful LA sunshine.

I'm wearing indoors:

Ashworth navy golf v neck lambswool jumper
TMLewin pale blue and white striped shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese denim jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals

To go out I'll add:

Levi's black puffa with hood (it gets very cold in Marks and Spencer's food hall!)
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups, unless its rsining when I'll wear boots!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my polka dot outfit for today! The blouse is H&M, pants are Target, belt J. Crew and the shoes are Kate Spade.


----------



## Meta

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my polka dot outfit for today! The blouse is H&M, pants are Target, belt J. Crew and the shoes are Kate Spade.


Those shoes!  So adorable!


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy sweater, shirt & boots. Garage jeans.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy sweater, shirt & boots. Garage jeans.



You look beautiful! Such a real, but pretty outfit!


----------



## justpeachy4397

B44 dress


----------



## kcf68

weN84 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Belt: H&M
> Blazer: ZARA
> Shoes: Off 5th Saks
> Bag: Marc Jacobs
> Necklace: Adia Kibur
> Watch: Michael Kors



Love


----------



## kcf68

justpeachy4397 said:


> B44 dress



Lovely


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch flats and J.Crew blouse, pants, and belt


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Joie dress, CL shoes



Wowsa looking good


----------



## Meta

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy sweater, shirt & boots. Garage jeans.


So cute! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> B44 dress


Such a pretty and flirty dress!  



kcf68 said:


> Love


Thank you!


----------



## Meta

Here's today:






Dress; ZARA
Shoes: Off 5th Saks
Bracelet: H&M 
Ring: Forever 21
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## weibaobai

Tracy Reece top, Current/Elliott denim, YSL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much! 



kcf68 said:


> Wowsa looking good


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Tracy Reece top, Current/Elliott denim, YSL shoes




Beautiful!!

It's winter here - it looks lovely where you are - and so do you!!

Just local shopping today so wearing:

Ashworth v neck navy lambswool golf sweater
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals

To go shopping-

Levi's black puffa parka jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

I'll have to smarten up on Thursday as I have a lunch date!!!!!
This just means clean everything, washed hair and lipstick, smart shoes etc.
We've been chatting on the phone for 2 1/2 years and my Dollybird days are over, so I hope he doesn't mind my casual look...
Very exciting as I've kept a low profile since a broken engagement 2 years ago...
My sister in law has just got engaged (wedding next June), but I have to remember this is just a 3 course lunch, and not start reading the engagement ring threads as he could be awful!!
Exciting though...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cullinan said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> It's winter here - it looks lovely where you are - and so do you!!
> 
> Just local shopping today so wearing:
> 
> Ashworth v neck navy lambswool golf sweater
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
> Gieves and Hawkes 21oz jeans
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
> 
> To go shopping-
> 
> Levi's black puffa parka jacket
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> I'll have to smarten up on Thursday as I have a lunch date!!!!!
> This just means clean everything, washed hair and lipstick, smart shoes etc.
> We've been chatting on the phone for 2 1/2 years and my Dollybird days are over, so I hope he doesn't mind my casual look...
> Very exciting as I've kept a low profile since a broken engagement 2 years ago...
> My sister in law has just got engaged (wedding next June), but I have to remember this is just a 3 course lunch, and not start reading the engagement ring threads as he could be awful!!
> Exciting though...



Have fun!  Enjoy


----------



## Daniellina

weibaobai said:


> Tracy Reece top, Current/Elliott denim, YSL shoes



Love this picture! the view, the shoes, the dog


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore this outfit yesterday. The top is Anna Sui for Anthropologie, the jeans and bag are both from J. Crew.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Tracy Reece top, Current/Elliott denim, YSL shoes



Love the top and the shoes! Great combination! 



weN84 said:


> Those shoes!  So adorable!



Thank you wen!



Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy sweater, shirt & boots. Garage jeans.



I have this sweater. It looks so cute on you! I love it with the gingham blouse.



pavilion said:


> Tory Burch flats and J.Crew blouse, pants, and belt
> 
> View attachment 1900327



Gorgeous J. Crew blouse. I am sad that I missed out on getting it. It looks great on you!


----------



## Jen123

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this outfit yesterday. The top is Anna Sui for Anthropologie, the jeans and bag are both from J. Crew.



Love the structure and color of your bag!


----------



## Cullinan

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Have fun!  Enjoy



Thanks so much..

I'm really nervous - so thin and pale - but I'm still ME so I just hope we get on as well as we do on the phone!

Thanks for you kind wishes and I'll post an update after the 3 course lunch we're going on!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Oh my gosh, crazy day today looking for our lost puppy. Was able to relax and snap some photos after we found her.


----------



## karolinemk

*Sweater* _Brandy Melville_ *jeans* _Just Female_ *vest* _H&M_ *shoes* _Converse_ *watch* _Michael Kors _  Yesterday's outfit!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Out Shopping in vintage


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Top, black tank, and leggings from TJ Maxx
Sandals: MIA 
Bag: vintage from eBay
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## Cullinan

Everybody is starting to look very autumnal!

Today I'm wearing-

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf sweater
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Serfontaine Dark Indigo drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals as house slippers

Later to walk round the village-

Levi's black puffa parka
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

I had a clear out yesterday and only have 38 pieces left and a very long shopping list, so not much variety and I live in the same pieces, so when they wear out I'll have seriously update my wardrobe -I just wish I didn't have such expensive taste!!My income is far lower than my anticipated expenditure so I don't know how I'll balance the books and buy my clothes - but I've managed up until now, and my wardrobe does look refreshed and more simple, although by the end of the year I should have more new pieces and I expect my basic staples will be worn out...so my wardrobe will be different again!

Looking forward to seeing everybody else preparing for winter,,,


----------



## WineLover

justpeachy4397 said:


> B44 dress


love, love love this outfit. You look fabulous!


----------



## Cullinan

WineLover said:


> love, love love this outfit. You look fabulous!



I agree - the red trousers are a great colour and you've accessorised really well.

My own outfits feel really drab in comparison..


----------



## juneping

isabel marant tee | thakoon shorts | tabitha simmons boots | club monaco vest


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you ladies! 



Cullinan said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> It's winter here - it looks lovely where you are - and so do you!!
> 
> Just local shopping today so wearing:
> 
> Ashworth v neck navy lambswool golf sweater
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
> Gieves and Hawkes 21oz jeans
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
> 
> To go shopping-
> 
> Levi's black puffa parka jacket
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> I'll have to smarten up on Thursday as I have a lunch date!!!!!
> This just means clean everything, washed hair and lipstick, smart shoes etc.
> We've been chatting on the phone for 2 1/2 years and my Dollybird days are over, so I hope he doesn't mind my casual look...
> Very exciting as I've kept a low profile since a broken engagement 2 years ago...
> My sister in law has just got engaged (wedding next June), but I have to remember this is just a 3 course lunch, and not start reading the engagement ring threads as he could be awful!!
> Exciting though...


 


Daniellina said:


> Love this picture! the view, the shoes, the dog


 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Love the top and the shoes! Great combination!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you wen!
> 
> 
> 
> I have this sweater. It looks so cute on you! I love it with the gingham blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous J. Crew blouse. I am sad that I missed out on getting it. It looks great on you!


----------



## pavilion

hellokatiegirl said:


> Gorgeous J. Crew blouse. I am sad that I missed out on getting it. It looks great on you!



Thank you!  I could not pass it up when it was on sale in stores.


----------



## Cullinan

Haven't changed much since yesterday so that my clothes will be smart for my date on Thursday..

Today I'm wearing;

Ashworth golf navy blue v neck lambswool golf jumper
TMLewin blue and white striped shirt
Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe zip detail jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals.

Very much doubt I'll go out but if I do, I'll add:

Levi's black puffa coat
Sketchers nubuck Shape Ups (These were my summer shoes for 2011 but they don't wear out very quickly - and for Christmas I'm getting another pair for when they do!!)


----------



## pavilion

Lilly Pulitzer sweater, DKNY pants, Prada pumps


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Haven't changed much since yesterday so that my clothes will be smart for my date on Thursday..
> 
> Today I'm wearing;
> 
> Ashworth golf navy blue v neck lambswool golf jumper
> TMLewin blue and white striped shirt
> Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe zip detail jeans
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals.
> 
> Very much doubt I'll go out but if I do, I'll add:
> 
> Levi's black puffa coat
> Sketchers nubuck Shape Ups (These were my summer shoes for 2011 but they don't wear out very quickly - and for Christmas I'm getting another pair for when they do!!)




I definitely didn't go out - I burnt up in a fever twice and had to change my shirt for:

Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt, which ill keep on a my pjj unless I burn up again.

My Ashworth jumpers have worn out finally, so I'll wear them until Wednesdsy, then pick a new one from my closet for my date..

My new shirts arrived as well so I should be respectable - ill wash my hair ion Wednesday (tomorrow I've got the hospital) and even my glasses have real diamonds so I can't look That bad - my jeans were custom made so a really good fit..but I'm so nervous..

I'll try not to change again today!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me out to dinner last night 
Zara boots
7 for all man kind jeans
Vintage blazer


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Me out to dinner last night
> Zara boots
> 7 for all man kind jeans
> Vintage blazer




One word - wow!!!

I hope I look 1% as good on my lunch date on athursday.

You look terrific - I hope you had a nice dinner too!


----------



## weibaobai

Top: jcrew, Pant: COH shoes: Celine


----------



## phiphi

hope everyone had a great weekend! i'm so behind and wished i could comment on everyone. you are all so stylish - i get inspiration here all the time!

in j crew top, tory burch cardi, stuart weitzman shoes, BR slacks and tory burch robinson bag


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Wearing dots again today! The skirt is Kate Spade, the sweater is J. Crew and the shoes are CL.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Top: jcrew, Pant: COH shoes: Celine


I have the same top! It looks great on you. 



phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend! i'm so behind and wished i could comment on everyone. you are all so stylish - i get inspiration here all the time!
> 
> in j crew top, tory burch cardi, stuart weitzman shoes, BR slacks and tory burch robinson bag



Love this outfit phiphi! I think pink and blue look great together! 



pavilion said:


> Lilly Pulitzer sweater, DKNY pants, Prada pumps
> 
> View attachment 1903741



What a gorgeous sweater. I really like it with the Prada pumps. Great color!


----------



## Cullinan

phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend! i'm so behind and wished i could comment on everyone. you are all so stylish - i get inspiration here all the time!
> 
> in j crew top, tory burch cardi, stuart weitzman shoes, BR slacks and tory burch robinson bag




This is gorgeous - so feminine and colourful...

I'm wearing:

John Smedley black crew neck merino wool jumper (finally threw away the 2 Ashworth navy v necks, which had gone into holes!!)
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Serfontaine drainpipe Dark indigo jeans with zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals- as slippers

To go to hospital-

Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes
Levi's black parks style puffa

Can't wait to bin worn out jumpers (2), have to decide which to wear next from my collection..must be warm as its very cold!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

From a rainy day


----------



## aliwaway

pavilion said:


> Lilly Pulitzer sweater, DKNY pants, Prada pumps
> 
> View attachment 1903741



Love this! Great colors


----------



## aliwaway

justpeachy4397 said:


> B44 dress


You look fabulous!


----------



## pavilion

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Wearing dots again today! The skirt is Kate Spade, the sweater is J. Crew and the shoes are CL.



Love your skirt!


----------



## pavilion

aliwaway said:
			
		

> Love this! Great colors






			
				hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous sweater. I really like it with the Prada pumps. Great color!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

WOW, I missed so many fantastic looks over this long Canadian weekend!  Everyone is looking gorgeous!!

Wearing my new favourite coat from H&M with an H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West shoes.


----------



## chloe_chanel

pavilion said:


> Lilly Pulitzer sweater, DKNY pants, Prada pumps
> 
> View attachment 1903741



Love this look!


----------



## weibaobai

zara jkt, vince tee, Jcrew skirt, CL shoes


----------



## Dentist22

phiphi said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend! i'm so behind and wished i could comment on everyone. you are all so stylish - i get inspiration here all the time!
> 
> in j crew top, tory burch cardi, stuart weitzman shoes, BR slacks and tory burch robinson bag



My first post here!  I've been lurking but I absolutely love this!  And is that a puppy in the background?


----------



## hunniesochic

Jenny Lauren said:


> WOW, I missed so many fantastic looks over this long Canadian weekend!  Everyone is looking gorgeous!!
> 
> Wearing my new favourite coat from H&M with an H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West shoes.


You look cute!



weibaobai said:


> zara jkt, vince tee, Jcrew skirt, CL shoes


Lovely outfit...make me miss Spring.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  I'll miss spring too, but can't wait to fully transition into fall! 


hunniesochic said:


> Lovely outfit...make me miss Spring.


----------



## ahpeste

U look lovely. May I ask where did u get the dress?


----------



## beagly911

WOW, having to work over the weekend and I miss soooo much!!  Absolutely lovely ladies!!

For work today - 

Sweater - Kohls deal
Pants - Ann Taylor
Bag - RM Raspberry Jet Setter Mini
Shoes - CL green suede New Simple


----------



## justpeachy4397

ahpeste said:


> U look lovely. May I ask where did u get the dress?



Thanks! The dress is by B44, and I got it at Bloomie's


----------



## justpeachy4397

Snippet of today!


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Snippet of today!


 OOhh love the lace!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

beagly911 said:


> OOhh love the lace!!!



Thanks beagly! This is one of my fav shirts... I've worn & washed it so much the hems are falling apart


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jenny Lauren said:


> WOW, I missed so many fantastic looks over this long Canadian weekend!  Everyone is looking gorgeous!!
> 
> Wearing my new favourite coat from H&M with an H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West shoes.



 LOVE THIS OUTFIT!


----------



## Daydrmer

This is actually from yesterday. I had a full length mirror available do I took advantage of it


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Embracing a quirky print today, glasses! The blouse is from Forever 21, the skirt is J. Crew and the shoes are CL.


----------



## cbrooke

justpeachy4397 said:


> Snippet of today!


Love your jewelry!!!


----------



## ahpeste

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Thanks! The dress is by B44, and I got it at Bloomie's



Couldnt find it  but thanks


----------



## pavilion

chloe_chanel said:
			
		

> Love this look!



Thank you!


----------



## pavilion

beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW, having to work over the weekend and I miss soooo much!!  Absolutely lovely ladies!!
> 
> For work today -
> 
> Sweater - Kohls deal
> Pants - Ann Taylor
> Bag - RM Raspberry Jet Setter Mini
> Shoes - CL green suede New Simple



Love those shoes! This gives me some inspiration for my green suede CL decolletes!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew velvet jacket/blazer, Banana Republic dress, J.Crew shoes and scarf


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hunniesochic said:


> You look cute!





justpeachy4397 said:


> LOVE THIS OUTFIT!



Thank you so much ladies!!

Here is a J.Crew blouse, H&M skirt, Coach bag and Nine West shoes.


----------



## phiphi

pavilion said:


> Lilly Pulitzer sweater, DKNY pants, Prada pumps
> 
> View attachment 1903741



gorgeous! the bow on the sweater is adorable!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Me out to dinner last night
> Zara boots
> 7 for all man kind jeans
> Vintage blazer



very fun! i really like the blazer!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing dots again today! The skirt is Kate Spade, the sweater is J. Crew and the shoes are CL.



 this!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I have the same top! It looks great on you.
> 
> Love this outfit phiphi! I think pink and blue look great together!
> 
> What a gorgeous sweater. I really like it with the Prada pumps. Great color!



thank you katie!



Cullinan said:


> This is gorgeous - so feminine and colourful...
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino wool jumper (finally threw away the 2 Ashworth navy v necks, which had gone into holes!!)
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
> Serfontaine drainpipe Dark indigo jeans with zips
> 
> Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals- as slippers
> 
> To go to hospital-
> 
> Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes
> Levi's black parks style puffa
> 
> Can't wait to bin worn out jumpers (2), have to decide which to wear next from my collection..must be warm as its very cold!!!



thank you! all of these outfits sound awesome! 



Sparklybags said:


> From a rainy day



cute! cute!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> WOW, I missed so many fantastic looks over this long Canadian weekend!  Everyone is looking gorgeous!!
> 
> Wearing my new favourite coat from H&M with an H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West shoes.



the coat is stunning, jenny!



weibaobai said:


> zara jkt, vince tee, Jcrew skirt, CL shoes



very fun look!



Dentist22 said:


> My first post here!  I've been lurking but I absolutely love this!  And is that a puppy in the background?



lol yes! that's one of our photobombing jack russell terriers.  



beagly911 said:


> WOW, having to work over the weekend and I miss soooo much!!  Absolutely lovely ladies!!
> 
> For work today -
> 
> Sweater - Kohls deal
> Pants - Ann Taylor
> Bag - RM Raspberry Jet Setter Mini
> Shoes - CL green suede New Simple



lovely, beagly!


----------



## phiphi

Daydrmer said:


> This is actually from yesterday. I had a full length mirror available do I took advantage of it



i love this - and the bag!! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Snippet of today!



stunning lace and the bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## Sparklybags

I'm so excited to be wearing lots of sweaters soon


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:


> gorgeous! the bow on the sweater is adorable!



Thanks phiphi!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Last day of summer 
outfit forever 21
Zara shoes
Celine bag


----------



## beagly911

Daydrmer said:


> This is actually from yesterday. I had a full length mirror available do I took advantage of it


So cute!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Embracing a quirky print today, glasses! The blouse is from Forever 21, the skirt is J. Crew and the shoes are CL.


Great combination hellokatiegirl!



pavilion said:


> J.Crew velvet jacket/blazer, Banana Republic dress, J.Crew shoes and scarf
> 
> View attachment 1905916


Great look!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!
> 
> Here is a J.Crew blouse, H&M skirt, Coach bag and Nine West shoes.


Oh I love this look!



Sparklybags said:


> I'm so excited to be wearing lots of sweaters soon


I'm excited for sweater season too! yea!! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> Last day of summer
> outfit forever 21
> Zara shoes
> Celine bag


 Nice look, really like the shoes!


----------



## beagly911

pavilion said:


> Love those shoes! This gives me some inspiration for my green suede CL decolletes!


 Yea, can't wait to see how you wear them!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Here's 2 OOTDs from this week:

1) Gap shirt, Joe Fresh necklace, Old Navy Cords & Boots, Coach Sabrina bag






2) H&M shirt & clutch, H&M shirt, Old Navy Boots, Pashmina scarf from Turkey


----------



## etk123

Ellapretty said:


> Here's 2 OOTDs from this week:
> 
> 1) Gap shirt, Joe Fresh necklace, Old Navy Cords & Boots, Coach Sabrina bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) H&M shirt & clutch, H&M shirt, Old Navy Boots, Pashmina scarf from Turkey



Ella are the Old Navy boots current? They're so cute and I love the color. Love both of these casual looks!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew cable sweater, J.Crew tank, burgundy Theory pants, Lanvin heels


----------



## Ellapretty

etk123 said:


> Ella are the Old Navy boots current? They're so cute and I love the color. Love both of these casual looks!



Thanks! They're from last year - they do have a similar tall boot out this year - the material is the same but I think it has an extra buckled ankle strap which mine doesn't...the boots looked a bit pleathery when I first bought them but they've worn in really well - I got them during a promo last year - both the tan and black versions for less than $60 combined! Definitely got my money's worth


----------



## Nathalya

pavilion said:


> J.Crew cable sweater, J.Crew tank, burgundy Theory pants, Lanvin heels
> 
> View attachment 1907166


 
Love this color combo!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi, everyone! Here's my outfit today. I got this Burberry Brit coat during bloomie's F&F sale. Such a good deal! Have a great night


----------



## taylor7373

pavilion said:
			
		

> J.Crew cable sweater, J.Crew tank, burgundy Theory pants, Lanvin heels



You always look so pretty, and I want those shoes so bad!


----------



## Cullinan

At last I'm not the only person in sweaters!!!(I've worn out my first 2 of the year already!!)

Today I'm wearing:
John Smedley black merino wool crew neck jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese denim jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals - as house slippers

To go out:

Levi's black puffa parka
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

My shopping list has grown now I've got a new man!!


----------



## yangyang

This has to be one of my favorite threads on TPF, love all these outfits!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing booties for the first time this season...Urban Outfitters dress, Nine West Booties, Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my polka dot outfit for today! The blouse is H&M, pants are Target, belt J. Crew and the shoes are Kate Spade.



Cutest shoes ever!  I've been on the fence about buying them, but I'm not sure why.  They are FABULOUS!  I think I definitely need to buy them!



justpeachy4397 said:


> B44 dress



Simply STUNNING!


----------



## pavilion

taylor7373 said:
			
		

> You always look so pretty, and I want those shoes so bad!



Thank you! I have the Lanvin heeled ballerinas in a few colors and they are so comfortable!




			
				Nathalya said:
			
		

> Love this color combo!



Thank you!  I am loving burgundy and caramel for fall!


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing booties for the first time this season...Urban Outfitters dress, Nine West Booties, Balenciaga bag.



Love this!


----------



## pavilion

Today's boring outfit (with the exception of the shoes)

Lands End Canvas cashmere tee, J.Crew navy pants, J.Crew belt, Tory Burch zebra print calf hair driving mocs


----------



## taylor7373

pavilion said:


> Thank you! I have the Lanvin heeled ballerinas in a few colors and they are so comfortable!
> 
> 
> I want some, but can't seem to find them in the US.


----------



## pavilion

taylor7373 said:
			
		

> I want some, but can't seem to find them in the US.



I got all of mine from Neiman Marcus online but I don't know if they carry them all the time.


----------



## kcf68

pavilion said:


> Today's boring outfit (with the exception of the shoes)
> 
> Lands End Canvas cashmere tee, J.Crew navy pants, J.Crew belt, Tory Burch zebra print calf hair driving mocs
> 
> View attachment 1908741
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908742



Love your shoes


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! My trust zara blazer


----------



## beagly911

pavilion said:


> Today's boring outfit (with the exception of the shoes)
> 
> Lands End Canvas cashmere tee, J.Crew navy pants, J.Crew belt, Tory Burch zebra print calf hair driving mocs
> 
> View attachment 1908741
> 
> Cute, love the shoes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908742


 


justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! My trust zara blazer


 Great casual Friday look!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me going out to joes crab shack =)
Abercrombie sweater
Guess jacket
Zara boots


----------



## TanyFashionista

It's been awhile awhile since I posted but now that I have all this free time, why not.














Central park west blazer
Bisou Bisou top
American Eagle Jeggings
Coconuts by Matisse wedge boots
H&M necklace.


----------



## taylor7373

pavilion said:
			
		

> I got all of mine from Neiman Marcus online but I don't know if they carry them all the time.



Thanks. I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Cutest shoes ever!  I've been on the fence about buying them, but I'm not sure why.  They are FABULOUS!  I think I definitely need to buy them!



Thank you Jenny! You need these shoes! They would look great with your style. 



beagly911 said:


> Great combination hellokatiegirl!





phiphi said:


> this!



Thank you phiphi and beagly!


----------



## kiwishopper

Black and bergundy with a punch of hot pink today!


----------



## miu miu1

pavilion said:


> Today's boring outfit (with the exception of the shoes)
> 
> Lands End Canvas cashmere tee, J.Crew navy pants, J.Crew belt, Tory Burch zebra print calf hair driving mocs
> 
> View attachment 1908741
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908742



Love your shoes!


----------



## Cullinan

I love the variety - we all look so different, as if we've found our own styles!!!

I'm wearing:

John Smedley black merino crew neck jumper
TMLewin blue and white striped shirt
Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (at home)

If I feel well enough to go out I'll add

Levi's black puffa parka
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

But ATM feel too ill to go out and it's raining all of the time anyway...


----------



## ciatta

You gals have a way of putting colors together that I wouldn't ever think of. I'm inspired and in awe.....


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> I love the variety - we all look so different, as if we've found our own styles!!!
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black merino crew neck jumper
> TMLewin blue and white striped shirt
> Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (at home)
> 
> If I feel well enough to go out I'll add
> 
> Levi's black puffa parka
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> But ATM feel too ill to go out and it's raining all of the time anyway...



Fell asleep and woke up drenched in a fever...
Now wearing:
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt instead..

My clothes and pjs take a thrashing - that's partly why they don't last as I have to keep washing them.Also don't rotate enough...


----------



## Samia

Haven't visited here in a while! 

Everyone looks wonderful, really inspiring to come in here.

What happened to *platinum_girly*?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Happy Sunday! Layering to keep warm today


----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone.  Here is me this morning wearing H&M top and Theory pants to church.


----------



## beagly911

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Sunday! Layering to keep warm today


 Oh so cute!  Great look for the day!


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Here is me this morning wearing H&M top and Theory pants to church.
> 
> View attachment 1911582


 Love the top!  One of the best dressed I'm sure!


----------



## lovemysavior

beagly911 said:


> Love the top! One of the best dressed I'm sure!


 
Thank you so much.  That was sweet of you


----------



## kiwishopper

Summer shorts with purple stocking and SWORD leather jacket today


----------



## Cullinan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Sunday! Layering to keep warm today




Wow - you look terrific..

I'm not dressed yet but will soon in:

John Smedley black crew neck jumper
Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt
Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips

Fitflops black suede sandals

If I go out later I'll add:

Levi's black puffa parka
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups


----------



## TanyFashionista

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Sunday! Layering to keep warm today



love your boots and sunglasses!!


----------



## TanyFashionista

My outfit from yesterday


----------



## TanyFashionista

kiwishopper said:


> Summer shorts with purple stocking and SWORD leather jacket today


I like how you mix different colors, and love your bag


----------



## TanyFashionista

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here is me this morning wearing H&M top and Theory pants to church.
> 
> View attachment 1911582



so elegant, and those pumps, to die for


----------



## lovemysavior

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Happy Sunday! Layering to keep warm today



This is super cute and I would totally wear this on a run-a-round day


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I went to a museum today, so I thought I would wear a work of art! The dress is Anthropologie, the shoes are CL and the bag is LV.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I went to a museum today, so I thought I would wear a work of art! The dress is Anthropologie, the shoes are CL and the bag is LV.



Indeed a lovely dress! Love how you carried a green Alma ....and the neutral pumps are the perfect shoes for the outfit


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Comfy in fur and uggz =)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> I went to a museum today, so I thought I would wear a work of art! The dress is Anthropologie, the shoes are CL and the bag is LV.



Sooo cute and I love when Lv made all of those yummi colors 
Super cute outfit


----------



## lovemysavior

TanyFashionista said:


> so elegant, and those pumps, to die for


 
Thank you so much


----------



## Flip88

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Comfy in fur and uggz =)



Wtmhat a comfy yet very stylish outfit. The sunnies complete the look well.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Comfy in fur and uggz =)



Everyone looks great but I love this outfit. So 'snug' ... love it.


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies sorry for not posting more the past two weeks and the general shot out. I've been traveling and really only had time to browse.  Everyone looks amazing.  Here is my outfit yesterday.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## starrynite_87

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi ladies sorry for not posting more the past two weeks and the general shot out. I've been traveling and really only had time to browse.  Everyone looks amazing.  Here is my outfit yesterday.  Thanks for letting me share



Love the outfit...especially the shirt...if you don't mind me asking where you got it


----------



## 4Elegance

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> Love the outfit...especially the shirt...if you don't mind me asking where you got it



Hi Starrynite. Thank you. This blouse is JCrew.  Its the Blythe blouse.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Wow - you look terrific..
> 
> I'm not dressed yet but will soon in:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck jumper
> Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt
> Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips
> 
> Fitflops black suede sandals
> 
> If I go out later I'll add:
> 
> Levi's black puffa parka
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups



By 2pm too ill to stay dressed so mum ordered pjs=
TMLewin blue and white shirt (getting worn so soft and comfy for bed)
The Little White Company age 11-12 pastel peach cotton pj bottoms

Throat all swollen so lots of rest and fluids ordered..
Will try to do better tomorrow

Today just rest and write shopping lists when awake...poor me...


----------



## chloe_chanel

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Sunday! Layering to keep warm today



Love this look! You just inspired me


----------



## phiphi

everyone looks so fantastic!! 

in asos and club monaco, stuart weitzman shoes. and our jack russell photobomber!


----------



## weibaobai

Vince sweater, C/E Denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks phi phi! 
Love your plaid and two toned mary janes! It's a modern, wearable twist on the school girl look! 




phiphi said:


> very fun look!QUOTE]


----------



## justpeachy4397

chloe_chanel said:


> Love this look! You just inspired me



What a compliment! Thank you!


----------



## loveceline30

Everyone looks great! I haven't post for awhile.
Here's mine: Lunch date w/ family
BCBG Jacket, f21 top & leggings, Stuart Weitzman boots


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> everyone looks so fantastic!!
> 
> in asos and club monaco, stuart weitzman shoes. and our jack russell photobomber!



Love this top Phiphi it fits you great


----------



## 4Elegance

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great! I haven't post for awhile.
> Here's mine: Lunch date w/ family
> BCBG Jacket, f21 top & leggings, Stuart Weitzman boots



Love your boots


----------



## eye4cc

lorraignediau said:


> Everyone looks great! I haven't post for awhile.
> Here's mine: Lunch date w/ family
> BCBG Jacket, f21 top & leggings, Stuart Weitzman boots



Love the whole ensemble. You look stunning, too!


----------



## TanyFashionista

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you so much



You are very welcome hun


----------



## TanyFashionista

lorraignediau said:


> Everyone looks great! I haven't post for awhile.
> Here's mine: Lunch date w/ family
> BCBG Jacket, f21 top & leggings, Stuart Weitzman boots



So chic, I love it all!


----------



## TanyFashionista

Happy Monday
Here is my outfit for today.









Wearing Banana Republic Top, Forever 21 vest and jeans and Qupid Booties.


----------



## Cullinan

TanyFashionista said:


> Happy Monday
> Here is my outfit for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Banana Republic Top, Forever 21 vest and jeans and Qupid Booties.



You look so pretty!!!

I'm trying to stay dressed today but still feel awful - so far dressed in:

John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as slippers)

If I'm well enough to go out today ill add:

Levi's black puffa parka
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

But still feel too ill so not very likely

Sadly doesn't stop me surfing when I wake up and pre-ordering for the next season...yesterday slept most of the day but still ordered a black biker jacket for next year!!

Feel dreadful


----------



## Younglove

4Elegance said:


> I've been pretty afraid of this jacket but took it out for the first time and love it.  Jacket Zara, JCrew necklace and shirt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851021


GorgeouS!!!


----------



## Younglove

Jenny Lauren said:


> WOW, I missed so many fantastic looks over this long Canadian weekend!  Everyone is looking gorgeous!!
> 
> Wearing my new favourite coat from H&M with an H&M dress, Balenciaga bag and Nine West shoes.


What a stunning outfit!


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> You look so pretty!!!
> 
> I'm trying to stay dressed today but still feel awful - so far dressed in:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
> Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as slippers)
> 
> If I'm well enough to go out today ill add:
> 
> Levi's black puffa parka
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> But still feel too ill so not very likely
> 
> Sadly doesn't stop me surfing when I wake up and pre-ordering for the next season...yesterday slept most of the day but still ordered a black biker jacket for next year!!
> 
> Feel dreadful




Fell asleep dressed and woke up with a fever so changed shirt to

Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline shirt
(Rest remains the same)

By the end of the afternoon I'll be back in pjs lol


----------



## TanyFashionista

Cullinan said:


> You look so pretty!!!
> 
> I'm trying to stay dressed today but still feel awful - so far dressed in:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
> Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as slippers)
> 
> If I'm well enough to go out today ill add:
> 
> Levi's black puffa parka
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> But still feel too ill so not very likely
> 
> Sadly doesn't stop me surfing when I wake up and pre-ordering for the next season...yesterday slept most of the day but still ordered a black biker jacket for next year!!
> 
> Feel dreadful



You are so sweet, I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## 4Elegance

Younglove said:
			
		

> GorgeouS!!!



Thank you Younglove


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is my OOTD yesterday.  I'm craving fall but its still 90 degrees daily.  Everyone have a terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Fell asleep dressed and woke up with a fever so changed shirt to
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline shirt
> (Rest remains the same)
> 
> By the end of the afternoon I'll be back in pjs lol



Burnt up again 

Now in
TMLewin Blue and white striped shirt

Either will wear old ones unironed as pjs or have 4 shirts to iron now!!!
Think I'll pj one and try to iron the other 3 as I'm currently rotating 5 shirts from my collection (I Love shirts and am ordering another 6 next month)


----------



## kellynt

please ignore my mirror, i ran out of windex to wipe off the hairspry 

ugg boot
macys sweater
f21 legging


----------



## rx4dsoul

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great! I haven't post for awhile.
> Here's mine: Lunch date w/ family
> BCBG Jacket, f21 top & leggings, Stuart Weitzman boots


----------



## Jenny Lauren

RW&Co dress, H&M necklace.


----------



## jlao

Today from my blog: 

Parka - Local designer in HK; T-shirt - Preview; Shorts - Alexander Wang; Purse - YSL; Ballerinas - Sergio Rossi; Watch - Swiss Legend; Bracelet - Street Vendor


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> RW&Co dress, H&M necklace.



Love the necklace


----------



## 4Elegance

jlao said:
			
		

> Today from my blog:
> 
> Parka - Local designer in HK; T-shirt - Preview; Shorts - Alexander Wang; Purse - YSL; Ballerinas - Sergio Rossi; Watch - Swiss Legend; Bracelet - Street Vendor



I love your shirt.  You look great.  I'm working on my legs so I can live in shorts next summer


----------



## weibaobai

vince sweater, f21 silk tank, 7famk denim, fendi shoes


----------



## loveceline30

eye4cc said:
			
		

> Love the whole ensemble. You look stunning, too!



Thanks


----------



## loveceline30

TanyFashionista said:
			
		

> So chic, I love it all!



Thanks you


----------



## TanyFashionista

jlao said:


> Today from my blog:
> 
> Parka - Local designer in HK; T-shirt - Preview; Shorts - Alexander Wang; Purse - YSL; Ballerinas - Sergio Rossi; Watch - Swiss Legend; Bracelet - Street Vendor


Great outfit!! so jealous you can still wear shorts


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> RW&Co dress, H&M necklace.



Such a cute dress and gorgeous necklace....my younger sister would poach your dress as she's crazy about purple - you look gorgeous.

I've been ordered 2 days total bed rest but I got dressed anyway, as I can always lie on the bed...

Today I'm wearing:

John Smedley black merino crew neck sweater
TMLewin white and pale blue stripe shirt
Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

No coat or shoes required as mum has grounded me to get better


----------



## melikey

Windy day in SF! 

Shirt-Abercombie, jacket-A.P.C., jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Tod's, bag-Givenchy


----------



## melikey

Yesterday's outfit 

T-shirt-SaturdaysSurfNYC, jacket-H&M, jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Converse, bag-Givenchy, bracelets-Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

melikey said:
			
		

> Windy day in SF!
> 
> Shirt-Abercombie, jacket-A.P.C., jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Tod's, bag-Givenchy



Perfect bay area outfit..love the bag


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me out for dinner

Ralph Lauren dress
Coach trench
Celine bag
Ugg boots


----------



## melikey

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Perfect bay area outfit..love the bag



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> RW&Co dress, H&M necklace.


 


jlao said:


> Today from my blog:
> 
> Parka - Local designer in HK; T-shirt - Preview; Shorts - Alexander Wang; Purse - YSL; Ballerinas - Sergio Rossi; Watch - Swiss Legend; Bracelet - Street Vendor


 


weibaobai said:


> vince sweater, f21 silk tank, 7famk denim, fendi shoes


 


melikey said:


> Windy day in SF!
> 
> Shirt-Abercombie, jacket-A.P.C., jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Tod's, bag-Givenchy


 


melikey said:


> Yesterday's outfit
> 
> T-shirt-SaturdaysSurfNYC, jacket-H&M, jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Converse, bag-Givenchy, bracelets-Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany


 


Sweetyqbk said:


> Me out for dinner
> 
> Ralph Lauren dress
> Coach trench
> Celine bag
> Ugg boots


Everyone looks so incredible!!


----------



## beagly911

My contribution...

Sweater: Ann Klein
Skirt: Ann Taylor
Shoes: CL New Hai


----------



## ochie

jlao said:


> Today from my blog:
> 
> Parka - Local designer in HK; T-shirt - Preview; Shorts - Alexander Wang; Purse - YSL; Ballerinas - Sergio Rossi; Watch - Swiss Legend; Bracelet - Street Vendor



I like you chanel t-shirt


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies.  Everyone looks great


----------



## 4Elegance

Today I restyled the dress I wore as a shirt in yesterday's post.  I'm loving red for the fall.  Have a great day.


----------



## snibor

Luv the outfit but I especially luv those shoes!


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Today I restyled the dress I wore as a shirt in yesterday's post.  I'm loving red for the fall.  Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 1914280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914277



Love it again! You are so pretty


----------



## miu miu1

Outfit from yesterday and today
1. Blazer & Shoes - Zara, Jeans & Scarf - H&M, Bag - Balenciaga
2. Blazer, Scarf, Jeans & Shoes - H&M, Pullover - Vero Moda, Bag - Balenciaga


----------



## loveceline30

AE Jacket & Leggings (old)
BCBG top
Nine west Booties


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Love it again! You are so pretty



Thanks miu miu that's so sweet of you


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Outfit from yesterday and today
> 1. Blazer & Shoes - Zara, Jeans & Scarf - H&M, Bag - Balenciaga
> 2. Blazer, Scarf, Jeans & Shoes - H&M, Pullover - Vero Moda, Bag - Balenciaga



Miu miu you make me long for cold weather...too bad I'm in Texas and its still 90 degrees.  Love the bal bag as well


----------



## 4Elegance

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> AE Jacket & Leggings (old)
> BCBG top
> Nine west Booties



Great jacket


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Miu miu you make me long for cold weather...too bad I'm in Texas and its still 90 degrees.  Love the bal bag as well



I hate cold weather! As long as I can still wear blazers, leather jackets and ballerina flats I 'm good. But when it's time for boots I get sad.
And :rain: is the worst!


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> I hate cold weather! As long as I can still wear blazers, leather jackets and ballerina flats I 'm good. But when it's time for boots I get sad.
> And :rain: is the worst!



Our winters are usually mild.  I can't imagine the layers necessary for snow.  My favorite seasons are fall and spring. I am ready for winter fashion


----------



## weibaobai

Top shop sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Givenchy shoes


----------



## Cullinan

miu miu1 said:


> I hate cold weather! As long as I can still wear blazers, leather jackets and ballerina flats I 'm good. But when it's time for boots I get sad.
> And :rain: is the worst!



I agree - as long as I can wear a cotton shirt, light sweater. Jeans and a leather jacket I'm ok.

But I Hate winter...


----------



## miu miu1

Cullinan said:


> I agree - as long as I can wear a cotton shirt, light sweater. Jeans and a leather jacket I'm ok.
> 
> But I Hate winter...



Glad I´m not alone. Too bad I live in a country where it gets freezing cold in winter...


----------



## juneping

IRO jacket | zara leather skirt | isabel marant shirt, blackson boots | chan luu scarf


----------



## melikey

SF is heating up! May need to ditch the jacket:-z

Jacket-Madewell, shirt-Abercrombie, jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Tod's, bag-Reed Krakoff


----------



## melikey

juneping said:
			
		

> IRO jacket | zara leather skirt | isabel marant shirt, blackson boots | chan luu scarf



Omg I LOVE your outfit


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Such a cute dress and gorgeous necklace....my younger sister would poach your dress as she's crazy about purple - you look gorgeous.
> 
> I've been ordered 2 days total bed rest but I got dressed anyway, as I can always lie on the bed...
> 
> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black merino crew neck sweater
> TMLewin white and pale blue stripe shirt
> Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with ankle zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)
> 
> No coat or shoes required as mum has grounded me to get better



Actually spent most of the day in pjs
Now I can't sleep so am wearing this again but I'll get changed in the morning..


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> Top shop sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Givenchy shoes


 Great outfit, I really like the shorts!


----------



## beagly911

juneping said:


> IRO jacket | zara leather skirt | isabel marant shirt, blackson boots | chan luu scarf


 Awesome look, the IRO jacket is fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

melikey said:


> SF is heating up! May need to ditch the jacket:-z
> 
> Jacket-Madewell, shirt-Abercrombie, jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Tod's, bag-Reed Krakoff


 Very sharp looking melikey!  Really liking you Tod's!


----------



## beagly911

Todays offering

Dress: DVF Kova faux wrap
Shoes: CL New Simple


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Todays offering
> 
> Dress: DVF Kova faux wrap
> Shoes: CL New Simple



Amazing DVF dress - shows your gorgeous figure to perfection - I'd give anything to look like that in such a lovely dress!!

I'm still grounded to get better by Mum for my date tomorrow (have to do my hair etc later) and today's her birthday - I've given hundreds of presents and 2 cards, she's such a great Mum, and Dad's taking her out to lunch and probably clothes shopping as her birthday present.

Anyway, today I'm wearing:

John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline stripe shirt
Sefontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals

Will spend the day planning what to wear for date tomorrow.


----------



## juneping

melikey said:


> Omg I LOVE your outfit





beagly911 said:


> Awesome look, the IRO jacket is fabulous!



thank you!!


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> thank you!!




You do look great - it's such a well put together outfit.

And the jacket an boots are great!!


----------



## melikey

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Very sharp looking melikey!  Really liking you Tod's!



Thank you! They're very comfy!


----------



## titania029

juneping said:


> [IRO jacket | zara leather skirt | isabel marant shirt, blackson boots | chan luu scarf



This is beautiful, I kept looking for the "like" button! :giggles:


----------



## Kissmark

juneping said:
			
		

> IRO jacket | zara leather skirt | isabel marant shirt, blackson boots | chan luu scarf



Love this look!


----------



## juneping

Cullinan said:


> You do look great - it's such a well put together outfit.
> 
> And the jacket an boots are great!!





titania029 said:


> This is beautiful, I kept looking for the "like" button! :giggles:





Kissmark said:


> Love this look!


thank you!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear


----------



## hunniesochic

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear



Love the simplicity yet edgy. I like the sequence skirt.


----------



## 4Elegance

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Love the simplicity yet edgy. I like the sequence skirt.



Thank you


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Top shop sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Givenchy shoes



love the pop of colour, here!



juneping said:


> IRO jacket | zara leather skirt | isabel marant shirt, blackson boots | chan luu scarf



so edgy and cool. love it!



melikey said:


> SF is heating up! May need to ditch the jacket:-z
> 
> Jacket-Madewell, shirt-Abercrombie, jeans-rag&bone, shoes-Tod's, bag-Reed Krakoff



SO fun! two thumbs up!



beagly911 said:


> Todays offering
> 
> Dress: DVF Kova faux wrap
> Shoes: CL New Simple



yay you're wearing the DVF!! great dress!



miu miu1 said:


> Outfit from yesterday and today
> 1. Blazer & Shoes - Zara, Jeans & Scarf - H&M, Bag - Balenciaga
> 2. Blazer, Scarf, Jeans & Shoes - H&M, Pullover - Vero Moda, Bag - Balenciaga



so cute - i love the blazer!



lorraignediau said:


> AE Jacket & Leggings (old)
> BCBG top
> Nine west Booties



great outfit!! the booties are great!



4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear
> 
> View attachment 1915670



simple and classy! love!


----------



## phiphi

yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!


----------



## miu miu1

phiphi said:


> yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!



Great outfit! The top is so cute


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915670



Classic with an edge 
Beautiful skirt.


----------



## quynh_1206

phiphi said:


> yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!


 
Love this!


----------



## quynh_1206

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915670


 So cute. I love sequin skirts!


----------



## weibaobai

Jigsaw shirt, Bebe leather skirt, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks beagly~  Leather shorts have been my favorite summer go to piece!



beagly911 said:


> Great outfit, I really like the shorts!


----------



## weibaobai

Love the polka dot top! CUTE



phiphi said:


> yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!



Phiphi another great look.  Always so classy...love it.


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Classic with an edge
> Beautiful skirt.



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> So cute. I love sequin skirts!



Thank you.  I love sequins as well especially during the day when it's unexpected


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!



Love that bag.  What brand is it?


----------



## Sparklybags

Wearing H&M Trend sweater, Miss Sixty Boots & Etsy Necklace


----------



## melikey

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!



I love your Phillip Lim Pashli!


----------



## am2022

congrats!!! lovely PL!




justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!


----------



## Kayapo97

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915670


Love the outfit you look great!


----------



## justpeachy4397

4Elegance said:


> Love that bag.  What brand is it?



Sorry! I meant to say that it's Phillip Lim and must have had a brain fart


----------



## 4Elegance

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Love the outfit you look great!



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Sorry! I meant to say that it's Phillip Lim and must have had a brain fart



Thanks that's what I thought it was.  It looks great on you


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit from last night. 

Skirt: Kate Spade
Blouse:Ralph Lauren
Shoes: CL


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sparklybags said:


> Wearing H&M Trend sweater, Miss Sixty Boots & Etsy Necklace



Love the boots! Nice outfit. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!



Great bag! I can see why you were lusting after it!



4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915670



This skirt is fabulous! Lovely outfit!



phiphi said:


> yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!



Cute top phiphi, I love the entire look!



weibaobai said:


> Jigsaw shirt, Bebe leather skirt, CL shoes



Awesome skirt! I love it with the t-shirt!


----------



## Cullinan

My date has been postponed until next Tuesday as New Man has just started a new job and can't get out of a meeting but I still don't feel well so I'm going shopping and for lunch on my own...)

Am wearing:

John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper (I have 3 of these for the winter!)
Charles Tyrwhitt blue hairline and white stripe shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese Kurabo jeans

Currently:Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals

To go out:
Gaziano and Girling made to measure full brogue Oxford shoes
Levi's black puffa parka coat

Bag:Osprey black mock croc large bag (to carry water and snacks etc)


----------



## beagly911

Cullinan said:


> Amazing DVF dress - shows your gorgeous figure to perfection - I'd give anything to look like that in such a lovely dress!!
> 
> I'm still grounded to get better by Mum for my date tomorrow (have to do my hair etc later) and today's her birthday - I've given hundreds of presents and 2 cards, she's such a great Mum, and Dad's taking her out to lunch and probably clothes shopping as her birthday present.
> 
> Anyway, today I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline stripe shirt
> Sefontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with ankle zips
> 
> Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals
> 
> Will spend the day planning what to wear for date tomorrow.


Thank you sweetie!!  Can't wait to see what you deside on for the date!!



phiphi said:


> love the pop of colour, here!
> 
> 
> 
> so edgy and cool. love it!
> 
> 
> 
> SO fun! two thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> yay you're wearing the DVF!! great dress!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute - i love the blazer!
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!! the booties are great!
> 
> 
> 
> simple and classy! love!


 Thanks phiphi, its finally cool enough to break out some of my DVF!!


----------



## beagly911

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I am running late this morning and didn't have time to take pics so I've decided to post my Saturday outfit. I'm obsessed with sequins for daytime wear
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915670


Oh so give me some ideas for a pair of CL's...thanks!!!



phiphi said:


> yesterday's OOTD but posted one day late!


Fabulous phiphi!!!



weibaobai said:


> Jigsaw shirt, Bebe leather skirt, CL shoes


Oh I wore my leather midi skirt today...unfortunately no pics!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!


The bag is stunning but the outfit is amazing!!



Sparklybags said:


> Wearing H&M Trend sweater, Miss Sixty Boots & Etsy Necklace


 Great look!!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last night.
> 
> Skirt: Kate Spade
> Blouse:Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: CL


 Oh I love the skirt!! Looking great!!


----------



## 4Elegance

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit from last night.
> 
> Skirt: Kate Spade
> Blouse:Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: CL



Great skirt and shoes.  And thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh so give me some ideas for a pair of CL's...thanks!!!
> 
> Beagly you want me to give you some suggestions for CLs?  Which pair are you looking to wear?


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Thank you sweetie!!  Can't wait to see what you deside on for the date!!
> 
> 
> Thanks phiphi, its finally cool enough to break out some of my DVF!!




No date - Guy had a meeting (new job) and I was still ill.

Went out anyway but just bought lunch - could hardly stay upright after a week in bed...no new clothes today..

Date rescheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!  Love your color block skirt and CL's!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Awesome skirt! I love it with the t-shirt!


 
Would love to see your pics next time! 


beagly911 said:


> Oh I wore my leather midi skirt today...unfortunately no pics!QUOTE]


----------



## Cullinan

Sparklybags said:


> Wearing H&M Trend sweater, Miss Sixty Boots & Etsy Necklace




You've definitely got the knack of dressing casually without being scruffy - you look lovely!

Wish my sweaters fitted as well!


----------



## phiphi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! I've been lusting after this bag for a while and finally got it!



gorgeous bag - congrats!! you carry it well!



4Elegance said:


> Phiphi another great look.  Always so classy...love it.



thank you - that means so much from such a stylish lady!



Sparklybags said:


> Wearing H&M Trend sweater, Miss Sixty Boots & Etsy Necklace



love those boots!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last night.
> 
> Skirt: Kate Spade
> Blouse:Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: CL



ooh i LOVE this skirt on you!



Cullinan said:


> My date has been postponed until next Tuesday as New Man has just started a new job and can't get out of a meeting but I still don't feel well so I'm going shopping and for lunch on my own...)
> 
> Am wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper (I have 3 of these for the winter!)
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue hairline and white stripe shirt
> Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese Kurabo jeans
> 
> Currently:Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
> 
> To go out:
> Gaziano and Girling made to measure full brogue Oxford shoes
> Levi's black puffa parka coat
> 
> Bag:Osprey black mock croc large bag (to carry water and snacks etc)



aawww i hope you had a good outing though! you sound super cute!! post pictures!!!



miu miu1 said:


> Great outfit! The top is so cute



thank you!



quynh_1206 said:


> Love this!



thanks quynh!



weibaobai said:


> Love the polka dot top! CUTE



thanks wei!! love that leather skirt - it is fierce!


----------



## phiphi

TGIF everyone!! j crew blazer, gap jeans, valentinos


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!! j crew blazer, gap jeans, valentinos



Phiphi love the shoes.  Are they comfy all


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Phiphi love the shoes.  Are they comfy all



i swear these shoes are super comfortable. i stood at an event for a good 5 hours and i was fine.


----------



## Sparklybags

Cullinan said:


> You've definitely got the knack of dressing casually without being scruffy - you look lovely!
> 
> Wish my sweaters fitted as well!



Aww thank you that's so sweet


----------



## Cullinan

phiphi said:


> gorgeous bag - congrats!! you carry it well!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you - that means so much from such a stylish lady!
> 
> 
> 
> love those boots!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh i LOVE this skirt on you!
> 
> 
> 
> aawww i hope you had a good outing though! you sound super cute!! post pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks quynh!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks wei!! love that leather skirt - it is fierce!



Thanks for the good wishes- unfortunately I didn't feel well at all and my lunch didn't agree with me so it was a washout.

Can't wait until Tuesday for a healthier date- will stay in bed until then..


----------



## justpeachy4397

Out and about this afternoon with my Burberry trench and Pashli (and walking my sister's dog)


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:
			
		

> TGIF everyone!! j crew blazer, gap jeans, valentinos



Love it all PhiPhi!


----------



## TanyFashionista

Wearing forever 21 sweater, zara skulls scarf and 7 for mankind leggings.
Happy friday everybody


----------



## melikey

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Out and about this afternoon with my Burberry trench and Pashli (and walking my sister's dog)



I love your outfit, the shoes are to die and your dog is adorbs!


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M Blazer, J.Crew necklace & Shirt, Garage Jeans, Old Navy flats & Balenciaga city bag.


----------



## Cullinan

TanyFashionista said:


> Wearing forever 21 sweater, zara skulls scarf and 7 for mankind leggings.
> Happy friday everybody




Wow - you look sexy today!!!

I'm feeling the cold after yesterday's excursion so over my underwear cotton camisole I'm wearing:

John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper (lucky I've got 3-by December/January I'll be wearing 2 at a time!!!)
TMLewin pale blue and white shirts - planning new shirts next month..
Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips - once I've got more heavy jeans these will become winter pj bottoms as they're too big and too lightweight..

Can't wait to see what everybody else wears today...


----------



## miu miu1

Blazer & Jeans - Zara, Top - Vero Moda, Shoes - H&M, Bag - Marc Jacobs


----------



## bry_dee

"Baby-sitting" my nephew for a day

Gray Play by Comme des Garçons shirt
Bench jeans 
White Yves Saint Laurent  'Y' patent sneakers 
Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM backpack


----------



## Cullinan

bry_dee said:


> "Baby-sitting" my nephew for a day
> 
> Gray Play by Comme des Garçons shirt
> Bench jeans
> White Yves Saint Laurent  'Y' patent sneakers
> Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM backpack



Great to see a guy on the Forum...

Look forward to seeing more of your daily outfits!


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Wow - you look sexy today!!!
> 
> I'm feeling the cold after yesterday's excursion so over my underwear cotton camisole I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper (lucky I've got 3-by December/January I'll be wearing 2 at a time!!!)
> TMLewin pale blue and white shirts - planning new shirts next month..
> Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips - once I've got more heavy jeans these will become winter pj bottoms as they're too big and too lightweight..
> 
> Can't wait to see what everybody else wears today...



England has turned to winter so switched underwear cotton camisole for:

John Smedley midnight Featherstone merino knit in XS - now I'm warm as toast!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

My outfit for running errand this morning.  Danier Leather Jacket, Esprit cardigan, and Warehouse One Jeans.  Did not wear shoes  because taking this picture in my bedroom.


----------



## Flip88

justpeachy4397 said:


> Out and about this afternoon with my Burberry trench and Pashli (and walking my sister's dog)



everyone looks FAB, I love this outfit.


----------



## TanyFashionista

Cullinan said:


> Wow - you look sexy today!!!
> 
> I'm feeling the cold after yesterday's excursion so over my underwear cotton camisole I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley black crew neck merino jumper (lucky I've got 3-by December/January I'll be wearing 2 at a time!!!)
> TMLewin pale blue and white shirts - planning new shirts next month..
> Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips - once I've got more heavy jeans these will become winter pj bottoms as they're too big and too lightweight..
> 
> Can't wait to see what everybody else wears today...


thank you sweety, I hope you got to wear something pretty today


----------



## TanyFashionista

Ellapretty said:


> H&M Blazer, J.Crew necklace & Shirt, Garage Jeans, Old Navy flats & Balenciaga city bag.



You look great! I love your Bal


----------



## TanyFashionista

Nat_CAN said:


> My outfit for running errand this morning.  Danier Leather Jacket, Esprit cardigan, and Warehouse One Jeans.  Did not wear shoes  because taking this picture in my bedroom.



What a beautiful jacket


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Guess jacket

Forever 21 top
Chanel bag
Tagari boots


----------



## Nat_CAN

TanyFashionista - Thanks   I really love this jacket.


----------



## marina230

I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.


----------



## marina230

Sorry, double post


----------



## Nat_CAN

marina230 said:


> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.


 
Beautiful dress and you look so elegant!


----------



## Cullinan

marina230 said:


> Sorry, double post




You don't mean you're stopping shopping surely???

Good luck....but I don't have the will power to join you yet...just starting by trying to spend less on clothes per month than my income...not easy...wish I had your will power.

For mum's birthday lunch I'm wearing:

John Smedley midnight v neck XS jumper (as underwear)
Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt
John Smedley black crew neck jumper (over shirt)
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
Gaziano and Girling made to measure black Oxford full brogue shoes

Sounds a lot but I feel the cold and have been ill in bed all last week so need to wrap up and warm jeans are still wet so I'll save them for my date on Tuesday..


----------



## marina230

Cullinan said:
			
		

> You don't mean you're stopping shopping surely???
> 
> Good luck....but I don't have the will power to join you yet...just starting by trying to spend less on clothes per month than my income...not easy...wish I had your will power.
> 
> For mum's birthday lunch I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley midnight v neck XS jumper (as underwear)
> Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt
> John Smedley black crew neck jumper (over shirt)
> Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips
> 
> Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
> Gaziano and Girling made to measure black Oxford full brogue shoes
> 
> Sounds a lot but I feel the cold and have been ill in bed all last week so need to wrap up and warm jeans are still wet so I'll save them for my date on Tuesday..



After I decided to slow down on purses I got 7 more Valentino bags, 2 McQueen bags, around 15 more pair of shoes and many more dresses. So, what I want or say is not a reality with me. Lol


----------



## Cullinan

marina230 said:


> After I decided to slow down on purses I got 7 more Valentino bags, 2 McQueen bags, around 15 more pair of shoes and many more dresses. So, what I want or say is not a reality with me. Lol



Thank goodness for that....you had me on the biggest guilt trip ever.

I'll continue to buy clothes every month now with a clear conscience now!(And another bag this month).

We shopaholics are all in this together lol!

Phew- I do feel much, much better and will go back to my shopping list to decide what to buy next...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

marina230 said:


> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.






dont be shy...u look amazing..great outfit =)


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> dont be shy...u look amazing..great outfit =)



And I'm sure you're not older than lots of us on the Forum either!


----------



## limom

marina230 said:


> After I decided to slow down on purses I got 7 more Valentino bags, 2 McQueen bags, around 15 more pair of shoes and many more dresses. So, what I want or say is not a reality with me. Lol



Thanks for providing styling ideas.
You look great


----------



## marina230

Nat_CAN said:


> Beautiful dress and you look so elegant!





Cullinan said:


> And I'm sure you're not older than lots of us on the Forum either!





limom said:


> Thanks for providing styling ideas.
> You look great



Thank you so much, girls!! You are so kind! From now on I will post more. Most of the time I post my pictures in Valentino forum only, but after feeling so welcome here I will post more. Thanks again.


----------



## loveceline30

Shopping Day! Yay
BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes


----------



## pavilion

The only outfit picture I have from this weekend...  A picture of an outfit I wore that I snapped before packing (hence the lack of accessories).

J.Crew blazer, Theory dress, Tory Burch scarf, J.Crew boots


----------



## Nat_CAN

pavilion said:


> The only outfit picture I have from this weekend... A picture of an outfit I wore that I snapped before packing (hence the lack of accessories).
> 
> J.Crew blazer, Theory dress, Tory Burch scarf, J.Crew boots


 
Beautiful boots!  You look so chic!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Carrying my BV today


----------



## lawchick

marina230 said:


> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.



That dress is stunning!


----------



## beagly911

Everyone looks amazing!!  Marina230, please keep posting!


----------



## chloe_chanel

marina230 said:
			
		

> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.



Great dress!


----------



## chloe_chanel

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> Shopping Day! Yay
> BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes



Not many people can pull off stripes but you look great


----------



## PrincessBal

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> Shopping Day! Yay
> BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes



Wow so chic


----------



## loveceline30

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Wow so chic






			
				chloe_chanel said:
			
		

> Not many people can pull off stripes but you look great




Thanks Ladies


----------



## Cullinan

lorraignediau said:


> Shopping Day! Yay
> BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes




Wow - hot dress - you look great!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

F21 top

Chanel bag

American apparel leggings 

Uggz 

=)


----------



## melikey

Sorry for the dusty mirror! LoveQuotes scarf, Madewell jacket, James Perse sweater, JBrand jeans, Tod's moccasins and Givenchy bag. I love early fall  Have a lovely Sunday everyone!


----------



## Cullinan

melikey said:


> Sorry for the dusty mirror! LoveQuotes scarf, Madewell jacket, James Perse sweater, JBrand jeans, Tod's moccasins and Givenchy bag. I love early fall  Have a lovely Sunday everyone!




Great outfit - that's my look - leather jacket and jeans.

You've accessorised really well too - have a lovely Sunday yourself!!


----------



## melikey

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Great outfit - that's my look - leather jacket and jeans.
> 
> You've accessorised really well too - have a lovely Sunday yourself!!



Thank you! I don't think I'll ever tire of leather jackets and letterman jackets.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Flip88 said:


> everyone looks FAB, I love this outfit.



Thanks flip!


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Carrying my BV today



You look lovely


----------



## Kissmark

marina230 said:
			
		

> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.



Oh you look so hot in that outfit!


----------



## Cullinan

melikey said:


> Thank you! I don't think I'll ever tire of leather jackets and letterman jackets.



Me neither!!!!

Today's outfit:

John Smedley midnight sweater sz XS (worn as underwear)
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
John Smedley black merino crew neck (over shirt)
Gieves and Hawkes Japanese Kurabo 21oz jeans

Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket+YSL pashmina
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes

Having an injection this morning so probably in bed for the rest of the day.
My Siamese cats celebrate their 11th birthday today!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

PrincessBal said:


> Have a great Sunday!


 
Nice outfit!


----------



## melikey

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Have a great Sunday!



So chic!


----------



## bry_dee

Cullinan said:


> Great to see a guy on the Forum...
> 
> Look forward to seeing more of your daily outfits!



Thank you so much! Glad to post here as well


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies I have actually been challenged to pick one piece and style it daily on my blog.  O chose this jacket.  Today is day one and I went for a casual monochromatic look with all grey.  So when you see me everyday this week in the same jacket you'll know why


----------



## limom

^^
great choice. I love metallics in the daytime.


----------



## 4Elegance

limom said:
			
		

> ^^
> great choice. I love metallics in the daytime.



Thank you. The jacket and top were both very affordable $29.95 and $4.95 respectively


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing Autumn colors with this H&M sweater, turtleneck and top.


----------



## pavilion

Nat_CAN said:
			
		

> Beautiful boots!  You look so chic!



Thank you!


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing Autumn colors with this H&M sweater, turtleneck and top.



Love the sweater.  I'm addicted to this shade of yellow for fall


----------



## Prada_Princess

marina230 said:
			
		

> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.



You look absolutely stunning. The pythons are tdf.


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I have actually been challenged to pick one piece and style it daily on my blog.  O chose this jacket.  Today is day one and I went for a casual monochromatic look with all grey.  So when you see me everyday this week in the same jacket you'll know why
> 
> View attachment 1920220



gorgeous piece. can't wait to see how you style it this week!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Autumn colors with this H&M sweater, turtleneck and top.



great colour combinations!



PrincessBal said:


> Have a great Sunday!



looking cute! hope you had a great sunday too!



Sweetyqbk said:


> F21 top
> 
> Chanel bag
> 
> American apparel leggings
> 
> Uggz
> 
> =)



love it!



melikey said:


> Sorry for the dusty mirror! LoveQuotes scarf, Madewell jacket, James Perse sweater, JBrand jeans, Tod's moccasins and Givenchy bag. I love early fall  Have a lovely Sunday everyone!



i love it! this is so cool!



Cullinan said:


> Me neither!!!!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> John Smedley midnight sweater sz XS (worn as underwear)
> Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
> John Smedley black merino crew neck (over shirt)
> Gieves and Hawkes Japanese Kurabo 21oz jeans
> 
> Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket+YSL pashmina
> Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes
> 
> Having an injection this morning so probably in bed for the rest of the day.
> My Siamese cats celebrate their 11th birthday today!!!



cute beyond words! i hope you are feeling better! 



marina230 said:


> I always look at all your creation girl, but because I am much older than most of you, I was kind of shy to post my pictures here. First time posting here. My new McQueen dress, McQueen clutch and Birman python shoes.



you should post more often!!! love this outfit!



lorraignediau said:


> Shopping Day! Yay
> BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes



yay for shopping days! 



pavilion said:


> The only outfit picture I have from this weekend...  A picture of an outfit I wore that I snapped before packing (hence the lack of accessories).
> 
> J.Crew blazer, Theory dress, Tory Burch scarf, J.Crew boots



you always look so put together - so chic and elegant!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Carrying my BV today



two thumbs up!


----------



## phiphi

tory burch dress, zara jacket, manolos


----------



## 4Elegance

phiphi said:
			
		

> tory burch dress, zara jacket, manolos



Oh these Manolos are fab.  You look great


----------



## kittenmasks

I love this leather jacket soooooo much. Butter soft leather. I wish they made it into a handbag.


----------



## melikey

kittenmasks said:
			
		

> I love this leather jacket soooooo much. Butter soft leather. I wish they made it into a handbag.



I love your outfit! Ooh and your bag with the red piping is very cool, whose it by?


----------



## weibaobai

Lanvin x Acne top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes


----------



## justpeachy4397

weibaobai said:


> Lanvin x Acne top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes



looove your booties


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Justpeachy...the bonus is that they're really comfy!



justpeachy4397 said:


> looove your booties


----------



## justpeachy4397

I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today


----------



## kittenmasks

melikey said:


> I love your outfit! Ooh and your bag with the red piping is very cool, whose it by?



Thanks! It's my first Celine! The one that began a dangerous addiction... it's double dyed - first red, and then black. I love it soooo much!!


----------



## Puangster

Hello to all handsome guys and gorgeous ladies here in TPF! I am new over here! U people looked really fantastic in your outfits. I shall post some when I am free. Have a great day ahead!


----------



## Puangster

lorraignediau said:


> Shopping Day! Yay
> BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes



You look great in that dress!


----------



## Puangster

kittenmasks said:


> I love this leather jacket soooooo much. Butter soft leather. I wish they made it into a handbag.



Nice! I like the leather jacket! Looks great with your bag.


----------



## Puangster

weibaobai said:


> Lanvin x Acne top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes



Nice top. Looks really nice!


----------



## Celinite

*Dior Coat worn with Givenchy Jeans*


----------



## hunniesochic

weibaobai said:


> Lanvin x Acne top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes


What a cute top!!!


----------



## 355F1

Chanel aviators
D&G Tee
Seven Jeans
Prada loafers

Gotta go into the office for a bit


----------



## Cullinan

355F1 said:


> Chanel aviators
> D&G Tee
> Seven Jeans
> Prada loafers
> 
> Gotta go into the office for a bit



Into the office in a soup T shirt!!!!!!?????

Obviously you don't work in the City of London where they still wear bowler hats haha.

Great bright, cheerful outfit - don't work too hard!!!


----------



## 355F1

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Into the office in a soup T shirt!!!!!!?????
> 
> Obviously you don't work in the City of London where they still wear bowler hats haha.
> 
> Great bright, cheerful outfit - don't work too hard!!!



Hah!

Funny!

I dress a little more appropriate when I see clients. Today there are no clients.


----------



## beagly911

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies I have actually been challenged to pick one piece and style it daily on my blog. O chose this jacket. Today is day one and I went for a casual monochromatic look with all grey. So when you see me everyday this week in the same jacket you'll know why
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1920220


You look terrifice 4Elegance, can't wait to see how you style the jacket this week!!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Autumn colors with this H&M sweater, turtleneck and top.


 Beautiful, I love the color combinations!



phiphi said:


> tory burch dress, zara jacket, manolos


Chic and edgy at the same time, great look phiphi!



kittenmasks said:


> I love this leather jacket soooooo much. Butter soft leather. I wish they made it into a handbag.


 Nice outfit!  I like the pattern in the skirt!



weibaobai said:


> Lanvin x Acne top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes


 I really like this, especially the top!



justpeachy4397 said:


> I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today


 You look fantastic justpeachy!!



Celinite said:


> *Dior Coat worn with Givenchy Jeans*


 Very smart looking!!  I really like the Dior coat!



355F1 said:


> Chanel aviators
> D&G Tee
> Seven Jeans
> Prada loafers
> 
> Gotta go into the office for a bit


Oh I wish I could wear great casual clothes to work, looking good 355F1!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, now that I've gotten caught up with everyone's fabulous Monday outfits here is my offering of the day...

Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl print
Shoes: CL Teal patent New Simples


----------



## 355F1

355F1 said:
			
		

> Chanel aviators
> D&G Tee
> Seven Jeans
> Prada loafers
> 
> Gotta go into the office for a bit



Better pic of my loafers.


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Ok, now that I've gotten caught up with everyone's fabulous Monday outfits here is my offering of the day...
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl print
> Shoes: CL Teal patent New Simples




Looks gorgeous - fits you perfectly...I'd die for a figure to wear such beautiful dresses...


----------



## justpeachy4397

beagly911 said:


> Ok, now that I've gotten caught up with everyone's fabulous Monday outfits here is my offering of the day...
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl print
> Shoes: CL Teal patent New Simples


You look gorgeous!!! So classic and chic!


----------



## Celinite

beagly911 said:


> Ok, now that I've gotten caught up with everyone's fabulous Monday outfits here is my offering of the day...
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl print
> Shoes: CL Teal patent New Simples



Wonderful Pumps


----------



## Celinite

Two more 

*Givenchy Jacket, Givenchy Jeans, Burberry Belt, Topman Shirt and Coach Messenger*






*Givenchy Shirt, Burberry Belt and G2000 Trousers (I Think)*


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks puangster 


Puangster said:


> Nice top. Looks really nice!


 
Thanks so much hunniesochic!


hunniesochic said:


> What a cute top!!!


 
Thanks beagly~  I love your CL's today!  So classic 


beagly911 said:


> I really like this, especially the top!


----------



## kittenmasks

justpeachy4397 said:


> I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today



Those shoes are too fantastic. LOVE them.


----------



## beagly911

Cullinan said:


> Looks gorgeous - fits you perfectly...I'd die for a figure to wear such beautiful dresses...


Thanks Cullianan...I'm willing to give you a few of my curves!!! :giggles: More for you, less for me!!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> You look gorgeous!!! So classic and chic!


Thank you justpeachy, really appreciate the encouragement!



Celinite said:


> Wonderful Pumps


Thanks Celinite, I love my shoes!! hehe



weibaobai said:


> Thanks puangster
> 
> 
> Thanks so much hunniesochic!
> 
> 
> Thanks beagly~ I love your CL's today! So classic


Thanks weibaobai, I thought a great classic would be great with the DVF!


----------



## Puangster

Celinite said:


> Two more
> 
> *Givenchy Jacket, Givenchy Jeans, Burberry Belt, Topman Shirt and Coach Messenger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Givenchy Shirt, Burberry Belt and G2000 Trousers (I Think)*



Nice combination dude!


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today



Your sweater is adorable


----------



## 4Elegance

Puangster said:
			
		

> Hello to all handsome guys and gorgeous ladies here in TPF! I am new over here! U people looked really fantastic in your outfits. I shall post some when I am free. Have a great day ahead!



Welcome can't wait to see your contribution


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> You look terrifice 4Elegance, can't wait to see how you style the jacket this week!!



Thank you. I actually think tomorrows post is my favorite


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, now that I've gotten caught up with everyone's fabulous Monday outfits here is my offering of the day...
> 
> Dress: DVF New Julian Swirl print
> Shoes: CL Teal patent New Simples



What a great dress and the pattern is lovely on you.  I won't even begin on how great those shoes are


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Thanks Cullianan...I'm willing to give you a few of my curves!!! :giggles: More for you, less for me!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you justpeachy, really appreciate the encouragement!
> 
> 
> Thanks Celinite, I love my shoes!! hehe
> 
> 
> Thanks weibaobai, I thought a great classic would be great with the DVF!



Curves welcome - I hate looking half starved when I eat all day!(and night when I can't sleep!)


----------



## 355F1

phiphi said:


> tory burch dress, zara jacket, manolos



Love the TB dress.


----------



## 4Elegance

My contribution today.  Same H&M jacket but a totally different look


----------



## DC-Cutie

I absolutely LOVE your necklace!!!!


justpeachy4397 said:


> I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today



Such a classic coat, looks great on you.


Celinite said:


> *Dior Coat worn with Givenchy Jeans*



Jenny - I am asking you with kindness, to please stop post cute pieces from H&M!!!  I swear when I go, I NEVER find stuff   You look great, as always.


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Autumn colors with this H&M sweater, turtleneck and top.



Phi - I'm sure it's getting cold where you are, but you're looking might HOT, HOT, HOT!  Miss you 


phiphi said:


> tory burch dress, zara jacket, manolos



Could your body be anymore perfect?  You look fantastic.  Hope you had a good shopping day 


lorraignediau said:


> Shopping Day! Yay
> BCBG Dress, Zara Shoes


----------



## Nathalya

4Elegance said:


> My contribution today. Same H&M jacket but a totally different look
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921469


 
Love your jacket and necklace.
I also like that painting behind you


----------



## pavilion

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today



Love your necklace!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew blouse, LK Bennett skirt, Lanvin heels


----------



## 4Elegance

Nathalya said:
			
		

> Love your jacket and necklace.
> I also like that painting behind you



Thank you love the picture is old and I was just thinking of replacing.  May stay up a little longer now lol


----------



## Cullinan

Very cold in England today wearing:

John Smedley midnight jumper (as underwear)
TMLewin blue and white stripe shirt
Glenmuir Dark Navy merino v neck jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (as house slippers)

Staying at home today so no coat or shoes today....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cullinan said:


> Very cold in England today wearing:
> 
> John Smedley midnight jumper (as underwear)
> TMLewin blue and white stripe shirt
> Glenmuir Dark Navy merino v neck jumper
> Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips
> 
> Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (as house slippers)
> 
> Staying at home today so no coat or shoes today....



Girl, we need to see pics!!!  Because  I have no idea what a midnight jumper is or a Glenmuir jumper is all about!!!  

We need visuals


----------



## phiphi

4Elegance said:


> Oh these Manolos are fab.  You look great



thank you so much!



kittenmasks said:


> I love this leather jacket soooooo much. Butter soft leather. I wish they made it into a handbag.



love the jacket!



weibaobai said:


> Lanvin x Acne top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes



j'adore!



justpeachy4397 said:


> I usually wear these manolos during more formal occasions, but they helped dress up my casual outfit today



very very lovely!



Celinite said:


> *Dior Coat worn with Givenchy Jeans*



this is a fantastic coat! 



355F1 said:


> Chanel aviators
> D&G Tee
> Seven Jeans
> Prada loafers
> 
> Gotta go into the office for a bit



great look!


----------



## phiphi

355F1 said:


> Love the TB dress.



thank you!



4Elegance said:


> My contribution today.  Same H&M jacket but a totally different look
> 
> View attachment 1921469



i like it paired with the red jeans!



DC-Cutie said:


> I absolutely LOVE your necklace!!!!
> 
> Such a classic coat, looks great on you.
> 
> Jenny - I am asking you with kindness, to please stop post cute pieces from H&M!!!  I swear when I go, I NEVER find stuff   You look great, as always.
> 
> Phi - I'm sure it's getting cold where you are, but you're looking might HOT, HOT, HOT!  Miss you
> 
> Could your body be anymore perfect?  You look fantastic.  Hope you had a good shopping day



aw thank you DC! miss you too!! 



pavilion said:


> J.Crew blouse, LK Bennett skirt, Lanvin heels
> 
> View attachment 1921590



this is fantastic - very very lovely!



Cullinan said:


> Very cold in England today wearing:
> 
> John Smedley midnight jumper (as underwear)
> TMLewin blue and white stripe shirt
> Glenmuir Dark Navy merino v neck jumper
> Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips
> 
> Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (as house slippers)
> 
> Staying at home today so no coat or shoes today....



i second DC's call for pictures!!!


----------



## Meta

4Elegance said:


> My contribution today.  Same H&M jacket but a totally different look


Lovely pairing with red! I like that jacket but am in between sizes, thanks to my wider shoulders.  I can only admire from afar!


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> J.Crew blouse, LK Bennett skirt, Lanvin heels



I love that blouse.  Great outfit


----------



## 4Elegance

weN84 said:
			
		

> Lovely pairing with red! I like that jacket but am in between sizes, thanks to my wider shoulders.  I can only admire from afar!



Thank you Wen84.  I normally have issues with jackets and went all the way up to a US size 8.  I'm normally a small or size 2.  I found they are cut wide in the shoulders so may be worth a try.  It's a great jacket and extremely affordable at $29.95


----------



## DC-Cutie

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blouse, LK Bennett skirt, Lanvin heels
> 
> View attachment 1921590



Yessss!!!!!


----------



## Meta

4Elegance said:


> Thank you Wen84.  I normally have issues with jackets and went all the way up to a US size 8.  I'm normally a small or size 2.  I found they are cut wide in the shoulders so may be worth a try.  It's a great jacket and extremely affordable at $29.95


The 6/36 fits comfortably on my shoulder but it's wide on the sides if I zip it up making it look very unflattering.  For the price, it's a great piece and the quality is decent but I'll just have to pass.


----------



## Cullinan

DC-Cutie said:


> Girl, we need to see pics!!!  Because  I have no idea what a midnight jumper is or a Glenmuir jumper is all about!!!
> 
> We need visuals



I'm sorry - I don't have a camera and also I'm very thin and ill and white 83 pounds)

You wouldn't love me any more if you saw me - I look like I'm fresh out a concentration camp despite the expensive clothes..

Btw midnight = dark navy blue!!!Glenmuir are golf jumpers..

Xxx

Cullinan


----------



## weibaobai

velvet top, Jcrew pant, YSL shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Girl, we need to see pics!!!  Because  I have  no idea what a midnight jumper is or a Glenmuir jumper is all about!!!
> 
> We need visuals









Cullinan said:


> I'm sorry - I don't have a camera and also I'm very thin and ill and white 83 pounds)
> 
> You wouldn't love me any more if you saw me - I look like I'm fresh out a concentration camp despite the expensive clothes..
> 
> Btw midnight = dark navy blue!!!Glenmuir are golf jumpers..
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Cullinan


----------



## melikey

I think I need to mix up my outfits :-/

A.P.C. Tweed blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy bag. 

I love fall!


----------



## Cullinan

melikey said:


> I think I need to mix up my outfits :-/
> 
> A.P.C. Tweed blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy bag.
> 
> I love fall!



That's lucky, because fall clothes suit you really well!

You've done a great job of combining an outfit- it works together perfectly!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

4Elegance said:


> Love the sweater.  I'm addicted to this shade of yellow for fall





phiphi said:


> great colour combinations!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful, I love the color combinations!




Thank you so very much for your sweet compliments!




DC-Cutie said:


> Jenny - I am asking you with kindness, to please stop post cute pieces from H&M!!!  I swear when I go, I NEVER find stuff   You look great, as always.



Ha ha ha ha, thank you so much DC Cutie!  You just made my day!


----------



## beagly911

4Elegance said:


> What a great dress and the pattern is lovely on you. I won't even begin on how great those shoes are


 Thanks 4Elegance!  I really like it!


----------



## beagly911

4Elegance said:


> My contribution today. Same H&M jacket but a totally different look
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921469


 Oh I love this look!!  The red is an awsome pop of color that changes the whole look of the jacket!


----------



## beagly911

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blouse, LK Bennett skirt, Lanvin heels
> 
> View attachment 1921590


 Lovely chic look pavilion!


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> velvet top, Jcrew pant, YSL shoes


 So stylish as usual!


----------



## beagly911

melikey said:


> I think I need to mix up my outfits :-/
> 
> A.P.C. Tweed blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy bag.
> 
> I love fall!


 Great look for a fall day!


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


 Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## melikey

Cullinan said:
			
		

> That's lucky, because fall clothes suit you really well!
> 
> You've done a great job of combining an outfit- it works together perfectly!



Thank you very much!


----------



## melikey

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great look for a fall day!



I love this season!


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:


> this is fantastic - very very lovely!





DC-Cutie said:


> Yessss!!!!!






beagly911 said:


> Lovely chic look pavilion!



Thank you all so much!


----------



## Puangster

weibaobai said:


> velvet top, Jcrew pant, YSL shoes



Wow! I like the prints of your top. Nice.


----------



## Puangster

melikey said:


> I think I need to mix up my outfits :-/
> 
> A.P.C. Tweed blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy bag.
> 
> I love fall!



Dude, u are looking great!


----------



## Puangster

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



Nicely styled. Anyway, nice heels.


----------



## Cullinan

Sorry no camera= no pics but I'm wearing:

John Smedley midnight blue sz XS sweater (as underwear)
Sean O'Flynn bespoke powder blue shirt with cutaway collar
Glenmuir dark navy merino v neck golf jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe indigo jeans with ankle Zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (as slippers)

Later, to go out for mums birthday tea, I'll add:

Diesel Black Gold black leather biker jacket
YSL pashmina
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes


----------



## melikey

Puangster said:
			
		

> Dude, u are looking great!



Thank you! What a nice thing to say!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a colorful contribution for today!

Top: Kate Spade
Skirt: J. crew
Shoes: J. crew


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a colorful contribution for today!
> 
> Top: Kate Spade
> Skirt: J. crew
> Shoes: J. crew


Lovely look hellokatiegirl!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Lovely look hellokatiegirl!



Thank you beagly!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a colorful contribution for today!
> 
> Top: Kate Spade
> Skirt: J. crew
> Shoes: J. crew



Beautiful outfit - obviously you're not in wintery England!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



I love this!


----------



## bag in black

melikey said:


> I think I need to mix up my outfits :-/
> 
> A.P.C. Tweed blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy bag.
> 
> I love fall!


 
it's a wonderful Fall Men Outfit , very stylish


----------



## bag in black

kittenmasks said:


> I love this leather jacket soooooo much. Butter soft leather. I wish they made it into a handbag.


 
your skirt is very very great , the outfit is very cool


----------



## melikey

bag in black said:
			
		

> it's a wonderful Fall Men Outfit , very stylish



Thank you


----------



## malecka

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


 
Love, love, love this outfit!


----------



## 4Elegance

weibaobai said:
			
		

> velvet top, Jcrew pant, YSL shoes



Love the look and the shoes


----------



## 4Elegance

melikey said:
			
		

> I think I need to mix up my outfits :-/
> 
> A.P.C. Tweed blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy bag.
> 
> I love fall!



Great look.  Fall is my favorite until after the holidays then ill be longing for spring lol


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



You look lovely as usual Jenny


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh I love this look!!  The red is an awsome pop of color that changes the whole look of the jacket!



Thank you Beagly


----------



## 4Elegance

Here is my contribution for today.  A dressier look with the same jacket.  Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,

Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## beagly911

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution for today. A dressier look with the same jacket. Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922679


I love the look and the shoes!!


----------



## LAdreamer

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution for today.  A dressier look with the same jacket.  Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922679



You look stunning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG leather jacket, Old Navy chambray top, Necessary Objects skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



Love!


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love the look and the shoes!!



Thanks Beagly.  I've been living in these and they were a great price


----------



## 4Elegance

LAdreamer said:
			
		

> You look stunning!



Thank you


----------



## loveceline30

Awwww Thanks 


Puangster said:


> You look great in that dress!


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks for the sweet comments!  And yes I had a fantastic shopping day! 

DC Cutie-----Could your body be anymore perfect?  You look fantastic.  Hope you had a good shopping day [/QUOTE]


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG Top, f21 leggings, Michael Kors Boots


----------



## miu miu1

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution for today.  A dressier look with the same jacket.  Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922679



Great outfit! Love the challenge with one jacket for one week


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a J.Crew coat, top and heels, and Vero Moda skirt.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful outfit!!





Puangster said:


> Nicely styled. Anyway, nice heels.





rx4dsoul said:


> I love this!





malecka said:


> Love, love, love this outfit!





4Elegance said:


> You look lovely as usual Jenny





DC-Cutie said:


> Love!



Aww, thank you so very much everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution for today.  A dressier look with the same jacket.  Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922679



LOVE this classic look, and LOVE how your necklace matches your shoes!  So adorable!


----------



## GearGirly

Jenny- you look perfect as always, I love your blog!

4Elegance, you look so chic and pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Joie blouse, Jbrand pant, Pierre Hardy shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

GearGirly said:


> Jenny- you look perfect as always, I love your blog!



GearGirly, thank you so very much!  That is so sweet of you to say!


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Joie blouse, Jbrand pant, Pierre Hardy shoes




I LOVE your jeans - if they came in size 21" I'd buy 4 pairs


----------



## Nadin22

lorraignediau said:


> BCBG Top, f21 leggings, Michael Kors Boots



Wow! Great outfit! Love the boots.


----------



## Nadin22

4Elegance said:


> Here is my contribution for today.  A dressier look with the same jacket.  Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922679



Amazing outfit!


----------



## Nadin22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew coat, top and heels, and Vero Moda skirt.



Very cute!


----------



## Nadin22

weibaobai said:


> Joie blouse, Jbrand pant, Pierre Hardy shoes



Very pretty!


----------



## 355F1

D&G Tee
John Varvatos pants
My favorite Fendi sandals!!!

Off to sushi now!!! 


(And PS....??? I live in Arizona now....so white after Labor Day has no place in my life anymore!!)  


Have a terrific day, all!!!!


----------



## Cullinan

355F1 said:


> D&G Tee
> John Varvatos pants
> My favorite Fendi sandals!!!
> 
> Off to sushi now!!!
> 
> 
> (And PS....??? I live in Arizona now....so white after Labor Day has no place in my life anymore!!)
> 
> 
> Have a terrific day, all!!!!



You seem to have a great collection of whacky T-shirts!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks you ladies for you're sweet comments!




Puangster said:


> Wow! I like the prints of your top. Nice.


 


4Elegance said:


> Love the look and the shoes


 


Cullinan said:


> I LOVE your jeans - if they came in size 21" I'd buy 4 pairs


 


Nadin22 said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## 4Elegance

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> BCBG Top, f21 leggings, Michael Kors Boots



Love the top


----------



## 4Elegance

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Great outfit! Love the challenge with one jacket for one week



Thank you.  It feels like this has been the longest week of my life lol...two more days and counting


----------



## 4Elegance

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> LOVE this classic look, and LOVE how your necklace matches your shoes!  So adorable!



Thank you Jenny.  I must say I know you are a fan of blue and you look great in it.  Love the skirt  in today's outfit


----------



## 4Elegance

GearGirly said:
			
		

> Jenny- you look perfect as always, I love your blog!
> 
> 4Elegance, you look so chic and pretty!



Thanks GearGirly


----------



## 4Elegance

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Amazing outfit!



Thank you Nadin


----------



## 4Elegance

355F1 said:
			
		

> D&G Tee
> John Varvatos pants
> My favorite Fendi sandals!!!
> 
> Off to sushi now!!!
> 
> (And PS....??? I live in Arizona now....so white after Labor Day has no place in my life anymore!!)
> 
> Have a terrific day, all!!!!



Love it.  I know what you mean about white after Labor Day...I'm in Texas and its still I'm the 80s here.  You are rocking the white


----------



## melikey

Casual Wednesday.

H&M quilted bomber, Saturdays Surf NYC t-shirt, Love Quotes scarf, JBrand jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora, Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany bracelets. 

The lining of my jacket is orange in subtle support of the SF Giants, game 1 of the World Series today! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

melikey said:


> Casual Wednesday.
> 
> H&M quilted bomber, Saturdays Surf NYC t-shirt, Love Quotes scarf, JBrand jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora, Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany bracelets.
> 
> The lining of my jacket is orange in subtle support of the SF Giants, game 1 of the World Series today! Have a great day everyone!



Nice!  ( Go Giant's)


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Thanks you ladies for you're sweet comments!




If only I was a Hollywood millionaire I'd commission 4 pairs in size 21" now!!!
They're gorgeous!


----------



## Sparklybags

Primark Jacket, Zara Tee, French Connection bag


----------



## melikey

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Nice!  ( Go Giant's)



Thank you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Cullinan said:


> Beautiful outfit - obviously you're not in wintery England!!!



Thank you and yes, I'm in California where it is still quite warm! I actually wish it was more wintery!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you and yes, I'm in California where it is still quite warm! I actually wish it was more wintery!




No you don't...

Who wants to spend all year in sweaters (especially with 2 Siamese cats and their fur!), and yesterday I had to buy a shearling coat to wear when it gets really cold.

I'd much rather just be in shirts and jeans and a leather jacket.

I guess it's annoying when the shops are full of winter clothes, but I hate being layered up most of the year.

Mind you, some of my favourite clothes are from European designers (the coat was Edina Ronay, a big favourite of Princess Diana).


----------



## Cullinan

melikey said:


> Casual Wednesday.
> 
> H&M quilted bomber, Saturdays Surf NYC t-shirt, Love Quotes scarf, JBrand jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora, Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany bracelets.
> 
> The lining of my jacket is orange in subtle support of the SF Giants, game 1 of the World Series today! Have a great day everyone!




Hey, you look super cool and autumny!
Very well co-ordinated!!

I'm wearing:

John Smedley sz XS midnight blue sweater (as underwear)
TMLewin pale blue and white shirt(starting to wear a bit)
Glenmuir v neck Dark Navy merino v neck sweater
Serfontaine drainpipe indigo jeans with ankle Zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

Didn't sleep so probably too tired to go anywhere other than the pharmacy by car to get my next huge prescription and will add:

Levi's black parka puffa (now my autumn coat)
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Have a great Thursday everybody..


----------



## melikey

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Hey, you look super cool and autumny!
> Very well co-ordinated!!
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> John Smedley sz XS midnight blue sweater (as underwear)
> TMLewin pale blue and white shirt(starting to wear a bit)
> Glenmuir v neck Dark Navy merino v neck sweater
> Serfontaine drainpipe indigo jeans with ankle Zips
> 
> Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)
> 
> Didn't sleep so probably too tired to go anywhere other than the pharmacy by car to get my next huge prescription and will add:
> 
> Levi's black parka puffa (now my autumn coat)
> Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups
> 
> Have a great Thursday everybody..



Thank you for the kind words! Wish you can post pictures of your outfits!


----------



## Cullinan

melikey said:


> Thank you for the kind words! Wish you can post pictures of your outfits!




So do I, but I don't have a camera, just an iPad, and I can't work out how to upload pics - I'm better with clothes than technology!


----------



## Cullinan

Sparklybags said:


> Primark Jacket, Zara Tee, French Connection bag



Cool jeans - who are they by???

Makes a nice change from everybody's skinnies!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Disney Minnie T

Uggz

American Apparel leggings

Guess leather jacket

Chanel sunnies and bag

=)


----------



## beagly911

lorraignediau said:


> BCBG Top, f21 leggings, Michael Kors Boots


Love the look and the boots are terrific!


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew coat, top and heels, and Vero Moda skirt.


 you look fantastic, I like the skirt, great pop of color!!


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> Joie blouse, Jbrand pant, Pierre Hardy shoes


 Oh I love the color!!


----------



## beagly911

355F1 said:


> D&G Tee
> John Varvatos pants
> My favorite Fendi sandals!!!
> 
> Off to sushi now!!!
> 
> 
> (And PS....??? I live in Arizona now....so white after Labor Day has no place in my life anymore!!)
> 
> 
> Have a terrific day, all!!!!


 Great sushi look, or for anything really!


----------



## beagly911

melikey said:


> Casual Wednesday.
> 
> H&M quilted bomber, Saturdays Surf NYC t-shirt, Love Quotes scarf, JBrand jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora, Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany bracelets.
> 
> The lining of my jacket is orange in subtle support of the SF Giants, game 1 of the World Series today! Have a great day everyone!


 Awesome casual Wednesday!  I love the mix of textures and colors!


----------



## beagly911

Sparklybags said:


> Primark Jacket, Zara Tee, French Connection bag


 I love the jacket, looking great!


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> Disney Minnie T
> 
> Uggz
> 
> American Apparel leggings
> 
> Guess leather jacket
> 
> Chanel sunnies and bag
> 
> =)


 Cute outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Off to work today...

Shell: Ann Taylor
Shrug: Ann Taylor
Skirt: no name brand
Shoes: CL pony hair giraffe print VP's


----------



## 355F1

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Great sushi look, or for anything really!



Agreed!


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Off to work today...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name brand
> Shoes: CL pony hair giraffe print VP's




Great to be able to dress up for work - you look great!!!

All of my friends that work in London have to wear a suit, as did I when I was working.

Love the satin blouse!!


----------



## melikey

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Off to work today...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name brand
> Shoes: CL pony hair giraffe print VP's



Very elegant! I love the bow on your belt! So chic.


----------



## melikey

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Awesome casual Wednesday!  I love the mix of textures and colors!



Thank you!


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Disney Minnie T
> 
> Uggz
> 
> American Apparel leggings
> 
> Guess leather jacket
> 
> Chanel sunnies and bag
> 
> =)




You look SO cute Minnie!!!

The rest works really well with the T shirt as well!

I love the leather too - I'm a leather jacket freak!


----------



## loveceline30

beagly911 said:


> Love the look and the boots are terrific!



Thank you


----------



## loveceline30

Nadin22 said:


> Wow! Great outfit! Love the boots.



Thanks Nadin!


----------



## Sparklybags

Cullinan said:


> Cool jeans - who are they by???
> 
> Makes a nice change from everybody's skinnies!!



Thank you, they are COH jeans, I've had them for quite a few years now I think they are the ingrid style


----------



## Samia

melikey said:


> Casual Wednesday.
> 
> H&M quilted bomber, Saturdays Surf NYC t-shirt, Love Quotes scarf, JBrand jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora, Jennifer Meyer and Tiffany bracelets.
> 
> The lining of my jacket is orange in subtle support of the SF Giants, game 1 of the World Series today! Have a great day everyone!



Love your pandora! looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Samia

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew coat, top and heels, and Vero Moda skirt.


Love your coat!


----------



## 4Elegance

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Disney Minnie T
> 
> Uggz
> 
> American Apparel leggings
> 
> Guess leather jacket
> 
> Chanel sunnies and bag
> 
> =)



You look great and aren't American apparel leggings the best?


----------



## 4Elegance

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Off to work today...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name brand
> Shoes: CL pony hair giraffe print VP's



Beagly you always look so classic...I love it


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies. I'm almost through my challenge and then I will retire this jacket for a few weeks lol.  This is probably one of my favorite.  I called it the Rachel Zoe look (minus the sunnies) lol.  Hope you have enjoyed.


----------



## misschbby

loving all the outfits ladies  really inspirational


----------



## pavilion

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> BCBG Top, f21 leggings, Michael Kors Boots



Love this!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic leopard print dress, Tory Burch flats


----------



## Myrkur

burberry coat with new fox fur collar, isabel marant sweater, american apparel skirt, chanel boots.


----------



## lovemysavior

Myrkur said:


> burberry coat with new fox fur collar, isabel marant sweater, american apparel skirt, chanel boots.


 Love your cozy outfit.  Especially those boots


----------



## roxies_mom

Myrkur said:


> burberry coat with new fox fur collar, isabel marant sweater, american apparel skirt, chanel boots.


 
Love that coat and those boots!!


----------



## Flip88

Myrkur said:
			
		

> burberry coat with new fox fur collar, isabel marant sweater, american apparel skirt, chanel boots.



Love the outfit, the coat is lovely and the fur looks lovely .... nice outfit


----------



## weibaobai

360 cashmere, Donald Pilner boots


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! I'm wearing one of my fav Ann Taylor sparkle blouses today


----------



## TJNEscada

beagly911 said:


> Off to work today...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name brand
> Shoes: CL pony hair giraffe print VP's


Amazing shoes!!!


----------



## Myrkur

lovemysavior said:


> Love your cozy outfit.  Especially those boots





roxies_mom said:


> Love that coat and those boots!!





Flip88 said:


> Love the outfit, the coat is lovely and the fur looks lovely .... nice outfit



Thank you!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wearing one of my fav Ann Taylor sparkle blouses today


love your shoes where did u get them?


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> 360 cashmere, Donald Pilner boots



I am totally stealing your look today!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sterntalerli said:


> love your shoes where did u get them?



Hi Sterntalerli! The shoes are from J.Crew


----------



## HeartMyMJs

weibaobai said:


> 360 cashmere, Donald Pilner boots


 
Love this whole look!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wearing one of my fav Ann Taylor sparkle blouses today


 
Love it!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

PrincessBal said:


>



SO fabulous!!


----------



## weibaobai

Isn't it totally comfortable! 



limom said:


> I am totally stealing your look today!


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Isn't it totally comfortable!



I love it.
I enjoy a casual comfortable but sophisticated style and boy do you deliver!


----------



## rx4dsoul

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. I'm almost through my challenge and then I will retire this jacket for a few weeks lol.  This is probably one of my favorite.  I called it the Rachel Zoe look (minus the sunnies) lol.  Hope you have enjoyed.



Lovin the cool colors here and the pants...can totally see RZs influence there


----------



## r15324

Been a while everyone looks fab!!! Here's my road trip outfit for today, summery colours for the beach house getaway!!!

Prada jacket & jeans
Prada saffiano righe travel tote and briefcase
Asos vest
Car shoe drivers


----------



## .jourdyn.

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wearing one of my fav Ann Taylor sparkle blouses today



Gorgeous blouse!




Myrkur said:


> burberry coat with new fox fur collar, isabel marant sweater, american apparel skirt, chanel boots.



Digging your sweater & the Chanel boots! 




Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew coat, top and heels, and Vero Moda skirt.



Your whole outfit is very cute!


----------



## Cullinan

Today is very cold so I'm wrapped up warmly in:

John Smedley midnight navy sweater (as underwear)
TMLewin pale blue and white stripe shirt
Glenmuir dark navy v neck merino jumper
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese jeans

Fitflops Gogh black suede house slipper

To go to the doctors:

Levi's black parka puffa coat
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Having a quiet day as I've got an injection this morning..

Have a nice day everybody!


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me on Sunday for church.  F21 top, Banana Republic navy blue pencil skirt and CL Rolando's


----------



## bry_dee

There was a storm signal = rain and gust ready 

Check polo from a department store sale rack
Black V-neck sweater from H&M
JAG jeans
Black 8-hole Doc Martens
Black Gucci microfiber messenger bag


----------



## eye4cc

Me with my Zara blazer, Hermes belt and 90 cm scarf and navy striped shirt from Target


----------



## Myrkur

weibaobai said:


> 360 cashmere, Donald Pilner boots



Is this you? If yes, you're in the iPhone App Store for Facebook


----------



## Myrkur

Burberry coat, UGG hat, Louis Vuitton scarf, Converse shoes, H&M cardigan, Hollister lace top, Hollister dress


----------



## justpeachy4397

bry_dee said:
			
		

> There was a storm signal = rain and gust ready
> 
> Check polo from a department store sale rack
> Black V-neck sweater from H&M
> JAG jeans
> Black 8-hole Doc Martens
> Black Gucci microfiber messenger bag



You look awesome!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Burberry coat, UGG hat, Louis Vuitton scarf, Converse shoes, H&M cardigan, Hollister lace top, Hollister dress



Is that a Shiba inu???


----------



## Myrkur

justpeachy4397 said:


> Is that a Shiba inu???



Yes!


----------



## pavilion

r15324 said:
			
		

> Been a while everyone looks fab!!! Here's my road trip outfit for today, summery colours for the beach house getaway!!!
> 
> Prada jacket & jeans
> Prada saffiano righe travel tote and briefcase
> Asos vest
> Car shoe drivers



Love your drivers!


----------



## pavilion

Tribute by Heni Neman dress, Lilly Pulitzer cardigan, Jil Sander heels


----------



## Flip88

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Off to work today...
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Shrug: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: no name brand
> Shoes: CL pony hair giraffe print VP's



Loving these VP's


----------



## Flip88

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Burberry coat, UGG hat, Louis Vuitton scarf, Converse shoes, H&M cardigan, Hollister lace top, Hollister dress



Fab outfit, love your coat!


----------



## bag in black

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wearing one of my fav Ann Taylor sparkle blouses today


  great Outfit , but can you write me please the colour from your Bal City ?


----------



## weibaobai

balenciaga jkt, anthro skirt, CL booties


----------



## weibaobai

Hi!  Unfortunately, it's not me!  But thanks though bc the gal is sure pretty! 




Myrkur said:


> Is this you? If yes, you're in the iPhone App Store for Facebook


----------



## Lady Moe

Thanks


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga motocycle jacket, Frye boots and Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## beagly911

Wow miss a day and I'm 3 pages behind, sorry for the general shout out - everyone looks great!

Here's yesterdays offering

Shell: Ann Taylor
Sweater: Apt 9
Skirt: Tahari by ASL


----------



## Cullinan

kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga motocycle jacket, Frye boots and Rebecca Minkoff bag




Looks great....

I went out in my biker on Wednesday and now have caught the flu!!

Shivery and ill...

Wrapped up in:

2 John Smedley midnight navy thin jumpers (as underwear to keep warm)
Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt (too big so fits over jumpers!)
Glenmuir v neck golf merino navy jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips (summer weight which is how I caught the chill!)

Have to get better soon as ex boyfriend is taking me Christmas shopping on 17th November but feel like death ATM


----------



## rx4dsoul

r15324 said:
			
		

> Been a while everyone looks fab!!! Here's my road trip outfit for today, summery colours for the beach house getaway!!!
> 
> Prada jacket & jeans
> Prada saffiano righe travel tote and briefcase
> Asos vest
> Car shoe drivers



Love summer colors for the -ber months!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Burberry coat, UGG hat, Louis Vuitton scarf, Converse shoes, H&M cardigan, Hollister lace top, Hollister dress



Oh your pet is growing up! And smiling for the camera too


----------



## Puangster

r15324 said:


> Been a while everyone looks fab!!! Here's my road trip outfit for today, summery colours for the beach house getaway!!!
> 
> Prada jacket & jeans
> Prada saffiano righe travel tote and briefcase
> Asos vest
> Car shoe drivers



Nice outfit and shoe!


----------



## niccig

Terrible cell phone pic, but:






Ann Taylor tee, Banana Republic cardigan, Levi's jeans, Clark's boots, Invicta watch and vintage ring from my grandma (not that you can see it or anything). Rebecca Minkoff dove grey Covet not pictured.


----------



## Aqua Mirabilis

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.



I love your effortless chic style, love it love it


----------



## bry_dee

justpeachy4397 said:


> You look awesome!



Thank you justpeachy4397! 



Myrkur said:


> Burberry coat, UGG hat, Louis Vuitton scarf, Converse shoes, H&M cardigan, Hollister lace top, Hollister dress



Nice outfits! But I can't help but notice the wonderful telescope in the background! Are you into astronomy as well?


----------



## Eva1991

This is me a couple of days ago. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bag in black

my Outfit from today


----------



## Lawseenai

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm wearing one of my fav Ann Taylor sparkle blouses today



U look lovely as usual!


----------



## Lawseenai

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Here is my contribution for today.  A dressier look with the same jacket.  Honestly didn't realize the use I would get from these Zara shoes,
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day



Very elegant indeed!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

bag in black said:


> great Outfit , but can you write me please the colour from your Bal City ?



Hi! It's just good old black


----------



## justpeachy4397

This is my hot pink Aqua sweater


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Happy weekend everyone!

Top: H&M
Skirt: Anthropologie 
Shoes: J. Crew


----------



## hellokatiegirl

justpeachy4397 said:


> This is my hot pink Aqua sweater



I love this entire look, but especially the jackete/cape. Very chic! 



beagly911 said:


> Wow miss a day and I'm 3 pages behind, sorry for the general shout out - everyone looks great!
> 
> Here's yesterdays offering
> 
> Shell: Ann Taylor
> Sweater: Apt 9
> Skirt: Tahari by ASL



Cute skirt beagly! I love Tahari!


----------



## Deborah1986

Myrkur said:


> burberry coat with new fox fur collar, isabel marant sweater, american apparel skirt, chanel boots.



Love it 

Do you have instgram?


----------



## LouisLVer

weibaobai said:


> Jigsaw shirt, Bebe leather skirt, CL shoes


 
I love when an outfit makes me smile, and this one made me giggle. So fun, chic, edgy, and still sophisticated. A+ work.


----------



## C.J.

My first try at OOTD and first wear of a down jacket bought earlier this year.


----------



## 4Elegance

Great picture.  Love the sweater


----------



## 4Elegance

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> This was me on Sunday for church.  F21 top, Banana Republic navy blue pencil skirt and CL Rolando's



I almost purchased this top today..may have to go back because you look amazing in it


----------



## 4Elegance

eye4cc said:
			
		

> Me with my Zara blazer, Hermes belt and 90 cm scarf and navy striped shirt from Target



I'm loving the classic look on you


----------



## 4Elegance

Lawseenai said:
			
		

> Very elegant indeed!!



Thank you


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> This is my hot pink Aqua sweater



Love how you added color.  You look fab


----------



## TanyFashionista

busy week for me, sorry I haven't been posting, here is my contribution






Wearing forever 21 Sweatshirt, Dylan George jeans and Booties from Forever 21 as well.

Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## TanyFashionista

justpeachy4397 said:


> This is my hot pink Aqua sweater



I am in love with all your bags, there all tdf!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

White dress I found months ago randomly. Finally wore it


----------



## euniqueD

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> White dress I found months ago randomly. Finally wore it


Looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Cullinan

GlammaGurl said:


> White dress I found months ago randomly. Finally wore it




Absolutely stunning - I've got the flu badly so can't think of words to describe how amazing you look in that dress.....is it designer??
It fits like a glove.

I'm trying to sweat out this flu which is making me feel so very ill so I've put on:

2 John Smedley thin midnight navy sweaters (as layers and underwear)
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt (only cost £2.95 with a voucher so ok to be burnt up in )
Glenmuir Golf v neck dark navy merino jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips (thin enough to crawl into bed when I need to)

When I'm up:
Fitflops black Gogh suede house slippers

I know you all want pics but I've got a fever, my throat is in flames and my body is in agony - when I get over this I'll try to work out how to upload them.

Hopefully I'll burn it out as I've got planned:

Shopping trip to local town shopping mall with mum on Wednesday and afternoon tea

The following week a trip to Central London to work on my shopping list..

Also lots of hospital visits with long journeys..

Please all hope I'm well enough for these two shopping trips as I'm busy writing lists now that I've paid some off my credit cards and can shop again!Sorry for waffle but have fever and brain is all over the shop lol.

Born to shop - get better soon Cullinan


----------



## justpeachy4397

TanyFashionista said:


> I am in love with all your bags, there all tdf!!



Thanks tany!


----------



## lovemysavior

4Elegance said:
			
		

> I almost purchased this top today..may have to go back because you look amazing in it



Yes go get it!  Thank you for the compliment.  I really love this top.  I tried it on with some brocade/jaquard (sorry dont know the difference) pants and it looked good with it.  It can be worn many ways.


----------



## Cullinan

4Elegance said:


> I almost purchased this top today..may have to go back because you look amazing in it




I agree - go get it - I'm sure you'd look amazing in it too!!


----------



## 4Elegance

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Yes go get it!  Thank you for the compliment.  I really love this top.  I tried it on with some brocade/jaquard (sorry dont know the difference) pants and it looked good with it.  It can be worn many ways.



Thank you I will drop into a store tomorrow


----------



## 4Elegance

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I agree - go get it - I'm sure you'd look amazing in it too!!



Thank you for your kind words Cillinan


----------



## weibaobai

Hi LoiusLVer~
Thanks so much!  You're a sweetheart! 



LouisLVer said:


> I love when an outfit makes me smile, and this one made me giggle. So fun, chic, edgy, and still sophisticated. A+ work.


----------



## beagly911

niccig said:


> Terrible cell phone pic, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor tee, Banana Republic cardigan, Levi's jeans, Clark's boots, Invicta watch and vintage ring from my grandma (not that you can see it or anything). Rebecca Minkoff dove grey Covet not pictured.


Great look, would love to see the Covet!  I love my RM's!



Eva1991 said:


> This is me a couple of days ago. Thanks for letting me share!


So chic! I love black and red together!



bag in black said:


> my Outfit from today


Love the boots!



justpeachy4397 said:


> This is my hot pink Aqua sweater


 Lovely look!  The hot pink is great!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> Top: H&M
> Skirt: Anthropologie
> Shoes: J. Crew


I love the pattern on the skirt!!  And your Springer is adorbs!



C.J. said:


> My first try at OOTD and first wear of a down jacket bought earlier this year.


Love it C.J....the color of your jacket is great!



TanyFashionista said:


> busy week for me, sorry I haven't been posting, here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing forever 21 Sweatshirt, Dylan George jeans and Booties from Forever 21 as well.
> 
> Happy weekend everybody!


Hope your weekend was happy!  Really like the pop of color with the clutch!



GlammaGurl said:


> White dress I found months ago randomly. Finally wore it


Absolutely stunning!  You look amazing in this dress!  Great find!


----------



## Cullinan

4Elegance said:


> Thank you for your kind words Cillinan




You're welcome!!!


----------



## Eva1991

beagly911 said:


> So chic! I love black and red together!



Thank you!!


----------



## bag in black

beagly911 said:


> So chic! I love black and red together!
> 
> 
> Love the boots!


 
Thank you , Officine Creative


----------



## C.J.

justpeachy4397 said:


> This is my hot pink Aqua sweater


The pop of color looks great with such a classic outfit!



beagly911 said:


> Love it C.J....the color of your jacket is great!


Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> White dress I found months ago randomly. Finally wore it



Fabulous!


----------



## angelastoel

today:


----------



## GlammaGurl

Bebe dress and limited edition Bebe strappy sandals


----------



## GlammaGurl

No name dress I found walking through NYC over the summer


----------



## GlammaGurl

Brunch w friends. 
Benneton see through turtleneck, no name faux leather and micro fiber tights, Prada ballet flats and LV alma epi bag.


----------



## kellynt




----------



## Sweetyqbk

I love everyone's outfits. They are inspirational =)


Me in Zara head to ankle lol
Ferragamo loafers
Louis Vuitton bag


----------



## Myrkur

Isabel Marant sweater (with egg spilled on, oops), zara knitted shorts, converse all stars.


----------



## Myrkur

Deborah1986 said:


> Love it
> 
> Do you have instgram?



Hey another Dutchie! Thanks, I have Instragram but they're only photos of my dogs


----------



## Myrkur

weibaobai said:


> Hi!  Unfortunately, it's not me!  But thanks though bc the gal is sure pretty!



Oh I thought so also because of the dog


----------



## Myrkur

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh your pet is growing up! And smiling for the camera too



Lol yes! I wish he was still a cute puppy though


----------



## Myrkur

bry_dee said:


> Thank you justpeachy4397!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfits! But I can't help but notice the wonderful telescope in the background! Are you into astronomy as well?



Thanks! Yes I really like it, too bad the weather is bad 90% of the time where I live, so it doesn't go out very often, but it has been outside a few times this summer, there were shooting stars almost everyday, that was so cool to see through the telescope!


----------



## bry_dee

Myrkur said:


> Thanks! Yes I really like it, too bad the weather is bad 90% of the time where I live, so it doesn't go out very often, but it has been outside a few times this summer, there were shooting stars almost everyday, that was so cool to see through the telescope!



Not trying to hijack this thread with astronomy stuff but glad to hear someone else liking or LOVING astronomy here! The rainy season is almost over from where I live and we've been getting clear skies for the couple of days and I've been trying to get my hands on astrophotography. I was lucky enough to shoot few interesting photos the other night  Clear skies to you dear!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew cable sweater, Marc by Marc Jacobs Stick Skinny Jeans, Lands End Canvas scarf, Reed Krakoff bag, Prada boots


----------



## KristyDarling

pavilion said:


> J.Crew cable sweater, Marc by Marc Jacobs Stick Skinny Jeans, Lands End Canvas scarf, Reed Krakoff bag, Prada boots



Gorgeous outfit!  Can you describe the fit of the MBMJ Stick skinnies? I'm considering pre-ordering a pair in military green but would love to know first if they're TTS. Thank you!


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> I love everyone's outfits. They are inspirational =)
> 
> 
> Me in Zara head to ankle lol
> Ferragamo loafers
> Louis Vuitton bag



You look pretty good yourself in my opinion!

Great coordinated outfit, nice accessories...

You're obviously well inspired!!


----------



## gmo

Sweetyqbk said:


> I love everyone's outfits. They are inspirational =)
> 
> 
> Me in Zara head to ankle lol
> Ferragamo loafers
> Louis Vuitton bag



Loving your loafers & blazer. Great look!


----------



## C.J.

Myrkur said:


> Isabel Marant sweater (with egg spilled on, oops), zara knitted shorts, converse all stars.


Your picture reminds me of how I always wanted to buy a telescope but never did. 
Anyway, nice outfit! 



pavilion said:


> J.Crew cable sweater, Marc by Marc Jacobs Stick Skinny Jeans, Lands End Canvas scarf, Reed Krakoff bag, Prada boots


Great choices!


----------



## pavilion

C.J. said:


> Great choices!



Thank you!



KristyDarling said:


> Gorgeous outfit!  Can you describe the fit of the MBMJ Stick skinnies? I'm considering pre-ordering a pair in military green but would love to know first if they're TTS. Thank you!



Thank you! They run small.  I am normally a 25 in 7 for All Mankind, Vince, and other demin (sometimes a 26 in J Brand).  I took a 26 in these and at first they were a tad tight, but they have some stretch to them so now they fit perfectly.  I would definitely go with your larger denim size or go up a size.  They are very comfortable though and feel like leggings.


----------



## PrincessBal

work outfit from a few weeks ago when the weather was still mild..


----------



## TanyFashionista

beagly911 said:


> Great look, would love to see the Covet!  I love my RM's!
> 
> 
> So chic! I love black and red together!
> 
> 
> Love the boots!
> 
> 
> Lovely look!  The hot pink is great!
> 
> I love the pattern on the skirt!!  And your Springer is adorbs!
> 
> 
> Love it C.J....the color of your jacket is great!
> 
> 
> Hope your weekend was happy!  Really like the pop of color with the clutch!
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning!  You look amazing in this dress!  Great find!



Thanks it wasn't bad, preparing for Hurricane Sandy, so not excited about that. lol


----------



## GlammaGurl

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning - I've got the flu badly so can't think of words to describe how amazing you look in that dress.....is it designer??
> It fits like a glove.:



Thanks! Dress is not designer. Was walking through NYC one Saturday am and spotted this in a pop up store.


----------



## GlammaGurl

Renee C cardi and no-name dress. White aldo flip flops an black epi LV alma


----------



## GlammaGurl

Renee C cardi, mango blazer, j brand skinnies, louboutin simples, wrap and scarf I bought from a street vendor, LV alma epi, white movado bold


----------



## kiwishopper

Black Balenciaga motocycle jacket and 7For All Mankind coated skinny jeans


----------



## melikey

Summer's back in San Francisco! High 60's-low 70's is summer to us at least  

A.P.C. shirt, Diesel jeans, Tod's loafers, Oliver Peoples sunglasses. 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone!


----------



## KristyDarling

pavilion said:


> Thank you! They run small.  I am normally a 25 in 7 for All Mankind, Vince, and other demin (sometimes a 26 in J Brand).  I took a 26 in these and at first they were a tad tight, but they have some stretch to them so now they fit perfectly.  I would definitely go with your larger denim size or go up a size.  They are very comfortable though and feel like leggings.



Yikes! Glad I asked.   I will definitely order my larger size. THANKS so much!!!!


----------



## 355F1

Sweetyqbk said:


> Me in Zara head to ankle lol
> Ferragamo loafers
> Louis Vuitton bag



Absolutely adorable loafers!!!!



pavilion said:


> J.Crew cable sweater, Marc by Marc Jacobs Stick Skinny Jeans, Lands End Canvas scarf, Reed Krakoff bag, Prada boots



LOVE the boots, especially.....although those skinny jeans seem to fit your legs with perfection!!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is a weekend outfit featuring a Kate Spade skirt, J.Crew top and Louboutin shoes. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love this thread ... get so inspired by all the fab outfits posted.  I know I rarely post here but decided to take a pic last week at work, it was super cold that day so I'm in layers.


----------



## Cullinan

asl_bebes said:


> Love this thread ... get so inspired by all the fab outfits posted.  I know I rarely post here but decided to take a pic last week at work, it was super cold that day so I'm in layers.
> 
> View attachment 1928491




I'm so happy that I'm not the only person in winter clothes!

You look lovely and I'm sure you're nice and warm too...

I'm wrapped up in:

John Smedley midnight blue thin sweater (as underwear)

Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt (think I've over worn this as I heard a rip under the arm when I put it on.Luckily I got it for £2.95 on sale - and shirts are on my shopping list anyway!)

Viyella merino ribbed v neck jumper (a bit big but nice and warm)

Gieves and Hawkes 21oz heavy Japanese jeans (more of these on my winter list too)

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals

Getting over the flu so staying in until shopping trip on Wednesday.


----------



## Kissmark

pavilion said:
			
		

> J.Crew cable sweater, Marc by Marc Jacobs Stick Skinny Jeans, Lands End Canvas scarf, Reed Krakoff bag, Prada boots



Lone this outfit!


----------



## Cullinan

Kissmark said:


> Lone this outfit!



I think we all do!!!

So well put together..perfect for winter..


----------



## C.J.

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is a weekend outfit featuring a Kate Spade skirt, J.Crew top and Louboutin shoes. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


Maybe it's just me but in my opinion your lovely outfit exudes a rock'n'roll vibe which I find really refreshing! :okay:


----------



## pavilion

355F1 said:
			
		

> LOVE the boots, especially.....although those skinny jeans seem to fit your legs with perfection!!!!






			
				Cullinan said:
			
		

> I think we all do!!!
> 
> So well put together..perfect for winter..






			
				Kissmark said:
			
		

> Lone this outfit!


 Thank you all so very much!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic leather dress, Brooks Brothers blouse, Christian Louboutin suede heels


----------



## gmo

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic leather dress, Brooks Brothers blouse, Christian Louboutin suede heels
> 
> View attachment 1928897



Love the leather dress!


----------



## innocent smilez

Ralph Lauren sport cardigan, express tee, F21 brocade shorts, Asos collar necklace, Tiffany/Swarovski charm bracelet & wolford tights.


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew sweater, All Saints Chino, CL shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!

Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.


----------



## eye4cc

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.




I love your whole outfit.


----------



## eye4cc

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweater, All Saints Chino, CL shoes



I never thought beige and green would compliment each other. Thumbs up! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## C.J.

eye4cc said:


> I love your whole outfit.


+1


----------



## Cullinan

innocent smilez said:


> View attachment 1929009
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren sport cardigan, express tee, F21 brocade shorts, Asos collar necklace, Tiffany/Swarovski charm bracelet & wolford tights.



Beautiful - purple works really well together - a gorgeous outfit, and I love Swarowski!!!


----------



## Dentist22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.



I love all of your outfits!


----------



## justpeachy4397

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> Love this thread ... get so inspired by all the fab outfits posted.  I know I rarely post here but decided to take a pic last week at work, it was super cold that day so I'm in layers.



Love your layers (and the colors too!)


----------



## kellynt

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.



your outfit is super cute


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.



Love this


----------



## mlag724

kcf68 said:


> Love this


 Love the pin in your avatar. Could give me more info about it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweater, All Saints Chino, CL shoes




You look very oriental and exotic - the colours work perfectly!!!

Today I'm still grounded to get over the flu so that I can go shopping tomorrow so I'm wearing:

John Smedley midnight blue thin sweater (as underwear)
Sean O'Flynn powder blue cotton shirt (too big and I've got 3 identical omg)
Viyella navy blue merino wool ribbed v neck jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe indigo jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh slippers (not allowed out so don't need shoes!)

Can't wait to see what everybody is wearing today!!Have a lovely Tuesday


----------



## ehy210

Myrkur said:


> Burberry coat, UGG hat, Louis Vuitton scarf, Converse shoes, H&M cardigan, Hollister lace top, Hollister dress



You look great! I want to buy a LV shawl- do you recommend them? In terms of snags and quality, would you repurchase? TIA


----------



## Cullinan

ehy210 said:


> You look great! I want to buy a LV shawl- do you recommend them? In terms of snags and quality, would you repurchase? TIA




Everything LV is top quality - I've got an Epi black key holder that's nearly 15 years old and looks brand new - just regret not buying a bag that's now discontinued...


----------



## just1morebag

Got in the boot wearn mood today...lil Orange A&E crop sweater, express skinnies & Frye boots, im such a boot freak..so glad the weather is changing so I can.


----------



## Cullinan

just1morebag said:


> Got in the boot wearn mood today...lil Orange A&E crop sweater, express skinnies & Frye boots, im such a boot freak..so glad the weather is changing so I can.
> 
> View attachment 1929698



Looks terrific - what a great autumn outfit!

I love boots too - I've ordered some and can't wait fit them to wear - I could wear boots all year round!!


----------



## 7theaven

Givenchy top and landyard, Uniqlo shorts and heattech leggings, New Balance sneakers, Cartier Tank Solo, Cèline Cabas and Ray bans.


----------



## Flip88

pavilion said:
			
		

> Banana Republic leather dress, Brooks Brothers blouse, Christian Louboutin suede heels



Wow, love the dress and it looks perfect of you.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

GlammaGurl said:


> No name dress I found walking through NYC over the summer



I love this! You look so regal!


----------



## pavilion

J. Crew pullover,  J. Crew button-up, Theory pencil skirt, Lanvin heels


----------



## pavilion

gmo said:
			
		

> Love the leather dress!






			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Wow, love the dress and it looks perfect of you.



Thank you both for your kind comments!


----------



## pavilion

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.



Love your jacket and the color palette!


----------



## loveceline30

Sweetyqbk said:


> Me out for dinner
> 
> Ralph Lauren dress
> Coach trench
> Celine bag
> Ugg boots



I love your Celine. Is that Vermillion?


----------



## C.J.

just1morebag said:


> Got in the boot wearn mood today...lil Orange A&E crop sweater, express skinnies & Frye boots, im such a boot freak..so glad the weather is changing so I can.


This looks great!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

eye4cc said:


> I love your whole outfit.





Dentist22 said:


> I love all of your outfits!





kellynt said:


> your outfit is super cute





kcf68 said:


> Love this





pavilion said:


> Love your jacket and the color palette!



Wow, the support here is incredible.  Thank you so very much everyone!


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.




Beautifully co-ordinated outfit and the wellies will keep you nice and dry!


----------



## weibaobai

Tibi jacket, Aqua leather leggings, YSL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you ladies!  You're too kind!



Cullinan said:


> You look very oriental and exotic - the colours work perfectly!!!


 


eye4cc said:


> I never thought beige and green would compliment each other. Thumbs up! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you to everyone for your super sweet comments!!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Frenchi coat, H&M jeans, Mel rain ballet flats and Marc by Marc Jacobs bag.



I need the coat!!!


----------



## melikey

It's cold today!

Love Quotes scarf, Jil Sander sweater, A.P.C. blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's shoes, Reed Krakoff gym bag. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Iffi

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.


Very cute!


----------



## C.J.

melikey said:


> It's cold today!
> 
> Love Quotes scarf, Jil Sander sweater, A.P.C. blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's shoes, Reed Krakoff gym bag.
> 
> Have a good day all!


Nice outfits!


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Tibi jacket, Aqua leather leggings, YSL shoes




Another gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## melikey

C.J. said:
			
		

> Nice outfits!



Thank you


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.



Love this Jenny! This outfit will be a must for me once we get more rain


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Tibi jacket, Aqua leather leggings, YSL shoes



Love the leggings with the red pumps


----------



## hellokatiegirl

C.J. said:


> Maybe it's just me but in my opinion your lovely outfit exudes a rock'n'roll vibe which I find really refreshing! :okay:



Thanks C.J. Yes, I agree it has a bit of rock'n roll sensibility! I like your avatar by the way!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

melikey said:


> It's cold today!
> 
> Love Quotes scarf, Jil Sander sweater, A.P.C. blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's shoes, Reed Krakoff gym bag.
> 
> Have a good day all!



Nice outfit for the cooler weather. I wish it was cooler here, I want to start wearing my scarves too! 



weibaobai said:


> Tibi jacket, Aqua leather leggings, YSL shoes



Love the striped peplum with leather! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.



Perfect rainy day outfit. You are so brave for taking your Chanel out in this weather! 



pavilion said:


> J. Crew pullover,  J. Crew button-up, Theory pencil skirt, Lanvin heels
> 
> View attachment 1929907



Very cute outfit. I love the mix of patterns!



weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweater, All Saints Chino, CL shoes


I love this outfit, especially the sweater. I have been lusting after that sweater for a while, now I feel like I must get it!


----------



## melikey

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Nice outfit for the cooler weather. I wish it was cooler here, I want to start wearing my scarves too!
> 
> Love the striped peplum with leather!
> 
> Perfect rainy day outfit. You are so brave for taking your Chanel out in this weather!
> 
> Very cute outfit. I love the mix of patterns!
> 
> I love this outfit, especially the sweater. I have been lusting after that sweater for a while, now I feel like I must get it!



Thanks! I love scarves


----------



## Cullinan

First day out after the flu, and still have a sore throat so I'm wrapped up in:

2 thin John Smedley sweaters (as underwear layers)
Charles Tyrwhitt blue hairline and white shirt
Glenmuir Dark Navy merino v neck sweater
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with fleece lined tights underneath

To go out:
Levi's black puffa parka
Timberland made to measure indigo nubuck ankle boots (need cleaning first!)

Just a short trip followed by afternoon tea with mum as I've spent a week in bed and will be very wobbly!!


----------



## asl_bebes

@Cullinan and @justpeachy4397, Thanks for sweet comments

Another recent work outfit, it's been cold here so another comfy cardigan.  I'm also wearing my new leather leggings (front is real leather and the back is made of knit material) ... love love these leggings!  I can see myself wearing these leggings all the time.  I did buy them snug but I can see the knees starting to stretch out.  I kept trying to stand up at work to avoid stretching out my leggings.  LOL


----------



## melikey

asl_bebes said:
			
		

> @Cullinan and @justpeachy4397, Thanks for sweet comments
> 
> Another recent work outfit, it's been cold here so another comfy cardigan.  I'm also wearing my new leather leggings (front is real leather and the back is made of knit material) ... love love these leggings!  I can see myself wearing these leggings all the time.  I did buy them snug but I can see the knees starting to stretch out.  I kept trying to stand up at work to avoid stretching out my leggings.  LOL



Love those shoes!


----------



## Princess Pink

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.



Hi Jenny - love this look and your previous pink coat with jeans - you always put your outfits together in such a classic 'lady-like' (don't know if that's the right term but hope you know what I mean) manner - it's very refreshing to see! Too many people it seems are trying to wear designer labels (that don't suit them) - just because it is - or copy celebrity looks. I feel you are being true to yourself. I'm quite few years older than you but you have inspired me on more than one occasion to put some ideas together, (adjusting to made it age appropriate!) - thank you! 

A question I would like to ask people who blog regularly on what they wear; how do you plan your outfits? Do you decide on the day or put things together on a weekly basis? Do you keep a catalogue of what goes with what or a book of ideas?


----------



## Lady Moe

You ladies are so fashionable.  Have been stalking this thread for a few weeks. I love your looks even on a rainy day you all look amazing.


----------



## Lady Moe

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Another rainy day. . .wearing an H&M turtleneck and scarf, Topshop skirt and Hunter boots.



such a pretty outfit!


----------



## Meta

Princess Pink said:


> A question I would like to ask people who blog regularly on what they wear; how do you plan your outfits? Do you decide on the day or put things together on a weekly basis? Do you keep a catalogue of what goes with what or a book of ideas?


I don't exactly plan my outfits. Instead, I pick a garment that would be the "centerpiece" and piece together an outfit to reflect that, if that makes any sense (mostly done in the morning/day of unless it's an event I know of in advance).


----------



## melikey

American Apparel shirt, Uniqlo sweater, A.P.C. tweed blazer, JBrand jeans, Tod's shoes, Givenchy medium Pandora.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Princess Pink said:


> A question I would like to ask people who blog regularly on what they wear; how do you plan your outfits? Do you decide on the day or put things together on a weekly basis? Do you keep a catalogue of what goes with what or a book of ideas?



That's a great question ...most bloggers NEVER look like they just jumped out of bed or threw on a quick outfit.


----------



## miu miu1

melikey said:


> American Apparel shirt, Uniqlo sweater, A.P.C. tweed blazer, JBrand jeans, Tod's shoes, Givenchy medium Pandora.



Fantastic outfit! Love the blazer and shoes!


----------



## kiwishopper

F21 skirt, Balenciaga Anthracite City and a very red maple tree, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## justpeachy4397

Mixed up my outfit today with a blazer and moto jacket for 2 different looks


----------



## justpeachy4397

melikey said:


> American Apparel shirt, Uniqlo sweater, A.P.C. tweed blazer, JBrand jeans, Tod's shoes, Givenchy medium Pandora.



LOOOVE this!


----------



## Lawseenai

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Mixed up my outfit today with a blazer and moto jacket for 2 different looks



Lovely as usual!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Princess Pink said:
			
		

> Hi Jenny - love this look and your previous pink coat with jeans - you always put your outfits together in such a classic 'lady-like' (don't know if that's the right term but hope you know what I mean) manner - it's very refreshing to see! Too many people it seems are trying to wear designer labels (that don't suit them) - just because it is - or copy celebrity looks. I feel you are being true to yourself. I'm quite few years older than you but you have inspired me on more than one occasion to put some ideas together, (adjusting to made it age appropriate!) - thank you!
> 
> A question I would like to ask people who blog regularly on what they wear; how do you plan your outfits? Do you decide on the day or put things together on a weekly basis? Do you keep a catalogue of what goes with what or a book of ideas?



Hi! I dont know if this question was targeted toward me, but throwing in my .02  I decide what to wear in the mornings before rushing out the door for work..but my wardrobe is really simple, so it's easy to throw random stuff together


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Mixed up my outfit today with a blazer and moto jacket for 2 different looks



I love this...looks casual and effortless but still chic and well put-together.. I can definitely see your style in every outfit you post.


----------



## justpeachy4397

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I love this...looks casual and effortless but still chic and well put-together.. I can definitely see your style in every outfit you post.



Aw thanks rx!


----------



## melikey

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Fantastic outfit! Love the blazer and shoes!



Thank you! The shoes are comfy n very durable!


----------



## melikey

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> LOOOVE this!



Thank you!


----------



## ahpeste

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Mixed up my outfit today with a blazer and moto jacket for 2 different looks



I like ur style


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> First day out after the flu, and still have a sore throat so I'm wrapped up in:
> 
> 2 thin John Smedley sweaters (as underwear layers)
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue hairline and white shirt
> Glenmuir Dark Navy merino v neck sweater
> Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with fleece lined tights underneath
> 
> To go out:
> Levi's black puffa parka
> Timberland made to measure indigo nubuck ankle boots (need cleaning first!)
> 
> Just a short trip followed by afternoon tea with mum as I've spent a week in bed and will be very wobbly!!




Today I'm staying in because I wasn't really over the flu (!) so I'm wearing the same outfit minus the fleece lined tights, and a clean shirt:

Sean O'Flynn powder blue cotton shirt 
And
Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals worn as house slippers

Now I'm in the warm except for grocery shopping tomorrow until my next shopping trip booked for next Thursday.


----------



## 4Elegance

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Mixed up my outfit today with a blazer and moto jacket for 2 different looks



Love both looks.  Great outfits


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> J. Crew pullover,  J. Crew button-up, Theory pencil skirt, Lanvin heels



Love the outfit.  I have the same button-up.  You look fab


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Another denim on denim day. . .BCBG coat, Old Navy top, H&M jeans, Steve Madden flats.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Cullinan said:


> Beautifully co-ordinated outfit and the wellies will keep you nice and dry!





miu miu1 said:


> I need the coat!!!





Iffi said:


> Very cute!





lovemysavior said:


> Love this Jenny! This outfit will be a must for me once we get more rain





Lady Moe said:


> such a pretty outfit!




*Thank you so very much for your sweet comments everyone!*




hellokatiegirl said:


> Perfect rainy day outfit. You are so brave for taking your Chanel out in this weather!



*Ha ha ha, thanks hellokatiegirl!  The caviar leather is so durable that I don't even hesitate to take it out in the rain or snow.  It's such a great bag for all year round!*


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Princess Pink said:


> Hi Jenny - love this look and your previous pink coat with jeans - you always put your outfits together in such a classic 'lady-like' (don't know if that's the right term but hope you know what I mean) manner - it's very refreshing to see! Too many people it seems are trying to wear designer labels (that don't suit them) - just because it is - or copy celebrity looks. I feel you are being true to yourself. I'm quite few years older than you but you have inspired me on more than one occasion to put some ideas together, (adjusting to made it age appropriate!) - thank you!
> 
> A question I would like to ask people who blog regularly on what they wear; how do you plan your outfits? Do you decide on the day or put things together on a weekly basis? Do you keep a catalogue of what goes with what or a book of ideas?




Princess Pink, I sincerely thank you for your sweet compliments.  "Being true to myself" is definitely how I try to dress, and also the best compliment I could receive.  Thank you so much.

You have asked a great question.  When it comes to picking out my own outfits, I am all over the map.  Sometimes it comes easily to me, other times I could stare at my closet for an hour and not be able to put together an outfit.  Sometimes I can just throw something on, other times I've pre-planned an outfit and have taken a photo on my phone so I don't forget it.

Generally, I choose my outfits in the morning before work.  I usually start with one key piece (like a skirt, blouse, or sometimes even shoes or a statement necklace) and try to build an outfit around it.  I usually have to try on a couple different pieces until I find something I feel works.  For the mornings that I'm running late, or I'm just uninspired, I have a few go-to looks that are on constant rotation.  

Also, sometimes on a lazy weekend when my Man is watching sports and I'm a little bored, I'll spend some time in my closet trying on different things and creating new outfits.  I'll also snap a quick picture on my phone.  Ha ha, I have more pictures on my phone of outfits than I do of anything else.   Then, when I'm getting ready, I can quickly go through the photos and select an outfit to wear.  

I hope that answered your question, and I would love to hear other people's routines also!


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Love the outfit.  I have the same button-up.  You look fab



Thank you!


----------



## pavilion

Today's outfit for the office...

J.Crew cardigan, Theory sleeveless blouse, Tory Burch skirt, Manolo Blahnik suede heels


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another denim on denim day. . .BCBG coat, Old Navy top, H&M jeans, Steve Madden flats.




Love the outfit - it works really well together!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Stella for Gap kids hoodie, DVF shorts, Jchoo shoes


----------



## C.J.

hellokatiegirl said:


> I like your avatar by the way!


It's a photo of a Moschino shop-window in Milan but maybe it's time to switch to Moncler for a change!




kiwishopper said:


> F21 skirt, Balenciaga Anthracite City and a  very red maple tree, more pictures are on my blog





justpeachy4397 said:


> Mixed up my outfit today with a blazer and moto jacket for 2 different looks





Jenny Lauren said:


> Another denim on denim day. . .BCBG coat, Old Navy top, H&M jeans, Steve Madden flats.





pavilion said:


> Today's outfit for the office...
> 
> J.Crew cardigan, Theory sleeveless blouse, Tory Burch skirt, Manolo Blahnik suede heels





weibaobai said:


> Stella for Gap kids hoodie, DVF shorts, Jchoo shoes


Love everyone's outfit!


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Stella for Gap kids hoodie, DVF shorts, Jchoo shoes



Looking beautiful as usual!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## HeartMyMJs

PrincessBal said:


>


 
Love it!!!


----------



## kcf68

pavilion said:


> Today's outfit for the office...
> 
> J.Crew cardigan, Theory sleeveless blouse, Tory Burch skirt, Manolo Blahnik suede heels
> 
> View attachment 1932130



Love this


----------



## Cullinan

PrincessBal said:


>




Great outfit - all in my colours too!!

Still wrapped up because of flu but have to go grocery shopping:

2 John Smedley midnight blue thin sweaters (as underwear and to layer up)
TMLewin pale blue and white shirt
Glenmuir golf v neck dark navy merino wool jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals as slippers

To go food shopping I'll add:
Timberland made to measure indigo nubuck boots (with thick socks)
Levi's black puffa parka

Soon it'll be cold enough for my black shearling coat!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hey guys! I know this is the wardrobe thread, but I trust your taste and opinions.. and feel like you've seen enough pictures of me by now to give your thoughts!

I've been wanting to chop my hair for a long time, and am thinking about doing it very soon. I'm taking a poll on my blog for a tally, and any thoughts would be VERY much appreciated. Thank you so much! http://www.neatbit.net/2012/11/reader-poll-should-i-cut-my-hair.html


----------



## pavilion

kcf68 said:
			
		

> Love this



Thank you so very much!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic dress, J.Crew gingham button-up, LOFT snake print belt, Manolo Blahnik heels


----------



## jlao

Wore my Rick Owens leather jacket, Theory plaid shirt and maxi skirt with my Royal Blue Celine Mini bag yesterday.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jlao said:


> Wore my Rick Owens leather jacket, Theory plaid shirt and maxi skirt with my Royal Blue Celine Mini bag yesterday.



Love the skirt and jacket


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Before Sandy and boots and dirt for a week now   In the dark


----------



## niccig

jlao said:


> Wore my Rick Owens leather jacket, Theory plaid shirt and maxi skirt with my Royal Blue Celine Mini bag yesterday.



I love this outfit! I'm so jealous of your hat too - hats always look odd on me.


----------



## niccig

Yesterday's work outfit:






Target tshirt, Banana Republic cardigan, Calvin Klein jeans, Jimmy Choo heels, Rebecca Minkoff Covet, Invicta watch. Brought to you by the world's most disgusting mirror.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another denim on denim day. . .BCBG coat, Old Navy top, H&M jeans, Steve Madden flats.




that coat is so cute! shoulders are the best!


----------



## weibaobai

Joie sweatshirt, Jbrand denim, Manolo shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Cullinan~  



Cullinan said:


> Looking beautiful as usual!


----------



## quynh_1206

Today's casual Friday outfit.

1. F21 top
2. J brand jeans
3. Tory burch flats


----------



## innocent smilez

Cullinan said:


> Beautiful - purple works really well together - a gorgeous outfit, and I love Swarowski!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

New hairdo! Chopped it off today


----------



## innocent smilez

luvsagreatdeal said:


> That's a great question ...most bloggers NEVER look like they just jumped out of bed or threw on a quick outfit.



I don't always blog my outfits, but I like to plan my outfits the night before. And I always go with what type of weather it will be the next day.


----------



## C.J.

weibaobai said:


> Joie sweatshirt, Jbrand denim, Manolo shoes


I really love this outfit, the way you mix the casual look of the striped shirt and distressed jeans with the dressy elements of necklace and Manolo Blahnik heels in a striking pink. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> New hairdo! Chopped it off today


I must admit that I feared the worst when I read that you pondered a new haircut... but my worries were uncalled-for. You look great as always. :worthy:


----------



## sammie225

from some days ago


----------



## Iffi

justpeachy4397 said:


> New hairdo! Chopped it off today



Nice outfit and haircut!


----------



## justpeachy4397

C.J. said:


> I must admit that I feared the worst when I read that you pondered a new haircut... but my worries were uncalled-for. You look great as always. :worthy:



Haha thanks C.J. - I feared the worst, too!


----------



## RafaelaG.

More here: http://pretty-tiny-things.blogspot.ch/


----------



## Cullinan

innocent smilez said:


> Thank you!!!



You're welcome - my whole family collects Swarwoski, and I love the jewellery!


----------



## niccig

Today's:






Target tee, Jones New York cardigan, Calvin Klein jeans, RM wallet, CL booties


----------



## Cullinan

RafaelaG. said:


> More here: http://pretty-tiny-things.blogspot.ch/



What a cute dress!!

It's not morning yet, but I couldn't sleep because my throat hurts, and the heating is off so I put on (I'll change the shirt in the morning)

2 John Smedley midnight blue thin sweaters (underwear layers..)
TMLewin pale blue and white stripe shirt..
In the morning will change for:
Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline shirt
Glenmuir golf v neck dark navy jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips

Now I can stay up until I'm tired and get changed in the morning!


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga motocycle jacket in havana, Alexander McQueen skull scarf, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balencaiga Antrahcite City (more pictures are and will be on my blog)


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> New hairdo! Chopped it off today



I voted no just because you got my dream hair!
I wss looking for " great either way " option though because you do ha e tje face structure that would look good in any length cut.! 
You look gorgeous and i love the new do


----------



## justpeachy4397

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I voted no just because you got my dream hair!
> I wss looking for " great either way " option though because you do ha e tje face structure that would look good in any length cut.!
> You look gorgeous and i love the new do



Thanks so much rx! I thought about a "maybe" option but figured that would make my decision even harder, hehe! Thanks so much for your input earlier today!


----------



## Cullinan

kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga motocycle jacket in havana, Alexander McQueen skull scarf, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balencaiga Antrahcite City (more pictures are and will be on my blog)




Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous  outfit - perfect for fall!

You definitely know how to co-ordinate an oufit perfectly


----------



## Puangster

jlao said:


> Wore my Rick Owens leather jacket, Theory plaid shirt and maxi skirt with my Royal Blue Celine Mini bag yesterday.



Omg! I just love your whole look and outfit!


----------



## Cullinan

Puangster said:


> Omg! I just love your whole look and outfit!




I agree....wish I could afford a Rick Owens leather - irony is that when I was in my 20s I was healthy and working and all my leather was Claude Montana, which cost a fortune!!

Still, I'm rebuilding my collection now...


----------



## librabelle

justpeachy4397 said:


> New hairdo! Chopped it off today



Really like this outfit.  Especially the scarf!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Before Sandy and boots and dirt for a week now   In the dark



So chic!!! I love it!!! And NYC, my home away from home &#128148; trying to donate and do what I can- my friends are fine- I hope everyone on your end is ok!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

jlao said:
			
		

> Wore my Rick Owens leather jacket, Theory plaid shirt and maxi skirt with my Royal Blue Celine Mini bag yesterday.



Perrrrrrfect for fall!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

kcf68 said:
			
		

> Love this



Me too!!!! Makes me contemplate switching to an office job if it meant dressing so professionally chic everyday!!!!


----------



## 355F1

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Me too!!!! Makes me contemplate switching to an office job if it meant dressing so professionally chic everyday!!!!



Sometimes I wish I had to wear suit and tie for work....

You have no idea how lonely that side of my fun closet is....

So much Louis Vuitton, Ferragamo, Zegna, Gucci, Hugo Boss, and Versace just sits....and sits....and sits....


----------



## bgyoshi

You're all such an inspiration! Love looking at everyone's outfits and motivates me to not dress like a bum all the time lol.  Shopping outfit today:






Tom Ford Sunglasses/Denim Jacket, top, and leggings from Nordstrom BP/White Mountain boot from DSW/Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Bag


----------



## V0N1B2

355F1 said:


> Sometimes I wish I had to wear suit and tie for work....
> 
> You have no idea how lonely that side of my fun closet is....
> 
> So much Louis Vuitton, Ferragamo, Zegna, Gucci, Hugo Boss, and Versace just sits....and sits....and sits....


Well c'mon, don't let them just hang there!  Put 'em on and give us a little twirl.
I won't tell anyone that you just wore them for the picture if you don't.


----------



## kllenore

Jenny Lauren said:


> Another denim on denim day. . .BCBG coat, Old Navy top, H&M jeans, Steve Madden flats.



Ah! I love the coat!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bgyoshi said:
			
		

> You're all such an inspiration! Love looking at everyone's outfits and motivates me to not dress like a bum all the time lol.  Shopping outfit today:
> 
> Tom Ford Sunglasses/Denim Jacket, top, and leggings from Nordstrom BP/White Mountain boot from DSW/Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Bag



Love it! Hope it was a productive day at the malls


----------



## 355F1

V0N1B2 said:
			
		

> Well c'mon, don't let them just hang there!  Put 'em on and give us a little twirl.
> I won't tell anyone that you just wore them for the picture if you don't.



LoLzzzz!!! 

I'll have to see what I can do....:giggles:

OooH!!!  New t-shirt tomorrow for C&C!!!!  I can take a pic of that!!!


----------



## Myrkur

melikey said:


> It's cold today!
> 
> Love Quotes scarf, Jil Sander sweater, A.P.C. blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's shoes, Reed Krakoff gym bag.
> 
> Have a good day all!



You look great!


----------



## Cullinan

bgyoshi said:


> You're all such an inspiration! Love looking at everyone's outfits and motivates me to not dress like a bum all the time lol.  Shopping outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Sunglasses/Denim Jacket, top, and leggings from Nordstrom BP/White Mountain boot from DSW/Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Bag




Very smart/casual and perfect for shopping

Don't forget to post your new pieces!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Looking great everyone! This is my outfit from yesterday:

Sweater, Skirt, Blouse: J. Crew
Shoes: Miu Miu


----------



## 355F1

New Versace T~Shirt

Prada Shorts

Fendi Sandals (my faves!)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

bgyoshi said:
			
		

> You're all such an inspiration! Love looking at everyone's outfits and motivates me to not dress like a bum all the time lol.  Shopping outfit today:
> 
> Tom Ford Sunglasses/Denim Jacket, top, and leggings from Nordstrom BP/White Mountain boot from DSW/Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Bag



Love that outfit...how would you rate their leggings? I want a basic pair but done know where to begin


----------



## pavilion

Theory tee, Milly skirt, J.Crew belt, Prada flats, Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## No Cute

You all look wonderful!



GlammaGurl said:


> White dress I found months ago randomly. Finally wore it



You look amazing in this dress.


----------



## mmr

justpeachy4397 said:


> New hairdo! Chopped it off today


Love it -- the outfit and your new do.  You look great with your hair either length.

By the way...I just saw this video and it totally reminded me of your styling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-zl42iBZp0&feature=plcp


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here are some snapshots before running out for errands today:


----------



## bgyoshi

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love that outfit...how would you rate their leggings? I want a basic pair but done know where to begin



I love it! Even though it's $26, I'm sick of the cheaper ones that are see-through and fade and develop lint balls over time. These are thick enough and still very comfortable.


----------



## CoachGirl12

This was one of my OOTD a few days ago... so comfortable!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My OOTD yesterday


----------



## rx4dsoul

pavilion said:
			
		

> Theory tee, Milly skirt, J.Crew belt, Prada flats, Marc Jacobs bag



Simple easy and chic


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking great everyone! This is my outfit from yesterday:
> 
> Sweater, Skirt, Blouse: J. Crew
> Shoes: Miu Miu




You look so girly and pretty - it's a really beautiful outfit!

It's very cold (I woke in the night and there's no heating on yet) so I'm wearing:

2 John Smedley midnight blue thin sweaters ( as underwear and layering)
Sean O'Flynn powder blue shirt (an old too big one that fits over the sweaters easily!)
Glenmuir golf dark navy merino wool v neck sweater
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals as house slippers

Not planning to out - maximum would be to get the Sunday papers when I'd add:
Levi's black parka puffa
Timberland tan nubuck ankle boots (indigo ones worn out sadly)


----------



## lovemysavior

Went car shopping and this is what I wore today: Zara tee, Bod Christensen leather jacket, Current Elliot jeans and F21 booties.


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Went car shopping and this is what I wore today: Zara tee, Bod Christensen leather jacket, Current Elliot jeans and F21 booties.
> 
> View attachment 1934627




Nice outfit - Love the CE jeans - they're so much more expensive in the UK..


----------



## lovemysavior

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Here are some snapshots before running out for errands today:



Super cute


----------



## lovemysavior

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Nice outfit - Love the CE jeans - they're so much more expensive in the UK..



Thank you


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you



You're welcome..

CE jeans are about £250 ($400) in Selfridges which I think is double the US price..


----------



## lovemysavior

Cullinan said:
			
		

> You're welcome..
> 
> CE jeans are about £250 ($400) in Selfridges which I think is double the US price..



Wow!  That is a high price :/


----------



## shopnaddict

CoachGirl12 said:


> My OOTD yesterday


 
I love your outfit.  What brand of jeans are these?


----------



## CoachGirl12

shopnaddict said:
			
		

> I love your outfit.  What brand of jeans are these?



Thank u, they are no high fashion brand jeans, but they are Express


----------



## every1dreams

sammie225 said:
			
		

> from some days ago



Love this look, if I can find black tights I am def inspired to try this


----------



## euniqueD

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Went car shopping and this is what I wore today: Zara tee, Bod Christensen leather jacket, Current Elliot jeans and F21 booties.



Looking hot!


----------



## every1dreams

Inspired by Sammie225. Tried the shorts but it didn't work for me n since ill be doing a bit of walking opted for combat boots.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sunday  morning church outfit:  F21 top, Frenchi blazer, Kenneth Cole pants and BCBG t-strap sandals.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Going out OOTD, hard to tell in the pic but the shorts have a big bow on them


----------



## phiphi

lovemysavior said:


> Went car shopping and this is what I wore today: Zara tee, Bod Christensen leather jacket, Current Elliot jeans and F21 booties.
> 
> View attachment 1934627



super cute!



every1dreams said:


> Inspired by Sammie225. Tried the shorts but it didn't work for me n since ill be doing a bit of walking opted for combat boots.
> 
> View attachment 1935140



love the boots!



lovemysavior said:


> Sunday  morning church outfit:  F21 top, Frenchi blazer, Kenneth Cole pants and BCBG t-strap sandals.
> 
> View attachment 1935481



lovely pop of colour!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Going out OOTD, hard to tell in the pic but the shorts have a big bow on them
> 
> View attachment 1935487



love it!


----------



## phiphi

hellokatiegirl said:


> Looking great everyone! This is my outfit from yesterday:
> 
> Sweater, Skirt, Blouse: J. Crew
> Shoes: Miu Miu



love your skirt!



355F1 said:


> New Versace T~Shirt
> 
> Prada Shorts
> 
> Fendi Sandals (my faves!)



that t-shirt is so much fun!



pavilion said:


> Theory tee, Milly skirt, J.Crew belt, Prada flats, Marc Jacobs bag



super chic and cute!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some snapshots before running out for errands today:



i love everything about this outfit!



kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga motocycle jacket in havana, Alexander McQueen skull scarf, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balencaiga Antrahcite City (more pictures are and will be on my blog)



lovely!



bgyoshi said:


> You're all such an inspiration! Love looking at everyone's outfits and motivates me to not dress like a bum all the time lol.  Shopping outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Sunglasses/Denim Jacket, top, and leggings from Nordstrom BP/White Mountain boot from DSW/Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy Bag



you look amazing!


----------



## phiphi

a little black and white today - j crew top, zara skirt, stuart weitzman shoes


----------



## pavilion

phiphi said:
			
		

> a little black and white today - j crew top, zara skirt, stuart weitzman shoes



Love the sequin top!


----------



## every1dreams

Heading to the Dr. w/hubby. Thanks coachgrl


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Adding some green to my wardrobe with these lace pants. . . Zara pants, Old Navy top, Jacob cardigan, Chanel bag.


----------



## weibaobai

Anthro Top, SFAMK denim, Pedro Garcia booties


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks CJ~  I'm mostly casual nowadays but I still like to get fancy in my own way 



C.J. said:


> I really love this outfit, the way you mix the casual look of the striped shirt and distressed jeans with the dressy elements of necklace and Manolo Blahnik heels in a striking pink.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! A couple weeks ago I spent an afternoon with the owner of Books&Liquor, a harvard street style blog. She graciously shared the photos with me - here are a couple. The green blouse is Zara (old), and the trench is burberry


----------



## pavilion

Comfy and casual outfit from the weekend...

Tory Burch cardigan, J.Crew tee, J.Crew pants, Tods boots, Burberry scarf


----------



## melikey

Étoile Isabel Marant jacket, JCrew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Cullinan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! A couple weeks ago I spent an afternoon with the owner of Books&Liquor, a harvard street style blog. She graciously shared the photos with me - here are a couple. The green blouse is Zara (old), and the trench is burberry




Love the outfit, especially the Burberry trench...

My outfit for Monday was:

Viyella rib navy v neck jumper
Sean O 'Flynn powder blue shirt
John Smedley midnight blue thin sweater (as underwear)
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as slippers as I stayed home)

Didn't manage the challenge of wearing an unworn piece yet this week lol


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Casual, comfy, and catty ootd!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Casual, comfy, and catty ootd!!!


Those boots!! ::faints::


----------



## DaniellesCorner

lovemysavior said:


> Sunday  morning church outfit:  F21 top, Frenchi blazer, Kenneth Cole pants and BCBG t-strap sandals.
> 
> View attachment 1935481


 perfect combination


----------



## Gerry

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Casual, comfy, and catty ootd!!!


 
Hi there, you look so cute. Where did you get that cute kitty sweater? I lve it.


----------



## VanessaLVer

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Joie sweatshirt, Jbrand denim, Manolo shoes



I love your style! Your outfits and shoes are TDF!!!!


----------



## LawQT1908

daniellescorner said:
			
		

> perfect combination



+1


----------



## Cullinan

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Casual, comfy, and catty ootd!!!



How cute you look!!!

Very sweet and original - very nice for winter...

This morning the air is Freezing so I'm bundled up in

John Smedley thin midnight blue sweater (as underwear)
(2 shirts (one buttoned right to neck to hide the other one...))
TMLewin blue and white stripe under
Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline stripe
Viyella navy rib v neck jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

I hate layering up for winter!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

phiphi said:


> super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love the boots!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> love it!


 
Thank you Phiphi


----------



## lovemysavior

DaniellesCorner said:


> perfect combination


 
Aww thank you Dani


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Having fun with flamingos! This is my OOTD:

Sweater: J. Crew
Blouse: Ann Taylor
Skirt: Anthropologie


----------



## Sparklybags

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Casual, comfy, and catty ootd!!!



This sweater is adorable!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Having fun with flamingos! This is my OOTD:
> 
> Sweater: J. Crew
> Blouse: Ann Taylor
> Skirt: Anthropologie



Lovely skirt - I adore pink flamingos...

I'm wearing:

Viyella navy v neck rib jumper
TMLewin multistripe blue shirt with double cuffs - for the first time...but sadly it's too big- and silver cuff links
John Smedley midnight blue thin sweater as warm underwear
Serfontaine drainpipe indigo jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals - as house slippers


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Vanessa~ You're a sweetheart!



VanessaLVer said:


> I love your style! Your outfits and shoes are TDF!!!!


----------



## weibaobai

James Perse Cashmere dress, Fendi Booties


----------



## Sincerelycass11

weibaobai said:
			
		

> James Perse Cashmere dress, Fendi Booties



Love those shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

weibaobai said:


> James Perse Cashmere dress, Fendi Booties



your dress looks super comfortable.


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> James Perse Cashmere dress, Fendi Booties




Looking super chic - as always!!!!

Do you have any mistakes at all in your wardrobe???


----------



## weibaobai

Hi DC cutie~  Yes, the dress is so cozy and soft...like being in jammies 


DC-Cutie said:


> your dress looks super comfortable.


 
Hello Cullinan~ Thank you so much!  Believe me, there are pictures of me that would get me arrested by the fashion police!  I just realized through the years that less is more sometimes~


Cullinan said:


> Looking super chic - as always!!!!
> 
> Do you have any mistakes at all in your wardrobe???


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks sincerelycass~  I loved them so much that I have them in two colors!!! 


Sincerelycass11 said:


> Love those shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## melikey

My friend challenged me that I can't wear her Isabel Marant jacket... It is now mine since it's too big on her  

Étoile Isabel Marant jacket, Marc by Marc Jacobs  t-shirt, Muji scarf, rag&bone jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## melikey

melikey said:
			
		

> My friend challenged me that I can't wear her Isabel Marant jacket... It is now mine since it's too big on her
> 
> Étoile Isabel Marant jacket, Marc by Marc Jacobs  t-shirt, Muji scarf, rag&bone jeans, Converse sneakers, Givenchy Pandora.



Oops! Here's the picture.


----------



## melikey

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Heading to the Dr. w/hubby. Thanks coachgrl



You look amazing in those jeans!


----------



## every1dreams

melikey said:
			
		

> You look amazing in those jeans!



Thank you lady, that's why I love BeBe...






Off to do some shopping.


----------



## Ellapretty

Cozy outfit for a chilly day: H&M sweater, Garage jeggings, Old Navy boots & Coach bag.


----------



## 355F1

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Thank you lady, that's why I love BeBe...



I  Bebe


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I've been wearing this drop waist dress often. . .RW&Co dress, Joan & David heels.


----------



## every1dreams

355F1 said:
			
		

> I  Bebe



Air 5 tee-hee


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Cozy outfit for a chilly day: H&M sweater, Garage jeggings, Old Navy boots & Coach bag.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Cullinan

Ellapretty said:


> Cozy outfit for a chilly day: H&M sweater, Garage jeggings, Old Navy boots & Coach bag.



Lovely and cosy....beautiful sweater - looks nice and warm...

I'm wearing:

Viyella rib navy v neck jumper
TMLewin multistripe double cuff shirt and cuff links (sadly bought 3 identical last year, unworn and too big, so wearing to layer up for winter)
John Smedley midnight blue thin sweater as underwear/layer...
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals as house slippers..

Going out tomorrow so an easy day at home today to shake off flu


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Hi DC cutie~  Yes, the dress is so cozy and soft...like being in jammies
> 
> 
> Hello Cullinan~ Thank you so much!  Believe me, there are pictures of me that would get me arrested by the fashion police!  I just realized through the years that less is more sometimes~



I'm so relieved to see you write that!!

You always look so gorgeous!!

I'm gradually wearing my way around the unworn pieces and finding loads of shirts that are too big or have too long sleeves because I bought them on sale online and never tried them on.

I'll gradually wear my way round them over the winter as layers or pj tops and not make that mistake again!

Luckily the 4 winter shirts I bought recently fit perfectly, so I'll keep them for going out.


----------



## just1morebag

Im Starting to get in the mood for fall colors ... my outfit: 
Stripe sweater...forever 21, miss me skinnies, ariat boots, coach Lindsey bag


----------



## Cullinan

just1morebag said:


> Im Starting to get in the mood for fall colors ... my outfit:
> Stripe sweater...forever 21, miss me skinnies, ariat boots, coach Lindsey bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938109




Great outfit - especially love the boots and bag...


----------



## miu miu1

OOTD
Jacket - Balenciaga, Dress - Asos, Boots - Zara, Necklace - Vero Moda, Bag (not on pic) - Mulberry Silky Snake Alexa


----------



## Tyna

just1morebag said:


> Im Starting to get in the mood for fall colors ... my outfit:
> Stripe sweater...forever 21, miss me skinnies, ariat boots, coach Lindsey bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938109



Very cool outfit, I like it a lot!


----------



## lara parlak

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! A couple weeks ago I spent an afternoon with the owner of Books&Liquor, a harvard street style blog. She graciously shared the photos with me - here are a couple. The green blouse is Zara (old), and the trench is burberry


love  I like your shirt and your skirt.. veryyy good


----------



## pavilion

Corson blazer, J.Crew cashmere sweater, Theory pants, J.Crew heels


----------



## Dentist22

pavilion said:


> Comfy and casual outfit from the weekend...
> 
> Tory Burch cardigan, J.Crew tee, J.Crew pants, Tods boots, Burberry scarf
> 
> View attachment 1936419



This is perfect!  You are my inspiration.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing an outfit made up of pieces that are all several years old. . .Club Monaco skirt and jacket, H&M top, Chanel bag.


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an outfit made up of pieces that are all several years old. . .Club Monaco skirt and jacket, H&M top, Chanel bag.




Works really well together - you look like a ballerina!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I've been wearing this drop waist dress often. . .RW&Co dress, Joan & David heels.



LOOOVE the purple & brown combo!!!


----------



## every1dreams

Heading to Dr with hubby. A wife's job never ends.


----------



## weibaobai

Haute Hippie vest, jcrew chambray shirt, Vince pant, Alaia shoes


----------



## Tyna

weibaobai said:


> Haute Hippie vest, jcrew chambray shirt, Vince pant, Alaia shoes



I love your outfits, you always look very stylish and effortless!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Tyna~  You're sweet 



Tyna said:


> I love your outfits, you always look very stylish and effortless!


----------



## Cullinan

every1dreams said:


> Heading to Dr with hubby. A wife's job never ends.



Love the jeans - very Balmain!!

And the way your Burberry bag and phone match!!

Hope hubby is ok..


----------



## every1dreams

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Love the jeans - very Balmain!!
> 
> And the way your Burberry bag and phone match!!
> 
> Hope hubby is ok..



Thanks Cullinan... Injured his back overseas, so LOTS of Dr visits, trying to prevent surgery.


----------



## Cullinan

every1dreams said:


> Thanks Cullinan... Injured his back overseas, so LOTS of Dr visits, trying to prevent surgery.




My thoughts are with you - I'm also always at the doctors or hospital as well


----------



## every1dreams

Cullinan said:
			
		

> My thoughts are with you - I'm also always at the doctors or hospital as well



Hope for the best, be prepared for the worst and TRY to enjoy life as much as possible through it all.


----------



## C.J.

pavilion said:


> Corson blazer, J.Crew cashmere sweater, Theory pants, J.Crew heels


Very classic!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an outfit made up of pieces that are all several years old. . .Club Monaco skirt and jacket, H&M top, Chanel bag.


Love your turquoise and cream color combination!



weibaobai said:


> Haute Hippie vest, jcrew chambray shirt, Vince pant, Alaia shoes


Chic as usual!


----------



## Ellapretty

Just realized I have an outfit formula I stick to (without meaning to!) H&M top, garage jeans & Old Navy boots.


----------



## Cullinan

All wrapped up as its the first day out since the flu:

2 thin John Smedley midnight blue jumpers (as underwear/layering)
TMLewin multistripe shirt (too big so goes over 2 layers)
Glenmuir dark navy golf sweater
Serfontaine indigo drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

To go out:
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes
Either : Levi's puffa parka
Or: Edina Ronay shearling coat

Depending on how cold it is when I go out!!


----------



## jlao

Me yesterday:

Shearling hooded vest - D&G, Blouse - Gap, Jeans - J Brand, Tiger ring - Kenneth Jay Lane, Bracelet ring - BCBG


----------



## aliceanna

Yesterday's after-work outfit (on my blog today)


----------



## 355F1

every1dreams said:


> Air 5 tee-hee



Hmmm.....^^^


----------



## every1dreams

355F1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....^^^



Lol, instead of high 5... Air 5


----------



## 355F1

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Lol, instead of high 5... Air 5







Bah!!!

Never heard that before. 


 it!!!


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew blazer, Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels


----------



## pavilion

C.J. said:
			
		

> Very classic!






			
				Dentist22 said:
			
		

> This is perfect!  You are my inspiration.



Thank you both for your kind comments!


----------



## euniqueD

jlao said:
			
		

> Me yesterday:
> 
> Shearling hooded vest - D&G, Blouse - Gap, Jeans - J Brand, Tiger ring - Kenneth Jay Lane, Bracelet ring - BCBG



Haha you look so warm!


----------



## Jesssh

jlao said:


> Me yesterday:
> 
> Shearling hooded vest - D&G, Blouse - Gap, Jeans - J Brand, Tiger ring - Kenneth Jay Lane, Bracelet ring - BCBG



This is so CUTE! Love the colors.


----------



## every1dreams

Heading out...


----------



## justpeachy4397

love this LV scarf to bits!


----------



## Ellapretty

Love the scarf too - it just makes everything look so glam!



justpeachy4397 said:


> love this LV scarf to bits!


----------



## weibaobai

Muji cashmere sweater, BR silk Tank, J brand cargo skinnies, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## C.J.

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blazer, Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels


Nice color combo. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> love this LV scarf to bits!


Wow, awesome pictures, I love how you radiate joie de vivre. Shoes, bag, outfit, hairdo, everything's pure perfection. 
 I guess you'd even rock those upcoming Dolce & Gabbana burlap bag dresses. 



weibaobai said:


> Muji cashmere sweater, BR silk Tank, J brand cargo skinnies, Miu Miu shoes


Lovely outfit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Some top I got from a boutique
Hudson Jeans
TB thora sandals
LV SpeedyB DE


----------



## Sincerelycass11

pavilion said:
			
		

> J.Crew blazer, Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels



Love!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> love this LV scarf to bits!



So fab!!! One of my faves!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

C.J. said:


> Nice color combo.
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome pictures, I love how you radiate joie de vivre. Shoes, bag, outfit, hairdo, everything's pure perfection.
> I guess you'd even rock those upcoming Dolce & Gabbana burlap bag dresses.
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit.



Thanks so much for your sweet comment CJ  tried to google the d&g burlap dress but couldn't find any pics... dying to see that haha!


----------



## soleilbrun

justpeachy4397 said:


> love this LV scarf to bits!


 


weibaobai said:


> Muji cashmere sweater, BR silk Tank, J brand cargo skinnies, Miu Miu shoes


 
You two are magnificent every day!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.


 
Love it Jenny!  You always look great!!  Love the jacket!


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.



Fantastic as always! Love your coat again!!!


----------



## FashionStylist1

LOVE LOVE LOVE the outfit! I'm obsessed with those blue flats! 



asl_bebes said:


> @Cullinan and @justpeachy4397, Thanks for sweet comments
> 
> Another recent work outfit, it's been cold here so another comfy cardigan.  I'm also wearing my new leather leggings (front is real leather and the back is made of knit material) ... love love these leggings!  I can see myself wearing these leggings all the time.  I did buy them snug but I can see the knees starting to stretch out.  I kept trying to stand up at work to avoid stretching out my leggings.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 1930890


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.



Wow you look fantastic Jenny!!!
If you dont mind me saying though, Im not much of a fan of the neckpiece, it draws my eyes there instead of the coat which is so fab! Love how you pulled this together, its simple, edgy somehow and best of all...it looks like its actually keeping you warm.


----------



## MissK_Marie

weibaobai said:


> Muji cashmere sweater, BR silk Tank, J brand cargo skinnies, Miu Miu shoes



your style is AMAZING!!


----------



## Tyna

weibaobai said:


> Muji cashmere sweater, BR silk Tank, J brand cargo skinnies, Miu Miu shoes



I'm in love with your style


----------



## hellokatiegirl

It's finally sweater weather here! My sweater and blouse are J. Crew, the skirt is Gap.


----------



## Jen123

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blazer, Laundry by Shelli Segal dress, J.Crew belt, Lanvin heels
> 
> View attachment 1939140



I idolize your style, simple and perfect!


----------



## justpeachy4397

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> It's finally sweater weather here! My sweater and blouse are J. Crew, the skirt is Gap.



So cute!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.



Gorgeous! Everything from the outfit to the landscape to you!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.



Ohh love this!  Love the coat.


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> It's finally sweater weather here! My sweater and blouse are J. Crew, the skirt is Gap.




Oh you look so cute in that sweater!!

I love navy blue sweaters, but I don't have anything as snazzy as that - mine are all classics.

I'll have to check out the UK J Crew website...


----------



## every1dreams

Nice enough day to show of my stems. TGIF.


----------



## weibaobai

Plim sweater, opening ceremony skirt, derek lam boots


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ladies, you're all far too kind! 



C.J. said:


> Lovely outfit.


 


soleilbrun said:


> You two are magnificent every day!


 


MissK_Marie said:


> your style is AMAZING!!


 


Tyna said:


> I'm in love with your style


----------



## C.J.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing all of my current favourite pieces. . .H&M coat, Zara top, BCBG necklace, Aldo boots, Chanel Sunglasses and bag.


This looks really nice! 



weibaobai said:


> Plim sweater, opening ceremony skirt, derek lam boots


Great as always! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks so much for your sweet comment CJ   tried to google the d&g burlap dress but couldn't find any  pics... dying to see that haha!


I attached an image of the dress I was talking about that I found on vogue.com!


----------



## kiwishopper

Me yesterday! More are on my blog


----------



## justpeachy4397

C.J. said:


> I attached an image of the dress I was talking about that I found on vogue.com!



Aah, that's out of control! Haha, thanks for sharing!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!


----------



## Tyna

Oh you ladies are all beautiful!


----------



## Cullinan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!



Great outfit, gorgeous bag!

Very wintery in the UK so layered up in:

2 John Smedley midnight blue thin sweaters (as underwear/layering)
TMLewin blue multistripe shirt (much too big so good for layering)
Glenmuir dark navy v neck merino jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals as house slippers.


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy Sweater & Boots, H&M pin, Garage jeans & LV speedy.


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Hi DC cutie~  Yes, the dress is so cozy and soft...like being in jammies
> 
> 
> Hello Cullinan~ Thank you so much!  Believe me, there are pictures of me that would get me arrested by the fashion police!  I just realized through the years that less is more sometimes~




The more I see your gorgeous clothes, the harder I find it to believe you've ever made a mistake!!!

Your outfits are amazing - you put my collection to shame - although I have some very expensive investment pieces I also have a load of clothes that don't fit because I hoarded them away and by the time I came to wear them, I'd list so much weight that they're only useful for winter layering or pjs.

I think you must have the most perfect wardrobe on TPF!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Sweater & Boots, H&M pin, Garage jeans & LV speedy.



Cute! I love the sweater!


----------



## euniqueD

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Plim sweater, opening ceremony skirt, derek lam boots



You look stunning!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Cullinan said:


> Oh you look so cute in that sweater!!
> 
> I love navy blue sweaters, but I don't have anything as snazzy as that - mine are all classics.
> 
> I'll have to check out the UK J Crew website...



Thanks Cullinan! You should check out the J. Crew website, they also have many more traditional/classic styles as well. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> So cute!



Thanks justpeachy! 



kiwishopper said:


> Me yesterday! More are on my blog



I love this jacket!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!



Gorgeous outfit! I love the vintage Chanel bag!



Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Sweater & Boots, H&M pin, Garage jeans & LV speedy.



I love this sweater, in fact I have it in the green/navy colorway. It looks great on you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

No makeup for breakfast this morning Its freezing today, so I decided to break out a knit cape thing over a long sleeve shirt and black true religion skinny jeans. For color i added a pop of red in a bracelet and gold earrings/necklace. This is also the first time wearing my YSL shearling booties out!!! I love them  I downsized purses too so it won't be a crapsack today


----------



## Dentist22

Sincerelycass11 said:


> No makeup for breakfast this morning Its freezing today, so I decided to break out a knit cape thing over a long sleeve shirt and black true religion skinny jeans. For color i added a pop of red in a bracelet and gold earrings/necklace. This is also the first time wearing my YSL shearling booties out!!! I love them  I downsized purses too so it won't be a crapsack today



Love the booties!!!  And the sweeter for that matter


----------



## Lawseenai

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> No makeup for breakfast this morning Its freezing today, so I decided to break out a knit cape thing over a long sleeve shirt and black true religion skinny jeans. For color i added a pop of red in a bracelet and gold earrings/necklace. This is also the first time wearing my YSL shearling booties out!!! I love them  I downsized purses too so it won't be a crapsack today



Love your YSL booties!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks Cullinan! You should check out the J. Crew website, they also have many more traditional/classic styles as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks justpeachy!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit! I love the vintage Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this sweater, in fact I have it in the green/navy colorway. It looks great on you!




I will check it out as I really need sweaters now that its so cold, I love navy blue, and that one is So cute..

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Perfect Day

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!



Gorgeous


----------



## Perfect Day

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> No makeup for breakfast this morning Its freezing today, so I decided to break out a knit cape thing over a long sleeve shirt and black true religion skinny jeans. For color i added a pop of red in a bracelet and gold earrings/necklace. This is also the first time wearing my YSL shearling booties out!!! I love them  I downsized purses too so it won't be a crapsack today



Love the booties, they look so warm


----------



## iluvmybags

My outfit last night ~ 

Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
Bag - LV SC


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous looks! Loving the YSL boots, ladies!


----------



## Tyna

Sincerelycass11 said:


> No makeup for breakfast this morning Its freezing today, so I decided to break out a knit cape thing over a long sleeve shirt and black true religion skinny jeans. For color i added a pop of red in a bracelet and gold earrings/necklace. This is also the first time wearing my YSL shearling booties out!!! I love them  I downsized purses too so it won't be a crapsack today



Cassandra, you look stunning!)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Love your vintage Maxi, it's gorgeous as are you! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!



I adore your style! You always look meticulously put together and all your outfits/accessories are lovely yet pretty affordable for most! Thanks for sharing! 


Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Sweater & Boots, H&M pin, Garage jeans & LV speedy.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lawseenai said:
			
		

> Love your YSL booties!






			
				Dentist22 said:
			
		

> Love the booties!!!  And the sweeter for that matter




Thank you!!  they are so comfy!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

LoveMyMarc said:


> Cute! I love the sweater!





hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this sweater, in fact I have it in the green/navy colorway. It looks great on you!





scoobiesmomma said:


> I adore your style! You always look meticulously put together and all your outfits/accessories are lovely yet pretty affordable for most! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks - I was so happy to find this sweater on the Old Navy website - I've really been loving large polka dots this season. I also have a camel & pink polka dot GAP sweater on the way 

*scoobiesmomma* - thank you SO much for your sweet comment - it really made my day


----------



## jhs216

iluvmybags said:


> my outfit last night ~
> 
> dress & leather jacket - kirna zabate for target
> shoes - ysl tribute booties
> bag - lv sc


hot!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

weibaobai said:


> Plim sweater, opening ceremony skirt, derek lam boots


Your beautiful and so well put together.


----------



## Meandmyhermes

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!


Congrats on your Chanel - looks great on you. Love your look.


----------



## Meta

Outfit from yesterday..






Top: ZARA 
Vest: Gifted from my sis
Jeans: J Brand 
Coat: Uniqlo 
Boots: Cole Haan


----------



## Meta

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit last night ~
> 
> Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
> Bag - LV SC



JJ, love the SC in Turquoise!  You're looking good!


----------



## No Cute

Ladies, you all look beautiful!


----------



## just1morebag

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit last night ~
> 
> Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
> Bag - LV SC


iluvmybags,, love this !!!!


----------



## just1morebag

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit last night ~
> 
> Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
> Bag - LV SC


ilubmybags,,,those are fierce!!!!!!!!


Sincerelycass11 said:


> No makeup for breakfast this morning Its freezing today, so I decided to break out a knit cape thing over a long sleeve shirt and black true religion skinny jeans. For color i added a pop of red in a bracelet and gold earrings/necklace. This is also the first time wearing my YSL shearling booties out!!! I love them  I downsized purses too so it won't be a crapsack today


Your gorgeous without it!!!!



Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Sweater & Boots, H&M pin, Garage jeans & LV speedy.


 love the boots Ella!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!





C.J. said:


> This looks really nice!
> 
> 
> Great as always!
> 
> 
> I attached an image of the dress I was talking about that I found on vogue.com!


such a classy look!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

just1morebag said:
			
		

> ilubmybags,,,those are fierce!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your gorgeous without it!!!!
> 
> love the boots Ella!
> 
> such a classy look!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ninjanna

H&M grey metallic knit, ASOS mint trousers with zip detail, Michael Kors rose gold watch, Rubi Shoes pink ballet flats, Alexander Wang Devere with rabbit trim, and Rayban Wayfarer.


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty ladies!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my "cozy" flannel weekend outfit. 

Shirt: J. Crew
Jeans: Levi
Bag: J. Crew
Boots: Chloe


----------



## every1dreams

Happy Veteran's Day/weekend!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

7 jeans

Zara sweater

Christian louboutin flats


----------



## Lawseenai

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Happy Friday, everyone! Here's my new (to me) vintage chanel maxi. Love it so much!



I would love to get the same coat! Do you find that it is difficult to take care of cuz of the light color? It rains a lot where I live so I am kinda scared that this will get dirty...


----------



## rx4dsoul

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit last night ~
> 
> Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
> Bag - LV SC



iluvmybags! You are rocking that LV SC!!! You know how Sooo in love with that bag  I am. You look great by the way....


----------



## merekat703

My outfit for today
Sweater: Victoria's Secret Multi-Way tied at neck
Scarf: Alexander McQueen pashmina
Pants: Dollhouse Pleather skinnies
Boots: Nine West patent motos
Jewelry: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Cullinan

weN84 said:


> Outfit from yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: ZARA
> Vest: Gifted from my sis
> Jeans: J Brand
> Coat: Uniqlo
> Boots: Cole Haan



I love your outfit - the coat and vest look toasty and warm, J Brand jeans are always a winner, and I'm a sucker for boots - I could wear them all year round!!!

Today I'm wearing:
Viyella navy rib v neck jumper
TMLewin blue multistripe double cuff shirt and silver cuff links
John Smedley thin midnight blue sweater (as underwear layer)
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with ankle zips

To go to my hospital appointment:
Edina Ronay black shearling coat (test driven yesterday and SO warm!)
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes

Then home to the warm - any shopping will be online today!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit last night ~
> 
> Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
> Bag - LV SC



I LOVE the jacket!


----------



## Cullinan

iluvmybags said:


> My outfit last night ~
> 
> Dress & Leather Jacket - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Shoes - YSL Tribute Booties
> Bag - LV SC




I missed the picture of the leather jacket but agree totally its a great jacket!!

I could buy a leather jacket every day of my life!


----------



## Meta

Cullinan said:


> I love your outfit - the coat and vest look toasty and warm, J Brand jeans are always a winner, and I'm a sucker for boots - I could wear them all year round!!!



Thank you!  I agree that J Brand jeans are a winner!


----------



## Cullinan

weN84 said:


> Thank you!  I agree that J Brand jeans are a winner!




Even Kate Middleton loves them - the future queen of England, so maybe one day they will have the Royal Warrant lol


----------



## every1dreams

Def been brisk this w'end...


----------



## weibaobai

Truth and pride blazer, anlo denim, All Saints shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you CJ!! 


C.J. said:


> Great as always!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Cullinan~ thank you, you're such a sweetheart!  I have a lot of clothes but there are many many days where I look in my closet and have NOTHING to wear!
OMG! Im a hoarder too!  It's so hard for me to let pieces go even if I hadn't worn them since college...my DH says that I need to let some stuff go bc I have them in plastic containers right now and it's taking up so much space!  
My philosophy is that you don't have to spend a lot to look great!  And also I buy 90% of my stuff on sale!  I love a good deal!



Cullinan said:


> The more I see your gorgeous clothes, the harder I find it to believe you've ever made a mistake!!!
> 
> Your outfits are amazing - you put my collection to shame - although I have some very expensive investment pieces I also have a load of clothes that don't fit because I hoarded them away and by the time I came to wear them, I'd list so much weight that they're only useful for winter layering or pjs.
> 
> I think you must have the most perfect wardrobe on TPF!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello meandmyhermes~

Thanks so much!  I appreciate your very kind comment 



Meandmyhermes said:


> Your beautiful and so well put together.


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Hi Cullinan~ thank you, you're such a sweetheart!  I have a lot of clothes but there are many many days where I look in my closet and have NOTHING to wear!
> OMG! Im a hoarder too!  It's so hard for me to let pieces go even if I hadn't worn them since college...my DH says that I need to let some stuff go bc I have them in plastic containers right now and it's taking up so much space!
> My philosophy is that you don't have to spend a lot to look great!  And also I buy 90% of my stuff on sale!  I love a good deal!



I come from a family of hoarders so I can imagine how many clothes you must have!!

But you always look as if you've just stepped out of Vogue - you definitely don't have NOTHING to wear!!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

weibaobai said:


> Truth and pride blazer, anlo denim, All Saints shoes



I love that veste!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks soleibrun!



soleilbrun said:


> I love that veste!


----------



## soleilbrun

weibaobai said:


> Thanks soleibrun!



I mean blazer. Sometimes it gets complicated when I toggle between english and french. You're welcome.


----------



## 355F1

Louis Vuttion tee

Banana Republic pants

Fendi sandals.


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Truth and pride blazer, anlo denim, All Saints shoes




Gorgeous jacket - brings a simple outfit to life!

Looking lovely as ever...


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Yesterday's OOTD
For my birthday, and to support anti bullying!


----------



## Shopmore

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Yesterday's OOTD
> For my birthday, and to support anti bullying!



Love your Prada!


----------



## Jen123

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's OOTD
> For my birthday, and to support anti bullying!



Happy Birthday  gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Jen123

merekat703 said:


> My outfit for today
> Sweater: Victoria's Secret Multi-Way tied at neck
> Scarf: Alexander McQueen pashmina
> Pants: Dollhouse Pleather skinnies
> Boots: Nine West patent motos
> Jewelry: Tiffany & Co.



Love the scarf!!


----------



## sokafor

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Yesterday's OOTD
> For my birthday, and to support anti bullying!



Cute purse!


----------



## jlao

Today from my blog:  http://styledbyjanet.blogspot.com/

Blazer - Zara; Top - H&M; Skirt - Alexander Wang


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my outfit for today. Clad in plaid! 

Skirt, Blouse, Shoes, Belt: J. Crew
Bag: Prada


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's OOTD
> For my birthday, and to support anti bullying!



I love your outfit and your Prada! The color is so pretty!


----------



## sokafor

jlao said:
			
		

> Today from my blog:  http://styledbyjanet.blogspot.com/
> 
> Blazer - Zara; Top - H&M; Skirt - Alexander Wang



This is my kind of style! You look amazing. Love your blazer.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it Jenny!  You always look great!!  Love the jacket!





miu miu1 said:


> Fantastic as always! Love your coat again!!!





justpeachy4397 said:


> Gorgeous! Everything from the outfit to the landscape to you!





kcf68 said:


> Ohh love this!  Love the coat.





C.J. said:


> This looks really nice!




Thank you so very much everyone!


----------



## No Cute

every1dreams said:


> Def been brisk this w'end...
> 
> View attachment 1944064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944068



You look wonderful!  That coat is amazing!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow you look fantastic Jenny!!!
> If you dont mind me saying though, Im not much of a fan of the neckpiece, it draws my eyes there instead of the coat which is so fab! Love how you pulled this together, its simple, edgy somehow and best of all...it looks like its actually keeping you warm.




Thanks so much Rx4dsoul!  I appreciate your honest feedback.  Every outfit I wear and post on the blog is an outfit I actually wore in real life.  I would never post an outfit that I have not worn outside of the house, which means sometimes a pairing could be slightly off.  The necklace may detract from the coat, but it was meant to be worn with the outfit underneath.  Ha ha, yes, this outfit is actually keeping me warm too!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.


----------



## every1dreams

No Cute said:
			
		

> You look wonderful!  That coat is amazing!



Thanks, it's my fave. Keeps me this size bc it's very unforgiving. If I gain 2lbs I can't button it


----------



## doreenjoy

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.



For a minute I thought you'd posted a pic from a fashion magazine. Seriously, you look so put together!


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.



I like the outfit- I Love your skirt, it looks kind of bronzy in the picture, perfect for autumn...

I'm wearing:

2 thin John Smedley jumpers as layers (one brand new)
TMLewin multistripe shirt (too big so layers over thin jumpers)
Viyella navy rib merino jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips (new jeans hopefully in the mail this week!)

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals as house slippers

If I'm well enough to go out I'll add:

Edina Ronay black shearling coat,black leather gloves and YSL black pashmina
Timberland nubuck ankle boots with extra socks for warmth

Looking for winter hat to keep my head warm as well!

Roll on spring!!


----------



## sara09

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.



Great look, love the skirt especially!


----------



## Tyna

jlao said:


> Today from my blog:  http://styledbyjanet.blogspot.com/
> 
> Blazer - Zara; Top - H&M; Skirt - Alexander Wang



Beautiful!


----------



## roxies_mom

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.



Great style.....


----------



## limom

jlao said:


> Today from my blog:  http://styledbyjanet.blogspot.com/
> 
> Blazer - Zara; Top - H&M; Skirt - Alexander Wang



Stealing your look today.
Thanks.


----------



## C.J.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.


This is amazing!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing more of my favourite things. . .chambray, Chanel and chunky jewels. . .Zara jacket, BCBG necklace, Wilfred skirt, Chanel handbag.



This is so chic!!! Love that tweed on you too!!


----------



## sokafor

My outfit for this long and chilly day. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Puangster

Hi to all! My first OOTD posting in here. 
T-shirt - Givenchy, Blazer - POA, Jeans - Pierre Balmain, Sneaker - YSL, Watch - Panerai


----------



## Puangster

jlao said:


> Today from my blog:  http://styledbyjanet.blogspot.com/
> 
> Blazer - Zara; Top - H&M; Skirt - Alexander Wang



Nice!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Puangster said:


> Hi to all! My first OOTD posting in here.
> T-shirt - Givenchy, Blazer - POA, Jeans - Pierre Balmain, Sneaker - YSL, Watch - Panerai



Those sneakers are HOTTTT!!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

doreenjoy said:


> For a minute I thought you'd posted a pic from a fashion magazine. Seriously, you look so put together!





Cullinan said:


> I like the outfit- I Love your skirt, it looks kind of bronzy in the picture, perfect for autumn...





sara09 said:


> Great look, love the skirt especially!





roxies_mom said:


> Great style.....





C.J. said:


> This is amazing!





Sincerelycass11 said:


> This is so chic!!! Love that tweed on you too!!




*Aww, you are all just so sweet!  Thank you!*


----------



## FLPPrincess

Sokafor and Puangster, those outfits are traffic-stoppers in an amazing way!!! I adore the skirt matched with the camel top and that amazing necklace!!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jenny Lauren said:


> Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.



Cute outfit ...and I love your hair like that


----------



## sokafor

FLPPrincess said:
			
		

> Sokafor and Puangster, those outfits are traffic-stoppers in an amazing way!!! I adore the skirt matched with the camel top and that amazing necklace!!!!



Aw thank you! So kind.


----------



## iluvmybags

Yesterday's outfit (yea, I know - same bag! I don't usually change my bag daily to match my outfit!) 

Sweater - Kirna Zabate for Target
Balenciaga leather jacket
Simply Vera Wang for Kohls leggings & tunic
Born Boots
Chan Lu Scarf 
LV Bag


----------



## miu miu1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.



Very cute! Love the sweater


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.



Love


----------



## miu miu1

weibaobai said:


> Truth and pride blazer, anlo denim, All Saints shoes



Fantastic! The blazer is awesome!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

weN84 said:


> JJ, love the SC in Turquoise!  You're looking good!


Thanks Wen!  Long time, no "see"!  You look great as well!
(I guess we're bag "cousins", no?)



just1morebag said:


> iluvmybags,, love this !!!!


Thank you!



rx4dsoul said:


> iluvmybags! You are rocking that LV SC!!! You know how Sooo in love with that bag  I am. You look great by the way....


Thanks so much Rx!  
I'd been drooling over that bag for so long, and never thought I'd own one, but an opportunity presented itself to me & I just couldn't resist!  Best bag investment I've ever made! I really love it!


LoveMyMarc said:


> I LOVE the jacket!





Cullinan said:


> I missed the picture of the leather jacket but agree totally its a great jacket!!
> 
> I could buy a leather jacket every day of my life!


Thanks so much!  It really is a great leather jacket!  It's a little lightweight, but it had warmed up to 60s last weekend, so it was perfect!


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Aww, you are all just so sweet!  Thank you!*




We can't all be wrong!!!!


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.




You look great - the sweater looks super warm and the tangerine skirt really brightens up winter!!

Love it!


----------



## Cullinan

iluvmybags said:


> Yesterday's outfit (yea, I know - same bag! I don't usually change my bag daily to match my outfit!)
> 
> Sweater - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Balenciaga leather jacket
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohls leggings & tunic
> Born Boots
> Chan Lu Scarf
> LV Bag



Totally in love with your leather jacket - would be a nice addition to my collection but they never make it to the sales


----------



## justpeachy4397

My beloved baby cashmere sweater from loro piana


----------



## iluvmybags

Cullinan said:


> Totally in love with your leather jacket - would be a nice addition to my collection but they never make it to the sales



Have you checked hghbagsonline?  Erica sells the jackets below retail and she often offers coupon codes for additional discounts (and they do get marked down)  I bought both of my jackets from her at far less than retail!


----------



## soleilbrun

iluvmybags said:


> Yesterday's outfit (yea, I know - same bag! I don't usually change my bag daily to match my outfit!)
> 
> Sweater - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Balenciaga leather jacket
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohls leggings & tunic
> Born Boots
> Chan Lu Scarf
> LV Bag



I love the look especially the jacket. Is it black with black or lead zips?


----------



## weibaobai

Vince dress, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## No Cute

sokafor said:


> My outfit for this long and chilly day. Happy Tuesday!



You look beautiful!  Great outfit!



Puangster said:


> Hi to all! My first OOTD posting in here.
> T-shirt - Givenchy, Blazer - POA, Jeans - Pierre Balmain, Sneaker - YSL, Watch - Panerai



I like your outfit!


----------



## 19flowers

iluvmybags said:


> Yesterday's outfit (*yea, I know - same bag! I don't usually change my bag daily to match my outfit!) *Sweater - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Balenciaga leather jacket
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohls leggings & tunic
> Born Boots
> Chan Lu Scarf
> LV Bag




don't change that gorgeous bag - it will look GREAT with almost everything!!
love it!


----------



## sokafor

No Cute said:


> You look beautiful!  Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your outfit!



 Thanks so much!


----------



## iluvmybags

soleilbrun said:


> I love the look especially the jacket. Is it black with black or lead zips?



It's actually Tempete (dark grey) with grey zips!!  The lighting makes it look darker than it really is.  I've been debating whether or not to get this season's Asphault, but I'm afraid it's too similar to Tempete


----------



## sokafor

For those that understand how nice it is to get cozy in the evenings... After a long day of strutting around in professional attire for work (or in my case, pharmacy school...), this is how I still like to keep it feminine, but also comfy (and warm) to carry on the end of my day in my personal space. 

Thick leggings are probably my favorite wardrobe item. And a good basic v-neck.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today's outfit in paisley.

Skirt and blouse: J. Crew
Sweater: Target
Necklace: Kate Spade
Shoes: DV Dolce Vita


----------



## Lawseenai

Its my first time sharing. Today's work outfit...


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Vince dress, Miu Miu shoes



Gorgeous outfit! I love the shoes!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.



I have to hunt down this sweater. I love fair isle!



iluvmybags said:


> Yesterday's outfit (yea, I know - same bag! I don't usually change my bag daily to match my outfit!)
> 
> Sweater - Kirna Zabate for Target
> Balenciaga leather jacket
> Simply Vera Wang for Kohls leggings & tunic
> Born Boots
> Chan Lu Scarf
> LV Bag



I love your outfit and your bag. The color of your LV is gorgeous!



justpeachy4397 said:


> My beloved baby cashmere sweater from loro piana



Very chic justpeachy!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today's outfit in paisley.
> 
> Skirt and blouse: J. Crew
> Sweater: Target
> Necklace: Kate Spade
> Shoes: DV Dolce Vita




I love the way you've combined the turquoise and lilac together in your outfit!
So bright and cheery in these wintery months!!

I'm wearing:
2 John Smedley thin jumpers in navy as underwear/layers
TMLewin blue multistripe shirt with silver cuff links
Glenmuir dark navy v neck jumper
Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zips on the ankles

Fitflops black Gogh sandals as slippers

If I go out:

Edina Ronay black shearling coat 
YSL haute couture pashmina
Timberland nubuck ankle boots


----------



## cfca22

sokafor said:


> For those that understand how nice it is to get cozy in the evenings... After a long day of strutting around in professional attire for work (or in my case, pharmacy school...), this is how I still like to keep it feminine, but also comfy (and warm) to carry on the end of my day in my personal space.
> 
> Thick leggings are probably my favorite wardrobe item. And a good basic v-neck.



Super cute and I know what you me


----------



## Flip88

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Vince dress, Miu Miu shoes



Love this dress!


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> Vince dress, Miu Miu shoes



I love your dress and your puppy is so cute too


----------



## miu miu1

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today's outfit in paisley.
> 
> Skirt and blouse: J. Crew
> Sweater: Target
> Necklace: Kate Spade
> Shoes: DV Dolce Vita



Great color combo 
Your putfits are always so cute.


----------



## Tyna

weibaobai said:


> Vince dress, Miu Miu shoes



Fabulous as always! I love you sense of style!


----------



## Cullinan

miu miu1 said:


> Great color combo
> Your putfits are always so cute.



Yes, she looks terrific doesn't she!


----------



## weibaobai

Joe's jeans, J crew cardi, BR silk tank, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you everyone so much! 



Cullinan said:


> Gorgeous jacket - brings a simple outfit to life!
> 
> Looking lovely as ever...





miu miu1 said:


> Fantastic! The blazer is awesome!!!





hellokatiegirl said:


> Gorgeous outfit! I love the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hunt down this sweater. I love fair isle!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your outfit and your bag. The color of your LV is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic justpeachy!





Flip88 said:


> Love this dress!





shalomjude said:


> I love your dress and your puppy is so cute too





Tyna said:


> Fabulous as always! I love you sense of style!


----------



## Maddy luv

every1dreams said:


> Nice enough day to show of my stems. TGIF.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940371


love your outfits, simple but classy


----------



## Maddy luv

weibaobai said:


> Joe's jeans, J crew cardi, BR silk tank, CL shoes


I love your style!


----------



## pavilion

For work - Comptoir des Cotonniers sweater, LOFT skirt, Tory Burch flats


----------



## melikey

I love fall in San Francisco, cool enough for tweed, warm enough for loafers.

J Crew shirt, A.P.C. tweed blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## sokafor

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Super cute and I know what you me



Thank you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Maddy luv~  



Maddy luv said:


> I love your style!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lawseenai said:
			
		

> Its my first time sharing. Today's work outfit...



Love it! Structured and feminine


----------



## Meandmyhermes

justpeachy4397 said:


> My beloved baby cashmere sweater from loro piana


You have fabulous style, love all your outfits.


----------



## Dedi

You ladies are all so stylish!

I don't take pictures of myself everyday, but I do take pictures in the dressing room, when I go on my bi-annual shopping sprees. I usually buy several cheap dresses every 3 months or so. The rule is they must all be below $70. 

For everyday, I just put pedigreed jackets or cardigans over them (sometimes even a Chanel on a special day) and head out the door. Makes dressing easy. 

These dresses have not been tailored yet. As you can see they are ill-fitting especially around the boob area  anyway....


----------



## Dedi

Meandmyhermes said:


> You have fabulous style, love all your outfits.



i agree.


----------



## Lawseenai

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Love it! Structured and feminine



Thanks!!!


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Thank you everyone so much!



I honestly don't think you could look bad if you tried - you're the epitome of elegance!


----------



## Dedi

weibaobai said:


> Joe's jeans, J crew cardi, BR silk tank, CL shoes



loving the cardi!


----------



## weibaobai

Oh Cullinan~  You're making me blush.  Thanks for being a sweetheart! 



Cullinan said:


> I honestly don't think you could look bad if you tried - you're the epitome of elegance!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Dedi~  I love this cardi bc it's so snuggly and has fun details!



Dedi said:


> loving the cardi!


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Oh Cullinan~  You're making me blush.  Thanks for being a sweetheart!




No problem- you are a sweetheart yourself!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*Jenny Lauren* - I love the chambray shirt with the metallic skirt.  Also your outfit with the orange skirt is making me want to run to my nearest h&m to find it.

*sokafor *- Your cowl neck sweater + skirt is a hot outfit   Warm yet incredibly chic.

*Puangster *- Work it!  Your outfit is nicely put together and every single piece is making me 

*iluvmybags *- I love the color of your LV bag 

*justpeachy* - Beautiful smile!  Love your red skinnies.

*weibaobai *- I am loving your chic outfits and your adorable pup in the background of your pictures

*hellokatiegirl *- Love the color combo!

*Lawseenai* - Chic work outfit, please share more 

*pavillon *- Love the outfit (and love your leopard cuff!!)

*melikey* - Hey "melikey" the way you put together that outfit (sorry for the cheesiness....)

*Dedi* - nice dresses


----------



## blackice87

Roots scarf. Zara pants and cardigan. Gap top and flats.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Meandmyhermes said:


> You have fabulous style, love all your outfits.



Thanks so much meandmyhermes


----------



## pavilion

melikey said:
			
		

> I love fall in San Francisco, cool enough for tweed, warm enough for loafers.
> 
> J Crew shirt, A.P.C. tweed blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora.



Love the loafers and tweed!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic shirt, Kate Spade skirt, Tory Burch flats, J.Crew scarf


----------



## Lawseenai

A quick snap before heading out... It's starting to be cold here.


----------



## C.J.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Showing my love for fair isle knits. . .H&M sweater and skirt, Balenciaga bag, Nine West shoes.


I love your color coordination skills that always make your outfits stand out. 



justpeachy4397 said:


> My beloved baby cashmere sweater from loro piana





weibaobai said:


> Vince dress, Miu Miu shoes





weibaobai said:


> Joe's jeans, J crew cardi, BR silk tank, CL shoes


You both got great style but I guess you already knew that.


----------



## miu miu1

melikey said:


> I love fall in San Francisco, cool enough for tweed, warm enough for loafers.
> 
> J Crew shirt, A.P.C. tweed blazer, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora.



You have such a great sense of style


----------



## quynh_1206

A little trip to the mall. I guess I am still in the Halloween mood.


----------



## weibaobai

Abcrombie jkt, Rory Beca Dress, Pedro Garcia shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much!




C.J. said:


> I love your color coordination skills that always make your outfits stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both got great style but I guess you already knew that.





mello_yello_jen said:


> *Jenny Lauren* - I love the chambray shirt with the metallic skirt.  Also your outfit with the orange skirt is making me want to run to my nearest h&m to find it.
> 
> *sokafor *- Your cowl neck sweater + skirt is a hot outfit   Warm yet incredibly chic.
> 
> *Puangster *- Work it!  Your outfit is nicely put together and every single piece is making me
> 
> *iluvmybags *- I love the color of your LV bag
> 
> *justpeachy* - Beautiful smile!  Love your red skinnies.
> 
> *weibaobai *- I am loving your chic outfits and your adorable pup in the background of your pictures
> 
> *hellokatiegirl *- Love the color combo!
> 
> *Lawseenai* - Chic work outfit, please share more
> 
> *pavillon *- Love the outfit (and love your leopard cuff!!)
> 
> *melikey* - Hey "melikey" the way you put together that outfit (sorry for the cheesiness....)
> 
> *Dedi* - nice dresses


----------



## melikey

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> You have such a great sense of style



Thank you!


----------



## Lawseenai

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Jenny Lauren - I love the chambray shirt with the metallic skirt.  Also your outfit with the orange skirt is making me want to run to my nearest h&m to find it.
> 
> sokafor - Your cowl neck sweater + skirt is a hot outfit   Warm yet incredibly chic.
> 
> Puangster - Work it!  Your outfit is nicely put together and every single piece is making me
> 
> iluvmybags - I love the color of your LV bag
> 
> justpeachy - Beautiful smile!  Love your red skinnies.
> 
> weibaobai - I am loving your chic outfits and your adorable pup in the background of your pictures
> 
> hellokatiegirl - Love the color combo!
> 
> Lawseenai - Chic work outfit, please share more
> 
> pavillon - Love the outfit (and love your leopard cuff!!)
> 
> melikey - Hey "melikey" the way you put together that outfit (sorry for the cheesiness....)
> 
> Dedi - nice dresses



That's really sweet comments you have for everyone!


----------



## sokafor

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Jenny Lauren - I love the chambray shirt with the metallic skirt.  Also your outfit with the orange skirt is making me want to run to my nearest h&m to find it.
> 
> sokafor - Your cowl neck sweater + skirt is a hot outfit   Warm yet incredibly chic.
> 
> Puangster - Work it!  Your outfit is nicely put together and every single piece is making me
> 
> iluvmybags - I love the color of your LV bag
> 
> justpeachy - Beautiful smile!  Love your red skinnies.
> 
> weibaobai - I am loving your chic outfits and your adorable pup in the background of your pictures
> 
> hellokatiegirl - Love the color combo!
> 
> Lawseenai - Chic work outfit, please share more
> 
> pavillon - Love the outfit (and love your leopard cuff!!)
> 
> melikey - Hey "melikey" the way you put together that outfit (sorry for the cheesiness....)
> 
> Dedi - nice dresses



So nice of you . Thanks so much!


----------



## justpeachy4397

New bubble necklace today! Such an easy way to dress up an otherwise bland outfit


----------



## HeartMyMJs

justpeachy4397 said:


> New bubble necklace today! Such an easy way to dress up an otherwise bland outfit



Nice!  By the way I love your hair.  I am so late!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Nice!  By the way I love your hair.  I am so late!!



Thanks so much HeartMyMJs! I'm happy with the haircut.. It makes getting ready in the morning so much easier!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee in forever 21 cape

Hm sweater/leggings

Chloe boots

Celine bag


----------



## Pao9

Dedi said:
			
		

> loving the cardi!



I agree I love the cardigan as well!


----------



## Pao9

Nanete Lepore top, theory jacket, joes jeans, miu miu snakeskin pumps and Antigona tote!


----------



## Pao9

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meee in forever 21 cape
> 
> Hm sweater/leggings
> 
> Chloe boots
> 
> Celine bag



That Celine is amazing! Is it Vermillon?


----------



## cfca22

justpeachy4397 said:


> New bubble necklace today! Such an easy way to dress up an otherwise bland outfit



Love your outfit


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meee in forever 21 cape
> 
> Hm sweater/leggings
> 
> Chloe boots
> 
> Celine bag



Gorgeous! Your bag is tdf


----------



## Cullinan

Pao9 said:


> Nanete Lepore top, theory jacket, joes jeans, miu miu snakeskin pumps and Antigona tote!
> 
> View attachment 1948136



I love the colour of your accessories - they really brighten up the beige, and everything fits so well it could have been made to measure for you!!!

The jeans are absolutely perfect for you and the colour of the bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Abcrombie jkt, Rory Beca Dress, Pedro Garcia shoes



Very pretty yet edgy


----------



## Cullinan

My outfit is quite simple compared to everybody's colourful clothing...

2 very thin John Smedley midnight blue sweaters worn to layer up
Sean O'Flynn powder blue cotton shirt
Glenmuir dark navy v neck sweater
Gieves and Hawkes Japanese slim straight jeans

To go out I'll add:
Edina Ronay black shearling coat
Timberland nubuck ankle boots


----------



## Pao9

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I love the colour of your accessories - they really brighten up the beige, and everything fits so well it could have been made to measure for you!!!
> 
> The jeans are absolutely perfect for you and the colour of the bag is gorgeous!!



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Cullinan

Pao9 said:


> Thank you for the kind words!



I love Joe's jeans - where I lived in Paris they were considered to be one of the highest brands - I think they're Japanese, not American as they sound (I'm not 100% positive), which would explain the quality, as the Japanese take their denim very seriously - there are even rules as to the methods of dying with natural as opposed to synthetic indigo!!!

Anyway, Jap or US, they look great on you!!


----------



## Myrkur

Last two outfits when I visited Belgium


----------



## Pao9

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Last two outfits when I visited Belgium



Your shiba is so cute!


----------



## Myrkur

Pao9 said:


> Your shiba is so cute!



Thanks, he thinks so too lol


----------



## Myrkur

Pao9 said:


> Nanete Lepore top, theory jacket, joes jeans, miu miu snakeskin pumps and Antigona tote!
> 
> View attachment 1948136



Hey we have the same iPhone case, except mine is light pink


----------



## Myrkur

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee in forever 21 cape
> 
> Hm sweater/leggings
> 
> Chloe boots
> 
> Celine bag



Nice celine!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> New bubble necklace today! Such an easy way to dress up an otherwise bland outfit



You look so chic and sophisticated in an effortless way.  I have the necklace and ways get tons of compliments


----------



## Cullinan

Myrkur said:


> Last two outfits when I visited Belgium




Very cute...

You look like a little ballerina in that lace skirt!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Free people jkt, Lili's closet striped shirt, jbrand jeans, Fendi shoes


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Pao9 said:
			
		

> That Celine is amazing! Is it Vermillon?



Yes =) I love it

Thank u


----------



## Sweetyqbk

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Your bag is tdf



Thaaank u


----------



## alexgh

.


----------



## Ellapretty

Two outfits from this past week:

Love combining hot pink & navy (ON scarf, H&M sweater)






Black, Brown & Leopard (GAP scarf, Smart Set Sweater)


----------



## cfca22

Ellapretty said:


> Two outfits from this past week:
> 
> Love combining hot pink & navy (ON scarf, H&M sweater)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black, Brown & Leopard (GAP scarf, Smart Set Sweater)



Super cute. I always love your outfits we have similar styles


----------



## lovemysavior

Went on a dinner date night with my Beloved and this is what I wore: Zara top, F21 blazer, H&M faux leather leggings, and CL Rolando pumps.


----------



## Myrkur

Cullinan said:


> Very cute...
> 
> You look like a little ballerina in that lace skirt!!!



Thanks


----------



## Cullinan

Myrkur said:


> Thanks




You're welcome

I wish I was young enough to wear such sweet skirts...


----------



## miu miu1

Myrkur said:


> Last two outfits when I visited Belgium



Love how you mixed the sweaters with the lace skirt. Your shiba is adorable and I want your hair!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Cute outfit ...and I love your hair like that





miu miu1 said:


> Very cute! Love the sweater





kcf68 said:


> Love





Cullinan said:


> We can't all be wrong!!!!





Cullinan said:


> You look great - the sweater looks super warm and the tangerine skirt really brightens up winter!!





hellokatiegirl said:


> I have to hunt down this sweater. I love fair isle!





mello_yello_jen said:


> *Jenny Lauren* - I love the chambray shirt with the metallic skirt.  Also your outfit with the orange skirt is making me want to run to my nearest h&m to find it.





C.J. said:


> I love your color coordination skills that always make your outfits stand out.





Jenny Lauren said:


> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



*I truly appreciate everyone's lovely comments.  Thank you so very much!*


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> *I truly appreciate everyone's lovely comments.  Thank you so very much!*




You are very welcome - you brightened my day with your skirt!!!!


----------



## sokafor

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



LOVE this ensemble!


----------



## indi3r4

At a friend's wedding.. Dress from ASOS.


----------



## Cullinan

indi3r4 said:


> At a friend's wedding.. Dress from ASOS.
> 
> View attachment 1950894



You look stunning!

How did you manage to dance in those heels??


----------



## Tyna

Jenny Lauren said:


> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



Fabulous dress, I wouldn't even think it is from Zara!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## astromantic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



You styled that dress wonderfully! The chains really add something to it!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meeee in black and yellow


Rehab blazer
Zara pants
Cole haan shoes 
Celine bag


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Jenny Lauren said:


> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



Love the outfit! You look so chic


----------



## Sincerelycass11

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> At a friend's wedding.. Dress from ASOS.



You look great!! I love the neckline!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Today's church outfit: Gap T, H&M blazer, F21 trouser, CL shoes.


----------



## melikey

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Today's church outfit: Gap T, H&M blazer, F21 trouser, CL shoes.



Chic!


----------



## lovemysavior

melikey said:
			
		

> Chic!



Thank you so much


----------



## cfca22

lovemysavior said:


> Today's church outfit: Gap T, H&M blazer, F21 trouser, CL shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1951698



Love your outfit


----------



## justpeachy4397

Today started cold but warmed up throughout the afternoon! Dressed down my fav zara blazer with a hoodie today


----------



## lovemysavior

cfca22 said:


> Love your outfit



Thank you so much


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*blackice87* - Love the cozy outfit and the color of those pants!

*pavilion* - Chic outfit and cute bracelets

*Lawseenai* - Is that a leather trench coat ?  It's gorgeous!  As is the color of your epi speedy!

*quynh_1206* - Love the combo of your purse and pants, such pretty colors.

*weibaobai* - You pull over stripes and denim so well, love the chic casual outfit with the dress.  I am also loving the Free People jacket.

*justpeachy4397* - Love the color of the bubble necklace against your sweater.  Also you rock red jeans so well!

*sweetyqbk* - Love how you mix high and low, you make the F21 cape look designer!  And your headband in the black/yellow outfit is cute!

*Pao9* - The touch of red from your shoes and purse is perfect against the awesome pieces of your neutral outfit.

*Cullinan *- Black and blue is a lovely combo, I'm sure you looked fab!

*Myrkur* - both your sweaters look so cozy, especially the fuzzy pink one.  And your Shiba!!!  SO CUTE.

*alexgh *- Always love a hooded sweatshirt, what does your's say?  Angel loves beauty?

*Ellapretty *- Hot pink and navy is a favorite combo of mine as well.  And love your leopard scarf!

*lovemysavior *- I am dying over your faux leather leggings, they are the perfect color for Fall!!  Also wonderful church outfit - sophisticated and fierce with the belt.

*Jenny Lauren* - Gorgeous dress, is it recent?  May have to look for that.

*indi3r4* - You look great, hope you had a good time at the wedding.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!  

RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!
> 
> RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.



Love that mustard yellow on you!!!


----------



## miu miu1

mello_yello_jen said:


> Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!
> 
> RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.



Beautiful outfit!!!


----------



## Lawseenai

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!
> 
> RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.



Love bright colors especially during winter!


----------



## quynh_1206

mello_yello_jen said:


> Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!
> 
> RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.



really love this!


----------



## whoops

mello_yello_jen said:


> Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!
> 
> RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.



awwww i miss seeing your posts! 

 ur blog too.


----------



## whoops

lovemysavior said:


> Today's church outfit: Gap T, H&M blazer, F21 trouser, CL shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1951698



LOVE this!


----------



## weibaobai

vince sweater, bailey 44 skirt, Pierre Hardy shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Loving this tapestry Anthropologie dress.  Wearing it with a BCBG jacket and Kate Spade shoes.


----------



## lovemysavior

whoops said:


> LOVE this!



Thank you


----------



## lovemysavior

mello_yello_jen said:


> Complimentary neon colors to brighten the gloomy weather!
> 
> RACHEL Rachel Roy sweater, Alice+Olivia suede leggings, Talbots flats, Chanel bag.



Love your outfit...especially your sweater #OBSSESSEDWITHYELLOWSWEATER


----------



## melikey

Gap leather jacket, Abercrombie shirt, JBrand blue jeans, Love Quotes scarf, Tod's moccasins, Reed Krakoff gym bag.


----------



## Cullinan

Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving this tapestry Anthropologie dress.  Wearing it with a BCBG jacket and Kate Spade shoes.




Beautiful dress - you look like a little flower garden, really nicely accessorised as well....


----------



## minimimii

weibaobai said:
			
		

> vince sweater, bailey 44 skirt, Pierre Hardy shoes



Very nice outfit, you look great. I love how you paired that beautiful skirt with the loose sweater and the shoes fit nicely with everything else, very nice


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jenny Lauren said:


> Loving this tapestry Anthropologie dress.  Wearing it with a BCBG jacket and Kate Spade shoes.



Jenny Lauren - saw this outfit on your blog this morning and love everything about it!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Not the best picture, but here's my new pink bubble necklace!


----------



## Dentist22

justpeachy4397 said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my new pink bubble necklace!



So cute!  Where did you find the necklace?  I'm looking for a green and/or black one.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Some of my recent looks  I just figured out how to do this from the TPF app! I forgot OOTD was in stickies! 

Top: Bebe jacket, Urban Outfitters tank, Lululemon wunder under pants, Shoe Dazzle shoes, Express necklace, Foxy Locks Extensions lol

Middle: Lululemon WU, Shoe Dazzle shoes, Express top and necklace

Bottom: True Religion cutoffs, James Perse l/s, Steve Madden Hilight wedge


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone looks great! Here is my contribution.

Pants: H&M
Sweater: Forever 21
Bag: LV
Shoes: CL


----------



## justpeachy4397

Dentist22 said:


> So cute!  Where did you find the necklace?  I'm looking for a green and/or black one.



Hi! It's Ily Couture - I also have it in turquoise, white, and yellow... hehe!


----------



## melikey

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great! Here is my contribution.
> 
> Pants: H&M
> Sweater: Forever 21
> Bag: LV
> Shoes: CL



Very chic and beautiful figure!


----------



## Cullinan

justpeachy4397 said:


> Not the best picture, but here's my new pink bubble necklace!




Really brightens up your classic outfit!!!

I love pink and the contrast is beautiful!


----------



## Sparklybags

Stylemint Tee, Spike The Punch Necklace, Aldo Boots


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Thank you for your sweet words *Sincerelycass11*, *miu miu1*, *Lawseenai*, *quynh_1206*, *whoops* (K!!!!!!  How are you and the fam?  I'm going to FB you after this!!), and *lovemysavior*.  I appreciate it and thanks for letting me share


----------



## Elsie87

Jacket: Chanel
Brooch: Chanel
Tee: AllSaints
Jeans: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga PT
Booties: CL Esoteri


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ugg boots

Marciano leather leggings

Fur vest

Dolce gabbana glasses


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Jacket: Chanel
> Brooch: Chanel
> Tee: AllSaints
> Jeans: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga PT
> Booties: CL Esoteri



Love the jacket and this whole entire outfit


----------



## Sweetyqbk

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great! Here is my contribution.
> 
> Pants: H&M
> Sweater: Forever 21
> Bag: LV
> Shoes: CL



Love it with the yellow


----------



## weibaobai

Curious george sweater, Jcrew cords, Dior booties


----------



## Perfect Day

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Ugg boots
> 
> Marciano leather leggings
> 
> Fur vest
> 
> Dolce gabbana glasses



You look lovely and warm! Nice style


----------



## Dentist22

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! It's Ily Couture - I also have it in turquoise, white, and yellow... hehe!



Thank you!  Looking them up immediately


----------



## ahpeste

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Not the best picture, but here's my new pink bubble necklace!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I really like the length of ur coat. Is it burberry?


----------



## justpeachy4397

ahpeste said:


> justpeachy4397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here's my new pink bubble necklace!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I really like the length of ur coat. Is it burberry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is
Click to expand...


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Curious george sweater, Jcrew cords, Dior booties




You are just so beautiful and so well dressed - you would look glamorous wearing an empty Chanel carrier bag!!!

I used to have boots identical to that, before I developed osteoporosis of the spine and both hips so now I'm forced to wear flats..

To be honest, the high stilettos were more comfortable as I trained as a ballerina, and have very arched feet, which look beautiful in heels (3.5" minimum!), but I can't risk falling and suffering a fracture.

Your cords are a beautiful fit and make your legs great too!i love the sweater but don't the sweater brand - is it American???

If I lived in the US I would be round like a shot to see you beautiful collection!


----------



## Cullinan

Today I'm wearing:

2,very thin, John Smedley midnight blue sweaters as underwear/layering against the cold..

Sean O'Flynn powder blue bespoke shirt with cutaway collar and mitre cuffs - too big but perfect for layering or as a loose summer shirt - I bought 3 identical last year and they're so nice that I don't regret the size error.)

Glenmuir dark navy blue neck merino golf sweater.(Another multiple buy on sale -4 the same- but all size XS and classic so no regrets at all.)

Gieves and Hawkes Japanese dark indigo jeans - by far my best fitting jeans

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals worn as house slippers.

Not very glamorous but warm as toast !


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Ugg boots
> 
> Marciano leather leggings
> 
> Fur vest
> 
> Dolce gabbana glasses



Entire look is FAB!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Sorry quality isn't so great!


----------



## aliwishesbear

i haven't actually worn this coat out this year, but I did take it out of storage and run around in my house in it!  Can't wait till it get's cold enough to take out for a spin!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Got a few J.Crew goodies on sale recently, including this bag and sweater!


----------



## weibaobai

Young fab and broke dress, CL shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing the Swarovski bracelet that I'm giving away on the blog with a Club Monaco jacket, Zara skirt, Coach clutch and Manolo Blahnik shoes.


----------



## weibaobai

Hello Cullinan~
Thank you!  It's so neat that you used to be a ballerina!  Your body must be amazing!  I'm sorry to hear about your osteoporosis...I always say, if you don't have your health, you can't do anything!  
Heels are comfortable for me bc I have flat feet so the heels provide the arch that I need!
The sweater is from Nordstroms several years ago when they did a collaboration with Curious george!




Cullinan said:


> You are just so beautiful and so well dressed - you would look glamorous wearing an empty Chanel carrier bag!!!
> 
> I used to have boots identical to that, before I developed osteoporosis of the spine and both hips so now I'm forced to wear flats..
> 
> To be honest, the high stilettos were more comfortable as I trained as a ballerina, and have very arched feet, which look beautiful in heels (3.5" minimum!), but I can't risk falling and suffering a fracture.
> 
> Your cords are a beautiful fit and make your legs great too!i love the sweater but don't the sweater brand - is it American???
> 
> If I lived in the US I would be round like a shot to see you beautiful collection!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Curious george sweater, Jcrew cords, Dior booties



YEAY curious George!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Monday evenings event outfit


----------



## keks

weibaobai said:


> Young fab and broke dress, CL shoes



I love this dress!! It looks adorable and perfect on you!
Where can you find it please


----------



## Tyna

weibaobai said:


> Young fab and broke dress, CL shoes



Look stunning in this dress! Love that you can see through the first layer of fabric.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You look very good, ladies!

weibaobei: Very beautiful dress!

aliwishesbear: I love that furcoat on you!

Here's mine from today:

Maje Parka, Isabel Marant sneakers and hat, H&M knit + skirt, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag:


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Curious george sweater, Jcrew cords, Dior booties





weibaobai said:


> Hello Cullinan~
> Thank you!  It's so neat that you used to be a ballerina!  Your body must be amazing!  I'm sorry to hear about your osteoporosis...I always say, if you don't have your health, you can't do anything!
> Heels are comfortable for me bc I have flat feet so the heels provide the arch that I need!
> The sweater is from Nordstroms several years ago when they did a collaboration with Curious george!



The sweater is gorgeous - next winter I'll definitely be more creative when choosing my knitwear...

As for my feet:

I also have very high arches from my ballet training, so I need a lot of support, so when I say "flats" I don't mean ballerina style pumps - I have to have my shoes made to measure to support my arch, which is very expensive but I don't begrudge my feet a single penny as they worked so hard for me!!!

I generally use men's shoemakers to make miniature (UK size 2!!!- smaller than my 9 year old nieces feet!) versions of Oxford shoes, monk shoes and I'm currently having the cutest buckle booties made - but they take 10 months to make, so plenty of time to save up!!!

Because I look so young and these companies are used to making shoes for wealthy, middle aged men, I'm something of a novelty to them!
Having said that, because I need the extra support on medical grounds, I don't have to pay sales tax (VAT) on the booties, which is 20%(!) in the UK, but I coiuld have picked up a nice pair of Louboutins for the same price!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Got a few J.Crew goodies on sale recently, including this bag and sweater!



Love the combination of cobalt blue sweater and hot pink bag - you have a really great sense of co,our co-ordination!!

What other goodies did you buy??



weibaobai said:


> Young fab and broke dress, CL shoes




You look like an oriental princess....such a feminine, romantic, dreamy dress...

CL shoes always look amazing, but you make everything seem special!!!



caroulemapoulen said:


> You look very good, ladies!
> 
> weibaobei: Very beautiful dress!
> 
> aliwishesbear: I love that furcoat on you!
> 
> Here's mine from today:
> 
> Maje Parka, Isabel Marant sneakers and hat, H&M knit + skirt, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag:




You look so lovely and warm, and the whole outfit works SO well together.

I adore the parka, pus my Levi's one to shame.


----------



## Puangster

Hi people! Today's detail are:
T-shirt - Lanvin
jeans - Karl Lagerfeld
Boots - Hudson
Leather Jacket - ASOS
Watch - Panerai
















Enjoy!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Tyna~


Tyna said:


> Look stunning in this dress! Love that you can see through the first layer of fabric.



Thank you caroulempoulen~  I can't to wear it casually in the summer!


caroulemapoulen said:


> weibaobei: Very beautiful dress!]



Love your gold strappy shoues sincerelycass~ they look amaze on you!


Sincerelycass11 said:


> YEAY curious George!!!



Hi kekes~  I got mine for nordstroms...I have the links to the dress on my blog..check it out! www.weiandmei.blogspot.com 


keks said:


> I love this dress!! It looks adorable and perfect on you!
> Where can you find it please


----------



## Cullinan

aliwishesbear said:


> i haven't actually worn this coat out this year, but I did take it out of storage and run around in my house in it!  Can't wait till it get's cold enough to take out for a spin!




It's beautiful!!

When I wore fur coats my 2 Siamese cats thought they were long distance relatives!!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

oooops, posted in error


----------



## chloe_chanel

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Hunter green Zara dress and lots of gold accessories!



I love this. Will definitely have to try this on in person


----------



## loveceline30

Zara top, AE jeans, Nine West Booties, CK Scarf


----------



## sokafor

Had to go to the airport today to pick up my mom from her arrival back from Kiev! My ensemble:


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Got a few J.Crew goodies on sale recently, including this bag and sweater!



Love this!


----------



## rx4dsoul

loveceline30 said:
			
		

> Zara top, AE jeans, Nine West Booties, CK Scarf



I like the whole look...especially the kimono like cardi


----------



## Cullinan

loveceline30 said:


> Zara top, AE jeans, Nine West Booties, CK Scarf




You are rocking my favourite combination - great jeans and ankle booties - and you look Terrific!!!!

I love your outfit and think you look so beautiful and special in this combination of fall clothing!!!

I'm wearing:

Ultra thin John Smedley midnight blue jumper as underwear (checked out Marks and Spencer's and their thermal long sleeve vests were nearly what I'd paid for this on sale at tkmaxx - and its miles warmer!!!)
TMLewin blue multistripe double cuff shirt with silver cuff links.
Grieved and Hawkes heavyweight Japanese denim jeans - my best fitting and weatherproof jeans!

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals, worn as house slippers...not going out as the weather is awful, so no booties for me today!!!

Hope you get loads of compliments as fall dressing is so complicated with scarves, coats, woolly hat etc!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

loveceline30 said:


> Zara top, AE jeans, Nine West Booties, CK Scarf



looks so great and very very chic


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee first day of a cruise vacation =)

Rehab blazer 

7 for all Mankind jeans

Christian louboutin flats


----------



## Meandmyhermes

aliwishesbear said:


> i haven't actually worn this coat out this year, but I did take it out of storage and run around in my house in it!  Can't wait till it get's cold enough to take out for a spin!


Your coat is fabulous!


----------



## Tyna

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee first day of a cruise vacation =)
> 
> Rehab blazer
> 
> 7 for all Mankind jeans
> 
> Christian louboutin flats



I love you blazer very eye catching.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day with their friends and family!

Burberry jacket, Talbots sweater, Vince jeans, MB shoes, LV speedy


----------



## cjy

sokafor said:


> Had to go to the airport today to pick up my mom from her arrival back from Kiev! My ensemble:



Chic!! Great color combo, it is my favorite. Is that the J Crew bubble necklace? Your hair and makeup are perfect.


----------



## kllenore

loveceline30 said:


> Zara top, AE jeans, Nine West Booties, CK Scarf



Love the look!


----------



## sokafor

cjy said:
			
		

> Chic!! Great color combo, it is my favorite. Is that the J Crew bubble necklace? Your hair and makeup are perfect.



No, I actually got it a long while back from H&M. Thanks so much! So sweet


----------



## Cullinan

mello_yello_jen said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day with their friends and family!
> 
> Burberry jacket, Talbots sweater, Vince jeans, MB shoes, LV speedy



Happy Thanksgiving to you too!!!

Your out fit is gorgeous - especially the jacket - Burberry is always a winner!!

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful day with their friends and family!
> 
> Burberry jacket, Talbots sweater, Vince jeans, MB shoes, LV speedy



You look great! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew sweatshirt, 7famk denim, CL shoes


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweatshirt, 7famk denim, CL shoes



You gorgeous person - looking smart even in ripped jeans!!!!!!!!

What's the secret??


----------



## miu miu1

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee first day of a cruise vacation =)
> 
> Rehab blazer
> 
> 7 for all Mankind jeans
> 
> Christian louboutin flats



You look so cute 
Is that a Costa ship?


----------



## miu miu1

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweatshirt, 7famk denim, CL shoes



Beautiful as always!
Love the sweater


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee first day of a cruise vacation =)
> 
> Rehab blazer
> 
> 7 for all Mankind jeans
> 
> Christian louboutin flats



You look fab - it took me ages to work out what was the blazer and whether you had 4 big bangles on!!.,

Jeans fit so well as well...


----------



## lovemysavior

loveceline30 said:


> Zara top, AE jeans, Nine West Booties, CK Scarf



Love your whole outfit!  What is the style name of your Nine West booties?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

miu miu1 said:


> You look so cute
> Is that a Costa ship?




Thanks...actually Caribbean Princess
was super nice and had a great time


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Cullinan said:


> You look fab - it took me ages to work out what was the blazer and whether you had 4 big bangles on!!.,
> 
> Jeans fit so well as well...



Thank you...these are the best jeans "the skinny" they fit great


----------



## Cullinan

Sweetyqbk said:


> Thank you...these are the best jeans "the skinny" they fit great




I have problems too finding great fitting skinny jeans- at the moment I'm wearing slim straight, which are super comfortable!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara dress

Burberry espadrilles

=)


----------



## wenmarin

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Jcrew sweatshirt, 7famk denim, CL shoes



I love this look


----------



## justpeachy4397

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Jcrew sweatshirt, 7famk denim, CL shoes



Beautiful shot! Love your sweatshirt


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Zara dress
> 
> Burberry espadrilles
> 
> =)



I love your dress!!!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweatshirt, 7famk denim, CL shoes



Pretty and comfortable!


----------



## C.J.

Puangster said:


> Hi people! Today's detail are:
> T-shirt - Lanvin
> jeans - Karl Lagerfeld
> Boots - Hudson
> Leather Jacket - ASOS
> Watch - Panerai


Lanvin always has nice T-shirts, your boots are cool, too!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Cullinan~  I think the trick with ripped denim is to pair it with something a little bit more girly~


Cullinan said:


> You gorgeous person - looking smart even in ripped jeans!!!!!!!!
> 
> What's the secret??



Thanks Miu Miu 1 


miu miu1 said:


> Beautiful as always!
> Love the sweater



thank you wenmarin! 


wenmarin said:


> I love this look



Thanks justpeachy~  I love the sequined details! 


justpeachy4397 said:


> Beautiful shot! Love your sweatshirt



Thank you kcf68~  For me, being comfy is a must!


kcf68 said:


> Pretty and comfortable!


----------



## Ellapretty

Express shirt, Joe Fresh necklace, Balenciaga bag, Old Navy Boots






H&M Necklace & Lace Dress, Old Navy Boots


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Cullinan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too!!!
> 
> Your out fit is gorgeous - especially the jacket - Burberry is always a winner!!
> 
> Enjoy your holiday!



Thank you so much Cullinan!  Did you have a good Thanksgiving and do any Black Friday shopping?



Sincerelycass11 said:


> You look great! Happy thanksgiving!



Thank you Sincerelycass!  BTW I saw in the CL subforum that you're from the Bay!  I wish I could make the meet-up in Dec but Dec is always a busy month, maybe the next one?


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vince Camuto outfit and shoes


=)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Outfit 1: f21 top, 7FAM bell bottoms

Outfit 2: Lululemon wunder unders, f21 top & scarf, Emu Australia boots

Outfit 3: Lululemon wunder unders, TwentyTees tank, James Perse ls tee, Steve Madden Hilight wedge sneakers, random scarf


----------



## VanessaJean

Love your style! You look gorgeous!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Love your style! You look gorgeous!



Thank u!! You always give the best compliments!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Wearing this to the beach and then dinner  although at the beach I'll be changing so I don't get all sandy!!

Juicy couture stud earrings
Burberry top
True religion jeans
Speedy (but not sure how I feel about it  what do you think?)
Nude patent Pigalle Plato
Forever 21 nude cardigan thing
Target bracelet


----------



## Cullinan

mello_yello_jen said:


> Thank you so much Cullinan!  Did you have a good Thanksgiving and do any Black Friday shopping?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sincerelycass!  BTW I saw in the CL subforum that you're from the Bay!  I wish I could make the meet-up in Dec but Dec is always a busy month, maybe the next one?




We don't have Thanksgiving or Black Friday in England!!!

But I hope that you did some good Black Friday shopping!!


----------



## Cullinan

weibaobai said:


> Thank you Cullinan~  I think the trick with ripped denim is to pair it with something a little bit more girly~
> 
> 
> Thanks Miu Miu 1
> 
> 
> thank you wenmarin!
> 
> 
> Thanks justpeachy~  I love the sequined details!
> 
> 
> Thank you kcf68~  For me, being comfy is a must!




I just put my fingers in the rips and rip some more - I've given up buying Diesel ripped jeans as it was costing me a fortune!!


----------



## loveceline30

Thank's Everyone! 



Cullinan said:


> You are rocking my favourite combination - great jeans and ankle booties - and you look Terrific!!!!
> 
> I love your outfit and think you look so beautiful and special in this combination of fall clothing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetyqbk said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks so great and very very chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kllenore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovemysavior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your whole outfit!  What is the style name of your Nine West booties?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't say what's the name of it, bought it 2yrs ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG Top, fur vest & Leggings
Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots


----------



## Cullinan

loveceline30 said:


> Thank's Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Cullinan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are rocking my favourite combination - great jeans and ankle booties - and you look Terrific!!!!
> 
> I love your outfit and think you look so beautiful and special in this combination of fall clothing!!!
> 
> 
> Shame - as I'm looking to stock up a little bit before the end of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say what's the name of it, bought it 2yrs ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cullinan

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Outfit 1: f21 top, 7FAM bell bottoms
> 
> Outfit 2: Lululemon wunder unders, f21 top & scarf, Emu Australia boots
> 
> Outfit 3: Lululemon wunder unders, TwentyTees tank, James Perse ls tee, Steve Madden Hilight wedge sneakers, random scarf



Love outfit 1 - especially 7FAM jeans....sometimes they reduce them at TKMAXX but the flares look like a new design...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Love outfit 1 - especially 7FAM jeans....sometimes they reduce them at TKMAXX but the flares look like a new design...



Thanks! I got these on eBay for $90 and a darker pair on ScoopNYC.com for $119. They have a size 31 left with extra 25% off!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Happy Sunday, everyone! Taking my leopard scarf for a spin today


----------



## Lanier

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Outfit 1: f21 top, 7FAM bell bottoms
> 
> Outfit 2: Lululemon wunder unders, f21 top & scarf, Emu Australia boots
> 
> Outfit 3: Lululemon wunder unders, TwentyTees tank, James Perse ls tee, Steve Madden Hilight wedge sneakers, random scarf



Love all of these looks ~ especially the F21 shirts and scarf!


----------



## bry_dee

Happy Monday! Went to a 90s-themed party last weekend. 

DIY studded, washed denim vest (originally a jacket, a size bigger but the 90s was big on exaggeration, right?)
Dark blue V-neck shirt
Jag jeans
Studded cuff and beaded bracelets
TechnoMarine watch
Prada nylon and saffiano backpack (nothing says 90s more than a Prada backpack LOL)
8-hole Doc Martens with leather straps and buckle (not shown)


----------



## dragonette

$4 tee shirt from Bangkok
Abercrombie kids shorts
Frye Carmen Harness Short boots
Balenciaga Classic Mini Pompon in Lagon


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Forgot to post this look last week - Joe Fresh top, H&M faux fur collar, Anthropologie skirt, Kate Spade heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Looked forever for the perfect grey coat, and finally found this one from Zara, wearing with Nine West booties and Chanel bag.


----------



## Lawseenai

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Looked forever for the perfect grey coat, and finally found this one from Zara, wearing with Nine West booties and Chanel bag.



Love this look!


----------



## Meta

Dress: Esprit
Vest: Gifted from my sis
Belt: ASOS
Coat: Uniqlo 
Boots: Banana Republic
Bag: Mulberry


----------



## weibaobai

Lamb jacket, Bailey 44 skirt, YSL booties


----------



## juicyincouture

http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/11/ootd-turbans-things.html


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Looked forever for the perfect grey coat, and finally found this one from Zara, wearing with Nine West booties and Chanel bag.



Looks great


----------



## Myrkur

angelastoel said:


>



nice outfit


----------



## justpeachy4397

A little pop of plum today


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*Sweetyqbk* - All your outfits on your cruise is beautiful, are you having a good time?

*loveceline30* - Love your rosy cheeks!  That fur vest looks so soft!

*Sincerelycass11* - Hey new friend!  You look great and I think the Speedy is perfect on your frame, not too big and not too small.  25 right?

*flsurfergirl3* - I am so envious you can pull off bell bottoms, your legs go on for days in them!!!

*juicyincouture* - perfect Fall outfit!!  Are those leather pants?  Or just coated denim?!  LOVE THEM!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wearing this to the beach and then dinner  although at the beach I'll be changing so I don't get all sandy!!
> 
> Juicy couture stud earrings
> Burberry top
> True religion jeans
> Speedy (but not sure how I feel about it  what do you think?)
> Nude patent Pigalle Plato
> Forever 21 nude cardigan thing
> Target bracelet



Can't PM you, your inbox is full


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Classic outfit with classic accessories, can't go wrong with that.  Joie top, Paige bottoms, CL and Chanel.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Looked forever for the perfect grey coat, and finally found this one from Zara, wearing with Nine West booties and Chanel bag.



Hi Jenny!  I was eyeing that jacket for a while now.  Is it true to size?   Thanks!!


----------



## EmeraldStar

mello_yello_jen said:


> Classic outfit with classic accessories, can't go wrong with that.  Joie top, Paige bottoms, CL and Chanel.


Love it!!  Joie has some beautiful blouses out right now.


----------



## Perfect Day

loveceline30 said:
			
		

> BCBG Top, fur vest & Leggings
> Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots



Stunning and lovely ootd.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

In Grand Turk 

=)


----------



## weibaobai

Cardi-Ylin (my design) Denim: Current/Elliot shoes: YSL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

weibaobai said:


> Young fab and broke dress, CL shoes



beautiful dress!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing the Swarovski bracelet that I'm giving away on the blog with a Club Monaco jacket, Zara skirt, Coach clutch and Manolo Blahnik shoes.



beautiful skirt!


----------



## eye4cc

Tweed jacket, H&M Shirt, Zara jeans


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Fabulousity!~



~Fabulousity~ said:


> beautiful dress!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful skirt!


----------



## loveceline30

Bcbg fur vest
F21 jeans
Stuart Weitzman Boots


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you! 



Perfect Day said:


> Stunning and lovely ootd.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

My outfit

Vintage jacket
Calvin Klein jeans
Also boots
Plain T
Hermes belt in chocolate with shiny gold finish
Michael Kors watch





And a mop


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

alex spoils me said:
			
		

> my outfit
> 
> vintage jacket
> calvin klein jeans
> aldo boots
> plain t
> hermes belt in chocolate with shiny gold finish
> michael kors watch
> 
> and a mop


----------



## Ellapretty

Went to a L'Oreal holiday event tonight - wore an Express top & bag, Wallis shrug & Garage Black skinnies.


----------



## ninjanna

Yesterday 

Top: forever 21
Jacket: H&M
Leggings: h&m
Bag: Alexander wang Emile in rose gold hardware
Watch: Michael kors
Sunglasses: rayban wayfarers 
Shoes: rubi shoes studded loafers


----------



## Gremlin

Ellapretty said:


> Went to a L'Oreal holiday event tonight - wore an Express top & bag, Wallis shrug & Garage Black skinnies.



Love the top + jeans + necklace combination.


----------



## soleilbrun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> My outfit
> 
> Vintage jacket
> Calvin Klein jeans
> Also boots
> Plain T
> Hermes belt in chocolate with shiny gold finish
> Michael Kors watch
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961913
> 
> 
> And a mop



That is one fantastic mop  You and your outfit outshine the mop by a long run!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

soleilbrun said:


> That is one fantastic mop  You and your outfit outshine the mop by a long run!



Hahaha thank you.


----------



## weibaobai

Jkt, shoes, purse-Chanel, Denim-7FAMK


----------



## Gremlin

weibaobai said:


> Jkt, shoes, purse-Chanel, Denim-7FAMK



Very cute outfit!
Love those shoes w/ the jeans.


----------



## Celinite




----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara pants
HM top
Vince Camuto sandals
Chanel lipstick

=)


----------



## mello_yello_jen

EmeraldStar said:


> Love it!!  Joie has some beautiful blouses out right now.



Thank you!  I agree, this is a great season for Joie.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Silly picture cueing my guilty pleasure reading this past summer


----------



## dragonette

My fave silk dress from Johnny Was, Balenciaga Mini Pompon in Lagon, Frye Carmen Harness in grey.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Bod Christensen jacket

Chanel booties

7 for all mankind jeans

=)


----------



## weibaobai

Juicy sweater, bailey44 skirt, Anthro necklace, Derek Lam boots


----------



## Sparklybags

I am loving the cold weather when it's not raining!


----------



## loveceline30

Dinner date w/ hubby! 

H&M top
F21 jeans
Bakers shoes


----------



## Sweetyqbk

loveceline30 said:


> Dinner date w/ hubby!
> 
> H&M top
> F21 jeans
> Bakers shoes



love the outfit and u look beautiful


----------



## HeartMyMJs

loveceline30 said:


> Dinner date w/ hubby!
> 
> H&M top
> F21 jeans
> Bakers shoes



You look great!!


----------



## cfca22

loveceline30 said:


> Dinner date w/ hubby!
> 
> H&M top
> F21 jeans
> Bakers shoes



You look so pretty as always


----------



## FashionStylist1

Obsessed with those boots!!!!!! 



loveceline30 said:


> Bcbg fur vest
> F21 jeans
> Stuart Weitzman Boots


----------



## StyleBlogCA

I call this outfit Barenaked Ladies.

Last week, I attended the P&G Beauty and Grooming Awards, where I was a finalist in the Best Beauty or Fashion Blog category. Before making an appearance at such a high-profile event, I have to admit that there were a lot of WHATTOWEAROMGIDONTKNOWWHATTOWEAR freak-outs on my partbefore I finally settled on three possible outfitsthis one being my favourite.

Bodysuit, Clutch  Margiela with H&M
Skirt  Club Monaco
Velvet Blazer  Denim and Supply 
Shoes, Necklace  Zara
Cuff  Banana Republic
Watch  Marc Coblen


----------



## mmr

loveceline30 said:


> Dinner date w/ hubby!
> 
> H&M top
> F21 jeans
> Bakers shoes


Pretty!


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> Juicy sweater, bailey44 skirt, Anthro necklace, Derek Lam boots


Love your posts!


----------



## Dentist22

Sparklybags said:


> I am loving the cold weather when it's not raining!



Omgosh, where are you???  I love it!


----------



## ninjanna

My outfit last night for me and my bf's 5 yr anniversary dinner. H&M dress, ASOS tights, 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli, Witchery snake textured black heels, YSL Arty ring in coral, and Michael Kors rose gold watch.


----------



## Sparklybags

Dentist22 said:


> Omgosh, where are you???  I love it!



In Bury St Edmunds, near the Cathedral


----------



## caroulemapoulen

from today and last Saturday:

Coat Maje, skirt Topshop, top Weekday, knit Mango, scarf LV, bag Proenza Schouler:





H&M top, skirt Topshop, necklace Zara, bag Chanel:


----------



## queenvictoria2

Ellapretty said:


> Went to a L'Oreal holiday event tonight - wore an Express top & bag, Wallis shrug & Garage Black skinnies.





Love this. Is the shrug still available anywhere?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Happy Friday! Wearing my red J.Crew sweater & louis vuitton scarf today


----------



## weibaobai

Juicy top, SFAMK denim, Fendi booties


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks mmr~  so nice of you! 



mmr said:


> Love your posts!


----------



## green.bee

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday! Wearing my red J.Crew sweater & louis vuitton scarf today



You look great. I like red+leopard color combination with jeans.



weibaobai said:


> Juicy top, SFAMK denim, Fendi booties



I love it! the hoodie looks so comfortable and cozy yet chic with Fendi booties. your doggy is so cute!


----------



## Ellapretty

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love this. Is the shrug still available anywhere?





Gremlin said:


> Love the top + jeans + necklace combination.



Thanks so much! The shrug is REALLY old - I think I bought it in 2005 from Wallis. I'll have a quick scan of eBay and post here if I see it.


----------



## Ellapretty

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love this. Is the shrug still available anywhere?



Oh my goodness - everything does really show up on eBay LOL! Here's a listing (not mine!) for the same shrug (don't know what size mine was - maybe a UK 8? This is a 12)...I easily removed the string ties from mine so that it would hang loose.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WALLIS-Si...Women_s_Jumpers_Cardigans&hash=item2ec3a220c3


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Comfy layering while running errands.

Tory Burch cardigan, AR chambray, COH skinnies, EA boots


----------



## Sparklybags

Visiting Harrods Last Week


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Getting a Mani and pedi in style =)

Zara shorts
Chanel boogies
Forever 21 top and tights
Bod Christensen jacket 

=)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sparklybags said:
			
		

> Visiting Harrods Last Week



Very cute outfit and I love the chanel 
=)


----------



## CashmereSweater

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Happy Friday! Wearing my red J.Crew sweater & louis vuitton scarf today



Love this ... Your shoes are great! Where did you get them?


----------



## justpeachy4397

CashmereSweater said:
			
		

> Love this ... Your shoes are great! Where did you get them?



Thanks! They're from Zara


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Green.bee~  Thank you so much!  Mei Mei says "Thanks" too! 




green.bee said:


> I love it! the hoodie looks so comfortable and cozy yet chic with Fendi booties. your doggy is so cute!


----------



## DizzyFairy

This is me today 

I attached a gold chain to my LV porchette because I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for the LV leather strap
Hahahahaha 

Now that I have a cross body strap, I can make full use of the porchette
Bought this porchette and used it only about 5 times in 4 years


----------



## DizzyFairy

Forgot to ask, does my chain look alright?
Thx


----------



## roxies_mom

DizzyFairy said:


> Forgot to ask, does my chain look alright?
> Thx



I think it looks great.....great idea too!  Now at least you'll get some use from your pochette.  I sold mine because as much as I thought I would use it, I never did......


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DizzyFairy said:
			
		

> Forgot to ask, does my chain look alright?
> Thx



Yes, its really cute like that. Hope you enjoy your pochette


----------



## bry_dee

Some event where I just wore a shirt when everybody dressed to the nines! (Trying to give an IDGAF attitude LOL)

Black 'Red Heart' shirt - Play by Comme des Garçons
Black V-neck sweater - H&M (inside the bag, though)
Brick pants from the department store
Black 8-hole Doc Martens
Black Mulberry Bayswater
Black TechnoMarine watch and my favorite beaded bracelet from HK


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Tis the season for holiday parties.  I think this leopard coat will be a staple for the holidays


----------



## DizzyFairy

roxies_mom said:


> I think it looks great.....great idea too!  Now at least you'll get some use from your pochette.  I sold mine because as much as I thought I would use it, I never did......


 I can get more use with this...



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yes, its really cute like that. Hope you enjoy your pochette


 thankyou, I sure will...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

DizzyFairy said:
			
		

> This is me today
> 
> I attached a gold chain to my LV porchette because I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for the LV leather strap
> Hahahahaha
> 
> Now that I have a cross body strap, I can make full use of the porchette
> Bought this porchette and used it only about 5 times in 4 years



Actually I use my epi pouchette as a bag too but I bought a leather strap for it. This is me in Cali back in the spring =)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel booties and bag

Marciano pants

Gracia top

Vuitton shawl

=)


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing basics with lipstick pink accessories. . .a French Connection coat, J.Crew denim jacket, H&M jeans, Boutique 9 heels, Henri Bendel clutch and gloves from Macy's.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Lawseenai said:


> Love this look!





kcf68 said:


> Looks great





~Fabulousity~ said:


> beautiful skirt!



Thank you so much everyone!



HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi Jenny!  I was eyeing that jacket for a while now.  Is it true to size?   Thanks!!



*HeartMyMjs*, I would say this coat runs a bit on the large size.  I'm usually an XS or S in Zara jackets and I purchased this in an XS.  Thanks!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ninjanna said:


> My outfit last night for me and my bf's 5 yr anniversary dinner. H&M dress, ASOS tights, 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli, Witchery snake textured black heels, YSL Arty ring in coral, and Michael Kors rose gold watch.



*Ninjanna*, such a pretty dress!  I just love the lace and the beautiful plum colour!



caroulemapoulen said:


> H&M top, skirt Topshop, necklace Zara, bag Chanel:



*Caroulemapoulen*, I am so in love with this look!  That skirt is so adorable and I really love the peplum top paired with it!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy Friday! Wearing my red J.Crew sweater & louis vuitton scarf today



*JustPeachy*, you look so chic and pretty in that beautiful red colour!  Love the leopard scarf with it!



bry_dee said:


> Some event where I just wore a shirt when everybody dressed to the nines! (Trying to give an IDGAF attitude LOL)



*BryDee*, ha ha, well at least it's a fabulous tee!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Tis the season for holiday parties.  I think this leopard coat will be a staple for the holidays



*Mello Yello Jen*, what a beautiful outfit!  That dress is gorgeous and I love your coat!  I've been on the hunt for a leopard coat for a while now.  Yours is fabulous!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone looks so chic, as usual! It is raining here so I am wearing my rainboots from Marshals, sweater from Forever21, and J. Crew plaid shirt. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ninjanna

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Ninjanna, such a pretty dress!  I just love the lace and the beautiful plum colour!



Aww thank you!

Outfit from yesterday:
Zara top, ASOS leather shorts, Rubi Shoes leopard loafers, Michael Kors rose gold watch, and 3.1 Phillip Lim mini pashli. 

I seriously cannot stop wearing this bag


----------



## DizzyFairy

Sweetyqbk said:


> Actually I use my epi pouchette as a bag too but I bought a leather strap for it. This is me in Cali back in the spring =)


----------



## bry_dee

Jenny Lauren said:


> *BryDee*, ha ha, well at least it's a fabulous tee!



You are absolutely right!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing basics with lipstick pink accessories. . .a French Connection coat, J.Crew denim jacket, H&M jeans, Boutique 9 heels, Henri Bendel clutch and gloves from Macy's.





mello_yello_jen said:


> Tis the season for holiday parties.  I think this leopard coat will be a staple for the holidays



You ladies made me want something leopard in my life now!


----------



## GlammaGurl

My first day of work! 

Dress by Taylor 
YSL Tribtoos
Movado time piece
T&Co jewelry 
And a Prada saffiano luxe stuck in my desk drawer


----------



## Nathalya

^ Cute dress and lovely color!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Caroulemapoulen*, I am so in love with this look!  That skirt is so adorable and I really love the peplum top paired with it!



Awww, thank you, Jenny!


----------



## yellow08

GlammaGurl said:


> My first day of work!
> 
> Dress by Taylor
> YSL Tribtoos
> Movado time piece
> T&Co jewelry
> And a Prada saffiano luxe stuck in my desk drawer



Very cute!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

bry_dee said:


> Some event where I just wore a shirt when everybody dressed to the nines! (Trying to give an IDGAF attitude LOL)
> 
> Black 'Red Heart' shirt - Play by Comme des Garçons
> Black V-neck sweater - H&M (inside the bag, though)
> Brick pants from the department store
> Black 8-hole Doc Martens
> Black Mulberry Bayswater
> Black TechnoMarine watch and my favorite beaded bracelet from HK



I love your bag   How did the event go?  Actually I love your whole outfit, especially those pants!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing basics with lipstick pink accessories. . .a French Connection coat, J.Crew denim jacket, H&M jeans, Boutique 9 heels, Henri Bendel clutch and gloves from Macy's.



I want to cuddle with your coat, it looks so luscious and soft!!  Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Jenny Lauren said:


> *Mello Yello Jen*, what a beautiful outfit!  That dress is gorgeous and I love your coat!  I've been on the hunt for a leopard coat for a while now.  Yours is fabulous!





bry_dee said:


> You ladies made me want something leopard in my life now!



I wish we all lived closer so we can borrow each other's clothes   Thank you *Jenny Lauren* and *bry_dee* for your kind words!  I am surprised how neutral a leopard coat is!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Black Halo, Wolford, Vera Wang


----------



## weibaobai

Rebecca Taylor sweater, Jcrew cords, Manolo Shoes


----------



## GlammaGurl

Nathalya said:
			
		

> ^ Cute dress and lovely color!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Maddy luv

weibaobai said:


> Lamb jacket, Bailey 44 skirt, YSL booties


I love your jacket!


----------



## Maddy luv

weibaobai said:


> Rebecca Taylor sweater, Jcrew cords, Manolo Shoes


i love this look, especially the shoes, beautiful color


----------



## Jesssh

ericanjensen said:


> *Black Halo, Wolford, Vera Wang



Impressive!


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Ladies for the sweet comments!



mmr said:


> Pretty!





cfca22 said:


> You look so pretty as always





Sweetyqbk said:


> love the outfit and u look beautiful


----------



## loveceline30

weibaobai said:


> Rebecca Taylor sweater, Jcrew cords, Manolo Shoes



You always look beautiful and elegant! And I love your shoes!


----------



## loveceline30

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel booties and bag
> 
> Marciano pants
> 
> Gracia top
> 
> Vuitton shawl
> 
> =)




Love your shawl and purse! You look great!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> My first day of work!
> 
> Dress by Taylor
> YSL Tribtoos
> Movado time piece
> T&Co jewelry
> And a Prada saffiano luxe stuck in my desk drawer



Very cute outfit =)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

loveceline30 said:
			
		

> Love your shawl and purse! You look great!



Thaaank u =)


----------



## bry_dee

mello_yello_jen said:


> I love your bag   How did the event go?  Actually I love your whole outfit, especially those pants!



It went pretty well and I had a great time in the buffet table!  Good thing I wore something that was non-restrictive. 

Wore another PLAY by Comme des Garçons shirt
Skinny khaki pants (which I altered on my own LOL)
Red Wing 875 6-inch boots
Givenchy luggage duffle bag


----------



## Myrkur

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone looks so chic, as usual! It is raining here so I am wearing my rainboots from Marshals, sweater from Forever21, and J. Crew plaid shirt. Hope everyone had a great weekend!



What a cute outfit!


----------



## jlao

From my blog: styledbyjanet.blogspot.com

dress by Bordeaux; cashmere cardiwrap by Club Monaco; wedge boots by Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## ericanjensen

*Diesel, Diesel, Frye, Marc Jacobs


----------



## Myrkur

With my new coat


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Feeling so girly in fur, bows and polka dots...vest from Winners, Chanel bag, Kate Spade shoes, HUE tights, H&M jeans.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

bry_dee said:


> You ladies made me want something leopard in my life now!



*Bry_dee*, EVERYBODY NEEDS leopard in their lives! 



mello_yello_jen said:


> I want to cuddle with your coat, it looks so luscious and soft!!  Gorgeous outfit!



Ha ha ha, thanks Jen!



mello_yello_jen said:


> I wish we all lived closer so we can borrow each other's clothes   Thank you *Jenny Lauren* and *bry_dee* for your kind words!  I am surprised how neutral a leopard coat is!



Wouldn't that just be awesome!!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic dress, Brooks Brothers blouse, LOFT belt, Jil Sander heels


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jlao said:


> From my blog: styledbyjanet.blogspot.com
> 
> dress by Bordeaux; cashmere cardiwrap by Club Monaco; wedge boots by Camilla Skovgaard



OMG just noticed the baby bump ...congrats, and as always you look fab and chic


----------



## Sweetyqbk

J crew pants

French connection sweater

Christian Louboutin loafer

=)

Anticipating the holidays


----------



## weibaobai

Gap sweater, anlo denim, booties CL


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Ladies, you're both too sweet!



Maddy luv said:


> I love your jacket!





Maddy luv said:


> i love this look, especially the shoes, beautiful color





loveceline30 said:


> You always look beautiful and elegant! And I love your shoes!


----------



## Nathalya

jlao said:


> From my blog: styledbyjanet.blogspot.com
> 
> dress by Bordeaux; cashmere cardiwrap by Club Monaco; wedge boots by Camilla Skovgaard



Gorgeous



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 1969970
> 
> 
> With my new coat



Your coat looks really nice, which brand is it?



Sweetyqbk said:


> J crew pants
> 
> French connection sweater
> 
> Christian Louboutin loafer
> 
> =)
> 
> Anticipating the holidays



Nice loafers


----------



## TheTrendPalette

Excuse the seriously evil face I have hahaha, it was rather cold and wasn't really enjoying it with bare arms haha.
I DIY'ed this Primark Skirt by cutting the front section shorter as it was originally as long as the rest of it and I 
hated it like that =D


----------



## mello_yello_jen

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic dress, Brooks Brothers blouse, LOFT belt, Jil Sander heels



A classy combo! I thought the blouse was part of the dress at first!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Feeling so girly in fur, bows and polka dots...vest from Winners, Chanel bag, Kate Spade shoes, HUE tights, H&M jeans.



I am loving all the (faux?) fur in your latest outfits.  Just like the jacket, I want to cuddle with your vest, LOL!  Also loving the peekaboo polka dots from the tights, creative!



Myrkur said:


> With my new coat



Love it!  You look extra warm!



jlao said:


> From my blog: styledbyjanet.blogspot.com
> 
> dress by Bordeaux; cashmere cardiwrap by Club Monaco; wedge boots by Camilla Skovgaard



CONGRATS on the baby!!  Love the peek-a-boo baby bump!!



ericanjensen said:


> *Diesel, Diesel, Frye, Marc Jacobs



Nice to see a familiar face from AF!! 



bry_dee said:


> It went pretty well and I had a great time in the buffet table!  Good thing I wore something that was non-restrictive.
> 
> Wore another PLAY by Comme des Garçons shirt
> Skinny khaki pants (which I altered on my own LOL)
> Red Wing 875 6-inch boots
> Givenchy luggage duffle bag



You had me at buffet table   Great job on the pants alteration and loving the color of your boots!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthro, S.w.o.r.d., G-Star, Twinkle by Wenlan, Pollini


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I'm loving blues and greys as alternatives to black this winter...BCBG jacket and dress, Boutique 9 heels, Coach clutch.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

mello_yello_jen said:


> I am loving all the (faux?) fur in your latest outfits.  Just like the jacket, I want to cuddle with your vest, LOL!  Also loving the peekaboo polka dots from the tights, creative!



Ha ha ha, thank you so very much Jen!  Yes, the vest is faux.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic dress, Brooks Brothers blouse, LOFT belt, Jil Sander heels



What a great dress to have in your wardrobe.  It is so lady-like and can act as a blank canvas for so many different accessories and layers!



Sweetyqbk said:


> J crew pants
> French connection sweater
> Christian Louboutin loafer
> =) Anticipating the holidays



LOVING those pants!



ericanjensen said:


>



Such an adorable print on your dress!  Too cute!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Disobeying the black/brown fashion rule!  Moschino Jeans sweater and bcbg skirt with lots of brown tossed in there!


----------



## TJNEscada

DizzyFairy said:


> This is me today
> 
> I attached a gold chain to my LV porchette because I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for the LV leather strap
> Hahahahaha
> 
> Now that I have a cross body strap, I can make full use of the porchette
> Bought this porchette and used it only about 5 times in 4 years



Fab!  I love your DIY customization, it really looks so cute and inspires me to do the same with my Prada Fairy clutch that I never use because I get sick of holding it!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

It's drizzling, so I'm bringing water resistant clothes/bag/boots and an umbrella!


----------



## weibaobai

Paige denim jkt, Jcrew skirt, Alaia shoes


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Everyone is looking great!!!!

Here's me back to my blondeness =) 

Zara boots
Chanel bag
Gap sweater
Modells leggings
Louis Vuitton shawl


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> Paige denim jkt, Jcrew skirt, Alaia shoes



I'm in love with this!


----------



## mmr

jlao said:


> From my blog: styledbyjanet.blogspot.com
> 
> dress by Bordeaux; cashmere cardiwrap by Club Monaco; wedge boots by Camilla Skovgaard



We should all look this great pregnant!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Got this teal rebecca minkoff bag from bluefly and am loving the bright color!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Myrkur said:


> What a cute outfit!



Thank you Myrkur!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit from today. Shirt, sweater and skirt are all J. Crew. The shoes are Miu Miu.


----------



## Pao9

My outfit of the day! 
Moschino cheap and chic blazer
Seven FAMK jeans
Celine shoulder luggage
Ysl palais heels


----------



## aliwishesbear

sometimes  you just want to wear a bit of orange!


----------



## aliwishesbear

mello_yello_jen said:


> Disobeying the black/brown fashion rule!  Moschino Jeans sweater and bcbg skirt with lots of brown tossed in there!



i hate that rule!!!  along with the no white shoes after labor day.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rachel Roy, Finders Keepers, Marc by MJ, Voom by Joy Han


----------



## cfca22

Pao9 said:


> My outfit of the day!
> Moschino cheap and chic blazer
> Seven FAMK jeans
> Celine shoulder luggage
> Ysl palais heels



Love your outfit and looovveee your Celine


----------



## weibaobai

Vince sweater, Lululemon leggings, Opening Ceremony shoes, Hermes Lindy bag


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks MMR! 



mmr said:


> I'm in love with this!


----------



## Pao9

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Love your outfit and looovveee your Celine



Thank you!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Express top, Garage Sweater & Jeans, Hunter rainboots in Bitter Chocolate.


----------



## Gremlin

Ellapretty said:


> Express top, Garage Sweater & Jeans, Hunter rainboots in Bitter Chocolate.



I love that top! I am stalking it on your blog as we speak. Might have to snap one up for myself!

Love the wellies too. Perhaps I will have to get some of those as well.


----------



## Mia Bella

Helmut Lang Lush Voile top, Helmut Lang Armour leather leggings, Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots








weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, Lululemon leggings, Opening Ceremony shoes, Hermes Lindy bag



Oooh, that sweater looks so comfy and snuggly. Such a cute outfit!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is my first post on the new and improved Purse Forum! What a surprise when I clicked on the website! Anyway, my brush stroke skirt and clutch are both kate spade. The sweater is H&M.


----------



## am2022

Looking like an off duty model as always !!! 



Mia Bella said:


> Helmut Lang Lush Voile top, Helmut Lang Armour leather leggings, Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that sweater looks so comfy and snuggly. Such a cute outfit!


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Looking like an off duty model as always !!!


Thank you dear Ama!


----------



## sara09

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit from today. Shirt, sweater and skirt are all J. Crew. The shoes are Miu Miu.



Love your outfit! May I ask which colour your J.Crew sweater is?


----------



## ericanjensen




----------



## Ellapretty

Gremlin said:


> I love that top! I am stalking it on your blog as we speak. Might have to snap one up for myself!
> 
> Love the wellies too. Perhaps I will have to get some of those as well.



It's definitely worth snapping up - I can see it becoming a staple holiday piece for me  

So loving the hunter boots - they came up on Beyond the Rack...I was worried about buying from them (because of reviews I had read re: late shipping) but the boots arrived in 2 days!!!


----------



## Gremlin

Ellapretty said:


> It's definitely worth snapping up - I can see it becoming a staple holiday piece for me
> 
> So loving the hunter boots - they came up on Beyond the Rack...I was worried about buying from them (because of reviews I had read re: late shipping) but the boots arrived in 2 days!!!



Awesome stuff!
Pity it's summer here. I will definitely be considering a pair when winter comes.


----------



## pavilion

Kay Unger pearl cardigan, Madewell tank, Theory Skirt, Lanvin heels


----------



## weibaobai

PLim sweater, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## mello_yello_jen

What a surprise to find the new forum design!  A blast from the past -- carpenter pants!!


----------



## sep

aliwishesbear said:
			
		

> i haven't actually worn this coat out this year, but I did take it out of storage and run around in my house in it!  Can't wait till it get's cold enough to take out for a spin!



I love this look! Who is the coat by?


----------



## jhs216

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> I'm loving blues and greys as alternatives to black this winter...BCBG jacket and dress, Boutique 9 heels, Coach clutch.



Almost like an ombré effect. So cool!


----------



## AEGIS

mello_yello_jen said:


> What a surprise to find the new forum design!  A blast from the past -- carpenter pants!!




I like seeing a fellow glasses wearer!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

It's my birthday!!!!

Forever 21 skirt
French connection sweater
Bondino boots 

=)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> It's my birthday!!!!
> 
> Forever 21 skirt
> French connection sweater
> Bondino boots
> 
> =)



You look great!!  Happy birthday!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today! Went to see the Nutcracker


----------



## Lawseenai

Happy birthday!! U look great!!


----------



## pquiles

Saturday...
Paige jeans,  Born shoes,  Tory Burch cuff






Sunday. ..
Frye boots,  Paige jeans,  LV bag,  Tunic (not sure of brand)


----------



## DizzyFairy

Sweetyqbk said:


> It's my birthday!!!!
> 
> Forever 21 skirt
> French connection sweater
> Bondino boots
> 
> =)



Happy bday

Love ur skirt!


----------



## DizzyFairy

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today! Went to see the Nutcracker



Love the pink bag.... U look great in it


----------



## justpeachy4397

DizzyFairy said:


> Love the pink bag.... U look great in it



Thanks DizzyFairy!


----------



## ericanjensen

*S.W.O.R.D. *Alice + Olivia *Rodo


----------



## Baileylouise

You guys look absoultely gorgeous !!!!!!!!! I needed styling tips and inspiration badly I LOVE IT


----------



## ninjanna

My outfit the other day!


Cotton On top and leather shorts, New Look high top wedge sneakers, Michael Kors watch, YSL arty ring in dark blue, and 3.1 Phillip Lim Minj Pashli.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ericanjensen said:


> *S.W.O.R.D. *Alice + Olivia *Rodo



gorg skirt


----------



## Ellapretty

Outfits worn during holiday parties this weekend:


H&M lace dress & Forever21 necklace:





H&M sequin sweater & Hunter boots:


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ellapretty said:


> Outfits worn during holiday parties this weekend:
> 
> 
> H&M lace dress & Forever21 necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M sequin sweater & Hunter boots:



You're so gorgeous! Love both of these looks


----------



## weibaobai

Zara cardi, Anlo denim, YSL shoes


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Out to dinner to celebrate birthday part 2

HM dress
Tahari boots
Chanel bag
Louis Vuitton scarf

=)


----------



## aliwishesbear

recent outfit






zara boots and coat
topshop knit
hm skirt


----------



## loveceline30

H&M Top, Faux Leather Jacket & Scarf
F21 leggings
Kenneth Cole Boots
 #latepost


----------



## GlammaGurl

ericanjensen said:
			
		

> *S.W.O.R.D. *Alice + Olivia *Rodo



Loveeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Taylor dress, louboutin simples, raincoat, LV patent alma epi


----------



## GlammaGurl

Another Taylor dress, YSL Tribtoos, patent pink belt and pink wooden earrings


----------



## ericanjensen

~Fabulousity~ said:


> gorg skirt



Thanks so much!

And Glammagurl, thank you!









*G-Star *Elevenses *Free People *Marc Jacobs *Belstaff


----------



## weibaobai

DVF jkt, T alex wang shirt, current/elliott denim, mui mui shoes


----------



## Sweetyqbk

7 jeans 

Under skies sweater

Chanel boots


----------



## melikey

Varsity schoolmarm? Boy version of course. 

Dries shirt, Gap sweater, Madewell jacket, JBrand jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## Gremlin

melikey said:


> Varsity schoolmarm? Boy version of course.
> 
> Dries shirt, Gap sweater, Madewell jacket, JBrand jeans, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora.



Lookin' good. 
I do love those loafers.


----------



## its_a_keeper

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my first post on the new and improved Purse Forum! What a surprise when I clicked on the website! Anyway, my brush stroke skirt and clutch are both kate spade. The sweater is H&M.



This is pretty! I love the bright colors!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It's drizzling, so I'm bringing water resistant clothes/bag/boots and an umbrella!



You look really pretty! Like the boots a lot!


----------



## its_a_keeper

justpeachy4397 said:


> Got this teal rebecca minkoff bag from bluefly and am loving the bright color!



Looks so comfy! Love how you paired everything up!


----------



## its_a_keeper

ericanjensen said:


> *Diesel, Diesel, Frye, Marc Jacobs



Perfect outfit on you! Looks really great!


----------



## ninjanna

Last night: 

Top: Forever 21
Skirt: Country Road
Heels: Christian Louboutin
Clutch: YSL
Watch: Michael Kors 
Ring: YSL Arty ring in brown
Necklace: Colette


----------



## Sparklybags

We had our first bit of snow last weekend


----------



## aliwishesbear

Mia Bella said:


> Helmut Lang Lush Voile top, Helmut Lang Armour leather leggings, Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that sweater looks so comfy and snuggly. Such a cute outfit!



I love your top and boots!!  i bought a very similar pair from steve madden ages ago, but the sole was soooo hard i only wore them 2 or 3 times.


----------



## ericanjensen

its_a_keeper said:


> Perfect outfit on you! Looks really great!



Thank you!









*Joie *Lululemon *MJ *Frye


----------



## C.J.

Sparklybags said:


> We had our first bit of snow last weekend


I  your coat. Which brand is it?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sweetyqbk said:


> 7 jeans
> 
> Under skies sweater
> 
> Chanel boots



Love your sweater! Does the front look the same as the back?


----------



## lalalalena2211

View attachment 1981051


Outfit for lunch and running around town  

Outfit: Alice & Olivia
Heels: Prada
Bag: LV Trevi pm


----------



## weibaobai

J crew chambray shirt, Piazza Sempione sweater, Theory Pant, Mui Mui shoes


----------



## its_a_keeper

ericanjensen said:


> *Joie *Lululemon *MJ *Frye



I love that ribbon around your waist! Nice!



lalalalena2211 said:


> View attachment 1981051
> 
> 
> Outfit for lunch and running around town
> 
> Outfit: Alice & Olivia
> Heels: Prada
> Bag: LV Trevi pm



That looks cute on you!


----------



## Julide

Sparklybags said:


> We had our first bit of snow last weekend



Love your boots!! What brand are they?


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> J crew chambray shirt, Piazza Sempione sweater, Theory Pant, Mui Mui shoes



Love your sweater


----------



## kcf68

lalalalena2211 said:


> View attachment 1981051
> 
> 
> Outfit for lunch and running around town
> 
> Outfit: Alice & Olivia
> Heels: Prada
> Bag: LV Trevi pm



Pretty!  You and the outfit


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Outfits worn during holiday parties this weekend:
> 
> 
> H&M lace dress & Forever21 necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M sequin sweater & Hunter boots:



Love your sweater


----------



## TheTrendPalette

Yesterdays outfit =D
Enjoying my new Kenzo Inspired Tiger Sweater fropm Zara!






xxx


----------



## justpeachy4397

weibaobai said:
			
		

> J crew chambray shirt, Piazza Sempione sweater, Theory Pant, Mui Mui shoes



Oh my gosh....LOVE this outfit!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Wearing nike dunk sky highs today


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks KCF68...it's def different than your traditional cardi!



kcf68 said:


> Love your sweater


----------



## weibaobai

Cute outfit...and love the new hairstyle!  



justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing nike dunk sky highs today


----------



## Dentist22

weibaobai said:


> J crew chambray shirt, Piazza Sempione sweater, Theory Pant, Mui Mui shoes



LOVE those shoes!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Cute outfit...and love the new hairstyle!



Thanks Wei!


----------



## mmr

ninjanna said:


> Last night:
> 
> Top: Forever 21
> Skirt: Country Road
> Heels: Christian Louboutin
> Clutch: YSL
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Ring: YSL Arty ring in brown
> Necklace: Colette


Cute outfit.  Especially like the bag.


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> J crew chambray shirt, Piazza Sempione sweater, Theory Pant, Mui Mui shoes


Thumbs up again!  You're one of my favorites!


----------



## mmr

justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing nike dunk sky highs today


If only I looked so cute in kicks.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit for today. The sweater and coat are both J. Crew and the skirt is Anthropologie.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Today's OOTD...
How Green is Your Garden? (Sorry if the pic comes out too large)






Sweater, Bag, Coat- Zara; Skirt- Asos, Belt- F21, Shoes- YSL


----------



## pquiles

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> Today's OOTD...
> How Green is Your Garden? (Sorry if the pic comes out too large)
> 
> Sweater, Bag, Coat- Zara; Skirt- Asos, Belt- F21, Shoes- YSL



Very cute.. Love that green on you.


----------



## pquiles

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Another Taylor dress, YSL Tribtoos, patent pink belt and pink wooden earrings



Loving this adorable, yet funky.


----------



## GlammaGurl

Stole the jacket from another suit if mine by Tahari, lace dress, louboutin simples


----------



## its_a_keeper

justpeachy4397 said:


> Wearing nike dunk sky highs today



you look great!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today. The sweater and coat are both J. Crew and the skirt is Anthropologie.



Love the pink!



GlammaGurl said:


> Stole the jacket from another suit if mine by Tahari, lace dress, louboutin simples



Looks really classy chic


----------



## Sparklybags

Julide said:


> Love your boots!! What brand are they?



They are a no name pair I got on ebay last winter! I just searched for flat over the knee boots!


----------



## Sparklybags

C.J. said:


> I  your coat. Which brand is it?



Thank you! It's from BB Dakota


----------



## GlammaGurl

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Looks really classy chic



Thx!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Mackage *Wolford *Joan & David


----------



## weibaobai

jcrew top, Jbrand denim, CL shoes


----------



## Julide

Sparklybags said:


> They are a no name pair I got on ebay last winter! I just searched for flat over the knee boots!



What a great find on eBay!!! Thank you for the response!!


----------



## Nahla

lalalalena2211 said:
			
		

> Outfit for lunch and running around town
> 
> Outfit: Alice & Olivia
> Heels: Prada
> Bag: LV Trevi pm



Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Mia Bella

aliwishesbear said:


> I love your top and boots!!  i bought a very similar pair from steve madden ages ago, but the sole was soooo hard i only wore them 2 or 3 times.



Thank you! I'm sorry your SM boots were not comfy! If you ever want to splurge on a forever pair of boots, I highly recommend the Fiorentini + Baker Eternity. They are mega comfy and just an all around perfect boot!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Blues and an adult-version of the childhood daisy necklace!  

James Perse top, D&G skirt, Talbots shoes and accessories


----------



## mello_yello_jen

AEGIS said:


> I like seeing a fellow glasses wearer!



You too *AEGIS*?  Awesome!!  What frames are you wearing currently?


----------



## FashionStylist1

I love your bottoms!!! Are they tights or leggings?



ericanjensen said:


> *Mackage *Wolford *Joan & David


----------



## FashionStylist1

Ella I love that sequin sweater!! 


Ellapretty said:


> Outfits worn during holiday parties this weekend:
> 
> 
> H&M lace dress & Forever21 necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M sequin sweater & Hunter boots:


----------



## FashionStylist1

weibaobai said:


> DVF jkt, T alex wang shirt, current/elliott denim, mui mui shoes



Wei those shoes are so cute! Love them with the jacket!


----------



## ericanjensen

FashionStylist1 said:


> I love your bottoms!!! Are they tights or leggings?



Thank you.  They are more of a tights material but footless


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today!


----------



## GlammaGurl

ericanjensen said:
			
		

> *Mackage *Wolford *Joan & David



I love Mackage coats. They are the best!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Taylor wrap dress , Ny & co sweater, YSL Tribtoos


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Dentist22~ I loved them so much that I have them in 2 colors 



Dentist22 said:


> LOVE those shoes!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Fashionstylist1~  I thought I would give my tough jkt a little girliness. 



FashionStylist1 said:


> Wei those shoes are so cute! Love them with the jacket!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you MMR~ You're too sweet to say that. 



mmr said:


> Thumbs up again!  You're one of my favorites!


----------



## jackie1128

Here is my outfit for today! High waisted jeans definitely make my legs look 100 miles long


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:
Coat Mango, jacket H&M, skirts H&M & Mango, blouse Etoile Isabel Marant, scarf LV, boots Alexander Wang, bag Proenza Schouler:


----------



## jhs216

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Taylor wrap dress , Ny & co sweater, YSL Tribtoos



You look great!


----------



## Meta

Outfits from earlier in the week and yesterday.






Dress (worn as skirt): White Circus
Sweater: Esprit
Coat: Uniqlo 
Boots: Ann Taylor 
Scarf: Gap 
Belt: H&M
Bag: Louis Vuitton 






Sweater: Ralph Lauren 
Cardigan: Gifted from my sis
Pants: Vintage
Coat: Uniqlo 
Shoes: Banana Republic
Bag: Mulberry 
Scarf: Thrifted


----------



## ericanjensen

GlammaGurl said:


> I love Mackage coats. They are the best!



Me too!  They are fantastic!













*Elizabeth & James *Doma *G-Star *Alaia *Berge


----------



## weibaobai

Vince sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Valentino Flats


----------



## lalalalena2211

Nahla said:
			
		

> Your hair is gorgeous!






			
				kcf68 said:
			
		

> Pretty!  You and the outfit






			
				its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> That looks cute on you!



Thank you ladies!!!    


View attachment 1983714


Outfit for Secret Santa with friends today

Dress: helmut lang 
Booties: jimmy choo


----------



## ericanjensen

lalalalena2211 said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983714
> 
> 
> Outfit for Secret Santa with friends today
> 
> Dress: helmut lang
> Booties: jimmy choo



That is some amazing hair you have!!


----------



## whoops

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Vince sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Valentino Flats



This looks fantastic!


----------



## loveceline30

f21 dress


----------



## Gremlin

weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Valentino Flats



Very nice! Loving the shoes!



lalalalena2211 said:


> View attachment 1983714
> 
> 
> Outfit for Secret Santa with friends today
> 
> Dress: helmut lang
> Booties: jimmy choo



Outfit is nice and your hair looks fantastic!



loveceline30 said:


> f21 dress



Great dress. Loving the giant sparkly brooch thingamy.


----------



## kcf68

Wow gotta say there are some lovely beautiful women on this thread.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Gremlin! 


Gremlin said:


> Very nice! Loving the shoes!.


----------



## deem0nessa

weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Valentino Flats



so pretty!....loving the outfit as its shorts!...comfy elegance...


----------



## kiwishopper

Puffy warm jacket, True Religion jeans, DV by Dolce Vita booties and Balenciaga City Bag (more pictures are on my blog)


----------



## mrs moulds

GlammaGurl said:


> Taylor wrap dress , Ny & co sweater, YSL Tribtoos



A well put together look. I love the color of your dress.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Not sure of the tpf name ..but what ever happened to Culligan (sp?)


----------



## juicyincouture

a Wintery night in Harlem! 

Old Navy Coat, Thrifted felt hat, Thrifted scarf, Cynthia Rowley trousers, Cheapie wedge sneakers, (Cynthia Rowley sunnies in my hand).


----------



## daphnelyzed

Leather/fur coat from HK, Chanel WOC, ferragamo heels.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!  

Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## twdavis

weibaobai said:


> Vince sweater, Trouve leather shorts, Valentino Flats






I LOVE your style!!!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



Very Pretty Jenny


----------



## Lawseenai

daphnelyzed said:
			
		

> Leather/fur coat from HK, Chanel WOC, ferragamo heels.



I love your coat!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Looking at all of these posts makes me realize that there are so many beautiful people in the world

Love the outfits ladies 

=)


----------



## Baileylouise

daphnelyzed said:


> View attachment 1986532
> 
> 
> Leather/fur coat from HK, Chanel WOC, ferragamo heels.



I love your coat soo sute , the mini chanel is a nice touch too so jealous right now


----------



## ericanjensen

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



I need that skirt!













*Doma *All Saints *Ariat *MJ Bruna


----------



## Flip88

daphnelyzed said:


> Leather/fur coat from HK, Chanel WOC, ferragamo heels.



Beautiful outfit. Love all of it, the heels go well with your coat and, of course, your Chanel is fab!


----------



## weibaobai

missoni top, jcrew shirt, Current/Elliott denim, CL


----------



## cruising87

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



Justpeachy I LOVE your outfit! That RM is gorgeous! I'm wondering who your jacket is by? It's amazing!!!


----------



## Sparklybags

jenny lauren said:


> wow, a week away from this forum, and i've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a j.crew blouse, asos skirt, and boutique 9 heels.



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks twdavis~  You're sweet 



twdavis said:


> I LOVE your style!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks deem0nessa~  comfy elegance is my mantra! 


deem0nessa said:


> so pretty!....loving the outfit as its shorts!...comfy elegance...


----------



## daphnelyzed

Lawseenai said:
			
		

> I love your coat!






			
				Baileylouise said:
			
		

> I love your coat soo sute , the mini chanel is a nice touch too so jealous right now






			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Beautiful outfit. Love all of it, the heels go well with your coat and, of course, your Chanel is fab!



Thank you all girlies ! It's one of my best purchase of the year that's so light yet keeping me warm


----------



## springbaby

Pants from Zara, Top from H&M, Jacket from TopShop, Boots by Christian Dior, Hat from Forever21 & Bracelet by Hermès. (Not shown: Alexander Wang black with light gold hardware Rockie bag.)


----------



## justpeachy4397

cruising87 said:
			
		

> Justpeachy I LOVE your outfit! That RM is gorgeous! I'm wondering who your jacket is by? It's amazing!!!



Thanks, cruising! The jacket is balenciaga


----------



## justpeachy4397

Burberry Brit coat with good ole teal rm


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

ASOS Skater Dress
Zara Cardigan
YSL Shoes


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy Peacoat (on sale for less than $30!), Old Navy turtleneck, Forever 21 hat, Garage jeans & Hunter boots.


----------



## ericanjensen

justpeachy4397 said:


> Burberry Brit coat with good ole teal rm



That coat is TDF! It looks so beautiful on you. Love the bag too.  RM is the best


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



Love this outfit!  You look great


----------



## Lawseenai

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



Love your outfit!


----------



## aliwishesbear

ericanjensen said:


> That coat is TDF! It looks so beautiful on you. Love the bag too.  RM is the best



Love the skirt!!!  im such a sucker for anything lacy, but the lace on your skirt is beautiful


----------



## aliwishesbear

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today!



great jacket!  i love balenciaga's leather moto jacket....makes me want to sell all of mine so i can buy one!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wore this out for some drinks with the girls...Club Monaco skirt, Zara top, Simons collar, Boutique 9 shoes, Balenciaga clutch.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kcf68 said:


> Very Pretty Jenny





ericanjensen said:


> I need that skirt!





Sparklybags said:


> gorgeous!!!!





PinkTruffle said:


> Love this outfit!  You look great





Lawseenai said:


> Love your outfit!




Thank you so very much everyone!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

justpeachy4397 said:


> Burberry Brit coat with good ole teal rm



Fabulously chic outfit.  Love the pop of colour with your bag!



MamaInHeels.com said:


> ASOS Skater Dress
> Zara Cardigan
> YSL Shoes



That pink is such a beautiful colour on you!



ericanjensen said:


> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/632878210_o.jpg[/IMG]



Such a gorgeous skirt!  Just perfect for the holidays!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wore this out for some drinks with the girls...Club Monaco skirt, Zara top, Simons collar, Boutique 9 shoes, Balenciaga clutch.



So pretty Jenny!!


----------



## GearGirly

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Pants from Zara, Top from H&M, Jacket from TopShop, Boots by Christian Dior, Hat from Forever21 & Bracelet by Hermès. (Not shown: Alexander Wang black with light gold hardware Rockie bag.)



This is totally badass!


----------



## weibaobai

Sweater: madewell, shirt and pant: jcrew shoes: Pedro Garcia


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Sweater: madewell, shirt and pant: jcrew shoes: Pedro Garcia



Very cute outfit.
Love the proportion.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks limom~  



limom said:


> Very cute outfit.
> Love the proportion.


----------



## ericanjensen

aliwishesbear said:


> Love the skirt!!!  im such a sucker for anything lacy, but the lace on your skirt is beautiful


Yes, this lace is beautiful!  Thank you 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Fabulously chic outfit.  Love the pop of colour with your bag!
> 
> That pink is such a beautiful colour on you!
> 
> Such a gorgeous skirt!  Just perfect for the holidays!



Thanks!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my new RED rm today!


----------



## kellynt

ericanjensen said:


> That coat is TDF! It looks so beautiful on you. Love the bag too.  RM is the best


 

i love your outfit, your skirt really stand out in the crowd


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


OMG adorable!


----------



## ericanjensen

kellynt said:


> i love your outfit, your skirt really stand out in the crowd



Thanks hun!













*Diesel *L.A.M.B. *Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## bag in black

Today


----------



## phiphi

ootd - with j crew dress, wolford tights, and valentino shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.



Work it! That blue is hot!


----------



## Bratty1919

phiphi said:


> ootd - with j crew dress, wolford tights, and valentino shoes


So cute and girly but very dressy, too! I like!


----------



## C.J.

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


This is perfection. Awesome color!


----------



## weibaobai

Etoile IM sweater, Current/Elliott denim, Miu Miu boots


----------



## its_a_keeper

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diesel *L.A.M.B. *Dolce & Gabbana



Love your look! Awesome shoes!
Plus, your hair is so pretty!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

phiphi said:


> ootd - with j crew dress, wolford tights, and valentino shoes


I have those tights! *Love it!


its_a_keeper said:


> Love your look! Awesome shoes!
> Plus, your hair is so pretty!!!



Thank you!  That's sweet


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Printed pants!  Marc by Marc Jacobs pants, See by Chloe sweater, PS1.


----------



## Dentist22

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diesel *L.A.M.B. *Dolce & Gabbana



Ok, I have to just say it: your legs are perfect!  And after 3 kids!  You look great!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit featuring a "vintage" coat from Anthropologie, J. Crew sweater and pencil skirt.


----------



## No Cute

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit featuring a "vintage" coat from Anthropologie, J. Crew sweater and pencil skirt.



Great outfit.

I got the same memo today: I wore a black pencil skirt, teal long sleeve shirt with sweetheart neckline, and vintage-look wrap tonight.  Vintage is so fun, even when it's not old.


----------



## ericanjensen

mello_yello_jen said:


> Printed pants!  Marc by Marc Jacobs pants, See by Chloe sweater, PS1.


Hey sweetie!  You're adorable 


Dentist22 said:


> Ok, I have to just say it: your legs are perfect!  And after 3 kids!  You look great!



Thanks for that!


----------



## aliwishesbear

loving my new "oxblood" booties from h&m.  but sad they are slightly too big.  i wish they stocked more size 36 shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

Free people jkt, All Saints skirt, Chloe flats


----------



## lovemysavior

aliwishesbear said:


> loving my new "oxblood" booties from h&m.  but sad they are slightly too big.  i wish they stocked more size 36 shoes!



Those boots are TDF.  What size are they?


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M top, Express vest & LV Speedy


----------



## bbagsforever

Lisa Ho dress, YSL shoes, Mulberry bag, Lee Angel necklace.


----------



## Myrkur

Gilly Hicks vest, Guess dress, Chanel WOC, Chanel flats


----------



## pavilion

Kate Spade cardigan, J.Crew blouse, J.Crew pants, J.Crew belt, Matt Bernson flats


----------



## CoachGirl12

One of my OOTD, Nordies leggings, Express Moto Jacket, Nordies tank, F21 jewelry, SM boots


----------



## CoachGirl12

Another OOTD, French Connection Sweater, Blue Essence black skinnies, Express wedge heels


----------



## Jenny Lauren

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty Jenny!!





Bratty1919 said:


> OMG adorable!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> Work it! That blue is hot!





C.J. said:


> This is perfection. Awesome color!




Thank you so very much everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a J.Crew cardigan, Necessary Objects skirt, Coach clutch and Nine West shoes.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

phiphi said:


> ootd - with j crew dress, wolford tights, and valentino shoes



Absolute cutest outfit EVER!  I want this look from head to toe!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Printed pants!  Marc by Marc Jacobs pants, See by Chloe sweater, PS1.



LOVE those printed pants!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit featuring a "vintage" coat from Anthropologie, J. Crew sweater and pencil skirt.



I really love the black/white/turquoise color combination!



Ellapretty said:


> H&M top, Express vest & LV Speedy



Perfect fur vest for winter!



bbagsforever said:


> Lisa Ho dress, YSL shoes, Mulberry bag, Lee Angel necklace.



The color of your dress is so pretty!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Another OOTD, French Connection Sweater, Blue Essence black skinnies, Express wedge heels



Such a cute sweater!


----------



## weibaobai

Joie sweater, Jcrew pant, CL


----------



## aliwishesbear

lovemysavior said:


> Those boots are TDF.  What size are they?



Thanks!  They are a size 37 which H&M is calling a US 6 now.  But I think the 36 is more of a US 6.


----------



## aliwishesbear

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew cardigan, Necessary Objects skirt, Coach clutch and Nine West shoes.



such a cute outfit!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! Vest is from Velvet, and the black shirt is super soft fleece from Cuddl Duds


----------



## mmr

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! Vest is from Velvet, and the black shirt is super soft fleece from Cuddl Duds


Looks like such a comfy and chic outfit.


----------



## mmr

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


Love the entire outfit -- especially the color.  It's great on you.


----------



## Dentist22

weibaobai said:


> Joie sweater, Jcrew pant, CL



I want to take a nap in that sweater so cozy.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's me in my very sparkly skirt. The skirt is Anthropologie, the top Old Navy, and the shoes CL.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew cardigan, Necessary Objects skirt, Coach clutch and Nine West shoes.



Love this whole outfit! I really wanted the J. Crew sweater you have...it looks great!



weibaobai said:


> Joie sweater, Jcrew pant, CL



Love the shoes and your outfit!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! Vest is from Velvet, and the black shirt is super soft fleece from Cuddl Duds



Great outfit! I really like your fleece vest. Very chic!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew cardigan, Necessary Objects skirt, Coach clutch and Nine West shoes.


I love the way you incorporate color into your winter outfits.  The skirt looks wonderful against the grey of your cardigan



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit featuring a "vintage" coat from Anthropologie, J. Crew sweater and pencil skirt.


Your outfits are always so fun yet sophisticated.  This one is beautiful and I love your most recent one with the sparkly skirt.



CoachGirl12 said:


> Another OOTD, French Connection Sweater, Blue Essence black skinnies, Express wedge heels


French Connection makes the most whimsical sweaters!  Love your sweater!!


----------



## C.J.

mello_yello_jen said:


> Printed pants!  Marc by Marc Jacobs pants, See by Chloe sweater, PS1.


Loving your sweater and pants. They look amazing on you! 

Btw nice oxfords, too!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Jenny Lauren said:


> LOVE those printed pants!





ericanjensen said:


> Hey sweetie!  You're adorable





C.J. said:


> Loving your sweater and pants. They look amazing on you!
> 
> Btw nice oxfords, too!



 Thanks *Jenny*, *Erica*, and *CJ* for your kind words!


----------



## C.J.

mello_yello_jen said:


> Thanks *Jenny*, *Erica*, and *CJ* for your kind words!


You're welcome! Thanks for your kind PM. And you absolutely need to post the pics with your gorgeous two-colored trench!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Diesel *Frye *Kate Spade *Vintage


----------



## its_a_keeper

ericanjensen said:
			
		

> *Diesel *Frye *Kate Spade *Vintage



You look great in that outfit! 
Love it


----------



## its_a_keeper

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here's me in my very sparkly skirt. The skirt is Anthropologie, the top Old Navy, and the shoes CL.



Nice outfit! Perfect pairing up!


----------



## Fee4zy

Here's my Christmas Eve outfit.  I'll be much more casual tomorrow.


----------



## No Cute

^^Nice dress. Is there a Christmas Eve thread?  Any other holiday threads?  I'm curious what folks wear.  I'm going simple: black slacks, beige patent pumps, cream tank top with horizontal layers of lace, and a red patent Ignes Veronica.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

With the sweet support of *CJ*, I'm sharing my fall nautical stripes.


----------



## weibaobai

Uniqlo jkt, 7FAMK denim, CL, Chanel purse


----------



## rx4dsoul

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! Vest is from Velvet, and the black shirt is super soft fleece from Cuddl Duds



Is that an RM MAM ? Looks good on you


----------



## Samantha S

Fee4zy said:


> Here's my Christmas Eve outfit.  I'll be much more casual tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1994447



Love your dress. It's pretty


----------



## Samantha S

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today! Vest is from Velvet, and the black shirt is super soft fleece from Cuddl Duds



Love your style, elegant and chic.


----------



## loveceline30

Christmas Eve Outfit w/ my Bestfriend. 
Top & Skirt from H&M, No shoes coz I'm just wearing socks LOL

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## sammie225

here is my christmas look


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. The jacket is balenciaga.. love it to bits


----------



## cfca22

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. The jacket is balenciaga.. love it to bits



I love your jacket too


----------



## weibaobai

Juicy cashmere sweatpants, IM Top, LV shoes


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's a casual outfit with boots from Zara and a sweater from Anthropologie.


----------



## Pao9

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. The jacket is balenciaga.. love it to bits



Love the jacket!


----------



## bbagsforever

Outfit from a couple of months ago....Isabel Marant skirt and jumper, Mulberry bag, Hermes cuff, Natasha flats.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog ~


----------



## audmed

Fee4zy said:


> Here's my Christmas Eve outfit.  I'll be much more casual tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1994447



Love your dress, mind it I ask who's it by?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Charles Gray *RVCA *Helmut Lang *Kate Spade *Marc Jacobs


----------



## New-New

Jeans - Hudson

Shirt - Club Monaco

Boots - idk


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## justpeachy4397

Myrkur said:


>



such a beautiful and romantic outfit!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today! These are my new frye boots


----------



## pquiles

My outfit today:   Paige denim jeans,  Black Rainn top,  Frye  boots,  Andrew Marc leather jacket. Jewelry:  Silpada,  Movado and Authentic Mayan silver.


----------



## Happy Days 2012

From my blog today, and for the Petite Fashion Challenge!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

closetoreal said:


> Pants from Zara, Top from H&M, Jacket from TopShop, Boots by Christian Dior, Hat from Forever21 & Bracelet by Hermès. (Not shown: Alexander Wang black with light gold hardware Rockie bag.)


Love your style!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a week away from this forum, and I've missed so much!!  Everyone is looking extra fabulous lately!
> 
> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, ASOS skirt, and Boutique 9 heels.


Gorgeous outfit! And just by those condos I knew immediately this was TO!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Happy Days 2012 said:
			
		

> From my blog today, and for the Petite Fashion Challenge!



You look fabulous! Who makes your coat?


----------



## Happy Days 2012

justpeachy4397 said:


> You look fabulous! Who makes your coat?



I actually got it off Ebay. Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Runway-Mili...t-/180680552767?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Happy to help a fellow Bostonian!


----------



## kiwishopper

Balenciaga moto jacket and Rebecca Minkoff Covet bag OOTD (on my blog)


----------



## k5ml3k

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> H&M top, Express vest & LV Speedy



I love your outfits, specially this one! I don't think they have the fur vest at express anymore. Do you or anyone, for that matter, know where I could find one similar to that? I've been searching but haven't seen one that's the length that I like...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I just discovered this thread and love it! Here is my contribution.

H&M dress, CD shades, Jessica Simpson Waleo pumps and Chanel Jumbo Vintage Flap.


----------



## justpeachy4397

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Balenciaga moto jacket and Rebecca Minkoff Covet bag OOTD (on my blog)



Your jacket! Swoon! Has the leather gotten better over the years?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Here is my outfit for today featuring J. Crew pants, shoes and bag with a sweater from H&M.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga moto jacket and Rebecca Minkoff Covet bag OOTD (on my blog)



Love this whole look


----------



## Archipelago

Wore this shopping today. Excuse the background.


----------



## flower71

kiwishopper said:


> Balenciaga moto jacket and Rebecca Minkoff Covet bag OOTD (on my blog)


so pretty! your jacket is tdf!


----------



## flower71

Looking great *yoyotomato*!
Love the colours in your outfit, *hellokatie*
*Archipelo*, lookin' rock n roll for your shopping spree
my contribution for the day:
Isabel Marant blouse, zara pants, YSL shoes and Céline box





[/IMG]


----------



## shalomjude

flower71 said:


> Looking great *yoyotomato*!
> Love the colours in your outfit, *hellokatie*
> *Archipelo*, lookin' rock n roll for your shopping spree
> my contribution for the day:
> Isabel Marant blouse, zara pants, YSL shoes and Céline box



Love this look ... your Celine bag is beautiful


----------



## yoyotomatoe

flower71 said:


> Looking great *yoyotomato*!
> Love the colours in your outfit, *hellokatie*
> *Archipelo*, lookin' rock n roll for your shopping spree
> my contribution for the day:
> Isabel Marant blouse, zara pants, YSL shoes and Céline box



Thanks girl! Loving your look. That celine box is gorg!


----------



## ericanjensen

hellokatiegirl said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend! Here is my outfit for today featuring J. Crew pants, shoes and bag with a sweater from H&M.



Love the pants & bag!









*Dsquared *Wildfox Couture *Belstaff *Kate Spade


----------



## bbagsforever

Happy New Year everyone! Here is my contribution for the day- Isabel Marant jacket, Acne jumper and boots, J Brand jeans, Jerome Dreyfuss bag, Rag and Bone hat.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

flower71 said:


> Looking great *yoyotomato*!
> Love the colours in your outfit, *hellokatie*
> *Archipelo*, lookin' rock n roll for your shopping spree
> my contribution for the day:
> Isabel Marant blouse, zara pants, YSL shoes and Céline box



Thanks flower71. I love your bag!



ericanjensen said:


> Love the pants & bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dsquared *Wildfox Couture *Belstaff *Kate Spade



Thanks ericanjensen. I like your skirt and bag!


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Love the pants & bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dsquared *Wildfox Couture *Belstaff *Kate Spade


Looks really great


----------



## theYoungandChic

happy new year everyone!  this is from my blog ~


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Happy New Years Eve! Here is what I wore out today. The shirt and shoes are both Kate Spade.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

theYoungandChic said:


> happy new year everyone!  this is from my blog ~



What a cute winter picture! I love the snowman!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> What a cute winter picture! I love the snowman!


thanks so much! it was freezing! i love the kate spade outfit also.


----------



## ericanjensen

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks flower71. I love your bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ericanjensen. I like your skirt and bag!


Thank you!


ptwilliams said:


> Looks really great



Thank you!!


----------



## lulu212121

bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Here is my contribution for the day- Isabel Marant jacket, Acne jumper and boots, J Brand jeans, Jerome Dreyfuss bag, Rag and Bone hat.



That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my New Year's outfit!
D&G dress, Isabel Marant heels, Givenchy clutch.


----------



## Myrkur

justpeachy4397 said:


> such a beautiful and romantic outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

*S.W.O.R.D. *All Saints *Alejandro Ingelmo


----------



## Happy Days 2012

theYoungandChic said:


> happy new year everyone!  this is from my blog ~



Great outfit, and awesome Blue Jean Birkin!


----------



## justpeachy4397

ericanjensen said:


> *S.W.O.R.D. *All Saints *Alejandro Ingelmo



Your skirt is gorgeous! Love this pairing


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Today's outfit consisted of a Balenciaga moto jacket, vince dress, joe's jeans, and zara booties


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> *S.W.O.R.D. *All Saints *Alejandro Ingelmo



Great look, very sexy, love the mini that is something else.


----------



## loveceline30

Happy New Year Everyone

Top, blazer and pants are from H&M
Aldo shoes


----------



## loveceline30

Cheers! New Year's Eve Outfit

Dress H&M


----------



## Shopmore

loveceline30 said:


> Cheers! New Year's Eve Outfit
> 
> Dress H&M





Kayapo97 said:


> Great look, very sexy, love the mini that is something else.



Love the looks!


----------



## Liberty817

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is my New Year's outfit!
> D&G dress, Isabel Marant heels, Givenchy clutch.



You look lovely! Love that clutch!


----------



## Archipelago

flower71 said:


> Looking great *yoyotomato*!
> Love the colours in your outfit, *hellokatie*
> *Archipelo*, lookin' rock n roll for your shopping spree
> my contribution for the day:
> Isabel Marant blouse, zara pants, YSL shoes and Céline box




Thanks. I love your style! So chic and glam.


----------



## bbagsforever

Here I am again.....the Isabel Marant obsession continues!

Wearing Isabel Marant coat, jumper and sneakers, J Brand jeans, Balmain belt, Celine bag, LV scarf.


----------



## Pao9

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is my New Year's outfit!
> D&G dress, Isabel Marant heels, Givenchy clutch.



Love your clutch!


----------



## marie-lou

theYoungandChic said:


> happy new year everyone!  this is from my blog ~



Love this outfit. And the snowman is so cute


----------



## loveceline30

Shopmore said:


> Love the looks!



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

justpeachy4397 said:


> Your skirt is gorgeous! Love this pairing





Kayapo97 said:


> Great look, very sexy, love the mini that is something else.



Thank you both!











*Wildfox Couture *Diesel *All Saints *Maurizio Taiuti


----------



## every1dreams

Bebe top willi smith skinny pants Jessica Simpson shoes, heading to new yrs dinner @ a close friend's...


----------



## theYoungandChic

marie-lou said:


> Love this outfit. And the snowman is so cute



thanks marie-lou! the snowman took quite long to make. who knew it was going to be that hard!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Happy Days 2012 said:


> Great outfit, and awesome Blue Jean Birkin!



thanks Happy Days! i love the birkin! totally need to get one of my own. maybe in this new year?


----------



## kiwishopper

Gap beanie, RR jeans and RM bag, more pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Casual from a couple of days back

Jcrew sweater
Gap pants
Lv bag
Puma sneakers


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my New Year's outfit!
> D&G dress, Isabel Marant heels, Givenchy clutch.



Beautiful outfit ...it looks like the Powerhouse for the location?


----------



## kgw5

Here's what I wore for an early dinner on New Year's Eve:
H&M Dress
Margiela x H&M Boots
Tinsel "2013" Tiara via NYC Street Vendor






Kendra
http://closetconfections.com


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here I am in some post-holiday plaid! The shirt and pants are both J. Crew. The shoes are Zara and the bag is LV.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you both!



Such a whimsical outfit Erica!



kiwishopper said:


> Gap beanie, RR jeans and RM bag, more pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



Envious that you can rock a beanie, looking good!



kgw5 said:


> Here's what I wore for an early dinner on New Year's Eve:
> H&M Dress
> Margiela x H&M Boots
> Tinsel "2013" Tiara via NYC Street Vendor


gorgeous dress!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here I am in some post-holiday plaid! The shirt and pants are both J. Crew. The shoes are Zara and the bag is LV.


Your flats are TOO cute!!  Love your outfit as usual!


----------



## bbagsforever

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful outfit ...it looks like the Powerhouse for the location?



Wow, you are on the ball!


----------



## evoevo

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog ~



lovely  Gucci  bag&#65281;


----------



## evoevo

MamaInHeels.com said:


> ASOS Skater Dress
> Zara Cardigan
> YSL Shoes



beautiful lady!


----------



## evoevo

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday's OOTD
> For my birthday, and to support anti bullying!



such beatiful shoes,nail oil,flowers! i realy  like your  style!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

theYoungandChic said:


> happy new year everyone!  this is from my blog ~



Such a cozy yet glam outfit.  Cute snowman!



loveceline30 said:


> Cheers! New Year's Eve Outfit
> 
> Dress H&M



beautiful!


----------



## reginablair

kgw5 said:
			
		

> Here's what I wore for an early dinner on New Year's Eve:
> H&M Dress
> Margiela x H&M Boots
> Tinsel "2013" Tiara via NYC Street Vendor
> 
> Kendra
> http://closetconfections.com



How long ago did you get the H&M dress?


----------



## bbagsforever

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here I am in some post-holiday plaid! The shirt and pants are both J. Crew. The shoes are Zara and the bag is LV.


Love the tartan trousers!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy New Year!  I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!  I wore this outfit before the snow hit Toronto.  Zara jacket, Gap blouse, Balenciaga Bag, Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wildfox Couture *Diesel *All Saints *Maurizio Taiuti



OMG so ladylike and pretty! Love it!


----------



## KatsBags

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here I am in some post-holiday plaid! The shirt and pants are both J. Crew. The shoes are Zara and the bag is LV.



Great outfit!

The shoes are TDF!


----------



## every1dreams

AE top, bebe jeans, Nine West belt, dollhouse wedge n of course my artsy. Out to run some errands.


----------



## kcf68

every1dreams said:


> AE top, bebe jeans, Nine West belt, dollhouse wedge n of course my artsy. Out to run some errands.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006294


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy New Year!  I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!  I wore this outfit before the snow hit Toronto.  Zara jacket, Gap blouse, Balenciaga Bag, Boutique 9 heels.


Love the colors you put together!


----------



## cfca22

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy New Year!  I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!  I wore this outfit before the snow hit Toronto.  Zara jacket, Gap blouse, Balenciaga Bag, Boutique 9 heels.



Love love this outfit well you know I love every outfit you have


----------



## every1dreams

kcf68 said:
			
		

> Pretty!



Thank you


----------



## theYoungandChic

mello_yello_jen said:


> Such a cozy yet glam outfit.  Cute snowman!



thanks mello_yello_jen! i was trying to to keep warm. had to run back inside after taking pics!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> Such a whimsical outfit Erica!
> 
> Your flats are TOO cute!!  Love your outfit as usual!



Thank you mello yello!



bbagsforever said:


> Love the tartan trousers!



Thanks bbags....I love tartan!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy New Year!  I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!  I wore this outfit before the snow hit Toronto.  Zara jacket, Gap blouse, Balenciaga Bag, Boutique 9 heels.



Love the mix of prints Jenny! Happy New Year!



KatsBags said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> The shoes are TDF!



Thanks KatsBags!


----------



## ericanjensen

mello_yello_jen said:


> Such a whimsical outfit Erica!



Thanks! 


Bratty1919 said:


> OMG so ladylike and pretty! Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## aliwishesbear

love the dress!



loveceline30 said:


> Cheers! New Year's Eve Outfit
> 
> Dress H&M


----------



## aliwishesbear

My nye dress looked like liquid metal!  ASOS dress


----------



## kgw5

Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes










http://closetconfections.com


----------



## justpeachy4397

kgw5 said:


> Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
> Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



Ah, you look so lovely! The prada sunnies are fantastic


----------



## hellokatiegirl

aliwishesbear said:


> My nye dress looked like liquid metal!  ASOS dress



Wow! Very hot! Perfect for NYE! 



kgw5 said:


> Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
> Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



Very chic! I have the same sunglasses! They look great on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my "layered" look for today. 

Blazer: J. Crew 
Sweater: Forever 21
Blouse: Target
Boots: Chloe
Bag: LV


----------



## pquiles

every1dreams said:
			
		

> AE top, bebe jeans, Nine West belt, dollhouse wedge n of course my artsy. Out to run some errands.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## pquiles

kgw5 said:
			
		

> Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
> Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



Love it all... Esp the bag and beanie!


----------



## ericanjensen

kgw5 said:


> Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
> Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



Love all of this!












*Penguin *Anthro *Hudson *Pedro Garcia *Adrienne Vittadini


----------



## every1dreams

Bebe blazer & leggings, hollister long sleeve T, denim uggs, AE scarf. Heading on a rainy day excursion with the family.


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Love all of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Penguin *Anthro *Hudson *Pedro Garcia *Adrienne Vittadini



It is interesting how different the comments are for men (styleforum, much more critical) and here (supportive).  This outfit get my full support, looks great.


----------



## every1dreams

ericanjensen said:
			
		

> Love all of this!
> 
> *Penguin *Anthro *Hudson *Pedro Garcia *Adrienne Vittadini






			
				ptwilliams said:
			
		

> It is interesting how different the comments are for men (styleforum, much more critical) and here (supportive).  This outfit get my full support, looks great.



Ditto!!!! On the outfit!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my "layered" look for today.
> 
> Blazer: J. Crew
> Sweater: Forever 21
> Blouse: Target
> Boots: Chloe
> Bag: LV


Great look. And I knew it was you who had the grenade (bag twins ), I couldn't remember.


kgw5 said:


> Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
> Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com


Love the outfit. Just rocked those shades today as well.



aliwishesbear said:


> My nye dress looked like liquid metal!  ASOS dress


Perfect NY dress!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here is today outfit. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Oops! Here it is


----------



## aggiebaby

Only one picture, I hope that's alright. 
Jacket: miss sixty 
Tights: forever 21
Booties: dolce vita 
Cardigan(not sure if it's too visible): esprit 
Dress: forever21


----------



## hellokatiegirl

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great look. And I knew it was you who had the grenade (bag twins ), I couldn't remember.
> 
> Love the outfit. Just rocked those shades today as well.
> 
> 
> Perfect NY dress!



Thanks yoyotomatoe! It's cool that we are bag twins! Grenade is my favorite epi color.


----------



## ericanjensen

ptwilliams said:


> It is interesting how different the comments are for men (styleforum, much more critical) and here (supportive).  This outfit get my full support, looks great.





every1dreams said:


> Ditto!!!! On the outfit!



Thank you both


----------



## Purplehearts

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Oops! Here it is



Cute outfit!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ericanjensen said:


> Love all of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Penguin *Anthro *Hudson *Pedro Garcia *Adrienne Vittadini



This is super cute! You have such a unique style!


----------



## bgyoshi

I inadvertently wore all Kate Spade jewelry!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is today's outfit post! Blouse from Equipment, pants by Zara, shoes by Celine, clutch by Knots and Knits (my new fave, love the pop of neon). Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My OOTD yesterday while waiting for my friend at the mall


Len Druskin blazer
Express top
Express jeans
Diba heels
MK Astor crossbody


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Cute sun glasses! Loving your bag too!


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

kgw5 said:


> Wore this casual look earlier in the week:
> Vintage Jacket, Zara Sweater, Uniqlo Corduroys, Prada Baroque Sunglasses, Neiman Marcus Hat, Celine Handbag, Stuart Weitzman Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com





theYoungandChic said:


> happy new year everyone!  this is from my blog ~



Love you Birkin and boots! I have a biscuit color Kelly and always am thinking about getting a royal blue Birkin. Blue rocks!


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Chanel cream silk blouse, Aritzia leather jacket, Chip & Pepper washed jeans, and Chanel bag.


----------



## kiwishopper

Fur and faux leather pants today! (from my blog)


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me on the left this weekend.  Kardashian Kollection jacket, F21 trouser, CL Rolando


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit of the day. It was cool enough to wear a coat here, so I am wearing this one from Custo Barcelona. The polka dot shoes are from Kate Spade and the bag is Chanel.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Chanel cream silk blouse, Aritzia leather jacket, Chip & Pepper washed jeans, and Chanel bag.



I love the blouse with the jacket. Great look!


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you!



aliwishesbear said:


> love the dress!


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the blouse with the jacket. Great look!



Thanks!! I love your Chanel bag! I think that's the Executive? It's very elegant and timeless.


----------



## Amandarin

Already did this in plus size, but sure why not! Past 2 days in NYC


----------



## limom

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit of the day. It was cool enough to wear a coat here, so I am wearing this one from Custo Barcelona. The polka dot shoes are from Kate Spade and the bag is Chanel.



What a fabulous coat!


----------



## ericanjensen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is super cute! You have such a unique style!



Thank you

Totally copied Jenny Lauren but I had to have that skirt!  Thanks Jenny












*Mac & Jac *Asos *Wolford *Vera Wang


----------



## Chrissy13

Today's outfit - colorful birds printed dress with Chanel jumbo in caviar shw&#10084;


----------



## theYoungandChic

my inexpensive outfit paired with my LV purse. 
more pics of other outfits on my blog ~


----------



## melikey

Hi everyone! Everyone looks great! Here's today's outfit. A.P.C. jacket, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers and 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger. Have a good day all!


----------



## redsolediva

ericanjensen said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Totally copied Jenny Lauren but I had to have that skirt!  Thanks Jenny
> 
> *Mac & Jac *Asos *Wolford *Vera Wang



I need this skirt!! I have been lusting over it ever since I saw it on Jenny! 

Do you have a link to it? I tried to search for it on asos but couldn't find it x


----------



## ericanjensen

redsolediva said:


> I need this skirt!! I have been lusting over it ever since I saw it on Jenny!
> 
> Do you have a link to it? I tried to search for it on asos but couldn't find it x



I think I grabbed the last blue one but they still have pink & white
http://www.asos.com//Asos/Asos-Mini-Skirt-In-Sheer-And-Solid-Stripe/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2056275


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Thanks!! I love your Chanel bag! I think that's the Executive? It's very elegant and timeless.



Thanks! Yes, it is the Executive/Cerf tote. 



limom said:


> What a fabulous coat!



Thanks limom! 



ericanjensen said:


> Thank you
> 
> Totally copied Jenny Lauren but I had to have that skirt!  Thanks Jenny
> 
> 
> *Mac & Jac *Asos *Wolford *Vera Wang



What a cute skirt! You look great in it!



Chrissy13 said:


> Today's outfit - colorful birds printed dress with Chanel jumbo in caviar shw&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2011543



I love the pattern of your dress and of course the bag! We are bag twins!



theYoungandChic said:


> my inexpensive outfit paired with my LV purse.
> more pics of other outfits on my blog ~



Very chic! I love the sweater.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's me in another coat. The coat, sweater and skirt are all J. Crew.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

The last page has been full of beautiful outfits (and of course, all pages before that as well!!)



Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Chanel cream silk blouse, Aritzia leather jacket, Chip & Pepper washed jeans, and Chanel bag


Beautiful blouse, bag, and leather jacket!



kiwishopper said:


> Fur and faux leather pants today!


I love seeing black/brown combo outfits, love the pop of red from the Bbag (cute charm btw!!)



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's me in another coat. The coat, sweater and skirt are all J. Crew.


I absolutely love the colors in your outfit!!  I don't think I can ever tell you that enough, this outfit (like all your other's) makes me feel so cheery!! 



lovemysavior said:


> This is me on the left this weekend.  Kardashian Kollection jacket, F21 trouser, CL Rolando


Hey, long time no see!  Still looking quite smokin', beautiful outfit (awesome jacket).  btw your friend has an awesome outfit too, love her colored tights!



Amandarin said:


> Already did this in plus size, but sure why not! Past 2 days in NYC


Marvelous!  You look great and I love the collar on your peplum top



ericanjensen said:


> Thank you


Loved that skirt on Jenny and love it on you!  btw, how long were you able to stay in short sleeves?  I'm going to a snowy climate at the end of the month and have no idea what I should pack besides loads of heavy coats!



Chrissy13 said:


> Today's outfit - colorful birds printed dress with Chanel jumbo in caviar shw&#10084;


Such a fun print!  Love your jumbo too!



theYoungandChic said:


> my inexpensive outfit paired with my LV purse.


You make your outfit look like a million bucks!



melikey said:


> Hi everyone! Everyone looks great! Here's today's outfit. A.P.C. jacket, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers and 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger. Have a good day all!


Awesome!  More guys need to share, love this outfit!


----------



## kgw5

@hellokatiegirl

CUTE!  Love all the fun bright colors.  I've been eyeing that coat a J. Crew for a while.


----------



## kgw5

Wore this outfit the other day...
Ralph Lauren Rugby Sweater
J. Crew Skirt
Forever 21 Belt & Necklace
Vince Camuto Ankle Boots
Michael Kors Watch
Hermes Bracelet











http://closetconfections.com


----------



## ericanjensen

kgw5 said:


> Wore this outfit the other day...
> Ralph Lauren Rugby Sweater
> J. Crew Skirt
> Forever 21 Belt & Necklace
> Vince Camuto Ankle Boots
> Michael Kors Watch
> Hermes Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



Oh my, I love this!!


----------



## ericanjensen

hellokatiegirl said:


> What a cute skirt! You look great in it!


Thanks! 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's me in another coat. The coat, sweater and skirt are all J. Crew.


I LOVE this jacket!!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Loved that skirt on Jenny and love it on you!  btw, how long were you able to stay in short sleeves?  I'm going to a snowy climate at the end of the month and have no idea what I should pack besides loads of heavy coats!


Thanks! & Oh man, just for pictures lol.  We have inversion right now which makes it around 18 degrees during the day.  I wear my giant North Face jacket everywhere which ruins my outfits but you have to!  Hopefully it'll warm up a bit in the next month


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Very chic! I love the sweater.



thanks hellokatiegirl!


----------



## jhs216

bbagsforever said:


> Here is today's outfit post! Blouse from Equipment, pants by Zara, shoes by Celine, clutch by Knots and Knits (my new fave, love the pop of neon). Have a great day everyone!


Wow, love your outfit top to bottom. You're so chic.


----------



## bgyoshi

Recently re-discovered some old pieces in my closet (Nordstrom BP jacket and Steve Madden boots).


----------



## bbagsforever

jhs216 said:


> Wow, love your outfit top to bottom. You're so chic.



Thank you!


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies!
Here is my outfit from the weekend...coat by Malene Birger, jumper from Vince, leggings from Helmut Lang, boots from Acne and bag from Chanel. This kept me very warm on a cold London evening!!


----------



## LawQT1908

kgw5 said:
			
		

> Wore this outfit the other day...
> Ralph Lauren Rugby Sweater
> J. Crew Skirt
> Forever 21 Belt & Necklace
> Vince Camuto Ankle Boots
> Michael Kors Watch
> Hermes Bracelet
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



Very nice! Great blog too!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Equipment *Maison Scotch *G-Star *CL Rolando *MJ Stam


----------



## KristyDarling

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Here is my outfit from the weekend...coat by Malene Birger, jumper from Vince, leggings from Helmut Lang, boots from Acne and bag from Chanel. This kept me very warm on a cold London evening!!



SO chic and effortless!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

My "winter white" outfit with my favorite blazer for the season (by Boss Orange)!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing an H&M sweater, collar and jeans with a Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you
> 
> Totally copied Jenny Lauren but I had to have that skirt!  Thanks Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac & Jac *Asos *Wolford *Vera Wang





Ha ha ha, I LOVE it!!   So glad I could provide a little shopping help!  I always feel so good when wearing that skirt.  You look fabulous!


----------



## Prada_Princess

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Here is my outfit from the weekend...coat by Malene Birger, jumper from Vince, leggings from Helmut Lang, boots from Acne and bag from Chanel. This kept me very warm on a cold London evening!!



Such style. You look fabulous. London can be freezing at times. You battled against the weather so well


----------



## yoyotomatoe

From a few days ago: Prada sunnies, H&M dress, PS ska in mustard and gold bakers sandals that you can't see.


----------



## Ginger Tea

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> My "winter white" outfit with my favorite blazer for the season (by Boss Orange)!
> 
> http://wardrobeanticipation.blogspot.com/2013/01/winter-contrast-grey-plaid-and-winter.html



Looks good


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Wearing an H&M sweater, collar and jeans with a Balenciaga bag.



Liking that a lot. Simple statement.


----------



## Ginger Tea

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> From a few days ago: Prada sunnies, H&M dress, PS ska in mustard and gold bakers sandals that you can't see.



Looks good. Comfortable but fashionable.


----------



## Fee4zy

audmed said:


> Love your dress, mind it I ask who's it by?


Don't know.  Found it in a vintage shop and it doesn't have any tags in it.  Love those random finds.


----------



## Lawseenai

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> Here is my outfit from the weekend...coat by Malene Birger, jumper from Vince, leggings from Helmut Lang, boots from Acne and bag from Chanel. This kept me very warm on a cold London evening!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yoyotomatoe said:


> From a few days ago: Prada sunnies, H&M dress, PS ska in mustard and gold bakers sandals that you can't see.



*yoyotomatoe*, you look stunning!!!  Are you vacationing somewhere right now?  It's so sunny where you are   Love the print of your dress and you make me want to unwrap my SKA and use it, it is perfect on you!



Ginger Tea said:


> Looks good


Thank you *Ginger Tea*


----------



## bbagsforever

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an H&M sweater, collar and jeans with a Balenciaga bag.


ooh I love the collar! I have a similar but haven't worn it yet..you have inspired me to do so!


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
My friend and I have a blog together so I post her pics sometimes. Here is a pic of her weekend look- I love her new Givenchy clutch!


----------



## ericanjensen

Love your jacket Jen!









*L.A.M.B. *Muubaa *Free People *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> *yoyotomatoe*, you look stunning!!!  Are you vacationing somewhere right now?  It's so sunny where you are   Love the print of your dress and you make me want to unwrap my SKA and use it, it is perfect


hey mello yello! Thanks! Yes I was in Puerto Rico for NY and spent a wk there . And please do pull out your ska, I would love to see your outfit with that! 



Ginger Tea said:


> Looks good. Comfortable but fashionable.



Thank you, exactly the look I was going for


----------



## ninjanna

I've been so lazy to post some outfits so this is gonna be a huge one... >_<

Outfit from yesterday:
Witchery top, Zimmermann shorts, Michael Kors watch, Alexander Wang Devere satchel, Nine West tan ankle boots.

Outfit from a few days ago:
H&M metallic sweater, Cotton On lace shorts, Michael Kors watch, Alexander Wang Marion, YSL Arty ring in cream.

Ribbons top, ASOS floral pants, Michael Kors ring, YSL Arty ring in dark blue/gold, and Alexander Wang Emile.

Outfit from today:
Zara top, ASOS polka dot pants, MK watch, Rubi Shoes studded loafers, and 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Print mixing with a Forever 21 blazer, Jacob skirt, and Nine West booties.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kgw5 said:


> Wore this outfit the other day...
> Ralph Lauren Rugby Sweater
> J. Crew Skirt
> Forever 21 Belt & Necklace
> Vince Camuto Ankle Boots
> Michael Kors Watch
> Hermes Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com




cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jenny Lauren said:


> Print mixing with a Forever 21 blazer, Jacob skirt, and Nine West booties.



two of my fave prints to mix! looking good!


----------



## kgw5

ericanjensen said:


> Oh my, I love this!!


thanks!


----------



## kgw5

Wore this to work earlier in the week:
- Rugby by Ralph Lauren Sweater & Hat
- Zara Blazer & Ankle Boots
- Louis Vuitton Neverfull
- Assorted Jewels via TJ Maxx






http://closetconfections.com


----------



## theYoungandChic

ninjanna said:


> I've been so lazy to post some outfits so this is gonna be a huge one... >_<
> 
> Outfit from yesterday:
> Witchery top, Zimmermann shorts, Michael Kors watch, Alexander Wang Devere satchel, Nine West tan ankle boots.
> 
> Outfit from a few days ago:
> H&M metallic sweater, Cotton On lace shorts, Michael Kors watch, Alexander Wang Marion, YSL Arty ring in cream.
> 
> Ribbons top, ASOS floral pants, Michael Kors ring, YSL Arty ring in dark blue/gold, and Alexander Wang Emile.
> 
> Outfit from today:
> Zara top, ASOS polka dot pants, MK watch, Rubi Shoes studded loafers, and 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli.


very cute outfits! i love the Alexander Wang satchel!


----------



## theYoungandChic

this is my outfit today with my LV speedy. 
sweater ~ All Saints
jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
shoes ~ Gucci
more modeling pics on my blog ~


----------



## weibaobai

jcrew dress, kate spade hat, chanel sandals


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> jcrew dress, kate spade hat, chanel sandals



U look nice and relaxed! I want to be where u r. Where r u ?


----------



## aliwishesbear

I love those white lace shorts!!  where are they from?



ninjanna said:


> I've been so lazy to post some outfits so this is gonna be a huge one... >_<
> 
> Outfit from yesterday:
> Witchery top, Zimmermann shorts, Michael Kors watch, Alexander Wang Devere satchel, Nine West tan ankle boots.
> 
> Outfit from a few days ago:
> H&M metallic sweater, Cotton On lace shorts, Michael Kors watch, Alexander Wang Marion, YSL Arty ring in cream.
> 
> Ribbons top, ASOS floral pants, Michael Kors ring, YSL Arty ring in dark blue/gold, and Alexander Wang Emile.
> 
> Outfit from today:
> Zara top, ASOS polka dot pants, MK watch, Rubi Shoes studded loafers, and 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli.


----------



## aliwishesbear

cozying up in a super warm sweater from my black friday shopping back in november.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> Print mixing with a Forever 21 blazer, Jacob skirt, and Nine West booties.



Like the dots and dashes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

theYoungandChic said:
			
		

> this is my outfit today with my LV speedy.
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
> shoes ~ Gucci
> more modeling pics on my blog ~



Chic but subtle. Nice.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> jcrew dress, kate spade hat, chanel sandals



So cute! I love the hat!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Print mixing with a Forever 21 blazer, Jacob skirt, and Nine West booties.



I love all of these patterns! Great look.



kgw5 said:


> @hellokatiegirl
> 
> CUTE!  Love all the fun bright colors.  I've been eyeing that coat a J. Crew for a while.



Thanks! Yes, this was one skirt I payed full price for because I didn't want to miss out. 



mello_yello_jen said:


> I absolutely love the colors in your outfit!!  I don't think I can ever tell you that enough, this outfit (like all your other's) makes me feel so cheery!!



You're so sweet mello yello! Thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is me in my Anthropologie duck skirt. The sweater is from J. Crew.


----------



## Mariana_168

Hi Ninjanna.
Love your outfits and the Michael Kors big watch. You just made me get one for myself.


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Hey ladies! 

Yay it's Wednesday already which means weekend is only 2 days away!! Hope y'all had a good week so far. Here's my outfit for today: Aritzia leather jacket, forever 21 tank, Chanel skirt an bag, and black patent Mary Jane heels! 

You guys all look so fabulous 

 I really love this thread coz now I have reasons to be creative on my daily outfit!


----------



## just1morebag

hello,, love this thread,,, wearing my black gap body slip as a dress under my black free people button up top, gray forever 21 tights, aldo wedge boots and a coach colorblock legacy bag.


----------



## bbagsforever

I love this thread...everyone always looks so amazing! Here is my outfit post for the day- Rag and Bone jeans, Chanel bag, IRO tee, Isabel Marant jacket and shoes.


----------



## ericanjensen

*H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin


----------



## bitchychinky

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin



So cute!  Are you not cold hee hee.


----------



## melodysaw

bbagsforever said:


> I love this thread...everyone always looks so amazing! Here is my outfit post for the day- Rag and Bone jeans, Chanel bag, IRO tee, Isabel Marant jacket and shoes.



Lovely, also like your blog very much.


----------



## melodysaw

theYoungandChic said:


> this is my outfit today with my LV speedy.
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
> shoes ~ Gucci
> more modeling pics on my blog ~


Nice outfit.
How is the fit of  jean from Abercrombie & Fitch?


----------



## yasminn_n

melikey said:


> Hi everyone! Everyone looks great! Here's today's outfit. A.P.C. jacket, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's loafers and 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger. Have a good day all!



Love your style, super cute.


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Lovely snow and outfit!! The skirt's super cute


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Here's what I wear today. A bit more businessy since I'm meeting with a client. 

Chanel blazer, H&M tank, urban outfitter skinny jeans, Kenneth Cole black heels, and Chanel bag. 

Happy thursday!!


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin


Great outfit, but looks a bit cold for the weather


----------



## ericanjensen

*****ychinky said:


> So cute!  Are you not cold hee hee.





Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Lovely snow and outfit!! The skirt's super cute





ptwilliams said:


> Great outfit, but looks a bit cold for the weather



Thank you all and obviously I wore a heavy coat over it. I was outside for maybe 2 minutes. Lol!


----------



## bbagsforever

melodysaw said:


> Lovely, also like your blog very much.



Wow thank you!


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin





bbagsforever said:


> I love this thread...everyone always looks so amazing! Here is my outfit post for the day- Rag and Bone jeans, Chanel bag, IRO tee, Isabel Marant jacket and shoes.



Clean, crisp, and vibrant. Love it!


----------



## melikey

Loving our mild San Francisco winter. Rag & Bone jacket and jeans, H&M sweater, Tod's loafers and 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.


----------



## theYoungandChic

melodysaw said:


> Nice outfit.
> How is the fit of  jean from Abercrombie & Fitch?



thanks melodysaw! i think the fit of the jeans r a good fit for me cuz i have thin legs. their skinny jeans really wraps around my legs so they don't look loose and droopy like other brands could. happy shopping!


----------



## limom

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin



I applaud your dedication to fashion.
Love the lace and the flowers in your hair.
Beautiful.


----------



## weibaobai

Anthro top, Jcrew shorts


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe~ Yes, I was very relaxed!  The pics are from my recent trip to Sayan in Bali! 



yoyotomatoe said:


> U look nice and relaxed! I want to be where u r. Where r u ?


----------



## ericanjensen

Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Clean, crisp, and vibrant. Love it!





limom said:


> I applaud your dedication to fashion.
> Love the lace and the flowers in your hair.
> Beautiful.



Thanks so much


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is me in my Anthropologie duck skirt. The sweater is from J. Crew.



What a cute skirt!!


Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Yay it's Wednesday already which means weekend is only 2 days away!! Hope y'all had a good week so far. Here's my outfit for today: Aritzia leather jacket, forever 21 tank, Chanel skirt an bag, and black patent Mary Jane heels!
> 
> You guys all look so fabulous
> 
> I really love this thread coz now I have reasons to be creative on my daily outfit!



Love the skirt!! 



just1morebag said:


> hello,, love this thread,,, wearing my black gap body slip as a dress under my black free people button up top, gray forever 21 tights, aldo wedge boots and a coach colorblock legacy bag.



So lovely!!


bbagsforever said:


> I love this thread...everyone always looks so amazing! Here is my outfit post for the day- Rag and Bone jeans, Chanel bag, IRO tee, Isabel Marant jacket and shoes.



Love the whole outfit!!



ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin



Lovely!!


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend that i share a blog with again, this time at the races in Melbourne. I love this dress!!!
She is wearing Lisa Ho banana palm print maxi dress, Yves Saint Laurent Tribute heels, Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour clutch, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff.


----------



## zramilk

Ive been lurking for tooo long admiring everyones style. I was quite colourful today so here's my outfit of the day - Ralph Lauren trousers, vintage sweater, black Isabel marants and orange Louis Vuitton alma


----------



## its_a_keeper

weibaobai said:


> Anthro top, Jcrew shorts



great shorts!



zramilk said:


> Ive been lurking for tooo long admiring everyones style. I was quite colourful today so here's my outfit of the day - Ralph Lauren trousers, vintage sweater, black Isabel marants and orange Louis Vuitton alma



so colorful but still nice!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

zramilk said:


> Ive been lurking for tooo long admiring everyones style. I was quite colourful today so here's my outfit of the day - Ralph Lauren trousers, vintage sweater, black Isabel marants and orange Louis Vuitton alma



Love the colour combo!


----------



## Lady_V

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend that i share a blog with again, this time at the races in Melbourne. I love this dress!!!
> She is wearing Lisa Ho banana palm print maxi dress, Yves Saint Laurent Tribute heels, Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour clutch, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff.



This is just gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. Love, love, love everything


----------



## every1dreams

AE shirt, guess skinny pants, bebe sandals. Just happened to find a skinny belt that exactly matched my RM Nikki...


----------



## ninjanna

aliwishesbear said:


> I love those white lace shorts!!  where are they from?



Cotton On.


----------



## tobilove

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## weibaobai

Ella moss dress, H Scarf


----------



## Dentist22

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend that i share a blog with again, this time at the races in Melbourne. I love this dress!!!
> She is wearing Lisa Ho banana palm print maxi dress, Yves Saint Laurent Tribute heels, Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour clutch, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff.



Oh my word, this is gorgeous. Every bit of it!


----------



## pquiles

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Here is my outfit from the weekend...coat by Malene Birger, jumper from Vince, leggings from Helmut Lang, boots from Acne and bag from Chanel. This kept me very warm on a cold London evening!!



Gorgeous!  Love, love, love your boots!... and coat, and bag....


----------



## Ginger Tea

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Ella moss dress, H Scarf



You look great. Love the entire outfit,


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ann Klein jacket, Ariat boots, dress, fendi spy


----------



## GlammaGurl

Yesterday. Arden B tuxedo pants, ny & co tuxedo top, louboutin decoletismo


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

tobilove said:


> *Happy New Year!*
> 
> View attachment 2017740




I love that jacket who is it made by?


----------



## every1dreams

Guess shirt, guess Bermuda denim, Kenneth Cole sandals... Saturday afternoon shopping ...


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hi, lovely ladies! After a long time away from the forums, I can't believe how many gorgeous outfits I've missed! Anyway, here's a recent work-outfit of my own. 

Jacket from Barbour, jeans from Rag&Bone, sweater and scarf from Acne, bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs, bracelet from Balenciaga, homemade mittens, boots from Clarks and various jewellery.  And for even more photos and detail-shots, please stop by my blog!


----------



## agalarowicz

A casual work outfit with some flattering under-eye bags


----------



## justpeachy4397

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> A casual work outfit with some flattering under-eye bags



Love this, you look gorgeous! And I don't see any eye bags


----------



## deem0nessa

weibaobai said:


> Ella moss dress, H Scarf



stunning!...I absolutely loved the bali outfits!!!


----------



## mmr

bbagsforever said:


> I love this thread...everyone always looks so amazing! Here is my outfit post for the day- Rag and Bone jeans, Chanel bag, IRO tee, Isabel Marant jacket and shoes.


You look lovely!!


----------



## mmr

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Banana Republic *Christian Louboutin


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> jcrew dress, kate spade hat, chanel sandals


Cute outfit...particularly the hat!


----------



## tobilove

Faithloveandjoy said:


> I love that jacket who is it made by?


*Thank you!  The jacket is BCBGMaxAzria from a few year ago.*


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks MMR~  Isn't it funny that one little hat can bring personality to any outfit!



mmr said:


> Cute outfit...particularly the hat!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks deem0nessa~  You're sweet! 



deem0nessa said:


> stunning!...I absolutely loved the bali outfits!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

I am all covered up today, it was too cold!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Another pic of the friend I share a blog with...looking gorgeous in an Isabel Marant dress and Miu Miu bag!


----------



## loveceline30

Nothing but water dress, aldo clutch, bandolino sandals


----------



## Avril

theYoungandChic said:
			
		

> my inexpensive outfit paired with my LV purse.
> more pics of other outfits on my blog ~



Love this! Your cardigan is fab, where did you buy (if you don't mind me asking!)?


----------



## limom

loveceline30 said:


> Nothing but water dress, aldo clutch, bandolino sandals



Beautiful color on you.


----------



## nadineluv

loveceline30 said:
			
		

> Nothing but water dress, aldo clutch, bandolino sandals



Beautiful. Love everything even the backdrop. Btw, where were pics taken?


----------



## weibaobai

Club Monaco shirt, Paper Denim Cloth shorts, TB sandals


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> Nothing but water dress, aldo clutch, bandolino sandals



What a beautiful dress! Where are you?


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Ladies!  It was at Atlantis Paradise Island, Bahamas. 



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful. Love everything even the backdrop. Btw, where were pics taken?





limom said:


> Beautiful color on you.





yoyotomatoe said:


> What a beautiful dress! Where are you?


----------



## kcf68

loveceline30 said:


> Nothing but water dress, aldo clutch, bandolino sandals


Beautiful!  The setting, you and, your outfit


----------



## loveceline30

Awww you're so sweet it makes me giggle!:giggles: Thanks!



kcf68 said:


> Beautiful!  The setting, you and, your outfit


----------



## ericanjensen

mmr said:


>



Thank you

This was my church attire









*Handmade Etsy skirt *Vera Wang *wolford


----------



## Jeclm775

Fun Outfit day for Me! Forever 21 Dress, Chanel Combat Boots, and a couple strings of pearls and Wa'La! Lol


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jeclm775 said:


> Fun Outfit day for Me! Forever 21 Dress, Chanel Combat Boots, and a couple strings of pearls and Wa'La! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2022606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022605



Very fun and cute!!


----------



## nadineluv

Jeclm775 said:
			
		

> Fun Outfit day for Me! Forever 21 Dress, Chanel Combat Boots, and a couple strings of pearls and Wa'La! Lol



Love the boots! I have same pair but w black shearling  
Cheers to Chanel combat boots!  haha!


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you
> 
> This was my church attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handmade Etsy skirt *Vera Wang *wolford


Really beautiful outfit


----------



## bbagsforever

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you
> 
> This was my church attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handmade Etsy skirt *Vera Wang *wolford


I love this!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Everyone- this is my outfit to combat the London cold- Hat by Rag and Bone, coat from By Malene Birger, jumper from Isabel Marant, Acne Pistol boots, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Lisa Ho fur collar, bracelets from Tom Binns and Vita Fede, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## loves

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Everyone- this is my outfit to combat the London cold- Hat by Rag and Bone, coat from By Malene Birger, jumper from Isabel Marant, Acne Pistol boots, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Lisa Ho fur collar, bracelets from Tom Binns and Vita Fede, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



you look fantastic battling the cold and i am so late to the celine party and i am still searching for this bag (fruitlessly)


----------



## bbagsforever

loves said:


> you look fantastic battling the cold and i am so late to the celine party and i am still searching for this bag (fruitlessly)



I got mine at a Celine store in Paris....I think I was really lucky as they had just received a shipment! Good luck with your search!


----------



## loves

bbagsforever said:


> I got mine at a Celine store in Paris....I think I was really lucky as they had just received a shipment! Good luck with your search!



thanks. it'll be a while before i plan a trip to paris, i'll get a girlfriend to get for me if there is one available


----------



## Draether

Shirt & skirt from H&M (skirt is actual leather)
House of holland stockings
Lady dior patent leather evening clutch
Rolandos 140mm christian louboutins shoes


----------



## bry_dee

Everyone's looking very nice. =) It has been a long time since I last posted in the forum and this will be my first post for 2013 here on tPF. What I wore yesterday and today:

Black Abraham Lincoln shirt
Brick-colored pants
Brown 8-hole Doc Martens
Black Prada nylon and saffiano messenger 

Vintage Balenciaga shortsleeves polo
Skinny khaki pants
Red Wing 875 boots
Mulberry wexford messenger/briefcase


----------



## Flip88

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Everyone- this is my outfit to combat the London cold- Hat by Rag and Bone, coat from By Malene Birger, jumper from Isabel Marant, Acne Pistol boots, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Lisa Ho fur collar, bracelets from Tom Binns and Vita Fede, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



What a beautiful outfit. Such style.


----------



## ericanjensen

ptwilliams said:


> Really beautiful outfit





bbagsforever said:


> I love this!!



Thank you!!

Here's is one of the best jackets ever made....in my opinion












*Mackage *G-Star *Rebecca Minkoff *Belstaff


----------



## sammie225

i love to get inspiration from this thread  here is what i wore two days ago


----------



## Millicat

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you
> 
> This was my church attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handmade Etsy skirt *Vera Wang *wolford



Fabulous ! No other word for it


----------



## bbagsforever

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here's is one of the best jackets ever made....in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mackage *G-Star *Rebecca Minkoff *Belstaff



you have a great figure!


----------



## weibaobai

Rag and bone sweater, Jbrand denim, CL


----------



## Myrkur

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you
> 
> This was my church attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handmade Etsy skirt *Vera Wang *wolford



Aww, you look adorable!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

So many fabulous looks by you lovely ladies!!!  Here I'm wearing my (bright) J.Crew coat, Anthropologie belt, Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## nadineluv

Jenny Lauren said:
			
		

> So many fabulous looks by you lovely ladies!!!  Here I'm wearing my (bright) J.Crew coat, Anthropologie belt, Boutique 9 heels.



Cute!


----------



## Sparklybags

sammie225 said:


> i love to get inspiration from this thread  here is what i wore two days ago



So cute, I have been eyeing that top for a while now!


----------



## bbagsforever

weibaobai said:


> Rag and bone sweater, Jbrand denim, CL


I love this outfit- you look great!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my outfit posting for the day!
Witchery blouse, Isabel Marant Reo jeans, Isabel Marant Zoro belt, Christian Louboutin Pigalle heels, Chanel 2.55 bag


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here's is one of the best jackets ever made....in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mackage *G-Star *Rebecca Minkoff *Belstaff


Belstaff makes great jackets for men as well. I like the boots too, just never understood the distressed jean look. Nice to see a woman taking fashion seriously (from the tee shirt jean dominated bay area).


----------



## ericanjensen

Millicat said:


> Fabulous ! No other word for it


Thank you!


bbagsforever said:


> you have a great figure!


Thank you.....I needed that as I've gotten a little winter plump lol


Myrkur said:


> Aww, you look adorable!


Thank you!!


ptwilliams said:


> Belstaff makes great jackets for men as well. I like the boots too, just never understood the distressed jean look. Nice to see a woman taking fashion seriously (from the tee shirt jean dominated bay area).


Thank you and the jacket is actually Mackage & the boots are Belstaff


Jenny Lauren said:


> So many fabulous looks by you lovely ladies!!!  Here I'm wearing my (bright) J.Crew coat, Anthropologie belt, Boutique 9 heels.



Do love!!








*Charlotte Tarantola *Diesel *Berge


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you.....I needed that as I've gotten a little winter plump lol
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you and the jacket is actually Mackage & the boots are Belstaff
> 
> 
> Do love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Tarantola *Diesel *Berge


OMG arent you the cutest.  Love your outfit and your blog is fun as well


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Aidan Mattox silk dress
Christian Dior Christal diamond bracelet watch
Nine West silver metallic heels
Max Azria black metal convertible clutch 
Marc Jacobs coyote fur/sherpa lined trench coat


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Tarantola *Diesel *Berge



Nice outfit. I assume like mine, your closets are totally impacted.  Where to you keep the overflow?  Also, thanks for inspiring girls to wear more hats


----------



## weibaobai

Rag and Bone sweater, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Rag and Bone sweater, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes



Love to see Mei getting his fashion fix too!
What is on his tee?


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Limom~

Yes, she's been wearing clothes bc it's been super cold and she just had her fur cut short!  She's wearing a holiday tee.  It's a pic of a gingerbread man with his let bit off. The shirt says "bite me" haha 



limom said:


> Love to see Mei getting his fashion fix too!
> What is on his tee?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bbagsforever~    I love how you rock your outfits too!  




bbagsforever said:


> I love this outfit- you look great!


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Hi Limom~
> 
> Yes, she's been wearing clothes bc it's been super cold and she just had her fur cut short!  She's wearing a holiday tee.  It's a pic of a gingerbread man with his let bit off. The shirt says "bite me" haha



I apologize she.
I thought it was piglet!
Super cute in any case.


----------



## weibaobai

no prob....I just hate it when people call her an "it" 




limom said:


> I apologize she.
> I thought it was piglet!
> Super cute in any case.


----------



## kiwishopper

CK faux fur and Levi's ID jeans with Balenciaga City bag (from my blog)


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> Rag and Bone sweater, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes



Love your outfit and your puppy is just so cute


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my outfit from last weekend- Jumper by Witchery, cardigan by Lisa Ho, jeans by J Brand, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, coat by By Malene Birger, Celine horizontal cabas bag, maje hat.


----------



## bbagsforever

Forgot to post the main photo!


----------



## bgyoshi

loveceline30 said:


> Nothing but water dress, aldo clutch, bandolino sandals



Hotness!!   Gorgeous view and beautiful outfit!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

nadineluv said:


> Cute!





ericanjensen said:


> Do love!!




Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my outfit posting for the day!
> Witchery blouse, Isabel Marant Reo jeans, Isabel Marant Zoro belt, Christian Louboutin Pigalle heels, Chanel 2.55 bag



Such a great print and colour combination on you jeans.  Love them!



ericanjensen said:


> *Charlotte Tarantola *Diesel *Berge



Love this dress and especially love the little ruffle hem. . . so cute!



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Aidan Mattox silk dress
> Christian Dior Christal diamond bracelet watch
> Nine West silver metallic heels
> Max Azria black metal convertible clutch
> Marc Jacobs coyote fur/sherpa lined trench coat



Pretty pretty dress.



weibaobai said:


> Rag and Bone sweater, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes



Ahhh, it's my favourite shoes again.  I will never not be jealous of these. 



kiwishopper said:


> CK faux fur and Levi's ID jeans with Balenciaga City bag (from my blog)



I'm so in love with your fur jacket. . . so chic!



bbagsforever said:


> Forgot to post the main photo!



Such a "cool girl" look!  Love it!  Totally wish I could pull that off!


----------



## ericanjensen

luvsagreatdeal said:


> OMG arent you the cutest.  Love your outfit and your blog is fun as well


Thanks so much!


ptwilliams said:


> Nice outfit. I assume like mine, your closets are totally impacted.  Where to you keep the overflow?  Also, thanks for inspiring girls to wear more hats



Yes, I have shelves that I use for jeans & shoes which is nice but I have another closet that I use  Thank you.













*Helmut Lang *Elizabeth & James *RVCA *Rupert Sanderson *Marc Jacobs


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helmut Lang *Elizabeth & James *RVCA *Rupert Sanderson *Marc Jacobs



Nice color combination.  I used to be opposed to snake skin items, but the Burmese pythons are such a problem in Florida you'll actually be doing the environment a favor by buying them.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

What I wore to a baby shower last weekend: Zara jacket, J.Crew blouse, H&M skirt, Boutique 9 shoes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Yes, I have shelves that I use for jeans & shoes which is nice but I have another closet that I use  Thank you.
> 
> *Helmut Lang *Elizabeth & James *RVCA *Rupert Sanderson *Marc Jacobs



Love the shoes.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I've been wearing lots of colors lately!  Yellow denim, red jeans, and now (rewearing) a pink dress.  It's been chilly up in Northern California lately but definitely nothing compared everywhere else.  Hope everyone is staying warm!!

DVF dress and RRR jacket and Lauren RL bag


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Yes, I have shelves that I use for jeans & shoes which is nice but I have another closet that I use  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helmut Lang *Elizabeth & James *RVCA *Rupert Sanderson *Marc Jacobs



Really love this, especially the shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you shalomjude~  She's the love of my life! 



shalomjude said:


> Love your outfit and your puppy is just so cute


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Jenny Lauren~  You ALWAYS look so girly and Chic!  I love it! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Ahhh, it's my favourite shoes again.  I will never not be jealous of these. !


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is the dress I wore today which is from Kate Spade. The tights are target and the shoes are Miu Miu.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> I've been wearing lots of colors lately!  Yellow denim, red jeans, and now (rewearing) a pink dress.  It's been chilly up in Northern California lately but definitely nothing compared everywhere else.  Hope everyone is staying warm!!
> 
> DVF dress and RRR jacket and Lauren RL bag



I love your outfit and the print on your dress. I need to start checking out DVF, she has such beautiful prints! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> What I wore to a baby shower last weekend: Zara jacket, J.Crew blouse, H&M skirt, Boutique 9 shoes.



Lovely outfit! The color scheme is perfect for a baby shower!


----------



## mmr

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Yes, I have shelves that I use for jeans & shoes which is nice but I have another closet that I use  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helmut Lang *Elizabeth & James *RVCA *Rupert Sanderson *Marc Jacobs


You're looking great - as usual!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Top - Mango
Skirt - Roland Mouret
Shoes - Manolo Blahnik BB satin+lace heels


----------



## Ellapretty

Garage Gingham shirt, Old Navy sweater, Ily Couture bubble necklace, Garage jeans &  Hunter boots:


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Garage Gingham shirt, Old Navy sweater, Ily Couture bubble necklace, Garage jeans &  Hunter boots:


This so cute and casual!


----------



## weibaobai

Chanel Jacket, Gap denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Pretty pretty dress.



thanks Jenny Lauren!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> What I wore to a baby shower last weekend: Zara jacket, J.Crew blouse, H&M skirt, Boutique 9 shoes.


love the Zara jacket!


----------



## theYoungandChic

mello_yello_jen said:


> I've been wearing lots of colors lately!  Yellow denim, red jeans, and now (rewearing) a pink dress.  It's been chilly up in Northern California lately but definitely nothing compared everywhere else.  Hope everyone is staying warm!!
> 
> DVF dress and RRR jacket and Lauren RL bag


i love a bit of color also!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is the dress I wore today which is from Kate Spade. The tights are target and the shoes are Miu Miu.


very cute! very retro!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

white tank ~ ASTR
black tank ~ Club Monaco
leggings ~ American Apparel
shoes ~ Marc Fisher
handbag ~ Christian Dior


----------



## Cool Gal

Jacket: Zara
Scarf: Mary Katrantzou

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Ellapretty

kcf68 said:


> This so cute and casual!



Thanks! I have a gingham addiction (& a bubble necklace one too LOL!)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> white tank ~ ASTR
> black tank ~ Club Monaco
> leggings ~ American Apparel
> shoes ~ Marc Fisher
> handbag ~ Christian Dior



Love this outfit! Your bag adds such a great pop of colour!


----------



## theYoungandChic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this outfit! Your bag adds such a great pop of colour!



thanks yoyotomatoe! the pic is from my article about wearing black & white trend. i like wearing some red with that combo.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Presenting my latest outfit of the day. The jacket is J. Crew and the blouse is Gap.


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is today's outfit, perfect for the freezing weather we are experiencing in London!
Coat by Mango, jumper by Paul Smith, shirt by The Kooples, jeans by J Brand, Acne Pistol boots, Celine box bag, earrings from Mimco.


----------



## J.E

bbagsforever said:


> Here is today's outfit, perfect for the freezing weather we are experiencing in London!
> Coat by Mango, jumper by Paul Smith, shirt by The Kooples, jeans by J Brand, Acne Pistol boots, Celine box bag, earrings from Mimco.



Looks really nice, something i would wear i think! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Presenting my latest outfit of the day. The jacket is J. Crew and the blouse is Gap.


Love the colour pop!


----------



## ericanjensen

ptwilliams said:


> Nice color combination.  I used to be opposed to snake skin items, but the Burmese pythons are such a problem in Florida you'll actually be doing the environment a favor by buying them.


Thank you!


Ginger Tea said:


> Love the shoes.


Thank you!


Bratty1919 said:


> Really love this, especially the shoes!


Thank you!


mmr said:


> You're looking great - as usual!


Thank you!


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Top - Mango
> Skirt - Roland Mouret
> Shoes - Manolo Blahnik BB satin+lace heels
> 
> View attachment 2026775


Really really love this outfit!


----------



## Meta

Recent outfit from my blog: 






Coat: Uniqlo
Cardigan: ZARA
Blouse: H&M
Skirt: ZARA
Shoes: Banana Republic
Bag: LV


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ellapretty said:


> Garage Gingham shirt, Old Navy sweater, Ily Couture bubble necklace, Garage jeans &  Hunter boots:



Love the outfit! So cute!!! 



hellokatiegirl said:


> Presenting my latest outfit of the day. The jacket is J. Crew and the blouse is Gap.



I like the blouse!! Thanks for sharing 



ericanjensen said:


> Really really love this outfit!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Happy Days 2012

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> white tank ~ ASTR
> black tank ~ Club Monaco
> leggings ~ American Apparel
> shoes ~ Marc Fisher
> handbag ~ Christian Dior



Beautiful!  I absolutely love seeing your outfits of the day!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Happy Days 2012 said:


> Beautiful!  I absolutely love seeing your outfits of the day!



thanks Happy Days 2012!


----------



## randr21

Cool Gal said:


> Jacket: Zara
> Scarf: Mary Katrantzou
> 
> Happy Friday, all!



great scarf


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you bgyoshi! 


bgyoshi said:


> Hotness!!   Gorgeous view and beautiful outfit!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Not a good pic but going for a stroll in, Nine West sweater, Vivienne Tam dress, Ariat riding boots, Fendi Spy


----------



## kiwishopper

Puffy jacket, shorts, Frye's riding boots and Balenciaga City bag today (per my blog)


----------



## every1dreams

Abercrombie sweater, hollister tank top, AE skinny jeans bcbg open toe ankle boots. Heading to dinner w/MIL...


----------



## MAGJES

every1dreams said:


> Abercrombie sweater, hollister tank top, AE skinny jeans bcbg open toe ankle boots. Heading to dinner w/MIL...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2030804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2030805



I see the Yellow Nikki peeking out!  Very pretty!


----------



## every1dreams

MAGJES said:


> I see the Yellow Nikki peeking out!  Very pretty!



Tee-hee  thanks, just got her yesterday.


----------



## ericanjensen

*H&M *Miu Miu


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Miu Miu


Nicely assembled.  Good combination of the simple solid grey accented with the flower and shoes. Paul


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Miu Miu



I love those Shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy Monday!  Wearing an Old Navy sweater, H&M Skirt, Coach clutch.


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Miu Miu



Love it- esp. those shoes!!


----------



## weibaobai

IM jacket, Theory pant, CL shoes


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my sunny weather outfit for today. The carousel blouse is from Anthropologie, the shoes are Nine West and the clutch is Vince Camuto.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday!  Wearing an Old Navy sweater, H&M Skirt, Coach clutch.



I love this whole look, but the skirt especially! Is it old or new? I might have to track it down if it's new!



weibaobai said:


> IM jacket, Theory pant, CL shoes



Great look and very chic as always!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Monday!  Wearing an Old Navy sweater, H&M Skirt, Coach clutch.



Love this! So fresh and classy!


----------



## Meta

Loving my ZARA biker leather jacket!







Turtleneck: ZARA
Vest: Gifted
Jacket: ZARA
Jeans: J Brand
Boots: Banana Republic
Clutch: Marc Jacobs


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my outfit for the day- Isabel Marant Sade jacket, IRO jumper, Rag and Bone jeans, Vivenne Westwood pirate boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Loving all the OOTD pics but this especially, you look good in leather 



weN84 said:


> Loving my ZARA biker leather jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtleneck: ZARA
> Vest: Gifted
> Jacket: ZARA
> Jeans: J Brand
> Boots: Banana Republic
> Clutch: Marc Jacobs


----------



## Prada_Princess

Myrkur said:


>



Gorgeous outfit.  Love your vest.


----------



## gmo

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my outfit for the day- Isabel Marant Sade jacket, IRO jumper, Rag and Bone jeans, Vivenne Westwood pirate boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



Love this! I have those VW boots and never know how to wear them. You've definitely inspired me.


----------



## ericanjensen

ptwilliams said:


> Nicely assembled.  Good combination of the simple solid grey accented with the flower and shoes. Paul


Thank you!


kcf68 said:


> I love those Shoes


Thank you!


Bratty1919 said:


> Love it- esp. those shoes!!


Thank you!













*Chaser LA *Sass & Bide *Frankie B *Frye *Berge


----------



## bbagsforever

gmo said:


> Love this! I have those VW boots and never know how to wear them. You've definitely inspired me.



Oh thanks, I am glad!


----------



## kgw5

Wore this outfit over the weekend:
Forever 21 Hat  
Nine West Dress
Old Navy Jacket
Michael Kors Boots






http://closetconfections.com


----------



## Meta

Prada_Princess said:


> Loving all the OOTD pics but this especially, you look good in leather


 
Thank you!


----------



## karolinemk

*Top:* Baum und Pferdgarten
*Faux fur vest:* Topshop
*Jeans:* Vero Moda
*Shoes: *Jeffrey Campbell
*Watch:* Michael Kors


----------



## justpeachy4397

Oh my goodness, I'm loving everyone's winter jackets!! Makes me want to run out and buy something fun and fasionable too 

Here's my outfit today:


----------



## kcf68

kgw5 said:


> Wore this outfit over the weekend:
> Forever 21 Hat
> Nine West Dress
> Old Navy Jacket
> Michael Kors Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



This is a very cute outfit


----------



## weibaobai

Rebecca Taylor sweater, COH pant, YSL shoes


----------



## flower71

kgw5 said:


> Wore this outfit over the weekend:
> Forever 21 Hat
> Nine West Dress
> Old Navy Jacket
> Michael Kors Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://closetconfections.com


lovely outfit! You seem to have fun dressing up, me likey



justpeachy4397 said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm loving everyone's winter jackets!! Makes me want to run out and buy something fun and fasionable too
> 
> Here's my outfit today:


i love your style, love your blog! you have the best of taste



weibaobai said:


> Rebecca Taylor sweater, COH pant, YSL shoes


 hey gorgeous



ericanjensen said:


> *H&M *Miu Miu


 so chic!


----------



## weibaobai

Awww thanks. 




flower71 said:


> lovely outfit! You seem to have fun dressing up, me likey
> 
> i love your style, love your blog! you have the best of taste
> 
> hey gorgeous
> 
> so chic!


----------



## pavilion

j.crew cashmere long-sleeve tee, brooks brother blouse, tibi wool pants, valentino flats


----------



## Dentist22

karolinemk said:


> *Top:* Baum und Pferdgarten
> *Faux fur vest:* Topshop
> *Jeans:* Vero Moda
> *Shoes: *Jeffrey Campbell
> *Watch:* Michael Kors




You are so pretty


----------



## GearGirly

kgw5 said:
			
		

> Wore this outfit over the weekend:
> Forever 21 Hat
> Nine West Dress
> Old Navy Jacket
> Michael Kors Boots
> 
> http://closetconfections.com



I absolutely love this, you have amazing style!


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend and I share a blog- here is a pic of her in her outfit yesterday. I love the shirt!
Isabel Marant Fara denim shirt, Kahlo leather shorts, Givenchy heels, Celine luggage


----------



## .jourdyn.

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness, I'm loving everyone's winter jackets!! Makes me want to run out and buy something fun and fasionable too
> 
> Here's my outfit today:








			
				weibaobai said:
			
		

> Rebecca Taylor sweater, COH pant, YSL shoes



Very cute ladies!!


----------



## ninjanna

Yesterday. 

Cotton On leather runner style shorts, Subtitled polka dot sheer top, Nine West leather tan ankle boots, Michael Kors rose gold watch, Alexander Wang Emile, Ray Ban Wayfarer.


----------



## Myrkur

Isabel Marant sweater, Zara jeans, Clarks desert boots & Lady Dior.


----------



## ericanjensen

flower71 said:


> so chic!



Thank you!








*L.A.M.B. *Marc Jacobs *A&F *Kate Spade


----------



## kellynt

my ootd with my chanel reissue and classic flap.  which bag do you think suit me better?


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *L.A.M.B. *Marc Jacobs *A&F *Kate Spade


Erica, fetching, as always. I liked the shoes, too.


----------



## weibaobai

paige denim jacket, Ann Taylor sweater, Dolce & Gabbana pant, CL shoes


----------



## Sterntalerli

pavilion said:


> j.crew cashmere long-sleeve tee, brooks brother blouse, tibi wool pants, valentino flats
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033442



Hi there,

i lost the link of your blog. could you please send it to me? TIA!


----------



## sammie225

My white winter coat


----------



## Myrkur

Prada_Princess said:


> Gorgeous outfit.  Love your vest.



Thank you!


----------



## every1dreams

Abercrombie shirt, juicy couture denim slacks, circa Joan & David suede & patent leather ankle booties


----------



## melodysaw

Here is my first Jcew item:

Yellow Coat


----------



## Christofle

weibaobai said:


> paige denim jacket, Ann Taylor sweater, Dolce & Gabbana pant, CL shoes



Always so elegant


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of me wearing Celine sunglasses, Bassike tee, Rag and Bone jeans, Lisa Ho jacket, Cartier ring, Celine shoes and bag.


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me wearing Celine sunglasses, Bassike tee, Rag and Bone jeans, Lisa Ho jacket, Cartier ring, Celine shoes and bag.



Love your outfit .. esp your Box Are you back in Australia now?


----------



## bbagsforever

shalomjude said:


> Love your outfit .. esp your Box Are you back in Australia now?



I was there...back in London now...missing the sun!


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> I was there...back in London now...missing the sun!



I can't say I would miss summer ...bring on winter... I love your blog too


----------



## bbagsforever

shalomjude said:


> I can't say I would miss summer ...bring on winter... I love your blog too



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me wearing Celine sunglasses, Bassike tee, Rag and Bone jeans, Lisa Ho jacket, Cartier ring, Celine shoes and bag.



Love this outfit!













*VS *Banana Republic *Juicy Couture *Louboutin


----------



## weibaobai

Oh thank you Christofle~



Christofle said:


> Always so elegant


----------



## weibaobai

Really lovely pops of red!  Very chic!



bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me wearing Celine sunglasses, Bassike tee, Rag and Bone jeans, Lisa Ho jacket, Cartier ring, Celine shoes and bag.


----------



## Myrkur

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me wearing Celine sunglasses, Bassike tee, Rag and Bone jeans, Lisa Ho jacket, Cartier ring, Celine shoes and bag.



Are you seriously wearing this with -2C


----------



## soleilbrun

Myrkur said:


> Are you seriously wearing this with -2C



The thread moves fast, you gotta keep up. She was in australia and now back in the UK. Photo most likely taken in Australia. Even if not, she looks fantastic! Right?


----------



## bbagsforever

soleilbrun said:


> The thread moves fast, you gotta keep up. She was in australia and now back in the UK. Photo most likely taken in Australia. Even if not, she looks fantastic! Right?


Hahaha- you are sharp! This was in Australia which is where I am from.  
I am not good with the cold so this is more like what I would wear in London in summer!


----------



## bbagsforever

Speaking of Australia here is my friend in her Alexander McQueen cape...amazing!


----------



## soleilbrun

bbagsforever said:


> Hahaha- you are sharp! This was in Australia which is where I am from.
> I am not good with the cold so this is more like what I would wear in London in summer!



You always look so well put together no matter the weather. It's nice to take a break from the cold. BTW, your celine box is killing me. I love it. It is high on my mental wishlist.


----------



## soleilbrun

bbagsforever said:


> Speaking of Australia here is my friend in her Alexander McQueen cape...amazing!



Good gawd! I love this cape. I am an AMQ freak. Keep the outfits coming.


----------



## bbagsforever

soleilbrun said:


> You always look so well put together no matter the weather. It's nice to take a break from the cold. BTW, your celine box is killing me. I love it. It is high on my mental wishlist.



Thank you! It took me a while to save for it but I am so happy I did!


----------



## ninjanna

Zara top, Cotton On leather shorts, Michael Kors watch, 3.1 Phillip Lim mini pashli, Novo brogues.


----------



## Myrkur

soleilbrun said:


> The thread moves fast, you gotta keep up. She was in australia and now back in the UK. Photo most likely taken in Australia. Even if not, she looks fantastic! Right?



Well I'm sorry I don't check up on this thread everyday.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Ann Taylor *Plastic Island *G-Star *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sterntalerli

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi Sterntalerli! The shoes are from J.Crew



thanks alot!


----------



## ptwilliams

Myrkur said:


> Well I'm sorry I don't check up on this thread everyday.



Very nice.


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew pants and sweatshirt, CL shoes


----------



## yellow08

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew pants and sweatshirt, CL shoes



Looking good!


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> *Ann Taylor *Plastic Island *G-Star *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs


Looks great


----------



## weibaobai

Thank You yellow08! 



yellow08 said:


> Looking good!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Any Bay Areaians here?  It's BART with the new seats!

Joie, American Rag, Alice + Olivia.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

mello_yello_jen said:


> Any Bay Areaians here?  It's BART with the new seats!
> 
> Joie, American Rag, Alice + Olivia.



Yep!  Wow I didnt know BART was getting a make-over!  Love the jacket and necklace


----------



## laurenhaber

Express sweater, ASOS altered wide leg pants (perfect for any pearshaped woman), Pour la Victoire pumps

http://thepearshape.com/alteration-story-asos-wide-leg-work-pant/

the blog: www.thepearshape.com


----------



## laurenhaber

LOFT top, Ann Taylor jeans, Chanel flats, Andrew Marc leather jacket

the blog: www.thepearshape.com


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty! 



laurenhaber said:


> LOFT top, Ann Taylor jeans, Chanel flats, Andrew Marc leather jacket
> 
> the blog: www.thepearshape.com


----------



## TJNEscada

mello_yello_jen said:


> Any Bay Areaians here?  It's BART with the new seats!
> 
> Joie, American Rag, Alice + Olivia.



Yep!  I moved out of the EBay to SF so no more BARTing it - it's about time they gave the trains a makeover!  Yay!!


----------



## johannamaria

Today again so c c c cold.
Had to go outside wearing my LV Saumur Monclair Wintercoat
Skull scarf


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my rainy day outfit. The sweater, skirt and clutch are all from J. Crew.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

johannamaria said:


> Today again so c c c cold.
> Had to go outside wearing my LV Saumur Monclair Wintercoat
> Skull scarf



Love that bag ...stay warm!


----------



## johannamaria

:





luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love that bag ...stay warm!



 thank you x


----------



## johannamaria

Today going out to do some window shopping

Its a rainy day but still want to carry my Chanel Brooklyn 
Wearing : Chanel Brooklyn Cabas XL vintage
Vintage Cardigan Vest gray with cherry and a little bling. Black short Asos & Black leather boots nice day yall xxx
Feeling kinda a vintage 2day hahaha


----------



## melikey

Sunny but windy in San Francisco.


----------



## EmeraldStar

bbagsforever said:


> Speaking of Australia here is my friend in her Alexander McQueen cape...amazing!


Lovely outfit!


----------



## Meta

Shirt & Sweater: Ralph Lauren
Pants: Old Navy
Coat: Banana Republic
Shoes: ZARA
Bag: LV


----------



## lizz

H&M dress, Victoria's Secret leggings, Hunter boots, Prada bag


----------



## bbagsforever

Taken in Australia recently where it was nice and warm!
Dress by Vanessa Bruno Athe, sunglasses by Celine, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Mulberry Lily bag.


----------



## Bratty1919

lizz said:


> H&M dress, Victoria's Secret leggings, Hunter boots, Prada bag



Love it!


----------



## pquiles

DVF dress
CL booties


----------



## soleilbrun

pquiles said:


> DVF dress
> CL booties
> 
> View attachment 2039614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039613



Aren't you the prettiest stylish thing ever!


----------



## Needanotherbag

soleilbrun said:


> Aren't you the prettiest stylish thing ever!



I was just thinking the same thing!!  Pquiles you have a lovely style!


----------



## Bratty1919

pquiles said:


> DVF dress
> CL booties
> 
> View attachment 2039614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039613



Aww- how cute and fun!


----------



## chloe_chanel

pquiles said:
			
		

> DVF dress
> CL booties



Love those booties!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

pquiles said:


> DVF dress
> CL booties
> 
> View attachment 2039614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039613



Cuute .I just scored the same dress in NR ..cant wait to wear it, love how you worked it for the cooler weather


----------



## mello_yello_jen

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yep!  Wow I didnt know BART was getting a make-over!  Love the jacket and necklace


Right now it's in select trains (like the wifi on board) but hopefully they will be changing out all the trains soon.  Thank you for your kind words as well 



TJNEscada said:


> Yep!  I moved out of the EBay to SF so no more BARTing it - it's about time they gave the trains a makeover!  Yay!!



Lucky you, must be like day and night living in SF vs. East Bay huh?  I keep telling myself one day... that one day can't come soon enough.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

melikey said:


> Sunny but windy in San Francisco.



Were you downtown yesterday?  I wonder if we ran into each other!



weN84 said:


> Shirt & Sweater: Ralph Lauren
> Pants: Old Navy
> Coat: Banana Republic
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: LV



Love the look weN84!



bbagsforever said:


> Taken in Australia recently where it was nice and warm!
> Dress by Vanessa Bruno Athe, sunglasses by Celine, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Mulberry Lily bag.


Beautiful, especially your Mulberry!



ericanjensen said:


> *Ann Taylor *Plastic Island *G-Star *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs



I'm going to the midwest this week and I hope I can look as polished as you do in that weather.  Love the plastic island blazer!



laurenhaber said:


> LOFT top, Ann Taylor jeans, Chanel flats, Andrew Marc leather jacket



Gorgeous top (and love your flats of course!)



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my rainy day outfit. The sweater, skirt and clutch are all from J. Crew.



Omg, such a charming sweater!  And I am seriously envious that you pull off colors perfectly 



lizz said:


> H&M dress, Victoria's Secret leggings, Hunter boots, Prada bag



I love the contrast on that H&M dress and that is a lovely outfit but I am so drawn to your decor.  I love the accent wall, your zebra pillows, and the cute flamingo painting!



pquiles said:


> DVF dress
> CL booties



I love the print of your DVF dress, so lovely!  Totally drooling over your booties and the details on it


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend out and about in Sydney wearing T by Alexander Wang stripe t-shirt, Josh Goot symmetrical cutaway skirt, Givenchy cutout leather ankle boots, Givenchy Antigona clutch, Yves Saint Laurent Arty ring


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Forgot to post this look last week. . . Zara blazer, J.Crew top, Club Monaco skirt, Nine West heels, Chanel bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love this whole look, but the skirt especially! Is it old or new? I might have to track it down if it's new!



Thanks so much!!  Unfortunately, the skirt is pretty old.



Bratty1919 said:


> Love this! So fresh and classy!



Aww, thanks!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

melodysaw said:


> Here is my first Jcew item: Yellow Coat



I'm obsessed with outerwear and I LOVE your yellow coat!  I have a yellow coat on my wish list!



ericanjensen said:


> *Chaser LA *Sass & Bide *Frankie B *Frye *Berge



That jacket is FABULOUS!



laurenhaber said:


> LOFT top, Ann Taylor jeans, Chanel flats, Andrew Marc leather jacket



Such a pretty yellow lace top!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my rainy day outfit. The sweater, skirt and clutch are all from J. Crew.



What a fun look!  Perfect for work but with a playful touch.  LOVE that clutch too!


----------



## ericanjensen

Thank you both Jens!

I went to a fancy gala event on Saturday.  It was so much fun!














*Leifsdottir *Rupert Sanderson *Woldford *Isabelle Fiore


----------



## Lawseenai

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you both Jens!
> 
> I went to a fancy gala event on Saturday.  It was so much fun!
> 
> *Leifsdottir *Rupert Sanderson *Woldford *Isabelle Fiore



You look great! Dress, hair, necklace ... Etc!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ericanjensen said:


> I went to a fancy gala event on Saturday.  It was so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leifsdottir *Rupert Sanderson *Woldford *Isabelle Fiore



You look fabulous from head to toe!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Going for lots of color today. . . Zara blazer, J.Crew top, Aqua dress, Coach bag.


----------



## weibaobai

Banana republic cashmere dress, YSL boots


----------



## Meta

Coat, scarf, & boots: Banana Republic
Sweater & vest: Gift/Hand-me-downs
Pants: Sisley
Bag: LV


----------



## Julide

weN84 said:


> Coat, scarf, & boots: Banana Republic
> Sweater & vest: Gift/Hand-me-downs
> Pants: Sisley
> Bag: LV



Love the red white and black!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

More colors to go with the lovely colorful outfits that *Jenny Lauren* and *weN84* shared 

Equipment sweater, marc by mj skirt, jason wu for target bag


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> Omg, such a charming sweater!  And I am seriously envious that you pull off colors perfectly



Thanks mello yello! You are great with colors too! I loved your last outfit with the yellow sweater.



Jenny Lauren said:


> What a fun look!  Perfect for work but with a playful touch.  LOVE that clutch too!



Thanks Jenny! I actually wore this on my day off, but it would be good for work too.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my Monday outfit. The skirt, sweater and necklace are J. Crew. The clutch is Dolce and Gabbana, and the shoes are CL.


----------



## just1morebag

Heres mine.... hoodie-true religion,, skirt- grand panache,, t-shirt- Express,,, pumps- Bridgett Shuster


----------



## bbagsforever

Jumper by Acne, jeans by Rag and Bone, heels by Jimmy Choo, Celine horizontal cabas bag, Anton Heunis necklace.


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you both Jens!
> 
> I went to a fancy gala event on Saturday.  It was so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leifsdottir *Rupert Sanderson *Woldford *Isabelle Fiore


Very elegent, very pretty


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Forgot to post this look last week. . . Zara blazer, J.Crew top, Club Monaco skirt, Nine West heels, Chanel bag.



Very classy and lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

mello_yello_jen said:


> More colors to go with the lovely colorful outfits that *Jenny Lauren* and *weN84* shared
> 
> Equipment sweater, marc by mj skirt, jason wu for target bag



Very fun! It wish it was as warm where I am!


----------



## ericanjensen

Lawseenai said:


> You look great! Dress, hair, necklace ... Etc!





Jenny Lauren said:


> You look fabulous from head to toe!  Gorgeous!





ptwilliams said:


> Very elegent, very pretty



Thank you!









*Rails *Teenflo *Diesel *Marc Jacobs *Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## weibaobai

Stella McCartney top, Anlo denim, IM shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

having a blue kind of day. 

top ~ Forever 21
jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
sandals ~ Aldo
handbag ~ vintage Louis Vuitton


----------



## pavilion

j.crew schoolboy blazer in wool flannel, banana republic lace shell, j.crew belt, j.crew minnie pant, kate spade crystal confetti scatter necklace necklace, j.crew bracelet, vera wang lavender lillian flat


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Banana republic cashmere dress, YSL boots


Very pretty


----------



## kcf68

pavilion said:


> View attachment 2042215
> 
> 
> j.crew schoolboy blazer in wool flannel, banana republic lace shell, j.crew belt, j.crew minnie pant, kate spade crystal confetti scatter necklace necklace, j.crew bracelet, vera wang lavender lillian flat


Love that top!  Is that current from BR?


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you kcf68~ 



kcf68 said:


> Very pretty


----------



## .jourdyn.

pavilion said:


> View attachment 2042215
> 
> 
> j.crew schoolboy blazer in wool flannel, banana republic lace shell, j.crew belt, j.crew minnie pant, kate spade crystal confetti scatter necklace necklace, j.crew bracelet, vera wang lavender lillian flat



Very chic, love the pop of color.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit for today featuring one of my favorite skirts from Anthropologie. The scarf is also Anthropologie and the boots are Frye.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Stella McCartney top, Anlo denim, IM shoes



Oh my gosh, I love your top! It is so cute. Is it from her spring collection?


----------



## Meta

Julide said:


> Love the red white and black!!


Thank you! 



mello_yello_jen said:


> More colors to go with the lovely colorful outfits that *Jenny Lauren* and *weN84* shared


Love the bright cheerful sweater of yours!


----------



## jhs216

Everyone is looking great as usual!


----------



## Nycolette

Finally coming out of extreme lurker mode! 

Extra casual day. I feel strange when I'm not in heels...and I am missing a lot of jewelry. Seriously...what happened that day?


----------



## EmeraldStar

pavilion said:


> j.crew schoolboy blazer in wool flannel, banana republic lace shell, j.crew belt, j.crew minnie pant, kate spade crystal confetti scatter necklace necklace, j.crew bracelet, vera wang lavender lillian flat


I really like the lace shell and I think the blazer adds a great pop of color!


----------



## bbagsforever

My lovely friend in Equipment Signature blouse, Lover denim shorts, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Jil Sander brogues, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> Stella McCartney top, Anlo denim, IM shoes



I am in love with your blouse!


----------



## weibaobai

plim blazer, Stella McCartney for Gap kids Cashmere leggings, CL booties


----------



## weibaobai

Hi hellokatiegirl~  No, it's actually from her fall collection.  But it looks quite spring, doesn't it??



hellokatiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh, I love your top! It is so cute. Is it from her spring collection?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks quynh~ it comes in a black version that is super cute as well!



quynh_1206 said:


> I am in love with your blouse!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit for today featuring one of my favorite skirts from Anthropologie. The scarf is also Anthropologie and the boots are Frye.


love the scarf! anthropologie things r so girly. i like their cups n saucers too!


----------



## theYoungandChic

bbagsforever said:


> My lovely friend in Equipment Signature blouse, Lover denim shorts, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Jil Sander brogues, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff


the PS11 is totally beautiful! gorgeous!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

top ~ J. Crew
shorts ~ Armani Exchange
sandals ~ Aldo
belt ~ Nordstrom
handbag ~ vintage Louis Vuitton


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today! I ordered this sweater from Anthropologie (on sale) and was so happy to see it in person!


----------



## pavilion

.jourdyn. said:


> Very chic, love the pop of color.





EmeraldStar said:


> I really like the lace shell and I think the blazer adds a great pop of color!



Thank you!



kcf68 said:


> Love that top!  Is that current from BR?



Thanks!  I got the top from BR this summer, but they have do have one that looks exactly like it now that has an exposed zipper up the back.  I don't have the exact link to the current BR version, but I noted it as a similar style and linked to it on my blog.


----------



## just1morebag

Heres mine,, Aldo boots, old navy long sheer blouse, true religion hoodie,,, & My New Galaxy Note duex


----------



## hellokatiegirl

theYoungandChic said:


> love the scarf! anthropologie things r so girly. i like their cups n saucers too!



Thanks! I also love Anthro's housewares as well.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit in plaid and pears. The skirt and sweater are both J. Crew. My shoes are CL.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> top ~ J. Crew
> shorts ~ Armani Exchange
> sandals ~ Aldo
> belt ~ Nordstrom
> handbag ~ vintage Louis Vuitton



I love your outfit and your shorts. It must be warm by you! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my outfit today! I ordered this sweater from Anthropologie (on sale) and was so happy to see it in person!



Great sweater, it looks very cozy! I love the pop of color of your bag.


----------



## bbagsforever

Me in Acne Mape jacket, Celine sunglasses, Bassike tee, Rag and Bone jeans, Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## aliwishesbear

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit in plaid and pears. The skirt and sweater are both J. Crew. My shoes are CL.



Cute sweater!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Jenny Lauren said:


> Going for lots of color today. . . Zara blazer, J.Crew top, Aqua dress, Coach bag.



wow such a bright shock of cobalt!    great look


----------



## aliwishesbear

recent outfit!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Bailey 44 *Joan & David


----------



## weibaobai

Top shop sweater, Gap denim, Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your outfit and your shorts. It must be warm by you!



thanks hellokatiegirl! it doesn't get that cold in sunny California.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, happy Thursday! Wearing some of my fav comfy things today


----------



## myomyomyo

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> top ~ J. Crew
> shorts ~ Armani Exchange
> sandals ~ Aldo
> belt ~ Nordstrom
> handbag ~ vintage Louis Vuitton


your legs are TDF!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Bratty1919 said:


> Very classy and lovely!





aliwishesbear said:


> wow such a bright shock of cobalt!    great look



Thank you so very much *Bratty1919* and *AliWishesBear*!


Here I'm wearing a J.Crew Coat, Nine West Kitten Heels, Chanel bag, H&M gloves.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Nycolette said:


> Finally coming out of extreme lurker mode!
> Extra casual day. I feel strange when I'm not in heels...and I am missing a lot of jewelry. Seriously...what happened that day?



Welcome to the forum!!  Great casual day look for your first post! 



aliwishesbear said:


> recent outfit!



What a cool look!  LOVE that jacket, and those boots look amazing on you!



ericanjensen said:


> *Bailey 44 *Joan & David



That dress fits you like a glove!  Fabulous!



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~



I have that same horse print dress but in coral.  Love how you paired it with jeans!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! Wearing some of my fav comfy things today



LOVE the leopard/stripes/red combination.  So chic!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> I have that same horse print dress but in coral.  Love how you paired it with jeans!



thanks Jenny! coral? sounds nice! i love all the horses. that's y i bought it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! Wearing some of my fav comfy things today



 Great !


----------



## bbagsforever

Ellery peplum top, J Brand Houlihan jeans, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Celine heels, Balenciaga bag


----------



## soleilbrun

bbagsforever said:


> Speaking of Australia here is my friend in her Alexander McQueen cape...amazing!



What luck, I scored the same today on sale! Cape twins


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

bbagsforever said:


> Ellery peplum top, J Brand Houlihan jeans, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Celine heels, Balenciaga bag



Perfection!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much *Bratty1919* and *AliWishesBear*!
> 
> 
> Here I'm wearing a J.Crew Coat, Nine West Kitten Heels, Chanel bag, H&M gloves.



Love the coat!


----------



## weibaobai

Plim top, Vince leather leggings, YSL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Great outfit!  Very clean and chic!



bbagsforever said:


> Ellery peplum top, J Brand Houlihan jeans, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Celine heels, Balenciaga bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Vince leather leggings, YSL shoes



Great outfit girl!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe!


yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit girl!


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Vince leather leggings, YSL shoes



Love this whole outfit!  I need to stop spending and start saving to invest in those Vince leggings.  They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## juicy_girl

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Vince leather leggings, YSL shoes



LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks lovemysavior~  

Leather leggings are a must!  But they are really expensive!  But they DO go on sale, I got these at the after xmas sale at NM and they were only $250!!  So just keep an eye out during those sales!



lovemysavior said:


> Love this whole outfit!  I need to stop spending and start saving to invest in those Vince leggings.  They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks, Juicy girl!! 



juicy_girl said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Femmesthlm

Skirt | Ginatricot
Sweater | H&M
Waist bag | Ebay
hat | H&M
Jacket | Zara
Shoes | Ebay


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Femmesthlm said:


> Skirt | Ginatricot
> Sweater | H&M
> Waist bag | Ebay
> hat | H&M
> Jacket | Zara
> Shoes | Ebay



GIRL ...Stunning, head to toe!


----------



## Karenada

^Agreed!!


----------



## Femmesthlm

AAww thank you guys


----------



## Femmesthlm

Biker Jacket | Chicy
Blouse | H&M
Necklace | H&M
Pants | H&M
Heels | Ebay


----------



## ericanjensen

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Vince leather leggings, YSL shoes



Love this look.  The color of the leggings is so pretty!


----------



## beagly911

I haven't posted here for a while (since I'm usually in sweats and slippers - as I work from home).  I must say ladies that you make me miss my days of "dressing" for work!!  Tonight DH and I went for his step dads birthday dinner.

Shell:  Ann Taylor (for go red day!)
Jacket: Caslon
Jeans: Cold Water Creek
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ploso Maro


----------



## sara09

weibaobai said:


> Top shop sweater, Gap denim, Jimmy Choo shoes



Love this outfit and the cardigan especially! Is it recent?


----------



## marie-lou

Femmesthlm said:


> Biker Jacket | Chicy
> Blouse | H&M
> Necklace | H&M
> Pants | H&M
> Heels | Ebay



Stunning!!


----------



## marie-lou

beagly911 said:


> I haven't posted here for a while (since I'm usually in sweats and slippers - as I work from home).  I must say ladies that you make me miss my days of "dressing" for work!!  Tonight DH and I went for his step dads birthday dinner.
> 
> Shell:  Ann Taylor (for go red day!)
> Jacket: Caslon
> Jeans: Cold Water Creek
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ploso Maro



Love how you combined the shoes with that top. You look great!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit from last night. The blouse is Ralph Lauren, the skirt is J. Crew and the bag is Prada.


----------



## fashion16

hellokatiegirl said:
			
		

> Here is my outfit from last night. The blouse is Ralph Lauren, the skirt is J. Crew and the bag is Prada.



You have the best outfits!!!


----------



## Nolia

*Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


----------



## ptwilliams

ericanjensen said:


> *Bailey 44 *Joan & David



Very nice. A real head turner.


----------



## lizz

Wildfox sweatshirt, Loft skirt, Victoria's Secret leggings, Old Navy boots, Balenciaga city


----------



## Ginger Tea

Nolia said:


> Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
> Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.



Love the shoes!


----------



## Lawseenai

Heading out for dinner... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:


> Thanks lovemysavior~
> 
> Leather leggings are a must!  But they are really expensive!  But they DO go on sale, I got these at the after xmas sale at NM and they were only $250!!  So just keep an eye out during those sales!



Wow!  What a score!  I will keep an eye out.  The only thing is that the closest department stores to me are over 3 1/2 hours away   That means most of my designer stuff has to be either phone ordered or online.


----------



## Sterntalerli

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, happy Thursday! Wearing some of my fav comfy things today



Love your simple but stylish combo


----------



## bbagsforever

A warm weather outfit from a recent trip to Australia...
Vest by Lisa Ho, dress by Witchery, sunglasses by Celine, shoes by Natasha, bag by Celine, earrings by Tom Binns.


----------



## sammie225

from some days ago  zara leather jacket,white balenciaga city and zara boots


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here's a close up of today's outfit


----------



## Nolia

Ginger Tea said:


> Love the shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessBal

Finally a new outfit post from me! You look gorgeous as usual ladies! xx


----------



## V0N1B2

beagly911 said:


> I haven't posted here for a while (since I'm usually in sweats and slippers - as I work from home).  I must say ladies that you make me miss my days of "dressing" for work!!  Tonight DH and I went for his step dads birthday dinner.


OMG! beagly, I love those shoes!  They're fab!


----------



## beagly911

marie-lou said:


> Love how you combined the shoes with that top. You look great!


Thank you so much!!



V0N1B2 said:


> OMG! beagly, I love those shoes!  They're fab!


Thanks VON1B2, I love my CL's and these are one of my favs!!


----------



## beagly911

lizz said:


> Wildfox sweatshirt, Loft skirt, Victoria's Secret leggings, Old Navy boots, Balenciaga city


You look great!!  The sweatshirt is cute and I love anything from Ann Taylor or the Loft!!



Lawseenai said:


> Heading out for dinner... Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely! 



bbagsforever said:


> A warm weather outfit from a recent trip to Australia...
> Vest by Lisa Ho, dress by Witchery, sunglasses by Celine, shoes by Natasha, bag by Celine, earrings by Tom Binns.


Oh warm weather, sounds great and you look terrific!!



sammie225 said:


> from some days ago  zara leather jacket,white balenciaga city and zara boots


I really like the jacket...hmmm...runs to check out Zara (again!) :doggie:



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's a close up of today's outfit


Stylish and beautiful as always justpeachy!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Sara09~  Unfortunately, I picked this cardi up a couple years ago while in London.   But I've seen this style of cardigan pop up season after season!



sara09 said:


> Love this outfit and the cardigan especially! Is it recent?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ericanjensen~  It's a nice neutral departure from "just Black" 



ericanjensen said:


> Love this look.  The color of the leggings is so pretty!


----------



## elation

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rails *Teenflo *Diesel *Marc Jacobs *Dolce & Gabbana



You have the perfect ponytail!!


----------



## Pao9

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Finally a new outfit post from me! You look gorgeous as usual ladies! xx



Nice Dicker booties, I have some coming my way, hopefully they fit me!


----------



## Nycolette

Jenny Lauren said:


> Welcome to the forum!!  Great casual day look for your first post!



Thank you so much!


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in Bassike t-shirt, Dion Lee Laceration skirt, Knots and Knits clutch, Celine heels, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff


----------



## PrincessBal

Pao9 said:


> Nice Dicker booties, I have some coming my way, hopefully they fit me!



Yay! Congratulations on the purchase! I find they fit true to size! Post a picture when you have them! xx


----------



## ericanjensen

elation said:


> You have the perfect ponytail!!



Thank you!!












*Mike & Chris *Current/Elliott *Rodo *Marc Jacobs


----------



## weibaobai

Plim sweater, Joe's Jeans, Pedro Garcia shoes


----------



## Femmesthlm

nice outfits everyone


----------



## Femmesthlm

Sweater, Necklace | H&M
Pants | Zara
Shoes | Nelly


----------



## bbagsforever

Me in my fave new item...Stella Mccartney Vasily top.


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in Bassike t-shirt, Dion Lee Laceration skirt, Knots and Knits clutch, Celine heels, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff


Very classy!



ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mike & Chris *Current/Elliott *Rodo *Marc Jacobs


I _love_ this outfit!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Me in my fave new item...Stella Mccartney Vasily top.



Oooh, awesome top!


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> I _love_ this outfit!



Thank you!!













*Zara *Levis *Cole Haan


----------



## pavilion

j.crew blazer, j.crew blouse, theory pants, lanvin heels


----------



## weibaobai

Lululemon jacket, C&E denim, Fendi shoes


----------



## cfca22

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara *Levis *Cole Haan



Loving your blazer


----------



## Dentist22

Femmesthlm said:


> Sweater, Necklace | H&M
> Pants | Zara
> Shoes | Nelly



Really pretty colors on you!


----------



## mmr

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much *Bratty1919* and *AliWishesBear*!
> 
> 
> Here I'm wearing a J.Crew Coat, Nine West Kitten Heels, Chanel bag, H&M gloves.


Love the outfit!  Particularly the green coat.  What a pretty color.

Congrats on your magazine feature!


----------



## lovemysavior

Trouve knitted sweater and H&M faux leather leggings.


----------



## Myrkur

From the past few days


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Me in my fave new item...Stella Mccartney Vasily top.



Love the top! Can I ask what color is on your nails?


----------



## eves

I wore this yesterday.





Outfit ifrom Taobao (online shopping heaven!)
Proenza Schouler PS11 Purse
Gucci Booties


I wore this a week ago.





Top from Bangkok
Skirt is a gift from a friend
Jeffery Campbell Loafers


----------



## weibaobai

Vince cropped sweater, Alcee Silk pant, All Saints booties


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

sweater ~ J.Crew
jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
watch ~ Gucci
shoes ~ Ecote
handbag ~ Chanel


----------



## nadineluv

Myrkur said:
			
		

> From the past few days



Love the black and white combo. Very pretty


----------



## Bratty1919

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> sweater ~ J.Crew
> jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Chanel



LOVE the Chanel!


----------



## keks

Fantastic outfits Ladys!! Always a pleasure to look in this thread and i get LOTS of inspiration!!


----------



## melodysaw

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> sweater ~ J.Crew
> jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Chanel



Very pretty.


----------



## roxies_mom

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> sweater ~ J.Crew
> jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Chanel




OMG, the shoes........LOVE them!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Mackage *C/E *Marc Jacobs *Marc Jacobs


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my denim and lace outfit for today. The skirt is Anthropologie, the jacket is H&M and the shoes are CL.


----------



## theYoungandChic

Bratty1919 said:


> LOVE the Chanel!



thanks Bratty 1919! it's my favorite handbag rite now.


----------



## theYoungandChic

melodysaw said:


> Very pretty.



thanks melodysaw!


----------



## theYoungandChic

roxies_mom said:


> OMG, the shoes........LOVE them!!



thanks roxies_mom! i love wedges! they r so easy to walk in.


----------



## bbagsforever

Another Stella top....Stella McCartney tee, Celine sunglasses, bag and heels, Rag and Bone jeans.


----------



## johannamaria

My outfit of the Day!!! Cold outside but sun is shining 
Good day to take my Vintage Baby outside
Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## ninjanna

My outfit the other day  

Sportsgirl silk top, Topshop pants, Diva necklace, Witchery jewel flats, Michael Kors watch, YSL Belle du Jour patent leather clutch, and Ray-Ban wayfarer sunnies.


----------



## ericanjensen

Throw back outfit.  






*Current/elliott *Vince *Louboutin


----------



## Lawseenai

ericanjensen said:


> Throw back outfit.
> 
> *Current/elliott *Vince *Louboutin



Love this outfit! You look amazing in it!


----------



## aliwishesbear

wearing my one and only pair of otk boots:


----------



## beagly911

Everyone is looking terrific!!


----------



## beagly911

ericanjensen said:


> Throw back outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Current/elliott *Vince *Louboutin


ericanjensen you inspire me with every outfit!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

bbagsforever said:


> Another Stella top....Stella McCartney tee, Celine sunglasses, bag and heels, Rag and Bone jeans.


gorgeous red heels!


----------



## theYoungandChic

johannamaria said:


> My outfit of the Day!!! Cold outside but sun is shining
> Good day to take my Vintage Baby outside
> Thanks for letting me share x


i love the vintage! it's so lovely!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Throw back outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Current/elliott *Vince *Louboutin


beautiful!


----------



## theYoungandChic

aliwishesbear said:


> wearing my one and only pair of otk boots:


love the outfit! very bohemian chic.


----------



## johannamaria

theYoungandChic said:


> i love the vintage! it's so lovely!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

tank ~ Club Monaco
sweater ~ Diesel
jeans ~ Ralph Lauren
watch ~ Gucci
shoes ~ Ecote
handbag ~ Louis Vuitton


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone! Here's a close up of today's outfit. Lace top was on sale from anthropologie


----------



## Bratty1919

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> tank ~ Club Monaco
> sweater ~ Diesel
> jeans ~ Ralph Lauren
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Louis Vuitton



OMG that little LV! SO CUTE!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Bratty1919 said:


> OMG that little LV! SO CUTE!



thanks Bratty1919! yep, i bought it for the petite size n color.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Top and jacket - *Dynamite*
CDC belt - *Hermès*
Lambskin pants - *J Brand*
Sandals - *Christian Louboutin*


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy Polka Dot sweater & Boots, Marc Jacobs quilted Single bag.






Old Navy Cable sweater & Boots, GAP Leopard scarf:


----------



## ericanjensen

Lawseenai said:


> Love this outfit! You look amazing in it!


Thank you!


beagly911 said:


> ericanjensen you inspire me with every outfit!!


That's so sweet. Thank you so much!


theYoungandChic said:


> beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Just coming out of lurke mode to say congrats Jenny Lauren!  She is in Instyle's latest issue and of course she looks fabulous as always!


----------



## roxies_mom

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Polka Dot sweater & Boots, Marc Jacobs quilted Single bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy Cable sweater & Boots, GAP Leopard scarf:



I love Old Navy and love the way you put your outfits together with their clothes!!  Style on a budget......Well done!


----------



## roxies_mom

Lurker here........everyone always looks amazing and you are all so inspiring!  Thanks for sharing your great looks!!


----------



## weibaobai

Zara top, 7FAMK denim, Jchoo shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

tank ~ Bebe
sweater ~ All Saints
jeans ~ Gap
watch ~ Gucci
shoes ~ Ecote
handbag ~ Louis Vuitton


----------



## Zahzah

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> tank ~ Bebe
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Gap
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Louis Vuitton



Love the sweater!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Polka Dot sweater & Boots, Marc Jacobs quilted Single bag.
> 
> Old Navy Cable sweater & Boots, GAP Leopard scarf:



You look gorgeous Ella!


----------



## Ellapretty

roxies_mom said:


> I love Old Navy and love the way you put your outfits together with their clothes!!  Style on a budget......Well done!





justpeachy4397 said:


> You look gorgeous Ella!




You 2 are so sweet - thank you! 

I'm a HUGE Old Navy fan *roxies_mom* - they've really stepped up their game this year...though I'm on a shopping ban this month so I'm not even LOOKING at their website to avoid temptation LOL


----------



## theYoungandChic

Zahzah said:


> Love the sweater!!



thanks Zahzah! i do too.


----------



## justpeachy4397

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> tank ~ Bebe
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Gap
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Louis Vuitton



Your sweater is GORGEOUS! Checking out allsaints right now...


----------



## bgyoshi

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's a close up of today's outfit. Lace top was on sale from anthropologie



LOVE the lace over stripe!  never thought of doing that!


----------



## theYoungandChic

justpeachy4397 said:


> Your sweater is GORGEOUS! Checking out allsaints right now...



thanks! i love all their knitwear.


----------



## Sparklybags

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> tank ~ Bebe
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Gap
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Louis Vuitton



So so gorgeous!!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Mackage *C/E *Marc Jacobs *Marc Jacobs



Love it! Especially love the bag


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy Polka Dot sweater & Boots, Marc Jacobs quilted Single bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy Cable sweater & Boots, GAP Leopard scarf:


Love your outfits!


----------



## bbagsforever

Trousers by Tibi, vest by Lisa Ho, ring by YSL, Balenciaga motorcycle bag, Jimmy Choo Agnes pumps, sunglasses by Celine


----------



## Harpertoo

Zahzah said:


> Love the sweater!!



Sweater is amazing!
Nice casual look.


----------



## sammie225

you ladies all look great,this thread is a nice inspiration


----------



## theYoungandChic

Sparklybags said:


> So so gorgeous!!



thanks Sparklybags!


----------



## bgyoshi

Browsing through this thread always inspires me to not dress like a slob lol.


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> tank ~ Bebe
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Gap
> watch ~ Gucci
> shoes ~ Ecote
> handbag ~ Louis Vuitton



Love it!  All Saints is one of my favorite brands.



marie-lou said:


> Love it! Especially love the bag


Thank you!  I sold the bag though  I just didn't use it.


----------



## HolyBag

bbagsforever said:


> Trousers by Tibi, vest by Lisa Ho, ring by YSL, Balenciaga motorcycle bag, Jimmy Choo Agnes pumps, sunglasses by Celine



I really like this outfit. So fun!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Love it!  All Saints is one of my favorite brands.



thanks! me too for sure!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Vintage tone photo for a vintage bag
Happy CNY...


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> you ladies all look great,this thread is a nice inspiration



You look great!!


----------



## cswcarol

Happy Chinese New Year!! Wishing everyone all the best in the year of the snake! 
Quick post- wearing MNG sweater, korean branded jeans, faux fur jacket & Roger Vivier flats


----------



## babevivtan

sammie225 said:


> you ladies all look great,this thread is a nice inspiration



OMG! Is this YOU? Or are you wearing the clothes this model is wearing?

And if this is YOU? You are gorgeous, seriously!


----------



## justpeachy4397

cswcarol said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!! Wishing everyone all the best in the year of the snake!
> Quick post- wearing MNG sweater, korean branded jeans, faux fur jacket & Roger Vivier flats



Happy chinese new year to you too!!

Heading out for a day of feasting & celebrations. Here's my outfit today:


----------



## Bratty1919

bgyoshi said:


> Browsing through this thread always inspires me to not dress like a slob lol.
> 
> View attachment 2057711



This is really fun! Sorry for my ignorance, but what brand is the spiky bracelet?


----------



## Bratty1919

justpeachy4397 said:


> Happy chinese new year to you too!!
> 
> Heading out for a day of feasting & celebrations. Here's my outfit today:



Very chic and cute! Happy NY!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I've been collecting a few:


----------



## justpeachy4397

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've been collecting a few:



Looking good! Your burgundy PS is beautiful. That is prob my favorite color on this bag!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.


I love your bag!! :love


----------



## caroulemapoulen

justpeachy4397 said:


> Looking good! Your burgundy PS is beautiful. That is prob my favorite color on this bag!



Thank you so much! It's the one in Raspberry though, they haven't made a burgundy in suede (yet. I hope one will come  )


----------



## DizzyFairy

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've been collecting a few:


U look great.... Is tat a red chanel mini hiding on the pic background????? Love it


----------



## bgyoshi

Bratty1919 said:


> This is really fun! Sorry for my ignorance, but what brand is the spiky bracelet?



it's from Nordstrom BP!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

DizzyFairy said:


> U look great.... Is tat a red chanel mini hiding on the pic background????? Love it



It's actually pink, but otherwise yes. 

You can see it here: 

http://www.velvetsnow.dk/2012/04/pink-chanel-mini-flap/


----------



## mulberryforbes

caroulemapoulen said:


> It's actually pink, but otherwise yes.
> 
> You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.velvetsnow.dk/2012/04/pink-chanel-mini-flap/



Fab blog (thanks to google translate)  

You are super cute and think you will be a huge inspiration to my little sister i have sent her the link for your blog


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mulberryforbes said:


> Fab blog (thanks to google translate)
> 
> You are super cute and think you will be a huge inspiration to my little sister i have sent her the link for your blog



Thank you very much! 

I used to do a translation underneath the post in Danish, maybe I should start doing that again.


----------



## mulberryforbes

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I used to do a translation underneath the post in Danish, maybe I should start doing that again.



I follow a spanish and a french blogger that has the translation, i think you should if its not to much bother you style is cool regardless of country


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Work outfit for Valentine's Day:

Chinese silk blouse
Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
RW & Co dress skirt
Club Monaco python belt
Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
Manolo Blahnik BB


----------



## FreakyToast

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I've been collecting a few:



I LOVE those outfits!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

F21 top, Current/Elliot jeans, Louboutins


----------



## Bitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Work outfit for Valentine's Day:
> 
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Manolo Blahnik BB



Love this outfit - now what are you going to wear on the night??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> Love this outfit - now what are you going to wear on the night??



Lol PJs!!!


----------



## Bitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Lol PJs!!!*



  

I'm sure they'll be super stylish too!!


----------



## CGORO2

outfit of the day post


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> I'm sure they'll be super stylish too!!



As long as it's stylishly fuzzy and warm enough for my cat to approve


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CGORO2 said:


> outfit of the day post
> 
> View attachment 2059632



Looking great! I like your jacket!!!


----------



## HolyBag

CGORO2 said:


> outfit of the day post
> 
> View attachment 2059632



Love it!


----------



## randr21

CGORO2 said:


> outfit of the day post



Great blazer


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in Lover tuxedo jacket, Isabel Marant t-shirt, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant Spikeman belt, Christian Louboutin Pigalle heels, Yves Saint Laurent Belle Du Jour Clutch


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mulberryforbes said:


> I follow a spanish and a french blogger that has the translation, i think you should if its not to much bother you style is cool regardless of country



It isn't, I just need to remind myself to do it. 



FreakyToast said:


> I LOVE those outfits!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sculli

Today i'm wearing a bright pink warehouse coat, g-star superskinny jeans, Liujo blouse, isabel marant Bazils & my love antigona.


----------



## bag in black

CGORO2 said:


> outfit of the day post
> 
> View attachment 2059632



it's a wonderful Great Stylish Outfit


----------



## bag in black

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've been collecting a few:



you are a Sweet Stylish Girl


----------



## CGORO2

bag in black said:


> it's a wonderful Great Stylish Outfit



Thank you


----------



## CGORO2

randr21 said:


> Great blazer



Thank you


----------



## CGORO2

HolyBag said:


> Love it!



Thank you


----------



## CGORO2

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Looking great! I like your jacket!!!



Thank you


----------



## cswcarol

Cny day 2 outfit 

aalis yellow coat, f21 shirt, seeds leggings, RV flats & céline trio bag.


----------



## soleilbrun

CGORO2 said:


> outfit of the day post
> 
> View attachment 2059632



Great outfit!


----------



## Ginger Tea

CGORO2 said:


> outfit of the day post



Working the heck outta that jacket and DE LV.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bag in black said:


> you are a Sweet Stylish Girl



Aww, thank you very much 

cswcarol: LOVE your trio! The color is perfect!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Shoshanna *Wolford *Vera Wang


----------



## sara09

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've been collecting a few:



Wow, great outfits and I love your Trio! Can I ask if the skirt in the last picture is recent? (i noticed from your blog that it is h&m). It looks so beautiful!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sara09 said:


> Wow, great outfits and I love your Trio! Can I ask if the skirt in the last picture is recent? (i noticed from your blog that it is h&m). It looks so beautiful!



Thank you!! 

it's from last year, around april maybe. But it was online on sale until recetly in Denmark. It was a pair of shorts actually, I made them into a skirt instead.


----------



## weibaobai

br cardi, J brand denim, CL shoes


----------



## Alyana

I have never seen those CL's before! LOVE!


----------



## Flip88

weibaobai said:


> br cardi, J brand denim, CL shoes



Loving this pic


----------



## bbagsforever

Me on a VERY cold day in London wearing Coat by Boy Band of Outsiders, scarf from Zara, hat by Maje, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, J Brand jeans, Acne Pistol boots.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

What I wore to classes at the University on a very, very cold and snowy day yesterday!  

Equipment Signature blouse, Acne Cypress boots, Halston vest, BikBok jeans, homemade beanie (thank you, mother-in-law! ), Balenciaga triple tour bracelet and double-skull ring and spine ring from Bjørg.


----------



## eves

What I wore for Chinese New Year lunch.






Sunglasses from Bangkok
Earrings and top from Taobao
Fringe skirt from random store
PS11
Gucci booties


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my outfit today. Very no-fuss for sludging through the melting city snow


----------



## summer2815

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've been collecting a few:



I think you have such a great sense of style!


----------



## weibaobai

Rebecca Taylor cardi, J brand cargos, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Flip88!!



Flip88 said:


> Loving this pic


----------



## sammie225

boots are from chinese laundry and dress by primark


----------



## caroulemapoulen

summer2815 said:


> I think you have such a great sense of style!



Awww. thank you so much, summer!  

This is from yesterday:


----------



## whoops

caroulemapoulen said:


> Awww. thank you so much, summer!
> 
> This is from yesterday:



I love your style! I was going to comment in your last post too. I love the way you wear your tights and style your sweaters.


----------



## laurenhaber

My #Nemo outfit in the South! Ann Taylor jeans, J.Crew top, Chanel flats, Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 bag

More details on www.thepearshape.com


----------



## laurenhaber

Comfy winter sweater dress (and only $24!) and perfect for pearshapes.

Pim + Larkin sweater, Scarf from italy, Steve Madden boots, Revlon lipstick

For more details please visit my blog at www.thepearshape.com


----------



## Sparklybags

From my blog - H&M Blazer, New Look Hat, Cole Haan Bag


----------



## caroulemapoulen

whoops said:


> I love your style! I was going to comment in your last post too. I love the way you wear your tights and style your sweaters.



You girls are so sweet, thank you so much!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Asos *Anthro *PRPS *Berge *Pollini


----------



## cfca22

sammie225 said:


> boots are from chinese laundry and dress by primark



Love your LV shawl


----------



## aliwishesbear

Wearing to work!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday:


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

tank ~ J.Crew 
boyfriend jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
sweater ~ Hollister
watch ~ Christian Dior
shoes ~ Nine West
handbag ~ Louis Vuitton


----------



## weibaobai

Theory jkt,j brand denim, fendi shoes


----------



## irene83

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Theory jkt,j brand denim, fendi shoes



Love the jacket!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!


----------



## marie-lou

Waw, all you ladies look amazing. Some great outfits here!


----------



## Lawseenai

mello_yello_jen said:


> A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!
> 
> http://wardrobeanticipation.blogspot.com/2013/02/red-and-wild-mixed-animal-print-bow-tie.html
> 
> http://wardrobeanticipation.blogspot.com/2013/02/happy-lunar-new-year-red-and-gold-for.html
> 
> http://wardrobeanticipation.blogspot.com/2013/02/butterfly-kisses-red-blazer-and.html



Amazing dress!


----------



## Myrkur

mello_yello_jen said:


> A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!



Love your dress! Where's it from?


----------



## beagly911

Everyone is looking stunning!!!  I'm so inspired!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

weibaobai said:


> Theory jkt,j brand denim, fendi shoes



Love your outfit pix and that jacket looks fab on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!



I love all of these outfits! Especially the jacket in the first pic!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is today's outfit. The skirt is Anthropologie, the necklace and sweater are J. Crew and the blouse is Zara.


----------



## AEGIS

weibaobai said:


> Theory jkt,j brand denim, fendi shoes




hey i have that jacket! never worn it...thanks for the inspiration


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!



Great outfits girl, especially that red dress! Happy New Year to you as well


----------



## Sculli

Today in H&M trend from top to toe. They got some Nice pieces this season.


----------



## ericanjensen

mello_yello_jen said:


> A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!



Love the red!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!





*Wildfox *G-Star *Joan & David


----------



## bbagsforever

Me wearing Dress and scarf from Cos, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, handmade beanie, coat from Mango.


----------



## TJNEscada

lawseenai said:


> amazing dress!



+1 fabulous!!


----------



## SusanShopper

I love this scarf!


----------



## weibaobai

thanks CEC.LV4eva~



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love your outfit pix and that jacket looks fab on you!


----------



## weibaobai

It's a great jacket!  wear it! wear it! 




AEGIS said:


> hey i have that jacket! never worn it...thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Myrkur

Took out my tribtoos for the first time, bad idea, it was snowing, so it was damn slippery outside


----------



## FreakyToast

caroulemapoulen said:


> It isn't, I just need to remind myself to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Just noticed! A fellow dane!!! 

Må da nok sige at du har styr på dit klædeskab! You go girl!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! This was my outfit in celebration of the holiday. The dress is from Old Navy and the jacket is from the Target Neiman Marcus collaboration.


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is today's outfit. The skirt is Anthropologie, the necklace and sweater are J. Crew and the blouse is Zara.


Great look hellokatiegirl!!


----------



## beagly911

Sculli said:


> Today in H&M trend from top to toe. They got some Nice pieces this season.


Very nice look!!


----------



## beagly911

ericanjensen said:


> Love the red!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wildfox *G-Star *Joan & David


So cute!!  Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## beagly911

bbagsforever said:


> Me wearing Dress and scarf from Cos, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, handmade beanie, coat from Mango.


Great look!


----------



## beagly911

My Valentine's Day dinner look...dinner at home before DH went to work ~

The table:





Tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
Blouse: Trouve (not as loose as it looks, came very untucked getting dinner ready)
Skirt: Black leather Pia Rucci
CL's: YoYo Zeppa red satin/black lace


----------



## beagly911

Thoughts on this combo????  ElizaJ in midnight blue with CL YoYo Zeppa


----------



## Julide

caroulemapoulen said:


> I've been collecting a few:



Love your style!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Big red heart for Valentine's Day:


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone! This was my outfit in celebration of the holiday. The dress is from Old Navy and the jacket is from the Target Neiman Marcus collaboration.



Awww- so cute!


----------



## marie-lou

Myrkur said:


> Took out my tribtoos for the first time, bad idea, it was snowing, so it was damn slippery outside



I love this outfit! Beautiful dress. And I wish I had your legs!


----------



## marie-lou

Ellapretty said:


> Big red heart for Valentine's Day:



Very cute


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> Love the red!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wildfox *G-Star *Joan & David



 Another heart outfit  Love it!


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M coat & sweater


----------



## Liberty817

beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day dinner look...dinner at home before DH went to work ~
> 
> The table:
> 
> Tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Blouse: Trouve (not as loose as it looks, came very untucked getting dinner ready)
> Skirt: Black leather Pia Rucci
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa red satin/black lace



How awesome!


----------



## Liberty817

beagly911 said:


> Thoughts on this combo????  ElizaJ in midnight blue with CL YoYo Zeppa



Look fabulous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Julide said:


> Love your style!!!



Thank you so much 



FreakyToast said:


> Just noticed! A fellow dane!!!
> 
> Må da nok sige at du har styr på dit klædeskab! You go girl!



YAY! We're not many in here, wonderful to see another one! 

Og tusind tak skal du have, hvor er du sød.


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend wearing Isabel Marant Ariana jacket, Ksubi Cee Cee Roll denim shorts, Bassike tee, Isabel Marant Zoro belt, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Natasha sandals, Yves Saint Laurent Arty ring


----------



## Myrkur

hellokatiegirl said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone! This was my outfit in celebration of the holiday. The dress is from Old Navy and the jacket is from the Target Neiman Marcus collaboration.



Aww, you look adorable!


----------



## Myrkur

marie-lou said:


> I love this outfit! Beautiful dress. And I wish I had your legs!



Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today, it's still cold here. Freezing my butt off. :/


----------



## ericanjensen

beagly911 said:


> So cute!!  Happy Valentine's Day!





marie-lou said:


> Another heart outfit  Love it!



Thank you both!


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> Thoughts on this combo????  ElizaJ in midnight blue with CL YoYo Zeppa



Yeah, HOT!



Ellapretty said:


> Big red heart for Valentine's Day:



Hearting that sweater.


----------



## aliwishesbear

wearing "oxblood" faux leather skirt!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

sweater ~ All Saints
jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
watch ~ Christian Dior
shoes ~ Gucci
handbag ~ Hermes


----------



## weibaobai

zara top, jbrand denim, CL shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> sweater ~ All Saints
> jeans ~ Abercrombie & Fitch
> watch ~ Christian Dior
> shoes ~ Gucci
> handbag ~ Hermes



Love it- the shoes are TDF!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

aliwishesbear said:


> wearing "oxblood" faux leather skirt!



Love the outfit and the whole pic!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Bratty1919 said:


> Love it- the shoes are TDF!



thanks! i was ecstatic when i found it on sale!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

At my DD school party.

*Zara pants/shoes
*F21 top
*LV Speedy B in DE
*Michele watch


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG Top and Jacket
F21 jeans
Stuart Weitzman Boots


----------



## DizzyFairy

Today.. out and about


----------



## Bratty1919

DizzyFairy said:


> Today.. out and about
> 
> View attachment 2067328



Super cute!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!



Hahah I got told tat few times already... Hahah thanks


----------



## lv_forever

Ellapretty said:


> Big red heart for Valentine's Day:



Nice!  What brand are thered jeans/pants?  I am looking for a pair of perfect red shade jeans/skinny pants and yours are the exact shade I am looking for!


----------



## Bratty1919

HeartMyMJs said:


> At my DD school party.
> 
> *Zara pants/shoes
> *F21 top
> *LV Speedy B in DE
> *Michele watch
> 
> View attachment 2067187



What shoes is your daughter wearing? Love the laces!


----------



## Ellapretty

lv_forever said:


> Nice!  What brand are thered jeans/pants?  I am looking for a pair of perfect red shade jeans/skinny pants and yours are the exact shade I am looking for!



They are by Garage (a Canadian store - but I think they have an online US store). I just checked and this color isn't currently in stock - but they will probably bring it back soon:

http://www.garage.ca/family/index.jsp?view=all&categoryId=4305512

All my jeans are from Garage - I just really like how they fit 




marie-lou said:


> Very cute





soleilbrun said:


> Hearting that sweater.



Thank you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bratty1919 said:


> What shoes is your daughter wearing? Love the laces!



Hi!  She is wearing converse.  We added some bling and changed the laces!!  Thanks!!


----------



## bebefuzz

caroulemapoulen said:


> from today, it's still cold here. Freezing my butt off. :/



love your pink mini!!


----------



## bebefuzz

mello_yello_jen said:


> A series of red outfits for the Lunar New Year celebrations!  Happy New Year everyone, hope your year is filled with good health and lots of prosperity!!



Love your outfits! The red is so perfect for new year's and V-day!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Myrkur said:


> Love your dress! Where's it from?


Thank you *Myrkur*!  The dress is the "Reid" dress by Alice + Olivia purchased at Bloomie's (not sure if red was a Bloomingdale's exclusive color or not though).

The tribtoos make your legs look heavenly (and great jacket!!).  I hope you made it through the snow okay!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love all of these outfits! Especially the jacket in the first pic!



Thank you *hellokatiegirl*!  You never cease to amaze me with your color combinations - teal and mustard, what a combo!  And you make the ON dress look like a million bucks!  Such a classic combo with the navy blazer.



yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfits girl, especially that red dress! Happy New Year to you as well



Thank you so much *yoyotomatoe*, always so supportive and always so generous with your kind words.  I appreciate it 



ericanjensen said:


> Love the red!
> 
> *Wildfox *G-Star *Joan & David



Thank you Erica!  Love your Valentine's Day heart sweater!



TJNEscada said:


> +1 fabulous!!



Hugs!  Thank you *TJNEscada*!



bebefuzz said:


> Love your outfits! The red is so perfect for new year's and V-day!



Thank you *bebefuzz*.  I need to stop over the HL thread more to see your lovely dresses and beauty


----------



## bbagsforever

Isabel Marant Phoebe jumper, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, Isabel Marant Daisy coat, J Brand jeans, Tom Binns bracelet, Celine horizontal cabas bag.


----------



## *schmoo*

weibaobai said:


> zara top, jbrand denim, CL shoes



Cute outfit!  I spotted your adorable dog.  I think I have the same one.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Charles Gray *Juicy Couture *G-Star *Oscar De La Renta *Adrienne Vittadini *Ernesto Esposito


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bebefuzz said:


> love your pink mini!!



Thank you!


----------



## justpeachy4397

ericanjensen said:


> *Charles Gray *Juicy Couture *G-Star *Oscar De La Renta *Adrienne Vittadini *Ernesto Esposito



Your bag is so nice! Where is it from?

Here's me today:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ericanjensen said:


> *Charles Gray *Juicy Couture *G-Star *Oscar De La Renta *Adrienne Vittadini *Ernesto Esposito



Cute outfit, love the colour combo!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Your bag is so nice! Where is it from?
> 
> Here's me today:



Justpeachy, how is your PS1 holding up in terms of it's hardware?


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Charles Gray *Juicy Couture *G-Star *Oscar De La Renta *Adrienne Vittadini *Ernesto Esposito



Love this- esp. the coat! What brand is it?


----------



## bebefuzz

mello_yello_jen said:


> Thank you *Myrkur*!  The dress is the "Reid" dress by Alice + Olivia purchased at Bloomie's (not sure if red was a Bloomingdale's exclusive color or not though).
> 
> The tribtoos make your legs look heavenly (and great jacket!!).  I hope you made it through the snow okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *hellokatiegirl*!  You never cease to amaze me with your color combinations - teal and mustard, what a combo!  And you make the ON dress look like a million bucks!  Such a classic combo with the navy blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *yoyotomatoe*, always so supportive and always so generous with your kind words.  I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Erica!  Love your Valentine's Day heart sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs!  Thank you *TJNEscada*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *bebefuzz*.  I need to stop over the HL thread more to see your lovely dresses and beauty



OMG! You are too sweet!


----------



## justpeachy4397

yoyotomatoe said:


> Justpeachy, how is your PS1 holding up in terms of it's hardware?



Too soon to say but will report back soon! I'm so hoping it won't fall apart... isn't it terrible to have to worry about a brand new bag like this?


----------



## Sculli

Today for some shopping wearing:

Cape - weekdays
Sweater - kenzo
Pants- gstar
Shoes-i.m. Boston
Bag- givenchy antigona


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Too soon to say but will report back soon! I'm so hoping it won't fall apart... isn't it terrible to have to worry about a brand new bag like this?



I know! I hope yours stands the test of time! Did you tighten the screws?


----------



## justpeachy4397

yoyotomatoe said:


> I know! I hope yours stands the test of time! Did you tighten the screws?



I didn't -- do I need to use a screwdriver to do it?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> I didn't -- do I need to use a screwdriver to do it?



I think so...there was a thread in PS that gave some instructions. Try looking it up...I'll search too and see if I can find it again and link it to you.


----------



## justpeachy4397

yoyotomatoe said:


> I think so...there was a thread in PS that gave some instructions. Try looking it up...I'll search too and see if I can find it again and link it to you.



You're the best - thank you!! I tried to screw them with my fingernail but that obviously didn't do much, hehe


----------



## cfca22

Sculli said:


> Today for some shopping wearing:
> 
> Cape - weekdays
> Sweater - kenzo
> Pants- gstar
> Shoes-i.m. Boston
> Bag- givenchy antigona



Love your Antigona. I need that bag in my life ASAP hehe


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> You're the best - thank you!! I tried to screw them with my fingernail but that obviously didn't do much, hehe



Haven't found it yet but I thought to myself if I were to get one I would take it to a cobbler and get them to tighten them. Some of the girls in the thread said when they tried to screwdrive it the whole screw was spinning and didn't look like it was tightening.


----------



## ericanjensen

justpeachy4397 said:


> Your bag is so nice! Where is it from?


Thanks!  I thought it was Adrienne Vittadini but it's actually Ellen Tracy.  I found it at TJ Maxx years ago 




yoyotomatoe said:


> Cute outfit, love the colour combo!


Thank you!!


Bratty1919 said:


> Love this- esp. the coat! What brand is it?


Thanks!  It's Charles Gray London


----------



## Elsie87

Casual Sunday outfit:

Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
Fur vest: Yaya
Necklace: Galliano
Ring: F21
Skinnies: Esprit
Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
Flats: CL Candy


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Great look hellokatiegirl!!



Thank you beagly!



beagly911 said:


> My Valentine's Day dinner look...dinner at home before DH went to work ~
> 
> The table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank: Poof, TJMaxx find
> Blouse: Trouve (not as loose as it looks, came very untucked getting dinner ready)
> Skirt: Black leather Pia Rucci
> CL's: YoYo Zeppa red satin/black lace



Elegant look beagly! The YoYo's in red satin and lace are the perfect Valentine's day shoe!



beagly911 said:


> Thoughts on this combo????  ElizaJ in midnight blue with CL YoYo Zeppa



I like this combo. Plus I really like the jeweled collar on the dress!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bratty1919 said:


> Awww- so cute!



Thank you Bratty!



Myrkur said:


> Aww, you look adorable!



Thank you Myrkur!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Thank you *hellokatiegirl*!  You never cease to amaze me with your color combinations - teal and mustard, what a combo!  And you make the ON dress look like a million bucks!  Such a classic combo with the navy blazer.



Thanks mello yello jen! You're always so sweet! (and stylish too!)


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my contribution for today. I wore this out last night to dinner. Pretty much everything is J. Crew (as always) except the shoes which are from Nine West.


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thank you beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Elegant look beagly! The YoYo's in red satin and lace are the perfect Valentine's day shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this combo. Plus I really like the jeweled collar on the dress!


Thanks hellokatiegirl!  



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my contribution for today. I wore this out last night to dinner. Pretty much everything is J. Crew (as always) except the shoes which are from Nine West.


You look terrific!  I really like your bag, great size!


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone.  Today's church outfit:  Forever 21 clothing & necklace.  Calvin Klein sandals.
Please excuse my daughters messy room :/


----------



## bbagsforever

Equipment Signature blouse, Josh Goot Symmetrical Cutaway skirt, Proenza Schouler PS11, Christian Louboutin Pigalle pumps, Karen Walker white onyx ring


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

dress ~ Club Monaco
shoes ~ Zara
watch ~ Christian Dior
necklace ~ H&M
beaded convertible clutch ~ Max Mara


----------



## Sterntalerli

JCrew sweater
H&M blouse
Zara pants
Unisa heels
Chanel glasses


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Sculli said:


> Today for some shopping wearing:
> 
> Cape - weekdays
> Sweater - kenzo
> Pants- gstar
> Shoes-i.m. Boston
> Bag- givenchy antigona



That is an awesome picture, what was it taken with?  Also love your cape and your shoes look comfy 



Elsie87 said:


> Casual Sunday outfit:
> 
> Band T-shirt: Pull & Bear
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Necklace: Galliano
> Ring: F21
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Bag: Balenciaga First in electric blue
> Flats: CL Candy



Cute and comfy!  Definitely the perfect casual outfit.



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my contribution for today. I wore this out last night to dinner. Pretty much everything is J. Crew (as always) except the shoes which are from Nine West.



Love it, as always.  That purse is just the prettiest spring color and I love your smile 



lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Today's church outfit:  Forever 21 clothing & necklace.  Calvin Klein sandals.
> Please excuse my daughters messy room :/



Love your ensembles, absolutely love them.  Always so fierce! 



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> dress ~ Club Monaco
> shoes ~ Zara
> watch ~ Christian Dior
> necklace ~ H&M
> beaded convertible clutch ~ Max Mara



Ohlala!  You're looking very beautiful in that gorgeous outfit.



Sterntalerli said:


> JCrew sweater
> H&M blouse
> Zara pants
> Unisa heels
> Chanel glasses



Cute outfit!  Would love to see your frames if you have a picture 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Your bag is so nice! Where is it from?
> 
> Here's me today:



Ahhh, LOVE IT.  The yellow PS1 was the perfect choice!



ericanjensen said:


> *Charles Gray *Juicy Couture *G-Star *Oscar De La Renta *Adrienne Vittadini *Ernesto Esposito



Beautiful colors Erica.  Such cute shoes too!



HeartMyMJs said:


> At my DD school party.
> 
> *Zara pants/shoes
> *F21 top
> *LV Speedy B in DE
> *Michele watch



I love this picture, your DD is so precious.



loveceline30 said:


> BCBG Top and Jacket
> F21 jeans
> Stuart Weitzman Boots



Looking good!  The draping of the jacket contrasts well with the slimness of the boot!



DizzyFairy said:


> Today.. out and about



Gorgeous, gorgeous blouse and bag.


----------



## theYoungandChic

mello_yello_jen said:


> Ohlala!  You're looking very beautiful in that gorgeous outfit.



thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> Thanks hellokatiegirl!
> 
> 
> You look terrific!  I really like your bag, great size!



Thanks beagly! The size is just perfect. Not too big to be overly casual, yet big enough to carry all of the essentials.



mello_yello_jen said:


> Love it, as always.  That purse is just the prettiest spring color and I love your smile



Thanks mello yello jen! The color is also one of my favorites.


----------



## bgyoshi

This sweater just makes me so happy!




Sweater - Forever21/ Leggings - Uniqlo/ Flats - Rocket Dog/ Purse - Chanel


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Equipment Signature blouse, Josh Goot Symmetrical Cutaway skirt, Proenza Schouler PS11, Christian Louboutin Pigalle pumps, Karen Walker white onyx ring



Super classy! The skirt looks AWESOME on you!


----------



## lovemysavior

mello_yello_jen said:


> That is an awesome picture, what was it taken with?  Also love your cape and your shoes look comfy
> 
> Cute and comfy!  Definitely the perfect casual outfit.
> 
> Love it, as always.  That purse is just the prettiest spring color and I love your smile
> 
> Love your ensembles, absolutely love them.  Always so fierce!
> 
> Ohlala!  You're looking very beautiful in that gorgeous outfit.
> 
> Cute outfit!  Would love to see your frames if you have a picture
> 
> Ahhh, LOVE IT.  The yellow PS1 was the perfect choice!
> 
> Beautiful colors Erica.  Such cute shoes too!
> 
> I love this picture, your DD is so precious.
> 
> Looking good!  The draping of the jacket contrasts well with the slimness of the boot!
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous blouse and bag.



Thank you MYJ...that was sweet of you 
--LMS


----------



## Elsie87

Today:

T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
Fur vest: Yaya
Jeans: Nts
Cuff: vintage
Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
Boots: CL Flanavec


----------



## bbagsforever

Cape by Lisa Ho, jumper by Isabel Marant, Balenciaga city bag, jeans by J Brand, Isabel Marant Cleane boots, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost.


----------



## Sculli

Jacket-zara
Biker jeans -zara
Blouse -warehouse
Shoes- Melissa by jason Wu
Bag-chloe Alice


----------



## MrsCamilla

bgyoshi said:


> This sweater just makes me so happy!
> 
> Sweater - Forever21/ Leggings - Uniqlo/ Flats - Rocket Dog/ Purse - Chanel



Love your OOTD. Is that a medium flap or a French Rivera? I love that it can be worn crossbody. I'm getting one soon and find the jumbo to big for my essentials. Thanks


----------



## ericanjensen

*Helmut Lang *A&F *Alaia *Marc Jacobs


----------



## laurenhaber

Zara dress, J.Crew blouse worn as cardigan, Salvatore Ferragamo "vara" pumps


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> T-shirt "I could die for...": bought on Amazon
> Fur vest: Yaya
> Jeans: Nts
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Balenciaga PT in anthracite
> Boots: CL Flanavec





bbagsforever said:


> Cape by Lisa Ho, jumper by Isabel Marant, Balenciaga city bag, jeans by J Brand, Isabel Marant Cleane boots, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost.





Sculli said:


> Jacket-zara
> Biker jeans -zara
> Blouse -warehouse
> Shoes- Melissa by jason Wu
> Bag-chloe Alice



FAB!


----------



## eves

Backdated ootd:







Taobao tunic & gloves
Mango striped top
Bysi vest
Forever21 boots
BBC beanie
PS11


----------



## eves

bbagsforever said:


> Cape by Lisa Ho, jumper by Isabel Marant, Balenciaga city bag, jeans by J Brand, Isabel Marant Cleane boots, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost.



Oooh I love this! Would wear the entire outfit.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Eves: Super cute! I love the way your wear your PS11!

Bbagsforever: LUCKY girl for owning those Marant boots! Great b-bag color!

From today:


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew button-up and sweater, Kate Spade skirt, Tory Burch flats


----------



## Myrkur

Hollister cardigan, Topshop skirt, Chanel flats


----------



## Nadin22

Myrkur said:


> Hollister cardigan, Topshop skirt, Chanel flats



Great outfit! Love the skirt!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this to a red carpet event last night. 

Dress from Alexander McQueen, YSL Belle Du Jour patent clutch, triple tour Balenciaga bracelet, and red lips to top it off!


----------



## bgyoshi

MrsCamilla said:


> Love your OOTD. Is that a medium flap or a French Rivera? I love that it can be worn crossbody. I'm getting one soon and find the jumbo to big for my essentials. Thanks



It's called Simply CC flap in Medium size. I love crossbody too which is why I got this bag!


----------



## Myrkur

Nadin22 said:


> Great outfit! Love the skirt!



Thanks!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Myrkur said:


> Thanks!



Agree!! 

Here's my outfit today:


----------



## SusanShopper

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.


Great Look!


----------



## Myrkur

justpeachy4397 said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Here's my outfit today:



Thanks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Here's my outfit today:



Love this outfit! What colour is your PS1 called?


----------



## justpeachy4397

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this outfit! What colour is your PS1 called?



Sunshine


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Sunshine



You cut your hair too! Love it!


----------



## justpeachy4397

yoyotomatoe said:


> You cut your hair too! Love it!



I did! Thanks so much you are too sweet


----------



## Sterntalerli

mello_yello_jen said:


> Cute outfit!  Would love to see your frames if you have a picture
> 
> .



Here they are


----------



## theYoungandChic

Myrkur said:


> Hollister cardigan, Topshop skirt, Chanel flats


cute outfit! i love Shibas too!


----------



## theYoungandChic

justpeachy4397 said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Here's my outfit today:


love the jacket! very hot!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~


----------



## beagly911

Ladies, I apologize for the general shout out, but for some reason when you miss a couple of days you're *4* pages behind! haha  Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## melikey

Here's my outfit on this chilly day in SF.


----------



## aliwishesbear

justpeachy4397 said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Here's my outfit today:



cute jacket!  very rick owen-esque!


----------



## johannamaria

Camio Jeans Airstep Boots Chanel medium Classic double Flap black & GHW


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing jacket by Lisa Ho, dress by Vince, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Tom Binns earrings, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## gitaaa

hi all

my black/blue outfit. sweater from Massimo Dutti, j.crew skirt, guees booties and earrings from swarovski 

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QhiUSF-9P8k/USNJwgO8gqI/AAAAAAAABcs/Vg12QDiKcvM/s576/My%2520Received%2520Files64.jpg


----------



## loves

Ysl clutch
No brand wooly hat
Fur vest local brand
Hermes scarf
Uniqlo too and jeans 
Knee high boots not shown


----------



## bag in black

Sculli said:


> Jacket-zara
> Biker jeans -zara
> Blouse -warehouse
> Shoes- Melissa by jason Wu
> Bag-chloe Alice




Great picture


----------



## bag in black

eves said:


> Backdated ootd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taobao tunic & gloves
> Mango striped top
> Bysi vest
> Forever21 boots
> BBC beanie
> PS11



very cool


----------



## PinkPeonies

I hardly post here, but I lurk a lot, so here goes. 

Top: BigW / Skirt: Zara / Bag: Givenchy / Shoes: Louboutin


----------



## PinkPeonies

I've gone a few pages back, and everyone is seriously smoking hot!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PinkPeonies said:


> I hardly post here, but I lurk a lot, so here goes.
> 
> Top: BigW / Skirt: Zara / Bag: Givenchy / Shoes: Louboutin



You make that Antigona look so nice! What size is it?


----------



## ericanjensen

PinkPeonies said:


> I hardly post here, but I lurk a lot, so here goes.
> 
> Top: BigW / Skirt: Zara / Bag: Givenchy / Shoes: Louboutin



Really cute!






*Equipment *G-Star *S.W.O.R.D. *Ariat *Marc Jacobs


----------



## aliwishesbear

oxblood faux leather skirt love!


----------



## PinkPeonies

yoyotomatoe said:


> You make that Antigona look so nice! What size is it?



I think it's the other way around but thank you. This is the small. It can look a little big in some angles.


----------



## PinkPeonies

ericanjensen said:


> Really cute!
> 
> *Equipment *G-Star *S.W.O.R.D. *Ariat *Marc Jacobs



Thank you. 

Love your outfit, you look amazing!


----------



## pavilion

banana republic dress, j.crew cardigan, banana republic belt, salvatore ferragamo boots


----------



## karolinemk

I wore this to Vixen blog awards on Monday: A dress from H&M, necklace from 
Second Female, shoes from Jeffrey Campbell and my Balenciaga City


----------



## loveceline30

justpeachy4397 said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Here's my outfit today:



Love your leather jacket! What brand is it!? &#128512;


----------



## Bratty1919

karolinemk said:


> I wore this to Vixen blog awards on Monday: A dress from H&M, necklace from
> Second Female, shoes from Jeffrey Campbell and my Balenciaga City



Love this. Flirty and classy at the same time


----------



## fendifemale

karolinemk said:


> I wore this to Vixen blog awards on Monday: A dress from H&M, necklace from
> Second Female, shoes from Jeffrey Campbell and my Balenciaga City



Very nice!


----------



## fendifemale

My 1st pic after losing 20lbs. 

Vince Camuto dress
Jessica Simpson pumps


----------



## bbagsforever

Stella McCartney tee, Kahlo leather shorts, Celine Luggage, Jil Sander brogues, Ray Ban Wayfarer sunglasses, Yves Saint Laurent Arty ring


----------



## Sculli

Dressing on casual friday 

Clothing-zara
Bag-celine
Flats-chloe


----------



## Secret823

Congrats!! 20lbs...you look great!!




fendifemale said:


> View attachment 2077629
> 
> 
> My 1st pic after losing 20lbs.
> 
> Vince Camuto dress
> Jessica Simpson pumps


----------



## roxies_mom

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 2077629
> 
> 
> My 1st pic after losing 20lbs.
> 
> Vince Camuto dress
> Jessica Simpson pumps



Looking great!  Congrats on the 20 lbs!!


----------



## bry_dee




----------



## Elsie87

Tonight's dinner outfit:

Dress: Issa
Snake ring: vintage
Bag: Chanel metallic turquoise Reissue 226
Shoes: CL peacock patent Pigalle 85


----------



## danielle5891

karolinemk said:


> I wore this to Vixen blog awards on Monday: A dress from H&M, necklace from
> Second Female, shoes from Jeffrey Campbell and my Balenciaga City



You look great! What color is your Bal? Love it!


----------



## laurenhaber

Banana Republic vest, Ann Taylor curvy slim jeans, old tee, Steve Madden boots, first ever Chanel purchase (WOC :]) http://******/YHBIIE


----------



## ericanjensen

*French Connection *Diesel *Vince Camuto *Marc Jacobs *Hoss Intropia


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~


----------



## karolinemk

danielle5891 said:


> You look great! What color is your Bal? Love it!



Thanks! The color is called outremer


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PinkPeonies said:


> I think it's the other way around but thank you. This is the small. It can look a little big in some angles.



So modest . I think small is the perfect size, not too big and not too small.


----------



## sara09

PinkPeonies said:


> I hardly post here, but I lurk a lot, so here goes.
> 
> Top: BigW / Skirt: Zara / Bag: Givenchy / Shoes: Louboutin



Love the stripes with the green skirt and your Antigona is just so pretty!


----------



## nessie805

Not the best picture but 

Mint jeans and floral top from Love Culture
Coral tank top and beige flats from charlotte russe


----------



## justpeachy4397

nessie805 said:


> Not the best picture but
> 
> Mint jeans and floral top from Love Culture
> Coral tank top and beige flats from charlotte russe



Love your mint jeans! 

Here's my outfit today


----------



## DizzyFairy

Today... My weekend starts!!!


----------



## Pao9

Easy outfit of the night






Vince top Vince jacket COH jeans tory revas and Celine phantom


----------



## justpeachy4397

Pao9 said:


> Easy outfit of the night
> 
> Vince top Vince jacket COH jeans tory revas and Celine phantom



Love your jacket!


----------



## fendifemale

roxies_mom said:


> Looking great!  Congrats on the 20 lbs!!



Thanks RoxiesMom and Secret! I still have a long road ahead.


----------



## fendifemale

laurenhaber said:


> Banana Republic vest, Ann Taylor curvy slim jeans, old tee, Steve Madden boots, first ever Chanel purchase (WOC :]) http://******/YHBIIE



Congratulations. I love that bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pao9 said:


> Easy outfit of the night
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078980
> 
> 
> Vince top Vince jacket COH jeans tory revas and Celine phantom



Love it ! Especially jeans and jacket


----------



## Sammiantha

DizzyFairy said:


> Today... My weekend starts!!!



Love your top - so pretty!


----------



## loves

My favorite scarf, h&m. It was the last piece just hanging there with no tag. The cashier didn't want to sell since there was no tag on but I insisted  I treasure this more than my other more expensive pieces

Scarf h&m
Uniqlo hoody and dress
No brand leggings
Sneakers
Hermes bolide


----------



## bbagsforever

Joseph coat and jumper, J Brand jeans, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Acne Pistol boots.


----------



## Myrkur

Sculli said:


> Dressing on casual friday
> 
> Clothing-zara
> Bag-celine
> Flats-chloe



Great outfit!


----------



## loves

bbagsforever said:


> Joseph coat and jumper, J Brand jeans, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Acne Pistol boots.



I really love that cabas! Looking good


----------



## PinkPeonies

Everyones outfits are looking so good! I am so jealous of the cold weather most of you guys are in. Im absolutely over summer!


----------



## PinkPeonies

My Friday night outfit to a football game. 

Top: Valleygirl / Jeans: Topshop / Shoes: UNIF / Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## bag in black

PinkPeonies said:


> My Friday night outfit to a football game.
> 
> Top: Valleygirl / Jeans: Topshop / Shoes: UNIF / Bag: Balenciaga



I Love your Outfit


----------



## Sterntalerli

PinkPeonies said:


> My Friday night outfit to a football game.
> 
> Top: Valleygirl / Jeans: Topshop / Shoes: UNIF / Bag: Balenciaga



Love it


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore the following colorful and floral outfit. The shirt is Anthropologie, the pants and shoes are J. Crew.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

PinkPeonies said:


> My Friday night outfit to a football game.
> 
> Top: Valleygirl / Jeans: Topshop / Shoes: UNIF / Bag: Balenciaga




I love this look! The shoes are awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore the following colorful and floral outfit. The shirt is Anthropologie, the pants and shoes are J. Crew.



So fun! What brand is the clutch?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bratty1919 said:


> So fun! What brand is the clutch?



Oops! I forgot to mention that! The clutch is from the J. Crew factory outlet.


----------



## lizz

Boden cardigan, Old Navy tank, Loft leggings, Steve Madden boots, Balenciaga Poker Fonce city


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From last night:


----------



## melikey

Sunday


----------



## shoes4me

gitaaa said:


> hi all
> 
> my black/blue outfit. sweater from Massimo Dutti, j.crew skirt, guees booties and earrings from swarovski
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QhiUSF-9P8k/USNJwgO8gqI/AAAAAAAABcs/Vg12QDiKcvM/s576/My%2520Received%2520Files64.jpg



very nice. i like the color combo!


----------



## str8_dyme

PinkPeonies said:


> I hardly post here, but I lurk a lot, so here goes.
> 
> Top: BigW / Skirt: Zara / Bag: Givenchy / Shoes: Louboutin


Love that skirt!


----------



## bbagsforever

Lover Coppelia lace dress, Yves Saint Laurent Belle du Jour clutch, Christian Louboutin Feticha pumps


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wow, a few weeks away from TPF and I feel like I've missed so much!!!  Everyone is seriously looking fabulous, and it's so awesome to see all the new faces.  Thank you to everyone for your sweet comments while I was gone and for the sweet messages about the mag photo.  It certainly was fun.  


Although I've worn/photographed many outfits over the last month, here are my favorite two.

Outfit 1 (Black and White): Zara jacket, Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Nine West booties.

Outfit 2 (Blue): H&M scarf, sweater, jeans, Nine West pumps.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Lyn Devon *BR *Wolford *Gianvito Rossi *Vintage Manon


----------



## Sterntalerli

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wow, a few weeks away from TPF and I feel like I've missed so much!!!  Everyone is seriously looking fabulous, and it's so awesome to see all the new faces.  Thank you to everyone for your sweet comments while I was gone and for the sweet messages about the mag photo.  It certainly was fun.
> 
> 
> Although I've worn/photographed many outfits over the last month, here are my favorite two.
> 
> Outfit 1 (Black and White): Zara jacket, Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Nine West booties.
> 
> Outfit 2 (Blue): H&M scarf, sweater, jeans, Nine West pumps.



love the outfit with the flared skirt


----------



## quynh_1206

Wearing my new H&M printed pants, F21 shirt, and Zara heels.


----------



## weibaobai

miu miu top, zara pant, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks schmoo~  You have a toy poodle too!  Aren't they just the best doggies! 



*schmoo* said:


> Cute outfit!  I spotted your adorable dog.  I think I have the same one.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Lisa Ho coat, Rag and Bone jeans and hat, Vince sweater, Isabel Marant bardu boots, Mulberry Roxanne bag, Alice Menter earrings.


----------



## LouisNY

Wore my New Zara Top And scarf today.
Jeans Guess
Shoes Replay


----------



## eves

Everyone look fantastic! 
Haven't been able to catch up with the thread. Here are my remaining OOTDs from 2 weeks back.







Taobao fur coat
New Look Scarf
Taobao beanie
Mango Top
PS11






Taobao fur coat
Karl sweater
Dr Denim jeans
Forever21 boots
Taobao Beanie
PS11






Taobao fur top
H&M Jeans
Forever21 Boots
BBC beanie
PS11





Taobao sweater
H&M leggings
Miista brogues
PS11


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sterntalerli said:


> love the outfit with the flared skirt



Thank you so very much!! 

Here I'm wearing a J.Crew shirt, Zara skirt and Nine West Booties.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ericanjensen said:


> *Lyn Devon *BR *Wolford *Gianvito Rossi *Vintage Manon





Pretty dress!  Love it paired with the soft pink cardigan!


----------



## laurenhaber

A casual outfit for a stroll through San Francisco!

Wearing: H&M sweater, Ann Taylor pants, Superga sneakers, Louis Vuitton bag, cheap sunglasses, J.Crew bracelet.

X


----------



## weibaobai

Rag and bone jacket, Opening ceremony skirt, YSL boots


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today


----------



## Sheerblonde

White fake fur with my new Alma PM




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Blazer with golden chains and "leather look alike" jeans




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sheerblonde

Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit 2 (Blue): H&M scarf, sweater, jeans, Nine West pumps.


The blue pumps are hot! Love them!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sheerblonde said:


> White fake fur with my new Alma PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Blazer with golden chains and "leather look alike" jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love them- esp. the second outfit! What brand/style is the jacket?


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


> Rag and bone jacket, Opening ceremony skirt, YSL boots



Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Bratty1919 said:


> Love them- esp. the second outfit! What brand/style is the jacket?


Thanks. It's designed by Ricarda M. She sells fashion, jewellery and beauty products via a German homeshopping channel.

http://www.hse24.de/Thema/Markenwelt/RicardaM/Home.html
http://www.hse24.de/is-bin/INTERSHO...ayProductInformation-Start?ProductID=27103928


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit for today, in anticipation of spring! The skirt, sweater and shoes are all from J.Crew.


----------



## randr21

LouisNY said:


> Wore my New Zara Top And scarf today.
> Jeans Guess
> Shoes Replay



You look great.  i love the scarf!


----------



## bbagsforever

Dion Lee blazer, Bassike t-shirt, Kahlo leather shorts, Balenciaga City bag, Tods loafers, Valentino cuff, Helmut Lang ring


----------



## ericanjensen

*Joie *A&F *Diesel *Pollini *Marc Jacobs


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

a casual look for school.


----------



## melikey

What I wore today. A.P.C. mac, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Cole Haan mocs, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli.


----------



## weibaobai

Literature noir vest, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you, Thank you, thank you! 



Bratty1919 said:


> Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


> Literature noir vest, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes



That vest is so fun!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore one of my favorite Kate Spade skirts. The sweater and necklace are J. Crew and the shoes are Christian Louboutin.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing By Malene Birger coat, Maje beanie, Isabel Marant jumper and belt, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## Sculli

Today in a rock girl mood.., Zara, vivienne Westwood, givenchy en im.


----------



## Prada_Princess

weibaobai said:


> Literature noir vest, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes



Love the vest


----------



## PinkPeonies

I decided to be a little subdued in the colour department today. 

Dress: Zara / Shoes: Isabel Marant / Bag: Alexander Wang / Sunnies: Celine


----------



## ericanjensen

*Derek Lam *G-Star *Vince *Frye *Manon


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Joie *A&F *Diesel *Pollini *Marc Jacobs


You rock some of the cutest shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

360 cashmere sweater, Zara pant, YSL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  I love chunky, nubby sweaters!



Bratty1919 said:


> That vest is so fun!


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> You rock some of the cutest shoes!



Thanks!  I admit I have a love of shoes haha!


----------



## sara09

weibaobai said:


> 360 cashmere sweater, Zara pant, YSL shoes



Cute outfit! (I have the same floral pants  )


----------



## telavivit

Out for diner with my boyfriend last night with Balenciaga Envelope Clutch, Zara Pants, Comptoir des Cotonniers Blazer and Isabel Marant Bobby.


----------



## bbagsforever

Cos t-shirt, Dion Lee Aluminium Tears skirt, Givenchy Antigona clutch, Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo pumps, Sylvie Markovina for Kirrily Johnston necklace, Helmut Lang ring


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  BTW, Love you IM sneakers!  Too bad they look terrible on me.  They look amazing on you though!




sara09 said:


> Cute outfit! (I have the same floral pants  )


----------



## weibaobai

Lna Dress, Chanel espadrilles


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Nine West
Abercrombie & Fitch
Michael Kors
Topshop
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Tyna

weibaobai said:


> 360 cashmere sweater, Zara pant, YSL shoes



You look amazing as always! I absolutely love your style! May I ask you where do you live because I always admire the nature on the background


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much Tyna~

I live about 15 mins south of San Francisco...the weather is on the cooler side, but is sooo much milder compared to the East coast!  That's why I haven't been able to move anywhere else!



Tyna said:


> You look amazing as always! I absolutely love your style! May I ask you where do you live because I always admire the nature on the background


----------



## KathSummers

Today's outfit


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore my new McQueen dress to classes and an event yesterday.  

Dress from Alexander McQueen, knit jacket from AllSaints Spitalfields, beanie from FWSS, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, Asos cat watch, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, and Converse.


----------



## PinkPeonies

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore my new McQueen dress to classes and an event yesterday.
> 
> Dress from Alexander McQueen, knit jacket from AllSaints Spitalfields, beanie from FWSS, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, Asos cat watch, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, and Converse.



This is such a great dress!


----------



## PinkPeonies

weibaobai said:


> Lna Dress, Chanel espadrilles



I love the easyness of this outfit, but it still looks elegant.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Top: Asos, Jeans: Cotton On, Clutch: Balenciaga, Shoes: Chloe


----------



## meetsharma

WOW It's amazing thanks for sharing.


----------



## rainbowrose

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore one of my favorite Kate Spade skirts. The sweater and necklace are J. Crew and the shoes are Christian Louboutin.



I love this skirt and the shoes!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

rainbowrose said:


> I love this skirt and the shoes!



Thank you so much rainbowrose!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! Here is my outfit from yesterday including my sweater from Kate Spade, denim jacket from H&M and skirt from Anthropologie.


----------



## sammie225

tonight 
shirt&slippers : zara
leather pants: veromoda
necklace : nelly


----------



## flower71

telavivit said:


> Out for diner with my boyfriend last night with Balenciaga Envelope Clutch, Zara Pants, Comptoir des Cotonniers Blazer and Isabel Marant Bobby.


Love this outfit! I could wear too, my style all the way


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! Here is my outfit from yesterday including my sweater from Kate Spade, denim jacket from H&M and skirt from Anthropologie.



Wow- very nice!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. Enjoying the peace & quiet that blankets Nantucket during winter


----------



## flower71

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! Here is my outfit from yesterday including my sweater from Kate Spade, denim jacket from H&M and skirt from Anthropologie.


sooo pretty! lucky you, in LA! I am freakin cold here and wear jeans, pants all the time! Where is the sun?


weibaobai said:


> Rag and bone jacket, Opening ceremony skirt, YSL boots


 perfection as always


----------



## Nolia

*Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Christian Louboutin Mad Martas in ostrich. I am wearing a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*


----------



## KathSummers

Sunday


----------



## PinkPeonies

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. Enjoying the peace & quiet that blankets Nantucket during winter



Great coat and bag!

Also loving your bob!


----------



## PinkPeonies

KathSummers said:


> Sunday



You look great and cozy!



Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Christian Louboutin Mad Martas in ostrich. I am wearing a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



I really like the hair and outfit.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Beanie and a jacket kind of weather in Oz.


----------



## justpeachy4397

PinkPeonies said:


> Great coat and bag!
> 
> Also loving your bob!



Thanks PinkPeonies!


----------



## Queenie719

Subscribing to this thread for inspiration.   You ladies look beautiful!


----------



## kcf68

KathSummers said:


> Sunday


This cute!


----------



## kcf68

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. Enjoying the peace & quiet that blankets Nantucket during winter


You look lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

KathSummers said:


> Sunday



Very nice!


----------



## Nolia

PinkPeonies said:


> I really like the hair and outfit.


----------



## st.love

Date night.. H&M blazer, Express jeans, Franco Sarto flats, LV Eva


----------



## st.love

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Sunday



Love your Lindsey! : )


----------



## schadenfreude

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger coat, Maje beanie, Isabel Marant jumper and belt, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



Perfection! Lusting after that bag...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! Here is my outfit from yesterday including my sweater from Kate Spade, denim jacket from H&M and skirt from Anthropologie.



Love the patterns and colors in this outfit!!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. Enjoying the peace & quiet that blankets Nantucket during winter



Looking gorgeous as always! Love that jacket too! Is it Burberry?



Nolia said:


> *Going to a Rock n Roll party today.  Rockin' my Christian Louboutin Mad Martas in ostrich. I am wearing a dip hem skull shirt, faux leather leggings, studded bracelet, pewter dragon bracelet, and skull ring. I basically pulled some stuff out of my closet that I already have  It's mostly just the hair (which I've never tried before in this style and I'm loving it!)*



You're going to a R&R party while wearing the MMs?!?!? lol 150 is really high to dance around all night, but koodos to you girl! lol I like your hair too! I usually do a smaller poof when I want an edgier look 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore my new McQueen dress to classes and an event yesterday.
> 
> Dress from Alexander McQueen, knit jacket from AllSaints Spitalfields, beanie from FWSS, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, Asos cat watch, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, and Converse.



I like your attitude, girl! lol and that Asos cat watch is too adorable!!!



PinkPeonies said:


> Top: Asos, Jeans: Cotton On, Clutch: Balenciaga, Shoes: Chloe



Love how you pull together all the accessories here!


----------



## justpeachy4397

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the patterns and colors in this outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous as always! Love that jacket too! Is it Burberry?
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to a R&R party while wearing the MMs?!?!? lol 150 is really high to dance around all night, but koodos to you girl! lol I like your hair too! I usually do a smaller poof when I want an edgier look
> 
> 
> 
> I like your attitude, girl! lol and that Asos cat watch is too adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you pull together all the accessories here!



Thanks! Yes - it's Burberry Brit


----------



## am2022

haven't visited for a while.. sorry for a quick shout out.. but i need to cook dinner now... lol!!!
Everybody is looking lovely!!
Wei: Funny how we have the same YSL suede bootie and floral pants!!!  
Pinkpeonies:  So fun pairings.. love them all!
Carole:  you own that marant sneaker and skirt pairing!!! You carry it so well!
Bbags:  You and your friend are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## am2022

TELAVIVIT: YOU LOOK LOVELY!
Erica:  loving all the ensembles! 
Hellokatie : love the looks!
Justpeachy and placebogiraffes! Your smiles are infectious!


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> You're going to a R&R party while wearing the MMs?!?!? lol 150 is really high to dance around all night, but koodos to you girl! lol I like your hair too! I usually do a smaller poof when I want an edgier look



Thanks, Cec! I did do a lot of dancing but I found the MMs super comfortable! I think I'm going to try to do this hair style again for a night out but probably with a less pronounced poof. =)


----------



## Mariana_168

Love your bag Sculli!!!


----------



## Mariana_168

Sculli said:


> Today in a rock girl mood.., Zara, vivienne Westwood, givenchy en im.





bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger coat, Maje beanie, Isabel Marant jumper and belt, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost, Celine horizontal cabas tote.




You always inspire me to dress up and be fashionable. Love the coat, shoes and bag!!!


----------



## Mariana_168

weibaobai said:


> Literature noir vest, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes



Love your shoes!!!
So chic.


----------



## Mariana_168

Sculli said:


> Dressing on casual friday
> 
> Clothing-zara
> Bag-celine
> Flats-chloe



Your bag collection is killing me. 
i'm dying here.


----------



## bbagsforever

Mariana_168 said:


> You always inspire me to dress up and be fashionable. Love the coat, shoes and bag!!!



Thank you that is a very nice thing to say!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Sheerblonde said:


> The blue pumps are hot! Love them!



Thanks so much Sheerblonde!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today I wore one of my favorite Kate Spade skirts. The sweater and necklace are J. Crew and the shoes are Christian Louboutin.



I just love that skirt!  So classic!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger coat, Maje beanie, Isabel Marant jumper and belt, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, rings by Cartier and Lulu Frost, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



In LOVE with that leopard coat!



PinkPeonies said:


> I decided to be a little subdued in the colour department today.
> 
> Dress: Zara / Shoes: Isabel Marant / Bag: Alexander Wang / Sunnies: Celine



Such a cute dress!



ericanjensen said:


> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/650946474_o.jpg[/IMG}
> 
> *Derek Lam *G-Star *Vince *Frye *Manon[/QUOTE]
> 
> LOVE the burgundy colour of your coat!
> 
> [quote="theYoungandChic, post: 24115384"]from my blog entry today ~ :flowers:
> 
> Nine West
> Abercrombie & Fitch
> Michael Kors
> Topshop
> Louis Vuitton
> 
> [IMG]http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b623/theyoungandchic/DSC_0167_zps7a4aff48.jpg



Love the all white look!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. Enjoying the peace & quiet that blankets Nantucket during winter



Such a classic, chic coat!



KathSummers said:


> Sunday



Woah, what a fabulous fur-trimmed coat!



PinkPeonies said:


> Beanie and a jacket kind of weather in Oz.



LOVE, LOVE your Bal!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Outfit from the weekend...H&M Coat, sweater and jeans, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, Aldo boots.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

weibaobai said:


> miu miu top, zara pant, CL shoes



Aww look at your fury baby back there


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Love the all white look!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

J.Crew
H&M 
Birkenstock
Louis Vuitton
Tag Heuer


----------



## PinkPeonies

Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit from the weekend...H&M Coat, sweater and jeans, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, Aldo boots.



The coat looks super cosy and the darker lips look amazing. 

I need to start experimenting with lip colours.


----------



## weibaobai

Zara jkt, Dolce Gabanna pant, CD shoes, prada pouchette


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks flower71, you're sweet 



flower71 said:


> sooo pretty! lucky you, in LA! I am freakin cold here and wear jeans, pants all the time! Where is the sun?
> perfection as always


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Mariana~  They're one of my favs!



Mariana_168 said:


> Love your shoes!!!
> So chic.


----------



## weibaobai

Yup! My fur baby!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Aww look at your fury baby back there


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Zara jkt, Dolce Gabanna pant, CD shoes, prada pouchette



Omg, is that jacket from this year? Such nice line.
As usual, you look chic and effortlessly put together.


----------



## agalarowicz

Jenny Lauren said:


> Outfit from the weekend...H&M Coat, sweater and jeans, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, Aldo boots.



wow, i love this h&m coat! 

comfy clothes. jcrew and equipment shirts, br leggings, jcrew shoes, fendi bag


----------



## Sparklybags

I'm wishing we would have some spring weather soon


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Limom, 

Thank you! It was from last season...if you hurry, there might be some on the sale rack for $79!




limom said:


> Omg, is that jacket from this year? Such nice line.
> As usual, you look chic and effortlessly put together.


----------



## limom

weibaobai said:


> Hi Limom,
> 
> Thank you! It was from last season...if you hurry, there might be some on the sale rack for $79!



Wow, thanks for the tip.


----------



## kiwishopper

Here is me with my newest handbag Givenchy small Antigona  More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow


----------



## Myrkur

weibaobai said:


> Zara jkt, Dolce Gabanna pant, CD shoes, prada pouchette



Nice jacket!


----------



## Myrkur

kiwishopper said:


> Here is me with my newest handbag Givenchy small Antigona  More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow



Beautiful antigona !


----------



## Meta

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore my new McQueen dress to classes and an event yesterday.
> 
> Dress from Alexander McQueen, knit jacket from AllSaints Spitalfields, beanie from FWSS, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, Asos cat watch, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, and Converse.


Love the adorable cat watch! 




justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my outfit today. Enjoying the peace & quiet that blankets Nantucket during winter


Love the classic coat. Is it Burberry?



PinkPeonies said:


> Beanie and a jacket kind of weather in Oz.


Beautiful leather jacket you have.  



agalarowicz said:


> comfy clothes. jcrew and equipment shirts, br leggings, jcrew shoes, fendi bag


Like the layering of shirts you've got in the outfit.


----------



## Meta

Latest outfit blog post:






Turtleneck: H&M
Dress worn as skirt: Club Monaco
Tights: Falke
Boots: Ann Taylor
Coat: Uniqlo
Clutch: Marc Jacobs
Gloves: TJ Maxx


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Lisa Ho hibiscus print kimono top, Isabel Marant Abon leather shorts, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## jet912

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lisa Ho hibiscus print kimono top, Isabel Marant Abon leather shorts, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


stunning! u look great with that blue/green color combination kimono top


----------



## PinkPeonies

weN84 said:


> Latest outfit blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtleneck: H&M
> Dress worn as skirt: Club Monaco
> Tights: Falke
> Boots: Ann Taylor
> Coat: Uniqlo
> Clutch: Marc Jacobs
> Gloves: TJ Maxx



Very cute! I love the burgundy knit.


----------



## Myrkur

weN84 said:


> Latest outfit blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtleneck: H&M
> Dress worn as skirt: Club Monaco
> Tights: Falke
> Boots: Ann Taylor
> Coat: Uniqlo
> Clutch: Marc Jacobs
> Gloves: TJ Maxx


Nice boots!


----------



## bbagsforever

jet912 said:


> stunning! u look great with that blue/green color combination kimono top



Thank you very much!


----------



## KathSummers

st.love said:


> Love your Lindsey! : )


Thank you! My favourite casual to go purse


----------



## Meta

PinkPeonies said:


> Very cute! I love the burgundy knit.





Myrkur said:


> Nice boots!



Thank you, ladies! 

Here's outfit from today's post...






Turtleneck: Thrifted
Skirt: White Circus
Shoes: ZARA
Coat: Banana Republic
Bag: LV


----------



## weibaobai

Moncler Jacket, Anlo Denim, Pierre Hardy shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Myrkur!  



Myrkur said:


> Nice jacket!


----------



## eves

Shirt from Bangkok
Shorts from Hong Kong
Hermes Bracelet
Vintage Chanel


----------



## Dressyup

eves said:


> Shirt from Bangkok
> Shorts from Hong Kong
> Hermes Bracelet
> Vintage Chanel



I really like your necklace! I'll try to see if I can make one... haha.


----------



## chako012

Lace dress by H&M


----------



## Sterntalerli

My ootd as posted on instagram (annamaiusa):

blouse: H&M
Sweater: F21
Necklace: J Crew
Jeans: Hollister

I had to wear bluejeans because my black ones are at the tailors


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I like your attitude, girl! lol and that Asos cat watch is too adorable!!!


Teehee! Thank you!  I love my kitty cat watch, too. It's so whimsical yet classic at the same time, and I can't even count the number of compliments I've gotten on it. Extra bonus? It cost me about 25 bucks.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

weN84 said:


> Love the adorable cat watch!



THank you so much!  I absolutely adore it too, and wear it pretty much daily. Not too shabby for such a cheap piece.  If you check HERE, you may be able to find it, though it usually sells out in the blink of an eye.  I see they have it in leopard now, though! As well as the bunny and panda varieties.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chako012 said:


> Lace dress by H&M



Cute dress and you look gorgeous in it! Love the hair too! I think I'm going to go check out H&M now lol



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Teehee! Thank you!  I love my kitty cat watch, too. It's so whimsical yet classic at the same time, and I can't even count the number of compliments I've gotten on it. Extra bonus? It cost me about 25 bucks.



Awesome deal! Yeah, I like whimsical and cute, sometimes quirky, things. They just bring a smile to your everyday 



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lisa Ho hibiscus print kimono top, Isabel Marant Abon leather shorts, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



Lovely picture! I like the blue background together with the outfit.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Here's an outfit from last week, which I wore to work and Uni classes. 

The outfit consists of a homeknit beanie, BikBok black coat, Current/Elliott skinny jeans, Acne scarf, Sendra boots, Equipment silk shirt, knit jacket from AllSaints Spitalfields, foldable Wayfarers from RayBan, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, and rings from Soo Ihn Kim and Bjørg.


----------



## Meta

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> THank you so much!  I absolutely adore it too, and wear it pretty much daily. Not too shabby for such a cheap piece.  If you check HERE, you may be able to find it, though it usually sells out in the blink of an eye.  I see they have it in leopard now, though! As well as the bunny and panda varieties.


Oh my, thanks for letting me know. The rabbit ears is adorable and I might just get it for my little nephew (or myself!).


----------



## weibaobai

DVF jkt, Theory pant, CL shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Club Monaco, Abercrombie & Fitch, Guess, vintage Chanel


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Lisa Ho ink print swing dress Natasha sandals.


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> DVF jkt, Theory pant, CL shoes



Great outfit and I love how your puppy is also in on the action too


----------



## kcf68

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Club Monaco, Abercrombie & Fitch, Guess, vintage Chanel


This is lovely!


----------



## theYoungandChic

kcf68 said:


> This is lovely!



thanks!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Equipment *AG *Kate Spade *Report Sig


----------



## Sculli

Today no need for the winter jacket anymore, I'm so relieved & happy. It's all about H&M,IM, Givenchy&Zara.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sculli said:


> Today no need for the winter jacket anymore, I'm so relieved & happy. It's all about H&M,IM, Givenchy&Zara.



Love!


----------



## chako012

Top by H&M skirt $19 from Singapore Far East Plaza:







more pics here


----------



## ericanjensen

*Bird by JC *DL1961 *Brian Atwood *KNK *Marc Jacobs


----------



## mulberryforbes

chako012 said:


> Top by H&M skirt $19 from Singapore Far East Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here



Fab 

I have added your blog to my favs for a proper browse late


----------



## weibaobai

Citizen pant, Le Petite Bateau top, Miu Miu shoes, Hermes bag


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you shalomjude!  She's my little partner in crime!




shalomjude said:


> Great outfit and I love how your puppy is also in on the action too


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> *Bird by JC *DL1961 *Brian Atwood *KNK *Marc Jacobs


cute envelope clutch!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

TGIF! 

Miss Sixty, Club Monaco, Forever 21, Ecote, Louis Vuitton


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> cute envelope clutch!



Thanks!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Bird by JC *DL1961 *Brian Atwood *KNK *Marc Jacobs


This is cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bratty1919

chako012 said:


> Top by H&M skirt $19 from Singapore Far East Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here



Aww- super cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Bird by JC *DL1961 *Brian Atwood *KNK *Marc Jacobs



Very chic- I like!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> This is cute!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Bratty1919 said:


> Very chic- I like!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks to you both!!












_Posted via Mobile Device_

*Anthropologie *Free People *7FAM *Marc Jacobs *Christian Louboutin


----------



## nerimanna

for date night w/ my lovey, i wore:

dress - express
leather jacket & necklace - guess
earrings - forever 21
bag - lv
sandals - coach





_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mmr

ericanjensen said:


> *Bird by JC *DL1961 *Brian Atwood *KNK *Marc Jacobs


How gorgeous!  Loving yours shoes the most!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nygrl

$20 Gap sweater
$10 AE tank
$25 AE jeans
$30 Calvin Klein fleece jacket
$150 Tory Burch flats
$130 RM mini mac


----------



## VanessaJean

Bluenotes jeans- 25.00
Black flowy top F21- 20.00
Lululemon tank- 40.00
Aldo boots- 80.00
Suzy Shier sweater coat- 45.0
MK watch, Henri Bendal bracelet, Shamballa bracelet- gifts


----------



## Myrkur

acne mohair sweater, zara jeans, cl bianca, chanel flap
hehehe, my doggie fell asleep while taking the photos, he is such a cutie


----------



## kcf68

Myrkur said:


> acne mohair sweater, zara jeans, cl bianca, chanel flap
> hehehe, my doggie fell asleep while taking the photos, he is such a cutie


Nice outfit and cute doggy!


----------



## Myrkur

kcf68 said:


> Nice outfit and cute doggy!



Thank you!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Another work + school outfit! 

Men's cashmere sweater, Ralph Lauren men's denim shirt, T by Alexander Wang skirt, Frye boots, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, RayBan foldable Wayfarers, H&M necklace, Asos watch and rings by Bjørg and Maria Black.  And for more pictures/details, feel free to stop by my blog!


----------



## weibaobai

Lit noir cardi, Jbrand denim, CL shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

Myrkur said:


> acne mohair sweater, zara jeans, cl bianca, chanel flap
> hehehe, my doggie fell asleep while taking the photos, he is such a cutie


omg! that telescope is HUMONGOUS!!! 
n the dog is so cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Xhilaration, Another Line, Marc Fisher, Forever 21, Strong, Club Monaco


----------



## ericanjensen

*Doma *G-star *Marc Jacobs *Ariat


----------



## Mulberrygal

Wow Ladies, loved looking at all your fabulous outfits of the day.....................................................it's obviously lovely weather there, it's just started snowing here in the UK

:snowballs:


----------



## bag in black

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Another work + school outfit!
> 
> Men's cashmere sweater, Ralph Lauren men's denim shirt, T by Alexander Wang skirt, Frye boots, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, RayBan foldable Wayfarers, H&M necklace, Asos watch and rings by Bjørg and Maria Black.  And for more pictures/details, feel free to stop by my blog!



I Love your Outfit


----------



## Myrkur

theYoungandChic said:


> omg! that telescope is HUMONGOUS!!!
> n the dog is so cute!



Lol yeah I still have to put it back into the garage because the weather sucks now it's winter. But it's so heavy hahaha so I keep telling myself 'ok tomorrow...'


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Myrkur said:


> acne mohair sweater, zara jeans, cl bianca, chanel flap
> hehehe, my doggie fell asleep while taking the photos, he is such a cutie


Love this outfit!  Casual glam!  And awww at doggie, way too cute!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Another work + school outfit!
> 
> Men's cashmere sweater, Ralph Lauren men's denim shirt, T by Alexander Wang skirt, Frye boots, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, RayBan foldable Wayfarers, H&M necklace, Asos watch and rings by Bjørg and Maria Black.  And for more pictures/details, feel free to stop by my blog!


Nice layering, loving the skirt!



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Xhilaration, Another Line, Marc Fisher, Forever 21, Strong, Club Monaco


Red, red HOT.  Love this bright outfit of your's!



ericanjensen said:


> *Doma *G-star *Marc Jacobs *Ariat


You pull off Edgy Chic so well Erica!  Awesome outfit


----------



## flower71

nygrl said:


> $20 Gap sweater
> $10 AE tank
> $25 AE jeans
> $30 Calvin Klein fleece jacket
> $150 Tory Burch flats
> $130 RM mini mac



a pic maybe?


----------



## flower71

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Xhilaration, Another Line, Marc Fisher, Forever 21, Strong, Club Monaco



so pretty! is it sunny at your place? I amjealous


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> acne mohair sweater, zara jeans, cl bianca, chanel flap
> hehehe, my doggie fell asleep while taking the photos, he is such a cutie



perfect outfit! I want that Chanel


----------



## theYoungandChic

mello_yello_jen said:


> Red, red HOT.  Love this bright outfit of your's!



thanks so much!


----------



## theYoungandChic

flower71 said:


> so pretty! is it sunny at your place? I amjealous



thanks! yep, it's been up in the mid 70s now. LOVE Spring!


----------



## flower71

theYoungandChic said:


> thanks! yep, it's been up in the mid 70s now. LOVE Spring!



lucky you


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today I wore the following houndstooth skirt from J. Crew. The bag and sweater are also J. Crew and the shoes are CL. It's starting to feel a lot like spring!


----------



## str8_dyme

I was going out for my friends 30th birthday. The dress was from a little random boutique in Montreal.


----------



## Meta

Sterntalerli said:


> My ootd as posted on instagram (annamaiusa):
> 
> blouse: H&M
> Sweater: F21
> Necklace: J Crew
> Jeans: Hollister
> 
> I had to wear bluejeans because my black ones are at the tailors


Preppy chic! 



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Club Monaco, Abercrombie & Fitch, Guess, vintage Chanel


Love the jacket and the classic outfit!



Myrkur said:


> acne mohair sweater, zara jeans, cl bianca, chanel flap
> hehehe, my doggie fell asleep while taking the photos, he is such a cutie


Casual yet stylish.  



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Xhilaration, Another Line, Marc Fisher, Forever 21, Strong, Club Monaco


Love the colors and the floral skirt!


----------



## Meta

Here's mine for today:









Dress: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
Jacket: H&M
Scarf: ZARA
Shoes: Banana Republic via eBay
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Another work + school outfit!
> 
> Men's cashmere sweater, Ralph Lauren men's denim shirt, T by Alexander Wang skirt, Frye boots, Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, RayBan foldable Wayfarers, H&M necklace, Asos watch and rings by Bjørg and Maria Black.  And for more pictures/details, feel free to stop by my blog!



So fun and whimsical! I like it!


----------



## Bratty1919

str8_dyme said:


> I was going out for my friends 30th birthday. The dress was from a little random boutique in Montreal.



Wow- you look awesome!


----------



## theYoungandChic

weN84 said:


> Love the jacket and the classic outfit!
> 
> 
> Love the colors and the floral skirt!



thanks!


----------



## nygrl

flower71 said:


> a pic maybe?



I'll definitely try to post a pic next time!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

str8_dyme said:


> I was going out for my friends 30th birthday. The dress was from a little random boutique in Montreal.


 You look great! Love the dress!


----------



## Sterntalerli

weN84 said:


> Preppy chic!



thanks a lot


----------



## laurenhaber

A little brightness + some stunning Louis Vuitton!

Top: Madewell
Bottoms: LOFT
Shoes: from Greece
Bag: LV Speedy 30


----------



## ericanjensen

mello_yello_jen said:


> You pull off Edgy Chic so well Erica!  Awesome outfit


Thanks Jen!!


str8_dyme said:


> I was going out for my friends 30th birthday. The dress was from a little random boutique in Montreal.



You look great!!


----------



## weibaobai

Tibi dress, Balenciaga jkt, Alaia shoes, Valentino purse


----------



## sammie225

when the sun was out on saturday


----------



## cfca22

sammie225 said:


> when the sun was out on saturday



Love your Bal


----------



## Myrkur

mello_yello_jen said:


> Love this outfit!  Casual glam!  And awww at doggie, way too cute!
> 
> 
> Nice layering, loving the skirt!
> 
> 
> Red, red HOT.  Love this bright outfit of your's!
> 
> 
> You pull off Edgy Chic so well Erica!  Awesome outfit



Thank you!!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> perfect outfit! I want that Chanel





weN84 said:


> Preppy chic!
> 
> 
> Love the jacket and the classic outfit!
> 
> 
> Casual yet stylish.
> 
> 
> Love the colors and the floral skirt!



Thanks


----------



## Myrkur

weibaobai said:


> Tibi dress, Balenciaga jkt, Alaia shoes, Valentino purse



I love this outfit! Wish I had nice weather all year round, I'm getting depressed of the  snow and cold weather


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Loved incorporating lines and shapes in this.  BCBG blazer, M by MJ leather pants, Chanel, and the star of the outfit goes to the gorgeous Alejandro Ingelmo shoes


----------



## Meta

Dress: ZARA
Blouse: H&M
Blazer: ZARA
Boots: Ann Taylor
Bag: Thrifted


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Madelia shirt and belt, JBrand jeans, Dolce and Gabbana lace ankle booties.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks myrkur~ we JUST started to get a little warmer and I already want to break out all my summer clothes! 



Myrkur said:


> I love this outfit! Wish I had nice weather all year round, I'm getting depressed of the  snow and cold weather


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> Loved incorporating lines and shapes in this. BCBG blazer, M by MJ leather pants, Chanel, and the star of the outfit goes to the gorgeous Alejandro Ingelmo shoes


Love your shoes girl!


----------



## shalomjude

mello_yello_jen said:


> Loved incorporating lines and shapes in this.  BCBG blazer, M by MJ leather pants, Chanel, and the star of the outfit goes to the gorgeous Alejandro Ingelmo shoes



Love your shoes too


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> Tibi dress, Balenciaga jkt, Alaia shoes, Valentino purse



Great outfit .. esp you dress


----------



## ericanjensen

mello_yello_jen said:


> Loved incorporating lines and shapes in this.  BCBG blazer, M by MJ leather pants, Chanel, and the star of the outfit goes to the gorgeous Alejandro Ingelmo shoes



They have those heels at my secret local shop & I just keep waiting for them to drop the price.  Amazing!






*Anthropologie *American Apparel *Michael Kors *Colin Robertson


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my boho chic look today 

American Rag, Express, Corsair, vintage Louis Vuitton, Forever 21, Style, Charlotte Russe


----------



## Bratty1919

mello_yello_jen said:


> Loved incorporating lines and shapes in this.  BCBG blazer, M by MJ leather pants, Chanel, and the star of the outfit goes to the gorgeous Alejandro Ingelmo shoes



Like it all, but the shoes? LOVE!


----------



## flower71

weibaobai said:


> Tibi dress, Balenciaga jkt, Alaia shoes, Valentino purse


perfection once again. Those Alaias are awesome. How do they fit?


----------



## C.J.

mello_yello_jen said:


> Loved incorporating lines and shapes in this.  BCBG blazer, M by MJ leather pants, Chanel, and the star of the outfit goes to the gorgeous Alejandro Ingelmo shoes


Loving your outfit. Those shoes are crazy!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks flower71~  You know, I usually wear a size 8 but these Alaias are a 6.5!!!  For some reason they fit totally fine!  



flower71 said:


> perfection once again. Those Alaias are awesome. How do they fit?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks shalomjude~  I'll have to post the dress when I am not wearing a jacket with it...i love the boxiness of the silhouette!



shalomjude said:


> Great outfit .. esp you dress


----------



## laurenhaber

A neon lace Spring outfit beckoning Spring!

LOFT lace top, Banana Republic jeans, J.Crew flats, Kendra Scott bib, Chanel WOC bag


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthropologie *Express *Moschino *Berge


----------



## weibaobai

Tory burch sweater, J brand denim, Hermes bag, CL shoes


----------



## PinkPeonies

I usually post pics from my phone and with the phone app being down, I haven't been able to check TPF at all. Im having serious withdrawals.

But i've gone back to when I was last here and really enjoying seeing what everyones wearing.

Sorry for the overload but here are 4 outfits I want to share.

*Asos dress, Balenciaga Flat Clutch & Christian Louboutin shoes.*






*Boohoo dress, Balenciaga bag, Isabel Marant sneakers*






*DIY vest, Asos tank top, K-mart skirt with DIY reconstructed hem & Diavolina shoes*






*Forever21 top, eBay find pleather shorts, Balenciaga bag & DIY studded converse sneakers.*


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my Thursday outfit. My pants are J. Crew and the blouse is from Ann Taylor Loft. The shoes are Nine West.


----------



## Meta

Here's from today's post:






Jacket: H&M
Top: ZARA
Dress worn as skirt: H&M
Scarf: Old Navy
Belt: H&M
Boots: Ann Taylor
Bag: Chanel


----------



## mmr

ericanjensen said:


> They have those heels at my secret local shop & I just keep waiting for them to drop the price.  Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anthropologie *American Apparel *Michael Kors *Colin Robertson


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> Tory burch sweater, J brand denim, Hermes bag, CL shoes


Very cute.


----------



## bag in black

my New gamp Parka


----------



## Anne2010

H&M slouchy pants, White Stag on so soft sweater an one of my favorites. A Beth Orduna  bone Clasp Freshwater pearl necklace.  Today I just feel like pearls.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

H&M, Forever 21, Max Azria, Kenneth Cole


----------



## weibaobai

C&C sweatshirt, CL shoes, CC clutch, 7 famk denim


----------



## Sculli

My new kenzo sweater, it's still winter where I live, this one will keep me warm during The snow. Also wearing zara pants, monki blouse, acne pistols and trapeze.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks mmr!



mmr said:


> Very cute.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sculli said:


> My new kenzo sweater, it's still winter where I live, this one will keep me warm during The snow. Also wearing zara pants, monki blouse, acne pistols and trapeze.



Love it!!! The trapeze is beautiful!


----------



## MAGJES

Sculli said:


> My new kenzo sweater, it's still winter where I live, this one will keep me warm during The snow. Also wearing zara pants, monki blouse, acne pistols and trapeze.



So chic!  Love love love the bag!


----------



## MAGJES

weibaobai said:


> Tory burch sweater, J brand denim, Hermes bag, CL shoes



I really like the TB sweater. The whole look is great. You are stunning!


----------



## Sculli

MAGJES said:


> So chic!  Love love love the bag!


Thanks MAGJES, your cat looks So cute  on the picture ^-^.



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love it!!! The trapeze is beautiful!


Thanks yoyotomatoe, I love the Trapeze, i now have my mind on The Edge.


----------



## Bratty1919

Sculli said:


> My new kenzo sweater, it's still winter where I live, this one will keep me warm during The snow. Also wearing zara pants, monki blouse, acne pistols and trapeze.



Very fun colors!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> C&C sweatshirt, CL shoes, CC clutch, 7 famk denim



Love your outfit! Are you pigalle Platos patent leather?


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> My new kenzo sweater, it's still winter where I live, this one will keep me warm during The snow. Also wearing zara pants, monki blouse, acne pistols and trapeze.


love your style!


----------



## flower71

weibaobai said:


> C&C sweatshirt, CL shoes, CC clutch, 7 famk denim


You make even sweatshirts look chic


----------



## bag in black

my Outfit from today


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing IRO Lexie knit, Rag and Bone jeans, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Isabel Marant Daisy coat, Vita Fede bracelet, Cartier ring.


----------



## Prada_Princess

bag in black said:


> my Outfit from today



Liking the jacket


----------



## ericanjensen

*Diesel *Pierre Hardy *Berge


----------



## bag in black

Prada_Princess said:


> Liking the jacket




Thank you , is Moncler a wonderful Label


----------



## soleilbrun

flower71 said:


> You make even sweatshirts look chic


 
I know, right?!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Since I posted last time, you girls look wonderful!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Diesel *Pierre Hardy *Berge



Very nice!


----------



## Dimilib

pavilion said:


> Had to wear this dress before summer is over
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer hot pink and bright green dress
> J.Crew cardigan
> Prada heels


Love it. So much.


----------



## ericanjensen

mmr said:


>


Thank you 


Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I freakin love your PS1!


caroulemapoulen said:


> Since I posted last time, you girls look wonderful!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

yoyotomatoe said:


> I freakin love your PS1!



Awww, thank you! I'm very happy about it too! The color is perfect!


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!
Pls pls pics of the dress without the jacket !!!
Thanks 


weibaobai said:


> Tibi dress, Balenciaga jkt, Alaia shoes, Valentino purse


----------



## Pao9

caroulemapoulen said:


> Since I posted last time, you girls look wonderful!



Love all your IM sneakers! Been waiting for my Bekkets for over a month now! So much delay!!! I also love your hair curly' you look super chic in that pic!


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG leather Jacket, H&M Dress, Nine West Flats


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pao9 said:


> Love all your IM sneakers! Been waiting for my Bekkets for over a month now! So much delay!!! I also love your hair curly' you look super chic in that pic!



Thank you! I love them too, though I don't love them as much today as a year ago. I think I'm on my way to getting over them.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> BCBG leather Jacket, H&M Dress, Nine West Flats


Lovely jacket!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ericanjensen said:


> They have those heels at my secret local shop & I just keep waiting for them to drop the price.  Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anthropologie *American Apparel *Michael Kors *Colin Robertson



Love this skirt - I see the designers listed but not per item, would you mind telling me where you got it?

And I am very jealous of what you get to wear - still not warm enough her in eastern PA.


----------



## ericanjensen

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love this skirt - I see the designers listed but not per item, would you mind telling me where you got it?
> 
> And I am very jealous of what you get to wear - still not warm enough her in eastern PA.



Oh sure!  It's an Edme & Esyllte skirt from Anthropologie from seasons past.  I found this one on Ebay but it's not the pink one.

Thank you


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ericanjensen said:


> Oh sure!  It's an Edme & Esyllte skirt from Anthropologie from seasons past.  I found this one on Ebay but it's not the pink one.
> 
> Thank you



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thank you



No problem!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe~  Yes, they are nude patent!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your outfit! Are you pigalle Platos patent leather?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks amacasa~  Yes, I will def post a pic of the dress without the jacket...as soon as it warms  up a bit more! 



amacasa said:


> Adorable !!
> Pls pls pics of the dress without the jacket !!!
> Thanks


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks flower71~  I love the comfort of sweatshirts...so I play dress up/dress down with them!



flower71 said:


> You make even sweatshirts look chic


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks MAGJES, you're too kind~  The TB sweater is one of my favorites...esp with the fun details and it's made of super soft cashmere!




MAGJES said:


> I really like the TB sweater. The whole look is great. You are stunning!


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> BCBG leather Jacket, H&M Dress, Nine West Flats



Simple, elegant outfit + beautiful lady = perfection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

loveceline30 said:


> BCBG leather Jacket, H&M Dress, Nine West Flats



Gorgeous pic! I love the red berry (?) tree behind!



theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> H&M, Forever 21, Max Azria, Kenneth Cole



What a romantic pretty dress! you wear it so well too!



weibaobai said:


> C&C sweatshirt, CL shoes, CC clutch, 7 famk denim



Love the casual chic look and those CL PPs just ties everything together! Oh I love the necklace too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Silk dress - *Vince*
Jewel necklace - Vintage
Enamel bracelet - *Hermès*
Croc cuff - Raven Kauffman Couture
Flats - Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks One of my favorite jacket!


yoyotomatoe said:


> Lovely jacket!



Awww, you're so nice and sweet! Thanks so much 


Bratty1919 said:


> Simple, elegant outfit + beautiful lady = perfection!



Thank you! I'm not sure what kind of tree is that too! LOL But yeah it's really pretty! 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous pic! I love the red berry (?) tree behind!


----------



## loveceline30

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Silk dress - *Vince*
> Jewel necklace - Vintage
> Enamel bracelet - *Hermès*
> Croc cuff - Raven Kauffman Couture
> Flats - Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2107885


Love your shoes!


----------



## shalomjude

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Silk dress - *Vince*
> Jewel necklace - Vintage
> Enamel bracelet - *Hermès*
> Croc cuff - Raven Kauffman Couture
> Flats - Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2107885



Beautiful outfit ... love your necklace ... so elegant


----------



## laurenhaber

OOTD!

Wearing Andrew Marc leather jacket, Ann Taylor top, Levi's "Supreme Curve" jeans, Nordstrom flats, and used a Conair Clipless Curling iron to get the curls!


----------



## weibaobai

Free people sweater, J crew pant, Ash shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks CEC.LV4eva~  The PP seem to go with everything!!  Too bad they can't be more comfortable 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the casual chic look and those CL PPs just ties everything together! Oh I love the necklace too


----------



## theYoungandChic

CEC.LV4eva said:


> What a romantic pretty dress! you wear it so well too!



thanks so much!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Club Monaco, American Apparel, Abercrombie & Fitch, Corsair, Forever 21, Chrome Hearts, Gucci, Lucky Brand, Strong


----------



## yoyotomatoe

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Club Monaco, American Apparel, Abercrombie & Fitch, Corsair, Forever 21, Chrome Hearts, Gucci, Lucky Brand, Strong


Love that sweater!


----------



## theYoungandChic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love that sweater!



thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

loveceline30 said:


> Love your shoes!



Thank you loveceline! yeah I love the color, couldn't pass on them lol



shalomjude said:


> Beautiful outfit ... love your necklace ... so elegant



Thanks Shalomjude!! How are you? I still remember talking to you in the LV subforum years ago lol. Are you still into LV or something orange these days?


----------



## Anne2010

Had to go into office today for mtg. Yuck! Got to dress which was great instead of working in my PJ's.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Ralph Lauren blazer, T by Alexander Wang shirt, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant belt, Converse trainers, bracelets by Vita Fede and Tom Binns.


----------



## PinkPeonies

A few outfits again all at once. 

Without the forum app on my phone, it's a little hard to update all the time.

This my frugal self coming out, top and shorts are from Kmart and collectively cost me $14. The shorts were initially sweat pants that I cuffed and made into shorts.
Shoes are Louboutins and necklaces are Lovisa.








Dress is an ebay find and gladiator sandals are Urban Originals.











Top: Valleygirl, DIY studded denim shorts, Alexander Wang Diego bag & Chanel Espadrilles


----------



## ericanjensen

*Wildfox *A&F *Vintage leather skirt *Alaia *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## caroulemapoulen

PinkPeonies said:


> Top: Valleygirl, DIY studded denim shorts, Alexander Wang Diego bag & Chanel Espadrilles



I love this outfit! Gorgeous!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Ralph Lauren blazer, T by Alexander Wang shirt, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, J Brand jeans, Isabel Marant belt, Converse trainers, bracelets by Vita Fede and Tom Binns.



I love your bag!


----------



## weibaobai

Cardigan: Chanel Denim: Jbrand Shoes: Fendi


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your shoes girl!





shalomjude said:


> Love your shoes too





ericanjensen said:


> They have those heels at my secret local shop & I just keep waiting for them to drop the price.  Amazing!





Bratty1919 said:


> Like it all, but the shoes? LOVE!





C.J. said:


> Loving your outfit. Those shoes are crazy!



Thank you, thank you, thank you to all.  I'm glad I am not the only one completely in awe over the shoes  and I'm so lucky to be able to share my love for them with you guys!  Thank you so much *yoyotomatoe*, *shalomjude*, *erica* (I hope they drop the price soon, would love to see how you wear them!!),* Bratty1919*, and *C.J.* for your time and kind words!!


----------



## loveceline30

F21 blazer and pants, BCBG Top, Aeropostale Flats, Chanel Sunnies, RM Mini Mac


----------



## Sparklybags

loveceline30 said:


> F21 blazer and pants, BCBG Top, Aeropostale Flats, Chanel Sunnies, RM Mini Mac




I love this look!


----------



## aliwishesbear

another one of my all black lace shorts combos!  for someone that hates black i sure have been wearing a  lot of it lately...


----------



## Anne2010

It's Cameo Day!


----------



## Meta

aliwishesbear said:


> another one of my all black lace shorts combos!  for someone that hates black i sure have been wearing a  lot of it lately...



Love this dressy casual look. 

Here's mine for today to celebrate Spring! 






Dress worn as top: H&M
Skirt: H&M
Blazer: ZARA
Shoes: Cole Haan
Bag: Thrifted


----------



## weibaobai

Maggie ward silk pant, F21 tee, Miu Miu shoes, Prada necklace


----------



## mello_yello_jen

loveceline30 said:


> F21 blazer and pants, BCBG Top, Aeropostale Flats, Chanel Sunnies, RM Mini Mac


Love the colors in your outfit, so pretty and Springy!



aliwishesbear said:


> another one of my all black lace shorts combos!  for someone that hates black i sure have been wearing a  lot of it lately...


Haha, I do the same!  The one color I usually don't lean towards is the one color that I seem to always wear.  You look great!



Anne2010 said:


> It's Cameo Day!


What a fun and creative way to wear the pin!  Love it!



weN84 said:


> Love this dressy casual look.
> 
> Here's mine for today to celebrate Spring!
> 
> Dress worn as top: H&M
> Skirt: H&M
> Blazer: ZARA
> Shoes: Cole Haan
> Bag: Thrifted


Love the spring look weN!



weibaobai said:


> Maggie ward silk pant, F21 tee, Miu Miu shoes, Prada necklace


Those pants are awesome


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you ladies! 



Sparklybags said:


> I love this look!





mello_yello_jen said:


> Love the colors in your outfit, so pretty and Springy!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Banana Republic, H&M, Aldo, Hermes


----------



## sammie225

from some days ago,love pink 
cardigan-hollister
shoes-nelly
bag-alexander wang


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Mello yello jen~  they're my alternative for the leather sweatpants!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Those pants are awesome


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> F21 blazer and pants, BCBG Top, Aeropostale Flats, Chanel Sunnies, RM Mini Mac



Super cute- perfect for spring!


----------



## Bratty1919

aliwishesbear said:


> another one of my all black lace shorts combos!  for someone that hates black i sure have been wearing a  lot of it lately...


Gorgeous and artsy!


----------



## Meta

mello_yello_jen said:


> Love the spring look weN!



Thank you!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

A belated St. Patrick's Day outfit!

Nanette Lepore, BCBG, Steve Madden and Gucci bag


----------



## whoops

mello_yello_jen said:


> A belated St. Patrick's Day outfit!
> 
> Nanette Lepore, BCBG, Steve Madden and Gucci bag



Your hair is so gorg in this!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Fara blouse and Spikeman belt, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, Celine sunglasses, Converse trainers, Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Fara blouse and Spikeman belt, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, Celine sunglasses, Converse trainers, Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.



Lovely outfit and such a great photo


----------



## weibaobai

zara jkt, jcrew shirt, c/e denim, CL shoes


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## aliwishesbear

weibaobai said:


> Maggie ward silk pant, F21 tee, Miu Miu shoes, Prada necklace


 
love the shoes



mello_yello_jen said:


> Love the colors in your outfit, so pretty and Springy!
> 
> 
> Haha, I do the same!  The one color I usually don't lean towards is the one color that I seem to always wear.  You look great!
> 
> 
> What a fun and creative way to wear the pin!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Love the spring look weN!
> 
> 
> Those pants are awesome





Bratty1919 said:


> Gorgeous and artsy!



thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my latest purchase and outfit for today featuring a skirt from Kate Spade. The striped top is H&M, and the sweater is J. Crew.


----------



## akillian24

I'm trying to decide if this works.... It's a "cold" spring day here in Texas. 
I typically wear lighter earrings with this top, but I'm experimenting with a heavier accessory to balance the boots.  I'm not sure if I'm sold on it...


----------



## KW1

mello_yello_jen said:


> A belated St. Patrick's Day outfit!
> 
> Nanette Lepore, BCBG, Steve Madden and Gucci bag


Adorable!


----------



## Anne2010

weibaobai said:


> Maggie ward silk pant, F21 tee, Miu Miu shoes, Prada necklace


Great outfit and the weather looks great as well. Not so lucky yet in PA.


----------



## beagly911

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my latest purchase and outfit for today featuring a skirt from Kate Spade. The striped top is H&M, and the sweater is J. Crew.


You continue to inspire me...I have got to have a Kate Spade skirt in my life!!  I want this but a bit longer....

http://www.katespade.com/barry-skirt-in-mondrian/NJMU2209,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_NJMU2209_color=991

I love and adore Mondrian...


----------



## Elsie87

Today:

Leather jacket: D&G
Scarf: LV
T-shirt: no brand
Jeans: Nts
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Boots: CL Piros


----------



## KathSummers

Today's outfit and details


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Forever 21, H&M, Aldo, Louis Vuitton, Hermes, Vince Camuto, Chrome Hearts, Tiffany & Co.


----------



## weibaobai

Free people jkt, CL shoes, Bailey44 skirt


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Anne~  Thanks!  I hope great weather comes your way soon!  



Anne2010 said:


> Great outfit and the weather looks great as well. Not so lucky yet in PA.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks aliwishesbear!  I love the lace shorts on you!  Been trying to look for a pair that works for me! 




aliwishesbear said:


> love the shoes!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

KathSummers said:


> Today's outfit and details


Love the outfit and the arty ring! Thinking of getting me my first and you are selling it to me real well!


----------



## ericanjensen

weibaobai said:


> Free people jkt, CL shoes, Bailey44 skirt



Love this skirt!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Firenze shirt and Spikeman belt, J Brand jeans, Acne pistol boots, Celine sunglasses, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, Mango coat, Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.


----------



## KathSummers

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the outfit and the arty ring! Thinking of getting me my first and you are selling it to me real well!



 you should totally get one! I love my arty!


----------



## ericanjensen

The other day I was wearing a sleeveless dress & today it's snowing.  That's Utah for you!

*Vince *S.W.O.R.D. *Leifsdottir *Wolford *Frye *Marc Jacobs *Louise Green


----------



## lizz

Wildfox Eiffel Tower sweatshirt, AE white crop jeggings, Urban Outfitters cheap flats, Balenciaga part-time


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> The other day I was wearing a sleeveless dress & today it's snowing.  That's Utah for you!
> 
> *Vince *S.W.O.R.D. *Leifsdottir *Wolford *Frye *Marc Jacobs *Louise Green



Very cute. I especially like the hat!


----------



## Sculli

A comfy outfit for today, since it was mainly shopping and eating out today and it was oh so cold and windy 
wearing g-star coat, kenzo tiger hoodie, zara jeans, i.m. bazil sneaker and miumiu messenger bag.


----------



## Myrkur

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Firenze shirt and Spikeman belt, J Brand jeans, Acne pistol boots, Celine sunglasses, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag, Mango coat, Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.



There for the pope?  Looks like lovely weather in Rome right now


----------



## Myrkur

Sculli said:


> A comfy outfit for today, since it was mainly shopping and eating out today and *it was oh so cold and windy*
> wearing g-star coat, kenzo tiger hoodie, zara jeans, i.m. bazil sneaker and miumiu messenger bag.



Yeh this!!! I'm getting sooo sick of the cold right now, I think without the wind it would have been very nice weather since the sun was shining today though..


----------



## Kayapo97

Wore this to awards event

LK Bennett dress
Casadei suede OTK boots


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> Wore this to awards event
> 
> LK Bennett dress
> Casadei suede OTK boots


 
i didnt know LKB made clothing too!  love their shoes, and your outfit.  i'm a huge fan of OTK boots.


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Very cute. I especially like the hat!



Thank you!!  I'm in love with her hats


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> i didnt know LKB made clothing too!  love their shoes, and your outfit.  i'm a huge fan of OTK boots.



Randr 

Thanks, yes she was trained as a cordwainer, but when she opened her shops she soon branched out into clothes, which are well known here in the UK. At one time most of my work clothes and shoes were from LK Bennett.

As you may know I am also a huge fan of OTK boots; and despite best intentions my collection just keeps growing as you can see on my thread


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...thigh-length-boots-725009-3.html#post23771301


----------



## pquiles

caroulemapoulen said:


> Since I posted last time, you girls look wonderful!


Love all of these looks.  Gorgeous sense of style.


----------



## MsCandice

Simply gorg!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Wore this to awards event
> 
> LK Bennett dress
> Casadei suede OTK boots


----------



## sammie225

lots of gold today


----------



## caroulemapoulen

pquiles said:


> Love all of these looks.  Gorgeous sense of style.



Thank you very much


----------



## pquiles

BCBG Top and pants, Antonio Melani Jacket  and Brian Atwood snakeskin painted Maniacs pumps.


----------



## Sculli

The last few weeks I'm in the H&M trend mood, they got some really nice pieces in their latest collection with a rocky kinda feeling (and a bit of IM). The sweater & beaded leggings are both from HM trend. Booties are Jil Sander, necklace Cheap Monday & the Trapeze.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pquiles said:


> BCBG Top and pants, Antonio Melani Jacket  and Brian Atwood snakeskin painted Maniacs pumps.



Great outfit and great smile


----------



## Kayapo97

MsCandice said:


> Simply gorg!!



Thanks Candice


----------



## pquiles

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit and great smile


Thank you


----------



## hellokatiegirl

beagly911 said:


> You continue to inspire me...I have got to have a Kate Spade skirt in my life!!  I want this but a bit longer....
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/barry-skirt-in-mondrian/NJMU2209,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_NJMU2209_color=991
> 
> I love and adore Mondrian...



Thanks beagly! I adore the Kate Spade Barry skirt! I want it in the yellow stripes and the Mondrian print. I am a fan of Mondrian too, so I love the art history reference of the print.

You should definitely get a Kate Spade skirt!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is a pic of my outfit this weekend, visiting my college as an alum. The skirt, chambray shirt and shoes are J. Crew.


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of the friend I share a blog with, love this look! She is wearing Ellery Shady tee, Kahlo leather shorts, Christian Louboutin Pigalle pumps, Chanel 2.55 bag, Karen Walker white onyx ring, Helmut Lang ring


----------



## fendifemale

st.love said:


> Date night.. H&M blazer, Express jeans, Franco Sarto flats, LV Eva



Omgoodness! I have this same blazer! Love the color of your pants btw.


----------



## laurenhaber

Bringing leopard print into Spring::: Wearing very old Kohl's sweater, H&M floral skirt and Sam Edelman heels


----------



## weibaobai

Cashmere sweater, Alcee pant, Pierre Hardy shoes, Chanel boy


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ericanjensen~  



ericanjensen said:


> Love this skirt!


----------



## karolinemk

*Jeans, faux fur vest & sweater *_H&M _*shoes *_Roots _*watch *_Michael Kors _*bag *_Balenciaga 

_


----------



## theYoungandChic

karolinemk said:


> *Jeans, faux fur vest & sweater *_H&M _*shoes *_Roots _*watch *_Michael Kors _*bag *_Balenciaga
> 
> _


love the blue color on the Balenciaga!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

BCBG Max Azria, Forever 21, Juicy Couture, Target, Club Monaco


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing Winter White. . . Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Marc Jacobs clutch, Nine West heels.


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a pic of my outfit this weekend, visiting my college as an alum. The skirt, chambray shirt and shoes are J. Crew.



Really like this!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Bringing leopard print into Spring::: Wearing very old Kohl's sweater, H&M floral skirt and Sam Edelman heels



love the shoes!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Winter White. . . Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Marc Jacobs clutch, Nine West heels.



This is just stunning!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Winter White. . . Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Marc Jacobs clutch, Nine West heels.


Nice  Very classy!


----------



## pquiles

Photo is a bit blurry... but its the best I can get with my iPad.
Lunch date outfit...
BCBG top, Joes jeans, Andrew Marc jacket, Fur scarf (birthday gift ), Prada boots, Balenciaga city.


----------



## pquiles

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Winter White. . . Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Marc Jacobs clutch, Nine West heels.


I love this outfit!!  Tre' Chic!


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> Photo is a bit blurry... but its the best I can get with my iPad.
> Lunch date outfit...
> BCBG top, Joes jeans, Andrew Marc jacket, Fur scarf (birthday gift ), Prada boots, Balenciaga city.



Much better pic here...


----------



## pquiles

My OOTD from Saturday...

BCBG cover up, Mossimo (Target) t-shirt, Joes jeans, Balenciaga city.


----------



## V0N1B2

pquiles said:


> My OOTD from Saturday...
> 
> BCBG cover up, Mossimo (Target) t-shirt, Joes jeans, Balenciaga city.


We're cover up twins (I have the green one).
Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pquiles said:


> My OOTD from Saturday...
> 
> BCBG cover up, Mossimo (Target) t-shirt, Joes jeans, Balenciaga city.


Lovet his...is your bal vermillon?


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Winter White. . . Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Marc Jacobs clutch, Nine West heels.


 Beautiful outfit as usual.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Band of Outsiders coat, Rag and Bone jeans, Cos scarf, Iro Lexie knit, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag.


----------



## its_a_keeper

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Band of Outsiders coat, Rag and Bone jeans, Cos scarf, Iro Lexie knit, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag.


 
nice shot and great outfit!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Band of Outsiders coat, Rag and Bone jeans, Cos scarf, Iro Lexie knit, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag.



Love this whole look!


----------



## chako012

Koogal dress only $37


----------



## ericanjensen

*Catherine Maladrino *Basil & Maude *Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## aliwishesbear

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Band of Outsiders coat, Rag and Bone jeans, Cos scarf, Iro Lexie knit, Rag and Bone Harrow boots, Jerome Dreyfuss Albert bag.


ive been eyeing those boots forever!!  i ended up with the newbury's though...after going through several knock offs hahaha

ive been meaning to do a side by side comparison.


----------



## aliwishesbear

polar bear worthy fur...


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Bratty1919 said:


> This is just stunning!





kcf68 said:


> Nice  Very classy!





pquiles said:


> I love this outfit!!  Tre' Chic!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful outfit as usual.



Thank you so very much everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

J.Crew coat, blouse and skirt, Henri Bendel clutch, Joan & David shoes.


----------



## weibaobai

all jcrew, shoes Pierre Hardy


----------



## Flip88

Loving this outfit, you look fabulous.



aliwishesbear said:


> polar bear worthy fur...


----------



## lovemysavior

This was from a couple Sundays ago.  Forever21 top and Zara coated trousers.


----------



## melikey

Yay the app is back up and running! Here are a few outfits from the past few days:




MBMJ hat, Dries shirt, Gap sweater and pants, Tod's loafers. 

and...




A.P.C. blazer, Uniqlo sweatshirt, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.


----------



## pquiles

yoyotomatoe said:


> Lovet his...is your bal vermillon?




Thank you.  Not sure, I thought it was Coquielot... hmmm now I have to find the tag (my OC brain )


----------



## pquiles

lovemysavior said:


> This was from a couple Sundays ago.  Forever21 top and Zara coated trousers.
> View attachment 2116713


----------



## pquiles

V0N1B2 said:


> We're cover up twins (I have the green one).
> Happy birthday by the way.


Thank you 
I am addicted to BCBG cover ups.


----------



## lovemysavior

pquiles said:


> I love this!!  You look Hot-to-Trot Gorgeous!


 

 Thank you so much PQ.

--lms


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Catherine Maladrino *Basil & Maude *Camilla Skovgaard



Fun & cute!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pquiles said:


> Thank you. Not sure, I thought it was Coquielot... hmmm now I have to find the tag (my OC brain )


 Lol...well vermillon has an orange undertone where is coq is a true poppy red...maybe that will help


----------



## Myrkur

Wearing my noe


----------



## Myrkur

Ugh the photo osnt working huh?? Annoying new app.....


----------



## Myrkur

Going to kick someone... *******it i cant even upload it on the normal website on my phone, i keep getting a white screen, so annoying.....


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## laurenhaber

Comfy camo cashmere. Equipment sweater, 7FAM jeans, Gilt necklace and Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 bag


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Fun & cute!



Thanks!

Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support.  My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily.  It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.






*Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi


----------



## lovemysavior

laurenhaber said:


> Comfy camo cashmere. Equipment sweater, 7FAM jeans, Gilt necklace and Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 bag


 
Love this whole outfit.  You look great!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing Winter White. . . Club Monaco sweater, H&M skirt, Marc Jacobs clutch, Nine West heels.


 
Super chic Jenny.  Love the whole look head to toe!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support.  My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily.  It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi


Cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Forever 21, Corsair, Burberry, Nordstrom


----------



## weibaobai

Narcisco Rodriguez dress, alaia shoes


----------



## Secret823

Love this!!




ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support.  My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily.  It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support.  My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily.  It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi


Your daughter is so sweet and love your outfit too!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Narcisco Rodriguez dress, alaia shoes


Beautiful!


----------



## Chagall

KathSummers said:


> Today's outfit and details


 
You look wonderful! Love your blouse and ring and your hairstyles are always so classy!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Olesya

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support.  My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily.  It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi



You look gorgeous in all of your outfits; really LOVE them (and your blog!)... this one's no exception. Beautiful!


----------



## Olesya

weibaobai said:


> Narcisco Rodriguez dress, alaia shoes



Love the dress; looks fab on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much Olesya~



Olesya said:


> Love the dress; looks fab on you!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing HELMUT LANG&#65279; leather pants, Hope knit, Joseph Fashion&#65279; coat, ACNE&#65279; pistol boots, CÉLINE&#65279; horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## Elsie87

^Love this! 


Today's look:

Jacket: Chanel
T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
Jeans: Part Two
Cuff: vintage
Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
Boots: CL Flanavec


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> Cute!





kcf68 said:


> Your daughter is so sweet and love your outfit too!





Olesya said:


> You look gorgeous in all of your outfits; really LOVE them (and your blog!)... this one's no exception. Beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Black Elite

Elsie87 said:


> ^Love this!
> 
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec



I REALLY love that jacket!


----------



## Black Elite

Shirt: Marc by Marc Jacobs (I love it for the poofy short sleeves)
Belt: Calvin Klein
Shoes: LAMB
Necklace & Skirt: thrift finds with unknown names
and lastly, fishnets from Express

I love this thread and feel the need to look at it in the mornings when I'm struggling with what to wear to work for the day and searching for some inspiration


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support. My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily. It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi


 
aww you both look great! Purple is my fave color


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lovemysavior said:


> This was from a couple Sundays ago. Forever21 top and Zara coated trousers.
> View attachment 2116713


----------



## weibaobai

Lili's closet shirt, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Meta

weibaobai said:


> Lili's closet shirt, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes


I don't think I'll ever get tired of see those Miu Miu shoes! 

Here's mine for today:






Top: H&M
Jacket: H&M
Skirt: The Limited
Shoes: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
Bag: Marc Jacobs


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> Lili's closet shirt, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes


Love those shoes girl!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

weibaobai said:


> Lili's closet shirt, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes



love this look!!

And did you get another fur baby?


----------



## bethni

Neutral beiges and pop of pink!  


Full details on my outfit on Bethni.com


----------



## umlm

Here is my outfit for today


----------



## umlm

umlm said:


> Here is my outfit for today



Ballerinas: Salvatore Ferragamo
Jean: Gucci
Bag: Chanel Reissue 2.55- size 227
T-shirt: Burberry


----------



## ynnuss

Here is my outfit for yesterday.
Bag: Balenciaga
Knit sweater: Acne
Leather pants: Surface to Air
Sunglasses: Céline
Shoes: Zara


----------



## KW1

Elsie87 said:


> ^Love this!
> 
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Fabulous look!  Love the Chanel jacket to give some glam to the look


----------



## bag in black

ynnuss said:


> Here is my outfit for yesterday.
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Knit sweater: Acne
> Leather pants: Surface to Air
> Sunglasses: Céline
> Shoes: Zara




your Outfit is very Great , Thank you


----------



## cmdfsu

Elsie87 said:


> ^Love this!
> 
> 
> Today's look:
> 
> Jacket: Chanel
> T-shirt 'Florence & The Machine': S. Oliver
> Jeans: Part Two
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: Dior Gaucho tote
> Boots: CL Flanavec


 
I love, Love, Love this. This is my style or at least how I would want it to be. A beautiful, sophisticated jacket but paired with a graphic tee


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthro *G-Star *Rupert Sanderson *Marc Jacobs *Mike & Chris


----------



## legaldiva

Express black sweater dress
Charles Jourdan turquoise suede pumps


----------



## legaldiva

BCBG grey leopard blouse
Theory pencil skirt (I wore a black blazer too)
Charles Jourdan suede pumps


----------



## legaldiva

H&M blazer
White T
GAP skinny pants
CL décollete


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

J.Crew, H&M, J.Crew, Goyard, Christian Dior, Nordstrom


----------



## weibaobai

Rebecca Taylor vest, Zara sweater, Anlo denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Hi weN84~  They're one of my favs!  Love your black and white outfit~  Very classic and chic!



weN84 said:


> I don't think I'll ever get tired of see those Miu Miu shoes!
> 
> Here's mine for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Jacket: H&M
> Skirt: The Limited
> Shoes: Banana Republic Factory Outlet
> Bag: Marc Jacobs


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe~  I loved these shoes so much I got them in both the red and blue!!  My DH thinks I'm nuts 



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love those shoes girl!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Alex Spoils Me~  No, the white furbaby is not new...I'm dog sitting for my in laws while they're out of town!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> love this look!!
> 
> And did you get another fur baby?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> Thanks yoyotomatoe~  I loved these shoes so much I got them in both the red and blue!!  My DH thinks I'm nuts



We are women who know what we want...that's all. You can tell him that...and then tell him that's why you chose him .


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dior Sunnies, PS small keepall, Marciano Blazer/blouse/shoes, Paige Jeans and my ebay Armrita Singh necklace that I got for a steal.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dior Sunnies, PS small keepall, Marciano Blazer/blouse/shoes, Paige Jeans and my ebay Armrita Singh necklace that I got for a steal.



Love this outfit!  The color of your PS Keepall is beautiful with the green Armrita necklace!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

It was nice and warm in CA but there'll be a chance of rain this weekend!   Not complaining, just funny how it's up and down.

Vince shirt, BCBG shirt, mom's vintage clutch and Abaete for Payless (wish I got the black ones too!!) sandals


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> Love this outfit!  The color of your PS Keepall is beautiful with the green Armrita necklace!!



Thanks hun .


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> It was nice and warm in CA but there'll be a chance of rain this weekend!   Not complaining, just funny how it's up and down.
> 
> Vince shirt, BCBG shirt, mom's vintage clutch and Abaete for Payless (wish I got the black ones too!!) sandals



Love this...you look so summery and love the top, I have a thing for that shade of pink.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Renell jeans and belt, Acne jumper, Rag and Bone hat, Acne Pistol boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Vita Fede bracelets.


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dior Sunnies, PS small keepall, Marciano Blazer/blouse/shoes, Paige Jeans and my ebay Armrita Singh necklace that I got for a steal.


 

You look amazing...and your making me love the bag even more. You better take good care of it for me one day... haha


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> You look amazing...and your making me love the bag even more. You better take good care of it for me one day... haha



Lol thanks friend. I like how you've claimed it already haha.


----------



## kcf68

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Renell jeans and belt, Acne jumper, Rag and Bone hat, Acne Pistol boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Vita Fede bracelets.


Love those jeans!


----------



## fufu

weibaobai said:


> Rebecca Taylor vest, Zara sweater, Anlo denim, CL shoes



As always, I'm liking your outfit


----------



## fufu

simple and casual in a hot and humid country 

Zara Tunic, basic black leggings, Salvatore Ferragamo Barbados Jelly Flats, Chloe Paraty small in Scuba Blue


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks fufu!    Your grey and white outfit with a pop of blue from your chloe is super cute!  Nice and casual, just my style!



fufu said:


> As always, I'm liking your outfit


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing what might just be my favorite coat...ever! ASOS coat, Balenciaga bag, Boutique 9 heels, Zara top.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing what might just be my favorite coat...ever! ASOS coat, Balenciaga bag, Boutique 9 heels, Zara top.


Pretty coat but don't if the striped shirt compliments it??


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Renell jeans and belt, Acne jumper, Rag and Bone hat, Acne Pistol boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Vita Fede bracelets.


Love it!


----------



## loveceline30

F21 jean jacket, aeropostale top, BCBG maxi skirt, rm mini mac, rayban aviator


----------



## Meta

weibaobai said:


> Hi weN84~  They're one of my favs!  Love your black and white outfit~  Very classic and chic!


Thank you! 



loveceline30 said:


> F21 jean jacket, aeropostale top, BCBG maxi skirt, rm mini mac, rayban aviator


Love your pleated maxi skirt. Is it current season?


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you I bought it in the outlet so I think it's past season.



weN84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Love your pleated maxi skirt. Is it current season?


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> F21 jean jacket, aeropostale top, BCBG maxi skirt, rm mini mac, rayban aviator



REALLY like this- especially that skirt


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Vince fluffy sweater
J Brand leather pants
Valentino Rockstud heels


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince fluffy sweater
> J Brand leather pants
> Valentino Rockstud heels
> 
> View attachment 2122291


Oh those shoes !


----------



## kcf68

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince fluffy sweater
> J Brand leather pants
> Valentino Rockstud heels
> 
> View attachment 2122291


Wow those shoes are TDF.


----------



## lovemysavior

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince fluffy sweater
> J Brand leather pants
> Valentino Rockstud heels
> 
> View attachment 2122291



Love all of this!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh those shoes !





kcf68 said:


> Wow those shoes are TDF.





lovemysavior said:


> Love all of this!



Thanks ladies! these Valentinos are my go-to shoes for the last month or so. They're incredibly comfortable for the height!


----------



## KW1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing what might just be my favorite coat...ever! ASOS coat, Balenciaga bag, Boutique 9 heels, Zara top.



Cute!


----------



## KW1

loveceline30 said:


> F21 jean jacket, aeropostale top, BCBG maxi skirt, rm mini mac, rayban aviator



Lookin good!


----------



## Dani3ear

Catherine Malandrino dress, Rebecca Taylor jacket, Tory Burch shoes, Banana Republic bracelet, custom pendant.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel shoes, sunglasses, and bag
Zara pants
Bid Christensen jacket
Vuitton scarf


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Ladies! 



Bratty1919 said:


> REALLY like this- especially that skirt





KW1 said:


> Lookin good!


----------



## kcf68

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2122878
> 
> 
> Chanel shoes, sunglasses, and bag
> Zara pants
> Bid Christensen jacket
> Vuitton scarf


Cute!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks ladies! these Valentinos are my go-to shoes for the last month or so. They're incredibly comfortable for the height!



How do you find the sizing? Looks like it would run small.


----------



## umlm

This thread is so great. I found many nice inspiration from beautiful people here, gorgeous out fit. Well, I'm not so into accessories, either full of clothes in wardrobe. I'm trying my best


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yoyotomatoe said:


> How do you find the sizing? Looks like it would run small.



TTS 

Thinking of getting a pair? You really should! And also check out the Valentino shoe thread... There's some awesome pix there


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> TTS
> 
> Thinking of getting a pair? You really should! And also check out the Valentino shoe thread... There's some awesome pix there



Thanks!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince fluffy sweater
> J Brand leather pants
> Valentino Rockstud heels
> 
> View attachment 2122291



Love the mix of casual with those rockstuds.


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2120445
> 
> Express black sweater dress
> Charles Jourdan turquoise suede pumps



Love this look, very sleek


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yesterday was National Epilepsy Day so we wore purple to show our support.  My 6 year old is epileptic & we struggle daily.  It obviously doesn't slow her down as you can see haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyumi *Twinkle by Wenlan *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi



Love the purple shoes


----------



## pquiles

Heading to service this AM


----------



## Meta

loveceline30 said:


> Thank you I bought it in the outlet so I think it's past season.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks!



Dani3ear said:


> Catherine Malandrino dress, Rebecca Taylor jacket, Tory Burch shoes, Banana Republic bracelet, custom pendant.


Love this classic outfit. 



pquiles said:


> Heading to service this AM


Pretty skirt! Love the colors of your outfit.


----------



## ericanjensen

~Fabulousity~ said:


> aww you both look great! Purple is my fave color


Thank you!


Kayapo97 said:


> Love the purple shoes



Thanks!











*Catherine Malandrino *Christian Louboutin *Louise Green *Clare Vivier


----------



## Sheerblonde

New shirt and jeggings.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Shirt: Ricarda M.
http://www.hse24.de/is-bin/INTERSHO...ayProductInformation-Start?ProductID=41294996





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The shirt can also be worn as a dress.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my bog entry today ~ 

H&M, Forever 21, Chanel, Marc Fisher, Club Monaco, Kenneth Cole


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. This is what I wore yesterday for Easter. The dress is from Tracey Reese for Anthropologie.


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. This is what I wore yesterday for Easter. The dress is from Tracey Reese for Anthropologie.


Pretty!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you kcf68!


----------



## Lawseenai

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Catherine Malandrino *Christian Louboutin *Louise Green *Clare Vivier



Looking great!!


----------



## ericanjensen

Lawseenai said:


> Looking great!!



Thank you! 

What is up with all the colors here?  It's hurting my eyes


----------



## Bratty1919

Sheerblonde said:


> New shirt and jeggings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Shirt: Ricarda M.
> http://www.hse24.de/is-bin/INTERSHO...ayProductInformation-Start?ProductID=41294996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The shirt can also be worn as a dress.



Wow!


----------



## Bratty1919

pquiles said:


> Heading to service this AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123223
> View attachment 2123224



Two lovely ladies! Cute!


----------



## pquiles

Bratty1919 said:


> Two lovely ladies! Cute!



Thank you


----------



## pquiles

Lawseenai said:


> Looking great!!



Very, very...very cute.


----------



## Sparklybags

hellokatiegirl said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. This is what I wore yesterday for Easter. The dress is from Tracey Reese for Anthropologie.



Such a perfect dress for Easter!


----------



## laurenhaber

Light colored denim day. Wearing Banana Republic jeans, Anthropologie top, and LV Speedy 30 bag!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Moth *DL1961 *Dolce & Gabbana *Marc Jacobs


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Moth *DL1961 *Dolce & Gabbana *Marc Jacobs


   Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

laurenhaber said:


> Light colored denim day. Wearing Banana Republic jeans, Anthropologie top, and LV Speedy 30 bag!


This cute and casual


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew sweater, 7famk denim, Manolo shoes


----------



## melikey

Here's what I'm wearing today. Oliver Peoples MP-2 sunglasses, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jacket, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora and Longines watch. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

One of the outfits I wore to Toronto Fashion Week. . . H&M top and skirt, Boutique 9 heels, Coach bag.

EDIT: not sure why the attachment isn't working.  Not sure if it's me or TPF.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> One of the outfits I wore to Toronto Fashion Week. . . H&M top and skirt, Boutique 9 heels, Coach bag.


The attachment at least on my computer isn't working so I looked on your blog and that is a beautiful outfit!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kcf68 said:


> The attachment at least on my computer isn't working so I looked on your blog and that is a beautiful outfit!



Aww, thank you so much!!!  I'm not sure why it isn't working.  It looked fine when I uploaded it, and now there's an error.    I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## KW1

Jenny Lauren said:


> One of the outfits I wore to Toronto Fashion Week. . . H&M top and skirt, Boutique 9 heels, Coach bag.
> 
> EDIT: not sure why the attachment isn't working.  Not sure if it's me or TPF.  I'll try again tomorrow.



Adorable!  Love that outfit!


----------



## KW1

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweater, 7famk denim, Manolo shoes



Those shoes are so beautiful!


----------



## chako012

went super comfy


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks hun!









*Kookai *LaROK *Ernesto Esposito *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## bag in black

melikey said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today. Oliver Peoples MP-2 sunglasses, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jacket, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Givenchy Pandora and Longines watch. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2125096




your Outfit is very Stylish


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kookai *LaROK *Ernesto Esposito *Rebecca Minkoff



Just commented on the shoes, now seen the whole outfit, lovely combo.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

American Rag, Forever 21, Louis Vuitton, Zigigirl, Kenneth Cole, Vince Camuto


----------



## weibaobai

Aqua cashmere sweater, Citizens denim, YSL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks KW1~  I feel like a princess everytime I have them on!



KW1 said:


> Those shoes are so beautiful!


----------



## melikey

Here's my outfit today, Barton Perreira Bailey sunglasses, Jil Sander sweater, rag&bone jacket and jeans, Tod's moccasins, Longines watch and Givenchy Pandora. Please mind the package of paper towels in the background, I forgot to put them away, lol!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

You know Spring is in the air when all the lovely colors and prints start to appear in our OOTD 

*Sheerblonde* - that shade of green is amazing

*hellokatiegirl* - beautiful Easter dress.  I may have to hunt for that on ebay as I love the grass "trimming"!

*Erica*, love the pink and yellow as well as the beautiful blue skirt!

*Weibaobai* - the green polka dot sweater is so charming

*Jenny Lauren*, beautiful yellow sweater and gorgeous magenta pumps!  Love the outfit!

*theYoungandChic* - the print of your blouse and the color of your sandals rock!  Lovely spring outfit!

And here's my colorful contribution:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> You know Spring is in the air when all the lovely colors and prints start to appear in our OOTD
> 
> *Sheerblonde* - that shade of green is amazing
> 
> *hellokatiegirl* - beautiful Easter dress.  I may have to hunt for that on ebay as I love the grass "trimming"!
> 
> *Erica*, love the pink and yellow as well as the beautiful blue skirt!
> 
> *Weibaobai* - the green polka dot sweater is so charming
> 
> *Jenny Lauren*, beautiful yellow sweater and gorgeous magenta pumps!  Love the outfit!
> 
> *theYoungandChic* - the print of your blouse and the color of your sandals rock!  Lovely spring outfit!
> 
> And here's my colorful contribution:


You know I love this already.


----------



## MissNano

A first-timer here with head-to-toe vintage!
Scarf: vintage Burberry
Coat & Skirt: vintage Elite III 
Shoes: vintage Ferragamo


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MissNano said:


> A first-timer here with head-to-toe vintage!
> Scarf: vintage Burberry
> Coat & Skirt: vintage Elite III
> Shoes: vintage Ferragamo



Welcome. Beautiful jacket.


----------



## umlm

weibaobai said:


> Aqua cashmere sweater, Citizens denim, YSL shoes


I love your style. It's exactly how I love to wear.I'm Asian by the way.Is your husband who took picture for you everyday? You are so lucky, I don't have anyone who can take picture for me everyday. I'm trying to do it on my own and it's so hard to have a nice picture


----------



## ynnuss

It's finally spring and time to wear less clothes than just huge coats and winter boots  Wearing Helmut Lang jacket, Acne skirt, Alexander Wang bag


----------



## fufu

*ynnuss:* Great outfit 

*mello_yello_jen:* I adore how you match your yellow top with your purple chanel ^^

*weibaobai:* Looking great as always

*theYoungandChic:* Casual yet chic  Love your sandals, such a pretty color 

*ericanjensen: *: Gorgeous ^_^ 

chako012: You look great


----------



## fufu

*ynnuss:* Great outfit 

*mello_yello_jen:* I adore how you match your yellow top with your purple chanel ^^

*weibaobai:* Looking great as always

*theYoungandChic:* Casual yet chic  Love your sandals, such a pretty color 

*ericanjensen: *: Gorgeous ^_^ 

*chako012: *You look great 

*MissNano: *Adore your red coat very much, you wear her beautifully ^^

*melikey: *Looking awesome 


To a casual Thursday outfit


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Just commented on the shoes, now seen the whole outfit, lovely combo.


Thank you!  I love those shoes


mello_yello_jen said:


> You know Spring is in the air when all the lovely colors and prints start to appear in our OOTD
> 
> *Sheerblonde* - that shade of green is amazing
> 
> *hellokatiegirl* - beautiful Easter dress.  I may have to hunt for that on ebay as I love the grass "trimming"!
> 
> *Erica*, love the pink and yellow as well as the beautiful blue skirt!
> 
> *Weibaobai* - the green polka dot sweater is so charming
> 
> *Jenny Lauren*, beautiful yellow sweater and gorgeous magenta pumps!  Love the outfit!
> 
> *theYoungandChic* - the print of your blouse and the color of your sandals rock!  Lovely spring outfit!
> 
> And here's my colorful contribution:


Thanks Jen!


fufu said:


> *ynnuss:* Great outfit
> 
> *mello_yello_jen:* I adore how you match your yellow top with your purple chanel ^^
> 
> *weibaobai:* Looking great as always
> 
> *theYoungandChic:* Casual yet chic  Love your sandals, such a pretty color
> 
> *ericanjensen: *: Gorgeous ^_^
> 
> chako012: You look great



Thank you!


----------



## weibaobai

APC Dress, Pedro Garcia shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks fufu!  I love your black outfit with a pop of color in your shoes!  CUTE!



fufu said:


> *ynnuss:* Great outfit
> 
> *mello_yello_jen:* I adore how you match your yellow top with your purple chanel ^^
> 
> *weibaobai:* Looking great as always
> 
> *theYoungandChic:* Casual yet chic  Love your sandals, such a pretty color
> 
> *ericanjensen: *: Gorgeous ^_^
> 
> *chako012: *You look great
> 
> *MissNano: *Adore your red coat very much, you wear her beautifully ^^
> 
> *melikey: *Looking awesome
> 
> 
> To a casual Thursday outfit


----------



## weibaobai

Hi umlm~  Thanks so much!  My HB and I both work from home so he's able to take some pictures for me during the day.  Sometimes, he gets impatient and the pictures turn out a bit wonky!



umlm said:


> I love your style. It's exactly how I love to wear.I'm Asian by the way.Is your husband who took picture for you everyday? You are so lucky, I don't have anyone who can take picture for me everyday. I'm trying to do it on my own and it's so hard to have a nice picture


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks mello yello jen~  You do color so well and the CC flap is fab on you!



mello_yello_jen said:


> You know Spring is in the air when all the lovely colors and prints start to appear in our OOTD
> 
> *Sheerblonde* - that shade of green is amazing
> 
> *hellokatiegirl* - beautiful Easter dress.  I may have to hunt for that on ebay as I love the grass "trimming"!
> 
> *Erica*, love the pink and yellow as well as the beautiful blue skirt!
> 
> *Weibaobai* - the green polka dot sweater is so charming
> 
> *Jenny Lauren*, beautiful yellow sweater and gorgeous magenta pumps!  Love the outfit!
> 
> *theYoungandChic* - the print of your blouse and the color of your sandals rock!  Lovely spring outfit!
> 
> And here's my colorful contribution:


----------



## Myrkur

ynnuss said:


> It's finally spring and time to wear less clothes than just huge coats and winter boots  Wearing Helmut Lang jacket, Acne skirt, Alexander Wang bag



What a nice outfit!


----------



## bethni

weibaobai said:


> Rebecca Taylor vest, Zara sweater, Anlo denim, CL shoes




love your CLs! Are these the Belles? I recently got one online from eBay in python - can't wait to receive them! Your outfit is gorgeous as well! xx


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Everyone looks great!!!

Zara top, jeans, and shoes. 
Balenciaga bag


----------



## Bratty1919

mello_yello_jen said:


> You know Spring is in the air when all the lovely colors and prints start to appear in our OOTD
> 
> *Sheerblonde* - that shade of green is amazing
> 
> *hellokatiegirl* - beautiful Easter dress.  I may have to hunt for that on ebay as I love the grass "trimming"!
> 
> *Erica*, love the pink and yellow as well as the beautiful blue skirt!
> 
> *Weibaobai* - the green polka dot sweater is so charming
> 
> *Jenny Lauren*, beautiful yellow sweater and gorgeous magenta pumps!  Love the outfit!
> 
> *theYoungandChic* - the print of your blouse and the color of your sandals rock!  Lovely spring outfit!
> 
> And here's my colorful contribution:



Cute, cute, CUTE!


----------



## Bratty1919

ynnuss said:


> It's finally spring and time to wear less clothes than just huge coats and winter boots  Wearing Helmut Lang jacket, Acne skirt, Alexander Wang bag



So chic!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my spring outfit for today. The skirt is from Target, the shirt is J. Crew and the clutch is J. Crew factory.


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my spring outfit for today. The skirt is from Target, the shirt is J. Crew and the clutch is J. Crew factory.



So fun!


----------



## melikey

fufu said:


> *ynnuss:* Great outfit
> 
> *mello_yello_jen:* I adore how you match your yellow top with your purple chanel ^^
> 
> *weibaobai:* Looking great as always
> 
> *theYoungandChic:* Casual yet chic  Love your sandals, such a pretty color
> 
> *ericanjensen: *: Gorgeous ^_^
> 
> *chako012: *You look great
> 
> *MissNano: *Adore your red coat very much, you wear her beautifully ^^
> 
> *melikey: *Looking awesome
> 
> 
> To a casual Thursday outfit



Thank you. Love your top, bag, shoes, everything!


----------



## Sculli

Wearing my newest purchase from The HM conscious collection. It's my favourite dress now, I paired them with Jason Wu for Melissa shoes.


----------



## DzLady

Wonderfully ladylike


----------



## DzLady

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Catherine Malandrino *Christian Louboutin *Louise Green *Clare Vivier





ericanjensen said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kookai *LaROK *Ernesto Esposito *Rebecca Minkoff



I love your style so much


----------



## weibaobai

jcrew sweater, gap bf denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thenk you Bethni!  Yes, they are the belles...super comfy and one of my favorite booties!  Your Python ones sound divine!  Congrats!



bethni said:


> love your CLs! Are these the Belles? I recently got one online from eBay in python - can't wait to receive them! Your outfit is gorgeous as well! xx


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Forever 21, Mossimo Supply Co. Steve Madden, vintage Chanel, Christian Dior, SYLK


----------



## Dressyup

weibaobai said:


> jcrew sweater, gap bf denim, CL shoes



I like how you look so comfortable without looking lazy. I love your CL, they  really spice to the outfit!

I am wearing Anthropologie cardigan, Free People top, Target leggings, and Calvin Klein over the knee boots.


----------



## Dressyup

Oops I forgot to attach my photo.


----------



## aliwishesbear

so ready for summer....


----------



## melikey

Here's what I'm wearing today, Uniqlo cashmere sweater, rag&bone jacket and jeans, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Bratty1919

Dressyup said:


> Oops I forgot to attach my photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129167



Absolutely love!


----------



## Dressyup

Bratty1919 said:


> Absolutely love!


Thank you for your kind words!

melikey- Those are super awesome shoes!


----------



## melikey

Dressyup said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> melikey- Those are super awesome shoes!



Thanks! I really like them!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Ann Taylor *Armani *Cesare Paciotti *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## flower71

melikey said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today, Uniqlo cashmere sweater, rag&bone jacket and jeans, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2129205


Absolutely love this look! your espadrilles are so cute


----------



## flower71

ericanjensen, awesome shoes!
ok, here's my look for today, I acually wore my HL leggings for the first time today
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ebonynoir

Her is what I am wearing today. Jacket & jeans from Mango, DKNY bag and my old H&M scarf.


----------



## melikey

flower71 said:


> Absolutely love this look! your espadrilles are so cute



Thank you so much


----------



## melikey

Here's what I'm wearing today, Club Monaco sweater, rag&bone jacket, Gap pants, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Recently: metallic scarf with snake print, black jeans jacket with rhinestone tiger.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sheerblonde said:


> Recently: metallic scarf with snake print, black jeans jacket with rhinestone tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Love your outfit!


----------



## Sheerblonde

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your outfit!


Wow! That is a quick feedback. Thank you!


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG top & Jacket
AE Pants
H&M shoes


----------



## cbrooke

Ebonynoir said:


> Her is what I am wearing today. Jacket & jeans from Mango, DKNY bag and my old H&M scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130371



LOVE your sneakers....where are they from please


----------



## Bobatea

My outfit on last Easter 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2130953

	

		
			
		

		
	
.  Victoria secret dress, lindy hermes and 1883 lucchese cowboy boots:smile1


----------



## arnott

Bobatea said:


> My outfit on last Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Victoria secret dress, lindy hermes and 1883 lucchese cowboy boots:smile1



Love the colour of the lindy!


----------



## vvolf




----------



## fufu

loveceline30 said:


> BCBG top & Jacket
> AE Pants
> H&M shoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130610



Love how you match your jacket and your shoes  



Bobatea said:


> My outfit on last Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Victoria secret dress, lindy hermes and 1883 lucchese cowboy boots:smile1



Beautiful outfit and your Hermes Lindy is gorgeous 



vvolf said:


>



Looking great


----------



## Sculli

Kenzo sweater
Zara pants
Acne boots
& Givenchy antigona


----------



## 336

Went out for dinner tonight with old friends. Leo wanted to come as well!

Wearing 
Louboutin nude Very Prive
J Brand black straight leg jeans
Haute Hippie cream singlet
Zara black blazer
Alexander McQueen scarf
Hermes Birkin in Togo 40


----------



## Ebonynoir

cbrooke said:


> LOVE your sneakers....where are they from please



Thanks,
the sneakers are by Roots


----------



## pquiles

BCBG dress,  Briann Atwood pumps,  BCBG clutch.


----------



## pquiles

Brian Atwood shoes
BCBG dress and clutch
Dior sunnies


----------



## Sterntalerli

pquiles said:


> BCBG dress,  Briann Atwood pumps,  BCBG clutch.



i can't see the picture


----------



## bag in black

Sculli said:


> View attachment 2131343
> 
> Kenzo sweater
> Zara pants
> Acne boots
> & Givenchy antigona



Great Outfit


----------



## pquiles

Today's outfit for church:
Vince Camuto dress
Finity Studio leather jacket
YSL shoes
LV LE Perfo speedy


----------



## pquiles

Sterntalerli said:


> i can't see the picture



I posted them again in another post... did you see them?


----------



## indi3r4

Blazer: Zara
Long sleeve T: Gap
Jeans: Gap
Boots: Zara
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## Dressyup

indi3r4 said:


> Blazer: Zara
> Long sleeve T: Gap
> Jeans: Gap
> Boots: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132234



I love your shoes!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

pquiles said:


> Today's outfit for church:
> Vince Camuto dress
> Finity Studio leather jacket
> YSL shoes
> LV LE Perfo speedy
> View attachment 2131909
> 
> View attachment 2131912
> View attachment 2131914
> View attachment 2131916



Love the hemline on that dress and the leather jacket with it!!


----------



## kcf68

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2131844
> 
> View attachment 2131847
> 
> Brian Atwood shoes
> BCBG dress and clutch
> Dior sunnies


Pretty


----------



## pquiles

indi3r4 said:


> Blazer: Zara
> Long sleeve T: Gap
> Jeans: Gap
> Boots: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132234



Love the bag... And the boots too.


----------



## vvolf

fufu said:


> Looking great


Thank you ^_^


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Vince* silk blouse
*J Brand* leather pants
*Céline* Python Micro Luggage
Chinese *jadeite* bangle
*Club Monaco* python belt
*Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132394


You look great girl and I love your micro!


----------



## Sparklybags

indi3r4 said:


> Blazer: Zara
> Long sleeve T: Gap
> Jeans: Gap
> Boots: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132234



I'm obsessed with that Zara jacket! Such a cute outfit!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Forever 21 sweater, Wrangler shorts, Balenciaga bag & Jeffrey Campbell shoes.


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> Blazer: Zara
> Long sleeve T: Gap
> Jeans: Gap
> Boots: Zara
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132234



I need that blazer!!! Indi, glad to see you


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend in Frame Denim...she has convinced me to get a pair!
Wearing T by Alexander Wang t-shirt, Frame Le Skinny de Jeanne denim jeans, Jimmy Choo Wheel leopard loafers, Scanlan and Theodore belt, Proenza Schouler PS11, Ray Ban Aviator Sunglasses


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PinkPeonies said:


> Forever 21 sweater, Wrangler shorts, Balenciaga bag & Jeffrey Campbell shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2132868
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132869



What a cute, casual outfit! I really like that piece of string/leather tied to your Bal! 



yoyotomatoe said:


> You look great girl and I love your micro!



Thank you yoyo!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Diesel *Report Signature *Rebecca Minkoff *Splendid


----------



## weibaobai

JC tee, Jcrew cardi, C/E denim, Miu Miu booties


----------



## theYoungandChic

Happy Monday! from my blog entry today ~ 

H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Zara, Eddie Borgo


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yoyotomatoe said:


> You know I love this already.


 Thank you so much *yoyotomatoe*, always the sweetest and full of support!



fufu said:


> *mello_yello_jen:* I adore how you match your yellow top with your purple chanel ^^


Thank you *fufu*!  Love your dark casual outfit with pop of red from the shoes!



weibaobai said:


> Thanks mello yello jen~  You do color so well and the CC flap is fab on you!


Thank you *weibaobai*!  I am loving your recent casual outfits (especially the dress!)



Bratty1919 said:


> Cute, cute, CUTE!


 Thank you so much *Bratty1919*!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> *Céline* Python Micro Luggage
> Chinese *jadeite* bangle
> *Club Monaco* python belt
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil


Holy moly, you are such a show-stopper Cece!  What a beautiful outfit (love the delicate silk in a feminine color contrasted with the tougher leather!) and those shoes.... totally drooling!



theYoungandChic said:


> Happy Monday! from my blog entry today ~
> 
> H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Zara, Eddie Borgo


Stunning dress!!  You look beautiful!



pquiles said:


> Brian Atwood shoes
> BCBG dress and clutch
> Dior sunnies


Is that you and DH *pquiles*?!  You two make a very beautiful couple!  You look smoking hot in the BCBG dress and very charming in the Vince Camuto dress!



Sculli said:


> Kenzo sweater
> Zara pants
> Acne boots
> & Givenchy antigona


Super cute outfit *Sculli*!  I love the color of your pants!!



Bobatea said:


> My outfit on last Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Victoria secret dress, lindy hermes and 1883 lucchese cowboy boots:smile1


Beautiful Easter outfit, love the floral print of your dress and I am drooling over your Hermes!



melikey said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today, Uniqlo cashmere sweater, rag&bone jacket and jeans, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora. Have a great weekend everyone!



Perfect!!  Those espadrilles fit right into your style, love the outfit!


----------



## melikey

mello_yello_jen said:


> Holy moly, you are such a show-stopper Cece!  What a beautiful outfit (love the delicate silk in a feminine color contrasted with the tougher leather!) and those shoes.... totally drooling!
> 
> 
> Stunning dress!!  You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> Is that you and DH *pquiles*?!  You two make a very beautiful couple!  You look smoking hot in the BCBG dress and very charming in the Vince Camuto dress!
> 
> 
> Super cute outfit *Sculli*!  I love the color of your pants!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Easter outfit, love the floral print of your dress and I am drooling over your Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect!!  Those espadrilles fit right into your style, love the outfit!



Thank you


----------



## melikey

Here's my outfit today, American Apparel shirt, J Crew tee, rag&bone jeans, Chanel espadrilles, Longines watch and Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Denim suit!  Took me ~4 years to work up the courage to wear the jacket and shorts together, ha!

McQ for Target jacket + shorts, Equipment blouse, Alejandro Ingelmo heels (still very much in  with them!)


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you



fufu said:


> Love how you match your jacket and your shoes


----------



## loveceline30

f21 top, Topshop High Waist Short(old) Nine West wedge, Celine Luggage


----------



## Dressyup

mello_yello_jen said:


> Denim suit!  Took me ~4 years to work up the courage to wear the jacket and shorts together, ha!
> 
> McQ for Target jacket + shorts, Equipment blouse, Alejandro Ingelmo heels (still very much in  with them!)



Your shoes are to die for!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> f21 top, Topshop High Waist Short(old) Nine West wedge, Celine Luggage


 Great outfit. I was just thinking about you and your micro as i am debating whether i should get one.


----------



## kgw5

You can tell I'm excited 'cuz it's FINALLY warm enough for bare legs.  Woohoo! 

French Connection Jacket 
Ralph Lauren Sweater
J. Crew Skirt 
Chloe Sunglasses
Zara Shoes 





http://closetconfections.com


----------



## Sparklybags

Zara Blazer, Stylemint Dress, Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## Sparklybags

theYoungandChic said:


> Happy Monday! from my blog entry today ~
> 
> H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Zara, Eddie Borgo




Love the dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> f21 top, Topshop High Waist Short(old) Nine West wedge, Celine Luggage



Wow!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Super casual & pretty scruffy! Hair is a frizzy mess as I woke up late with just enough time to shower... but i feel comfy. X

Blazer:H&M 
Jeans:Zara 
Top:Zara
Shoes: Debenhams
Jewellery:River Island, Dorothy Perkins
Watch: Michael Kors(I love the colour!)
Bag: Mulberry Oversized Alexa Black
	

		
			
		

		
	




P.S you girls are stunningly beautiful! X


----------



## Sheerblonde

Peplum suit from Pompöös by Harald Glöckler (German fashion designer).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fufu

A casual day again


----------



## weibaobai

Miu Miu sweater, Rag and bone cami, Joe's denim, Miu Miu shoes, Chanel boy


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> Miu Miu sweater, Rag and bone cami, Joe's denim, Miu Miu shoes, Chanel boy



Love this outfit!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe~  You're always so kind!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this outfit!


----------



## beagly911

I haven't posted here in quite a while, everyone is looking wonderful and it's nice to see spring has sprung!! 

My outfit for an interview today:

Ann Taylor shell and jacket, Skirt is a TJMaxx find, CL shoes


----------



## indi3r4

Dressyup said:


> I love your shoes!





pquiles said:


> Love the bag... And the boots too.



Thank you ladies! 



Sparklybags said:


> I'm obsessed with that Zara jacket! Such a cute outfit!



You should get it, they're worth it! I'm glad that my size is still available.



icecreamom said:


> I need that blazer!!! Indi, glad to see you



yes yes you do!!  go get it girl.. they're beautiful!


----------



## bbagsforever

Check out this amazing ear cuff by Ryan Storer, my new fave piece!


----------



## bethni

A really chilled outfit today with my doggies!
Hope you guys like!











Top: Boutique in Korea
Shorts: Zara
Tights: Topshop
Shoes: Christian Louboutin
Wallet: Céline


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing my H&M Mustard sweater (recent), Levi's Supreme Curve jeans, new favorite Tieks flats and Chanel WOC!


----------



## bethni

weibaobai said:


> Miu Miu sweater, Rag and bone cami, Joe's denim, Miu Miu shoes, Chanel boy




Super chic! Drooling over the bag in particular


----------



## bethni

theYoungandChic said:


> Happy Monday! from my blog entry today ~
> 
> H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Zara, Eddie Borgo



That dress is TDF! So elegant and classy! I'm going to follow your blog! xxx


----------



## ericanjensen

*Plastic Island *Chaser tee *AG *Newport News


----------



## mameakua

loveceline30 said:


> F21 jean jacket, aeropostale top, BCBG maxi skirt, rm mini mac, rayban aviator


Looove your skirt.... we are skirt twins.....


----------



## mameakua

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Catherine Malandrino *Christian Louboutin *Louise Green *Clare Vivier


loving your dress...... Nice...


----------



## Dani3ear

bethni said:


> A really chilled outfit today with my doggies!
> Hope you guys like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Boutique in Korea
> Shorts: Zara
> Tights: Topshop
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> Wallet: Céline



Cute outfit and doggie!


----------



## umlm

Pumps Chanel-Jacket Louis Vuitton- Trousers Louis Vuitton-Bag Chanel


----------



## theYoungandChic

mello_yello_jen said:


> Stunning dress!!  You look beautiful!



thanks so much!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Sparklybags said:


> Love the dress!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

bethni said:


> That dress is TDF! So elegant and classy! I'm going to follow your blog! xxx



thanks so much!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Happy Hump Day! 

H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Gucci, Forever 21, Chrome Hearts


----------



## yoyotomatoe

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Gucci, Forever 21, Chrome Hearts



Oh wow what a cool dress!


----------



## melikey

Here's what I'm wearing today, Uniqlo sweatshirt, J Brand jeans, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora, Longines watch and Erika Honig bracelet.


----------



## theYoungandChic

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh wow what a cool dress!



thanks! i was totally drawn to this one so i had to get it.


----------



## weibaobai

Balenciaga top, Paige denim, Alaia shoes, H bag


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bethni~  I can't believe how much I've grown to love the boy!



bethni said:


> Super chic! Drooling over the bag in particular


----------



## yoyotomatoe

theYoungandChic said:


> thanks! i was totally drawn to this one so i had to get it.


Oh i can totally see why!


----------



## hanagirl

melikey said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today, Uniqlo sweatshirt, J Brand jeans, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora, Longines watch and Erika Honig bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2136158



Nice! Is that a medium size pandora?


----------



## tnguye78

weibaobai said:


> Balenciaga top, Paige denim, Alaia shoes, H bag



Oh my! I just noticed you have two pups now?? Double the cuteness!


----------



## melikey

hanagirl said:


> Nice! Is that a medium size pandora?



Thanks! Yup!


----------



## pquiles

mello_yello_jen said:


> Holy moly, you are such a show-stopper Cece!  What a beautiful outfit (love the delicate silk in a feminine color contrasted with the tougher leather!) and those shoes.... totally drooling!
> 
> 
> Stunning dress!!  You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> Is that you and DH *pquiles*?!  You two make a very beautiful couple!  You look smoking hot in the BCBG dress and very charming in the Vince Camuto dress!
> 
> 
> Super cute outfit *Sculli*!  I love the color of your pants!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Easter outfit, love the floral print of your dress and I am drooling over your Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect!!  Those espadrilles fit right into your style, love the outfit!



Thank you for the kind words.  Yeppers... That's my adorable DH.


----------



## Sparklybags

From my blog! H&M trend peplum top!


----------



## fufu

Sparklybags said:


> From my blog! H&M trend peplum top!



Loving your purple top, and your nail colors too


----------



## H.C.

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> H&M, BCBG MaxAzria, Gucci, Forever 21, Chrome Hearts



That is a gorgeous dress!  Can you share the brand?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Shakuhachki *Giuseppe Zanotti *Berge *Streets Ahead


----------



## loveceline30

Yay! 



mameakua said:


> Looove your skirt.... we are skirt twins.....


----------



## loveceline30

Thank You. You should get one you won't regret it! 



yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit. I was just thinking about you and your micro as i am debating whether i should get one.


----------



## loveceline30

Spring is definitely here! Yay

f21 top and bottom
Bakers Wedge
RM Mini 5 Zip


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> Spring is definitely here! Yay
> 
> f21 top and bottom
> Bakers Wedge
> RM Mini 5 Zip



Wow you look great! I LOVE this outfit!!!

Did your username change btw or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## kcf68

Sparklybags said:


> From my blog! H&M trend peplum top!


What is your handbag?


----------



## jesscat

On the blog today! (Link in signature)


----------



## kcf68

jesscat said:


> On the blog today! (Link in signature)


Oh this is too cute!


----------



## mulberryforbes

H&M jacket
Next jeans and shirt


----------



## quynh_1206

Sparklybags said:


> From my blog! H&M trend peplum top!


 
Pretty top! Was this top a recent purchase?


----------



## umlm

today, again, took picture by myself
Chanel mirror pumps
Louis Grey for ASOS leather printed dress.


----------



## quynh_1206

loveceline30 said:


> Spring is definitely here! Yay
> 
> f21 top and bottom
> Bakers Wedge
> RM Mini 5 Zip


 
You look amazing! So pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Rebecca taylor top, Jbrand pant, CL shoes


----------



## sammie225

wore this during my vacation in punta cana  dress is from bcbg,heel from aldo and bag lv pochette in damier azur


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks yoyo Yap it used to be my real name but I changed it for security reason.



yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow you look great! I LOVE this outfit!!!
> 
> Did your username change btw or am I remembering wrong?



Thanks quynh You're so sweet! . 


quynh_1206 said:


> You look amazing! So pretty!


----------



## theYoungandChic

H.C. said:


> That is a gorgeous dress!  Can you share the brand?



thanks! it's by H&M.


----------



## Sparklybags

fufu said:


> Loving your purple top, and your nail colors too



Thank you 



quynh_1206 said:


> Pretty top! Was this top a recent purchase?



I purchased it in the middle of January on sale, so it might be hard to find in stores now! 




kcf68 said:


> What is your handbag?



It's from Topshop it's the winged tote, there is a link on my blog


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> Thanks yoyo Yap it used to be my real name but I changed it for security reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks quynh You're so sweet! .



I thought so lol. I changed mine too as it used to be my name as well. Good call girl!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi tnguye~  The white one is my in-law's pup, they're on vacation so she summers with me!



tnguye78 said:


> Oh my! I just noticed you have two pups now?? Double the cuteness!


----------



## melikey

Here's what I'm wearing today, J Crew shirt, Gap jacket, rag&bone jeans, Phillip Lim Pashli messenger, Tod's loafers.


----------



## 336

On my way to work, strange angle but wearing

Lover lace dress 
Burberry black wool cashmere coat 
Louboutin simples in black patent
Chloe marcie bag


----------



## xJOLE

Forever21 peplum top , H&M cropped blazer, GAP boyfriend jeans, Dexter Kylie wedges via Payless, Balenciaga RH City, Ray-Ban aviator sunglasses.


----------



## Caylea

weibaobai said:


> Rebecca taylor top, Jbrand pant, CL shoes



Wow, I love your outfit - especially the shoes! :thumbup:


----------



## kcf68

xJOLE said:


> Forever21 peplum top , H&M cropped blazer, GAP boyfriend jeans, Dexter Kylie wedges via Payless, Balenciaga RH City, Ray-Ban aviator sunglasses.


Ooh like this outfit especially jeans!


----------



## xJOLE

kcf68 said:


> Ooh like this outfit especially jeans!



Thanks! Wasn't sure how I felt about the BF fit in the beginning, but they are definitely a closet staple.


----------



## weibaobai

Love the Bf jeans on you! Super chic 



xJOLE said:


> Forever21 peplum top , H&M cropped blazer, GAP boyfriend jeans, Dexter Kylie wedges via Payless, Balenciaga RH City, Ray-Ban aviator sunglasses.


----------



## weibaobai

zara sweater, Gap tee, Madewell leather shorts, Fendi shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

H&M, Gucci, BCBG MaxAzria, Christian Dior, Ann Taylor


----------



## aliwishesbear

hello summer...nothing but holey tanks and cutoffs for me from now on!


----------



## aliwishesbear

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> H&M, Gucci, BCBG MaxAzria, Christian Dior, Ann Taylor



i love your peplum dress!


----------



## umlm

Denim dress: ASOS
Belt: Hermes 
Ballerinas: Louis Vuitton


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> zara sweater, Gap tee, Madewell leather shorts, Fendi shoes


Okay have to ask!  Who takes all your pics?


----------



## weibaobai

My Hubs takes all of my photos....and I do ALL the editing 



kcf68 said:


> Okay have to ask!  Who takes all your pics?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

umlm said:


> View attachment 2139081
> View attachment 2139084
> 
> Denim dress: ASOS
> Belt: Hermes
> Ballerinas: Louis Vuitton



Your flats are gorgeous!


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> zara sweater, Gap tee, Madewell leather shorts, Fendi shoes


You look fantastic, as usual.  So effortless.


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


> Rebecca taylor top, Jbrand pant, CL shoes


Girly but not overly.  Great balance.  I'm inspired!


----------



## mmr

336 said:


> On my way to work, strange angle but wearing
> 
> Lover lace dress
> Burberry black wool cashmere coat
> Louboutin simples in black patent
> Chloe marcie bag
> 
> View attachment 2137812


Can't go wrong with all black.


----------



## Dressyup

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> H&M, Gucci, BCBG MaxAzria, Christian Dior, Ann Taylor



You look so elegant! I know I said it already but your shoes are so beautiful!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Frenchi Blazer
Zara Tank
F21 High Waisted Skinny Jeans
F21 Sandals
Bal City


----------



## theYoungandChic

aliwishesbear said:


> i love your peplum dress!



thanks so much!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Stella McCartney knit, Joseph leather pants, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, Marc Jacobs Mini Stam bag, Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.


----------



## umlm

yoyotomatoe said:


> Your flats are gorgeous!


Dear Yoyotomatoe,
Thank for your compliment. I love these flats too. Easy to go with any outfit and not too much show off.It fits my foot correctly thanks to its elastic band, other flats I have- they always scratch my feet badly.


----------



## sammie225

my friday look


----------



## Sculli

So boring today dressed all in zara, even the necklace. But So in love with their prints. Shoes are im Bazil & bag givenchy antigona.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sculli said:


> So boring today dressed all in zara, even the necklace. But So in love with their prints. Shoes are im Bazil & bag givenchy antigona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140157
> View attachment 2140158



Your mixed prints look great


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Stella McCartney knit, Joseph leather pants, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, Marc Jacobs Mini Stam bag, Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.



Really love that sweater!


----------



## kat99

Equipment dress/Valentino shoes:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Kelly Wearstler *Express *William Rast *Berge *Alaia


----------



## kcf68

kat99 said:


> Equipment dress/Valentino shoes:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Leopard-Dress.jpg?9d7bd4


Very nice!


----------



## umlm

Sunny day, so I could go out and have a photographer for me
 Dress: Wal G
Shoes. Nine West


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you so much MMR! I love mixing fem and mas....



mmr said:


> Girly but not overly.  Great balance.  I'm inspired!


----------



## sneezz

AT Loft tunic
"Serotonin" necklace from Etsy
DL1961 Emma jeans
Michael by Michael Kors quilted flats


----------



## Bratty1919

kat99 said:


> Equipment dress/Valentino shoes:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Leopard-Dress.jpg?9d7bd4



Wow girl- you look great!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

kat99 said:


> Equipment dress/Valentino shoes:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Leopard-Dress.jpg?9d7bd4


 Your knot is lovely!


----------



## Sculli

mulberryforbes said:


> Your mixed prints look great



Thank you XD.


----------



## MrsPPS

My outfit for a meal to celebrate my friend's birthday last night...




Don't usually go for flats on a night out but the skirt looked too work-y with heels.


----------



## clinkenwar

umlm said:


> View attachment 2140610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140611
> 
> Sunny day, so I could go out and have a photographer for me
> Dress: Wal G
> Shoes. Nine West


you look really cute in this dress!


----------



## pquiles

The Lord blessed us with gorgeous weather so that we can be colorful.. 
BCBG top and sweater
Diane Von Faustenberg pants 
Prada shoes
Revo sunnies.


----------



## ericanjensen

pquiles said:


> The Lord blessed us with gorgeous weather so that we can be colorful..
> BCBG top and sweater
> Diane Von Faustenberg pants
> Prada shoes
> Revo sunnies.
> View attachment 2141754
> View attachment 2141756
> View attachment 2141757
> View attachment 2141758



Really digging these pants!


----------



## kcf68

pquiles said:


> The Lord blessed us with gorgeous weather so that we can be colorful..
> BCBG top and sweater
> Diane Von Faustenberg pants
> Prada shoes
> Revo sunnies.
> View attachment 2141754
> View attachment 2141756
> View attachment 2141757
> View attachment 2141758


Pretty pants!  Looking good!


----------



## umlm

clinkenwar said:


> you look really cute in this dress!


Dear clinkenwar,
Thank you for the compliment. I bought it last year and still wonder if It's nice on me. You assure me about having this dress.Thank you so much


----------



## justpeachy4397

Close up:


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## pquiles

melikey said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today, J Crew shirt, Gap jacket, rag&bone jeans, Phillip Lim Pashli messenger, Tod's loafers.
> 
> View attachment 2137767



Love this!! Chic and casual... And CHIC!!


----------



## pquiles

ericanjensen said:


> Really digging these pants!



Thank you!!  I couldn't resist them.


----------



## pquiles

kcf68 said:


> Pretty pants!  Looking good!



Thank you


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here is my outfit from last night. We went out to see a play and I wore the following dress from Kate Spade in my favorite print, houndstooth!


----------



## xJOLE

Zara blazer, Joe Fresh tee, Ebay double fleece tights, Zara ankle booties, Balenciaga RH city, Ray-Ban aviator sunglasses.


----------



## weibaobai

Jil Sander Jkt, J brand denim, IM shoes


----------



## weibaobai

OOOH love this outfit esp the jacket! It's adorbs on you! Very Chic, Very IM!



xJOLE said:


> Zara blazer, Joe Fresh tee, Ebay double fleece tights, Zara ankle booties, Balenciaga RH city, Ray-Ban aviator sunglasses.


----------



## weibaobai

You look great in the Bal jkt! It looks so smooshy and soft!  Just the way a leather jkt should be!  Btw, the manolos are super cute on you!



justpeachy4397 said:


>


----------



## sammie225

jacket :veromoda
flats : primark
bag: balenciaga


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dolce Vita *DVF *G-Star *Christian Louboutin *Clare Vivier


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Dolce Vita *DVF *G-Star *Christian Louboutin *Clare Vivier



Love this!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Dolce Vita *DVF *G-Star *Christian Louboutin *Clare Vivier


Love this outfit!


----------



## kcf68

xJOLE said:


> Zara blazer, Joe Fresh tee, Ebay double fleece tights, Zara ankle booties, Balenciaga RH city, Ray-Ban aviator sunglasses.


Love this and the blazer is so cute!


----------



## melikey

pquiles said:


> Love this!! Chic and casual... And CHIC!!



Thank you! What a wonderful compliment


----------



## KW1

ericanjensen said:


> *Dolce Vita *DVF *G-Star *Christian Louboutin *Clare Vivier



Love this look!!!!!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this!





kcf68 said:


> Love this outfit!





KW1 said:


> Love this look!!!!!!!



Thank you girls!


----------



## sara09

weibaobai said:


> Jil Sander Jkt, J brand denim, IM shoes



Great look and those IM heels are really to die for..


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing blazer by Vanessa Bruno, t-shirt by Jonathan Saunders, Frame Le Skinny de Jeanne jeans, sunglasses by Ray Ban, shoes by Chanel, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff and Mulberry Roxanne bag.


----------



## Sculli

Going out with my dog. I was a bit hasty, So don't mind my belt stucking out..oops. . Wearing hm trend pants, uniqlo blouse, im etoile jacket, im shoes, givenchy antigona & The best accessory Beau the dog.


----------



## Sculli

Pic didn't attach, here it is.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

A look from my time in Arizona last week. . .Zara top, H&M skirt, Coach bag, Nine West shoes.


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> A look from my time in Arizona last week. . .Zara top, H&M skirt, Coach bag, Nine West shoes.


i like the tassels on the coach bag. they have some cute styles this season.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

working in Maui this week. 

Forever 21, Burberry, Corsair, Lucky Brand


----------



## weibaobai

Tee: f21 Chino: All Saints Shoes: Jimmy Choo


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks sara09!  



sara09 said:


> Great look and those IM heels are really to die for..


----------



## Bratty1919

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> working in Maui this week.
> 
> Forever 21, Burberry, Corsair, Lucky Brand



So lovely and elegant!


----------



## melikey

Here's what I'm wearing today, Gap jacket, J Crew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## melikey

melikey said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today, Gap jacket, J Crew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Saint Laurent duffel.



Oops, here's the picture.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Black, white and gold:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Skirt, bag, belt and jewellery: Pompöös

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sammie225

first : thank you all for the sweet comment on my last ootd 
today : shirt-bershka,bag-balenciaga,jeans-hollister,flats-marcjacobs mouse flats


----------



## theYoungandChic

Bratty1919 said:


> So lovely and elegant!



thanks so much!


----------



## KW1

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> working in Maui this week.
> 
> Forever 21, Burberry, Corsair, Lucky Brand



Wow, what a beautiful dress... Looking so elegant!


----------



## KW1

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing blazer by Vanessa Bruno, t-shirt by Jonathan Saunders, Frame Le Skinny de Jeanne jeans, sunglasses by Ray Ban, shoes by Chanel, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff and Mulberry Roxanne bag.



Those jeans look great on you!


----------



## SensationWear

A beautiful collection of colors and textures!


----------



## bbagsforever

KW1 said:


> Those jeans look great on you!



Thanks! They are super comfy too, I def recommend them.


----------



## TwiNnie

weibaobai said:


> Tee: f21 Chino: All Saints Shoes: Jimmy Choo



Very stylish!


----------



## TwiNnie

White v-neck silk t-shirt
H&M blue & white jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coach Hampton stripe large hobo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Etnies white canvas sneakers
Ray Ban aviator sunglasses


----------



## ericanjensen

*Trouve *H&M *Brian Atwood *Vintage Manon


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Neon!  Boss top, Theory shorts, Target wedges


----------



## weibaobai

F21 top, jbrand denim, roger vivier flats


----------



## yangyang

My OOTD from this weekend when I picked up the Alexander Wang Rockie. 
H&M top, Urban Outfitter jeans, Aldo boots, Ann Taylor scarf.

Still debating if I should keep it or not!


----------



## Sparklybags

The weather is slowly starting to warm up here!


----------



## melikey

Sunny in San Francisco! Rag&bone jacket, J Crew shirt, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## justpeachy4397

yangyang said:


> My OOTD from this weekend when I picked up the Alexander Wang Rockie.
> H&M top, Urban Outfitter jeans, Aldo boots, Ann Taylor scarf.
> 
> Still debating if I should keep it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145728



Love this!


----------



## justpeachy4397

weibaobai said:


> Tee: f21 Chino: All Saints Shoes: Jimmy Choo



You're gorgeous! Love your casual chic styles


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> F21 top, jbrand denim, roger vivier flats


This really lovely!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Trouve *H&M *Brian Atwood *Vintage Manon


Nice!,


----------



## SensationWear

ericanjensen said:


> *Trouve *H&M *Brian Atwood *Vintage Manon


Really lovely purse.  Thanks for showing it with the whole outfit!


----------



## J_L33

ericanjensen said:


> *Trouve *H&M *Brian Atwood *Vintage Manon



I love those shoes!


----------



## KW1

ericanjensen said:


> *Trouve *H&M *Brian Atwood *Vintage Manon



Love the outfit... Cute shoes!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


> F21 top, jbrand denim, roger vivier flats


 
Gorgeous outfit! Is the top a recent purchase? I'm wondering if I can find on at my local F21.


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing Rachel Zoe Collection sweater (so slimming, so amazing), Ann Taylor jeans, Sam Edelman Shoes, Marc Jacobs bracelet, Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 bag.

Photograph by Lydia Hudgens photography


----------



## xJOLE

Forever21 striped peplum top, H&M faux leather pants, Zara pumps, YSL Arty Oval ring, Balenciaga RH City


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

yangyang said:


> My OOTD from this weekend when I picked up the Alexander Wang Rockie.
> H&M top, Urban Outfitter jeans, Aldo boots, Ann Taylor scarf.
> 
> Still debating if I should keep it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145728



Keeeeeep iiiiiiit!  Definitely a keeper! It looks SO cute on you.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

This is what I wore to my birthday dinner last night.  

Tory Burch booties, YSL clutch, Balenciaga bracelet, RayBan sunnies, Nicholas belt, Bjørg rings and necklace and BikBok dress (that I paid, like 15$ for on sale...weeee!). If you want more pictures and/or details, you'll find them on my blog!


----------



## yangyang

justpeachy4397 said:


> Love this!



Thank you!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Keeeeeep iiiiiiit!  Definitely a keeper! It looks SO cute on you.



Hehe thank you! A push in the right direction 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> This is what I wore to my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> Tory Burch booties, YSL clutch, Balenciaga bracelet, RayBan sunnies, Nicholas belt, Bjørg rings and necklace and BikBok dress (that I paid, like 15$ for on sale...weeee!). If you want more pictures and/or details, you'll find them on my blog!
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2uj0bi0.jpg[/IM
> [IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/i6mote.jpg[/IM[/QUOTE]
> 
> Cute! I'm a sucker for dresses that flare out like that. And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Nice!,


Thank you!


SensationWear said:


> Really lovely purse.  Thanks for showing it with the whole outfit!


Thank you!


J_L33 said:


> I love those shoes!


Thank you!


KW1 said:


> Love the outfit... Cute shoes!


Thank you!






*H&M *Asos *Ernesto Esposito *BCBG


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> This is what I wore to my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> Tory Burch booties, YSL clutch, Balenciaga bracelet, RayBan sunnies, Nicholas belt, Bjørg rings and necklace and BikBok dress (that I paid, like 15$ for on sale...weeee!). If you want more pictures and/or details, you'll find them on my blog!



Wow- super cute. (the outfit & you  )


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew top, Current/Elliott denim, Chanel flats, Hermes Evelyne


----------



## irisavalee

Sleeveless Top &#8211; Love Culture

Aqua blue floral pencil skirt &#8211; Love Culture

Mustard colour Clutch &#8211; Urban Expressions

Sunglasses &#8211; Forever 21

Crystal leather wrap bracelet &#8211; J.Ella Couture Brookings

Feather earrings &#8211; Forever 21

Iridescent sequins earrings &#8211; Local Boutique in Hong Kong

Peeptoe &#8211; Wildpair

More pix

http://avachanging.com/?p=535


----------



## irisavalee

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> This is what I wore to my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> Tory Burch booties, YSL clutch, Balenciaga bracelet, RayBan sunnies, Nicholas belt, Bjørg rings and necklace and BikBok dress (that I paid, like 15$ for on sale...weeee!). If you want more pictures and/or details, you'll find them on my blog!



love your dress!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you justpeachy!  



justpeachy4397 said:


> You're gorgeous! Love your casual chic styles


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks KCF! 



kcf68 said:


> This really lovely!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello~  Yes, it was quite recent.  Last I was there, I still saw a few at my local f21.  I would check the larger F21's as they have more inventory!  Or, you could always check online. Hope that helps 



HermesNewbie said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Is the top a recent purchase? I'm wondering if I can find on at my local F21.


----------



## KW1

irisavalee said:


> Sleeveless Top  Love Culture
> 
> Aqua blue floral pencil skirt  Love Culture
> 
> Mustard colour Clutch  Urban Expressions
> 
> Sunglasses  Forever 21
> 
> Crystal leather wrap bracelet  J.Ella Couture Brookings
> 
> Feather earrings  Forever 21
> 
> Iridescent sequins earrings  Local Boutique in Hong Kong
> 
> Peeptoe  Wildpair
> 
> More pix
> 
> http://avachanging.com/?p=535



Very pretty, happy birthday!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> This is what I wore to my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> Tory Burch booties, YSL clutch, Balenciaga bracelet, RayBan sunnies, Nicholas belt, Bjørg rings and necklace and BikBok dress (that I paid, like 15$ for on sale...weeee!). If you want more pictures and/or details, you'll find them on my blog!


Love the whole outfit!!  Happy birthday!!



ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H&M *Asos *Ernesto Esposito *BCBG


So lovely!!


irisavalee said:


> Sleeveless Top  Love Culture
> 
> Aqua blue floral pencil skirt  Love Culture
> 
> Mustard colour Clutch  Urban Expressions
> 
> Sunglasses  Forever 21
> 
> Crystal leather wrap bracelet  J.Ella Couture Brookings
> 
> Feather earrings  Forever 21
> 
> Iridescent sequins earrings  Local Boutique in Hong Kong
> 
> Peeptoe  Wildpair
> 
> More pix
> 
> http://avachanging.com/?p=535


 
Great outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Jcrew top, Current/Elliott denim, Chanel flats, Hermes Evelyne


 
Looking lovely as always!


----------



## theYoungandChic

KW1 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful dress... Looking so elegant!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H&M *Asos *Ernesto Esposito *BCBG


loving the all pastel look!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Still working in Maui. Going home soon! 

H&M, Corsair, Burberry, Forever 21


----------



## Sparklybags

There are so many perfect spring outfits posted here!


----------



## yangyang

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew top, Current/Elliott denim, Chanel flats, Hermes Evelyne
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b400/weibaobai/fa3c9570-1658-46fd-b47d-bf4cca7c8856.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> I love how you pulled off those jeans <3
> 
> [quote="irisavalee, post: 24440106"]Sleeveless Top  Love Culture
> 
> Aqua blue floral pencil skirt  Love Culture
> 
> Mustard colour Clutch  Urban Expressions
> 
> Sunglasses  Forever 21
> 
> Crystal leather wrap bracelet  J.Ella Couture Brookings
> 
> Feather earrings  Forever 21
> 
> Iridescent sequins earrings  Local Boutique in Hong Kong
> 
> Peeptoe  Wildpair
> 
> More pix
> 
> [url]http://avachanging.com/?p=535[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> So cute! I'm ready for summer now!
> 
> [quote="theYoungandChic, post: 24440419"]from my blog entry today ~ :flowers:
> 
> Still working in Maui. Going home soon! :smile1:
> 
> H&M, Corsair, Burberry, Forever 21
> 
> [IMG]http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b623/theyoungandchic/DSC_0493_zpse49c4c82.jpg



I love how colorful this is


----------



## HeartMyMJs

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Still working in Maui. Going home soon!
> 
> H&M, Corsair, Burberry, Forever 21


 
Love the dress!


----------



## sammie225

some glitter,some balenciaga and some tiffany blue


----------



## theYoungandChic

yangyang said:


> I love how colorful this is



thanks so much!


----------



## ericanjensen

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit!!  Happy birthday!!
> 
> 
> So lovely!!
> 
> 
> Great outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely as always!


Thank you!


theYoungandChic said:


> loving the all pastel look!



Thank you!  I love pastels


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> some glitter,some balenciaga and some tiffany blue



These colors are really cute and look good on you


----------



## melikey

Beautiful spring day in SF. Rag&bone jean jacket, Abercrombie kids shirt, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Longines watch, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


> Hello~  Yes, it was quite recent.  Last I was there, I still saw a few at my local f21.  I would check the larger F21's as they have more inventory!  Or, you could always check online. Hope that helps


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sheerblonde

Jenny Lauren said:


> A look from my time in Arizona last week. . .Zara top, H&M skirt, Coach bag, Nine West shoes.


This is a gorgeous pic!


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend looking super cool in Equipment Signature blouse, Acne Roxy skirt, Saint Laurent boots, Balenciaga City bag, Ray Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

yangyang said:


> Cute! I'm a sucker for dresses that flare out like that. And Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you!  I'm such a sucker for flare dresses as well. They're totally the best kind of dress for my body shape. So cute and SO flattering!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- super cute. (the outfit & you  )



Awww...now you gon' make me blush!  Thank you so much!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit!!  Happy birthday!!



Thank you so much! I had a very awesome birthday.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Equipment *Jak & Rae *Helmut Lang *Azzedine Alaia *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## .jourdyn.

Haven't posted an ootd in forever:

- Dana Buchman skirt
- Martin + Osa shirt
- Random cardigan 
- Sperry Top Sider boat shoes


----------



## yangyang

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend looking super cool in Equipment Signature blouse, Acne Roxy skirt, Saint Laurent boots, Balenciaga City bag, Ray Ban Wayfarer sunglasses



She's got that blogger pose down  



ericanjensen said:


> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/664511283_o.jpg[IMG]
> 
> *Equipment *Jak & Rae *Helmut Lang *Azzedine Alaia *Rebecca Minkoff[/QUOTE]
> 
> I love the pop of color with your bag!
> [quote=".jourdyn., post: 24446202"]Haven't posted an ootd in forever:
> 
> - Dana Buchman skirt
> - Martin + Osa shirt
> - Random cardigan
> - Sperry Top Sider boat shoes
> 
> [ATTACH]2148209[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> I like the print on your skirt!


----------



## Myrkur

Petit bateau shirt, zara pants, chanel flats and longchamps bag.


----------



## weibaobai

Stella McCartney top, Dolce Gabanna Pant, Pierre Hardy shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yangyang~  They are actually getting kind of big...i always have to wear a belt with it now. 



yangyang said:


> I love how you pulled off those jeans


----------



## yangyang

weibaobai said:


> Thanks yangyang~  They are actually getting kind of big...i always have to wear a belt with it now.



Which makes it all the more chic!


----------



## carolinelon

weibaobai said:


> Stella McCartney top, Dolce Gabanna Pant, Pierre Hardy shoes


Great look, great picture!


----------



## carolinelon

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> This is what I wore to my birthday dinner last night.
> 
> Tory Burch booties, YSL clutch, Balenciaga bracelet, RayBan sunnies, Nicholas belt, Bjørg rings and necklace and BikBok dress (that I paid, like 15$ for on sale...weeee!). If you want more pictures and/or details, you'll find them on my blog!


Lovely look! Where is the belt from? What brand is Nicholas?


----------



## miu miu1

Hav'nt posted in a long time.
Everyone looks great 
Blazer, Jeans and Ballet Flats - Zara, Sweater - J. Crew


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alice & Olivia *Splendid *Streets Ahead *Marc Jacobs *Miu Miu


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

carolinelon said:


> Lovely look! Where is the belt from? What brand is Nicholas?



Nicholas is an Australian brand, if I remember correctly.  I know Shopbop amongst others carry it, and you can find the belt in silver right here: http://www.shopbop.com/roxanne-silv...700&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867  Mine is in rose gold, but that appears to be sold out right now.


----------



## Ellapretty

2 recent ouftits:

Finally gave in to the mint denim trend - this pair is from Target!







Trying out the monochromatic look :


----------



## hanagirl

1, 2, 3...all me 
Ready for spring


----------



## melikey

Sunny, breezy day. Have a great weekend everyone! A.P.C. blazer, JCrew shirt, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent ouftits:
> 
> Finally gave in to the mint denim trend - this pair is from Target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the monochromatic look :


Pretty outfits  I like the mint outfit!  I think buying colored jeans for cheaper price is smart cause this color trend in jeans might be out next year!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing Iroo dress and belt. Jacket is by Balenciaga. Bag is Givenchy small Antigona on my blog.


----------



## karolinemk

*Jacket *Runwaydreamz *jeans *Topshop *watch *Michael Kors *top *T by A. Wang *bag *Alexander Wang


----------



## Bratty1919

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing Iroo dress and belt. Jacket is by Balenciaga. Bag is Givenchy small Antigona on my blog.



Wow! So cute and classy!


----------



## yangyang

karolinemk said:


> *Jacket *Runwaydreamz *jeans *Topshop *watch *Michael Kors *top *T by A. Wang *bag *Alexander Wang



Love that Diego with the outfit!


----------



## christymarie340

Just wanted to share


----------



## lacey29

hanagirl said:


> 1, 2, 3...all me
> Ready for spring
> 
> View attachment 2149514



That dress is STUNNING. May I ask where it is from?


----------



## hanagirl

lacey29 said:


> That dress is STUNNING. May I ask where it is from?



Thank you!  It's actually an oldie. I bought it in a flee market in asia


----------



## iluvmybags

Balenciaga Leather Moto (Black)
Prabal Garung for Target L/S Tshirt & Pumps
NYDJ Jeans
MJ for Target/Neiman Marcus Scarf
Large PS1 in Midnight


----------



## iluvmybags

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing Iroo dress and belt. Jacket is by Balenciaga. Bag is Givenchy small Antigona on my blog.



Love this picture!
What season is your jacket?


----------



## sammie225

yesterdays : jacket-lookbookstore.,jeans-hollister,bag-celine,heels-zara


----------



## Sculli

My lazy sunday outfit. 
Maison scotch blouse, zara necklace, kenzo sweater, gstar jeans, chuckie t's, givenchy ant.


----------



## cmdfsu

christymarie340 said:


> Just wanted to share
> View attachment 2150080


 
What Jeans are those? You look great. Simple and stylish.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Bratty1919

iluvmybags said:


> Balenciaga Leather Moto (Black)
> Prabal Garung for Target L/S Tshirt & Pumps
> NYDJ Jeans
> MJ for Target/Neiman Marcus Scarf
> Large PS1 in Midnight



This is really fun and cute!


----------



## Dressyup

My BF wants to show off his outfit today! He is wearing Diesel Black Gold T shirt and G Star Raw button down. True Religion jeans and Steve Madden boots.


----------



## christymarie340

cmdfsu said:


> What Jeans are those? You look great. Simple and stylish.



Thank you! They're J Brand (boyfriend style, don't know the name)


----------



## sammie225

my birthday dress


----------



## melikey

Dressyup said:


> My BF wants to show off his outfit today! He is wearing Diesel Black Gold T shirt and G Star Raw button down. True Religion jeans and Steve Madden boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151007



Love the colors and the boots!


----------



## melikey

I'm in a bit of an outfit rut. Tips to breathe some fresh air into my outfits? 

Rag&bone, Abercrombie, JBrand, Cole Haan, Saint Laurent.


----------



## Ellapretty

kcf68 said:


> Pretty outfits  I like the mint outfit!  I think buying colored jeans for cheaper price is smart cause this color trend in jeans might be out next year!



Yes - it's definitely better to get it cheap because they're not as versatile as regular denim.

I tried to resist the trend because I thought it wouldn't last long - but I HAD to give in LOL - mint is just such a cheerful color for spring!


----------



## pquiles

BCBG pants,  Daniel Cremieux top,  Prada pumps.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Trying to summon spring around here. Have a great day!  

Lauren Conrad top, old cardigan, pants from Sam's Club, Sperry Top-Sider shoes.


----------



## agalarowicz

sadly not there anymore!


----------



## theYoungandChic

sammie225 said:


> my birthday dress


cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

J.Crew, H&M, Steve Madden, Gucci, Michael Kors, Forever 21


----------



## Nat

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2151666
> 
> BCBG pants,  Daniel Cremieux top,  Prada pumps.



You look so radiant, *pquiles*!!


----------



## weibaobai

Bailey44 sweater, 7FAMK denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## melikey

Happy Monday! Gap jacket, JCrew shirt, Paige jeans, Tod's loafers, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> my birthday dress



Cute! What brand is the purse?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthro *525 *7FAM *Arturo Chiang *Marc Jacobs


----------



## pquiles

Nat said:


> You look so radiant, *pquiles*!!



Thanks Nat!  I was feeling so blessed to be present.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Hope knit, Scanlan and Theodore dress, Isabel Marant Otway boots, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## sammie225

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute! What brand is the purse?




thank you  it's from primark and i think i got it for 5


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Very casual outfit for work yesterday.  Felt like wearing pastels to celebrate spring and sunshine! 

Knit sweater and scarf from Acne, ombre jeans from Current/Elliott, bag from Mulberry, bracelets from Balenciaga and H&M, necklace and rings from Bjørg, denim jacket from Nudie Jeans.


----------



## every1dreams

Shoes aldo blazer just ginger top EM jeans bebe


----------



## melikey

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Very casual outfit for work yesterday.  Felt like wearing pastels to celebrate spring and sunshine!
> 
> Knit sweater and scarf from Acne, ombre jeans from Current/Elliott, bag from Mulberry, bracelets from Balenciaga and H&M, necklace and rings from Bjørg, denim jacket from Nudie Jeans.



Great outfit! Love the colors.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

melikey said:


> Great outfit! Love the colors.



Thank you!  I felt very nice in this outfit.


----------



## melikey

Étoile Isabel Marant jacket, Alex & Chloe for HRC heart t-shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## yangyang

melikey said:


> Étoile Isabel Marant jacket, Alex & Chloe for HRC heart t-shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Saint Laurent duffel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153852



Looking great as always! I like that t-shirt


----------



## weibaobai

Gap sweater, Tart leggings, Chanel shoes, LV purse


----------



## melikey

yangyang said:


> Looking great as always! I like that t-shirt



Thank you


----------



## wj4

1st post!  I've been lurking the thread for a while now.  You ladies have great taste.  What kind of cameras are you all using and who takes the pics for you?

I'm a guy and I guess most think it's weird that I take outfit pictures too, haha.


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> 1st post!  I've been lurking the thread for a while now.  You ladies have great taste.  What kind of cameras are you all using and who takes the pics for you?
> 
> I'm a guy and I guess most think it's weird that I take outfit pictures too, haha.



Naw- there are guys who post here, too. Welcome!


----------



## wj4

Ohh thanks!    perhaps I will post pictures up on due time too if that is allowed.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

wj4 said:


> 1st post!  I've been lurking the thread for a while now.  You ladies have great taste.  What kind of cameras are you all using and who takes the pics for you?
> 
> I'm a guy and I guess most think it's weird that I take outfit pictures too, haha.



Nonono! We need more guys who take outfit pictures!  Personally I use a Canon Eos 600D with a 50mm f1.8 lens for my photos. Most of the time I use a remote control for the photos, but on occasion I get my boyfriend or a friend to take them.


----------



## marie-lou

It's been a while since I checked 'the Wardrode'... Amazing outfits, everyone!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ASOS coat and skirt, J.Crew blouse, Chanel bag.


----------



## ericanjensen

Jenny Lauren said:


> ASOS coat and skirt, J.Crew blouse, Chanel bag.



Love that skirt!







*Rails *Levi's *Giuseppe Zanotti *Berge *Vintage


----------



## wj4

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Nonono! We need more guys who take outfit pictures!  Personally I use a Canon Eos 600D with a 50mm f1.8 lens for my photos. Most of the time I use a remote control for the photos, but on occasion I get my boyfriend or a friend to take them.


Cool!  

I usually take my pics right before I go to work so the background is very boring.  My gf thinks I'm weird for taking outfit pictures, but I think it's a fun way to liven up a mundane day 

I'll just post from Monday:


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> ASOS coat and skirt, J.Crew blouse, Chanel bag.


love the blues!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wj4 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I usually take my pics right before I go to work so the background is very boring.  My gf thinks I'm weird for taking outfit pictures, but I think it's a fun way to liven up a mundane day
> 
> I'll just post from Monday:


welcome! it's nice to c some men's wardrobe pics too!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Ibiss, Aldo, Louis Vuitton, SYLK, Club Monaco, Nordstrom


----------



## vastare

From my blog

Check out my blog for more http://livingforsoul.com/Leather_and_Lace.html


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> ASOS coat and skirt, J.Crew blouse, Chanel bag.



Love this outfit. Especially how the Chanel blue matches your skirt


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I usually take my pics right before I go to work so the background is very boring.  My gf thinks I'm weird for taking outfit pictures, but I think it's a fun way to liven up a mundane day
> 
> I'll just post from Monday:



Very nice, very sophisticated!!


----------



## marie-lou

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Ibiss, Aldo, Louis Vuitton, SYLK, Club Monaco, Nordstrom



Ooooh! I love the dress.


----------



## vastare

My leather lace dress


----------



## icecreamom

melikey said:


> Happy Monday! Gap jacket, JCrew shirt, Paige jeans, Tod's loafers, Saint Laurent duffel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2152488


Love your style man!


----------



## weibaobai

Top: Elizabeth and james, Denim: C/E, Shoes: Pedro Garcia


----------



## melikey

icecreamom said:


> Love your style man!



Thank you!


----------



## melikey

Another day, another selfie. Happy hump day! A.P.C. blazer, JCrew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Cole Haan moccasins, Longines watch, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

wj4 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I usually take my pics right before I go to work so the background is very boring.  My gf thinks I'm weird for taking outfit pictures, but I think it's a fun way to liven up a mundane day
> 
> I'll just post from Monday:



Hey, my boyfriend thinks I'm just as weird.  I think it's just an occupational hazard of being fashion oriented!  Love that suit, by the way. It fits you really well!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> ASOS coat and skirt, J.Crew blouse, Chanel bag.


This cute!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> Love that skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rails *Levi's *Giuseppe Zanotti *Berge *Vintage


Cute and casual!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Top: Elizabeth and james, Denim: C/E, Shoes: Pedro Garcia


Lovely!


----------



## kcf68

wj4 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I usually take my pics right before I go to work so the background is very boring.  My gf thinks I'm weird for taking outfit pictures, but I think it's a fun way to liven up a mundane day
> 
> I'll just post from Monday:


Very dapper!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Lovely!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's a colorful outfit for a rather overcast day. The sweater and skit are both J. Crew and the shoes are Madewell.


----------



## melikey

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's a colorful outfit for a rather overcast day. The sweater and skit are both J. Crew and the shoes are Madewell.



Lovely outfit! That necklace is gorgeous.


----------



## wj4

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Ibiss, Aldo, Louis Vuitton, SYLK, Club Monaco, Nordstrom


Great picture, and even greater outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Top: Elizabeth and james, Denim: C/E, Shoes: Pedro Garcia


I really like your style, and cute cameo by your friend in the back 



melikey said:


> Another day, another selfie. Happy hump day! A.P.C. blazer, JCrew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Cole Haan moccasins, Longines watch, Saint Laurent duffel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155258


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of stuff do you carry in your duffel?  I use a small pouch and portfolio myself.



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, my boyfriend thinks I'm just as weird.  I think it's just an occupational hazard of being fashion oriented!  Love that suit, by the way. It fits you really well!


Thanks!  I guess it's kinda weird the other way around when the girl thinks you're weird, haha.


I'm not really the avant garde type, pretty boring style...hopefully I don't bore you all 

Today:


----------



## melikey

wj4 said:


> Great picture, and even greater outfit!
> 
> 
> I really like your style, and cute cameo by your friend in the back
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of stuff do you carry in your duffel?  I use a small pouch and portfolio myself.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I guess it's kinda weird the other way around when the girl thinks you're weird, haha.
> 
> 
> I'm not really the avant garde type, pretty boring style...hopefully I don't bore you all
> 
> Today:



The duffel itself is smaller in real life than it looks in pictures. I carry a book with me, wallet, sunglasses, a small bottle of fragrance, keys, small toiletries, and some other random things that have become a part of my daily life that I can't possibly fit all of them in my pockets


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Kenzo jumper, Frame Denim jeans, Witchery shoes, Celine sunglasses, Givenchy Obsidia bag, Hermes cuff and Vita Fede bracelets.


----------



## Sculli

Today in hmtrend jumper, zara necklace, skort & boots, and celine trapeze.


----------



## .jourdyn.

J.Crew dress
AE cardigan
Scarf was a gift


----------



## kiwishopper

Still cold the other day in the middle of the April. What I am wearing and more pictures are on my blog


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore my brand new and reeeeeally pretty leather jacket to an event on Tuesday, and here's the outfit!

Leather jacket from Denham, lace dress from H&M, Alexander Wang Brenda bag, necklace and rings from Bjørg, bracelets from Balenciaga and H&M and Converse.


----------



## sourapril

Dress and boots are from nordstrom rack. 
animal print cardigan is from goodwill. 
belt is from my winter coat. 
bag is longchamp.


----------



## sammie225

some black&white


----------



## mello_yello_jen

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore my brand new and reeeeeally pretty leather jacket to an event on Tuesday, and here's the outfit!
> 
> Leather jacket from Denham, lace dress from H&M, Alexander Wang Brenda bag, necklace and rings from Bjørg, bracelets from Balenciaga and H&M and Converse.


Very nice!  Love that leather jacket



sourapril said:


> Dress and boots are from nordstrom rack.
> animal print cardigan is from goodwill.
> belt is from my winter coat.
> bag is longchamp.


Goodwill!?!  Would never guess, you look amazing!



sammie225 said:


> some black&white


Always a classic combo! Nice bag too!



hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's a colorful outfit for a rather overcast day. The sweater and skit are both J. Crew and the shoes are Madewell.


Katie you already know I love this outfit!  Your outfits always brighten up my day, literally =D



wj4 said:


> I'm not really the avant garde type, pretty boring style...hopefully I don't bore you all
> 
> Today:


Hey now, you look great.  I dont think your style is boring, it's classic and very well put together.



Sculli said:


> Today in hmtrend jumper, zara necklace, skort & boots, and celine trapeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156055


Sculli, love your hair!  And love this outfit!


----------



## legaldiva

Tahari "cherry dilly bar" red suit;
Ivory tank;
Pearl jewelry - F21;
MB glazed cork BB.


----------



## weibaobai

Vince top, J brand denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4~  Btw, love your outfit!  Love how you're wearing green.....my hubs only does white black and grey. 



wj4 said:


> I really like your style, and cute cameo by your friend in the back


----------



## melikey

Will be doing a lot of walking today so comfy shoes are necessary. A.P.C. blazer, Uniqlo sweatshirt, Gap pants, Newton running shoes, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## theYoungandChic

marie-lou said:


> Ooooh! I love the dress.



thanks!


----------



## KW1

sammie225 said:


> some black&white



Lovely outfit!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Banana Republic *Joe's Jeans *Kate Spade *Moschino


----------



## hellokatiegirl

melikey said:


> Lovely outfit! That necklace is gorgeous.



Thank you! The necklace is one of my favorites from Kate Spade.


----------



## melikey

Post gym, dinner and drinks outfit. A.P.C. blazer, JCrew sweater, rag&bone jeans, Longines watch, Chanel espadrilles, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.


----------



## every1dreams

ericanjensen said:


> *Banana Republic *Joe's Jeans *Kate Spade *Moschino



Love this&#128525;


----------



## arnott

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2156450
> 
> 
> Tahari "cherry dilly bar" red suit;
> Ivory tank;
> Pearl jewelry - F21;
> MB glazed cork BB.



Love the red suit!


----------



## Sculli

Such a rainy day today, but no need To dress gloomy. Here in hmtrend peplum top, zara peplum skirt & acne booties.


----------



## Sculli

Thank you mello_yello_jen! 


Sculli, love your hair!  And love this outfit![/QUOTE]


----------



## wj4

Sculli said:


> Such a rainy day today, but no need To dress gloomy. Here in hmtrend peplum top, zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157382



This looks really good!


----------



## ericanjensen

Sculli said:


> Such a rainy day today, but no need To dress gloomy. Here in hmtrend peplum top, zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157382


Love this outfit!


every1dreams said:


> Love this&#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## legaldiva

arnott said:


> Love the red suit!


 
Thank you!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Sculli said:


> Such a rainy day today, but no need To dress gloomy. Here in hmtrend peplum top, zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157382


cute outfit! i love the peplums!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

a LBD look today. 

H&M, Chanel, Nine West, Vince Camuto, Ibiss, Forever 21


----------



## soleilbrun

Sculli said:


> Such a rainy day today, but no need To dress gloomy. Here in hmtrend peplum top, zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157382


 
I never would have thought to do double peplum but it works so well on you. You look great!


----------



## weibaobai

Missoni top, zara shorts, Valentino shoes


----------



## aliwishesbear

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2156450
> 
> 
> Tahari "cherry dilly bar" red suit;
> Ivory tank;
> Pearl jewelry - F21;
> MB glazed cork BB.



love the red suit!


----------



## legaldiva

aliwishesbear said:


> love the red suit!


 
Thank you!


----------



## sammie225

Me today : very very casual


----------



## Sculli

wj4 said:


> This looks really good!


Thanks alot 



ericanjensen said:


> Love this outfit!
> 
> Thank you!


thank you, your latest outfit looks very cute, I like the bow belt .



soleilbrun said:


> I never would have thought to do double peplum but it works so well on you. You look great!


thanks! I was looking for a tight skirt and this was the only one that matched with it, turned out really nice .



theYoungandChic said:


> cute outfit! i love the peplums!


Thanks, I love peplums! Your outfits look very great, exotic and very summer feel. I envy your country. Here only rainy and windy.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

weibaobai said:


> Missoni top, zara shorts, Valentino shoes



I love your Valentino flats.  Great outfit!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my outfit for today. The skirt is Anthropologie, the shirt is H&M, and the shoes are J. Crew.


----------



## am2022

Black peplum top, motorcycle denim, givenchy nightingale, marant boots


----------



## wj4

sammie225 said:


> some black&white


Love this...you seem just to pop out of the picture!


mello_yello_jen said:


> Very nice!  Love that leather jacket
> 
> 
> Goodwill!?!  Would never guess, you look amazing!
> 
> 
> Always a classic combo! Nice bag too!
> 
> 
> Katie you already know I love this outfit!  Your outfits always brighten up my day, literally =D
> 
> 
> Hey now, you look great.  I dont think your style is boring, it's classic and very well put together.
> 
> 
> Sculli, love your hair!  And love this outfit!


Thanks!


weibaobai said:


> Vince top, J brand denim, CL shoes


Love how the wind is captured to showcase the draping effect 


weibaobai said:


> Thanks wj4~  Btw, love your outfit!  Love how you're wearing green.....my hubs only does white black and grey.


You should redo his wardrobe when he's away, haha 


hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my outfit for today. The skirt is Anthropologie, the shirt is H&M, and the shoes are J. Crew.


Love the colors 


I used to love Nike sneakers as a kid, had 100s of them.  I still have several pairs left and wear them in a goofy manner.  I can only do this on Casual Friday, haha.


----------



## Ellapretty

Outfit from last weekend: Old Navy sweater, Target Jeans, Old Navy flats, J. Crew necklace and Longchamps bag.


----------



## arnott

Ellapretty said:


> Outfit from last weekend: Old Navy sweater, Target Jeans, Old Navy flats, J. Crew necklace and Longchamps bag.



That top is one piece?


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Dries Van Noten Coriann plaid shirt, Celine sunglasses, Burberry trench coat, Frame Denim jeans, Hermes cuff, Givenchy Obsidia bag and Witchery flats.


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dries Van Noten Coriann plaid shirt, Celine sunglasses, Burberry trench coat, Frame Denim jeans, Hermes cuff, Givenchy Obsidia bag and Witchery flats.


You are one stylish girl! I love the whole look, very simple casual yet super chic


----------



## hanagirl

On my way to see the dentist. How exciting! LOL
Forever21, Michael Kors, Tory Burch, Longchamp, Ray-ban


----------



## wj4

flower71 said:


> You are one stylish girl! I love the whole look, very simple casual yet super chic


I concur


----------



## sammie225

i really like the new icons collection from h&m especially this dress


----------



## Ellapretty

arnott said:


> That top is one piece?



I'm wearing a white chiffon button down under the Old Navy sweater


----------



## nessie805

can this count  LOL


----------



## arnott

Ellapretty said:


> I'm wearing a white chiffon button down under the Old Navy sweater



Oic!  If it was  one piece, I would have said it was the nicest Old Navy top I've ever seen!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sculli said:


> Such a rainy day today, but no need To dress gloomy. Here in hmtrend peplum top, zara peplum skirt & acne booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157382



Love that necklace! What brand is it?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Red Valentino *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## melikey

Sweatshirt Saturday. Dries Van Noten sweatshirt, Zara scarf, rag&bone jeans, Longines watch, Erika Honig bracelet, Cole Haan shoes, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## nygrl

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Red Valentino *Rebecca Minkoff



I love your entire outfit, super cute!


----------



## indi3r4

Jacket: Zara
Top: Uniqlo
Jeans: COH
Bag: Givenchy Antigona
Shoe: Chanel Espadrille


----------



## Sculli

Bratty1919 said:


> Love that necklace! What brand is it?



It's from Zara.


----------



## flower71

indi3r4 said:


> Jacket: Zara
> Top: Uniqlo
> Jeans: COH
> Bag: Givenchy Antigona
> Shoe: Chanel Espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159698


 those shoes are so cute



melikey said:


> Sweatshirt Saturday. Dries Van Noten sweatshirt, Zara scarf, rag&bone jeans, Longines watch, Erika Honig bracelet, Cole Haan shoes, Givenchy Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159583


Love your style


ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Red Valentino *Rebecca Minkoff


 So pretty!


----------



## melikey

flower71 said:


> those shoes are so cute
> 
> 
> Love your style
> So pretty!



Thank you flower71!


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> You are one stylish girl! I love the whole look, very simple casual yet super chic



Thanks Flower!


----------



## ericanjensen

flower71 said:


> those shoes are so cute
> 
> 
> Love your style
> So pretty!


Thank you!


nygrl said:


> I love your entire outfit, super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## bag in black

indi3r4 said:


> Jacket: Zara
> Top: Uniqlo
> Jeans: COH
> Bag: Givenchy Antigona
> Shoe: Chanel Espadrille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159698


 
I love your Outfit Bag Picture


----------



## pquiles

BCBG pants
Gianni Bini top
 LV  bag & bracelet
Movado watch
Gucci shoes
Chanel sunnies


----------



## pquiles

melikey said:


> Will be doing a lot of walking today so comfy shoes are necessary. A.P.C. blazer, Uniqlo sweatshirt, Gap pants, Newton running shoes, Saint Laurent duffel.
> 
> View attachment 2156574




Love your stule and of course... Your  Newton running shoes!!


----------



## sammie225

very casual and comfy today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Casual after church
Blouse/sweater from Nordstrom
Seven jeans
MK watch
Balenciaga City


----------



## wj4

sammie225 said:


> very casual and comfy today


Really like the double rider jacket!

The weather is warming up now


----------



## melikey

Sunday. Uniqlo sweatshirt, Zara shorts, Céline sunglasses, Erika Honig bracelet, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## Sparklybags

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Red Valentino *Rebecca Minkoff



Love all of this!!


----------



## bethni

SAVILLE BLUE: 
Sunglasses: Philip Lim
Coat: MAJE
Leggings: Korea
Boots: Christian Louboutin
Bag: Céline

More close up shots are on my blog! Hope you ladies enjoy 
http://www.bethni.com/2013/04/ootd-saville-blue-celine-philip-lim.html


----------



## ericanjensen

Sparklybags said:


> Love all of this!!



Thank you!









*Splendid *Alice & Olivia *Lilian Asterfield *Tabitha Simmons


----------



## theYoungandChic

melikey said:


> Sunday. Uniqlo sweatshirt, Zara shorts, Céline sunglasses, Erika Honig bracelet, Chanel espadrilles, Givenchy Pandora.
> View attachment 2160588


nice casual look!


----------



## theYoungandChic

bethni said:


> SAVILLE BLUE:
> Sunglasses: Philip Lim
> Coat: MAJE
> Leggings: Korea
> Boots: Christian Louboutin
> Bag: Céline
> 
> More close up shots are on my blog! Hope you ladies enjoy
> http://www.bethni.com/2013/04/ootd-saville-blue-celine-philip-lim.html


love the Celine!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Splendid *Alice & Olivia *Lilian Asterfield *Tabitha Simmons


colorful!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

a business casual look. 

Forever 21, J.Crew, H&M, Charles David, vintage Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors, Hermes


----------



## melikey

theYoungandChic said:


> nice casual look!



Thank you


----------



## weibaobai

zara jkt, True religion shorts, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks hellokatiegirl!  They're my new favs for spring/summer!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your Valentino flats.  Great outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Splendid *Alice & Olivia *Lilian Asterfield *Tabitha Simmons



I like this!


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> colorful!


It is!  Thank you   Love your blazer!


Bratty1919 said:


> I like this!


Thanks!


----------



## melikey

Monday. Rag&bone jean jacket with leather sleeves, JCrew shirt, Gap pants, Tod's moccasins, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## KW1

weibaobai said:


> zara jkt, True religion shorts, CL shoes



Casual cute!


----------



## julietdeltalima

JDL, 4/29/2013, a bit frazzled after a long day of intense meetings in a way-too-warm conference room.  Moschino jacket, Chloé skirt, Prada shoes, LV Speedy 30 in Borneo green Epi, top from Target. 




I wish I could pat myself on the back for matching my bag to the pretty-doggoned-close-to-Borneo-green flecks in the jacket buttons, but I actually didn't notice this until I was on the elevator to go home. oh, well.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks KW1~



KW1 said:


> Casual cute!


----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> zara jkt, True religion shorts, CL shoes


The jacket rocks, but your friend is kinda stealing the show in the back, haha.


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> a business casual look.
> 
> Forever 21, J.Crew, H&M, Charles David, vintage Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors, Hermes


Chic indeed 



bethni said:


> SAVILLE BLUE:
> Sunglasses: Philip Lim
> Coat: MAJE
> Leggings: Korea
> Boots: Christian Louboutin
> Bag: Céline
> 
> More close up shots are on my blog! Hope you ladies enjoy
> http://www.bethni.com/2013/04/ootd-saville-blue-celine-philip-lim.html


Love love the coat.


The weather is warming up here so no more layering.  Finally got a chance to wear the purple linen trousers today.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Dries van Noten Paige trousers, Equipment sweater, Givenchy Antigona bag, Jimmy Choo Agnes heels, and Hermes cuff.


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:

Tunic: Hema
Leggings: Mexx
Necklace: Chanel
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
Boots: CL Flanavec


----------



## melikey

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dries van Noten Paige trousers, Equipment sweater, Givenchy Antigona bag, Jimmy Choo Agnes heels, and Hermes cuff.



So chic!


----------



## melikey

pquiles said:


> Love your stule and of course... Your  Newton running shoes!!



Thank you pquiles!


----------



## xJOLE

Brandy Melville sweater, skirt and rings, Dexter Kylie wedges via Payless, Balenciaga RH City bag

I'm a walking Brandy Melville ad!


----------



## bag in black

my Outfit from today


----------



## Sparklybags

From the weekend!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

julietdeltalima said:


> JDL, 4/29/2013, a bit frazzled after a long day of intense meetings in a way-too-warm conference room.  Moschino jacket, Chloé skirt, Prada shoes, LV Speedy 30 in Borneo green Epi, top from Target.
> 
> I wish I could pat myself on the back for matching my bag to the pretty-doggoned-close-to-Borneo-green flecks in the jacket buttons, but I actually didn't notice this until I was on the elevator to go home. oh, well.



Fabulous and so chic!  I say the match is close enough   Love the complement between the red and green!


----------



## melikey

Tuesday. Étoile Isabel Marant blazer, Urban Outfitters t-shirt, Zara shorts, Chanel espadrilles, Longines watch, Erika Honig bracelet, Saint Laurent duffel.


----------



## susiana

Promod white t-shirt, LV tambourine noir watch, Skirt form batik onlineshop in Jakarta, Hush Puppies wedges.


----------



## sammie225

shirt-primark,pants-zara,shoes-zara,necklace-zara ( omg i think i'm a zara addict  )


----------



## mello_yello_jen

wj4 said:


> The weather is warming up here so no more layering.  Finally got a chance to wear the purple linen trousers today.



You look great (love the warm weather, hopefully it stays warm).  Purple linen trousers?  AWESOME!



melikey said:


> Tuesday. Étoile Isabel Marant blazer, Urban Outfitters t-shirt, Zara shorts, Chanel espadrilles, Longines watch, Erika Honig bracelet, Saint Laurent duffel.


Another great outfit.  I know I keep repeating this but you rock those espadrilles.



susiana said:


> Promod white t-shirt, LV tambourine noir watch, Skirt form batik onlineshop in Jakarta, Hush Puppies wedges.



In love with your beautiful skirt - the shape and color.  Love your cheerful smile and the spring outfit!



sammie225 said:


> shirt-primark,pants-zara,shoes-zara,necklace-zara ( omg i think i'm a zara addict  )



That blouse is a beautiful color!  I'm going to have to pop into Zara to look for those jeans, I love them.



Sparklybags said:


> From the weekend!!



Loving the neutral colors (that bag is stunning as well!)


----------



## melikey

mello_yello_jen said:


> You look great (love the warm weather, hopefully it stays warm).  Purple linen trousers?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Another great outfit.  I know I keep repeating this but you rock those espadrilles.
> 
> 
> 
> In love with your beautiful skirt - the shape and color.  Love your cheerful smile and the spring outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> That blouse is a beautiful color!  I'm going to have to pop into Zara to look for those jeans, I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the neutral colors (that bag is stunning as well!)



Thank you so much


----------



## KW1

xJOLE said:


> Brandy Melville sweater, skirt and rings, Dexter Kylie wedges via Payless, Balenciaga RH City bag
> 
> I'm a walking Brandy Melville ad!



Love the outfit... Sweater looks great with that skirt


----------



## yangyang

sammie225 said:


> shirt-primark,pants-zara,shoes-zara,necklace-zara ( omg i think i'm a zara addict  )



Zara looks good on ya!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meeee today!!!
Zara tee
Hue shorts


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dries van Noten Paige trousers, Equipment sweater, Givenchy Antigona bag, Jimmy Choo Agnes heels, and Hermes cuff.



Love the green of that bag- whole outfit is great!


----------



## wj4

The white/gray stripe seersucker trousers pattern is not so visible


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> the white/gray stripe seersucker trousers pattern is not so visible



cute!


----------



## Sparklybags

mello_yello_jen said:


> Loving the neutral colors (that bag is stunning as well!)



Thank You


----------



## marie-lou

Elsie87 said:


> Today's look:
> 
> Tunic: Hema
> Leggings: Mexx
> Necklace: Chanel
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Boots: CL Flanavec



Cute!! Heel leuke outfit


----------



## Elsie87

marie-lou said:


> Cute!! Heel leuke outfit


 
Danku!


----------



## sotesma

My baby outfit


----------



## ericanjensen

wj4 said:


> The white/gray stripe seersucker trousers pattern is not so visible



Awesome.






*Anthro *Diesel *Avec Moderation


----------



## xJOLE

KW1 said:


> Love the outfit... Sweater looks great with that skirt


Thanks so much! I'm definitely looking forward to wearing each piece more often.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Everyone is looking so fabulous!  Thank you all for your sweet comments!

Here is a BCBG outlet coat, H&M jeans, Chanel bag and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

ericanjensen said:


> Awesome.
> 
> *Anthro *Diesel *Avec Moderation





Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!  Thank you all for your sweet comments!
> 
> Here is a BCBG outlet coat, H&M jeans, Chanel bag and Boutique 9 heels.



Love a good denim outfit.  Erica and Jenny (omg that Chanel, DROOL!!!), you both look great!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> It is!  Thank you   Love your blazer!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wj4 said:


> Chic indeed



thanks hehe


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Banana Republic, Ibiss, Abercrombie & Fitch, Tildon


----------



## mello_yello_jen

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Banana Republic, Ibiss, Abercrombie & Fitch, Tildon



what a beautiful color!  And ahh, your beautiful long legs.. I want!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

polka dot fun! RRR top, French Connection skirt, Target sandals


----------



## sammie225

the new icons shirt and my pink mini mac  and some denim on denim


----------



## melikey

Wicked Wednesday. Rag&bone denim jacket, JCrew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## theYoungandChic

mello_yello_jen said:


> what a beautiful color!  And ahh, your beautiful long legs.. I want!



thanks mello!


----------



## lvoe25

Young - I love that beautiful top! Where is it from? It would be such a great contrast with a new bag I bought.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> polka dot fun! RRR top, French Connection skirt, Target sandals



Very cute skirt! I love the simplicity of the black and white together, and of course your cherry pin!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

More polka dots! My skirt is J. Crew, my sparkly belt is Anthropologie, and my shoes are CL.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

hellokatiegirl said:


> More polka dots! My skirt is J. Crew, my sparkly belt is Anthropologie, and my shoes are CL.



Hi, are those shoes 85 or 100 simple pump?


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hi, are those shoes 85 or 100 simple pump?



They are 85mm in Framboise.


----------



## KW1

hellokatiegirl said:


> More polka dots! My skirt is J. Crew, my sparkly belt is Anthropologie, and my shoes are CL.



Pretty!


----------



## KW1

mello_yello_jen said:


> polka dot fun! RRR top, French Connection skirt, Target sandals



Pretty!   love all the polka dots today


----------



## julietdeltalima

mello_yello_jen said:


> Fabulous and so chic!  I say the match is close enough   Love the complement between the red and green!



Thank you so much! The past couple of days have been a little more challenging because now our office HVAC is malfunctioning the other way and so I've been bundling up in the last set of winter clothes that aren't in storage yet. Pretty absurd for it to be May 1 in Las Vegas and I'm in 2 layers of cashmere plus wool pants... brrr!


----------



## kiwishopper

What I am wearing today! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## wj4

Bratty1919 said:


> cute!


Thank you 


ericanjensen said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anthro *Diesel *Avec Moderation


Love the worn jeans!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!  Thank you all for your sweet comments!
> 
> Here is a BCBG outlet coat, H&M jeans, Chanel bag and Boutique 9 heels.


The coat and bag are so awesome.


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Banana Republic, Ibiss, Abercrombie & Fitch, Tildon


Model worthy lady 


hellokatiegirl said:


> More polka dots! My skirt is J. Crew, my sparkly belt is Anthropologie, and my shoes are CL.


Love the oversized dots.


Today:






Details of the shirt and shoes:  http://wisith.tumblr.com/post/49413807440/natural-linen-and-orange-cotton-i-took-the


----------



## laurenhaber

Ted Baker dress, worn with Cole Haan pumps, Chanel WOC, Nordstrom earrings


----------



## laurenhaber

J.Crew dress (can only be found in stores, for now), Cole Haan pumps, Chanel WOC


----------



## Sweetyqbk

hellokatiegirl said:


> They are 85mm in Framboise.



I'm looking for a smaller heel patent in red. Those look great!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Celine sunglasses, Givenchy Obsidia bag, Maje Azalee sweater, Frame Denim jeans, Witchery shoes, and Hermes cuff.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Mackage *Nanette Lepore *Asos *Rupert Sanderson *vintage


----------



## Pursestan

ericanjensen said:


> *Mackage *Nanette Lepore *Asos *Rupert Sanderson *vintage



Love this outfit! The skirt and shoes are giving me life!


----------



## sammie225

shirt-zara,pants-vero moda,sneakers-topshop,bag-michael kors selma


----------



## ericanjensen

Pursestan said:


> Love this outfit! The skirt and shoes are giving me life!



Haha, thank you!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wj4 said:


> Model worthy lady



thanks!


----------



## KW1

ericanjensen said:


> *Mackage *Nanette Lepore *Asos *Rupert Sanderson *vintage



Beautiful!


----------



## KW1

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine sunglasses, Givenchy Obsidia bag, Maje Azalee sweater, Frame Denim jeans, Witchery shoes, and Hermes cuff.



I like those shoes!


----------



## KW1

laurenhaber said:


> J.Crew dress (can only be found in stores, for now), Cole Haan pumps, Chanel WOC



Pretty dress!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

laurenhaber said:


> J.Crew dress (can only be found in stores, for now), Cole Haan pumps, Chanel WOC



I love this dress! Now I'm going to have to track it down! You look fab! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm looking for a smaller heel patent in red. Those look great!!!



I actually have a red pair of simple pumps which are 70mm. I bought them a while back at the Louboutin boutique in New York.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my new frock from J. Crew. I'm feeling very 60s and retro today!


----------



## melikey

Can it still be considered Throwback Thursday if I just wore it last night? Wednesday night's outfit, when the weather was cooler here in SF. Topman sweatshirt, Gap pants, Chanel espadrilles, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## melikey

What I actually am wearing today, Thursday. JCrew shirt, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Longines watch, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my new frock from J. Crew. I'm feeling very 60s and retro today!


Pretty and love pop of color!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4! All the attention is usually all on her!

Love the purple pants...wonderful to see Bright colors on you!




wj4 said:


> The jacket rocks, but your friend is kinda stealing the show in the back, haha.
> 
> Chic indeed
> 
> 
> Love love the coat.
> 
> 
> The weather is warming up here so no more layering.  Finally got a chance to wear the purple linen trousers today.


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my new frock from J. Crew. I'm feeling very 60s and retro today!



Love it! So simple and so cute!


----------



## Sparklybags

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my new frock from J. Crew. I'm feeling very 60s and retro today!



Love this! I ordered this dress recently, I hope it works out when it arrives! 


Anthropologie Top, J Crew Factory Pants, Rag & Bone Boots


----------



## bry_dee

Casual Friday with a playful shirt and bag


----------



## Elsie87

Today's outfit:

Jacket: Barbara Bui
Top: H&M
Leggings: Mexx
Ring: H&M
Bag: Valentino Rockstud
Shoes: CL blue glittart VP


----------



## bethni

I generally don't go for bright colors but since the weather permits, I thought I'd be braver and I hope trousers these turned out okay! 

Shirt: Zara
Necklace: Korea
Cardigan: Vanessa Bruno Athe
Trousers: Topshop
Boots: ACNE
Bag: Saint Laurent
Belt: ASOS

X

And thank you for all the lovely compliments on my previous posts!


----------



## Sculli

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP



Bag I love it! Jacket looks cute also


----------



## Sculli

Finally some spring weather over here. Today going of To work wearing my chuckie t's, zara jeans & leather jacket, kenzo sweater and mulberry alexa, and also my blue raybans.


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my new frock from J. Crew. I'm feeling very 60s and retro today!


definitely rocking the retro look!


----------



## theYoungandChic

melikey said:


> What I actually am wearing today, Thursday. JCrew shirt, Gap pants, Tod's loafers, Longines watch, Céline Trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2165741


great look! especially the Celine of course.


----------



## theYoungandChic

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP


great jacket! love!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Abercrombie & Fitch, Charles David, Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors, Nordstrom


----------



## melikey

theYoungandChic said:


> great look! especially the Celine of course.



Thank you! I love your outfits too!


----------



## melikey

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Abercrombie & Fitch, Charles David, Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors, Nordstrom



Super cute but also edgy. I love the red patent bow belt. You have an amazing figure!


----------



## marie-lou

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Abercrombie & Fitch, Charles David, Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors, Nordstrom



Oooh! I love this outfit


----------



## marie-lou

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Jacket: Barbara Bui
> Top: H&M
> Leggings: Mexx
> Ring: H&M
> Bag: Valentino Rockstud
> Shoes: CL blue glittart VP


Mooooi!! Echt leuk hoe je merken met 'goedkoper' combineert. 



bethni said:


> I generally don't go for bright colors but since the weather permits, I thought I'd be braver and I hope trousers these turned out okay!
> 
> Shirt: Zara
> Necklace: Korea
> Cardigan: Vanessa Bruno Athe
> Trousers: Topshop
> Boots: ACNE
> Bag: Saint Laurent
> Belt: ASOS
> 
> As always feel free to read more about the outfit at http://www.bethni.com/2013/04/ootd-fluro-fuzz-topshop-vanessa-bruno.html
> 
> And thank you for all the lovely compliments on my previous posts!



Very nice outfit! 



Sculli said:


> Finally some spring weather over here. Today going of To work wearing my chuckie t's, zara jeans & leather jacket, kenzo sweater and mulberry alexa, and also my blue raybans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2166375



I love your jacket and your bag. Very fun work outfit!


----------



## theYoungandChic

melikey said:


> Thank you! I love your outfits too!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

melikey said:


> Super cute but also edgy. I love the red patent bow belt. You have an amazing figure!



oh thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

marie-lou said:


> Oooh! I love this outfit



thanks so much! it's cowgirl chic.


----------



## melikey

Friday, black mood. Rag&bone jacket, vintage t-shirt, Gap pants, Chanel espadrilles, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel booties
Equipment blouse
Celine bag


----------



## Bratty1919

bry_dee said:


> Casual Friday with a playful shirt and bag



This is super fun!


----------



## marie-lou

melikey said:


> Friday, black mood. Rag&bone jacket, vintage t-shirt, Gap pants, Chanel espadrilles, Céline Trapeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167063


Very stylish!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel booties
> Equipment blouse
> Celine bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167273
> View attachment 2167274


Love the pop of colour


----------



## sammie225

melikey said:


> Friday, black mood. Rag&bone jacket, vintage t-shirt, Gap pants, Chanel espadrilles, Céline Trapeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167063



very stylish  love the bag and the shoes together


----------



## melikey

marie-lou said:


> Very stylish!
> 
> 
> Love the pop of colour



Thanks!


----------



## melikey

sammie225 said:


> very stylish  love the bag and the shoes together



Thank you


----------



## melikey

sammie225 said:


> shirt-zara,pants-vero moda,sneakers-topshop,bag-michael kors selma



I love your glasses and your Selma!!


----------



## bry_dee

Bratty1919 said:


> This is super fun!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kcf68 said:


> Pretty and love pop of color!



Thank you!  I thought the color would be a good addition to the black and white palette.  



Bratty1919 said:


> Love it! So simple and so cute!



Thanks Bratty!



Sparklybags said:


> Love this! I ordered this dress recently, I hope it works out when it arrives!
> 
> 
> Anthropologie Top, J Crew Factory Pants, Rag & Bone Boots



I hope you love the dress too! I like it, although I wish it was just a tad longer. 



theYoungandChic said:


> definitely rocking the retro look!



Thanks Young and Chic!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From the last few days:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Zara *Alaia *Marc Jacobs *Louise Green


----------



## pquiles

My OOFTD


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Zara *Alaia *Marc Jacobs *Louise Green



Wow- you look great!


----------



## sammie225

jacket-zara,shirt-zara,pants-veromoda,bag-rebecca minkoff,shoes-balenciaga


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the nice comments! 


Beautiful Spring day today:

Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
Bangles: Zeeman
Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
Shoes: CL nichel Turbella


----------



## marie-lou

MsAnonymouss said:


> Lovely day at school
> Jeans- Rue 21, Vest- Thrift shop find, Black button up- Tesco, Necklace- Random outdoor Market



Lovely outfit!


----------



## marie-lou

caroulemapoulen said:


> From the last few days:



Great outfits!



ericanjensen said:


> *Zara *Alaia *Marc Jacobs *Louise Green



You look so good!!



pquiles said:


> View attachment 2168168
> 
> View attachment 2168169
> 
> View attachment 2168170
> 
> My OOFTD



Very fun outfit!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> jacket-zara,shirt-zara,pants-veromoda,bag-rebecca minkoff,shoes-balenciaga



Love the jacket and the shoes.



Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella



A M A Z I N G outfit! Ik ben best wel jaloers op de Balenciaga


----------



## Sculli

This small gucci bag used to be from my mum, I kinda took it from here, must be around 30 yrs old. I like The old gucci bags much more. The rest is a kenzo sweater, zara skort & acne booties.


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday: (very old) floral dress, Frye boots, Spell and the Gypsy Collective Voodoo Skull bag (love this bag and the price... It may break my Balenciaga addiction).


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Zara *Alaia *Marc Jacobs *Louise Green


Very chic!


----------



## kcf68

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel booties
> Equipment blouse
> Celine bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167273
> View attachment 2167274


Very pretty combo!


----------



## kcf68

MsAnonymouss said:


> Lovely day at school
> Jeans- Rue 21, Vest- Thrift shop find, Black button up- Tesco, Necklace- Random outdoor Market


Love the pop of Pink!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- you look great!


Thank you!


marie-lou said:


> Great outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very fun outfit!


Thank you!


kcf68 said:


> Very chic!



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Yesterday!!
Zara blazer
Ferragamo wedges
Zara top
Vs Siren jeans
Celine bag
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## pquiles

Adrienne Pappel,  BCBG,  Pineda Covalin,  Gucci,  LV,  and Chanel


----------



## pquiles

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yesterday!!
> Zara blazer
> Ferragamo wedges
> Zara top
> Vs Siren jeans
> Celine bag
> Chanel sunglasses
> View attachment 2168967
> View attachment 2168969



#Gorgeous#Pow!  Lol, using Mariah Carey's famous line 
Love the front of the home too.


----------



## wj4

bethni said:


> I generally don't go for bright colors but since the weather permits, I thought I'd be braver and I hope trousers these turned out okay!
> 
> Shirt: Zara
> Necklace: Korea
> Cardigan: Vanessa Bruno Athe
> Trousers: Topshop
> Boots: ACNE
> Bag: Saint Laurent
> Belt: ASOS
> 
> X
> 
> And thank you for all the lovely compliments on my previous posts!


The sweater is too awesome.  Love the texture!


sammie225 said:


> jacket-zara,shirt-zara,pants-veromoda,bag-rebecca minkoff,shoes-balenciaga


Did you pull over to take that pic?  Haha, just curious.  Really liking your pictures...quality is superb 


Weather cooled down today so went workwear inspired.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

laurenhaber said:


> J.Crew dress (can only be found in stores, for now), Cole Haan pumps, Chanel WOC



um LOVE this dress!!! damn you for making me go into the J.crew store, knowing me, I will probably find 10 other things to buy! haha


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> The sweater is too awesome.  Love the texture!
> 
> Did you pull over to take that pic?  Haha, just curious.  Really liking your pictures...quality is superb
> 
> 
> Weather cooled down today so went workwear inspired.



Very classy!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

pquiles said:


> #Gorgeous#Pow!  Lol, using Mariah Carey's famous line
> Love the front of the home too.



Thank you...i wish this was my home lol its my jewelry store, as we were pulling up i was joking with my dbf if my jeweler would rent it out to me to live in haha


----------



## marie-lou

pquiles said:


> Adrienne Pappel,  BCBG,  Pineda Covalin,  Gucci,  LV,  and Chanel
> View attachment 2168987
> 
> View attachment 2168993



You look _great _in that dress!



wj4 said:


> The sweater is too awesome.  Love the texture!
> 
> Did you pull over to take that pic?  Haha, just curious.  Really liking your pictures...quality is superb
> 
> 
> Weather cooled down today so went workwear inspired.



Stylish... as always


----------



## marie-lou

dragonette said:


> Yesterday: (very old) floral dress, Frye boots, Spell and the Gypsy Collective Voodoo Skull bag (love this bag and the price... It may break my Balenciaga addiction).



Such a cute dress!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Yesterday!!
> Zara blazer
> Ferragamo wedges
> Zara top
> Vs Siren jeans
> Celine bag
> Chanel sunglasses
> View attachment 2168967
> View attachment 2168969



Very lovely outfit. I really like the blazer!


----------



## Myrkur

With lavender chanel flap


----------



## J_L33

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Abercrombie & Fitch, Charles David, Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors, Nordstrom



Hey, I love seeing your OOTDs and reading your blog. You're a true hi-low mix and match genius! Your taste is impeccable.


----------



## weibaobai

Cashmere 360 sweater, Current/Elliott denim, Chanel boy, All Saints shoes


----------



## dragonette

marie-lou said:


> Such a cute dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely outfit. I really like the blazer!



Thank you, marie-lou!


----------



## julijica

Zara Jeans and Jacket
Burberry shirt
Converse sneakers
LV neverfull damier (baby bag)
For the walk in the park with baby.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Spring day today:
> 
> Retro dress: Hell Bunny Vixen
> Bangles: Zeeman
> Bag: Balenciaga Floral City
> Shoes: CL nichel Turbella



Love this dress on you.


----------



## marie-lou

weibaobai said:


> Cashmere 360 sweater, Current/Elliott denim, Chanel boy, All Saints shoes



Classy and fun!!


----------



## marie-lou

julijica said:


> Zara Jeans and Jacket
> Burberry shirt
> Converse sneakers
> LV neverfull damier (baby bag)
> For the walk in the park with baby.



Very fun outfit


----------



## marie-lou

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2169977
> 
> 
> With lavender chanel flap



Love this outfit. You look great!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Marie-lou! 



marie-lou said:


> Classy and fun!!


----------



## sammie225

jacket-h&m,pants-zara,shoes-chanel


----------



## Myrkur

julijica said:


> Zara Jeans and Jacket
> Burberry shirt
> Converse sneakers
> LV neverfull damier (baby bag)
> For the walk in the park with baby.



We have the same leather jacket


----------



## Myrkur

marie-lou said:


> Love this outfit. You look great!



Thank you!!


----------



## Myrkur

Todays outfit, fred perry, zara, louis vuitton and chanel.


----------



## xJOLE

GAP dress, H&M belt, Vince Camuto sandals, Balenciaga RH City bag


----------



## ericanjensen

*Smythe *Rails *G-Star *Marc Jacobs *Azzedine Alaia


----------



## kcf68

xJOLE said:


> GAP dress, H&M belt, Vince Camuto sandals, Balenciaga RH City bag


Lovely floral


----------



## CGORO2

Me wearing a YD coat, YD shirt, Just Jeans skinny jeans, Louis Vuitton weekender bag, Mascotte sunglasses, Tod'a loafers


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

MsAnonymouss said:


> From my trip to the exotic country of Pakistan about 2 weeks ago. I was amazed at how fashionable Pakistanis were. Some women rocked western style clothes and some rocked the shalwar qamise (Like the outfit i'm wearing in the picture) but even then they look fabulous in them.   I thought I wouldn't look good in baggy Muslim clothing. But the way the top was cut actually made me look slimmer and was quite flattering. The picture was taken at Faisal Mosque.
> 
> Clothing: Pakistan Jinna Market
> Earrings: Mikoopu



Beautiful Color and background!  LOVE the info and details of location about the outfit as well.  FUN!!


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> GAP dress, H&M belt, Vince Camuto sandals, Balenciaga RH City bag



Wow! Perfection.


----------



## melikey

Uniform. Plaid, skinnies, loafers, bag.


----------



## marie-lou

MsAnonymouss said:


> On my way to a funeral in Thailand about a month ago.
> 
> Dress: Thai outdoor market
> Necklace: Mikoopu
> Shoes: Platinum Mall in Bangkok
> Bracelet and waist belt: Whoesale market in Bangkok





MsAnonymouss said:


> From my trip to the exotic country of Pakistan about 2 weeks ago. I was amazed at how fashionable Pakistanis were. Some women rocked western style clothes and some rocked the shalwar qamise (Like the outfit i'm wearing in the picture) but even then they look fabulous in them.   I thought I wouldn't look good in baggy Muslim clothing. But the way the top was cut actually made me look slimmer and was quite flattering. The picture was taken at Faisal Mosque.
> 
> Clothing: Pakistan Jinna Market
> Earrings: Mikoopu


I love both outfits!!


----------



## marie-lou

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 2171957
> 
> View attachment 2171958
> 
> 
> Me wearing a YD coat, YD shirt, Just Jeans skinny jeans, Louis Vuitton weekender bag, Mascotte sunglasses, Tod'a loafers



You can never go wrong with that bag 



melikey said:


> Uniform. Plaid, skinnies, loafers, bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172194



Stylish!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> jacket-h&m,pants-zara,shoes-chanel



Love it!



Myrkur said:


> Todays outfit, fred perry, zara, louis vuitton and chanel.
> View attachment 2171404



Relaxed but elegant!


----------



## marie-lou

xJOLE said:


> GAP dress, H&M belt, Vince Camuto sandals, Balenciaga RH City bag



Gorgeous dress and shoes!!



ericanjensen said:


> *Smythe *Rails *G-Star *Marc Jacobs *Azzedine Alaia



Love this outfit!! Especially the colour of the blazer.


----------



## Elsie87

Today's outfit:

Blazer: Gucci
Top: no brand
Skinnies: Esprit
Spiked cuff: Forever 21
Bag: Chanel Scales flap
Shoes: CL Simple 85


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, Celine sunglasses, Frame denim jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, T by Alexander Wang sweater.


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous dress and shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit!! Especially the colour of the blazer.



Thank you!


----------



## bag in black

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, Celine sunglasses, Frame denim jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, T by Alexander Wang sweater.



very very Stylish , your Jacket is a Dream


----------



## sammie225

jacket-zara,shirt-zara,pants-hollister,flats-zara,bag-balenciaga


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> jacket-zara,shirt-zara,pants-hollister,flats-zara,bag-balenciaga



Cute outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85



Ahh! Another great outfit! I love your style 



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, Celine sunglasses, Frame denim jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, T by Alexander Wang sweater.



Lovely outfit


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing mint on mint on mint. . . .Club Monaco dress and jacket, Coach bag, Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## melikey

Miami Vice-esque, lol. A.P.C., vintage, Gap, Chanel, Céline.


----------



## agalarowicz

totally in love with this dress. have been wearing it over and over!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, Celine sunglasses, Frame denim jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Celine horizontal cabas tote, T by Alexander Wang sweater.



Love the jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85



Wonderful!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Rag and Bone floppy brim fedora, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Frame Denim jeans in Le Skinny de Jeanne, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Acne Hynde belt, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Celine horizontal cabas tote


----------



## d-girl1011

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Rag and Bone floppy brim fedora, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Frame Denim jeans in Le Skinny de Jeanne, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Acne Hynde belt, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Celine horizontal cabas tote



your outfits are always so amazing


----------



## kcf68

agalarowicz said:


> totally in love with this dress. have been wearing it over and over!


This is cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Plim one piece, Prada sandals, Hermes bag


----------



## bbagsforever

d-girl1011 said:


> your outfits are always so amazing



Thanks so much!


----------



## pquiles

marie-lou said:


> You look _great _in that dress!
> 
> :



Thank you


----------



## agalarowicz

kcf68 said:


> This is cute!



Thank you


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Plim one piece, Prada sandals, Hermes bag


Very pretty!


----------



## beagly911

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing mint on mint on mint. . . .Club Monaco dress and jacket, Coach bag, Boutique 9 heels.


Very nice!



melikey said:


> Miami Vice-esque, lol. A.P.C., vintage, Gap, Chanel, Céline.
> 
> View attachment 2173190


Ok now I have the theme song going through my head!!!



agalarowicz said:


> totally in love with this dress. have been wearing it over and over!


So cute, where did you get the dress, I really like it!!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Rag and Bone floppy brim fedora, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Frame Denim jeans in Le Skinny de Jeanne, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Acne Hynde belt, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Celine horizontal cabas tote


Looking good bbags!!



weibaobai said:


> Plim one piece, Prada sandals, Hermes bag


Great casual look!


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy top & shoes, Garage jeans, J.Crew bracelet & LV Speedy







H&M shirt, Garage jeans, Coach mini-tanner tote & Old Navy shoes:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Blazer: Gucci
> Top: no brand
> Skinnies: Esprit
> Spiked cuff: Forever 21
> Bag: Chanel Scales flap
> Shoes: CL Simple 85



Great outfit. Did u get the shoes recently? They are exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## marie-lou

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy top & shoes, Garage jeans, J.Crew bracelet & LV Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M shirt, Garage jeans, Coach mini-tanner tote & Old Navy shoes:



Cute!!


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing mint on mint on mint. . . .Club Monaco dress and jacket, Coach bag, Boutique 9 heels.



Amazing outfit. I love it.



melikey said:


> Miami Vice-esque, lol. A.P.C., vintage, Gap, Chanel, Céline.
> 
> View attachment 2173190


----------



## marie-lou

agalarowicz said:


> totally in love with this dress. have been wearing it over and over!



I love this!! 



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Rag and Bone floppy brim fedora, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Frame Denim jeans in Le Skinny de Jeanne, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Acne Hynde belt, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Celine horizontal cabas tote



You look great!


----------



## marie-lou

weibaobai said:


> Plim one piece, Prada sandals, Hermes bag



Very relaxed. And great bag!!


----------



## poppylee

that's my outfit~today~ lol:lolots::giggles:


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy top & shoes, Garage jeans, J.Crew bracelet & LV Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M shirt, Garage jeans, Coach mini-tanner tote & Old Navy shoes:


Simple and very lovely!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy top & shoes, Garage jeans, J.Crew bracelet & LV Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M shirt, Garage jeans, Coach mini-tanner tote & Old Navy shoes:


 
Lovely outfits, you have a great sense of style!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing mint on mint on mint. . . .Club Monaco dress and jacket, Coach bag, Boutique 9 heels.


 
Gorgeous!! I love it!



weibaobai said:


> Plim one piece, Prada sandals, Hermes bag


 
Such a fun summer outfit! I love your Garden Party!


----------



## xJOLE

Joe Fresh dress, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Forever21 wishbone bracelet, House of Harlow leather wrap bracelet, Balenciaga RH City bag


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy top & shoes, Garage jeans, J.Crew bracelet & LV Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M shirt, Garage jeans, Coach mini-tanner tote & Old Navy shoes:



Love them both- the first outfit especially!


----------



## umlm

my outfit at Nha Trang in Viet Nam.
Denim shirt: Pepe jeans
jeans: Miss sixty
Shoes: Espadrilles Chanel
Bag: Chanel


----------



## kiwishopper

Puffy sleeved dress with Balenciaga Mangue City today. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## ericanjensen

*3.1 Phillip Lim *Vintage *Rebecca Minkoff *Alaia


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> View attachment 2175822
> 
> 
> my outfit at Nha Trang in Viet Nam.
> Denim shirt: Pepe jeans
> jeans: Miss sixty
> Shoes: Espadrilles Chanel
> Bag: Chanel



Pretty outfit!!



kiwishopper said:


> Puffy sleeved dress with Balenciaga Mangue City today. More pictures are on my blog



_Love_ the bag


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *3.1 Phillip Lim *Vintage *Rebecca Minkoff *Alaia



Love this outfit from head to toe!! You look great.


----------



## weibaobai

F21 dress, Marc Jacobs flats, H CDC


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks HermesNewbie!



HermesNewbie said:


> Such a fun summer outfit! I love your Garden Party!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks marie-lou, Hawaii always relaxes me! 



marie-lou said:


> Very relaxed. And great bag!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you beagly911!



beagly911 said:


> Great casual look!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you KCF68! 



kcf68 said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> F21 dress, Marc Jacobs flats, H CDC


Ohhh even prettier!


----------



## beagly911

I haven't posted here in a long time ~ today's outfit  Loft dress (a few sizes too big ~ time to clean out the closet), scarf (from a friend) and nude 70 simples.


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *3.1 Phillip Lim *Vintage *Rebecca Minkoff *Alaia


Wow- very nice!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


> F21 dress, Marc Jacobs flats, H CDC



Lovely


----------



## Nolia

*Updating with three images!!

First look was two weeks ago. Clothing H&M and XXI. Purse is Celine Micro in Lipstick Smooth leather.  Shoes are Louboutin Ron Rons!

Second look was from last week's sunny, sweaty and hot shopping trip. Top to bottom low end: H&M, Suzy Shier, Roots but shoes are Louboutiin Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals.

Third look is tonight's casual outfit. Again, lots of H&M and XXI stuff finished with a Chanel WOC and Louboutin Ron Rons.*


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, things have been a bit hectic so I've been silently enjoying all the outfit posts in this thread for a while. Here is my outfit today:


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Love this outfit from head to toe!! You look great.



Thank you!!


Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- very nice!



Thank you!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, things have been a bit hectic so I've been silently enjoying all the outfit posts in this thread for a while. Here is my outfit today:



You look fantastic hun!


----------



## Bratty1919

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, things have been a bit hectic so I've been silently enjoying all the outfit posts in this thread for a while. Here is my outfit today:



Very nice!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

weibaobai said:


> F21 dress, Marc Jacobs flats, H CDC



When did you get this dress? I love it!


----------



## marie-lou

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, things have been a bit hectic so I've been silently enjoying all the outfit posts in this thread for a while. Here is my outfit today:



Very pretty outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

Nolia said:


> *Updating with three images!!
> 
> First look was two weeks ago. Clothing H&M and XXI. Purse is Celine Micro in Lipstick Smooth leather.  Shoes are Louboutin Ron Rons!
> 
> Second look was from last week's sunny, sweaty and hot shopping trip. Top to bottom low end: H&M, Suzy Shier, Roots but shoes are Louboutiin Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals.
> 
> Third look is tonight's casual outfit. Again, lots of H&M and XXI stuff finished with a Chanel WOC and Louboutin Ron Rons.*



Great outfits


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

It's finally, finally, FINALLY getting warmer here in the frozen north. In fact, warm enough to bring out the Little White Dresses!  Just not warm enough to skip wearing tights just yet, unless you wanna walk around with blue, goosebumpy icicles instead of legs of course. 

Leather jacket from Denham, dress from Sandro, bag is Mulberry Evelina in summer khaki, foldable RayBan Wayfarers, jewellery from YSL, Bjørg, Maria Black and Alexander McQueen.


----------



## bag in black

my Outfit from today


----------



## umlm

marie-lou said:


> Pretty outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> _Love_ the bag


Thank Marie- Lou so much. I will need to try more and more.


----------



## umlm

Vinpearl in Nha Trang
Dress: Maxi ASOS
Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba
Belt: Gucci


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone! :urock:





Sweetyqbk said:


> Great outfit. Did u get the shoes recently? They are exactly what I'm looking for


 
Thank you! Got them last year (Spring season) I think.


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> It's finally, finally, FINALLY getting warmer here in the frozen north. In fact, warm enough to bring out the Little White Dresses!  Just not warm enough to skip wearing tights just yet, unless you wanna walk around with blue, goosebumpy icicles instead of legs of course.
> 
> Leather jacket from Denham, dress from Sandro, bag is Mulberry Evelina in summer khaki, foldable RayBan Wayfarers, jewellery from YSL, Bjørg, Maria Black and Alexander McQueen.



omg, SO cute


----------



## sammie225

knee boots and lv galliera


----------



## marie-lou

bag in black said:


> my Outfit from today



LOVE the bag!


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> View attachment 2176983
> 
> 
> Vinpearl in Nha Trang
> Dress: Maxi ASOS
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba
> Belt: Gucci



Gorgeous dress.



sammie225 said:


> knee boots and lv galliera



Awesome boots!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*H&M* blouse
*Rag & Bone* jeans
*Céline* clutch
*Hermès* belt and bracelet
*Valentino* kitten heels


----------



## lakeshow

*CEC.LV4eva* i love that look! i've been trying to find more creative ways to style my pink jeans and i like the pop of red/orange. is that h&m blouse a recent find?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lakeshow said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* i love that look! i've been trying to find more creative ways to style my pink jeans and i like the pop of red/orange. is that h&m blouse a recent find?



Thanks lakeshow! Yeah, I'm not really good at mixing colors, but I thought the pink/red/orange combo was quite an "unexpected" mix that actually worked. The H&M top was from half a year ago? I'm not sure if you can still find the same top, but hopefully similar ones will still be around. Good luck!


----------



## Nefedov

Burberry briefcase
Ralph Lauren Polo
Met jeans
LV belt 
Rockport boat shoes
Porsche Design watch
Abercrombie & Fitch bracelet
Persol shades

View attachment 2177646


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> knee boots and lv galliera



Really like the dress! What is it?


----------



## sammie225

Bratty1919 said:


> Really like the dress! What is it?



Thank you  It's from the new icons collection from h&m


----------



## louisrl

Nice outfit !


----------



## umlm

marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome boots!!


Dear Marie-lou,
Thank you for the compliment. I was wondering if I will keep this dress or give away because I didn't wear it often. If not because of my hurt at the knee in Nha Trang, I might not take it out to wear. Your compliment reassure me. Thank you


----------



## umlm

Enjoy few days at the beach, one of the most beautiful beach in the world.
Marine Tshirt is a good choice, I think. This is also my new clothing purchase

Tee shirt: Esprit
Jeans: Miss Sixty
Belt: Gucci
Shoes: Sandals Kilim Louis Vuitton


----------



## sammie225

sunday : denim shirt,black pants&kilim boots  and of course : michael kors selma


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## Myrkur

marie-lou said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxed but elegant!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Christian Louboutin


----------



## umlm

perfect sunny day. Beautiful beach in Nha Trang, 
We went to the pool. 
we love this city.

Dress: Mango
Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> View attachment 2178272
> 
> 
> Enjoy few days at the beach, one of the most beautiful beach in the world.
> Marine Tshirt is a good choice, I think. This is also my new clothing purchase
> 
> Tee shirt: Esprit
> Jeans: Miss Sixty
> Belt: Gucci
> Shoes: Sandals Kilim Louis Vuitton



Love the shoes!



sammie225 said:


> sunday : denim shirt,black pants&kilim boots  and of course : michael kors selma



Very cute outfit


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin



Simply stunning!!



umlm said:


> View attachment 2179415
> 
> 
> perfect sunny day. Beautiful beach in Nha Trang,
> We went to the pool.
> we love this city.
> 
> Dress: Mango
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba



Love the outfit. And I envy your day


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin



Wow- very lovely!


----------



## weibaobai

Plim top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Lovemymarc~  It's from Forever21~  They've been coming out with some cute stuff as of late!



LoveMyMarc said:


> When did you get this dress? I love it!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Bratty1919!



Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Ohhh even prettier!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

weibaobai said:


> Hi Lovemymarc~  It's from Forever21~  They've been coming out with some cute stuff as of late!


Thank you! I was there today and stumbled upon it and bought it. I'm so glad it was there!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes



Love the top!


----------



## marie-lou

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Theory pant, All Saints shoes



Cute outfit!


----------



## umlm

marie-lou said:


> Simply stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit. And I envy your day


Thank you once again Marie-lou,
I'm sure you will enjoy Nha Trang if you would come here one day. This city is beautiful. I love the sun and the wind breezes. Perfect weather


----------



## umlm

The weather is nice everyday in Nha Trang. They said 300 sunny days per year. That doesn't mean 65 other days are grey, the weather is just cooler, about 25 degrees in those 65 days left.
Nha Trang has many mountains surrounded the sea, makes the scene really unique. It's really nice city. The beach with white sand, coconut tree around. We really enjoy this city.

My outfit today to walk out
Jeans: Diesel
Tunic: Cache cache
Shoes: Louis Vuitton Kilim
Sunglasses: Chloe


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rails *55DSL *Frye *Stetson


----------



## weibaobai

DVF jacket, J brand denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks marie-lou!



marie-lou said:


> Cute outfit!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you yoyotomatoe!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the top!


----------



## lovemysavior

Mother's Day outfit.


----------



## kcf68

umlm said:


> The weather is nice everyday in Nha Trang. They said 300 sunny days per year. That doesn't mean 65 other days are grey, the weather is just cooler, about 25 degrees in those 65 days left.
> Nha Trang has many mountains surrounded the sea, makes the scene really unique. It's really nice city. The beach with white sand, coconut tree around. We really enjoy this city.
> 
> My outfit today to walk out
> Jeans: Diesel
> Tunic: Cache cache
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Kilim
> Sunglasses: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2180484
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180487


Uhm my goodness, it is beautiful there.  I was born in Saigon.


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> DVF jacket, J brand denim, CL shoes


Very pretty!


----------



## melikey

Tuesday. Gap jacket, JCrew shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## brigadeiro

^goooooorgeous Celine Trapeze! 





​ Ginta embroidered bomber jacket​ Glassons merino striped wool top (I shared about these recently)​ Topshop Boutique black silk jogger pants (wish I could get another pair!)​ Nike Roshe run sneakers (seriously one of my best buys of 2013 so far)​


----------



## umlm

An old picture to note the day we leave Nha Trang. We will soon go to Da Nang. Love the beach so enjoy as much as we can.

Dress: Morgan de toi
Shoes: Nine West


----------



## umlm

kcf68 said:


> Uhm my goodness, it is beautiful there.  I was born in Saigon.


Thank you kcf68,
Nha Trang is really nice city. Beautiful beach. Many beautiful beaches in Viet Nam southern. We will soon go to Da Nang, one of the beautiful beach. Will send pictures soon. Are you Vietnamese or just born in Sai Gon?


----------



## sammie225

kimono-spelldesign,pants-h&m


----------



## melikey

brigadeiro said:


> ^goooooorgeous Celine Trapeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ Ginta embroidered bomber jacket​ Glassons merino striped wool top (I shared about these recently)​ Topshop Boutique black silk jogger pants (wish I could get another pair!)​ Nike Roshe run sneakers (seriously one of my best buys of 2013 so far)​



Thanks! I like your take on the black and white trend!


----------



## melikey

Wednesday. Rag&bone, BDG, Tod's and Céline.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

zara jckt, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> View attachment 2181956
> 
> 
> An old picture to note the day we leave Nha Trang. We will soon go to Da Nang. Love the beach so enjoy as much as we can.
> 
> Dress: Morgan de toi
> Shoes: Nine West



Wow- beautiful (you and the outfit!)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> zara jckt, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes



Love the jacket too. You are such classic beauty.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is my Wednesday outfit. The top is forever 21 and the skirt is Anthropologie.


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing:  H&M skirt, H&M jacket, Nine West shoes, Nordstrom top 

Xx


----------



## earthx

melikey said:


> Wednesday. Rag&bone, BDG, Tod's and Céline.
> 
> View attachment 2182120



Love the trapeze on you! Seeing this makes me want one even more! (:


----------



## earthx

First time joining this thread! I love OOTDs! 

Me in H&M jacket, Forever21 blouse, Forever21 shoes, and Chanel flap! (:


----------



## melikey

earthx said:


> First time joining this thread! I love OOTDs!
> 
> Me in H&M jacket, Forever21 blouse, Forever21 shoes, and Chanel flap! (:



Cute!


----------



## brigadeiro

*Velvet by Graham Spencer striped top 
*Rag & Bone 'The Dre' jeans  in Wells
*Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe
*Balenciaga Extra Courier bag (aka my 'baby/nappy bag - which is really a men's travel bag, yeah, it's _huge_) 

more pics in my blog, but didn't want to bore you all :shame:


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing T by Alexander Wang classic jersey t-shirt, Celine sunglasses, Sportsgirl hat, Isabel Marant Salome shorts, Natasha sandals.


----------



## earthx

melikey said:


> Cute!



thank you! you're too kind!


----------



## Bratty1919

earthx said:


> First time joining this thread! I love OOTDs!
> 
> Me in H&M jacket, Forever21 blouse, Forever21 shoes, and Chanel flap! (:



Fun outfit, cute pose. I like!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing T by Alexander Wang classic jersey t-shirt, Celine sunglasses, Sportsgirl hat, Isabel Marant Salome shorts, Natasha sandals.


Beautiful shot!


earthx said:


> First time joining this thread! I love OOTDs!
> 
> Me in H&M jacket, Forever21 blouse, Forever21 shoes, and Chanel flap! (:


You are too cute. I love seeing your pics! So refreshing.


----------



## umlm

The weather in Ha Noi today is very hot. It's 41 degrees. We could just take taxi to go out and meet friends, cannot take motorbike. My husband said he felt like melting.
I still can be In the mood to find one picture. 
Hope it goes out well.

Skirt and Tee shirt: New Look


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> View attachment 2183097
> 
> 
> The weather in Ha Noi today is very hot. It's 41 degrees. We could just take taxi to go out and meet friends, cannot take motorbike. My husband said he felt like melting.
> I still can be In the mood to find one picture.
> Hope it goes out well.
> 
> Skirt and Tee shirt: New Look


  Absolutely. Gorgeous!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Josh Brody *Pierre Hardy *Berge


----------



## wj4

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my Wednesday outfit. The top is forever 21 and the skirt is Anthropologie.


Love the print on the skirt!


umlm said:


> View attachment 2183097
> 
> 
> The weather in Ha Noi today is very hot. It's 41 degrees. We could just take taxi to go out and meet friends, cannot take motorbike. My husband said he felt like melting.
> I still can be In the mood to find one picture.
> Hope it goes out well.
> 
> Skirt and Tee shirt: New Look


I think humidity is the bigger factor, I'm originally from the same region.  Love the picture and outfit, must be a great camera!



weibaobai said:


> DVF jacket, J brand denim, CL shoes


Love the top!  As stated before, your friend in the back is looking very sharp too 


From the last several days, work has kept me busy from posting regularly.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ericanjensen said:


> *Josh Brody *Pierre Hardy *Berge



Love this post. I have seen so many cute maxis with the T-back and was struggling with how to wear it with "undergarments" ...love the tank with it!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you yoyotomatoe~  You're far too kind 



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the jacket too. You are such classic beauty.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4~  Love your preppy chic outfits!  Loves it!



wj4 said:


> Love the print on the skirt!
> 
> I think humidity is the bigger factor, I'm originally from the same region.  Love the picture and outfit, must be a great camera!
> 
> 
> Love the top!  As stated before, your friend in the back is looking very sharp too
> 
> 
> From the last several days, work has kept me busy from posting regularly.


----------



## weibaobai

Missoni dress, Charlotte Olympia flats


----------



## Tee

weibaobai said:


> Missoni dress, Charlotte Olympia flats


Pretty dress! I really like it in combo with those flats. You look lovely!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is my Wednesday outfit. The top is forever 21 and the skirt is Anthropologie.



Love the blues   And such a beautiful print on the skirt!



rikkiwest said:


> Wearing:  H&M skirt, H&M jacket, Nine West shoes, Nordstrom top



You make that combo look like a million bucks!!  Perfectly matched (thought it was a dress at first!)



umlm said:


> The weather in Ha Noi today is very hot. It's 41 degrees. We could just take taxi to go out and meet friends, cannot take motorbike. My husband said he felt like melting.
> I still can be In the mood to find one picture.
> Hope it goes out well.
> 
> Skirt and Tee shirt: New Look


Beautiful!  Hope you are enjoying your trip.  I am loving all the OOTDs you are posting as I love seeing the different cities in your backdrop.



ericanjensen said:


> *Josh Brody *Pierre Hardy *Berge



Comfy chic Erica!



weibaobai said:


> Missoni dress, Charlotte Olympia flats



Love the dress and the flats go perfectly.  Such happy go-lucky flats!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Spring outfit!  Equipment and Levis


----------



## marie-lou

weibaobai said:


> Missoni dress, Charlotte Olympia flats



Such a cute dress!!


----------



## marie-lou

mello_yello_jen said:


> Spring outfit!  Equipment and Levis



Love the pop of colour


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing T by Alexander Wang classic jersey t-shirt, Celine sunglasses, Sportsgirl hat, Isabel Marant Salome shorts, Natasha sandals.



Such a fun pic!



ericanjensen said:


> *Josh Brody *Pierre Hardy *Berge



 Love the outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Love the print on the skirt!
> 
> I think humidity is the bigger factor, I'm originally from the same region.  Love the picture and outfit, must be a great camera!
> 
> 
> Love the top!  As stated before, your friend in the back is looking very sharp too
> 
> 
> From the last several days, work has kept me busy from posting regularly.



Looking great in every outfit!!


----------



## Tee

mello_yello_jen said:


> Spring outfit!  Equipment and Levis


That Equipment top is so lovely and I really like how you styled it!


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: Free People shorts, J.Crew chambray shirt, Target shoes, Target tank top, Vintage Coach bag,  Tiffany &Co sunglasses, J.Crew necklace.


----------



## tiffany_

F21 T-Shirt & sweater
7 for all mankind jeans
Chanel beige GST w/GHW 
Chanel beige & black leather espadrilles


----------



## nycgr1

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing:  H&M skirt, H&M jacket, Nine West shoes, Nordstrom top
> 
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 2182590




Very cute.


----------



## nycgr1

mello_yello_jen said:


> Spring outfit!  Equipment and Levis




Love the colors.


----------



## Megadane

My first post in this thread..yikes! But I am so enamored with All Saints that I thought I'd give it a whirl. I thought I might be too long in the tooth for their styles but I absolutely love the quality and uniqueness of the brand.
All Saints Riviera Dress in charcoal, All Saints Damisi Boots, All Saints Pozini Necklace.


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic dress, Kate Spade necklace, Tory Burch flats


----------



## ericanjensen

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love this post. I have seen so many cute maxis with the T-back and was struggling with how to wear it with "undergarments" ...love the tank with it!


Thank you!  Yeah, I wouldn't wear it with nothing under but that is how it is shown in stock photos!


mello_yello_jen said:


> Comfy chic Erica!


Thanks Jen!


marie-lou said:


> Such a fun pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Garage shirt, Target jeans, Accesorize necklace & Coach bag,


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ellapretty said:


> Garage shirt, Target jeans, Accesorize necklace & Coach bag,


Cute outfit! Especially like your Tanner bag!


----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> Missoni dress, Charlotte Olympia flats


Very awesome shoes!


mello_yello_jen said:


> Spring outfit!  Equipment and Levis


Love the spring colors 

Dark navy suit today...not sure what happened to the sun


----------



## asl_bebes

Megadane said:


> My first post in this thread..yikes! But I am so enamored with All Saints that I thought I'd give it a whirl. I thought I might be too long in the tooth for their styles but I absolutely love the quality and uniqueness of the brand.
> All Saints Riviera Dress in charcoal, All Saints Damisi Boots, All Saints Pozini Necklace.


OMG, love that dress!  Been eyeing that same one on their website ... I would wear every one of those outfits on the All Saints site (if I had the money. LOL)  Looks fabulous on you ... love, love!


----------



## marie-lou

Megadane said:


> My first post in this thread..yikes! But I am so enamored with All Saints that I thought I'd give it a whirl. I thought I might be too long in the tooth for their styles but I absolutely love the quality and uniqueness of the brand.
> All Saints Riviera Dress in charcoal, All Saints Damisi Boots, All Saints Pozini Necklace.



Great outfit!!!


----------



## marie-lou

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic dress, Kate Spade necklace, Tory Burch flats



Pretty!



Ellapretty said:


> Garage shirt, Target jeans, Accesorize necklace & Coach bag,



You look great 



wj4 said:


> Very awesome shoes!
> 
> Love the spring colors
> 
> Dark navy suit today...not sure what happened to the sun



Very fancy!!


----------



## marie-lou

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Free People shorts, J.Crew chambray shirt, Target shoes, Target tank top, Vintage Coach bag,  Tiffany &Co sunglasses, J.Crew necklace.



Very cute!



tiffany_ said:


> F21 T-Shirt & sweater
> 7 for all mankind jeans
> Chanel beige GST w/GHW
> Chanel beige & black leather espadrilles
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183491



I love the bag!!


----------



## Sparklybags

From my trip to Paris!


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Love the print on the skirt!
> 
> I think humidity is the bigger factor, I'm originally from the same region.  Love the picture and outfit, must be a great camera!
> 
> 
> Love the top!  As stated before, your friend in the back is looking very sharp too
> 
> 
> From the last several days, work has kept me busy from posting regularly.


Dear wj4,
I guessed you are from Asia but I couldn't know where you are from, surprisingly you are also Vietnamese. Yes, humidity is a big factor. It makes us feel even hotter, the fan cannot help because the air is already hot itself so just air-con can change a little. But sometimes we have blackout, today we had 3 times blackout so no more electricity, with 35 degree in house temperature. Really crazy hot


----------



## umlm

Bratty1919 said:


> Absolutely. Gorgeous!


Thank you Bratty1919


----------



## umlm

mello_yello_jen said:


> Love the blues   And such a beautiful print on the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> You make that combo look like a million bucks!!  Perfectly matched (thought it was a dress at first!)
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Hope you are enjoying your trip.  I am loving all the OOTDs you are posting as I love seeing the different cities in your backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> Comfy chic Erica!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress and the flats go perfectly.  Such happy go-lucky flats!


dear mello_yello_jen,
Thank you for complimenting my post. I love travelling, so I always try to take pictures as much as I can each place we go. Because I believe our memory is not good at remembering all the things but the pictures can capture the moments we've seen. One day we can see in our pics what we already saw or were.


----------



## umlm

my outfit for today

Dress: Tailor made in Viet Nam- designed by me
Shoes: New Look


----------



## bag in black

Megadane said:


> My first post in this thread..yikes! But I am so enamored with All Saints that I thought I'd give it a whirl. I thought I might be too long in the tooth for their styles but I absolutely love the quality and uniqueness of the brand.
> All Saints Riviera Dress in charcoal, All Saints Damisi Boots, All Saints Pozini Necklace.




Great Outfit , I Love All Saints


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> View attachment 2184312
> 
> 
> my outfit for today
> 
> Dress: Tailor made in Viet Nam- designed by me
> Shoes: New Look



Gorgeous dress!!


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> View attachment 2184312
> 
> 
> my outfit for today
> 
> Dress: Tailor made in Viet Nam- designed by me
> Shoes: New Look



I LOVE your dress!


----------



## loveceline30

Mother's Day Outfit #latepost
BCBG Dress, Rebecca Minkoff Mini Box, Aldo Wedge


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew top, Jbrand denim, CL shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much Tee!



Tee said:


> Pretty dress! I really like it in combo with those flats. You look lovely!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Mello_Yello_Jen!  It's all about fun flats!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Love the dress and the flats go perfectly.  Such happy go-lucky flats!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you marie lou~ Missoni makes some super fun prints and styles~



marie-lou said:


> Such a cute dress!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4~  BTW, Snazzy suit!


wj4 said:


> Very awesome shoes!


----------



## Bag_Whore

Very cute outfits Ladies!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Levi's *Alaia *Loeffler Randall


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew sweater, Genetic Denim jeans, Banana Republic booties


----------



## loveceline30

Birthday Weekend @ DC

Forever 21 Top and Bottom
RM Mini box
Zara Necklace
Nine West flats
MK Watch


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG Jacket
H&M Top
F21 pants
Prada Sunglasses
Balenciaga Purse


----------



## loveceline30

Birthday Dinner

BCBG Top, Skirt & Shoes


----------



## tiffany_

loveceline30 said:


> Birthday Dinner
> 
> BCBG Top, Skirt & Shoes


Gorgeous


----------



## rikkiwest

OOTD: Zara top, Forever21 jacket, Forever21 skirt


----------



## sammie225

you ladies all look beautiful  this thread is definitely one of my favorites here in tpf


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> Mother's Day Outfit #latepost
> BCBG Dress, Rebecca Minkoff Mini Box, Aldo Wedge



Simply Stunning!


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> Birthday Dinner
> 
> BCBG Top, Skirt & Shoes



So pretty!


----------



## earthx

Bratty1919 said:


> Fun outfit, cute pose. I like!





yoyotomatoe said:


> You are too cute. I love seeing your pics! So refreshing.



Your words has just brighten my day! Thank you so much (:


----------



## Nolia

*Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :giggles:

"Big Deal" top, skinny red ghw belt, double slit maxi skirt - H&M
Celine Lipstick Smooth Micro Luggage 
Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*


----------



## earthx

Today's one of those days where I just want to walk around wearing sweatpants; how I wish I own one lol.

Jacket: Silence + Noise, Urban Outfitters
Blouse: Forever21
Sandals: Zigi Soho
Bag: Chanel jumbo flap


----------



## Bratty1919

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :giggles:
> 
> "Big Deal" top, skinny red ghw belt, double slit maxi skirt - H&M
> Celine Lipstick Smooth Micro Luggage
> Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*



Loving the black & red !


----------



## melikey

earthx said:


> Today's one of those days where I just want to walk around wearing sweatpants; how I wish I own one lol.
> 
> Jacket: Silence + Noise, Urban Outfitters
> Blouse: Forever21
> Sandals: Zigi Soho
> Bag: Chanel jumbo flap



So cute! Love that jacket!


----------



## melikey

Friday. Rag&bone jacket and jeans, Dries Van Noten sweatshirt, Tod's loafers, Céline Trapeze. Must. Change. Bag. Soon.


----------



## loveceline30

Thank You Ladies



Bratty1919 said:


> Simply Stunning!





Bratty1919 said:


> So pretty!





tiffany_ said:


> Gorgeous


----------



## wj4

umlm said:


> View attachment 2184312
> 
> 
> my outfit for today
> 
> Dress: Tailor made in Viet Nam- designed by me
> Shoes: New Look


Very nice!  Are you a designer?  


marie-lou said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great
> 
> 
> 
> Very fancy!!


Thank you!


umlm said:


> Dear wj4,
> I guessed you are from Asia but I couldn't know where you are from, surprisingly you are also Vietnamese. Yes, humidity is a big factor. It makes us feel even hotter, the fan cannot help because the air is already hot itself so just air-con can change a little. But sometimes we have blackout, today we had 3 times blackout so no more electricity, with 35 degree in house temperature. Really crazy hot


I'm not from Vietnam.  I was born in Thailand 


Casual Friday:


----------



## earthx

wj4 said:


> I'm not from Vietnam.  I was born in Thailand
> 
> Casual Friday:



Ooh another thai person here! I'm originally from Thailand as well! 

Love the outfit by the way (:


----------



## marie-lou

loveceline30 said:


> Birthday Dinner
> 
> BCBG Top, Skirt & Shoes



Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :giggles:
> 
> "Big Deal" top, skinny red ghw belt, double slit maxi skirt - H&M
> Celine Lipstick Smooth Micro Luggage
> Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*



Those shoes!!! And what a great outfit


----------



## marie-lou

loveceline30 said:


> BCBG Jacket
> H&M Top
> F21 pants
> Prada Sunglasses
> Balenciaga Purse



Love this outfit as well.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore my new Gucci Soho Disco bag out yesterday, pumpkin leather. YAY!


----------



## Amandarin

Originally posted in the plus size forum, I moved back to the US yesterday, and Thursday I went to a fancy-ish dinner with the guy I was seeing in Denmark


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Marie-Lou



marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous outfit!!





marie-lou said:


> Love this outfit as well.


----------



## Nolia

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the black & red !





marie-lou said:


> Those shoes!!! And what a great outfit



Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## sammie225

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my new Gucci Soho Disco bag out yesterday, pumpkin leather. YAY!



oh this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## sammie225

very neutral today


----------



## umlm

marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous dress!!


Thank you Marie_lou,
you are always very kind


----------



## umlm

Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE your dress!


Thank you Bratty1919,
Happy that you like this dress. Don't know still if I will keep it


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Very nice!  Are you a designer?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm not from Vietnam.  I was born in Thailand
> 
> 
> Casual Friday:


Dear wj4,
I'm not working as a designer but I have degree from art school so I could design clothes for me sometimes. I'm also my husband's stylist.I'm the person who bought his clothes, ties, shoes... and advice him how to mix color to go to work or meet client.I'm trying to find a style for me too. But I'm not working for now so my style is really home made.


----------



## umlm

very simple dress for today. We are still in Ha Noi and it's hot today still but in the beginning of evening, the pouring rain refeshed the air.
I went to do yoga twice today. I sweat like being in sauna. But It's good.
Tomorrow will be a busy day for me. But I like being busy

Dress: Wal G from ASOS


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sammie225 said:


> oh this bag is gorgeous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## hanagirl

Off to have lunch by the beach with my BFF. 
Combining my inexpensive finds with a classic bag and my favorite flip flops.

*Cross-body Bag* - Chanel WOC in classic bkack caviar with GHW
*Mirrored Sunnies* - H&M
*Bracelets* - Marc Jacobs and Forever21
*Jelly Flip flops* - Tory Burch
*Smocked Maxi Dress* - Exhilaration from Target


----------



## marie-lou

Amandarin said:


> View attachment 2185365
> 
> 
> Originally posted in the plus size forum, I moved back to the US yesterday, and Thursday I went to a fancy-ish dinner with the guy I was seeing in Denmark



So cute!



sammie225 said:


> very neutral today



Love the bag


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> View attachment 2185625
> 
> very simple dress for today. We are still in Ha Noi and it's hot today still but in the beginning of evening, the pouring rain refeshed the air.
> I went to do yoga twice today. I sweat like being in sauna. But It's good.
> Tomorrow will be a busy day for me. But I like being busy
> 
> Dress: Wal G from ASOS



Cute dress!!



hanagirl said:


> Off to have lunch by the beach with my BFF.
> Combining my inexpensive finds with a classic bag and my favorite flip flops.
> 
> *Cross-body Bag* - Chanel WOC in classic bkack caviar with GHW
> *Mirrored Sunnies* - H&M
> *Bracelets* - Marc Jacobs and Forever21
> *Jelly Flip flops* - Tory Burch
> *Smocking Dress* - Exhilaration from Target
> 
> View attachment 2185680
> 
> View attachment 2185681
> 
> View attachment 2185682



I really like this outfit. It is making me want to buy a maxi dress


----------



## Bratty1919

hanagirl said:


> Off to have lunch by the beach with my BFF.
> Combining my inexpensive finds with a classic bag and my favorite flip flops.
> 
> *Cross-body Bag* - Chanel WOC in classic bkack caviar with GHW
> *Mirrored Sunnies* - H&M
> *Bracelets* - Marc Jacobs and Forever21
> *Jelly Flip flops* - Tory Burch
> *Smocking Dress* - Exhilaration from Target
> 
> View attachment 2185680
> 
> View attachment 2185681
> 
> View attachment 2185682



Very nice combo!


----------



## bag in black

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my new Gucci Soho Disco bag out yesterday, pumpkin leather. YAY!



I Love your Dress


----------



## melikey

Saturday. A.P.C., vintage, Gap, Tod's Givenchy.


----------



## lovemysavior

A little bit of F21, Zara and vintage accessories.


----------



## lizz

Old Navy tank and skirt, Crocs flip flops, Alexander Wang lilac/rose gold Rocco bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Beautiful bag & gorgeous outfit! Love everything about this look!



caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my new Gucci Soho Disco bag out yesterday, pumpkin leather. YAY!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hi all... Taking a stroll in city
Beautiful day...


----------



## Elsie87

Today's outfit:

Dress: Pepe Jeans
Cuff: vintage
Bag: vintage Chanel
Shoes: CL Altadama 100


----------



## Amandarin

Preakness 2013 dresses :3


----------



## fashion16

wj4 said:


> Love the print on the skirt!
> 
> I think humidity is the bigger factor, I'm originally from the same region.  Love the picture and outfit, must be a great camera!
> 
> 
> Love the top!  As stated before, your friend in the back is looking very sharp too
> 
> 
> From the last several days, work has kept me busy from posting regularly.



You are very shape looking!! I love the effort you put into dressing well.


----------



## melikey

DizzyFairy said:


> Hi all... Taking a stroll in city
> Beautiful day...



Cute! And that bag


----------



## flower71

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100


gorgeous as usual Elsie!



umlm said:


> View attachment 2183097
> 
> 
> The weather in Ha Noi today is very hot. It's 41 degrees. We could just take taxi to go out and meet friends, cannot take motorbike. My husband said he felt like melting.
> I still can be In the mood to find one picture.
> Hope it goes out well.
> 
> Skirt and Tee shirt: New Look


This pic makes me long for hot weather, you're beautiful (and the pic is perfect!)



ericanjensen said:


> *Josh Brody *Pierre Hardy *Berge


 Love your smile! And i am a P Hardy fan too



wj4 said:


> Love the print on the skirt!
> 
> I think humidity is the bigger factor, I'm originally from the same region.  Love the picture and outfit, must be a great camera!
> 
> 
> Love the top!  As stated before, your friend in the back is looking very sharp too
> 
> 
> From the last several days, work has kept me busy from posting regularly.


those orange pants are gorgeous, keep the pics coming, I am a fan of your mod pics


----------



## Bratty1919

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



just beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



Always love your outfits Elsie! 



hanagirl said:


> Off to have lunch by the beach with my BFF.
> Combining my inexpensive finds with a classic bag and my favorite flip flops.
> 
> *Cross-body Bag* - Chanel WOC in classic bkack caviar with GHW
> *Mirrored Sunnies* - H&M
> *Bracelets* - Marc Jacobs and Forever21
> *Jelly Flip flops* - Tory Burch
> *Smocked Maxi Dress* - Exhilaration from Target
> 
> View attachment 2185680
> 
> View attachment 2185681
> 
> View attachment 2185682



I like the boho look! Thanks for sharing with us!



sammie225 said:


> very neutral today



Love the casual and chic look!!!


----------



## umlm

flower71 said:


> gorgeous as usual Elsie!
> 
> This pic makes me long for hot weather, you're beautiful (and the pic is perfect!)
> 
> Love your smile! And i am a P Hardy fan too
> 
> 
> those orange pants are gorgeous, keep the pics coming, I am a fan of your mod pics


Thank flower71,
I was grown up in Viet Nam so I'm more in habbit with the sun. Sometimes, I feel very depressive in Europe with the long winter. Still asking myself if my husband will be ok to come back to live in my country.


----------



## umlm

Today three of us arrive in Da Nang. Beautiful Da Nang International airport. And perfect hotel room with bacolny sea view.Perfect beach at the back of hotel. Even better than in Nha Trang. Love it.
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tee shirt: Josephine
Short: Diesel
Shoes: Chanel


----------



## foxgal

Never visited here before...what a great thread! 

Casual sunny Sunday taking my niece to the local fair. Autumn Cashmere tank, Joe Fresh capris and flip flops, Michael Kors small Sloane pyramid stud bag and watch, mostly self-made jewelry.


----------



## umlm

foxgal said:


> Never visited here before...what a great thread!
> 
> Casual sunny Sunday taking my niece to the local fair. Autumn Cashmere tank, Joe Fresh capris and flip flops, Michael Kors small Sloane pyramid stud bag and watch, mostly self-made jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 2186925


yes, this thread is really inspirational. Love it


----------



## ycar123

Ok.. Tonight I'll show the world my new baby.. My Prada BN2558 in cammeo. A birthday gift today from my hubby (happy bday to me  ). Blazer, silk shirt, pants from Zara. Shoes from Max & Co., bracelet from Tiffany & Co.


----------



## ycar123




----------



## Bratty1919

ycar123 said:


> View attachment 2186964
> View attachment 2186965



Very, very nice!


----------



## ycar123

Bratty1919 said:


> Very, very nice!



thank you


----------



## wj4

earthx said:


> Ooh another thai person here! I'm originally from Thailand as well!
> 
> Love the outfit by the way (:


Sawadee krub 


umlm said:


> View attachment 2185625
> 
> very simple dress for today. We are still in Ha Noi and it's hot today still but in the beginning of evening, the pouring rain refeshed the air.
> I went to do yoga twice today. I sweat like being in sauna. But It's good.
> Tomorrow will be a busy day for me. But I like being busy
> 
> Dress: Wal G from ASOS


WOW!  This should be in a catalog somewhere.


fashion16 said:


> You are very shape looking!! I love the effort you put into dressing well.


Thanks   It is fun to make yourself dress nice!  My neighbor sometimes tell me 'one day you're in a suit, the next you're in jeans and sneakers.  I don't get it'.  Haha.


flower71 said:


> those orange pants are gorgeous, keep the pics coming, I am a fan of your mod pics


Thank you!  I'm too young to really comprehend the mod/skinhead scene, but it is unique to learn about them.  I started getting into some of the stuff when I ventured into fine footwear from England.

The kid in me still love bright sneakers, so today:


----------



## BasketballCourt

What I wore to see the new Star Trek movie this evening


----------



## marie-lou

ycar123 said:


> View attachment 2186964
> View attachment 2186965



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> Today three of us arrive in Da Nang. Beautiful Da Nang International airport. And perfect hotel room with bacolny sea view.Perfect beach at the back of hotel. Even better than in Nha Trang. Love it.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186869
> 
> Tee shirt: Josephine
> Short: Diesel
> Shoes: Chanel



Very cute!!



foxgal said:


> Never visited here before...what a great thread!
> 
> Casual sunny Sunday taking my niece to the local fair. Autumn Cashmere tank, Joe Fresh capris and flip flops, Michael Kors small Sloane pyramid stud bag and watch, mostly self-made jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 2186925



Love the tank


----------



## marie-lou

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Dress: Pepe Jeans
> Cuff: vintage
> Bag: vintage Chanel
> Shoes: CL Altadama 100



Love it from head to toe!


----------



## marie-lou

lovemysavior said:


> A little bit of F21, Zara and vintage accessories.



That bag is amazing!


----------



## bgyoshi

Out to dinner!

Had to venture out of my comfort zone (black, gray, white) just a little bit when I ran out of pants cuz I haven't done laundry since returning from my trip lol. Salmon colored Jeggings from Uniqlo!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hanagirl said:


> Off to have lunch by the beach with my BFF.
> Combining my inexpensive finds with a classic bag and my favorite flip flops.
> 
> *Cross-body Bag* - Chanel WOC in classic bkack caviar with GHW
> *Mirrored Sunnies* - H&M
> *Bracelets* - Marc Jacobs and Forever21
> *Jelly Flip flops* - Tory Burch
> *Smocked Maxi Dress* - Exhilaration from Target
> 
> View attachment 2185680
> 
> View attachment 2185681
> 
> View attachment 2185682


 
LOVE that dress!


----------



## lovemysavior

marie-lou said:


> That bag is amazing!


Thank you.  I have a slight obsession with clutches right now



caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my new Gucci Soho Disco bag out yesterday, pumpkin leather. YAY!


 
I love that Gucci bag.  I may have to add it to my wishlist



hanagirl said:


> Off to have lunch by the beach with my BFF.
> Combining my inexpensive finds with a classic bag and my favorite flip flops.
> 
> *Cross-body Bag* - Chanel WOC in classic bkack caviar with GHW
> *Mirrored Sunnies* - H&M
> *Bracelets* - Marc Jacobs and Forever21
> *Jelly Flip flops* - Tory Burch
> *Smocked Maxi Dress* - Exhilaration from Target
> 
> View attachment 2185680
> 
> View attachment 2185681
> 
> View attachment 2185682


 
Love that maxi and it looks great on you.


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Sawadee krub
> 
> WOW!  This should be in a catalog somewhere.
> 
> Thanks   It is fun to make yourself dress nice!  My neighbor sometimes tell me 'one day you're in a suit, the next you're in jeans and sneakers.  I don't get it'.  Haha.
> 
> Thank you!  I'm too young to really comprehend the mod/skinhead scene, but it is unique to learn about them.  I started getting into some of the stuff when I ventured into fine footwear from England.
> 
> The kid in me still love bright sneakers, so today:


Thank wj4,
I wish it could be also in a magazine. But i'm just lucky enough to find a good photograph sometimes


----------



## dangerouscurves

Enjoying the sunny day:
Top: Orsay
Shorts: H&M Denim
Belt: Mango
Bag: Prada
Watch: Roberto Cavalli


----------



## umlm

marie-lou said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tank


Thank Marie-Lou, you are always very nice to us


----------



## umlm

here we are in Da nang. I would like to take some pictures near the hotel lobby. We can see the building, the swimming pool and the sea a little further. Always sunny day. Perfect




Top: Morgan de toi
Jeans: Miss sixty
Shoes: Louis Vuitton elba
Bag: Chanel reissue
sunglasses: Chloe


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: Forever 21 Shorts, Zara Top, Forever21 Studded Fedora, Target sandals


----------



## weibaobai

Robert rodriguez top, Trouve leather shorts, Pierre Hardy Shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the sunny day:
> Top: Orsay
> Shorts: H&M Denim
> Belt: Mango
> Bag: Prada
> Watch: Roberto Cavalli
> 
> View attachment 2187980



Super cute!


----------



## dangerouscurves

weibaobai said:


> Robert rodriguez top, Trouve leather shorts, Pierre Hardy Shoes


 
Lovin' the shorts!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## sammie225

green leather jacket and a leopard shirt and my falabella bag


----------



## melikey

Monday. A.P.C. blazer, JCrew shirt, Gap pants, Tod's moccasins, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## DizzyFairy

melikey said:


> Cute! And that bag



Thx... U look very awesome .. always...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lovemysavior said:


> I love that Gucci bag.  I may have to add it to my wishlist



I think you should! I really love it!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic blazer and dress, Tory Burch flats, LOFT belt


----------



## ericanjensen

Said goodbye to this most perfect dress 

*Acne *Tabitha Simmons


----------



## wj4

Weather is warming up once again.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I'm getting extremely jealous of everyone warmer outfits but I love the colder months so I'm getting excited of the cooler weather here in Oz. 

Just a few recent outfits below.


----------



## PinkPeonies

ericanjensen said:


> Said goodbye to this most perfect dress
> 
> *Acne *Tabitha Simmons



That's sub an amazing dress. The silhouette and colour is perfect.

Where did it go?


----------



## Sparklybags

Another outfit from Paris!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Maje Circus coat
Equipment Sloane sweater 
Frame Denim jeans 
Zara loafers
Celine Blade bag
Louis Vuitton Sprouse scarf
Celine sunglasses


----------



## shalomjude

ericanjensen said:


> Said goodbye to this most perfect dress
> 
> *Acne *Tabitha Simmons



Ohh I love this dress .. tried it on and it is STUNNING.
Sad to see her go.


----------



## jen_sparro

wj4 said:


> Weather is warming up once again.



You mix colours so well! I wish more men dressed like this


----------



## umlm

We are still in Da Nang
This morning, I have to run quickly to breakfast because we woke up late and the breakfast buffet will be closed soon. So just very fast taken picture by my husband. Hope no one minds
No shoes- bared foot
Tee shirt: Burberry
Jeans. Diesel


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing a LOFT top, Francesca's Boutique skirt and Oia Jules earrings for a dinner date. Awkwardly, this outfit had me getting more male attention than any other!


----------



## wj4

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm getting extremely jealous of everyone warmer outfits but I love the colder months so I'm getting excited of the cooler weather here in Oz.
> 
> Just a few recent outfits below.
> 
> View attachment 2188741
> 
> View attachment 2188742
> 
> View attachment 2188743
> 
> View attachment 2188744
> 
> View attachment 2188745


Very nice.  A mix of styles!


jen_sparro said:


> You mix colours so well! I wish more men dressed like this


Haha, thank you 

Today...sharkskin suit.


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> Said goodbye to this most perfect dress
> 
> *Acne *Tabitha Simmons


Ohh this very pretty on you!


----------



## kcf68

umlm said:


> We are still in Da Nang
> This morning, I have to run quickly to breakfast because we woke up late and the breakfast buffet will be closed soon. So just very fast taken picture by my husband. Hope no one minds
> No shoes- bared foot
> Tee shirt: Burberry
> Jeans. Diesel
> View attachment 2189254


Cute!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Robert rodriguez top, Trouve leather shorts, Pierre Hardy Shoes


Pretty!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Very nice.  A mix of styles!
> 
> Haha, thank you
> 
> Today...sharkskin suit.



Very sharp- I like it!


----------



## sammie225

i wore this to work today


----------



## moomoo84

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm getting extremely jealous of everyone warmer outfits but I love the colder months so I'm getting excited of the cooler weather here in Oz.
> 
> Just a few recent outfits below.
> 
> View attachment 2188741
> 
> View attachment 2188742
> 
> View attachment 2188743
> 
> View attachment 2188744
> 
> View attachment 2188745



Hot! Love your style!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks dangerouscurves!  I'm love how it's finally shorts season again!



dangerouscurves said:


> Lovin' the shorts!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you kcf68! 



kcf68 said:


> Pretty!


----------



## ericanjensen

PinkPeonies said:


> That's sub an amazing dress. The silhouette and colour is perfect.
> 
> Where did it go?


I sold it & made a killing.  Sad but good!


shalomjude said:


> Ohh I love this dress .. tried it on and it is STUNNING.
> Sad to see her go.


I'm sad too 


kcf68 said:


> Ohh this very pretty on you!



Thank you!


----------



## sarteaga0408

First post here and after seeing wj4's post and the warm reception of seeing more guys post in here I will definitely be joining in. 

Just wanted to let all of you know that you are beautiful and that your outfits are amazing! 

I'm not a small guy and the fact that I am bigger dude has motivated me to show guys my size that you can dress well. In addition, my wife is my motivation for looking my best each and everyday!

Here a couple more on my blog as well...more tomorrow.


----------



## KseniaK

Hi,

That's me in ASOS dress, ZARA flats, Celine bag and RayBan sunglasses.


----------



## melikey

sarteaga0408 said:


> First post here and after seeing wj4's post and the warm reception of seeing more guys post in here I will definitely be joining in.
> 
> Just wanted to let all of you know that you are beautiful and that your outfits are amazing!
> 
> I'm not a small guy and the fact that I am bigger dude has motivated me to show guys my size that you can dress well. In addition, my wife is my motivation for looking my best each and everyday!
> 
> Here a couple more on my blog as well...more tomorrow.



Your clothes fit you wonderfully. Great style sir!


----------



## lovemysavior

Sundays outfit.  Forever 21 and plum Christian Louboutin Filo.


----------



## brigadeiro

Gorgeous Louboutins *lovemysavior*! (love your username and signature!) 






1. Zara embroidered jacket 
2. Bonds neat raglan t-shirt
3. Topshop Boutique silk jogger pants 
4. Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2190332





sarteaga0408 said:


> First post here and after seeing wj4's post and the warm reception of seeing more guys post in here I will definitely be joining in.
> 
> Just wanted to let all of you know that you are beautiful and that your outfits are amazing!
> 
> I'm not a small guy and the fact that I am bigger dude has motivated me to show guys my size that you can dress well. In addition, my wife is my motivation for looking my best each and everyday!
> 
> Here a couple more on my blog as well...more tomorrow.


You guys look great! And it is awesome seeing more guys joining in on the fun . Keep those outfits coming boys!


----------



## sarteaga0408

yoyotomatoe said:


> You guys look great! And it is awesome seeing more guys joining in on the fun . Keep those outfits coming boys!



Thank you! Here a few more from many days and weeks past. Haven't snapped anything for today, suppose to be 86 here in NYC today but it is still gray out.








wife and I








I'm a teacher


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew blazer, Banana Republic dress, Lanvin heels


----------



## Bratty1919

KseniaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's me in ASOS dress, ZARA flats, Celine bag and RayBan sunglasses.



Super cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

brigadeiro said:


> Gorgeous Louboutins *lovemysavior*! (love your username and signature!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Zara embroidered jacket
> 2. Bonds neat raglan t-shirt
> 3. Topshop Boutique silk jogger pants
> 4. Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe



Very nice. I especially like the jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blazer, Banana Republic dress, Lanvin heels
> View attachment 2190594



Very classy!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Max Studios *7FAM *Frye *Marc Jacobs


----------



## lovemysavior

brigadeiro said:


> Gorgeous Louboutins *lovemysavior*! (love your username and signature!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Zara embroidered jacket
> 2. Bonds neat raglan t-shirt
> 3. Topshop Boutique silk jogger pants
> 4. Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe



Thank you so much


----------



## sarteaga0408

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blazer, Banana Republic dress, Lanvin heels
> View attachment 2190594



Love the purple on you!

Sorry for the blurriness on a couple, more on the blog


----------



## sarteaga0408

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is a pic of my outfit this weekend, visiting my college as an alum. The skirt, chambray shirt and shoes are J. Crew.



Sorry to dig this one up but been looking through all these pages, admiring everyone's style. Are you an Oxy alum?! Go Tigers, fellow alum!


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing the MOST flattering Ted Baker peplum, banana republic jeans, and DSW old wedges, Alexis Bittar earrings.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

sarteaga0408 said:


> Thank you! Here a few more from many days and weeks past. Haven't snapped anything for today, suppose to be 86 here in NYC today but it is still gray out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a teacher



Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## saansh

I love ootd!  here is mine 
Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM
Tory Burch Reva Flats
Jeans H&M
Shirt NY
Trenchcoat Zara
Sunglasses Ray Ban 
 hope you like it


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew sweater, A wang skirt, Celine shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Thank you so everyone for your sweet comments on my last outfit.  Here is a new Tristan skirt that I'm really loving, with an H&M jacket, Jacob top and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## melikey

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so everyone for your sweet comments on my last outfit.  Here is a new Tristan skirt that I'm really loving, with an H&M jacket, Jacob top and Boutique 9 heels.



Gorgeous. You have a great eye for color and texture.


----------



## Bratty1919

saansh said:


> I love ootd!  here is mine
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM
> Tory Burch Reva Flats
> Jeans H&M
> Shirt NY
> Trenchcoat Zara
> Sunglasses Ray Ban
> hope you like it



I love it!


----------



## xJOLE

Silence &Noise jumpsuit, Forever21 studded belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City


----------



## mello_yello_jen

wj4 said:


> Love the spring colors



Thank you! I am loving your suits.  Love me a man in a nice suit 



nycgr1 said:


> Love the colors.


Thank you* nycgr1*



Tee said:


> That Equipment top is so lovely and I really like how you styled it!


Hugs, thank you so much *Tee*.



marie-lou said:


> Love the pop of colour


Always so kind, thank you* marie-lou*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

saansh said:


> I love ootd!  here is mine
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM
> Tory Burch Reva Flats
> Jeans H&M
> Shirt NY
> Trenchcoat Zara
> Sunglasses Ray Ban
> hope you like it


Looks like a photo out of a magazine 


Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so everyone for your sweet comments on my last outfit.  Here is a new Tristan skirt that I'm really loving, with an H&M jacket, Jacob top and Boutique 9 heels.


Gorgeous outfit an especially loving the skirt!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

xJOLE said:


> Silence &Noise jumpsuit, Forever21 studded belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City


WOW, I've never seen a jumpsuit look as good on anyone as it does on you!  Amazing!



pavilion said:


> J.Crew blazer, Banana Republic dress, Lanvin heels


Gorgeous and such a classic outfit, as always.



sarteaga0408 said:


>


Bravo, love a man who is confident enough to wear pink.  Looking good!



laurenhaber said:


> Wearing the MOST flattering Ted Baker peplum, banana republic jeans, and DSW old wedges, Alexis Bittar earrings.


I thought I recognized the building behind you and I'm like "no way, is she from SF?" and then I scroll down and see your location and indeed it is a SF building (right?)!  Love the peplum and wedges!



KseniaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's me in ASOS dress, ZARA flats, Celine bag and RayBan sunglasses.


That dress is such a beautiful color, compliments your skin perfectly!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

xJOLE said:


> Silence &Noise jumpsuit, Forever21 studded belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City



This outfit is perfect from head to toe! And I knew that was a TO neighborhood just by looking at it. You can take the girl out of TO but you can't take TO out of the girl .


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> Silence &Noise jumpsuit, Forever21 studded belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City



Beautiful!


----------



## melikey

xJOLE said:


> Silence &Noise jumpsuit, Forever21 studded belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City



Daytime glamorous. I love the hints of red.


----------



## melikey

A.P.C. blazer, Abercrombie shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Barton Perreira sunglasses, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## xJOLE

melikey said:


> Daytime glamorous. I love the hints of red.





Bratty1919 said:


> Beautiful!





yoyotomatoe said:


> This outfit is perfect from head to toe! And I knew that was a TO neighborhood just by looking at it. You can take the girl out of TO but you can't take TO out of the girl .





mello_yello_jen said:


> WOW, I've never seen a jumpsuit look as good on anyone as it does on you!  Amazing!



Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## marie-lou

xJOLE said:


> Silence &Noise jumpsuit, Forever21 studded belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City



Great outfit!!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew sweater, A wang skirt, Celine shoes


Classy!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Max Studios *7FAM *Frye *Marc Jacobs



Very elegant


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so everyone for your sweet comments on my last outfit.  Here is a new Tristan skirt that I'm really loving, with an H&M jacket, Jacob top and Boutique 9 heels.


Welcome Spring/Summer!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> i wore this to work today



I love this look!!


----------



## marie-lou

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm getting extremely jealous of everyone warmer outfits but I love the colder months so I'm getting excited of the cooler weather here in Oz.
> 
> Just a few recent outfits below.
> 
> View attachment 2188741
> 
> View attachment 2188742
> 
> View attachment 2188743
> 
> View attachment 2188744
> 
> View attachment 2188745



A M A Z I N G bag collection!! And great outfits


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Classy!


----------



## umlm

kcf68 said:


> Cute!


Thank kcf68 for your kind comment


----------



## umlm

Was too tired and felt asleep earlier this evening. Then woke up in the middle of the night and doing my OOTD. I'm not a model, not doing advertising for any brand. I'm just me
this is really awesome thread.

still in front of the sea in Da Nang city- Viet Nam
OOTD

dress: ASOS

Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba

sunglasses: Chloe


----------



## Mia Bella

I rarely remember to share my OOTD but today is not one of those days!

T by AW mesh tee
Zara cut-off twill shorts
Loeffler Randall Odette glitter flats
Balenciaga SGH Day in Pourpre
Blue/tan weenie dog, Emma 








umlm said:


> Was too tired and felt asleep earlier this evening. Then woke up in the middle of the night and doing my OOTD. I'm not a model, not doing advertising for any brand. I'm just me
> this is really awesome thread.
> 
> still in front of the sea in Da Nang city- Viet Nam
> OOTD
> 
> dress: ASOS
> 
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba
> 
> sunglasses: Chloe
> View attachment 2191032



You + green = meant to be. Lovely backdrop too


----------



## vietnamese

Dolce t shirt
Zara coat
Valentino bag
Dune brogue


----------



## brigadeiro

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice. I especially like the jacket!



Thanks *Bratty1919*! 



lovemysavior said:


> Thank you so much



PS. I hope this isn't taken in the wrong way (it is said in a good way), but it reminds me of that TV show 'GCB' (which I loved, and I'm a Christian too  )



saansh said:


> I love ootd!  here is mine
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM
> Tory Burch Reva Flats
> Jeans H&M
> Shirt NY
> Trenchcoat Zara
> Sunglasses Ray Ban
> hope you like it



Wow, is that Linz? It is absolutely beautiful! Gorgeous outfit too, love the trench


----------



## lovemysavior

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *Bratty1919*!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I hope this isn't taken in the wrong way (it is said in a good way), but it reminds me of that TV show 'GCB' (which I loved, and I'm a Christian too  )
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that Linz? It is absolutely beautiful! Gorgeous outfit too, love the trench


 
Lol....oh no offense taken   I didn't know what GCB stood for so I had to look it up.  I never saw that show but no worries


----------



## lovemysavior

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2191192
> 
> Dolce t shirt
> Zara coat
> Valentino bag
> Dune brogue


 
Love your Valentino!


----------



## Bratty1919

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *Bratty1919*!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I hope this isn't taken in the wrong way (it is said in a good way), but it reminds me of that TV show 'GCB' (which I loved, and I'm a Christian too  )



I'm not Christian but I am Texan- loved that show


----------



## KseniaK

Hi,

This is me in my going out outfit:

ZARA coat, ZARA blouse, Louboutin Bianca pumps, Chanel classic 2.55 flap bag.


----------



## wj4

umlm said:


> Was too tired and felt asleep earlier this evening. Then woke up in the middle of the night and doing my OOTD. I'm not a model, not doing advertising for any brand. I'm just me
> this is really awesome thread.
> 
> still in front of the sea in Da Nang city- Viet Nam
> OOTD
> 
> dress: ASOS
> 
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba
> 
> sunglasses: Chloe
> View attachment 2191032


Great outfit and backdrop!


vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2191192
> 
> Dolce t shirt
> Zara coat
> Valentino bag
> Dune brogue


Very lovely!


KseniaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is me in my going out outfit:
> 
> ZARA coat, ZARA blouse, Louboutin Bianca pumps, Chanel classic 2.55 flap bag.


Really digging this...along with the surrounding for the pic!


mello_yello_jen said:


> Thank you! I am loving your suits.  Love me a man in a nice suit


Haha, thank you 


Cropped upper and cuffed lower for today.


----------



## saansh

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *Bratty1919*!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I hope this isn't taken in the wrong way (it is said in a good way), but it reminds me of that TV show 'GCB' (which I loved, and I'm a Christian too  )
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that Linz? It is absolutely beautiful! Gorgeous outfit too, love the trench



Thank you very much! Yes its in Linz


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> Was too tired and felt asleep earlier this evening. Then woke up in the middle of the night and doing my OOTD. I'm not a model, not doing advertising for any brand. I'm just me
> this is really awesome thread.
> 
> still in front of the sea in Da Nang city- Viet Nam
> OOTD
> 
> dress: ASOS
> 
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba
> 
> sunglasses: Chloe
> View attachment 2191032



Great outfit and amazing location!!


----------



## marie-lou

Mia Bella said:


> I rarely remember to share my OOTD but today is not one of those days!
> 
> T by AW mesh tee
> Zara cut-off twill shorts
> Loeffler Randall Odette glitter flats
> Balenciaga SGH Day in Pourpre
> Blue/tan weenie dog, Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You + green = meant to be. Lovely backdrop too



Cute outfit and cute Emma 



vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2191192
> 
> Dolce t shirt
> Zara coat
> Valentino bag
> Dune brogue



Very elegant. Love the bag!


----------



## marie-lou

KseniaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is me in my going out outfit:
> 
> ZARA coat, ZARA blouse, Louboutin Bianca pumps, Chanel classic 2.55 flap bag.


Love the outfit 



wj4 said:


> Great outfit and backdrop!
> 
> Very lovely!
> 
> Really digging this...along with the surrounding for the pic!
> 
> Haha, thank you
> 
> 
> Cropped upper and cuffed lower for today.



Stylish!!


----------



## vietnamese

Thank you lovely peoples xoxo &#10084;


----------



## kcf68

Mia Bella said:


> I rarely remember to share my OOTD but today is not one of those days!
> 
> T by AW mesh tee
> Zara cut-off twill shorts
> Loeffler Randall Odette glitter flats
> Balenciaga SGH Day in Pourpre
> Blue/tan weenie dog, Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You + green = meant to be. Lovely backdrop too


Love those shoes!


----------



## kcf68

umlm said:


> Was too tired and felt asleep earlier this evening. Then woke up in the middle of the night and doing my OOTD. I'm not a model, not doing advertising for any brand. I'm just me
> this is really awesome thread.
> 
> still in front of the sea in Da Nang city- Viet Nam
> OOTD
> 
> dress: ASOS
> 
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba
> 
> sunglasses: Chloe
> View attachment 2191032


Beautiful!


----------



## sarteaga0408

I love the positiveness of everyone in here! I work around many beautiful and stylish women but always find myself taking a step back in regards to telling them that because it may come off as me trying to make a pass. If only the real world could be as open and positive as this thread. 

Everything I've seen and I've gone through every single page in the last 3 days is simply amazing, you ladies are beautiful and have amazing style!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

It's raining cats and dogs here in Norway these days (some parts of the country are even flooded!), so umbrellas, rubber boots and rain coats have been a must this whole week. Today, however, the rain finally let up a little and I could wear my heels to work again. Hooray! 

I'm wearing: Current Elliott jeans, Acne booties, Barbour men's jacket, T by Alexander Wang top, Samsøe & Samsøe men's cardigan, Mulberry Evelina bag and various jewelry.


----------



## sarteaga0408

I probably should have tucked the shirt in...Banana Repulic, H&M, Gucci


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Great outfit and backdrop!
> 
> Very lovely!
> 
> Really digging this...along with the surrounding for the pic!
> 
> Haha, thank you
> 
> 
> Cropped upper and cuffed lower for today.



Love it!


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> It's raining cats and dogs here in Norway these days (some parts of the country are even flooded!), so umbrellas, rubber boots and rain coats have been a must this whole week. Today, however, the rain finally let up a little and I could wear my heels to work again. Hooray!
> 
> I'm wearing: Current Elliott jeans, Acne booties, Barbour men's jacket, T by Alexander Wang top, Samsøe & Samsøe men's cardigan, Mulberry Evelina bag and various jewelry.



Very nice! Where did you get the bracelet? TIA!


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Great outfit and backdrop!
> 
> Very lovely!
> 
> Really digging this...along with the surrounding for the pic!
> 
> Haha, thank you
> 
> 
> Cropped upper and cuffed lower for today.


Thank you wj4,
You look always great


----------



## umlm

Mia Bella said:


> I rarely remember to share my OOTD but today is not one of those days!
> 
> T by AW mesh tee
> Zara cut-off twill shorts
> Loeffler Randall Odette glitter flats
> Balenciaga SGH Day in Pourpre
> Blue/tan weenie dog, Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You + green = meant to be. Lovely backdrop too


Thank you Mia-bella.
You look really nice. I have gained some weight in Viet Nam. I have to do diet to get back to be as nice fit as you


----------



## umlm

marie-lou said:


> Great outfit and amazing location!!


Thanks Marie-Lou,
Do you post your outfit sometimes too?


----------



## umlm

kcf68 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank kcf68,
Da Nang is really beautiful city. Love it. We will definitely come back


----------



## umlm

Back to Ha Noi,
so here is my out fit for today
Shoes: Zign
dress: La Redoute creation
ATTACH]2192173[/ATTACH]


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice! Where did you get the bracelet? TIA!



Thank you!  The bracelet is actually from H&M. I got it very recently, so should still be available.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Acne Studios&#65279; Sapata knit
Isabel Marant Dicker boots
Isabel Marant&#65279; Madelia shirt
FRAME Denim&#65279; jeans
Cartier ring
Isabel Marant Daisy coat
Jérôme Dreyfuss Albert bag


----------



## tiffany_

Top- F21
Pants- J Brand
Flats- Prada

And wearing my new white baby today. LV Neo L.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Helmut Lang and faux leather (and Alejandro Ingelmos, again )


----------



## Bratty1919

mello_yello_jen said:


> Helmut Lang and faux leather (and Alejandro Ingelmos, again )



Cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

KseniaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is me in my going out outfit:
> 
> ZARA coat, ZARA blouse, Louboutin Bianca pumps, Chanel classic 2.55 flap bag.


Gorgeous, love your outfit


----------



## CoachGirl12

Nothing too fancy today...
Top: Express
Jeans: Express
Wedge Sandals: Target 
Jewelry: Urban Outfitters/Coach/Kate Spade
Bag: Coach


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Today my outfit consisted of this dress from Anthropologie. It was a great deal!


----------



## wj4

tiffany_ said:


> Top- F21
> Pants- J Brand
> Flats- Prada
> 
> And wearing my new white baby today. LV Neo L.





mello_yello_jen said:


> Helmut Lang and faux leather (and Alejandro Ingelmos, again )
> http://www.whereshewears.com/2013/05/billowy-helmut-lang-with-black-faux.html


Love the skirt!


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> It's raining cats and dogs here in Norway these days (some parts of the country are even flooded!), so umbrellas, rubber boots and rain coats have been a must this whole week. Today, however, the rain finally let up a little and I could wear my heels to work again. Hooray!
> 
> I'm wearing: Current Elliott jeans, Acne booties, Barbour men's jacket, T by Alexander Wang top, Samsøe & Samsøe men's cardigan, Mulberry Evelina bag and various jewelry.


Such lovely pictures!


marie-lou said:


> Love the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Stylish!!


Thank you 


It was cloudy today so the picture came out less than nice.  The shirt has tiny red flowers all over, and tie is a knit.


----------



## vietnamese

Mcm tote
Mango shirt
Dolce gabbana belt
Victoria secret jeans
Aldo shoes 
Today &#10084;


----------



## Sparklybags

One more outfit from Paris and one from back home!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm getting extremely jealous of everyone warmer outfits but I love the colder months so I'm getting excited of the cooler weather here in Oz.
> 
> Just a few recent outfits below.
> 
> View attachment 2188741
> 
> View attachment 2188742
> 
> View attachment 2188743
> 
> View attachment 2188744
> 
> View attachment 2188745



Those printed trousers are everything and those Chanel espadrilles


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## caroulemapoulen

From yesterday at the Tivoli Gardens in Copenhagen:


----------



## soleilbrun

mello_yello_jen said:


> Helmut Lang and faux leather (and Alejandro Ingelmos, again )


 
  Very nice.



hellokatiegirl said:


> Today my outfit consisted of this dress from Anthropologie. It was a great deal!


 
I love the colors.



wj4 said:


> Love the skirt!
> 
> Such lovely pictures!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> It was cloudy today so the picture came out less than nice. The shirt has tiny red flowers all over, and tie is a knit.


  Tres chic!


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: H&M top, H&M blazer, H&M bottoms, Max Studio shoes (old)


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew sweater, Hugo Boss skirt, Kate Spade necklace, Banana Republic heels


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing the most flattering ultra high rise skinny jeans from JBrand, a Nordstrom top, old necklace, and Coach heels.


----------



## Bratty1919

pavilion said:


> J.Crew sweater, Hugo Boss skirt, Kate Spade necklace, Banana Republic heels
> View attachment 2193343



Very nice!


----------



## Myrkur

tiffany_ said:


> Top- F21
> Pants- J Brand
> Flats- Prada
> 
> And wearing my new white baby today. LV Neo L.


Beautiful LV. I love this model, my friend has this bag in black.


----------



## Myrkur

wj4 said:


> Love the skirt!
> 
> Such lovely pictures!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> It was cloudy today so the picture came out less than nice.  The shirt has tiny red flowers all over, and tie is a knit.



Cool suit!


----------



## melikey

Boyfriend's softball hat, Dries sweatshirt, rag&bone jeans, Oliver Peoples sunglasses, Miansai cuff, Cole Haan shoes, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## Julide

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing the most flattering ultra high rise skinny jeans from JBrand, a Nordstrom top, old necklace, and Coach heels.



Though jeans look great! Would love to know the name of the jeans. I am always looking for a good pair of high waisted jeans!!


----------



## wj4

soleilbrun said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors.
> 
> 
> Tres chic!





Myrkur said:


> Cool suit!


Thanks so much 


Casual Friday today:


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today: Old Navy, Stafford, American Rag, Cole Haan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## marie-lou

hellokatiegirl said:


> Today my outfit consisted of this dress from Anthropologie. It was a great deal!



Cute dress


----------



## marie-lou

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2192959
> 
> Mcm tote
> Mango shirt
> Dolce gabbana belt
> Victoria secret jeans
> Aldo shoes
> Today &#10084;



I really like this outfit


----------



## PinkPeonies

Can't get enough of Selma!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Lindsey jacket, Chanel 2.55 bag, Frame Denim jeans, Isabel Marant net shirt, Valentino Rockstud heels.


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> Casual Friday today:


very cool outfit


----------



## umlm

Here in Ha Noi. Meet friends and go to the restaurants too often make me gained 3 kilos. Too much. I will need to do diet. I still go to yoga everyday.D-9 before flying back to Europe

shoes: Chanel

Skirt: Mango

Tee shirt: La redoute creation


----------



## wj4

umlm said:


> very cool outfit


Thanks!  You look great as always


----------



## Bratty1919

sarteaga0408 said:


> Today: Old Navy, Stafford, American Rag, Cole Haan more pics here



Very nice!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## hellokatiegirl

marie-lou said:


> Cute dress



Thank you marie-lou!


----------



## Sculli

Saturdays are made for shopping. Just some comfy gear for easy browsing ^^. In kenzo, warehouse blouse, zara jegging, im Boston, cheap monday necklace & givenchy nightingale.


----------



## agalarowicz

still jacket weather!


----------



## Pursestan

agalarowicz said:


> still jacket weather!



Cute outfit.
What bag is that?


----------



## vietnamese

Sandro shirt
Armani jeans
Miumiu shoes
Valentino bag 
&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## vietnamese

Pursestan said:


> Cute outfit.
> What bag is that?



Its Fendi bag


----------



## vietnamese

Sculli said:


> Saturdays are made for shopping. Just some comfy gear for easy browsing ^^. In kenzo, warehouse blouse, zara jegging, im Boston, cheap monday necklace & givenchy nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2195047



Love your kenzo pink sweat shirt so much , i had the green but couldnt find the pink one , ur so lucky &#128076;


----------



## vietnamese

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Like your outfit and your jacket closet so much


----------



## Bratty1919

agalarowicz said:


> still jacket weather!



Super cute!


----------



## wj4

vietnamese said:


> Love your kenzo pink sweat shirt so much , i had the green but couldnt find the pink one , ur so lucky &#128076;



I agree. The Kenzo is too nice!  Wish I can find the make version.


----------



## agalarowicz

Pursestan said:


> Cute outfit.
> What bag is that?


 thank you! its the fendi chameleon.


----------



## agalarowicz

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!


thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

*Black Halo *Giovonni Rossi *KNK *Kate Spade


----------



## Mia Bella

marie-lou said:


> Cute outfit and cute Emma
> 
> Why thank you!
> 
> 
> Very elegant. Love the bag!





kcf68 said:


> Love those shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> Here in Ha Noi. Meet friends and go to the restaurants too often make me gained 3 kilos. Too much. I will need to do diet. I still go to yoga everyday.D-9 before flying back to Europe
> 
> shoes: Chanel
> 
> Skirt: Mango
> 
> Tee shirt: La redoute creation
> 
> View attachment 2194556


Very nice outfit. I love the skirt!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Lindsey jacket, Chanel 2.55 bag, Frame Denim jeans, Isabel Marant net shirt, Valentino Rockstud heels.



I love the jacket and the bag. Great outfit!!


----------



## kcf68

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2195126
> 
> Sandro shirt
> Armani jeans
> Miumiu shoes
> Valentino bag
> &#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


Really cute!


----------



## TJNEscada

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing the most flattering ultra high rise skinny jeans from JBrand, a Nordstrom top, old necklace, and Coach heels.


 Girl, you look great!  AND, you are my inspiration (I am also curvaceous) to tuck my top in my high waisted skinnies instead of leaving it out!


----------



## lovemysavior

Me today.  Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse and CL Filo.


----------



## Bratty1919

lovemysavior said:


> Me today.  Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse and CL Filo.



Very classy- I like it!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your Memorial Day Weekend, took my wife to Mohonk Mountain House for a spa day and for dinner. One outfit for after the spa to hike around the grounds and the other for dinner:

On me: Look #1-Old Navy, Alfani, American Rag, Florsheim...Look #2-Calvin Klein Suit, Alfani, Florsheim
On My Wife: Sweater-J. Crew, Dress-J. Crew, Shoes (not pictured) CL Patent Simple Pump









As I don't know how cool she might be with her picture out there I blurred her out:


----------



## Myrkur

filippa k cardigan. COS t-shirt and pants. clarks shoes.


----------



## bbagsforever

Helmut Lang shearling jacket, T by Alexander Wang t-shirt, Helmut Lang leather pants, Acne Pistol boots, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag


----------



## fufu

lovemysavior said:


> Me today.  Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse and CL Filo.



Looking glamorous ^^ 



sarteaga0408 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your Memorial Day Weekend, took my wife to Mohonk Mountain House for a spa day and for dinner. One outfit for after the spa to hike around the grounds and the other for dinner:
> 
> On me: Look #1-Old Navy, Alfani, American Rag, Florsheim...Look #2-Calvin Klein Suit, Alfani, Florsheim
> On My Wife: Sweater-J. Crew, Dress-J. Crew, Shoes (not pictured) CL Patent Simple Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I don't know how cool she might be with her picture out there I blurred her out:



Looking awesome with your wife! 



Myrkur said:


> filippa k cardigan. COS t-shirt and pants. clarks shoes.



Looking great 



bbagsforever said:


> Helmut Lang shearling jacket, T by Alexander Wang t-shirt, Helmut Lang leather pants, Acne Pistol boots, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag



Beautiful ensemble ^^


and here's me today with complete casualness









Can't recall where I gotten the tee-shirt, mango short skirt, everbest sand pumps and Balenciaga envelope clutch in Gris Tarmac.


----------



## julijica

Me today.


----------



## xJOLE

H&M crochet dress, H&M buckle belt, Forever21 hat, Sam Edelman Trina sandals


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: F21 jumpsuit,  H&M jacket, Christian Louboutin peep-toe pumps, H&M clutch, Gucci glasses


----------



## TJNEscada

sarteaga0408 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your Memorial Day Weekend, took my wife to Mohonk Mountain House for a spa day and for dinner. One outfit for after the spa to hike around the grounds and the other for dinner:
> 
> On me: Look #1-Old Navy, Alfani, American Rag, Florsheim...Look #2-Calvin Klein Suit, Alfani, Florsheim
> On My Wife: Sweater-J. Crew, Dress-J. Crew, Shoes (not pictured) CL Patent Simple Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I don't know how cool she might be with her picture out there I blurred her out:


Great to see some super stylish men here!!


----------



## sarteaga0408

fufu said:


> Looking glamorous ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome with your wife!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ensemble ^^
> 
> 
> and here's me today with complete casualness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recall where I gotten the tee-shirt, mango short skirt, everbest sand pumps and Balenciaga envelope clutch in Gris Tarmac.



Thank you Fufu! As you can see my wife is awesomely stylish so it really is me trying to keep up with her!



TJNEscada said:


> Great to see some super stylish men here!!



Thank you! I have been so impressed by all the outfits in here that I've told my wife about the site, hopefully she decides to start posting herself.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Helmut Lang shearling jacket, T by Alexander Wang t-shirt, Helmut Lang leather pants, Acne Pistol boots, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag


Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> H&M crochet dress, H&M buckle belt, Forever21 hat, Sam Edelman Trina sandals


Wow- very nice!


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Thanks!  You look great as always


each day new nice outfit. My husband should really look at you guys here. He is not in any style. I have to always give him advices


----------



## umlm

sarteaga0408 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your Memorial Day Weekend, took my wife to Mohonk Mountain House for a spa day and for dinner. One outfit for after the spa to hike around the grounds and the other for dinner:
> 
> On me: Look #1-Old Navy, Alfani, American Rag, Florsheim...Look #2-Calvin Klein Suit, Alfani, Florsheim
> On My Wife: Sweater-J. Crew, Dress-J. Crew, Shoes (not pictured) CL Patent Simple Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I don't know how cool she might be with her picture out there I blurred her out:


you look really cool. I like your smile, look confident, that's important. Sometimes we lost that. Great to have more men style here.


----------



## umlm

Was going to the countryside yesterday so couldn't update. here is one picture for the OOTD
Shoes: Nine West
Tee shirt: Burberry
Pants: Zara


----------



## noa noa

My $8 old navy eyelet &#9786;
jcrew pants and necklace
Louis vuitton speedy 30 
Michael kors wedge


----------



## wj4

umlm said:


> each day new nice outfit. My husband should really look at you guys here. He is not in any style. I have to always give him advices


Haha, thanks.  I think it is common for the lady to give the husband advices in this department though!


lovemysavior said:


> Me today.  Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse and CL Filo.


Great pictures and outfit...really timeless.


bbagsforever said:


> Helmut Lang shearling jacket, T by Alexander Wang t-shirt, Helmut Lang leather pants, Acne Pistol boots, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag


The Lang jacket is something serious.  Really love it!


xJOLE said:


> H&M crochet dress, H&M buckle belt, Forever21 hat, Sam Edelman Trina sandals


Love the outfit and picture composition.


rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: F21 jumpsuit,  H&M jacket, Christian Louboutin peep-toe pumps, H&M clutch, Gucci glasses


Love how you worked in the double rider jacket.

For Memorial Day:


----------



## sammie225

black blazer&chunky cl wedges


----------



## lovemysavior

Bratty1919 said:


> Very classy- I like it!


 


fufu said:


> Looking glamorous ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Looking awesome with your wife!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ensemble ^^
> 
> 
> and here's me today with complete casualness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recall where I gotten the tee-shirt, mango short skirt, everbest sand pumps and Balenciaga envelope clutch in Gris Tarmac.


 


wj4 said:


> Haha, thanks.  I think it is common for the lady to give the husband advices in this department though!
> 
> Great pictures and outfit...really timeless.
> 
> The Lang jacket is something serious.  Really love it!
> 
> Love the outfit and picture composition.
> 
> Love how you worked in the double rider jacket.
> 
> For Memorial Day:


 
Thank you ladies and gentlemen.  You all are too kind   This page thread is so inspirational and I love looking at everyone's outfits.  I am a SAHM so I don't get to dress up every day, but your casual looks are really inspiring to me too.  Even you gentlemen men on here are so stylish.  That's awesome!


----------



## bobolo

lovemysavior said:


> Me today.  Banana Republic skirt, Marshalls blouse and CL Filo.



very nice


----------



## bobolo

xJOLE said:


> H&M crochet dress, H&M buckle belt, Forever21 hat, Sam Edelman Trina sandals



cute


----------



## theYoungandChic

J_L33 said:


> Hey, I love seeing your OOTDs and reading your blog. You're a true hi-low mix and match genius! Your taste is impeccable.



thanks so much! just saw this post! just back from vacation. still jetlagging. haha.


----------



## sarteaga0408

umlm said:


> View attachment 2197091
> 
> 
> Was going to the countryside yesterday so couldn't update. here is one picture for the OOTD
> Shoes: Nine West
> Tee shirt: Burberry
> Pants: Zara



Love the texture and color!

Typical full length mirror in the store picture lol...Old Navy Sweater, No Name Brand Shirt, Old Navy Jeans, Toms


----------



## vietnamese

kcf68 said:


> Really cute!



Many thannks ! &#10084;


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> black blazer&chunky cl wedges


I quite like this!


----------



## lovemysavior

bobolo said:


> very nice



Thank you


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sammie225 said:


> black blazer&chunky cl wedges


 
I love it! 



sarteaga0408 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your Memorial Day Weekend, took my wife to Mohonk Mountain House for a spa day and for dinner. One outfit for after the spa to hike around the grounds and the other for dinner:
> 
> On me: Look #1-Old Navy, Alfani, American Rag, Florsheim...Look #2-Calvin Klein Suit, Alfani, Florsheim
> On My Wife: Sweater-J. Crew, Dress-J. Crew, Shoes (not pictured) CL Patent Simple Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I don't know how cool she might be with her picture out there I blurred her out:


 
Such a stylish couple!!



Myrkur said:


> filippa k cardigan. COS t-shirt and pants. clarks shoes.


 
This is my type of outfit! Stylish yet comfortable -- I love it!


----------



## Sparklybags

Two recent post from my blog! One from Paris and one from last weekend!


----------



## weibaobai

Tse Say sweater, Zara skort, Jcrew booties


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today: Gap, Merona (Target Brand), H&M, Florsheim, Knit Tie from eBay


----------



## Jenny Lauren

melikey said:


> Gorgeous. You have a great eye for color and texture.





yoyotomatoe said:


> Looks like a photo out of a magazine
> 
> Gorgeous outfit an especially loving the skirt!





kcf68 said:


> Welcome Spring/Summer!



Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a Coach top, H&M jeans, Chanel bag and Joan & David heels


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Coach top, H&M jeans, Chanel bag and Joan & David heels


omg! totally LOVING the blue of your Chanel. to die for!!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

back from my vacay! back to the grind n my home sweet home. 

from my blog entry today ~ 

H&M, American Apparel, Christian Dior, Guess, Nordstrom


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Jacket - Ecoté 
Dress - Heidi Klum X New Balance
Clutch - Ecoté
Watch - Hermes
Sneakers - Converse
Sunglasses - House of Harlow
Ring - Hermes


----------



## Bratty1919

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Jacket - Ecoté
> Dress - Heidi Klum X New Balance
> Clutch - Ecoté
> Watch - Hermes
> Sneakers - Converse
> Sunglasses - House of Harlow
> Ring - Hermes



How fun and chic!


----------



## umlm

Very simple as always

Shoes: Zign

Skirt: 3suisses

Tee shirt: La redoute creation


----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> Tse Say sweater, Zara skort, Jcrew booties


Love the skirt!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Coach top, H&M jeans, Chanel bag and Joan & David heels


Great outfit, especially the bag.


jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Jacket - Ecoté
> Dress - Heidi Klum X New Balance
> Clutch - Ecoté
> Watch - Hermes
> Sneakers - Converse
> Sunglasses - House of Harlow
> Ring - Hermes


Really liking it all here 


Today:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New Zara pants and top


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Love the skirt!
> 
> 
> Great outfit, especially the bag.
> 
> Really liking it all here
> 
> 
> Today:



My favorite outfit of yours so far!


----------



## bbagsforever

Dries Van Noten Coriann plaid shirt, Frame Skinny de Jeanne jeans, Acne Pistol boots, Ray Ban Wayfarer sunglasses, Proenza Schouler PS11


----------



## Ebonynoir

Love your outfit yeah. May I ask the brand of your bag?


----------



## Ebonynoir

agalarowicz said:


> still jacket weather!



Love your outfit yeah. May I ask the brand of your bag?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Diane Von Furstenberg *Miu Miu *Vintage


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Diane Von Furstenberg *Miu Miu *Vintage



Wow!


----------



## melikey

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes



I love this!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ericanjensen said:


> *Diane Von Furstenberg *Miu Miu *Vintage


 
WOWZA! Great dress!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes


 
This outfit is perfection! I love your style!


----------



## theYoungandChic

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes


very cool!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Club Monaco, Gap, Christian Dior, Chanel, Nine West, Nordstrom


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Diane Von Furstenberg *Miu Miu *Vintage


Pretty color on you!


----------



## kcf68

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes


Very cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Chanel sweater, Jcrew pant, Manolo shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4!  Love that paisley with the grey! fab!



wj4 said:


> Love the skirt!
> 
> 
> Great outfit, especially the bag.
> 
> Really liking it all here
> 
> 
> Today:


----------



## sarteaga0408

Old Navy, H&M, Banana Republic


----------



## Bratty1919

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes



Super cute!


----------



## KabiOsi

Adore your style!



rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Banana Republic Skirt, H&M top, H&M Jacket, Cole Haan Shoes


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


> Chanel sweater, Jcrew pant, Manolo shoes


 
Another gorgeous outfit! I love how you mix high-end designer pieces with lower-to-mid end items. You are a true fashionista!


----------



## rikkiwest

kcf68 said:


> Very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> Thanks wj4!  Love that paisley with the grey! fab!


Thank you!


Bratty1919 said:


> My favorite outfit of yours so far!


Thanks so much 


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Club Monaco, Gap, Christian Dior, Chanel, Nine West, Nordstrom


Me likeyy.


weibaobai said:


> Chanel sweater, Jcrew pant, Manolo shoes


Love your outfit and (I think) your backyard/garden!


Today:


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow!


Thank you!


HermesNewbie said:


> WOWZA! Great dress!


Thank you!


kcf68 said:


> Pretty color on you!


Thank you!


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Club Monaco, Gap, Christian Dior, Chanel, Nine West, Nordstrom


Love this


----------



## laurenhaber

The most stunner LBD in the world. Perfect for girls with curves. Purchased at James Perse, worn with Nordstrom heels, Alexis Bittar earrings and a J.Crew bracelet


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Diane Von Furstenberg *Miu Miu *Vintage



I _love _this dress!!


----------



## marie-lou

weibaobai said:


> Chanel sweater, Jcrew pant, Manolo shoes



Great trousers!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> black blazer&chunky cl wedges



Very cute outfit


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket
J Brand jeans
Isabel Marant Betty sneakers
Isabel Marant Firenze shirt
Celine sunglasses and bag.


----------



## Sparklybags

laurenhaber said:


> The most stunner LBD in the world. Perfect for girls with curves. Purchased at James Perse, worn with Nordstrom heels, Alexis Bittar earrings and a J.Crew bracelet



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket
> J Brand jeans
> Isabel Marant Betty sneakers
> Isabel Marant Firenze shirt
> Celine sunglasses and bag.



I love love love ur coat


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Uniqlo shorts
Zara tank
Tjmax sweater 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Chanel espadrilles 
Louis bag


----------



## saansh

My ootd from yesterday!


----------



## saansh

Sweetyqbk said:


> Uniqlo shorts
> Zara tank
> Tjmax sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200707
> 
> Chanel espadrilles
> Louis bag


Cutee love your skirt and of course your chanel espadrilles


----------



## Sculli

saansh said:


> My ootd from yesterday!



Great outfit... In love with your rockstuds shoes! Do they walk comfy?? ^^


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> I _love _this dress!!



Thanks!  It really is beautiful


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: Forever21 trousers, H&M Blazer, Vince Camuto shoes


----------



## Myrkur

wj4 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Me likeyy.
> 
> Love your outfit and (I think) your backyard/garden!
> 
> 
> Today:



You look great!


----------



## Myrkur

HermesNewbie said:


> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stylish couple!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my type of outfit! Stylish yet comfortable -- I love it!



Thank you


----------



## Sweetyqbk

saansh said:


> Cutee love your skirt and of course your chanel espadrilles



Thanks it's actually shorts which I love! They look exactly like a skirt even when I walk but don't fly up and have all the comforts of shorts


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> The most stunner LBD in the world. Perfect for girls with curves. Purchased at James Perse, worn with Nordstrom heels, Alexis Bittar earrings and a J.Crew bracelet


Wow- very nice!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sweetyqbk said:


> Uniqlo shorts
> Zara tank
> Tjmax sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200707
> 
> Chanel espadrilles
> Louis bag



Beautiful!


----------



## aliwaway

Sweetyqbk said:


> Uniqlo shorts
> Zara tank
> Tjmax sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2200707
> 
> Chanel espadrilles
> Louis bag



wow! I like!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

saansh said:


> Cutee love your skirt and of course your chanel espadrilles


  Super cute!


----------



## Amandarin

Valentino, Tahari, Paige denim, Chanel.


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today: Stafford, H&M, Florsheim


----------



## GirlieShoppe

laurenhaber said:


> The most stunner LBD in the world. Perfect for girls with curves. Purchased at James Perse, worn with Nordstrom heels, Alexis Bittar earrings and a J.Crew bracelet


 
That is a very flattering dress! You look fabulous!


----------



## melikey

Thursday! Abercrombie shirt, JBrand jeans, Oliver Peoples MP-2 sunglasses, Miansai hook cuff, Tod's moccasins, Proenza Schouler paper bag shopper.


----------



## Bratty1919

sarteaga0408 said:


> Today: Stafford, H&M, Florsheim



Very nice!


----------



## Sculli

2nd sunny day in Amsterdam, it's rare thesedays seeing the sun outside. On my way to work in zara jacket & jeans, monki blouse, hm earcuff, acne booties and givenchy bag.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you HermesNewbie~ you're too kind!  I never discriminate against anything cute!  




HermesNewbie said:


> Another gorgeous outfit! I love how you mix high-end designer pieces with lower-to-mid end items. You are a true fashionista!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Marie-Lou,  they're a great option from your run of the mill navy pant!



marie-lou said:


> Great trousers!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4!  Love how you're always dressed so dapper!



wj4 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Me likeyy.
> 
> Love your outfit and (I think) your backyard/garden!
> 
> 
> Today:


----------



## weibaobai

360 cashmere, f21short, fendi shoes


----------



## kiwishopper

What I wore yesterday. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing H&M dresses in both pics:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


> Thank you HermesNewbie~ you're too kind!  I never discriminate against anything cute!


 
Same here - I'm an equal opportunity shopper! 

I just realized I used the term "low-end" in my previous post. I hope I didn't offend anyone. I usually say bargain-priced or something along those lines. I've learned over the years that lower-priced doesn't equal low-end. There are some really well-made items out there that don't cost an arm and a leg. I love shopping for lower-priced items because I can afford to buy so much more!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

melikey said:


> Thursday! Abercrombie shirt, JBrand jeans, Oliver Peoples MP-2 sunglasses, Miansai hook cuff, Tod's moccasins, Proenza Schouler paper bag shopper.
> 
> View attachment 2201439


 
Such a great casual outfit!



Sculli said:


> 2nd sunny day in Amsterdam, it's rare thesedays seeing the sun outside. On my way to work in zara jacket & jeans, monki blouse, hm earcuff, acne booties and givenchy bag.
> 
> View attachment 2201452


 
Perfection!



kiwishopper said:


> What I wore yesterday. More pictures are on my blog


 
Love it!!



Ellapretty said:


> Wearing H&M dresses in both pics:


 
Gorgeous dresses! I need to start checking out H&M!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sculli said:


> 2nd sunny day in Amsterdam, it's rare thesedays seeing the sun outside. On my way to work in zara jacket & jeans, monki blouse, hm earcuff, acne booties and givenchy bag.
> 
> View attachment 2201452



Love all of it!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

J brand jeans
Zara tee 
Ysl flats
Lv belt and purse 
	

		
			
		

		
	



=)


----------



## Caylea

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket
> J Brand jeans
> Isabel Marant Betty sneakers
> Isabel Marant Firenze shirt
> Celine sunglasses and bag.



Wow, that's a great look on you - and the background is exzellent, too!


----------



## umlm

After few days of rain, the weather is cooler here in Ha Noi. D-4 before leaving Ha Noi- Viet Nam

Tee shirt: H&M
Jeans: Miss Sixty
Shoes: Chanel


----------



## Sculli

Kenzo, hmtrend trousers, armistice shoes, monki blouse, givenchy ant.


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing H&M dresses in both pics:


Pretty!


----------



## Sculli

HermesNewbie said:


> Such a great casual outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dresses! I need to start checking out H&M!



Thanks HermesNewbie


----------



## kcf68

Sweetyqbk said:


> J brand jeans
> Zara tee
> Ysl flats
> Lv belt and purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201920
> 
> =)


Love this outfit!


----------



## Sculli

Bratty1919 said:


> Love all of it!



Thanks Bratty1919


----------



## KabiOsi

Effortlessly Chic


rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Forever21 trousers, H&M Blazer, Vince Camuto shoes


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: Target Dress, Target Clutch,Necklace (bought on eBay)


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Love this



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wj4 said:


> Me likeyy.



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Sculli said:


> Kenzo, hmtrend trousers, armistice shoes, monki blouse, givenchy ant.
> 
> View attachment 2202173


very cute! especially the Kenzo!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

it's finally Friday! YaY! 

Club Monaco, TopShop, Charles David, vintage Chanel, SYLK, Chanel


----------



## deltalady

First ever OOTD post
~Zara blazer & tank
~Joe's jeans
~Gucci pumps
~YSL ring


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthropologie *L.A.M.B. *L.A.M.B. *KNK


----------



## MrsPPS

Toilet photo of me and my lovely BBag before tapas and the theatre with Hubs. Fabulous evening...


----------



## lovemysavior

Me today...casual outfit...


----------



## SARM4800

Versace collection dress & Gucci belt


----------



## sarteaga0408

End of the school year which means grading and no time for outside pics:


----------



## wj4

saansh said:


> My ootd from yesterday!


Love the shirt, dept texture of the sweater and the YSL!


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket
> J Brand jeans
> Isabel Marant Betty sneakers
> Isabel Marant Firenze shirt
> Celine sunglasses and bag.


This is too great...along with the background.  I need to visit London pronto, but me fears I may not wanna leave, haha 

Super Casual Friday.


----------



## Bratty1919

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Target Dress, Target Clutch,Necklace (bought on eBay)



Fun and cute!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing A.P.C sweater
Isabel Marant Spikeman belt
Frame Denim jeans
Chanel ballet flats
Burberry trench coat
Celine Blade bag
Stella McCartney scarf
Vita Fede and Tom Binns bracelets.


----------



## Elsie87

Today's outfit:

Tunic: Halé Bob
Chains: no brand
Cuff: vintage
Jeans: Etam
Bag: Burberry
Shoes: CL goa lamé Simple 85


----------



## pquiles

Michael Kors 
Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## smile4me6

pquiles said:


> Michael Kors
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 2204018
> 
> View attachment 2204019



OOOOOHHHHHHHH, now this look is straight up fabulous!!!!!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dior sunnies, Jaide maxi dress and Prada tote.


----------



## loveceline30

F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge



Love the outfit and such pretty colours! You look fab as usual!


----------



## kcf68

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dior sunnies, Jaide maxi dress and Prada tote.


Lovely!


----------



## pquiles

smile4me6 said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHHH, now this look is straight up fabulous!!!!!!!!



Why ... Thank you very much!


----------



## sarteaga0408

loveceline30 said:


> F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge



THIS is awesome from the color to the texture!

Today:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

kcf68 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you kcf68!


----------



## loveceline30

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the outfit and such pretty colours! You look fab as usual!


Thanks Yoyo  You're always so sweet!


----------



## loveceline30

sarteaga0408 said:


> THIS is awesome from the color to the texture!
> 
> Today:


Thank You


----------



## marie-lou

SARM4800 said:


> Versace collection dress & Gucci belt



I love the colours


----------



## marie-lou

Elsie87 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Tunic: Halé Bob
> Chains: no brand
> Cuff: vintage
> Jeans: Etam
> Bag: Burberry
> Shoes: CL goa lamé Simple 85



Love it!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

loveceline30 said:


> F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge



Great outfit. You look amazing!


----------



## rainbowrose

Peplum cardigan from Target Australia


----------



## rainbowrose

loveceline30 said:


> F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge



Stunning!


----------



## fufu

Yesterday outfit


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## loves

fufu said:


> Yesterday outfit



getting prettier and prettier by the day fufu!


----------



## wj4

fufu said:


> Yesterday outfit


Love the purse!


loveceline30 said:


> F21 Peplum Top. BCBG Skirt, Celine Micro Luggage, Bakers Wedge


Great outfit and very photogenic as well!  


The temperature is climbing into the 90s F once again.


----------



## ninjanna

What About Yves Aint Laurent Without Yves shirt, Current/Elliott The Slouchy Stiletto jeans, Zara flats, Michael Kors watch, Rayban Wayfarer sunglasses, and Balenciaga City in rose thulian.


----------



## sammie225

very bright colors today


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> very bright colors today



Fun outfit, cute pose- love it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From this week:


----------



## mrscurvy

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.



This is gorgeous pic.. Love the outfit


----------



## sarteaga0408

Still scorching in NY:


----------



## Julide

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2205233
> 
> 
> What About Yves Aint Laurent Without Yves shirt, Current/Elliott The Slouchy Stiletto jeans, Zara flats, Michael Kors watch, Rayban Wayfarer sunglasses, and Balenciaga City in rose thulian.



Love the shirtso true!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pquiles said:


> Michael Kors
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> View attachment 2204018
> 
> View attachment 2204019


 
Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## chunkylover53

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2205233
> 
> 
> What About Yves Aint Laurent Without Yves shirt, Current/Elliott The Slouchy Stiletto jeans, Zara flats, Michael Kors watch, Rayban Wayfarer sunglasses, and Balenciaga City in rose thulian.



Love this t-shirt! So cute!


----------



## brigadeiro

1. Three Floor Ginta embroidered jacket 2. ASOS Bonjour striped top 3. Zara black skort 4. Nike sneakers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

brigadeiro said:


> 1. Three Floor Ginta embroidered jacket 2. ASOS Bonjour striped top 3. Zara black skort 4. Nike sneakers



That jacket is amazing!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Sophie-Rose said:


> That jacket is amazing!!



Thanks Sophie-Rose!  It's so nice and warm too!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> very bright colors today



Love those colours


----------



## poohbag

brigadeiro said:


> 1. Three Floor Ginta embroidered jacket 2. ASOS Bonjour striped top 3. Zara black skort 4. Nike sneakers



Cool outfit! Love the jacket!


----------



## brigadeiro

poohbag said:


> Cool outfit! Love the jacket!



Thanks poohbag! :shame:


----------



## Bratty1919

brigadeiro said:


> 1. Three Floor Ginta embroidered jacket 2. ASOS Bonjour striped top 3. Zara black skort 4. Nike sneakers



Very nice!


----------



## ericanjensen

caroulemapoulen said:


> From this week:



Love the shoes!


----------



## ericanjensen

It's so nice to see so many men posting!  Awesome





*Vintage *KNK *Vera Wang *Wolford


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> It's so nice to see so many men posting!  Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *KNK *Vera Wang *Wolford


That is a cute outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> It's so nice to see so many men posting!  Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *KNK *Vera Wang *Wolford



So classy and fun! What are the shoes?


----------



## umlm

D-1 
really busy last day before flying back to Europe. 

Tee shirt: Mango

Jeans: Miss sixty

Shoes: Nine West


----------



## wj4

sammie225 said:


> very bright colors today



Love this!


----------



## rikkiwest

Wearing: Forever 21 Romper, H&M necklace, J.Crew Sandals, H&M Blazer


----------



## Bratty1919

rikkiwest said:


> Wearing: Forever 21 Romper, H&M necklace, J.Crew Sandals, H&M Blazer



very pretty!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> So classy and fun! What are the shoes?



Thanks!  They are Vera Wang but the bows are Wolford


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> That is a cute outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!  They are Vera Wang but the bows are Wolford



Awwww- I thought the bows were part of the shoes  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## smile4me6

ericanjensen said:


> It's so nice to see so many men posting!  Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *KNK *Vera Wang *Wolford



Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## melikey

Today. A.P.C. blazer, JCrew shirt, J Brand jeans, Tod's moccasins, Tom Ford sunglasses, Miansai hook cuff, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## sarteaga0408

ericanjensen said:


> It's so nice to see so many men posting!  Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *KNK *Vera Wang *Wolford



LOVE the bows and the matching bag!

Today:


----------



## SARM4800

marie-lou said:


> I love the colours



Thank you


----------



## pquiles

sammie225 said:


> very bright colors today



Sammie I love your outfit and those cute sunnies!!!


----------



## wj4

Weather cooled down enough to wear a light tweed suit today!


----------



## ericanjensen

smile4me6 said:


> Gorgeous !!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## pquiles

HermesNewbie said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!



Awww... Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Weather cooled down enough to wear a light tweed suit today!



Nice- those shoes are amazing!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Outfit #1 (Wore to bridal shower minus the vest).  
Dress:  Massimo (Target)
Wedges Massimo (Target) (pictured solo)
Olive hobo from H & M​
Outfit #2 (Will wear to work tomorrow)
White T from a local store
Olive Green Cargos - The Gap
Denim Vest - The Gap
Bag:  3.1 Philip Lim Pashli​
Outfit #3 (Will wear to dinner tomorrow...need to iron)
Green top- Zara
Distressed Jeans - Zara
Nude Pumps - Sledge by LK Bennett
Bag - Chanel Classic M/L Flap in gold h/w.​
Think outfit #3 is what I'd want to wear everyday, but outfit #2 is probably closer to what I wear during the day since it's so comfy.


----------



## brigadeiro

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks *Bratty*! 

Took the lil' ones to playgroup today:





1. ASOS anchor dress 2. Chanel matte calfskin reissue bag with gold hardware , 3. Woolworths fleece-lined leggings, 4. Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Anthracite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and Ray Ban folding wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## umlm

Last pictures before leaving Ha Noi tonight. I bought this dress for Christmas party of my husband's company. But It was cancelled the last minute, so I haven't had chance to wear it.  I will let it go to  before that I tried to make one picture at least.

Dress: BCBG Max Azia

Shoes: Zign

Belt: Hugo Boss


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia blouse, Frame Denim jeans in Redchurch Street, Witchery flats, Ray Ban sunglasses, Acne Mape jacket and Mulberry Lily bag.


----------



## brigadeiro

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia blouse, Frame Denim jeans in Redchurch Street, Witchery flats, Ray Ban sunglasses, Acne Mape jacket and Mulberry Lily bag.



Such a gorgeous jacket, beautiful colour!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ericanjensen said:


> It's so nice to see so many men posting!  Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *KNK *Vera Wang *Wolford


 
Amazing! 

Sorry for the dumb question, but are the bows on your shoes or are you wearing stockings? They're so cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> Last pictures before leaving Ha Noi tonight. I bought this dress for Christmas party of my husband's company. But It was cancelled the last minute, so I haven't had chance to wear it.  I will let it go to  before that I tried to make one picture at least.
> 
> Dress: BCBG Max Azia
> 
> Shoes: Zign
> 
> Belt: Hugo Boss
> View attachment 2207185



    Wow!


----------



## laurenhaber

JCinwrppingppr said:


> um LOVE this dress!!! damn you for making me go into the J.crew store, knowing me, I will probably find 10 other things to buy! haha



Thanks dear! xoxo


----------



## laurenhaber

wearing the most flattering Jessica Simpson skater dress, Superga sneakers, and Prada sunglasses. Making casual an adorable summer dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> wearing the most flattering Jessica Simpson skater dress, Superga sneakers, and Prada sunglasses. Making casual an adorable summer dress!



Love this! What model are the sunglasses, if you don't mind?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

mrscurvy said:


> This is gorgeous pic.. Love the outfit



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

laurenhaber said:


> wearing the most flattering Jessica Simpson skater dress, Superga sneakers, and Prada sunglasses. Making casual an adorable summer dress!



Such a great colour on you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Banana Republic trench, Coach bag, 7FAM jeans, Nine West heels.


----------



## weibaobai

Gap sweater, Opening Ceremony skirt, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Sculli

Beau The dog , zara skinny, monki tshirt, nike trainers, givenchy bag.


----------



## xJOLE

American Apparel satin top, Brandy Melville skirt, Alexander Wang Rockie


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Banana Republic trench, Coach bag, 7FAM jeans, Nine West heels.



Loving the yellows!


----------



## melikey

Tuesday! Essentially the same look but a fresh shirt, jeans and shoes.


----------



## ericanjensen

HermesNewbie said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but are the bows on your shoes or are you wearing stockings? They're so cute!



Not dumb at all!  They are Wolford gaiters to be worn many different ways!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Gap, Banana Republic, H&M, Eduardo G.


----------



## Bratty1919

sarteaga0408 said:


> Gap, Banana Republic, H&M, Eduardo G.



Very nice- classy.


----------



## julietdeltalima

Vera Wang embellished shell; Behnaz Sarafpour for Target cardigan (ancient, beloved, and shockingly durable); Proenza Schouler skirt (whose back zipper I learned about 3 hours later I'd left wide open so everybody in the office could see my bright green underwear with "PINK" across the back in big flocked yellow letters); LV SC PM bag; Prada beat-to-smithereens ballet flats because my dumb stress fracture from '89 is making my left foot swell.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia blouse, Frame Denim jeans in Redchurch Street, Witchery flats, Ray Ban sunglasses, Acne Mape jacket and Mulberry Lily bag.



U haven't posted much before but all of ur outfits that u have been posting lately are awesome! Great style!


----------



## rikkiwest

OOTO. Wearing: Zara Top, J.Crew Sandals, Forever21 Denim


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Banana Republic trench, Coach bag, 7FAM jeans, Nine West heels.



Lovely outfit


----------



## lovemysavior

rikkiwest said:


> View attachment 2208403
> 
> 
> OOTO. Wearing: Zara Top, J.Crew Sandals, Forever21 Denim



Super cute!  I am loving the black and white trend right now


----------



## Julide

julietdeltalima said:


> View attachment 2208380
> 
> 
> Vera Wang embellished shell; Behnaz Sarafpour for Target cardigan (ancient, beloved, and shockingly durable); Proenza Schouler skirt (whose back zipper I learned about 3 hours later I'd left wide open so everybody in the office could see my bright green underwear with "PINK" across the back in big flocked yellow letters); LV SC PM bag; Prada beat-to-smithereens ballet flats because my dumb stress fracture from '89 is making my left foot swell.



I'm sorry to hear about your foot The back zipper open story sounds like a wardrobe malfunction I would do. Also I love your bag!!!I hope your foot gets better soon!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Sweetyqbk said:


> U haven't posted much before but all of ur outfits that u have been posting lately are awesome! Great style!



Thanks Sweetyqbk, that is very kind!


----------



## julietdeltalima

Julide said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your foot The back zipper open story sounds like a wardrobe malfunction I would do. Also I love your bag!!!I hope your foot gets better soon!!



Thank you! I'm hoping that by the end of the weekend I'll be back in "regular" shoes. On the plus side, these are my delightfully obnoxious Bad Foot Day shoes for after work, Doc Martens clogs that are normally a little too big to wear without being annoyed by them, but currently just the right size and super-comfortable...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I've laughed all day about the zipper/underwear "wardrobe malfunction." To make matters even worse, the person who finally alerted me to the problem was my older, male, totally unamused boss! When a situation gets that absurdly embarrassing, you just have to laugh and accept that today's like a movie and you're playing the Melissa McCarthy character, and if you can get through it without having to (ahem) misuse a sink, you're ahead of the game...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

rikkiwest said:


> View attachment 2208403
> 
> 
> OOTO. Wearing: Zara Top, J.Crew Sandals, Forever21 Denim



LOVE your shoes!!


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Miu Miu


----------



## marie-lou

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2208693



Lovely outfit 



ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu



Amazing dress!!


----------



## weibaobai

Rag and bone jacket, Current & Elliott Denim, Pierre Hardy Shoes


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Everyone




wj4 said:


> Great outfit and very photogenic as well!





Bratty1919 said:


> Absolutely stunning!





rainbowrose said:


> Stunning!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2208693



Such a cute and preppy summer outfit!


----------



## lovemysavior

weibaobai said:


> Rag and bone jacket, Current & Elliott Denim, Pierre Hardy Shoes


 
I am totally loving the flowered blazer and of course Current Elliott jeans are the best!


----------



## Bratty1919

julietdeltalima said:


> View attachment 2208380
> 
> 
> Vera Wang embellished shell; Behnaz Sarafpour for Target cardigan (ancient, beloved, and shockingly durable); Proenza Schouler skirt (whose back zipper I learned about 3 hours later I'd left wide open so everybody in the office could see my bright green underwear with "PINK" across the back in big flocked yellow letters); LV SC PM bag; Prada beat-to-smithereens ballet flats because my dumb stress fracture from '89 is making my left foot swell.



Very nice- sorry about your foot!


----------



## Bratty1919

rikkiwest said:


> View attachment 2208403
> 
> 
> OOTO. Wearing: Zara Top, J.Crew Sandals, Forever21 Denim



Lovely- classy but comfortable


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu



So pretty in pink!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu


gorgeous!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Club Monaco, T by Alexander Wang, Abercrombie & Fitch, vintage Louis Vuitton, Eddie Borgo, Steve Madden, Nordstrom


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Rebecca Taylor, Galliano, and Levis!


----------



## Sparklybags

Some new outfits!


----------



## Julide

julietdeltalima said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping that by the end of the weekend I'll be back in "regular" shoes. On the plus side, these are my delightfully obnoxious Bad Foot Day shoes for after work, Doc Martens clogs that are normally a little too big to wear without being annoyed by them, but currently just the right size and super-comfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208561
> 
> 
> I've laughed all day about the zipper/underwear "wardrobe malfunction." To make matters even worse, the person who finally alerted me to the problem was my older, male, totally unamused boss! When a situation gets that absurdly embarrassing, you just have to laugh and accept that today's like a movie and you're playing the Melissa McCarthy character, and if you can get through it without having to (ahem) misuse a sink, you're ahead of the game...



Your story hits so close to home!!! I am an accident waiting to happen, just ask my phyical therapist!!I never knew doc marten made clogs!


----------



## Bratty1919

mello_yello_jen said:


> Rebecca Taylor, Galliano, and Levis!



Loving the light pinks, jealous of the wonderful Chanel!


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Lovely outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing dress!!


Thank you!


Bratty1919 said:


> So pretty in pink!


Thank you!


theYoungandChic said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## wj4

mello_yello_jen said:


> Rebecca Taylor, Galliano, and Levis!


Love the jacket.


ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu


Very elegant...and photogenic.  


weibaobai said:


> Rag and bone jacket, Current & Elliott Denim, Pierre Hardy Shoes


Love the flower jacket.  Rag & Bone has some great pieces currently!


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> Club Monaco, T by Alexander Wang, Abercrombie & Fitch, vintage Louis Vuitton, Eddie Borgo, Steve Madden, Nordstrom


You already know I love this.



The weather is supposed to be in the 90s by now, but it's still cool.


----------



## rikkiwest




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Helmut Lang leather pants, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, Isabel Marant tee, Chanel 2.55 bag and Isabel Marant July jacket.


----------



## Bratty1919

rikkiwest said:


>



I would never have been brave enough for this combo, but it looks awesome


----------



## sammie225

pquiles said:


> Sammie I love your outfit and those cute sunnies!!!



oh thank you  at first i was a bit unsure if the sunnies weren't a bit too much,but now i don't want to take them off


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew blazer, Banana Republic dress, Tahari flats


----------



## Meta

Jacket: H&M
Top: White Circus
Dress as skirt: Anna Sui for Anthropologie
Shoes: Off Saks
Bag: Thrifted


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Helmut Lang leather pants, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, Isabel Marant tee, Chanel 2.55 bag and Isabel Marant July jacket.


Love this!


----------



## sammie225

grey and a bit of a color


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> grey and a bit of a color



So fun!


----------



## jlao

from my blog today:

Jacket - Rick Owens; Top - Club Monaco; Skirt - American Apparel; Necklace - BCBG; Purse - Chanel; Sandals - BCBG


----------



## jlao

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Helmut Lang leather pants, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, Isabel Marant tee, Chanel 2.55 bag and Isabel Marant July jacket.


Love your outfit! Which season is the Isabel Marant July jacket from?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks lovemysavior~  I love how the blazer is trimmed with leather too!



lovemysavior said:


> I am totally loving the flowered blazer and of course Current Elliott jeans are the best!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks wj4~

I always seems to find a couple pieces of rag and bone every season that I love!
Blue and Khaki looks great on you!



wj4 said:


> Love the jacket.
> 
> Very elegant...and photogenic.
> 
> Love the flower jacket.  Rag & Bone has some great pieces currently!
> 
> You already know I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> The weather is supposed to be in the 90s by now, but it's still cool.


----------



## wj4

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Jacket - Rick Owens; Top - Club Monaco; Skirt - American Apparel; Necklace - BCBG; Purse - Chanel; Sandals - BCBG


Love how you worked in the Rick piece.


weibaobai said:


> Thanks wj4~
> 
> I always seems to find a couple pieces of rag and bone every season that I love!
> Blue and Khaki looks great on you!


Likewise.  I never thought I'd find pink chinos until I saw some from Rag & Bone


----------



## sarteaga0408

pavilion said:


> J.Crew blazer, Banana Republic dress, Tahari flats
> View attachment 2210219



Love red and wish that more women wore it. No pics from yesterday, end of the school year is hectic, to the point that I knocked out before 8pm...today:


----------



## rikkiwest

OOTO


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rikkiwest said:


> OOTO



Beautiful! Very classy and chic.


----------



## marie-lou

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Jacket - Rick Owens; Top - Club Monaco; Skirt - American Apparel; Necklace - BCBG; Purse - Chanel; Sandals - BCBG



Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

mello_yello_jen said:


> Rebecca Taylor, Galliano, and Levis!


Gorgeous!



Sparklybags said:


> Some new outfits!



Very cute


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> grey and a bit of a color



LOVE those shoes!!


----------



## bbagsforever

jlao said:


> Love your outfit! Which season is the Isabel Marant July jacket from?



I think it was 2011....


----------



## Sparklybags

marie-lou said:


> Very cute



Thank You


----------



## xJOLE

Brandy Melville crop top, GAP boyfriend jeans, Joe Fresh belt, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Alexander Wang Rockie, Ray-Ban aviators, H&M feather & horse shoe bracelet, House of Harlow wrap bracelet


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me yesterday
Zara blazer and tank
Rowley pants
Chanel shoes
Hermes belt
Also was carrying vermillion Celine but its not in picture
=)


----------



## Sculli

Zara blouse, gstar skinny, Alexander wang rockie, acne boots & robito .


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> Brandy Melville crop top, GAP boyfriend jeans, Joe Fresh belt, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Alexander Wang Rockie, Ray-Ban aviators, H&M feather & horse shoe bracelet, House of Harlow wrap bracelet



Stunning!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Red Valentino


----------



## theYoungandChic

wj4 said:


> You already know I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> The weather is supposed to be in the 90s by now, but it's still cool.



haha.  
love your look too.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

J.Crew, H&M, Max Azria, Mulberry, Michael Kors, Daphne, Chrome Hearts, Nordstrom


----------



## rikkiwest

OOTO


----------



## melikey

For Friday, A.P.C. blazer, H&M henley, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Miansai hook cuff, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.


----------



## Bratty1919

melikey said:


> For Friday, A.P.C. blazer, H&M henley, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Miansai hook cuff, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.
> 
> View attachment 2211700



Love the sunglasses! Very suave


----------



## KristyDarling

melikey said:


> For Friday, A.P.C. blazer, H&M henley, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Miansai hook cuff, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.
> 
> View attachment 2211700



So stylish! And your hair is fierce.


----------



## melikey

KristyDarling said:


> So stylish! And your hair is fierce.





Bratty1919 said:


> Love the sunglasses! Very suave



Thank you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Lover Temple Fleece Hoodie sweatshirt dress
Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in taupe


----------



## bag in black

Sculli said:


> Zara blouse, gstar skinny, Alexander wang rockie, acne boots & robito .
> 
> View attachment 2211278




very very Great Outfit , the colour from your bag is a Dream


----------



## sammie225

Sweetyqbk said:


> Me yesterday
> Zara blazer and tank
> Rowley pants
> Chanel shoes
> Hermes belt
> Also was carrying vermillion Celine but its not in picture
> =)
> View attachment 2211254



love the blazer,it suits you perfect


----------



## wj4




----------



## earthx

melikey said:


> So cute! Love that jacket!



I know it's been a while, but thank you!



wj4 said:


> Sawadee krub



Sawasdee krub, you always have the best outfit! Me like them all (:


----------



## earthx

Haven't been posted for a while, here are some recent photos of me (:


----------



## debssx3

Crop top & high waisted shorts


----------



## Sculli

bag in black said:


> very very Great Outfit , the colour from your bag is a Dream



Thank you bag in black. It's my new favourite bag, I love green ^^. 
Here another day with the Rocky dressed in hmtrend blouse, zara necklace/cardi/pants & IM Boston sneaker.


----------



## ericanjensen

Last of my vintage dress posts this week....





*Vintage *Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## wj4

ericanjensen said:


> Last of my vintage dress posts this week....
> 
> 
> *Vintage *Dolce & Gabbana


Very nice...love it.



debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2212788
> 
> 
> Crop top & high waisted shorts


Love the high waist look!


earthx said:


> I know it's been a while, but thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sawasdee krub, you always have the best outfit! Me like them all (:


Thank you krub   You are looking great yourself


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Red Valentino


Very Pretty!


----------



## marie-lou

Sculli said:


> Thank you bag in black. It's my new favourite bag, I love green ^^.
> Here another day with the Rocky dressed in hmtrend blouse, zara necklace/cardi/pants & IM Boston sneaker.
> 
> View attachment 2212793



Lovely outfit. I love the bag!



ericanjensen said:


> Last of my vintage dress posts this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *Dolce & Gabbana



Another beautiful dress!!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Red Valentino



See previous post  I love the colour of this dress


----------



## pquiles

Yesterday:  No name top,  Old  Navy  shorts,  Zigi sandals,  LV bag and hoops. 
View attachment 2213705

View attachment 2213707



View attachment 2213711
View attachment 2213712


----------



## wj4




----------



## pquiles

2nd attempt.   
View attachment 2213719

View attachment 2213720


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> 2nd attempt.
> View attachment 2213719
> 
> View attachment 2213720
> 
> View attachment 2213722



My phone chose to be uncooperative today


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> See previous post  I love the colour of this dress



Thank you Marie-lou!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pquiles said:


> Yesterday:  No name top,  Old  Navy  shorts,  Zigi sandals,  LV bag and hoops.
> View attachment 2213705
> 
> View attachment 2213707
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213711
> View attachment 2213712
> View attachment 2213713



Pretty earrings.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out with my new prada tote and of course got to have an arty ring in there.


----------



## stephaniem1027

out and about. Wearing LV, Jcrew and Mystique sandals


----------



## yoyotomatoe

stephaniem1027 said:


> View attachment 2214096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out and about. Wearing LV, Jcrew and Mystique sandals



Love those sandals!


----------



## kiwishopper

Jolt omber jean shorts, Sam Edelman Gable sandals and Rebecca Minkoff MAC bag. More pictures will be up on my blog on Tue


----------



## wj4

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new prada tote and of course got to have an arty ring in there.


Very lovely.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel sunnies
Ferragamo bag
Louboutin shoes 
Juicy couture dress 
Lv shawl


----------



## Bratty1919

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new prada tote and of course got to have an arty ring in there.



The green looks insanely good on you!
ETA- Congrats on the Prada!


----------



## Bratty1919

stephaniem1027 said:


> View attachment 2214096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out and about. Wearing LV, Jcrew and Mystique sandals



Lovely AND fun!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2214324
> 
> Chanel sunnies
> Ferragamo bag
> Louboutin shoes
> Juicy couture dress
> Lv shawl



Gorgeous- especially love the sunnies!


----------



## loveceline30

BCBG top and skirt


----------



## loveceline30

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new prada tote and of course got to have an arty ring in there.


You look stunning!


----------



## loveceline30

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2214324
> 
> Chanel sunnies
> Ferragamo bag
> Louboutin shoes
> Juicy couture dress
> Lv shawl


You look so cute!


----------



## marie-lou

stephaniem1027 said:


> View attachment 2214096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out and about. Wearing LV, Jcrew and Mystique sandals



I love this 



kiwishopper said:


> Jolt omber jean shorts, Sam Edelman Gable sandals and Rebecca Minkoff MAC bag. More pictures will be up on my blog on Tue



Very cute!!


----------



## marie-lou

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2214324
> 
> Chanel sunnies
> Ferragamo bag
> Louboutin shoes
> Juicy couture dress
> Lv shawl



Stunning outfit!



loveceline30 said:


> BCBG top and skirt



You look great


----------



## marie-lou

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new prada tote and of course got to have an arty ring in there.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Stellaxoxo

jlao said:


> from my blog today:
> 
> Jacket - Rick Owens; Top - Club Monaco; Skirt - American Apparel; Necklace - BCBG; Purse - Chanel; Sandals - BCBG



Cute!
I really love the shoes. Do you know what the style is called?


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> BCBG top and skirt



Lovely as always!


----------



## pquiles

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my new prada tote and of course got to have an arty ring in there.



You look fantastic!!


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch cardigan, J.Crew cardigan, Genetic Denim jeans, Tory Burch flats, Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## weibaobai

Theory blouse, Trouve leather shorts, alaia shoes


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pquiles said:


> You look fantastic!!


Thank you pquiles.


marie-lou said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks marie-lou


loveceline30 said:


> You look stunning!


Thank you hun.


Bratty1919 said:


> The green looks insanely good on you!
> ETA- Congrats on the Prada!


Thanks Bratty, you are always so sweet. And I am absolutely obsessed with Prada totes as you can tell 


wj4 said:


> Very lovely.


Thanks wj4!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2214324
> 
> Chanel sunnies
> Ferragamo bag
> Louboutin shoes
> Juicy couture dress
> Lv shawl


You look fabulous!


loveceline30 said:


> BCBG top and skirt


Gorgeous hun...and love the colours!


----------



## mighty_isis

brigadeiro said:


> Lover Temple Fleece Hoodie sweatshirt dress
> Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in taupe


Thats an interesting dress, I wonder how it looks on?  

*off to google*


----------



## sammie225

blouse is from zara,pants from abercrombie,boots from nelly and the bag is a balenciaga city


----------



## Bratty1919

pavilion said:


> Tory Burch cardigan, J.Crew cardigan, Genetic Denim jeans, Tory Burch flats, Rebecca Minkoff bag
> View attachment 2214806



Cool and unique combo!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Sorry for the absence the last few days but the end of the school year has been hectic and busy, for my student's last day today:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Helmut Lang *Phillip Lim *Giuseppe Zanotti *Loeffler Randall


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ericanjensen said:


> *Helmut Lang *Phillip Lim *Giuseppe Zanotti *Loeffler Randall


Great outfit, love the shirt.


----------



## Bratty1919

sarteaga0408 said:


> Sorry for the absence the last few days but the end of the school year has been hectic and busy, for my student's last day today:



Very nice!


----------



## rikkiwest

OOTO


----------



## melikey

For Monday, Rag&bone jean jacket, JCrew shirt, Gap jeans, Tod's moccasins, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, Miansai hook cuff, Proenza Schouler paper bag shopper.


----------



## melikey

melikey said:


> For Monday, Rag&bone jean jacket, JCrew shirt, Gap jeans, Tod's moccasins, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, Miansai hook cuff, Proenza Schouler paper bag shopper.



Oops, picture.


----------



## Jagger

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Rag and Bone floppy brim fedora, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Frame Denim jeans in Le Skinny de Jeanne, Isabel Marant Dicker boots, Acne Hynde belt, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Celine horizontal cabas tote



I love the dickers! what shade are those? Is that the gris?


----------



## brigadeiro

mighty_isis said:


> Thats an interesting dress, I wonder how it looks on?
> 
> *off to google*



I have some (bad) photos of it on...


----------



## ericanjensen

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit, love the shirt.



Thanks!


----------



## wj4

brigadeiro said:


> I have some (bad) photos of it on...


Really like the top, especially with those trainers.


weibaobai said:


> Theory blouse, Trouve leather shorts, alaia shoes


Love the leather bottom!  I need leather pants sooner or later myself.



Workwear inspired


----------



## Sophie-Rose

brigadeiro said:


> I have some (bad) photos of it on...



Looks great!!! I like it alot!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing By Malene Birger Kittia knit, FRAME DENIM JEANS in Redchurch Street, FRENCH SOLE BALLET FLATS, RAG AND BONE HAT, MULBERRY LILY BAG.


----------



## brigadeiro

Sophie-Rose said:


> Looks great!!! I like it alot!



Thanks Sophie-Rose, it's so snuggly!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger Kittia knit, FRAME DENIM JEANS in Redchurch Street, FRENCH SOLE BALLET FLATS, RAG AND BONE HAT, MULBERRY LILY BAG.



Nice. Beautiful backdrop as well.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Dress Cynthia Rowley simplicity pattern 1843..i think
Shoes: Ferragamo Vara
belt: Ralph Lauren (really wish I had a smaller patent one)


----------



## laurenhaber

A casual outfit of the day, livened up by a gorgeous Chanel scarf tied around a Louis Vuitton bag. Also wearing Prada sunglasses


----------



## LinnieVuitton

&#128522;


----------



## weibaobai

Gap tee, 7FAMK denim, CL shoes, Goyard tote


----------



## Bratty1919

1DaySoon said:


> Dress Cynthia Rowley simplicity pattern 1843..i think
> Shoes: Ferragamo Vara
> belt: Ralph Lauren (really wish I had a smaller patent one)



super cute!


----------



## umlm

This was my outfit last Saturday on my husband's cousin's wedding. Dress: Louis Vuitton. Shoes and belt : Gucci


----------



## mighty_isis

brigadeiro said:


> I have some (bad) photos of it on...


Oh its nice.  I like it!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Bratty1919 said:


> super cute!



Awww thank you! I am really trying to sew as much as possible


----------



## melikey

laurenhaber said:


> A casual outfit of the day, livened up by a gorgeous Chanel scarf tied around a Louis Vuitton bag. Also wearing Prada sunglasses



Love the outfit, colors and details.


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> This was my outfit last Saturday on my husband's cousin's wedding. Dress: Louis Vuitton. Shoes and belt : Gucci
> View attachment 2216141
> 
> View attachment 2216141



You look lovely!


----------



## sammie225

my work outfit


----------



## wj4

umlm said:


> This was my outfit last Saturday on my husband's cousin's wedding. Dress: Louis Vuitton. Shoes and belt : Gucci
> View attachment 2216141
> 
> View attachment 2216141



The dress and the belt look great on your physique!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my outfit of the day (actually yesterday). The skirt and sweater are J.Crew, the belt is Anthropologie and the shoes are Nine West.


----------



## sarteaga0408

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my outfit of the day (actually yesterday). The skirt and sweater are J.Crew, the belt is Anthropologie and the shoes are Nine West.



Fellow Oxy grad, this looks awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> my work outfit



Bag matches your hair: cute!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today, Old Navy, American Rag, Nike and Coach (bag)


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the yellows!





marie-lou said:


> Lovely outfit



Thank you so very much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a J.Crew blouse, The Bay necklace, Aritzia skirt, Kate Spade heels and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my outfit of the day (actually yesterday). The skirt and sweater are J.Crew, the belt is Anthropologie and the shoes are Nine West.


I have the same belt and I wear it all the time.  LOVE how you styled it.  So many pretty colors!


----------



## wj4

sammie225 said:


> my work outfit


Love the slouchy shirt underneath.


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a J.Crew blouse, The Bay necklace, Aritzia skirt, Kate Spade heels and Balenciaga bag.


Great outfit!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

sarteaga0408 said:


> Today, Old Navy, American Rag, Nike and Coach (bag)





wj4 said:


> Love the slouchy shirt underneath.
> 
> Great outfit!



Great outfits guys! You boys look dapper!


----------



## Sparklybags

My current favourite tee from J Crew


----------



## Myrkur

H&m top, levi's shorts, converse all stars and hermes carre


----------



## chako012

H&M tshirt and headband. Unbranded skater skirt and vans


----------



## ame

Hey Jenny Lauren! I might be late to the party but if you WEREN'T aware: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






There I was flipping thru my July Redbook magazine and I was like "hey I know who that is!"  There's another blogger in the far top right I know of too! Awesome!


----------



## sarteaga0408

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfits guys! You boys look dapper!



I think he and I need to get together and take a few pics together over the summer.


----------



## Bratty1919

Sparklybags said:


> My current favourite tee from J Crew



So cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Juicy Couture *Colin Robinson *Halston Heritage


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Juicy Couture *Colin Robinson *Halston Heritage


Very pretty!


----------



## kcf68

ame said:


> Hey Jenny Lauren! I might be late to the party but if you WEREN'T aware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217021
> 
> View attachment 2217022
> 
> 
> There I was flipping thru my July Redbook magazine and I was like "hey I know who that is!"  There's another blogger in the far top right I know of too! Awesome!


Congrats Jenny Lauren!  Second or magazine you been in!


----------



## wj4

chako012 said:


> H&M tshirt and headband. Unbranded skater skirt and vans



Whoa. Soooo good!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Juicy Couture *Colin Robinson *Halston Heritage



One classy lady


----------



## yoyotomatoe

sarteaga0408 said:


> I think he and I need to get together and take a few pics together over the summer.



Haha I agree! I didn't even mention that in each of your photos you two are looking in the opposite direction. It's like you guys planned it


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my 60's Mod moment. 

Topshop, Nordstrom, Christian Dior, Nine West, Max Azria, H&M


----------



## sarteaga0408

yoyotomatoe said:


> Haha I agree! I didn't even mention that in each of your photos you two are looking in the opposite direction. It's like you guys planned it



Lol...next time I'm in LA, it may just have to happen.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my outfit of the day (actually yesterday). The skirt and sweater are J.Crew, the belt is Anthropologie and the shoes are Nine West.



Love it!  Wore a similar colored outfit over the weekend


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Here's my outfit of the day, with my brand new Rocco! 

Bag from Alexander Wang, shorts are vintage Levi's, scarf from Alexander McQueen, sweater from BikBok, bracelets from Balenciaga and Bjørg, and rings from Bjørg and Maria Black.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Gap tank, F21 (what is this top called???), Express skirt, Alexander Wang Rockie in dune, and my MK puffball from eBay 
Kind of surprised that the F21 top has lasted 2+ years!


----------



## melikey

Wednesday, Rag&bone parka, JCrew shirt, Gap pants, Tom Ford sunglasses, Miansai hook cuff, Tod's moccasins, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger.


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's my outfit of the day, with my brand new Rocco!
> 
> Bag from Alexander Wang, shorts are vintage Levi's, scarf from Alexander McQueen, sweater from BikBok, bracelets from Balenciaga and Bjørg, and rings from Bjørg and Maria Black.



So cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Rag and bone tank, F21 skirt, Chanel peal jellies


----------



## Sparklybags

Bratty1919 said:


> So cute!



Thank You


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Bratty1919 said:


> So cute!



Thank you!  I'm very happy with my new Rocco.


----------



## rikkiwest

OOTD


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Rag and bone tank, F21 skirt, Chanel peal jellies


Very cute!  Love the shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68....I mean to say PEARL jellies 



kcf68 said:


> Very cute!  Love the shoes!


----------



## hanagirl

Relaxed hump day ootd. Met up with my girlfriend for lunch and a little shopping 

Top and jeans - H&M 
Belt - Hermes
Bag - Longchamp
Flats - Tory Burch


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> Love it!  Wore a similar colored outfit over the weekend



You look great! I love this color combination. It's perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> I have the same belt and I wear it all the time.  LOVE how you styled it.  So many pretty colors!



Thanks Jenny! Seeing this belt on your blog and others inspired me to get it! I didn't know how much I would wear it, but it actually goes with more than you would think.


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> One classy lady



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ame said:


> Hey Jenny Lauren! I might be late to the party but if you WEREN'T aware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217021
> 
> View attachment 2217022
> 
> 
> There I was flipping thru my July Redbook magazine and I was like "hey I know who that is!"  There's another blogger in the far top right I know of too! Awesome!



Aww, thank you so very much for posting this!! I knew the photo was going to be in there but I have not yet seen it!  So fun!  Thanks again!




kcf68 said:


> Congrats Jenny Lauren!  Second or magazine you been in!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Nepali by TDM Design scarf, Ann Taylor dress, BP Nordstrom cardigan, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Zara *Karen Walker *Diesel *KNK *Rodo


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Nepali by TDM Design scarf, Ann Taylor dress, BP Nordstrom cardigan, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


Very lovely!


----------



## ame

Jenny Lauren said:


> Aww, thank you so very much for posting this!! I knew the photo was going to be in there but I have not yet seen it!  So fun!  Thanks again!
> 
> Thanks so much!


My pleasure, glad I could share!!! I was going to try to contact you through Twitter/your Blog as well but I figured this might be direct enough. If you want me to try to scan it for you I can, because Im not sure those iPhone pics are super high res   Feel free to share if you want! 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Nepali by TDM Design scarf, Ann Taylor dress, BP Nordstrom cardigan, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.



ADORABLE outfit. I absolutely love this color combo.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jenny Lauren said:


> Nepali by TDM Design scarf, Ann Taylor dress, BP Nordstrom cardigan, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


What great colours! 


ericanjensen said:


> *Zara *Karen Walker *Diesel *KNK *Rodo


Love this outfit and your blazer is lovely!


----------



## kiwishopper

Forever 21 denim vest with flora pants and Balenciaga City bag. More pictures will be up on my blog on Friday


----------



## jlao

the bcbg shoes a from 2 seasons ago and I can't remember the name...sorry!


Stellaxoxo said:


> Cute!
> I really love the shoes. Do you know what the style is called?


----------



## weibaobai

Plim blouse, J brand pant, CL shoes


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Nepali by TDM Design scarf, Ann Taylor dress, BP Nordstrom cardigan, Chloe bag, Boutique 9 heels.


Ohh so beautiful!  Love the colors together!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Zara *Karen Walker *Diesel *KNK *Rodo


Lovely as always!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Plim blouse, J brand pant, CL shoes


Love that top!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my gorgeous friend I share a blog with wearing Isabel Marant Ariana jacket, Bassike tee, Sass & Bide Around the Sun pants, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, Celine sunglasses, Balenciaga City bag.


----------



## Sparklybags

ericanjensen said:


> *Zara *Karen Walker *Diesel *KNK *Rodo



Love the bright pink!


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic dress, J.Crew belt, Manolo Blahnik heels


----------



## Bratty1919

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic dress, J.Crew belt, Manolo Blahnik heels
> View attachment 2219619



Wonderful!


----------



## ericanjensen

Sparklybags said:


> Love the bright pink!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Lovely as always!



Thanks hun


----------



## ericanjensen

yoyotomatoe said:


> What great colours!
> 
> Love this outfit and your blazer is lovely!



Thanks!  One of my favorites


----------



## xJOLE

Joie Trudy dress via Winners, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Forever21 fedora & bow belt


----------



## yoyotomatoe

xJOLE said:


> Joie Trudy dress via Winners, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Forever21 fedora & bow belt



Great outfit! Distillery district?


----------



## xJOLE

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit! Distillery district?


Thanks. And yes, it is the Distillery District.. good eye!


----------



## theYoungandChic

xJOLE said:


> Joie Trudy dress via Winners, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Forever21 fedora & bow belt


nice! so sunny over there!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Porcelain print. 

Club Monaco, Abercrombie & Fitch, H&M, Louis Vuitton, S.Y.L.K., Aldo


----------



## yoyotomatoe

xJOLE said:


> Thanks. And yes, it is the Distillery District.. good eye!



I know my city when i see it .


----------



## sarteaga0408

Yesterday: Old Navy, Old Navy, Perry Ellis, 1901





Today: Stafford Prep, Gap, Van Huesen, Old Navy, Cole Haan


----------



## Bratty1919

sarteaga0408 said:


> Yesterday: Old Navy, Old Navy, Perry Ellis, 1901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: Stafford Prep, Gap, Van Huesen, Old Navy, Cole Haan



Suave- I like it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic dress, J.Crew belt, Manolo Blahnik heels
> View attachment 2219619



That yellow is an amazing color, and so flattering on you!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's a kind of 80's look which I wore to a Cyndi Lauper concert last night. The dress is Target, the jacket is H&M and the purse is Kate Spade.


----------



## wj4

xJOLE said:


> Joie Trudy dress via Winners, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Forever21 fedora & bow belt


Really like this!


weibaobai said:


> Plim blouse, J brand pant, CL shoes


Great as always 


bbagsforever said:


> Here is my gorgeous friend I share a blog with wearing Isabel Marant Ariana jacket, Bassike tee, Sass & Bide Around the Sun pants, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers, Celine sunglasses, Balenciaga City bag.


Love how the pants and sneakers fit together.


----------



## jlao

from my blog: 

Dress - Winter Kate; Belt - Vintage; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Modern Vintage; Necklace - Club Monaco; Ring - YSL


----------



## smile4me6

jlao said:


> from my blog:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Belt - Vintage; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Modern Vintage; Necklace - Club Monaco; Ring - YSL



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## wj4

smile4me6 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## umlm

Bratty1919 said:


> You look lovely!


Thank you Bratty1919


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> The dress and the belt look great on your physique!


Thank you wj4,
I was hoping that it looks good because first time I was in that dress my husband said " look like you wear a Tee shirt to a mariage". haha


----------



## umlm

first free day at home after coming back from Viet Nam. So I took one picture for OOTD

Jeans: Louis Vuitton

Tee shirt: Adidas

Shoes: Gucci


----------



## DizzyFairy

jlao said:


> from my blog:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Belt - Vintage; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Modern Vintage; Necklace - Club Monaco; Ring - YSL



Wow, so stylish! Keep it up with ur pics...


----------



## DizzyFairy

sarteaga0408 said:


> Yesterday: Old Navy, Old Navy, Perry Ellis, 1901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: Stafford Prep, Gap, Van Huesen, Old Navy, Cole Haan


I like the shoes in ur first pic...


----------



## DizzyFairy

wj4 said:


> Really like this!
> 
> Great as always
> 
> Love how the pants and sneakers fit together.



Stylish as ever!

Amazing combo!


----------



## jesslovestexas

Miley Cyrus Max Azria top (I love the back!) Zara pants, Franco Sarto Shoes, and Gary Baseman edition Harveys Seatbelt bag!


----------



## wj4

DizzyFairy said:


> Stylish as ever!
> 
> Amazing combo!


Thanks for the kind words 

I have no idea why I appeared to be leaning, haha.


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's a kind of 80's look which I wore to a Cyndi Lauper concert last night. The dress is Target, the jacket is H&M and the purse is Kate Spade.


Super fun!


----------



## Bratty1919

jlao said:


> from my blog:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Belt - Vintage; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Modern Vintage; Necklace - Club Monaco; Ring - YSL



Wow!


----------



## debssx3

Going to lunch


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jlao said:


> from my blog:
> 
> Dress - Winter Kate; Belt - Vintage; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Modern Vintage; Necklace - Club Monaco; Ring - YSL



Beautiful


----------



## flower71

J brand jeans
Bellerose top
Martin Margiela sneakers
Golden Goose bag
Esprit denim jacket


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

Shirt: JCP
Skirt: JCP
Shoes: GoJane
Bag: Michael Kors Selma in Pearl Gray


----------



## Bratty1919

RaineyThatGirl said:


> Shirt: JCP
> Skirt: JCP
> Shoes: GoJane
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma in Pearl Gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221543



Fun!


----------



## jesslovestexas

RaineyThatGirl said:


> Shirt: JCP
> Skirt: JCP
> Shoes: GoJane
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma in Pearl Gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221543



Oooohhhh pretty and perfectly summer!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the light pinks, jealous of the wonderful Chanel!



Thank you sweet *Bratty1919*!



wj4 said:


> Love the jacket.
> 
> The weather is supposed to be in the 90s by now, but it's still cool.



Thank you!  Very nice touch with the matching pocket square and socks!



marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you *marie-lou*!



hellokatiegirl said:


> You look great! I love this color combination. It's perfect for spring/summer!


Indeed it is!  So bright and cheery.  Hope you're having a good weekend Katie!


----------



## pquiles

BCBG jumper
Antonio Melani sandals
Balenciaga sunnies
LV Mahina bag


----------



## sarteaga0408

No outfit pic per say but the newest addition to the wardrobe; apparently I need glasses. They are blue Ermenergildo Zegna


----------



## DaniHutch

Nothing special!


----------



## Sculli

Hmtrend blouse, zara skort & necklace, acne boots, Alexander wang rockie.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing RAG AND BONE HAT, Anton Heunis necklace, RAG AND BONE JEANS, GUCCI PATENT LOAFERS, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, APC top, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## pquiles

DaniHutch said:


> Nothing special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221897



Looks very very cute!


----------



## laurenhaber

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this! What model are the sunglasses, if you don't mind?



They are called "bone lace". If you search on any Nordstrom website they have them


----------



## wj4

flower71 said:


> J brand jeans
> Bellerose top
> Martin Margiela sneakers
> Golden Goose bag
> Esprit denim jacket


Love the Margiela trainers.


DaniHutch said:


> Nothing special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221897





Sculli said:


> Hmtrend blouse, zara skort & necklace, acne boots, Alexander wang rockie.
> 
> View attachment 2222007


Great Wang!


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing RAG AND BONE HAT, Anton Heunis necklace, RAG AND BONE JEANS, GUCCI PATENT LOAFERS, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, APC top, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


Very stylish and great photo.


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Love the Margiela trainers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Wang!
> 
> Very stylish and great photo.



This is awesome!


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Love the Margiela trainers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Wang!
> 
> Very stylish and great photo.


you look like a high school boy. Nice outfit


----------



## umlm

Brand new Pepe Jeans shirt. Really like Pepe jeans denim shirt 
shirt: Pepe jeans
Jeans: Louis Vuitton
Shoes: Gucci


----------



## melikey

Sunny and windy Sunday, rag&bone jacket, JCrew shirt, J Brand jeans, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, Longines watch, Miansai hook cuff, Tod's loafers, Céline Trapeze.


----------



## pquiles

View attachment 2222708

View attachment 2222709


Balenciaga shoes
LV Mahina bag
Chelsea Violet dress and tights


----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone!
Dress bought at Ross
Calvin Klein sandals


----------



## nessie805

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Dress bought at Ross
> Calvin Klein sandals



Beautiful! I love it


----------



## wj4

Bratty1919 said:


> This is awesome!





umlm said:


> you look like a high school boy. Nice outfit


Thank you, both!  Haha at high school boy.  It's been a decade since high school for me


----------



## lovemysavior

nessie805 said:


> Beautiful! I love it


 
Thank you so much


----------



## flower71

melikey said:


> Sunny and windy Sunday, rag&bone jacket, JCrew shirt, J Brand jeans, Oliver Peoples Afton sunglasses, Longines watch, Miansai hook cuff, Tod's loafers, Céline Trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2222625


I am your fan


----------



## flower71

umlm, love your shoes...


----------



## flower71

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Dress bought at Ross
> Calvin Klein sandals


love your sandals!


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2222708
> 
> View attachment 2222709
> 
> 
> Balenciaga shoes
> LV Mahina bag
> Chelsea Violet dress and tights



Hmmm... let me try uploading pics again


----------



## Kriss

r15324 said:


> Very casual chic! Love the look
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow + Cobalt =


I'd love to post  a pic of what I'm wearing today but I've just joined and after 5 days I don't have a full account. Is that's why I can't post images or links?

Thank you


----------



## lovemysavior

flower71 said:


> love your sandals!


 
Thank you flower71....they are comfortable too


----------



## melikey

flower71 said:


> I am your fan



Yay!


----------



## marie-lou

pquiles said:


> Hmmm... let me try uploading pics again
> View attachment 2223237
> 
> View attachment 2223239



Such a fun outfit!!


----------



## weibaobai

BR silk top, Citizen denim, Valentino shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Kcf68~Plim makes my favorite clothes!



kcf68 said:


> Love that top!


----------



## kiwishopper

American Eagle cotton T, Iroo skirt and Born sandals, YSL Arty ring with Givenchy small Antigona bag! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


----------



## pquiles

marie-lou said:


> Such a fun outfit!!



Thanks Marie-Lou


----------



## sarteaga0408

Chambray Shirt by Old Navy, Chinos by H&M and wingtips by Florsheim


----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> BR silk top, Citizen denim, Valentino shoes


Lovely as always!


pquiles said:


> Hmmm... let me try uploading pics again
> View attachment 2223237
> 
> View attachment 2223239


Great shoes!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

A summer outfit for today. Blouse: Ann Taylor Loft, Skirt: A recent Marshals find, Belt: Kate Spade, Shoes: J. Crew and Bag: Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## pquiles

wj4 said:


> Lovely as always!
> 
> Great shoes!



Thank you!  I was channelling my inner Katniss


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Karla Spetic shirt, Lisa Ho necklace, ZARA SKIRT, MULBERRY SIGNATURE HEELS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Karla Spetic shirt, Lisa Ho necklace, ZARA SKIRT, MULBERRY SIGNATURE HEELS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


Lovely! you must work in fashion, great styling!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Karla Spetic shirt, Lisa Ho necklace, ZARA SKIRT, MULBERRY SIGNATURE HEELS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.



Really like this


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> A summer outfit for today. Blouse: Ann Taylor Loft, Skirt: A recent Marshals find, Belt: Kate Spade, Shoes: J. Crew and Bag: Dooney and Bourke.


Very nice!


----------



## weibaobai

Leith jacket, T by A Wang skirt, CL shoes


----------



## sarteaga0408

^ love the denim jacket!

Today: Gap, Chaps, American Rag, Florsheim


----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> Leith jacket, T by A Wang skirt, CL shoes


Love how you used the jean jacket!


----------



## brigadeiro

Burberry leather jacket, Rag&Bone/JEAN, Willow cashmere knit, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers;


----------



## TJNEscada

pquiles said:


> Hmmm... let me try uploading pics again
> View attachment 2223237
> 
> View attachment 2223239


 OMG girl, those shoes are FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## luv2run41




----------



## theYoungandChic

happy hump day! 

mixing cashmere w/ linen today. 

Equipment, Forever 21, Mulberry, Daphne, Hermes


----------



## aizecarla




----------



## sammie225

very very neon bright kimono today


----------



## vastare

Paired my DVF top with beige crop pants for spring day...check out the outfit on my blog

http://livingforsoul.com/DVF_Spring_Top.html


----------



## LovelyByLucy

New to this thread, just spent loads of time going through it though! So cool to see all these outfits from people from all over the world! This is what I was wearing today


----------



## LovelyByLucy

Sorry top and vest are from ASOS and shorts from Zara!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Last night I wore the following dress from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the clutch is J. Crew factory.


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Love how you used the jean jacket!



Very nice


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore the following dress from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the clutch is J. Crew factory.



This is lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> very very neon bright kimono today



So colorful and cheery- love it!


----------



## Sweet Poison

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic dress, J.Crew belt, Manolo Blahnik heels
> View attachment 2219619



Love this! I have the same dress in oxblood. Never thought of belting it, but I'll definitely try it next time.


----------



## wj4

brigadeiro said:


> Burberry leather jacket, Rag&Bone/JEAN, Willow cashmere knit, Isabel Marant Betty sneakers;


LOVE THIS...from the way the jacket fits to the stacking on the jeans on top of the trainers.


theYoungandChic said:


> happy hump day!
> 
> mixing cashmere w/ linen today.
> 
> Equipment, Forever 21, Mulberry, Daphne, Hermes


Camo...I'm in love.



hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore the following dress from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the clutch is J. Crew factory.


Love the colors.


Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice


Thanks much!


Shirt is seersucker white/red fine stripes, but doesn't show from afar.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bratty1919 said:


> This is lovely!



Thank you bratty!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

wj4 said:


> LOVE THIS...from the way the jacket fits to the stacking on the jeans on top of the trainers.
> 
> Camo...I'm in love.
> 
> 
> Love the colors.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> 
> Shirt is seersucker white/red fine stripes, but doesn't show from afar.



Thanks! Love the seersucker. It's a summer classic!


----------



## Sparklybags

Finally braved shorts! Zara tee, Madewell shorts


----------



## Sculli

Hmtrend top, gstar jeans, givenchy bag, Isabel marant sneaker, celine sunnies.


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> Last night I wore the following dress from J. Crew. The shoes are Kate Spade and the clutch is J. Crew factory.


Wow this is cute!


----------



## xJOLE

H&M denim button-up, Forever21 floral maxi, Forever21 bow belt, Balenciaga RH City


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> H&M denim button-up, Forever21 floral maxi, Forever21 bow belt, Balenciaga RH City



Wow- so pretty!


----------



## xJOLE

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- so pretty!


Thanks! 50% of it is the lighting.. it was perfect for this photo!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Pierre Balmain shirt, FRAME DENIM JEANS IN REDCHURCH STREET, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, Celine Blade bag, DIANE KORDAS NECKLACE, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Pierre Balmain shirt, FRAME DENIM JEANS IN REDCHURCH STREET, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, Celine Blade bag, DIANE KORDAS NECKLACE, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.



Nice outfit, lovely background!


----------



## laurenhaber

Making a jersey maxi dress more flattering with a few simple additions
Wearing a jcrew shirt, gap maxi, jcrew belt, sam edelman flats, LV bag, prada sunglasses


----------



## DaniHutch

xJOLE said:


> H&M denim button-up, Forever21 floral maxi, Forever21 bow belt, Balenciaga RH City



Love it!


----------



## weibaobai

Br cashmere hoodie, St. John skirt, Alaia Booties, Chanel Clutch


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Making a jersey maxi dress more flattering with a few simple additions
> Wearing a jcrew shirt, gap maxi, jcrew belt, sam edelman flats, LV bag, prada sunglasses



I LOVE this!


----------



## sammie225

after a colorful day,comes a neutral look


----------



## kiwishopper

I wore a red cardigan and my red Rebecca Minkoff Large Affair red bag


----------



## aizecarla

Blue with a hint of red and orange.


----------



## Bratty1919

aizecarla said:


> Blue with a hint of red and orange.



Simple but elegant!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kcf68 said:


> Wow this is cute!



Thank you kcf68!


----------



## nerimanna

my outfit made it in today's local paper  a little bit of rock & roll here. thanks for letting me share...

cotton on sheer long sleeved blouse
h&m leather panel mini skirt
asos leg harness (jewelry)
staccato pumps
BB brown moto bag


----------



## bag in black

my New Gryson Bag


----------



## theYoungandChic

aizecarla said:


> Blue with a hint of red and orange.


nice blue!


----------



## theYoungandChic

nerimanna said:


> my outfit made it in today's local paper  a little bit of rock & roll here. thanks for letting me share...
> 
> cotton on sheer long sleeved blouse
> h&m leather panel mini skirt
> asos leg harness (jewelry)
> staccato pumps
> BB brown moto bag


nice! congrats!


----------



## theYoungandChic

it's another happy Friday! 

mixing two Alexanders together today. 

J.Crew, Alexander Wang, Bebe, Alexander McQueen, Nordstrom, Vince Camuto


----------



## aizecarla

theYoungandChic said:


> nice blue!



Thanks!



Bratty1919 said:


> Simple but elegant!



Thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

theYoungandChic said:


> nice! congrats!



thank you!


----------



## pquiles

TJNEscada said:


> OMG girl, those shoes are FANTASTIC!!!



Thank you!  I love them too


----------



## wj4

theYoungandChic said:


> it's another happy Friday!
> 
> mixing two Alexanders together today.
> 
> J.Crew, Alexander Wang, Bebe, Alexander McQueen, Nordstrom, Vince Camuto


SO SO SO GOOD!


----------



## marie-lou

kiwishopper said:


> I wore a red cardigan and my red Rebecca Minkoff Large Affair red bag



Love the outfit and cool pic


----------



## marie-lou

nerimanna said:


> my outfit made it in today's local paper  a little bit of rock & roll here. thanks for letting me share...
> 
> cotton on sheer long sleeved blouse
> h&m leather panel mini skirt
> asos leg harness (jewelry)
> staccato pumps
> BB brown moto bag



 Awesome!! It is a great outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> after a colorful day,comes a neutral look



Very pretty


----------



## PinkPeonies

Loving my new quilted hooded bomber vest, Chloe boots & Balenciaga clutch.


----------



## nerimanna

marie-lou said:


> Awesome!! It is a great outfit!!



thanks much marie-lou


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing CELINE SUNGLASSES, Celine horizontal cabas tote, ALAIA CUTOUT HEELS, J BRAND JEANS, BASSIKE TEE, Isabel Marant Idini jacket and ISABEL MARANT BELT.


----------



## Masafi

Hello dear GIRLS
I am new to blogs but I am trying my best...So  I put some pictures of my OOTD if you like them let me know i will post some more. One more thing girls, i love dresses and i think that dress is a very feminine and beautiful peace of clothing so every time i want to look beautiful i wear skirts or dresses"))) let me know what you think


----------



## DaniHutch

Masafi said:


> Hello dear GIRLS
> I am new to blogs but I am trying my best...So  I put some pictures of my OOTD if you like them let me know i will post some more. One more thing girls, i love dresses and i think that dress is a very feminine and beautiful peace of clothing so every time i want to look beautiful i wear skirts or dresses"))) let me know what you think



Like a lot! You look very beautiful!


----------



## kiwishopper

marie-lou said:


> Love the outfit and cool pic


 Thank you so much! I appreciate your nice words


----------



## DaniHutch

PinkPeonies said:


> Loving my new quilted hooded bomber vest, Chloe boots & Balenciaga clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2228761
> 
> View attachment 2228762



Love it! I find it very edgy! Just what I like!


----------



## Bratty1919

PinkPeonies said:


> Loving my new quilted hooded bomber vest, Chloe boots & Balenciaga clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2228761
> 
> View attachment 2228762



This is such a fun one! Love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PinkPeonies said:


> Loving my new quilted hooded bomber vest, Chloe boots & Balenciaga clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2228761
> 
> View attachment 2228762


Love your spunky edgey style!


Masafi said:


> Hello dear GIRLS
> I am new to blogs but I am trying my best...So  I put some pictures of my OOTD if you like them let me know i will post some more. One more thing girls, i love dresses and i think that dress is a very feminine and beautiful peace of clothing so every time i want to look beautiful i wear skirts or dresses"))) let me know what you think



Love the outfits! Especially the retro look of your last pic!


----------



## sammie225

with my net-a-porter sale find : jimmy choo biel


----------



## Masafi

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your spunky edgey style!
> 
> 
> Love the outfits! Especially the retro look of your last pic!



Than you)) i love the retro looks too!


----------



## Masafi

Hello ladies i have decided to show you more of my pictures. Let me know how are you styling ur looks
On my last pic i am wearing juicy and i know some of u dont like but i wear it on my lazy days when i walking my puppy! With my little pomeranian monster I cant wear anything decent)))


----------



## marie-lou

PinkPeonies said:


> Loving my new quilted hooded bomber vest, Chloe boots & Balenciaga clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2228761
> 
> View attachment 2228762



I love the vest!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing CELINE SUNGLASSES, Celine horizontal cabas tote, ALAIA CUTOUT HEELS, J BRAND JEANS, BASSIKE TEE, Isabel Marant Idini jacket and ISABEL MARANT BELT.



I love this outfit 



Masafi said:


> Hello dear GIRLS
> I am new to blogs but I am trying my best...So  I put some pictures of my OOTD if you like them let me know i will post some more. One more thing girls, i love dresses and i think that dress is a very feminine and beautiful peace of clothing so every time i want to look beautiful i wear skirts or dresses"))) let me know what you think



Pretty pics!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> with my net-a-porter sale find : jimmy choo biel



Cute outfit, sammie


----------



## Masafi

marie-lou said:


> I love this outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pics!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Masafi

Hello girls)))) I am in love with my shoes, what do u think?


----------



## Nolia

*My outfit Thursday night meeting Christian Louboutin at the Design Exchange in Toronto.
It's an outfit I've worn before and now I can retire that dress!!
Dress by Windsor. Clutch is Chanel WOC GHW. Shoes are Christian Louboutin Limited Edition 20th Annviersary Isolde in Rose Gold 160mm.

Friday, I met Msr. L again for a shoe signing.  Went for a simple, neutral, put together look with red accents. Purse is Celine Lipstick Micro (adorned with Hermes Astrologie twilly and a Christian Louboutin keychain). Shoes are Christian Louboutin nude patent/suede Maggies 160mm. 

*


----------



## cojordan

Nolia said:


> *My outfit Thursday night meeting Christian Louboutin at the Design Exchange in Toronto.
> It's an outfit I've worn before and now I can retire that dress!!
> Dress by Windsor. Clutch is Chanel WOC GHW. Shoes are Christian Louboutin Limited Edition 20th Annviersary Isolde in Rose Gold 160mm.
> 
> Friday, I met Msr. L again for a shoe signing.  Went for a simple, neutral, put together look with red accents. Purse is Celine Lipstick Micro (adorned with Hermes Astrologie twilly and a Christian Louboutin keychain). Shoes are Christian Louboutin nude patent/suede Maggies 160mm.
> 
> *



Oh wow. Luck you. And you look great.


----------



## cojordan

Masafi said:


> Hello dear GIRLS
> I am new to blogs but I am trying my best...So  I put some pictures of my OOTD if you like them let me know i will post some more. One more thing girls, i love dresses and i think that dress is a very feminine and beautiful peace of clothing so every time i want to look beautiful i wear skirts or dresses"))) let me know what you think



Beautiful and love the scarf.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Here are some outfits I wore lately. I post them almost daily on my instagram (annamaiusa) Hope you like them


----------



## pquiles

JS dress,  Lanvin wedges


----------



## Pomba

Nolia said:


> *My outfit Thursday night meeting Christian Louboutin at the Design Exchange in Toronto.
> It's an outfit I've worn before and now I can retire that dress!!
> Dress by Windsor. Clutch is Chanel WOC GHW. Shoes are Christian Louboutin Limited Edition 20th Annviersary Isolde in Rose Gold 160mm.
> 
> Friday, I met Msr. L again for a shoe signing.  Went for a simple, neutral, put together look with red accents. Purse is Celine Lipstick Micro (adorned with Hermes Astrologie twilly and a Christian Louboutin keychain). Shoes are Christian Louboutin nude patent/suede Maggies 160mm.
> 
> *


I like this outfit , simple.


----------



## Bratty1919

Masafi said:


> View attachment 2230095
> View attachment 2230096
> View attachment 2230097
> View attachment 2230098
> 
> Hello girls)))) I am in love with my shoes, what do u think?



D*mn girl! Looking good


----------



## Bratty1919

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2230710
> 
> View attachment 2230711
> 
> 
> JS dress,  Lanvin wedges



So lively & fun!


----------



## kcf68

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2230710
> 
> View attachment 2230711
> 
> 
> JS dress,  Lanvin wedges


This beautiful summer dress!  You look lovely and the shoes!


----------



## melikey

Foggy and chilly day in San Francisco, it's supposed to be summer!


----------



## wj4

Masafi said:


> View attachment 2230095
> View attachment 2230096
> View attachment 2230097
> View attachment 2230098
> 
> Hello girls)))) I am in love with my shoes, what do u think?


Great shoes, and great shots.  You can be a model for sure!


Fav sneakers of all times today.


----------



## Nolia

cojordan said:


> Oh wow. Luck you. And you look great.





Pomba said:


> I like this outfit , simple.


----------



## umlm

My out fit last Monday when It was very hot in my place near Basel, about 35 degrees day time and 27 degrees  in the night time

Tee: Banana Republic

Short: Miss Sixty

Shoes: Louis Vuitton Kilim


----------



## Masafi

wj4 said:


> Great shoes, and great shots.  You can be a model for sure!
> 
> 
> Fav sneakers of all times today.



Thank you))


----------



## Masafi

Hi everyone , I am in love with flare jeans! I think they look nice on everyone !!!
What about you? Do u like them?


----------



## Masafi




----------



## ksheika

Masafi said:


> View attachment 2230095
> View attachment 2230096
> View attachment 2230097
> View attachment 2230098
> 
> Hello girls)))) I am in love with my shoes, what do u think?



Great shoes. Great location too...Madinat Jumeirah right?


----------



## marie-lou

Masafi said:


> View attachment 2230095
> View attachment 2230096
> View attachment 2230097
> View attachment 2230098
> 
> Hello girls)))) I am in love with my shoes, what do u think?



Love the shoes 



Nolia said:


> *My outfit Thursday night meeting Christian Louboutin at the Design Exchange in Toronto.
> It's an outfit I've worn before and now I can retire that dress!!
> Dress by Windsor. Clutch is Chanel WOC GHW. Shoes are Christian Louboutin Limited Edition 20th Annviersary Isolde in Rose Gold 160mm.
> 
> Friday, I met Msr. L again for a shoe signing.  Went for a simple, neutral, put together look with red accents. Purse is Celine Lipstick Micro (adorned with Hermes Astrologie twilly and a Christian Louboutin keychain). Shoes are Christian Louboutin nude patent/suede Maggies 160mm.
> 
> *



You look great!! And I can't believe you got to meet CL!! So much fun!!


----------



## marie-lou

Sterntalerli said:


> Here are some outfits I wore lately. I post them almost daily on my instagram (annamaiusa) Hope you like them



They all look great!



pquiles said:


> View attachment 2230710
> 
> View attachment 2230711
> 
> 
> JS dress,  Lanvin wedges



I always love the colours you wear


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Great shoes, and great shots.  You can be a model for sure!
> 
> 
> Fav sneakers of all times today.



Lol. Great tshirt, I love it  And love the sneakers as wel


----------



## Masafi

Bratty1919 said:


> D*mn girl! Looking good



Thank you thank)


----------



## Masafi

ksheika said:


> Great shoes. Great location too...Madinat Jumeirah right?



That is right  it is beautiful in Madinat but when u live there - you get tired of summer ))


----------



## PinkPeonies

DaniHutch said:


> Love it! I find it very edgy! Just what I like!





Bratty1919 said:


> This is such a fun one! Love it!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your spunky edgey style!
> 
> 
> 
> marie-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the vest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## PinkPeonies

Nolia said:


> *My outfit Thursday night meeting Christian Louboutin at the Design Exchange in Toronto.
> It's an outfit I've worn before and now I can retire that dress!!
> Dress by Windsor. Clutch is Chanel WOC GHW. Shoes are Christian Louboutin Limited Edition 20th Annviersary Isolde in Rose Gold 160mm.
> 
> Friday, I met Msr. L again for a shoe signing.  Went for a simple, neutral, put together look with red accents. Purse is Celine Lipstick Micro (adorned with Hermes Astrologie twilly and a Christian Louboutin keychain). Shoes are Christian Louboutin nude patent/suede Maggies 160mm.
> 
> *





pquiles said:


> View attachment 2230710
> 
> View attachment 2230711
> 
> 
> JS dress,  Lanvin wedges





melikey said:


> Foggy and chilly day in San Francisco, it's supposed to be summer!
> 
> View attachment 2230806





wj4 said:


> Great shoes, and great shots.  You can be a model for sure!
> 
> 
> Fav sneakers of all times today.



Loving these looks you guys.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ericanjensen

Cancun attire!  
*Calypso St Barth *Report Sig


----------



## Nolia

marie-lou said:


> You look great!! And I can't believe you got to meet CL!! So much fun!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my movie date night outfit from two days ago.
Top is Banana Republic, H&M jeans and bag and Dolce Vita sandals.


----------



## TJNEscada

ericanjensen said:


> Cancun attire!
> *Calypso St Barth *Report Sig


 Love LOVE that outfit from ears to toes!  Fabulous!!


----------



## kcf68

Nolia said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## kcf68

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my movie date night outfit from two days ago.
> Top is Banana Republic, H&M jeans and bag and Dolce Vita sandals.


Cute!


----------



## lovemysavior

kcf68 said:


> Cute!


 
Thank you


----------



## lovemysavior

ericanjensen said:


> Cancun attire!
> *Calypso St Barth *Report Sig


Perfect look for a resort!


----------



## weibaobai

Plim top, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Cancun attire!
> *Calypso St Barth *Report Sig



Lovely- have a great vacation


----------



## ericanjensen

TJNEscada said:


> Love LOVE that outfit from ears to toes!  Fabulous!!





lovemysavior said:


> Perfect look for a resort!





Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely- have a great vacation



Thank you all!  Sadly, I'm home now.


----------



## sammie225

pretty pale in black  
but the focus is on the bag,so whatever  haha


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  Here I'm wearing Milly for Banana Republic shorts, J.Crew blouse, Jimmy Choo sandals, Coach bag.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  Here I'm wearing Milly for Banana Republic shorts, J.Crew blouse, Jimmy Choo sandals, Coach bag.


Really cute Jenny!  Love the shorts print!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ericanjensen said:


> Cancun attire!
> *Calypso St Barth *Report Sig


 That is a beautiful dress and an lovely picture!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  Here I'm wearing Milly for Banana Republic shorts, J.Crew blouse, Jimmy Choo sandals, Coach bag.


Lovely as always!


----------



## mahiramorrison




----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> Plim top, Jcrew pant, Miu Miu shoes


Lovely as always.


PinkPeonies said:


> Loving these looks you guys.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


Thanks!


ericanjensen said:


> Cancun attire!
> *Calypso St Barth *Report Sig


Great stuff...the wind really helps out.


----------



## Sculli

I.M. Etoile vest, hm tshirt, rag&bone jeans, lanvin pumps.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara skort
Uniqlo top (lulu Guinness for uniqlo)
Hermes belt 
Paciotti shoes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



=)


----------



## xJOLE

Zara printed tee, Forever21 skater skirt, Forever21 bow belt


----------



## weibaobai

3.1 Plim jacket, J brand denim, CL shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> Zara printed tee, Forever21 skater skirt, Forever21 bow belt



Lovely!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kcf68 said:


> Really cute Jenny!  Love the shorts print!





Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely as always!



Aww, thanks so much!!!

Here is an old BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jenny Lauren said:


> Aww, thanks so much!!!
> 
> Here is an old BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Nice lines and color.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Aww, thanks so much!!!
> 
> Here is an old BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


Ohh I have those shoes!  That color is stunning on you!


----------



## shalomjude

Jenny Lauren said:


> Aww, thanks so much!!!
> 
> Here is an old BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Beautiful colour and love the backdrop for your photo too


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> 3.1 Plim jacket, J brand denim, CL shoes



Great style as usual ... you have a fantastic wardrobe


----------



## wj4

Sculli said:


> I.M. Etoile vest, hm tshirt, rag&bone jeans, lanvin pumps.
> View attachment 2232899


Very nice!  Also interesting complex.


xJOLE said:


> Zara printed tee, Forever21 skater skirt, Forever21 bow belt


Love the simplicity of the outfit, but really well done.


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Aww, thanks so much!!!
> 
> Here is an old BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



Beautiful dress!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> pretty pale in black
> but the focus is on the bag,so whatever  haha



Looking great, sammie!



Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  Here I'm wearing Milly for Banana Republic shorts, J.Crew blouse, Jimmy Choo sandals, Coach bag.



Very cute outfit


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Lovely as always.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Great stuff...the wind really helps out.



Wow!! Looking GREAT!!


----------



## tropchic

Clean lines, amazing style !


----------



## BasketballCourt

My outfit a couple days ago


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew shirt, Banana Republic skirt, Tory Burch flats


----------



## laurenhaber

Denim on Denim on Denim is super flattering when keeping a few things in mind.

Wearing Gap jacket, J.Crew chambray, Paige jeans, Ann Taylor flats, Prada sunglasses


----------



## Bratty1919

BasketballCourt said:


> My outfit a couple days ago



Aww- so cute! May I ask what brand the sunglasses are?


----------



## weibaobai

F21 top, Kenzo skirt, Fendi shoes


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing contrast cuff knit top from COS, KSUBI SKINNY PINS JEANS, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, JEROME DREYFUSS ALBERT BAG, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Bratty1919 said:


> Aww- so cute! May I ask what brand the sunglasses are?



Why thank you! They're from LOFT.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing contrast cuff knit top from COS, KSUBI SKINNY PINS JEANS, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, JEROME DREYFUSS ALBERT BAG, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS.



Nice color combo!


----------



## sammie225

thank you all for the kind comments


----------



## sarteaga0408

Sorry for the absence, some amazing outfits though in the last few pages. Been a busy few days with graduation and birthdays:
My student's grad:




Today (more on the blog):


----------



## loveceline30

Beach Outfit
f21 top, h&m short, RM mini mac purse


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> Beach Outfit
> f21 top, h&m short, RM mini mac purse



Awesome!


----------



## wj4

pavilion said:


> J.Crew shirt, Banana Republic skirt, Tory Burch flats
> 
> View attachment 2234350


Love the silhouette.


weibaobai said:


> F21 top, Kenzo skirt, Fendi shoes


Always love your outfits!


----------



## marie-lou

BasketballCourt said:


> My outfit a couple days ago



I love the blazer/vest!!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing contrast cuff knit top from COS, KSUBI SKINNY PINS JEANS, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, JEROME DREYFUSS ALBERT BAG, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS.



Great pic and outfit!!



loveceline30 said:


> Beach Outfit
> f21 top, h&m short, RM mini mac purse



Love it


----------



## ericanjensen

*Zimmermann *L.A.M.B. *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Zimmermann *L.A.M.B. *Rebecca Minkoff



Awesome outfit, nice tan!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Love the silhouette.
> 
> Always love your outfits!



Super cool!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Zimmermann *L.A.M.B. *Rebecca Minkoff



Gorgeous!!


----------



## weibaobai

DVF jacket, BR dress, CL shoes


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Zimmermann *L.A.M.B. *Rebecca Minkoff


Pretty!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Banana Republic, J.Crew, Club Monaco, vintage Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors


----------



## nerimanna

ericanjensen said:


> *Zimmermann *L.A.M.B. *Rebecca Minkoff


love the outfit and your figure


----------



## xJOLE

Brandy Melville crop top, Brandy Melville destroyed denim shorts, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Ray Ban aviators


----------



## sammie225

royal blue pants and celine again


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE SILK RED BLOUSE, Givenchy leopard sandals, JOSEPH LEATHER PENCIL SKIRT, Lisa Ho cuff, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Double poofiness!  House of Dereon (:shame, Marc by Marc Jacobs, and Laundry Shelli Segal heels.


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Awesome outfit, nice tan!





marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous!!





kcf68 said:


> Pretty!





nerimanna said:


> love the outfit and your figure



Thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

Cropped top with floral pants with a Givenchy small Antigona bag


----------



## Sculli

Hm trend sweater & shorts, COS necklace, Alexander Wang boots, Celine bag.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Ginger Tea said:


> Nice lines and color.





kcf68 said:


> Ohh I have those shoes!  That color is stunning on you!





shalomjude said:


> Beautiful colour and love the backdrop for your photo too





marie-lou said:


> Beautiful dress!!





marie-lou said:


> Very cute outfit




Thank you so much everyone for your lovely comments!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Here's a simple outfit...Zara top, 7FAM skirt, Jimmy Choo heels, Chanel bag.


----------



## pashaps

Masafi said:


> Hello dear GIRLS
> I am new to blogs but I am trying my best...So I put some pictures of my OOTD if you like them let me know i will post some more. One more thing girls, i love dresses and i think that dress is a very feminine and beautiful peace of clothing so every time i want to look beautiful i wear skirts or dresses"))) let me know what you think


 


Absolutely love these brown sunglasses, can you or any of the ladies ID them


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's a simple outfit...Zara top, 7FAM skirt, Jimmy Choo heels, Chanel bag.



Very pretty!!


----------



## marie-lou

weibaobai said:


> DVF jacket, BR dress, CL shoes



Love the jacket!!



theYoungandChic said:


> Banana Republic, J.Crew, Club Monaco, vintage Louis Vuitton, Michael Kors



Very fun outfit


----------



## marie-lou

xJOLE said:


> Brandy Melville crop top, Brandy Melville destroyed denim shorts, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, Ray Ban aviators



Cool!



sammie225 said:


> royal blue pants and celine again



Lovely! Love the colour of the pants


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE SILK RED BLOUSE, Givenchy leopard sandals, JOSEPH LEATHER PENCIL SKIRT, Lisa Ho cuff, Chanel 2.55 bag.



Love the skirt!



mello_yello_jen said:


> Double poofiness!  House of Dereon (:shame, Marc by Marc Jacobs, and Laundry Shelli Segal heels.



Very cute outfit


----------



## TJNEscada

weibaobai said:


> DVF jacket, BR dress, CL shoes


That jacket is super fabulous!!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

marie-lou said:


> Very fun outfit



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Here's a simple outfit...Zara top, 7FAM skirt, Jimmy Choo heels, Chanel bag.


those shoes look super dainty! very cute!  and of course i love your Chanel!


----------



## theYoungandChic

YaY for Friday! 

Walter Baker, Nordstrom, Charles David, Christian Dior, Gucci
oh i totally forgot to buckle my stilettos.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

marie-lou said:


> Very cute outfit



Thank you so much *marie-lou*!  I don't think I got the chance to say thanks for the previous comment you made either so thank you, thank you!  Have a wonderful Friday and nice weekend ahead!


----------



## wj4

theYoungandChic said:


> YaY for Friday!
> 
> Walter Baker, Nordstrom, Charles David, Christian Dior, Gucci
> oh i totally forgot to buckle my stilettos.


Love it.


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE SILK RED BLOUSE, Givenchy leopard sandals, JOSEPH LEATHER PENCIL SKIRT, Lisa Ho cuff, Chanel 2.55 bag.


Really like the skirt.


sammie225 said:


> royal blue pants and celine again


Love how the pants pop!


weibaobai said:


> DVF jacket, BR dress, CL shoes





Bratty1919 said:


> Super cool!


Looks like the doggie was posing too!


It's gonna be over 100 F all weekend long.  Also, apologies for taking the picture at noon.  Not the best quality I know


----------



## weibaobai

jcrew top, anthro skirt, alaia shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


> jcrew top, anthro skirt, alaia shoes



LOVE the skirt!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bratty!  I love how it's so bright!



Bratty1919 said:


> LOVE the skirt!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks TJNEscada~  My husband thinks it's too loud...but I think it's really unique!



TJNEscada said:


> That jacket is super fabulous!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you marie-lou~



marie-lou said:


> Love the jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very fun outfit


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks shalomjude!  Somehow, sometimes I still feel like I have nothing to wear! 



shalomjude said:


> Great style as usual ... you have a fantastic wardrobe


----------



## Kayapo97

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE SILK RED BLOUSE, Givenchy leopard sandals, JOSEPH LEATHER PENCIL SKIRT, Lisa Ho cuff, Chanel 2.55 bag.



Great look, love the setting as well.


----------



## Kayapo97

This was my outfit for meal and evening at the bar with hubby
Emilio Pucci dress and Casadei boots.
Had a lovely time, hubby was getting a little frisky as the evening went on!


----------



## Ellapretty

An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:


----------



## lovemysavior

Forever 21 and Zara.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ellapretty said:


> An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:



Such a lovely dress. Looks great on you.


----------



## marie-lou

Kayapo97 said:


> This was my outfit for meal and evening at the bar with hubby
> Emilio Pucci dress and Casadei boots.
> Had a lovely time, hubby was getting a little frisky as the evening went on!



Those boots are amazing!!



Ellapretty said:


> An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:



Love this outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

lovemysavior said:


> Forever 21 and Zara.



I love it


----------



## kcf68

lovemysavior said:


> Forever 21 and Zara.


Love that skirt!


----------



## Dentist22

Ellapretty said:


> An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:



Where did you get that first pair of shoes?  Love them!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing J BRAND JEANS, The Kooples shirt, Celine mirror heels, Chanel 2.55 bag, Lisa Ho necklace, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.


----------



## soleilbrun

Kayapo97 said:


> This was my outfit for meal and evening at the bar with hubby
> Emilio Pucci dress and Casadei boots.
> Had a lovely time, hubby was getting a little frisky as the evening went on!


 
Those boots are hot. If he wasn't getting frisky, I'd be worried.



Ellapretty said:


> An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:


 
It looks lovely worn both ways.



lovemysavior said:


> Forever 21 and Zara.


 
I love that skirt!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing J BRAND JEANS, The Kooples shirt, Celine mirror heels, Chanel 2.55 bag, Lisa Ho necklace, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.


 
Perfect from head to toe


----------



## ericanjensen

weibaobai said:


> jcrew top, anthro skirt, alaia shoes



CUTE skirt!!






This was from our last night in Cancun.  Full moon & lovely!

*Anthropologie *Pierre Hardy


----------



## lovemysavior

marie-lou said:


> I love it











kcf68 said:


> Love that skirt!











soleilbrun said:


> Those boots are hot. If he wasn't getting frisky, I'd be worried.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks lovely worn both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect from head to toe



Thank you guys so much


----------



## Ellapretty

yoyotomatoe said:


> Such a lovely dress. Looks great on you.





marie-lou said:


> Those boots are amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit!!





Dentist22 said:


> Where did you get that first pair of shoes?  Love them!





soleilbrun said:


> Those boots are hot. If he wasn't getting frisky, I'd be worried.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks lovely worn both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect from head to toe




Thank you! This dress is not my usual style at all but it was fun to try something different! *Dentist22 *- I bought the wedges from Old Navy last year. The flat sandals are Sam Edelman Gigi flats.


----------



## Dentist22

Ellapretty said:


> Thank you! This dress is not my usual style at all but it was fun to try something different! *Dentist22 *- I bought the wedges from Old Navy last year. The flat sandals are Sam Edelman Gigi flats.



Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:



Super cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> CUTE skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our last night in Cancun.  Full moon & lovely!
> 
> *Anthropologie *Pierre Hardy



Super fun dress!


----------



## KW1

Ellapretty said:


> An eShakti dress worn 2 ways - by itself & with a chambray knotted on top:



Pretty, love it!


----------



## wj4

Over 100 F temperature continues.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Eliza J from Nordstrom.


----------



## ChanelMommy

lovemysavior said:


> Forever 21 and Zara.



I love this outfit! Who makes the necklace?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Chip & Pepper *Dsquared2 *vintage Gucci


----------



## sarteaga0408

ericanjensen said:


> CUTE skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our last night in Cancun.  Full moon & lovely!
> 
> *Anthropologie *Pierre Hardy



Lovely colors!

Yesterday:


----------



## lovemysavior

ChanelMommy said:


> I love this outfit! Who makes the necklace?


 
Thank you so much.  I bought the necklace off of Ebay from an independent seller.


----------



## lovemysavior

1DaySoon said:


> Eliza J from Nordstrom.


 
Super cute dress.  It looks very flattering on you.  I am a sucker for that type of halter style with the neck tie and I think there should be more tops and dresses made that way


----------



## weibaobai

Shipley&Halmos top, True Religion shorts, Alaia shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ericanjensen!  Love your printed dress!  Perfect for summer!



ericanjensen said:


> CUTE skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our last night in Cancun.  Full moon & lovely!
> 
> *Anthropologie *Pierre Hardy


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> CUTE skirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our last night in Cancun.  Full moon & lovely!
> 
> *Anthropologie *Pierre Hardy



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Chip & Pepper *Dsquared2 *vintage Gucci



Those boots are stunning!!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing J BRAND JEANS, The Kooples shirt, Celine mirror heels, Chanel 2.55 bag, Lisa Ho necklace, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.



Very lovely outfit!!


----------



## melikey

Happy Monday! American Apparel cardigan, Uniqlo t-shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore the following outfit to brunch yesterday. The skirt and belt are Kate Spade, the bag is J. Crew and the shoes are Ann Klein.


----------



## 1DaySoon

lovemysavior said:


> Super cute dress.  It looks very flattering on you.  I am a sucker for that type of halter style with the neck tie and I think there should be more tops and dresses made that way


thank you so much! I love dresses and tops with neck ties as well!


----------



## KatsBags

ericanjensen said:


> *Chip & Pepper *Dsquared2 *vintage Gucci



LOVE this!


----------



## wj4

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following outfit to brunch yesterday. The skirt and belt are Kate Spade, the bag is J. Crew and the shoes are Ann Klein.


Love the awesome colors!


----------



## Ellapretty

My Canada Day outfit - can't go wrong with red & white!






Date night outfit: ZARA top, F21 shoes & Aldo clutch


----------



## marie-lou

melikey said:


> Happy Monday! American Apparel cardigan, Uniqlo t-shirt, rag&bone jeans, Tod's moccasins, Givenchy Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2240787





hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following outfit to brunch yesterday. The skirt and belt are Kate Spade, the bag is J. Crew and the shoes are Ann Klein.





wj4 said:


> Love the awesome colors!



Everyone's looking great!!


----------



## marie-lou

Ellapretty said:


> My Canada Day outfit - can't go wrong with red & white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night outfit: ZARA top, F21 shoes & Aldo clutch



Gorgeous outfits. The ZARA top is TDF.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing FRAME DENIM LE COLOR CROP JEANS, Joseph Garcon shirt, SAINT LAURENT BELT, CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN HEELS and VALENTINO LOCK BAG.


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> My Canada Day outfit - can't go wrong with red & white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night outfit: ZARA top, F21 shoes & Aldo clutch


Really cute outfits!


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore the following outfit to brunch yesterday. The skirt and belt are Kate Spade, the bag is J. Crew and the shoes are Ann Klein.


Pretty!  Love the shoes!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Chip & Pepper *Dsquared2 *vintage Gucci


Love this snd the belt is beautiful!


----------



## ChanelMommy

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you so much.  I bought the necklace off of Ebay from an independent seller.



Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

marie-lou said:


> Very pretty!!





theYoungandChic said:


> those shoes look super dainty! very cute!  and of course i love your Chanel!



Thank you so very much!!!

Today I'm wearing a Jacob coat as a dress, with an Anthro belt and Jimmy Choo's.


----------



## laurenhaber

Today my outfit is composed of details I love: a fun patterned shirt, a detailed necklace from a new vintage jewelry shop, gifted earrings and prada sunglasses.


----------



## laurenhaber

Jenny Lauren said:


> Such a great colour on you!



thank you!! xoxo


----------



## ericanjensen

sarteaga0408 said:


> Lovely colors!
> 
> Yesterday:





weibaobai said:


> Thanks ericanjensen!  Love your printed dress!  Perfect for summer!





marie-lou said:


> Simply gorgeous!





marie-lou said:


> Those boots are stunning!!





KatsBags said:


> LOVE this!





kcf68 said:


> Love this snd the belt is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a Jacob coat as a dress, with an Anthro belt and Jimmy Choo's.


Love the color of the coat!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a Jacob coat as a dress, with an Anthro belt and Jimmy Choo's.


love the colors!


----------



## theYoungandChic

laurenhaber said:


> Today my outfit is composed of details I love: a fun patterned shirt, a detailed necklace from a new vintage jewelry shop, gifted earrings and prada sunglasses.


love the streets in SF!


----------



## theYoungandChic

walking around in the heat! 

J.Crew, Club Monaco, Louis Vuitton, Corsair, Claire's, TopShop


----------



## weibaobai

plim skirt, jcrew sweatshirt, all saints shoes


----------



## sammie225

fantastic looks were posted here in the last days  tpf has so many stylish ladies&gents 
here's my look for a little shopping spree in hamburg


----------



## umlm

Dress: La redoute Creation
Belt and Shoes: Gucci


----------



## wj4

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a Jacob coat as a dress, with an Anthro belt and Jimmy Choo's.


Lovely color on the coat.


weibaobai said:


> plim skirt, jcrew sweatshirt, all saints shoes


Love!


marie-lou said:


> Everyone's looking great!!


Thank you 

Trousers are white/light gray stripe seersucker, hard to make out from afar.


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a Jacob coat as a dress, with an Anthro belt and Jimmy Choo's.



Gorgeous!! I love the shoes


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> fantastic looks were posted here in the last days  tpf has so many stylish ladies&gents
> here's my look for a little shopping spree in hamburg



Lovely!



umlm said:


> View attachment 2242091
> 
> 
> Dress: La redoute Creation
> Belt and Shoes: Gucci



Very cute dress


----------



## bbagsforever

Isabel Marant David coat, Cos t-shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Phantom Luggage


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rails *Free People *Marc Jacobs *Pierre Hardy


----------



## laurenhaber

Reviewing this amazing Club Monaco maxi that is perfect for curvy ladies. Also wearing Prada sunglasses, Sam Edelman sandals, Yigal Azrouel belt


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Rails *Free People *Marc Jacobs *Pierre Hardy



Oooh! Gorgeous bag  And love the outfit


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Isabel Marant David coat, Cos t-shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Phantom Luggage



Very lovely 



laurenhaber said:


> Reviewing this amazing Club Monaco maxi that is perfect for curvy ladies. Also wearing Prada sunglasses, Sam Edelman sandals, Yigal Azrouel belt



You look great!!


----------



## weibaobai

Gap sweater, Kerrigan skirt, Balenciaga bag, Opening Ceremony shoes


----------



## bag in black

weibaobai said:


> plim skirt, jcrew sweatshirt, all saints shoes



I Love your Skirt


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Oooh! Gorgeous bag  And love the outfit



Thanks hun!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kcf68 said:


> Love the color of the coat!





theYoungandChic said:


> love the colors!





wj4 said:


> Lovely color on the coat.





marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the shoes



Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Club Monaco jacket, Converse kicks and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Salome shorts and knit, Celine mirror heels, RAY BAN AVIATORS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, MULBERRY LILY BAG.


----------



## Sculli

Monki blouse, rag & bone skinny, chloe boots, miumiu bag & my fav accessory Beau.


----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> Isabel Marant David coat, Cos t-shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Phantom Luggage


Lovely.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Wildfox *Paige *Alaia *Halston Heritage *J Crew


----------



## hanagirl

Jenny Lauren said:


> Aww, thanks so much!!!
> 
> Here is an old BCBG dress, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



What a gorgeous dress!


----------



## anastasia88

nice Summer mix&#65281;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ellapretty said:


> My Canada Day outfit - can't go wrong with red & white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night outfit: ZARA top, F21 shoes & Aldo clutch



Cute outfits!


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Club Monaco jacket, Converse kicks and Balenciaga bag.



Very cute outfit!!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Salome shorts and knit, Celine mirror heels, RAY BAN AVIATORS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, MULBERRY LILY BAG.



Lovely!


----------



## marie-lou

Sculli said:


> Monki blouse, rag & bone skinny, chloe boots, miumiu bag & my fav accessory Beau.
> 
> View attachment 2244256



Cute!



wj4 said:


> Lovely.



Love the outfit


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Wildfox *Paige *Alaia *Halston Heritage *J Crew



I really like this outfit! Love your style!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Wildfox *Paige *Alaia *Halston Heritage *J Crew



Gorgeous!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Surprised I haven't seen more red, white, and blue OOTDs!  Is everyone out enjoying their long weekend while I'm slaving away at work?   Hope you all had a wonderful 4th of July!

Here is my rendition.  Miss Sixty dress, Marc by MJ flats, goldenbleu clutch.


----------



## Bratty1919

mello_yello_jen said:


> Surprised I haven't seen more red, white, and blue OOTDs!  Is everyone out enjoying their long weekend while I'm slaving away at work?   Hope you all had a wonderful 4th of July!
> 
> Here is my rendition.  Miss Sixty dress, Marc by MJ flats, goldenbleu clutch.



Truly lovely!


----------



## wj4

marie-lou said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfit


Thanks!


mello_yello_jen said:


> Surprised I haven't seen more red, white, and blue OOTDs!  Is everyone out enjoying their long weekend while I'm slaving away at work?   Hope you all had a wonderful 4th of July!
> 
> Here is my rendition.  Miss Sixty dress, Marc by MJ flats, goldenbleu clutch.


Great outfit.  I was also at work.  75% of the office was off today, but great opportunity to catch up


----------



## dakotacheryl

So nice to have a guy posting...looking good wj4...


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> I really like this outfit! Love your style!





Bratty1919 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!  Love the shoes!



Thank you kcf68! They were a pretty good deal too!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> Surprised I haven't seen more red, white, and blue OOTDs!  Is everyone out enjoying their long weekend while I'm slaving away at work?   Hope you all had a wonderful 4th of July!
> 
> Here is my rendition.  Miss Sixty dress, Marc by MJ flats, goldenbleu clutch.



Love your patriotic outfit! The dress and accessories all work so well together! Sorry you have to work during the long weekend!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is what I wore on the 4th, just to show some red white and blue on the thread! The top is J. Crew and the pants are Old Navy. I hope everyone is having a nice long weekend!


----------



## wj4

dakotacheryl said:


> So nice to have a guy posting...looking good wj4...


Thanks!  I post these pics on my blog anyway so it's fun to be able to look at what you ladies wear here as well!  Lots of great styles on here.


----------



## sammie225

My outfit for an evening in hamburg


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Flana jacket, DSQUARED2 JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, THE ROW SABEEN JERSEY TEE, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.


----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Flana jacket, DSQUARED2 JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, THE ROW SABEEN JERSEY TEE, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.


Love the jacket.


sammie225 said:


> My outfit for an evening in hamburg


Great outfit and lovely backdrop.


----------



## sammie225

crochet dress-primark,bag-chloe,boots-isabel marant


----------



## ericanjensen

*Marc Jacobs *Red Valentino *Miu Miu


----------



## Sculli

Hmtrend shirt, gstar skinny, celine shoes & Alexander wang bag.


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Marc Jacobs *Red Valentino *Miu Miu



Loving the retro look


----------



## weibaobai

F21 dress, Pedro Garcia shoes, Chanel purse


----------



## Sparklybags

Old Navy dress from last year and my J Crew market tote


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic blazer, Lauren Ralph Lauren dress, Kate Spade heels


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bag in black! 



bag in black said:


> I Love your Skirt


----------



## kcf68

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic blazer, Lauren Ralph Lauren dress, Kate Spade heels


Love your dress!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> F21 dress, Pedro Garcia shoes, Chanel purse


Cute summery outfit!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much kcf68! 


kcf68 said:


> Cute summery outfit!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLES JEANS, Celine box bag in red, ALAIA CUT OUT HEELS, and SAINT LAURENT BELT.


----------



## Litsa

It's hot out in NYC today so my outfit's very light and summery! I'm wearing a James Perse tee with a silk Loft ikat print skirt (bought back when they made better quality clothes with silk) and my DV Dolce Vita Archer sandals.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLES JEANS, Celine box bag in red, ALAIA CUT OUT HEELS, and SAINT LAURENT BELT.



Cute- those shoes are TDF!


----------



## Kriss

I'm wearing a dress that my grandma gave me. It's green and with very colourful flowers patern! I love it. Everybody at my office liked it!


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing the most flattering Club Monaco bubble hem top, Paige jeans, Ferragamo pumps, Gucci "clutch" repurposed  and Prada sunglasses


----------



## sammie225

western style blouse with cowboy boots print on


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> western style blouse with cowboy boots print on



Cute- love your shoes!


----------



## kcf68

sammie225 said:


> western style blouse with cowboy boots print on


Wowsa on the shoes , love the outfit!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

hanagirl said:


> What a gorgeous dress!





marie-lou said:


> Very cute outfit!!



Thanks so much ladies!

Having a midi moment in a Zara top and Aritzia skirt.


----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLES JEANS, Celine box bag in red, ALAIA CUT OUT HEELS, and SAINT LAURENT BELT.


Lovely!


Sculli said:


> Hmtrend shirt, gstar skinny, celine shoes & Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2249285


Great outfit.


pavilion said:


> Banana Republic blazer, Lauren Ralph Lauren dress, Kate Spade heels


Really nice!


----------



## Ellapretty

2 recent OOTDs:






What I wore today: top, jeans & watch are from Target:


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing EQUIPMENT SIGNATURE BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLES JEANS, Celine box bag in red, ALAIA CUT OUT HEELS, and SAINT LAURENT BELT.



Love it. Those shoes are amazing!!



Litsa said:


> It's hot out in NYC today so my outfit's very light and summery! I'm wearing a James Perse tee with a silk Loft ikat print skirt (bought back when they made better quality clothes with silk) and my DV Dolce Vita Archer sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250366



Love the skirt!!


----------



## marie-lou

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing the most flattering Club Monaco bubble hem top, Paige jeans, Ferragamo pumps, Gucci "clutch" repurposed  and Prada sunglasses



You look great!



sammie225 said:


> western style blouse with cowboy boots print on



Very stylish 



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> 
> Having a midi moment in a Zara top and Aritzia skirt.



Love it from head to toe!


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Great outfit.
> 
> Really nice!



Très chic! 



michellelim9 said:


> View attachment 2251310
> 
> That was me on the AFF Singapore! With a Chanel vintage bag



You look amazing!



Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent OOTDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wore today: top, jeans & watch are from Target:



Love both 



michellelim9 said:


> View attachment 2251398
> 
> This is what I wear today!
> With alma bb rose velours



Very very pretty!!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Marc Jacobs *Red Valentino *Miu Miu



Love the outfit, erica. Yellow looks great on you!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> My outfit for an evening in hamburg



I really like it 



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Flana jacket, DSQUARED2 JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, THE ROW SABEEN JERSEY TEE, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.



That jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> Having a midi moment in a Zara top and Aritzia skirt.



Just love this!


----------



## Myrkur

Zara top and pants, Clarks shoes


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent OOTDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wore today: top, jeans & watch are from Target:


Love those outfits Ella!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the retro look


Thank you!


marie-lou said:


> Love the outfit, erica. Yellow looks great on you!



Thank you!  It's one of my favorite colors 






*Vintage *Anthropologie *Miu Miu *Ellen Tracy


----------



## xJOLE

TOBI Bradshaw bodysuit, Unbranded asymmetrical skirt, Forever21 bow belt, Zara pumps, Balenciaga RH City


----------



## laurenhaber

This GORGEOUS architectural beaded blouse is from BCBG, dressed down with a skirt from J.Crew and sunglasses from Prada


----------



## theYoungandChic

laurenhaber said:


> This GORGEOUS architectural beaded blouse is from BCBG, dressed down with a skirt from J.Crew and sunglasses from Prada


interesting top!


----------



## theYoungandChic

From my vacay last week. 

Club Monaco, H&M, Goyard, Birkenstock, Hermes


----------



## weibaobai

Joie top, J brand denim, CL shoes


----------



## sammie225

denim on denim with leopard sneakers and my new baby : ps11 mini


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Blazer/top from Nordstrom
Theory leggings
Frye boots
RM mini mac


----------



## wj4

marie-lou said:


> Très chic!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both
> 
> 
> 
> Very very pretty!!


Thank you 


ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It's one of my favorite colors
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage *Anthropologie *Miu Miu *Ellen Tracy


Lovely outfit and smile!


theYoungandChic said:


> From my vacay last week.
> 
> Club Monaco, H&M, Goyard, Birkenstock, Hermes


LOVE!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> denim on denim with leopard sneakers and my new baby : ps11 mini



Looking good! 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Blazer/top from Nordstrom
> Theory leggings
> Frye boots
> RM mini mac
> View attachment 2252670



Great look!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

sammie225 said:


> My outfit for an evening in hamburg



Neat and chic! Love the colours too :thumbup:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

marie-lou said:


> Great look!!



Thanks!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthro *Hudson *Report Sig *Loeffler Randall


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> This GORGEOUS architectural beaded blouse is from BCBG, dressed down with a skirt from J.Crew and sunglasses from Prada



Super cute!


----------



## laurenhaber

Super voluminous curls paired with double animal prints from Equipment, Ann Taylor, and Chanel


----------



## laurenhaber

Big, voluminous curls paired with double animal prints from Equipment, Ann Taylor and Chanel


----------



## Louislily

ericanjensen said:


> *Anthro *Hudson *Report Sig *Loeffler Randall



Love the green lace with the white jeans!


----------



## Louislily

laurenhaber said:


> Big, voluminous curls paired with double animal prints from Equipment, Ann Taylor and Chanel



Great look!


----------



## Louislily

My first post in this thread


----------



## Bratty1919

Louislily said:


> My first post in this thread



Wonderful, colorful first post!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Zara shoes, American apparel shorts, black tank top, American Apparel chiffon top, and Zara blazer. 













LOL just realized my garbage bag full of clothes are in the background... forgive me.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Louislily said:


> My first post in this thread


 
Love the blazer!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Here's my bright and sunny outfit from yesterday. The dress in Ralph Lauren and the shoes are Ann Klein ( Both found at Marshals!). The bag is LV.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Louislily said:


> My first post in this thread



Welcome to the thread!  I love your floral blazer!


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my bright and sunny outfit from yesterday. The dress in Ralph Lauren and the shoes are Ann Klein ( Both found at Marshals!). The bag is LV.



Wonderful, cheery outfit!


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here's my bright and sunny outfit from yesterday. The dress in Ralph Lauren and the shoes are Ann Klein ( Both found at Marshals!). The bag is LV.


Cute!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

marie-lou said:


> Love it from head to toe!





Bratty1919 said:


> Just love this!



Thank you so very much!!


I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## wj4

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.


This looks lovely


----------



## chunkylover53

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.



Oh, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.



Love the pop of colour. You look great


----------



## Sculli

Dutch summer is gloomy this year. Still walking around in a vest ..
Isabel marant cardi, COS shirt, oasis jeans, Alexander Wang booties & givenchy bag.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.


Pretty color!


----------



## loveceline30

Charlotte Russe Top and Bottom, Aldo Wedge, MK Watch, Chanel Earrings


----------



## Bratty1919

loveceline30 said:


> Charlotte Russe Top and Bottom, Aldo Wedge, MK Watch, Chanel Earrings



Stunning!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.


great summer colors!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Sculli said:


> Dutch summer is gloomy this year. Still walking around in a vest ..
> Isabel marant cardi, COS shirt, oasis jeans, Alexander Wang booties & givenchy bag.
> View attachment 2254350


love the Givenchy!  will have to go to Amsterdam someday. my friends say it's awesome!


----------



## theYoungandChic

loveceline30 said:


> Charlotte Russe Top and Bottom, Aldo Wedge, MK Watch, Chanel Earrings


cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

yay it's Friday again! can't wait for lunchtime. hungry already! 

TopShop, Leith, Urban Outfitters, Goyard


----------



## marie-lou

loveceline30 said:


> Charlotte Russe Top and Bottom, Aldo Wedge, MK Watch, Chanel Earrings



You look great!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bratty1919 said:


> Wonderful, cheery outfit!



Thank you Bratty!



kcf68 said:


> Cute!



Thanks kcf68!



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thank you so very much!!
> 
> 
> I wore this outfit earlier this week.  It's an Ann Taylor dress, Anthropologie belt and Jimmy Choo heels.



I love the belt with the color of the dress! Great combination!


----------



## melikey

Rag&bone, American Apparel, Gap, Aldo, Givenchy.


----------



## wj4

Sculli said:


> Dutch summer is gloomy this year. Still walking around in a vest ..
> Isabel marant cardi, COS shirt, oasis jeans, Alexander Wang booties & givenchy bag.
> View attachment 2254350


Love the cardigan.


----------



## Ellapretty

marie-lou said:


> Love both





kcf68 said:


> Love those outfits Ella!



Thanks!

Today's outfit: J.Crew shirt, Target jeans, F21 necklace & Aeropostale jelly sandals:


----------



## marie-lou

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today's outfit: J.Crew shirt, Target jeans, F21 necklace & Aeropostale jelly sandals:



You look _so_ pretty!


----------



## marie-lou

melikey said:


> Rag&bone, American Apparel, Gap, Aldo, Givenchy.
> 
> View attachment 2254935



Great outfit. I love the bag and the shoes.



wj4 said:


> Love the cardigan.



Very classy. Nice belt!!


----------



## wj4

marie-lou said:


> Great outfit. I love the bag and the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy. Nice belt!!


Thank you   Not so classy today though, haha.


----------



## sara09

pavilion said:


> Banana Republic blazer, Lauren Ralph Lauren dress, Kate Spade heels



Great look, I always get so much inspiration for office wear from you!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Sweetyqbk

Joie top 
Levi's men's jeans which I turned into distressed boyfriend jeans
Hermes belt
Ysl shoes
Chanel bag (not in picture but part of outfit)
=)


----------



## Bratty1919

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2256100
> 
> Joie top
> Levi's men's jeans which I turned into distressed boyfriend jeans
> Hermes belt
> Ysl shoes
> Chanel bag (not in picture but part of outfit)
> =)



Casual chic- loving it!


----------



## sammie225

what can i say : i love this bag


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Thank you   Not so classy today though, haha.



lol  Those shoes are awesome!


----------



## marie-lou

Litsa said:


>



Lovely! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2256100
> 
> Joie top
> Levi's men's jeans which I turned into distressed boyfriend jeans
> Hermes belt
> Ysl shoes
> Chanel bag (not in picture but part of outfit)
> =)



What a gorgeous shade of blue!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> what can i say : i love this bag



It_ is_ a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## wj4

marie-lou said:


> lol  Those shoes are awesome!


Thanks!  I have a purple pair too, haha.  It makes a nice break for the traditional menswear.


----------



## deltalady

Went to a baby shower yesterday. Wore H&M jeans and blouse, Marc Jacobs bag, YSL Tribtoo pumps.


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my ootd...
Fuschia lace with a touch of rosegold accessories and my nude patent CL Corneille's.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

loveceline30 said:


> Charlotte Russe Top and Bottom, Aldo Wedge, MK Watch, Chanel Earrings


 
Cute outfit! You are so gorgeous!


----------



## .jourdyn.




----------



## ericanjensen

*Free People *G-Star *Skin by Nude heels


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Thanks!  I have a purple pair too, haha.  It makes a nice break for the traditional menswear.



Not everyone could pull this look off, but you're doing a damn good job at it!!


----------



## marie-lou

deltalady said:


> Went to a baby shower yesterday. Wore H&M jeans and blouse, Marc Jacobs bag, YSL Tribtoo pumps.



Pretty!!



lovemysavior said:


> Here is my ootd...
> Fuschia lace with a touch of rosegold accessories and my nude patent CL Corneille's.



You look amazing


----------



## marie-lou

.jourdyn. said:


> View attachment 2257753



Lookin' good 



ericanjensen said:


> *Free People *G-Star *Skin by Nude heels



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## sammie225

thank you all for the kind words on my latest outfits  here is a very simple,plain outfit.


----------



## Bratty1919

deltalady said:


> Went to a baby shower yesterday. Wore H&M jeans and blouse, Marc Jacobs bag, YSL Tribtoo pumps.



Loving the bag- what's the name or model please?


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Free People *G-Star *Skin by Nude heels



Super cool!


----------



## deltalady

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the bag- what's the name or model please?


 
Thanks, it's an oldie.  It's the Marc Jacobs Ursula bowler in the color Chalk.


----------



## weibaobai

Zara top, trouve shorts, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

wj4 said:


> This looks lovely





chunkylover53 said:


> Oh, absolutely gorgeous!





marie-lou said:


> Love the pop of colour. You look great





kcf68 said:


> Pretty color!





theYoungandChic said:


> great summer colors!





hellokatiegirl said:


> I love the belt with the color of the dress! Great combination!



Aww, you are all so sweet.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing an Anthropologie top, Club Monaco skirt and Boutique 9 heels.


----------



## christymarie340

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an Anthropologie top, Club Monaco skirt and Boutique 9 heels.



LOVE! you always pair things id never think of and super lady-like!!


----------



## lovemysavior

marie-lou said:


> Pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing


 
Thank you Marie-lou


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Lookin' good
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!


Thank you 


Bratty1919 said:


> Super cool!



Thank you


----------



## Litsa




----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an Anthropologie top, Club Monaco skirt and Boutique 9 heels.



Love this! The top is gorgeous!!


----------



## limom

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an Anthropologie top, Club Monaco skirt and Boutique 9 heels.



Wow, this top is so pretty!


----------



## wj4

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing an Anthropologie top, Club Monaco skirt and Boutique 9 heels.


Lovely top.


marie-lou said:


> Not everyone could pull this look off, but you're doing a damn good job at it!!


Haha, thanks.  You're too kind 


sammie225 said:


> thank you all for the kind words on my latest outfits  here is a very simple,plain outfit.


Sneakers really pop!


----------



## Ginger Tea

wj4 said:


> Lovely top.
> 
> Haha, thanks.  You're too kind
> 
> Sneakers really pop!



Awesome shoes! &#128094;


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Last night 
Silence and noise top 
Zara pants
Burberry shoes
My new ysl clutch (graduation gift) 
=)


----------



## ericanjensen

*Leifsdottir *Giuseppe Zanotti *Halston Heritage


----------



## quynh_1206

Looks like I have joined the blogging bandwagon! I'm wearing an H&M blouse, Forever21 shorts, and Prabal Gurung for Target Heels.


----------



## lovemysavior

quynh_1206 said:


> Looks like I have joined the blogging bandwagon! I'm wearing an H&M blouse, Forever21 shorts, and Prabal Gurung for Target Heels.


 
You look great!  Love this whole look


----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>



Casual and cute!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing chambray & white jeans today:


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Leifsdottir *Giuseppe Zanotti *Halston Heritage



Very classy!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Leifsdottir *Giuseppe Zanotti *Halston Heritage


Wowsa love those shoes!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing chambray & white jeans today:


Cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

lovemysavior said:


> You look great!  Love this whole look



Thank you so much, lovemysavior!


----------



## wj4




----------



## Jenny Lauren

christymarie340 said:


> LOVE! you always pair things id never think of and super lady-like!!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this! The top is gorgeous!!





limom said:


> Wow, this top is so pretty!





wj4 said:


> Lovely top.



Thank you so much for the super sweet comment!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a Club Monaco jacket and dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Balenciaga bag.


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


>



Looking good as usual!!


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Club Monaco jacket and dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Balenciaga bag.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Leifsdottir *Giuseppe Zanotti *Halston Heritage



Looking great, erica!



quynh_1206 said:


> Looks like I have joined the blogging bandwagon! I'm wearing an H&M blouse, Forever21 shorts, and Prabal Gurung for Target Heels.



Very cute


----------



## marie-lou

Litsa said:


>



Very cute. Love the colour of the top.



wj4 said:


> Lovely top.
> 
> Haha, thanks.  You're too kind
> 
> Sneakers really pop!



 I love the shoes


----------



## kgw5

J. Crew Factory Tank
H&M Jeans
Oliver Peoples Sunglasses
Dooney & Bourke Handbag
Keds Sneakers





via: *http://closetconfections.com/2013/07/prince-edward-island/*


----------



## weibaobai

F21 tee, 3.1 Plim skirt, CL shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Club Monaco jacket and dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Balenciaga bag.


cute outfit!


----------



## theYoungandChic

kgw5 said:


> J. Crew Factory Tank
> H&M Jeans
> Oliver Peoples Sunglasses
> Dooney & Bourke Handbag
> Keds Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via: *http://closetconfections.com/2013/07/prince-edward-island/*


love the red, white n blue colors.


----------



## theYoungandChic

Club Monaco, BCBG MaxAzria, Urban Outfitters, Michael Kors, Balenciaga


----------



## quynh_1206

marie-lou said:


> Looking great, erica!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute


 
Thank you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

wj4 said:


>


Very nice


kgw5 said:


> J. Crew Factory Tank
> H&M Jeans
> Oliver Peoples Sunglasses
> Dooney & Bourke Handbag
> Keds Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via: *http://closetconfections.com/2013/07/prince-edward-island/*


Love this shot! You look great!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


>



Brave color combo, but you pulled it off


----------



## Bratty1919

kgw5 said:


> J. Crew Factory Tank
> H&M Jeans
> Oliver Peoples Sunglasses
> Dooney & Bourke Handbag
> Keds Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via: *http://closetconfections.com/2013/07/prince-edward-island/*



Very fun!


----------



## wj4

yoyotomatoe said:


> Very nice
> 
> Love this shot! You look great!


Thanks 


Bratty1919 said:


> Brave color combo, but you pulled it off


Thanks!  I love all colors, haha.


Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Club Monaco jacket and dress, Jimmy Choo heels, Balenciaga bag.


Jacket is brilliant!


marie-lou said:


> Looking good as usual!!





marie-lou said:


> Very cute. Love the colour of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shoes


Thanks


----------



## Sparklybags

My favourite summer combination


----------



## marie-lou

theYoungandChic said:


> Club Monaco, BCBG MaxAzria, Urban Outfitters, Michael Kors, Balenciaga



Great outfit


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks!  I love all colors, haha.
> 
> Jacket is brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Very nice 



Sparklybags said:


> My favourite summer combination



Such a cute outfit


----------



## BasketballCourt

top: BCBG
shorts: New York & Company
wedges: Old Navy
sunglasses: LOFT


----------



## laurenhaber

Crazy knit top from Anthropologie, ASOS pants, Ferragamo shoes, Prada sunglasses


----------



## quynh_1206

BasketballCourt said:


> top: BCBG
> shorts: New York & Company
> wedges: Old Navy
> sunglasses: LOFT


 
Love your shorts!


----------



## quynh_1206

Wearing Printed Pants today:
Love21 Scalloped Silk Tank
H&M Printed Pants
Zara TRF Pumps
Coach Legacy Penny Bag


----------



## ericanjensen

*Sine *Anthro *Miu Miu *Vintage


----------



## Sculli

My cute baby niece & wearing COS shirt & necklace, hm short, celine shoes & bag.


----------



## kcf68

BasketballCourt said:


> top: BCBG
> shorts: New York & Company
> wedges: Old Navy
> sunglasses: LOFT


This is cute!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Wearing Printed Pants today:
> Love21 Scalloped Silk Tank
> H&M Printed Pants
> Zara TRF Pumps
> Coach Legacy Penny Bag


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

kgw5 said:


> J. Crew Factory Tank
> H&M Jeans
> Oliver Peoples Sunglasses
> Dooney & Bourke Handbag
> Keds Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via: *http://closetconfections.com/2013/07/prince-edward-island/*


Love this!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Yesterday I wore the following dress from Anthropologie. We went sightseeing on top of a building in LA. As you can see the dress has different visuals on both the front and the back, so I'm including pics of both.


----------



## sammie225

perforated shirt and chanel espadrilles and my ps11mini


----------



## Sparklybags

marie-lou said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute outfit



Thank you


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## umlm

Dress: leopard 
Shoes: LV elba
Bag: Ferragamo Sofia


----------



## theYoungandChic

marie-lou said:


> Great outfit



thanks marie-lou!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Yesterday I wore the following dress from Anthropologie. We went sightseeing on top of a building in LA. As you can see the dress has different visuals on both the front and the back, so I'm including pics of both.


nice action shots! very colorful!


----------



## theYoungandChic

A leggings look. It's finally Friday! 

Club Monaco, ASTR, American Apparel, vintage Chanel, Marc Fisher, Montblanc


----------



## hellokatiegirl

theYoungandChic said:


> nice action shots! very colorful!



Thank you Young and Chic!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

theYoungandChic said:


> A leggings look. It's finally Friday!
> 
> Club Monaco, ASTR, American Apparel, vintage Chanel, Marc Fisher, Montblanc



Love your vintage Chanel! Very nice styling with the whole ensemble!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

umlm said:


> Dress: leopard
> Shoes: LV elba
> Bag: Ferragamo Sofia
> View attachment 2262740



Your Ferragamo bag looks lovely with the leopard print dress!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

ericanjensen said:


> *Sine *Anthro *Miu Miu *Vintage



Oh!  I wandered from my little 'corner' of TPF and look who I find!  Hi Erica!  You look lovely as always.    I really ought to start posting in more sections other then LV.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Here's my OOTD from yesterday




Banana republic fedora
Anthropologie 'Damia' dress
Anthro belt
Steve Madden wedges

Bag: Louis Vuitton infini Empreinte Speedy B 30
Accessories: LV bracelet, Juicy Couture bracelet


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel sandals
Zara shorts
F21 top
=)


----------



## limom

hellokatiegirl said:


> Yesterday I wore the following dress from Anthropologie. We went sightseeing on top of a building in LA. As you can see the dress has different visuals on both the front and the back, so I'm including pics of both.



Great dress. You dress so colorfully.  
I love it!
PS: great blog.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

limom said:


> Great dress. You dress so colorfully.
> I love it!
> PS: great blog.



Thank you limom! I really do love a lot of color!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing MAJE AZALEE KNIT, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant poppy heels, RAY BAN AVIATORS, Celine horizontal cabas bag.


----------



## kcf68

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel sandals
> Zara shorts
> F21 top
> =)
> View attachment 2263186


Cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing MAJE AZALEE KNIT, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant poppy heels, RAY BAN AVIATORS, Celine horizontal cabas bag.


Love this!


----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing MAJE AZALEE KNIT, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant poppy heels, RAY BAN AVIATORS, Celine horizontal cabas bag.


Great outfit and I also like the backdrop!


hellokatiegirl said:


> Yesterday I wore the following dress from Anthropologie. We went sightseeing on top of a building in LA. As you can see the dress has different visuals on both the front and the back, so I'm including pics of both.


Very charismatic


----------



## debssx3




----------



## SophiaLee

Sculli said:


> My cute baby niece & wearing COS shirt & necklace, hm short, celine shoes & bag.
> 
> View attachment 2261615



Awwww. She's so cute!


----------



## umlm

hellokatiegirl said:


> Your Ferragamo bag looks lovely with the leopard print dress!


Thank you,
I love this dress too. And still look for some more printed leopard on shoes, bag, jean or more.


----------



## umlm

Bag: WOC Chanel
Tee shirt: Jacqueline Riu
Jean: ASOS
Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba


----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone.  Here is my outfit for today wearing Forever 21 and Zara.  

-Blessings
AB


----------



## kcf68

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here is my outfit for today wearing Forever 21 and Zara.
> 
> -Blessings
> AB


Very cute!


----------



## umlm

Sandals: Louis Vuitton Kilim
Dress: designed by me,myself, tailor made in Viet Nam


----------



## Bratty1919

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here is my outfit for today wearing Forever 21 and Zara.
> 
> -Blessings
> AB



Cute!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Miu Miu *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Sculli

Finally a rare summer day finally arrived in my country XD.
Clothing zara, necklace COS, shoes isabel marant, bag celine.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

marie-lou said:


> Beautiful!!!!





theYoungandChic said:


> cute outfit!



Thanks so much!

Going casual with J.Crew top, Old Navy shorts, Coach bag, Zara flats.


----------



## weibaobai

Armani Jacket, Gap denim, Manolo Shoes


----------



## lovemysavior

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute!!


 


kcf68 said:


> Very cute!


 
Thank you


----------



## laurenhaber

Safari chic to beat the heat in a J.Crew hat, Forever 21 dress and Prada sunglasses


----------



## quynh_1206

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.  Here is my outfit for today wearing Forever 21 and Zara.
> 
> -Blessings
> AB


 
Cute outfit!


----------



## quynh_1206

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Going casual with J.Crew top, Old Navy shorts, Coach bag, Zara flats.


 
Cute!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I call this reverse denim 
=)
Joe jeans
Cloth and stone top
Prada sneakers 
Lv Eva
D&G sunnies


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> I call this reverse denim
> =)
> Joe jeans
> Cloth and stone top
> Prada sneakers
> Lv Eva
> D&G sunnies



And picture lol


----------



## lovemysavior

quynh_1206 said:


> Cute outfit!



Thank you Q


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Everyone's looking fab. Keep the outfits comin


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Safari chic to beat the heat in a J.Crew hat, Forever 21 dress and Prada sunglasses



Lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu *Rebecca Minkoff



Love this dress!


----------



## wj4

Sculli said:


> Finally a rare summer day finally arrived in my country XD.
> Clothing zara, necklace COS, shoes isabel marant, bag celine.
> View attachment 2266462


Love the bag!


weibaobai said:


> Armani Jacket, Gap denim, Manolo Shoes


Great jacket, love the shoulders.



Obscure weather today, it was raining last night...in July in Los Angeles :-$


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this dress!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

Fancy_Pants said:


> Oh!  I wandered from my little 'corner' of TPF and look who I find!  Hi Erica!  You look lovely as always.    I really ought to start posting in more sections other then LV.



Hi Amber!  Yes, post here babe!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing By Malene Birger Zelinda jumpsuit, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Lisa Ho necklace.


----------



## MrsPPS

My choice of clothing for a rare week-day off work.  We've had gorgeous sunny weather for the past two weeks but today looks like thunder and lightning - I feel underdressed!!


----------



## Archipelago

Testing out my new Helmut Lang dress and Alexander Wang bag


----------



## lilias_13

Such cool outfits here



ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu *Rebecca Minkoff


Your dress is just lovely!



Sculli said:


> Finally a rare summer day finally arrived in my country XD.
> Clothing zara, necklace COS, shoes isabel marant, bag celine.
> View attachment 2266462


Love the top and Celine bag, and big fan of your Marants



Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Going casual with J.Crew top, Old Navy shorts, Coach bag, Zara flats.


Cool summer outfit!



weibaobai said:


> Armani Jacket, Gap denim, Manolo Shoes


weibaobai I love your ripped jeans!


----------



## lilias_13

Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## xJOLE

Zara graphic tank, (very wrinkled!) Talula Roxie shorts, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, ALDO scarf, Alexander Wang Rockie


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
> Thanks for letting me share



Love the skirt!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xJOLE said:


> Zara graphic tank, (very wrinkled!) Talula Roxie shorts, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, ALDO scarf, Alexander Wang Rockie



Cute outfit!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
> Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous...love this outfit!


xJOLE said:


> Zara graphic tank, (very wrinkled!) Talula Roxie shorts, Sam Edelman Trina sandals, ALDO scarf, Alexander Wang Rockie


Love your outfits as usual.


----------



## xJOLE

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your outfits as usual.





HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute outfit!!



Thanks!


----------



## weibaobai

F21 top, Trouve leather shorts, Givenchy shoes


----------



## kcf68

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks lilias!  I'm so late to the ripped jeans game!! But I'm glad I found a pair that really works for me!



lilias_13 said:


> weibaobai I love your ripped jeans!


----------



## quynh_1206

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
> Thanks for letting me share


 
So pretty!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This is from going out last weekend. Wearing kate spade dress and shoes. Bag and belt are J. Crew


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is from going out last weekend. Wearing kate spade dress and shoes. Bag and belt are J. Crew


Pretty!


----------



## wj4

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is from going out last weekend. Wearing kate spade dress and shoes. Bag and belt are J. Crew


Love the dress.


MrsPPS said:


> My choice of clothing for a rare week-day off work.  We've had gorgeous sunny weather for the past two weeks but today looks like thunder and lightning - I feel underdressed!!
> Liking this a lot!





lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
> Thanks for letting me share


Great look.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

wj4 said:


>


Very nice!


hellokatiegirl said:


> This is from going out last weekend. Wearing kate spade dress and shoes. Bag and belt are J. Crew


Love this dress!


----------



## MrsPPS

Thank you wj4! That suit looks fab - you wear it well!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Love the bag!
> 
> Great jacket, love the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> Obscure weather today, it was raining last night...in July in Los Angeles :-$



Very nice!


----------



## Ellapretty

I recently reorganized my closet and found this maxi dress hanging at the back...perfect for today's warm weather:


----------



## shalomjude

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is from going out last weekend. Wearing kate spade dress and shoes. Bag and belt are J. Crew



I love this outfit and the contrast of the pop accessories against the b/w print


----------



## okoiomo

hellokatiegirl said:


> This is from going out last weekend. Wearing kate spade dress and shoes. Bag and belt are J. Crew



So pretty  perfect accents!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger Zelinda jumpsuit, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Lisa Ho necklace.



Love it!


----------



## Bratty1919

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Zara outfit and Alaia sandals
> Thanks for letting me share



Love the clutch! Does it have a model name or anything?


----------



## Bratty1919

Archipelago said:


> View attachment 2267386
> 
> 
> Testing out my new Helmut Lang dress and Alexander Wang bag



That dress is awesome!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> I recently reorganized my closet and found this maxi dress hanging at the back...perfect for today's warm weather:


Very cute!


----------



## BasketballCourt

hat: Urban Outfitters
blouse: Goodwill
shorts: Forever XXI
sandals: Target


----------



## ericanjensen

*Wildfox *True Religion *Pierre Hardy *Loeffler Randall


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Forever21
Shorts: One Teaspoon
Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger


----------



## DaniHutch

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever21
> Shorts: One Teaspoon
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger



Love it!!!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Max Mara sweater, 7FAMK denim, Fendi shoes


----------



## MissDarkEyes

In a color blocking mood! Skirt Express, shoes Charles David.


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever21
> Shorts: One Teaspoon
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger




Lovely! May I ask what sunnies you're wearing?


----------



## theYoungandChic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Love your vintage Chanel! Very nice styling with the whole ensemble!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Wearing basics today! 

J.Crew, Alexander Wang, All Saints, Leith, Chanel, Marc Jacobs


----------



## theYoungandChic

oops. that was my Bye! Off to work pic. 
here's the front.


----------



## quynh_1206

DaniHutch said:


> Love it!!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely! May I ask what sunnies you're wearing?


 
Bratty1919 - Thank you! These are the Ray Ban Aviators with the silver frame. I don't see the exact style online but they have quite a few choices to choose from on different online websites like Shopbop and Nordstrom.


----------



## Archipelago

Bratty1919 said:


> That dress is awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

theYoungandChic said:


> oops. that was my Bye! Off to work pic.
> here's the front.



Awesome Chanel!


----------



## wj4

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever21
> Shorts: One Teaspoon
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger


Love the wrist accessories 


MrsPPS said:


> Thank you wj4! That suit looks fab - you wear it well!


Thanks much!


Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!


You're too kind


----------



## Africadunn1

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.


gorgeous outfit, love the pop of color displayed by the shoes


----------



## Africadunn1

theYoungandChic said:


> oops. that was my Bye! Off to work pic.
> here's the front.



lovely Chanel!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Deborah Sweeney dress, RAG AND BONE HAT, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS, MULBERRY LILY BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## MrsPPS

Outfit of yesterday really... 




At a Boat 'Christening' - dressed in theme! Fab excuse to carry my new Mulberry too. 

EDIT: Sorry, I have no idea why my picture is attaching like that. :-/


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hm tank and sweater
Zara pants
Gucci sandals
Hermes belt
Lv bag


----------



## weibaobai

Jcrew shirt, T by alexwang skirt, Pedro Garcia shoes


----------



## KW1

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew shirt, T by alexwang skirt, Pedro Garcia shoes



Very pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks KW1~



KW1 said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## baglady1982

Isabel Marant Sumac Jacket, Guess Jeans, Zara top


----------



## baglady1982

Sweetyqbk said:


> Me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269995
> 
> Hm tank and sweater
> Zara pants
> Gucci sandals
> Hermes belt
> Lv bag


 
Love your pants/belt combination!


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew shirt, T by alexwang skirt, Pedro Garcia shoes


 
Awwe your doggy is too cute


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks quynh!  My pup Mei Mei says thanks too! 



quynh_1206 said:


> Awwe your doggy is too cute


----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Deborah Sweeney dress, RAG AND BONE HAT, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS, MULBERRY LILY BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


This is great.  I also love the photography and how the hat covers your face slightly...so mysterious 


weibaobai said:


> Jcrew shirt, T by alexwang skirt, Pedro Garcia shoes


Your dog and the ears!    Too cute, and as always..love your outfit!


----------



## Fesdu

Haven't been here for awhile! This is from last week at MBFW in Miami. Loving my Charlotte Olympia clutch!


----------



## bag in black

my New Rag & Bone Pilot Bag


----------



## shalomjude

Fesdu said:


> Haven't been here for awhile! This is from last week at MBFW in Miami. Loving my Charlotte Olympia clutch!



Love your outfit and your clutch is so fun


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> Jcrew shirt, T by alexwang skirt, Pedro Garcia shoes



Beautiful outfit as usual....your puppy is such a darling


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Top and flats by Zara
Hudson skinny jean
LV Speedy B

**Sorry DD took this pic!!**


----------



## ericanjensen

*Asos *Miu Miu *Loeffler Randall *BCBG


----------



## quynh_1206

Happy Friday!





Dress: Romwe
Bag: Coach Legacy Penny
Shoes: Halston Heritage


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me yesterday!
Kenar top
Rock and republic jeans
Prada sneakers
Hermes belt 
	

		
			
		

		
	




=)


----------



## theYoungandChic

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Deborah Sweeney dress, RAG AND BONE HAT, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS, MULBERRY LILY BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


very cute look! very bohemian!


----------



## theYoungandChic

MrsPPS said:


> Outfit of yesterday really...
> 
> View attachment 2269950
> 
> 
> At a Boat 'Christening' - dressed in theme! Fab excuse to carry my new Mulberry too.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I have no idea why my picture is attaching like that. :-/


looks fun! n love the mulberry!


----------



## theYoungandChic

baglady1982 said:


> Isabel Marant Sumac Jacket, Guess Jeans, Zara top


that jacket is awesome!


----------



## weibaobai

Chanel Sweater, Gap denim, Valentino flats


----------



## theYoungandChic

Wearing silk on a hot west coast day. 

J.Crew, Nordstrom, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Ibiss


----------



## weibaobai

Thank so much shalomjude!



shalomjude said:


> Beautiful outfit as usual....your puppy is such a darling


----------



## BasketballCourt

weibaobai said:


> Chanel Sweater, Gap denim, Valentino flats



Love this!







Sorry for the bad quality!

Dress: jcp; flats: Vince Camuto; bag: Zara; watch: Macy's


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Asos *Miu Miu *Loeffler Randall *BCBG


Love your skirt!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Romwe
> Bag: Coach Legacy Penny
> Shoes: Halston Heritage


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Chanel Sweater, Gap denim, Valentino flats


Love this outfit and shoes!


----------



## kcf68

BasketballCourt said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality!
> 
> Dress: jcp; flats: Vince Camuto; bag: Zara; watch: Macy's


Cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Basketballcourt!  Love the dress on you!


BasketballCourt said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality!
> 
> Dress: jcp; flats: Vince Camuto; bag: Zara; watch: Macy's


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Love this outfit and shoes!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ericanjensen said:


> *Asos *Miu Miu *Loeffler Randall *BCBG


 
Love the skirt!!



quynh_1206 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Romwe
> Bag: Coach Legacy Penny
> Shoes: Halston Heritage


 
Work it girl!!  Lovely!!


Sweetyqbk said:


> Me yesterday!
> Kenar top
> Rock and republic jeans
> Prada sneakers
> Hermes belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271493
> View attachment 2271494
> 
> =)


 


weibaobai said:


> Chanel Sweater, Gap denim, Valentino flats


 
Always looking lovely!!



theYoungandChic said:


> Wearing silk on a hot west coast day.
> 
> J.Crew, Nordstrom, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Ibiss


 
Love this dress!!



BasketballCourt said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality!
> 
> Dress: jcp; flats: Vince Camuto; bag: Zara; watch: Macy's


 
Cute!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with DH!
Jacket, boots, and bag from Zara
Target dress


----------



## Ginger Tea

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with DH!
> Jacket, boots, and bag from Zara
> Target dress
> View attachment 2272239
> 
> View attachment 2272240



Nice. Tempted to purchase same bag from Zara, but could not justify it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ginger Tea said:


> Nice. Tempted to purchase same bag from Zara, but could not justify it.



This is the smaller version.  The bag Olivia wore is huge!!!


----------



## nitebags

Hi - it is quite hot today, summer in the city.  I wore an orange outfit with my super bag just bought: the Sakura lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UDADiJSdEJ0/UfOBGryUjkI/AAAAAAAAAiY/HGNHZ05Ran8/w346-h615/a11.jpg


----------



## baglady1982

weibaobai said:


> Chanel Sweater, Gap denim, Valentino flats


 
Love your shoes, they're beautiful!


----------



## baglady1982

Bershka cotton Dress, Louis Vuitton Eva bag


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia Blouse, Isabel Marant Andora skirt, Serpui Marie wicker clutch, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, RAG AND BONE HAT.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia Blouse, Isabel Marant Andora skirt, Serpui Marie wicker clutch, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, RAG AND BONE HAT.



This is wonderful!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Asos *Miu Miu *Loeffler Randall *BCBG



Cute- awesome bag!


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Romwe
> Bag: Coach Legacy Penny
> Shoes: Halston Heritage



Such a fun outfit!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy weekend everyone!  Wearing a J.Crew top, ASOS skirt, Balenciaga bag and Joan & David shoes.


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Love your skirt!


Thank you!


HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the skirt!!


Thank you!


Bratty1919 said:


> Cute- awesome bag!



I love it!  Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia Blouse, Isabel Marant Andora skirt, Serpui Marie wicker clutch, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, RAG AND BONE HAT.



I LOVE this outfit!!


----------



## bbagsforever

ericanjensen said:


> I LOVE this outfit!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## quynh_1206

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with DH!
> Jacket, boots, and bag from Zara
> Target dress
> View attachment 2272239
> 
> View attachment 2272240



So cute! Did you recently purchase the bag?


----------



## quynh_1206

baglady1982 said:


> Bershka cotton Dress, Louis Vuitton Eva bag



You look amazing! I need that bag!


----------



## quynh_1206

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia Blouse, Isabel Marant Andora skirt, Serpui Marie wicker clutch, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, RAG AND BONE HAT.



Wowwww. I really love this outfit!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Such a fun outfit!



Thank you so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

quynh_1206 said:


> So cute! Did you recently purchase the bag?



Yes I just got it!!


----------



## Bratty1919

jenny lauren said:


> happy weekend everyone!  Wearing a j.crew top, asos skirt, balenciaga bag and joan & david shoes.



cute!


----------



## Maegspencer

weibaobai said:


> Chanel Sweater, Gap denim, Valentino flats


LOVE this outfit! The jeans are adorable!


----------



## hanagirl

With my 2 other "sisters" who wanna dress just like me! LOL!  &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
H&M top, zara shorts, Prada Gaufre bag, Hermes clic clac.


----------



## MrsPPS

theYoungandChic said:


> looks fun! n love the mulberry!



Thank you! Mulberry is only 1 week old and might have quickly become my favourite bag, I'm tempted to get another in a different colour.


----------



## MrsPPS

quynh_1206 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Romwe
> Bag: Coach Legacy Penny
> Shoes: Halston Heritage



Love this look! That dress is stunning.


----------



## MrsPPS

A terrible snap taken by DH last night (he refused to stand up from the couch to take it!)




Stupidly cheap dress from Primark, belt from New Look, shoes by Louboutin and clutch from MiuMiu - got to love designer mixed with high street!


----------



## Bratty1919

MrsPPS said:


> A terrible snap taken by DH last night (he refused to stand up from the couch to take it!)
> 
> View attachment 2273639
> 
> 
> Stupidly cheap dress from Primark, belt from New Look, shoes by Louboutin and clutch from MiuMiu - got to love designer mixed with high street!



Love the shoes and clutch!


----------



## Bratty1919

hanagirl said:


> With my 2 other "sisters" who wanna dress just like me! LOL!  &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> H&M top, zara shorts, Prada Gaufre bag, Hermes clic clac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273372



Very nice, especially the Prada


----------



## MrsPPS

Bratty1919 said:


> Love the shoes and clutch!



Thank you! Only problem is, they match so well I always pair them together... Need to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Litsa

Madewell Scenic dress


----------



## hanagirl

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice, especially the Prada



Thank you!


----------



## aliwaway

Litsa said:


>


Litsa Looks great!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Levi's *J Jill *Tom's *Marc Jacobs


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much baglady1982!   They're one of my new favorites!



baglady1982 said:


> Love your shoes, they're beautiful!


----------



## Litsa

aliwaway said:


> Litsa Looks great!!



Thanks!


----------



## Ellapretty

Today's outfit: H&M necklace & shirt, Old Navy Jeans, La Mer Watch & LV Speedy 25.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Wildfox *Vintage *L.A.M.B.


----------



## laurenhaber

Repurposing a Gucci "handbag" and wearing a Jessica Simpson dress, Brooks Brothers shirt, Sweet & Spark jewelry, Prada sunglasses!


----------



## xJOLE

Zara combination romper, Forever21 bow belt, Zara kitten heels, Alexander Wang Rockie in Mercury


----------



## baglady1982

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Alicia Blouse, Isabel Marant Andora skirt, Serpui Marie wicker clutch, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, RAG AND BONE HAT.


 

This outfit is to die for....loving it!


----------



## baglady1982

quynh_1206 said:


> You look amazing! I need that bag!


 
Thanks!


----------



## weibaobai

360 cashmere sweater, Awang shorts, YSL shoes


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Bratty1919 said:


> cute!



Thanks so much Bratty1919!

Here is a simple look: Zara top, H&M jeans, Nine West heels.


----------



## umlm

my outfit of Yesterday and the day before yesterday. Still the same old style, very simple though



Dress: Envie de fraise
Shoes. Chanel espardrille



Dress: Envie de fraise
Shoes: Louis Vuitton Kilim


----------



## sammie225

a typical monday outfit according to my mood on monday mornings


----------



## Sculli

Zara skirt&necklace, warehouse blouse, chloe booties.


----------



## quynh_1206

Sculli said:


> View attachment 2275304
> 
> 
> Zara skirt&necklace, warehouse blouse, chloe booties.


 
I was just looking at this skirt on Zara's website last night. It looks amazing on you. Is the fabric pretty thick? I think i'll hit the purchase button now!


----------



## quynh_1206

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes I just got it!!


 
Hmmm...I don't see it available online. I will try the store. Thanks!


----------



## pquiles

I have had a rough month so I wanted to wear something colorful to pick my spirits up.


----------



## Sculli

quynh_1206 said:


> I was just looking at this skirt on Zara's website last night. It looks amazing on you. Is the fabric pretty thick? I think i'll hit the purchase button now!



Thanks quynh! Yes it's cotton and pretty thick, and has a bit shimmer in it.


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Bratty1919

pquiles said:


> I have had a rough month so I wanted to wear something colorful to pick my spirits up.
> View attachment 2275408



Wonderful!


----------



## wj4

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much Bratty1919!
> 
> Here is a simple look: Zara top, H&M jeans, Nine West heels.


Love the colorblocking on the top.


Sculli said:


> View attachment 2275304
> 
> 
> Zara skirt&necklace, warehouse blouse, chloe booties.


Very lovely!


Litsa said:


> Madewell Scenic dress


Very nice!


ericanjensen said:


> *Wildfox *Vintage *L.A.M.B.


Love the colors and the texture of the skirt.



The last several days:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Mara Hoffman *PRPS *L.A.M.B. *Loeffler Randall


----------



## legaldiva

Zara ivory tweed blazer
Black pencil dress
F21 Multi strand pearl necklace
BA Lidia leopard print heels


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> my outfit of Yesterday and the day before yesterday. Still the same old style, very simple though
> View attachment 2275230
> 
> 
> Dress: Envie de fraise
> Shoes. Chanel espardrille
> View attachment 2275231
> 
> 
> Dress: Envie de fraise
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton Kilim



Love these outfits. Especially the second one; what a gorgeous colour.


----------



## marie-lou

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much Bratty1919!
> 
> Here is a simple look: Zara top, H&M jeans, Nine West heels.



Looking good as usual, Jenny!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Mara Hoffman *PRPS *L.A.M.B. *Loeffler Randall



I love the colour on this dress!


----------



## marie-lou

Litsa said:


> Madewell Scenic dress


Ooooh! I love this dress!!


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing a striped shirt from Nordstrom, J Brand jeans, Tieks flats, Sweet and Spark bracelets, LV speedy 30 handbag


----------



## weibaobai

Victorias Secret top, J brand pant, Pedro Garcia Shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Mara Hoffman *PRPS *L.A.M.B. *Loeffler Randall



Cool dress


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a maxi skirt after so long ... Last wore this skirt 7 years ago &#55357;&#56878;


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> I love the colour on this dress!





Bratty1919 said:


> Cool dress



Thank you both!


----------



## pquiles

Bratty1919 said:


> Wonderful!



Thank you


----------



## Louislily

What I wore yesterday:






Zara blouse & sandals, H&M jeans, Michael Kors scorpios bag & watch, YSL arty ring.


----------



## Suzie E

pquiles said:


> I have had a rough month so I wanted to wear something colorful to pick my spirits up.
> View attachment 2275408


Love your dress!


----------



## Sparklybags

J Crew Tee, Siwy Shorts, Rebecca Minkoff MAC


----------



## Jenny Lauren

marie-lou said:


> Looking good as usual, Jenny!



Thanks so much Marie Lou!

Here is an H&M top, Topshop skirt and Nine West heels.


----------



## ericanjensen

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much Marie Lou!
> 
> Here is an H&M top, Topshop skirt and Nine West heels.



We are peplum twinners 






*Torn by Ronny Kobo *Diesel *Rebecca Minkoff *Valentino


----------



## quynh_1206

Must be a peplum day or something. LOL

You ladies look great!








Top: Nasty Gal
Jeggings: J Brand 901
Shoes: Zara Trf
Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger


----------



## Bratty1919

Wow- looks like a "Who wore it best?" contest with all the peplum. All of you look lovely


----------



## theYoungandChic

Sparklybags said:


> J Crew Tee, Siwy Shorts, Rebecca Minkoff MAC


cute n casual!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much Marie Lou!
> 
> Here is an H&M top, Topshop skirt and Nine West heels.


totally chic as usual!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> We are peplum twinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *Diesel *Rebecca Minkoff *Valentino


cute! i think it's a peplum day for all. i'm stylin that too.


----------



## theYoungandChic

quynh_1206 said:


> Must be a peplum day or something. LOL
> 
> You ladies look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nasty Gal
> Jeggings: J Brand 901
> Shoes: Zara Trf
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger


another peplum. so awesome!


----------



## theYoungandChic

here's my peplum look to add to this apparent "peplum day!" we r all syncing up ladies! 

Forever 21, Leith, Gucci, Burberry, Nadri


----------



## flower71

quynh_1206 said:


> Must be a peplum day or something. LOL
> 
> You ladies look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nasty Gal
> Jeggings: J Brand 901
> Shoes: Zara Trf
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger





ericanjensen said:


> We are peplum twinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *Diesel *Rebecca Minkoff *Valentino





Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much Marie Lou!
> 
> Here is an H&M top, Topshop skirt and Nine West heels.





Louislily said:


> What I wore yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara blouse & sandals, H&M jeans, Michael Kors scorpios bag & watch, YSL arty ring.


What an inspiration, you all are rocking the "peplum" for sure! 


weibaobai said:


> Victorias Secret top, J brand pant, Pedro Garcia Shoes



wei, so pretty! we are twins on those cargo jeans...but you wear it best IMO


----------



## Sparklybags

theYoungandChic said:


> cute n casual!



Thank You


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much flower71!  I'm sure you rock in those cargo jeans!  



flower71 said:


> wei, so pretty! we are twins on those cargo jeans...but you wear it best IMO


----------



## ericanjensen

Wow!  4 peplums in a row.  That's got to be a record!  Awesome ladies


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant top, Lover pleated maxi skirt, MULBERRY LILY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARERS, Mimco earrings, Natasha sandals.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant top, Lover pleated maxi skirt, MULBERRY LILY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARERS, Mimco earrings, Natasha sandals.



Wonderful skirt!


----------



## Bethblas84

Here are a few of my looks from this past week! Featuring my MK Selma, Rebecca Minkoff MAB mini, and my LV Trevi Pm. Follow me on Instagram @bethanybflores if you'd like for family, foods, and fashion randoms


----------



## weibaobai

Great casual outfit! Midi skirts can be so hard to work with bc of their length, but you did a great job with the proportions!



theYoungandChic said:


> here's my peplum look to add to this apparent "peplum day!" we r all syncing up ladies!
> 
> Forever 21, Leith, Gucci, Burberry, Nadri


----------



## weibaobai

Top: vs, Necklace: Prada, Gap denim, Miu Miu shoes


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant top, Lover pleated maxi skirt, MULBERRY LILY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARERS, Mimco earrings, Natasha sandals.



Lovely outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

bethanybflores said:


> Here are a few of my looks from this past week! Featuring my MK Selma, Rebecca Minkoff MAB mini, and my LV Trevi Pm. Follow me on Instagram @bethanybflores if you'd like for family, foods, and fashion randoms
> View attachment 2278877
> 
> View attachment 2278878
> View attachment 2278880



Cute outfit and great pics!!



weibaobai said:


> Top: vs, Necklace: Prada, Gap denim, Miu Miu shoes



Looking great!


----------



## Myrkur

legaldiva said:


> Zara ivory tweed blazer
> Black pencil dress
> F21 Multi strand pearl necklace
> BA Lidia leopard print heels
> 
> View attachment 2276261



I like that jacket, is it new collection?


----------



## quynh_1206

theYoungandChic said:


> here's my peplum look to add to this apparent "peplum day!" we r all syncing up ladies!
> 
> Forever 21, Leith, Gucci, Burberry, Nadri


 
This is really cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> Great casual outfit! Midi skirts can be so hard to work with bc of their length, but you did a great job with the proportions!


 
You have some gorgeous bags!


----------



## pquiles

Suzie E said:


> Love your dress!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparklybags

I wore this for my sister's graduation last week!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

ericanjensen said:


> We are peplum twinners





quynh_1206 said:


> Must be a peplum day or something. LOL
> 
> You ladies look great!





theYoungandChic said:


> here's my peplum look to add to this apparent "peplum day!" we r all syncing up ladies!



Way too funny!!!  You ladies all look fabulous!



theYoungandChic said:


> totally chic as usual!





flower71 said:


> What an inspiration, you all are rocking the "peplum" for sure!



Aww, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Happy Friday!  Wearing a Club Monaco dress, Jacob sweater, Coach bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday!  Wearing a Club Monaco dress, Jacob sweater, Coach bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


Like the aqua with silver heels!


----------



## smile4me6

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday!  Wearing a Club Monaco dress, Jacob sweater, Coach bag and Jimmy Choo heels.



Now this is gorgeous!!


----------



## loves

Hermes bag, bracelet and scarf
M&S sundress


----------



## ericanjensen

*7FAM *Paul Andrew *Betsey Johnson *Miu Miu


----------



## quynh_1206

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday!  Wearing a Club Monaco dress, Jacob sweater, Coach bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


 

I love everything here!


----------



## quynh_1206

ericanjensen said:


> *7FAM *Paul Andrew *Betsey Johnson *Miu Miu


 
WOW!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm obsessed with all the gorgeous peplum!!!

Tie dye and peace signs.
H&M hot pink pencil dress
Lavender suede Topshop court shoes


----------



## theYoungandChic

weibaobai said:


> Great casual outfit! Midi skirts can be so hard to work with bc of their length, but you did a great job with the proportions!



thanks so much!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Way too funny!!!  You ladies all look fabulous!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

another low-high shirt look. 

Leith, BCBG Max Azria, American Apparel, Belgo Lux, Chanel, Christian Dior, Nine West, TopShop


----------



## hanagirl

Hermes scarf worn as top with zara shorts.


----------



## weibaobai

All Saints top, 7FAMK denim, Manolo Blahnik shoes


----------



## aizecarla

Waiting while the fiancé shops around for his bike stuff.


----------



## kcf68

hanagirl said:


> Hermes scarf worn as top with zara shorts.
> 
> View attachment 2280275


Pretty!


----------



## Ginger Tea

hanagirl said:


> Hermes scarf worn as top with zara shorts.
> 
> View attachment 2280275



Like this a lot. Nice.


----------



## Sculli

Hmtrend blouse, bluelab jeans, converse & celine bag.


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Happy Friday!  Wearing a Club Monaco dress, Jacob sweater, Coach bag and Jimmy Choo heels.



Lovely as always!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *7FAM *Paul Andrew *Betsey Johnson *Miu Miu



Very nice- wonderful heels!


----------



## wj4

This is probably the only time I'll wear it as a suit.  The jacket just came in.  I love camo prints


----------



## MrsPPS

DH and I at the horse racing this afternoon.

ME:
Dress - Yumi
Shoes - Louboutin Pigalle 120
Clutch - YSL Belle de Jour 

DH:
Waistcoat & Trousers - Jeff Banks
Shirt - Paul Smith
Boots - Jeffrey West


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hanagirl said:


> Hermes scarf worn as top with zara shorts.
> 
> View attachment 2280275



LOVE THIS! How creative!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> This is probably the only time I'll wear it as a suit.  The jacket just came in.  I love camo prints



This is such fun!


----------



## hanagirl

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!



Awww you are too sweet! &#9786;



yoyotomatoe said:


> LOVE THIS! How creative!



Thank you, yoyotomatoe! &#9786;&#128536;


----------



## hanagirl

Ginger Tea said:


> Like this a lot. Nice.



Thank you so much &#128536;&#9786;


----------



## Kayapo97

MrsPPS said:


> View attachment 2281728
> 
> 
> DH and I at the horse racing this afternoon.
> 
> ME:
> Dress - Yumi
> Shoes - Louboutin Pigalle 120
> Clutch - YSL Belle de Jour
> 
> DH:
> Waistcoat & Trousers - Jeff Banks
> Shirt - Paul Smith
> Boots - Jeffrey West



You look fab love the dress. How did you manage with the Pigalle 120s, I bet it wasn't just the horses that were getting a few admiring looks!


----------



## Kayapo97

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger Zelinda jumpsuit, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Lisa Ho necklace.



looking FAB!


----------



## MrsPPS

Kayapo97 said:


> You look fab love the dress. How did you manage with the Pigalle 120s, I bet it wasn't just the horses that were getting a few admiring looks!



Thank you for your lovely comments.  

Pigalles were perfect, but my poor toes were struggling a bit by the end of the night (3pm - 11pm so they did well!)! Very comfortable though, considering the height!


----------



## soleilbrun

wj4 said:


> *This is probably the only time I'll wear it as a suit*. The jacket just came in. I love camo prints


 
Why? I realllly like it!



MrsPPS said:


> View attachment 2281728
> 
> 
> DH and I at the horse racing this afternoon.
> 
> ME:
> Dress - Yumi
> Shoes - Louboutin Pigalle 120
> Clutch - YSL Belle de Jour
> 
> DH:
> Waistcoat & Trousers - Jeff Banks
> Shirt - Paul Smith
> Boots - Jeffrey West


 
Such a well dressed couple.


----------



## Kayapo97

MrsPPS said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments.
> 
> Pigalles were perfect, but my poor toes were struggling a bit by the end of the night (3pm - 11pm so they did well!)! Very comfortable though, considering the height!





Wow you did do well, I am seriously impressed; hope you enjoyed yourself.
I always love going to the races.

Did you win anything on the horses?


----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone! Here is what I wore to church this morning.  FOREVER 21 top and bottom and Christian Louboutin Rolandos.


----------



## wj4

soleilbrun said:


> Why? I realllly like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a well dressed couple.


Haha, thanks!  It's probably a bit over the top (even for me).    Maybe I'll try it again with boots and layering sweater once the weather cools down.


hanagirl said:


> Hermes scarf worn as top with zara shorts.
> 
> View attachment 2280275


Love the top!


Bratty1919 said:


> This is such fun!


Thanks so much.


Less crazy today


----------



## MrsPPS

soleilbrun said:


> Why? I realllly like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a well dressed couple.



Thank you!  Finally managed to persuade DH to let me put his pic on here!


----------



## MrsPPS

Kayapo97 said:


> Wow you did do well, I am seriously impressed; hope you enjoyed yourself.
> I always love going to the races.
> 
> Did you win anything on the horses?



I won absolutely nothing! Only betting £2 a race though so thankfully didn't lose out too much. DH just about broke even in the end too, although he was a bit braver with his bets! 

I'm not a big gambler but there is something about the buzz of the races that I love! There again in September with a group from work - need another outfit (and more sensible shoes!!) for that too. 

Are you off to the races any time this year?


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend that I share a blog with wearing BASSIKE STRIPE FRENCH SEAM T-SHIRT, HELMUT LANG KINETIC JERSEY SKIRT, SAINT LAURENT ANKLE BOOTS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend that I share a blog with wearing BASSIKE STRIPE FRENCH SEAM T-SHIRT, HELMUT LANG KINETIC JERSEY SKIRT, SAINT LAURENT ANKLE BOOTS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG



Lovely outfit- that skirt is tdf!


----------



## quynh_1206

wj4 said:


> Haha, thanks!  It's probably a bit over the top (even for me).    Maybe I'll try it again with boots and layering sweater once the weather cools down.
> 
> Love the top!
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> Less crazy today


 
You look great!


----------



## quynh_1206

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Here is what I wore to church this morning.  FOREVER 21 top and bottom and Christian Louboutin Rolandos.


 
Love this outfit. Especially the pants!


----------



## quynh_1206

MrsPPS said:


> View attachment 2281728
> 
> 
> DH and I at the horse racing this afternoon.
> 
> ME:
> Dress - Yumi
> Shoes - Louboutin Pigalle 120
> Clutch - YSL Belle de Jour
> 
> DH:
> Waistcoat & Trousers - Jeff Banks
> Shirt - Paul Smith
> Boots - Jeffrey West


 
Best dressed couple!


----------



## sammie225

something different,i've never worn loose pants but i like how comfortable they are


----------



## Myrkur

hanagirl said:


> Hermes scarf worn as top with zara shorts.
> 
> View attachment 2280275



Awesome!


----------



## Myrkur

ericanjensen said:


> *7FAM *Paul Andrew *Betsey Johnson *Miu Miu



Hey we are sunglasses twins


----------



## ericanjensen

quynh_1206 said:


> WOW!


Thank you 


Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice- wonderful heels!


Thanks!  Aren't they awesome??


Myrkur said:


> Hey we are sunglasses twins



Yay!  I love them


----------



## ferrip

Eeek! First post in this thread - sort of nerve wracking! - love stalking and seeing everyone's amazing looks! Hope no one minds the repost from Celine in action! 

Shirt: Uniqlo
Jeans: J Brand
Shoes: YSL Pony Hair High Tops

Black Matte Croc CDC 
Lizard Mini Luggage 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sparklybags

Taken outside Windsor Castle.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant dress, RAY BAN AVIATORS, Zara sandals, Mulberry Roxanne bag, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

The boyfriend and I during his graduation a couple of weeks ago. So proud! 

I wore: Sandro dress, L.K. Bennett Shilo pumps, YSL Belle du Jour clutch, Michael Kors watch and Balenciaga bracelet. 

He wore: Sandro suit, Mulberry belt, Dries van Noten tie, Russell&Bromley shoes and Stenströms shirt.


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> The boyfriend and I during his graduation a couple of weeks ago. So proud!
> 
> I wore: Sandro dress, L.K. Bennett Shilo pumps, YSL Belle du Jour clutch, Michael Kors watch and Balenciaga bracelet.
> 
> He wore: Sandro suit, Mulberry belt, Dries van Noten tie, Russell&Bromley shoes and Stenströms shirt.



You both look awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

ferrip said:


> Eeek! First post in this thread - sort of nerve wracking! - love stalking and seeing everyone's amazing looks! Hope no one minds the repost from Celine in action!
> 
> Shirt: Uniqlo
> Jeans: J Brand
> Shoes: YSL Pony Hair High Tops
> 
> Black Matte Croc CDC
> Lizard Mini Luggage
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Bratty1919 said:


> You both look awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## xJOLE

H&M denim button up, Boohoo Zara crop top, Brandy Melville Lily skirt, Dolce Vita Archer sandals, Balenciaga RH City in Black


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dolce & Gabbana *Asos *Alice + Olivia *Loeffler Randall


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana *Asos *Alice + Olivia *Loeffler Randall



Lovely! What brand or brands are the jewellery, pretty please?


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely! What brand or brands are the jewellery, pretty please?



Thanks!  The bracelet is actually a necklace I found at TJ Maxx years & years ago.  I'm not what the brand is.  Sorry ;(


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!  The bracelet is actually a necklace I found at TJ Maxx years & years ago.  I'm not what the brand is.  Sorry ;(



Darn it! Thanks anyhow


----------



## Jenny Lauren

kcf68 said:


> Like the aqua with silver heels!





smile4me6 said:


> Now this is gorgeous!!





quynh_1206 said:


> I love everything here!





Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely as always!



Aww, you are all too sweet.  Thank you!


Wearing so many of my summer favorites...J.Crew hat, American Apparel top, Aritzia skirt, Coach bag and Nine West pumps.


----------



## MrsPPS

quynh_1206 said:


> Best dressed couple!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsPPS

sammie225 said:


> something different,i've never worn loose pants but i like how comfortable they are



Love this look! Totally put together, casual and comfy - perfect.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## umlm

2 guys stole my everything on the train on Saturday, august 3rd, 2013. So no more Chanel Classic WOC; no more Hermes buckle, no more Chanel scarf either Gucci gift card and leather jacket. Lost all my papers and money too. Lucky me.

I started to do my necessary things yesterday and today. Even not yet have moral, but I tried to find a way to do things that I have to do.

Dress. ASOS maternity

Shoes: LV kilim

Bag: Sofia Ferragamo


----------



## limom

umlm said:


> View attachment 2285175
> 
> 
> 2 guys stole my everything on the train on Saturday, august 3rd, 2013. So no more Chanel Classic WOC; no more Hermes buckle, no more Chanel scarf either Gucci gift card and leather jacket. Lost all my papers and money too. Lucky me.
> 
> I started to do my necessary things yesterday and today. Even not yet have moral, but I tried to find a way to do things that I have to do.
> 
> Dress. ASOS maternity
> 
> Shoes: LV kilim
> 
> Bag: Sofia Ferragamo



So sorry.


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> View attachment 2285175
> 
> 
> 2 guys stole my everything on the train on Saturday, august 3rd, 2013. So no more Chanel Classic WOC; no more Hermes buckle, no more Chanel scarf either Gucci gift card and leather jacket. Lost all my papers and money too. Lucky me.
> 
> I started to do my necessary things yesterday and today. Even not yet have moral, but I tried to find a way to do things that I have to do.
> 
> Dress. ASOS maternity
> 
> Shoes: LV kilim
> 
> Bag: Sofia Ferragamo



Again- I am so sorry what happened to you! Is your loss enough to think about an investigator or something since the cops aren't helping??


----------



## soleilbrun

umlm said:


> View attachment 2285175
> 
> 
> 2 guys stole my everything on the train on Saturday, august 3rd, 2013. So no more Chanel Classic WOC; no more Hermes buckle, no more Chanel scarf either Gucci gift card and leather jacket. Lost all my papers and money too. Lucky me.
> 
> I started to do my necessary things yesterday and today. Even not yet have moral, but I tried to find a way to do things that I have to do.
> 
> Dress. ASOS maternity
> 
> Shoes: LV kilim
> 
> Bag: Sofia Ferragamo


 
I'm so sorry to hear that. People can be very ugly at times.


----------



## nascar fan

Ok, I've gotten my courage up to post here.  I've posted this everywhere else.  May as well do it here too.  
Outfit of the day:
Valentino:  bag, shoes, scarf.  
White House Black Market black pencil skirt
no-name shirt.

(And I know it's not young and chic, but I have a very conservative job and have to wear business clothes.     )
(PS:  and I'm not young.  LOL!)


----------



## laurenhaber

Casual in a Brooks Brothers white button down, Banana Republic jeans, Sperry shoes, Madewell belt, Chanel WOC, Prada sunglasses!


----------



## umlm

Bratty1919 said:


> Again- I am so sorry what happened to you! Is your loss enough to think about an investigator or something since the cops aren't helping??


Dear Bratty1919,
It doesn't help to pay an investigator, I think. The police don't want to do anything. They said I don't have proof that those 2 guys did it. Must have proof. Crazy

Thank everybody anyway. I'm trying to find my moral. Will have to save until I could go to Paris.


----------



## Kayapo97

MrsPPS said:


> I won absolutely nothing! Only betting £2 a race though so thankfully didn't lose out too much. DH just about broke even in the end too, although he was a bit braver with his bets!
> 
> I'm not a big gambler but there is something about the buzz of the races that I love! There again in September with a group from work - need another outfit (and more sensible shoes!!) for that too.
> 
> Are you off to the races any time this year?



That's the fun of it, having a small gamble and enjoying the buzz, as well as a bit of people watching; in addition to looking at the horses of course.

I been to Cheltenham so far, missed Ascot this year as was away.

Yes if going to your heels need to ensure you have somewhere to sit and rest whilst sipping a nice drink!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I've gotten my courage up to post here.  I've posted this everywhere else.  May as well do it here too.
> Outfit of the day:
> Valentino:  bag, shoes, scarf.
> White House Black Market black pencil skirt
> no-name shirt.
> 
> (And I know it's not young and chic, but I have a very conservative job and have to wear business clothes.     )
> (PS:  and I'm not young.  LOL!)



Well, I think you look absolutely fantastic in your business clothes, conservative or not!  You've got an incredible body, and it really shows in this outfit while still looking really chic and put-together.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## nascar fan

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Well, I think you look absolutely fantastic in your business clothes, conservative or not!  You've got an incredible body, and it really shows in this outfit while still looking really chic and put-together.  But that's just my opinion.


Well, thank you!!!!!!  
I do love pencil skirts - and of course I love bags and shoes.


----------



## quynh_1206

Romper: Motel
Bag: Michael Kors Selma
Sandals: H&M


----------



## kcf68

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I've gotten my courage up to post here.  I've posted this everywhere else.  May as well do it here too.
> Outfit of the day:
> Valentino:  bag, shoes, scarf.
> White House Black Market black pencil skirt
> no-name shirt.
> 
> (And I know it's not young and chic, but I have a very conservative job and have to wear business clothes.     )
> (PS:  and I'm not young.  LOL!)


This is cute!


----------



## nascar fan

kcf68 said:


> This is cute!


Thank you!!!!! 
I guess I need to post here more often.  I take a pic of my outfit of the day for my mom every so often.  I didn't know we had a thread here for the same thing.


----------



## loveceline30

HermesNewbie said:


> Cute outfit! You are so gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## loveceline30

Forever 21 crop top and bottom
charlotte russe flats
Celine Micro Luggage


----------



## loveceline30

f21 top, zara skort, nine west heels, bcbg clutch


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I've gotten my courage up to post here.  I've posted this everywhere else.  May as well do it here too.
> Outfit of the day:
> Valentino:  bag, shoes, scarf.
> White House Black Market black pencil skirt
> no-name shirt.
> 
> (And I know it's not young and chic, but I have a very conservative job and have to wear business clothes.     )
> (PS:  and I'm not young.  LOL!)



Awesome post- LOVE that bag!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Three Seasons *Asos *Azzedine Alaia


----------



## TMD

My dressy outfit

Top and skirt-my own design
Clutch and sandals-Deichmann


----------



## weibaobai

Looking great everyone!


----------



## laurenhaber

OBSESSED with this dress! So flattering and only $20 at Old Navy (if you can believe it). Worn with SPANX tights, J.Crew boots, Zara bib


----------



## nascar fan

Bratty1919 said:


> Awesome post- LOVE that bag!



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ferrip said:


> Eeek! First post in this thread - sort of nerve wracking! - love stalking and seeing everyone's amazing looks! Hope no one minds the repost from Celine in action!
> 
> Shirt: Uniqlo
> Jeans: J Brand
> Shoes: YSL Pony Hair High Tops
> 
> Black Matte Croc CDC
> Lizard Mini Luggage
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

the cat face :lolots:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I've gotten my courage up to post here.  I've posted this everywhere else.  May as well do it here too.
> Outfit of the day:
> Valentino:  bag, shoes, scarf.
> White House Black Market black pencil skirt
> no-name shirt.
> 
> (And I know it's not young and chic, but I have a very conservative job and have to wear business clothes.     )
> (PS:  and I'm not young.  LOL!)


 
Looking good nas!!!



quynh_1206 said:


> Romper: Motel
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma
> Sandals: H&M


 
Love it!



loveceline30 said:


> f21 top, zara skort, nine west heels, bcbg clutch


 
So pretty!!  I have the black skort and I have not worn it yet!


----------



## smile4me6

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I've gotten my courage up to post here.  I've posted this everywhere else.  May as well do it here too.
> Outfit of the day:
> Valentino:  bag, shoes, scarf.
> White House Black Market black pencil skirt
> no-name shirt.
> 
> (And I know it's not young and chic, but I have a very conservative job and have to wear business clothes.     )
> (PS:  and I'm not young.  LOL!)



Love this outfit!!! Especially the Valentino bag!!!!!


----------



## kcf68

loveceline30 said:


> f21 top, zara skort, nine west heels, bcbg clutch


Cute!  That Zara skort is popular!  It is really cute


----------



## kcf68

TMD said:


> My dressy outfit
> 
> Top and skirt-my own design
> Clutch and sandals-Deichmann


Cute!


----------



## nascar fan

smile4me6 said:


> Love this outfit!!! Especially the Valentino bag!!!!!


You all have really inspired me!  I am going to post here more often.  
Choosing my outfit of the day is what gets me up and going.


----------



## nascar fan

I will back up one time and show one from last week - only because I love this Stam so much.
MbyMK dress
MJ Stam in Light Tobacco
Chanel peep-toes in navy


----------



## Ellapretty

Taking a break from jeans and trying to wear skirts while the weather is still warm enough for them!

Necklace & Top: H&M, Skirt: Old Navy, Sandals: Forever21


----------



## ferrip

~Fabulousity~ said:


> the cat face :lolots:



Hahaha! The cat face is my fave! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## wj4

Really great outfits in the last several pages.

My deepest apologies to the lady who got mugged.  Really sorry to hear about that   This was the reason why I worried when my ex-gf took the subway late at night.



From Monday to today:


----------



## nascar fan

wj4 said:


> Really great outfits in the last several pages.
> 
> My deepest apologies to the lady who got mugged.  Really sorry to hear about that   This was the reason why I worried when my ex-gf took the subway late at night.
> 
> 
> 
> From Monday to today:


 last outfit:  love those shoes and pants!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

wj4 said:


> Really great outfits in the last several pages.
> 
> My deepest apologies to the lady who got mugged.  Really sorry to hear about that   This was the reason why I worried when my ex-gf took the subway late at night.
> 
> 
> 
> From Monday to today:


 
You are very stylish! Love!


----------



## marie-lou

nascar fan said:


> I will back up one time and show one from last week - only because I love this Stam so much.
> MbyMK dress
> MJ Stam in Light Tobacco
> Chanel peep-toes in navy



Looking great, nas!!



Ellapretty said:


> Taking a break from jeans and trying to wear skirts while the weather is still warm enough for them!
> 
> Necklace & Top: H&M, Skirt: Old Navy, Sandals: Forever21


Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Really great outfits in the last several pages.
> 
> My deepest apologies to the lady who got mugged.  Really sorry to hear about that   This was the reason why I worried when my ex-gf took the subway late at night.
> 
> 
> 
> From Monday to today:


Love every outfit, second outfit is amazing!! Great sense of style (I think I said it before )


----------



## marie-lou

loveceline30 said:


> Forever 21 crop top and bottom
> charlotte russe flats
> Celine Micro Luggage



Cute!!


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana *Asos *Alice + Olivia *Loeffler Randall


Very pretty outfit and... your hair looks AMAZING in this pic!


----------



## marie-lou

umlm said:


> View attachment 2285175
> 
> 
> 2 guys stole my everything on the train on Saturday, august 3rd, 2013. So no more Chanel Classic WOC; no more Hermes buckle, no more Chanel scarf either Gucci gift card and leather jacket. Lost all my papers and money too. Lucky me.
> 
> I started to do my necessary things yesterday and today. Even not yet have moral, but I tried to find a way to do things that I have to do.
> 
> Dress. ASOS maternity
> 
> Shoes: LV kilim
> 
> Bag: Sofia Ferragamo


 OMG, I am so sorry!!


----------



## laurenhaber

Adding definition to this bloused top with High Waisted JBrand jeans, Hunter Huntress (wide calf) boots, and a Rebecca Minkoff pouchette


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Very pretty outfit and... your hair looks AMAZING in this pic!



Thank you!!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Really great outfits in the last several pages.
> 
> My deepest apologies to the lady who got mugged.  Really sorry to hear about that   This was the reason why I worried when my ex-gf took the subway late at night.
> 
> 
> 
> From Monday to today:




You look awesome!


----------



## wj4

Thanks so much for the kind words!   I don't know how to multi quote on mobile otherwise I would've done so.


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Asos
Jeggings: A&F
Shoes: Prabal Gurung x Target
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Litsa

Some outfits I haven't had time to post sooner:


----------



## bbagsforever

ELLERY JACKET, BASSIKE T-SHIRT, Zara leather skirt, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, CELINE SUNGLASSES


----------



## marie-lou

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Jeggings: A&F
> Shoes: Prabal Gurung x Target
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff



Very pretty! I love the shoes 



Litsa said:


> Some outfits I haven't had time to post sooner:



All lovely outfits


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> ELLERY JACKET, BASSIKE T-SHIRT, Zara leather skirt, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, CELINE SUNGLASSES



Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


> Some outfits I haven't had time to post sooner:



LOVE this fourth one!


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Jeggings: A&F
> Shoes: Prabal Gurung x Target
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff



Very cute- awesome shoes!


----------



## xJOLE

Zara neoprene top, Lucca Couture scallop shorts, Zara kitten heels, House of Harlow Labradorite Sunburst earrings


----------



## ericanjensen

xJOLE said:


> Zara neoprene top, Lucca Couture scallop shorts, Zara kitten heels, House of Harlow Labradorite Sunburst earrings



Cool outfit 






*Jen's Pirate Booty *Pierre Hardy *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## theYoungandChic

bbagsforever said:


> ELLERY JACKET, BASSIKE T-SHIRT, Zara leather skirt, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, CELINE SUNGLASSES


love the Saint Laurent!


----------



## theYoungandChic

xJOLE said:


> Zara neoprene top, Lucca Couture scallop shorts, Zara kitten heels, House of Harlow Labradorite Sunburst earrings


interesting shirt.


----------



## theYoungandChic

TGIF! it's a purple and blue look today. 

Banana Republic, J.Crew, Alexander McQueen


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> Zara neoprene top, Lucca Couture scallop shorts, Zara kitten heels, House of Harlow Labradorite Sunburst earrings



That top is so fun!


----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> ELLERY JACKET, BASSIKE T-SHIRT, Zara leather skirt, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, CELINE SUNGLASSES


Great outfit 


xJOLE said:


> Zara neoprene top, Lucca Couture scallop shorts, Zara kitten heels, House of Harlow Labradorite Sunburst earrings


Love the top!


Casual Friday


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant blouse, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES, FRAME DENIM JEANS, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, Mulberry Roxanne bag, ROSANTICA AMORE BRACELET.


----------



## SouthernLV

xJOLE said:


> Zara neoprene top, Lucca Couture scallop shorts, Zara kitten heels, House of Harlow Labradorite Sunburst earrings



Cute top


----------



## Litsa

2 outfits with the same faux leather skirt:


----------



## Litsa




----------



## wj4

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant blouse, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES, FRAME DENIM JEANS, ANCIENT GREEK SANDALS, Mulberry Roxanne bag, ROSANTICA AMORE BRACELET.


Great outfit and exceptional photography!


----------



## loveceline30

F21 top, BCBG maxi skirt


----------



## Sculli

Philip Lim tshirt, hm short, celine skates & mcm backpack.


----------



## Litsa

Floral top with purple skinny jeans


----------



## lovemysavior

Happy Sunday everyone! HM dress and Zara heels.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This was the outfit I wore last week for our anniversary. I'm actually standing right where we were married. Anyway, the dress is kate spade, the clutch is J. Crew and the shoes are Louboutin.


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in Dion Lee blazer, BASSIKE T-SHIRT, JOSEPH STATEN CHECK PANTS, CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PIGALLE PUMPS, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES, Hermes Collier de Chien cuff, Celine Mini Luggage


----------



## Bratty1919

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! HM dress and Zara heels.



Very pretty!


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was the outfit I wore last week for our anniversary. I'm actually standing right where we were married. Anyway, the dress is kate spade, the clutch is J. Crew and the shoes are Louboutin.



This is so fun and cheerful!


----------



## marie-lou

Too many outfits to comment individually, but... everyone is looking GREAT!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*VS *Yoana Baraschi *Miu Miu * Marc Jacobs


----------



## lovemysavior

Bratty1919 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## laurenhaber

Styling a leather dress two ways! The first is this gorgeous leather piece from DVF, worn with a J.Crew white blouse and Sam Edelman heels


----------



## weibaobai

Carven dress, 3.1 Plim leather jacket, YSL shoes


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *VS *Yoana Baraschi *Miu Miu * Marc Jacobs



Gorgeous!!


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> This was the outfit I wore last week for our anniversary. I'm actually standing right where we were married. Anyway, the dress is kate spade, the clutch is J. Crew and the shoes are Louboutin.


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

lovemysavior said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! HM dress and Zara heels.


Very classy!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *VS *Yoana Baraschi *Miu Miu * Marc Jacobs


Love your skirt!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> Carven dress, 3.1 Plim leather jacket, YSL shoes



Nice jacket!


----------



## lovemysavior

kcf68 said:


> Very classy!



Thank you so much   I put my outfit together around my shoes that I wanted to wear yesterday so that's the vision I came up with


----------



## nascar fan

ericanjensen said:


> *VS *Yoana Baraschi *Miu Miu * Marc Jacobs


We can't see the bag!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *VS *Yoana Baraschi *Miu Miu * Marc Jacobs



A bold combo- but you pulled it off! This is so fun!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Styling a leather dress two ways! The first is this gorgeous leather piece from DVF, worn with a J.Crew white blouse and Sam Edelman heels



This outfit and your pose are lovely


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> Carven dress, 3.1 Plim leather jacket, YSL shoes


 
I love your jacket!


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous!!





kcf68 said:


> Love your skirt!





Bratty1919 said:


> A bold combo- but you pulled it off! This is so fun!



Thank you!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

nascar fan said:


> We can't see the bag!



Here you go


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bratty1919 said:


> This is so fun and cheerful!



Thank you Bratty!



kcf68 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks kcf!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

ericanjensen said:


> Here you go



I love your skirt! Very pretty. 



weibaobai said:


> Carven dress, 3.1 Plim leather jacket, YSL shoes



I love your dress. The print is fantastic!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## wj4

weibaobai said:


> Carven dress, 3.1 Plim leather jacket, YSL shoes


So so good.  Unique way to wear a leather!


Sculli said:


> Philip Lim tshirt, hm short, celine skates & mcm backpack.
> View attachment 2290786


Love the outfit, and the backdrop.


Yesterday and today back at work.


----------



## HavPlenty

wj4 said:


> So so good.  Unique way to wear a leather!
> 
> Love the outfit, and the backdrop.
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today back at work.


 
The top pic is beautiful. Not only the outfit but the whole picture including the brickwall and how the concrete looks tagged with faded colors of your outfit. Love it! Brilliant.


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


> Carven dress, 3.1 Plim leather jacket, YSL shoes



Love your dress .. I have the Carven jacket and t-shirt in the same print...such a fun piece


----------



## Sculli

wj4 said:


> So so good.  Unique way to wear a leather!
> 
> Love the outfit, and the backdrop.
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today back at work.



Thanks! Paris is such a dreamy cities, all places look Nice. Like your 2nd outfit with your suit. .


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing EQUIPMENT REESE SHIRT, FRAME DENIM LE GARCON BOYFRIEND JEANS, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES, Witchery flats, Mulberry Roxanne bag, ANTON HEUNIS CRYSTAL CABOUCHON EARRINGS.


----------



## Sculli

Acne Rita leather jacket, COS shirt, rag&bone skinny, isabel marant Boston shoes, Alexander wang rockie bag.


----------



## nascar fan

ericanjensen said:


> Here you go


Oooo, I knew it!  Beautiful.
And the skirt is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TMD

Here is the outfit that I wore today. 
Vintage Traditional Blouse
Jean Shorts-Only 
Sandals- Deichman 
Bag-Accesorize


----------



## xJOLE

J. Crew cardigan, The Limited lace dress, Forever21 bow belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City


----------



## ericanjensen

nascar fan said:


> Oooo, I knew it!  Beautiful.
> And the skirt is absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*J Brand *Rupert Sanderson *Loeffler Randall


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Shalomjude~  I'm usually not a fan of prints, but this print is so adorable~



shalomjude said:


> Love your dress .. I have the Carven jacket and t-shirt in the same print...such a fun piece


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much hellokatiegirl!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your dress. The print is fantastic!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you quynh~  It's a great option besides the traditional motorcycle. 



quynh_1206 said:


> I love your jacket!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68~  



kcf68 said:


> Nice jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> So so good.  Unique way to wear a leather!
> 
> Love the outfit, and the backdrop.
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today back at work.



Both are very nice!


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> J. Crew cardigan, The Limited lace dress, Forever21 bow belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City




Very pretty and ladylike!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *J Brand *Rupert Sanderson *Loeffler Randall



These colors are wonderful on you


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>



Love that bag!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *J Brand *Rupert Sanderson *Loeffler Randall


Really cute!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Lovely!,


----------



## kcf68

TMD said:


> Here is the outfit that I wore today.
> Vintage Traditional Blouse
> Jean Shorts-Only
> Sandals- Deichman
> Bag-Accesorize


Really cute!


----------



## laurenhaber

Madewell sweater, J.Crew pixie pants, J.Crew Harper boots in extended calf


----------



## Litsa

kcf68 said:


> Really cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

My gingham blouse on repeat - paired with my new Target sparkly sandals:


----------



## Litsa

Ellapretty said:


> My gingham blouse on repeat - paired with my new Target sparkly sandals:



Nice look! Liking the sparkly sandals a lot.  I'm having Target withdrawal and need to get back there asap.


----------



## TMD

kcf68 said:


> Really cute!



Thank you!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wore this to the office yesterday (yeah, my job is pretty relaxed and casual )

Jacket from IRO, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Mulberry, scarf from Acne, silk top from FWSS, watch from Michael Kors, and jewellery from Bjørg, Urban Outfitters and Balenciaga. 

And as always, you'll find more pictures over on my blog!


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to the office yesterday (yeah, my job is pretty relaxed and casual )
> 
> Jacket from IRO, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Mulberry, scarf from Acne, silk top from FWSS, watch from Michael Kors, and jewellery from Bjørg, Urban Outfitters and Balenciaga.
> 
> And as always, you'll find more pictures over on my blog!



You look lovely!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Wearing a Tildon top, Topshop skirt and Koret handbag.


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Tildon top, Topshop skirt and Koret handbag.


Very pretty!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> These colors are wonderful on you





kcf68 said:


> Really cute!



Thanks girls!






*Michelle Jonas *A&F *Tabitha Simmons


----------



## laurenhaber

Aritzia top, tied at the waist and cinched with a Madewell belt, Club Monaco maxi (that is perfect for curvy ladies), Sam Edelman sandals


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks babe!



kcf68 said:


> Lovely!,


----------



## theYoungandChic

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a Tildon top, Topshop skirt and Koret handbag.


cute pastels!


----------



## theYoungandChic

laurenhaber said:


> Aritzia top, tied at the waist and cinched with a Madewell belt, Club Monaco maxi (that is perfect for curvy ladies), Sam Edelman sandals


love black & white!


----------



## theYoungandChic

weibaobai said:


>


love the boyfriend crop! i totally need to find one!


----------



## theYoungandChic

omg. it's only still Wednesday...

wore this look to an event last weekend. 

ASTR, Kenneth Cole, vintage Chanel


----------



## Louislily

theYoungandChic said:


> omg. it's only still Wednesday...
> 
> wore this look to an event last weekend.
> 
> ASTR, Kenneth Cole, vintage Chanel



Your bag really is to die for!!


----------



## Louislily

What I'm wearing today:





Zara blazer, Kookai beaded top (navy), H&m jeans, Mulberry bayswater, MK watch and bracelet


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Testing my look for a friend's wedding this Saturday:


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  I like the cropped since I wear then with booties  And I'm sure you can totally find them on sale now since we're heading into fall!

By the way...LOVE your vintage Chanel!!  You look great with that sexy black lacy dress!  I always kick myself for not getting the vintage chanel bag I saw while I was in Japan years ago...AND it was sooo cheap back then!



theYoungandChic said:


> love the boyfriend crop! i totally need to find one!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Aritzia top, tied at the waist and cinched with a Madewell belt, Club Monaco maxi (that is perfect for curvy ladies), Sam Edelman sandals



Such a cool pose and outfit


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


> Testing my look for a friend's wedding this Saturday:



That belt is really cool- may I ask what brand?


----------



## Bratty1919

Louislily said:


> What I'm wearing today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara blazer, Kookai beaded top (navy), H&m jeans, Mulberry bayswater, MK watch and bracelet



I LOVE these colors


----------



## wj4

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to the office yesterday (yeah, my job is pretty relaxed and casual )
> 
> Jacket from IRO, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Mulberry, scarf from Acne, silk top from FWSS, watch from Michael Kors, and jewellery from Bjørg, Urban Outfitters and Balenciaga.
> 
> And as always, you'll find more pictures over on my blog!


This is great, with charisma to boot!


xJOLE said:


> J. Crew cardigan, The Limited lace dress, Forever21 bow belt, Le Chateau bow pumps, Balenciaga RH City


Love how the cardigan really pops out.


Bratty1919 said:


> Both are very nice!


Thank you 


HavPlenty said:


> The top pic is beautiful. Not only the outfit but the whole picture including the brickwall and how the concrete looks tagged with faded colors of your outfit. Love it! Brilliant.


Thanks!  One of my fav places to take pics is around that area!


Sculli said:


> Thanks! Paris is such a dreamy cities, all places look Nice. Like your 2nd outfit with your suit. .


Thanks so much.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing JONATHAN SAUNDERS JUMPER, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, MANOLO BLAHNIK HANGISI PUMPS, GIVENCHY OBSIDIA BAG.


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JONATHAN SAUNDERS JUMPER, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, MANOLO BLAHNIK HANGISI PUMPS, GIVENCHY OBSIDIA BAG.




Great Style as usual .. are you back in Brisbane?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> That belt is really cool- may I ask what brand?



Thank you very much, I made it myself though. :shame:


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> Testing my look for a friend's wedding this Saturday:




Beautiful outfit..you have great style


----------



## ericanjensen

*Corey Lynn Calter *Gucci *L.A.M.B. *Kate Spade


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you very much, I made it myself though. :shame:



Maybe you should make more


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Corey Lynn Calter *Gucci *L.A.M.B. *Kate Spade



I love the bag- it looks very soft and comfy


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## MademoiselleC

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Wore this to the office yesterday (yeah, my job is pretty relaxed and casual )
> 
> Jacket from IRO, skirt from T by Alexander Wang, bag from Mulberry, scarf from Acne, silk top from FWSS, watch from Michael Kors, and jewellery from Bjørg, Urban Outfitters and Balenciaga.
> 
> And as always, you'll find more pictures over on my blog!


Love the nails!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful outfit..you have great style



Thank you very much! 



Bratty1919 said:


> Maybe you should make more



Haha, I'll consider that!  Thanks.


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



Shoes are TDF! Are they recent?


----------



## Litsa




----------



## bbagsforever

shalomjude said:


> Great Style as usual .. are you back in Brisbane?



I was just there for a visit, back in London now!


----------



## Louislily

Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE these colors



Thank you!


----------



## Louislily

weibaobai said:


>



Very chique, love it!


----------



## Louislily




----------



## laurenhaber

Making a James Perse tight dress daytime ready with Jack Purcell sneakers and Prada sunglasses


----------



## Litsa




----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Hi Bratty1919~ Unfortunately they were from 2 years ago :shame:.. But I'm sure Miu Miu will come out with something similar in the near future.  



Bratty1919 said:


> Shoes are TDF! Are they recent?


----------



## Bratty1919

Louislily said:


>



Super cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

weibaobai said:


> Thanks!  I like the cropped since I wear then with booties  And I'm sure you can totally find them on sale now since we're heading into fall!
> 
> By the way...LOVE your vintage Chanel!!  You look great with that sexy black lacy dress!  I always kick myself for not getting the vintage chanel bag I saw while I was in Japan years ago...AND it was sooo cheap back then!



awww thanks. 
yep, the ever-increasing chanel prices gives me headache.


----------



## theYoungandChic

another casualwear day for casual Friday. 

Club Monaco, Abercrombie & Fitch, H&M, Monblanc


----------



## wj4

Yesterday and today, respectively.


----------



## mahiramorrison




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT LUDIVINE DRESS, Celine box bag, Natasha sandals, MARIA BLACK WING EARRING, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE, CARTIER TRINITY RING.


----------



## Sculli

Isabel marant tunic/dress & shoes, rag&bone jeans, Alexander wang bag.


----------



## Myrkur

Chanel boy, zara cardigan, chanel flats


----------



## Bratty1919

Myrkur said:


> Chanel boy, zara cardigan, chanel flats



Lovely boy, adorable puppy


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Yesterday and today, respectively.



Very snappy- only you could pull off the red shoes


----------



## sammie225

Myrkur said:


> Chanel boy, zara cardigan, chanel flats



love your chanel boy,it's gorgeous  great look!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT LUDIVINE DRESS, Celine box bag, Natasha sandals, MARIA BLACK WING EARRING, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE, CARTIER TRINITY RING.



I LOVE this!


----------



## nerimanna

getting glam'd up for an event 

maxi dress (apt 8 - local brand)
gold espadrille heels (soledesire)
bag (furla)
jean jacket (forever 21)
bangles and earrings (forever 21)


----------



## nerimanna

Louislily said:


> What I'm wearing today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara blazer, Kookai beaded top (navy), H&m jeans, Mulberry bayswater, MK watch and bracelet


lovin the colors!


----------



## Louislily

Thanks bratty1919, nerimanna!

I love all the bags on this page, this thread makes me realize once again that a bag is your best accessory


----------



## Louislily

What I wore today:










H&M jacket and skirt, Marc Jacobs top (navy), Prada bag, Michael Kors earrings and watch


----------



## aizecarla

Outfit was not good for a windy day haha


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Yesterday and today, respectively.



Looking good!



mahiramorrison said:


> View attachment 2298652



Very pretty outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT LUDIVINE DRESS, Celine box bag, Natasha sandals, MARIA BLACK WING EARRING, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE, CARTIER TRINITY RING.



Beautiful outfit! And where was this pic taken?



Sculli said:


> Isabel marant tunic/dress & shoes, rag&bone jeans, Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2299054



Pretty!



Myrkur said:


> Chanel boy, zara cardigan, chanel flats



Cute 



nerimanna said:


> getting glam'd up for an event
> 
> maxi dress (apt 8 - local brand)
> gold espadrille heels (soledesire)
> bag (furla)
> jean jacket (forever 21)
> bangles and earrings (forever 21)



Gorgeous!


----------



## wj4

Bratty1919 said:


> Very snappy- only you could pull off the red shoes


Haha.  Thanks!  It's a popular pair that released about a month ago.


nerimanna said:


> getting glam'd up for an event
> 
> maxi dress (apt 8 - local brand)
> gold espadrille heels (soledesire)
> bag (furla)
> jean jacket (forever 21)
> bangles and earrings (forever 21)


Love the dress!


----------



## ericanjensen

*French Connection *Alaia *Berge *Miu Miu


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy maxi, f21 necklace & coach bag


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Cotton only leggings
Target tank
=)
Jordan's


----------



## Bratty1919

Louislily said:


> What I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M jacket and skirt, Marc Jacobs top (navy), Prada bag, Michael Kors earrings and watch



Cute outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy maxi, f21 necklace & coach bag




So cute! That bag is the perfect color


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *French Connection *Alaia *Berge *Miu Miu


Love your outfit and the shoes are TDF.


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy maxi, f21 necklace & coach bag


Love that dress!


----------



## nerimanna

marie-lou said:


> Beautiful outfit! And where was this pic taken?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


thank you mari-lou! have a good day


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Lulu's
Jeggings: A&F
Shoes: Lulu's
Purse: Coach Legacy Penny


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Love your outfit and the shoes are TDF.



Thank you!  They are my fave 






*J Jill *James Perse *Vintage *Mark Nason


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## leslie_x

you all look gorgeous!! 
long time that I posted something, but here are some new outfits.


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Lulu's
> Jeggings: A&F
> Shoes: Lulu's
> Purse: Coach Legacy Penny


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!  They are my fave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Jill *James Perse *Vintage *Mark Nason


Hippy chic!  Cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!  They are my fave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J Jill *James Perse *Vintage *Mark Nason



Funky & cute- I like!


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Lulu's
> Jeggings: A&F
> Shoes: Lulu's
> Purse: Coach Legacy Penny



Cute! Can I ask what the watch and bracelet(s) are? Thanks!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute! Can I ask what the watch and bracelet(s) are? Thanks!


 
Thanks, Bratty1919! This is the link to my watch. 
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...al=false&cmCat=cat000000cat145cat35701cat7502

My gold Hamsa bracelet was from Asos and my buckle bracelet is Henri Bendel which are both sold out now.


----------



## quynh_1206

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!


 
Thank you so much, kcf68!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>



Loving that top


----------



## Litsa

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving that top



Thanks!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Hemant & Nandita *Pierre Hardy *Loeffler Randall


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## laurenhaber

Mini dresses are possible for curvy ladies! J.Crew dress, Ann Taylor flats, gifted handbag, Tory Burch sunglasses


----------



## Sparklybags

A couple of recent outfits with my J Crew Chino shorts! Both tops are from Stylmeint


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing JOSEPH LEATHER PENCIL SKIRT, BY MALENE BIRGER KAFI LACE TRIMMED CAMISOLE, CELINE SUNGLASSES, CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PUMPS, JOSEPH SATIN TRIM BLAZER, Chanel 2.55 bag


----------



## Perfect Day

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JOSEPH LEATHER PENCIL SKIRT, BY MALENE BIRGER KAFI LACE TRIMMED CAMISOLE, CELINE SUNGLASSES, CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PUMPS, JOSEPH SATIN TRIM BLAZER, Chanel 2.55 bag



All are beautiful - I love this one though. So chic and classic.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Leifsdottir *Rupert Sanderson *Hoss Intropia


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Forever 21
Skirt: Urban Outfitters (brand is Flat Black)
Shoes: Halston
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## xJOLE

Boohoo Zara crop top, Forever21 paisley pants, necklace & belt, Brandy Melville cardigan, Zara pumps, Balenciaga RH Mini PomPon in Coquelicot


----------



## Myrkur

Zara cardigan and pants, COS top, Chanel flats


----------



## KatherineO

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



work outfit from today. White LOFT tee, black AE trouser pants, & Nine West wedges.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Blouse, jeans and heels by Zara.  RM 5 zip bag.


----------



## pavilion

Kate Spade cardigan, J.Crew shirt & skirt, Tory Burch flats


----------



## laurenhaber

Crazy embellished sweater from Anthropologie, Jeans from Banana Republic, Shoes from Pour la Victoire, Chanel WOC


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## kcf68

pavilion said:


> Kate Spade cardigan, J.Crew shirt & skirt, Tory Burch flats
> View attachment 2305834


Pretty!  Love the green sweater!


----------



## Ellapretty

Forever21 shirt & shoes, Target jeans and Kate Spade bag.


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 shirt & shoes, Target jeans and Kate Spade bag.


Pretty top!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 shirt & shoes, Target jeans and Kate Spade bag.



Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Camo blouse from Nordstrom
Zara jeans and pumps
LV Speedy B


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 shirt & shoes, Target jeans and Kate Spade bag.



Very cute- that blouse is TDF!


----------



## jlao

From my blog - Spent the whole day with the family (and therefore in flats)!

Romper - Da Nang; Tank - Gap Body; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Zara; Watch - Hermes; Scarf - Zara; Sunnies - House of Harlow; Necklace - Hermes


----------



## wj4

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2306333
> 
> Camo blouse from Nordstrom
> Zara jeans and pumps
> LV Speedy B


Love how the camo looks with the LV!


Sparklybags said:


> A couple of recent outfits with my J Crew Chino shorts! Both tops are from Stylmeint


Great look.


quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever 21
> Skirt: Urban Outfitters (brand is Flat Black)
> Shoes: Halston
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


Very nice.
Love the oversized sweater!


From the last several days.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

wj4 said:


> Love how the camo looks with the LV!
> 
> Great look.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Love the oversized sweater!
> 
> 
> From the last several days.



Thanks!!  Great outfits!!


----------



## maisonelle

laurenhaber said:


> making a james perse tight dress daytime ready with jack purcell sneakers and prada sunglasses


love this look!!!


----------



## Sculli

First time trying out a jumpsuit & found one for my height. . 
Jumpsuit hmtrend, shoes & bag celine, necklace zara.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing MAJE ARBEIT LACE COTTON TOP, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Zara leopard flats, Mulberry Roxanne bag, Rag and Bone fedora.


----------



## Bratty1919

jlao said:


> From my blog - Spent the whole day with the family (and therefore in flats)!
> 
> Romper - Da Nang; Tank - Gap Body; Purse - Givenchy; Sandals - Zara; Watch - Hermes; Scarf - Zara; Sunnies - House of Harlow; Necklace - Hermes



This is so funky and awesome!


----------



## MrsPPS

Went for afternoon tea with Hubby, then somehow found myself trekking through the woods in my Louboutins! Oh dear...


----------



## Kayapo97

Just off to a black tie event.

Amanda Wakeley dress
Manolo Blahnik BB shoes


----------



## Litsa

Wedding


----------



## MrsPPS

Today's outfit...




French Connection top
Gap jeans
Chloe bag
Louboutin Pigalle heels

Sometimes I wish my legs were less stumpy.


----------



## fufu

MrsPPS said:


> Today's outfit...
> 
> View attachment 2308264
> 
> 
> French Connection top
> Gap jeans
> Chloe bag
> Louboutin Pigalle heels
> 
> Sometimes I wish my legs were less stumpy.



Don't look stumpy to me at all. Love the total ensemble  Yellow is such a cheerry color.


----------



## fufu

Casual for me in pink  









Top : Zara pink blouse 
Shorts: Online 
Shoes: Local shoe store 
Bag: Celine Deepsea large diamond shoulder bag


----------



## MrsPPS

fufu said:


> Don't look stumpy to me at all. Love the total ensemble  Yellow is such a cheerry color.



Thank you! I think wearing yellow made the sun come out - ended up being a stunning day today. I've been wearing dresses a lot lately so my legs seem much shorter back in jeans. :-/


----------



## MrsPPS

fufu said:


> Casual for me in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top : Zara pink blouse
> Shorts: Online
> Shoes: Local shoe store
> Bag: Celine Deepsea large diamond shoulder bag



Gorgeous outfit and that bag is beautiful!


----------



## Ellapretty

Another f21 top, f21 shoes & aldo necklace.


----------



## Bratty1919

MrsPPS said:


> Today's outfit...
> 
> View attachment 2308264
> 
> 
> French Connection top
> Gap jeans
> Chloe bag
> Louboutin Pigalle heels
> 
> Sometimes I wish my legs were less stumpy.




Cute- love that bag!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hello, lovely ladies! SO many great outfits in the thread recently! Here's what I wore to meet friends for dinner and drinks earlier this week.  

Jacket from IRO
Clutch and shoes from Alexander Wang
Jeans from Current Elliott
Silk shirt from FWSS
Watch from Michael Kors
Bracelet from Mulberry
Necklace from H&M


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! SO many great outfits in the thread recently! Here's what I wore to meet friends for dinner and drinks earlier this week.
> 
> Jacket from IRO
> Clutch and shoes from Alexander Wang
> Jeans from Current Elliott
> Silk shirt from FWSS
> Watch from Michael Kors
> Bracelet from Mulberry
> Necklace from H&M



This is darling!


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing a gorgeous ASOS skater dress layered with a J.Crew henley and necklace, Madewell shoes and Prada sunglasses


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing a gorgeous ASOS skater dress layered with a J.Crew henley and necklace, Madewell shoes and Prada sunglasses



This is so cute & girly!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Miu Miu


----------



## quynh_1206

Top/Dress: Choies
Skirt: Forever 21
Shoes: Anne Michelle via Lulu's
Bag: Coach Legacy Penny
Necklace: J Crew Factory


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Cute and casual and love the shoes!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu


Love the blue and the blingy shoes!


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Love the blue and the blingy shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68!




kcf68 said:


> Cute and casual and love the shoes!


----------



## shalomjude

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Miu Miu



Beautiful outfit and photo


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ETOILE ISABEL MARANT NATALIA FLARED CREPE MINI SKIRT, The Kooples lace camisole, GUCCI HORSEBIT PATENT LOAFERS, CELINE SUNGLASSES, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Cartier Trinity ring, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING.


----------



## mahiramorrison

marie-lou said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty outfit!!



awhh thank you... just a simple outfit


----------



## ericanjensen

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful outfit and photo



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Current/Elliott *Marc Jacobs *Pied Juste *J Crew


----------



## fufu

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ETOILE ISABEL MARANT NATALIA FLARED CREPE MINI SKIRT, The Kooples lace camisole, GUCCI HORSEBIT PATENT LOAFERS, CELINE SUNGLASSES, Celine horizontal cabas tote, Cartier Trinity ring, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING.



Gorgeous  Total the whole outfit. 



ericanjensen said:


> *Current/Elliott *Marc Jacobs *Pied Juste *J Crew



Beautiful, adore your smile ^^


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Current/Elliott *Marc Jacobs *Pied Juste *J Crew


Nice!


----------



## ericanjensen

fufu said:


> Beautiful, adore your smile ^^



Thank you!!


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Nice!



Thanks!!


----------



## ericanjensen

weibaobai said:


>



I die over these heels!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Brave soul *Anne Valerie Hash *Azzedine Alaia *Berge


----------



## weibaobai

I die for them too Erica!  They are REALLY high though.  Oh well, no pain, no gain. 



ericanjensen said:


> I die over these heels!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Balenciaga bag
Top from H&M
F21 shorts
Zara sandals


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Brave soul *Anne Valerie Hash *Azzedine Alaia *Berge




Super cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!



Thanks!


----------



## hanagirl

Wearing yellow for my birthday dinner


----------



## marie-lou

hanagirl said:


> Wearing yellow for my birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2312477
> View attachment 2312478



Gorgeous!!!!!!! Love your pics


----------



## marie-lou

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! SO many great outfits in the thread recently! Here's what I wore to meet friends for dinner and drinks earlier this week.
> 
> Jacket from IRO
> Clutch and shoes from Alexander Wang
> Jeans from Current Elliott
> Silk shirt from FWSS
> Watch from Michael Kors
> Bracelet from Mulberry
> Necklace from H&M



Cute outfit


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Leifsdottir *Rupert Sanderson *Hoss Intropia



Looking great, erica!



quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever 21
> Skirt: Urban Outfitters (brand is Flat Black)
> Shoes: Halston
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac



I love this outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

leslie_x said:


> you all look gorgeous!!
> long time that I posted something, but here are some new outfits.



Wow! You look great! I especially love the blue dress


----------



## Dkkk

lovely bag


----------



## Bratty1919

hanagirl said:


> Wearing yellow for my birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2312477
> View attachment 2312478



Adorable outfits, very fun shots!


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Looking great, erica!



Thank you.  That's nice 






*Equipment *Asos *D&G *Marc Jacobs


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## leslie_x

marie-lou said:


> Wow! You look great! I especially love the blue dress



thanks marie-lou


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Sparklybags

A couple of recent outfits!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hanagirl said:


> Wearing yellow for my birthday dinner
> 
> View attachment 2312477
> View attachment 2312478



Love the outfit!!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

I decided to go for the sporty look the other day during press day here in Norway.  Definitely doing repeats of this type of look, both dressed up and down, in the future! 

Bag from Alexander Wang
Skirt from T by Alexander Wang
Sweatshirt from BikBok 
Watch from Michael Kors
Bracelet + necklace from Bjørg
Rings from YSL and Glitter


----------



## Jagger

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Flana jacket, DSQUARED2 JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, THE ROW SABEEN JERSEY TEE, ISABEL MARANT CELIA BELT.



AHHHHH you look STUNNING!
Love the color splash and the jacket -


----------



## Sculli

Hmtrend jacket, COS shirt, bluelab reversable jeans, isabel marant boots, Alexander wang bag.


----------



## Myrkur

Sculli said:


> Hmtrend jacket, COS shirt, bluelab reversable jeans, isabel marant boots, Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2313868



Wow where are all the people? lol


----------



## J_L33

ericanjensen said:


> *Brave soul *Anne Valerie Hash *Azzedine Alaia *Berge



Love the skirt!


----------



## ericanjensen

J_L33 said:


> Love the skirt!



Thank you!!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## laurenhaber

not a full outfit but had to share this new leopard handbag from Kenneth Cole, and new navy Tieks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


>



love this girl!


----------



## lilias_13

Wearing Rika, Frame Denim, Illesteva and Givenchy


----------



## mrs moulds

nerimanna said:


> getting glam'd up for an event
> 
> maxi dress (apt 8 - local brand)
> gold espadrille heels (soledesire)
> bag (furla)
> jean jacket (forever 21)
> bangles and earrings (forever 21)



Beautiful


----------



## wj4

Sparklybags said:


> A couple of recent outfits!


Love the bottoms!


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I decided to go for the sporty look the other day during press day here in Norway.  Definitely doing repeats of this type of look, both dressed up and down, in the future!
> 
> Bag from Alexander Wang
> Skirt from T by Alexander Wang
> Sweatshirt from BikBok
> Watch from Michael Kors
> Bracelet + necklace from Bjørg
> Rings from YSL and Glitter


Love the bag, and skirt.


Sculli said:


> Hmtrend jacket, COS shirt, bluelab reversable jeans, isabel marant boots, Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2313868


Very nice!


For the whole week:


----------



## nerimanna

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful



thank u! have a great day


----------



## kcf68

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Rika, Frame Denim, Illesteva and Givenchy


You and your outfit is beautuful!


----------



## fufu

Sparklybags said:


> A couple of recent outfits!



Great outfits ^^ 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I decided to go for the sporty look the other day during press day here in Norway.  Definitely doing repeats of this type of look, both dressed up and down, in the future!
> 
> Bag from Alexander Wang
> Skirt from T by Alexander Wang
> Sweatshirt from BikBok
> Watch from Michael Kors
> Bracelet + necklace from Bjørg
> Rings from YSL and Glitter



Ysl Rings  and lovely ensemble 



Sculli said:


> Hmtrend jacket, COS shirt, bluelab reversable jeans, isabel marant boots, Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2313868



Looking great


----------



## Paris Darling

weibaobai said:


>



Beautiful!



Sculli said:


> Hmtrend jacket, COS shirt, bluelab reversable jeans, isabel marant boots, Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2313868



I really like your style!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I decided to go for the sporty look the other day during press day here in Norway.  Definitely doing repeats of this type of look, both dressed up and down, in the future!
> 
> Bag from Alexander Wang
> Skirt from T by Alexander Wang
> Sweatshirt from BikBok
> Watch from Michael Kors
> Bracelet + necklace from Bjørg
> Rings from YSL and Glitter



This is something I would wear myself!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Paris Darling said:


> This is something I would wear myself!



Glad to hear it!!  Always happy to find a kindred fashion-spirit.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

fufu said:


> Ysl Rings  and lovely ensemble



Thank you!!  I occasionally get a little tired of my YSL rings (I have three of 'em after all...), but I NEVER get rid of them as I know I'll always want to wear them again.


----------



## Bratty1919

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Rika, Frame Denim, Illesteva and Givenchy



You look fabulous!


----------



## sammie225

a day to night look


----------



## Nathalya

sammie225, lovely blazer!


----------



## young breezy

Love your look sammie!


----------



## mrs moulds

ericanjensen said:


> Cool outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jen's Pirate Booty *Pierre Hardy *Rebecca Minkoff



Love,love, love this look!


----------



## kcf68

sammie225 said:


> a day to night look


Pretty!  Love that couch in the back ground too!


----------



## sammie225

MrsPPS said:


> Love this look! Totally put together, casual and comfy - perfect.





kcf68 said:


> Pretty!  Love that couch in the back ground too!



Thank you so much 
The couch is from Rolf Benz,but it's already 5 years old so I don't know if they still sell it


----------



## indi3r4

Yesterday
Old navy tanks, vince jacket, a&e jeans, aqua necklace, tory burch flats, balenciaga day bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with DH!
Zara denim jacket/heels
Pants/top from Nordstrom
Chanel CWC
Michele watch


----------



## HeartMyMJs

indi3r4 said:


> Yesterday
> Old navy tanks, vince jacket, a&e jeans, aqua necklace, tory burch flats, balenciaga day bag
> 
> View attachment 2316816



Love it!!!


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## umlm

My outfit today.

Top: La redoute creation

Legging: ASOS maternity

Shoes: Louis Vuitton Elba


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Paris Darling! 



Paris Darling said:


> Beautiful!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe! 



yoyotomatoe said:


> love this girl!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Greylin Blazer, Diva NY Dress, Nine West sandals, Balenciaga day..


----------



## Ellapretty

A David Meister dress I rented for a wedding reception. Heels by ZARA:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> A David Meister dress I rented for a wedding reception. Heels by ZARA:



So pretty Ella!!


----------



## Ellapretty

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty Ella!!



Thanks  we don't attend a lot of formal events so it was fun to get all dressed up!


----------



## No Cute

You all look amazing!


----------



## srao

Hi, i recently saw these 2 shirts which i have fallen in love with but cant figure out by which designer or store these are from, Can any one PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEE identify the PEACH SHIRT FROM LEFT AND THE SAME SHIRT IN SKY BLUE COLOR, THEY BOTH ARE THE SAME SHIRTS.
 IF any one recognise please do let me know thanks


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Abon leather shorts Zadig et Voltaire blouse, Chanel 2.55 bag, Isabel Marant Otway boots, TOM BINNS OPEN HOOP EARRINGS.


----------



## nerimanna

here's mine from last night 

jacket (ran ran japan)
jeans (g-star)
heels (staccato)
shirt (bazaar find)
bunch of cross necklaces (asos)
bag (chanel)


----------



## nerimanna

lilias_13 said:


> Wearing Rika, Frame Denim, Illesteva and Givenchy


shoes are to die for!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Leo Guy *G-Star *Frye


----------



## Sculli

Hm trend skirt& blouse, Roger vivier flats.


----------



## laurenhaber

Some fun photos with Gilt peplum, Banana Republic jeans, Sam Edelman sandals


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Jenny Lauren

Everyone is looking so gorgeous!

Here I'm wearing a Topshop shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Topshop shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Cute!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> A David Meister dress I rented for a wedding reception. Heels by ZARA:


Wowsa girl, you are looking pretty!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Leo Guy *G-Star *Frye


Cute!


----------



## kcf68

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Abon leather shorts Zadig et Voltaire blouse, Chanel 2.55 bag, Isabel Marant Otway boots, TOM BINNS OPEN HOOP EARRINGS.


Beautiful!


----------



## ericanjensen

mrs moulds said:


> Love,love, love this look!



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

kcf68 said:


> Cute!


----------



## sammie225

jeans-hollister,shirt-bershka,boots-isabel marant,bag-chloe mini marcie


----------



## sarteaga0408

Ladies, my apologies for the absence for the last couple of months. Helped sister-in-law move in, running errands in shorts and a t-shirt and now finally back at work and more outfit of the day pics. 

First day back with students (more on the blog):


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


>


Looking beautiful as usual!


laurenhaber said:


> Some fun photos with Gilt peplum, Banana Republic jeans, Sam Edelman sandals


Love this, and your hair looks great!


Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so gorgeous!
> Here I'm wearing a Topshop shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.


Love your outfits!


sarteaga0408 said:


> Ladies, my apologies for the absence for the last couple of months. Helped sister-in-law move in, running errands in shorts and a t-shirt and now finally back at work and more outfit of the day pics.
> 
> First day back with students (more on the blog):


Looking on point Sir.


----------



## cfca22

sarteaga0408 said:


> Ladies, my apologies for the absence for the last couple of months. Helped sister-in-law move in, running errands in shorts and a t-shirt and now finally back at work and more outfit of the day pics.
> 
> First day back with students (more on the blog):



Very nice 

What subject to you teach?


----------



## ferrip

Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so gorgeous!
> 
> Here I'm wearing a Topshop shirt, Club Monaco skirt, Jimmy Choo heels and Balenciaga bag.



So chic! Love it!


----------



## brigadeiro

Sincerely Jules 'Viva la Moda' tee
Zara denim shorts
Seed striped espadrilles
Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic black bag 

Lil' Brigs #2 is wearing Zara kids striped top and Country Road harem pants


----------



## sarteaga0408

cfca22 said:


> Very nice
> 
> What subject to you teach?



Latin America History and Culture to Seniors in High School. 

Today:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Hudson *Rodo *Marc Jacobs


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Forever 21
Skirt: Nasty Gal
Shoes: Zara
Bag: Louis Vuitton Alma


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68! 



kcf68 said:


> Cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you very much! 



yoyotomatoe said:


> Looking beautiful as usual!.


----------



## melikey

Grey and moss green.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Etoile Isabel Marant Sumac jacket, COS TEE, ROSANTICA AMORE NECKLACE and bracelet, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES, FRAME DENIM JEANS, MULBERRY LILY BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS.


----------



## eves

T-shirt from Topshop
Dungarees from Prowl Wow
Earrings from Prowl Wow
Bag from Chanel


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From a few days ago:

homemade coat, H&M blouse, Isabel Marant skirt, vintage boots, Proenza Schouler PS1 bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

caroulemapoulen said:


> From a few days ago:
> 
> homemade coat, H&M blouse, Isabel Marant skirt, vintage boots, Proenza Schouler PS1 bag


Love this and I love your PS1


weibaobai said:


>


Pretty jacket!


----------



## ericanjensen

*RVCA *Helmut Lang *Gianvito Rossi *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## caroulemapoulen

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this and I love your PS1
> 
> Pretty jacket!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Litsa

Express Zipper Top, Old Navy Rockstar Jeans, Loft leopard belt, Juicy Couture patent blue flats


----------



## sammie225

first look with my new kenzo sweater


----------



## FASHION ChALET

T by Alexander Wang Tank
Boyfriend Blazer from New York
ALDO Heels
H&M clutch


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you yoyotomatoe!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Etoile Isabel Marant Sumac jacket, COS TEE, ROSANTICA AMORE NECKLACE and bracelet, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES, FRAME DENIM JEANS, MULBERRY LILY BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS.



Cute- love the jacket!


----------



## Ellapretty

Was invited to a blogger event: Breakfast at Tiffany's, so I tried to channel Audrey!


----------



## Sparklybags

Some recent outfits! 

Outfit 1, Tee, pants and bracelet J Crew.

Outfit 2, Stylemint Tee, J Crew Jeans


----------



## Litsa

From my blog:


----------



## FASHION ChALET

ASOS Tank
TOPSHOP Pink Leather Jacket
BEBE Jeans
CHOIES Sandals
H&M Bag
VANESSA MOONEY bracelet


----------



## nascar fan

my humble non-blogger picture.  :greengrin::greengrin:

White House Black Market outfit
Chanel shoes
Balenciaga City in Rose Thulian


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Love those shoes!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Was invited to a blogger event: Breakfast at Tiffany's, so I tried to channel Audrey!


Very pretty!


----------



## kcf68

nascar fan said:


> my humble non-blogger picture.  :greengrin::greengrin:
> 
> White House Black Market outfit
> Chanel shoes
> Balenciaga City in Rose Thulian


Love this skirt!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks KCF68!



kcf68 said:


> Love those shoes!


----------



## sarteaga0408

To go see The Trip to Bountiful with my wife:


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Isabel Marant Gil blouse, Lisa Ho blazer, Celine red box bag, DOLCE AND GABBANA LACE BOOTIES.


----------



## Litsa

From my blog:


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> ASOS Tank
> TOPSHOP Pink Leather Jacket
> BEBE Jeans
> CHOIES Sandals
> H&M Bag
> VANESSA MOONEY bracelet



Nice- that bracelet is TDF!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Isabel Marant Gil blouse, Lisa Ho blazer, Celine red box bag, DOLCE AND GABBANA LACE BOOTIES.



You look wonderful- love those booties


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bratty1919 said:


> Nice- that bracelet is TDF!



Thank You  it's by Vanessa Mooney :thumbup:


----------



## Bitten

Dressed for practicality today, casual and comfortable but still neat with a great bag, as always 

Marcs navy and ivory striped top, Country Road black skinny trousers (I need to take them up, they're a bit long :shame Tod's classic tan loafers and Michael Kors Skorpios bag in chocolate leather with GHW. It's so warm today and I've got a fair bit of running around to do...










I love these shoes, so pleased loafers are popping up again  Sorry for the crappy pics, I don't know how to make them all big and amazing and these were selfies as you can tell


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Brunch this morning. With our newly married friends!!


----------



## Litsa

From my blog:


----------



## Bitten

FASHION ChALET said:


> Brunch this morning. With our newly married friends!!


 
Very cute outfit for brunch


----------



## Bitten

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Isabel Marant Gil blouse, Lisa Ho blazer, Celine red box bag, DOLCE AND GABBANA LACE BOOTIES.


 
Fabulous outfit, just perfect  and a fantastic background too!


----------



## Sculli

Pre-fall weather is The best for wearing sweaters . Today in kenzo, rag & bone jeans, Alexander wang boots & bag & warehouse blouse.


----------



## sarteaga0408

For today:


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bitten said:


> Very cute outfit for brunch



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

Comic Con fun this weekend as Poison Ivy


----------



## Litsa




----------



## FASHION ChALET

New jeans and shoes on this sunny day!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## splashinstella




----------



## umlm

here is my outfit 

Tshirt: La redoute creation

Cardigan: Victoria's secret

Jeans: Envie de Fraises

Shoes: Louis Vuitton

Bag: Chanel mini vintage


----------



## Nathalya

sarteaga0408 said:


> For today:



Looks great! Where I go to school there are hardly professors in a suit. I think it looks so much better.



ericanjensen said:


> Comic Con fun this weekend as Poison Ivy


Love these


----------



## quynh_1206

Simple Outfit






Top: Urban Outfitters
Shorts: One Teaspoon
Shoes: Asos Laser Cut Ballet Flats
Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger


----------



## gucci fan

My first post in this thread.


----------



## Bitten

ericanjensen said:


> Comic Con fun this weekend as Poison Ivy


 
Awesome


----------



## ericanjensen

Nathalya said:


> Looks great! Where I go to school there are hardly professors in a suit. I think it looks so much better.
> 
> 
> Love these



Thanks!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bitten said:


> Awesome



Thank you


----------



## lilias_13

nerimanna said:


> shoes are to die for!


Love them too



kcf68 said:


> You and your outfit is beautuful!


Thank you!



Bratty1919 said:


> You look fabulous!


Thanks


----------



## Bitten

gucci fan said:


> My first post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2326571


----------



## Bitten

Outfit for today: decidedly more dressy for work than yesterday 




Dress: DvF
Blouse: Joie
Shoes: CL Simple 70s
Bag: Birkin 35


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT NATALIA SKIRT, MARNI ELECTRIC BLUE JUMPER, JIMMY CHOO AGNES PUMPS, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


----------



## sarteaga0408

Nathalya said:


> Looks great! Where I go to school there are hardly professors in a suit. I think it looks so much better.
> 
> 
> Love these



Thank you! I think it's a shame more teachers don't dress appropriately. I know of a few schools in the city that have actually had to enforce a dress code as a result.


----------



## gucci fan

My daughter's outfit of the day.


----------



## sammie225

yesterdays


----------



## Litsa

On my blog:


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Nasty Gal
Skirt: Karmaloop
Shoes: Lulu's
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## twin-fun

Litsa said:


> On my blog:



Love that pop of turquoise on your shoes with the outfit!


----------



## Litsa

twin-fun said:


> Love that pop of turquoise on your shoes with the outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Karmaloop
> Shoes: Lulu's
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac



You look absolutely gorgeous and your outfit is stunning!! Totally jelly!!


----------



## Bitten

sarteaga0408 said:


> Thank you! I think it's a shame more teachers don't dress appropriately. I know of a few schools in the city that have actually had to enforce a dress code as a result.


 
I think you look fantastic, it's great that you're setting a good example for your students - very dapper!!


----------



## Bitten

It's incredibly warm here today - supposed to get up to 32C!

So I kept it light for work today:










Dress: Tibi
Blazer: Witchery
Shoes: Jimmy Choo
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## sarteaga0408

Bitten said:


> I think you look fantastic, it's great that you're setting a good example for your students - very dapper!!



Thank you! It's not very often that a post brings a  to my face.


----------



## Paris Darling

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT NATALIA SKIRT, MARNI ELECTRIC BLUE JUMPER, JIMMY CHOO AGNES PUMPS, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.



Nice! Love your jumper!


----------



## HauteRN

sammie225 said:


> yesterdays



You look great &#128522; 
In LOVE with this heels! Details please and thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Clu *Helmut Lang *Vintage *Dsquared2 *Elaine Turner


----------



## quynh_1206

Babyyjulianne said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and your outfit is stunning!! Totally jelly!!


 
Thank you so much, Babyyjulianne!!! You are too sweet!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## lovemysavior

Litsa said:


> On my blog:


 
Love the outfit.  Need to order that top asap


----------



## oh_my_bag

first post on this thread!




Filippa K dress, Saltwater sandals and Longchamp tote

more on my *blog*


----------



## kcf68

oh_my_bag said:


> first post on this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2329328
> 
> 
> Filippa K dress, Saltwater sandals and Longchamp tote
> 
> more on my *blog*


Cute!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Karmaloop
> Shoes: Lulu's
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Love thos shoes!


----------



## Eva1991

Hi! It's been a long time since my last post here! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## oh_my_bag

kcf68 said:


> Cute!



thanks!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

quynh_1206 said:


> Thank you so much, Babyyjulianne!!! You are too sweet!



) of course


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Just me!!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Yay! 
Louis Vuitton Rivoli briefcase 
Michael Kors watch and rhinestone bangle
Louboutin Corneille kid sling backs 
Phanuel top and pants 
Jimmy choo sunglasses


----------



## bunnyboop09

Litsa said:


> On my blog:



I love that blouse and the turquoise shoes!!!


----------



## Litsa

lovemysavior said:


> Love the outfit.  Need to order that top asap



Thanks so much!  Only $15!


----------



## Litsa

bunnyboop09 said:


> I love that blouse and the turquoise shoes!!!



Thank you!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today:





A recycled outfit from this fashion blog (TheStyleBlogger):
http://tsbmen.com/31346/1-piece3-ways-adrian/2/

Here is my own shoot from July of 2012:
http://tsbmen.com/12454/dressing-your-body-type-tips-for-heavier-guys-featuring-sergio-arteaga/


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

sarteaga0408 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recycled outfit from this fashion blog (TheStyleBlogger):
> http://tsbmen.com/31346/1-piece3-ways-adrian/2/
> 
> Here is my own shoot from July of 2012:
> http://tsbmen.com/12454/dressing-your-body-type-tips-for-heavier-guys-featuring-sergio-arteaga/



Wow congrats on the feature and photo shoot!!!


----------



## Bitten

It's still crazy warm here for Spring so I've kept things light and cool for work today:





Top: David Lawrence
Pants: David Lawrence (new season)
Heels: Jimmy Choo
Bag: Prada
Aviators: T&Co


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Bitten said:


> It's still crazy warm here for Spring so I've kept things light and cool for work today:
> 
> View attachment 2329890
> 
> 
> Top: David Lawrence
> Pants: David Lawrence (new season)
> Heels: Jimmy Choo
> Bag: Prada
> Aviators: T&Co



Love the shoes!!


----------



## Bitten

Babyyjulianne said:


> Love the shoes!!


 
Thank you my dear 

More excitingly, I figured out how to re-size my pics a bit better so they're not teeny tiny anymore  

I love your CLs - I'm such a wuss when it comes to heel heights...


----------



## Bitten

sarteaga0408 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recycled outfit from this fashion blog (TheStyleBlogger):
> http://tsbmen.com/31346/1-piece3-ways-adrian/2/
> 
> Here is my own shoot from July of 2012:
> http://tsbmen.com/12454/dressing-your-body-type-tips-for-heavier-guys-featuring-sergio-arteaga/


 
Love this outfit and the pics from the TSB shoot are AMAZING - that ivory blazer looks fantastic with the trousers and I love the shoes as well


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Bitten said:


> Thank you my dear
> 
> More excitingly, I figured out how to re-size my pics a bit better so they're not teeny tiny anymore
> 
> I love your CLs - I'm such a wuss when it comes to heel heights...



Haha actually in Louboutins- it's more painful for me to wear short heels. I'm not sure why, but the higher the better


----------



## Sculli

Everything is courtesy of isabel marant etoile. .


----------



## xJOLE

TOBI bow bodysuit, H&M denim button up, Brandy Melville Lily skirt, Prada 01OS sunglasses


----------



## quynh_1206

oh_my_bag said:


> first post on this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2329328
> 
> 
> Filippa K dress, Saltwater sandals and Longchamp tote
> 
> more on my *blog*


 
Welcome! Love this simple yet chic outfit.


----------



## quynh_1206

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2329480
> 
> Just me!!


 
This is so cute!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Love thos shoes!


----------



## sarteaga0408

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Wow congrats on the feature and photo shoot!!!





Bitten said:


> Love this outfit and the pics from the TSB shoot are AMAZING - that ivory blazer looks fantastic with the trousers and I love the shoes as well



Thank you to both! The blazer is linen and I got it for a great price over a year ago, found the matching pants out of season for $10 months later.

There should hopefully be another feature with them coming up in Fall.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

quynh_1206 said:


> This is so cute!



Thanks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Karmaloop
> Shoes: Lulu's
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


Very classy!


----------



## Bitten

Another colour-block look for today:




Top: Tibi
Skirt: Carl Kapp
Belt: Cue
Heels: Bally
Bag: Birkin 35 (with LV bag charm )

The only thing I'd change about this look on reflection is the shoes: the pencil skirt and waist-cinch belt references a 1940s shape, so I should have gone with round-toe patent pumps like my CL Simple 70s. Oh well, lesson learnt for next time


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Visiting NYC, wearing an Old Navy dress, Balenciaga bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


----------



## Bitten

Jenny Lauren said:


> Visiting NYC, wearing an Old Navy dress, Balenciaga bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


 
Very pretty - and it looks like such a beautiful day!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Jenny Lauren said:


> Visiting NYC, wearing an Old Navy dress, Balenciaga bag and Jimmy Choo heels.



Chic! Love the black and white outfit accented with silver


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> TOBI bow bodysuit, H&M denim button up, Brandy Melville Lily skirt, Prada 01OS sunglasses



Lovely!


----------



## ericanjensen

*A.P.C. *Diesel *Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> Visiting NYC, wearing an Old Navy dress, Balenciaga bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


Love this!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## quynh_1206

yoyotomatoe said:


> Very classy!


 
Thank you, yoyotomatoe!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



Lovely dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Diesel *Camilla Skovgaard



I LOVE this!


----------



## wj4

Bitten said:


> Another colour-block look for today:
> 
> View attachment 2331015
> 
> 
> Top: Tibi
> Skirt: Carl Kapp
> Belt: Cue
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Birkin 35 (with LV bag charm )
> 
> The only thing I'd change about this look on reflection is the shoes: the pencil skirt and waist-cinch belt references a 1940s shape, so I should have gone with round-toe patent pumps like my CL Simple 70s. Oh well, lesson learnt for next time


LOVE the colorblocking!  And of course the bag 

Love how you used the jean jacket.


xJOLE said:


> TOBI bow bodysuit, H&M denim button up, Brandy Melville Lily skirt, Prada 01OS sunglasses


Really love this..from the outfit to the composition of the picture.


These were from this week:


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> LOVE the colorblocking!  And of course the bag
> 
> Love how you used the jean jacket.
> 
> Really love this..from the outfit to the composition of the picture.
> 
> 
> These were from this week:



Fantastic outfits- love them all


----------



## Maddy luv

Jenny Lauren said:


> Visiting NYC, wearing an Old Navy dress, Balenciaga bag and Jimmy Choo heels.



beautiful dress


----------



## fufu

OOTD for yesterday & today:


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bratty1919!



Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely dress!


----------



## sammie225

just an easy weekend look


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE this!



Thanks!!!


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> LOVE the colorblocking!  And of course the bag
> 
> Love how you used the jean jacket.
> 
> Really love this..from the outfit to the composition of the picture.
> 
> 
> These were from this week:



Lookin' GREAT!!!


----------



## marie-lou

Sculli said:


> Everything is courtesy of isabel marant etoile. .
> View attachment 2330301



Love it!


----------



## marie-lou

Eva1991 said:


> Hi! It's been a long time since my last post here! Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely skirt


----------



## Eva1991

marie-lou said:


> Lovely skirt


  Thank you!!


----------



## jovaine00

Black & Yellow on a rainy Sunday but Ms LV perk up my day!


----------



## Bitten

wj4 said:


> LOVE the colorblocking!  And of course the bag
> 
> Love how you used the jean jacket.
> 
> Really love this..from the outfit to the composition of the picture.
> 
> 
> These were from this week:


 
Thanks for the compliment! Your outfits for the week were very chic


----------



## collroblola

Jenny Lauren said:


> Visiting NYC, wearing an Old Navy dress, Balenciaga bag and Jimmy Choo heels.


Great look! Love the dress


----------



## sammie225

today for lunch  new icons dress from h&m,boots from acne and bag from stella mc cartney


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> today for lunch  new icons dress from h&m,boots from acne and bag from stella mc cartney



This is just lovely!


----------



## Bitten

Oh well, back into work today and unfortunately it's raining and a bit miserable 

Top: Adam
Blazer: Witchery
Jeans: JBrand
Heels: Bally
Bag: Birkin 35


----------



## Bitten

sammie225 said:


> just an easy weekend look


 
Fabulous look, love the bag


----------



## wj4

sammie225 said:


> just an easy weekend look


Love the colors!


marie-lou said:


> Lookin' GREAT!!!


Thanks much 


Bitten said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Your outfits for the week were very chic


Thank you 


Bratty1919 said:


> Fantastic outfits- love them all


Thanks so much!


Yesterday and today.  Trying to hang onto summer before it's gone


----------



## sarteaga0408

^ great as always Wis!

Yesterday to a theme party which was to wear white and/or red.


----------



## wj4

Thanks, Serg.  I guess the kid in me loves wearing sneakers on weekends still, haha.

Digging the white pants.


----------



## Bitten

sarteaga0408 said:


> ^ great as always Wis!
> 
> Yesterday to a theme party which was to wear white and/or red.


 
I love this look, it's very debonnaire


----------



## sarteaga0408

wj4 said:


> Thanks, Serg.  I guess the kid in me loves wearing sneakers on weekends still, haha.
> 
> Digging the white pants.



I gotta start wearing my sneakers more, went down to storage yesterday and I still have bins of them. Thanks on the pants, wasn't super keen of them at first, felt terrible yesterday, damn cold.




Bitten said:


> I love this look, it's very debonnaire



Thank you!


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in BALENCIAGA QUILTED LEATHER JACKET, Dries Van Noten Coriann shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, TODS GOMMINI LOAFERS, BALENCIAGA CITY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES


----------



## Bitten

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in BALENCIAGA QUILTED LEATHER JACKET, Dries Van Noten Coriann shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, TODS GOMMINI LOAFERS, BALENCIAGA CITY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES


 
I love Bal moto jackets


----------



## HauteRN

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in BALENCIAGA QUILTED LEATHER JACKET, Dries Van Noten Coriann shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, TODS GOMMINI LOAFERS, BALENCIAGA CITY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES



She is gorgeous...and I love her outfit from head to toe!


----------



## Machick333

Forever 21 jeans, clubmonaco top, jcrew necklace louboutin shoes(geo spike) and balenciaga velo


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Kristine's Collection Dress
Hobo Cluchette Bag
Nine West Sandals


----------



## oh_my_bag

quynh_1206 said:


> Welcome! Love this simple yet chic outfit.


thanks!


----------



## oh_my_bag

In Sardegna!




Ray-Ban sunglasses, The Kooples shirt, Wood Wood shorts, Saltwater sandals and Longchamp tote.

more on my blog


----------



## ericanjensen

*Tee *Love Riche *Berge *Vera Wang *Miu Miu


----------



## xJOLE

H&M denim button up, GAP boyfriend jeans, Dexter Kylie wedges via Payless, H&M necklace, Prada 01OS sunglasses, Balenciaga RH City in Black


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: H&M
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac
Shoes: Lulu's


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## sammie225

lots and lots of zara and my celine bag


----------



## Sparklybags

J Crew Tee & shoes, H&M skirt


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I haven't posted here in quite some time but everyone looks lovely. I'm jealous of those of you who are starting to don sweaters and boots! Last weekend I wore the following which includes a dress from forever21, belt from Kate Spade and Prada clutch.


----------



## KW1

hellokatiegirl said:


> I haven't posted here in quite some time but everyone looks lovely. I'm jealous of those of you who are starting to don sweaters and boots! Last weekend I wore the following which includes a dress from forever21, belt from Kate Spade and Prada clutch.



Adorable!


----------



## HauteRN

weibaobai said:


>



Always flawless!
&#128129;


----------



## Litsa

Latest post on my blog:











And some picture of my cat.  She's wearing fur.


----------



## Bitten

Litsa said:


> Latest post on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some picture of my cat.  She's wearing fur.


 
I love those pants,  the colour is gorgeous!! 

The kitty is lovely too, v chic


----------



## sarteaga0408

Still under the weather:


----------



## Litsa

Bitten said:


> I love those pants,  the colour is gorgeous!!
> 
> The kitty is lovely too, v chic



Thanks!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

KW1 said:


> Adorable!



Thank you KW1!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

sarteaga0408 said:


> Still under the weather:



Love your shoes/socks! Your classroom looks so neat and tidy! I'm a teacher too!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Hippo jacket, Isabel Marant Natalia skirt, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, The Kooples lace blouse, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## bunnyboop09

sammie225 said:


> lots and lots of zara and my celine bag



I love it!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Helmut Lang *James Perse *Pied Juste


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today, more pics on the blog:


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bitten

weibaobai said:


>


 
Cute outfit - and how gorgeous is that weather?!


----------



## Bitten

I had to head into work quite early this morning for an early patient but I snuck this pic before I left the house 




Top: David Lawrence
Skirt: Donna Karan
Heels: Jimmy Choo
Bag: LV Alma in Epi Cannelle


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Bitten said:


> I had to head into work quite early this morning for an early patient but I snuck this pic before I left the house
> 
> View attachment 2336503
> 
> 
> Top: David Lawrence
> Skirt: Donna Karan
> Heels: Jimmy Choo
> Bag: LV Alma in Epi Cannelle



I love your bag! The Alma is one of my favorites and the Cannella color looks so pretty!


----------



## Bitten

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love your bag! The Alma is one of my favorites and the Cannella color looks so pretty!


 
Thanks my dear! It's a few years old now but Epi just wears so well it looks brand new!


----------



## indi3r4

Anniversary dinner outfit from last night:
Bcbg leather jacket
H&M peplum top
COH skinnies
Marc Jacobs clutch
CL fifi spikes


----------



## Bitten

indi3r4 said:


> Anniversary dinner outfit from last night:
> Bcbg leather jacket
> H&M peplum top
> COH skinnies
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> CL fifi spikes
> 
> View attachment 2336752


 
I LOVE this! Fabulous outfit, every piece


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Kenna + T *Current/Elliott *Pollini


----------



## MJDaisy

indi3r4 said:


> Anniversary dinner outfit from last night:
> Bcbg leather jacket
> H&M peplum top
> COH skinnies
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> CL fifi spikes
> 
> View attachment 2336752



love love love this look!


----------



## Sparklybags

Zara Blazer & Tee


----------



## Bitten

Sparklybags said:


> Zara Blazer & Tee


 
Very nice - love the blazer with the dark jeans


----------



## Bratty1919

Sparklybags said:


> Zara Blazer & Tee



Yummy bag! What is it? Thanks!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bitten!  We're finally having our summer! 



Bitten said:


> Cute outfit - and how gorgeous is that weather?!


----------



## Bitten

weibaobai said:


> Thanks Bitten! We're finally having our summer!


 
The sunshine and blue skies are so beautiful - and you look absolutely gorgeous and v summer-y 

It's 32C here today (!) so I decided a dress would do for work - it's hard to tell on my pics (still working on my skills ) but the dress is actually navy and my bag and shoes are black 




Dress: Hugo Boss
Heels: Louboutin Simple 70s
Bag: Birkin 35


----------



## Bratty1919

indi3r4 said:


> Anniversary dinner outfit from last night:
> Bcbg leather jacket
> H&M peplum top
> COH skinnies
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> CL fifi spikes
> 
> View attachment 2336752



Lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Kenna + T *Current/Elliott *Pollini



Foxy lady!


----------



## Ellapretty

Banana Republic Trench, GAP jeans, Target heels & LV bag:


----------



## Bitten

Ellapretty said:


> Banana Republic Trench, GAP jeans, Target heels & LV bag:


 
Fabulous look, love  it!!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Ellapretty said:


> Banana Republic Trench, GAP jeans, Target heels & LV bag:



Love the trench! I _think_ my wife has the same one, not sure.

Today:


----------



## Bitten

sarteaga0408 said:


> Love the trench! I _think_ my wife has the same one, not sure.
> 
> Today:


 
Look at that expert sliver of shirt cuff and watch - perfection!!


----------



## bijou

sarteaga0408 said:


> Love the trench! I _think_ my wife has the same one, not sure.
> 
> Today:



Very nice! 

off topic - JEALOUS of your smartboard!! haha


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Lisa Ho blazer, Equipment blouse, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, VALENTINO ROCKSTUD PUMPS, Chanel 2.55 bag


----------



## Sparklybags

Bratty1919 said:


> Yummy bag! What is it? Thanks!



Thank you it's from Topshop


----------



## Sparklybags

Bitten said:


> Very nice - love the blazer with the dark jeans




Thank you


----------



## pringirl

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lisa Ho blazer, Equipment blouse, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, VALENTINO ROCKSTUD PUMPS, Chanel 2.55 bag



great figure. u would look good in anything


----------



## Bitten

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lisa Ho blazer, Equipment blouse, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, VALENTINO ROCKSTUD PUMPS, Chanel 2.55 bag


 
Gorgeous!! Love everything about this outfit


----------



## sarteaga0408

Bitten said:


> Look at that expert sliver of shirt cuff and watch - perfection!!



Lol thank you.



bijou said:


> Very nice!
> 
> off topic - JEALOUS of your smartboard!! haha



I should really start using it for it's intended purposes and not just using it as a projection board. Every one of our classrooms has one too.


----------



## bbagsforever

pringirl said:


> great figure. u would look good in anything



Thank you


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bitten~ You look great in your navy dress and CL pumps! AND I adore your Birkin with the GHW...sometimes, I feel like I need to get one with the GHW, but the hubs thinks I'm crazy to get the same bag with just different HW. haha.  Men, then don't get it!



Bitten said:


> The sunshine and blue skies are so beautiful - and you look absolutely gorgeous and v summer-y
> 
> It's 32C here today (!) so I decided a dress would do for work - it's hard to tell on my pics (still working on my skills ) but the dress is actually navy and my bag and shoes are black
> 
> View attachment 2337829
> 
> 
> Dress: Hugo Boss
> Heels: Louboutin Simple 70s
> Bag: Birkin 35


----------



## marie-lou

Ellapretty said:


> Banana Republic Trench, GAP jeans, Target heels & LV bag:



I love this outfit! So classy!!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lisa Ho blazer, Equipment blouse, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, VALENTINO ROCKSTUD PUMPS, Chanel 2.55 bag



Pretty!!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in BALENCIAGA QUILTED LEATHER JACKET, Dries Van Noten Coriann shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, TODS GOMMINI LOAFERS, BALENCIAGA CITY BAG, RAY BAN WAYFARER SUNGLASSES



I love the leather jacket 



FASHION ChALET said:


> Kristine's Collection Dress
> Hobo Cluchette Bag
> Nine West Sandals



Lovely dress!!



ericanjensen said:


> *Tee *Love Riche *Berge *Vera Wang *Miu Miu



Lookin' great


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Foxy lady!



Thanks haha!


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Lookin' great



Thank you!


----------



## Flip88

Bitten said:


> The sunshine and blue skies are so beautiful - and you look absolutely gorgeous and v summer-y
> 
> It's 32C here today (!) so I decided a dress would do for work - it's hard to tell on my pics (still working on my skills ) but the dress is actually navy and my bag and shoes are black
> 
> View attachment 2337829
> 
> 
> Dress: Hugo Boss
> Heels: Louboutin Simple 70s
> Bag: Birkin 35



Perfect!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

marie-lou said:


> I love the leather jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' great



Thank you. Wore the dress to a friend's wedding


----------



## Ellapretty

Bitten said:


> Fabulous look, love  it!!



Thanks! Love your polished style - your dress, bag and pumps are gorgeous!



sarteaga0408 said:


> Love the trench! I _think_ my wife has the same one, not sure.



It's a great trench coat - hope your wife loves it too!



marie-lou said:


> I love this outfit! So classy!!



Thanks - love how a trench can instantly dress up an outfit!


----------



## Bitten

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks! Love your polished style - your dress, bag and pumps are gorgeous!


 
Thanks for your compliment, it's really nice to hear  



Flip88 said:


> Perfect!!


 
Thanks! You should post some OOTD pics for us too  



weibaobai said:


> Thanks Bitten~ You look great in your navy dress and CL pumps! AND I adore your Birkin with the GHW...sometimes, I feel like I need to get one with the GHW, but the hubs thinks I'm crazy to get the same bag with just different HW. haha.  Men, then don't get it!


 
I know, the look is completely different PHW vs GHW - it makes total sense to me  I'd love one with PHW (possibly a 30 rather than 35, I worry sometimes that my precious 35 is a bit of a workhorse - need to give it a break sometimes). 

Ha ha, I agree, men say the dreaded words 'You have enough bags' and I'm like "We're speaking two different languages here, honestly, no idea what you're talking about..."


----------



## Bitten

Thank goodness it's Friday!! It's been such a demanding week, so I'm wearing what my partner calls my 'happy pants'  









Top: Nina Ricci
Pants: Witchery
Heels: Louboutin Declic 90
Bag: Birkin 35


----------



## Bitten

weibaobai said:


>


 
Love the outfit - those heels are DIVINE! Are they Pigalles?


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## wj4

Love this!


Ellapretty said:


> Banana Republic Trench, GAP jeans, Target heels & LV bag:


I'll echo the compliment...I also love the trench.


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lisa Ho blazer, Equipment blouse, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, VALENTINO ROCKSTUD PUMPS, Chanel 2.55 bag


Great look!


indi3r4 said:


> Anniversary dinner outfit from last night:
> Bcbg leather jacket
> H&M peplum top
> COH skinnies
> Marc Jacobs clutch
> CL fifi spikes
> 
> View attachment 2336752


Very lovely!
Absolutely love the white and black here!


This week's except for Tuesday, haha.


----------



## Bitten

weibaobai said:


>


 
LOVE those sunshine-y Louboutins!!


----------



## Bitten

wj4 said:


> This week's except for Tuesday, haha.


 
Love your styling with the grey cardigan and the shoes in the last pic - very nice!


----------



## Bitten

Hello weekend!! Off to catch the ferry for a relaxed lunch in the city:




Top: Marcs
Jeans: JBrand
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Prada
Aviators: Tiffany & Co


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hiya, ladies! Everybody's looking SO gorgeous these days, and I _love_ lurking in the thread now that I'm neck-deep in my dissertation and living in pajamas and workout clothes most days. Haha! I did get dressed up for work the other day, though, and here's what I wore.  

IRO Minela jacket
T by Alexander Wang skirt
Acne Cypress boots
Acne Canada scarf
Alexander Wang Rocco bag
Cashmere sweater
Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet
Michael Kors watch
Bjørg rings + necklace


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Celine blouse, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, MANOLO BLAHNIK HANGISI PUMPS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

^ TRES chic!


----------



## wj4

Bitten said:


> Love your styling with the grey cardigan and the shoes in the last pic - very nice!


Thanks!


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hiya, ladies! Everybody's looking SO gorgeous these days, and I _love_ lurking in the thread now that I'm neck-deep in my dissertation and living in pajamas and workout clothes most days. Haha! I did get dressed up for work the other day, though, and here's what I wore.
> 
> IRO Minela jacket
> T by Alexander Wang skirt
> Acne Cypress boots
> Acne Canada scarf
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> Cashmere sweater
> Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet
> Michael Kors watch
> Bjørg rings + necklace


Love the scarf and pattern on the sweater.


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine blouse, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, MANOLO BLAHNIK HANGISI PUMPS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, ZADIG ET VOLTAIRE SUNGLASSES.


Very lovely!



It's finally cooling down a bit.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bitten!  It brightens up my day!



Bitten said:


> LOVE those sunshine-y Louboutins!!


----------



## wj4

Currently really liking cuffed chinos and slim sweatpants.

Wore the same sweatpants last night:






Today:


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Currently really liking cuffed chinos and slim sweatpants.
> 
> Wore the same sweatpants last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


Nice outfit. Look really cool


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Bitten

It's impossible to be sad about Mondays with a shot of blue from Dolce & Gabbana  :




Top: David Lawrence
Skirt: Dolce et Gabbana
Heels: Louboutin Simple 70s
Bag: Birkin


----------



## iluvmybags

Outfit from yesterday --

MOTHER jeans
FREE PEOPLE top
BERNARDO leather jacket
TWELFTH STREET by CYNTHIA VINCENT scarf
LANVIN shoes
LV SC Handbag
TOM FORD Sunnies


----------



## Bitten

iluvmybags said:


> Outfit from yesterday --
> 
> MOTHER jeans
> FREE PEOPLE top
> BERNARDO leather jacket
> TWELFTH STREET by CYNTHIA VINCENT scarf
> LANVIN shoes
> LV SC Handbag
> TOM FORD Sunnies
> 
> View attachment 2342575
> 
> View attachment 2342576
> 
> View attachment 2342577
> 
> View attachment 2342580
> 
> View attachment 2342582


 
Very nice! Love the moto and leopard print - and your SC of course


----------



## ColdSteel

Joint birthday dinner after work with the family... Missoni for Target sweater, Forever21 top, J. Crew skirt, and my new Steve Madden booties.


----------



## lovemysavior

Target top and HM coated jeans


----------



## iluvmybags

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hiya, ladies! Everybody's looking SO gorgeous these days, and I _love_ lurking in the thread now that I'm neck-deep in my dissertation and living in pajamas and workout clothes most days. Haha! I did get dressed up for work the other day, though, and here's what I wore.
> 
> IRO Minela jacket
> T by Alexander Wang skirt
> Acne Cypress boots
> Acne Canada scarf
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> Cashmere sweater
> Balenciaga Double Tour bracelet
> Michael Kors watch
> Bjørg rings + necklace




I love this look and your pics are amazing!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

This Sunday I wore the following dress from ASOS. The bag is Prada and the shoes are J. Crew.


----------



## Bitten

hellokatiegirl said:


> This Sunday I wore the following dress from ASOS. The bag is Prada and the shoes are J. Crew.


 
Love the whole outfit - the bag pops with the geometric print detail of the dress


----------



## kcf68

hellokatiegirl said:


> This Sunday I wore the following dress from ASOS. The bag is Prada and the shoes are J. Crew.


Cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

*DRKSHDW by Rick Owens *Hussein Chalayan for J Brand *Marc Jacobs *Alaia


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## quynh_1206

hellokatiegirl said:


> This Sunday I wore the following dress from ASOS. The bag is Prada and the shoes are J. Crew.


 
Cute! I have the same dress but have yet to wear it. Looks great on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bitten~  They're Pigalle Platos...with a small platform.  They are def more comfy than the regular Pigalles!



Bitten said:


> Love the outfit - those heels are DIVINE! Are they Pigalles?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

^ I think I have the same; in nude.


----------



## agalarowicz

a few outfits from a little while back


----------



## kcf68

agalarowicz said:


> a few outfits from a little while back


Love your outfits!


----------



## agalarowicz

kcf68 said:


> Love your outfits!


thank you!


----------



## Bitten

Monochrome Tuesday:





Top: Stella McCartney
Skirt: Carl Kapp
Belt: Cue
Heels: Louboutin Simple 70s
Bag: Birkin


----------



## Bitten

agalarowicz said:


> a few outfits from a little while back


 
Gorgeous!! Especially love the heels in  the last pic with that gold detailing - superb!!


----------



## Bitten

weibaobai said:


> Thanks Bitten~  They're Pigalle Platos...with a small platform.  They are def more comfy than the regular Pigalles!


 
 They look fab - I wish we had better Louboutin stockists where I live...probably better for my bank balance though


----------



## hellokatiegirl

kcf68 said:


> Cute!



Thank you! 



Bitten said:


> Love the whole outfit - the bag pops with the geometric print detail of the dress



Thanks! I thought the pop of orange would also be appropriate for fall.



quynh_1206 said:


> Cute! I have the same dress but have yet to wear it. Looks great on you!



Thanks! I wanted to wear this before the weather turns too much, although here in California I am not sure how much I have to worry about that!


----------



## gucci fan

agalarowicz said:


> a few outfits from a little while back


You're so cute!  Love the outfits!  Especially the first one.


----------



## iluvmybags

Bitten said:


> Very nice! Love the moto and leopard print - and your SC of course


 
Thank you!!
I think I love this jacket more than my Bal Motos!! I just love all the details!!
And I just can't put this bag away -- the other bags in my collection are starting to feel neglected!!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *DRKSHDW by Rick Owens *Hussein Chalayan for J Brand *Marc Jacobs *Alaia



Love that jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

agalarowicz said:


> a few outfits from a little while back



You look adorable & the outfits are great


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Bitten

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you!!
> I think I love this jacket more than my Bal Motos!! I just love all the details!!
> And I just can't put this bag away -- the other bags in my collection are starting to feel neglected!!


 
Ah, yes, the perils of having a bag collection - the guilt, the guilt!! 

I'm going to try and not use my Birkin tomorrow and choose something else from my wardrobe


----------



## Bitten

Litsa said:


>


 
I really like this - the jacket and the boots look awesome


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing JOSEPH JAMMY SILK TROUSERS, COS tee, Sylvie Markovina necklace, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CLUTCH.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JOSEPH JAMMY SILK TROUSERS, COS tee, Sylvie Markovina necklace, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CLUTCH.



Love the outfit! You look fabulous!!!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Yesterday:





Today:


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Love that jacket!



Thank you!!


----------



## nascar fan

iluvmybags said:


> Outfit from yesterday --
> 
> MOTHER jeans
> FREE PEOPLE top
> BERNARDO leather jacket
> TWELFTH STREET by CYNTHIA VINCENT scarf
> LANVIN shoes
> LV SC Handbag
> TOM FORD Sunnies
> 
> View attachment 2342575
> 
> View attachment 2342576
> 
> View attachment 2342577
> 
> View attachment 2342580
> 
> View attachment 2342582


Is that really you????  You look fabulous!!!!!!!!!  
Don't get too thin, though.  You might blow away.


----------



## Nathalya

agalarowicz said:


> a few outfits from a little while back



That second outfit is love


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JOSEPH JAMMY SILK TROUSERS, COS tee, Sylvie Markovina necklace, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CLUTCH.



Lovely- that necklace is TDF!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

You could always order online!  You don't have to go anywhere, they'll come to you! 



Bitten said:


> They look fab - I wish we had better Louboutin stockists where I live...probably better for my bank balance though


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



This is lovely- I especially like the skirt!


----------



## Bitten

weibaobai said:


>


 
I really like that skirt and combo with the top - and your jewelry stack looks to DIE for


----------



## Litsa

weibaobai said:


>



Love that sweatshirt!


----------



## Litsa

From my blog:


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA sweater, GAP jeans & Marc Jacobs single.


----------



## pringirl

u look great Ellapretty!


----------



## MarneeB

weibaobai said:


>


 

Beautiful! Love the shoes!!


----------



## MarneeB

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA sweater, GAP jeans & Marc Jacobs single.


 
Gorgeous! Looks like you're a model straight out of a magazine!


----------



## Bitten

Happy Wednesday!  

I picked a classic black sheath dress with an ivory jacket for a working lunch:










Dress: Maxmara
Jacket: Bi La Li
Heels: Bally
Bag: Birkin


----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


> From my blog:



I quite like this


----------



## Litsa

Bratty1919 said:


> I quite like this



Thank you!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Zara *Diesel *Alaia *Vintage Gucci


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bratty1919!...it's one of my favorites bc of the fun draping!



Bratty1919 said:


> This is lovely- I especially like the skirt!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you bitten!  I'm all about the bling. I can't get enough! 



Bitten said:


> I really like that skirt and combo with the top - and your jewelry stack looks to DIE for


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Litsa, Jcrew has some really cute new sweatshirt styles this season too! 



Litsa said:


> Love that sweatshirt!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks MarneeB! 



MarneeB said:


> Beautiful! Love the shoes!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JOSEPH JAMMY SILK TROUSERS, COS tee, Sylvie Markovina necklace, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CLUTCH.



love this look!


----------



## aliwishesbear

love the celine bag and the polka dot sweater!



agalarowicz said:


> a few outfits from a little while back


----------



## Bitten

Too hot for jeans (my original plan) so I kept the navy blouse and introduced tonal elements with a pair of silver-blue cropped pants:





Top: DvF
Pants: David Lawrence
Heels: Bally
Bag: Birkin


----------



## Sparklybags

I've been wearing this H&M scarf so much recently


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Too hot for jeans (my original plan) so I kept the navy blouse and introduced tonal elements with a pair of silver-blue cropped pants:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345805
> 
> 
> Top: DvF
> Pants: David Lawrence
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Birkin




Love your top ...the weather has just been horrid and I how I wish it would rain...bring back winter


----------



## sammie225

Primark dress,Zara shirt,Zara ankle boots and my Celine bag


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Saint Laurent blouse, HELMUT LANG LEATHER LEGGINGS, JIMMY CHOO AGNES PUMPS, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH.


----------



## Bitten

shalomjude said:


> Love your top ...the weather has just been horrid and I how I wish it would rain...bring back winter


 
Hello my dear! Thank you for your kind compliment, I know we need rain so badly at the moment


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Love the gray tops!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you kcf68!



kcf68 said:


> Love the gray tops!


----------



## aliwishesbear

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Saint Laurent blouse, HELMUT LANG LEATHER LEGGINGS, JIMMY CHOO AGNES PUMPS, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH.



your blouse is so cute!  especially those sleeves


----------



## aliwishesbear

sammie225 said:


> Primark dress,Zara shirt,Zara ankle boots and my Celine bag


 
really liking the girly lace and plaid combo!  i can't wait to break out my plaid shirt for fall...perhaps to wear w/ my lace shorts!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Nicholas K *Halston Heritage *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs


----------



## RDJ

rdujour.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Outfit-of-the-Day-No-2-26-September-2013-Givenchy-Agonia-Clutch-Susan-Foster-Jewellery-Equipment-Blouse-Christopher-Kane-Goat-Fur-skirt.jpg

Equipment blouse - Christopher Kane Skirt - Susan Foster Jewellery - Prism Sunnies -Givenchy Clutch - Jimmy Choo Shoes.

______

See My Blog: RDuJour.com ("Best of Fashion Online" - Vogue.co.uk)
Shop My Accessories Range: Store.RDuJour.com


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA coat, Forever21 flats & Balenciaga First bag.


----------



## Machick333

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA coat, Forever21 flats & Balenciaga First bag.



Beautiful my friend !


----------



## Machick333

So sorry if I already posted this here  I hope not! Lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Zara dress, club Monaco blazer


----------



## J_L33

ericanjensen said:


> *Nicholas K *Halston Heritage *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs



Woman, you are truly a grand-fashionista! I don't know how you do it; always wearing such interesting pieces from such underrated designers.


----------



## Ellapretty

Machick333 said:


> So sorry if I already posted this here  I hope not! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2347304
> 
> 
> Zara dress, club Monaco blazer




OMG - so happy to find you here Miss blog-bestie  Love how you layered with your dress - so pretty!


----------



## Machick333

Ellapretty said:


> OMG - so happy to find you here Miss blog-bestie  Love how you layered with your dress - so pretty!



Awww thanks ! You are my Blog Idol lol ! &#128536;


----------



## Sparklybags

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA coat, Forever21 flats & Balenciaga First bag.



Beautiful, love this!


----------



## sammie225

pants-veromoda,blouse-h&m,blazer-zara,heels-primark,bag-balenciaga


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Machick333 said:


> So sorry if I already posted this here  I hope not! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2347304
> 
> 
> Zara dress, club Monaco blazer


 
I saw this outfit on Instagram -- I love it! Your Kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

J_L33 said:


> Woman, you are truly a grand-fashionista! I don't know how you do it; always wearing such interesting pieces from such underrated designers.



That's such a great compliment.  Thank you for that!  You made my day.


----------



## Ellapretty

Sparklybags said:


> Beautiful, love this!



Thanks!

Today's outfit is ZARA again! ZARA jacket, GAP jeans & Old Navy flats:


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today's outfit is ZARA again! ZARA jacket, GAP jeans & Old Navy flats:


Love that jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



The shoes are TDF


----------



## Myrkur

Fred Perry dress, Bass Weejun loafers.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Today I am wearing Zara shoes and sweater, leggings by Theory and Chanel caviar CWC.


----------



## wj4

HeartMyMJs said:


> Today I am wearing Zara shoes and sweater, leggings by Theory and Chanel caviar CWC.
> View attachment 2349021


Love the top.


ericanjensen said:


> *Nicholas K *Halston Heritage *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs


Great jacket, looks wonderful on you.  RO jackets have such a unique signature fit.
Love the top!


Sparklybags said:


> I've been wearing this H&M scarf so much recently


Awesomeness! 


From Tuesday to today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

wj4 said:


> Love the top.



Thank you!! Great outfits!!!


----------



## sammie225

The absolute first time I'm wearing a hat


----------



## Litsa

From my blog today:


----------



## HavPlenty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Today I am wearing Zara shoes and sweater, leggings by Theory and Chanel caviar CWC.
> View attachment 2349021


 
Fly as always!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HavPlenty said:


> Fly as always!



Thanks love!!!


----------



## laurenhaber

Loving ankle booties when worn right and not truncating the leg line:

Wearing Seychelles booties, BDG jeans, Gap sweater, and Prada sunnies


----------



## umlm

wj4 said:


> Love the top.
> 
> Great jacket, looks wonderful on you.  RO jackets have such a unique signature fit.
> 
> Love the top!
> 
> Awesomeness!
> 
> 
> From Tuesday to today.


Very nice outfits. Like most the 2 outfits with sweater


----------



## FASHION ChALET

J. Crew Jacket
Blouse from Brasil
Sold Design Lab Jeans
Balenciaga '04 Seafoam First


----------



## ericanjensen

*Mason by Michelle Mason *Diesel *Cesare Paciotti


----------



## Litsa




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Peter Pilotto skirt, JONATHAN SAUNDERS SWEATER, JIMMY CHOO AGNES PUMPS, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH.


----------



## IramImtiaz

ericanjensen said:


> *Mason by Michelle Mason *Diesel *Cesare Paciotti



 love love love!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *Mason by Michelle Mason *Diesel *Cesare Paciotti


Very cute!


----------



## sarteaga0408

Today:


----------



## Harpertoo

Easy day dress....


----------



## splashinstella

Hot day is LA! Mixing the current trend of lace & crop tops


----------



## Sculli

All saints leather jacket, hmtrend blouse, hudson jeans, charlotte Olympia flats, Alexander wang bag.


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Asos
Skirt: Lulu's
shoes: Lulu's
Bag: Coach Legacy Penny


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bratty1919 



Bratty1919 said:


> The shoes are TDF


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Skirt: Lulu's
> shoes: Lulu's
> Bag: Coach Legacy Penny


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Love your shoe collection!


----------



## Ellapretty

Inspired by TPF members: wendyslookbook & extra petite's video collab... Loved the casual outfit Wendy styled for Jean.

My version: Express top, GAP jeans, Target shoes & Marc Jacobs bag.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68~  shoes are my addiction! 



kcf68 said:


> Love your shoe collection!


----------



## ericanjensen

IramImtiaz said:


> love love love!





kcf68 said:


> Very cute!



Thanks!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*J Brand for Christopher Kane *All Saints *Guess


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Inspired by TPF members: wendyslookbook & extra petite's video collab... Loved the casual outfit Wendy styled for Jean.
> 
> My version: Express top, GAP jeans, Target shoes & Marc Jacobs bag.


Very cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *J Brand for Christopher Kane *All Saints *Guess



Super kewl!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Super kewl!



Thanks hun!






*Dolce & Gabbana *All Saints *Levi's *Rick Owens *Vintage *Loeffler Randall


----------



## sammie225

all black&grey today


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolce & Gabbana *All Saints *Levi's *Rick Owens *Vintage *Loeffler Randall


Cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> all black&grey today



Very chic


----------



## Machick333

Today  





Top: club Monaco 
Blazer : Elizabeth and James
Jeans : gap
Shoes: louboutin 
Belt: fendi 
Bag: hermes


----------



## Ellapretty

Machick333 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2354196
> 
> View attachment 2354199
> 
> 
> Top: club Monaco
> Blazer : Elizabeth and James
> Jeans : gap
> Shoes: louboutin
> Belt: fendi
> Bag: hermes



LOVE your outfit - can't go wrong with that gorgeous bag!

My first day using my Minkoff Mini MAC! Wearing Express top & GAP jeans.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing FRAME DENIM LE GARCON BOYFRIEND JEANS, RALPH LAUREN CREST BLAZER, T BY ALEXANDER WANG SHIRT, MANOLO BLAHNIK HANGISI PUMPS.


----------



## Sparklybags

I've been wearing so much J Crew recently, Outfit is all J Crew & Miu Miu bag


----------



## Machick333

Ellapretty said:


> LOVE your outfit - can't go wrong with that gorgeous bag!
> 
> My first day using my Minkoff Mini MAC! Wearing Express top & GAP jeans.



Thanks !!! And i love you MAC! I've always considered getting one ! Looking great !


----------



## FASHION ChALET

C & c top * j. Brand jeans * balenciaga first '04 seafoam


----------



## xJOLE

ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

xJOLE said:


> ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings


So pretty!


----------



## weibaobai

Machick333 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2354196
> 
> View attachment 2354199
> 
> 
> Top: club Monaco
> Blazer : Elizabeth and James
> Jeans : gap
> Shoes: louboutin
> Belt: fendi
> Bag: hermes


Great outfit!  Very casual chic!


----------



## Machick333

weibaobai said:


> Great outfit!  Very casual chic!



Thanks ! I love everything you wear !


----------



## Machick333

weibaobai said:


>



Looking great !


----------



## sammie225

leather pants&army shirt together with kennel&schmenger sneakers and of course celine bag


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: H&M
Pants: H&M
Bag: Cambridge Satchel
Shoes: Lulu's


----------



## Bratty1919

Machick333 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2354196
> 
> View attachment 2354199
> 
> 
> Top: club Monaco
> Blazer : Elizabeth and James
> Jeans : gap
> Shoes: louboutin
> Belt: fendi
> Bag: hermes



Really like this


----------



## Bratty1919

xJOLE said:


> ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings



You look FANTASTIC


----------



## xJOLE

.


----------



## xJOLE

weibaobai said:


> So pretty!





Bratty1919 said:


> You look FANTASTIC



Thanks so much!


----------



## kcf68

Machick333 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2354196
> 
> View attachment 2354199
> 
> 
> Top: club Monaco
> Blazer : Elizabeth and James
> Jeans : gap
> Shoes: louboutin
> Belt: fendi
> Bag: hermes


Love this outfit!


----------



## Kimber7

weibaobai said:


>


Beautiful! I'm in love with that jacket (:


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Hi ladies, this is my first post in this thread  It's so great to see everyone's daily outfit, you really gave me a lot of inspiration 

I don't have anyone to snap for me outdoor so i just set timing for my camera... hope it works.

Dress: I can't remember.
Jacket: faux-fur lined jacket by H&M
Shoes: leather boots by Andrea
Gloves: leather gloves by Mango
Bag: LV epi Pont Neuf in mandarin. I just received it some days ago. I am so, so, so excited and so in love with it!!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post in this thread  It's so great to see everyone's daily outfit, you really gave me a lot of inspiration
> 
> I don't have anyone to snap for me outdoor so i just set timing for my camera... hope it works.
> 
> Dress: I can't remember.
> Jacket: faux-fur lined jacket by H&M
> Shoes: leather boots by Andrea
> Gloves: leather gloves by Mango
> Bag: LV epi Pont Neuf in mandarin. I just received it some days ago. I am so, so, so excited and so in love with it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2355423



This is awesome!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Machick! You're sweet!




Machick333 said:


> Thanks ! I love everything you wear !


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Bratty1919 said:


> This is awesome!



Thank you so much Bratty


----------



## flower71

Ellapretty said:


> LOVE your outfit - can't go wrong with that gorgeous bag!
> 
> My first day using my Minkoff Mini MAC! Wearing Express top & GAP jeans.


lovely outfit!


sammie225 said:


> all black&grey today


my favourite outfit, and those shoes are tdf


----------



## flower71

xJOLE said:


> ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings


so chic!


quynh_1206 said:


> Top: H&M
> Pants: H&M
> Bag: Cambridge Satchel
> Shoes: Lulu's


 You're beautiful



Machick333 said:


> Today
> View attachment 2354196
> 
> View attachment 2354199
> 
> 
> Top: club Monaco
> Blazer : Elizabeth and James
> Jeans : gap
> Shoes: louboutin
> Belt: fendi
> Bag: hermes


 Chic! 



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing FRAME DENIM LE GARCON BOYFRIEND JEANS, RALPH LAUREN CREST BLAZER, T BY ALEXANDER WANG SHIRT, MANOLO BLAHNIK HANGISI PUMPS.


hi bbags, as usual you are rockin this outfit, with a new haircut/fringe. I love it!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Modeling some items from local boutiques here in Raleigh for Triangle Style Magazine (my wonderful fiance helped out with the photos!) 

*AG Adriano Goldschmied Boyfriend Jeans*
*Report Heels*


----------



## sammie225

j.crew sweater,hollister jeans,primark heels,michael kors bag


----------



## quynh_1206

flower71 said:


> so chic!
> You're beautiful
> 
> Awwwe...you're too kind! Thank you!


----------



## wj4

Love this!  The top and leather bottom are great.


sammie225 said:


> j.crew sweater,hollister jeans,primark heels,michael kors bag


Love this as well!  Don't stand too close to the cars though, haha.


xJOLE said:


> ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings


Very classy look.


quynh_1206 said:


> Top: H&M
> Pants: H&M
> Bag: Cambridge Satchel
> Shoes: Lulu's


Really like the simplicity here.


ericanjensen said:


> *J Brand for Christopher Kane *All Saints *Guess


Digging the jacket!


Sculli said:


> All saints leather jacket, hmtrend blouse, hudson jeans, charlotte Olympia flats, Alexander wang bag.
> View attachment 2352329


Loving the double rider jacket here too!


A lot of you ladies seem to have great quality camera.


For the week, once again:


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> so chic!
> You're beautiful
> 
> Chic!
> 
> 
> hi bbags, as usual you are rockin this outfit, with a new haircut/fringe. I love it!



Thanks for noticing the haircut!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing RAG AND BONE FEDORA, ELLERY PHOENIX SUNS SILK BLAZER, AMERICAN APPAREL TEE, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLES JEANS, Alaia cut out heels, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jacket by BlankNYC
Pants and shoes by Zara
Phillip Lim satchel from Target
Theory top


----------



## Litsa




----------



## sammie225

wj4 said:


> Love this as well!  Don't stand too close to the cars though, haha.



thank you  i was standing on the side stripe and it's a 30zone,so no danger  

here's my ootd for a rainy satuday afternoon


----------



## Prada_Princess

HeartMyMJs said:


> Jacket by BlankNYC
> Pants and shoes by Zara
> Phillip Lim satchel from Target
> Theory top
> 
> View attachment 2356736



Love the jacket


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Outfit of the day and outfit of the night... not same day, but i just wanted to use picstitch. lol.

1st outfit: Theory blouse, Tolani Pants, Tory Burch flats, chan luu wrap bracelet, Alexander Wang Rocco 

2nd: Haute Hippie Blouse and HH Sequin shorts, YSL heels


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Prada_Princess said:


> Love the jacket



Thank u!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> thank you  i was standing on the side stripe and it's a 30zone,so no danger
> 
> here's my ootd for a rainy satuday afternoon



Love the bag!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lvuittonaddict said:


> Outfit of the day and outfit of the night... not same day, but i just wanted to use picstitch. lol.
> 
> 1st outfit: Theory blouse, Tolani Pants, Tory Burch flats, chan luu wrap bracelet, Alexander Wang Rocco
> 
> 2nd: Haute Hippie Blouse and HH Sequin shorts, YSL heels



Love them both!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby and some friends!!

Sweater, skort and shoes by Zara.  Balenciaga City.


----------



## mytwocents

xJOLE said:


> ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings


 

this outfit and you are beautiful.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Vince *Hussein Chalayan for J Brand *Gianvito Rossi *Alexander Wang


----------



## laurenhaber

J.Crew mini fluted skirt review, worn with Forever 21 black top, Cole Haan pumps, Prada sunnies


----------



## marie-lou

laurenhaber said:


> J.Crew mini fluted skirt review, worn with Forever 21 black top, Cole Haan pumps, Prada sunnies


----------



## marie-lou

xJOLE said:


> ASOS lace dress, H&M x MMM plexiglass wedges, Zara clutch, Banana Republic Regalia earrings



Waw! Gorgeous dress!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Target dress, balenciaga first


----------



## sammie225

from today sweat-jcrew,bag-michael kors,faux fur vest-zara,boots-chinese laundry


----------



## AnnZ

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby and some friends!!
> 
> Sweater, skort and shoes by Zara.  Balenciaga City.
> View attachment 2358131



Gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

Those shoes are perfect!! 




ericanjensen said:


> *Vince *Hussein Chalayan for J Brand *Gianvito Rossi *Alexander Wang


----------



## HeartMyMJs

AnnZ said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thank you AnnZ!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Vince *Hussein Chalayan for J Brand *Gianvito Rossi *Alexander Wang



Monochromatic magic!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> J.Crew mini fluted skirt review, worn with Forever 21 black top, Cole Haan pumps, Prada sunnies



Lovely!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing REISS LOLA DRESS, Lover blazer, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, VALENTINO LOCK BAG, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF.


----------



## Sparklybags

sammie225 said:


> from today sweat-jcrew,bag-michael kors,faux fur vest-zara,boots-chinese laundry



I love this look!


----------



## quynh_1206

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby and some friends!!
> 
> Sweater, skort and shoes by Zara.  Balenciaga City.
> View attachment 2358131


 
This is such a cute outfit!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## laurenhaber

Layering for Fall in a Forever 21 crop top, ASOS dress, Prada sunnies, Revlon burgundy lipstick


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing REISS LOLA DRESS, Lover blazer, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, VALENTINO LOCK BAG, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF.



Thoroughly sophisticated- love it!


----------



## Christofle

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing REISS LOLA DRESS, Lover blazer, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, VALENTINO LOCK BAG, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF.



Lovely ensemble!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## ericanjensen

Flip88 said:


> Those shoes are perfect!!





Bratty1919 said:


> Monochromatic magic!



Thank you!






*Marc Jacobs *Equipment *Dsquared2 *Alexander Wang


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Flip88

Litsa said:


>



Love the shirt


----------



## flwrgirl

This is from Saturday. It's a BCBG dress and Enzo heels.


----------



## laurenhaber

Banana Republic Sloan ankle pant (fully reviewed), Target shirt, Gap jacket, Ferragamo shoes, Tory Burch sunnies


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



This top is such fun!


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA necklace, GAP jeans & Minkoff Mini MAC:


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ZARA RED SUIT, Acne shirt, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Chanel 2.55 bag,SAINT LAURENT BELT.


----------



## marie-lou

flwrgirl said:


> This is from Saturday. It's a BCBG dress and Enzo heels.


Very cute!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> ZARA necklace, GAP jeans & Minkoff Mini MAC:



I quite like this combination!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ZARA RED SUIT, Acne shirt, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Chanel 2.55 bag,SAINT LAURENT BELT.



The colors and set-up of this picture are insane- love it


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bratty, I'm in love with peplums!



Bratty1919 said:


> This top is such fun!


----------



## laurenhaber

Repurposed Estee Lauder makeup bag as clutch, J.Crew scarf, Club Monaco blouse, LOFT polka dot pants, J.Crew shoes and Prada Sunnies!


----------



## bbagsforever

Bratty1919 said:


> The colors and set-up of this picture are insane- love it



Thanks!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Same bag compared to when I wore it 2 years ago (with longer hair!) 

*COACH SABRINA SATCHEL*


----------



## twosmallwonders

Date night 

O top
James Twiggy Jeans
Louboutin Pigalle 120's
LV mini Paillettes


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Cute Loubs!! ^ :thumbup:


----------



## Flip88

twosmallwonders said:


> Date night
> 
> O top
> James Twiggy Jeans
> Louboutin Pigalle 120's
> LV mini Paillettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362233



The Pigalle's complete this lovely outfit - perfect for date night.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## flower71

twosmallwonders said:


> Date night
> 
> O top
> James Twiggy Jeans
> Louboutin Pigalle 120's
> LV mini Paillettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362233


Cute! Love your Pigalles, chic!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

By Smith Blouse
Goodnight Macaroon Skirt
Aeropostale Sandals
Seafoam '04 First


----------



## flower71

weibaobai said:


>


Love the stripes and those bracelets even more


----------



## flower71

FASHION ChALET said:


> By Smith Blouse
> Goodnight Macaroon Skirt
> Aeropostale Sandals
> Seafoam '04 First


My fave so far! So cute and what's the weather like?? It's freezing cold in France and I am envious


----------



## Nycolette

*scrolls through the thread*

Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

flower71 said:


> My fave so far! So cute and what's the weather like?? It's freezing cold in France and I am envious



Thank you. This was taken days before the cold hit. About 70 degrees..


----------



## mmr

weibaobai said:


>




Your necklace is beautiful.  And I love the entire look.


----------



## ericanjensen

*DVF *Kudibal *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *DVF *Kudibal *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs


Cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Flower71...I freak for accessories! 



flower71 said:


> Love the stripes and those bracelets even more


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks MMR...it was sure worth the wait!  I love EK!



mmr said:


> Your necklace is beautiful.  And I love the entire look.


----------



## wj4

twosmallwonders said:


> Date night
> 
> O top
> James Twiggy Jeans
> Louboutin Pigalle 120's
> LV mini Paillettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362233


Lovely.  Love the Louboutins.
Love all of your stuff!


ericanjensen said:


> *DVF *Kudibal *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs


You wear R.O. really well.


Ellapretty said:


> ZARA necklace, GAP jeans & Minkoff Mini MAC:


Love the camo!


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ZARA RED SUIT, Acne shirt, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Chanel 2.55 bag,SAINT LAURENT BELT.


LOVE THIS!  The red suit is awesome and the background is a great compliment.


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing REISS LOLA DRESS, Lover blazer, TOPSHOP GWENDA HEELS, VALENTINO LOCK BAG, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF.


Awesome.  I also love the backdrop.



From last Saturday to today:


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing RALPH LAUREN CRESTED BLAZER, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Cos tee, JOSEPH LEATHER SKIRT, Celine chain heels, Celine box bag, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing RALPH LAUREN CRESTED BLAZER, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Cos tee, JOSEPH LEATHER SKIRT, Celine chain heels, Celine box bag, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.



I LOVE this!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



Cute- really love that necklace!


----------



## Bratty1919

wj4 said:


> Lovely.  Love the Louboutins.
> 
> Love all of your stuff!
> 
> You wear R.O. really well.
> 
> Love the camo!
> 
> LOVE THIS!  The red suit is awesome and the background is a great compliment.
> 
> Awesome.  I also love the backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> From last Saturday to today:



You look great!


----------



## debssx3

its finally cold enough to start wearing sweaters and boots in socal !


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bratty!




Bratty1919 said:


> Cute- really love that necklace!


----------



## Ellapretty

Today's outfit - necklace/shirt/shoes are F21, Garage jeans & Minkoff bag


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Today's outfit - necklace/shirt/shoes are F21, Garage jeans & Minkoff bag


Cute!  Boy you can rock those F21 outfits!


----------



## flower71

wj4 said:


> From last Saturday to today:


You've got style!


bbagsforever said:


> Wearing RALPH LAUREN CRESTED BLAZER, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Cos tee, JOSEPH LEATHER SKIRT, Celine chain heels, Celine box bag, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


So chic, how do your Céline shoes fit? I nealy got a pair a few seasons ago then I have ygly feet, wide so I let the idea go...You are one of my style "icons"...and we're twins on the IM


----------



## wj4

Thanks, Bratty and Flower 

I like to dabble in both streetwear and menswear, some I can't do on Monday to Friday alas.  It gets boring wearing a suit everyday for me.


Yesterday and today:


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Rick Owens *Gold Hawk *Diesel *Frye *Marc Jacobs


----------



## laurenhaber

Snakeskin pants and all black for a night out with my ladies! Andrew Marc leather jacket, Macy's snakeskin pants, Nordstrom flats, Vintage bag, Prada sunnies


----------



## Prada_Princess

laurenhaber said:


> Snakeskin pants and all black for a night out with my ladies! Andrew Marc leather jacket, Macy's snakeskin pants, Nordstrom flats, Vintage bag, Prada sunnies



I do love an all black outfit - love this!


----------



## candiebear

ericanjensen said:


> *Rick Owens *Gold Hawk *Diesel *Frye *Marc Jacobs



Do you know what style your Fryes are?


----------



## ericanjensen

candiebear said:


> Do you know what style your Fryes are?



They are Frye Vicki


----------



## candiebear

ericanjensen said:


> They are Frye Vicki



Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



Loving the colors!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Rick Owens *Gold Hawk *Diesel *Frye *Marc Jacobs



You look awesome!


----------



## Ellapretty

Ellapretty said:


> Today's outfit - necklace/shirt/shoes are F21, Garage jeans & Minkoff bag





kcf68 said:


> Cute!  Boy you can rock those F21 outfits!



Thanks - my motto is less money spent on clothes means more money for bags LOL ! Of course the fit & quality still has to be good


----------



## nycgirl24

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ZARA RED SUIT, Acne shirt, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Chanel 2.55 bag,SAINT LAURENT BELT.



i LOVE this!! i would never be able to pull off a red suit!


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> You've got style!
> 
> So chic, how do your Céline shoes fit? I nealy got a pair a few seasons ago then I have ygly feet, wide so I let the idea go...You are one of my style "icons"...and we're twins on the IM



Thank you, that is so nice! The Celine heels are actually great for wider feet, and the block heel on these is really comfy. Definitely worth the investment!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Everyone is looking so lovely lately! 

Here I'm wearing an Old Navy top, Gap pants and Coach bag.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Bratty!



Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the colors!


----------



## laurenhaber

The best fitting peplum knit i've ever owned, and I think my favorite piece in my closet, ever. Outside of my Chanel of course!

Ted Baker peplum top, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies


----------



## nancypants

flwrgirl said:


> This is from Saturday. It's a BCBG dress and Enzo heels.


cute dress! it's the same dress that lily wears on the HIMYM season 9 poster!


----------



## flower71

laurenhaber said:


> The best fitting peplum knit i've ever owned, and I think my favorite piece in my closet, ever. Outside of my Chanel of course!
> 
> Ted Baker peplum top, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies


love this colour on you, radiant!


weibaobai said:


>


Faultless style...like from a magazine


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Jenny Lauren said:


> Everyone is looking so lovely lately!
> 
> Here I'm wearing an Old Navy top, Gap pants and Coach bag.



YOU look lovely in mint!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Anthro, Joes Jeans, Manolo and LV  hello fall!


----------



## twosmallwonders

weibaobai said:


>



Love this outfit!


----------



## weibaobai

Aww, you're sweet. 




flower71 said:


> love this colour on you, radiant!
> 
> Faultless style...like from a magazine


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much twosmallwonders!



twosmallwonders said:


> Love this outfit!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Wildfox *Diesel *Camilla Skovgaard *Marc Jacobs


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dress - Helmut by Helmut Lang
Bracelets (left arm) - All by Hermès
Cuff (right arm) - Raven Kauffman Couture
Heels - Givenchy


----------



## FASHION ChALET

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2366808
> 
> 
> Anthro, Joes Jeans, Manolo and LV  hello fall!



So cute! Love the shoes and bag!


----------



## twosmallwonders

weibaobai said:


>



 

Love all your posts lol


----------



## twosmallwonders

FASHION ChALET said:


> So cute! Love the shoes and bag!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## agalarowicz

Throwing a trench over some workout gear, basically


----------



## DC-Cutie

I absolutely adore this look and jealous of your knits!! You have a great collection of comfy sweater and cardigans. 



weibaobai said:


>


----------



## Litsa




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ZARA LEATHER MINI SKIRT, Ellery Tuileries peplum jacket, Cos tee, Isabel Marant Otway boots, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Wildfox *Diesel *Camilla Skovgaard *Marc Jacobs




This is super cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Dress - Helmut by Helmut Lang
> Bracelets (left arm) - All by Hermès
> Cuff (right arm) - Raven Kauffman Couture
> Heels - Givenchy
> 
> View attachment 2367361



This is lovely!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you two small wonders!  Btw, love your manolo sederabys...I wore silver ones for my wedding, are yours plaid?  They're so cute on you!



twosmallwonders said:


> Love all your posts lol


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks dc cutie!  My husband calls me the sweater queen!  I'm all about knits because they're so easy to wear and are so comfy!




DC-Cutie said:


> I absolutely adore this look and jealous of your knits!! You have a great collection of comfy sweater and cardigans.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bratty1919 said:


> This is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## twosmallwonders

weibaobai said:


> Thank you two small wonders!  Btw, love your manolo sederabys...I wore silver ones for my wedding, are yours plaid?  They're so cute on you!



Thank you!!! Love Manolos!! I have the silver ones too!! The ones in that recent pic are the Camo ones


----------



## TJNEscada

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2366808
> 
> 
> Anthro, Joes Jeans, Manolo and LV  hello fall!


 Love love your outfit from head to toe!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Wow beautiful!


----------



## marie-lou

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2366808
> 
> 
> Anthro, Joes Jeans, Manolo and LV  hello fall!



Very stylish. I love it!!


----------



## marie-lou

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing RALPH LAUREN CRESTED BLAZER, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Cos tee, JOSEPH LEATHER SKIRT, Celine chain heels, Celine box bag, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.



Love this outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

wj4 said:


> Thanks, Bratty and Flower
> 
> I like to dabble in both streetwear and menswear, some I can't do on Monday to Friday alas.  It gets boring wearing a suit everyday for me.
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today:



Lookin' good as always


----------



## Sparklybags

Some recent outfits!


----------



## marie-lou

Sparklybags said:


> Some recent outfits!



Lovely outfits! And what a cute scarf


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> This is super cute!



Thanks so much!


----------



## flower71

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Dress - Helmut by Helmut Lang
> Bracelets (left arm) - All by Hermès
> Cuff (right arm) - Raven Kauffman Couture
> Heels - Givenchy
> 
> View attachment 2367361


This is hot! I love this and we are twins on the Givenchy (though mine are the shorter version, in black)


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you KCF68!



kcf68 said:


> Wow beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

flower71 said:


> This is hot! I love this and we are twins on the Givenchy (though mine are the shorter version, in black)



Thanks again flower! I'd love to see yours too


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Sparklybags said:


> Some recent outfits!



Very cute. Great job!


----------



## flower71

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks again flower! I'd love to see yours too


I can't right now but I will in a few weeks from now hopefully! Achille's tendon injury


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

flower71 said:


> I can't right now but I will in a few weeks from now hopefully! Achille's tendon injury



Owwoooch... that hurts! Hope you feel better though! Lots of ice and rest


----------



## Louislily

ericanjensen said:


> *Wildfox *Diesel *Camilla Skovgaard *Marc Jacobs



I love your sweater!


----------



## Louislily

What I wore today:






Blazer & jeans: H&M, top: Zara, sneakers: Lanvin, bracelet: Hermes, watch: Michael Kors, wallet: LV


----------



## Sparklybags

marie-lou said:


> Lovely outfits! And what a cute scarf





AllThingsLuxury said:


> Very cute. Great job!



Thank you both


----------



## twosmallwonders

Squeezing as much as I can out of the warm fall (late summer lol)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bag - LV
Shoes - Jimmy Choo
Belt - Anthro
Shirt - Splendid


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Haven't been on in a while =) missed so many fab outfits
Me today (sick so triple layered)
Uniqlo pants
Ferragamo loafers
Lv belt
Ralph Lauren scarf
Mink vest
Free people sweater


----------



## sammie225

yesterday ootd: sweater-kenzo,shorts-h&m,boots-mango,bag-stellamccartney


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> yesterday ootd: sweater-kenzo,shorts-h&m,boots-mango,bag-stellamccartney



Love your bag!


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> Squeezing as much as I can out of the warm fall (late summer lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370627
> 
> 
> Bag - LV
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo
> Belt - Anthro
> Shirt - Splendid



This is awesome!


----------



## debssx3

about to eat some kbbq!!


----------



## Bratty1919

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2371449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to eat some kbbq!!



Super cute!


----------



## MrsPPS

Thought I would be brave and try some faux leather shorts... I kinda like them! 




Please excuse the mess on the bed... Was in the middle of a trying on session!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Bratty1919 said:


> This is awesome!



Thank you!!!


----------



## sammie225

with the famous zara skort  an all black outfit


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Ludivine dress, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Givenchy leopard heels, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Uniqlo pants
Hm top
Moschino scarf 
Hermes belt
Cl shoes
Lv bag
Andrew Marc coat
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## marie-lou

twosmallwonders said:


> Squeezing as much as I can out of the warm fall (late summer lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370627
> 
> 
> Bag - LV
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo
> Belt - Anthro
> Shirt - Splendid



Beautiful!!


----------



## marie-lou

sammie225 said:


> yesterday ootd: sweater-kenzo,shorts-h&m,boots-mango,bag-stellamccartney



Lovely outfit!!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

The other day.....





*Torn by Ronny Kobo *PierAntonio Gaspari *Alaia

In Vail, Co this weekend....




*Indah *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs *Vintage


----------



## twosmallwonders

The boots are officially out


----------



## Nekko

Everyone looks amazing as always  

This is a recent outfit.  I love Oxblood!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nekko said:


> Everyone looks amazing as always
> 
> This is a recent outfit.  I love Oxblood!



Love the outfit and your BV!


----------



## smile4me6

Nekko said:


> Everyone looks amazing as always
> 
> This is a recent outfit.  I love Oxblood!




YOU BETTA. WEEEERRRRRRKKKKKK!  You look amazing!!


----------



## Nolia

Reposting from my own thread! =D

Christian Louboutin Supra Fifre boots, paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nolia said:


> Reposting from my own thread! =D
> 
> Christian Louboutin Supra Fifre boots, paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.



Love this!


----------



## IramImtiaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> love this!



+1


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> The other day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *PierAntonio Gaspari *Alaia
> 
> In Vail, Co this weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indah *Rick Owens *Marc Jacobs *Vintage



These are awesome- may I ask for more details re: the first bag?


----------



## Bratty1919

Nekko said:


> Everyone looks amazing as always
> 
> This is a recent outfit.  I love Oxblood!



What brand is the lace-trimmed top? Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nolia said:


> Reposting from my own thread! =D
> 
> Christian Louboutin Supra Fifre boots, paired with a sheer tiger top from H&M, a structured buttoned pair of shorts from Zara, Danier leather jacket, Aldo ear wrap, Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet and my trusty Chanel WOC.



Those boots are INSANE!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing RALPH LAUREN CRESTED BLAZER, T BY ALEXANDER WANG TEE, FOREVER KARLIE FRAME DENIM JEANS, ZARA LOAFERS, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Celine horizontal cabas tote


----------



## HauteRN

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing RALPH LAUREN CRESTED BLAZER, T BY ALEXANDER WANG TEE, FOREVER KARLIE FRAME DENIM JEANS, ZARA LOAFERS, Isabel Marant Madelia shirt, Celine horizontal cabas tote




I love everything about this!


----------



## weibaobai

YLIN tank, jbrand denim, Pierre hardy shoes


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> These are awesome- may I ask for more details re: the first bag?



Thanks!  It's Ellen Tracy.  Super old, like 10 years.  I got it TJ Maxx


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alexander Wang *Mackage *Rick Owens


----------



## netter

ericanjensen said:


> *Alexander Wang *Mackage *Rick Owens



 Very nice. Have a great day.


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


> YLIN tank, jbrand denim, Pierre hardy shoes


Woot woot ! Lovely!


----------



## ericanjensen

netter said:


> Very nice. Have a great day.



Thank you!  You do the same


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> YLIN tank, jbrand denim, Pierre hardy shoes


Lovely! And great shoes!


----------



## Nolia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this!





Bratty1919 said:


> Those boots are INSANE!



Thank you!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## FASHION ChALET

Burberry leather trench
Marni Heels
Marc Jacobs iPad case


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Alexander Wang *Mackage *Rick Owens



Gorgeous, erica!!


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Burberry leather trench
> Marni Heels
> Marc Jacobs iPad case



This is awesome!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Maje bomber jacket, Maje tee, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, RYAN STORER EAR CUFF, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA CROSS-BODY BAG.


----------



## fufu

Loving all the OOTD outfits here.

here's mine on a Sunday..


----------



## ericanjensen

marie-lou said:


> Gorgeous, erica!!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Doma *Helmut Lang *Rails *Joan & David *Marc Jacobs


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you yoyotomatoe!!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Lovely! And great shoes!


----------



## quynh1206

Top: Asos crop top
Skirt: Nasty Gal
Clutch: Michael Kors
Shoes: Lulu's


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Doma *Helmut Lang *Rails *Joan & David *Marc Jacobs



And again... gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## marie-lou

quynh1206 said:


> Top: Asos crop top
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Lulu's



What a lovely outfit!!


----------



## chenyingzi

In the Kloss Up dress from Three Floor


----------



## Christofle

chenyingzi said:


> In the Kloss Up dress from Three Floor



Lovely dress & cute shoes.


----------



## Ellapretty

What I wore to the Target Fashion show for Toronto Fashion week -
H&M dress, Express vest, Nine West boots and Michael Kors Selma in Luggage:


----------



## twosmallwonders

weibaobai said:


> YLIN tank, jbrand denim, Pierre hardy shoes



SO chic love black and white!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Ellapretty said:


> What I wore to the Target Fashion show for Toronto Fashion week -
> H&M dress, Express vest, Nine West boots and Michael Kors Selma in Luggage:



Beautiful!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

quynh1206 said:


> Top: Asos crop top
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Lulu's



Loving this skirt!!!!! You are gorgeous great look!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

FASHION ChALET said:


> Burberry leather trench
> Marni Heels
> Marc Jacobs iPad case



You look like a model here! Great outfit amazing pic


----------



## twosmallwonders

ericanjensen said:


> *Alexander Wang *Mackage *Rick Owens



Absolutely LOVE this look!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

A couple recent ootd's 



Sweater urban outfitters
Belt Anthro
James Jeans
GL boots



Halston Dress
Jimmy Choo Crown pump


----------



## Louislily

Yesterday's outfit:










Zara top, h&m jeans, Jimmy Choo sneakers, Micheal Kors watch, LV bracelet


----------



## Loving_Fashion

This is where I usually post mit OOTDs:
http://www.likewalk.com/gb
I hope it's okay if I just share a link since I'm at work and don't have any photos on this computer.
So this is what I'm wearing today  http://www.likewalk.com/gb/outfit/show/leatherpants-boots/5252c396783f91a73f2bb563#.UmpOe_lHCLg


----------



## ericanjensen

twosmallwonders said:


> Absolutely LOVE this look!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

FASHION ChALET said:


> Burberry leather trench
> Marni Heels
> Marc Jacobs iPad case



Jealous of that jacket!


----------



## ericanjensen

*River Island *Helmut Lang *Wolford *Alaia


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## splashinstella

Ellapretty said:


> What I wore to the Target Fashion show for Toronto Fashion week -
> H&M dress, Express vest, Nine West boots and Michael Kors Selma in Luggage:



So pretty!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

twosmallwonders said:


> You look like a model here! Great outfit amazing pic



Thank you lady!!  



ericanjensen said:


> Jealous of that jacket!



Aww, thanks sweetie!


----------



## AnnZ

Louislily said:


> Yesterday's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top, h&m jeans, Jimmy Choo sneakers, Micheal Kors watch, LV bracelet




Love the statement ring and nail color!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> What I wore to the Target Fashion show for Toronto Fashion week -
> H&M dress, Express vest, Nine West boots and Michael Kors Selma in Luggage:



I love this combo!


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> A couple recent ootd's
> 
> View attachment 2376835
> 
> Sweater urban outfitters
> Belt Anthro
> James Jeans
> GL boots
> 
> View attachment 2376838
> 
> Halston Dress
> Jimmy Choo Crown pump



I love the white dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *River Island *Helmut Lang *Wolford *Alaia



That plaid is awesome!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Bratty1919 said:


> I love the white dress!



TY!!! I'm a sucker for Sex and the City!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks twosmallwonders~ 




twosmallwonders said:


> SO chic love black and white!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Top WHBM
Skirt Banana Republic
Shoes & Bag Jimmy Choo


----------



## chenyingzi




----------



## wj4

ericanjensen said:


> *River Island *Helmut Lang *Wolford *Alaia


Brilliant colors and patterns!
Love the shorts!


FASHION ChALET said:


> Burberry leather trench
> Marni Heels
> Marc Jacobs iPad case


Love this!


quynh1206 said:


> Top: Asos crop top
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Lulu's


Love the skirt!


chenyingzi said:


> In the Kloss Up dress from Three Floor


Great pose, background, outfit and composition!


ericanjensen said:


> *Alexander Wang *Mackage *Rick Owens


You wear RO extremely well!


From the last week:


----------



## Bratty1919

chenyingzi said:


>



You look awesome!!!


----------



## umlm

Jacket: Louis Vuitton

Dress. Leopard

Legging: La redoute

Shoes: UGG Classic mini


----------



## DizzyFairy

My recent outfits....


----------



## DizzyFairy

wj4 said:


> Brilliant colors and patterns!
> 
> Love the shorts!
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Love the skirt!
> 
> Great pose, background, outfit and composition!
> 
> You wear RO extremely well!
> 
> 
> From the last week:


Love ur sneakers !! Great outfits...


----------



## DizzyFairy

....


----------



## DizzyFairy

chenyingzi said:


>



I love ur blog..

Ur outfits are soooo awesome


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## coco_kelly

weibaobai said:


>


 
Great look


----------



## agalarowicz

fall stuff


----------



## splashinstella




----------



## Kayapo97

splashinstella said:


>



You look lovely, who is the jacket by - love it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zara sweater and boots
F21 dress
Phillip Lim carryall from Target
LV Pallas


----------



## sunsetjh

Just wanted to say that I love seeing everyone's pictures for style inspiration! I need to post some of my own soon!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Elizabeth & James *Frankie B *Pollini *Marc Jacobs


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> *Elizabeth & James *Frankie B *Pollini *Marc Jacobs



Lovely outfit!!


----------



## quynh1206

...


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Darling Lace Dress
Jacket: Barneys Originals Leather
Shoes: Zara
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


----------



## ericanjensen

wj4 said:


> Brilliant colors and patterns!
> 
> You wear RO extremely well!
> 
> 
> From the last week:



Thank you! You are a fabulous dresser 


Bratty1919 said:


> That plaid is awesome!



Thanks Bratty!


marie-lou said:


> Lovely outfit!!



Thank you Marie-lou


----------



## Litsa




----------



## mayoa

ericanjensen said:


> *Elizabeth & James *Frankie B *Pollini *Marc Jacobs



I love your cape


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## nerimanna

Davida (Korea) blazer
Unbranded spaghetti strap top
GstarRaw denim jeans
Gibi (Philippines) pumps
Speedy Epi 40 bag


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Very cute!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Moth Sweater
Joes Jeans 
Mia boots
Delightful


----------



## Ellapretty

Roses with my rainboots:






F21 blazer, ZARA necklace, MK Selma bag:


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Lisa Ho cape, Karla Spetic shirt, J BRAND JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, SAINT LAURENT BELT, BALENCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH.


----------



## anasa

From my Instagram (@thetravellog):

Silk top and tweed skirt, both Ann Taylor Loft.
Watch, Cartier Ronde Solo.
Lovelock leather bag, Madewell.
Paint-splattered pony hair loafers, Matiko.


----------



## dragonette

Free People fan.


----------



## splashinstella

Happy Halloween from LA!


----------



## ChloeMateo

From my Instagram: http://instagram.com/chloemateo

JBrand jeans
Truth and Pride jacket with leather sleeves
Chanel clutch
Aritzia tee


----------



## CoachGirl12

ChloeMateo said:


> From my Instagram: http://instagram.com/chloemateo
> 
> JBrand jeans
> Truth and Pride jacket with leather sleeves
> Chanel clutch
> Aritzia tee


U look gorgeous! Love the outfit!


----------



## marie-lou

nerimanna said:


> Davida (Korea) blazer
> Unbranded spaghetti strap top
> GstarRaw denim jeans
> Gibi (Philippines) pumps
> Speedy Epi 40 bag



You look great


----------



## marie-lou

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2383377
> 
> 
> Moth Sweater
> Joes Jeans
> Mia boots
> Delightful



I love the sweater


----------



## marie-lou

Ellapretty said:


> Roses with my rainboots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F21 blazer, ZARA necklace, MK Selma bag:



Lovely outfits!!


----------



## marie-lou

ChloeMateo said:


> From my Instagram: http://instagram.com/chloemateo
> 
> JBrand jeans
> Truth and Pride jacket with leather sleeves
> Chanel clutch
> Aritzia tee



You look great!!


----------



## dragonette

splashinstella said:


> Happy Halloween from LA!



Happy Halloween!


----------



## Ellapretty

Recent outfits collage - loving my statement necklaces:


----------



## dragonette

Ellapretty said:


> Recent outfits collage - loving my statement necklaces:



I love how well your Hunters fit on your calves!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you kcf68 



kcf68 said:


> Very cute!


----------



## tictac43

Might be wearing this to a wedding!


----------



## flower71

ChloeMateo said:


> From my Instagram: http://instagram.com/chloemateo
> 
> JBrand jeans
> Truth and Pride jacket with leather sleeves
> Chanel clutch
> Aritzia tee


You are beautiful (I Just checked your blog and IG: Congrats !). You look like Rosario Dawson...


----------



## ericanjensen

This was my southern belle costume.  Found this dress at the vintage store & loved it!  Of course I'm wearing my beautiful Alaia heels to go along with it


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Dion Lee Line II leather track pants, MARNI JUMPER, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## nerimanna

marie-lou said:


> You look great



thank u so much  have a great day!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Aqua skirt
Michael Stars shirt
Louboutin pigalle 120


----------



## splashinstella

Ellapretty said:


> Recent outfits collage - loving my statement necklaces:



Love your looks! So pretty!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

More on my blog

LEATHER JACKET from NYC
C&C CALIFORNIA TOP
JAMES JEANS
WELLIES


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> More on my blog
> 
> LEATHER JACKET from NYC
> C&C CALIFORNIA TOP
> JAMES JEANS
> WELLIES



Such fun!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nasty gal coat
j crew sweater
lovers skirt
h&m leggings 
topshop boots
zara clutch


----------



## twosmallwonders

FASHION ChALET said:


> Nasty gal coat
> j crew sweater
> lovers skirt
> h&m leggings
> topshop boots
> zara clutch



 very sassy!


----------



## twosmallwonders

ericanjensen said:


> This was my southern belle costume.  Found this dress at the vintage store & loved it!  Of course I'm wearing my beautiful Alaia heels to go along with it



Great costume Erica!!!


----------



## Louislily

FASHION ChALET said:


> More on my blog
> 
> LEATHER JACKET from NYC
> C&C CALIFORNIA TOP
> JAMES JEANS
> WELLIES



Love the color of your jacket, hope to find a leather jacket in that color myself!


----------



## Louislily

Sunday sushi with my friends, first pic is kinda strange because it was too dark and I had to illuminate it


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Nasty gal coat
> j crew sweater
> lovers skirt
> h&m leggings
> topshop boots
> zara clutch



Wonderful!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> This was my southern belle costume.  Found this dress at the vintage store & loved it!  Of course I'm wearing my beautiful Alaia heels to go along with it



So fun!


----------



## netter

FASHION ChALET said:


> Nasty gal coat, j crew sweater, lovers skirt, h&m leggings, topshop boots, zara clutch



Looking good. Have a great day.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Wool + leather blazer jacket - *Helmut Lang*
Silk + cotton tank - *Club Monaco*
Waxed jeans - *Hudson Jeans*
Heels - *Manolo Blahnik*


----------



## netter

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wool + leather blazer jacket - *Helmut Lang*
> Silk + cotton tank - *Club Monaco*
> Waxed jeans - *Hudson Jeans*
> Heels - *Manolo Blahnik*
> 
> View attachment 2387183


Nice jeans, I have never heard of waxed jeans before and I have just looked them up. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

netter said:


> Nice jeans, I have never heard of waxed jeans before and I have just looked them up. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you! I got these Hudson jeans from Neiman's and you can get them here:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Hudson-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod160790063&cmCat=product
Here's a better pic of the texture which I couldn't capture in the pix:


----------



## netter

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you! I got these Hudson jeans from Neiman's and you can get them here:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Hudson-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod160790063&cmCat=product
> Here's a better pic of the texture which I couldn't capture in the pix:
> 
> View attachment 2387262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387263


Wow; I would totally wear them if I could but they would not be flattering with my body type. These pants (jeans?) are a work of art and I love them regardless. I am still trying to figuring out what would work for me as I am a late bloomer in the world of fashion and I am learning from all of you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

netter said:


> Wow; I would totally wear them if I could but they would not be flattering with my body type. These pants (jeans?) are a work of art and I love them regardless. I am still trying to figuring out what would work for me as I am a late bloomer in the world of fashion and I am learning from all of you. Thanks for sharing.



Welcome to the subforum here, the ladies here are great! If you have any questions I'm sure all of us are more than glad to help out!


----------



## lovemysavior

Astr top, Forever 21 pants and Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Black Elite

weibaobai said:


>



You both look great. The photos look like they can straight from the pages of a magazine.


----------



## Black Elite

Today is the first really cold day in NYC, at least by my standards. It's my first day in tights with a dress.

Dress: Robert Rodriguez
Shoes: Celine
Bag: LV Speedy in blue Epi blue
Necklace: random street fair find


----------



## quynh_1206

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wool + leather blazer jacket - *Helmut Lang*
> Silk + cotton tank - *Club Monaco*
> Waxed jeans - *Hudson Jeans*
> Heels - *Manolo Blahnik*
> 
> View attachment 2387183


 
Those pants are TDF! Love your shoes also!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thanks for your sweet comments last time 

Today-
J Crew Coat
Vintage gold sweater
Danskin leggings
Wanted Shoes Riding Boots
Chanel bag


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Thanks for your sweet comments last time
> 
> Today-
> J Crew Coat
> Vintage gold sweater
> Danskin leggings
> Wanted Shoes Riding Boots
> Chanel bag



Lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

Black Elite said:


> Today is the first really cold day in NYC, at least by my standards. It's my first day in tights with a dress.
> 
> Dress: Robert Rodriguez
> Shoes: Celine
> Bag: LV Speedy in blue Epi blue
> Necklace: random street fair find



Very put together- nice!


----------



## ericanjensen

twosmallwonders said:


> Great costume Erica!!!





Bratty1919 said:


> So fun!



Thank you!







*Vince *Classiques Entier *Current/Elliott *Rick Owens *Alexander Wang


----------



## splashinstella

Happy Monday !


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely!



Thank You!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

quynh_1206 said:


> Those pants are TDF! Love your shoes also!



Thank you quynh


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing STUDIO NICHOLSON DOUBLE BREASTED FORMAL JACKET, Acne knit, ACNE SHIRT, FRAME DENIM SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, VALENTINO ROCKSTUD KITTEN HEELS, Celine Blade bag.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much black Elite!



Black Elite said:


> You both look great. The photos look like they can straight from the pages of a magazine.


----------



## xJOLE

Zara lingerie style dress, H&M knit stockings, ShoeDazzle Hailee boots, H&M necklace, Balenciaga RH City bag


----------



## ericanjensen

*Haider Ackermann *G-Star *Rick Owens


----------



## Black Elite

Blouse: sheer silk blouse from a Tommy Hilfiger sample sale, I think 
Skirt: YSL blue leather. There's no give at the hem so it forces me to take smaller steps!
Shoes: CL New Simples
Bag: LV Speedy


----------



## Black Elite

weibaobai said:


>



Where are you located? The weather always looks so comfy and beautiful. You look great.


----------



## Black Elite

xJOLE said:


> Zara lingerie style dress, H&M knit stockings, ShoeDazzle Hailee boots, H&M necklace, Balenciaga RH City bag



Where is the necklace from? I love it! Great outfit


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Wildfox Couture sweater
James Jeans
H&M clutch
Dolce & Gabbana wedges


----------



## xJOLE

Black Elite said:


> Where is the necklace from? I love it! Great outfit



Thanks! The necklace is from H&M. I couldn't find it online, so you'd have to check at your local store to see if it's still in stock.. I got it a few months ago.


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Wildfox Couture sweater
> James Jeans
> H&M clutch
> Dolce & Gabbana wedges



Super cute poses!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute poses!



Thanks


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing the Old Navy fox sweater that everybody has - how could I resist it?


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing the Old Navy fox sweater that everybody has - how could I resist it?



What does the fox say


----------



## christymarie340

Me today, thanks for letting me share!

Zara blazer, j brand leggings, House of Harlow booties, Monrow tank


----------



## ericanjensen

*Marc Jacobs *Current/Elliott *Rick Owens *Simone Rocha *Miu Miu


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks black elite!  I'm from the San Francisco Bay Area.  It can get pretty chilly here, but generally it's mild here!  That's why I can't move, I'm spoiled by the weather!



Black Elite said:


> Where are you located? The weather always looks so comfy and beautiful. You look great.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Barneys New York Plaid Scarf
Theory Capelet
Style Mint T Shirt
Sold Design Lab Jeans
La Canadienne Boots
Lancaster Paris bag


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Barneys New York Plaid Scarf
> Theory Capelet
> Style Mint T Shirt
> Sold Design Lab Jeans
> La Canadienne Boots
> Lancaster Paris bag



 Your bag is TDF- love it!


----------



## Sparklybags

A couple of recent outfits!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bratty1919 said:


> Your bag is TDF- love it!



Thank you. I call it my Christmas bag!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## ericanjensen

DIY mega tube scarf on the blog today.  So cozy!


----------



## Ellapretty

Off to a blogger brunch wearing head-to-toe Old Navy (dress, tights & boots) and my black bal city.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Off to a blogger brunch wearing head-to-toe Old Navy (dress, tights & boots) and my black bal city.



That dress is very cute!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

So many cute outfits. Feeling inspired today! 

NASTY GAL FAUX FUR COAT
ADDISON STORY BLOUSE
SOLD DESIGN LAB BELL BOTTOM JEANS
L.A.M.B. SANDALS


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Acne Mape jacket, STELLA MCCARTNEY TARTAN KNIT, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, BALANCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH.


----------



## Ellapretty

Bratty1919 said:


> That dress is very cute!



Thanks - I think the jewel-tones in it are great for fall


----------



## Sparklybags

Ellapretty said:


> Off to a blogger brunch wearing head-to-toe Old Navy (dress, tights & boots) and my black bal city.



LOVE!!! Hope you had fun!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*New Scotland *Helmut Lang *Kurt Geiger *Berge


----------



## deltalady

Wearing Equipment blouse, Joe's jeans, Saks Fifth Avenue collection rabbit vest, See by Chloé boots, & H&M necklace


----------



## netter

Can't respond to each individual posting, but you all look great.


----------



## netter

ericanjensen said:


> DIY mega tube scarf on the blog today.  So cozy!



I finished one yesterday. I used a large circular loom to make myself a cowl. These neck warmers or cowls work better for me than do scarves, although I do have a fine collection of pretty scarves,  because to my eyes, since I am a curvacious woman, they are less bulky in places that I don't need to add extra layers onto. They are fun and easy to make. I don't know how the one pictured was made, but with the loom, any child can make one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Acne Mape jacket, STELLA MCCARTNEY TARTAN KNIT, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, BALANCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH.



LOVE YOUR jacket!! That color is to die for


----------



## Ellapretty

Sparklybags said:


> LOVE!!! Hope you had fun!



Thanks! It was a lovely event & I even got to hang out with another tpf member - Machick333!


----------



## ericanjensen

netter said:


> I finished one yesterday. I used a large circular loom to make myself a cowl. These neck warmers or cowls work better for me than do scarves, although I do have a fine collection of pretty scarves,  because to my eyes, since I am a curvacious woman, they are less bulky in places that I don't need to add extra layers onto. They are fun and easy to make. I don't know how the one pictured was made, but with the loom, any child can make one. Thank you for sharing.



I just made a rectangle with single crochet, then just threaded together.  Too easy 
Thank you!


----------



## netter

ericanjensen said:


> I just made a rectangle with single crochet, then just threaded together.  Too easy
> Thank you!



That's a good idea.


----------



## ladyash

Blazer Theory (thrift find), 3/4 length lace shoulder tee (H&M), floral jeans BDG (Urban Outfitters sale), booties Deena and Ozzy (Urban Outfitters sale), and LV papillon (eBay).


----------



## cheburashka73

Top KatiaG, leather leggings Atos Lombardini, shoe Sergio Rossi, bag D&G miss sicily mini.
I just realize my whole outfit from italian designers


----------



## cheburashka73

Oh ladies! Excuse my messy background, i got 3kids under 5yrs and a teenage boy. &#128521;


----------



## dragonette




----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## Bratty1919

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 2393100
> 
> 
> Top KatiaG, leather leggings Atos Lombardini, shoe Sergio Rossi, bag D&G miss sicily mini.
> I just realize my whole outfit from italian designers



Lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

cheburashka73 said:


> Oh ladies! Excuse my messy background, i got 3kids under 5yrs and a teenage boy. &#128521;



You look fab- esp. for a mom of 4!!!!!


----------



## dannii

.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, The Kooples denim shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, Celine red Box bag, Mulberry Signature heels.


----------



## Sweetyqbk




----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, The Kooples denim shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, Celine red Box bag, Mulberry Signature heels.



You look wonderful!


----------



## tweety32976

dragonette said:


> View attachment 2393195


I love your shoes!!!!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>



Fun skirt!


----------



## dragonette

tweety32976 said:


> I love your shoes!!!!



Thank you so much tweety!


----------



## katactually

Mulberry Lily day today :cool


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Isabel Marant *Laviniaturra *L.A.M.B. *Gianfranco Ferre'


----------



## Litsa

Bratty1919 said:


> Fun skirt!



Thanks!


----------



## 7Famark

Hey everyone! I'm new and haven't seen too many posts by guys but figured why not! Hope thats cool, haha...not my best outfit ever but it was just for running around yesterday! 





shirt: AllSaints
jeans: 7 For All Mankind
shoes: Alejandro Ingelmo Trons 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## quynh_1206

Jacket: Superdry
Dress: Jordan Taylor Cover-Up
Boots: Sam Edelman
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Superdry
> Dress: Jordan Taylor Cover-Up
> Boots: Sam Edelman
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac



Love the dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

katactually said:


> Mulberry Lily day today :cool



I love it!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



Lovely & ladylike!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Casual day off! 




Moth*Seven*Tory Burch*LV


----------



## Julide

7Famark said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new and haven't seen too many posts by guys but figured why not! Hope thats cool, haha...not my best outfit ever but it was just for running around yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: AllSaints
> jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> shoes: Alejandro Ingelmo Trons
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Hi!Welcome! Like the outfit!Keep posting!


----------



## splashinstella

Happy Monday!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Acne *Ralph Lauren *Hazel *All Saints *Alexander Wang


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## weibaobai

Thank you bratty!!




Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely & ladylike!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Acne *Ralph Lauren *Hazel *All Saints *Alexander Wang



Sp goofy and fun!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Acne Mape jacket, STELLA MCCARTNEY TARTAN KNIT, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Isabel Marant Poppy heels, BALANCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH.


 You look wonderful, as usual! Do you feel the Stella jumper is a worthwhile purchase? Have you been wearing it a lot? I'm interested in it but at that price point I want to be sure I'll love it for more than one season.  I was going to start an opinion poll thread but thought I'd first ask someone who owns it and whose style I admire very much! TIA


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> You look wonderful, as usual! Do you feel the Stella jumper is a worthwhile purchase? Have you been wearing it a lot? I'm interested in it but at that price point I want to be sure I'll love it for more than one season.  I was going to start an opinion poll thread but thought I'd first ask someone who owns it and whose style I admire very much! TIA



Thanks!
I love it, I have been wearing it a lot. It is really warm but light to wear. The tartan isn't too obvious so I think I will wear it year after year.that was one of the factors in my buying it as it is a lot for a jumper.


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks!
> I love it, I have been wearing it a lot. It is really warm but light to wear. The tartan isn't too obvious so I think I will wear it year after year&#8230;.that was one of the factors in my buying it as it is a lot for a jumper.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! The tartan is distinctive but glad to hear it's not overly obvious. I'm hoping to get it on sale but it is nearly sold out, which attests to its desirability.


----------



## flower71

dragonette said:


> View attachment 2393195


hey cutie! looking lovely and fresh


----------



## flower71

Ellapretty said:


> Off to a blogger brunch wearing head-to-toe Old Navy (dress, tights & boots) and my black bal city.


Such a pretty outfit, hope your brunch was fun!



weibaobai said:


>


Always perfect



FASHION ChALET said:


> So many cute outfits. Feeling inspired today!
> 
> NASTY GAL FAUX FUR COAT
> ADDISON STORY BLOUSE
> SOLD DESIGN LAB BELL BOTTOM JEANS
> L.A.M.B. SANDALS


Keep the pics coming, I love your style



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Daste jacket, The Kooples denim shirt, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, Celine red Box bag, Mulberry Signature heels.


Fab as usual..That jacket is a statement jacket for sure...And ,your Céline Box is tdf...I see you found a pair of leopard shoes, I am still on the look out for the perfect pair in the right shade etc...



7Famark said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new and haven't seen too many posts by guys but figured why not! Hope thats cool, haha...not my best outfit ever but it was just for running around yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt: AllSaints
> jeans: 7 For All Mankind
> shoes: Alejandro Ingelmo Trons
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Please keep the pics coming...I think we all agree we do miss guys mod pics around here...nice


----------



## dragonette

flower71 said:


> hey cutie! looking lovely and fresh



Thank you flower!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

flower71 said:


> Keep the pics coming, I love your style



Thank You!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## -Annette-




----------



## Designed_One

splashinstella said:


> Happy Monday!


 
Love this! You look great!


----------



## anasa

Being touristy in Dolores Park. &#128522;

Burberry trench, Gap dress, Repetto oxfords, and Phillip Lim for Target top handle crossbody.


----------



## Sparklybags

I have a little bit of a plaid obsession right now! The blazer is an old Elizabeth & James ones


----------



## ericanjensen

*French Connection *Gucci *Paul Andrew *Miu Miu


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *French Connection *Gucci *Paul Andrew *Miu Miu



I love this!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Love the dress!


 
Thanks, Bratty1919!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Phillip Lim for target dress
YSL Tribtoo low heel beige suede pumps. LOVE these.


----------



## friday13bride

From  the last 2 days:


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## anasa




----------



## weibaobai




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT IFEA COAT, ZARA KNIT, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA KITTY FLATS, Louis Vuitton Sprouse scarf, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> I love this!



Thanks!






*Jonathan Saunders *Cardigan by lynne Hiriak *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs


----------



## Pollie-Jean

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT IFEA COAT, ZARA KNIT, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA KITTY FLATS, Louis Vuitton Sprouse scarf, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



Love the coat ! And the tote


----------



## Bratty1919

anasa said:


> View attachment 2399011



Very nice!


----------



## anasa

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## sunsetjh

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonathan Saunders *Cardigan by lynne Hiriak *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs




Love those boots - who are they by? Are they from this season?


----------



## umlm

Today outfit

Jacket: Maje

Scarf, espadrille, bag : Chanel

Jean: ASOS

T-shirt: Victorias secret

Cardigan: La redoute


----------



## Christofle

Cute coat



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT IFEA COAT, ZARA KNIT, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA KITTY FLATS, Louis Vuitton Sprouse scarf, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## Paris Darling

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT IFEA COAT, ZARA KNIT, FRAME DENIM LE SKINNY DE JEANNE JEANS, CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA KITTY FLATS, Louis Vuitton Sprouse scarf, Celine horizontal cabas tote.



Love the purple scarf combined with your coat. Really like your style by the way. You (and your friend) have so many beautiful pieces.


----------



## xJOLE

Zara jumpsuit, American Apparel cardigan, Le Chateau bow pumps, H&M belt


----------



## FASHION ChALET

So many cute outfits lately. Loving all of your inspirations! 

Me today-

ARMANI EXCHANGE A|X CHUNKY KNIT
MARC by MARC JACOBS WATCH
AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
CELINE AUDREY SUNGLASSES
VINTAGE SCARF
SHIRALEAH GOLD BAG (pre-fall 2013)
H&M OVER THE KNEE BOOTS


----------



## Ellapretty

Leopard scarf and tan boots - one of my favorite combos.


----------



## Kayapo97

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2399003
> View attachment 2399004



I like the combo especially the waterfall cardi


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> So many cute outfits lately. Loving all of your inspirations!
> 
> Me today-
> 
> ARMANI EXCHANGE A|X CHUNKY KNIT
> MARC by MARC JACOBS WATCH
> AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
> CELINE AUDREY SUNGLASSES
> VINTAGE SCARF
> SHIRALEAH GOLD BAG (pre-fall 2013)
> H&M OVER THE KNEE BOOTS




Cool- fun sunnies!


----------



## Nekko

Bratty1919 said:


> What brand is the lace-trimmed top? Thanks!



Thanks darling.  Sorry for the late reply, the lace trim top is from Sheinsider.  Currently sold out, but here is the link to buy http://www.sheinside.com/Black-Sleeveless-Bead-Lace-Sequined-Chiffon-T-Shirt-p-139426-cat-1738.html


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Oops sorry wrong post


----------



## bbagsforever

Paris Darling said:


> Love the purple scarf combined with your coat. Really like your style by the way. You (and your friend) have so many beautiful pieces.



Thank you so much!


----------



## bbagsforever

This is my favourite purchase of the season- the Isabel Marant Maybe dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> This is my favourite purchase of the season- the Isabel Marant Maybe dress!



You look AMAZING!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Litsa said:


>



Love this look.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ellapretty said:


> Leopard scarf and tan boots - one of my favorite combos.



This is fabulous


----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>




Really cute!


----------



## pringirl

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 2393100
> 
> 
> Top KatiaG, leather leggings Atos Lombardini, shoe Sergio Rossi, bag D&G miss sicily mini.
> I just realize my whole outfit from italian designers



lovely!


----------



## Litsa

Bratty1919 said:


> Really cute!





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love this look.



Thanks!


----------



## sammie225

dress-maje
bag-chanel
boots-koolaburra


----------



## ericanjensen

*Ann Taylor *Robert Rodriguez *Rupert Sanderson *Wolford *J Crew


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bratty1919 said:


> Cool- fun sunnies!



Thank you  :thumbup:


----------



## Flip88

sammie225 said:


> dress-maje
> bag-chanel
> boots-koolaburra



Love the boots


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Ann Taylor *Robert Rodriguez *Rupert Sanderson *Wolford *J Crew



Love the colors!


----------



## quynh_1206

Jacket: Asos
Dress: Asos
Shoes: Asos
Clutch: Coach Penny


----------



## quynh_1206

Sweater: Asos
Jacket: Barneys Originals
Pants: J Brand
Boots: Sam Edelman
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Zara shoes and pants 
Local boutique vest and top


----------



## Nekko

You guys look super amazing!!






Romwe poncho, jumper and skirt, Necessary clothing shoes, Balenciaga GGH Sahara city


----------



## Ellapretty

Was volunteering at a conference over the weekend so I wore all black (as per the dress code) - which is unusual for me - cream is my favorite color!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT MAYBE DRESS (as top), Lover tuxedo trousers, SAINT LAURENT SUEDE BETTY BAG, GIVENCHY SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nekko said:


> You guys look super amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romwe poncho, jumper and skirt, Necessary clothing shoes, Balenciaga GGH Sahara city



love your lipstick color!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nekko said:


> You guys look super amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romwe poncho, jumper and skirt, Necessary clothing shoes, Balenciaga GGH Sahara city




Super fun!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nekko said:


> You guys look super amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romwe poncho, jumper and skirt, Necessary clothing shoes, Balenciaga GGH Sahara city


Love this! The fur jacket and the bal!!


----------



## GoldenGooseGirl

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT MAYBE DRESS (as top), Lover tuxedo trousers, SAINT LAURENT SUEDE BETTY BAG, GIVENCHY SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.



LOVE this.


----------



## GoldenGooseGirl

katactually said:


> Mulberry Lily day today :cool



perfection


----------



## ericanjensen

*All Saints *Current/Elliott *Rick Owens *J Crew *Simone Rocha


----------



## Sparklybags

H&M sweater and Chapters Indigo scarf


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Great outfit!


ericanjensen said:


> *All Saints *Current/Elliott *Rick Owens *J Crew *Simone Rocha


----------



## friday13bride

Orange you glad it's Wednesday?

Shopped my closet today: JCrew cords & sweater from last season and BMakowsky booties


----------



## ericanjensen

*Moi Multiple *Sam & Lavi *James Perse *Dsquared2


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Max C London
Shoes: Asos
Clutch: Coach


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Moi Multiple *Sam & Lavi *James Perse *Dsquared2



I LOVE this!


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing the most amazing Vince coat, James Jeans, and casual Jack Purcell's!


----------



## Litsa

On my blog:


----------



## trustlove

ericanjensen said:


> *Moi Multiple *Sam & Lavi *James Perse *Dsquared2




Absolutely love this outfit


----------



## ericanjensen

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit!


Thank you!


Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE this!


Thank you!


trustlove said:


> Absolutely love this outfit


Thank you!






*Mackage *Diesel *Ariat


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mackage *Diesel *Ariat



Sweet boots!


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing the most amazing Vince coat, James Jeans, and casual Jack Purcell's!



Cute!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT MAYBE DRESS (as top), RAG AND BONE JEANS, BALENCIAGA MOTORCYCLE JACKET, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, ISABEL MARANT TANIA BELT, Isabel Marant Poppy heels (SIMILAR HERE).


----------



## FASHION ChALET

With my Croc stamped Givenchy Nightingale Shopper 

Romwe coat/Malibu Native T Shirt/Celine Sunglasses/Hourglass Angel Jeans/Zara necklace/Converse


----------



## misshogito

quynh_1206 said:


> Simple Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Urban Outfitters
> Shorts: One Teaspoon
> Shoes: Asos Laser Cut Ballet Flats
> Bag: Michael Kors Selma Messenger


Hi what size is ur selma messenger??? Mini or medium size? Thanks babe!! Love ur style


----------



## Kayapo97

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT MAYBE DRESS (as top), RAG AND BONE JEANS, BALENCIAGA MOTORCYCLE JACKET, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, ISABEL MARANT TANIA BELT, Isabel Marant Poppy heels (SIMILAR HERE).


 
Nice combination


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Dion Lee blazer, Peter Pilotto skirt, ASOS CROP TOP, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Chanel 2.55 bag.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dion Lee blazer, Peter Pilotto skirt, ASOS CROP TOP, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Chanel 2.55 bag.



I always love your outfit posts, you look fabulous. I have one question though, aren't your feet cold?! I am also in the UK and wrapped up warm today, even inside my house 

EDIT: I figured it out, the picture was taken abroad, makes sense!


----------



## trustlove

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dion Lee blazer, Peter Pilotto skirt, ASOS CROP TOP, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Chanel 2.55 bag.



Amazing style


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Birthday outfit!


----------



## shalomjude

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2408723
> 
> Birthday outfit!



Cute outfit and Happy Birthday


----------



## sammie225

stripes on sunday


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sammie225 said:


> stripes on sunday



Cute outfit! I like your shoes too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dion Lee blazer, Peter Pilotto skirt, ASOS CROP TOP, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Chanel 2.55 bag.



WOW! This is a gorgeous outfit! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ericanjensen said:


> *Moi Multiple *Sam & Lavi *James Perse *Dsquared2



love those boots!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2408723
> 
> Birthday outfit!



Very cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

CEC.LV4eva said:


> love those boots!



Thank you!  Me too!


----------



## ericanjensen

Past couple days....







*Monrow *Lululemon *Frye






*Mackage *Helmut Lang *Simone Rocha *Guess


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## FASHION ChALET

Hudson Jeans
Balenciaga first pewter 2004
Topshop boots


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Everyone looks fantastic this fall. It's been a while since I posted, but I am enjoying catching up on everyone's posts! I wore the following this weekend:

Sweater: Madewell
Skirt: Anthropologie
Bag: Lauren Merkin


----------



## sunsetjh

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone looks fantastic this fall. It's been a while since I posted, but I am enjoying catching up on everyone's posts! I wore the following this weekend:
> 
> Sweater: Madewell
> Skirt: Anthropologie
> Bag: Lauren Merkin




Love that skirt!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone looks fantastic this fall. It's been a while since I posted, but I am enjoying catching up on everyone's posts! I wore the following this weekend:
> 
> Sweater: Madewell
> Skirt: Anthropologie
> Bag: Lauren Merkin



What a cute outfit


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ZARA COAT, SWEATER, loafers and scarf, FRAME DENIM JEANS IN SKINNY DE JEANNE, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


----------



## Bratty1919

hellokatiegirl said:


> Everyone looks fantastic this fall. It's been a while since I posted, but I am enjoying catching up on everyone's posts! I wore the following this weekend:
> 
> Sweater: Madewell
> Skirt: Anthropologie
> Bag: Lauren Merkin



WOW_ So fun!


----------



## friday13bride

Amalia skirt from Anthroplogie
Loft top
Tahari leather
Ninewest boots

I have to shorten the skirt.. I want it to hit at my knee


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing an amazing Helmut Lang puffer jacket, Shareen vintage dress, Yigal Azrouel belt and kelsi Dagger boots


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing an amazing Helmut Lang puffer jacket, Shareen vintage dress, Yigal Azrouel belt and kelsi Dagger boots



Very nice jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

friday13bride said:


> Amalia skirt from Anthroplogie
> Loft top
> Tahari leather
> Ninewest boots
> 
> I have to shorten the skirt.. I want it to hit at my knee
> View attachment 2411523
> View attachment 2411524




Love that skirt!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## LouboutinChick

weibaobai said:


>



What a fantastic look&#9786;&#65039;&#128536; Your pants look so sweet&#128525;&#128538; It's a great ootd&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Saint Tropez cardigan, H&M skirt, IM pour H&M blouse and scarf, Isabel Marant sneakers:


----------



## melikey

Please mind the pre haircut hair. Mac from A.P.C., Dries sweatshirt, Gap pants, Newton running shoes, Oliver Peoples Banks sunglasses, 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli messenger, Watts ID bracelet from Loren Stewart.


----------



## tiffany_

T by Alexander Wang jacket
Brian Lichtenberg t-shirt
Chanel lamb jumbo


----------



## fightthesunrise

Everyone has such awesome, different style! I love it!


----------



## shalomjude

weibaobai said:


>



Fantastic outfit  love the neutral colours


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> Saint Tropez cardigan, H&M skirt, IM pour H&M blouse and scarf, Isabel Marant sneakers:



Great outfit  you have fab style..wish it was cool here to wear cardigan etc


----------



## shalomjude

tiffany_ said:


> T by Alexander Wang jacket
> Brian Lichtenberg t-shirt
> Chanel lamb jumbo



Love your jacket .. esp the zip element


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES IVY SMUDGE PRINT SKIRT, ZARA KNIT, Gucci Zebra heels, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA CROSS BODY BAG.


----------



## Ellapretty

2 outfits from the beginning of this week:

Smartset dress & ZARA necklace:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shalomjude said:


> Great outfit  you have fab style..wish it was cool here to wear cardigan etc



Thank you so much! It's getting very cold here, I'm already in my warmest coat.  But that's normal for Denmark, so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## sunsetjh

Ellapretty said:


> 2 outfits from the beginning of this week:
> 
> Smartset dress & ZARA necklace:




Love both of these - but especially the outfit with the lace skirt!!!


----------



## trustlove

Ellapretty said:


> 2 outfits from the beginning of this week:
> 
> Smartset dress & ZARA necklace:





Two amazing outfits. Especially love the one with Jean shirt and lace skirt.


----------



## debssx3

happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## Bratty1919

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2413571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy thanksgiving!!



Very CUTE!


----------



## fufu

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2413571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy thanksgiving!!



Beautiful ensemble Deb ^^


----------



## fufu

OOTD - Casual Mode


----------



## legaldiva

H&M rose gold metallic sweater
J Brand navy suede skinnies
Brian Atwood RG Maniac pumps
LV DE Neverfull MM 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Bratty1919

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2413949
> View attachment 2413950
> 
> 
> H&M rose gold metallic sweater
> J Brand navy suede skinnies
> Brian Atwood RG Maniac pumps
> LV DE Neverfull MM
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!




Super lovely!


----------



## laurenhaber

A fun winter outfit with Piperlime sweater, J.Crew skirt, SPANX tights and Steve Madden boots


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> A fun winter outfit with Piperlime sweater, J.Crew skirt, SPANX tights and Steve Madden boots




Love that clutch!


----------



## Ellapretty

Planning holiday outfits:


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks shalomjude! 



shalomjude said:


> Fantastic outfit  love the neutral colours


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you so much louboutinChick!  You're too kind 



LouboutinChick said:


> What a fantastic look&#9786;&#65039;&#128536; Your pants look so sweet&#128525;&#128538; It's a great ootd&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## LouboutinChick

Bratty1919 said:


> Super lovely!



Very beautiful&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536; Your style is sweet&#128536;


----------



## legaldiva

Bratty1919 said:


> Super lovely!




Thank you!!


----------



## KseniaK

Club Monaco sweater, leather skirt, Spiked Louboutins, YSL Belle du Jour clutch.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ZARA THIGH HIGH BOOTS, ZARA SKIRT, EQUIPMENT SLOANE SWEATER, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.


----------



## Samia

Ellapretty said:


> Planning holiday outfits:




Love all three outfits!


----------



## chenyingzi

Fashion Blog: Macchadiary
Fashion Boutique: Room 29
YouTube Channel: Macchadiary


----------



## debssx3

time for a fam party!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ZARA THIGH HIGH BOOTS, ZARA SKIRT, EQUIPMENT SLOANE SWEATER, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, VITA FEDE BRACELETS.




That dress is TDF!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chenyingzi said:


> Fashion Blog: Macchadiary
> Fashion Boutique: Room 29
> YouTube Channel: Macchadiary


Great pics and outfits! Are some of your pics taken in TO or Canada? Looks like Toronto or somewhere in Canada to me.


----------



## Perfect Day

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2413949
> View attachment 2413950
> 
> 
> H&M rose gold metallic sweater
> J Brand navy suede skinnies
> Brian Atwood RG Maniac pumps
> LV DE Neverfull MM
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!



So many amazing outfits. I especially like these skinnies. Does the suede stretch?


----------



## tiffany_

McQueen scarf, Mackage jacket, Rag & Bone jeans, Isabel Marant sneaker wedges & Givenchy small antigona.


----------



## Ellapretty

Planning some holiday outfits - sequin top is by Express, skirt is from J.Crew Factory:


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*J Crew *Knitted & Knotted *Diesel *Frye *MJ


----------



## legaldiva

Perfect Day said:


> So many amazing outfits. I especially like these skinnies. Does the suede stretch?


 
Thank you, Perfect Day & Bratty1919!

The suede has some give.  I got them on sale at NM.com ... it never occurred to me, but I'm really paranoid about hte suede stretching out and NOT stretching back.  I love a leather/suede skinny pant, though.


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing Gap Men's flannel (love it), Banana Republic Tank, BDG jeans, Steve Madden shoes and some vintage repurposed Chanel jewelry


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Reaally cute!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Planning some holiday outfits - sequin top is by Express, skirt is from J.Crew Factory:


Love that top!


----------



## kcf68

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2415297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for a fam party!


Pretty backdrop and outfits!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Litsa

On my blog:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rick Owens *G-Star *Miu Miu *Botkier *Vintage


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


>



Love your shoes. Are those 100 or 120?


----------



## Sparklybags

Wearing Zara jeans in both and then a primark shirt and AE vest and the sweater is from New Look


----------



## Sculli

Isabel Marant coat & shoes, zara jeans, hm trend blouse, a. Wang bag


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Rick Owens *G-Star *Miu Miu *Botkier *Vintage



Foxy lady  
Love the shoes!


----------



## Christofle

Sculli said:


> Isabel Marant coat & shoes, zara jeans, hm trend blouse, a. Wang bag



Fendi monster charm?


----------



## laurenhaber

Rocking a Kenneth Cole jersey sheath and vintage necklaces!


----------



## XOverdose

Very gorgeous ladies and wonderful fit posts!  I'm gonna join in on the fun to help inspire me to dress better. I'm too often too basic! 

Obligatory bathroom pic.. at the airport


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> Rocking a Kenneth Cole jersey sheath and vintage necklaces!



So sassy- love it!


----------



## Sculli

Christofle said:


> Fendi monster charm?



Yes it's the fending monster, I really wanted the all fur monster, but sold out .


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks yoyotomatoe!  They're 120's, but with the front platform, they're much better!




yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your shoes. Are those 100 or 120?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much kcf68!




kcf68 said:


> Reaally cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Foxy lady
> Love the shoes!



Thanks Bratty!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

weibaobai said:


> Thanks yoyotomatoe!  They're 120's, but with the front platform, they're much better!



Thanks girl. Yup I noticed they were platos...I prefer those too. Looks great on you as usual


----------



## itsmeladyg

laurenhaber said:


> Rocking a Kenneth Cole jersey sheath and vintage necklaces!


Love the pose!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Lover Cheetah Spot Shorts, JOSEPH GARCON BLOUSE, GIVENCHY SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, HERMES CLIC CLAC CUFF, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.


----------



## Nathalya

^ love your givenchy sandals


----------



## JuneHawk

Manolo Blahnik shoes, Ann Taylor trousers, Calvin Klein blouse, Gap cardigan, Ralph Lauren necklace and earnings, Kate Spade bag.


----------



## JuneHawk

Geez, I need to clean that mirror.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Lover Cheetah Spot Shorts, JOSEPH GARCON BLOUSE, GIVENCHY SANDALS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, HERMES CLIC CLAC CUFF, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.



Love this!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Some recent looks 

CK Calvin Klein Tank Top
True Religion Jeans
Shampalove Bag
Burning Torch Jacket
Chloë Sevigny for Opening Ceremony










Forever 21 faux fur vest + Mickey Mouse sweater
American Eagle Jeans
Gold + Citrus bracelet
Wanted boots


----------



## LolliPops4

everybody looks so great!!!


----------



## hanagirl

Zara knit top
Zara camo pants
Hermes belt 
Christian Louboutin Leopard Iriza
Chanel WOC


----------



## LouboutinChick

hanagirl said:


> Zara knit top
> Zara camo pants
> Hermes belt
> Christian Louboutin Leopard Iriza
> Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 2420849




Fabulous look&#9786;&#65039; This is a perfect style&#128077;
I like your pants and the CL's too&#128536;


----------



## KseniaK

Hi, everybody!

It's me a couple of days ago in Turks and Caicos. I'm wearing Ted Backer Oil Painting cover up, Ann Taylor flip flops and RayBans.


----------



## KseniaK




----------



## weibaobai




----------



## tiffany_

F21 sweater, Lululemon tights, Isabel Marant sneakers, Saint Laurent bag


----------



## IramImtiaz

tiffany_ said:


> F21 sweater, Lululemon tights, Isabel Marant sneakers, Saint Laurent bag



Love your Saint Laurent bag! I wasn't too keen on the new designs but seeing it modelled and in this colour, it actually looks beautiful!


----------



## 4purse

weibaobai said:


>



Love your sweater, is it your own? Which is your favorite Joie layering tank/color

You always look casually sophisticated in a classy way


----------



## Ellapretty

An OOTD from last weekend - love the holidays because I can wear my sequin sweater!


----------



## Ellapretty

Pairing faux fur and flannel earlier this week:


----------



## fufu

Casual Saturday  





Top: Ralph Lauren Skinny Polo - Purple
Sunglass: Gucci
Bag: Celine Large Diamond Shoulder Bag - Deepsea 
Pumps: Everbest


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> An OOTD from last weekend - love the holidays because I can wear my sequin sweater!


Love that sequin sweater!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Pairing faux fur and flannel earlier this week:


Cute and hip!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello 4purse~  Yes, The sweater is from my current collection! I like the silk racer back tanks in white or off white.  I usually use them to layer underneath sweaters, they're perfect for that!
Thank you for your kind words!  




4purse said:


> Love your sweater, is it your own? Which is your favorite Joie layering tank/color
> 
> You always look casually sophisticated in a classy way


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*Carven *Vintage *Diesel


----------



## babevivtan

weibaobai said:


>



Your photos are always so beautiful and well-taken; they are a sight for sore eyes! Love!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I can't believe I've been away from TPH for so long, but it's so awesome to see so many both new and familiar faces!  Everyone is looking especially lovely lately!

Here's my ootd: J.Crew coat, Club Monaco top, H&M jeans, Chloe bag and Boutique 9 heels.  Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## LouboutinChick

weibaobai said:


>




I like your outfit&#128536;
The Valentino Rockstuds are fabulous&#128096;&#128077;&#128149;
Are they 100 or 120?


----------



## trustlove

weibaobai said:


>




Absolutely loves this outfit.


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Pretty and the shoes!


----------



## kcf68

Jenny Lauren said:


> I can't believe I've been away from TPH for so long, but it's so awesome to see so many both new and familiar faces!  Everyone is looking especially lovely lately!
> 
> Here's my ootd: J.Crew coat, Club Monaco top, H&M jeans, Chloe bag and Boutique 9 heels.  Hope you all have a wonderful day!


Really cute!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf, J CREW EMBELLISHED SWEATER, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Saint Laurent boots, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

*A.P.C. *Jacob *Frankie B *Guess *Berge


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Jacob *Frankie B *Guess *Berge



So cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>



You look lovely!


----------



## kcf68

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf, J CREW EMBELLISHED SWEATER, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Saint Laurent boots, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote.


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


Lovely!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Jacob *Frankie B *Guess *Berge


Cute and funky!


----------



## Jesssh

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Jacob *Frankie B *Guess *Berge



Love this!


----------



## trustlove

weibaobai said:


>




Stunning


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>




The vest is TDF!


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:




Love your bag!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Louis Vuitton Sprouse Scarf, J CREW EMBELLISHED SWEATER, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, Saint Laurent boots, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote.



Somehow missed this-lovely


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> Love your bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Braving the cold today!! 

CELINE Sunglasses
Romwe clothing
Balenciaga bag
H&M boots


----------



## MrsPPS

Something a little bit simple to show off my newest addition to the Handbag Collection...  I love that grey goes with everything! 







Dress:  Primark
Blazer:  New Look
Boots: George
Bag:  Prada


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

MrsPPS said:


> Something a little bit simple to show off my newest addition to the Handbag Collection...  I love that grey goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Primark
> Blazer:  New Look
> Boots: George
> Bag:  Prada


Love that everything is budget bar your bag. You look fabulous!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing COS BEANIE, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, COS SWEATER, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing COS BEANIE, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, COS SWEATER, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote.



Love it!


----------



## sammie225

from two days ago : the zara zip dress,primark over knee boots and chanel bag


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> So cute!





kcf68 said:


> Cute and funky!





Jesssh said:


> Love this!



Thank you!






*Diesel *Dsquared2 *Betsey Johnson *Miu Miu


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Braving the cold today!!
> 
> CELINE Sunglasses
> Romwe clothing
> Balenciaga bag
> H&M boots



Wonderful!


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> from two days ago : the zara zip dress,primark over knee boots and chanel bag


You look great


----------



## Flip88

weibaobai said:


>



&#9829;


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bratty, it's super warm in this cold weather we've been having!




Bratty1919 said:


> The vest is TDF!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you trustlove! 




trustlove said:


> Stunning


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68 


kcf68 said:


> Lovely!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Louboutinchick...they're actually the flat version!  I was just on my tippy toes 


LouboutinChick said:


> I like your outfit&#128536;
> The Valentino Rockstuds are fabulous&#128096;&#128077;&#128149;
> Are they 100 or 120?


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you babevivtan, you're so sweet 




babevivtan said:


> Your photos are always so beautiful and well-taken; they are a sight for sore eyes! Love!


----------



## Nefedov

F


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429085



I like this-very nice. Star wars fan, too


----------



## anasa

Dressing down my tweed pencil skirt with a chambray top. And my new-to-me Chanel flap, of course.


----------



## MrsPPS

anasa said:


> Dressing down my tweed pencil skirt with a chambray top. And my new-to-me Chanel flap, of course.
> 
> View attachment 2429482



I love this whole outfit - relaxed but sophisticated! And that Chanel is just stunning!


----------



## Perfect Day

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:



Love the charm on your bag &#9829; I like your style


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Loving all the Fall/Winter looks 

ROMWE TRENCH
ALICE + OLIVIA TOP
AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
H&M PARIS BOOTS
BALENCIAGA BAG IN COQUELICOT
VINTAGE SCARF
M BY MJ WATCH


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Perfect Day said:


> Love the charm on your bag &#9829; I like your style



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

FASHION ChALET said:


> Loving all the Fall/Winter looks
> 
> ROMWE TRENCH
> ALICE + OLIVIA TOP
> AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
> H&M PARIS BOOTS
> BALENCIAGA BAG IN COQUELICOT
> VINTAGE SCARF
> M BY MJ WATCH



Love the reds!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Bratty1919 said:


> Love the reds!



Thank you


----------



## melikey

Climate confused. Uniqlo t-shirt, A.P.C. wool blazer, JBrand jeans, Cole Haan loafers, scarf knitted by a friend.


----------



## americanroyal89

Nefedov said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429085




I LOVE your sweater!! Who is it by?


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage RL *55DSL *Frye


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## Nefedov

americanroyal89 said:


> I LOVE your sweater!! Who is it by?



Thanks )) Kenzo


----------



## Nefedov

Calvin Klein jacket and shirt

LV belt

Tod's sneakers 

7FAM jeans


----------



## MrsPPS

Just a quick toilet selfie (oh the shame!!) - needed an outfit warm enough to see me through a football match but nice enough to go for some pub food afterwards...




I was just about warm enough!


----------



## Perfect Day

MrsPPS said:


> Just a quick toilet selfie (oh the shame!!) - needed an outfit warm enough to see me through a football match but nice enough to go for some pub food afterwards...
> 
> View attachment 2431166
> 
> 
> I was just about warm enough!



I like your outfit,  it would work for both of those things.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

MrsPPS said:


> Just a quick toilet selfie (oh the shame!!) - needed an outfit warm enough to see me through a football match but nice enough to go for some pub food afterwards...
> 
> View attachment 2431166
> 
> 
> I was just about warm enough!


Your leather jacket is gorgeous! I would love to hear more about it. What brand is it and what is the jacket called?


----------



## americanroyal89

Nefedov said:


> Thanks )) Kenzo




Thank you!!


----------



## pseze

I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.

Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
Jade green tank top from Aritzia
Black blazer from Soyaconept
Shoes from Humberto S. Müller


----------



## Harpertoo

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller


You look great. Love the shoes.


----------



## smile4me6

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller




Love your outfit!!! You look FAB!!!


----------



## HauteRN

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller




I think you're incredibly brave for releasing your secret and allowing yourself the opportunity we all deserve..happiness!

You look great! &#128522;


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## pseze

Thanks everyone. I feel braver and more confident each and everyday.


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing an amazing faux fur vest from Club Monaco, Dot shirt dress from Madewell, Baubles from ASOS and Anthropologie!


----------



## ericanjensen

*G-Star Raw *Hussein Chalayan for J Brand *Rick Owens


----------



## louvigilante

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller




You look great! The shoes make that outfit!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## fufu




----------



## whoknowsx

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller



You look amazing! Congrats on being true to YOU! 

PS: that weight loss in no joke -- major accomplishment.


----------



## Euromutt86

J.crew


----------



## Euromutt86

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing COS BEANIE, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, COS SWEATER, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote.



I love this!


----------



## am2022

Congratulations on the transformation... Enjoy the holidays and cheers !!! A lot of hard work had paid off!!! 


pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller


----------



## mello_yello_jen

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller



You are very brave and inspirational for sticking up for yourself and being who you are.  You are looking great (impressive weight loss!).  Big hugs to you and please update us on the journey.  Happy holidays!


----------



## melikey

Winter gingham. A.P.C. blazer, American Apparel sweatshirt, Zara scarf, Gap pants, Givenchy Pandora, bracelets from Loren Stewart, John Hardy and Miansai, beat up Converses.


----------



## Twinny

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller



I saw your post on purse secret and I'm glad you showed yourself. I must say you look very femine, Please post more!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller


 
Congrats on your weight loss! Your outfit is very chic!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Doma *Helmut Lang *Rick Owens *Simone Rocha


----------



## nerimanna

outfit of the night:

voxx new york dress
report elroy thigh high boots
forever 21 accessories


----------



## nerimanna

MrsPPS said:


> Something a little bit simple to show off my newest addition to the Handbag Collection...  I love that grey goes with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:  Primark
> Blazer:  New Look
> Boots: George
> Bag:  Prada


great bag! and i can't help but notice the beautiful architecture in this apartment (?) hallway  so nice!


----------



## nerimanna

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller


you look chic! congratulations and wish u all the best!


----------



## Bratty1919

pseze said:


> I posted in the purse secret about my being transgender and afraid and embarrassed to try posting pics of myself. Well, here goes nothing. At 6 months of hormone therapy and having gone from 200lb to 136lb. I am eager for tips and hope to look better and better each day. Thanks everyone that encouraged me.  This is me heading to a staff Christmas party.
> 
> Black skinny jeans from Mavi, gold
> Jade green tank top from Aritzia
> Black blazer from Soyaconept
> Shoes from Humberto S. Müller



Lovely, dear!


----------



## am2022

loving the colors.. im big with gray/ nude/ pinks as well!!! 


fufu said:


>


----------



## melikey

Exposed ankles made possible by mild winters. A.P.C., James Perse, Gap, JBrand, Vans, Givenchy, Longines and Tiffany.


----------



## pseze

OK, Everyone made me feel great and my confidence was boosted. So I will try another. Again, tips are always welcome.

DVF dress, no idea the style, but I love the colors.
Black waist belt by Brave
Lemon brushed tights in espresso
Bussola Woodville boots in espresso
Minkoff Nikki croc hobo in brown


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant fur, COS SWEATER, HELMUT LANG LEATHER PANTS, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, Celine Gourmette bag


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore this yesterday. The sweater is J. crew, the skirt is H&M, and the shoes are Miu Miu. To add some holiday sparkle I also added the belt from Kate Spade.


----------



## bbagsforever

Love this metallic skirt!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pseze said:


> OK, Everyone made me feel great and my confidence was boosted. So I will try another. Again, tips are always welcome.
> 
> DVF dress, no idea the style, but I love the colors.
> Black waist belt by Brave
> Lemon brushed tights in espresso
> Bussola Woodville boots in espresso
> Minkoff Nikki croc hobo in brown


 
Wow - this a fabulous look! You have wonderful taste and a great sense of style!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

weibaobai said:


>


 
Fab as always!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant fur, COS SWEATER, HELMUT LANG LEATHER PANTS, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, Celine Gourmette bag


 
I absolutely love your style!



hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this yesterday. The sweater is J. crew, the skirt is H&M, and the shoes are Miu Miu. To add some holiday sparkle I also added the belt from Kate Spade.


 
I love it -- very festive!



bbagsforever said:


> Love this metallic skirt!


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant fur, COS SWEATER, HELMUT LANG LEATHER PANTS, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, Celine Gourmette bag



Lovely outfit. The Marant fur is beautiful.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing BA&SH LUIGI DRESS, SAINT LAURENT BOOTIES, Chanel 2.55 bag, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE, ISABEL MARANT TANIA STUDDED BELT.


----------



## Flip88

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant fur, COS SWEATER, HELMUT LANG LEATHER PANTS, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, Celine Gourmette bag



Gorgeous OOTD. Love all of it. &#9829;


----------



## ericanjensen

*Joie *Rick Owens *G-Star *Rupert Sanderson *MJ


----------



## trustlove

ericanjensen said:


> *Joie *Rick Owens *G-Star *Rupert Sanderson *MJ




Cute outfit


----------



## friday13bride

From Friday. I attended my DD holiday party at school: James Jeans, JCrew blazer, Italian fur vest(don't know designer)


----------



## friday13bride

This is from yesterday. I had a wake to attend and realized I do not own a single pair of basic black pants. Yikes!!
Banana republic blazer, velvet  top, Loft plaid pants. Nine West heels


----------



## marie-lou

nerimanna said:


> outfit of the night:
> 
> voxx new york dress
> report elroy thigh high boots
> forever 21 accessories



Wow! Amazing outfit!!


----------



## nerimanna

marie-lou said:


> Wow! Amazing outfit!!


thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

trustlove said:


> Cute outfit



Thank you


----------



## Perfect Day

friday13bride said:


> From Friday. I attended my DD holiday party at school: James Jeans, JCrew blazer, Italian fur vest(don't know designer)
> View attachment 2438759



Love this!


----------



## ericanjensen

Have to say good bye to this Burberry Prorsum jacket today.  I'm a little sad ;(


----------



## Gerry

Why,Erica? You look cute in it!!


----------



## Paris Darling

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant fur, COS SWEATER, HELMUT LANG LEATHER PANTS, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, Celine Gourmette bag



Love every single item of this outfit!  I could wear this every day!


----------



## friday13bride

Perfect Day said:


> Love this!




Thank you!


----------



## MrsPPS

nerimanna said:


> great bag! and i can't help but notice the beautiful architecture in this apartment (?) hallway  so nice!



Thank you.  The hallway belongs to a country house hotel we stopped in - all the decor was gorgeous and the building itself was stunning.


----------



## Kimber7

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant fur, COS SWEATER, HELMUT LANG LEATHER PANTS, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, VITA FEDE BRACELETS, Celine Gourmette bag


Absolutely love all of this! Beautiful outfit dear ^_^


----------



## Flip88

ericanjensen said:


> Have to say good bye to this Burberry Prorsum jacket today.  I'm a little sad ;(



I like it too, looks good on you - why the departure?


----------



## ahnyah

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a pop of fuchsia with my new Boutique 9 heels, Jacob dress, Chanel bag and BCBG belt.


so nice
kinda 50s inspired 
love it


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Have to say good bye to this Burberry Prorsum jacket today.  I'm a little sad ;(




You look wonderful!


----------



## fufu

friday13bride said:


> This is from yesterday. I had a wake to attend and realized I do not own a single pair of basic black pants. Yikes!!
> Banana republic blazer, velvet  top, Loft plaid pants. Nine West heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438762



Great outfit, and you look really great in short hair ^^


----------



## fufu

Go green today  













Top: From online website
Jeans: Motiv 
Heels: Everbest 
Bag: Chloe small Paraty - Scuba Blue
Accessories: Michael Negrin and Pandora


----------



## marie-lou

ericanjensen said:


> Have to say good bye to this Burberry Prorsum jacket today.  I'm a little sad ;(



You look beautiful!!
Why does the jacket have togo?


----------



## bbagsforever

Paris Darling said:


> Love every single item of this outfit!  I could wear this every day!



Thanks!


----------



## friday13bride

fufu said:


> Great outfit, and you look really great in short hair ^^




Aw, thanks!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ericanjensen said:


> Have to say good bye to this Burberry Prorsum jacket today.  I'm a little sad ;(



you look like you stepped off the runway in the outfit - gorgeous!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

Gerry said:


> Why,Erica? You look cute in it!!





Flip88 said:


> I like it too, looks good on you - why the departure?





Bratty1919 said:


> You look wonderful!





marie-lou said:


> You look beautiful!!
> Why does the jacket have togo?





CEC.LV4eva said:


> you look like you stepped off the runway in the outfit - gorgeous!!!



Thank you.  It was one size too small.  I thought long and hard about it but in the end, I needed a size up.  Quite sad about it really


----------



## louvigilante

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you.  It was one size too small.  I thought long and hard about it but in the end, I needed a size up.  Quite sad about it really




Sorry to hear. What a beautiful piece but in the end at least it can go to someone who it fits. You did look amazing in it though. Lovely color on you.


----------



## ericanjensen

All Rick Owens today except the no name bag


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> All Rick Owens today except the no name bag




Fun bag!


----------



## iluvmybags

Today's Outfit:

Rag & Bone Top
MOTHER Jeans
Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket
Chan Luu Scarf
Jimmy Choo Moto Boots
Loeffler Randall Ryder Bag


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yesterday's outfit - a very casual day:

Top: Equipment
Jeans: 7 For All Mankind
Shoes: Prada


----------



## yoyotomatoe

iluvmybags said:


> Today's Outfit:
> 
> Rag & Bone Top
> MOTHER Jeans
> Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket
> Chan Luu Scarf
> Jimmy Choo Moto Boots
> Loeffler Randall Ryder Bag
> 
> View attachment 2444114


Wow nice bag!


----------



## pquiles

Dress: BCBG
Shoes: Louboutin
Scarf: LV


----------



## whoknowsx

pquiles said:


> Dress: BCBG
> Shoes: Louboutin
> Scarf: LV




Hot momma!


----------



## pquiles

whoknowsx said:


> Hot momma!




Thank you


----------



## iluvmybags

pquiles said:


> Dress: BCBG
> Shoes: Louboutin
> Scarf: LV



Love your scarf!


----------



## _Cina

iluvmybags said:


> Today's Outfit:
> 
> Rag & Bone Top
> MOTHER Jeans
> Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket
> Chan Luu Scarf
> Jimmy Choo Moto Boots
> Loeffler Randall Ryder Bag
> 
> View attachment 2444114


I loooove your outfit, iluvmybags! Would wear it just like that! Perfect!


----------



## Bratty1919

pquiles said:


> Dress: BCBG
> Shoes: Louboutin
> Scarf: LV




Wow- nice!


----------



## ericanjensen

iluvmybags said:


> Today's Outfit:
> 
> Rag & Bone Top
> MOTHER Jeans
> Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket
> Chan Luu Scarf
> Jimmy Choo Moto Boots
> Loeffler Randall Ryder Bag
> 
> View attachment 2444114



The Ryder is one of my favorite bags.  Awesome!







*A.P.C. *Smythe *Current/elliott *Won Hundred


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Ellapretty

Took the Henkaa convertible dress on my recent holiday to Turks & Caicos:


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vivienne Westwood Anglomania *Helmut Lang *Marc Jacobs *Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## MrsPPS

Some OOTDs from 2013...




Hope everyone has a fabulous 2014!  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's outfits over the next few months.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

ericanjensen said:


> *Vivienne Westwood Anglomania *Helmut Lang *Marc Jacobs *Giuseppe Zanotti



This pic looks straight out of a magazine! You look great!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Vivienne Westwood Anglomania *Helmut Lang *Marc Jacobs *Giuseppe Zanotti




This is AWESOME!


----------



## sammie225

new years eve outfit : allsaints skirt,veromoda blouse,chanel bag and swarovski jewelry


----------



## bbagsforever

First outfit of 2014!


----------



## Stephie2800

ericanjensen said:


> The Ryder is one of my favorite bags.  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A.P.C. *Smythe *Current/elliott *Won Hundred



Love the outfit!!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Stephie2800

weibaobai said:


>



Wow, you look stunning . Love the jacket!


----------



## ericanjensen

Stephie2800 said:


> Love the outfit!!





AllSaintsAddict said:


> This pic looks straight out of a magazine! You look great!





Bratty1919 said:


> This is AWESOME!



Thank you!






*A.F. Vandevorst *Helmut Lang *Alaia *MJ


----------



## whoknowsx

weibaobai said:


>



You have the best style! I love your blog.


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A.F. Vandevorst *Helmut Lang *Alaia *MJ


 
You look great.  Love your heels. Love your blog and the close up shot of heel.


----------



## bbagsforever

The friend I share a blog with in a sportswear inspired winter outfit!


----------



## ncch

bbagsforever said:


> The friend I share a blog with in a sportswear inspired winter outfit!



Love this sweater!  Who makes it?


----------



## karinapricilla

crop top and full midi skirt!


----------



## karinapricilla

karinapricilla said:


> crop top and full midi skirt!



omg why is the picture appear so big? anyone please tell me how to make it smaller?


----------



## LouboutinChick

karinapricilla said:


> crop top and full midi skirt!




Beautiful&#10084;&#65039; You look very beautiful. I love your skirt. It's a fantastic outfit. Are the shoes CL Pigalle's?

The photo is not too big. It is perfect.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## kcf68

Wowsa your shoes!


----------



## Flip88

karinapricilla said:


> crop top and full midi skirt!



Love this


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing JW ANDERSON WINDOWPANE SWEATER, Isabel Marant skirt, Zara thigh high boots, By Malene Birger Coat, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS, CARTIER  TRINITY RING.


----------



## Nathalya

weibaobai said:


>



Love this outfit, esp your sweater!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JW ANDERSON WINDOWPANE SWEATER, Isabel Marant skirt, Zara thigh high boots, By Malene Birger Coat, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS, CARTIER  TRINITY RING.


 
WOW! This is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you HermesNewbie!



HermesNewbie said:


> Fab as always!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love your style!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it -- very festive!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you stephie, you're too kind!



Stephie2800 said:


> Wow, you look stunning . Love the jacket!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Nathalya~ rag and bone make beautiful sweaters!



Nathalya said:


> Love this outfit, esp your sweater!


----------



## dorcast

pseze said:


> OK, Everyone made me feel great and my confidence was boosted. So I will try another. Again, tips are always welcome.
> 
> DVF dress, no idea the style, but I love the colors.
> Black waist belt by Brave
> Lemon brushed tights in espresso
> Bussola Woodville boots in espresso
> Minkoff Nikki croc hobo in brown



You look great!   I hope you continue to feel good and post for us.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Today's outfit - took this from my instagram


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vera Wang lavender label *Band of Outsiders *All Saints


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## jlinds

justpeachy4397 said:


> Today's outfit - took this from my instagram
> View attachment 2451785


Love this! Can you ID your jacket? Thanks!


----------



## justpeachy4397

jlinds said:


> Love this! Can you ID your jacket? Thanks!



Thanks! It's actually Puma!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>



Love that jacket!


----------



## Ellapretty

justpeachy4397 said:


> Today's outfit - took this from my instagram
> View attachment 2451785



Such a beauty


----------



## Ellapretty

It's so cooooold! Flannel shirts & sweater vests are very necessary in this weather!

Shirt: Old Navy, Necklace: Le Chateau, Jeggings: Garage, Bag: LV Speedy 25, Boots: Old Navy







Vest: Old Navy, Shirt: H&M, Jeans: Garage, Boots: Old Navy, Bag: Balenciaga City


----------



## jtf0420

Sweater: Rebecca Taylor
Shirt: Equipment
Skirt: Topshop
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
Booties: Rag & Bone

also posted on my blog www.callmejblog.com !


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>




You look lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Sweater: Rebecca Taylor
> Shirt: Equipment
> Skirt: Topshop
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> 
> also posted on my blog www.callmejblog.com !




Very nice!


----------



## Jesssh

jtf0420 said:


> Sweater: Rebecca Taylor
> Shirt: Equipment
> Skirt: Topshop
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> 
> also posted on my blog www.callmejblog.com !



I really like your blog pics so far! (And your pashli. ) Please keep posting!

~~ OOTD Lurker


----------



## ericanjensen

*Elizabeth & James *Handmade Etsy skirt


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Elizabeth & James *Handmade Etsy skirt


 
I love that combo of the lacy looking skirt with the heels.


----------



## shalomjude

ericanjensen said:


> *Elizabeth & James *Handmade Etsy skirt



Great outfit


----------



## gonesburger

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JW ANDERSON WINDOWPANE SWEATER, Isabel Marant skirt, Zara thigh high boots, By Malene Birger Coat, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS, CARTIER  TRINITY RING.




You look so cool!


----------



## ericanjensen

shalomjude said:


> Great outfit



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> I love that combo of the lacy looking skirt with the heels.



Thank you


----------



## jtf0420

Jesssh said:


> I really like your blog pics so far! (And your pashli. ) Please keep posting!
> 
> ~~ OOTD Lurker



Thank you so much!


----------



## jtf0420

Coat: Milly (Old)
Top: Kate Spade Sierra Top
Jeans: Kate Spade Broome Street Jeans
Heels: C. Wonder

more on www.callmejblog.com


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jtf0420 said:


> Coat: Milly (Old)
> Top: Kate Spade Sierra Top
> Jeans: Kate Spade Broome Street Jeans
> Heels: C. Wonder
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com



You're so cute! I love this outfit.


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Elizabeth & James *Handmade Etsy skirt




I love this- can you tell me more about the skirt???


----------



## Prada_Princess

ericanjensen said:


> *Elizabeth & James *Handmade Etsy skirt



Love the skirt &#9829;


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Coat: Milly (Old)
> Top: Kate Spade Sierra Top
> Jeans: Kate Spade Broome Street Jeans
> Heels: C. Wonder
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com




So very cute!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> I love this- can you tell me more about the skirt???


I bought it from Tutus Chic on Etsy 


Prada_Princess said:


> Love the skirt &#9829;



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Fausto Puglisi *Trouve *Wolford *Azzedine Alaia *Miu Miu


----------



## LouboutinChick

ericanjensen said:


> *Fausto Puglisi *Trouve *Wolford *Azzedine Alaia *Miu Miu



Loving this outfit on you


----------



## 7Famark

Lazy day work outfit
Shirt: BDG
Jeans: 7 For all Mankind
Shoes: Jimmy Choo


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Fausto Puglisi *Trouve *Wolford *Azzedine Alaia *Miu Miu



Wow lady- love this!


----------



## quynh_1206

Crop top: Tobi
Skirt: Nasty Gal
Clutch: Coach
Shoes: Zara


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks kcf68! 




kcf68 said:


> Love that jacket!


----------



## LouboutinChick

quynh_1206 said:


> Crop top: Tobi
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara




Stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I love your skirt. Your whole outfit is amazing&#9786;&#65039;
Lovely silver color.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much bratty! 




Bratty1919 said:


> You look lovely!


----------



## weibaobai

You look lovely! 




quynh_1206 said:


> Crop top: Tobi
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Great outfit and your moto jacket looks fab on you.


weibaobai said:


>


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES IVY SMUDGE PRINT SKIRT, Acne Lia knit, Isabel Marant Sade jacket, Saint Laurent boots, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH.


----------



## anasa

On vacation in the tropics = no polar vortex for me. &#128513;

Dress: Gap
Shoes: Chanel
Bag: Chanel

Instagram: thetravellog


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Crop top: Tobi
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara




Wow- you look insanely good as always  Where are that has such perfect weather? Wish it was as warm here...


----------



## ericanjensen

LouboutinChick said:


> Loving this outfit on you





Bratty1919 said:


> Wow lady- love this!



Thank you!!

Wearing my Vivienne Westwood coat again because I LOVE IT!


----------



## julianorman

ericanjensen said:


> Wearing my Vivienne Westwood coat again because I LOVE IT!



Beautiful. I tip my hat back to you.


----------



## KrissieNO.5




----------



## debssx3

Just came back from watching Lion King in Pantages!!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Wearing my Vivienne Westwood coat again because I LOVE IT!




Lovely! How's the weather there? I'm overseas ATM


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely! How's the weather there? I'm overseas ATM



It snowed yesterday and it's cold but not like other parts of the country......thank heavens!







*Nicole Miller *Doma *Wolford *Rick Owens *Loeffler Randall


----------



## Nathalya

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2457421
> 
> Just came back from watching Lion King in Pantages!!


Cute!



ericanjensen said:


> It snowed yesterday and it's cold but not like other parts of the country......thank heavens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicole Miller *Doma *Wolford *Rick Owens *Loeffler Randall



Beautiful shade of green! Looks good on you.


----------



## quynh_1206

LouboutinChick said:


> Stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I love your skirt. Your whole outfit is amazing&#9786;&#65039;
> Lovely silver color.


 
Thank you so much, LouboutinChick!


----------



## quynh_1206

weibaobai said:


> You look lovely!


 
Thank you, weibaobai! Same to you!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- you look insanely good as always  Where are that has such perfect weather? Wish it was as warm here...


 

Awweee...thank you, Bratty1919. You are too kind! I live in Houston so we don't get much cold weather here. It can get unbearably hot here in the summer time.:tumbleweed:


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you yoyotomatoe!  It's my very favorite leather jacket! 




yoyotomatoe said:


> Great outfit and your moto jacket looks fab on you.


----------



## jtf0420

Blouse: Equipment
Skirt: J. Crew
Vest: J. Crew
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
Booties: Rag & Bone (not shown here)

More on www.callmejblog.com !!
Also follow me on instagram @jourdanfuentes !


----------



## jtf0420

caroulemapoulen said:


> You're so cute! I love this outfit.


 Thank you!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

#1 DivaNY.com Trench Coat / Bebe Jeans / Not Rated Boots / Balenciaga First










#2 H&M Coat / Target Sweater / Hudson Jeans / Wild Diva boots / Balenciaga First


----------



## jlinds

justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks! It's actually Puma!



So cute! Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Awweee...thank you, Bratty1919. You are too kind! I live in Houston so we don't get much cold weather here. It can get unbearably hot here in the summer time.:tumbleweed:




I know- I'm originally from TX


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> It snowed yesterday and it's cold but not like other parts of the country......thank heavens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicole Miller *Doma *Wolford *Rick Owens *Loeffler Randall




These colors are perfect on you


----------



## MrsPPS

Bringing a little bit of sunshine to a cold winter's day...  




Coat: Dorothy Perkins
Jeans: Gap
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## iluvmybags

Today's outfit

Free People Sweater
J Brand 'Maria' High Rise Skinny Jeans
Marc Jacobs Scarf
Chloe Paddington Boots


----------



## iluvmybags

ericanjensen said:


> It snowed yesterday and it's cold but not like other parts of the country......thank heavens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicole Miller *Doma *Wolford *Rick Owens *Loeffler Randall



Love your bag!  I'm using the same bag in Maroon, but I've been eyeing the Mint Green one on their website!


----------



## Flip88

iluvmybags said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Free People Sweater
> J Brand 'Maria' High Rise Skinny Jeans
> Marc Jacobs Scarf
> Chloe Paddington Boots
> 
> View attachment 2459723



Those boots are perfect


----------



## Ellapretty

Trying out leather panel leggings for the first time &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Bratty1919

MrsPPS said:


> Bringing a little bit of sunshine to a cold winter's day...
> 
> View attachment 2459476
> 
> 
> Coat: Dorothy Perkins
> Jeans: Gap
> Scarf: Alexander McQueen
> Bag: Louis Vuitton




Love the touch of yellow!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Ellapretty said:


> Trying out leather panel leggings for the first time í*½í¸³




Wow&#128522; They look fantastic. I have those too.
I love them. You look beautiful in these.


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> These colors are perfect on you


Thank you!  I love this color of green 


iluvmybags said:


> Love your bag!  I'm using the same bag in Maroon, but I've been eyeing the Mint Green one on their website!



Thanks!  Isn't it the best bag?  I love it!






*Sass & Bide *Rag & Bone *Alexander Wang *Gianvito Rossi


----------



## nerimanna

everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other 

shoes (gibi, local brand)
bandage dress (unbranded)
bag (chanel woc)


----------



## kcf68

nerimanna said:


> everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other
> 
> shoes (gibi, local brand)
> bandage dress (unbranded)
> bag (chanel woc)


Very cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!  I love this color of green
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Isn't it the best bag?  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sass & Bide *Rag & Bone *Alexander Wang *Gianvito Rossi




Super girly - love the shoes!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other
> 
> shoes (gibi, local brand)
> bandage dress (unbranded)
> bag (chanel woc)




One lucky SO


----------



## nerimanna

jtf0420 said:


> Coat: Milly (Old)
> Top: Kate Spade Sierra Top
> Jeans: Kate Spade Broome Street Jeans
> Heels: C. Wonder
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com


very chic! styling, tailoring and the color balance... all perfect!


----------



## quynh_1206

nerimanna said:


> everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other
> 
> shoes (gibi, local brand)
> bandage dress (unbranded)
> bag (chanel woc)


 
You are gorgeous....that dress fits you like a glove!


----------



## nerimanna

quynh_1206 said:


> Crop top: Tobi
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara


Cute!


----------



## nerimanna

bbagsforever said:


> The friend I share a blog with in a sportswear inspired winter outfit!



very cute


----------



## nerimanna

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing JW ANDERSON WINDOWPANE SWEATER, Isabel Marant skirt, Zara thigh high boots, By Malene Birger Coat, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS, CARTIER  TRINITY RING.


love the boldness & the monochrome of this style. there's an element of futuristic and utilitarian... looks great!


----------



## nerimanna

kcf68 said:


> Very cute!


thank you! have a nice day


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> One lucky SO


aw thanks bratty1919  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

quynh_1206 said:


> You are gorgeous....that dress fits you like a glove!


thank you!  the dress was affordable too  enjoy your day!


----------



## nerimanna

weibaobai said:


>



love the booties!


----------



## julianorman

nerimanna said:


> everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other
> 
> shoes (gibi, local brand)
> bandage dress (unbranded)
> bag (chanel woc)



Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CoachGirl12

.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks nerimanna! 






nerimanna said:


> love the booties!


----------



## Kimber7

nerimanna said:


> everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other
> 
> shoes (gibi, local brand)
> bandage dress (unbranded)
> bag (chanel woc)


you look gorgeous!


----------



## summer2815

KrissieNO.5 said:


>



LOVE this!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

summer2815 said:


> LOVE this!



Thank you!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

KrissieNO.5 said:


>


 
You look fabulous!


----------



## nerimanna

julianorman said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


thank you  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

Kimber7 said:


> you look gorgeous!


thank you kimber7  enjoy your day!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

HermesNewbie said:


> You look fabulous!



Oh my! Thank you!! :kiss:


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Stella McCartney Intarsia top, ZARA RED TROUSERS, GIVENCHY HEELS, SAINT LAURENT SUEDE BETTY BAG, SAINT LAURENT SKINNY BELT.


----------



## Flip88

Ellapretty said:


> Trying out leather panel leggings for the first time &#128563;



They look perfect on you I think 







nerimanna said:


> everyone looks amazing here! sharing an outfit from last night's dinner date with my significant other
> 
> shoes (gibi, local brand)
> bandage dress (unbranded)
> bag (chanel woc)



You look so beautiful


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Stella McCartney Intarsia top, ZARA RED TROUSERS, GIVENCHY HEELS, SAINT LAURENT SUEDE BETTY BAG, SAINT LAURENT SKINNY BELT.



Lovely outfit ..love the blue against the red  great location too


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant prescott boots,zara leather jacket,primark dress


----------



## nerimanna

Flip88 said:


> They look perfect on you I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so beautiful



thank you  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant prescott boots,zara leather jacket,primark dress


love the all-black ensemble


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## LouboutinChick

weibaobai said:


>




Great outfit&#10084;&#65039; I love it.


----------



## julianorman

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Stella McCartney Intarsia top, ZARA RED TROUSERS, GIVENCHY HEELS, SAINT LAURENT SUEDE BETTY BAG, SAINT LAURENT SKINNY BELT.



Great outfit. Great presentation. Great photo.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alexander Wang *Doma *Loeffler Randall


----------



## quynh_1206

Outfit 1:
Jacket: Barneys Originals
Top: Forever 21
Jeggings: Jbrand
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
Boots: Hunter

Outfit 2:
Dress: Forever 21
Bag: Kate Spade
Boots: Sam Edelman


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving my coral leopard scarf from express! Had to wear snowboots because it's still quite slushy outside.


----------



## Litsa

Camo Jacket


----------



## ericanjensen

*Indah *DKNY *Simone Rocha *Pollini


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing H&M Trenchcoat, Zara top, Lover pants, GIVENCHY SANDALS, GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CLUTCH, Cartier Trinity ring, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING.


----------



## sabel23

My ootd now is a skinny jeans and hanging blouse


----------



## aliwishesbear

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Stella McCartney Intarsia top, ZARA RED TROUSERS, GIVENCHY HEELS, SAINT LAURENT SUEDE BETTY BAG, SAINT LAURENT SKINNY BELT.



love the red trousers!


----------



## aliwishesbear

right before xmas i was feeling especially festive in this red skirt!


----------



## julianorman

ericanjensen said:


> *Indah *DKNY *Simone Rocha *Pollini



That all-black outfit is especially striking against the red highlights in your hair.


----------



## Litsa




----------



## quynh_1206

Ellapretty said:


>


 
I love everything about this outfit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## ericanjensen

julianorman said:


> That all-black outfit is especially striking against the red highlights in your hair.



Thank you


----------



## Litsa




----------



## KrissieNO.5

Isabel marant
Paige denim
Hermes constance
Celine sunnies


----------



## trustlove

Ellapretty said:


>




Love this


----------



## Pollie-Jean

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Isabel marant
> Paige denim
> Hermes constance
> Celine sunnies



Love this coat


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Photo didn't upload


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this coat



Thank you. I'm pretty in love with it myself I can't stop wearing it!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Indah *DKNY *Simone Rocha *Pollini




Wow, looking good!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing H&M Trenchcoat, Zara top, Lover pants, GIVENCHY SANDALS, GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CLUTCH, Cartier Trinity ring, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING.




Cute


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ZARA CROPPED TEE, Stella McCartney pencil skirt, Lover tuxedo blazer, SAINT LAURENT BETTY BAG, DIANE KORDAS NECKLACE, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, GIVENCHY SANDALS.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Family wedding yesterday

Top - Guess (actually a dress but worn as a top)
Skirt - AllSaints
Shoes - Nine West
Clutch - Alexander Wang
Belt - Vintage

This is actually one of my favourite outfits 

Please ignore the backdrop - it was a country house hotel that doesn't appear to have updated their toilets in quite some time!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## ericanjensen

*Kroshetta by Papillion *Kate Spade *Vera Wang


----------



## itsmeL007

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Family wedding yesterday
> 
> Top - Guess (actually a dress but worn as a top)
> Skirt - AllSaints
> Shoes - Nine West
> Clutch - Alexander Wang
> Belt - Vintage
> 
> This is actually one of my favourite outfits
> 
> Please ignore the backdrop - it was a country house hotel that doesn't appear to have updated their toilets in quite some time!





LoveLovelove the skirt!! Super cute....


----------



## luv2run41

At work today, booo hooo, my kids have the day off.  They are home with my husband and having a nice time.  My leopard LE speedy. Excuse the ugly work bathroom, hope no one walks in haha!!


----------



## jtf0420

Jacket, Turtleneck, and Shirt: J. Crew
Jeans: J Brand 
Boots: Tory Burch
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim

more on my blog www.callmejblog.com !


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Litsa

jtf0420 said:


> Jacket, Turtleneck, and Shirt: J. Crew
> Jeans: J Brand
> Boots: Tory Burch
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
> 
> more on my blog www.callmejblog.com !



Very nice outfit!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Zara military coat, RAG AND BONE FEDORA, JOSEPH KNIT, Dries Van Noten trousers, JIMMY CHOO AGNES HEELS, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant boots,river island vest,maje dress,proenza schouler bag,


----------



## quynh_1206

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant boots,river island vest,maje dress,proenza schouler bag,


 
Love your bag!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Coat: Victoria's Secret
Dress: Zara
Bag: Kate Spade
Flats: Kate Spade


----------



## melikey

Rodarte, Céline, Vans.


----------



## just1morebag

Lauren sweater..camuto boots...coach flap bag


----------



## aliwishesbear

huge snow storm here in DC!


----------



## Ellapretty

2 recent outfits:


----------



## itsmeL007

aliwishesbear said:


> huge snow storm here in DC!





...so lovely!


----------



## itsmeL007

Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent outfits:




Love your sweater!!  2nd pic super cute...


----------



## jtf0420

Blazer: DVF
Top: Alice & Olivia
Skirt: Milly
Shoes: J. Crew
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
Sunglasses: Tory Burch

more on my blog www.callmejblog.com


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## gucci fan

aliwishesbear said:


> huge snow storm here in DC!


Great pic!  I live in DC too and a friend of mine wants to take a similar pic as well!


----------



## nascar fan

aliwishesbear said:


> huge snow storm here in DC!



this pic needs to be somewhere more than tpf.  a magazine, framed and on a wall, etc.  it is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

itsmeL007 said:


> ...so lovely!


 Thanks!!



gucci fan said:


> Great pic!  I live in DC too and a friend of mine wants to take a similar pic as well!


  Thanks!  we don't get snow storms like this often around here!



nascar fan said:


> this pic needs to be somewhere more than tpf.  a magazine, framed and on a wall, etc.  it is gorgeous!!!!!!!


  awww that's so sweet!  it'll actually be going up on my blog soon with more pics!  hahaha i actually have quite a few.


----------



## ericanjensen

*J Crew *Rachel Roy *Rick Owens *Vintage


----------



## agalarowicz

first pictures in a very very long time. its been so cold this year. j. crew, equipment, lululemon, stuart weitzman, celine


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## sammie225

knit-primark,boots-Isabel marant,skort-zara


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mine from today:


----------



## jtf0420

Turtleneck: Gap
Top: Tibi
Skirt: J. Crew
SHoes: J. Crew
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
Jewelry: David Yurman

More on www.callmejblog.com !


----------



## kcf68

agalarowicz said:


> first pictures in a very very long time. its been so cold this year. j. crew, equipment, lululemon, stuart weitzman, celine


Pretty picture!


----------



## just1morebag

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine from today:



Awesome!!


----------



## just1morebag

agalarowicz said:


> first pictures in a very very long time. its been so cold this year. j. crew, equipment, lululemon, stuart weitzman, celine



Great Outfit and bag!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ZARA SKIRT, ACNE SHIRT, GIVENCHY HEELS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA CROSS BODY BAG, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Turtleneck: Gap
> Top: Tibi
> Skirt: J. Crew
> SHoes: J. Crew
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
> Jewelry: David Yurman
> 
> More on www.callmejblog.com !




Beyond lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ZARA SKIRT, ACNE SHIRT, GIVENCHY HEELS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA CROSS BODY BAG, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.




Cute- really love that skirt.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hope this counts as outfit of the day
=)
Shoes by CL
Sash davids bridal
Dress George bride
Hair Arturo rios Bridal


----------



## itsmeL007

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136



Congratulations! Your beautiful!


----------



## itsmeL007

agalarowicz said:


> first pictures in a very very long time. its been so cold this year. j. crew, equipment, lululemon, stuart weitzman, celine



I like this look a lot!!


----------



## kcf68

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136


Congrats !  Beautiful!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>




Cute pose


----------



## Bratty1919

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136




Congrats- you look very cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

aliwishesbear said:


> huge snow storm here in DC!



Love how you took advantage of the snow storm for your picture! 




Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent outfits:



Digging the sweater! 




agalarowicz said:


> first pictures in a very very long time. its been so cold this year. j. crew, equipment, lululemon, stuart weitzman, celine



Cute outfit!


----------



## lachifa

Litsa said:


>




Love your entire outfit!!!


----------



## louvigilante

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136




Simply beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Litsa

lachifa said:


> Love your entire outfit!!!





Bratty1919 said:


> Cute pose



Thank you!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Free People Sweater
Current/Elliott Sleeveless Denim Moto Jacket
Current/Elliott Side Slit Stiletto Jeans
Jimmy Choo Moto Boots


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Snowy in NYC. Something I threw together.


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Snowy in NYC. Something I threw together.



Krissie! It doesn't look like you are freezing!!! Lol! So cute!


----------



## soleilbrun

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136


 Congratulations!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Krissie! It doesn't look like you are freezing!!! Lol! So cute!



Aww thank Pao! I need some sun in my life!


----------



## Perfect Day

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136



&#9829; beautiful! !


----------



## melikey

Maison Kitsuné, A.P.C., Givenchy, Newton Running.


----------



## Bratty1919

melikey said:


> Maison Kitsuné, A.P.C., Givenchy, Newton Running.
> 
> View attachment 2479192




Very fun, and cute!


----------



## melikey

Bratty1919 said:


> Very fun, and cute!




Thank you.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Anthro *Kate Spade *Valentino


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

Wearing an H&M Hat, Ann Taylor coat, Balenciaga bag and Nine West booties.


----------



## quynh_1206

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136


 
You look BEAUTIFUL!!! Many congrats to you!!!


----------



## jtf0420

Vest and Sweater: Banana Republic
Skirt: J.Crew
Booties: Rag & Bone
Bag: 3.1 Phillip LIm


----------



## Litsa

ericanjensen said:


> *Anthro *Kate Spade *Valentino



LOVE this dress.


----------



## Litsa

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Wearing an H&M Hat, Ann Taylor coat, Balenciaga bag and Nine West booties.



Love this whole look.  The jacket is amazing, and I would never guess those booties are from Nine West.  They've really amped up their styles.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines pink coat, Acne Sapata knit, COS BEANIE, FRAME DENIM JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Blade bag, STUDIO NICHOLSON LUCIA SHIRT, BY JADA RINGS, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, MONICA VINADER SKINNY PAVE RING.


----------



## kcf68

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines pink coat, Acne Sapata knit, COS BEANIE, FRAME DENIM JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Blade bag, STUDIO NICHOLSON LUCIA SHIRT, BY JADA RINGS, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, MONICA VINADER SKINNY PAVE RING.


This really cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines pink coat, Acne Sapata knit, COS BEANIE, FRAME DENIM JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Blade bag, STUDIO NICHOLSON LUCIA SHIRT, BY JADA RINGS, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, MONICA VINADER SKINNY PAVE RING.




So pretty!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Vest and Sweater: Banana Republic
> Skirt: J.Crew
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip LIm




So very cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

ericanjensen said:


> *Anthro *Kate Spade *Valentino



very cute, love the skirt!


----------



## sammie225

Hat-H&M,Cardigan-H&M,Bag-Stella McCartney,Heel-Zara


----------



## melikey

A.P.C., Rodarte, Givenchy, Newton Running.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Joseph Man coat, Cos striped sweater, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Zara over the knee boots, Chanel 2.55 bag, CARTIER TRINITY RING, Elise Dray snake ring.


----------



## sammie225

zara blouse,zara blazer,hollister jeans,chanel medium flap


----------



## Bratty1919

melikey said:


> A.P.C., Rodarte, Givenchy, Newton Running.
> 
> View attachment 2482782




This is great!


----------



## quynh_1206

Crop Top: Nasty Gal
Skirt: Forever 21
Shoes: Asos
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## ericanjensen

*Velvet *Halston Heritage *Rick Owens *Adrienne Vitaddini


----------



## IramImtiaz

sammie225 said:


> zara blouse,zara blazer,hollister jeans,chanel medium flap



Those shoes are great! Loved the way you styled them.


----------



## brigadeiro

For Chinese New Year (Year of the Horse):

Chloe by Stella McCartney horse silk dress
Celine Bam Bam midi heels


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Ellapretty

Forever21 scarf:







Faux Fur Vest & Plaid:


----------



## roxies_mom

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Fur Vest & Plaid:


Love that scarf!!


----------



## Bratty1919

brigadeiro said:


> For Chinese New Year (Year of the Horse):
> 
> Chloe by Stella McCartney horse silk dress
> Celine Bam Bam midi heels




Cute combo - love that dress!


----------



## julianorman

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ZARA SKIRT, ACNE SHIRT, GIVENCHY HEELS, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA CROSS BODY BAG, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.



Love that skirt!


----------



## TJNEscada

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hope this counts as outfit of the day
> =)
> Shoes by CL
> Sash davids bridal
> Dress George bride
> Hair Arturo rios Bridal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477135
> View attachment 2477136


Stunning!  Big congrats!!


----------



## emma_

Fridays OOTD: 

Wearing glasson jeans, Louis Vuitton speedy 30 in Epi leather, country road shoes, and witchery scarf


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ericanjensen said:


> *Velvet *Halston Heritage *Rick Owens *Adrienne Vitaddini



Wow, that's hot !! 
Love the bag !


----------



## Flip88

jtf0420 said:


> Vest and Sweater: Banana Republic
> Skirt: J.Crew
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip LIm



Love the look!


----------



## jalapeno

sammie225 said:


> zara blouse,zara blazer,hollister jeans,chanel medium flap




Your shoes!!!! Sooo pretty!! May I know whom they're by?


----------



## nerimanna

something Chinese New Year inspired... a cheongsam maxi dress for a day out with my mother.

Dress - A/X
Bag- Furla futura shopper bag
Sandals - Coach


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> something Chinese New Year inspired... a cheongsam maxi dress for a day out with my mother.
> 
> Dress - A/X
> Bag- Furla futura shopper bag
> Sandals - Coach




You look wonderful!


----------



## kcf68

emma_ said:


> Fridays OOTD:
> 
> Wearing glasson jeans, Louis Vuitton speedy 30 in Epi leather, country road shoes, and witchery scarf
> 
> View attachment 2485400



This is cute!  Love the scarf!


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> You look wonderful!


thank you bratty1919!


----------



## Nathalya

nerimanna said:


> something Chinese New Year inspired... a cheongsam maxi dress for a day out with my mother.
> 
> Dress - A/X
> Bag- Furla futura shopper bag
> Sandals - Coach



Beautiful!


----------



## Lena186

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines pink coat, Acne Sapata knit, COS BEANIE, FRAME DENIM JEANS, ACNE PISTOL BOOTS, Celine Blade bag, STUDIO NICHOLSON LUCIA SHIRT, BY JADA RINGS, ELISE DRAY SNAKE RING, MONICA VINADER SKINNY PAVE RING.



Lovely coat!


----------



## Perfect Day

ericanjensen said:


> *Velvet *Halston Heritage *Rick Owens *Adrienne Vitaddini



Love this!


----------



## nerimanna

Nathalya said:


> Beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## goddessdiana

Pink chanel suit and hermes bag.


----------



## goddessdiana

Will post pics later.


----------



## emma_

kcf68 said:


> This is cute!  Love the scarf!



Thanks


----------



## sammie225

jalapeno said:


> Your shoes!!!! Sooo pretty!! May I know whom they're by?



they are from zara


----------



## ericanjensen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow, that's hot !!
> Love the bag !





Perfect Day said:


> Love this!



Thank you both 






*G-star *Rag & Bone *Rick Owens *Corral


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## LocksAndKeys

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G-star *Rag & Bone *Rick Owens *Corral


Love your jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

weibaobai said:


>




I LOVE those shoes


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Zara plaid scarf, Acne knit, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, Celine Gourmette bag, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, CARTIER TRINITY RING, Elise Dray snake ring.


----------



## Litsa




----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bratty, they're one of my faves too!



Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE those shoes


----------



## whoknowsx

Litsa said:


>




Deets on this gorgeous sweater please!


----------



## Litsa

whoknowsx said:


> Deets on this gorgeous sweater please!



It's the Clu & Willoughby Silvestra sweater from Anthropologie!


----------



## Nathalya

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Zara plaid scarf, Acne knit, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, Celine Gourmette bag, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, CARTIER TRINITY RING, Elise Dray snake ring.



Gorgeous scarf and bag!


----------



## kcf68

weibaobai said:


>


You and your shoes kill me


----------



## kcf68

Litsa said:


>


Very cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Zara plaid scarf, Acne knit, STELLA MCCARTNEY BRYCE COAT, RAG AND BONE ROCK WITH HOLE JEANS, Celine Gourmette bag, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, CARTIER TRINITY RING, Elise Dray snake ring.



One of your best outfits ever


----------



## quynh_1206

Jacket: Express
Dress: Nasty Gal
Shoes: Asos
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## melodysaw

bbagsforever said:


> wearing zara plaid scarf, acne knit, stella mccartney bryce coat, rag and bone rock with hole jeans, celine gourmette bag, chloe susanna boots, cartier trinity ring, elise dray snake ring.



 nice outfit.


----------



## weibaobai

My shoe addiction kills my hubby too. teeheh.




kcf68 said:


> You and your shoes kill me


----------



## ericanjensen

*AllSaints *G-Star *Frye *Free People


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Express
> Dress: Nasty Gal
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff




This is very cute! Can you tell me about the necklace?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

brigadeiro said:


> For Chinese New Year (Year of the Horse):
> 
> Chloe by Stella McCartney horse silk dress
> Celine Bam Bam midi heels



Love the outfit! Especially those Celine heels!



quynh_1206 said:


> Crop Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Forever 21
> Shoes: Asos
> Bag: Michael Kors



Your style is lovely and very feminine


----------



## melikey

American Apparel, Rag & Bone, Dries Van Noten, Gap, Vans.


----------



## mularice

melikey said:


> American Apparel, Rag & Bone, Dries Van Noten, Gap, Vans.
> 
> View attachment 2491686



I love this type of casual style


----------



## Ellapretty

Some recent outfits:

Camel with pops of pink:






Plaid & Cable Knit:


----------



## brigadeiro

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the outfit! Especially those Celine heels!





Bratty1919 said:


> Cute combo - love that dress!



Thanks *CEC.LV4eva* and *Bratty1919*! 

Today was soooo hot! Wanted to dress up in heels and whatnot, but comfort and practicality won:

*Sincerely Jules 'Viva la Moda' tee
*Zara denim shorts
*Chanel black espadrilles
*Proenza Schouler PS11
*usual rings and watch


----------



## shalomjude

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *CEC.LV4eva* and *Bratty1919*!
> 
> Today was soooo hot! Wanted to dress up in heels and whatnot, but comfort and practicality won:
> 
> *Sincerely Jules 'Viva la Moda' tee
> *Zara denim shorts
> *Chanel black espadrilles
> *Proenza Schouler PS11
> *usual rings and watch



I love your style and your blog .. beautiful photographs .. hopefully the weather will 
cool down for you soon (love your wegner chairs too)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *CEC.LV4eva* and *Bratty1919*!
> 
> Today was soooo hot! Wanted to dress up in heels and whatnot, but comfort and practicality won:
> 
> *Sincerely Jules 'Viva la Moda' tee
> *Zara denim shorts
> *Chanel black espadrilles
> *Proenza Schouler PS11
> *usual rings and watch



Casual and cool - perfect for hot weather days! Love everything you've shown here


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> This is very cute! Can you tell me about the necklace?


 Thanks, Bratty1919! I bought it over a month ago from Baublebar. I don't see it on their website anymore.


----------



## quynh_1206

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Your style is lovely and very feminine


 
Thank you, CEC.LVeva! I am very girly when it comes to my style.


----------



## Bratty1919

melikey said:


> American Apparel, Rag & Bone, Dries Van Noten, Gap, Vans.
> 
> View attachment 2491686




This is fun - I like your expressions too, lol


----------



## melikey

Bratty1919 said:


> This is fun - I like your expressions too, lol




Haha thank you, you always say such nice things!


----------



## Ellapretty

roxies_mom said:


> Love that scarf!!



Thanks! So glad I was able to order it before it sold out


----------



## bbagsforever

Bratty1919 said:


> One of your best outfits ever



Thank you!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant fur coat, Celine red box bag, Saint Laurent boots, STELLA MCCARTNEY SKIRT, EQUIPMENT SLOANE SWEATER, Cartier Trinity ring, Elise Dray snake ring.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant fur coat, Celine red box bag, Saint Laurent boots, STELLA MCCARTNEY SKIRT, EQUIPMENT SLOANE SWEATER, Cartier Trinity ring, Elise Dray snake ring.




Super classy!


----------



## Ellapretty

Put on my winter whites today:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress
Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Put on my winter whites today:




This is very cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494354




Wow, lady! You look fab!


----------



## itsmeL007

weibaobai said:


>



......your shoes are dope!! Love them!


----------



## itsmeL007

Litsa said:


>



Love your sweater!! Really cute!


----------



## itsmeL007

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494354



Gorgeous!! The dress is beautiful! Love the Pigalle CL's.........


----------



## sammie225

hat-h&m,jacket-muubaa,jeans-h&m,bag-valentino


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

itsmeL007 said:


> Gorgeous!! The dress is beautiful! Love the Pigalle CL's.........





Bratty1919 said:


> Wow, lady! You look fab!



Thank you ladies! I love the dress, it's just stunning!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A more casual outfit:

Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan
Club Monaco T and tank tops
H&M faux suede leggings
Christian Louboutin Bootylili


----------



## ericanjensen

LocksAndKeys said:


> Love your jacket!



Thank you!  Me too


----------



## ericanjensen

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494354



What a great dress


----------



## Bratty1919

sammie225 said:


> hat-h&m,jacket-muubaa,jeans-h&m,bag-valentino



That bag is TDF!


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## twosmallwonders

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A more casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan
> 
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> 
> H&M faux suede leggings
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495527




Love them booties!


----------



## itsmeL007

cec.lv4eva said:


> a more casual outfit:
> 
> helmut lang sonar wool cardigan
> club monaco t and tank tops
> h&m faux suede leggings
> christian louboutin bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495527




i like it!!!!!!


----------



## itsmeL007

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2495972



Love your bag!


----------



## twosmallwonders

itsmeL007 said:


> Love your bag!




Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks again ladies!!! 



ericanjensen said:


> What a great dress





twosmallwonders said:


> Love them booties!





itsmeL007 said:


> i like it!!!!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2495972





Love that bag & the charms


----------



## Litsa




----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>




Love this


----------



## Litsa

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this


----------



## am2022

Adorable. !!!
I have a black halo Jackie dress in this hot color with black skirt - sad as it doesn't fit anymore .... Maybe someday ,... Or maybe not. 
QUOTE=CEC.LV4eva;26174678]Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress
Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140

View attachment 2494354

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Apelila

Simple outfit...I always matched the color of my shoes and bag


----------



## twosmallwonders

Bratty1919 said:


> Love that bag & the charms




Thank you!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES JOIE DE VIVRE SWEATER, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Celine Gourmette bag, Stella McCartney scarf, RAG AND BONE HARROW BOOTS, CARTIER TRINITY RING, MONICA VINADER SKINNY SHORT PAVE RING, Elise Dray snake ring, Mango coat, MARIA TASH CLICKER EARRINGS, ELISE DRAY EAR CUFF.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Splendid *Current/Elliott *Levi's *Belstaff *Marc Jacobs


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.


----------



## itsmeL007

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.



LOVE the coat and bag!
......are you ready for the new snow they are predicting now!!


----------



## melikey

Muji, A.P.C., James Perse, Gap, Céline.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

agalarowicz said:


> first pictures in a very very long time. its been so cold this year. j. crew, equipment, lululemon, stuart weitzman, celine



Very cute outfit. Oh, what size is your Celine? It's gorgeous

Thanks


----------



## brigadeiro

shalomjude said:


> I love your style and your blog .. beautiful photographs .. hopefully the weather will
> cool down for you soon (love your wegner chairs too)



Aw, thank you so much *shalomjude*!  :shame:  

It's a scorching 43 degrees today, I wore these outfits a few days ago (am currently in shorts and tank )

Top: 3.1 Phillip Lim x Koi Suwannagate rosette tank dress, Celine Bam Bam sandals, Celine Trio, Balenciaga bow rings

Bottom pic: Scanlan & Theodore pants, borrowed mom's top (hence double striping! ) and Seed Heritage striped espadrilles - holding my little boys' hand at the waddling pool


----------



## shalomjude

brigadeiro said:


> Aw, thank you so much *shalomjude*!  :shame:
> 
> It's a scorching 43 degrees today, I wore these outfits a few days ago (am currently in shorts and tank )
> 
> Top: 3.1 Phillip Lim x Koi Suwannagate rosette tank dress, Celine Bam Bam sandals, Celine Trio, Balenciaga bow rings
> 
> Bottom pic: Scanlan & Theodore pants, borrowed mom's top (hence double striping! ) and Seed Heritage striped espadrilles - holding my little boys' hand at the waddling pool



beautiful style  gosh I hope the weather improves  come on Adelaide weather.


----------



## Bratty1919

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.




I love this!


----------



## Perfect Day

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.



Nice outfit &#9829;


----------



## brigadeiro

shalomjude said:


> beautiful style  gosh I hope the weather improves  come on Adelaide weather.



Ooh, are you in Ads too *shalomjude*?


----------



## goyardlove

melikey said:


> Muji, A.P.C., James Perse, Gap, Céline.
> 
> View attachment 2500178


Your celine kicks are gorgeous


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing By Malene Birger Rufa coat, JOSEPH CASHMERE KNIT, Current Elliott jeans, Saint Laurent boots, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


----------



## Lena186

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger Rufa coat, JOSEPH CASHMERE KNIT, Current Elliott jeans, Saint Laurent boots, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.



Great coat!


----------



## jtf0420

Blouse: Peter Pilotto for Target
Shorts: Zara
Bag: Coach
Shoes: Vince
Jewelry: David Yurman Ring and Bracelets and Michele Watch

More on www.callmejblog.com !!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Juicy Couture
Clutch: Botkier
Shoes: Asos


----------



## kcf68

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger Rufa coat, JOSEPH CASHMERE KNIT, Current Elliott jeans, Saint Laurent boots, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


Love coat!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Juicy Couture
> Clutch: Botkier
> Shoes: Asos


Pretty dress!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Isabel Marant coat, IM pour H&M jacket & blouse, Zara BF jeans, Proenza Schouler bag, Malene Hocke scarf, Chanel sneakers:


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


> Isabel Marant coat, IM pour H&M jacket & blouse, Zara BF jeans, Proenza Schouler bag, Malene Hocke scarf, Chanel sneakers:




Lovely bag!


----------



## Jesssh

Ellapretty said:


> Put on my winter whites today:



This was so cute I had to go order a gingham blouse!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.



I love your outfit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## melikey

Barton Perreira, A.P.C., Uniqlo, Gap, Givenchy, Céline.


----------



## trustlove

Ellapretty said:


> Put on my winter whites today:




Love this look


----------



## Thick Filipina

jwcey.com/members/thickfilipinacelebrity/photos/photo?albumid=27&photoid=388





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> thread continued from here.
> 
> This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics and deets of the outfit you're wearing.  You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info.  That's what THIS thread is for!


----------



## Thick Filipina

jwcey.com/members/thickfilipinacelebrity/photos/photo?albumid=27&photoid=388





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> thread continued from here.
> 
> This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics and deets of the outfit you're wearing.  You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info.  That's what THIS thread is for!





Thick Filipina said:


> jwcey.com/members/thickfilipinacelebrity/photos/photo?albumid=27&photoid=388


----------



## Ellapretty

Jesssh said:


> This was so cute I had to go order a gingham blouse!



Too funny - what color did you get?



trustlove said:


> Love this look



Thanks!

Continuing the navy trend:


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Too funny - what color did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Continuing the navy trend:


Cute I like that navy cardigan!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Nathalya

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing WHISTLES JOIE DE VIVRE SWEATER, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Celine Gourmette bag, Stella McCartney scarf, RAG AND BONE HARROW BOOTS, CARTIER TRINITY RING, MONICA VINADER SKINNY SHORT PAVE RING, Elise Dray snake ring, Mango coat, MARIA TASH CLICKER EARRINGS, ELISE DRAY EAR CUFF.



Love this!


----------



## Nathalya

CEC.LV4eva said:


> A more casual outfit:
> 
> Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan
> Club Monaco T and tank tops
> H&M faux suede leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bootylili
> 
> View attachment 2495527



Beautiful! Love the booties


----------



## purse mommy

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.




I love how you mix hi/ low it shows that you have great style and fashion sense. Cute


----------



## nerimanna

Jenny Lauren said:


> I hope all of you in the North are staying warm this winter!  Here I'm wearing a J.Crew coat, Gap pants, Chanel bag and Nine West booties.



beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> View attachment 2494354



very classy!


----------



## nerimanna

no brand top
7FAM Georgia jeans
LV Artsy bag
H belt
Prada clogs -underneath that long jeans but this is how it looks just for reference:


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2505073




You look very dashing!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> no brand top
> 7FAM Georgia jeans
> LV Artsy bag
> H belt
> Prada clogs -underneath that long jeans but this is how it looks just for reference:




This is fun!


----------



## Jesssh

Ellapretty said:


> Too funny - what color did you get?



Blue! 

So cute with the white jeans and tan boots. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## roxies_mom

Ellapretty said:


> Too funny - what color did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Continuing the navy trend:


love your style....


----------



## twosmallwonders

Ellapretty said:


> Too funny - what color did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Continuing the navy trend:




Oh that cardigan is lovely!


----------



## twosmallwonders

A little red for love day


----------



## emma_

Valentines day outfit!


----------



## Nefedov

Bratty1919 said:


> You look very dashing!




Thanks)


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> This is fun!


thank you! you are sweet!


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> A little red for love day
> View attachment 2505695




Lovely!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely!




Thank you


----------



## Apelila

Blazer-Forever21
Stripe Top-Old navy
Pants-Gap
Flat Shoe-Aldo
Bag-Coach


----------



## Ellapretty

My Valentine's Day outfit - an excuse to wear my favorite sequin tank from Express:


----------



## Ohhlala

caroulemapoulen said:


> Isabel Marant coat, IM pour H&M jacket & blouse, Zara BF jeans, Proenza Schouler bag, Malene Hocke scarf, Chanel sneakers:


LOVE your PS11 classic camo!!  Wanted one but missed the boat!


----------



## Ohhlala

quynh_1206 said:


> Crop Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Forever 21
> Shoes: Asos
> Bag: Michael Kors


Beautiful outfit and your hair is perfection!  You look gorgeous!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ohhlala said:


> LOVE your PS11 classic camo!!  Wanted one but missed the boat!



Thank you so much! It's not easy to maintain, but it's oh so pretty!


----------



## Bratty1919

Apelila said:


> Blazer-Forever21
> Stripe Top-Old navy
> Pants-Gap
> Flat Shoe-Aldo
> Bag-Coach




Such a fun bag


----------



## quynh_1206

Ohhlala said:


> Beautiful outfit and your hair is perfection!  You look gorgeous!!


 

Thank you, Ohhlala!


----------



## quynh_1206

kcf68 said:


> Pretty dress!


 
Thank you, kcf68!


----------



## Apelila

Bratty1919 said:


> Such a fun bag


Thank you so much


----------



## melikey

Oliver Peoples, A.P.C., Uniqlo, J Brand, Givenchy, Céline.


----------



## Bratty1919

melikey said:


> Oliver Peoples, A.P.C., Uniqlo, J Brand, Givenchy, Céline.
> 
> View attachment 2508596




Lovely bag


----------



## AB123

nerimanna said:


> no brand top
> 7FAM Georgia jeans
> LV Artsy bag
> H belt
> Prada clogs -underneath that long jeans but this is how it looks just for reference:




Love your jean


----------



## jtf0420

Top: Equipment
Skirt: Zara
Bag: Coach
Shoes: Vince

more on www.callmejblog.com


----------



## fightthesunrise

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Equipment
> Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Coach
> Shoes: Vince
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com




Cute outfit! I especially love the shirt.


----------



## plumaplomb

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2495972



Which bag is this?  Does it come in the white damier ebene?


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Equipment
> Skirt: Zara
> Bag: Coach
> Shoes: Vince
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com




Very cute!


----------



## twosmallwonders

plumaplomb said:


> Which bag is this?  Does it come in the white damier ebene?




It's a portobello GM only comes in Damier Ebene which is this pattern/color I think you mean Damier Azur no sadly doesn't come in that color that would be very pretty!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hat: Zara

Leather Jacket: H&M

Sweater: Andrea Pompilio 

Jeans: Pull&Bear

Shoes: New Balance

Hype me please 
http://lookbook.nu/look/5865687


----------



## Kimber7

Apelila said:


> Blazer-Forever21
> Stripe Top-Old navy
> Pants-Gap
> Flat Shoe-Aldo
> Bag-Coach


you look great! I'm jealous I can't wear yellow since my skin is basically light yellow


----------



## quynh_1206

nerimanna said:


> no brand top
> 7FAM Georgia jeans
> LV Artsy bag
> H belt
> Prada clogs -underneath that long jeans but this is how it looks just for reference:


 

 I really like this outfit. You wear it so well!


----------



## Bratty1919

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 2510580
> 
> 
> Hat: Zara
> 
> Leather Jacket: H&M
> 
> Sweater: Andrea Pompilio
> 
> Jeans: Pull&Bear
> 
> Shoes: New Balance
> 
> Hype me please
> http://lookbook.nu/look/5865687




This is really cool!


----------



## nerimanna

quynh_1206 said:


> I really like this outfit. You wear it so well!


aw thank you  i'm trying to bring back the 70's with those high waisted bell bottom jeans


----------



## quynh_1206

Jacket: Express
Dress: Asos
Scarf: Sincerely Teddy
Boots: Dolce Vita 
Clutch: Botkier


----------



## fightthesunrise

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Express
> Dress: Asos
> Scarf: Sincerely Teddy
> Boots: Dolce Vita
> Clutch: Botkier




Gorgeous outfit! I love all the blues.  I think I have that jacket!


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Express
> Dress: Asos
> Scarf: Sincerely Teddy
> Boots: Dolce Vita
> Clutch: Botkier


So Cute!

------
Wore this yesterday


----------



## Sculli

Today in isabel marant etoile jacket & shoes, & other stories blouse, bluelab jeans and Alexander wang rocco.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Smythe *Levi's Capital E *Kurt Geiger *Vintage


----------



## fightthesunrise

ericanjensen said:


> *Smythe *Levi's Capital E *Kurt Geiger *Vintage




Love your outfit!


----------



## fightthesunrise

I don't think I've ever submitted mine before. I couldn't get a clear shot of my leggings, but they have cat hair all over them now.  






Camisole: m. fredric
Sweater: Juicy Couture
Leggings: Express
Necklace: Vince Camuto
Belt: White House Black Market
Shoes: Victoria's Secret


----------



## mularice

Sorry for the bad quality. First time posting in this thread. I love all of your styles!


----------



## fightthesunrise

mularice said:


> View attachment 2513613
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality. First time posting in this thread. I love all of your styles!




I love your layering!  Where is your jacket from?


----------



## mularice

fightthesunrise said:


> I love your layering!  Where is your jacket from?




Thank you 

It's from H&M. It's real leather though. I recently bought it online (haven't seen it in store)


----------



## brigadeiro

Today (dressed uncharacteristically girly today :shame: ):

*Dries Van Noten floral dress
*Isabel Marant Dicker boots
*Miu Miu bow bag

Yesterday:

*Scanlan & Theodore chambray shirt
*Scanlan & Theodore black boyfriend/drop crotch pants
*Seed striped espadrilles
*Proenza Schouler PS11


----------



## Bratty1919

fightthesunrise said:


> I don't think I've ever submitted mine before. I couldn't get a clear shot of my leggings, but they have cat hair all over them now.
> 
> View attachment 2513547
> 
> View attachment 2513548
> 
> 
> Camisole: m. fredric
> Sweater: Juicy Couture
> Leggings: Express
> Necklace: Vince Camuto
> Belt: White House Black Market
> Shoes: Victoria's Secret




I love that cool necklace!


----------



## Bratty1919

mularice said:


> View attachment 2513613
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality. First time posting in this thread. I love all of your styles!




Such a yummy bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Express leopard scarf with Old Navy sweater and boots:


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Express leopard scarf with Old Navy sweater and boots:


Very cute!


----------



## Mariapia

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 2510580
> 
> 
> Hat: Zara
> 
> Leather Jacket: H&M
> 
> Sweater: Andrea Pompilio
> 
> Jeans: Pull&Bear
> 
> Shoes: New Balance
> 
> Hype me please
> http://lookbook.nu/look/5865687


 
Nice outfit! Where did you get your New Balance?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mariapia said:


> Nice outfit! Where did you get your New Balance?




Thanks  I got my shoes from Mrporter.com last summer 2013.


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Express leopard scarf with Old Navy sweater and boots:




Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks  I got my shoes from Mrporter.com last summer 2013.


 Thank you Jadeaymanalac


----------



## roussel

Isabel Marant x H&M top, Jcrew jeans, H belt, Celine bag, Louboutins, Tiffany necklace


----------



## mularice

Recycled outfit for casual Sunday.

Boyfriend oversized jacket H&M
Black sweater underneath Zara
Circle scarf American Apparel
Ripped denim Zara
Chanel bag, quilted ballet shoes and watch


----------



## nerimanna

Nava crop top, 7FAM jeans, H belt, CC chain bag and Prada clogs


----------



## nerimanna

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 2510580
> 
> 
> Hat: Zara
> 
> Leather Jacket: H&M
> 
> Sweater: Andrea Pompilio
> 
> Jeans: Pull&Bear
> 
> Shoes: New Balance
> 
> Hype me please
> http://lookbook.nu/look/5865687


what a fun ensemble!


----------



## nerimanna

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Express
> Dress: Asos
> Scarf: Sincerely Teddy
> Boots: Dolce Vita
> Clutch: Botkier


love it! esp your boots and that jacket


----------



## nerimanna

mularice said:


> View attachment 2516073
> 
> 
> Recycled outfit for casual Sunday.
> 
> Boyfriend oversized jacket H&M
> Black sweater underneath Zara
> Circle scarf American Apparel
> Ripped denim Zara
> Chanel bag, quilted ballet shoes and watch


i really like this. it's so effortlessly chic!


----------



## Bratty1919

roussel said:


> Isabel Marant x H&M top, Jcrew jeans, H belt, Celine bag, Louboutins, Tiffany necklace
> 
> View attachment 2515783




Lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> Nava crop top, 7FAM jeans, H belt, CC chain bag and Prada clogs




You look really cute!


----------



## Julide

mularice said:


> View attachment 2516073
> 
> 
> Recycled outfit for casual Sunday.
> 
> Boyfriend oversized jacket H&M
> Black sweater underneath Zara
> Circle scarf American Apparel
> Ripped denim Zara
> Chanel bag, quilted ballet shoes and watch



Great look!!perfect for the weekend!!


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> You look really cute!



thanks much bratty1919!  xoxo


----------



## armyofbirds

brigadeiro said:


> Today (dressed uncharacteristically girly today :shame: ):
> 
> *Dries Van Noten floral dress
> *Isabel Marant Dicker boots
> *Miu Miu bow bag



That Dries dress is particularly stunning, Brigs! I fell in love with a new season Dries dress the other day and am sorely tempted by it, even though it is also uncharacteristically girly for me. But I feel like I can make an exception for things by Mr. Van Noten...


----------



## Ellapretty

Sneaking my lace peplum top into winter wear! (peplum top: Target)


----------



## twosmallwonders

Ellapretty said:


> Sneaking my lace peplum top into winter wear! (peplum top: Target)




Love love this look !


----------



## brigadeiro

armyofbirds said:


> That Dries dress is particularly stunning, Brigs! I fell in love with a new season Dries dress the other day and am sorely tempted by it, even though it is also uncharacteristically girly for me. But I feel like I can make an exception for things by Mr. Van Noten...



Ah yes! Do it, do it! The beauty of DVN is that you can make any piece 'your own', and I find them so unique. So even if it is not 'characteristically you', but it is speaking to you, I'd listen  Mr Van Noten truly is a genius!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

nerimanna said:


> what a fun ensemble!




Thanks for appreciating


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Today I am wearing.

Sweatshirt: Isaac y Manu

Pants: Mango

Shoes: Diemme

Bracelets: Hermes & Isabel Marant pour H&M

Necklace: Maison Martin Margiela x H&M

Watch: Titus

Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Ellapretty said:


> Sneaking my lace peplum top into winter wear! (peplum top: Target)




I love this outfit!!! The white top ensemble is so fresh to look at against the pants and boots. Nice pairing.


----------



## quynh_1206

nerimanna said:


> love it! esp your boots and that jacket


 
Thank you, nerimanna!


----------



## quynh_1206

fightthesunrise said:


> Gorgeous outfit! I love all the blues.  I think I have that jacket!


 
Thanks, fightthesunrise. Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Litsa




----------



## melikey

A.P.C., Club Monaco, Gap, Céline.


----------



## Bratty1919

Litsa said:


>




Looking very nice!


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2519925



love your shoes.


----------



## Litsa

Bratty1919 said:


> Looking very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Litsa

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2519925



Nice shoes and bag!


----------



## twosmallwonders

NikkisABagGirl said:


> love your shoes.







Litsa said:


> Nice shoes and bag!




Thank you!!!


----------



## halohalo

Company party:
Dress - Nha Khanh
Shoes - Gucci
Bag - Balenciaga


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Dries Van Noten pants, AMERICAN APPAREL SHIRT, Saint Laurent Betty bag, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Cartier and Elise dray rings, Hermes Clic Clac cuff, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS.


----------



## aliwishesbear

nothing but more snow here in DC!!  at least it's melting quickly....


----------



## twosmallwonders

aliwishesbear said:


> nothing but more snow here in DC!!  at least it's melting quickly....




What a great shot!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Levi's *G-Star *Clare Vivier *Brian Atwood


----------



## twosmallwonders

Enjoying the unseasonably warm weather we are having


----------



## splashinstella

aliwishesbear said:


> nothing but more snow here in DC!!  at least it's melting quickly....



So cute! You look great in a beanie!


----------



## quynh_1206

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dries Van Noten pants, AMERICAN APPAREL SHIRT, Saint Laurent Betty bag, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Cartier and Elise dray rings, Hermes Clic Clac cuff, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS.


 
LOVE LOVE your pants!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

halohalo said:


> Company party:
> Dress - Nha Khanh
> Shoes - Gucci
> Bag - Balenciaga
> 
> View attachment 2520226


 
Such a pretty dress! You look so amazing!


----------



## Katy@30

Jenny Lauren said:


> Wearing a BCBG statement necklace, Club Monaco skirt and top, Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and Joan & David pumps.


Jenny Lauren, you are so inspirational! keep on adding such photos to help us girls out!


----------



## halohalo

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dries Van Noten pants, AMERICAN APPAREL SHIRT, Saint Laurent Betty bag, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Cartier and Elise dray rings, Hermes Clic Clac cuff, VITA FEDE TITAN BRACELETS.


Love the pants! You pull it off very well


----------



## halohalo

quynh_1206 said:


> Such a pretty dress! You look so amazing!



Thank you so much! I rented the dress from Rent the runway. Wish I can buy it, can't find it anywhere for sale


----------



## quynh_1206

halohalo said:


> Thank you so much! I rented the dress from Rent the runway. Wish I can buy it, can't find it anywhere for sale


 
Oh really...no wonder...I googled everywhere and couldn't find that dress for sale.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Chaser LA *Current/Elliott *Report Sig


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Chaser LA *Current/Elliott *Report Sig




Loving the laidback vibe!


----------



## Ellapretty

Yesterday's OOTD - pink scarf & pink bag kind of day


----------



## jadeaymanalac

aliwishesbear said:


> nothing but more snow here in DC!!  at least it's melting quickly....




Nice outfit I love pop of color against the white snow backdrop. Perfection!!!



ericanjensen said:


> *Chaser LA *Current/Elliott *Report Sig




This outfit make me wanna just to the coffee shop and just relax with a cup of joe! Great outfit.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Came home from work:

Dynamite blazer
*Mango blouse*
Mexx ponte pants
*Gianvito Rossi heels*


----------



## Sculli

Still a bit chilly in my city. Today in my new favourite brand o'2nd sweater, zara skort, hm blouse, charlotte Olympia flats & wang bag.


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Lulu's
Jeggings: J Brand 
Clutch: Michael Kors Selma Messenger
Shoes: Asos


----------



## aliwishesbear

halohalo said:


> Company party:
> Dress - Nha Khanh
> Shoes - Gucci
> Bag - Balenciaga
> 
> View attachment 2520226



such a cute dress!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

twosmallwonders said:


> What a great shot!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

splashinstella said:


> So cute! You look great in a beanie!



thanks!!  i'm totally jelly of your profile pic...i can only dream of palm trees and wearing a tank....the high today is 25 degrees


----------



## alichelsealyn

What I wore tonight 
It was warmer but I still needed my knee-high boots and fleece lined tights to keep me warm once the sun set!

Blazer - Talula (Aritzia)
Dress - H&M
Fleece Lined Tights - Target
Boots - Aldo
Bag - Michael Kors


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Nathalya

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Cute cute! That red bag is beau ti fulllll!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ALEXANDER WANG LEATHER BIB DRESS, EUGENIA KIM MARLEY BEANIE, By Malene Birger coat, & OTHER STORIES KNIT, Saint Laurent boots, SAINT LAURENT BETTY CHEETAH BAG.


----------



## nerimanna

ericanjensen said:


> *Chaser LA *Current/Elliott *Report Sig


love your top (im crazy over band shirts) and i envy how those jeans fit you to a T!


----------



## nerimanna

halohalo said:


> Company party:
> Dress - Nha Khanh
> Shoes - Gucci
> Bag - Balenciaga
> 
> View attachment 2520226


very pretty!


----------



## Bratty1919

alichelsealyn said:


> What I wore tonight
> It was warmer but I still needed my knee-high boots and fleece lined tights to keep me warm once the sun set!
> 
> Blazer - Talula (Aritzia)
> Dress - H&M
> Fleece Lined Tights - Target
> Boots - Aldo
> Bag - Michael Kors




You look really cute


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


>




What a fab bag!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Bratty1919 said:


> You look really cute



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the laidback vibe!


Thank you!!


jadeaymanalac said:


> This outfit make me wanna just to the coffee shop and just relax with a cup of joe! Great outfit.


Thanks so much 


nerimanna said:


> love your top (im crazy over band shirts) and i envy how those jeans fit you to a T!


Thank you.  This is the 3rd pair I've owned.  I keep getting rid of them but I've finally decided to keep these ones


----------



## Samia

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Love your style!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Forgive the messy office, it's the only full-length mirror in the house atm.




Scarf and jacket: vintage
Tank: Splendid
Jeans: Gap
Flats: Bloch
Bracelets: Siany, Juicy Couture, and a stall in Florence, Italy


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nathalya said:


> Cute cute! That red bag is beau ti fulllll!





Bratty1919 said:


> What a fab bag!





Samia said:


> Love your style!



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:


----------



## Nathalya

Haha amazing!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Lyn Devon *Zara *Miu Miu


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Lyn Devon *Zara *Miu Miu


 
Very pretty outfit.  Love how the shoes match the colours.


----------



## xlana

caroulemapoulen said:


> I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:



You really made me LOL! This is so adorable and creative! It makes me wonder what you would do for Halloween!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

xlana said:


> You really made me LOL! This is so adorable and creative! It makes me wonder what you would do for Halloween!!



Hahah, thank you! I rarely celebrate Halloween, since it's not a Danish tradition, but I once went as post-plastic surgery operation patient. With a hell lot of bandage and bruises.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Thx ericanjensen I love the cardigan


----------



## jadeaymanalac

caroulemapoulen said:


> I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:




This so cute and so fun! That smile say it all!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Shawl: Zara
Pants: Mango
Shoes: Hush Puppies


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing By Malene Birger Rufa coat, CURRENT ELLIOTT JEANS, Isabel Marant shirt, EQUIPMENT SWEATER, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, Celine Horizontal Cabas.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jadeaymanalac said:


> This so cute and so fun! That smile say it all!!!



Thank you so much! I had so much fun wearing it!


----------



## quynh_1206

caroulemapoulen said:


> I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:


 
OMG...I love this so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger Rufa coat, CURRENT ELLIOTT JEANS, Isabel Marant shirt, EQUIPMENT SWEATER, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, Celine Horizontal Cabas.




This is so chic and fun!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Lyn Devon *Zara *Miu Miu




This is very nice!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

quynh_1206 said:


> OMG...I love this so much!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> This is very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

twosmallwonders said:


> Thx ericanjensen I love the cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2529217



Love it!  Looks great


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Zara
Skirt: Asos
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
Sandals: Anne Michelle


----------



## Thick Filipina

jwcey.com/members/thick-filipina-celebrity/thick-filipina-s-pics/422-thick-filipina-in-zara-canary-yellow-tops/photos


----------



## ericanjensen

*S.W.O.R.D. *Diesel *Rodo *Adrienne Vittadini *DVF


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Zara
> Skirt: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
> Sandals: Anne Michelle




This color combo is perfect on you!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me today
Vintage blazer
Black long sleeve t shirt 
Hue leggings
Nina oxfords
=)


----------



## jtf0420

Top: J. Crew
Skirt: Marc By Marc Jacobs
Booties: Rag & Bone
Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
Bag: DVF

more on www.callmejblog.com !


----------



## jtf0420

Jacket, Shirt, Skirt, and Heels (not pictured): J. Crew
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Sunglasses: Tory Burch

more on www.callmejblog.com


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> This color combo is perfect on you!


 
Thank you, Bratty1919! I'm so ready for spring!


----------



## debssx3

Finally found a maxi dress that's not too long for me!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top: J. Crew
> Skirt: Marc By Marc Jacobs
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
> Bag: DVF
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com !




This is great!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Super casual today! 

Tommy Hilfiger polo with Mango denim jacket 
Some no brand Capri n converse sneakers


----------



## xlana

jtf0420 said:


> Top: J. Crew
> Skirt: Marc By Marc Jacobs
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
> Bag: DVF
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com !



Love this outfit! You really mixed the patterns well!!


----------



## jtf0420

xlana said:


> Love this outfit! You really mixed the patterns well!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## deltalady

Jeans: Hudson
Shirt: Target
Jacket: Calvin Klein
Boots: See by Chloé
Bag: Chanel
Necklace: Charming Charlie


----------



## bella601

deltalady said:


> Jeans: Hudson
> Shirt: Target
> Jacket: Calvin Klein
> Boots: See by Chloé
> Bag: Chanel
> Necklace: Charming Charlie




Pretty!


----------



## bella601

Chinese Warrior said:


> Super casual today!
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger polo with Mango denim jacket
> Some no brand Capri n converse sneakers


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines coat, Acne knit, Scanlan and Theodore trousers, Givenchy sneakers, Eugenia Kim Marley beanie, & OTHER STORIES KNIT, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


----------



## Thick Filipina

bella601 said:


> Pretty!


sexy!


----------



## Thick Filipina

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines coat, Acne knit, Scanlan and Theodore trousers, Givenchy sneakers, Eugenia Kim Marley beanie, & OTHER STORIES KNIT, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


nice outfit! ready to go


----------



## jtf0420

Coat: Club Monaco
Top: Equipment
Skirt: J. Crew
Booties: Rag & Bone
Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
Bag: DVF

more on callmejblog.com


----------



## Chellipuff

caroulemapoulen said:


> I went to the Danish tradition "Fastelavn" this weekend, I was Elliott & E.T.:


This is the best thing I've seen all day! Love it!!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## goyardlove

jtf0420 said:


> Coat: Club Monaco
> Top: Equipment
> Skirt: J. Crew
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
> Bag: DVF
> 
> more on callmejblog.com


I like this!


----------



## ericanjensen

*AllSaints *G-star *Marc Jacobs *Alaia


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Lena186

ericanjensen said:


> *AllSaints *G-star *Marc Jacobs *Alaia



Love your jeans!


----------



## am2022

adorable....



weibaobai said:


>


----------



## julianorman

jtf0420 said:


> Coat: Club Monaco
> Top: Equipment
> Skirt: J. Crew
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
> Bag: DVF
> 
> more on callmejblog.com



Very "start of Spring" look. Love it.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks amacasa 




amacasa said:


> adorable....


----------



## ericanjensen

Lena186 said:


> Love your jeans!



Thanks!  Me too!!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Coat: Club Monaco
> Top: Equipment
> Skirt: J. Crew
> Booties: Rag & Bone
> Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
> Bag: DVF
> 
> more on callmejblog.com




Love the colors!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2537148




Very stylish


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *AllSaints *G-star *Marc Jacobs *Alaia




Cute - the shoes are TDF!


----------



## Nefedov

Bratty1919 said:


> Very stylish



Thanks)


----------



## itsmeL007

weibaobai said:


>



Super cute!!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - the shoes are TDF!



Thank you!  I love them


----------



## jadeaymanalac

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Studio Nicholson Ines coat, Acne knit, Scanlan and Theodore trousers, Givenchy sneakers, Eugenia Kim Marley beanie, & OTHER STORIES KNIT, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.




Im in love with this look!!! Amazing bag!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ASOS MIDI DRESS WITH OBI BELT, PROENZA SCHOULDER PS11, GIVENCHY SANDALS.


----------



## Nefedov

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ASOS MIDI DRESS WITH OBI BELT, PROENZA SCHOULDER PS11, GIVENCHY SANDALS.




Great!

I like to mix cheap and premium items too


My LV collection: Roman PM Ardoise, Naviglio DA, Bass MM, Keepall Bandolier 45 Macassar, Keepall Bandolier 55 DG, PDV DG, Initials Belt DG, Initials Belt Taiga Grey, Inventeur DG/Taiga Reversible Belt, Petit DG Scarf, Key Pouch DE


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ASOS MIDI DRESS WITH OBI BELT, PROENZA SCHOULDER PS11, GIVENCHY SANDALS.




This is lovely!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Hazel *Levi's *Splendid


----------



## Fancy_Pants

ericanjensen said:


> Hazel *Levi's *Splendid




Love it!




Tissu Tire custom handmade scars
Urban outfitters top
COH Avedon skinny jeans
Aldo pumps 
Chanel GST


----------



## Bratty1919

Fancy_Pants said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2540349
> 
> 
> Tissu Tire custom handmade scars
> Urban outfitters top
> COH Avedon skinny jeans
> Aldo pumps
> Chanel GST




You look completely fabulous!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT VELDA TOP, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote, SCANLAN AND THEODORE TANK, MONICA VINADER RINGS.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Equipment *Current/Elliott *Frye *Loeffler Randall


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Equipment *Current/Elliott *Frye *Loeffler Randall




The way the sun catches your hair in this picture is so COOL! Love the outfit too


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> The way the sun catches your hair in this picture is so COOL! Love the outfit too



Thank you!


----------



## umlm

Jacket and scarf: Louis Vuitton
Sweater: Kiabi
Leggings: Victoria's secret
Shoes: Chanel
Bag: Celine


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Ellapretty said:


> Sneaking my lace peplum top into winter wear! (peplum top: Target)


love this outfit u look so beautiful


----------



## xolilppox

SPRING #thankgoodness


----------



## Bratty1919

xolilppox said:


> SPRING #thankgoodness




Loving the funky casual vibe!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Dress: Juicy Couture
Blazer: Robbi & Nikki
Necklace: Vince Camuto
Belt: Topshop

With black ankle-zip leggings (Express) and hot pink mesh ballet flats (Pretty Ballerinas)


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT AURA SKIRT, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, ISABEL MARANT ELEONORE TOP, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, CELINE SUNGLASSES.


----------



## Bratty1919

fightthesunrise said:


> View attachment 2543005
> 
> 
> Dress: Juicy Couture
> Blazer: Robbi & Nikki
> Necklace: Vince Camuto
> Belt: Topshop
> 
> With black ankle-zip leggings (Express) and hot pink mesh ballet flats (Pretty Ballerinas)




Cute!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute!




Thank you!


----------



## Thick Filipina

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT AURA SKIRT, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, ISABEL MARANT ELEONORE TOP, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, CELINE SUNGLASSES.


looks good on u!


----------



## Prada_Princess

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT VELDA TOP, FRAME DENIM FOREVER KARLIE JEANS, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, Celine Horizontal Cabas tote, SCANLAN AND THEODORE TANK, MONICA VINADER RINGS.



Love this!


----------



## snh88

ericanjensen said:


> *Equipment *Current/Elliott *Frye *Loeffler Randall




Love your outfit!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Bratty1919 said:


> You look completely fabulous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Bailey 44 *Yigal Azrouel *Wolford *KNK


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Bailey 44 *Yigal Azrouel *Wolford *KNK


 
WOW, simply gorgeous.  Love the outfit, love the pink , love the heels.


----------



## Classy_Sassy

X


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Bailey 44 *Yigal Azrouel *Wolford *KNK




What a fun retro vibe


----------



## trustlove

ericanjensen said:


> *AllSaints *G-star *Marc Jacobs *Alaia




Love this


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES IVY SKIRT, WHISTLES SKYE COTTON SHIRT, Givenchy sandals, Celine box bag, VITA FEDE AND TOM BINNS BRACELETS.


----------



## Apelila

Simple lunch outfit


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing WHISTLES IVY SKIRT, WHISTLES SKYE COTTON SHIRT, Givenchy sandals, Celine box bag, VITA FEDE AND TOM BINNS BRACELETS.



Stunning outfit skirt is amazing


----------



## ericanjensen

*A&F *Alexander Wang *Current/Elliott *Brightly Twisted *Gianvito Rossi


----------



## JennyErin

Wow everyone's pictures look so professional!! I'll add my simple phone pic of what I wore yesterday  








Top - Splendid 
Pants - Jacob
Boots - DC
Bag - 3.1 Phillip Lim


I am trying to focus more on buying clothes and shoes now and take a break from handbags so hoping this thread will help motivate me to do that. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Caylea

JennyErin said:


> Wow everyone's pictures look so professional!! I'll add my simple phone pic of what I wore yesterday



Wow, you look so pretty!  This is a great outfit - I love the bag!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Finders Keepers
Clutch: Botkier
Shoes: Zara


----------



## kgw5

It's pretty cold here in NYC, so I'm still dressed in warm layers.  Cannot wait until spring!

Outfit Details:
Forever 21 jacket
Feel the Piece dress
Kyi Kyi hat
Born 'Crown Collection' boots


----------



## JennyErin

Caylea said:


> Wow, you look so pretty!  This is a great outfit - I love the bag!!





Thank you Caylea!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT GABE JACKET, BASSIKE BI COLOUR PANTS, SCANLAN AND THEODORE TANK, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT GABE JACKET, BASSIKE BI COLOUR PANTS, SCANLAN AND THEODORE TANK, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS.




Lovely outfit and smile


----------



## kcf68

kgw5 said:


> It's pretty cold here in NYC, so I'm still dressed in warm layers.  Cannot wait until spring!
> 
> Outfit Details:
> Forever 21 jacket
> Feel the Piece dress
> Kyi Kyi hat
> Born 'Crown Collection' boots


Love this outfit!


----------



## kcf68

JennyErin said:


> Wow everyone's pictures look so professional!! I'll add my simple phone pic of what I wore yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - Splendid
> Pants - Jacob
> Boots - DC
> Bag - 3.1 Phillip Lim
> 
> 
> I am trying to focus more on buying clothes and shoes now and take a break from handbags so hoping this thread will help motivate me to do that. Thanks for letting me share


Very cute!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Nefedov




----------



## nerimanna

Carnaval outfit...

Crop top & Maxi skirt - bazaar find
Accessories - Forever 21 (bangles), Asos (body chain necklace), bazaar finds (arm bracelet & earrings)
Shoes - Jimmy Choo Cora sandals
Bag - LV Graffiti pochette


----------



## nerimanna

Classy_Sassy said:


> More outfit details on my blog: www.facethestreets.blogspot.com



pretty!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Ray-Ban sunglasses, The Kooples jumper, Topshop trousers, Burberry trench, Chanel flats and Mulberry Lily bag. 
For more pictures/outfits you can visit my blog http://trini-g.com


----------



## Lena186

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2553137
> 
> Ray-Ban sunglasses, The Kooples jumper, Topshop trousers, Burberry trench, Chanel flats and Mulberry Lily bag.
> For more pictures/outfits you can visit my blog http://trini-g.com



I like your outfits, clean lines and practical


----------



## oh_my_bag

Lena186 said:


> I like your outfits, clean lines and practical




Thanks!!! &#128522;


----------



## mularice

Tried and tested outfit.

Oversized boyfriend jacket - H&M
Cream cable knit sweater - Zara
Ripped jeans - Zara
Quilted ballet shoes Chanel
Chanel medallion tote
Black circle scarf (on my bag)


----------



## Classy_Sassy

X


----------



## lee_dya

Today's  Outfit

Scarf - H&M
Leather Jacket - J.Rep
White Top - H&M
Burgundy Skirt - H&M
Pink Champagne Bag - Kate Spade
Navy Shoes - H&M


----------



## kcf68

Classy_Sassy said:


> X ]


Very cute!


----------



## nerimanna

it's summer! off to lounge by the pool 






2-pc resort wear by Coco Cabana


----------



## Classy_Sassy

kcf68 said:


> Very cute!



thank you


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## jtf0420

Top & Skirt: Parker
Bag: DVF
Heels: Vince

more on www.callmejblog.com


----------



## nerimanna

jtf0420 said:


> Top & Skirt: Parker
> Bag: DVF
> Heels: Vince
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com


pretty ensemble!


----------



## Nancyjherrera

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.


I am always so scared to try different colors but I can see they look great!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top & Skirt: Parker
> Bag: DVF
> Heels: Vince
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com




Lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

Classy_Sassy said:


> Outfit details on www.facethestreets.blogspot.com




Aww--so pretty!


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:



Cute photos  love the colour of your boots  you have great style


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Scanlan and Theodore maxi dress, TOM BINNS EARRINGS, PROENZA SCHOULER PS11 BAG, Natasha sandals, BY JADA RINGS.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shalomjude said:


> Cute photos  love the colour of your boots  you have great style



Thank you so much


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## kcf68

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:


Those boots are cute in blue!


----------



## oh_my_bag

For today: Ray-Ban sunglasses, boyfriend's old sweater, Topshop dungarees, Charlotte Olympia kitty flats and Chanel flap.
http://trini-g.com/


----------



## ericanjensen

*Lovers + Friends *PRPS *Pierre Hardy *Marc Jacobs


----------



## caroulemapoulen

kcf68 said:


> Those boots are cute in blue!



Thank you! I just received them, wasn't fast enough when they came out, so I had to buy them through eBay.


----------



## Nefedov

Classy_Sassy said:


> Outfit details on www.facethestreets.blogspot.com




Great outfit!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Another comfy outfit 

Mango sweatshirt
F21 jeans
Ferragamo varina


----------



## electrikdreams

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:


You're really cute


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Lovers + Friends *PRPS *Pierre Hardy *Marc Jacobs




This is very pretty


----------



## Bratty1919

Chinese Warrior said:


> Another comfy outfit
> 
> Mango sweatshirt
> F21 jeans
> Ferragamo varina


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

yes love those red shoes too..they are so cute


----------



## Perfect Day

classy_sassy said:


> outfit details on www.facethestreets.blogspot.com



&#9829;


----------



## Ellapretty

Long layers & my Coach Mini Tanner:


----------



## jtf0420

Top & Shorts: J. Crew
Clutch: Tory Burch

x


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES IVY PRINT SMUDGE SKIRT, THE ROW SABEEN TEE, GIVENCHY HEELS, CELINE SUNGLASSES, GIVENCHY OBSEDIA BAG.


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top & Shorts: J. Crew
> Clutch: Tory Burch
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com




So cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> This is very pretty



Thanks!!


----------



## ninjanna

My outfit today consists of: 
- Uniqlo Breton top
- Current/Elliott Slouchy Stiletto jeans
- Chloe Susanna boots
- Proenza Schouler PS11 bag (with my Country Road pouch as a coin purse!)
- Thierry Lasry Orgasmy sunglasses
- Michael Kors rose gold watch


----------



## Sculli

Today wearing
Isabel marant étoile coat & shoes, kenzo sweaters, bluelab jeans and Céline bag & sunnies. 




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van PurseForum


----------



## Bratty1919

ninjanna said:


> My outfit today consists of:
> - Uniqlo Breton top
> - Current/Elliott Slouchy Stiletto jeans
> - Chloe Susanna boots
> - Proenza Schouler PS11 bag (with my Country Road pouch as a coin purse!)
> - Thierry Lasry Orgasmy sunglasses
> - Michael Kors rose gold watch




Those boots...


----------



## itsmeL007

nerimanna said:


> it's summer! off to lounge
> 
> 2-pc resort wear by Coco Cabana



Love it!!


----------



## Kimber7

jtf0420 said:


> Top & Shorts: J. Crew
> Clutch: Tory Burch
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com


So cute, Love it!


----------



## ninjanna

Seed Heritage collared top and espadrilles, Uniqlo merino sweater, Current/Elliott slouchy stiletto jeans, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Thierry Lasry Orgasmy sunnies and Michael Kors rose gold watch


----------



## schadenfreude

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2560831
> 
> 
> Seed Heritage collared top and espadrilles, Uniqlo merino sweater, Current/Elliott slouchy stiletto jeans, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Thierry Lasry Orgasmy sunnies and Michael Kors rose gold watch




Love this!


----------



## -Annette-

Can finally start sharing some outfits again... got my room cleaned and mirror set up. Sorry for bad quality etc lol. Anyways... Here are some recent outfits, dont mean to spam, just give u an idea of what I've worn in the past two weeks


----------



## ericanjensen

*Bailey 44 *Gianvito Rossi *J Crew


----------



## mayoa

ericanjensen said:


> *Bailey 44 *Gianvito Rossi *J Crew


*ericanjensen*, you look gorgeous


----------



## -Annette-

ericanjensen said:


> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/747743489_o.jpg[/MG]
> 
> *Bailey 44 *Gianvito Rossi *J Crew[/QUOTE]
> 
> Such a flattering dress!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Bailey 44 *Gianvito Rossi *J Crew




Stunning!


----------



## kcf68

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2560831
> 
> 
> Seed Heritage collared top and espadrilles, Uniqlo merino sweater, Current/Elliott slouchy stiletto jeans, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Thierry Lasry Orgasmy sunnies and Michael Kors rose gold watch


Cute!


----------



## Bitten

Peplum Tuesday! 







Top: Pierre Balmain
Pants: David Lawrence
Shoes: Bally
Bag: LV


----------



## kitzad

Outfit of the day &#128522; Clothing: Everything from zara &#128521; Bag: LV never full epi pistache. &#128149;


----------



## DRJones616

bratty1919 said:


> stunning!


+1


----------



## umlm

cardigan et t shirt: no brand, jeans: Vivien Westwood, shoes: Chanel


----------



## bag in black

from today


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: French Connection
Jeggings: J Brand 901
Flats: Asos
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## -Annette-

quynh_1206 said:


> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b169/pdbangbang/65de301c-c658-47c1-b98f-27f96b58f896_zps973bd03a.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Top: French Connection
> Jeggings: J Brand 901
> Flats: Asos
> Bag: Michael Kors[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That top is so pretty!


----------



## tiffany_

OOTD - Wilfred Free sweater from Aritzia, Rag & Bone denim, Louis Vuitton booties, Hermes Kelly Double tour, Givenchy small antigona.


----------



## kitzad

tiffany_ said:


> ootd - wilfred free sweater from aritzia, rag & bone denim, louis vuitton booties, hermes kelly double tour, givenchy small antigona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563719




&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;&#128525;


----------



## halohalo

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2560831
> 
> 
> Seed Heritage collared top and espadrilles, Uniqlo merino sweater, Current/Elliott slouchy stiletto jeans, Proenza Schouler PS11 bag, Thierry Lasry Orgasmy sunnies and Michael Kors rose gold watch


Love your sunnies


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Kimber7

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2562991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562992
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day &#128522; Clothing: Everything from zara &#128521; Bag: LV never full epi pistache. &#128149;


gorgeous


----------



## itsmeL007

ericanjensen said:


> *bailey 44 *gianvito rossi *j crew



love love love love love!


----------



## itsmeL007

umlm said:


> View attachment 2563045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cardigan et t shirt: no brand, jeans: Vivien Westwood, shoes: Chanel



Super cute!!


----------



## itsmeL007

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2562991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562992
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day &#128522; Clothing: Everything from zara &#128521; Bag: LV never full epi pistache. &#128149;



Very pretty! Love the bag!!!!!


----------



## umlm

itsmeL007 said:


> Super cute!!


Thank you, that's very sweet of you
still trying my best to get back to shape before.


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: French Connection
> Jeggings: J Brand 901
> Flats: Asos
> Bag: Michael Kors



Cute - love that bag!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2563849




This is very nice!


----------



## goyardlove

tiffany_ said:


> OOTD - Wilfred Free sweater from Aritzia, Rag & Bone denim, Louis Vuitton booties, Hermes Kelly Double tour, Givenchy small antigona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563719


Gorgeous x


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: French Connection
> Jeggings: J Brand 901
> Flats: Asos
> Bag: Michael Kors


 
Love your top, really pretty and feminine!!


----------



## Bitten

Another busy day but loving this outfit: sleeveless so comfy for the heat today, but still practical and put-together.




Top: Country Road
Pants: Maxmara
Shoes: Bally
Bag: LV speedy B 30


----------



## kitzad

itsmeL007 said:


> Very pretty! Love the bag!!!!!




Thxxx &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## kitzad

OOTD = Zara coat, Isabel marant shoes, Celine bag &#128525;


----------



## Bitten

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2565697
> 
> 
> OOTD = Zara coat, Isabel marant shoes, Celine bag &#128525;


 
Fabulous pic, I love the hi-lo combo   Love the Celine


----------



## ladysarah

Bitten said:


> Another busy day but loving this outfit: sleeveless so comfy for the heat today, but still practical and put-together.
> 
> View attachment 2565420
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Maxmara
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV speedy B 30



Very elegant! Haven't seen you for ages- missed your witty posts.


----------



## Bitten

ladysarah said:


> Very elegant! Haven't seen you for ages- missed your witty posts.


 
Aw, thanks my dear, you are truly too kind  Had a bit of a wobble there for a while but back on board now


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## pringirl

Ellapretty said:


> Long layers & my Coach Mini Tanner:



is that necklace from mbmj?


----------



## -Annette-

Gotta state the obvious


----------



## umlm

jacket Burberry, jean Vivien Westwood, shoes Chanel, bag Celine Nano, scarf Louia Vuitton


----------



## itsmeL007

caroulemapoulen said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE your Chanel sneaks!!! Every time I check your pics I am always in awww when you wear a pair!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

itsmeL007 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your Chanel sneaks!!! Every time I check your pics I am always in awww when you wear a pair!!



Haha, you're too sweet! Thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


>





How very fun!


----------



## Bratty1919

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2565697
> 
> 
> OOTD = Zara coat, Isabel marant shoes, Celine bag &#128525;




You look great


----------



## Gerry

kitzad said:


> Thxxx &#128525;&#128525;





You look a lot like Kim Kardashian in this pic!! (but way thinner!)


----------



## Ellapretty

pringirl said:


> is that necklace from mbmj?


My tassel necklace? It's from H&M &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## halohalo

Dark winter day (yes, it was still so cold yesterday in New York)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> How very fun!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Spring outfit today

Uniqlo jacket
Sfera T
Zara bf jeans
Converse jeans

Could have added a necklace...oh well..-)


----------



## quynh_1206

Bitten said:


> Another busy day but loving this outfit: sleeveless so comfy for the heat today, but still practical and put-together.
> 
> View attachment 2565420
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Maxmara
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV speedy B 30


 
You look great! I love love love your Speedy!!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

-Annette- said:


> That top is so pretty!


 
Thank you, Annette!!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - love that bag!


 
Thank you, Bratty1919!


----------



## quynh_1206

-Annette- said:


> Gotta state the obvious


 
Super cute. Can I ask where you got those booties from?


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> You look great! I love love love your Speedy!!!!


 
Thank you, me too!! Although DF thinks it looks luggage-y so he sometimes teases me and asks if I'm going away on a trip when I pack it all up for work


----------



## nerimanna

forever 21 dress
statement necklace (bazaar find)
lv artsy mm bag
coach sandals


----------



## nerimanna

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: French Connection
> Jeggings: J Brand 901
> Flats: Asos
> Bag: Michael Kors



love your full hair!


----------



## nerimanna

tiffany_ said:


> OOTD - Wilfred Free sweater from Aritzia, Rag & Bone denim, Louis Vuitton booties, Hermes Kelly Double tour, Givenchy small antigona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563719



very chic!


----------



## nerimanna

itsmeL007 said:


> Love it!!



thank you!


----------



## HiromiT

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2553137
> 
> Ray-Ban sunglasses, The Kooples jumper, Topshop trousers, Burberry trench, Chanel flats and Mulberry Lily bag.
> For more pictures/outfits you can visit my blog http://trini-g.com



Hi Trini, I love your style (so classic Euro chic) and started following your blog and Instagram!


----------



## Bitten

nerimanna said:


> forever 21 dress
> statement necklace (bazaar find)
> lv artsy mm bag
> coach sandals


 
Gorgeous!! Love this


----------



## Bitten

Relaxing on Saturday...




Top: Marcs
Jeans: JBrand
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Prada


----------



## nerimanna

Bitten said:


> Gorgeous!! Love this



thank you!  have a great day xoxo


----------



## kcf68

nerimanna said:


> forever 21 dress
> statement necklace (bazaar find)
> lv artsy mm bag
> coach sandals


Very pretty!


----------



## -Annette-

nerimanna said:


> forever 21 dress
> statement necklace (bazaar find)
> lv artsy mm bag
> coach sandals
> 
> http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/nerimanna/20140405_085340_zps484ea07d.jpg[/ig][/QUOTE]
> 
> This is so classy and it looks expensive :D


----------



## -Annette-

quynh_1206 said:


> Super cute. Can I ask where you got those booties from?



Got em at Dorothy Perkins like 4 years ago :/, thanks!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## kcf68

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2568247


Very nice and put together!


----------



## yingkob

sweat shirt/Sandro-
Pant / St.Olivier
shoes / United Nude
Bags / Céline Nano


----------



## nerimanna

-Annette- said:


> This is so classy and it looks expensive



Thank u! The necklace indeed was the best deal at just about $7


----------



## nerimanna

kcf68 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## bunnycat

I mostly lurk in this thread but thought I'd join in today for a change. Love y'alls outfits Nefedov (tres chic!), Yingkob (so easygoing!) and Bitten (so laid back with that Prada bag!).

Today I am wearing:

Marc Jacobs scarf
Theory sweater
Per Se skirt
Nine West boots
Longchamp Le Pliage large tote


----------



## Lena186

bunnycat said:


> I mostly lurk in this thread but thought I'd join in today for a change. Love y'alls outfits Nefedov (tres chic!), Yingkob (so easygoing!) and Bitten (so laid back with that Prada bag!).
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> 
> Marc Jacobs scarf
> Theory sweater
> Per Se skirt
> Nine West boots
> Longchamp Le Pliage large tote
> 
> View attachment 2568613


That skirt is really cute!! so Missoni


----------



## bunnycat

Lena186 said:


> That skirt is really cute!! so Missoni



It does remind me of that too! But it is a printed silk box pleat. Very comfy!


----------



## Kenyanqn

yingkob said:


> sweat shirt/Sandro-
> Pant / St.Olivier
> shoes / United Nude
> Bags / Céline Nano




At first I thought you were Kourtney Kardashian. Look good, love the outfit!


----------



## halohalo

Friday night out. Love love the Herve fit and flare style


----------



## yoyotomatoe

You look great in this dress.


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2568247




I really love your briefcase!


----------



## Bratty1919

halohalo said:


> Friday night out. Love love the Herve fit and flare style



Wow!!!


----------



## Bitten

The weather is still lovely and summer-y for Sunday:




Tee: Witchery
Jeans: Country Road slim zip
Shoes: Nine West
Bag: Prada
Dog: Leo


----------



## Bratty1919

bunnycat said:


> I mostly lurk in this thread but thought I'd join in today for a change. Love y'alls outfits Nefedov (tres chic!), Yingkob (so easygoing!) and Bitten (so laid back with that Prada bag!).
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> 
> Marc Jacobs scarf
> Theory sweater
> Per Se skirt
> Nine West boots
> Longchamp Le Pliage large tote
> 
> View attachment 2568613




So fun and sassy!


----------



## Sass

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2568247




I like this combo, your outfits are always polished and well put together. You have great style!


----------



## bunnycat

Bratty1919 said:


> So fun and sassy!



thank you Bratty!


----------



## Manelieht

Bitten said:


> The weather is still lovely and summer-y for Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 2569085
> 
> 
> Tee: Witchery
> Jeans: Country Road slim zip
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Prada
> Dog: Leo



Great Sandals and bag! They really go well with the laid back outfit. And your dog is so cute!



halohalo said:


> Friday night out. Love love the Herve fit and flare style



Looove your dress!!


I want to post the outfit from my avatar, it features a bag that is much liked by my friends.

Bag and Shoes: 5th Avenue (Halle Berry)
Necklace: Bijou Brigitte
Blouse: Max Rave
Cardigan, Skirt and Hat: H&M

The outfit was inspired by 1910 fashion


----------



## Bratty1919

Manelieht said:


> Great Sandals and bag! They really go well with the laid back outfit. And your dog is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Looove your dress!!
> 
> 
> I want to post the outfit from my avatar, it features a bag that is much liked by my friends.
> 
> Bag and Shoes: 5th Avenue (Halle Berry)
> Necklace: Bijou Brigitte
> Blouse: Max Rave
> Cardigan, Skirt and Hat: H&M
> 
> The outfit was inspired by 1910 fashion




I LOVE this outfit!


----------



## _misschanel

my outfit of the day 

&#128139; Chanel GST


----------



## Manelieht

Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE this outfit!



Thank you


----------



## oh_my_bag

HiromiT said:


> Hi Trini, I love your style (so classic Euro chic) and started following your blog and Instagram!



Thank you  I saw your comment on my blog, and loved it! Thanks for the support


----------



## -Annette-




----------



## HiromiT

oh_my_bag said:


> Thank you  I saw your comment on my blog, and loved it! Thanks for the support



You're welcome! I can't wait to see more of your outfits -- they're such a refreshing change from everything else out there.  Problem is...now I feel like I need some Chanel ballet flats (despite owning 20 pairs of flats) and the Valentino Tango pumps!


----------



## Bratty1919

_misschanel said:


> View attachment 2570683
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> &#128139; Chanel GST




Wow- you look great together!


----------



## Manelieht

-Annette- said:


>



Very pretty outfit!

Another OOTD:
I really like this leather jacket I recently got. The leather is so soft and smells so good  
I also really like the Coca Cola shirt! I think it's fun!


----------



## ericanjensen

*A.P.C. *Nanette Lepore *Giuseppe Zanotti *Ombrelli Magali


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hi everyone! It's my first time posting in this thread. I've been stuck in a fashion rut so I gave myself a 7 day fashion challenge so I'd start putting myself together again - and today is day 1 

Head to toe this look cost around $100!

Details: 

H&M faux leather jacket, thrifted $12
Black layering top, $10
Target skirt $8
Aquatalia boots, thrifted $4
Rebecca Minkoff MAC, Nordstrom Rack refurb $65
Gerard Yosca bracelet, sample sale, $5


----------



## Bratty1919

Manelieht said:


> Very pretty outfit!
> 
> Another OOTD:
> I really like this leather jacket I recently got. The leather is so soft and smells so good
> I also really like the Coca Cola shirt! I think it's fun!




So cool!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Nanette Lepore *Giuseppe Zanotti *Ombrelli Magali




What a cute picture - we got snow, too


----------



## halohalo

Saturday brunch


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Nanette Lepore *Giuseppe Zanotti *Ombrelli Magali


 
Wonderful outfit, those heels look great.  Sorry about the snow.


----------



## Bratty1919

halohalo said:


> Saturday brunch




Cute!


----------



## Manelieht

Bratty1919 said:


> So cool!



Thank you! 

Ericajensen:

Such a beautiful picture and elegant look!

Shoppinggalnyc

Love your all black look and the black mac looks great with it!


----------



## Manelieht

halohalo said:


> Saturday brunch



Love it! The blazer is beautiful!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> What a cute picture - we got snow, too



Thanks!  Today will be over 70 so it's all good


----------



## -Annette-




----------



## Fashionista524

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2565697
> 
> 
> OOTD = Zara coat, Isabel marant shoes, Celine bag &#128525;


 
You look awesome!! Love your look!


----------



## Fashionista524

Manelieht said:


> Very pretty outfit!
> 
> Another OOTD:
> I really like this leather jacket I recently got. The leather is so soft and smells so good
> I also really like the Coca Cola shirt! I think it's fun!


 
Love your look super cool!


----------



## Fashionista524

Bitten said:


> The weather is still lovely and summer-y for Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 2569085
> 
> 
> Tee: Witchery
> Jeans: Country Road slim zip
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Prada
> Dog: Leo


 
Cute and casual! I like!!


----------



## Fashionista524

_misschanel said:


> View attachment 2570683
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> &#128139; Chanel GST


 
Sexy Sexy!! Love your outfit!!


----------



## Fashionista524

Bitten said:


> Another busy day but loving this outfit: sleeveless so comfy for the heat today, but still practical and put-together.
> 
> View attachment 2565420
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Maxmara
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV speedy B 30


 
Cute outfit!!


----------



## Fashionista524

Ellapretty said:


> Long layers & my Coach Mini Tanner:


 
I LOVE this casual look. Very nice!


----------



## kcf68

ericanjensen said:


> *A.P.C. *Nanette Lepore *Giuseppe Zanotti *Ombrelli Magali


Uh ohh my goodness shoe porn!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## aliwishesbear

finally polar vortex over!

farm6.staticflickr.com/5536/13635266325_94a183e8de_c.jpg

can't seem to get my picture to show up from my flicker!  and not sure how to delete this post since I can't get the pic to show....


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Nefedov

_misschanel said:


> View attachment 2570683
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> &#128139; Chanel GST




So sexy and sharp!


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Zara
Jeggings: J Brand
Scarf: Forever 21
Shoes: Forever 21
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## -Annette-

quynh_1206 said:


> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b169/pdbangbang/14_zps17545d9c.jpg[/IG]
> 
> 
> Top: Zara
> Jeggings: J Brand
> Scarf: Forever 21
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff[/QUOTE]
> 
> Super cute!


----------



## halohalo

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Zara
> Jeggings: J Brand
> Scarf: Forever 21
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff


Love the scarf. Very spring!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2572160




Very cool!


----------



## Nefedov

Bratty1919 said:


> Very cool!




Thanks))


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Zara
> Jeggings: J Brand
> Scarf: Forever 21
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff




Lovely and cute!


----------



## Bitten

Fashionista524 said:


> Cute outfit!!


 


Fashionista524 said:


> Cute and casual! I like!!


 
Thank you  

Going with colour-blocking for work:







Blazer: Witchery
Top: Target
Pants: Maxmara
Shoes: Bally
Bag: LV


----------



## AEGIS

halohalo said:


> Saturday brunch





what app is this? cute clutch!


----------



## Nefedov

Sass said:


> I like this combo, your outfits are always polished and well put together. You have great style!




Thanks )))


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M shirt, J.Crew Factory necklace & Balenciaga City Bag:


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Zara
> Jeggings: J Brand
> Scarf: Forever 21
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff


Cute love scarf too!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> H&M shirt, J.Crew Factory necklace & Balenciaga City Bag:


Love your necklace!


----------



## halohalo

Ellapretty said:


> H&M shirt, J.Crew Factory necklace & Balenciaga City Bag:


 Love the Balenciaga bag!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> H&M shirt, J.Crew Factory necklace & Balenciaga City Bag:




Cute - lovely necklace!


----------



## halohalo

AEGIS said:


> what app is this? cute clutch!



Thank you!  The app is called Stuff N Style, but it is by invitation only. Message me your email and I will send you an invitation.


----------



## Manelieht

Ellapretty said:


> H&M shirt, J.Crew Factory necklace & Balenciaga City Bag:



Super cute Necklace and great bag!




Fashionista524 said:


> Love your look super cool!



Thank you! 

I bring you a very colorful, cold weather *look, with a green satchel 

Bag: Fossil Sydney Satchel
Coat: Zara
Watch: Fossil
Shirt, Platforms, Cowl: H&M
Leggings: Mister & Lady

*(the watermark is different because my blogs name changed to Silberin Manelieht later on)


----------



## Christofle

Manelieht said:


> Super cute Necklace and great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I bring you a very colorful, cold weather *look, with a green satchel
> 
> Bag: Fossil Sydney Satchel
> Coat: Zara
> Watch: Fossil
> Shirt, Platforms, Cowl: H&M
> Leggings: Mister & Lady
> 
> *(the watermark is different because my blogs name changed to Silberin Manelieht later on)




Lovely scarf!


----------



## yingkob

Kenyanqn said:


> At first I thought you were Kourtney Kardashian. Look good, love the outfit!


thank you very much


----------



## yingkob

Sweat/sandro, Pant/zara, Panama/Gucci, Shoes/United Nude, Bag/Nano-Céline


----------



## Lena186

yingkob said:


> Sweat/sandro, Pant/zara, Panama/Gucci, Shoes/United Nude, Bag/Nano-Céline



So cute!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My OOTD from yesterday wasn't that exciting because it was rainy so here's today's. Again, it was under $100 head to toe 

Phillip Lim for Target dress $12 (Target clearance)
thrifted leather belt $3
Crocs Sexi Flip $15 (sale crocs.com)
Gerard Yosca cuff bracelet $10, sample sale
Argentino Vivo earrings $25, Nordstrom Rack
Gucci Soho bag, FREE (gift from my awesome brother - retails for $1950!)


----------



## Bitten

yingkob said:


> Sweat/sandro, Pant/zara, Panama/Gucci, Shoes/United Nude, Bag/Nano-Céline


 
V chic - love the pants with the shoes


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> Wonderful outfit, those heels look great.  Sorry about the snow.





Manelieht said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ericajensen:
> 
> Such a beautiful picture and elegant look!
> 
> Shoppinggalnyc
> 
> Love your all black look and the black mac looks great with it!





kcf68 said:


> Uh ohh my goodness shoe porn!  Those are gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

*G-Star Raw *True Religion *Report Signature


----------



## Apelila

My simple outfit thank you for letting me share


----------



## Bitten

Ellapretty said:


> H&M shirt, J.Crew Factory necklace & Balenciaga City Bag:


 
Love this look  Really liking the Bal


----------



## kcf68

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My OOTD from yesterday wasn't that exciting because it was rainy so here's today's. Again, it was under $100 head to toe
> 
> Phillip Lim for Target dress $12 (Target clearance)
> thrifted leather belt $3
> Crocs Sexi Flip $15 (sale crocs.com)
> Gerard Yosca cuff bracelet $10, sample sale
> Argentino Vivo earrings $25, Nordstrom Rack
> Gucci Soho bag, FREE (gift from my awesome brother - retails for $1950!)


Cute!


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *G-Star Raw *True Religion *Report Signature


 
Another stunning outfit-looks more like spring there today.  Love the heels, great colours.


----------



## quynh_1206

Romper: Purchased from Peppermayo
Clutch: Michael Kors Selma
Shoes: Purchased from Lulu's


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's day 4 of my fashion challenge - here's my OOTD:

Roberto Cavalli sunglasses, Century 21 70% off, $18
H&M faux leather jacket, thrifted $12
Rebecca Minkoff MAC, Nordstrom Rack refurb $65
Leather studded bracelet, Target $5
Gerard Yosca earrings, sample sale, $15
Jessica Simpson watercolor dress, Nordstrom Rack, $25
Marc Jacobs flats, Nordstrom Rack, $10 (were $400!)


----------



## Sculli

Finally a sunny spring day in Amsterdam. 
Top & cardigan by isabel marant etoile, jeans by bleulab, headband by zara, bag & shoes by Céline. 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## Bitten

Hi-low mix for Friday meetings:







Top: Target
Jeans: JBrand
Shoes: Bally
Blazer: Witchery
Bag:  Hermes Birkin

I'm really loving this top from Target


----------



## tinachkaa

quynh_1206 said:


> Romper: Purchased from Peppermayo
> Clutch: Michael Kors Selma
> Shoes: Purchased from Lulu's




Love this!


----------



## tinachkaa

_misschanel said:


> View attachment 2570683
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> &#128139; Chanel GST




Smokin' outfit!


----------



## yingkob

top/Zara, pant/promod, shoes/United Nude, bag/Céline-trapèze 3 colors, necklace/Zara


----------



## Manelieht

Sculli said:


> Finally a sunny spring day in Amsterdam.
> Top & cardigan by isabel marant etoile, jeans by bleulab, headband by zara, bag & shoes by Céline.
> View attachment 2575217
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



Love your style!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's day 4 of my fashion challenge - here's my OOTD:
> 
> Roberto Cavalli sunglasses, Century 21 70% off, $18
> H&M faux leather jacket, thrifted $12
> Rebecca Minkoff MAC, Nordstrom Rack refurb $65
> Leather studded bracelet, Target $5
> Gerard Yosca earrings, sample sale, $15
> Jessica Simpson watercolor dress, Nordstrom Rack, $25
> Marc Jacobs flats, Nordstrom Rack, $10 (were $400!)



10 bucks? That is amazing!


----------



## Manelieht

Bitten said:


> Hi-low mix for Friday meetings:
> 
> View attachment 2575318
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575319
> 
> 
> Top: Target
> Jeans: JBrand
> Shoes: Bally
> Blazer: Witchery
> Bag:  Hermes Birkin
> 
> I'm really loving this top from Target



Lovely top!


----------



## Manelieht

yingkob said:


> top/Zara, pant/promod, shoes/United Nude, bag/Céline-trapèze 3 colors, necklace/Zara



Love the necklace and top. Is it like a leather texture?


----------



## Lzamare

manelieht said:


> love your style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 bucks? That is amazing!




cute!!!


----------



## Manelieht

90's inspired. I wore the skirt and sweater in the mid 90's actually. The leather jacket is Mango (again, amazing, soft, textured leather ) and the platforms, tights and beanie are H&M. I love H&M  
The bag is also Mango. I thought the design was really cute and it has a great size. I mentioned in other parts of the forum that I buy cheapie bags too if I like the look. 

Anyhow, this was a very comfortable outfit for a chilly spring day. Leather jackets always keep me warm well and the shoes are so easy to walk in and I walked for three hours straight.


----------



## umlm

at my hotel Puente Romano in Marbella- Spain. in LV jacket and scarf,Mango dress, Celine bag, shoes Chanel


----------



## Lena186

Sculli said:


> Finally a sunny spring day in Amsterdam.
> Top & cardigan by isabel marant etoile, jeans by bleulab, headband by zara, bag & shoes by Céline.
> View attachment 2575217
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



Lovely!


----------



## Sculli

Manelieht said:


> Love your style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 bucks? That is amazing!



 Thank you Manelieht!



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van PurseForum


----------



## Sculli

Lena186 said:


> Lovely!




Thank you Lena186 . 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van PurseForum


----------



## oh_my_bag

HiromiT said:


> You're welcome! I can't wait to see more of your outfits -- they're such a refreshing change from everything else out there.  Problem is...now I feel like I need some Chanel ballet flats (despite owning 20 pairs of flats) and the Valentino Tango pumps!



Sorry for the late reply! You should totally go for them!  I myself own a good amount of flats (have to count them yet) and love them to death. And the Tango pumps, those you will wear a lot, its a great alternative to high heels! 

Fell free to PM any time you want!


----------



## HauteMama

Sculli said:


> Finally a sunny spring day in Amsterdam.
> Top & cardigan by isabel marant etoile, jeans by bleulab, headband by zara, bag & shoes by Céline.
> View attachment 2575217
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



LOVE your shoes!


----------



## Kimber7

quynh_1206 said:


> Romper: Purchased from Peppermayo
> Clutch: Michael Kors Selma
> Shoes: Purchased from Lulu's


Very pretty! ^_^


----------



## Kimber7

Sculli said:


> Finally a sunny spring day in Amsterdam.
> Top & cardigan by isabel marant etoile, jeans by bleulab, headband by zara, bag & shoes by Céline.
> View attachment 2575217
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25


Gorgeous blouse and headband


----------



## nerimanna

lunch out celebrating anniversary

Pantsuit - Studio (local brand)
Accessories - Forever 21
Sandals - Montego Bay Payless
Bag - LV Artsy MM


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nerimanna said:


> lunch out celebrating anniversary
> 
> Pantsuit - Studio (local brand)
> Accessories - Forever 21
> Sandals - Montego Bay Payless
> Bag - LV Artsy MM



You look lovely and I love your pantsuit!


----------



## Lips

Sculli said:


> Finally a sunny spring day in Amsterdam.
> Top & cardigan by isabel marant etoile, jeans by bleulab, headband by zara, bag & shoes by Céline.
> View attachment 2575217
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



Oh, your shoes are incredible. 

- Lips


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## yingkob

Manelieht said:


> Love the necklace and top. Is it like a leather texture?


tks.
yes imitation leather


----------



## yingkob

top/H&M, pant/Zara, bag/Gucci


----------



## nerimanna

yoyotomatoe said:


> You look lovely and I love your pantsuit!



thank you  xoxo


----------



## Kenyanqn

Dress/ Calvin Klein
Shoes/ Christian Louboutin
Jewelry/ Jcrew
clutch/ Jcrew


----------



## nerimanna

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2577497
> 
> 
> Dress/ Calvin Klein
> Shoes/ Christian Louboutin
> Jewelry/ Jcrew
> clutch/ Jcrew


love the pops of color!


----------



## Kenyanqn

nerimanna said:


> love the pops of color!




Thank you!


----------



## Nathalya

yingkob said:


> top/H&M, pant/Zara, bag/Gucci



Love these Zara pants.


----------



## halohalo

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2577497
> 
> 
> Dress/ Calvin Klein
> Shoes/ Christian Louboutin
> Jewelry/ Jcrew
> clutch/ Jcrew



Love your necklace! Really make you stand out!


----------



## kcf68

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2577497
> 
> 
> Dress/ Calvin Klein
> Shoes/ Christian Louboutin
> Jewelry/ Jcrew
> clutch/ Jcrew


Pretty!  Yellow pops the outfit!


----------



## Kenyanqn

halohalo said:


> Love your necklace! Really make you stand out!




Thank you!


----------



## Kenyanqn

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!  Yellow pops the outfit!




Thanks


----------



## -Annette-




----------



## Bitten

Manelieht said:


> Lovely top!


 
Thank you 

I went with monochrome polish for Monday:







Top: Country Road
Pants: Maxmara
Jacket: Country Road
Shoes: Bally
Bag: Hermes


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bitten said:


> Thank you
> 
> I went with monochrome polish for Monday:
> 
> View attachment 2578702
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578703
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Maxmara
> Jacket: Country Road
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: Hermes


 Classy!


----------



## Bitten

yoyotomatoe said:


> Classy!



Thank you


----------



## umlm

my OOTD at automotive museum in Malaga- Spain, it was for dinner party organized by my hubby's company                      

Heels and belt: Gucci, 
dress: BCBG, 
bag: Chanel classic flap mini.


----------



## halohalo

Going out last weekend


----------



## Bratty1919

umlm said:


> my OOTD at automotive museum in Malaga- Spain, it was for dinner party organized by my hubby's company
> 
> Heels and belt: Gucci,
> dress: BCBG,
> bag: Chanel classic flap mini.
> 
> View attachment 2579210




Classic cars outshone by one classy lady


----------



## Bitten

Bratty1919 said:


> Classic cars outshone by one classy lady


 
You are so kind, and I agree - that dress is stunning!!  

Pop of colour for Tuesday:







Top: Saba
Skirt: L'Wren Scott
Jacket: Country Road
Shoes: Bally
Bag: Hermes


----------



## halohalo

umlm said:


> my OOTD at automotive museum in Malaga- Spain, it was for dinner party organized by my hubby's company
> 
> Heels and belt: Gucci,
> dress: BCBG,
> bag: Chanel classic flap mini.
> 
> View attachment 2579210



So classy!


----------



## bunnycat

Super classy umlm, halohalo and bitten!


----------



## halohalo

bunnycat said:


> Super classy umlm, halohalo and bitten!



Thank you


----------



## umlm

Bratty1919 said:


> Classic cars outshone by one classy lady


Thank you Bratty1919,since a while I couldn't wear nice clothes. Woman without nice outfit is really difficult though.


----------



## umlm

Bitten said:


> You are so kind, and I agree - that dress is stunning!!
> 
> Pop of colour for Tuesday:
> 
> View attachment 2579777
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579778
> 
> 
> Top: Saba
> Skirt: L'Wren Scott
> Jacket: Country Road
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: Hermes


Thank you Bitten, I love your Birkin, so beautiful. And you are so chic too. I would love to come back to office work again


----------



## umlm

halohalo said:


> So classy!


Thank you halohalo, You are very kind


----------



## umlm

bunnycat said:


> Super classy umlm, halohalo and bitten!


Thank you bunnycat, that's very sweet of you


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Dion Lee Line II leather track pants, ISABEL MARANT GABE JACKET, Cos tee, Celine box bag, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, ESTELLE DEVE STELLA RING SET.


----------



## fantabulous

I love a little black dress by BCBG paired with nice heels and a white sparkly clutch.

http://beta.bondswell.com/remoteshare/534dd8c20f9ef6a6b3000001


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore this outfit last weekend for brunch. The skirt is banana republic, blouse H&M, shoes Valentino and bag is Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dion Lee Line II leather track pants, ISABEL MARANT GABE JACKET, Cos tee, Celine box bag, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, ESTELLE DEVE STELLA RING SET.





Lovely!


----------



## halohalo

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dion Lee Line II leather track pants, ISABEL MARANT GABE JACKET, Cos tee, Celine box bag, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, ESTELLE DEVE STELLA RING SET.



Love your jacket!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Tank: Joie
Pants: Zara
Shoes: Asos
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## yoyotomatoe

quynh_1206 said:


> Tank: Joie
> Pants: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


 Great outfit and I love that necklace!


----------



## halohalo

quynh_1206 said:


> Tank: Joie
> Pants: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff



Love the outfit! The necklace matches the pants perfectly!


----------



## IramImtiaz

quynh_1206 said:


> Tank: Joie
> Pants: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff



You look so fabulous. Love the pants!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Wearing MHL by Margaret Howell top, Topshop trousers and flats, Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag. 
More outfits on my blog http://trini-g.com/


----------



## Lena186

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore this outfit last weekend for brunch. The skirt is banana republic, blouse H&M, shoes Valentino and bag is Dooney and Bourke.



That's so cute


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> Tank: Joie
> Pants: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


 
Fabulous pants, love it!!


----------



## Bitten

Keeping the pants theme going 




Top: Country Road
Pants: Witchery
Shoes: Bally
Bag: Anya Hindmarch Albion tote


----------



## Christofle

Clearly not up to par with you fabulous ladies!
First post exam outfit 
View attachment 2582507


----------



## Bratty1919

Christofle said:


> Clearly not up to par with you fabulous ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582507




Cool shades


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Tank: Joie
> Pants: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff




You look fabulous!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing BURBERRY TRENCH COAT, RAG AND BONE FEDORA, CHLOE SUSANNA BOOTS, FRAME DENIM JEANS, WHISTLES SKYE SHIRT, Celine horizontal cabas.


----------



## shoes319

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2582010
> 
> Wearing MHL by Margaret Howell top, Topshop trousers and flats, Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag.
> More outfits on my blog http://trini-g.com/


Love the simplicity!  Very much my style as well!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alexander Mcqueen *Diesel *Doma *Cesare Paciotti


----------



## HiromiT

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2582010
> 
> Wearing MHL by Margaret Howell top, Topshop trousers and flats, Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag.
> More outfits on my blog http://trini-g.com/



Lovely as always!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ericanjensen said:


> *Alexander Mcqueen *Diesel *Doma *Cesare Paciotti


wow gorgeous.love this outfit


----------



## pringirl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's day 4 of my fashion challenge - here's my OOTD:
> 
> Roberto Cavalli sunglasses, Century 21 70% off, $18
> H&M faux leather jacket, thrifted $12
> Rebecca Minkoff MAC, Nordstrom Rack refurb $65
> Leather studded bracelet, Target $5
> Gerard Yosca earrings, sample sale, $15
> Jessica Simpson watercolor dress, Nordstrom Rack, $25
> Marc Jacobs flats, Nordstrom Rack, $10 (were $400!)



love the dress.. The bag.. The flats!!!


----------



## pringirl

quynh_1206 said:


> Tank: Joie
> Pants: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff



love this too!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks so much  I have a hot pink mini MAC and matching crocs that I usually wear with that dress but it's just so cold here! Where is Spring already???



pringirl said:


> love the dress.. The bag.. The flats!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

tua08366 said:


> wow gorgeous.love this outfit



Thanks Hun!


----------



## dia

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Dion Lee Line II leather track pants, ISABEL MARANT GABE JACKET, Cos tee, Celine box bag, ISABEL MARANT POPPY HEELS, ESTELLE DEVE STELLA RING SET.




You look gorgeous !! The whole outfit is to die for.


----------



## bbagsforever

dia said:


> You look gorgeous !! The whole outfit is to die for.


Thank you! Here is today's outfit.


----------



## Lena186

bbagsforever said:


> Thank you! Here is today's outfit.



So pretty!


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Thank you! Here is today's outfit.



Stunning love your shorts


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Thank you! Here is today's outfit.




Loving the monochrome!


----------



## halohalo

Going out on Friday


----------



## Lena186

halohalo said:


> Going out on Friday



Great rockstud choice pair!


----------



## halohalo

Lena186 said:


> Great rockstud choice pair!


Thank you  I love them, they go with absolutely everything


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## Sculli

Gettin ready for easter. Dress & other stories, shoes Céline, headband zara. 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## Bratty1919

Sculli said:


> Gettin ready for easter. Dress & other stories, shoes Céline, headband zara.
> View attachment 2585803
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25





Very cute!


----------



## Nathalya

Sculli said:


> Gettin ready for easter. Dress & other stories, shoes Céline, headband zara.
> View attachment 2585803
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



Love this!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sculli said:


> Gettin ready for easter. Dress & other stories, shoes Céline, headband zara.
> View attachment 2585803
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25


 Love the whole outfit. That dress is amazing!!!


----------



## Sass

Dress - Cotton On, Shoes - Rubi, Bag - Balenciaga


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## lablv

My kinda outfit today:
LV daphne sunglasses
BCBG romper
BCBG wedge sandal shoes



Happy Easter!!!



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67815626.53162.100002489543473&type=1&theater


----------



## lvuittonaddict

posting this mainly because i just got my new balenciaga 

left outfit: wildfox sweatshirt, 7fam shorts, kc designs diamond necklace, chanel chain glasses

right outfit: VS vneck tee, Forever 21 navy shorts, kc designs diamond necklace, chanel glasses


----------



## lvuittonaddict

LOVE the steampunk necklace!



Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2586411


----------



## flowerboy

2small wonder love love your top.  Where is it from ? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Shawna15

lvuittonaddict said:


> posting this mainly because i just got my new balenciaga
> 
> left outfit: wildfox sweatshirt, 7fam shorts, kc designs diamond necklace, chanel chain glasses
> 
> right outfit: VS vneck tee, Forever 21 navy shorts, kc designs diamond necklace, chanel glasses


Congrats on you balenciaga! I love your wildfox sweater!


----------



## twosmallwonders

flowerboy said:


> 2small wonder love love your top.  Where is it from ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you! I love it too  try shopcourtneyp.com


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Helmut Lang wool jacket
RW&Co two-tone top
Hudson coated moto-jeans
Céline Croc Phantom
Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## twosmallwonders

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> 
> RW&Co two-tone top
> 
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> 
> Céline Croc Phantom
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586915




Very nice! Total rockstar outfit!


----------



## Ellapretty

Recent outfits with my favourite new bag - Pashli Mini in Taupe:


----------



## halohalo

Ellapretty said:


> Recent outfits with my favourite new bag - Pashli Mini in Taupe:


Love your bag. I was planning to get a Celine Micro, but I think I like that bag a lot more!!


----------



## jtf0420

Top: Vince
Pants: J. Crew
Shoes: DVF
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli

more on www.callmejblog.com


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Vince
> Pants: J. Crew
> Shoes: DVF
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com




Super cute!


----------



## Lena186

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> RW&Co two-tone top
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> Céline Croc Phantom
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2586915



This so lovely!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Here's what I wore today 










Hat: F&H
Blazer: Jil Sander
T-Shirt: Andrea Pompilio
Pants: Kickstarter Jeans
Espadrilles: Chanel
Backpack: DIY


----------



## Bratty1919

jadeaymanalac said:


> Here's what I wore today
> 
> View attachment 2587551
> 
> View attachment 2587555
> 
> View attachment 2587557
> 
> View attachment 2587558
> 
> 
> Hat: F&H
> Blazer: Jil Sander
> T-Shirt: Andrea Pompilio
> Pants: Kickstarter Jeans
> Espadrilles: Chanel
> Backpack: DIY




Super fun!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Bratty1919 said:


> Super fun!




Yes its always fun to dress up a little  thank you


----------



## Sculli

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the whole outfit. That dress is amazing!!!




Thank you, & other stories has very Nice clothing. Hope they will open a store soon in my country ^^. Luckily they have an online store. 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## Sculli

Bratty1919 said:


> Very cute!




Thank you Bratty1919 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## Sculli

Nathalya said:


> Love this!




Thank you Nathalya . 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## Gerry

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2585681





This is just GAWG----JUS,dahling!!!


----------



## halohalo

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Vince
> Pants: J. Crew
> Shoes: DVF
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com



Love the bag!!


----------



## kcf68

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Vince
> Pants: J. Crew
> Shoes: DVF
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli
> 
> more on www.callmejblog.com


Very Pretty!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jadeaymanalac said:


> Here's what I wore today
> 
> View attachment 2587551
> 
> View attachment 2587555
> 
> View attachment 2587557
> 
> View attachment 2587558
> 
> 
> Hat: F&H
> Blazer: Jil Sander
> T-Shirt: Andrea Pompilio
> Pants: Kickstarter Jeans
> Espadrilles: Chanel
> Backpack: DIY



Great outfit. And love HK!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

OOTD date night with hubby


----------



## Lena186

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2589556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD date night with hubby



You look great!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Getting a quick blow dry&#128518;

Mango lace top
Zara printed capri
Zara gold sandals


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2589556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD date night with hubby





Cute!


----------



## beata-kelly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> RW&Co two-tone top
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> Céline Croc Phantom
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2586915


simply perfection. you made me want to buy rockstuds in orange


----------



## jtf0420

Top: BCBG
SKirt: Tibi
Bag: DVF
SHoes: Vince


----------



## Chinese Warrior

High street brand for clothes:
Sfera top
Stradivarius bf shorts

Premier accessories: &#128525;
Ferragamo varina
Tods bag
Ralph Lauren belt (almost 7 years old!) 

El cheapie daisy necklace from Bangkok.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Went to see Captain America... casual date night: 

Vince linen blouse
F21 leggings
CL Simple 100
Balenciaga City
Chanel Perle Collection Glasses


----------



## bunnycat

Goin' out to eat with the hubz and summer will soon be upon us in TX:

Top: Chaus (from Nordstrom)
Bandeau: LV
Skirt: Prada 
Purse: Coach Kelsey


----------



## ericanjensen

From Comic Con.  The first day I wore my Rupert Sanderson python Deltas & my feet killed.  2nd day it was Alaia to the rescue.  I can run in Alaia 6" heels lol


----------



## ninjanna

Country Road beanie and wool sweater, Uniqlo stretch denim pants, Marc by Marc Jacobs loafers, Michael Kors rose gold watch, and purple PS11 (not shown).


----------



## sammy deer

Top: juicy couture, skirt: t by Alexander wang, shoes: Michael by Michael kors, purse: chanel


----------



## LouboutinChick

sammy deer said:


> Top: juicy couture, skirt: t by Alexander wang, shoes: Michael by Michael kors, purse: chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592018




Great outfit. I like it very much. The colors are so smooth, that's chic and classic.


----------



## sammy deer

Oh thanks so much, louboutin chick! I'm definitely a minimalist, this is a similar outfit I wore just two days ago.


----------



## LouboutinChick

sammy deer said:


> Oh thanks so much, louboutin chick! I'm definitely a minimalist, this is a similar outfit I wore just two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592045




That skirt is beautiful too. You look very good.
A black part fits good. I like it too. Your outfits are very good.&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## LouboutinChick

lvuittonaddict said:


> Went to see Captain America... casual date night:
> 
> 
> 
> Vince linen blouse
> 
> F21 leggings
> 
> CL Simple 100
> 
> Balenciaga City
> 
> Chanel Perle Collection Glasses




Good look. What type are your leggings? I like your Louboutin Simple 100 very much. Do you have other pairs of CL's?


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top: BCBG
> SKirt: Tibi
> Bag: DVF
> SHoes: Vince




This is lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> From Comic Con.  The first day I wore my Rupert Sanderson python Deltas & my feet killed.  2nd day it was Alaia to the rescue.  I can run in Alaia 6" heels lol




This looks fun


----------



## lvuittonaddict

bunnycat said:


> Goin' out to eat with the hubz and summer will soon be upon us in TX:
> 
> Top: Chaus (from Nordstrom)
> Bandeau: LV
> Skirt: Prada
> Purse: Coach Kelsey
> 
> View attachment 2591635




love that skirt. do you know what year/season it's from?


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing EQUIPMENT SLOANE SWEATER, CURRENT ELLIOTT STILETTO JEANS, TOPSHOP HEELS, BURBERRY TRENCH COAT, WHISTLES SUNGLASSES, VALENTINO LOCK BAG.


----------



## Ellapretty

Jacob Jacket, Aldo necklace, F21 flats


----------



## pringirl

Ellapretty said:


> Jacob Jacket, Aldo necklace, F21 flats



So chic!


----------



## halohalo

Ellapretty said:


> Jacob Jacket, Aldo necklace, F21 flats



Love your necklace!


----------



## bunnycat

lvuittonaddict said:


> love that skirt. do you know what year/season it's from?



Hi there! - I unfortunately have no idea. I'm guessing several seasons ago because I came across it in a consignment shop and thought it was too cute to pass up.


----------



## jayne01

I think this might be my first OOTD!  Casual Friday...Burberry Brit biker, Rag & Bone jeans, MM6 sneakers, AWang Rocco:


----------



## tiffany_

Forever21 shirt, Babaton jacket from Aritzia, J Brand coated black denim, Salvatore Ferragamo jelly flats, Hermes CDC, Givenchy antigona.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES PELT PRINT TOP, Stella McCartney skirt, GIVENCHY HEELS, Chanel 2.55 bag, Dhini blazer.


----------



## Lena186

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing WHISTLES PELT PRINT TOP, Stella McCartney skirt, GIVENCHY HEELS, Chanel 2.55 bag, Dhini blazer.



Very nice outfit! You wear it well


----------



## nerimanna

a bit witchy and goth for tonight's outfit 

RJStory black lace maxi dress
Accessories - unbranded
Sandals - Jimmy Choo Cora
Bag - LV Graffiti pochette


----------



## iluvmybags

Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket ('08 Grey)
Chan Luu Scarf
Trouvé (Nordstroms) Sweater
MOTHER "Groupie" Jeans
Bandolino Nude Pumps
Celine Phantom in Tan & Large Trio in Bottle Green


----------



## jadeaymanalac

nerimanna said:


> a bit witchy and goth for tonight's outfit
> 
> RJStory black lace maxi dress
> Accessories - unbranded
> Sandals - Jimmy Choo Cora
> Bag - LV Graffiti pochette




Nice maxi dress and your make up ehmehgerd I love it. 




iluvmybags said:


> Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket ('08 Grey)
> Chan Luu Scarf
> Trouvé (Nordstroms) Sweater
> MOTHER "Groupie" Jeans
> Bandolino Nude Pumps
> Celine Phantom in Tan & Large Trio in Bottle Green
> 
> View attachment 2594957
> 
> View attachment 2594973




 harrrr Balenciaga Moto Jacket! Awesome outfit.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Here's what I wore today:



http://lookbook.nu/look/6125823

Cap: Kenzo x New Era
Sunglasses: Ray-Ban Aviator
T-Shirt: ASOS
Jeans: Zara
Bracelets: Hermes
Watch: Michel Herbelin
Bag: Givenchy
Shoes: Dr. Martens


----------



## iluvmybags

Forgot to share this one, from Friday --

Current Elliot 'Picnic' Shirt in Sugar
JBrand Luxe Sateen Maria Skinny in Ash
Balenciaga Leather Moto ('08 Grey)
SJP 'Fawn' Pump in Teal


----------



## Bratty1919

iluvmybags said:


> Forgot to share this one, from Friday --
> 
> Current Elliot 'Picnic' Shirt in Sugar
> JBrand Luxe Sateen Maria Skinny in Ash
> Balenciaga Leather Moto ('08 Grey)
> SJP 'Fawn' Pump in Teal
> 
> View attachment 2595712




Lovely shoes!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> a bit witchy and goth for tonight's outfit
> 
> RJStory black lace maxi dress
> Accessories - unbranded
> Sandals - Jimmy Choo Cora
> Bag - LV Graffiti pochette




This is such a fun picture!


----------



## bunnycat

nerimanna said:


> a bit witchy and goth for tonight's outfit
> 
> RJStory black lace maxi dress
> Accessories - unbranded
> Sandals - Jimmy Choo Cora
> Bag - LV Graffiti pochette



Love this!!!


----------



## jtf0420

Top: Kate Spade
Shorts: Zara
Shoes: J. Crew
Jewelry: J. Crew
Clutch: Tory Burch

more on my blog!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Kate Spade
> Shorts: Zara
> Shoes: J. Crew
> Jewelry: J. Crew
> Clutch: Tory Burch
> 
> more on my blog!




You look ADORABLE!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Kate Spade
> Shorts: Zara
> Shoes: J. Crew
> Jewelry: J. Crew
> Clutch: Tory Burch
> 
> more on my blog!




Ladies and gentlemen... This how we should we wear our outfit with a SMILE. Beautiful outfit and tdf tory burch clutch


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> This is such a fun picture!


thank you! it was indeed a lot of fun


----------



## nerimanna

bunnycat said:


> Love this!!!


thank you bunnycat  fellow feline lover here


----------



## kcf68

iluvmybags said:


> Balenciaga Leather Moto Jacket ('08 Grey)
> Chan Luu Scarf
> Trouvé (Nordstroms) Sweater
> MOTHER "Groupie" Jeans
> Bandolino Nude Pumps
> Celine Phantom in Tan & Large Trio in Bottle Green
> 
> View attachment 2594957
> 
> View attachment 2594973



Love your scarf!


----------



## Nathalya

iluvmybags said:


> Forgot to share this one, from Friday --
> 
> Current Elliot 'Picnic' Shirt in Sugar
> JBrand Luxe Sateen Maria Skinny in Ash
> Balenciaga Leather Moto ('08 Grey)
> SJP 'Fawn' Pump in Teal
> 
> View attachment 2595712



Love your jacket!



jtf0420 said:


> Top: Kate Spade
> Shorts: Zara
> Shoes: J. Crew
> Jewelry: J. Crew
> Clutch: Tory Burch
> 
> more on my blog!



Cute outfit


----------



## halohalo

jtf0420 said:


> Top: Kate Spade
> Shorts: Zara
> Shoes: J. Crew
> Jewelry: J. Crew
> Clutch: Tory Burch
> 
> more on my blog!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Balenciaga Moto (07 Black)
TopShop Gingham Blouse
jBrand Luxe Sateen Super Skinny (black)
SJP 'Lady' Pump (red)


----------



## hanagirl

Outlet shopping in Vegas in my high-low style ensemble &#9786;&#65039;

Denim overalls from Target
White tee from Forever21
Chanel canvas espadrilles
Hermes Evelyne


----------



## iraa

Went vintage today with Stella Jean skirt, Zara top and Dior pumps.


----------



## Fifitrix

iraa said:


> Went vintage today with Stella Jean skirt, Zara top and Dior pumps.




Beautiful, just like a movie star.


----------



## Epona

iluvmybags said:


> Forgot to share this one, from Friday --
> 
> Current Elliot 'Picnic' Shirt in Sugar
> JBrand Luxe Sateen Maria Skinny in Ash
> Balenciaga Leather Moto ('08 Grey)
> SJP 'Fawn' Pump in Teal
> 
> View attachment 2595712





iluvmybags said:


> Balenciaga Moto (07 Black)
> TopShop Gingham Blouse
> jBrand Luxe Sateen Super Skinny (black)
> SJP 'Lady' Pump (red)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597518




Great outfits and your moto jackets are out of this world.


----------



## Bratty1919

iraa said:


> Went vintage today with Stella Jean skirt, Zara top and Dior pumps.




Oh - this is super fun!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

iraa said:


> Went vintage today with Stella Jean skirt, Zara top and Dior pumps.



Love this!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Asos *Anthro *Alaia *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## kcf68

iraa said:


> Went vintage today with Stella Jean skirt, Zara top and Dior pumps.


Cute!


----------



## iraa

Fifitrix said:


> Beautiful, just like a movie star.


Thank you


----------



## iraa

Bratty1919 said:


> Oh - this is super fun!



Thanks! I love skirts


----------



## iraa

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this!



Thank you


----------



## jtf0420

Dress: Equipment
Sunglasses: Tory Burch
Shoes: DVF

more on my blog


----------



## quynh_1206

iraa said:


> Went vintage today with Stella Jean skirt, Zara top and Dior pumps.


 
Wow...love!


----------



## quynh_1206

jtf0420 said:


> Dress: Equipment
> Sunglasses: Tory Burch
> Shoes: DVF
> 
> more on my blog


 
So Pretty! Love your style!


----------



## Bratty1919

jtf0420 said:


> Dress: Equipment
> Sunglasses: Tory Burch
> Shoes: DVF
> 
> more on my blog




Adorable!


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Ralph Lauren
Skirt: Nasty Gal
Bag: Michael Kors
Shoes: Asos


----------



## caroulemapoulen

From today:


----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


> From today:




Cute - and that jacket is awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Ralph Lauren
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Asos




So fun!


----------



## fantabulous

All of you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> So fun!



Thank you so much!


----------



## nerimanna

out w/ family

black tank top & statement necklace (no brand)
jeans - topshop
shoes - ferragamo
bag - lv artsy mm


----------



## LVNuBee

Waiting until I decide on which bag to wear to add accessories. Help ladies! Tivoli PM or Galliera PM with all black for a night out??


----------



## ericanjensen

*Isabel Marant *Kaylee Tankus *Rick Owens *Loeffler Randall *3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## Slc9

LVNuBee said:


> View attachment 2601556
> View attachment 2601557
> 
> 
> Waiting until I decide on which bag to wear to add accessories. Help ladies! Tivoli PM or Galliera PM with all black for a night out??



I have both bags but Galliera in Mono.  I think the Tivoli is more of a night out bag.  Dressier IMO.  You look great! Have fun!


----------



## LVNuBee

Slc9 said:


> I have both bags but Galliera in Mono.  I think the Tivoli is more of a night out bag.  Dressier IMO.  You look great! Have fun!




Thank you! I need to wear my tivoli more.


----------



## LVNuBee

LVNuBee said:


> Thank you! I need to wear my tivoli more.




Pretty cat! I have a seal point Siamese. He's my baby. Is yours a Burmese?


----------



## Slc9

LVNuBee said:


> Pretty cat! I have a seal point Siamese. He's my baby. Is yours a Burmese?



I also have a Siamese kitten Blue point/Seal point mix.  I had a blue point that passed away in march 
The cat in the picture is just an all black cat.  
Love my fur babies


----------



## Ginger Tea

LVNuBee said:


> View attachment 2601556
> View attachment 2601557
> 
> 
> Waiting until I decide on which bag to wear to add accessories. Help ladies! Tivoli PM or Galliera PM with all black for a night out??




Okay, the Tivoli would work better due to its size and shape.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Acne Mape jacket, SCANLAN AND THEODORE SHIRT, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Gucci heels, Celine sunglasses, Celine horizontal cabas bag, Maria Tash earrings.


----------



## Lena186

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Acne Mape jacket, SCANLAN AND THEODORE SHIRT, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Gucci heels, Celine sunglasses, Celine horizontal cabas bag, Maria Tash earrings.



Great look!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LVNuBee said:


> View attachment 2601556
> View attachment 2601557
> 
> 
> Waiting until I decide on which bag to wear to add accessories. Help ladies! Tivoli PM or Galliera PM with all black for a night out??



Probably the Tivoli.... but I'm not fond of either for a night out, do you have smaller evening bag?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Ralph Lauren
> Skirt: Nasty Gal
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Asos



Very cute look!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Acne Mape jacket, SCANLAN AND THEODORE SHIRT, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Gucci heels, Celine sunglasses, Celine horizontal cabas bag, Maria Tash earrings.



Love your style!


----------



## LVNuBee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Probably the Tivoli.... but I'm not fond of either for a night out, do you have smaller evening bag?




I just started my collection about two months ago, but I do have a delightful mini pochette. I think I may take tivoli out after all. Thank you for your advice. I'm in trouble..I thought I'd be happy with a bag or two...now I'm on the purse forum looking at bags every day! HAHA!


----------



## LVNuBee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very cute look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your style!




Very pretty!!


----------



## LVNuBee

Slc9 said:


> I also have a Siamese kitten Blue point/Seal point mix.  I had a blue point that passed away in march
> 
> The cat in the picture is just an all black cat.
> 
> Love my fur babies




I'm so sorry for your loss  Siamese get so attracted to their meowmy. Here's a pic of my big boy!


----------



## LVNuBee

LVNuBee said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss  Siamese get so attracted to their meowmy. Here's a pic of my big boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602456





Meant to say "attached"


----------



## saintgermain

love the blue acne jacket


----------



## Slc9

LVNuBee said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss  Siamese get so attracted to their meowmy. Here's a pic of my big boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602456




He is a handsome kitty. Here are my boys &#128570;


----------



## nascar fan

Soft, comfy day.
Loft - Lou & Grey outfit.
Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## LouboutinChick

LVNuBee said:


> View attachment 2601556
> View attachment 2601557
> 
> 
> Waiting until I decide on which bag to wear to add accessories. Help ladies! Tivoli PM or Galliera PM with all black for a night out??




Beautiful black dress. You look pretty and I cannot decide too  
My question is wich shoes do you wear with this outfit?


----------



## LVNuBee

Slc9 said:


> He is a handsome kitty. Here are my boys &#128570;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602662
> View attachment 2602672



So sweet! Your Siamese is a baby! Miss that age!  both pretty kitties!


----------



## LVNuBee

LouboutinChick said:


> Beautiful black dress. You look pretty and I cannot decide too
> My question is wich shoes do you wear with this outfit?




I went with the tivoli, and wore a pair of Vince Camuto black heals. Not your louboutins, but they did look sharp!


----------



## HollySimone

Slc9 said:


> He is a handsome kitty. Here are my boys &#128570;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602662
> View attachment 2602672


Your black cat is gorgeous, and your Siamese kitten is adorable.

I have a soft spot in my heart for black cats. My own black cat died two years ago after 15 years with me. He was the most loyal pet I have ever had and so smart.


----------



## Slc9

LVNuBee said:


> I just started my collection about two months ago, but I do have a delightful mini pochette. I think I may take tivoli out after all. Thank you for your advice. I'm in trouble..I thought I'd be happy with a bag or two...now I'm on the purse forum looking at bags every day! HAHA!


If you love LV you need to get the EVA for a going out bag.  I have two in Mono and DE and I use them ALL the time.  With the chain for dressier and with the cross body strap for a more casual hands free look.  I sure am getting my $ worth.  I rarely use my Tivoli pm... poor thing just sits in my closet.  It's an in-between size for me.



HollySimone said:


> Your black cat is gorgeous, and your Siamese kitten is adorable.
> 
> I have a soft spot in my heart for black cats. My own black cat died two years ago after 15 years with me. He was the most loyal pet I have ever had and so smart.


Aww, so sorry, I bet it still hurts.  I lost a black cat in 2012.  He was the best cat I have ever had.  I really took it hard.  My old boys have gone to kitty heaven and now I have these two crazy's lol.. 
As I love all cats, all kinds, I as well have a soft spot for black cats and Siamese.


----------



## tiffany_

Top & vest from Aritzia, J Brand high waist jeans (so comfortable), Valentino rock studs 100mm (poudre)


----------



## Katy@30

tiffany_ said:


> Top & vest from Aritzia, J Brand high waist jeans (so comfortable), Valentino rock studs 100mm (poudre)



Love this look! Perfect.


----------



## Slc9

tiffany_ said:


> Top & vest from Aritzia, J Brand high waist jeans (so comfortable), Valentino rock studs 100mm (poudre)



Love your outfit! You look fabulous! J Brand are my favorite jeans!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tiffany_ said:


> Top & vest from Aritzia, J Brand high waist jeans (so comfortable), Valentino rock studs 100mm (poudre)



love the look, so chic!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Studio Nicholson coat, Cos beanie, Theory sweater, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Saint Laurent boots, BALENCIAGA ENVELOPE CLUTCH.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Kelly Wearstler *LaRok *Valentino *Coach


----------



## fantabulous

Here is an OOTD with a red top and leopard printed dress. Burberry 
bag.

http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53690a6e0f9ef655be000001


----------



## fantabulous

Love the black vests in these:

http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53690bce0f9ef6d0fc000001


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

White shift dress with black mules.  X


----------



## nerimanna

MamaInHeels.com said:


> White shift dress with black mules.  X



picture-perfect!


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> White shift dress with black mules.  X




Adorable!


----------



## nerimanna

all cream beige outfit to a wedding 

Bandage dress (unbranded but definitely HL inspired)
CC mini flap bag
Gibi pumps
South sea pearl jewelry


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

White Tunic, Trumpt Skirt & Prada Heels. X


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> So fun!


 
Awwwee...thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very cute look!
> 
> 
> Thank you, CEC.LV4eva!


----------



## kcf68

nerimanna said:


> all cream beige outfit to a wedding
> 
> Bandage dress (unbranded but definitely HL inspired)
> CC mini flap bag
> Gibi pumps
> South sea pearl jewelry


Pretty!


----------



## Chilean

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!



Very hot!


----------



## Frivole88

my OOTD


----------



## Bratty1919

kristinlorraine said:


> my OOTD
> 
> View attachment 2607942





Cute - I wish it was warm enough here...


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Maje Circus coat, MAJE ENVOL SHIRT, RAG AND BONE FEDORA, Zara shoes, RAG AND BONE JEANS, Celine horizontal cabas tote.


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Stripe blazer, white shirt and leather pants.  X


----------



## ericanjensen

*Helmut Lang *Creme Fraiche *Dsquared2 *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Stripe blazer, white shirt and leather pants.  X




Lovely color scheme!


----------



## Lena186

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Stripe blazer, white shirt and leather pants.  X



What a cute bag! What is the brand?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nerimanna

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!


thank you


----------



## nerimanna

Chilean said:


> Very hot!


thanks!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks dear. it's actually cold again here. the NYC weather is so unpredictable 


Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - I wish it was warm enough here...


----------



## blissed

You all look great! Especially after these past winter months, I love seeing warmer weather outfits!


----------



## Nat_CAN

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Acne Mape jacket, SCANLAN AND THEODORE SHIRT, FRAME DENIM JEANS, Gucci heels, Celine sunglasses, Celine horizontal cabas bag, Maria Tash earrings.


Love your outfit, you look so chic!


----------



## chocochip

Pop of green


----------



## Bratty1919

Classy_Sassy said:


> Check out my blog for more outfit details: www.facethestreets.blogspot.com





Very cute!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Bratty1919

caroulemapoulen said:


>





You look really cute!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Judith March
Christian Louboutin
Louis Vuitton


----------



## Slc9

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2611563
> 
> 
> Judith March
> Christian Louboutin
> Louis Vuitton


Very nice


----------



## Andie25

caroulemapoulen said:


>



You look gorgeous! I love the colour combination of the outfit. Your keyring made me smile


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bratty1919 said:


> You look really cute!





Andie25 said:


> You look gorgeous! I love the colour combination of the outfit. Your keyring made me smile



Thank you so much both of you!!


----------



## kcf68

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2611563
> 
> 
> Judith March
> Christian Louboutin
> Louis Vuitton


Very cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2611563
> 
> 
> Judith March
> Christian Louboutin
> Louis Vuitton





Refreshing & lovely!


----------



## Ellapretty

Maxi dress weather - with my Pashli mini


----------



## Nathalya

caroulemapoulen said:


>



Lovely jacket and keychain 



Ellapretty said:


> Maxi dress weather - with my Pashli mini



Cute dress


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Maxi dress weather - with my Pashli mini




Very cute!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Nathalya said:


> Lovely jacket and keychain



Thank you so much!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

On the blog today ..stripe dress and classic pumps!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

I thought I already posted this but it's an outfit from a few days ago. X


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Classy_Sassy said:


> I thought I already posted this but it's an outfit from a few days ago. X



Love this look. You look lovely.


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> On the blog today ..stripe dress and classic pumps!




Simple but fantastic!


----------



## quynh_1206

MamaInHeels.com said:


> On the blog today ..stripe dress and classic pumps!


 
LOVE LOVE this!


----------



## tiffany_

Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.


----------



## reginablair

Technical difficulties with my post. I will try and upload again tomorrow!


----------



## pringirl

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123



Classy


----------



## shalomjude

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123



Great outfit ..love the colour of your capucine


----------



## Bratty1919

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123





Simply and lovely!


----------



## ericanjensen

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123



Really polished & pretty!







Mother's Day:

Cheapo clothes but Valentino heels


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Really polished & pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother's Day:
> 
> Cheapo clothes but Valentino heels




Super cute!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Ray-Ban sunglasses, J Crew striped shirt, Wood Wood shorts, A.P.C wedges and Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag.


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Really polished & pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother's Day:
> 
> Cheapo clothes but Valentino heels


 
Very pretty, you look great.


----------



## Bitten

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123


 
So stunning  I can't pick a single favourite piece, they're all amazing on their own and together, divine!


----------



## Bitten

Grey and soft pink (shoes) for Wednesday: 




Top: Moschino
Pants: Country Road
Shoes: LK Bennett
Bag: Hermes

And this is from a couple of days ago:




Top: Balenciaga
Pants: Country Road
Shoes: Kate Spade
Bag: LV Speedy B


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

On the blog today   Giving this shirt away!!!
Weekend tunic, short denim, booties!


----------



## chocochip

Floral kimono, ripped shorts, flats, varriale bag


----------



## Ellapretty

Black wrap sweater & black city Balenciaga:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123



Love your outfit and that bag is just stunning!


----------



## tiffany_

Wilfred blouse from Aritzia, J Brand high ride denim, valentino rockstuds, Louis Vuitton Pochette Métis, Hermes Kelly Double Tour


----------



## ericanjensen

*RVCA *Diesel *Moschino *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Bratty1919

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred blouse from Aritzia, J Brand high ride denim, valentino rockstuds, Louis Vuitton Pochette Métis, Hermes Kelly Double Tour
> 
> View attachment 2618994




Sleek and cool!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *RVCA *Diesel *Moschino *Rebecca Minkoff





This is lovely!


----------



## Freckles1

Classy_Sassy said:


> I thought I already posted this but it's an outfit from a few days ago. X




Gorgeous


----------



## thewave1969

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and silk pants (both from Aritzia), Givenchy sharklock heels, Louis Vuitton capucines, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2615123


Lovely! How do you like the Capucines? Do you find it heavy?


----------



## tiffany_

thewave1969 said:


> Lovely! How do you like the Capucines? Do you find it heavy?




I love the capucines cause it's probably one of the most classic bags but yes it is quite heavy even with just a long wallet, phone and small makeup pouch inside.


----------



## Slc9

Ellapretty said:


> Black wrap sweater & black city Balenciaga:



Very pretty.  I just got bought a black city!  So excited!!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

On the blog today...Prada heels and more!!!


----------



## ssv003

Headed to work & a work event with one of my favorite Célines.


----------



## tiffany_

Babaton dress and Wilfred vest from Aritzia. Chanel 226 reissue with white leather espadrilles. Hermes CDC and clic H for accessories.


----------



## black~flower

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred blouse from Aritzia, J Brand high ride denim, valentino rockstuds, Louis Vuitton Pochette Métis, Hermes Kelly Double Tour
> 
> View attachment 2618994


i love it


----------



## black~flower

Ellapretty said:


> Maxi dress weather - with my Pashli mini


gorgeous dress.. i love maxi dresses but i never wear them am only 5 ft tall it sucks


----------



## Girl_LV

MamaInHeels.com said:


> On the blog today   Giving this shirt away!!!
> Weekend tunic, short denim, booties!



Cute!


----------



## zeronohiya

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred blouse from Aritzia, J Brand high ride denim, valentino rockstuds, Louis Vuitton Pochette Métis, Hermes Kelly Double Tour
> 
> View attachment 2618994





Love this look!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

tiffany_ said:


> Babaton dress and Wilfred vest from Aritzia. Chanel 226 reissue with white leather espadrilles. Hermes CDC and clic H for accessories.
> 
> View attachment 2622669


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this look. You look lovely.



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Minion89

With my new bag&#10084;&#65039;
The picture is not new but wearing the outfit today


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2623524
> 
> With my new bag&#10084;&#65039;
> The picture is not new but wearing the outfit today



Love then outfit and the pink is such a beautiful pop!


----------



## Bratty1919

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2623524
> 
> With my new bag&#10084;&#65039;
> The picture is not new but wearing the outfit today




Super cute!


----------



## Bitten

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2623524
> 
> With my new bag&#10084;&#65039;
> The picture is not new but wearing the outfit today


 
Love navy and pink!! *swoon*


----------



## Bitten

Wearing my Roland Mouret reissued O'Hara from TheOutnet 5th birthday collection 







Dress: Roland Mouret
Blazer: Witchery
Shoes: Bally
Bag: LV Alma


----------



## Minion89

Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Wearing my Roland Mouret reissued O'Hara from TheOutnet 5th birthday collection
> 
> View attachment 2624103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624104
> 
> 
> Dress: Roland Mouret
> Blazer: Witchery
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV Alma



Great outfit  love the colour of your bag


----------



## Bitten

shalomjude said:


> Great outfit  love the colour of your bag



Thank you my dear, you're always so kind


----------



## quynh_1206

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2623524
> 
> With my new bag&#10084;&#65039;
> The picture is not new but wearing the outfit today


 
I am loving your bag! Is that a Mulberry?


----------



## quynh_1206

Bitten said:


> Wearing my Roland Mouret reissued O'Hara from TheOutnet 5th birthday collection
> 
> View attachment 2624103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624104
> 
> 
> Dress: Roland Mouret
> Blazer: Witchery
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV Alma


 
This outfit is just perfect!


----------



## Bratty1919

Bitten said:


> Wearing my Roland Mouret reissued O'Hara from TheOutnet 5th birthday collection
> 
> View attachment 2624103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624104
> 
> 
> Dress: Roland Mouret
> Blazer: Witchery
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV Alma





Lovely dress!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Vintage *Christian Louboutin


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin


 
Love the look, great peach colour.


----------



## sillygirlysays




----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin




What a fabulous retro look!


----------



## tiffany_

Sunday Best dress (Aritzia), Stuart Weitzman gladiators, Hermes Clic Clac & Kelly Double Tour, Chanel Reissue 226.


----------



## tiffany_

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin



SO classy.  Love it!


----------



## minoxa33

Bitten said:


> Wearing my Roland Mouret reissued O'Hara from TheOutnet 5th birthday collection
> 
> View attachment 2624103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624104
> 
> 
> Dress: Roland Mouret
> Blazer: Witchery
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: LV Alma


I like the colour combination! Very nice outfit


----------



## minoxa33

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin


Stunning!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin



Beautiful. So classy. That dress is gorgeous and the colour is so feminine.


----------



## Bratty1919

tiffany_ said:


> Sunday Best dress (Aritzia), Stuart Weitzman gladiators, Hermes Clic Clac & Kelly Double Tour, Chanel Reissue 226.




Wow - very nice!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tiffany_ said:


> Sunday Best dress (Aritzia), Stuart Weitzman gladiators, Hermes Clic Clac & Kelly Double Tour, Chanel Reissue 226.



Love your outfits. Never been a fan of gladiators but those look really good on you!


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> Love the look, great peach colour.





Bratty1919 said:


> What a fabulous retro look!





tiffany_ said:


> SO classy.  Love it!





minoxa33 said:


> Stunning!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful. So classy. That dress is gorgeous and the colour is so feminine.



Thank you all! 
It's definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> This outfit is just perfect!


 


Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely dress!


 


minoxa33 said:


> I like the colour combination! Very nice outfit


 
Thank you ladies  

Back into crisp black cream and red for work today:




Top: Balenciaga
Pants: Country Road
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Hermes


----------



## Bitten

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin


 
Gorgeous - you remind me of Betty Draper in that dress!


----------



## Ellapretty

J.Crew shirt & necklace, Michael Kors Selma:


----------



## Ellapretty

Jacob lace top, H&M leggings & Chanel half-moon WOC:


----------



## ericanjensen

Bitten said:


> Gorgeous - you remind me of Betty Draper in that dress!



Thanks!  I love Betty


----------



## Bratty1919

Bitten said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Back into crisp black cream and red for work today:
> 
> View attachment 2625075
> 
> 
> Top: Balenciaga
> Pants: Country Road
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Hermes




Fab shoes!


----------



## halohalo

I went to a blacktie event a few days ago
How to create the picture like I did:  http://******/1gHwACp


----------



## umlm

get bored here. need some rest
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tee: josephine, jean:Asos, ballerinas: Chanel


----------



## pseze

Denim Jacket ---  Noa Noa
Dress --- Lavand
Shoes --- J Crew
Bag --- Rebecca Minkoff MAC


----------



## Bratty1919

halohalo said:


> I went to a blacktie event a few days ago
> How to create the picture like I did:  http://******/1gHwACp




Cute!


----------



## halohalo

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute!



Thank you so much    I wanted it to be a bit over the top and fun


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs Spring 14 pants and sweater.  Chanel slingbacks.


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Spring 14 pants and sweater.  Chanel slingbacks.




Sweet pants!


----------



## Creativelyswank

ericanjensen said:


> *Vintage *Christian Louboutin




Adore &#128151;


----------



## halohalo

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Spring 14 pants and sweater.  Chanel slingbacks.



Sick pants! Perfect for spring


----------



## tiffany_

Wilfred shirt and skirt from Aritzia. Chanel espadrilles and Reissue 226. Hermes Kelly double tour and clic h.


----------



## nerimanna

glamour studio black plunge top
j brand maria jeans
hermes belt
zara pointed heels
chain bag (no brand)


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> glamour studio black plunge top
> j brand maria jeans
> hermes belt
> zara pointed heels
> chain bag (no brand)




You look great!


----------



## tiffany_

nerimanna said:


> glamour studio black plunge top
> j brand maria jeans
> hermes belt
> zara pointed heels
> chain bag (no brand)



Absolutely perfect outfit. You look stunning!


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> You look great!


thank you xoxo


----------



## nerimanna

tiffany_ said:


> Absolutely perfect outfit. You look stunning!


thank you!  have a nice day!


----------



## nerimanna

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and skirt from Aritzia. Chanel espadrilles and Reissue 226. Hermes Kelly double tour and clic h.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626395


effortless chic outfit!


----------



## Creativelyswank

My ootd. 
True Religion Jeans
Calvin Klein tank
vintage Burberry trench
Forever 21 shirt
Vince Camuto heels
LV Beverly.


----------



## Bitten

Bratty1919 said:


> Fab shoes!


 
Aw thanks    I love them, they give whatever I pair them with a great lift  

Relaxed day today but chilly so I threw on a leather biker jacket over skinny jeans:







Top: Kors Michael Kors 
Pants: Country Road
Biker jacket: The Row
Shoes: Sergio Rossi
Bag: Hermes

Accessories beauty shot!!


----------



## Bitten

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and skirt from Aritzia. Chanel espadrilles and Reissue 226. Hermes Kelly double tour and clic h.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626395


 
Love the monochrome, all perfect together! 



nerimanna said:


> glamour studio black plunge top
> j brand maria jeans
> hermes belt
> zara pointed heels
> chain bag (no brand)


 
Stunning - love the silhouette and the belt is divine


----------



## Creativelyswank

nerimanna said:


> glamour studio black plunge top
> j brand maria jeans
> hermes belt
> zara pointed heels
> chain bag (no brand)




Beautiful silhouette. You have an adorable figure.


----------



## umlm

Clothes from Victoria's Secret and shoes Louis Vuitton


----------



## Bitten

Out for a casual dinner tonight:







Top: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Scarf: Oroton
Flats: Lanvin
Bag: Chanel

Happy Friday night everyone


----------



## nerimanna

Bitten said:


> Aw thanks    I love them, they give whatever I pair them with a great lift
> 
> Relaxed day today but chilly so I threw on a leather biker jacket over skinny jeans:
> 
> View attachment 2626939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626940
> 
> 
> Top: Kors Michael Kors
> Pants: Country Road
> Biker jacket: The Row
> Shoes: Sergio Rossi
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> Accessories beauty shot!!
> 
> View attachment 2626941


to die for that bag and shoes!


----------



## nerimanna

Bitten said:


> Love the monochrome, all perfect together!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning - love the silhouette and the belt is divine


thank you so much


----------



## nerimanna

Creativelyswank said:


> Beautiful silhouette. You have an adorable figure.


thank you so much  have a great day!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

X


----------



## Nathalya

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Spring 14 pants and sweater.  Chanel slingbacks.





tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and skirt from Aritzia. Chanel espadrilles and Reissue 226. Hermes Kelly double tour and clic h.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626395





nerimanna said:


> glamour studio black plunge top
> j brand maria jeans
> hermes belt
> zara pointed heels
> chain bag (no brand)





Bitten said:


> Out for a casual dinner tonight:
> 
> View attachment 2627154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627155
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Pants: Country Road
> Scarf: Oroton
> Flats: Lanvin
> Bag: Chanel
> 
> Happy Friday night everyone





MamaInHeels.com said:


> Giving away this shirt to 2 winners!



All stunning! Beautiful outfits ladies


----------



## Creativelyswank

Casual Friday. 
James Perse tee
Ann Taylor jacket
Larry Levibe seersucker pants
Sam Edelman gladiators
Urban Outfitters belt
Fendi sunglasses
LV Ursula


----------



## tiffany_

Creativelyswank said:


> Casual Friday.
> James Perse tee
> Ann Taylor jacket
> Larry Levibe seersucker pants
> Sam Edelman gladiators
> Urban Outfitters belt
> Fendi sunglasses
> LV Ursula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627615



Perfect outfit.  Especially love the gladiators and the bag.  And what gorgeous hair!


----------



## Bratty1919

Creativelyswank said:


> Casual Friday.
> James Perse tee
> Ann Taylor jacket
> Larry Levibe seersucker pants
> Sam Edelman gladiators
> Urban Outfitters belt
> Fendi sunglasses
> LV Ursula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627615




Cute - and your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## tiffany_

Wilfred shirt (Aritzia), Citizens of Humanity Avedon, Chanel espadrilles, Celine luggage, Hermes CDC.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt (Aritzia), Citizens of Humanity Avedon, Chanel espadrilles, Celine luggage, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2627937



Wow stop it with your gorgeous bags!


----------



## Bratty1919

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt (Aritzia), Citizens of Humanity Avedon, Chanel espadrilles, Celine luggage, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2627937




Simply lovely!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing FRENCH SOLE BALLET FLATS, FRAME DENIM BOYFRIEND JEANS, Maje top, Isabel Marant Sumac jacket, RAY BAN AVIATOR SUNGLASSES, MULBERRY LILY BAG.


----------



## goyardlove

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt (Aritzia), Citizens of Humanity Avedon, Chanel espadrilles, Celine luggage, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2627937


Love this!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing FRENCH SOLE BALLET FLATS, FRAME DENIM BOYFRIEND JEANS, Maje top, Isabel Marant Sumac jacket, RAY BAN AVIATOR SUNGLASSES, MULBERRY LILY BAG.




You look great - especially love the jacket!


----------



## Creativelyswank

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt (Aritzia), Citizens of Humanity Avedon, Chanel espadrilles, Celine luggage, Hermes CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2627937




Love this look!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Current/Elliott *Pierre Hardy


----------



## Bitten

Nathalya said:


> All stunning! Beautiful outfits ladies


 
Thank you 

Casual Sunday afternoon drinks:








Top: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Dior
Scarf: Gucci


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Current/Elliott *Pierre Hardy




Casually cool!


----------



## Creativelyswank

ericanjensen said:


> *Current/Elliott *Pierre Hardy




Great edgy casual look. I wish I was young enough to still pull off those pants!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Its extremely humid and hot today so I decided to wear something sporty.








Sunglass: Ray-Ban
Lanyard: Givenchy
T-shirt: Balenciaga
Short: H&M
Bag: Givenchy
Shoes: New Balance


----------



## umlm

jacket: LV, tunic: Victoria's secret. leather leggings: jbrand. shoes: Chanel


----------



## lablv

Creativelyswank said:


> Casual Friday.
> James Perse tee
> Ann Taylor jacket
> Larry Levibe seersucker pants
> Sam Edelman gladiators
> Urban Outfitters belt
> Fendi sunglasses
> LV Ursula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627615


oh my, oh my i just love that ursula


----------



## agalarowicz

Majestic blazer, J. crew top, j. crew skirt, j. crew shoes (sheesh), celine bag


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Jacket - H&M, Top - H&M, Jeans - Urban Outfitters, Belt - River Island, Watch - Michael Kors, Clutch - H&M


----------



## Bitten

agalarowicz said:


> Majestic blazer, J. crew top, j. crew skirt, j. crew shoes (sheesh), celine bag


 
Such a lovely shot!

Monday morning back at work:




Top: Country Road
Pants: Country Road
Jacket: L'Agence
Shoes: Pierre Hardy (navy)
Bag: Hermes


----------



## agalarowicz

Bitten said:


> Such a lovely shot!
> 
> Monday morning back at work:
> 
> View attachment 2630196
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: L'Agence
> Shoes: Pierre Hardy (navy)
> Bag: Hermes



thank you


----------



## Bitten

agalarowicz said:


> thank you


 
Of course!  And I love your dedication to j crew  I'm the same with Country Road - eh, when a particular brand works for you, buy up I say!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Today's outfit!!!  maxi dress & denim jacket!


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Today's outfit!!!  maxi dress & denim jacket!




This is wonderful !


----------



## Bitten

Agreement signing today - very corporate but still feminine:







Top: Chelsea Flowers
Skirt: L'Wren Scott
Jacket: Country Road
Shoes: Kate Spade
Bag: Anya Hindmarch


----------



## Bratty1919

Bitten said:


> Agreement signing today - very corporate but still feminine:
> 
> View attachment 2631076
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631077
> 
> 
> Top: Chelsea Flowers
> Skirt: L'Wren Scott
> Jacket: Country Road
> Shoes: Kate Spade
> Bag: Anya Hindmarch
> 
> View attachment 2631078




Nice - love that blouse!


----------



## Bitten

Bratty1919 said:


> Nice - love that blouse!


 
Thank you  it's new and I'm loving the colour, bit of a surprise really!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Classy_Sassy said:


> Jacket - H&M, Top - H&M, Jeans - Urban Outfitters, Belt - River Island, Watch - Michael Kors, Clutch - H&M




Very striking, I love your raven locks!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Today's outfit!!!  maxi dress & denim jacket!




Great accessories and the soft yellow is so beautiful on you.


----------



## ssv003

Yesterday's OOTD




Sunglasses: Chanel
Clothes: Forever 21
Jewelry: Hermès & John Hardy
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving these tropical leaf leggings I found at Forever 21:


----------



## Ellapretty

Excited about the warmer weather - I can finally wear my Rose necklace (from Ily Couture)


----------



## nascar fan

L'Agence skirt
Valentino scarf
YSL Tribute sandals
MJ Stam


----------



## Creativelyswank

Ellapretty said:


> Excited about the warmer weather - I can finally wear my Rose necklace (from Ily Couture)




I can see why you are excited to wear it! I love your whole look!


----------



## Creativelyswank

nascar fan said:


> L'Agence skirt
> 
> Valentino scarf
> 
> YSL Tribute sandals
> 
> MJ Stam




Gorgeous!! I'm so loving blue right now and your outfit is inspiring.


----------



## nascar fan

Creativelyswank said:


> Gorgeous!! I'm so loving blue right now and your outfit is inspiring.


Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Creativelyswank said:


> I can see why you are excited to wear it! I love your whole look!



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Casually cool!


Thank you!


Creativelyswank said:


> Great edgy casual look. I wish I was young enough to still pull off those pants!



Thanks! You are!  I am not young







*Diesel *Robert Rodriguez *Anine Bing *MJ


----------



## Nathalya

Ellapretty said:


> Loving these tropical leaf leggings I found at Forever 21:



Wow, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your leggings!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Loving these tropical leaf leggings I found at Forever 21:




Such a fresh, fun outfit!


----------



## tiffany_

Kenzo sweater
Citizens of Humanity Shorts
Louis Vuitton Sneakers
Louis Vuitton Neo L


----------



## Bitten

Ellapretty said:


> Loving these tropical leaf leggings I found at Forever 21:


 


Ellapretty said:


> Excited about the warmer weather - I can finally wear my Rose necklace (from Ily Couture)


 
Loving both of these outfits, just gorgeous and fresh!!


----------



## Bitten

nascar fan said:


> L'Agence skirt
> Valentino scarf
> YSL Tribute sandals
> MJ Stam


 
Beautifully coordinated outfit   

I'm back in soft grey with LV for Wednesday:




Top: Moschino
Pants: Country Road
Shoes: LK Bennett
Bag: LV


----------



## Ellapretty

Nathalya said:


> Wow, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your leggings!





Bratty1919 said:


> Such a fresh, fun outfit!





Bitten said:


> Loving both of these outfits, just gorgeous and fresh!!



Thank you - the leggings are slightly out of my usual comfort zone - but after trying coloured denim last year, I was open to being more adventurous this year too


----------



## tiffany_

Bitten said:


> Beautifully coordinated outfit
> 
> I'm back in soft grey with LV for Wednesday:
> 
> View attachment 2631949
> 
> 
> Top: Moschino
> Pants: Country Road
> Shoes: LK Bennett
> Bag: LV




Love that top!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Ellapretty said:


> Loving these tropical leaf leggings I found at Forever 21:



Loving the whole outfit especially the leggings


----------



## Bitten

tiffany_ said:


> Love that top!


 
Thank you  It's an oldie but a goodie


----------



## jalapeno

Ellapretty said:


> Loving these tropical leaf leggings I found at Forever 21:




I love this! And I love how fun and pretty whole photo is!


----------



## nascar fan

I guess I should start posting here more often.  My pics aren't as creative as others', but I guess that's ok.
A few outfits I wore recently.

1)  MJ Westside bag
Banana Republic top and skirt
MJ Ayers sandals
Loft necklace

2)  Balenciaga Metallic Edge City bag
WHBM jacket
no-name SteinMart shirt
Valentino Rockstud pumps in black/taupe


----------



## nascar fan

MJ Resort 14 sweater
WHBM white skirt
MJ Resort 14 Ayers 84 handbag
MJ Resort 14 Ayers sandals


----------



## nascar fan

MJ Spring/Summer 13 dress
Miu Miu shoes
WHBM jacket


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> I guess I should start posting here more often.  My pics aren't as creative as others', but I guess that's ok.
> A few outfits I wore recently.
> 
> 1)  MJ Westside bag
> Banana Republic top and skirt
> MJ Ayers sandals
> Loft necklace
> 
> 2)  Balenciaga Metallic Edge City bag
> WHBM jacket
> no-name SteinMart shirt
> Valentino Rockstud pumps in black/taupe



Very nice!


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> MJ Resort 14 sweater
> WHBM white skirt
> MJ Resort 14 Ayers 84 handbag
> MJ Resort 14 Ayers sandals




That bag is TDF!


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> MJ Spring/Summer 13 dress
> Miu Miu shoes
> WHBM jacket




Cute - love the Miu Mius


----------



## nascar fan

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!





Bratty1919 said:


> That bag is TDF!





Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - love the Miu Mius


Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

OOTD
Valentino Rockstud Tote
Kors by Michael Kors shoes
WHBM pants suit and top


----------



## ericanjensen

*Current Elliott *AllSaints *MJ *Free People


----------



## Bitten

Crisp smart casual for a (hopefully quiet) Thursday:




Top: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Maxmara
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Anya Hindmarch


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> Excited about the warmer weather - I can finally wear my Rose necklace (from Ily Couture)


Love this outfit!


----------



## Chenzom8




----------



## Ellapretty

Classy_Sassy said:


> Loving the whole outfit especially the leggings





jalapeno said:


> I love this! And I love how fun and pretty whole photo is!





kcf68 said:


> Love this outfit!



Thank you


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

tunic, pleated midi skirt & mules


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ellapretty said:


> Excited about the warmer weather - I can finally wear my Rose necklace (from Ily Couture)



Very pretty look.


----------



## lovebling

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks! You are!  I am not young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diesel *Robert Rodriguez *Anine Bing *MJ


love your hair and outfit


----------



## Creativelyswank

Max Studio cardigan
MK belt
True Religion Jeans
Birkenstocks
LV Delightful GM
Tank hand knit and designed my me


----------



## Bitten

Erdem navy lace for Friday night dinner:




Top: Erdem
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Pierre Hardy
Bag: LV Sofia Coppola


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Erdem navy lace for Friday night dinner:
> 
> View attachment 2634559
> 
> 
> Top: Erdem
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Pierre Hardy
> Bag: LV Sofia Coppola



Beautiful Outfit  you look so lovely  I hope you enjoy your night out
(and your puppy is cute too)


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> tunic, pleated midi skirt & mules




Super cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

Creativelyswank said:


> Max Studio cardigan
> MK belt
> True Religion Jeans
> Birkenstocks
> LV Delightful GM
> Tank hand knit and designed my me
> View attachment 2634175




Very fun!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bratty1919 said:


> Very fun!




Thank you &#128521;
Keeping it light hearted again today since this spring weather is bananas. 

Old navy tee
J brand jeans
MK belt
Academia shoes
LV vintage St. Jacques 
Harve Bernard scarf
Fendi sunglasses


----------



## Bratty1919

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you &#128521;
> Keeping it light hearted again today since this spring weather is bananas.
> 
> Old navy tee
> J brand jeans
> MK belt
> Academia shoes
> LV vintage St. Jacques
> Harve Bernard scarf
> Fendi sunglasses
> View attachment 2634952




 at your pose!


----------



## kcf68

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you &#128521;
> Keeping it light hearted again today since this spring weather is bananas.
> 
> Old navy tee
> J brand jeans
> MK belt
> Academia shoes
> LV vintage St. Jacques
> Harve Bernard scarf
> Fendi sunglasses
> View attachment 2634952


Cute!


----------



## nascar fan

MJ Stam
Isaac Mizrahi sweater
Banana Republic pants
Steven shoes


----------



## Creativelyswank

kcf68 said:


> Cute!






Bratty1919 said:


> at your pose!




I'm in a mood today &#128521;


----------



## Creativelyswank

nascar fan said:


> MJ Stam
> 
> Isaac Mizrahi sweater
> 
> Banana Republic pants
> 
> Steven shoes




Drooling over the shoes.


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> MJ Stam
> Isaac Mizrahi sweater
> Banana Republic pants
> Steven shoes




Lovely colors!


----------



## Bitten

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful Outfit  you look so lovely  I hope you enjoy your night out
> (and your puppy is cute too)


 
Thanks my dear, you are always so kind 

Yes, isn't he a little poser!


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Thanks my dear, you are always so kind
> 
> Yes, isn't he a little poser!
> 
> View attachment 2635337



My goodness what a cute puppy


----------



## nascar fan

Creativelyswank said:


> Drooling over the shoes.


Here they are:  http://www.zappos.com/steven-raquelle-black-leather


----------



## Classy_Sassy

tiffany_ said:


> Kenzo sweater
> Citizens of Humanity Shorts
> Louis Vuitton Sneakers
> Louis Vuitton Neo L
> View attachment 2631831



I can't get my hands on this sweater but I'm still in love with it!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

nascar fan said:


> Here they are:  http://www.zappos.com/steven-raquelle-black-leather



oehhh these are nice!


----------



## Ellapretty

Today's Outfit: Forever21 maxi dress & American Eagle Denim Jacket:


----------



## Dmallyx

&#128525;love that dress! Was is a recent purchase ? Wondering if it is still in stores ?!


----------



## Princess Pink

Bitten said:


> Thanks my dear, you are always so kind
> 
> Yes, isn't he a little poser!
> 
> View attachment 2635337



He's so gorgeous! May I ask if he is a particular breed or a mix?


----------



## Bitten

Princess Pink said:


> He's so gorgeous! May I ask if he is a particular breed or a mix?


 
 Yeah he is a cutie and he knows it! He's of unknown origin, we got him at a local shelter  We think he has some basset hound because of his squat little back legs but other than that it's a mystery - whatever his lineage, he's incredibly friendly and loves people, especially those who offer unlimited tummy rubs  

Oh my goodness, Monday came around way too quick! Back at work today:







Top: Target
Blazer: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Shoes: Pierre Hardy
Bag: Dior


----------



## lovemysavior

Zara shoes Zara pants and HM top today!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Ray-Ban wayfarer sunglasses, Club Monaco shirt, The Kooples trousers, Adidas Gazelle sneakers and Louis Vuitton Alma bag.


----------



## Bratty1919

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2637932
> 
> Ray-Ban wayfarer sunglasses, Club Monaco shirt, The Kooples trousers, Adidas Gazelle sneakers and Louis Vuitton Alma bag.




Love the understated chic!


----------



## Bitten

Rugged up in my sublime fully-lined biker jacket today:







Top: Country Road
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Jacket: The Row
Bag: LV


----------



## Bratty1919

Bitten said:


> Rugged up in my sublime fully-lined biker jacket today:
> 
> View attachment 2638475
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638476
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Jacket: The Row
> Bag: LV




Cute - & I love that top!


----------



## Bitten

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - & I love that top!


 
Thank you!


----------



## chocochip

CK chambray
DKNY cropped jeans
Shoe Mint d'orsay
MbMJ red Marchive Percy
Invicta men's two-toned watch


----------



## christymarie340

I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today


----------



## JCMB

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357




You look lovely. 
Love your blouse!


----------



## ssv003

h&m Sweater & dress
Céline mini luggage in almond
Taos shoes


----------



## ssv003

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357




Lovely outfit!!


----------



## Freckles1

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357




Beautiful


----------



## christymarie340

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful





ssv003 said:


> Lovely outfit!!





JCMB said:


> You look lovely.
> Love your blouse!





thank you so much freckles, ssv003 & JCMB!!


----------



## Classy_Sassy




----------



## Bitten

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357


 
Gorgeous, I love the silhouette and the blouse is stunning   

Colour pop for Wednesday:




Top: Saba
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Witchery
Heels: Bally
Bag: LV


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357



Love your skirt!


----------



## timelessbeauty

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357


Gorgeous! where is the skirt from?


----------



## Bratty1919

Classy_Sassy said:


> x




Wow - understated but stunning! Love it!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Forever 21
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
Shoes: Asos


----------



## ericanjensen

*Torn by Ronny Kobo *J Brand *Alaia


----------



## trustlove

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357



Love this look!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *J Brand *Alaia




Love that top - cute outfit!


----------



## Creativelyswank

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357




Beautiful combination, I love the flow lines.


----------



## Freckles1

Taking my children to lunch!


----------



## Creativelyswank

ericanjensen said:


> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *J Brand *Alaia




The blue is striking against your gorgeous locks.


----------



## minoxa33

ericanjensen said:


> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *J Brand *Alaia


I love it!


----------



## HauteRN

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2640588
> 
> Taking my children to lunch!




Hot Momma! Yay for Moms who look fab!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

First time posting here.  Had to take my old iphone out today. Also it was 14 degrees C and it rained so my booties were in order.

Cardigan - Missoni 
Booties - Giuseppe Zanotti 
Jeans - Citizens 
Tank - Gerard Darel


----------



## Freckles1

HauteRN said:


> Hot Momma! Yay for Moms who look fab!!!




You are very kind. Thank you!!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Love that top - cute outfit!





Creativelyswank said:


> The blue is striking against your gorgeous locks.





minoxa33 said:


> I love it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## willows

What I wore to my pre-21st dinner party

Suit: French Conneciton // Shirt: Hugo Boss // Shoes: Kurt Geiger


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Lace today!  Lace blouse by Dolce Vita (got this on sale and is still available!), lace skirt by A&O.


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Lace today!  Lace blouse by Dolce Vita (got this on sale and is still available!), lace skirt by A&O.




Wow - you look great!


----------



## Bratty1919

willows said:


> What I wore to my pre-21st dinner party
> 
> Suit: French Conneciton // Shirt: Hugo Boss // Shoes: Kurt Geiger




Very dashing - happy birthday!


----------



## willows

Bratty1919 said:


> Very dashing - happy birthday!



Thank you lovely


----------



## minoxa33

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Lace today!  Lace blouse by Dolce Vita (got this on sale and is still available!), lace skirt by A&O.


Lovely!


----------



## Freckles1

willows said:


> What I wore to my pre-21st dinner party
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: French Conneciton // Shirt: Hugo Boss // Shoes: Kurt Geiger




Beautiful


----------



## Freckles1

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Lace today!  Lace blouse by Dolce Vita (got this on sale and is still available!), lace skirt by A&O.




The pearls are gorgeous. Along with the rest of you


----------



## goyardlove

willows said:


> What I wore to my pre-21st dinner party
> 
> Suit: French Conneciton // Shirt: Hugo Boss // Shoes: Kurt Geiger


Love it! Very classy


----------



## ericanjensen

*Maison Scotch *Free People *Miu Miu *Jesslyn Blake


----------



## nerimanna

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2640588
> 
> Taking my children to lunch!


i love how casual this is but put-together


----------



## nerimanna

ericanjensen said:


> *Torn by Ronny Kobo *J Brand *Alaia


you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## nerimanna

christymarie340 said:


> I'm usually a lurker here but thought I would share today
> 
> View attachment 2639357



this reminds me of olivia palermo


----------



## nerimanna

Classy_Sassy said:


> Check out my blog for outfit details



ultra-chic! i love a muted outfit with a bold and colorful accessory


----------



## nerimanna

ssv003 said:


> Yesterday's OOTD
> 
> View attachment 2631410
> 
> 
> Sunglasses: Chanel
> Clothes: Forever 21
> Jewelry: Hermès & John Hardy
> Bag: Chanel
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton



i love this!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT ORI TOP, Zara trousers, Celine Blade bag, Givenchy sneakers, Celine knot bracelet, RAY BAN AVIATORS.


----------



## aroundmidnight

Hi ladies, I have a quick question - is this dress okay to wear to a wedding tomorrow, or is it too wintery?

g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rebec/rebec4065023470/rebec4065023470_q1_1-0_336x596.jpg

Here's another shot: moodforlovet.com/images/new/Clothing/11640/2329658-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT ORI TOP, Zara trousers, Celine Blade bag, Givenchy sneakers, Celine knot bracelet, RAY BAN AVIATORS.




Very cute and comfy-looking


----------



## Ginger Tea

aroundmidnight said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question - is this dress okay to wear to a wedding tomorrow, or is it too wintery?
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rebec/rebec4065023470/rebec4065023470_q1_1-0_336x596.jpg
> 
> Here's another shot: moodforlovet.com/images/new/Clothing/11640/2329658-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg




Links posted are not working.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Going out for a work-out:

University sweatshirt
Mondor bodysuit
Theory silk pants
Celine Trapeze bag
Prada slippers


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving pink with my WHBM blazer & Pashli Mini:


----------



## Ellapretty

Another outfit with my pashli:


----------



## Kenyanqn

aroundmidnight said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question - is this dress okay to wear to a wedding tomorrow, or is it too wintery?
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rebec/rebec4065023470/rebec4065023470_q1_1-0_336x596.jpg
> 
> Here's another shot: moodforlovet.com/images/new/Clothing/11640/2329658-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg




I love it. I don't think it's wintery


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Dolce Vita
Jeans: Levi's
Sandals: Joie
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Dolce Vita
> Jeans: Levi's
> Sandals: Joie
> Bag: Michael Kors




Super cute!


----------



## Miumiu777

Karen Millen top and jeans. 
Chanel bag and shoes (love those shoes).


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Dolce Vita
> Jeans: Levi's
> Sandals: Joie
> Bag: Michael Kors


Pretty in Pink!


----------



## halohalo

Ellapretty said:


> Another outfit with my pashli:



Love your bag!


----------



## kcf68

Miumiu777 said:


> Karen Millen top and jeans.
> Chanel bag and shoes (love those shoes).


Cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

Miumiu777 said:


> Karen Millen top and jeans.
> Chanel bag and shoes (love those shoes).




Cute!


----------



## Bitten

Back at work after the long weekend:




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Witchery
Heels: Bally
Bag: Hermes

I love the poppy print - I bought it in red too with a 40% discount - can't wait until it gets here


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Back at work after the long weekend:
> 
> View attachment 2646662
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Blazer: Witchery
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> I love the poppy print - I bought it in red too with a 40% discount - can't wait until it gets here



Love, love your top ... hope you survived the day


----------



## Bitten

shalomjude said:


> Love, love your top ... hope you survived the day


 
You are always so kind my dear - I hope you had a good weekend too!  

It was chilly this morning for the first time in AGES so I pulled out a soft grey knit:




Top: Moschino
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Valentino
Bag: Chloe

My (new!) Paraty is definitely going to get a workout over the next few months...


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> You are always so kind my dear - I hope you had a good weekend too!
> 
> It was chilly this morning for the first time in AGES so I pulled out a soft grey knit:
> 
> View attachment 2647883
> 
> 
> Top: Moschino
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Valentino
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> My (new!) Paraty is definitely going to get a workout over the next few months...




Another great outfit .. love the neutral colours.


----------



## Bitten

shalomjude said:


> Another great outfit .. love the neutral colours.


 
 Thanks, I think I need another LV SC clutch in the cherry like yours to go with these shoes   

It's warm again today (weather this year is crazy ) so I popped a tank under a blazer:







Top: Target
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Witchery
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe

This is my new Chloe and I am really loving her


----------



## Kfoorya2

Ellapretty said:


> Loving pink with my WHBM blazer & Pashli Mini:




Love your outfit so pretty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!





Thank you, Bratty1919. You're too kind!


----------



## quynh_1206

kcf68 said:


> Pretty in Pink!





Thank you, kcf68!!!!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Lace & Denim today!


----------



## Swanky

A reminder of the very clear rules of this thread:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> thread continued from here.
> 
> This thread should be fun! Inspirational! Please post your pics and deets of the outfit you're wearing.  *You may not post links to your blog or ask people to go there for info.*  That's what THIS thread is for!


----------



## nascar fan

Michael Kors dress, Marc Jacobs Stam, Pour La Victoire shoes, WHBM belt and scarf.


----------



## SLCsocialite

This was yesterday, but it still counts! haha.


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Mina UK via Asos
Purse: Michael Kors


----------



## Classy_Sassy

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Forever 21
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
> Shoes: Asos



Looking fab!!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A reminder of the very clear rules of this thread:



I didnt know this :s 
Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Swanky

It's the first post of this thread


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bitten said:


> Thanks, I think I need another LV SC clutch in the cherry like yours to go with these shoes
> 
> It's warm again today (weather this year is crazy ) so I popped a tank under a blazer:
> 
> View attachment 2649118
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649119
> 
> 
> Top: Target
> Pants: Country Road
> Blazer: Witchery
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> This is my new Chloe and I am really loving her


Geez, you make me miss my paraty. I used to own two. The style of the bag is so unique!


----------



## AshTx.1

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Lace & Denim today!


Cute!


----------



## iriskikay

Top: lacoste
Skirt: Victoria secret
Flats: tory Burch
Bag: balenciaga


----------



## SLCsocialite

Alexander Wang Bag, Prada Sandals (cant really see), Karen Walker sunnies!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Alexander Wang Bag, Prada Sandals (cant really see), Karen Walker sunnies!




LOVE this look!


----------



## Freckles1

iriskikay said:


> Top: lacoste
> Skirt: Victoria secret
> Flats: tory Burch
> Bag: balenciaga




Love the yellow!!! Beautiful


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Bouwer dress
MK shoes


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> Alexander Wang Bag, Prada Sandals (cant really see), Karen Walker sunnies!


Cute!


----------



## makeupmama

Dress: Abercrombie and fitch
Shoes: Forever 21 
Watch: Michael Kors
Beaded Bracelet: Flea Market


----------



## nerimanna

SLCsocialite said:


> Alexander Wang Bag, Prada Sandals (cant really see), Karen Walker sunnies!


beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

British-India / Boho style for dinner date

Top = DKNY
Skirt = Love Girls Market
Sandals = Montego Bay
Bag = LV Artsy MM


----------



## Fifitrix

nerimanna said:


> British-India / Boho style for dinner date
> 
> Top = DKNY
> Skirt = Love Girls Market
> Sandals = Montego Bay
> Bag = LV Artsy MM



Really pretty. Not so sure about the make-up. lol


----------



## nerimanna

Fifitrix said:


> Really pretty. Not so sure about the make-up. lol



lol  im not normally shy but my face was so puffy. allergies  thank you!


----------



## kcf68

Fifitrix said:


> Really pretty. Not so sure about the make-up. lol


Yeah that blue/aqua thing not really working with that cute outfit! :lolots:


----------



## kcf68

makeupmama said:


> Dress: Abercrombie and fitch
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Beaded Bracelet: Flea Market


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

nascar fan said:


> Marc Bouwer dress
> MK shoes


Like those colors!


----------



## Kenyanqn

kcf68 said:


> Yeah that blue/aqua thing not really working with that cute outfit! :lolots:




Haha! I was just about to say, I don't think aqua is your color in makeup


----------



## KatherineO

iluvmybags said:


> Balenciaga Moto (07 Black)
> 
> TopShop Gingham Blouse
> 
> jBrand Luxe Sateen Super Skinny (black)
> 
> SJP 'Lady' Pump (red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597518




I love your style.


----------



## agalarowicz

a short while ago, an old tank, loft pants, abercrombie sandals, celine bag


----------



## makeupmama

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

With my favorite Forever21 leaf leggings:


----------



## Ellapretty

All denim:


----------



## pavilion

From last night

Vince top, Theory jeans, Tory Burch shoes, Francesca's clutch


----------



## Bratty1919

pavilion said:


> From last night
> 
> Vince top, Theory jeans, Tory Burch shoes, Francesca's clutch




Super cool!


----------



## nerimanna

agalarowicz said:


> a short while ago, an old tank, loft pants, abercrombie sandals, celine bag


beautiful!


----------



## GemmaNicole

pavilion said:


> From last night
> 
> Vince top, Theory jeans, Tory Burch shoes, Francesca's clutch





pretty


----------



## Kenyanqn

From church this morning
Vince Camuto dress
Louboutin Flo shoes
Jcrew pearl necklace & ring
Coach bracelets & sunglasses


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Oversized top - AllSaints
Trainers  - Ash
Jeans - no brand
Bag (just visible) - Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac
Bracelet - local craftsperson


----------



## Bratty1919

Kenyanqn said:


> From church this morning
> Vince Camuto dress
> Louboutin Flo shoes
> Jcrew pearl necklace & ring
> Coach bracelets & sunglasses
> View attachment 2653088




Wow!


----------



## Bratty1919

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Oversized top - AllSaints
> Trainers  - Ash
> Jeans - no brand
> Bag (just visible) - Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac
> Bracelet - local craftsperson




Super cool shot!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow!




 thx!


----------



## Jesssh

Kenyanqn said:


> From church this morning
> Vince Camuto dress
> Louboutin Flo shoes
> Jcrew pearl necklace & ring
> Coach bracelets & sunglasses
> View attachment 2653088



That's really pretty!


----------



## Kenyanqn

J esssh said:


> That's really pretty!



Thank you


----------



## pringirl

Kenyanqn said:


> From church this morning
> Vince Camuto dress
> Louboutin Flo shoes
> Jcrew pearl necklace & ring
> Coach bracelets & sunglasses
> View attachment 2653088



I agree.. Really pretty!!


----------



## Bitten

yoyotomatoe said:


> Geez, you make me miss my paraty. I used to own two. The style of the bag is so unique!


 
Oh I'm sorry sweets!  I am loving her though, it's true - and she seems to go with everything 




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Witchery
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe

I got this top in the red print as well as the blue - I couldn't resist!  :shame:


----------



## Kenyanqn

pringirl said:


> I agree.. Really pretty!!




Thx


----------



## pavilion

GemmaNicole said:


> pretty







Bratty1919 said:


> Super cool!





Thank you!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

sleeveless dress and Prada mules


----------



## ericanjensen

*G-Star *Frye *Jesslyn Blake


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> sleeveless dress and Prada mules




You look great!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *G-Star *Frye *Jesslyn Blake




Lovely - fun boots!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a LOFT maxi dress and using my Minkoff Mini MAC as a clutch:


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a LOFT maxi dress and using my Minkoff Mini MAC as a clutch:




Very cheerful & cute!


----------



## SLCsocialite

nerimanna said:


> beautiful!





kcf68 said:


> Cute!





Bratty1919 said:


> LOVE this look!



Thank you all so much!!!

Here is my outfit that I have posted today!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you all so much!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit that I have posted today!




Lovely!


----------



## Bitten

MamaInHeels.com said:


> sleeveless dress and Prada mules


 
V pretty and summery!  

Black and leopard print:







Top: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Chloe

I am LOVING these heels


----------



## HauteRN

Bitten said:


> V pretty and summery!
> 
> Black and leopard print:
> 
> View attachment 2654578
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654579
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Charlotte Olympia
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> I am LOVING these heels




LOVE this entire look! You always look so polished! &#128525;


----------



## Bitten

HauteRN said:


> LOVE this entire look! You always look so polished! &#128525;


 


Thanks so much my dear, you are too kind


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Isabel Marant Kerlen jacket, ZARA HIGH WAISTED JEANS, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Chanel Boy Bay, Celine sunglasses, ISABEL MARANT FAXON TEE.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Isabel Marant Kerlen jacket, ZARA HIGH WAISTED JEANS, GIVENCHY SANDALS, Chanel Boy Bay, Celine sunglasses, ISABEL MARANT FAXON TEE.




Casual yet chic - I love it!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bitten said:


> V pretty and summery!
> 
> Black and leopard print:
> 
> View attachment 2654578
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654579
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Charlotte Olympia
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> I am LOVING these heels




I am in love with everything you have!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely - fun boots!



Thank you!






*Free People *AllSaints *Vintage *Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## bagladyseattle

pavilion said:


> From last night
> 
> Vince top, Theory jeans, Tory Burch shoes, Francesca's clutch




Love your Casual outfit!


----------



## bagladyseattle

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Lace today!  Lace blouse by Dolce Vita (got this on sale and is still available!), lace skirt by A&O.





Love it! Very romantic look.


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> I am in love with everything you have!


 
You are so kind  

Monochrome tailoring for today:







Blouse: MIH
Skirt: L'Wren Scott
Jacket: Country Road
Belt: YSL
Heels: Kate Spade
Bag: Chloe


----------



## Slc9

Kenyanqn said:


> From church this morning
> Vince Camuto dress
> Louboutin Flo shoes
> Jcrew pearl necklace & ring
> Coach bracelets & sunglasses
> View attachment 2653088




You look great! Love it all!


----------



## twosmallwonders

agalarowicz said:


> a short while ago, an old tank, loft pants, abercrombie sandals, celine bag




Love this look


----------



## Kenyanqn

Slc9 said:


> You look great! Love it all!




Thank you Slc9 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Forever 21
Pants: Ark & Co.
Sandals: Lulu's 
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever 21
> Pants: Ark & Co.
> Sandals: Lulu's
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff




Adorable!


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Forever 21
> Pants: Ark & Co.
> Sandals: Lulu's
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


 
 Gorgeous, gorgeous outfit!! So summery and fresh!

Blue on blue for Thursday:







Blouse: Tibi
Pants: Country Road
Jacket: L'Agence
Heels: Bally
Bag: Hermes


----------



## twosmallwonders

Joes jeans, LV mini, Jimmy Choo crown glitter pumps  I do love a lot of sparkle!


----------



## ericanjensen

*3.1 Phillip Lim *G-Star *Frye *MJ


----------



## nascar fan

MJ Stam
Valentino Rockstud pumps
Loft skirt
MarlaWynne top


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *3.1 Phillip Lim *G-Star *Frye *MJ




Lovely - could you tell me more about the bag?


----------



## agalarowicz

J. Crew shirt, express shorts, shoes from a designer i can't spell without looking up, celine bag


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely - could you tell me more about the bag?



Thanks!  It's a Marc Jacobs tote!


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!  It's a Marc Jacobs tote!



Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

agalarowicz said:


> J. Crew shirt, express shorts, shoes from a designer i can't spell without looking up, celine bag




You look adorable!


----------



## nerimanna

Friday Japanese dinner at the mall w/ hubby

Jacket & Top - H&M
Jeans - G-star
Boots - Steve Madden
Bag - Zagliani


----------



## agalarowicz

Bratty1919 said:


> You look adorable!


thank you!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Zara, American Apparel, Rebecca Minkoff  TGIF everyone!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

lace blouse & satin skirt, Manolo pumps


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> lace blouse & satin skirt, Manolo pumps




Such an adorable retro look!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Yesterday: 
Banana republic dress
VC signature shoes
Claudia Firenze bag (my name is Claudia)


----------



## Creativelyswank

[ QUOTE=agalarowicz;26954912]J. Crew shirt, express shorts, shoes from a designer i can't spell without looking up, celine bag[/QUOTE]

Love this soft look.


----------



## sammie225

very simple outfit with a very special pair of shoes


----------



## Bratty1919

Creativelyswank said:


> Yesterday:
> Banana republic dress
> VC signature shoes
> Claudia Firenze bag (my name is Claudia)
> View attachment 2660207




Adorable!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bratty1919 said:


> Adorable!




Thank you. Not many people in my world are into fashion, it's nice to have a place that gets it &#128521;everyone in my town just thinks I overdress.


----------



## itsmeladyg

Hi All, 

This is my first ootd post. Let me know what you think.

Shirt: Urban Outfitters $32
Skirt: Asos $37
Belt: Thrifted $2


----------



## Creativelyswank

itsmeladyg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ootd post. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Urban Outfitters $32
> 
> Skirt: Asos $37
> 
> Belt: Thrifted $2




Vey cute!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

itsmeladyg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ootd post. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Urban Outfitters $32
> 
> Skirt: Asos $37
> 
> Belt: Thrifted $2




You look pretty!


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## tiffany_

Wilfred blouse and silk pants from Aritzia. YSL tributes, and Chanel boy clutch.


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

ASOS dress & Tibi sandals


----------



## halohalo

My outfit last weekend


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES BETH CULOTTES, RAG AND BONE FEDORA, Zara top, MULBERRY LILY BAG, ESTELLE DEVE RAVEN NECKLACE, ANCIENT GREEK CLIO SANDALS, BY JADA RINGS.


----------



## goyardlove

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred blouse and silk pants from Aritzia. YSL tributes, and Chanel boy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2662868


Love this!


----------



## Slc9

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred blouse and silk pants from Aritzia. YSL tributes, and Chanel boy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2662868



Love!  Nice style


----------



## timelessbeauty

First time posting an OOTD, everyone dresses so nice on here! It's great to see people with such incredible taste!

Dress: H&M
Heels and necklace: Zara
Bag: Chanel
Watch: Guess


----------



## ericanjensen

*Black Halo *Vintage *Alaia


----------



## Bratty1919

ericanjensen said:


> *Black Halo *Vintage *Alaia




That dress is TDF!


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Black Halo *Vintage *Alaia


 
You look amazing


----------



## Bitten

Omg such a busy week - 30 June is not my friend!! 




Top: Chelsea Flowers
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Kate Spade
Bag: Chloe




Top: Witchery
Skirt: Saint Laurent
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Chloe


----------



## yoyotomatoe

timelessbeauty said:


> First time posting an OOTD, everyone dresses so nice on here! It's great to see people with such incredible taste!
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Heels and necklace: Zara
> Bag: Chanel
> Watch: Guess


Love your outfit and the colours!


Bitten said:


> Omg such a busy week - 30 June is not my friend!!
> 
> View attachment 2665711
> 
> 
> Top: Chelsea Flowers
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Kate Spade
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2665712
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Skirt: Saint Laurent
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2665713
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Chloe



Always looking fab. You are working that paraty! I swear seeing your pics makes me want mine back!


----------



## its_a_keeper

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred blouse and silk pants from Aritzia. YSL tributes, and Chanel boy clutch.
> 
> View attachment 2662868



Love the touch of color from the clutch!



ericanjensen said:


> *Black Halo *Vintage *Alaia



Looking great as always!


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

[same pic as on my shoe reveal] 

this is my first time posting here on OOTD ^.^

shirt: theory 
denim: res denim in "the shining"
shoes: miu miu slip ons


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: A/Wear via Asos
Clutch: Botkier
Sandals: Just Fab


----------



## K21

Three outfit while on vacation!

1- 
blue/white top/dress- Prada
Sky blue pants- zara
sandal- Gucci
Bag-Prada

2-
Black cardigan- Tory Burch
Pink dress- Marks n Spencer
bag- prada

3- 
black dress- club monaco
black shirt under the dress- theory
scarf- zara
bag- chanel
Shoes- cannot see...but as attached -prada


----------



## Bratty1919

K21 said:


> Three outfit while on vacation!
> 
> 1-
> blue/white top/dress- Prada
> Sky blue pants- zara
> sandal- Gucci
> Bag-Prada
> 
> 2-
> Black cardigan- Tory Burch
> Pink dress- Marks n Spencer
> bag- prada
> 
> 3-
> black dress- club monaco
> black shirt under the dress- theory
> scarf- zara
> bag- chanel
> Shoes- cannot see...but as attached -prada




Cute - love the dress in #2!


----------



## ericanjensen

Bratty1919 said:


> That dress is TDF!





hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing





its_a_keeper said:


> Looking great as always!



Thanks so much.  It's one of my favorite dresses 







*G-Star *Asos *Report Sig *Loeffler Randall


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing HERMES SCARF, Balenciaga quilted leather jacket, J BRAND JEANS, BASSIKE TEE, Celine horizontal cabas, DOLCE AND GABBANA CRYSTINE LACE ANKLE BOOTS.


----------



## goyardlove

K21 said:


> Three outfit while on vacation!
> 
> 1-
> blue/white top/dress- Prada
> Sky blue pants- zara
> sandal- Gucci
> Bag-Prada
> 
> 2-
> Black cardigan- Tory Burch
> Pink dress- Marks n Spencer
> bag- prada
> 
> 3-
> black dress- club monaco
> black shirt under the dress- theory
> scarf- zara
> bag- chanel
> Shoes- cannot see...but as attached -prada


Your boy is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing HERMES SCARF, Balenciaga quilted leather jacket, J BRAND JEANS, BASSIKE TEE, Celine horizontal cabas, DOLCE AND GABBANA CRYSTINE LACE ANKLE BOOTS.




What a fun vibe!


----------



## Christofle

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing HERMES SCARF, Balenciaga quilted leather jacket, J BRAND JEANS, BASSIKE TEE, Celine horizontal cabas, DOLCE AND GABBANA CRYSTINE LACE ANKLE BOOTS.



Your sandals are fab!


----------



## Gerry

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks so much.  It's one of my favorite dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G-Star *Asos *Report Sig *Loeffler Randall





So cute--I just ordered a Loeffler Randall rider bag in blue. How do you like yours?


----------



## jellyv

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: A/Wear via Asos
> Clutch: Botkier
> Sandals: Just Fab



You look amazing!


----------



## agalarowicz

IRO cardigan
J. Crew top
Maggie Ward pants
Manolo pumps
Celine bag


----------



## ericanjensen

Gerry said:


> So cute--I just ordered a Loeffler Randall rider bag in blue. How do you like yours?



I LOVE it!  My favorite bag of all time.  Love all the compartments.  The only thing I dislike is the strap becoming twisted when you try to latch it.  That's kind of annoying.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

This what I wore yesterday while doing some SALE shopping 

I call it... F**K IT & ROCK IT 




Cap: Kenzo
Lanyard: Givenchy
Tshirt: Givenchy
Kilt: Givenchy
Jeans: ZARA
Boots: Dr. Martens
Bag: Givenchy


----------



## K21

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - love the dress in #2!



It's one of my favorite dress!
It was not only cheap but comfortable!!!


----------



## K21

goyardlove said:


> Your boy is absolutely amazing!!!



I got it not too long ago!
I am in love with it... and I hope this love continues after how much I paid for it!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

agalarowicz said:


> IRO cardigan
> J. Crew top
> Maggie Ward pants
> Manolo pumps
> Celine bag




Love this look


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

agalarowicz said:


> IRO cardigan
> J. Crew top
> Maggie Ward pants
> Manolo pumps
> Celine bag



You're so cute! Love your blog too 



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing HERMES SCARF, Balenciaga quilted leather jacket, J BRAND JEANS, BASSIKE TEE, Celine horizontal cabas, DOLCE AND GABBANA CRYSTINE LACE ANKLE BOOTS.



Always so sleek! Love the outfit!



ericanjensen said:


> *Black Halo *Vintage *Alaia



Gorgeous! Love your red hair too with the blue dress! It's like Ariel the little mermaid!! lol



Bitten said:


> Omg such a busy week - 30 June is not my friend!!
> 
> View attachment 2665711
> 
> 
> Top: Chelsea Flowers
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Kate Spade
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2665712
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Skirt: Saint Laurent
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2665713
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Chloe



Great outfits for work!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

H&M lace top
Killah denim miniskirt
Hermès clic clac bracelet
Céline clutch
Valentino rockstud cage flats


----------



## yivet0927

agalarowicz said:


> IRO cardigan
> J. Crew top
> Maggie Ward pants
> Manolo pumps
> Celine bag




Love ur outfit. Beautiful


----------



## umlm

beautiful.


----------



## Bratty1919

agalarowicz said:


> IRO cardigan
> J. Crew top
> Maggie Ward pants
> Manolo pumps
> Celine bag




Super cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

CEC.LV4eva said:


> H&M lace top
> Killah denim miniskirt
> Hermès clic clac bracelet
> Céline clutch
> Valentino rockstud cage flats
> 
> View attachment 2670947




Very fun!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Dress: Shoshanna
Pumps: Topshop


----------



## SLCsocialite

Playing catch up from last week due to my vacation! Happy Monday!


----------



## quynh_1206

jellyv said:


> You look amazing!





Thank you so much, jellyv!!!


----------



## umlm

quynh_1206 said:


> Thank you so much, jellyv!!!


You look always smiling. Do you live in US? Do you have Vietnamese root ( origine)


----------



## umlm

SLCsocialite said:


> Playing catch up from last week due to my vacation! Happy Monday!


very gorgeous. Beautiful red dress


----------



## umlm

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Dress: Shoshanna
> Pumps: Topshop


Lovely yellow dress. Stunning


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Dress: Shoshanna
> Pumps: Topshop




Just lovely!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Playing catch up from last week due to my vacation! Happy Monday!




Fabulous - love the necklace


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: A/Wear via Asos
> Clutch: Botkier
> Sandals: Just Fab


 
Gorgeous!! So summery  



yoyotomatoe said:


> Always looking fab. You are working that paraty! I swear seeing your pics makes me want mine back!


 
Thank you  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Great outfits for work!


 
Thank you, it's a bit dry dressing for work but I like to try and work some fun into it 


After the whirlwind end to the financial year, all black and v. corporate today:




Dress: DvF
Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Heels: Kate Spade
Bag: Hermes


----------



## Bitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> H&M lace top
> Killah denim miniskirt
> Hermès clic clac bracelet
> Céline clutch
> Valentino rockstud cage flats
> 
> View attachment 2670947


 
Love those shoes!!  

My relaxed weekend featuring my beloved Chloe Paraty   




Top: Moschino
Pants: Country Road 
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Chloe




Top: David Lawrence
Pants: Witchery
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Chloe


----------



## umlm

very classy business woman


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you all very much ladies! 



Bratty1919 said:


> Very fun!





Bitten said:


> Love those shoes!!
> 
> My relaxed weekend featuring my beloved Chloe Paraty
> 
> View attachment 2671684
> 
> 
> Top: Moschino
> Pants: Country Road
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2671685
> 
> 
> Top: David Lawrence
> Pants: Witchery
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Chloe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> Gorgeous!! So summery
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's a bit dry dressing for work but I like to try and work some fun into it
> 
> 
> After the whirlwind end to the financial year, all black and v. corporate today:
> 
> View attachment 2671682
> 
> 
> Dress: DvF
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Heels: Kate Spade
> Bag: Hermes



LOVE the all black outfit - you look totally in control


----------



## quynh_1206

umlm said:


> You look always smiling. Do you live in US? Do you have Vietnamese root ( origine)





Yes, I do live in the US and I am Vietnamese! I'm guessing you are as well?


----------



## SLCsocialite

umlm said:


> very gorgeous. Beautiful red dress




Thank you so much! 

Here's one from today!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Dolce Vita
Bag: Longchamp
Sandals: J Crew Factory


----------



## Creativelyswank

CEC.LV4eva said:


> H&M lace top
> 
> Killah denim miniskirt
> 
> Hermès clic clac bracelet
> 
> Céline clutch
> 
> Valentino rockstud cage flats
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670947




My OCD loves your description just as much as your outfit! &#128521;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Creativelyswank said:


> My OCD loves your description just as much as your outfit! &#55357;&#56841;



hahaha! thanks I'm pretty OCD too as you can probably tell 



SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Here's one from today!



Love those Valentinos!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Dolce Vita
> Bag: Longchamp
> Sandals: J Crew Factory


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Dress: Shoshanna
> Pumps: Topshop


Pretty yellow!


----------



## nascar fan

Mark Zunnio skirt, Boston Proper jacket, Chanel slingback shoes, Miu Miu bow bag, vintage necklace from my great aunt.


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress/Cover Up: Free People
Bag: Longchamp
Sunglasses: Prada


----------



## quynh_1206

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!





Thank you!!!!!


----------



## umlm

I don't know which state you live in but the weather seems to be sunny always. you look always happy. and yes, i'm Vietnamese who lives in Europe.you look lovely


----------



## quynh_1206

umlm said:


> I don't know which state you live in but the weather seems to be sunny always. you look always happy. and yes, i'm Vietnamese who lives in Europe.you look lovely



You are too kind, umlm! I live in Texas. We really don't have the winter season here and it is usually warm or hot most of the time. I would love to visit Europe soon!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

date night style: dvf dress, schutz shoes


----------



## nascar fan

Mark Zunnio blouse
L'Agence skirt
Pour la Victoire shoes


----------



## legsandalcohol

Not today but recently.

Judith & Charles top
American Apparel pants and belt
Zara (flats although I changed into heels once I got to work)


----------



## Ellapretty

2 recent outfits: Old Navy Maxi dress & Minkoff Mini MAC







Old Navy Shirt & Heels, J.Crew skirt & LOFT bag:


----------



## umlm

beautiful lady


----------



## umlm

wow you look like model, very beautiful slimmy woman


----------



## umlm

whenever you come to Europe, pass by Switzerland, Basel. Will be my pleasure to meet up. I may go visit US next year. you look great as always


----------



## its_a_keeper

nascar fan said:


> Mark Zunnio blouse
> L'Agence skirt
> Pour la Victoire shoes



Love your style and that outfit!



Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent outfits: Old Navy Maxi dress & Minkoff Mini MAC



the maxi dress looks great on you!


----------



## kcf68

nascar fan said:


> Mark Zunnio skirt, Boston Proper jacket, Chanel slingback shoes, Miu Miu bow bag, vintage necklace from my great aunt.


Pretty jacket!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress/Cover Up: Free People
> Bag: Longchamp
> Sunglasses: Prada


Nice dress!  Cute print!


----------



## kcf68

MamaInHeels.com said:


> date night style: dvf dress, schutz shoes


Classy!


----------



## kcf68

Ellapretty said:


> 2 recent outfits: Old Navy Maxi dress & Minkoff Mini MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy Shirt & Heels, J.Crew skirt & LOFT bag:


Love your outfits!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Happy Fourth Everyone! Balenciaga Bag, J.Crew Dress and Chambray and Birks!


----------



## Kfoorya2

tiffany_ said:


> Wilfred shirt and skirt from Aritzia. Chanel espadrilles and Reissue 226. Hermes Kelly double tour and clic h.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626395





I am absolutely in love with your outfit  

I wish I can find that skirt, looked all over Aritzia website no luck


----------



## Creativelyswank

Happy 4th!! 

Dress: Banana Republic
Shoes: BCBG
Purse: Gucci
Glasses: Fendi.


----------



## lillyjill

weN84 said:


> The Little White Dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: ZARA
> Sash: Club Monaco
> Shoes: ZARA
> Bag: Chanel
> Ring: YSL
> Watch: Michael Kors



Hi

I'm new here love your look!


----------



## bnjj

nascar fan said:


> Mark Zunnio skirt, Boston Proper jacket, Chanel slingback shoes, Miu Miu bow bag, vintage necklace from my great aunt.



Love everything about this but the jacket (and bag!) especially.


----------



## lillyjill

Please excuse me for the poor quality of selfie I'm new at this !

Top old navy

Skirt anthropologie Colima maxi


----------



## nerimanna

casual for lunch at the mall

top (no brand)
skirt (topshop)
sandals (coach)
bag (LV artsy mm)


----------



## nerimanna

beautiful! loving the retro vibe

(forgot to reply to w/c post but to creativelyswank)


----------



## goyardlove

nerimanna said:


> casual for lunch at the mall
> 
> top (no brand)
> skirt (topshop)
> sandals (coach)
> bag (LV artsy mm)


Love your top! x


----------



## Creativelyswank

nerimanna said:


> beautiful! loving the retro vibe
> 
> (forgot to reply to w/c post but to creativelyswank)




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## nerimanna

goyardlove said:


> Love your top! x


thanks


----------



## umlm

you look perfect. really love your outfit. beautiful smile


----------



## sabgianna

Going out with dear mom.
Shirt and Jeans: H&M
Belt, Bracelet, Bag: Hermes
Shoes: MSGM
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Jumpsuit with Lele Sadoughi earrings...


----------



## sabgianna

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Jumpsuit with Lele Sadoughi earrings...




Fabulous jumpsuit! Can You pls ID who is it by? 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## karolinemk

*Jacket *IRO
*Jeans *Zara
*Bag *Mulberry
*Watch *Michael Kors


----------



## SLCsocialite

karolinemk said:


> *Jacket *IRO
> *Jeans *Zara
> *Bag *Mulberry
> *Watch *Michael Kors



I am in love with that jacket!

Here is my latest post from today


----------



## umlm

really love your outfit, you look like supermodel


----------



## umlm

beautiful as always, lovely smile, i like your red jacket. would you tell me what brand it is?


----------



## floridasun8

SLCsocialite said:


> Happy Fourth Everyone! Balenciaga Bag, J.Crew Dress and Chambray and Birks!



I don't usually post in this thread, although I do lurk to get ideas and see everyones beautiful outfits...but I just had to post the hair envy I have for you!  LOL

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!  I've been trying to get mine that long for a while and it's about 2" below my bra strap right now, but feels like that last 6" to get to that length is taking forever!  If you have any tips on how you got it that long and so healthy, please post in Beauty!

Oh and to stay on topic, great outfit too!  Looks casual and comfy


----------



## Lena186

sabgianna said:


> Going out with dear mom.
> Shirt and Jeans: H&M
> Belt, Bracelet, Bag: Hermes
> Shoes: MSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678462
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Very cute outfit! You look great


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bnjj

Bitten said:


> Love those shoes!!
> 
> My relaxed weekend featuring my beloved Chloe Paraty
> 
> View attachment 2671684
> 
> 
> Top: Moschino
> Pants: Country Road
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> View attachment 2671685
> 
> 
> Top: David Lawrence
> Pants: Witchery
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Chloe



Quick question for you - did you take the shoulder strap off your Paraty?  I don't see it in any of your pics.  Thanks!


----------



## Creativelyswank

sabgianna said:


> Going out with dear mom.
> Shirt and Jeans: H&M
> Belt, Bracelet, Bag: Hermes
> Shoes: MSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678462
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




Fabulous shoes, and the blouse drapes beautifully on you.


----------



## Creativelyswank

SLCsocialite said:


> I am in love with that jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest post from today




The red is stunning on you.


----------



## Suzie

SLCsocialite said:


> I am in love with that jacket!
> 
> Here is my latest post from today



I love this jacket and it looks fab on you, could you share how the sizing runs, I am a US 8 so in Alice + Olivia jackets would I be a medium or large?


----------



## highlow

Today it's my first time posting but I was lurking here for the loooooong time 
Enjoying summer in Chicago


----------



## Bratty1919

highlow said:


> Today it's my first time posting but I was lurking here for the loooooong time
> Enjoying summer in Chicago




This is a lovely outfit - is the bag Prada? It's not one I've seen before


----------



## umlm

highlow said:


> Today it's my first time posting but I was lurking here for the loooooong time
> Enjoying summer in Chicago



nice outfit, enjoy summer day. i love summer, easy going outfit


----------



## Ellapretty

GAP chevron maxi dress & Minkoff Mini MAC:


----------



## Ellapretty

My Canada Day outfit:


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Long time, no visit to the forums, but hey...that's what you get when you start your first full-time job and get completely absorbed by office life.  Anyway, this is from a little while back, when we had the cold and rainy weather so typical of Norwegian summers. Brr! Today, however, I would die of heat-stroke if I wore it. But hey, let's post anyway!

Sweater and scarf - Acne Studios / Bag - Givenchy Pandora / Boots - Senso / Skirt - T by Alexander Wang / Bracelet - Balenciaga Double Tour


----------



## highlow

Thank you. 
Bag by Kate Spade


----------



## temps

Ellapretty said:


> GAP chevron maxi dress & Minkoff Mini MAC:






Ellapretty said:


> My Canada Day outfit:




Love both of your outfits! Great for summer, looks relaxed and fun!


----------



## temps

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Long time, no visit to the forums, but hey...that's what you get when you start your first full-time job and get completely absorbed by office life.  Anyway, this is from a little while back, when we had the cold and rainy weather so typical of Norwegian summers. Brr! Today, however, I would die of heat-stroke if I wore it. But hey, let's post anyway!
> 
> Sweater and scarf - Acne Studios / Bag - Givenchy Pandora / Boots - Senso / Skirt - T by Alexander Wang / Bracelet - Balenciaga Double Tour




Congrats on getting your first full-time job!  You look very amazing!  Love your scarf.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

temps said:


> Congrats on getting your first full-time job!  You look very amazing!  Love your scarf.



Thank you!  I suddenly feel all grown-up, with my own office, my own list of patients, and everything else that comes with the job. Haha! And the scarf is probably one of my favorite things ever - I have it in four different colors, 'cause they're so darn soft and cozy! It even doubles as a blanket on colder days.


----------



## Bratty1919

sabgianna said:


> Going out with dear mom.
> Shirt and Jeans: H&M
> Belt, Bracelet, Bag: Hermes
> Shoes: MSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678462
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe





LOVE this outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Long time, no visit to the forums, but hey...that's what you get when you start your first full-time job and get completely absorbed by office life.  Anyway, this is from a little while back, when we had the cold and rainy weather so typical of Norwegian summers. Brr! Today, however, I would die of heat-stroke if I wore it. But hey, let's post anyway!
> 
> Sweater and scarf - Acne Studios / Bag - Givenchy Pandora / Boots - Senso / Skirt - T by Alexander Wang / Bracelet - Balenciaga Double Tour




Super cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> I am in love with that jacket!
> 
> Here is my latest post from today




Such a fun mix of feminine and casual! Is the jacket Cache?


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Jumpsuit with Lele Sadoughi earrings...




This jumpsuit looks great on you


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Topshop
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
Sandals: Just Fab


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bratty1919 said:


> Such a fun mix of feminine and casual! Is the jacket Cache?





Suzie said:


> I love this jacket and it looks fab on you, could you share how the sizing runs, I am a US 8 so in Alice + Olivia jackets would I be a medium or large?





Creativelyswank said:


> The red is stunning on you.





floridasun8 said:


> I don't usually post in this thread, although I do lurk to get ideas and see everyones beautiful outfits...but I just had to post the hair envy I have for you!  LOL
> 
> Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!  I've been trying to get mine that long for a while and it's about 2" below my bra strap right now, but feels like that last 6" to get to that length is taking forever!  If you have any tips on how you got it that long and so healthy, please post in Beauty!
> 
> Oh and to stay on topic, great outfit too!  Looks casual and comfy





umlm said:


> beautiful as always, lovely smile, i like your red jacket. would you tell me what brand it is?



My Jacket is actually Alice + Olivia! In sizing I am a US 6, I got a medium just incase I wanted to do more layering underneath, I'm sure a medium would fit fine!

As for my hair routine, I really need to do a blog post on it soon! I also have never been into the beauty forum... I suck, I will need to make a visit! 

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments!

Heres todays outfit: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Blank NYC, Brian Atwood, Rayban and Marc Jacobs!


----------



## SLCsocialite

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Long time, no visit to the forums, but hey...that's what you get when you start your first full-time job and get completely absorbed by office life.  Anyway, this is from a little while back, when we had the cold and rainy weather so typical of Norwegian summers. Brr! Today, however, I would die of heat-stroke if I wore it. But hey, let's post anyway!
> 
> Sweater and scarf - Acne Studios / Bag - Givenchy Pandora / Boots - Senso / Skirt - T by Alexander Wang / Bracelet - Balenciaga Double Tour



Love your hair!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing WHISTLES GRACIE JUMPSUIT, Jigsaw sequin cardigan, SENSI STUDIO HAT, Natasha sandals, MULBERRY LILY BAG, Scanlan and Theodore belt.


----------



## lillyjill

Jcrew white pleated dress

Jcrew denim vest


----------



## Suzie

SLCsocialite said:


> My Jacket is actually Alice + Olivia! In sizing I am a US 6, I got a medium just incase I wanted to do more layering underneath, I'm sure a medium would fit fine!
> 
> Thank you, I may have to get a large though as it looks like medium is sold out worldwide!


----------



## makeupmama

I am very inspired by the fabulous gals in this thread. I am a very casual dresser. Probably has a lot to do where I live. Went out to dinner last night in an H&M top, Forever 21 cotton skirt, black jelly sandals by Jason Wu and a sling bag from Mango. My teen aged daughter took one look at me and said,  "Mama, you look like you're going to the supermarket." Hahaha!


----------



## makeupmama

Ellapretty said:


> GAP chevron maxi dress & Minkoff Mini MAC:



Very nice!


----------



## pringirl

makeupmama said:


> I am very inspired by the fabulous gals in this thread. I am a very casual dresser. Probably has a lot to do where I live. Went out to dinner last night in an H&M top, Forever 21 cotton skirt, black jelly sandals by Jason Wu and a sling bag from Mango. My teen aged daughter took one look at me and said,  "Mama, you look like you're going to the supermarket." Hahaha!



I think u look fabulous! 
Can't believe u have a teenaged daughter


----------



## makeupmama

pringirl said:


> I think u look fabulous!
> Can't believe u have a teenaged daughter



Thank you so much


----------



## titania029

makeupmama said:


> Thank you so much



I was about to say the same.  I thought the picture was your daughter.  You look fantastic!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

aryn k dress, tibi sandals


----------



## makeupmama

titania029 said:


> I was about to say the same.  I thought the picture was your daughter.  You look fantastic!



You're too kind  Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> My Jacket is actually Alice + Olivia! In sizing I am a US 6, I got a medium just incase I wanted to do more layering underneath, I'm sure a medium would fit fine!
> 
> As for my hair routine, I really need to do a blog post on it soon! I also have never been into the beauty forum... I suck, I will need to make a visit!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sweet comments!
> 
> Heres todays outfit: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Blank NYC, Brian Atwood, Rayban and Marc Jacobs!




Cute - love that bag!


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> aryn k dress, tibi sandals




You look like a princess, esp. in those shoes!


----------



## agalarowicz

essentially all j. crew :/


----------



## highlow

getting ready for a party in my Yacht Club


----------



## mmr

MamaInHeels.com said:


> aryn k dress, tibi sandals


Very pretty!


----------



## temps

MamaInHeels.com said:


> aryn k dress, tibi sandals




Beautiful colors!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

White cotton dress & Tibi sandals.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing CHLOE SHORTS, SCANLAN AND THEODORE TANK, SENSI STUDIO HAT, Mulberry Roxanne bag, Natasha Sandals, HERVE VAN DER STRATEN CUFF.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MamaInHeels.com said:


> aryn k dress, tibi sandals



very pretty!


----------



## shalomjude

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing CHLOE SHORTS, SCANLAN AND THEODORE TANK, SENSI STUDIO HAT, Mulberry Roxanne bag, Natasha Sandals, HERVE VAN DER STRATEN CUFF.



Great outfit .. I love Scanlan Theodore


----------



## bnjj

MamaInHeels.com said:


> White cotton dress & Tibi sandals.



Love this dress and the 'white dress story' from your blog.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I cannot get enough of Birkenstocks lately!


----------



## temps

SLCsocialite said:


> I cannot get enough of Birkenstocks lately!




Nice mix of blue and pink!


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Dolce Vita
Shorts: Francesca's Collection
Sandals: Zara
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## quynh_1206

MamaInHeels.com said:


> White cotton dress & Tibi sandals.





Love this dress...you look great!


----------



## aliwishesbear

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Dolce Vita
> Shorts: Francesca's Collection
> Sandals: Zara
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff




Love the top!  and I almost bought those zara sandals too!

Haven't been in here in forever and everyone looks great!


----------



## aliwishesbear

From date night after a day of golf!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Casual work outfit today, since it's summer, super hot, all our bosses are on holiday (hooray!), we've got nothing to do, and no AC in the office. 

Shirt - Sandro Paris / Skirt - Kiomi / Bag - Givenchy Pandora medium / Bracelet - Balenciaga / Watch - Daniel Wellington


----------



## bbagsforever

shalomjude said:


> Great outfit .. I love Scanlan Theodore



Me too, wish you could get it here in London!

Today's outfit- summer maxi dress from another Australian designer, Lisa Ho.


----------



## temps

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Dolce Vita
> Shorts: Francesca's Collection
> Sandals: Zara
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff




Love your top!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Lace for date night!


----------



## temps

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Lace for date night!




Ohhhhh very nice!  Very lady-like!!


----------



## quynh_1206

temps said:


> Love your top!





Thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

aliwishesbear said:


> Love the top!  and I almost bought those zara sandals too!
> 
> Haven't been in here in forever and everyone looks great!







Thank you and welcome back!


----------



## SLCsocialite

temps said:


> Nice mix of blue and pink!



Thank you lady!

Here is today: Alexander Wang blouse, Proenza Bag, and Brian Atwood heels


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## lablv

Today's outfit for a bridal shower party


----------



## agalarowicz

work clothes


----------



## AngieJolie

Alexander Wang Jacket Rodarte T-Shirt Asos Skirt YSL Tribute Sandals


----------



## KW1

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing WHISTLES GRACIE JUMPSUIT, Jigsaw sequin cardigan, SENSI STUDIO HAT, Natasha sandals, MULBERRY LILY BAG, Scanlan and Theodore belt.




Love the jumpsuit!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

temps said:


> Ohhhhh very nice!  Very lady-like!!


Thank you!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Loving my pastel leopard print shift dress!


----------



## fightthesunrise

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Loving my pastel leopard print shift dress!




That's stunning!  Where is it from?


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just a little Canadian Tuxedo for today!


----------



## KW1

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Loving my pastel leopard print shift dress!




So pretty!


----------



## Lena186

Asos dress as long top, Bershka pants, Sophia Webster heels and Givenchy Antigona bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## mularice

Crepe strappy top - H&M
Skort - Zara
Ankle strap heels - Forever 21
Bag - Chanel


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Asos
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff
Sandals: Lulu's


----------



## LKKay

mularice said:


> View attachment 2694255
> 
> 
> Crepe strappy top - H&M
> Skort - Zara
> Ankle strap heels - Forever 21
> Bag - Chanel



Love this!


----------



## mularice

LKKay said:


> Love this!




Thank you!


----------



## bnjj

SLCsocialite said:


> Just a little Canadian Tuxedo for today!



I must live under a rock (or in an igloo) as this Canadian has never heard this term before.

I think I'm mildly insulted.


----------



## Christofle

bnjj said:


> I must live under a rock (or in an igloo) as this Canadian has never heard this term before.
> 
> I think I'm mildly insulted.




And here I thought that a Canada goose parka was the Canadian tuxedo


----------



## Shawna15

bnjj said:


> I must live under a rock (or in an igloo) as this Canadian has never heard this term before.
> 
> I think I'm mildly insulted.


I'm Canadian too and I had to google it.


----------



## umlm

mularice said:


> View attachment 2694255
> 
> 
> Crepe strappy top - H&M
> Skort - Zara
> Ankle strap heels - Forever 21
> Bag - Chanel




love this outfit, classy. i will need to visit H&M then


----------



## SLCsocialite

bnjj said:


> I must live under a rock (or in an igloo) as this Canadian has never heard this term before.
> 
> I think I'm mildly insulted.





Christofle said:


> And here I thought that a Canada goose parka was the Canadian tuxedo





Shawna15 said:


> I'm Canadian too and I had to google it.




I am Canadian too, but hey now we are all learning something today!


----------



## mularice

umlm said:


> love this outfit, classy. i will need to visit H&M then




Thank you  H&M have some cute things. These tops are just really nice and only £20. They are crepe so have a nice texture / weight to them


----------



## apl.79

mularice said:


> View attachment 2694255
> 
> 
> Crepe strappy top - H&M
> Skort - Zara
> Ankle strap heels - Forever 21
> Bag - Chanel


You look amazing.  Love that outfit!


----------



## mularice

apl.79 said:


> You look amazing.  Love that outfit!




Thank you so much! I'm glad my cheap clothes don't look too bad!


----------



## goyardlove

mularice said:


> View attachment 2694255
> 
> 
> Crepe strappy top - H&M
> Skort - Zara
> Ankle strap heels - Forever 21
> Bag - Chanel


Looks cute!


----------



## Sculli

Zara shirt & skort, isabel marant flats & chanel boy. 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## bellevie0891

agalarowicz said:


> work clothes



Oh my gosh! Adorable!!


----------



## bellevie0891

AngieJolie said:


> Alexander Wang Jacket Rodarte T-Shirt Asos Skirt YSL Tribute Sandals



Love this!


----------



## bellevie0891

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2691113



Gorgeous!


----------



## nadineluv

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Loving my pastel leopard print shift dress!



So refreshing ... Love it!


----------



## Bitten

bnjj said:


> Quick question for you - did you take the shoulder strap off your Paraty?  I don't see it in any of your pics.  Thanks!


 
Hi my dear, I'm sorry I didn't get this quote for ages!! Yes, I did take the strap off my lovely Paraty. I tend to use the top handles only on this bag


----------



## sabgianna

Tonight: French Connection shorts, Bebe top, Hermes kelly bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## mularice

sabgianna said:


> Tonight: French Connection shorts, Bebe top, Hermes kelly bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697305
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




This is cute 

And can I just say, your legs are incredible (well you have a figure to die for)


----------



## mularice

goyardlove said:


> Looks cute!




Thank you!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Todays outfit!


----------



## Lena186

sabgianna said:


> Tonight: French Connection shorts, Bebe top, Hermes kelly bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697305
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Lovely outfit! You look great


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Todays outfit!




So funky & cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Juicy Couture
Purse: Kate Spade
Sandals: Just Fab


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Juicy Couture
> Purse: Kate Spade
> Sandals: Just Fab


Very Cute!


----------



## Ellapretty

Today's outfit: F21 draped top, pink Madrid birkenstocks and Pashli mini


----------



## bellevie0891

Ellapretty said:


> Today's outfit: F21 draped top, pink Madrid birkenstocks and Pashli mini




Cute outfit


----------



## floridasun8

Getting ready to head out for my birthday weekend getaway at the beach! &#128522;

Elie Tahari silk blouse
No name white shorts from Tjmaxx
Coach bag
Kate Spade sunnies
Levity sandals
Alex and Ani bangles


----------



## Apelila

Simple outfit from yesterday...
Top-Old Navy
Skirt-Target
Crossbody bag-Burberry Haymarket
Flat Shoes- Burberry Haymarket


----------



## Lena186

floridasun8 said:


> Getting ready to head out for my birthday weekend getaway at the beach! &#128522;
> 
> Elie Tahari silk blouse
> No name white shorts from Tjmaxx
> Coach bag
> Kate Spade sunnies
> Levity sandals
> Alex and Ani bangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698392



Happy birthday! Very cute outfit


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wifeyb

saturday at work! 
all clothes: target
necklace: charming charlie

I appreciate colors lol


----------



## chocochip

chambray by CK
cropped skinny by DKNY
grey Jack Purcell 
red Le Pliage Cuir


----------



## V0N1B2

bnjj said:


> I must live under a rock (or in an igloo) as this Canadian has never heard this term before.
> 
> I think I'm mildly insulted.





Christofle said:


> And here I thought that a Canada goose parka was the Canadian tuxedo





Shawna15 said:


> I'm Canadian too and I had to google it.





SLCsocialite said:


> I am Canadian too, but hey now we are all learning something today!



I'm behind on the OOTD posts.
I was expecting to see a Kenora Dinner Jacket.
If you can make that cute and fashionable, you win the OOTD challenge and I shall send you a pair of mukluks.


----------



## J_L33

sabgianna said:


> Tonight: French Connection shorts, Bebe top, Hermes kelly bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697305
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Where are those shoes from?


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

vintage inspired!


----------



## umlm

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Juicy Couture
> Purse: Kate Spade
> Sandals: Just Fab


love this dress


----------



## the_baglover

wifeyb said:


> View attachment 2698776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturday at work!
> all clothes: target
> necklace: charming charlie
> 
> I appreciate colors lol



Wow, I love your hair!


----------



## Lena186

MamaInHeels.com said:


> vintage inspired!



Great outfit!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Freckles1

Last night at my Brother and Sister in Laws homecoming party (I'm on the right with DD in the middle)


----------



## agalarowicz

Ann Taylor shirt
J. Crew pants and shoes
Celine bag


----------



## Lena186

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2699535
> 
> Last night at my Brother and Sister in Laws homecoming party (I'm on the right with DD in the middle)



Lovely jumpsuit! You look great


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## indi3r4

Hue legging
Uniqlo tee
Target peter pilotto jacket
Valentino rockstud shoe


----------



## juliapham2812

My outfit today
Christian louboutin sneaker 
Givenchy t-shirt
Saint laurent mini sac de jour bag


----------



## Freckles1

Lena186 said:


> Lovely jumpsuit! You look great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Lena186 said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thank you


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

my latest treasure hunt...


----------



## sabgianna

J_L33 said:


> Where are those shoes from?



They are from Stuart Weitzman


----------



## sabgianna

mularice said:


> This is cute
> 
> And can I just say, your legs are incredible (well you have a figure to die for)



  thank you dear!


----------



## sabgianna

Lena186 said:


> Lovely outfit! You look great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you darl


----------



## sabgianna

MamaInHeels.com said:


> vintage inspired!



Love your outfit!


----------



## SLCsocialite

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm behind on the OOTD posts.
> I was expecting to see a Kenora Dinner Jacket.
> If you can make that cute and fashionable, you win the OOTD challenge and I shall send you a pair of mukluks.



Kenora Dinner Jacket accepted, looks like it might be a good staple for SLC winters!


----------



## SLCsocialite

indi3r4 said:


> Hue legging
> Uniqlo tee
> Target peter pilotto jacket
> Valentino rockstud shoe
> 
> View attachment 2699946



That jacket is so killer!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here is my latest ootd


----------



## Freckles1

MamaInHeels.com said:


> my latest treasure hunt...




You look beautiful


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Dolce Vita
Purse: Kate Spade
Flats: Kate Spade


----------



## twosmallwonders




----------



## ScottyGal

I went for a casual, laid-back outfit for work today:
- Jumper: French Connection
- Jeans: Topshop
- Shoes: Jeffrey Campbell
- Bag: Gucci


----------



## sabgianna

Going for the preppy look 


Jeans: Hudson, shirt H&M, shoes Tods, scarf Hermes


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## BPC

MamaInHeels.com said:


> my latest treasure hunt...



Love everything about this, including the jewelry you chose.


----------



## umlm

sabgianna said:


> Going for the preppy look
> View attachment 2702431
> 
> Jeans: Hudson, shirt H&M, shoes Tods, scarf Hermes
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


love your outfit as always, fits my taste, will need to learn to be as well done as you


----------



## SLCsocialite

Wearing my brunch outfit and C. Wonder Tote!


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> Wearing my brunch outfit and C. Wonder Tote!


Pretty color on you!


----------



## floridasun8

Birthday dinner for a friend tonight. 

Rachel Zoe black ankle zip jeans
French Connection top
YSL Tributes
Tiffany Bone Cuff
Snakeskin clutch from India, given to me by a friend


----------



## floridasun8

sabgianna said:


> Going for the preppy look
> View attachment 2702431
> 
> Jeans: Hudson, shirt H&M, shoes Tods, scarf Hermes
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



You look great!  That scarf and bag really makes that outfit pop!


----------



## sabgianna

umlm said:


> love your outfit as always, fits my taste, will need to learn to be as well done as you




Thank you dear umlm, so kind of you to say  


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## sabgianna

floridasun8 said:


> You look great!  That scarf and bag really makes that outfit pop!




Thank you for the sweet comment floridasun! 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Wearing my brunch outfit and C. Wonder Tote!




Cute - love your hair!


----------



## Bratty1919

sabgianna said:


> Going for the preppy look
> View attachment 2702431
> 
> Jeans: Hudson, shirt H&M, shoes Tods, scarf Hermes
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




This is lovely!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Warehouse 
Trousers: Primark
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: The Cambridge Satchel Co.
Jewellery: Cartier and Tresor Paris


----------



## SLCsocialite

kcf68 said:


> Pretty color on you!





Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - love your hair!



Thank you so much! 

Today is a special ootd, its my blogiversary today and I am busting out my new Charlotte Olympias!


----------



## nikimenz

two outfits today 







High neck Romper!








Lululemon & Nike!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

BPC said:


> Love everything about this, including the jewelry you chose.


Thank you


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Floral blouse today...


----------



## kcarmona

nikimenz said:


> two outfits today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High neck Romper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon & Nike!




If you don't mind me asking what is your tattoo? It's beautiful


----------



## Christofle

Jacket: Burberry Prorsum
Scarf: Hermes 90cm
Belt: Stefano Corsini
Shirt: Sail EXP
Jeans: MMX Germany
Shoes: Calzature Marini Su Misura

Not too sure what's wrong with my iphone photo quality (time to upgrade)


----------



## pseze

My favorite dress, DVF Callista Forest Weave Wrap.


----------



## nikimenz

kcarmona said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is your tattoo? It's beautiful



Hi babe!
Thanks!
It's a thai blessing that warriors in Thailand got before they went to war 
it's a sak yant hah taew


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Floral blouse today...




Adorable - love the Prada!


----------



## MP1212

Packing for tonight's outfit....

Louis Vuitton Epi Alma
Prada Glitter Wedges
Rag & Bone skinnies
bebe top


----------



## Lena186

MP1212 said:


> Packing for tonight's outfit....
> 
> Louis Vuitton Epi Alma
> Prada Glitter Wedges
> Rag & Bone skinnies
> bebe top



Great pieces! Enjoy them 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bratty1919

MP1212 said:


> Packing for tonight's outfit....
> 
> Louis Vuitton Epi Alma
> Prada Glitter Wedges
> Rag & Bone skinnies
> bebe top




Cute!


----------



## EGBDF

MP1212 said:


> Packing for tonight's outfit....
> 
> Louis Vuitton Epi Alma
> Prada Glitter Wedges
> Rag & Bone skinnies
> bebe top



I really like this outfit, nice colors!


----------



## MP1212

EGBDF said:


> I really like this outfit, nice colors!


Thank you all  Happy Saturday night


----------



## agalarowicz

Michael Michael kors top, DSquared2 pants, Manolo pumps, Fendi bag


----------



## SLCsocialite

Feeling slightly rocker today!


----------



## summer2815

agalarowicz said:


> Michael Michael kors top, DSquared2 pants, Manolo pumps, Fendi bag



This is a simple look, but it is perfection!


----------



## floridasun8

SLCsocialite said:


> Feeling slightly rocker today!



Super cute!!  Who knew all those band ts I had back in the 80s would be back in style!


----------



## deltalady

J. Crew curator pants, Zara top, Manolo Blahnik pumps.  I'm still experimenting with how to not show my face


----------



## Ellapretty

Some recent outfits:

ZARA peplum top:







H&M Graphic tee & Minkoff Mini MAC in Almond:






Oversized H&M button down & taupe Pashli:


----------



## nerimanna

went a bit dark to match our gloomy weather the past few days...

jacket (no brand)
bralet (xhilaration)
jeans (j brand)
heels (local brand called Celine - not the international one )


----------



## leavery@msn.com

nerimanna said:


> went a bit dark to match our gloomy weather the past few days...
> 
> jacket (no brand)
> bralet (xhilaration)
> jeans (j brand)
> heels (local brand called Celine - not the international one )



Stunning!


----------



## nerimanna

leavery@msn.com said:


> Stunning!


thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Forever 21 dress, Prada pumps, LV Speedy 25, T&J designs necklace


----------



## ScottyGal

Shirt with built-in chain: Michael Kors
Trousers: Oasis
Shoes (heels): Topshop
Bracelet: Cartier
Bag: Gucci


----------



## deltalady

Dress: Anthropology
Shoes: Zara


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Maxi skirt worn as a dress!


----------



## manons88

Blazer
Shirt - Claudia Strater
Bag- Supertrash
Jeans- Levi's
Sneakers


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Unsure, given to me/stolen from my mum 
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Steve Madden
Bag: Gucci
Owl necklace: Accessorize


----------



## Sculli

Dress COS, shoes Charlotte Olympia, bag Chanel. 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## Freckles1

My people!! At Medano beach in Cabo


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Burberry
Blouse: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Gucci
Jewellery: Links of London


----------



## twosmallwonders

a little summer splash 
kate spade and Louis


----------



## Nathalya

deltalady said:


> Forever 21 dress, Prada pumps, LV Speedy 25, T&J designs necklace



Very cute!



_Lee said:


> Cardigan: Burberry
> Blouse: Jane Norman
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag: Gucci
> Jewellery: Links of London



Aah your shoes are so cute


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: H&M
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Blonde & Blonde
Scarf: Gucci
Bag: Gucci
Ring: Buckley London


----------



## Christofle

_Lee said:


> Jumper: H&M
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Blonde & Blonde
> Scarf: Gucci
> Bag: Gucci
> Ring: Buckley London



Lovely outfit and gorgeous bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

Christofle said:


> Lovely outfit and gorgeous bag!



Thank you


----------



## agalarowicz

narciso rodriguez top
gucci pants
some weird brand shoes
fendi bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Shirt: Hollister
Skirt: Topshop
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Ring: Blue Topaz and Diamond, gift from boyfriend.
Necklace (Silver): Tiffany & Co.
Bag: Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Nathalya said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Aah your shoes are so cute


 

Thanks


----------



## Classy_Sassy




----------



## StylishMD

MP1212 said:


> Packing for tonight's outfit....
> 
> Louis Vuitton Epi Alma
> Prada Glitter Wedges
> Rag & Bone skinnies
> bebe top


Cute outfit.  I WANT those shoes!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: Ralph Lauren
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Dune


----------



## kcarmona

Donna Karan Cashmere Sheer Top, Urban Outfitters Bralette, Joes Jeans, Chanel Vintage Mini Bag, Hermes Belt, Louboutin Décolleté Lame Heels. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Palmera

Dress: Alberto Makali
Handbag: Coach Madison Embossed Python Sophia Satchel
Shoes: Enzo Angiolini


----------



## neverandever

kcarmona said:


> Donna Karan Cashmere Sheer Top, Urban Outfitters Bralette, Joes Jeans, Chanel Vintage Mini Bag, Hermes Belt, Louboutin Décolleté Lame Heels. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2716751




Those jeans look fantastic on you! Like they were made for you.

Also jealous of your shoe collection :o


----------



## shop955

kcarmona said:


> Donna Karan Cashmere Sheer Top, Urban Outfitters Bralette, Joes Jeans, Chanel Vintage Mini Bag, Hermes Belt, Louboutin Décolleté Lame Heels. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2716751


Do you know the style name of the jeans? those are the perfect wash - love the whole outfit!!


----------



## kcarmona

neverandever said:


> Those jeans look fantastic on you! Like they were made for you.
> 
> Also jealous of your shoe collection :o




Thank you!


----------



## kcarmona

shop955 said:


> Do you know the style name of the jeans? those are the perfect wash - love the whole outfit!!




They are actually Joes Kids! lol I'm 4'11 and 90 lbs so I've found that Joes and Seven for all Mankind make great fitting kids jeans &#128514;


----------



## Katy@30

agalarowicz said:


> narciso rodriguez top
> gucci pants
> some weird brand shoes
> fendi bag


beautiful


----------



## Creativelyswank

kcarmona said:


> Donna Karan Cashmere Sheer Top, Urban Outfitters Bralette, Joes Jeans, Chanel Vintage Mini Bag, Hermes Belt, Louboutin Décolleté Lame Heels. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2716751




Lovely juxtaposition of soft and edgy. 
Do you mind me asking where you found your shoe rack?


----------



## kcarmona

Creativelyswank said:


> Lovely juxtaposition of soft and edgy.
> Do you mind me asking where you found your shoe rack?




Thank you! And I purchased it at Target. They have a pretty nice selection of shoe and clothing racks.


----------



## ScottyGal

Woke up late and threw this together for work, still half asleep (and it looks like my cat is too!)

Top: Primark
Skirt: Jane Norman
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Bag: Gucci
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Sleepy cat on the bed: Somali


----------



## J_L33

kcarmona said:


> Donna Karan Cashmere Sheer Top, Urban Outfitters Bralette, Joes Jeans, Chanel Vintage Mini Bag, Hermes Belt, Louboutin Décolleté Lame Heels. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2716751



Awesome outfit!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

agalarowicz said:


> Michael Michael kors top, DSquared2 pants, Manolo pumps, Fendi bag




I read on your blog that you are looking for the ALC cutout top - they have some ALC pieces showing up at TJ maxx, I got a few at $39 and less and a few had the back slit or cut out.  rag & bone also has a top and sweatshirt with the back like that ( one on sale at Saks )


----------



## ebayBAGS

Went for an all blue outfit today. Shoes- Jean Michel Cazabat blue suede pumps that are hard to see in the pic.


----------



## bellevie0891

ebayBAGS said:


> View attachment 2717973
> 
> 
> Went for an all blue outfit today. Shoes- Jean Michel Cazabat blue suede pumps that are hard to see in the pic.




Love it!


----------



## JuneHawk

This isn't my outfit today, but it was a few days ago 
http://www.theserialhobbyistgirl.com/2014/08/welcome-welcome-the-effie-trinket-reaping-costume/


----------



## quynh_1206

ebayBAGS said:


> View attachment 2717973
> 
> 
> Went for an all blue outfit today. Shoes- Jean Michel Cazabat blue suede pumps that are hard to see in the pic.





I love this outfit! So cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Zara
Bag: Phillip Lim Pashli
Sandals: Tory Burch


----------



## ScottyGal

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Zara
> Bag: Phillip Lim Pashli
> Sandals: Tory Burch



Love your bag!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Killer pumps today!  The most comfortable heels ever!!!


----------



## Lena186

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Killer pumps today!  The most comfortable heels ever!!!



They are lovely! What's the brand? TIA


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SLCsocialite

A day late, but yesterdays OOTD!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> A day late, but yesterdays OOTD!




So girly and fun!


----------



## Nathalya

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Killer pumps today!  The most comfortable heels ever!!!



Lovely model and color!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Lena186 said:


> They are lovely! What's the brand? TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


They are from Steve Madden.  You can find them at http://**********/n/npjueqfw6.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Killer pumps today!  The most comfortable heels ever!!!


so pretty love all the colors together


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bratty1919 said:


> So girly and fun!



Thank you so much!

Todays post is up!


----------



## Lena186

MamaInHeels.com said:


> They are from Steve Madden.  You can find them at http://**********/n/npjueqfw6.



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## leslie_x

my new Issa dress


----------



## Nathalya

^ Beautiful


----------



## agalarowicz

gottaluvmybags said:


> I read on your blog that you are looking for the ALC cutout top - they have some ALC pieces showing up at TJ maxx, I got a few at $39 and less and a few had the back slit or cut out.  rag & bone also has a top and sweatshirt with the back like that ( one on sale at Saks )



really? i've been meaning to go to tj maxx for weeks! maybe tomorrow i'll get there, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Last night: 
Trina Turk dress
VC shoes
Vintage Coach clutch


----------



## leslie_x

thanks Nathalya


----------



## kcf68

Creativelyswank said:


> Last night:
> Trina Turk dress
> VC shoes
> Vintage Coach clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721323
> View attachment 2721324


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

leslie_x said:


> my new Issa dress


Very pretty !


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Todays post is up!


Color is really nice!


----------



## Creativelyswank

kcf68 said:


> Pretty!




Thank you


----------



## Creativelyswank

kcarmona said:


> Thank you! And I purchased it at Target. They have a pretty nice selection of shoe and clothing racks.



Thank you, I need to replace mine. 



JuneHawk said:


> This isn't my outfit today, but it was a few days ago
> http://www.theserialhobbyistgirl.com/2014/08/welcome-welcome-the-effie-trinket-reaping-costume/



Amazing Effie! Well done. 



quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Zara
> Bag: Phillip Lim Pashli
> Sandals: Tory Burch


Very playful, I love your bag, great color!





MamaInHeels.com said:


> Killer pumps today!  The most comfortable heels ever!!!



Those are breathtaking!!



SLCsocialite said:


> A day late, but yesterdays OOTD!







SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Todays post is up!



Great outfits! I love the brights on you especially! 



leslie_x said:


> my new Issa dress




Completely ethereal. Stunning.


----------



## K21

My outfit from yesterday

Dress- Prada
Shoes- Prada
Bag- Chanel


----------



## legsandalcohol

K21 said:


> My outfit from yesterday
> 
> Dress- Prada
> Shoes- Prada
> Bag- Chanel



Love this! So simple but it really works.


----------



## K21

legsandalcohol said:


> Love this! So simple but it really works.



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

It is quite cold here today, so I went for a warm oversized jumper and boots to keep me cosy.

Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Blonde + Blonde
Bag: Gucci
Scarf: Alexander McQueen


----------



## leslie_x

thanks kcf68 & Creativelyswank!


----------



## ScottyGal

Another chilly day so oversized jumper is a must!:

Jumper: H&M
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Dune London
Bag: Gucci


----------



## missjesf

My first jumpsuit ever! I was hesitant to purchase one because I wasn't sure how to wear it but turns out, I love it! 

Topshop jumpsuit purchased from the Rack for $40!
Vince heel sandals
Céline clutch pouch


----------



## SLCsocialite

My favorite Zara set, Marc Jacobs, and Louboutin heels! 

Thank you everyone for your amazing comments!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

scarf maxi dress..snatched this for less than $100 (retail $595)


----------



## LolasCloset

MamaInHeels.com said:


> scarf maxi dress..snatched this for less than $100 (retail $595)



Beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## shalomjude

missjesf said:


> My first jumpsuit ever! I was hesitant to purchase one because I wasn't sure how to wear it but turns out, I love it!
> 
> Topshop jumpsuit purchased from the Rack for $40!
> Vince heel sandals
> Céline clutch pouch
> 
> View attachment 2724542



Love this outfit


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Burberry 
Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Vivienne Westwood


----------



## meowmeow94

Valentino flip flop
Dress $25 bought in Vietnam
Birkin bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

meowmeow94 said:


> Valentino flip flop
> Dress $25 bought in Vietnam
> Birkin bag



Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

meowmeow94 said:


> Valentino flip flop
> Dress $25 bought in Vietnam
> Birkin bag




Super cute!


----------



## temps

meowmeow94 said:


> Valentino flip flop
> 
> Dress $25 bought in Vietnam
> 
> Birkin bag




OMG!!! So cute!!! Your dress looks like sometime from Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## ScottyGal

.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress: H&M (was meant to be £25 and got it on sale for £6!)
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Vivienne Westwood
Necklace: Jane Norman
Tights: BooHoo


----------



## ScottyGal

And outerwear (it is quite chilly today)

Blazer: debenhams
Scarf: Gucci


----------



## clcoons

Catching up with a few recents:


----------



## bellevie0891

clcoons said:


> Catching up with a few recents:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727085




Love love love your outfits!!! Specially adoring that striped top in the last picture


----------



## kcarmona

Sorry for the mirror picture lol

Keeping it casual today with a Topshop crop top, Helmut Lang coated skinnies, Chanel espadrilles and my Felt Phantom &#128525;


----------



## Bratty1919

_Lee said:


> Dress: H&M (was meant to be £25 and got it on sale for £6!)
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
> Bag: Vivienne Westwood
> Necklace: Jane Norman
> Tights: BooHoo




That dress is SO CUTE!


----------



## ScottyGal

Bratty1919 said:


> That dress is SO CUTE!



Thank you! I was VERY lucky to get it: was the last one left and a size UK6 and I am usually a UK8, but I managed to squeeze in


----------



## mularice

Going for drinks and to the casino

Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
Belt - Warehouse
Shoes - Christian Louboutin (Un Bout black suede)
Bag - Chanel


----------



## clcoons

tonyaann said:


> Love love love your outfits!!! Specially adoring that striped top in the last picture



Thank you  I wear that one waayyyy too much!


----------



## clcoons

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727427
> 
> 
> Going for drinks and to the casino
> 
> Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
> Belt - Warehouse
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin (Un Bout black suede)
> Bag - Chanel




Oh, I love this!! Super sleek & sexy!


----------



## mularice

clcoons said:


> Oh, I love this!! Super sleek & sexy!




Thank you! I love simple outfits!


----------



## bbagsforever

Love ripped jeans


----------



## LolasCloset

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727427
> 
> 
> Going for drinks and to the casino
> 
> Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
> Belt - Warehouse
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin (Un Bout black suede)
> Bag - Chanel



This looks great! You wear zee jumpsuit very well


----------



## Princess Pink

SLCsocialite said:


> My favorite Zara set, Marc Jacobs, and Louboutin heels!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your amazing comments!



This outfit is gorgeous on you! I love the Zara print; saw the jacket in the sale heavily reduced and still passed as I'm trying to be good and at that moment just couldn't imagine how to wear it, now I am kicking myself!


----------



## Nathalya

mularice said:


> View attachment 2727427
> 
> 
> Going for drinks and to the casino
> 
> Jumpsuit with plunging front - H&M
> Belt - Warehouse
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin (Un Bout black suede)
> Bag - Chanel



Love this!!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Love ripped jeans




I like this - I never would've put that girly top & ripped jeans together, but looks great on you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sunglasses: Ray-Ban
Dress: Vicky Martin
Sandals: Marks & Spencer
Bag: Gucci 
Bracelets: Tresor Paris 
Necklace: Primark


----------



## clcoons

Rocking a crop top & soft pants!


----------



## melikey

A.P.C. sweatshirt, JCrew pants, Céline duffle, bracelet from a street vendor in Greece, Cartier love rings.


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

All white with a touch of blue...


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> All white with a touch of blue...




Cool & elegant - love it!


----------



## ebayBAGS

MamaInHeels.com said:


> All white with a touch of blue...



Love an all white with a bright heel!


----------



## jetstream7

MamaInHeels.com said:


> All white with a touch of blue...


 
so elegant


----------



## SLCsocialite

Excited its about to be hat season...


----------



## Ellapretty

Enjoying the hot weather:


----------



## oh_my_bag

J.Crew hat
Ray-Ban clubmaster sunglasses
Equipment shirt
The Kooples skirt
K Jacques sandals
Longchamp bag


----------



## kcf68

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2734229
> 
> J.Crew hat
> Ray-Ban clubmaster sunglasses
> Equipment shirt
> The Kooples skirt
> K Jacques sandals
> Longchamp bag


Very cute!


----------



## mularice

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2734229
> 
> 
> J.Crew hat
> 
> Ray-Ban clubmaster sunglasses
> 
> Equipment shirt
> 
> The Kooples skirt
> 
> K Jacques sandals
> 
> Longchamp bag




Love this!


----------



## Bratty1919

oh_my_bag said:


> View attachment 2734229
> 
> J.Crew hat
> Ray-Ban clubmaster sunglasses
> Equipment shirt
> The Kooples skirt
> K Jacques sandals
> Longchamp bag




This is simply adorable!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing SAINT LAURENT BOW, JOSEPH GARCON BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE JEANS, BALENCIAGA CLASSIC LEATHER JACKET, Witchery heels, CHANEL 2.55 BAG.


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing SAINT LAURENT BOW, JOSEPH GARCON BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE JEANS, BALENCIAGA CLASSIC LEATHER JACKET, Witchery heels, CHANEL 2.55 BAG.



Very nice!


----------



## Freckles1

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing SAINT LAURENT BOW, JOSEPH GARCON BLOUSE, RAG AND BONE JEANS, BALENCIAGA CLASSIC LEATHER JACKET, Witchery heels, CHANEL 2.55 BAG.




Beautiful


----------



## twosmallwonders

Taking advantage of the last few days of summer!  I can't believe it's already fall and still SO HOT!  These colors are probably more appropriate for spring but oh well!  hope everyone is having a fabulous labour day weekend!


----------



## Christofle

SLCsocialite said:


> Excited its about to be hat season...




Lovely hat and jacket!


----------



## Lena186

twosmallwonders said:


> Taking advantage of the last few days of summer!  I can't believe it's already fall and still SO HOT!  These colors are probably more appropriate for spring but oh well!  hope everyone is having a fabulous labour day weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2735352



That's lovely!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Bratty1919

twosmallwonders said:


> Taking advantage of the last few days of summer!  I can't believe it's already fall and still SO HOT!  These colors are probably more appropriate for spring but oh well!  hope everyone is having a fabulous labour day weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2735352




You look wonderful!


----------



## apl.79

twosmallwonders said:


> Taking advantage of the last few days of summer!  I can't believe it's already fall and still SO HOT!  These colors are probably more appropriate for spring but oh well!  hope everyone is having a fabulous labour day weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2735352


Love this!


----------



## Nathalya

twosmallwonders said:


> Taking advantage of the last few days of summer!  I can't believe it's already fall and still SO HOT!  These colors are probably more appropriate for spring but oh well!  hope everyone is having a fabulous labour day weekend!
> 
> View attachment 2735352



Love this


----------



## ScottyGal

Taken earlier by my camera-happy boyfriend 

Top: BooHoo
Shorts: Topshop
Bag: Gucci
Bracelets: Tresor Paris


----------



## twosmallwonders

Dinner date


----------



## ScottyGal

This was my outfit from last night.. Forgot to post it at the time 

Dress: DVF
Bag: Kate Spade
Necklace: Kate Spade


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Tobi
Pants: Forever 21
Purse: Michael Kors


----------



## clcoons

Happy friday!  LOVING navy & gold lately!


----------



## LolasCloset

clcoons said:


> View attachment 2740904
> 
> 
> Happy friday!  LOVING navy & gold lately!


You look lovely! That dress awesome! I love its side-draping.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wore this to a wedding in Sydney recently.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Catching up from last week! So heres a belated OOTD!


----------



## apl.79

bbagsforever said:


> Wore this to a wedding in Sydney recently.


You look amazing!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Giving away this dress or any dress from the resort wear collection!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wore this to a wedding in Sydney recently.



Omg you look STUNNING!


----------



## Allygp

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Giving away this dress or any dress from the resort wear collection!



Stunning!


----------



## bbagsforever

Bratty1919 said:


> Omg you look STUNNING!



Thanks so much!


----------



## nerimanna

headed out the door to attend a tea party

black bandage top (my own creation! still working on my hand-sewing skills that's why it's a bit lumpy)
skirt (bazaar find)
pointed heels (zara)
altair clutch (LV)


----------



## SLCsocialite

Its starting to turn into beanie season!


----------



## apl.79

nerimanna said:


> headed out the door to attend a tea party
> 
> black bandage top (my own creation! still working on my hand-sewing skills that's why it's a bit lumpy)
> skirt (bazaar find)
> pointed heels (zara)
> altair clutch (LV)


Such a cool top!  You look fantastic.


----------



## clcoons




----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing LOFT skirt, Old Navy heels & my Balenciaga first:


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing LOFT skirt, Old Navy heels & my Balenciaga first:




Super classy!


----------



## quynh_1206

My outfits lately:








Dress: Madewell
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli
Sandals: J Crew Factory








Top: Topshop
Skirt: Nasty Gal
Shoes: Asos
Clutch: Botkier


----------



## Christofle

bbagsforever said:


> Wore this to a wedding in Sydney recently.



Your hair is gorgeous in this shot!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Date Night Style: White Lace!  The dress was only $49!!!


----------



## halohalo

Wearing my Nasty Gal slit skirt today


----------



## Bratty1919

halohalo said:


> Wearing my Nasty Gal slit skirt today




Super cute!


----------



## nerimanna

apl.79 said:


> Such a cool top!  You look fantastic.


thank u very much!


----------



## halohalo

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!


Thank you


----------



## nerimanna

just putting together an outfit at home to see what works 

cut out bandage crop top (sewn by me)
paint splatter midi full skirt (bazaar find unbranded but closely resembles Tibi's skirt)
jeweled pumps (zara)


----------



## Ellapretty

Bratty1919 said:


> Super classy!



Thank you!

Wearing a LOFT sweatshirt with GAP jeans & my Pashli mini:


----------



## pringirl

nerimanna said:


> just putting together an outfit at home to see what works
> 
> cut out bandage crop top (sewn by me)
> paint splatter midi full skirt (bazaar find unbranded but closely resembles Tibi's skirt)
> jeweled pumps (zara)



Ur abs look v toned!


----------



## quynh_1206

nerimanna said:


> just putting together an outfit at home to see what works
> 
> cut out bandage crop top (sewn by me)
> paint splatter midi full skirt (bazaar find unbranded but closely resembles Tibi's skirt)
> jeweled pumps (zara)




Seriously...look at them abs! That is a great outfit also


----------



## nerimanna

@ pringirl and quynh_1206, lol that's just the effect of the bandage top! they kind of smoosh the skin together in the middle thus creating that illusion  trust me without the top, my stomach doesn't look that toned at all haha


----------



## quynh_1206

Denim Jacket: French Connection
Romper: Lulu's
Bag: Phillip Lim
Sandals: Just Fab


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

loving this long sleeve dress...


----------



## halohalo

quynh_1206 said:


> Denim Jacket: French Connection
> Romper: Lulu's
> Bag: Phillip Lim
> Sandals: Just Fab




Love this outfit and I'm drooling all over your bag


----------



## quynh_1206

halohalo said:


> Love this outfit and I'm drooling all over your bag





Thank halohalo! It is a great bag and very sturdy.


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> loving this long sleeve dress...




Loving the red accents


----------



## bunnycat

I love to come look at everyone's daily selections on this thread! I mostly lurk but really like this shirt and pants so thought I'd share today.




Top and pants: Theory
Bag: LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Today:
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Cardigan: Upper 5th
Dress: Marilyn Munro collection from Macy's
Boots: Blonde + Blonde

Oh, and Zucca the kitty in the background


----------



## -Annette-

_Lee said:


> Today:
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Cardigan: Upper 5th
> Dress: Marilyn Munro collection from Macy's
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde
> 
> Oh, and Zucca the kitty in the background



Love this, such a foolproof combo!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just a casual look for today!


----------



## xolilppox

Loving the fall weather in NYC I went super casual today... Just so happy it's scarf weather &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## halohalo

SLCsocialite said:


> Just a casual look for today!


Love your shoes! Which brand are they?


----------



## hhl4vr

SLCsocialite said:


> Just a casual look for today!


 
Love the heels-great colour


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Pim + Larkin via Piperlime
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff
Sandals: Just Fab


----------



## ScottyGal

-Annette- said:


> Love this, such a foolproof combo!



Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

SLCsocialite said:


> Just a casual look for today!



Love the colour of your earrings and heels


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

One of my favorite skirts!


----------



## ScottyGal

Friday:
Cardigan - Jane Norman
Jeans - Topshop
Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag - Michael Kors
Scarf - Alexander McQueen
Rings - Diamonds & blue topaz 

And again, Zucca the kitty sneaking in the picture again


----------



## oh_my_bag

Ray-Ban sunglasses
Comme des Garçons PLAY striped tshirt
MaxMara skirt
Superga sneakers
Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag


----------



## nascar fan

what the heck.  I will contribute to the thread.


----------



## Marylin

nascar fan said:


> what the heck.  I will contribute to the thread.



Very sophisticated! I especially love the part with shoes and cat!


----------



## nascar fan

Marylin said:


> Very sophisticated! I especially love the part with shoes and cat!


Thanks!
I love my kitty.  He's my buddy.


----------



## kcarmona

Top: Asos 
Skort: Zara 
Bag: Vintage Kelly 32cm 
Shoes: Black Leather Chanel Espadrille
Ring: Sapphire/Diamonds given to me by my grandmother


----------



## bunnycat

nascar fan said:


> what the heck.  I will contribute to the thread.



Looks fab! Love the cat photobomb too!


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> what the heck.  I will contribute to the thread.




Your cat is like "d*mn, girl - looking good!"


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Whistles dress, BALENCIAGA LEATHER JACKET, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH, Isabel Marant heels.


----------



## fightthesunrise

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Whistles dress, BALENCIAGA LEATHER JACKET, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH, Isabel Marant heels.




I love how you put outfits together! That jacket is amazing.


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2757708




Nice!


----------



## Bratty1919

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Whistles dress, BALENCIAGA LEATHER JACKET, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL CLUTCH, Isabel Marant heels.




Loving it - that dress is TDF!


----------



## Nefedov

Bratty1919 said:


> Nice!


Thanks)


----------



## clcoons

Some recent ones!


----------



## ScottyGal

Having a red Monday


----------



## Miss Burberry

_Lee said:


> Having a red Monday



This skirt is cute.


----------



## agalarowicz

all eBay finds: ETRO top, DSquared2 skirt, manolo pumps and fendi bag


----------



## xolilppox

Wasn't thinking when I went Phillip Lim on Phillip Lim &#128563;


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat themed shoes and jumper for me today


----------



## starrynite_87

xolilppox said:


> View attachment 2754152
> 
> 
> Loving the fall weather in NYC I went super casual today... Just so happy it's scarf weather &#128525;&#128525;



Love this whole look...perfect for fall


----------



## SLCsocialite

halohalo said:


> Love your shoes! Which brand are they?



They are actually Manolo Blahnik!

Heres another post for today!


----------



## clcoons

yay fall!


----------



## kcarmona

clcoons said:


> yay fall!
> 
> View attachment 2759724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2759725




That top is gorgeous!


----------



## ValentineNicole

agalarowicz said:


> all eBay finds: ETRO top, DSquared2 skirt, manolo pumps and fendi bag



I love this look!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

clcoons said:


> Some recent ones!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757898




This black dress is stunning! Where's it from?


----------



## SLCsocialite

Still playing catch up from last week, but here is one of my faves!


----------



## quynh_1206

SLCsocialite said:


> Still playing catch up from last week, but here is one of my faves!



I love everything in this outfit! So cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Still playing catch up from last week, but here is one of my faves!




SUCH a fun outfit!


----------



## Gerry

SLCsocialite said:


> Still playing catch up from last week, but here is one of my faves!





Hi, you wear such cute stuff. Would you, please, start posting where you are getting each piece? You know that we want to know!!!  Thanks.


----------



## quynh_1206

agalarowicz said:


> all eBay finds: ETRO top, DSquared2 skirt, manolo pumps and fendi bag



Great finds!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: Theory (old)
Bag: Phillip Lim
Flats: Kate Spade
Belt: F21


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bratty1919 said:


> SUCH a fun outfit!





quynh_1206 said:


> I love everything in this outfit! So cute!





Gerry said:


> Hi, you wear such cute stuff. Would you, please, start posting where you are getting each piece? You know that we want to know!!!  Thanks.



You guys are so nice thank you! I link all of the items on my blog in-case you are ever curious! The last outfit was ASOS, Valentino, and Balenciaga! 

Here is another new look for today!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Leopard print today!


----------



## bellevie0891

quynh_1206 said:


> Dress: Theory (old)
> Bag: Phillip Lim
> Flats: Kate Spade
> Belt: F21




Adorbs!


----------



## halohalo

When the weather was warm


----------



## agalarowicz

ValentineNicole said:


> I love this look!


thank you!


quynh_1206 said:


> Great finds!


thanks! some of my favorite finds recently 

Some other eBay buys: Dolce and Gabbana sweatshirt and Mother jeans... also with some J. Crew pumps and Celine bag


----------



## halohalo

agalarowicz said:


> thank you!
> 
> thanks! some of my favorite finds recently
> 
> Some other eBay buys: Dolce and Gabbana sweatshirt and Mother jeans... also with some J. Crew pumps and Celine bag


Love the sweat shirt


----------



## ScottyGal

Brightening up my outfit with green jeans 

Sequin racoon jumper: Vero Moda
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Dune London
Bag: Michael Kors
Bracelets: Tresor Paris, Charming Charlie & one solid silver from a jewellery shop in Scottish highlands.


----------



## asl_bebes

All dressed up for a party tonight with my vintage lambskin jumbo

Dress: Altuzarra for Target
Shoes: Zara
Bag: Chanel


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing H&M Icons Jumpsuit, RAY BAN AVIATORS, GIVENCHY NADIA HEELS, CHANEL BOY BAG, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.


----------



## ValentineNicole

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing H&M Icons Jumpsuit, RAY BAN AVIATORS, GIVENCHY NADIA HEELS, CHANEL BOY BAG, DIANE KORDAS BAR NECKLACE.




Love this look!!


----------



## Bratty1919

asl_bebes said:


> All dressed up for a party tonight with my vintage lambskin jumbo
> 
> Dress: Altuzarra for Target
> Shoes: Zara
> Bag: Chanel




Loving the all-black look!


----------



## Freckles1

asl_bebes said:


> All dressed up for a party tonight with my vintage lambskin jumbo
> 
> Dress: Altuzarra for Target
> Shoes: Zara
> Bag: Chanel




So gorgeous


----------



## Pursestan

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Leopard print today!


Very nice!


----------



## asl_bebes

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the all-black look!



Thanks


----------



## asl_bebes

Freckles1 said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks


----------



## louvigilante

Casual date night with DH




DOMA leather jacket
Merona (target) black top
ABS jeans
Tory burch booties
Gucci sukey handbag


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterdays outfit..
Jumper: French Connection
Leggings: Topshop
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Boots: Dune London
Necklace: Kate Spade
Bracelet: Charming Charlie


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Marks & Spencer
Boots: Dune London
Necklace: H&M
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Bratty1919

louvigilante said:


> Casual date night with DH
> 
> View attachment 2763956
> 
> 
> DOMA leather jacket
> Merona (target) black top
> ABS jeans
> Tory burch booties
> Gucci sukey handbag




Cute - love that bag!


----------



## quynh_1206

tonyaann said:


> Adorbs!





Thank you!


----------



## clcoons

Sophie-Rose said:


> This black dress is stunning! Where's it from?



Thank you! It is from Nordstrom, the brand is Pisarro Nights


----------



## clcoons

LOOOVEEE my new pants!


----------



## Miss Burberry

I am usually a lurker on this thread as I wear a "uniform" to work (not really a uniform, but there are many restrictions) and have been pretty plain outside of work.  I felt like making a change so hopefully this will be my first of many posts in this thread.

Coat: Burberry
Scarf: Burberry
Purse: Burberry
Blouse: Hugo Boss
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Boots: Coach


----------



## forever.elise

Don't mind the ugly tile background; I'm a university student, and this bathroom is pretty outdated!




Shorts and top are TJ Maxx (love this store!)
Shoes- Tory Burch
MacBook bag- Michael Kors
Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Neverfull 

MM
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm also trying new makeup looks. I usually wear s lot of mascara and eyeliner, but today I kept it fresh. I still do a strong brow...not sure if it looks unbalanced? Still testing the waters!


----------



## Bratty1919

Miss Burberry said:


> I am usually a lurker on this thread as I wear a "uniform" to work (not really a uniform, but there are many restrictions) and have been pretty plain outside of work.  I felt like making a change so hopefully this will be my first of many posts in this thread.
> 
> Coat: Burberry
> Scarf: Burberry
> Purse: Burberry
> Blouse: Hugo Boss
> Jeans: Lucky Brand
> Boots: Coach




Very cute!


----------



## Bratty1919

forever.elise said:


> Don't mind the ugly tile background; I'm a university student, and this bathroom is pretty outdated!
> 
> View attachment 2765425
> 
> 
> Shorts and top are TJ Maxx (love this store!)
> Shoes- Tory Burch
> MacBook bag- Michael Kors
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Neverfull
> 
> MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765427
> 
> I'm also trying new makeup looks. I usually wear s lot of mascara and eyeliner, but today I kept it fresh. I still do a strong brow...not sure if it looks unbalanced? Still testing the waters!



Loving the retro feel!


----------



## forever.elise

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the retro feel!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## chambersb

Dress Anthropologie
TightsUrban Outfitters
Gap cardigan came from Goodwill
Naturalizer shoes also came from Goodwill
Earrings were a gift from an antique shop 

Not blissfully happy with the shoes but I don't wear shoes like that often.  Can't really find a comfy pair of pumps, Mary Janes or ballet flats.  I'm mostly a boots girl in cooler weather.


----------



## Bratty1919

chambersb said:


> Dress Anthropologie
> TightsUrban Outfitters
> Gap cardigan came from Goodwill
> Naturalizer shoes also came from Goodwill
> Earrings were a gift from an antique shop
> 
> Not blissfully happy with the shoes but I don't wear shoes like that often.  Can't really find a comfy pair of pumps, Mary Janes or ballet flats.  I'm mostly a boots girl in cooler weather.
> 
> View attachment 2765822




Cute, cute, CUTE!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Bratty1919 said:


> Very cute!




Thank you.


----------



## quynh_1206

forever.elise said:


> Don't mind the ugly tile background; I'm a university student, and this bathroom is pretty outdated!
> 
> View attachment 2765425
> 
> 
> Shorts and top are TJ Maxx (love this store!)
> Shoes- Tory Burch
> MacBook bag- Michael Kors
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Neverfull
> 
> MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765427
> 
> I'm also trying new makeup looks. I usually wear s lot of mascara and eyeliner, but today I kept it fresh. I still do a strong brow...not sure if it looks unbalanced? Still testing the waters!





I love this whole look!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

hi girls,
i'm new here! 

hat: floralpunk
leather jacket: warehouse
jeans: topshop
shirt: h&m
bag: zara
pumps: isabel marant


----------



## Lena186

HONEYRIDER said:


> hi girls,
> i'm new here!
> 
> hat: floralpunk
> leather jacket: warehouse
> jeans: topshop
> shirt: h&m
> bag: zara
> pumps: isabel marant


You look great! Welcome to pf


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bunnycat

I'm loving all the fabulous fall looks on the last few pages!  

it's still not cool enough here to break out the fall clothes (soon though!!!), but here is a casual look from a few days ago, while I was waiting for hubs so we could go shopping.

Zara t-shirt, thrifted short sleeve jacket, old rayon cargoes, Hermes twilly on the wrist and LV Trousse on the side.


----------



## Linz379

HONEYRIDER said:


> hi girls,
> i'm new here!
> 
> hat: floralpunk
> leather jacket: warehouse
> jeans: topshop
> shirt: h&m
> bag: zara
> pumps: isabel marant


Wow! You look great! Love your style.


----------



## TeeLVee

HONEYRIDER said:


> hi girls,
> i'm new here!
> 
> hat: floralpunk
> leather jacket: warehouse
> jeans: topshop
> shirt: h&m
> bag: zara
> pumps: isabel marant


Love the ensemble. You look great!


----------



## ScottyGal

louvigilante said:


> Casual date night with DH
> 
> View attachment 2763956
> 
> 
> DOMA leather jacket
> Merona (target) black top
> ABS jeans
> Tory burch booties
> Gucci sukey handbag



I love this bag, the colour is gorg!


----------



## kcf68

HONEYRIDER said:


> hi girls,
> i'm new here!
> 
> hat: floralpunk
> leather jacket: warehouse
> jeans: topshop
> shirt: h&m
> bag: zara
> pumps: isabel marant


Welcome! Cute outfit!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cooler weather = time to start using a scarf again 

Jumper: Topshop
Jeans: Topshop
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Shoes: Charming Charlie
Sunglasses: Ray-Ban


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a lot of lace recently - today's outfit was a dress from H&M:







And Friday's was a shirt from ZARA:


----------



## TeeLVee

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a lot of lace recently - today's outfit was a dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Friday's was a shirt from ZARA:


You look great! I love the lace inspired outfit.


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Cooler weather = time to start using a scarf again
> 
> Jumper: Topshop
> Jeans: Topshop
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shoes: Charming Charlie
> Sunglasses: Ray-Ban


You look great!


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> You look great!



Thank you


----------



## HONEYRIDER

thank you so much ladies for your sweet comments


----------



## sarie1234

Perfect combination. Like it i have the same coat


----------



## Linz379

HONEYRIDER said:


> thank you so much ladies for your sweet comments


Love the vivienne westwood bag!


----------



## nerimanna

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a lot of lace recently - today's outfit was a dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Friday's was a shirt from ZARA:


love the long sleeve lace blouse!


----------



## nerimanna

channeling Sandy from Grease

Nastygal crop top
Forever 21 skinnies
CMG heels
Chanel vintage small flap bag


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## ScottyGal

nerimanna said:


> channeling Sandy from Grease
> 
> Nastygal crop top
> Forever 21 skinnies
> CMG heels
> Chanel vintage small flap bag



Fab outfit


----------



## kcf68

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2768059


Very Dapper!


----------



## forever.elise

This background is dope. ;-p
College life!


----------



## TeeLVee

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2768456
> 
> This background is dope. ;-p
> College life!


I love your college outfit! You look great!


----------



## TeeLVee

nerimanna said:


> channeling Sandy from Grease
> 
> Nastygal crop top
> Forever 21 skinnies
> CMG heels
> Chanel vintage small flap bag


Love the vintage chanel bag. Gorgeous ensemble. And to quote Danny from grease, it's "electrifying"!


----------



## Slc9

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a lot of lace recently - today's outfit was a dress from H&M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Friday's was a shirt from ZARA:




Love your style and your mini pashli &#128525;
Do you mind me asking what color it is and if you find it a nuisance getting in and out of the bag?


----------



## forever.elise

TeeLVee said:


> I love your college outfit! You look great!




Thank you, TeeLVee!!!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Wearing Altuzarra for Target + JBrand


----------



## nerimanna

_Lee said:


> Fab outfit


thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

TeeLVee said:


> Love the vintage chanel bag. Gorgeous ensemble. And to quote Danny from grease, it's "electrifying"!


thank you very much! have a nice day


----------



## TeeLVee

Managed to bring out my oldie but goodie Marc by Marc Jacobs bag. Matched it with Ever new shirt, H&M pants and Ferragamo shoes.


----------



## forever.elise

Ralph Lauren Oxford
Born Boots
Longchamp Shopper in Slate
Tiffany & Co. Horseshoe necklace (retired now!)
So happy it's Friday and no more classes!


----------



## Bratty1919

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2768964
> 
> Ralph Lauren Oxford
> Born Boots
> Longchamp Shopper in Slate
> Tiffany & Co. Horseshoe necklace (retired now!)
> So happy it's Friday and no more classes!



Super cute - looks comfy, too!


----------



## forever.elise

I love the equestrian look!


----------



## Ellapretty

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! I love the lace inspired outfit.





nerimanna said:


> love the long sleeve lace blouse!



Thanks - I somehow always end up buying lots of cream lace tops and dresses!



Slc9 said:


> Love your style and your mini pashli &#128525;
> Do you mind me asking what color it is and if you find it a nuisance getting in and out of the bag?



Thanks! My pashli mini is my favorite bag - I wrote a complete review of it on my blog (along with pictures of what fits in it etc). It's a taupe color - and I don't find it that annoying to open - I've gotten used to its buckle closure. However, if I needed to access my bag many times a day, I'd probably opt for something with a zip closure like my Coach Mini Tanner


----------



## forever.elise

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute - looks comfy, too!




It definitely is! I walked around all day and still had energy!


----------



## fashionaholic4u

lanvin sweatshirt
7FAMK shorts
lanvin sneakers
Fall is finally here!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Love this thread!! Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## forever.elise

fashionaholic4u said:


> lanvin sweatshirt
> 7FAMK shorts
> lanvin sneakers
> Fall is finally here!
> View attachment 2769423




Love this outfit and the details on your sweatshirt!!!


----------



## shalomjude

fashionaholic4u said:


> lanvin sweatshirt
> 7FAMK shorts
> lanvin sneakers
> Fall is finally here!
> View attachment 2769423



Lovely outfit  do you have a westie?


----------



## goyardlove

fashionaholic4u said:


> lanvin sweatshirt
> 7FAMK shorts
> lanvin sneakers
> Fall is finally here!
> View attachment 2769423


love the lanvin sneakers, they don't look as masculine on you x


----------



## nerimanna

i  rock n' roll

top - h&m
jeans - bershka
boots - jimmy choo
bag - chanel


----------



## deltalady

Nice outfits ladies!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> i  rock n' roll
> 
> top - h&m
> jeans - bershka
> boots - jimmy choo
> bag - chanel




Work it!


----------



## deltalady

At Ikea in a H&M blush and navy plaid shirt, Joe's jeans, navy Rag & Bone Harrows,  and YSL Easy bag


----------



## Miss Burberry

Here's a date night outfit.  The lighting where my full length mirror is makes everything look black but the shoes are actually navy, jeans are a dark wash, the blouse is blue with black polka dots, and the bag is actually black (I took a picture in the bathroom to try and show, but it didn't work out so well).

Top: Ella Moss
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Shoes: Prada
Bag: Marc Jacobs


----------



## fashionaholic4u

forever.elise said:


> Love this outfit and the details on your sweatshirt!!!




thanks! I love it too, but my husband says they look like cockroaches


----------



## fashionaholic4u

shalomjude said:


> Lovely outfit  do you have a westie?




yes...Cody is a westie


----------



## shalomjude

fashionaholic4u said:


> yes...Cody is a westie



So cute


----------



## HONEYRIDER

love this thread so much. you all look so great and it very inspires me


----------



## ScottyGal

Its cold and windy outside.. Which means a cosy jumper and boots kinda day  

Jumper: Topshop
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Blonde + Blonde
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing ISABEL MARANT WIGSTON SHIRT, MONKI JEANS, Isabel Marant Otway boots, CHANEL BOY BAG, SAINT LAURENT BELT.


----------



## TeeLVee

_Lee said:


> Its cold and windy outside.. Which means a cosy jumper and boots kinda day
> 
> Jumper: Topshop
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde
> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.


Love your jumper! Super cute


----------



## TeeLVee

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT WIGSTON SHIRT, MONKI JEANS, Isabel Marant Otway boots, CHANEL BOY BAG, SAINT LAURENT BELT.


Gorgeous ensemble! I especially love your boy bag and fierce boots.


----------



## ScottyGal

TeeLVee said:


> Love your jumper! Super cute


 
Thanks


----------



## forever.elise

Just got this new DKNY Parka, I have wanted one for a while and I love it!
I also just got this rose gold Michael Kors watch with a cobalt face. I love them both!


----------



## ScottyGal

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2771674
> 
> View attachment 2771675
> 
> View attachment 2771676
> 
> View attachment 2771677
> 
> View attachment 2771678
> 
> Just got this new DKNY Parka, I have wanted one for a while and I love it!
> I also just got this rose gold Michael Kors watch with a cobalt face. I love them both!



I love your entire outfit! 

The MK watch face is such a gorgeous colour of blue too


----------



## Miss Burberry

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT WIGSTON SHIRT, MONKI JEANS, Isabel Marant Otway boots, CHANEL BOY BAG, SAINT LAURENT BELT.



So cute!!


----------



## forever.elise

_Lee said:


> I love your entire outfit!
> 
> The MK watch face is such a gorgeous colour of blue too




Thank you! The blue was undeniable!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

simple and comfy today!


----------



## SLCsocialite

I swear I am always playing catch up! I was down with Strep Throat last week!

Here was one of my favorite outfits from a previous post I didn't get to share. ush:


----------



## trustlove

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT WIGSTON SHIRT, MONKI JEANS, Isabel Marant Otway boots, CHANEL BOY BAG, SAINT LAURENT BELT.





SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I am always playing catch up! I was down with Strep Throat last week!
> 
> Here was one of my favorite outfits from a previous post I didn't get to share. ush:




I absolutely love both of these outfits!


----------



## forever.elise

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I am always playing catch up! I was down with Strep Throat last week!
> 
> 
> 
> Here was one of my favorite outfits from a previous post I didn't get to share. ush:




I love your jacket! I think I saw one very similar at Macy's last month!


----------



## forever.elise

HONEYRIDER said:


> simple and comfy today!




I love this! So chic and simple. I love your burgundy lip, too&#128139;


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I am always playing catch up! I was down with Strep Throat last week!
> 
> Here was one of my favorite outfits from a previous post I didn't get to share. ush:


You look very elegant and chic.


----------



## Miss Burberry

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I am always playing catch up! I was down with Strep Throat last week!
> 
> 
> 
> Here was one of my favorite outfits from a previous post I didn't get to share. ush:




Love this outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

_Lee said:


> Its cold and windy outside.. Which means a cosy jumper and boots kinda day
> 
> Jumper: Topshop
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde
> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.



Cute top!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I am always playing catch up! I was down with Strep Throat last week!
> 
> Here was one of my favorite outfits from a previous post I didn't get to share. ush:



Lovely - and that clutch is TDF!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: h&m
Jeans: Topshop
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Bag: Michael Kors
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Bitten

Navy and red today, with a splash of Chanel 







Top: Country Road
Pants: Chloe
Shoes: Valentino
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Marylin

Bitten said:


> Navy and red today, with a splash of Chanel
> 
> View attachment 2772287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772288
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Chloe
> Shoes: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel



Is this your new flap? Thanks for the pic, you look, as always, immaculate!


----------



## ScottyGal

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute top!


 
Thanks


----------



## Bitten

Marylin said:


> Is this your new flap? Thanks for the pic, you look, as always, immaculate!



Omg thank you!!  Seriously, you're too kind  

Yes! That is my beautiful new flap, I am absolutely loving her


----------



## fashionaholic4u

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing ISABEL MARANT WIGSTON SHIRT, MONKI JEANS, Isabel Marant Otway boots, CHANEL BOY BAG, SAINT LAURENT BELT.




I'm loving this look!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

forever.elise said:


> I love this! So chic and simple. I love your burgundy lip, too&#128139;


thank you so much!


----------



## Nathalya

_Lee said:


> Cardigan: h&m
> Jeans: Topshop
> Scarf: Alexander McQueen
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs



Omg your shoes are too cute!!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Keeping it classic with an edge!


----------



## Bitten

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Keeping it classic with an edge!



Omg GORGEOUS!!! I love your beautiful jacket and of course, that Chanel


----------



## Bitten

Ivory and blue, very fresh and spring-like today:




Top: LK Bennett
Skirt: Dolce & Gabbana
Shoes: Kate Spade
Belt: YSL
Bag: Chanel


----------



## TeeLVee

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Keeping it classic with an edge!


Love your whole outfit. You look great!


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Ivory and blue, very fresh and spring-like today:
> 
> View attachment 2772852
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Skirt: Dolce & Gabbana
> Shoes: Kate Spade
> Belt: YSL
> Bag: Chanel


Gorgeous ensemble. I especially love your skirt and chanel bag.


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Gorgeous ensemble. I especially love your skirt and chanel bag.



Thank you my dear  - yes indeed, the Chanel is getting lots of love at the moment


----------



## cristincline

Bitten said:


> Ivory and blue, very fresh and spring-like today:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> 
> Skirt: Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> Shoes: Kate Spade
> 
> Belt: YSL
> 
> Bag: Chanel




I hope this isn't weird - but your home looks beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## Bitten

cristincline said:


> I hope this isn't weird - but your home looks beautiful! &#55357;&#56845;



Haha, no, not weird at all, but it is really very kind of you - I'm touched you think so!   This is just where our full length mirror is in our bedroom and with the door open it shows some of the living room as well


----------



## TeeLVee

Off to work with my dependable hobo bag.
Top: H&M
Pants: Zara
Shoes: Zara
Bag: MK


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bitten said:


> Ivory and blue, very fresh and spring-like today:
> 
> View attachment 2772852
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Skirt: Dolce & Gabbana
> Shoes: Kate Spade
> Belt: YSL
> Bag: Chanel



This is lovely, I adore that skirt!!

I am just about caught up from being sick! Heres one from Friday !


----------



## HONEYRIDER

me today


----------



## smashinstyle

HONEYRIDER said:


> me today



gorgeous!! those sunglasses are awesome, do you mind me asking which brand and style number/name?


----------



## Miss Burberry

HONEYRIDER said:


> me today




Love the Autumn clothes!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

smashinstyle said:


> gorgeous!! those sunglasses are awesome, do you mind me asking which brand and style number/name?


thank you so much. those sunglasses are the 'caty' in havana by celine. i linked them on my blog


----------



## Bitten

SLCsocialite said:


> This is lovely, I adore that skirt!!
> 
> I am just about caught up from being sick! Heres one from Friday !



Thank you  I'm pleased you're feeling better - you look lovely, the absolute picture of health   



HONEYRIDER said:


> me today



Aaaahhhh, leopard print shoes with black - divine combination


----------



## Bitten

Me on a meeting-filled Thursday - need to be able to run around today:




Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
Skirt: Burberry
Shoes: Bally
Bag: Chanel


----------



## forever.elise

Always at school! 
Purple fur vest, (TJ Maxx)
Vivienne Tam top
Born leather riding boots
Burberry Beat Check scarf
Michael Kors MacBook bag
Louis Vuitton MM Neverfull
(My glasses are Tiffany's)


----------



## forever.elise

Better view of my vest!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Wow, so in love with the vest


----------



## forever.elise

HONEYRIDER said:


> Wow, so in love with the vest




Thank you! I was going to get a mortician for a color, the deep purple really reminded me of fall and I'm happy I got this one


----------



## TeeLVee

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2774375
> View attachment 2774376
> View attachment 2774377
> 
> Always at school!
> Purple fur vest, (TJ Maxx)
> Vivienne Tam top
> Born leather riding boots
> Burberry Beat Check scarf
> Michael Kors MacBook bag
> Louis Vuitton MM Neverfull
> (My glasses are Tiffany's)


I love your boots and that MK macbook bag looked so chic on you.


----------



## shoepursemomma

Outfit from last night's party. 
Banana Republic dress
Tory burch heels
Chanel necklace 
Chanel chevron flap bag


----------



## TeeLVee

shoepursemomma said:


> Outfit from last night's party.
> Banana Republic dress
> Tory burch heels
> Chanel necklace
> Chanel chevron flap bag


You look great! Your chevron flap is amazing!


----------



## Miss Burberry

shoepursemomma said:


> Outfit from last night's party.
> Banana Republic dress
> Tory burch heels
> Chanel necklace
> Chanel chevron flap bag



Gorgeous.


----------



## shoepursemomma

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! Your chevron flap is amazing!




Thank you!!


----------



## shoepursemomma

Miss Burberry said:


> Gorgeous.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Linz379

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2774378
> 
> Better view of my vest!


You look great! Love the vest


----------



## Rami00

A little late to post it.Took this pic right before stepping out for brunch last Saturday.


-Club Monaco top
-Zara Jeans
-LV monogram shawl
-Birkin 30cm in Epsom leather


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bitten said:


> Thank you  I'm pleased you're feeling better - you look lovely, the absolute picture of health



I can thank my medication for that one! haha.


Here is another OOTD as of lately!


----------



## Marylin

Bitten said:


> Me on a meeting-filled Thursday - need to be able to run around today:
> 
> View attachment 2773642
> 
> 
> Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Skirt: Burberry
> Shoes: Bally
> Bag: Chanel



I want your wardrobe - including the shelves with the bags  you look great, as always!


----------



## forever.elise

TeeLVee said:


> I love your boots and that MK macbook bag looked so chic on you.




Thank you!!! &#128536;


----------



## forever.elise




----------



## Miss Burberry

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2775453
> 
> View attachment 2775454



So cute!  Love this outfit on you.


----------



## forever.elise

Whoops forgot his one! 

Boots- Born
Coat- Burberry
Polo-Burberry
Scarf- Burberry
Skirt- Burberry
Belt- Burberry
Handbag- Burberry!

(I used to work for Burberry, so I have an extensive B wardrobe) &#128522;


----------



## forever.elise

Miss Burberry said:


> So cute!  Love this outfit on you.




Thank you, Miss Burberry! It's ALL Burberry! &#128521;&#128513;&#128536;


----------



## Miss Burberry

As it is 90 degrees in my area, I can still get away with summery clothes so here is my outfit for today.

Top: Ro & De
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Bag: Coach
Shoes: Christian Louboutin
Bangle: Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Miss Burberry

forever.elise said:


> Thank you, Miss Burberry! It's ALL Burberry! &#128521;&#128513;&#128536;



Well I knew the scarf and bag were but I had no clue about the rest of your outfit.  That's so funny!

Your outfits are always so cute, and I love all of the accessories you add to them.  I can't wait for the weather to finally cool down so I can start wearing fall accessories.


----------



## Christofle

Picture from my trip to California, forgot to post it. 

LV attitude sunglasses 
Dolce & Gabbana remark briefcase
MMX jeans
MMX woven leather belt
Sail Exp sport shirt
LV eagle sneakers


----------



## forever.elise

Miss Burberry said:


> Well I knew the scarf and bag were but I had no clue about the rest of your outfit.  That's so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfits are always so cute, and I love all of the accessories you add to them.  I can't wait for the weather to finally cool down so I can start wearing fall accessories.




Aw, thank you, you're so sweet! And I live in PA, and the weather has been in the 50s lately, so it's a nice fall temperature because there isn't snow, it's not too cold, but you can accessorize your outerwear!


----------



## forever.elise

Miss Burberry said:


> As it is 90 degrees in my area, I can still get away with summery clothes so here is my outfit for today.
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Ro & De
> 
> Jeans: Lucky Brand
> 
> Bag: Coach
> 
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> 
> Bangle: Nordstrom Rack




Nice Lubs! Work it!


----------



## Miss Burberry

forever.elise said:


> Nice Lubs! Work it!




Thanks.


----------



## HavPlenty

SLCsocialite said:


> I can thank my medication for that one! haha.
> 
> 
> Here is another OOTD as of lately!


 I love this look from head to toe! What bag is that? From what I can see it looks gorgeous and goes well with the outfit!


----------



## Bratty1919

Christofle said:


> View attachment 2775705
> 
> 
> Picture from my trip to California, forgot to post it.
> 
> LV attitude sunglasses
> Dolce & Gabbana remark briefcase
> MMX jeans
> MMX woven leather belt
> Sail Exp sport shirt
> LV eagle sneakers




You look adorable!


----------



## forever.elise

Casual chic today!


----------



## Bratty1919

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2776732
> 
> Casual chic today!




Love it!


----------



## Christofle

Bratty1919 said:


> You look adorable!



thanks , have a great weekend!


----------



## Bitten

Whew! Catch up from Friday and my relaxing Sunday outfits 




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: JBrand 811
Jacket: L'Agence
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chanel 





Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Shoes: Nine West
Bag: Michael Kors

I hope everyone's having lovely weekends


----------



## MIXT




----------



## nerimanna

topshop romper
chanel flap
janeo (local brand) shoes


----------



## nerimanna

awesome photography! (to MIXT's photos)


----------



## Bitten

nerimanna said:


> topshop romper
> chanel flap
> janeo (local brand) shoes



Cute outfit!!  

Busy Monday and meetings galore called for a suit and my hardy Birkin:




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Witchery
Heels: Bally
Bag: Hermes


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Cute outfit!!
> 
> Busy Monday and meetings galore called for a suit and my hardy Birkin:
> 
> View attachment 2777813
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Blazer: Witchery
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Hermes


Great suit Bitten! That Birkin is lovely!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:




Super cute!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Great suit Bitten! That Birkin is lovely!


 
Aw, thank you my dear   Yes I thought I'd get the Birkin out today, I can fit so much more in it and I've been neglecting her a bit lately thanks to my beautiful Chanels  :shame:


----------



## Bitten

Ellapretty said:


> With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:


 
Love your Bal!


----------



## ScottyGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:



I love your scarf and Bal bag!


----------



## Linz379

Ellapretty said:


> With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:


You look great! Love the bal bag!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

yesterday


----------



## Jesssh

Ellapretty said:


> With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:



I love this look!


----------



## nerimanna

Bitten said:


> Cute outfit!!
> 
> Busy Monday and meetings galore called for a suit and my hardy Birkin:
> 
> View attachment 2777813
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Blazer: Witchery
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Hermes


thank you! your bag is tdf! my dream bag


----------



## nerimanna

HONEYRIDER said:


> yesterday


love the pants!


----------



## silversage4

Jcrew sweater, jcrew pencil skit, Elizabeth and james booties


----------



## Ellapretty

Bratty1919 said:


> Super cute!





Bitten said:


> Love your Bal!





_Lee said:


> I love your scarf and Bal bag!





Linz379 said:


> You look great! Love the bal bag!





Jesssh said:


> I love this look!



Thank you ! I used to be so scared to use this Bal because of its light color - but it's holding up pretty well 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shoepursemomma

Jcrew tank, citizen jeans , Gucci soho disco.. It's summer weather in October.. Cali weather .


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Topsht
Boots: Michael Kors
Bag: Gucci
Necklace: BooHoo


----------



## SLCsocialite

Alexander Wang, H&M and Clare Vivier from my ootd last week!


----------



## bellevie0891

Ellapretty said:


> With my Forever21 Blanket Scarf and my Sahara Balenciaga First:




This is freaking adorable!!!


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> Alexander Wang, H&M and Clare Vivier from my ootd last week!


Gorgeous ensemble! Brings out the color of your eyes.


----------



## Prada_Princess

HONEYRIDER said:


> yesterday



Stunned. Beautiful.


----------



## TeeLVee

My all black ensemble. 
Top: Ever new
Pants: Mango
Shoes: BCBGgeneration
Bag: DVF mini


----------



## Miss Burberry

TeeLVee said:


> My all black ensemble.
> 
> Top: Ever new
> 
> Pants: Mango
> 
> Shoes: BCBGgeneration
> 
> Bag: DVF mini




Very nice!


----------



## TeeLVee

Miss Burberry said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Miss Burberry!


----------



## forever.elise

Super casual. It was rainy today, and looks like it's going to rain all week in PA!

Hunter rain boots
The North Face jacket
Longchamp shopper


----------



## forever.elise

Ray-Bans! &#128526;


----------



## nerimanna

skirt - topshop
blazer - B.Bmi Korea
top - glamour
shoes - janeo


----------



## TeeLVee

nerimanna said:


> skirt - topshop
> blazer - B.Bmi Korea
> top - glamour
> shoes - janeo


Lovely outfit!


----------



## Bitten

nerimanna said:


> thank you! your bag is tdf! my dream bag



Aw, thanks, yeah I can always go back to the Birkin and it looks special  



TeeLVee said:


> My all black ensemble.
> Top: Ever new
> Pants: Mango
> Shoes: BCBGgeneration
> Bag: DVF mini



Mmmmmm, I LIKE this   Especially the detailing on the top, so pretty


----------



## Bitten

So über sad face, but I have a summer cold  

I wasn't really able to work from home today, so I decided to rug up for the office air-con and hopefully I'll be over this soon:




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: JBrand
Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Scarf: Gucci
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> So über sad face, but I have a summer cold
> 
> I wasn't really able to work from home today, so I decided to rug up for the office air-con and hopefully I'll be over this soon:
> 
> View attachment 2780536
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Jeans: JBrand
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Scarf: Gucci
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Chloe


Thanks Bitten! You always say the nicest things. 
Re: OOTD. Oh my, you have such a gorgeous bag collection. Your Chloe paraty is beautiful! 
Get well soon.


----------



## nerimanna

TeeLVee said:


> Lovely outfit!


thank you


----------



## nerimanna

lovin' white shoes lately...

mango boucle jacket
massimo dutti dropwaist dress
janeo white pumps


----------



## silversage4

Outfit yesterday: 
Jcrew cardi
Cynthia rowley top
Loft jeans
Jimmy choo shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: South
Jeans: Topshop
Jacket: BooHoo
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Necklace: Topshop


----------



## Lena186

Dress:Asos black dress
Shoes:Maison Martin Margiela
Bag: Givenchy Antigona


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Jane Norman
Cardigan: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Blonde + Blonde
Jacket: Burberry London
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Freckles1

NY evening out!
Ralph Lauren camel hair jacket
theory shirt
True religion jeans
Gucci boots
Cow bag ( Kansas City designer)


----------



## SLCsocialite

TeeLVee said:


> Gorgeous ensemble! Brings out the color of your eyes.



Thank you so much!!

Here is one of my favorite fall outfits to date!


----------



## shoepursemomma

Casual Friday!!


----------



## Flip88

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2782008
> 
> NY evening out!
> Ralph Lauren camel hair jacket
> theory shirt
> True religion jeans
> Gucci boots
> Cow bag ( Kansas City designer)



Love ALL of the recent OOTD's - this bag I love! Was it expensive? It is lovely.


----------



## Freckles1

Flip88 said:


> Love ALL of the recent OOTD's - this bag I love! Was it expensive? It is lovely.




I think it was around $130? It has a strap too so you can carry it cross body or it hits a little below you hip


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket: BooHoo
Dress: Topshop
Shoe boots: Marks & Spencer
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
Charm bracelet: Links of London
Bag: Gucci


----------



## neverandever

_Lee said:


> Jacket: BooHoo
> Dress: Topshop
> Shoe boots: Marks & Spencer
> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
> Charm bracelet: Links of London
> Bag: Gucci




I love this!


----------



## ScottyGal

neverandever said:


> I love this!



Thanks


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Jacket: BooHoo
> Dress: Topshop
> Shoe boots: Marks & Spencer
> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
> Charm bracelet: Links of London
> Bag: Gucci


Looking great as usual! Love the dress


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> Looking great as usual! Love the dress



Thank you v much  I completely forgot I even had this dress and came across it today when I had a wee dig through my wardrobe - I need to dig around more often


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Thanks Bitten! You always say the nicest things.
> Re: OOTD. Oh my, you have such a gorgeous bag collection. Your Chloe paraty is beautiful!
> *Get well soon*.



Thanks so much my dear   I'm still a bit under the weather but hopefully will shake it off soon  I'm a bit impatient when I get sick! 

Thank you for your kind compliments on my bag collection - I must say I am very content at the moment  

I wore this for a relaxed Sunday:




Top: Witchery
Jeans: JBrand
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Prada


----------



## kcarmona

Heading off to brunch at the Biltmore with my Vintage M/L and Louboutin Décolletés! Top is Topshop and Skort is Zara!


----------



## ScottyGal

kcarmona said:


> Heading off to brunch at the Biltmore with my Vintage M/L and Louboutin Décolletés! Top is Topshop and Skort is Zara!
> 
> View attachment 2783454



You look gorgeous, I love your Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket: BooHoo
Jumper: Jane Norman
Skirt: Guess
Shoes: Burberry
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
Bag: Gucci


----------



## goyardlove

kcarmona said:


> Heading off to brunch at the Biltmore with my Vintage M/L and Louboutin Décolletés! Top is Topshop and Skort is Zara!
> 
> View attachment 2783454


Love your sense of style!


----------



## forever.elise

Top- Burberry
Kilt- Burberry
Scarf- Burberry 
Boots- Born
Watch- Michael Kors
Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Neverfull


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just a little Fall Inspo OOTD for today!


----------



## kcarmona

goyardlove said:


> Love your sense of style!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Bitten

kcarmona said:


> Heading off to brunch at the Biltmore with my Vintage M/L and Louboutin Décolletés! Top is Topshop and Skort is Zara!
> 
> View attachment 2783454



Ah, vintage Chanel 



SLCsocialite said:


> Just a little Fall Inspo OOTD for today!



It's so warm here at the moment, I'm loving everyone's cool-weather OOTDs - makes me think of Christmas   

I'm still sick so my outfit is a working from home/sick day outfit:




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: JBrand
Shoes: Tods
Bag: Prada


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: H&M
Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Dune London
Bag: Kate Spade


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing By Malene Birger skirt, Alexander Wang sweater, SOPHIE HULME BELT, CELINE SUNGLASSES, ISABEL MARANT HEELS, vintage bag.


----------



## makeupmama

Its a gray and black day for me 
Top: Forever 21
Cardigan: Flea Market
Necklace: Appartement a louer
Origami skort: Stradivarius
Shoes: Forever 21
Bag: PS1


----------



## SLCsocialite

Canadian Tux from the blog last week!


----------



## agalarowicz

continuing the pre-owned theme...


----------



## Lena186

agalarowicz said:


> continuing the pre-owned theme...



Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## karenab

Wearing a mens v-neck jumper from H&M. Zara skirt. Old Chuck Taylor/Converse shoes. Ray-Ban Club Masters and Chanel bag worn as a clutch.


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> Canadian Tux from the blog last week!


Love the denim on denim.  Your shoes looks nice, may I know what they are? Thanks


----------



## TeeLVee

karenab said:


> Wearing a mens v-neck jumper from H&M. Zara skirt. Old Chuck Taylor/Converse shoes. Ray-Ban Club Masters and Chanel bag worn as a clutch.


Love your outfit! You're rocking that men's jumper!


----------



## TeeLVee

agalarowicz said:


> continuing the pre-owned theme...


You look gorgeous! Love your Celine bag.


----------



## Bitten

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing By Malene Birger skirt, Alexander Wang sweater, SOPHIE HULME BELT, CELINE SUNGLASSES, ISABEL MARANT HEELS, vintage bag.



Glamorous!!! 



agalarowicz said:


> continuing the pre-owned theme...



Love that pop of colour  

Oh my goodness, it is a miracle but I made it back into work today!!




Blouse: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Belt: YSL
Bag: Chloe


----------



## TeeLVee

Glad you're back to work Bitten. Love your red blouse.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Steve Madden
Jacket: BooHoo
Bag: Kate Spade


----------



## goyardlove

karenab said:


> Wearing a mens v-neck jumper from H&M. Zara skirt. Old Chuck Taylor/Converse shoes. Ray-Ban Club Masters and Chanel bag worn as a clutch.


It's my first time seeing that a Chanel that colour, love it!


----------



## MIXT

www.mixtfashion.com


----------



## TeeLVee

At work, wearing H&M blouse, Mango pants, Chinese laundry shoes and MBMJ bag.


----------



## forever.elise

Jean dress- Burberry
Polo- Burberry
Handbag- Louis Vuitton


----------



## SLCsocialite

forever.elise said:


> Jean dress- Burberry
> Polo- Burberry
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton



Holy Perfect eyebrows!

Here is my ootd for today! 
Alexander wang bag and shoes, nastygal blazer!


----------



## silversage4

Jacket: no name
Top: loft
Pants: the limited
Shoes: Giuseppe zanotti


----------



## forever.elise

SLCsocialite said:


> Holy Perfect eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my ootd for today!
> 
> Alexander wang bag and shoes, nastygal blazer!




Thank you! I love the black and white with a mix of camo in the belt! &#128536;


----------



## wantitneedit

Bitten said:


> Glamorous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pop of colour
> 
> Oh my goodness, it is a miracle but I made it back into work today!!
> 
> View attachment 2785949
> 
> 
> Blouse: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Belt: YSL
> Bag: Chloe



Bitten,  i usually hang out in the Hermes subforum but just wanted to let you know you are looking so fab lately, well done  on the diet and exercise (p.s. not that you needed to change!)  Can you share how you are going with it, your goals etc.?  Also, i don't think i see a wedding thread for your upcoming nuptials , it would be lovely if you could share your progress etc as every time i see your posts regarding your relationship/wedding day you are so enthusiastic and positive it would be fantastic to ride along with you (so to speak).  anyway, just a thought.....


----------



## shalomjude

SLCsocialite said:


> Holy Perfect eyebrows!
> 
> Here is my ootd for today!
> Alexander wang bag and shoes, nastygal blazer!



Love your style


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Michael Kors
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## .jourdyn.

MIXT said:


> www.mixtfashion.com




Great outfit!


----------



## SLCsocialite

shalomjude said:


> Love your style



Thank you! 



forever.elise said:


> Thank you! I love the black and white with a mix of camo in the belt! &#128536;



Thanks so much, is it weird the camo belt was my favorite touch? 

Here is yesterdays OOTD from my blog!


----------



## lovemysavior

Celine sunnies
Nordstrom Rack top
7 for all Mankind trouser
Zara heels


----------



## lovemysavior

HONEYRIDER said:


> hi girls,
> i'm new here!
> 
> hat: floralpunk
> leather jacket: warehouse
> jeans: topshop
> shirt: h&m
> bag: zara
> pumps: isabel marant


Hi welcome to TPF.  I have been on here for a while, but hadn't posted as often as before.  I thought you looked familiar.  I follow you on IG.  I am a big fan of black edgy outfits


----------



## ScottyGal

Quick trip to the shops for a last minute birthday gift (why does my OH always buy things for people last minute?! )

Jumper: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Charming Charlie
Necklace: Topshop
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## forever.elise

Sweater- TJ Maxx
Jeans- American Eagle
Handbag- Tory Burch


----------



## shoepursemomma

Giants Tee, lucky white denim shorts, chanel flats, lv damier satchel and ray ban aviators! Hoping for a win tomorrow!


----------



## TeeLVee

shoepursemomma said:


> Giants Tee, lucky white denim shorts, chanel flats, lv damier satchel and ray ban aviators! Hoping for a win tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788773


Like the whole ensemble but I love your shirt.  Goodluck!


----------



## shoepursemomma

TeeLVee said:


> Like the whole ensemble but I love your shirt.  Goodluck!




Thank you so much!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ScottyGal

With and without outerwear..

Jacket: BooHoo
Bodysuit: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Blonde + Blonde
Necklace: Kate Spade
Scarf: Missoni
Bag: Gucci


----------



## mytnguyen26

Little bit late. But this is what I wear today

Jacket: Banana Republic
Legging: Blanc NYC
Blouse: Club Monaco
Necklace: Jcrew
Shoe: Ferragamo
Bag: Ferragamo


----------



## kcarmona

mytnguyen26 said:


> Little bit late. But this is what I wear today
> 
> Jacket: Banana Republic
> Legging: Blanc NYC
> Blouse: Club Monaco
> Necklace: Jcrew
> Shoe: Ferragamo
> Bag: Ferragamo




So chic and classy!


----------



## StylishMD

Going to the ballet with my DD
Armani Collezioni blazer
Ann Taylor perfect shirt
Elie Tahari leather leggings
Burberry scarves(was deciding on which one to go with, settled on the longer one in my hand after DD said I looked like a flight attendant, lol)
And to complete the outfit though not in the photo: Prada booties & Prada Daino tote in grape


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Glad you're back to work Bitten. Love your red blouse.



Oh thank you so much my dear, I know, the red is just cheerful!!  



TeeLVee said:


> At work, wearing H&M blouse, Mango pants, Chinese laundry shoes and MBMJ bag.



Mmmmmm, this is very chic, the blouse is gorgeous!! And it's a clever profile pic!!


----------



## Bitten

wantitneedit said:


> Bitten,  i usually hang out in the Hermes subforum but just wanted to let you know you are looking so fab lately, well done  on the diet and exercise (p.s. not that you needed to change!)  Can you share how you are going with it, your goals etc.?  Also, i don't think i see a wedding thread for your upcoming nuptials , it would be lovely if you could share your progress etc as every time i see your posts regarding your relationship/wedding day you are so enthusiastic and positive it would be fantastic to ride along with you (so to speak).  anyway, just a thought.....



 Oh my goodness, thank you so much!!  I am definitely feeling so much better being more active and of course, it is nice to fit into things more comfortably  

I will pop into the health/fitness sub and see if there's a thread there for me to post on as I know I certainly have enjoyed reading others' success stories and progress and it's always so motivating  

Re. wedding, I am posting updates on my blog (and it IS starting to feel really exciting I have to say - eeeeeeeek!! ) but I might start a thread here in the wardrobe sub as I work my way towards the big day, if people are interested  

Your kind words are just so lovely, I am quite speechless! 

This was Saturday's lunch outfit, another old favourite that now fits better, while meeting up with my maid of honour to discuss her dress:




Dress: David Lawrence
Shoes: Nine West
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## MIXT

www.mixtfashion.com


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much!!  I am definitely feeling so much better being more active and of course, it is nice to fit into things more comfortably
> 
> I will pop into the health/fitness sub and see if there's a thread there for me to post on as I know I certainly have enjoyed reading others' success stories and progress and it's always so motivating
> 
> Re. wedding, I am posting updates on my blog (and it IS starting to feel really exciting I have to say - eeeeeeeek!! ) but I might start a thread here in the wardrobe sub as I work my way towards the big day, if people are interested
> 
> Your kind words are just so lovely, I am quite speechless!
> 
> This was Saturday's lunch outfit, another old favourite that now fits better, while meeting up with my maid of honour to discuss her dress:
> 
> View attachment 2789519
> 
> 
> Dress: David Lawrence
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Michael Kors


Lovely dress Bitten, it suits you as always.  Hope your wedding preparations are doing well.


----------



## itsmeL007

honeyrider said:


> me today



love this look!!


----------



## itsmeL007

HONEYRIDER said:


> yesterday



.........inspiring...love this


----------



## itsmeL007

You ALL are very inspiring. ....I have fallen into mommy mode and lost myself!! I have to get myself back in order ASAP!!


----------



## indi3r4

My Sunday best for Game 5 World Series today.

Shirt: Giants Jersey
Blazer: Zara
Jeans: GAP
Shoe: Louboutin pivichic


----------



## Rami00

Bcbg top
Zara jeans
Reissue chanel


----------



## JCMB

Rami00 said:


> Bcbg top
> 
> Zara jeans
> 
> Reissue chanel




Love this outfit! Very casual chique!


----------



## Rami00

JCMB said:


> Love this outfit! Very casual chique!



Thank you JCMB


----------



## TeeLVee

Rami00 said:


> Bcbg top
> Zara jeans
> Reissue chanel


Lovely ensemble! May I just say, your house looks amazing.


----------



## Rami00

TeeLVee said:


> Lovely ensemble! May I just say, your house looks amazing.



Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Lovely dress Bitten, it suits you as always.  Hope your wedding preparations are doing well.



Thank you my dear!! Wedding things are chugging along, definitely getting some things sorted out which is a relief!!


----------



## Bitten

Rami00 said:


> Bcbg top
> Zara jeans
> Reissue chanel





TeeLVee said:


> Lovely ensemble! May I just say, your house looks amazing.



Second that!! :worthy: That chandelier *swoon*


----------



## Apelila

Coat- Marciano
Inside shirt- Top shop
Scarf- Top shop
Jeans- Marciano
Shoes- Tory Burch
Handbag- Louis Vuitton

Have a good day and thank you for letting me share


----------



## Apelila

Sorry i forgot to attach the picture


----------



## ScottyGal

Coat: Burberry
Top: Jane Norman
Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Bag: Gucci 
Necklace: Accessorize


----------



## Rami00

Bitten said:


> Second that!! :worthy: That chandelier *swoon*



Thank you Bitten


----------



## Rami00

_Lee said:


> Coat: Burberry
> Top: Jane Norman
> Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Bag: Gucci
> Necklace: Accessorize



Beautiful! The Burberry trench is on my list. What color is yours?


----------



## ScottyGal

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful! The Burberry trench is on my list. What color is yours?



Thank you 

It's light pink (cannot remember specific shade), I am hoping to add maybe a darker one (black or navy) or a tan one within the next few years as I love them


----------



## forever.elise

School days, October style...


----------



## Miss Burberry

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2790969
> 
> School days, October style...




So cute. And perfect for school. I'm wearing something very similar today to school.


----------



## forever.elise

Miss Burberry said:


> So cute. And perfect for school. I'm wearing something very similar today to school.




Thank you!!! Take a pic!


----------



## Freckles1

"Black Monday"
Jury duty!!

Theory blouse
AG velvet pants
Stuart Weitzman boots


----------



## Lena186

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2791144
> 
> "Black Monday"
> Jury duty!!
> 
> Theory blouse
> AG velvet pants
> Stuart Weitzman boots



You look great! Good luck 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Miss Burberry

forever.elise said:


> Thank you!!! Take a pic!




I don't know of any full length mirrors at my university so this is all I could do.

Top: Anthropologie
Cardigan: Nordstrom Rack
Pants: NYDJ
Boots not pictured: Steve Madden (grey short heel booties very similar to the look of forever.elise's from today


----------



## Freckles1

Miss Burberry said:


> I don't know of any full length mirrors at my university so this is all I could do.
> 
> Top: Anthropologie
> Cardigan: Nordstrom Rack
> Pants: NYDJ
> Boots not pictured: Steve Madden (grey short heel booties very similar to the look of forever.elise's from today
> 
> View attachment 2791251




Love that shawl!!!'


----------



## Miss Burberry

Freckles1 said:


> Love that shawl!!!'




Thank you. It is so comfy and thin enough for me to wear when it's still high 70s in my area


----------



## Bitten

It's sooooooo hot here today, so I went for something pared back and cool:




Top: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: South (I think.. Currently in work so cannot check tag )
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Necklace: Kate Spade
Bag: Gucci


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Top: South (I think.. Currently in work so cannot check tag )
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Necklace: Kate Spade
> Bag: Gucci


Your top is really pretty! I love it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> Your top is really pretty! I love it.



Thank you! I kept 'borrowing' it from my mum and she ended up just giving it to me


----------



## SLCsocialite

Good Morning ladies! Here is my recent fall OOTD!


----------



## ScottyGal

SLCsocialite said:


> Good Morning ladies! Here is my recent fall OOTD!



I love this! Your red shoes are fab


----------



## quynh_1206

My two recent Fall outfits:









Sweater & Skirt: Forever 21
Boots: Dolce Vita
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff








Dress: Zara
Boots: Dolce Vita
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli


----------



## Freckles1

SLCsocialite said:


> Good Morning ladies! Here is my recent fall OOTD!




Absolutely darling!!


----------



## Freckles1

quynh_1206 said:


> My two recent Fall outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater & Skirt: Forever 21
> Boots: Dolce Vita
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Zara
> Boots: Dolce Vita
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli




Beautiful!! You and the clothing!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I never contribute to this thread (due to super casual office dress code), but can at least contribute a top/jewelry pic. 

Shirt - Express
Earrings/Ring - No brand, from Peru

Not shown:
Pants - Black, from The Limited
Shoes - Black Patent, Jessica Simpson


----------



## Freckles1

Go Royals!!!

Royals t shirt
True Religion jeans
Golden Goose boots


----------



## HavPlenty

_Lee said:


> Coat: Burberry
> Top: Jane Norman
> Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Bag: Gucci
> Necklace: Accessorize


 
You are working that red Gucci bag. It looks good with everything you wear!

Thumbs up!


----------



## ScottyGal

HavPlenty said:


> You are working that red Gucci bag. It looks good with everything you wear!
> 
> Thumbs up!



Thank you so much  it's my favourite bag out of my collection so far


----------



## Bitten

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2791867
> 
> Go Royals!!!
> 
> Royals t shirt
> True Religion jeans
> Golden Goose boots



I really like those boots!! And your closet space incidentally


----------



## ScottyGal

With and without outerwear..

T-shirt: Mango
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Steve Madden
Scarf: Missoni
Jacket: BooHoo
Bag: Gucci


----------



## TeeLVee

_Lee said:


> With and without outerwear..
> 
> T-shirt: Mango
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Scarf: Missoni
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Bag: Gucci


Cute T-shirt and shoes Lee!


----------



## ScottyGal

TeeLVee said:


> Cute T-shirt and shoes Lee!



Thanks! I've had that T-shirt since I was 15 haha, it is holding up well for 6 years old!


----------



## forever.elise

Ode to my youth...
Pulled out my Speedy today&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## alexmandi

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2791867
> 
> Go Royals!!!
> 
> Royals t shirt
> True Religion jeans
> Golden Goose boots


 
Awesome! I am a huge Royals fan... even though I am in Cleveland!


----------



## yslvchanel

SF Giants hoody
Burberry jeans
Rag & Bone Harrow Boots

Go Giants - 3rd World Series champ in 5 years!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
Dress: BooHoo
Belt: River Island
Shoes: Burberry
Bag: Gucci


----------



## barbee

That dress is too cute,  _Lee!


----------



## ScottyGal

barbee said:


> That dress is too cute,  _Lee!



Thanks! It got quite a few giggles in the office lol!


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
> Dress: BooHoo
> Belt: River Island
> Shoes: Burberry
> Bag: Gucci


Cute dress! Looks great. Love the gucci


----------



## lovemysavior

Sundays look:
Forever 21 top
HM costed jeans
christian louboutin heels
Celine sunnies


----------



## Linz379

lovemysavior said:


> Sundays look:
> Forever 21 top
> HM costed jeans
> christian louboutin heels
> Celine sunnies


Love the top!


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> Cute dress! Looks great. Love the gucci



Thanks


----------



## kcarmona

Still haven't decided what bag to go with! 

Top: Vintage Dolce and Gabbana Cropped Sweater 
Bottoms: Via Spiga Coated Leggings
Accessories: YSL Arty and Yurman Bangle
Shoes: Vince Oxblood Booties
Bag: Celine Clutch or Chanel M/L


----------



## TeeLVee

kcarmona said:


> Still haven't decided what bag to go with!
> 
> Top: Vintage Dolce and Gabbana Cropped Sweater
> Bottoms: Via Spiga Coated Leggings
> Accessories: YSL Arty and Yurman Bangle
> Shoes: Vince Oxblood Booties
> Bag: Celine Clutch or Chanel M/L
> 
> View attachment 2794710
> 
> View attachment 2794711


I love the whole ensemble. Both bags are divine!  if you don't mind sharing where you purchased your celine clutch? It's gorgeous! TIA


----------



## neverandever

kcarmona said:


> Still haven't decided what bag to go with!
> 
> Top: Vintage Dolce and Gabbana Cropped Sweater
> Bottoms: Via Spiga Coated Leggings
> Accessories: YSL Arty and Yurman Bangle
> Shoes: Vince Oxblood Booties
> Bag: Celine Clutch or Chanel M/L
> 
> View attachment 2794710
> 
> View attachment 2794711


I love the top option - that Celine clutch is TDF!


----------



## kcarmona

TeeLVee said:


> I love the whole ensemble. Both bags are divine!  if you don't mind sharing where you purchased your celine clutch? It's gorgeous! TIA




Thanks so much! And I actually purchased it on sale at the Barneys Outlet in Sawgrass, FL. I'm pretty sure they have more


----------



## kcarmona

neverandever said:


> I love the top option - that Celine clutch is TDF!




Thanks! That's the one I went with


----------



## Ellapretty

Last night's outfit: LOFT top, J.Crew skirt & Marc Jacobs Quilted Single bag.


----------



## TeeLVee

kcarmona said:


> Thanks so much! And I actually purchased it on sale at the Barneys Outlet in Sawgrass, FL. I'm pretty sure they have more


Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

some of my most recent look. hope you like them!


----------



## ScottyGal

Date night - dinner then cinema..

Dress: BooHoo
Jacket: BooHoo
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Vivienne Westwood


----------



## nerimanna

joining a local contest here at our hometown...

top - forever 21
skirt - h&m
shoes - janeo
bag (behind me) - lv artsy


----------



## Christofle

nerimanna said:


> joining a local contest here at our hometown...
> 
> top - forever 21
> skirt - h&m
> shoes - janeo
> bag (behind me) - lv artsy



fab!


----------



## Bitten

HONEYRIDER said:


> some of my most recent look. hope you like them!




Gorgeous!! It looks lovely and chilly where you are  perfect for coats and layers 

For a summery Saturday going shopping:




Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
Pants: David Lawrence
Slingbacks: Louboutin
Bag: Chloe

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## nerimanna

Christofle said:


> fab!


thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to visit my parents..

Jacket: Boohoo
Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Boohoo
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## kcarmona

Basic Tank - J. Crew 
Skinnies - Topshop 
Booties - Saint Laurent 
Bag - Celine Phantom 

It's finally chilly enough in South Florida for booties!  

P.S. Please excuse the messy bedroom!


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Gorgeous!! It looks lovely and chilly where you are  perfect for coats and layers
> 
> For a summery Saturday going shopping:
> 
> View attachment 2795687
> 
> 
> Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Pants: David Lawrence
> Slingbacks: Louboutin
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


You look great! Love your Louboutin shoes.


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to work.. 
P.S ignore the messy room - my boyfriend always leaves clothes on the floor! 

Top: South
Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## mytnguyen26

Monday Monday.... 
Sweater: Banana Republic
Shirt: Club Monaco
Pant: Sloan Banana Republic
Necklace: Jcrew
Shoes: Juicy


----------



## mytnguyen26

Not sure why the pic didn't post....


----------



## forever.elise

New Michael Kors boots. They match my MK laptop bag!


----------



## forever.elise




----------



## silversage4

Top: no name
Skirt: j crew
Scarf: old navy
Shoes: Christian louboutin


----------



## Miss Burberry

Here's today's outfit.  Still no luck finding a full length mirror on campus.

Top: Halogen v-neck
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Coat: Hugo Boss
Scarf: Burberry
Shoes: Black ankle boots (I don't recall the brand)


----------



## alexmandi

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2796694
> 
> View attachment 2796697
> 
> New Michael Kors boots. They match my MK laptop bag!


 
I have the same exact MK boots... TJMaxx... $169.99


----------



## alexmandi

Which then prompted me to purchase the MK Big Valley bag...in black and gold


----------



## forever.elise

alexmandi said:


> Which then prompted me to purchase the MK Big Valley bag...in black and gold




Yeah! I live in TJ Maxx! I think the boots are timeless and so classy!!! Congrats on your boots and bag!!!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! Love your Louboutin shoes.



Thank you my dear  Just felt like being a little bit fancy on the weekend  

I would *love* to see some pics of you with your stunning Boy    

I tried to upload my OOTD but it's not working for some reason - keeps saying my jpegs are not valid image files


----------



## ScottyGal

Still Deciding which bag and coat to wear...

Cardigan: Principles
Top: Jane Norman
Skirt: Topshop
Shoes: Charlotte Olympic


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Still Deciding which bag and coat to wear...
> 
> Cardigan: Principles
> Top: Jane Norman
> Skirt: Topshop
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympic



Decided to use my old favourite.. Gucci!


----------



## allis217

lovemysavior said:


> Sundays look:
> Forever 21 top
> HM costed jeans
> christian louboutin heels
> Celine sunnies


Like the outfit!


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Thank you my dear  Just felt like being a little bit fancy on the weekend
> 
> I would *love* to see some pics of you with your stunning Boy
> 
> I tried to upload my OOTD but it's not working for some reason - keeps saying my jpegs are not valid image files



You read my mind, Bitten.  I was just about to upload a pic. Here's a shot on my way to a covention today 
Jacket: Dorothy Perkins
Blouse: Mango
Skirt: H&M
Shoes: Vince Camuto
Bag: Chanel boy reverso


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

mytnguyen26 said:


> Not sure why the pic didn't post....



I really like this simple, work-appropriate look! I have such a hard time choosing work clothes that don't make me look frumpy!


----------



## Myrkur

haven't been here for a long time .. 

wool sweater from Iceland
burberry Trench
chanel classic flap
acne jeans
repetto flats


----------



## TeeLVee

Myrkur said:


> haven't been here for a long time ..
> 
> wool sweater from Iceland
> burberry Trench
> chanel classic flap
> acne jeans
> repetto flats


Beautiful Chanel flap! Love your outfit as well.


----------



## TeeLVee

Day 2 of the convention 

Blazer: H&M
Top: Dorothy Perkins
Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
Shoes: G by Guess
Belt: LV
Bag: Givenchy Pandora


----------



## mytnguyen26

Meeting all day today

Jacket: BR
Dress: Theory
Shoes: Juicy


----------



## Freckles1

TeeLVee said:


> Day 2 of the convention
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: H&M
> 
> Top: Dorothy Perkins
> 
> Jeans: Abercrombie & Fitch
> 
> Shoes: G by Guess
> 
> Belt: LV
> 
> Bag: Givenchy Pandora




Love it!!


----------



## forever.elise

Boots- Born
Jeans and Green button up- American Eagle 
Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Speedy 35


----------



## quynh_1206

TeeLVee said:


> You read my mind, Bitten.  I was just about to upload a pic. Here's a shot on my way to a covention today
> Jacket: Dorothy Perkins
> Blouse: Mango
> Skirt: H&M
> Shoes: Vince Camuto
> Bag: Chanel boy reverso





Love this whole outfit. Drooling over your Boy!


----------



## quynh_1206

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2798287
> 
> View attachment 2798288
> 
> Boots- Born
> Jeans and Green button up- American Eagle
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Speedy 35





Love, love, love it all!


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Nasty Gal
Skirt: Forever 21
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff
Shoes: Asos


----------



## HONEYRIDER




----------



## bagreedy

honeyrider said:


>




love!


----------



## Miss Burberry

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2798287
> 
> View attachment 2798288
> 
> Boots- Born
> Jeans and Green button up- American Eagle
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton, Speedy 35




I am in love with those boots, I can't get over the color!


----------



## forever.elise

quynh_1206 said:


> Love, love, love it all!




Thank you so much!


----------



## TeeLVee

Freckles1 said:


> Love it!!


Thank you Freckles1!


----------



## TeeLVee

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff
> Shoes: Asos


Thank you so much! Love your ensemble as well especially your neon RM.


----------



## moomoo84

First time posting in here! Love seeing how everyone styles their outfits! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Follow me on Instagram - 0verthemo0n &#128512;


----------



## forever.elise

Miss Burberry said:


> I am in love with those boots, I can't get over the color!




Thank you so much! The color is "red/brown" and they look mahogany.


----------



## forever.elise

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff
> Shoes: Asos




This is a beautiful photograph! I love the color palette.


----------



## forever.elise

HONEYRIDER said:


>




I love your photographs! The background has a lot of character, may I ask where you live?


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Jumper: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Gucci


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Trying out a new color palate today: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sfera cardigan
H&M snood
Zara camo pants
Cortifel booties


----------



## TeeLVee

Chinese Warrior said:


> Trying out a new color palate today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798889
> 
> 
> Sfera cardigan
> H&M snood
> Zara camo pants
> Cortifel booties


Love your camo pants!


----------



## Myrkur

TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful Chanel flap! Love your outfit as well.



Thank you


----------



## silversage4

Top: old navy
Necklace: j crew 
Pants: j crew 
Shoes: Christian louboutin


----------



## summer2815

moomoo84 said:


> First time posting in here! Love seeing how everyone styles their outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798647
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - 0verthemo0n &#128512;



LOVE this!


----------



## summer2815

silversage4 said:


> Top: old navy
> Necklace: j crew
> Pants: j crew
> Shoes: Christian louboutin
> View attachment 2798969



The necklace pops with the red behind it!


----------



## silversage4

summer2815 said:


> The necklace pops with the red behind it!



Thank you!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

forever.elise said:


> I love your photographs! The background has a lot of character, may I ask where you live?


Thank you so much! Sure, I'm from a little town in germany


----------



## SLCsocialite

_Lee said:


> I love this! Your red shoes are fab



Awe thank you so much! 

Heres a cozy OOTD for today since its been getting so BEYOND chilling over here in Utah. I will get good use out of my zara boots!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

TeeLVee said:


> Love your camo pants!




Thanks! They were from last year's Zara.


----------



## moomoo84

summer2815 said:


> LOVE this!



Thank you!!


----------



## forever.elise

HONEYRIDER said:


> Thank you so much! Sure, I'm from a little town in germany




Its beautiful!!!! My heritage is German, and I would love to visit someday your chic Euro outfits make it even more beautiful!!! &#128536;


----------



## Freckles1

SLCsocialite said:


> Awe thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a cozy OOTD for today since its been getting so BEYOND chilling over here in Utah. I will get good use out of my zara boots!




You are gorgeous


----------



## shoepursemomma

Tory burch cardigan
Tuxedo tank blouse 
Gap khakis 
LV totally


----------



## Nkh1

Vegas..


Top- bebe
Skirt - bebe 
Heels- CL


----------



## Nkh1

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Nasty Gal
> Skirt: Forever 21
> Purse: Rebecca Minkoff
> Shoes: Asos




LOVE the pop of color


----------



## Nkh1

TeeLVee said:


> You read my mind, Bitten.  I was just about to upload a pic. Here's a shot on my way to a covention today
> 
> Jacket: Dorothy Perkins
> 
> Blouse: Mango
> 
> Skirt: H&M
> 
> Shoes: Vince Camuto
> 
> Bag: Chanel boy reverso




Loving this!


----------



## ScottyGal

It's getting pretty cold here..

Jacket: Barbour
Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Dune London
Necklace: Charming Charlie
Bag: Gucci


----------



## Myrkur

_Lee said:


> It's getting pretty cold here..
> 
> Jacket: Barbour
> Jumper: French Connection
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Dune London
> Necklace: Charming Charlie
> Bag: Gucci




I love Barbour jackets


----------



## ScottyGal

Myrkur said:


> I love Barbour jackets



Me too! I like the look, but they are so warm and cosy too.

Barbour have brought out jackets for dogs now.. I want to get my Labrador one  (he has wee hairless bits on his belly so I don't want him getting cold in the winter!)


----------



## TeeLVee

nkouril said:


> View attachment 2799697
> 
> Vegas..
> 
> 
> Top- bebe
> Skirt - bebe
> Heels- CL


Thanks! You look stunning!


----------



## Freckles1

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2799666
> 
> Tory burch cardigan
> Tuxedo tank blouse
> Gap khakis
> LV totally




Love it!!


----------



## mytnguyen26

Friday's here finally

Coat: BR
Top: BR
Pant: BR
Shoes: Juicy


----------



## ScottyGal

mytnguyen26 said:


> Friday's here finally
> 
> Coat: BR
> Top: BR
> Pant: BR
> Shoes: Juicy



Love your coat


----------



## mytnguyen26

_Lee said:


> Love your coat



Oh thank you . I fell in love this coat at first sight that I tracked it down at all cost lol


----------



## forever.elise

nkouril said:


> View attachment 2799697
> 
> Vegas..
> 
> 
> Top- bebe
> Skirt - bebe
> Heels- CL




So hot! Have a great time!


----------



## Miss Burberry

I'm a couple months late posting this outfit as I thought we lost the memory card during our trip.  I found the memory card the other day, so here is my outfit from our anniversary dinner.

Dress: Alice and Olivia
Coat: Burberry
Scarf: Burberry
Purse: Marc Jacobs
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## allis217

This is what I wear today.
Necklace from Miss Chopin. I love their statement necklace. 
Maxi skirt from urban outfitter. This piece was from many years ago, still look new and on trend 
Top and the purse from local designer store, they source their produce all over the place, so I don't really know the brand on these two, but the purse was under $50. It was a good deal 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Nkh1

allis217 said:


> This is what I wear today.
> Necklace from Miss Chopin. I love their statement necklace.
> Maxi skirt from urban outfitter. This piece was from many years ago, still look new and on trend
> Top and the purse from local designer store, they source their produce all over the place, so I don't really know the brand on these two, but the purse was under $50. It was a good deal
> 
> Happy Friday!




Cute!


----------



## shoepursemomma

Casual Friday


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with my DH!
Sweater and heels from Zara
H&M dress
LV Pochette


----------



## HONEYRIDER

a few days ago in prague


----------



## TeeLVee

HONEYRIDER said:


> a few days ago in prague


You look great! Lovely YSL bag.


----------



## Elsie87

Hello ladies, long time no see! 

Looking fab everyone!


Here's my OOTD:




Blouse: MICHAEL Michael Kors
Faux fur vest: MICHAEL Michael Kors
Jeans: Lee
Bag: vintage Chanel flap bag
Ring: YSL
Oh and, please ignore the bruises and scraped knuckle; went a little overboard during Krav **** training last week... :boxing:


----------



## Classy_Sassy

yesterday's outfit


----------



## ScottyGal

Threw this together quickly.. Visiting parents & then food shopping:

Jumper: H&M
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Steve Madden
Jacket: BooHoo
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## Nathalya

mytnguyen26 said:


> Friday's here finally
> 
> Coat: BR
> Top: BR
> Pant: BR
> Shoes: Juicy



Beautiful coat! Such a lovely color.







Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies, long time no see!
> 
> Looking fab everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's my OOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Faux fur vest: MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Jeans: Lee
> Bag: vintage Chanel flap bag
> Ring: YSL
> Oh and, please ignore the bruises and scraped knuckle; went a little overboard during Krav **** training last week... :boxing:



Im liking this a lot!


----------



## TeeLVee

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies, long time no see!
> 
> Looking fab everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's my OOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Faux fur vest: MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Jeans: Lee
> Bag: vintage Chanel flap bag
> Ring: YSL
> Oh and, please ignore the bruises and scraped knuckle; went a little overboard during Krav **** training last week... :boxing:


You look great! I love your bag and vest.


----------



## kcf68

HONEYRIDER said:


> a few days ago in prague


Love Prague!


----------



## shoepursemomma

Ann Taylor tank 
Gucci disco soho
Loft skinny jeans
Hermes h hour watch 
Hbunnies necklace


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Jane Norman
Cardigan - Ralph Lauren
Jeans - Red Herring
Necklace - Jane Norman
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Loafers - Charming Charlie


----------



## goyardlove

Elsie87 said:


> Hello ladies, long time no see!
> 
> Looking fab everyone!
> 
> 
> Here's my OOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Faux fur vest: MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Jeans: Lee
> Bag: vintage Chanel flap bag
> Ring: YSL
> Oh and, please ignore the bruises and scraped knuckle; went a little overboard during Krav **** training last week... :boxing:


I love your Chanel! I don't see that style very often ^^


----------



## mytnguyen26

...it's Monday! 

Coat: BR
Sweater:BR
Pencil Skirt: BR
Shoe: Juicy
Bag: MK Selma

(Yes! I'm trying to keep my wardrobe  as simple as possible )


----------



## allis217

nkouril said:


> Cute!


thank you!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Freckles1 said:


> You are gorgeous



Awe, thank you so much 

Here is a shot from my outfit last week! 

Jcrew Chambray, Baublebar Necklace, Nordstrom Cardi, and ted baker bag!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Coach Tanner Tote:


----------



## HGT

Ellapretty said:


> With my Coach Tanner Tote:




I like your scarf! Where is it from? Thanks!


----------



## TeeLVee

Ellapretty said:


> With my Coach Tanner Tote:


Lovely ensemble! I have to ask about the scarf also. It looks good, how do you put it? TIA.


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> Awe, thank you so much
> 
> Here is a shot from my outfit last week!
> 
> Jcrew Chambray, Baublebar Necklace, Nordstrom Cardi, and ted baker bag!


You look great! Love your bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

With & without outerwear..

Dress: BooHoo
Belt: River Island
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia 
Coat: Burberry
Scarf: Gucci
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Linz379

Ellapretty said:


> With my Coach Tanner Tote:


You look great! Love the scarf and the bag!


----------



## Lena186

Ellapretty said:


> With my Coach Tanner Tote:


You look great


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## TeeLVee

_Lee said:


> With & without outerwear..
> 
> Dress: BooHoo
> Belt: River Island
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
> Coat: Burberry
> Scarf: Gucci
> Bag: Louis Vuitton


Gorgeous dress and coat _Lee.


----------



## ScottyGal

TeeLVee said:


> Gorgeous dress and coat _Lee.



Thank you v much


----------



## ScottyGal

Wearing this with black tights and Charlotte Olympia kitty flats.. 

Dress: Primary
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Necklace: Accessorize


----------



## Elsie87

Today:


Blouse: Liu Jo
Cardigan: Talking French 
Pencil skirt: New Look
Necklace: New Look
Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap


----------



## katja_246

Hi guys Newbie here.. longtime lurker, but finally made an account.. Love the pictures you all post, such great inspiration&#128522; 

Thought I'd give it a try wore this today to lunch with my dad and wanted to know your opinion.. 
Too much 80s aerobics or just right? I just can't decide 

Jacket: H&M 
Skirt: Topshop
Blouse: Elizabeth and James 
Shoes&Bag: Chanel 



Sorry for the long post


----------



## TeeLVee

katja_246 said:


> Hi guys Newbie here.. longtime lurker, but finally made an account.. Love the pictures you all post, such great inspiration&#128522;
> 
> Thought I'd give it a try wore this today to lunch with my dad and wanted to know your opinion..
> Too much 80s aerobics or just right? I just can't decide
> 
> Jacket: H&M
> Skirt: Topshop
> Blouse: Elizabeth and James
> Shoes&Bag: Chanel
> View attachment 2804398
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post


You look great! I especially love your boy bag.


----------



## kcarmona

katja_246 said:


> Hi guys Newbie here.. longtime lurker, but finally made an account.. Love the pictures you all post, such great inspiration&#128522;
> 
> Thought I'd give it a try wore this today to lunch with my dad and wanted to know your opinion..
> Too much 80s aerobics or just right? I just can't decide
> 
> Jacket: H&M
> Skirt: Topshop
> Blouse: Elizabeth and James
> Shoes&Bag: Chanel
> View attachment 2804398
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post




Love it!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! Love your bag.



Thank you so much dear!!!

Here is my ootd from Monday, I am completely in love with this waterfall jacket!


----------



## katja_246

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! I especially love your boy bag.


Thank you so much! I love it too, I finally went for it last year, after having my first Chanel bag stolen in France of all places..


----------



## Elsie87

OOTD:


Blouse: Liu Jo
Cardigan: Filippa K
Pencil skirt: New Look
Belt: Fendi
Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap


----------



## Marylin

Elsie87 said:


> OOTD:
> 
> 
> Blouse: Liu Jo
> Cardigan: Filippa K
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Belt: Fendi
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
> Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap



:urock:: I NEED YOUR SHOES! They are gorgeous and you look great!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket: BooHoo
T-shirt: Hollister
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Scarf: Louis Vuitton


----------



## katja_246

Jacket: Zara
Jumper and Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Isabel Marant 
Scarf: Louis Vuitton 
Bag: Balenciaga 







ETA: quick question, how can I post without the image being so big?&#128516;


----------



## katja_246

_Lee said:


> Jacket: BooHoo
> T-shirt: Hollister
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton




Love your shoes, they are adorable


----------



## ScottyGal

katja_246 said:


> Love your shoes, they are adorable



Thank you


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally, it got cold enough to break out my fav combo of sweater/shorts/tights. 

Sweater: Mango
Skorts: Zara
Booties: Zara
Bag: Coach Courtney

It's not obvious but I am wearing purple checked tights. Ha!


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> Finally, it got cold enough to break out my fav combo of sweater/shorts/tights.
> 
> Sweater: Mango
> Skorts: Zara
> Booties: Zara
> Bag: Coach Courtney
> 
> It's not obvious but I am wearing purple checked tights. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805367




So cute!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sweater: Target!

Pants: Express (Jeggings)

Shoes: Bandolino Booties


----------



## karenab

Topman sweatshirt and Asos skirt. Issey Miyake tote.


----------



## kcarmona

Hermes Kelly, Joes Jeans, Chanel Espadrilles!


----------



## Flip88

Elsie87 said:


> OOTD:
> 
> 
> Blouse: Liu Jo
> Cardigan: Filippa K
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Belt: Fendi
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Lillian 120
> Bag: Chanel Le Marais flap



Love everything,  especially  this &#9825;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wrong post, oops!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mimmy said:


> So cute!




Thanks!&#128522;


----------



## katja_246

kcarmona said:


> Hermes Kelly, Joes Jeans, Chanel Espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2805794




Ahh I finally need to get me some Chanel espadrilles&#128522;&#10084;&#65039; cute look


----------



## SLCsocialite

One of my favorite OOTD's to date from yesterdays post!


----------



## silversage4

SLCsocialite said:


> One of my favorite OOTD's to date from yesterdays post!



I love your pics! Not only is you style lovely but your pictures always make me a little homesick (I grew up about 2 hrs north of SLC)


----------



## Lena186

katja_246 said:


> Jacket: Zara
> Jumper and Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Isabel Marant
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: quick question, how can I post without the image being so big?&#128516;



Great outfit!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Baglady41

_Lee said:


> Jacket: BooHoo
> T-shirt: Hollister
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton



Love this! Those shoes are seriously the cutest.


----------



## Baglady41

kcarmona said:


> Hermes Kelly, Joes Jeans, Chanel Espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2805794



You look great. Those shoes and that bag are gorgeous.


----------



## Mimmy

karenab said:


> Topman sweatshirt and Asos skirt. Issey Miyake tote.




Love everything about this outfit! The pic itself is great too!


----------



## Elsie87

Today's look:


Cardigan: Essentiel
 Top: Marc Cain 
 Skirt: Zara
 Belt: Hermès
 Bag: LV Alma


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Super wet day here so it is a black clothes with gold/rose gold accessories to try to brighten up the look. 

T-shirt: H&M
Cardigan: picked it up from a bazaar in Shanghai some 10 years ago..
Jeans: Zara:
Boots: Flavio (Spanish)


----------



## katja_246

Lena186 said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## Ellapretty

Lena186 said:


> You look great
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





TeeLVee said:


> Lovely ensemble! I have to ask about the scarf also. It looks good, how do you put it? TIA.





Linz379 said:


> You look great! Love the scarf and the bag!





HGT said:


> I like your scarf! Where is it from? Thanks!



Thanks - this scarf is everywhere these days (including a great option at Target) - it's inspired by last year's sold out ZARA blanket scarf - I ordered mine online.

TeeLVee - I'm not sure if I answered your question on my blog post (or if that was another TPF member LOL!) - but here's my favorite way of wearing blanket scarves: - fold the scarf diagonally in half, so that you're left with one large  triangle. Take the two ends of the triangle and place it around your  neck - as if you were putting on a giant bib (!!!) Tuck the ends in at  your nape and bring them down to hang on each side of your 'bib'!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Express Faux Fur vest and Pashli Mini:


----------



## HONEYRIDER

yesterday 
more pics are on my blog


----------



## TeeLVee

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks - this scarf is everywhere these days (including a great option at Target) - it's inspired by last year's sold out ZARA blanket scarf - I ordered mine online.
> 
> TeeLVee - I'm not sure if I answered your question on my blog post (or if that was another TPF member LOL!) - but here's my favorite way of wearing blanket scarves: - fold the scarf diagonally in half, so that you're left with one large  triangle. Take the two ends of the triangle and place it around your  neck - as if you were putting on a giant bib (!!!) Tuck the ends in at  your nape and bring them down to hang on each side of your 'bib'!


Thanks Ellapretty for taking time to tell how to put the scarf.  I will check your blog as well. Lovely ensemble today. Love your faux fur vest.


----------



## ScottyGal

Ready for a chilly day of shopping..

Jacket: BooHoo
Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Bag: Gucci
Scarf: Louis Vuitton


----------



## moomoo84

My outfit of the day. 




Boots - urban outfitters (old)
Top - aritzia 
Jeans - zara (old)
Blanket scarf - zara


Follow me on Instagram - 0verthemo0n &#128512;


----------



## moomoo84

HONEYRIDER said:


> yesterday
> more pics are on my blog


  LOVE this look!!!


----------



## moomoo84

_Lee said:


> Ready for a chilly day of shopping..
> 
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Jumper: French Connection
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Bag: Gucci
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton



Beautiful! Your purse is


----------



## moomoo84

SLCsocialite said:


> One of my favorite OOTD's to date from yesterdays post!


 
Gorgeous scarf!!!


----------



## Freckles1

moomoo84 said:


> My outfit of the day.
> 
> View attachment 2808167
> 
> 
> Boots - urban outfitters (old)
> Top - aritzia
> Jeans - zara (old)
> Blanket scarf - zara
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - 0verthemo0n &#128512;




Love it!!


----------



## moomoo84

Freckles1 said:


> Love it!!



Thank you!!


----------



## moomoo84

Another comfy look from earlier this week. 




Jacket - from Korea 
Tee - Aritzia 
Pants and scarf - Zara



Follow me on Instagram - 0verthemo0n &#128512;


----------



## ScottyGal

moomoo84 said:


> Beautiful! Your purse is



Thanks  I think out of all of my bags it is still my favourite!


----------



## katja_246

_Lee said:


> Ready for a chilly day of shopping..
> 
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Jumper: French Connection
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Bag: Gucci
> Scarf: Louis Vuitton




Really cool boots! 


IG: katharinabaier


----------



## ScottyGal

Thanks


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: h&m
Jacket: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Blonde + Blonde
Bag: Gucci


----------



## neverandever

_Lee said:


> Jumper: h&m
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde
> Bag: Gucci


Loving the new bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

neverandever said:


> Loving the new bag!



Thank you!


----------



## TeeLVee

_Lee said:


> Jumper: h&m
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde
> Bag: Gucci


Love your mini bag! It suits you well.


----------



## ScottyGal

TeeLVee said:


> Love your mini bag! It suits you well.



Thank you v much


----------



## katja_246

Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;




Cape: Isabel Marant
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Gianvito Rossi
Bags: Chanel and Celine 


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## Mimmy

katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;




Great travel outfit! You look lovely.


----------



## Elsie87

Today:


Trenchcoat: Burberry
V-neck sweater: Mer du Nord
Pencil skirt: New Look
Bag: LV Alma
Pumps: Christian Louboutin Simple Pump


----------



## katja_246

Mimmy said:


> Great travel outfit! You look lovely.




Thank you&#9786;&#65039; the cape is so cozy, it really is perfect for flying&#128522;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## katja_246

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> Trenchcoat: Burberry
> V-neck sweater: Mer du Nord
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Bag: LV Alma
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Simple Pump




Very chic classic look! &#128077;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## goyardlove

katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


Wish I could look this chic in the airport! Hope you weren't traveling too far with the heels though?


----------



## forever.elise

katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;




So chic!!! Where are you going, jet- setter?!


----------



## silversage4

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> Trenchcoat: Burberry
> V-neck sweater: Mer du Nord
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Bag: LV Alma
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Simple Pump



I love this look, sophisticated and classic!


----------



## silversage4

katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;



that cape is lovely, just looking at it makes me feel cozy


----------



## katja_246

thank you very much 
it was just a short flight home to vienna.. so not that far goyard although the boots are actually really comfy, it was more out of necessity, bc I only had the carry-on bag and like this I could fit more clothes inside


----------



## Rami00

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> Trenchcoat: Burberry
> V-neck sweater: Mer du Nord
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Bag: LV Alma
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Simple Pump


 
Love it!


----------



## Rami00

katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


 
Such a cozy and put together travel outfit.


----------



## TeeLVee

katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


Gorgeous ensemble! Stunning from head to toe.


----------



## Bitten

Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> Trenchcoat: Burberry
> V-neck sweater: Mer du Nord
> Pencil skirt: New Look
> Bag: LV Alma
> Pumps: Christian Louboutin Simple Pump



Gorgeous - the trench with those red pumps - divine!! 



katja_246 said:


> Travel Day &#9992;&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809274
> 
> 
> Cape: Isabel Marant
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Gianvito Rossi
> Bags: Chanel and Celine
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#55357;&#56842;



Oh, I love how cozy everyone looks in the northern hemi climate - it's soooo hot here at the moment and I'm jealous of everyone in coats and wraps  

The mercury busted 38 degrees celsius for the weekend:




Top: Target
Pants: David Lawrence
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Prada
Hat: holiday purchase from a street market


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Gorgeous - the trench with those red pumps - divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love how cozy everyone looks in the northern hemi climate - it's soooo hot here at the moment and I'm jealous of everyone in coats and wraps
> 
> The mercury busted 38 degrees celsius for the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 2809791
> 
> 
> Top: Target
> Pants: David Lawrence
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Prada
> Hat: holiday purchase from a street market


You look great as always, Bitten. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Machick333

It's been a while since I've posted here ! Here was an OoTD last week to have lunch with a friend ! 




Top, Zara
Shawl: Hermes
Skirt: Philip Lim for target
Boots Valentino 
Bag: Hermes 
More details on blog listed in footer 

Thanks xoxo
M


----------



## moomoo84

Machick333 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here ! Here was an OoTD last week to have lunch with a friend !
> 
> View attachment 2809912
> 
> 
> Top, Zara
> Shawl: Hermes
> Skirt: Philip Lim for target
> Boots Valentino
> Bag: Hermes
> More details on blog listed in footer
> 
> Thanks xoxo
> M




Love your outfit..your scarf is beautiful!!! 


Follow me on Instagram for more OOTDs - 0verthemo0n &#128512;


----------



## moomoo84

Today's ootd 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Coat - Aritzia 
Scarf - h&m
Jeans - rag and bone 
Boots - really old..I think the brand is smoky mountain 


Follow me on Instagram for more OOTDs - 0verthemo0n &#128512;


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you for the nice comments, ladies! 


Today's look:


Blouse: Mexx
Pencil skirt: Zara TRF
Belt: vintage Chanel
Bag: Chanel Scales flap


----------



## HONEYRIDER

some days ago with my westwood bag


----------



## goyardlove

Machick333 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here ! Here was an OoTD last week to have lunch with a friend !
> 
> View attachment 2809912
> 
> 
> Top, Zara
> Shawl: Hermes
> Skirt: Philip Lim for target
> Boots Valentino
> Bag: Hermes
> More details on blog listed in footer
> 
> Thanks xoxo
> M


Your boots! Aaaah!


----------



## goyardlove

moomoo84 said:


> Today's ootd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809947
> 
> 
> Coat - Aritzia
> Scarf - h&m
> Jeans - rag and bone
> Boots - really old..I think the brand is smoky mountain
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram for more OOTDs - 0verthemo0n &#128512;


How do you find rag and bone jeans? Perfect fit?


----------



## moomoo84

goyardlove said:


> How do you find rag and bone jeans? Perfect fit?




They are pretty true to size but I find that the waist on this pair runs a bit big (I think the wash is called rock). I prefer jeans that have a higher rise and these ones are pretty low so that may be why I feel as though I'm constantly hiking them up!


----------



## SLCsocialite

moomoo84 said:


> Gorgeous scarf!!!



Thank you so much! Zara scarves are seriously so soft!



silversage4 said:


> I love your pics! Not only is you style lovely but your pictures always make me a little homesick (I grew up about 2 hrs north of SLC)



Oh why did you move!! Actually I cant blame you, Utah is fun but I bet a change is just as lovely!! 

Here is last Fridays OOTD! I was traveling all weekend and didn't have time to update.


----------



## Machick333

goyardlove said:


> Your boots! Aaaah!







moomoo84 said:


> Love your outfit..your scarf is beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram for more OOTDs - 0verthemo0n &#128512;




Thank you ladies ! Xoxo


----------



## Machick333

Tonight , date night 
Zara pants 
Denim shirt via Aritzia
Louboutin Gortika 
Boy bag 
Hermes belt 
Xoxo


----------



## neverandever

Machick333 said:


> Tonight , date night
> Zara pants
> Denim shirt via Aritzia
> Louboutin Gortika
> Boy bag
> Hermes belt
> Xoxo
> View attachment 2810571
> 
> View attachment 2810572
> 
> View attachment 2810573




You look great! Love this whole outfit &#128525;


----------



## TeeLVee

Machick333 said:


> Tonight , date night
> Zara pants
> Denim shirt via Aritzia
> Louboutin Gortika
> Boy bag
> Hermes belt
> Xoxo
> View attachment 2810571
> 
> View attachment 2810572
> 
> View attachment 2810573


Gorgeous ensemble! It's super edgy. I love your boy and those pants.


----------



## katja_246

forever.elise said:


> So chic!!! Where are you going, jet- setter?!





goyardlove said:


> Wish I could look this chic in the airport! Hope you weren't traveling too far with the heels though?





Mimmy said:


> Great travel outfit! You look lovely.





Bitten said:


> Gorgeous - the trench with those red pumps - divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love how cozy everyone looks in the northern hemi climate - it's soooo hot here at the moment and I'm jealous of everyone in coats and wraps
> 
> The mercury busted 38 degrees celsius for the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 2809791
> 
> 
> Top: Target
> Pants: David Lawrence
> Flats: Nine West
> Bag: Prada
> Hat: holiday purchase from a street market



Haha I guess the grass is always greener, I would love it if it weren't so cold right now


----------



## JessLovesTim

Machick333 said:


> Tonight , date night
> Zara pants
> Denim shirt via Aritzia
> Louboutin Gortika
> Boy bag
> Hermes belt
> Xoxo
> View attachment 2810571
> 
> View attachment 2810572
> 
> View attachment 2810573




I love this outfit!!!


----------



## Marylin

Trying to transition a summer skirt into November.
Skirt: Max Mara weekend
Jacket: Rich&Royal
Belt: anthropology
Boots: Caprice


----------



## moomoo84

summer2815 said:


> LOVE this!



sorry this is so late but thank you!!!


----------



## moomoo84

Machick333 said:


> Tonight , date night
> Zara pants
> Denim shirt via Aritzia
> Louboutin Gortika
> Boy bag
> Hermes belt
> Xoxo
> View attachment 2810571
> 
> View attachment 2810572
> 
> View attachment 2810573


 you look amazing!!!


----------



## Machick333

moomoo84 said:


> you look amazing!!!







JessLovesTim said:


> I love this outfit!!!







TeeLVee said:


> Gorgeous ensemble! It's super edgy. I love your boy and those pants.




Thanks everyone ! Xoxo


----------



## allis217

My outfit today  
Trench coat: Juicy Couture. Love this trench coat I got two years ago. It's classic, very different from the typical Juicy Couture design.
Curb chain choker and butterfly ring: Miss Chopin. I always got a compliment on this ring whenever I wear it 
Skinny jeans: Jessica Simpson. I got this on-sale, I think it was under $20, such a steal.


----------



## quynh_1206

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much! Zara scarves are seriously so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh why did you move!! Actually I cant blame you, Utah is fun but I bet a change is just as lovely!!
> 
> Here is last Fridays OOTD! I was traveling all weekend and didn't have time to update.


 
I am in love with this outfit! So effortless!


----------



## quynh_1206

Machick333 said:


> Tonight , date night
> Zara pants
> Denim shirt via Aritzia
> Louboutin Gortika
> Boy bag
> Hermes belt
> Xoxo
> View attachment 2810571
> 
> View attachment 2810572
> 
> View attachment 2810573


 
This outfit is just perfect. I bet all eyes were on you!


----------



## quynh_1206

allis217 said:


> My outfit today
> Trench coat: Juicy Couture. Love this trench coat I got two years ago. It's classic, very different from the typical Juicy Couture design.
> Curb chain choker and butterfly ring: Miss Chopin. I always got a compliment on this ring whenever I wear it
> Skinny jeans: Jessica Simpson. I got this on-sale, I think it was under $20, such a steal.


 
I love that trench coat!


----------



## quynh_1206

Jacket: Barney's Originals via Asos
Tee: Forever 21
Jeans: J Brand
Boots: Sam Edelman
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## Machick333

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Barney's Originals via Asos
> Tee: Forever 21
> Jeans: J Brand
> Boots: Sam Edelman
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim




I love this look and you have amazing hair!


----------



## Machick333

quynh_1206 said:


> This outfit is just perfect. I bet all eyes were on you!




Xoxo thank you !


----------



## SLCsocialite

quynh_1206 said:


> I am in love with this outfit! So effortless!



Thank you lady, I highly recommend joggers they are so comfortable! Also, I love the color of your Lim!

Here is another cool weather OOTD featuring one of my favorite Zara coats!


----------



## alexgh

adidas hoodie, levi's jeans, fred de la bretoniere boots (guy)

http://photo.chicisimo.com/thumbs/f...lue-levi-c-b-s-cardigans~look-main-single.jpg


----------



## JessLovesTim

alexgh said:


> adidas hoodie, levi's jeans, fred de la bretoniere boots (guy)
> 
> http://photo.chicisimo.com/thumbs/f...lue-levi-c-b-s-cardigans~look-main-single.jpg




I love your boots! I don't often see guys wearing OTK boots- but I have to say after seeing your outfit, more guys should be wearing them!


----------



## Marylin

Too cold for heels, but that's what wool tights are for, right?

Max Mara dress, L.K. Bennett heels


----------



## HONEYRIDER

me yesterday


----------



## kcf68

Machick333 said:


> I love this look and you have amazing hair!


Pretty!


----------



## nerimanna

attended a wedding of a friend of my SO's

dress = warehouse uk
shoes = zara
bag = lv altair clutch


----------



## katja_246

nerimanna said:


> attended a wedding of a friend of my SO's
> 
> 
> 
> dress = warehouse uk
> 
> shoes = zara
> 
> bag = lv altair clutch




You look great! Love your outfit! 


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## nerimanna

katja_246 said:


> You look great! Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


 thank you  have a great day!


----------



## forever.elise

So this was from Friday, but TPF was down, so I'll post it now!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Burberry shirt
Louis Vuitton Neverfull
Michael Kors riding boots


----------



## forever.elise

*Black leather wrap belt is also Burberry, and watch is also Michael Kors*


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> attended a wedding of a friend of my SO's
> 
> 
> 
> dress = warehouse uk
> 
> shoes = zara
> 
> bag = lv altair clutch




So elegant!!!


----------



## forever.elise

HONEYRIDER said:


> me yesterday




InLOVE your boots and coat! So lux!


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> So elegant!!!


thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> So this was from Friday, but TPF was down, so I'll post it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813205
> 
> Burberry shirt
> Louis Vuitton Neverfull
> Michael Kors riding boots


very nice ensemble! i especially love those boots!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

sunday stroll


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> very nice ensemble! i especially love those boots!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> You look great as always, Bitten. Nice to see you back.



Aw, thanks my dear, you're so kind 

It's been a completely mad couple of days, made worse by the fact I'm off to Chicago for work in a week and I'm packing for -10 degrees in +30 degrees   

A couple of work outfits from last week/this week...

Meeting with our hospital partners to discuss advertising strategy and lecture series for 2015.




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: Country Road
Jacket: L'Agence
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe

No meetings today but enjoying a lovely Maxmara navy dress from Matches:




Dress: Maxmara
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe

And from the weekend which was warm and sunny, rocking my blue Prada 




Top: Saba
Jeans: Country Road
Flats: Nine West
Bag: Prada


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> Jacket: Barney's Originals via Asos
> Tee: Forever 21
> Jeans: J Brand
> Boots: Sam Edelman
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim



Love that Pashli - divine!!!



Marylin said:


> Too cold for heels, but that's what wool tights are for, right?
> 
> Max Mara dress, L.K. Bennett heels



Ah, Maxmara frocks are always so elegant


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterdays outfit..

Jumper: Love Label
Skirt: Topshop
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Today's outfit..

Top: Jane Norman
Scarf: Alexander McQueen
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Gucci
Bracelets: Tresor Paris, Charming Charlie & one from a local shop in Scottish highlands.
Boots: BooHoo
Jacket: Undecided, which is why it isn't on in this pic


----------



## mytnguyen26

Yesterday dinner outfit... 

Sweater: BR
Legging: Blank NYC
Shoes and Bag: Coach


----------



## katja_246

Dinner Outift 

Jacket: Zara
Leather Jacket: Topshop
Jumper: Topshop
Jeans: Topshop 
Scarf: Asos 
Shoes: Gianvito Rossi 
Bag: Chanel Dubai Collection



Have a lovely day and thanks for letting me share&#128522;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## TeeLVee

katja_246 said:


> Dinner Outift
> 
> Jacket: Zara
> Leather Jacket: Topshop
> Jumper: Topshop
> Jeans: Topshop
> Scarf: Asos
> Shoes: Gianvito Rossi
> Bag: Chanel Dubai Collection
> View attachment 2815460
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day and thanks for letting me share&#128522;
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


Lovely outfit! Your boy is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Bitten

I went with a bright red blouse as we race towards the end of the week and a dash of Hermes silk for good measure  




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe
Scarf: Hermes


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> I went with a bright red blouse as we race towards the end of the week and a dash of Hermes silk for good measure
> 
> View attachment 2815995
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Jeans: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Chloe
> Scarf: Hermes


I love the pop of color of your top. It suits you.


----------



## katja_246

TeeLVee said:


> Lovely outfit! Your boy is simply gorgeous.




Thank you&#9786;&#65039; just got it and I looove it&#128516;&#128522;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## HONEYRIDER

me yesterday wearing h&m, topshop and zara. bag by saint laurent


----------



## Nkh1

HONEYRIDER said:


> me yesterday wearing h&m, topshop and zara. bag by saint laurent




Very nice !


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> I love the pop of color of your top. It suits you.



Thanks my dear  

Friday getting ready for the flight tomorrow - lots of work to clear but getting there 




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: JBrand
Tux jacket: Emporio Armani
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe


----------



## ScottyGal

Wearing a cosy outfit today, as its cold and going in to work to take my mind off of some things.. at least my sparkly shoes will brighten up my day 

Jumper: French Connection
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Gucci
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## ScottyGal

Off out for lunch & drinks


----------



## ScottyGal

Oops, forgot to attach picture to last post 

Dress: BooHoo
Boots: Blonde + Blonde
Bag: Gucci
Ring (not really visible in pic ): Buckley London
Belt: Topshop


----------



## Ellapretty

I'm loving wrap blouses recently - this one is from H&M but I picked up an even prettier one from Forever21...I might have to stock up a bit on these! (Jeans & Clutch are from GAP, Booties from Old Navy)


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Warehouse
Dress: Jane Norman
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Gucci
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## forever.elise

Poncho and jeans- American Eagle
Boots and watch- Michael Kors a
Handbag- Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 DE (just got her last week at LV!&#128522


----------



## agalarowicz

Rachel Zoe coat, Gucci scarf, Celine bag, and J. Crew outfit


----------



## Bratty1919

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2819684
> 
> Poncho and jeans- American Eagle
> Boots and watch- Michael Kors a
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 DE (just got her last week at LV!&#128522



Very nice!


----------



## forever.elise

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!




Thank you&#128513;


----------



## SLCsocialite

My OOTD from last week-ish, I cant get over this coat!


----------



## cristincline

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2819684
> 
> Poncho and jeans- American Eagle
> Boots and watch- Michael Kors a
> Handbag- Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 DE (just got her last week at LV!&#128522




Oh my goodness! I love this so much! &#128525;


----------



## HONEYRIDER

coat: oasis
pants: zara
boots: acne
bag: zara


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> My OOTD from last week-ish, I cant get over this coat!




You look A-MAZING! Love the monochrome look!


----------



## forever.elise

cristincline said:


> Oh my goodness! I love this so much! &#128525;




Thank you! I want another poncho!!


----------



## forever.elise

HONEYRIDER said:


> coat: oasis
> 
> pants: zara
> 
> boots: acne
> 
> bag: zara




Love&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

SLCsocialite said:


> My OOTD from last week-ish, I cant get over this coat!




Love the coat! Zara?


----------



## Bratty1919

HONEYRIDER said:


> coat: oasis
> pants: zara
> boots: acne
> bag: zara




Super chic!


----------



## Bratty1919

HONEYRIDER said:


> me yesterday wearing h&m, topshop and zara. bag by saint laurent



Lovely!


----------



## Bitten

HONEYRIDER said:


> coat: oasis
> pants: zara
> boots: acne
> bag: zara



You look stunning!!!


----------



## Bitten

SLCsocialite said:


> My OOTD from last week-ish, I cant get over this coat!



Gosh, now THIS is how to do cold weather chic!   

I'm in Chicago for work and I'm such a wuss with the cold - I have a big black shearling but I can't take good pics in the hotel room mirror - makes me look really short  




Top: Sportscraft
Pants: Country Road
Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
Bag: Chloe




Knit: Maxmara
Pants: Country Road
Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
Bag: Chloe

The Chloe bag has definitely come into its own traveling - the shoulder strap is absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HONEYRIDER said:


> coat: oasis
> pants: zara
> boots: acne
> bag: zara



Great outfit - I love every piece!


----------



## pringirl

agalarowicz said:


> Rachel Zoe coat, Gucci scarf, Celine bag, and J. Crew outfit



Love this!


----------



## Docjeun

pringirl said:


> Love this!


Me too!


----------



## Christofle

Trulyadiva said:


> Me too!



+1 gorgeous combi of neutrals.


----------



## absolutpink

agalarowicz said:


> Rachel Zoe coat, Gucci scarf, Celine bag, and J. Crew outfit




Love all of this!


----------



## Christofle

HONEYRIDER said:


> coat: oasis
> pants: zara
> boots: acne
> bag: zara



Loving the pairing of dressy and edgy pieces.


----------



## forever.elise

Staying cozy today! 
Sweater- Department store 
Leggings- American Eagle
Boots- Uggs
Handbag- Louis Vuitton


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Thank you soooo much ladies


----------



## forever.elise

Always at school...&#128553;&#128218;


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bitten said:


> Gosh, now THIS is how to do cold weather chic!


 You seem the be quite the master of cold water chic yourself lady! 



forever.elise said:


> Love the coat! Zara?


Its actually Forever21, they have had really great faux fur this year!



Bratty1919 said:


> You look A-MAZING! Love the monochrome look!


Thank you!!! 

Here is a Holiday inspired OOTD (Alice + Olivia, Forever21, Brian Atwood, and Alexis Bittar):


----------



## cristincline

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2821943
> 
> View attachment 2821944
> 
> Always at school...&#128553;&#128218;




I am obsessed with your top and boots in that second photo! Where are they from?


----------



## forever.elise

cristincline said:


> I am obsessed with your top and boots in that second photo! Where are they from?




Thank you! The top is from The American Cotton Company (it's from TJ Maxx!) and my boots are Michael Kors. Thanks, sweetie! &#128536;


----------



## cmm62

SLCsocialite said:


> You seem the be quite the master of cold water chic yourself lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually Forever21, they have had really great faux fur this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Holiday inspired OOTD (Alice + Olivia, Forever21, Brian Atwood, and Alexis Bittar):




Love love love the red - your tweed jacket &#128525; such a great piece.


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan - Principles
Top - Jane Norman
Jeans - Topshop
Boots - Blonde + Blonde
Necklace - Charming acharlke
Jacket - Burberry
Bag - Kate Spade


----------



## Docjeun

SLCsocialite said:


> You seem the be quite the master of cold water chic yourself lady!
> 
> 
> Its actually Forever21, they have had really great faux fur this year!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is a Holiday inspired OOTD (Alice + Olivia, Forever21, Brian Atwood, and Alexis Bittar):


I love this look, you gave me a great Idea for the holidays and the semi tropical weather I live in will suit something similar very well if it's a little chilly.  You look great in it!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## sally.m

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2822666



Nice! Love a man with a bag.

Gorgeous backdrop, the sky looks all moody and cold.


----------



## Slc9

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2822666



Very nice 
Great pic!


----------



## Docjeun

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2822666


----------



## Pursefreak25

Love the shirt.


----------



## quynh_1206

Some of my most recent outfits.








Jacket: Barneys Originals 
Shirt: Forever 21
Jeans: J Brand
Boots: Sam Edelman
Bag: Phillip Lim 3.1









Jacket: French Connection
Top: J Crew
Pants: Zara
Shoes: Asos
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff









Dress: Topshop
Belt: Madewell
Boots: Dolce Vita
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## forever.elise

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2822666




LOVE! So Euro, so chic!


----------



## nerimanna

at the Theatre to watch Chicago the musical

Top - made this myself
Skirt - Tibi-inspired paint splatter full skirt
Heels - Zara
Bag - Chanel


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> at the Theatre to watch Chicago the musical
> 
> Top - made this myself
> Skirt - Tibi-inspired paint splatter full skirt
> Heels - Zara
> Bag - Chanel




This is AMAZING!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you're so talented! Are you a designer?! If not, you should be! That's a BEAUTIFUL top! Not everyone can pull it off, but you look stunning and elegant! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> This is AMAZING!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; you're so talented! Are you a designer?! If not, you should be! That's a BEAUTIFUL top! Not everyone can pull it off, but you look stunning and elegant! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;


thank you for the compliment!  the design though is not mine  it is designer inspired and they're sold-out... i just know how to sew and got a little crafty and used an old bandage skirt of mine to make this


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> thank you for the compliment!  the design though is not original  it is designer inspired. it's completely sold out so i had to rip apart my old bandage skirt to make and sew this myself  i got crafty and resourceful




You go, girl! You should sell them!


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> You go, girl! You should sell them!


haha  im happy making this for myself but i don't think i can copy the designer's work for profit purposes  but thank you i'm happy you appreciate the top i made!


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2821943
> 
> View attachment 2821944
> 
> Always at school...&#128553;&#128218;


looking sleek and fierce!


----------



## Bitten

SLCsocialite said:


> *You seem the be quite the master of cold water chic yourself lady!*
> 
> 
> Its actually Forever21, they have had really great faux fur this year!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is a Holiday inspired OOTD (Alice + Olivia, Forever21, Brian Atwood, and Alexis Bittar):



Oh you're very kind, I don't know about that...I'm very inexperienced with dressing for cold weather and I'm in Chicago at the moment where it's really chilly! Mostly I seem to be going for lumpy but warm  

I love love LOVE that red, it's so cheerful and Christmassy


----------



## Bitten

Some outfits from my week in Chicago where I am kind of freezing my butt off   




Knit: Maxmara
Jeans: JBrand
Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
Bag: Chloe

And don't laugh, but this is my big shearling coat that I think needs to be taken in slightly or the buttons refastened maybe...




Coat: LK Bennett

I feel like Mrs Claus in this :shame:


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bitten said:


> Oh you're very kind, I don't know about that...I'm very inexperienced with dressing for cold weather and I'm in Chicago at the moment where it's really chilly! Mostly I seem to be going for lumpy but warm
> 
> I love love LOVE that red, it's so cheerful and Christmassy





Trulyadiva said:


> I love this look, you gave me a great Idea for the holidays and the semi tropical weather I live in will suit something similar very well if it's a little chilly.  You look great in it!



Yay! That makes me so happy! Nothing is better than a jumpsuit instead of a dress! 



cmm62 said:


> Love love love the red - your tweed jacket &#128525; such a great piece.



Thank you, I love my Alice + Olivia tweed so so much!


Here is a work wear ootd I wore! - Looooving my metallic gold pumps!


----------



## Freckles1

Bitten said:


> Some outfits from my week in Chicago where I am kind of freezing my butt off
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knit: Maxmara
> 
> Jeans: JBrand
> 
> Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
> 
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> And don't laugh, but this is my big shearling coat that I think needs to be taken in slightly or the buttons refastened maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat: LK Bennett
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Mrs Claus in this :shame:




Fantastic!!! I love me some fur!!!


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> looking sleek and fierce!




Thanks, I wish I felt fierce this semester! I just want it to be over!


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> Yay! That makes me so happy! Nothing is better than a jumpsuit instead of a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love my Alice + Olivia tweed so so much!
> 
> 
> Here is a work wear ootd I wore! - Looooving my metallic gold pumps!


Love your work ootd. Your metallic pumps are gorgeous.


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Some outfits from my week in Chicago where I am kind of freezing my butt off
> 
> View attachment 2822999
> 
> 
> Knit: Maxmara
> Jeans: JBrand
> Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> And don't laugh, but this is my big shearling coat that I think needs to be taken in slightly or the buttons refastened maybe...
> 
> View attachment 2822998
> 
> 
> Coat: LK Bennett
> 
> I feel like Mrs Claus in this :shame:


Wow, that is a lovely coat.  It looks like a big help on the chilly weather. I saw a Chloe paraty IRL and it looks amazing!


----------



## EmileLove

Your coat is absolutely gorgeous. 



Bitten said:


> Some outfits from my week in Chicago where I am kind of freezing my butt off


----------



## ScottyGal

Floral blouse: River Island
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Bag: Kate Spade
Necklace: Kate Spade


----------



## Prada_Princess

Bitten said:


> Some outfits from my week in Chicago where I am kind of freezing my butt off
> 
> View attachment 2822999
> 
> 
> Knit: Maxmara
> Jeans: JBrand
> Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
> Bag: Chloe
> 
> And don't laugh, but this is my big shearling coat that I think needs to be taken in slightly or the buttons refastened maybe...
> 
> View attachment 2822998
> 
> 
> Coat: LK Bennett
> 
> I feel like Mrs Claus in this :shame:



Love that coat! You look fabulous  (and warm!)


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Wow, that is a lovely coat.  It looks like a big help on the chilly weather. I saw a Chloe paraty IRL and it looks amazing!



Oh thanks my dear  I'm not really used to dressing for the cold so was a case of feeling my way a bit this week  



EmileLove said:


> Your coat is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some outfits from my week in Chicago where I am kind of freezing my butt off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - it's definitely been worth bringing it all the way from Australia with the windchill this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prada_Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that coat! You look fabulous  (and warm!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too kind
Click to expand...


----------



## Bitten

SLCsocialite said:


> Yay! That makes me so happy! Nothing is better than a jumpsuit instead of a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love my Alice + Olivia tweed so so much!
> 
> 
> Here is a work wear ootd I wore! - Looooving my metallic gold pumps!



I ADORE the colours and combos in this outfit - that sweater looks gorgeous and brings out your eyes beautifully


----------



## Bitten

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!!! I love me some fur!!!



:shame: Aw thanks love


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Wow, that is a lovely coat.  It looks like a big help on the chilly weather. I saw a Chloe paraty IRL and it looks amazing!



Had to add - I so pleased you like the Paraty. It has been an absolute WORKHORSE bag for me and I couldn't recommend it more highly


----------



## Nathalya

nerimanna said:


> at the Theatre to watch Chicago the musical
> 
> Top - made this myself
> Skirt - Tibi-inspired paint splatter full skirt
> Heels - Zara
> Bag - Chanel



Love this! The top is amazinggg!


----------



## itsmeL007

agalarowicz said:


> Rachel Zoe coat, Gucci scarf, Celine bag, and J. Crew outfit



.....love this look!!


----------



## itsmeL007

Machick333 said:


> Tonight , date night
> Zara pants
> Denim shirt via Aritzia
> Louboutin Gortika
> Boy bag
> Hermes belt
> Xoxo
> View attachment 2810571
> 
> View attachment 2810572
> 
> View attachment 2810573



Love love love love love this date night look!!! 

Do you ladies wear open toe heels even in the winter? ......on none snowy days of course.....


----------



## itsmeL007

nerimanna said:


> at the Theatre to watch Chicago the musical
> 
> Top - made this myself
> Skirt - Tibi-inspired paint splatter full skirt
> Heels - Zara
> Bag - Chanel



Fabulous top!! .....you did a GREAT job!!


----------



## nerimanna

itsmeL007 said:


> Fabulous top!! .....you did a GREAT job!!


thanks so much


----------



## nerimanna

Nathalya said:


> Love this! The top is amazinggg!


thank you Nathalya! and i admire/envy the woman in your profile pic. she gets to have Khal Drogo every day!


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to DiMaggio's for some yummy Italian food, and then to celebrate an in-laws birthday 

Dress: Topshop
Boots: Blonde + Blonde
Bag: Kate Spade
Necklace: Kate Spade

Will be wearing this with my Burberry trench, as its pouring of rain today!


----------



## Machick333

itsmeL007 said:


> Love love love love love this date night look!!!
> 
> Do you ladies wear open toe heels even in the winter? ......on none snowy days of course.....




Thanks so much  I do ... As long as it isn't too cold


----------



## Nathalya

nerimanna said:


> thank you Nathalya! and i admire/envy the woman in your profile pic. she gets to have Khal Drogo every day!


----------



## Bitten

I managed one dress on my trip - for my last night in Chicago 




Dress: Maxmara
Heels: Bally

And flying home today, I wanted a little bit of navy Hermes to put a nice spin on everything  




Top: Witchery
Jeans: JBrand
Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
Bag: Chloe
Scarf: Hermes

I am officially OUTTA here!!  It's been great but I won't lie - I am soooooo looking forward to the warmth when I get home :laugh :


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Had to add - I so pleased you like the Paraty. It has been an absolute WORKHORSE bag for me and I couldn't recommend it more highly




Thanks, it really is a great bag. Oh how I wish I could get it. Unfortunately, I'm already at my limit. Well see what the next year will bring, haha.


----------



## TeeLVee

Even though my outfit called for a purse with ghw, I still brought my beloved boy.


----------



## Gerry

TeeLVee said:


> Even though my outfit called for a purse with ghw, I still brought my beloved boy.
> View attachment 2825881
> View attachment 2825882


 
That top and skirt are gorgeous. Who makes them, please?


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Even though my outfit called for a purse with ghw, I still brought my beloved boy.
> View attachment 2825881
> View attachment 2825882



 OMG I love this outfit!! It's so chic and elegant, the skirt length and heels - to die for!! And the bag of course, love your Chanel boy - I don't think the hardware is a problem, keeps the look really fresh  

Maybe a Paraty for 2015 then


----------



## Rami00

Dress: Zara
scarf: Le Château 
shoes: Air Jordan Retro
Bag: Chanel 226


----------



## TeeLVee

Gerry said:


> That top and skirt are gorgeous. Who makes them, please?


Thanks Gerry!  These were made by a local designer in the Philippines.


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> OMG I love this outfit!! It's so chic and elegant, the skirt length and heels - to die for!! And the bag of course, love your Chanel boy - I don't think the hardware is a problem, keeps the look really fresh
> 
> Maybe a Paraty for 2015 then


Thanks Bitten! Always so sweet.  Hope you had a nice trip back to Australia.


----------



## TeeLVee

Rami00 said:


> Dress: Zara
> scarf: Le Château
> shoes: Air Jordan Retro
> Bag: Chanel 226


You look great Rami! I love how you mixed those air jordan's into your outfit.


----------



## agalarowicz

Have been doing a lot of all black recently!
Burberry Sweater, Chloe Pants, J. Crew Shoes, Fendi Bag


----------



## Rami00

TeeLVee said:


> You look great Rami! I love how you mixed those air jordan's into your outfit.



Thank you TeeLVee. I thought they matched perfectly with the bag lol

I love your outfit ....the color combos are tdf.


----------



## Rami00

agalarowicz said:


> Have been doing a lot of all black recently!
> Burberry Sweater, Chloe Pants, J. Crew Shoes, Fendi Bag



Stunning shots!


----------



## StopHammertime

agalarowicz said:


> Have been doing a lot of all black recently!
> Burberry Sweater, Chloe Pants, J. Crew Shoes, Fendi Bag




Inspirational, I've been doing a lot of all black recently too  love everything about this


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: BooHoo
Skirt: H&M
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Coat: Burberry
Scarf: Missoni


----------



## Ellapretty

Blazer: H&M, Lace top: Express, Clutch: GAP, Boots: Cougar


----------



## QueenOfReal

I decied to go for something simple today.

Pullover: REPEAT cashmere
Shoes: René Lezard
Watch: IXXXI
Bag: Furla
Pants: ONLY (faux leather)
(Nailspolish: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Game of Chromes - Love it!)


----------



## shoes319

Bitten said:


> I managed one dress on my trip - for my last night in Chicago
> 
> View attachment 2825258
> 
> 
> Dress: Maxmara
> Heels: Bally
> 
> And flying home today, I wanted a little bit of navy Hermes to put a nice spin on everything
> 
> View attachment 2825259
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Jeans: JBrand
> Boots: Guiseppe Zanotti
> Bag: Chloe
> Scarf: Hermes
> 
> I am officially OUTTA here!!  It's been great but I won't lie - I am soooooo looking forward to the warmth when I get home :laugh :



Which hermes scarf are you wearing?  I like your blog btw - are you on instagram?


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Asos
Skirt: Eshakti
Clutch: Coach
Shoes: Zara


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Skirt: Eshakti
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara


Pretty skirt!  Love the print!


----------



## kcf68

QueenOfReal said:


> I decied to go for something simple today.
> 
> Pullover: REPEAT cashmere
> Shoes: René Lezard
> Watch: IXXXI
> Bag: Furla
> Pants: ONLY (faux leather)
> (Nailspolish: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Game of Chromes - Love it!)


Love your scarf!  Cute outfit!


----------



## Freckles1

agalarowicz said:


> Have been doing a lot of all black recently!
> Burberry Sweater, Chloe Pants, J. Crew Shoes, Fendi Bag




Gorgeous!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bitten said:


> I ADORE the colours and combos in this outfit - that sweater looks gorgeous and brings out your eyes beautifully



Thank you so much, you are always so sweet! 

Here is another OOTD from my blog!


----------



## Bratty1919

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Skirt: Eshakti
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara




OMG cute!


----------



## bag in black

HONEYRIDER said:


> yesterday
> more pics are on my blog



I love this scarf


----------



## nerimanna

holiday party number 1 = done

i just got these amazing boots and i'm planning my holiday wardrobe around them 

white shirt & necklace - zara
strapless dress - forever 21
boots - LV


----------



## alexmandi

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much, you are always so sweet!
> 
> Here is another OOTD from my blog!


 
You always look phenomenal!!!!


----------



## katja_246

Tonight at the Vienna Opera, was at an amazing ballet performance with my mum, loved every second of it&#128522;&#128151;
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dress: Asos 
Tights: Wolford
Shoes, Bag, Earrings, and Bracelet: Dior


----------



## forever.elise

katja_246 said:


> Tonight at the Vienna Opera, was at an amazing ballet performance with my mum, loved every second of it&#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829689
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Tights: Wolford
> Shoes, Bag, Earrings, and Bracelet: Dior




No one can top this! Classic and elegant for ages...&#128536;&#128076;


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> holiday party number 1 = done
> 
> i just got these amazing boots and i'm planning my holiday wardrobe around them
> 
> white shirt & necklace - zara
> strapless dress - forever 21
> boots - LV




Boots are to die for!!!!


----------



## nerimanna

katja_246 said:


> Tonight at the Vienna Opera, was at an amazing ballet performance with my mum, loved every second of it&#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829689
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Tights: Wolford
> Shoes, Bag, Earrings, and Bracelet: Dior


beautiful!


----------



## TeeLVee

katja_246 said:


> Tonight at the Vienna Opera, was at an amazing ballet performance with my mum, loved every second of it&#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829689
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Tights: Wolford
> Shoes, Bag, Earrings, and Bracelet: Dior


You look very lovely. That Dior bag is gorgeous!


----------



## katja_246

forever.elise said:


> No one can top this! Classic and elegant for ages...&#128536;&#128076;


thank you so much


----------



## katja_246

TeeLVee said:


> You look very lovely. That Dior bag is gorgeous!


thank you! I love my little bag, I just got it the other day


----------



## Bitten

shoes319 said:


> Which hermes scarf are you wearing?  I like your blog btw - are you on instagram?



Oh hello! Thank you so much for your kind words about my blog - it's mostly just me nattering to the internet but it's nice if people do enjoy it for some light reading - I am yet to get on Instagram but a few people have been asking so I will get organised and get on there v soon! :shame:  

I'm not sure about my Hermes scarf to be honest (I'm not very familiar with H silk) but it says 'Pique Sellier'  I will try and get a better photo of it at some stage. 

It's the end of another work week and I am well and truly exhausted (it could be delayed jet lag, could just be the end of a busy week.) I was in the mood for something fairly relaxed and so debuted my fabulous new flats: 




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: Country Road
Jacket: L'Agence
Flats: Jimmy Choo
Bag: Chloe


----------



## Bitten

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much, you are always so sweet!
> 
> Here is another OOTD from my blog!



Gorgeous - and I love the hat!! 



nerimanna said:


> holiday party number 1 = done
> 
> i just got these amazing boots and i'm planning my holiday wardrobe around them
> 
> white shirt & necklace - zara
> strapless dress - forever 21
> boots - LV



 Wow, those BOOTS!! They're more like art!  



katja_246 said:


> Tonight at the Vienna Opera, was at an amazing ballet performance with my mum, loved every second of it&#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829689
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Tights: Wolford
> Shoes, Bag, Earrings, and Bracelet: Dior



You look truly stunning


----------



## quynh_1206

Bratty1919 said:


> OMG cute!


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

katja_246 said:


> Tonight at the Vienna Opera, was at an amazing ballet performance with my mum, loved every second of it&#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829689
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Tights: Wolford
> Shoes, Bag, Earrings, and Bracelet: Dior


 
LOVE this. Very classy!


----------



## quynh_1206

kcf68 said:


> Pretty skirt!  Love the print!


 
Thank you so much! I love it for the holidays.


----------



## Christofle

My outfit to my program's awards ceremony dinner.


Burberry ottoman tuxedo jacket
Sail EXP dress shirt
MXX wool/cashmere pants
Stefano Corsini leather belt
Hermes 90cm quadrige scarf


----------



## katja_246

quynh_1206 said:


> LOVE this. Very classy!


Thank you! I love the skirt you were wearing in your most recent ootd


----------



## lushhearts

hellokatiegirl said:


> Here is my outfit from last weekend: The blouse is Ann Taylor Loft, skirt is Anthropologie, shoes are CL and the bag is J. Crew.



I am in LOVE with your skirt - it is so adorable!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> holiday party number 1 = done
> 
> i just got these amazing boots and i'm planning my holiday wardrobe around them
> 
> white shirt & necklace - zara
> strapless dress - forever 21
> boots - LV





O.M.G. those boots!


----------



## smashinstyle

Christofle said:


> My outfit to my program's awards ceremony dinner.
> 
> 
> Burberry ottoman tuxedo jacket
> Sail EXP dress shirt
> MXX wool/cashmere pants
> Stefano Corsini leather belt
> Hermes 90cm quadrige scarf



looking awesome!!


----------



## Christofle

smashinstyle said:


> looking awesome!!



Thanks 
Looks like a covered my prof with yellow sticky notes.


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## GingerSnap527

This was yesterday:

Jeans: Express
Vest: Zara
Shirt: Banana Republic
Shoes: Adrienne Vittadini (Sp?)


----------



## nerimanna

went out shopping in a nude pink shorts and blazer suit. this is one of the very few times i wear pink and i hope i did it right!

forever 21 jacket
uniqlo shorts
unbranded white top
janeo shoes


----------



## katja_246

nerimanna said:


> went out shopping in a nude pink shorts and blazer suit. this is one of the very few times i wear pink and i hope i did it right!
> 
> forever 21 jacket
> uniqlo shorts
> unbranded white top
> janeo shoes



you look amazing! I think pink is so hard to pull of and shorts are for me as well, so I think you did an exceptional job at wearing both!


----------



## nerimanna

katja_246 said:


> you look amazing! I think pink is so hard to pull of and shorts are for me as well, so I think you did an exceptional job at wearing both!


thank you so much  have a great day!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2831161




Very suave!


----------



## Bitten

It's a beautiful summer Sunday here so I opted for classics - cream, white and black:




Top: Vivienne Westwood
Jeans: Country Road
Bag: Chloe
Sandals: Country Road

My jewelled sandals are new and I'm quite obsessed with them!!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Todays outfit wearing Pull and Bear trenchcoat, H&M skirt, Topshop heels and bag


----------



## Bitten

Classy_Sassy said:


> Todays outfit wearing Pull and Bear trenchcoat, H&M skirt, Topshop heels and bag


 
Omg gorgeous!!! Very noir but fresh


----------



## Bratty1919

Classy_Sassy said:


> Todays outfit wearing Pull and Bear trenchcoat, H&M skirt, Topshop heels and bag




Loving the contrast of outfit vs. background!


----------



## Mimmy

Classy_Sassy said:


> Todays outfit wearing Pull and Bear trenchcoat, H&M skirt, Topshop heels and bag




Beautiful! This picture should be in a magazine!


----------



## Ellapretty

H&M top, Smart Set skirt, Cougar boots and Marc Jacobs Quilted Single bag:


----------



## Bitten

Red and Christmassy with black patent flats for a busy Monday  




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Flats: Jimmy Choo
Bag: Chloe
Belt: YSL


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Bitten said:


> Omg gorgeous!!! Very noir but fresh



Ahww thank you! You're too kind


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Bratty1919 said:


> Loving the contrast of outfit vs. background!



Thank you!!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful! This picture should be in a magazine!



Thank you


----------



## astromantic

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Skirt: Eshakti
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara




I love your skirt! Beautiful for the holidays!


----------



## SLCsocialite

alexmandi said:


> You always look phenomenal!!!!



Gahhh thank you so much! You are all so kind! 

I am seriously behind on updating my OOTD's I apologize!


----------



## heymom

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2831161



You look great!


----------



## heymom

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Asos
> Skirt: Eshakti
> Clutch: Coach
> Shoes: Zara


 Pretty


----------



## Miss Burberry

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2831161



Love this!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purplelv

Hi! You look GREAT!!! 
May I know the brand of the clutch? Many thanks in advance..)


----------



## purplelv

SLCsocialite said:


> My OOTD from last week-ish, I cant get over this coat!



Oops! Sorry for a double post, forgot to  include the quote 

Hi SLCsocialite! You look GREAT!!! 
May I know the brand of the clutch? Many thanks in advance..)


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: South
Jeans: Topshop
Shies: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Gucci
Necklace: Jane Norman


----------



## katja_246

T-Shirt: Vince
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Balmain 
Hat: Saint Laurent


----------



## Mimmy

katja_246 said:


> View attachment 2835012
> 
> 
> T-Shirt: Vince
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Balmain
> Hat: Saint Laurent




Love your outfit and your dog!


----------



## TeeLVee

katja_246 said:


> View attachment 2835012
> 
> 
> T-Shirt: Vince
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Balmain
> Hat: Saint Laurent




Love your outfit from your hat to your boots.  such a cute dog you have


----------



## Apelila

Dress- Marciano by Guess
Blazer- H&M
Bag- Louis Vuitton
Flats- Tory Burch


----------



## Nkh1

katja_246 said:


> View attachment 2835012
> 
> 
> T-Shirt: Vince
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: Balmain
> Hat: Saint Laurent




Love this look totally my style


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

On the blog...Oasis cape, 5050 boots.


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Principles
Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Jacket: Burberry
Bag: Gucci


----------



## Marylin

Apelila said:


> Dress- Marciano by Guess
> Blazer- H&M
> Bag- Louis Vuitton
> Flats- Tory Burch



Very nice! Love how the blazer pulls it all together, good choice!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Zara Coat/Jeans - Topshop slip ons - Phillip Lim bag - Forever21 Sweater!


----------



## forever.elise

This is late from last Saturday, but my fiancé and I had a great time at a graduation dinner in a beautiful hotel!


----------



## forever.elise

Here is some from last night at the skating rink!


----------



## Apelila

Marylin said:


> Very nice! Love how the blazer pulls it all together, good choice!


awww how nice of you Thank you
I feel like I'm the only one who is not photograph profesionaly since everyone is looking so fab!


----------



## Apelila

Going Holiday Shopping very simple and casual outfit
Top- Topshop
Scarf- Calvin Klien
Pants- Topshop
Bag- Kate Spade
Shoes- Keds


----------



## forever.elise

Apelila said:


> Going Holiday Shopping very simple and casual outfit
> 
> Top- Topshop
> 
> Scarf- Calvin Klien
> 
> Pants- Topshop
> 
> Bag- Kate Spade
> 
> Shoes- Keds




You look so cute and festive!


----------



## Apelila

forever.elise said:


> You look so cute and festive!


Thank you so much


----------



## HONEYRIDER

on my blog today


----------



## agalarowicz

J. Crew top, American retro cardi, Citizens jeans, J. Crew shoes. And snow.


----------



## Freckles1

agalarowicz said:


> J. Crew top, American retro cardi, Citizens jeans, J. Crew shoes. And snow.




Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## Chanel522

agalarowicz said:


> J. Crew top, American retro cardi, Citizens jeans, J. Crew shoes. And snow.




Love your scarf! Who's the designer?


----------



## Ellapretty

ZARA heels and a statement necklace:


----------



## Ellapretty

Forever21 Tweed Jacket & Pashli Mini


----------



## HONEYRIDER

all black


----------



## ScottyGal

It's a Christmas jumper kinda day ..

Jumper: River Island
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Bag: Gucci


----------



## Bitten

Ellapretty said:


> Forever21 Tweed Jacket & Pashli Mini



V cute - love that jacket  

Cream peplum over navy skinnies for work today:




Top: Pierre Balmain
Jeans: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> It's a Christmas jumper kinda day ..
> 
> Jumper: River Island
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Bag: Gucci




Love your Christmas jumper! It's so cute and festive!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mimmy said:


> Love your Christmas jumper! It's so cute and festive!



Thanks


----------



## quynh_1206

astromantic said:


> I love your skirt! Beautiful for the holidays!


 
Thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

heymom said:


> Pretty


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## quynh_1206

My Holiday party outfit.







Jacket: Asos
Dress: Lulu's
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## quynh_1206

Bitten said:


> V cute - love that jacket
> 
> Cream peplum over navy skinnies for work today:
> 
> View attachment 2839617
> 
> 
> Top: Pierre Balmain
> Jeans: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Chloe


 
I love this!


----------



## kcf68

agalarowicz said:


> J. Crew top, American retro cardi, Citizens jeans, J. Crew shoes. And snow.


Pretty Photography! Also outfit!


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> My Holiday party outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Asos
> Dress: Lulu's
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


Beautiful color!


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> I love this!


 
Thanks sweet!  



quynh_1206 said:


> My Holiday party outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Asos
> Dress: Lulu's
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Clutch: Rebecca Minkoff


 
I love how tonal this outfit is: navy, cobalt and plum - divine!!!


----------



## agalarowicz

Chanel522 said:


> Love your scarf! Who's the designer?


thank you! i think its magaschoni from maybe 4 years ago


----------



## ScottyGal

Blouse: River Island
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Shoes: Blonde + Blonde 
Charm bracelet: Links of London

P.S yes, my cat has squashed himself in to a shoe box on the bed behind me!


----------



## Bitten

_Lee said:


> Blouse: River Island
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shoes: Blonde + Blonde
> Charm bracelet: Links of London
> 
> P.S yes, my cat has squashed himself in to a shoe box on the bed behind me!



Love this whole look - soft blouses with jeans, divine!!  

Your cat is cracking me up


----------



## ScottyGal

Bitten said:


> Love this whole look - soft blouses with jeans, divine!!
> 
> Your cat is cracking me up



Thank you 

Haha I know, I have a good excuse to keep buying shoes.. My cat loves shoe boxes!


----------



## forever.elise

Super casual.
The North Face jacket, beret I purchased in Paris (many years ago)
Joggers, Tory Burch Reva flats, Louis Vuitton Neverfull, Ray-Bans.


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Faux Fur jacket: New Look
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
Bracelets: Thomas Sabo & one from a silversmith shop in Scottish Highlands (bought when visiting )
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## TeeLVee

Happy holidays to everyone from me and my family. It's a sweatpants themed Christmas for us. 
I'm 2nd from the left wearing H&M sweater, F21 pants and Zara shoes.


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## HONEYRIDER

jacket: h&m
pants: topshop
boots: acne
bag: iro paris
sunglasses: celine


----------



## Apelila

Rudolph top- Walmart
Skinny jeans- Top Shop
Bag- Kate Spade
Flats- Kate Spade
Hair bow- Walmart
Earring- Baublebar 360pearl

My Christmas outfit


----------



## chocochip

Knitted poncho by Look
Levi's Jeans
Boots by 9west
Ray-Ban Wayfarer
Burberry Woodbury Tote


----------



## Slc9

Apelila said:


> Rudolph top- Walmart
> Skinny jeans- Top Shop
> Bag- Kate Spade
> Flats- Kate Spade
> Hair bow- Walmart
> Earring- Baublebar 360pearl
> 
> My Christmas outfit



So fun!  Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Apelila

Slc9 said:


> So fun!  Hope you had a great Christmas!


Thank you yes I had so much fun!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Bitten

Apelila said:


> Rudolph top- Walmart
> Skinny jeans- Top Shop
> Bag- Kate Spade
> Flats- Kate Spade
> Hair bow- Walmart
> Earring- Baublebar 360pearl
> 
> My Christmas outfit



Ok LOVING RUDOLPH!!!    So festive and cheerful!!

It's warm here today and I wore this for my birthday lunch:




Top: LK Bennett
Jeans: Country Road
Flats: Country Road
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Flip88

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2837471
> 
> View attachment 2837473
> 
> Here is some from last night at the skating rink!



Beautiful look.


----------



## Bitten

_Lee said:


> Cardigan: Ralph Lauren
> Top: Jane Norman
> Jeans: Topshop
> Boots: BooHoo
> Faux Fur jacket: New Look
> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
> Bracelets: Thomas Sabo & one from a silversmith shop in Scottish Highlands (bought when visiting )
> Bag: Louis Vuitton



Rocking that leopard!


----------



## ScottyGal

Bitten said:


> Rocking that leopard!



He he, thank you! I love that coat, and it's so cosy in winter


----------



## J_L33

_Lee said:


> Blouse: River Island
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Shoes: Blonde + Blonde
> Charm bracelet: Links of London
> 
> P.S yes, my cat has squashed himself in to a shoe box on the bed behind me!



Love this look!


----------



## ScottyGal

J_L33 said:


> Love this look!



Thank you


----------



## remainsilly

_Lee said:


> P.S yes, my cat has squashed himself in to a shoe box on the bed behind me!



An ugg shoe box sits in my kitchen--cat's been enjoying it for months. No passing pant leg is safe. 

Lovely outfit, btw.


----------



## ScottyGal

remainsilly said:


> An ugg shoe box sits in my kitchen--cat's been enjoying it for months. No passing pant leg is safe.
> 
> Lovely outfit, btw.



Haha, I can just imagine the wee paw darting out as people walk by!

Thank you  it has been a mild winter (by our standards) so I haven't been restricted to heavy jumpers every day!


----------



## Bratty1919

chocochip said:


> Knitted poncho by Look
> Levi's Jeans
> Boots by 9west
> Ray-Ban Wayfarer
> Burberry Woodbury Tote




Cute!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 2841675
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone from me and my family. It's a sweatpants themed Christmas for us.
> I'm 2nd from the left wearing H&M sweater, F21 pants and Zara shoes.


 
Omg Merry Christmas my dear!! Love the casual look - you guys are having so much fun!


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Omg Merry Christmas my dear!! Love the casual look - you guys are having so much fun!


Thanks Bitten! We try to have a fun themed outfit for Christmas. Even my DH complied, he had no choice, haha.  Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New year to you! Looking forward to more outfits and bags that you'll post.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Hope everyone had a happy holiday!!!! I am catching up on my OOTD's! 

I really need to use my cute little Phillip Lim bag more...


----------



## moomoo84

Some of my outfits from the past few days.


----------



## moomoo84

HONEYRIDER said:


> jacket: h&m
> pants: topshop
> boots: acne
> bag: iro paris
> sunglasses: celine



You look great!!! Loving this look


----------



## moomoo84

SLCsocialite said:


> Hope everyone had a happy holiday!!!! I am catching up on my OOTD's!
> 
> I really need to use my cute little Phillip Lim bag more...



You really do..LOVE the pop of red!


----------



## smashinstyle

moomoo84 said:


> Some of my outfits from the past few days.



love these!!


----------



## Chanel522

moomoo84 said:


> Some of my outfits from the past few days.




Love the cardigan in the first pic and shoes in the second! 

What brand/designer are they?


----------



## plumaplomb

moomoo84 said:


> Some of my outfits from the past few days.



I love the grey sweater (1st pic) and the jeans (2d pic) -- where are they from?~


----------



## moomoo84

smashinstyle said:


> love these!!



thank you so much!!


----------



## moomoo84

Chanel522 said:


> Love the cardigan in the first pic and shoes in the second!
> 
> What brand/designer are they?



Thank you! The cardigan is old..brand is Pink Martini (I've never heard of it before :/) and the shoes are Zara. They're old but I found a pair that look just like it! 

http://ts.townshoes.ca/store/townSh...igh-Heel-Dress-Shoes/Tapered-Pump/p/114101263

Really tempted to get the navy


----------



## moomoo84

plumaplomb said:


> I love the grey sweater (1st pic) and the jeans (2d pic) -- where are they from?~



Thank you!! The sweater is from some random store and is Pink Martini. The jeans are AG the Stilt Cigarette jean in 17 year riot wash (I got them from Nordstrom..way cheaper than Shopbop for some reason)!


----------



## agalarowicz

I really should try to wear some color.


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

On the blog today.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Chanel522

moomoo84 said:


> Thank you! The cardigan is old..brand is Pink Martini (I've never heard of it before :/) and the shoes are Zara. They're old but I found a pair that look just like it!
> 
> http://ts.townshoes.ca/store/townSh...igh-Heel-Dress-Shoes/Tapered-Pump/p/114101263
> 
> Really tempted to get the navy




Thank you so much!!


----------



## nerimanna

Happy and safe holidays everyone! My new year outfit by For Love and Lemons.


----------



## reginablair

nerimanna said:


> Happy and safe holidays everyone! My new year outfit by For Love and Lemons.
> 
> [url]http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/nerimanna/Mobile%20Uploads/20141231_203304-1_zpsrli9ecm4.jpg[/url][img/][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You look so fabulous!!!


----------



## reginablair

This is my first time posting in a wardrobe thread! Please excuse the lighting; I am out of town. 

Shirt: Poncho from F21 - it's a poncho, with slits on either side.
Skirt: Tube skirts LA
Sneakers: F21

I'm wearing Ruby Woo on my lips, though you can't see it in the picture. This look is a little sportier than I usually wear, but I was just trying it out while I ran some errands.


----------



## forever.elise

Shopping today.
HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE! &#127881;&#10084;&#65039;&#127881;


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> Happy and safe holidays everyone! My new year outfit by For Love and Lemons.
> 
> [url]http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/nerimanna/Mobile%20Uploads/20141231_203304-1_zpsrli9ecm4.jpg[/url][img/][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You look soooooooo beautiful!!!! I love your dress! Yellow is my favorite color!


----------



## nerimanna

reginablair said:


> You look so fabulous!!!


thank you so much! happy new year!


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> You look soooooooo beautiful!!!! I love your dress! Yellow is my favorite color!


thank you so much! happy new year!


----------



## nerimanna

MamaInHeels.com said:


> On the blog today.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone


very chic and classy


----------



## Bitten

MamaInHeels.com said:


> On the blog today.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone



Merry Christmas to you too! What a divine Christmas outfit, so cheerful and elegant - makes me feel festive all over again  



forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2847817
> 
> Shopping today.
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE! &#127881;&#10084;&#65039;&#127881;



This is honestly STUNNING - the Damier Ebene and the yellow is just a gorgeous combination - so chic! 

It's absolutely boiling here today and my mum wanted to go shopping so I dressed for the weather in cool light blue cotton:




Top: David Lawrence
Pants: David Lawrence
Jewelled sandals: Country Road
Bag: Chanel

I love these jewelled sandals - they are so comfortably but also dress basic looks up


----------



## TeeLVee

nerimanna said:


> Happy and safe holidays everyone! My new year outfit by For Love and Lemons.
> 
> [url]http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/nerimanna/Mobile%20Uploads/20141231_203304-1_zpsrli9ecm4.jpg[/url][img/][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Lovely dress! You look gorgeous. Happy New year as well. :)


----------



## TeeLVee

It's absolutely boiling here today and my mum wanted to go shopping so I dressed for the weather in cool light blue cotton:



View attachment 2848146




Top: David Lawrence

Pants: David Lawrence

Jewelled sandals: Country Road

Bag: Chanel



I love these jewelled sandals - they are so comfortably but also dress basic looks up [/QUOTE]


I love your casual look Bitten. Your Chanel is truly gorgeous. Those jewelled sandals really look comfy and fun to wear.  Btw, Happy New Year and a belated happy birthday. (I read it in your blog)


----------



## TeeLVee

My outfit for the start of 2015. Happy New Year everyone! 
Shirt: Hanes from DH
Pants: A&F
Shoes: G by Guess
Belt: LV
Bag: Givenchy


----------



## forever.elise

Thank you so much, I thought the same about the saffron color with the DE! 

You always look impeccable and I love your Chanel. The color is elegance&#128536; 

Happy New Year! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## forever.elise

This is honestly STUNNING - the Damier Ebene and the yellow is just a gorgeous combination - so chic! 





Sorry, I forgot to quote you!


----------



## forever.elise

Bitten said:


> Merry Christmas to you too! What a divine Christmas outfit, so cheerful and elegant - makes me feel festive all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is honestly STUNNING - the Damier Ebene and the yellow is just a gorgeous combination - so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely boiling here today and my mum wanted to go shopping so I dressed for the weather in cool light blue cotton:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: David Lawrence
> 
> Pants: David Lawrence
> 
> Jewelled sandals: Country Road
> 
> Bag: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> I love these jewelled sandals - they are so comfortably but also dress basic looks up




Sorry! I was having technical difficulties, Bitten!


----------



## katja_246

First day of the new year ootd hope everyone had a fun night yesterday&#127881; 


Hat: Saint Laurent
Boots: Vanessa Bruno 
Coat: Drykorn


----------



## Nolia

*Happy 2015!! This was my outfit from last night's NYE gala.
Dress is from ASOS, shoes are Sophia Webster!!

Went with blush palette and rose gold accents (down to the mani-pedi).
*


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

nerimanna said:


> very chic and classy


Thank you


----------



## forever.elise

Nolia said:


> *Happy 2015!! This was my outfit from last night's NYE gala.
> 
> Dress is from ASOS, shoes are Sophia Webster!!
> 
> 
> 
> Went with blush palette and rose gold accents (down to the mani-pedi).
> 
> *




My favorite by far!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you and your husband look dashing!!!


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> I love your casual look Bitten. Your Chanel is truly gorgeous. Those jewelled sandals really look comfy and fun to wear.  Btw, Happy New Year and a belated happy birthday. (I read it in your blog)



Oh, thank you sweet and happy New Year to you too!!   You're so kind, DF has been referring to me as an old chook now (at 32, bless him, he's got no idea!  ) so I'm looking forward to _his_ next birthday so I can joke about him just as much - he is 10 years older after all! 



TeeLVee said:


> My outfit for the start of 2015. Happy New Year everyone!
> Shirt: Hanes from DH
> Pants: A&F
> Shoes: G by Guess
> Belt: LV
> Bag: Givenchy



I love love love this, it's so MOD (model off duty) and you wear it so well


----------



## Bitten

forever.elise said:


> Sorry! *I was having technical difficulties*, Bitten!



That's alright my dear, it happens!  Love that combo though, it's just looks so posh!!  Makes me long for cooler weather here when I'll bust out my DE again


----------



## Bitten

Nolia said:


> *Happy 2015!! This was my outfit from last night's NYE gala.
> Dress is from ASOS, shoes are Sophia Webster!!
> 
> Went with blush palette and rose gold accents (down to the mani-pedi).
> *



  This is the coolest NYE outfit I have seen in a loooooonng time!! And those SHOES - swoon!! Bravo for going all out and truly celebrating it - makes me feel pretty slack for going to bed early!! :shame:  

My outfit for dinner tonight - it's still soooooooo hot  




Dress: David Lawrence
Sandals: Nine West
Bag: Chanel

Beige Chanel double flap is getting a workout this season!!


----------



## fashionaholic4u

my New Year's outfit
necklace: J crew
shirt: moussy
skirt: Mary Katrantzou
shoes: Charlotte Olympia
clutch: McQueen


----------



## Bitten

fashionaholic4u said:


> my New Year's outfit
> necklace: J crew
> shirt: moussy
> skirt: Mary Katrantzou
> shoes: Charlotte Olympia
> clutch: McQueen
> View attachment 2848971



CUTE!!!


----------



## Nolia

forever.elise said:


> My favorite by far!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you and your husband look dashing!!!



Thank you! The best compliment of the night was an older gentleman in his 60s who walked by with his wife. "I just had to stop to tell you that I love your dress." :giggles: I beamed at my husband who was grinning ear to ear, "That man knows his style". LOL



Bitten said:


> This is the coolest NYE outfit I have seen in a loooooonng time!! And those SHOES - swoon!! Bravo for going all out and truly celebrating it - makes me feel pretty slack for going to bed early!! :shame:
> 
> My outfit for dinner tonight - it's still soooooooo hot
> 
> View attachment 2848966
> 
> 
> Dress: David Lawrence
> Sandals: Nine West
> Bag: Chanel
> 
> Beige Chanel double flap is getting a workout this season!!



Thank you, darling! I LOVE your Chanel!!

I was debating what to wear with these shoes. I've NEVER really looked good in swing dresses before because I am petite, so ordering it online was quite a gamble. I'm glad it paid off!!


----------



## Bratty1919

fashionaholic4u said:


> my New Year's outfit
> necklace: J crew
> shirt: moussy
> skirt: Mary Katrantzou
> shoes: Charlotte Olympia
> clutch: McQueen
> View attachment 2848971




Lovely & classy!


----------



## forever.elise

fashionaholic4u said:


> my New Year's outfit
> necklace: J crew
> shirt: moussy
> skirt: Mary Katrantzou
> shoes: Charlotte Olympia
> clutch: McQueen
> View attachment 2848971




You look so fun! I love your creative style and hair!


----------



## fashionaholic4u

Bitten said:


> CUTE!!!



thank you! it took me a while to figure out what to wear for New Years &#128514;



Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely & classy!



thanks thanks!&#127801;totally into Mary katrantzou's prints nowadays



forever.elise said:


> You look so fun! I love your creative style and hair!



thank u! I asked my stylist I wanted to put all my hair back and he did a pretty good job &#128540;


----------



## ninakt

Todays OOTD, stormy and cold weather it is, not much nice options to wear.


----------



## roxies_mom

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2849965
> 
> Todays OOTD, stormy and cold weather it is, not much nice options to wear.


 
Love your bag!!


----------



## katja_246

Dinner in Paris&#127467;&#127479;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522; 


Dress: Dolce&Gabbana
Bag: Chanel 
Boots: Olivia Palermo x Aquazurra
Bracelets: Hermes and souvenir from the Met


----------



## ScottyGal

Out for dinner & drinks with friends.. 

Blouse: Zara
Jacket: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Michael Kors
Watch: Michael Kors
Bracelet: Thomas Sabo
Boots: Blonde + Blonde


----------



## tonkamama

*haven't posted here ..  thanks for letting me share

Military pea coat & Booties ~ Saint Laurent Paris 
Jeans ~ Current Elliott
Bag ~ Chanel 2.55*


----------



## fashionaholic4u

_Lee said:


> Out for dinner & drinks with friends..
> 
> Blouse: Zara
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bracelet: Thomas Sabo
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde




love how u mix and match prints and colors!


----------



## Bitten

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2849965
> 
> Todays OOTD, stormy and cold weather it is, not much nice options to wear.



Love your bag and boots! Very chic and weather-appropriate, which is incredibly elegant always 



katja_246 said:


> Dinner in Paris&#127467;&#127479;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
> View attachment 2850131
> 
> Dress: Dolce&Gabbana
> Bag: Chanel
> Boots: Olivia Palermo x Aquazurra
> Bracelets: Hermes and souvenir from the Met



Gorgeous! Love that Boy  



tonkamama said:


> *haven't posted here ..  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Military pea coat & Booties ~ Saint Laurent Paris
> Jeans ~ Current Elliott
> Bag ~ Chanel 2.55*



Very nice - gorgeous Chanel 2.55!!  

Warm Sunday in Brisbane - keeping with the theme of light-coloured bags and brought out my ivory Paraty as I had errands to run today and needed a bit more space than my classic double flap allows  




Blouse: LK Bennett
Jeans: Country Road
Jewelled sandals: Burberry
Bag: Chloe


----------



## shoepursemomma

Zara corduroy blazer 
Lv scarf 
Lv pouch
ag jeans
Rag & bones booties (not shown)


----------



## ScottyGal

fashionaholic4u said:


> love how u mix and match prints and colors!



Thank you


----------



## Picard

katja_246 said:


> Dinner in Paris&#127467;&#127479;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
> View attachment 2850131
> 
> Dress: Dolce&Gabbana
> Bag: Chanel
> Boots: Olivia Palermo x Aquazurra
> Bracelets: Hermes and souvenir from the Met




Perfect!


----------



## neverandever

Very first post on this board, and a request with it as well...any advice? I've always been more of a bag & shoe girl, and I've always worn jeans & a simple top. I got a lot of different stuff (not my usual style) for next-to-free and don't always know what to do with it!

Today, for example...




I feel like my sweater isn't working with the rest of it, but I don't have anther sufficient cover-up (just a few cardigans of regular length). What could I try instead? Thank you!!

Sweater: Anthropologie
Top: Daniel Rainn (Nordstrom Rack find)
Leggings: Zella
Boots: Rag & Bone
Bag: Proenza Schouler PS Courier


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you Bitten!!  Always love and enjoy viewing your pairings.    
*


Bitten said:


> Very nice - gorgeous Chanel 2.55!!
> 
> Warm Sunday in Brisbane - keeping with the theme of light-coloured bags and brought out my ivory Paraty as I had errands to run today and needed a bit more space than my classic double flap allows
> 
> View attachment 2850742
> 
> 
> Blouse: LK Bennett
> Jeans: Country Road
> Jewelled sandals: Burberry
> Bag: Chloe


----------



## tonkamama

*Today .. thanks for letting me share.  

Shearling Leather jacket ~ Rick Owens
Bag ~ Chanel Boy
Boots ~ Prada *


----------



## katja_246

Picard said:


> Perfect!




Thank you&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## katja_246

tonkamama said:


> *Today .. thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Shearling Leather jacket ~ Rick Owens
> Bag ~ Chanel Boy
> Boots ~ Prada *




Your bag is amazing! Love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

First day back to work after Christmas..

Dress: H&M
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Michael Kors
Watch: Michael Kors
Bangle: Charming Charlie


----------



## quynh_1206

Happy New Year!


Some of my recent outfits:







Jacket: Barney's Orginals via Asos
Top: Love 21
Jeans: J Brand
Boots: Dolce Vita 
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff








Jacket: Barney's Originals
Top: Love 21
Skirt: Love 21
Boots: Dolce Vita
Purse: Michael Kors


----------



## tonkamama

katja_246 said:


> Your bag is amazing! Love it!



Thank you katja!


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress: Primark
Shoes (not in pic): Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Michael Kors
Watch: Michael Kors
Charm bracelet: Thomas Sabo


----------



## Bratty1919

katja_246 said:


> Dinner in Paris&#127467;&#127479;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;
> View attachment 2850131
> 
> Dress: Dolce&Gabbana
> Bag: Chanel
> Boots: Olivia Palermo x Aquazurra
> Bracelets: Hermes and souvenir from the Met




OMG love!


----------



## SLCsocialite

quynh_1206 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Some of my recent outfits:



I am loving these boots!


Here is more of a casual OOTD I had posted on the blog a while back


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: South
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
Bag: Gucci
Watch: Michael Kors
Necklace: Oasis


----------



## katja_246

Bratty1919 said:


> OMG love!




Thank you&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## starviola

Lee, those dog shoes are so cute! I've never seen anything like them.


----------



## ScottyGal

starviola said:


> Lee, those dog shoes are so cute! I've never seen anything like them.



Thank you  I think they are probably one of my favourite shoes out of all of my collection - I have them in grey too


----------



## J_L33

_Lee said:


> Out for dinner & drinks with friends..
> 
> Blouse: Zara
> Jacket: BooHoo
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bracelet: Thomas Sabo
> Boots: Blonde + Blonde




LOVE! You're seriously a fashion maven! I love how you make your outfits so...normal...yet elevate it up a notch.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I seriously need to get up to date on my ootd's, i have been majorly slacking!

Here are some I've missed posting!


----------



## ScottyGal

J_L33 said:


> LOVE! You're seriously a fashion maven! I love how you make your outfits so...normal...yet elevate it up a notch.



Thank you so much  reading that put such a big smile on my face!


----------



## forever.elise

J_L33 said:


> LOVE! You're seriously a fashion maven! I love how you make your outfits so...normal...yet elevate it up a notch.




I love all these outfits!


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## ScottyGal

Ellapretty said:


>



I love your outfit - especially the scarf/jacket together


----------



## ScottyGal

Simple outfit for today..

Cardigan: Principles
Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: BooHoo
Bag: Gucci
Watch: Michael Kors
Necklace: Kate Spade


----------



## Yuki85

I love your scarf? May I ask which brand?


----------



## Yuki85

Ellapretty said:


>



I love your scarf, may I ask which brand!!!


----------



## kcf68

SLCsocialite said:


> I seriously need to get up to date on my ootd's, i have been majorly slacking!
> 
> Here are some I've missed posting!


All lovely outfits!


----------



## Ellapretty

_Lee said:


> I love your outfit - especially the scarf/jacket together



Thanks - I love the shade of camel of the coat - most are too yellow for me.





Yuki85 said:


> I love your scarf, may I ask which brand!!!



It's a version of the ZARA plaid blanket scarf - I got it from an online boutique, but they're out of stock, though they're available on many other sites &#128516;&#128077;


----------



## Yuki85

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks - I love the shade of camel of the coat - most are too yellow for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a version of the ZARA plaid blanket scarf - I got it from an online boutique, but they're out of stock, though they're available on many other sites &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56397;



that's pity  anyway thanks for the info


----------



## TC1

Yuki85 said:


> that's pity  anyway thanks for the info


 
Jackson Rowe makes an identical one (softer IMO)..it's called the Scout scarf in Cranberry. I believe it's available online.


----------



## forever.elise

You can get really cute ones for $29.99 from American Eagle. This is similar to the one you guys are asking about, but they have a lot more colors! [http://m.ae.com/aerie/browse/product.jsp?productId=1729_2273_184/URL]


----------



## forever.elise

Crap, that link didn't work!


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs scarf
Marc Jacobs skirt
Marc Jacobs bag
Valentino booties


----------



## kcf68

Yuki85 said:


> that's pity  anyway thanks for the info


Tons on Ebay!  All different colors too!


----------



## moomoo84

Ellapretty said:


>



Love this! So effortless..you look great! &#128525;


----------



## moomoo84

Yesterday's outfit of the day! It's so cold now all I wanna do is wear my sweats and hoodies!


----------



## moomoo84

One more from just last week..can't believe it was this warm just a few days ago &#128553;


----------



## katja_246

moomoo84 said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day! It's so cold now all I wanna do is wear my sweats and hoodies!




Love it! Very classic and chic


----------



## chambersb

Not high fashion but it was very comfy.  It's been soooo dang cold here. 

Calvin Klein sweater dress

Simply Vera over the knee socks over fleece lined footless tights

Frye Martina Engineer boots in gray

Scarf, gift from an ex, came from a bazaar in Afghanistan

Kate Spade, Grove Court Sloan

Earrings, vintage sterling silver estate purchase 

Fossil vintage reissue tote in the background


----------



## plumaplomb

moomoo84 said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day! It's so cold now all I wanna do is wear my sweats and hoodies!




You are definitely one of my favorite ootd posters!  Love this one.


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs scarf
> Marc Jacobs skirt
> Marc Jacobs bag
> Valentino booties



Nice. - LOVE the booties!


----------



## Yuki85

TC1 said:


> Jackson Rowe makes an identical one (softer IMO)..it's called the Scout scarf in Cranberry. I believe it's available online.



I just checked this one. I want to order it but the shipment is to expensive. At the end I have to pay 129 dollars but the scarve costs just 79 dollars  

Is there any other online shop selling Jackson Rowe in Europe?


----------



## moomoo84

plumaplomb said:


> You are definitely one of my favorite ootd posters!  Love this one.



Thank you so much..you're so sweet!!! &#128536;&#10084;


----------



## moomoo84

katja_246 said:


> Love it! Very classic and chic



Thank you!! &#10084;


----------



## J_L33

moomoo84 said:


> One more from just last week..can't believe it was this warm just a few days ago &#128553;



Where are these pants and sweater top from? This is such a lovely combination!


----------



## J_L33

_Lee said:


> Thank you so much  reading that put such a big smile on my face!



Do you have a fashion blog? You should start one, if you don't. I love how you always have such charming outfits, and you mix hi and low-budget like a pro!


----------



## J_L33

moomoo84 said:


> One more from just last week..can't believe it was this warm just a few days ago &#65533;&#65533;



Same as what I said to *_Lee* above, you need to start a fashion blog, STAT!
You two girls should really educate the fashionsphere that being fashionable does not necessarily equate to head-to-toe logo/designer/recognizable clothes, and standing out does not have to include *NEON*!


----------



## moomoo84

J_L33 said:


> Where are these pants and sweater top from? This is such a lovely combination!



Thank you so much!!  The pants are from Zara (Zipped army cargo trousers..currently on sale!) and the top is from Aritzia (Wilfree Free Devinette T-Shirt..it's sooo comfy!).


----------



## moomoo84

J_L33 said:


> Same as what I said to *_Lee* above, you need to start a fashion blog, STAT!
> You two girls should really educate the fashionsphere that being fashionable does not necessarily equate to head-to-toe logo/designer/recognizable clothes, and standing out does not have to include *NEON*!



Wow..thank you..you're so sweet!!!! Your comment made my day!!!


----------



## moomoo84

SLCsocialite said:


> I seriously need to get up to date on my ootd's, i have been majorly slacking!
> 
> Here are some I've missed posting!



Love your leopard print heels!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

J_L33 said:


> Do you have a fashion blog? You should start one, if you don't. I love how you always have such charming outfits, and you mix hi and low-budget like a pro!



I never really thought about it before, I may consider it when I get a new camera or phone - the camera on my S4 has seen better days and the quality is going downhill. My BF is considering getting an SLR camera, which I could 'borrow' (and never give back, he he!).

I shop everywhere (high street, contemporary, high-end - I even have clothes from supermarket ranges!) and have accumulated a big wardrobe full of clothes & accessories, so I have a good range to mix and match. Overall, the majority of my clothes and shoes are high-street/contemporary, whereas my bags and scarves are contemporary/high-end. 

Thank you again for your comments - really make me so happy . I might post an OOTD later when I get ready (right now it's time for breakfast in bed) .


----------



## ScottyGal

Shopping then off to in laws for dinner..

Jacket : Boohoo
Top: Dorothy Perkins
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: Boohoo
Bag: Gucci
Scarf (not on in pic, on bed behind me): Missoni


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

moomoo84 said:


> Yesterday's outfit of the day! It's so cold now all I wanna do is wear my sweats and hoodies!



Love your outfits! Effortless and chic!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tonkamama said:


> *haven't posted here ..  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Military pea coat & Booties ~ Saint Laurent Paris
> Jeans ~ Current Elliott
> Bag ~ Chanel 2.55*



A little late, but LOVE this look! Great jacket and boots!


----------



## tonkamama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> A little late, but LOVE this look! Great jacket and boots!



Thanks dear!


----------



## moomoo84

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Love your outfits! Effortless and chic!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan : Oasis
Top: Jane Norman 
Skirt: Topshop
Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
Bracelet: Svarovski 
Watch: Michael Kors 
Bag: Gucci
Shoes (not in pic): Charlotte Olympia


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs F/W 11 skirt and boots
Valentino Secret Garden scarf
Balenciaga City in Anthracite (2014)
Sorry, all labels today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!


----------



## smashinstyle

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159



gorgeous! really love your hair btw


----------



## kcf68

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159


Umm can you say you are gorgeous!   You should model if you don't already!


----------



## TeeLVee

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159


Beautiful ensemble! I love all your coats.  You have such gorgeous hair.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159



Love all of it! So very British


----------



## TeeLVee

_Lee said:


> Cardigan : Oasis
> Top: Jane Norman
> Skirt: Topshop
> Necklace: Tiffany & Co.
> Bracelet: Svarovski
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bag: Gucci
> Shoes (not in pic): Charlotte Olympia


Love your cardigan Lee! You always have such pretty tops, jumpers and cardigans.


----------



## ScottyGal

TeeLVee said:


> Love your cardigan Lee! You always have such pretty tops, jumpers and cardigans.



Thanks!   I love that cardigan, the little sailboats are cute! &#9973;


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan - Ralph Lauren
Too - Morgan
Jeans - Topshop
Boots - Dune London 
Necklace - Tiffany & Co.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159




I love your style! The topshop Cape looks lovely on you! X


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Precious_UK said:


> I love your style! The topshop Cape looks lovely on you! X




Thankyou all for such lovely comments! 

Hiya precious uk--- recognise you from mulberry i think..thanks for the compliments the cape is so easy to wear..although maybe more spring with the weather here lol x


----------



## katja_246

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs F/W 11 skirt and boots
> 
> Valentino Secret Garden scarf
> 
> Balenciaga City in Anthracite (2014)
> 
> Sorry, all labels today




Your marc jacobs pieces are great and you have an amazing figure btw!


----------



## katja_246

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159




Your hair is out of this world amazingness!! Great style and I really love the first two coats!


----------



## Freckles1

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159




You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Freckles1

_Lee said:


> Cardigan - Ralph Lauren
> Too - Morgan
> Jeans - Topshop
> Boots - Dune London
> Necklace - Tiffany & Co.




Cool vibe &#128540; I like it!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

katja_246 said:


> Your hair is out of this world amazingness!! Great style and I really love the first two coats!







Freckles1 said:


> You are gorgeous!!




Thank U both so so much !!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jacket: Boohoo
Jeans: Topshop 
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Gucci
Boots: Boohoo
Bracelet: Svarovski 
Wstch: Michael Kors


----------



## nerimanna

i am planning to wear this to a cousin's wedding. attire is "cocktail chic"

miss selfridge sequin coordinates (top & skirt)
zara crystal bib necklace
charles & keith nude pumps
lv altair clutch


----------



## SLCsocialite

Cold weather ootd up on my blog!


----------



## HiTechGirl

I love that red and black shirt, SLCsocialite.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Heels- Zara
Long waistcoat-Zara
Leather pants-h&m
Necklace- Zara
Clutch- mulberry willow


----------



## pavilion

Sweater: Vince
Leggings: Theory
Boots: Rag & Bone Devon
Bag: Chanel


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2864850
> 
> Heels- Zara
> Long waistcoat-Zara
> Leather pants-h&m
> Necklace- Zara
> Clutch- mulberry willow


Beautiful! I have seen your mod shots when I have been lurking on the mulberry forum. You always look stunning.


----------



## TeeLVee

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2864850
> 
> Heels- Zara
> Long waistcoat-Zara
> Leather pants-h&m
> Necklace- Zara
> Clutch- mulberry willow




Wow, what a gorgeous clutch! I love it!


----------



## Stacy31

Ellapretty said:


>




I love your entire outfit! May I ask if you've had any problems with your zara scarf shedding?  I have the same one, and it's shedding like crazy! But it's so warm and stylish, I still wear it constantly! TIA


----------



## ScottyGal

It is freezing today (apparently last night was the coldest in the UK for years!) so wrapping up warm today in this thick cosy jumper, and I'll wear my Barbour jacket on top and UGG gloves too &#9786;

Jumper: French Connection 
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Boots (not in pic): Dune London 
Watch: Michael Kors
Bracelet: Svarovski 
Scarf: Alexander McQueen


----------



## nerimanna

dvf top
h&m jeans
lv mini lin boots
bottega veneta hobo


----------



## nerimanna

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2864850
> 
> Heels- Zara
> Long waistcoat-Zara
> Leather pants-h&m
> Necklace- Zara
> Clutch- mulberry willow


you're so beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

nerimanna said:


> dvf top
> h&m jeans
> lv mini lin boots
> bottega veneta hobo



Love your top - dvf is one of my favs! &#128525;


----------



## nerimanna

_Lee said:


> Love your top - dvf is one of my favs! &#128525;


thank you lee  it's such an easy and versatile top. can be dressy or dress down.


----------



## moomoo84

Two ootds from the weekend!


----------



## quynh_1206

My recent outfits:






Dress worn as top: Asos
Skirt: Asos
Shoes: Sam Edelman
Bag: Kate Spade








Dress: Zara
Shoes: Asos
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## Jazmine2smith

nerimanna said:


> you're so beautiful!




Thankyou so much!&#128513;


----------



## Freckles1

moomoo84 said:


> Two ootds from the weekend!




Totally digging the 2nd ootd!! Those boots are killer!


----------



## moomoo84

Freckles1 said:


> Totally digging the 2nd ootd!! Those boots are killer!



Thank you!!! They get me through our brutal winters here in Canada


----------



## SLCsocialite

HiTechGirl said:


> I love that red and black shirt, SLCsocialite.



Awe thank you so much! Its a fun layering piece!

Heres a peek from last weeks post too!


----------



## Picard

Clothes: total Zara look
Bag: Tod's d-bag (dyied with Tarrago dye in steel gray)
Shoes: Isabel Marant


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> My recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress worn as top: Asos
> Skirt: Asos
> Shoes: Sam Edelman
> Bag: Kate Spade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Zara
> Shoes: Asos
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim


Love that red dress!  Very pretty!


----------



## Ellapretty

Stacy31 said:


> I love your entire outfit! May I ask if you've had any problems with your zara scarf shedding?  I have the same one, and it's shedding like crazy! But it's so warm and stylish, I still wear it constantly! TIA


I bought my scarf online (not from ZARA though the print is identical) and it doesn't shed at all...and it's very warm & cozy &#128523; I've been wearing it everyday &#128077;


----------



## Stacy31

Ellapretty said:


> I bought my scarf online (not from ZARA though the print is identical) and it doesn't shed at all...and it's very warm & cozy &#128523; I've been wearing it everyday &#128077;


 


Thanks! I have the zara scarf and it is identical!! It's very warm, but mine does shed


----------



## ScottyGal

-8 outside only means one thing... big & cosy Burberry scarf time! &#128524;

Coat: Burberry 
Scarf: Burberry
Bag: Gucci
Jeans: Topshop
Cardigan: Principles
Boots: Dune London
Watch: Michael Kors 
Necklace: Accessorize


----------



## forever.elise

&#10084;&#65039;
Burberry scarf
Leather jacket
Louis Vuitton DE Speedy 30


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: South
Jeans: Topshop 
Bag: Gucci
Watch: Michael Kors
Necklace: Kate Spade


----------



## forever.elise

_Lee said:


> Top: South
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Gucci
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Necklace: Kate Spade




Hey Lee, love your bag&#128536;


----------



## ScottyGal

forever.elise said:


> Hey Lee, love your bag&#128536;



Thank you


----------



## nascar fan

katja_246 said:


> Your marc jacobs pieces are great and you have an amazing figure btw!


Thank you!


----------



## Lyra13

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here- I'm on the mulberry forum daily though...here are a few of my ootd recently hope you don't mind me sharing!
> View attachment 2861155
> View attachment 2861157
> View attachment 2861158
> View attachment 2861159




Wow! Your style is amazing and you are beautiful!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

&#128570;

Jumper: Dorothy Perkins 
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Gucci
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## friday13bride

Old navy rock star skinny jeans
Cardigan from Nordstrom 
Franco Sarto boots


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Lyra13 said:


> Wow! Your style is amazing and you are beautiful!!!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

One ootn and two recent ootd &#128513;


----------



## pseze

Jazmine2smith I am inspired by your first outfit. Simply amazing and I dream that I could wear something similar. Love it and you are my crush for the day.


----------



## neverandever

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2871436
> View attachment 2871438
> View attachment 2871457
> 
> One ootn and two recent ootd &#128513;




I love your style &#128525;

Can I ask who made the sleeveless trench in your second photo? I'm coveting it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

pseze said:


> Jazmine2smith I am inspired by your first outfit. Simply amazing and I dream that I could wear something similar. Love it and you are my crush for the day.







neverandever said:


> I love your style &#128525;
> 
> Can I ask who made the sleeveless trench in your second photo? I'm coveting it &#10084;&#65039;




Thankyou both! Of course it was from the Zara studio range aw14 &#128513;


----------



## moomoo84

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2871436
> View attachment 2871438
> View attachment 2871457
> 
> One ootn and two recent ootd &#128513;



You're gorgeous girl!!!! And your style is amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Shrug - Quiz
Dress- Monsoon
Shoes - LK Bennett
Bag- YSL


----------



## KristyDarling

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2871436
> View attachment 2871438
> View attachment 2871457
> 
> One ootn and two recent ootd &#55357;&#56833;



I too covet that long sleeveless coat! It looks amazing on you! Do you mind me asking how tall you are? It would help me figure out whether it'd work for me. I'm a measly 5'2".  By the way, you are striking. Are you a model? If not, you should be.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

KristyDarling said:


> I too covet that long sleeveless coat! It looks amazing on you! Do you mind me asking how tall you are? It would help me figure out whether it'd work for me. I'm a measly 5'2".  By the way, you are striking. Are you a model? If not, you should be.




Thank you! Im quite tall at 5.9...no unfortunately I'm not a model...I have a baby son who takes up a lot of my time lol thank you though thats a lovely compliment!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thank you! Im quite tall at 5.9...no unfortunately I'm not a model...I have a baby son who takes up a lot of my time lol thank you though thats a lovely compliment!



Model-gorgeous AND a baby son! Not fair!  Thanks for answering my question -- if you're 5'9", that means the coat would be dragging on the floor for me.  Story of my life!


----------



## LolasCloset

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2871436
> View attachment 2871438
> View attachment 2871457
> 
> One ootn and two recent ootd &#128513;



Whoa, I love your style. Those shoes are adorable and your outerwear game is ON POINT


----------



## Minion89

My new chanel and Maria Rao dress &#128525;


----------



## kcf68

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2872561
> 
> 
> Shrug - Quiz
> Dress- Monsoon
> Shoes - LK Bennett
> Bag- YSL


Pretty!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Topshop
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Watch: Michael Kors
Bracelet: Svarovski, Thomas Sabo
Bag: Gucci


----------



## moomoo84

Two casual outfits from the past few days..the weather's been all over the place!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

Wearing coat from Stradivarius, scarf and sweater from New Look, Jeans are Urban Outfitters and heels are Guess.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

This weekend ootd(s) &#128513;


----------



## nascar fan

Valentino shoes and scarf.


----------



## nerimanna

party time! went a bit crazy...

lanvin for h&m ruffle dress
LV cancan thigh high boots
accessories (no brand)


----------



## nerimanna

stunning!

to Jazmine2smith... it didn't reply right


----------



## nerimanna

very beautiful Classy_Sassy!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

moomoo84 said:


> Two casual outfits from the past few days..the weather's been all over the place!


cute casual outfits


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

H&M blazer
Select khaki Cami top
Topshop Joni jeans
CL shoes
Tag Heuer Carrera Watch
Chanel Jumbo


----------



## wifeyb

VIP at work
shirt: express
pants: target
tie: Ralph Lauren
shoes: mossimo from target


----------



## heymom

nerimanna said:


> party time! went a bit crazy...
> 
> lanvin for h&m ruffle dress
> LV cancan thigh high boots
> accessories (no brand)



I love the entire look&#128149;


----------



## Funbags1025

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2874533
> 
> View attachment 2874536
> 
> This weekend ootd(s) &#128513;




Gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## Classy_Sassy

nerimanna said:


> very beautiful Classy_Sassy!



Thank you!!


----------



## moomoo84

tua said:


> cute casual outfits



Thank you!!


----------



## moomoo84

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2876083
> 
> 
> 
> H&M blazer
> Select khaki Cami top
> Topshop Joni jeans
> CL shoes
> Tag Heuer Carrera Watch
> Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 2876084



Your watch is gorgeous!!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

moomoo84 said:


> Your watch is gorgeous!!




Thank you! It was an early valentines gift from my husband x


----------



## ScottyGal

Freezing and full of snow outside, so will be wrapping up warm with my UGGs and Barbour jacket..

Jumper: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Gucci
Boots: UGG
Watch: Michael Kors 
Bracelet: Hermès


----------



## SLCsocialite

Catching up on my OOTD's with one of my favorite casual looks!


----------



## ScottyGal

Off out for casual dinner and drinks with friends 

Top: topshop
Jeans: topshop
Boots: blonde + blonde
Bag: Gucci
Bracelets: Hermes and Swarovski 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## moomoo84

My ootds!! I cant wait for spring..so tired of wearing boots 24/7


----------



## StyleEyes

moomoo84 said:


> My ootds!! I cant wait for spring..so tired of wearing boots 24/7




Love your outfits!  Can you id the sweater in the first pic?  It's so cute!


----------



## Slc9

moomoo84 said:


> My ootds!! I cant wait for spring..so tired of wearing boots 24/7



Love your ootd! Can you also ID your boots with the fur


----------



## moomoo84

Slc9 said:


> Love your ootd! Can you also ID your boots with the fur



Thank you!!! They're Uggs..I think the style is called Sundance


----------



## SLCsocialite

My OOTD from the Alt Summit I attended a few weeks ago! 

Rag & Bone Boots
Alexander Wang Emile
Zara Jeans
H&M Tee


----------



## moomoo84

StyleEyes said:


> Love your outfits!  Can you id the sweater in the first pic?  It's so cute!



Thank you!!  the brand is Cocogio..I got it from Winners (Canadian TJ Maxx) and it's definitely one of the best things I've ever found there!


----------



## TeeLVee

moomoo84 said:


> My ootds!! I cant wait for spring..so tired of wearing boots 24/7


Love all your ensemble. Your jackets/sweaters are always gorgeous.


----------



## moomoo84

TeeLVee said:


> Love all your ensemble. Your jackets/sweaters are always gorgeous.



Thank you..you're so sweet!!


----------



## Slc9

moomoo84 said:


> Thank you!!! They're Uggs..I think the style is called Sundance



Thanks!  I thought they were Uggs


----------



## StyleEyes

moomoo84 said:


> Thank you!!  the brand is Cocogio..I got it from Winners (Canadian TJ Maxx) and it's definitely one of the best things I've ever found there!




Thank you!  What a great find for you!!


----------



## friday13bride

JCrew jeans
Gap sweatshirt
Oscar boots
BR scarf.


----------



## Freckles1

friday13bride said:


> View attachment 2884230
> 
> JCrew jeans
> Gap sweatshirt
> Oscar boots
> BR scarf.




Love Oscar boots!! I have the same pair!!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Day2night


----------



## Marylin

friday13bride said:


> View attachment 2884230
> 
> JCrew jeans
> Gap sweatshirt
> Oscar boots
> BR scarf.



Love the color combination! What a happy outfit, you look great!


----------



## friday13bride

Marylin said:


> Love the color combination! What a happy outfit, you look great!




Thank you! Color makes me happy!!


----------



## friday13bride

Freckles1 said:


> Love Oscar boots!! I have the same pair!!!




I so want them in black and can't find them anywhere! My favorite winter boots!!


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## SLCsocialite

Here is my look that I had posted from last week! 

Piperlime Dress, Alexander Wang Bag, New Balance Kicks!


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


>



Lady-like perfection!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cardigan: Upper 5th
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Watch: Michael Kors 
Bag: Gucci
Scarf: Alexander McQueen


----------



## nascar fan

Bratty1919 said:


> Lady-like perfection!


Thank you!
I know I don't dress like most of you, but I am prob 20+ yrs older than most of you.  So I thank you for the compliment!


----------



## TJNEscada

nascar fan said:


>



You look sensational head to toe!!! I should add, you have inspired me to dig out my MiuMiu curvy heels and wear them with tights and a dress!  Fabulous!!!


----------



## nascar fan

TJNEscada said:


> You look sensational head to toe!!! I should add, you have inspired me to dig out my MiuMiu curvy heels and wear them with tights and a dress!  Fabulous!!!


Yes, do!!!!!!!!!  They do curvy heels the best!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Topshop
Watch: Michael Kors
Ring: Charles Rennie Mackintosh
Scarf: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Gucci


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## nerimanna

dinner date

no brand simple black tank top
zara trumpet faux leather skirt
charles & keith heels
bottega veneta hobo


----------



## ScottyGal

Going to my BFs grans 80th.. &#127856;&#127867;&#127863;

Dress: Oh My Love London 
Shoes: Nine West
Bag: Gucci
Necklace: Freedom at Topshop
Bracelets: Hermes and Svarovski 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Going to my BFs grans 80th.. &#127856;&#127867;&#127863;
> 
> Dress: Oh My Love London
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Gucci
> Necklace: Freedom at Topshop
> Bracelets: Hermes and Svarovski
> Watch: Michael Kors


You look gorgeous ! That dress is beautiful.


----------



## Bratty1919

_Lee said:


> Going to my BFs grans 80th.. &#127856;&#127867;&#127863;
> 
> Dress: Oh My Love London
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bag: Gucci
> Necklace: Freedom at Topshop
> Bracelets: Hermes and Svarovski
> Watch: Michael Kors




This is lovely!


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> You look gorgeous ! That dress is beautiful.





Bratty1919 said:


> This is lovely!






Thank you both! Had a wonderful night - lots of food, wine, cake and socialising!


----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying a simple outfit with some great accessories;

Top: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop 
Bag: Gucci
Bracelet: Hermès 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## nerimanna

i turned 30 a few months ago and i think it is time to tune up my style and go for a more polished look.  going for the new & improved mel b style (she has been wearing a lot of zara lately and i think that's great because it's affordable). 

no brand tank top
zara faux leather trumpet skirt
charles & keith pumps
bottega veneta bag






i may have posted same outfit but lighting is better here


----------



## Flip88

nerimanna said:


> dinner date
> 
> no brand simple black tank top
> zara trumpet faux leather skirt
> charles & keith heels
> bottega veneta hobo



Love this


----------



## TeeLVee

nerimanna said:


> i turned 30 a few months ago and i think it is time to tune up my style and go for a more polished look.  going for the new & improved mel b style (she has been wearing a lot of zara lately and i think that's great because it's affordable).
> 
> no brand tank top
> zara faux leather trumpet skirt
> charles & keith pumps
> bottega veneta bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may have posted same outfit but lighting is better here




You look stunning nerimanna! I love the skirt.


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> i turned 30 a few months ago and i think it is time to tune up my style and go for a more polished look.  going for the new & improved mel b style (she has been wearing a lot of zara lately and i think that's great because it's affordable).
> 
> no brand tank top
> zara faux leather trumpet skirt
> charles & keith pumps
> bottega veneta bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may have posted same outfit but lighting is better here




Very nice!


----------



## WineLover

nascar fan said:


>


You look lovely nascar fan.


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Tailored over the knee boots, Rachel Zoe sweater dress.


----------



## SLCsocialite

My OOTD from Monday last week, I love mixing plaids and my blue manolos!


----------



## Rami00

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2871436
> View attachment 2871438
> View attachment 2871457
> 
> One ootn and two recent ootd &#128513;



Ooooo love your scandals? May I know the brand please?


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Dorothy Perkins
Skater skirt: Topshop 
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia 
Bag: Gucci
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## nerimanna

Flip88 said:


> Love this


thank you


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> Very nice!


thank you bratty1919


----------



## nerimanna

TeeLVee said:


> You look stunning nerimanna! I love the skirt.


thank you  i was able to catch the last days of Zara's end of season sale and was surprised seeing the same skirt! had no idea mel b has been wearing zara lately but she looks so chic and lovely i was so inspired


----------



## nascar fan

WineLover said:


> You look lovely nascar fan.


----------



## friday13bride

Here is my ootd..both kids finally went back to school today. They've been sick since jan 23rd!!

Forever21 pants
JCrew denim shirt
JCrew necklace
Nine West boots


----------



## katdhoneybee

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2884267
> 
> View attachment 2884269
> 
> Day2night


Love these looks!


----------



## forever.elise

Sorry I'm not standing up. This was from last weekend. Having dinner and a beautiful restaurant. My fiancé just bought me this Tiffany's necklace that I've wanted for a long time as an early Valentine's Day gift. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## agalarowicz

basic winter stuff


----------



## ScottyGal

Please ignore the mess in the background - we are renovating the house and have been using the spare bedroom to store things until they are fitted! 

Cardigan: Ralph Lauren 
Top: Morgan 
Jeans: Topshop 
Boots: Michael Kors
Watch: Michael Kors 
Bag: Gucci


----------



## icechampagne

My outfit today! 

Blazer: Tiger of Sweden
Top: Brandy Melville
Jeans: Frame Denim
Boots: Rachel Roy
Bag: Fendi


----------



## forever.elise

icechampagne said:


> My outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Tiger of Sweden
> 
> Top: Brandy Melville
> 
> Jeans: Frame Denim
> 
> Boots: Rachel Roy
> 
> Bag: Fendi




I love the hues of blue! &#128153; Your blazer is amazing! Totally my style.


----------



## friday13bride

Blue themed Thursday... 
JCrew sweater
White House black market jeans
Sorel boots
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brrrr.. Getting ready for the big chill in NJ!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here is a OOTD from Alt Summit conference I attended a few weeks back!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

agalarowicz said:


> basic winter stuff



On point.


----------



## Chanel522

SLCsocialite said:


> Here is a OOTD from Alt Summit conference I attended a few weeks back!




Adorable outfit! Love it


----------



## friday13bride

Sick of wearing jeans, even thou it's like 3 degrees out today!!
Loft ruffle skirt and belt
No name sweater from Annie Sez
Wolford tights
Tahari boots


----------



## forever.elise

Outfits of the day will consist of outerwear until we are out of this frozen tundra!!!


----------



## forever.elise

I love this hat!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Here is a OOTD from Alt Summit conference I attended a few weeks back!



Super cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

agalarowicz said:


> basic winter stuff



Love your coat!



Ellapretty said:


>



Very pretty!



SLCsocialite said:


> My OOTD from the Alt Summit I attended a few weeks ago!
> 
> Rag & Bone Boots
> Alexander Wang Emile
> Zara Jeans
> H&M Tee



Great outfit! Love your smile! 



Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2874533
> 
> View attachment 2874536
> 
> This weekend ootd(s) &#128513;



Love your outfits - very chic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Free People lace dress
Christian Louboutin bag
Aquazzura heels





J Crew necklace
Elie Tahari blazer
H&M blouse
Roland Mouret for Banana Republic skirt
Aquazzura heels





Lululemon mesh T
Lululemon bra
Rag & Bone jeans
Prada belt
Chrisitian Louboutin heels
Celine bag





J Crew necklace
J Crew sweatshirt
Rag & Bone jeans
Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## Bratty1919

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Free People lace dress
> Christian Louboutin bag
> Aquazzura heels
> 
> View attachment 2895362
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew necklace
> Elie Tahari blazer
> H&M blouse
> Roland Mouret for Banana Republic skirt
> Aquazzura heels
> 
> View attachment 2895363
> 
> 
> 
> Lululemon mesh T
> Lululemon bra
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Prada belt
> Chrisitian Louboutin heels
> Celine bag
> 
> View attachment 2895364
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew necklace
> J Crew sweatshirt
> Rag & Bone jeans
> Christian Louboutin heels
> 
> View attachment 2895365




Lovely & fantastic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely & fantastic!



Thanks Bratty


----------



## friday13bride

BR skirt and top
Bcbg belt
NineWest over the knee boots
LV bag


----------



## V0N1B2

SLCsocialite said:


> Catching up on my OOTD's with one of my favorite casual looks!


Leafs? 
Girl, Ima have to send you a Canucks jersey. 
I'll trade you for those shoes.

(sorry for the super late post - just catching up on this thread now)


----------



## ScottyGal

Out for Valentine's Day.. dinner then cinema 

Dress: BooHoo
Boots: Marks & Spencer
Bag: Gucci
Watch: Michael Kors 
Bracelets: Svarovski, Hermès


----------



## HGT

Ellapretty said:


>




Beautiful jacket! I that from Chanel?


----------



## Ellapretty

HGT said:


> Beautiful jacket! I that from Chanel?


Thanks! No - although I wish it was chanel &#55357;&#56859; its from an online shop (sheinside). I've linked to it on my latest blog post if you want to see the exact one &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Ralph Lauren Shirt
Topshop Joni Jeans
Tory Burch Shoes
Chanel GST in Black with SHW




Traditional Indian Dress. X


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to meet a friend and go for coffee &#9749;

Top: Topshop 
Jeans: Topshop 
Bag: Gucci
Bracelets: Hermès + Swarovski 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Phase Eight Dress
Pashmina Shawl
Gina Shoes
Chanel Studs

- please excuse the background! X


----------



## katdhoneybee

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2896798
> 
> 
> Phase Eight Dress
> Pashmina Shawl
> Gina Shoes
> Chanel Studs
> 
> - please excuse the background! X


Stunning gown! Love the whole look.


----------



## Jazmine2smith




----------



## michellem

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2897014
> 
> View attachment 2897016


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2897014
> 
> View attachment 2897016


----------



## apl.79

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2896705
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Shirt
> Topshop Joni Jeans
> Tory Burch Shoes
> Chanel GST in Black with SHW
> 
> View attachment 2896708
> 
> 
> Traditional Indian Dress. X


You look very elegant!


----------



## apl.79

_Lee said:


> Out for Valentine's Day.. dinner then cinema
> 
> Dress: BooHoo
> Boots: Marks & Spencer
> Bag: Gucci
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bracelets: Svarovski, Hermès


Cool dress!


----------



## ScottyGal

apl.79 said:


> Cool dress!



Thanks


----------



## nascar fan

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2896705
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Shirt
> Topshop Joni Jeans
> Tory Burch Shoes
> Chanel GST in Black with SHW
> 
> View attachment 2896708
> 
> 
> *Traditional Indian Dress*. X


Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Burberry

For the farmer's market and lunch.

Top: Anthropologie
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Bag: Coach
Shoes: Coach
Bangle: Nordstrom


----------



## Cc1213

Precious_UK said:


> View attachment 2896705
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Shirt
> Topshop Joni Jeans
> Tory Burch Shoes
> Chanel GST in Black with SHW
> 
> View attachment 2896708
> 
> 
> Traditional Indian Dress. X




This is a beautiful look. I actually default to skinnies and RL oxfords all the time - it's such a elegant outfit choice!


----------



## Bitten

Omg, it's been ages since I've posted and I've missed it. Loving the outfits ladies, everyone is looking really nicely put-together  

Valentine's Day - heading out for coffee/late lunch:




Dress: Cacharel
Jewelled flats: Country Road
Bag: Chloe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Guess sheer top
Helmut Lang bra
Topshop skirt
Aquazzura heels
Rings: H&M, Aldo, J Crew, & Cartier


----------



## Bitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Guess sheer top
> Helmut Lang bra
> Topshop skirt
> Aquazzura heels
> Rings: H&M, Aldo, J Crew, & Cartier
> 
> View attachment 2897603



Those shoes - swoon!!  And I love your hair too


----------



## apl.79

Miss Burberry said:


> For the farmer's market and lunch.
> 
> Top: Anthropologie
> Jeans: Lucky Brand
> Bag: Coach
> Shoes: Coach
> Bangle: Nordstrom
> View attachment 2897414


Love the pops of color!


----------



## apl.79

Bitten said:


> Omg, it's been ages since I've posted and I've missed it. Loving the outfits ladies, everyone is looking really nicely put-together
> 
> Valentine's Day - heading out for coffee/late lunch:
> 
> View attachment 2897547
> 
> 
> Dress: Cacharel
> Jewelled flats: Country Road
> Bag: Chloe


I love your dress!  The print is so different and has one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## apl.79

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Guess sheer top
> Helmut Lang bra
> Topshop skirt
> Aquazzura heels
> Rings: H&M, Aldo, J Crew, & Cartier
> 
> View attachment 2897603


You have an enviable closet and great taste in shoes.  Keep sharing!


----------



## quynh_1206

Some recent looks:






Trench: Zara Kids
Dress: Keepsake
Clutch: Coach
Shoes: Asos







Dress: Gap
Belt: Madewell
Sandals: Express
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim







Jacket: French Connection
Dress: Asos
Sandals: Express
Purse: Michael Kors


----------



## Miss Burberry

apl.79 said:


> Love the pops of color!




Thanks. As it is in the 80s I am in full Spring clothes.


----------



## mularice

Valentine's Day outfit..

Burgundy full midi skirt in bonded satin and neoprene - ASOS
Off white crepe strappy top - H&M
Belt - Miu Miu
Shoes - Christian Louboutin

Bag (not shown) - Chanel Lambskin Classic flap bag in black with gold hardware

Jewellery accessories - Hermès, Choppard, diamonds and Chanel


----------



## mularice

quynh_1206 said:


> Some recent looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench: Zara Kids
> Dress: Keepsake
> Clutch: Coach



Love that dress!!


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Omg, it's been ages since I've posted and I've missed it. Loving the outfits ladies, everyone is looking really nicely put-together
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's Day - heading out for coffee/late lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Cacharel
> 
> Jewelled flats: Country Road
> 
> Bag: Chloe




Lovely dress Bitten!  Nice seeing you back.


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Lovely dress Bitten!  Nice seeing you back.



 Thank you my dear, you're always so kind 




Top: Witchery
Pants: Country Road
Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Heels: Jimmy Choo
Bag: Birkin 

This is a light and comfortable work outfit for me for Tuesday - and that is my new (!) Birkin 35 in Blue Jean with PHW - I'm so thrilled with her


----------



## Bitten

apl.79 said:


> I love your dress!  The print is so different and has one of my favorite color combinations.



Oh, thank you!


----------



## quynh_1206

mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit..
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt in bonded satin and neoprene - ASOS
> Off white crepe strappy top - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> 
> Bag (not shown) - Chanel Lambskin Classic flap bag in black with gold hardware
> 
> Jewellery accessories - Hermès, Choppard, diamonds and Chanel


 


Im in love with this whole outfit!


----------



## quynh_1206

Bitten said:


> Thank you my dear, you're always so kind
> 
> View attachment 2898954
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Heels: Jimmy Choo
> Bag: Birkin
> 
> This is a light and comfortable work outfit for me for Tuesday - and that is my new (!) Birkin 35 in Blue Jean with PHW - I'm so thrilled with her


 
Your Birkin is beautiful!


----------



## mularice

quynh_1206 said:


> Im in love with this whole outfit!




Thank you


----------



## nerimanna

action shot from a procession...

zara blazer
giordano knit top
h&m jeans
aerosoles flats
hermes herbag


----------



## nerimanna

mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit..
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt in bonded satin and neoprene - ASOS
> Off white crepe strappy top - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> 
> Bag (not shown) - Chanel Lambskin Classic flap bag in black with gold hardware
> 
> Jewellery accessories - Hermès, Choppard, diamonds and Chanel


love that skirt with that belt


----------



## nerimanna

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2897014
> 
> View attachment 2897016


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Thank you my dear, you're always so kind
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Witchery
> 
> Pants: Country Road
> 
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> 
> Heels: Jimmy Choo
> 
> Bag: Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> This is a light and comfortable work outfit for me for Tuesday - and that is my new (!) Birkin 35 in Blue Jean with PHW - I'm so thrilled with her




My oh my! Your Birkin is ahhhmazing! I love it.


----------



## ilove2shop247

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Guess sheer top
> Helmut Lang bra
> Topshop skirt
> Aquazzura heels
> Rings: H&M, Aldo, J Crew, & Cartier
> 
> View attachment 2897603


love the skirt!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: BooHoo
Skirt: H&M
Bag: Michael Kors 
Watch: Michael Kors 
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia


----------



## Bitten

quynh_1206 said:


> Your Birkin is beautiful!



 Thank you - I'm really loving the colour!



nerimanna said:


> action shot from a procession...
> 
> zara blazer
> giordano knit top
> h&m jeans
> aerosoles flats
> hermes herbag



Gorgeous shot - very cool!



TeeLVee said:


> My oh my! Your Birkin is ahhhmazing! I love it.



Hee hee 'ahhhhhmazing'  I'm so pleased you like it - I think it could be my favourite bag for a while!! I carried her to work again today  And I just realised I'm wearing head to toe Country Road today :shame: 




Top: Country Road
Pants: Country Road
Jacket: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Bag: Hermes


----------



## Bitten

_Lee said:


> Top: BooHoo
> Skirt: H&M
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympia



I love your shoes!! So cute


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Top: BooHoo
> Skirt: H&M
> Bag: Michael Kors
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympia


Love your skirt! You look great.


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> Love your skirt! You look great.





Bitten said:


> I love your shoes!! So cute



Thanks


----------



## nerimanna

Bitten said:


> Thank you - I'm really loving the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shot - very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee 'ahhhhhmazing'  I'm so pleased you like it - I think it could be my favourite bag for a while!! I carried her to work again today  And I just realised I'm wearing head to toe Country Road today :shame:
> 
> View attachment 2899853
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Hermes


thank you bitten! i like your outfits very much - so put together all the time. very chic and classy but comfy


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> Thank you - I'm really loving the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shot - very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee 'ahhhhhmazing'  I'm so pleased you like it - I think it could be my favourite bag for a while!! I carried her to work again today  And I just realised I'm wearing head to toe Country Road today :shame:
> 
> View attachment 2899853
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: Hermes



Looking sharp!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> Those shoes - swoon!!  And I love your hair too





apl.79 said:


> You have an enviable closet and great taste in shoes.  Keep sharing!



Thanks ladies


----------



## mularice

Cape coat - H&M
Leather skinnies - Zara
Shoes - Chanel
Bag - Chanel
Scarf - Alexander McQueen
Accessories - Hermès bracelet stack with diamond tennis bracelet and J12 watch

(Was just wearing a black tee and black sweater underneath the cape)


----------



## euriental

Love the cape coat! You can't go wrong with all black.


----------



## euriental

Hello, all! First time poster, here. Hope I don't make any mistakes.





​
Dress: Emilio Pucci (grabbed at an amazing discount!)
Heels: Sam Edelman
Jewellery: Pierre Cardin


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Primark
Skirt: Jane Norman
Shoes (not in pic): Charlotte Olympia
Bag: Michael Kors
Watch: Michael Kors 
Necklace: Oasis


----------



## TeeLVee

mularice said:


> View attachment 2900574
> 
> 
> Cape coat - H&M
> Leather skinnies - Zara
> Shoes - Chanel
> Bag - Chanel
> Scarf - Alexander McQueen
> Accessories - Hermès bracelet stack with diamond tennis bracelet and J12 watch
> 
> (Was just wearing a black tee and black sweater underneath the cape)


That is one gorgeous cape coat.


----------



## TeeLVee

euriental said:


> Hello, all! First time poster, here. Hope I don't make any mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Dress: Emilio Pucci (grabbed at an amazing discount!)
> Heels: Sam Edelman
> Jewellery: Pierre Cardin


Beautiful ensemble!


----------



## TeeLVee

It's been a while. Just wanted to debut my new kicks. 
Shirt: Hollister
Jeans: Marks & Spencer
Shoes: Timberland
Bag: DVF


----------



## euriental

TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful ensemble!


Thank you! Love your bag in your latest ootd, by the way


----------



## mularice

euriental said:


> Love the cape coat! You can't go wrong with all black.




Thank you! It took me a while to find a cape that looked ok on me!


----------



## mularice

TeeLVee said:


> That is one gorgeous cape coat.




Thank you! So happy I found it and it was such a bargain too!


----------



## TeeLVee

euriental said:


> Thank you! Love your bag in your latest ootd, by the way




Thanks Euriental!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing my blanket scarf as a poncho:


----------



## smashinstyle

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing my blanket scarf as a poncho:



very cute!


----------



## Marylin

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing my blanket scarf as a poncho:



Perfect!


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing my blanket scarf as a poncho:



Super cute &#128077;


----------



## SLCsocialite

TeeLVee said:


> It's been a while. Just wanted to debut my new kicks.
> Shirt: Hollister
> Jeans: Marks & Spencer
> Shoes: Timberland
> Bag: DVF



I LOVE your timbs!


----------



## SLCsocialite

OOTD - Forever21 Blouse, Zara Jeans, Manolo Pumps!


----------



## euriental

SLCsocialite said:


> OOTD - Forever21 Blouse, Zara Jeans, Manolo Pumps!


Your Manolos are SO dreamy!


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> OOTD - Forever21 Blouse, Zara Jeans, Manolo Pumps!




I love your shoes.  They compliment your whole ensemble well.


----------



## moomoo84

Some recent outfits! 

Not sure what order these will upload but here are the details.. 

1) black coat - Zara 
Tee and joggers - Aritzia
Boots - Ugg 

2) white blouse - Zara
Jeans - rag and bone 
Pumps - Nine West 

3) scarf - Zara
Joggers - aritzia
Sweater - bcbgeneration
Booties - acne


----------



## Gimmethebag

Wearing a top by Vince, cream pashmina by Betsey Johnson and a black diamond and moonstone necklace by Jamie Wolf. 

(also, pants )


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Vince silk shirt
BCBG miniskirt
Aquazzura flats


----------



## Bratty1919

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince silk shirt
> BCBG miniskirt
> Aquazzura flats
> 
> View attachment 2904853




Understated yet TDF!


----------



## IramImtiaz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince silk shirt
> 
> BCBG miniskirt
> 
> Aquazzura flats
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904853




Oh! Those flats are to die for &#128525;&#128525; classy outfit &#128076;


----------



## euriental

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince silk shirt
> BCBG miniskirt
> Aquazzura flats
> 
> View attachment 2904853


Gorgeous flats - so elegant!


----------



## euriental

Top: Mango
Skirt: ASOS
Boots: Zara
Belt: thrifted
Bag: Maxmara


----------



## Bratty1919

euriental said:


> Top: Mango
> Skirt: ASOS
> Boots: Zara
> Belt: thrifted
> Bag: Maxmara



Absolutely lovely!


----------



## deltalady

I'm wearing Express shirt dress & tights, Uniqlo sweater, Stuart Weitzman shoes & Valentino bag


----------



## Knicole

mularice said:


> View attachment 2900574
> 
> 
> Cape coat - H&M
> Leather skinnies - Zara
> Shoes - Chanel
> Bag - Chanel
> Scarf - Alexander McQueen
> Accessories - Hermès bracelet stack with diamond tennis bracelet and J12 watch
> 
> (Was just wearing a black tee and black sweater underneath the cape)



So perfect! Huge fan of this look.


----------



## mularice

Knicole said:


> So perfect! Huge fan of this look.




Thanks! Simple and practical dressing for me


----------



## deltalady

Pants|Old Navy
Sweater|Express
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Valentino
Coat|Vintage


----------



## michellem

deltalady said:


> Pants|Old Navy
> Sweater|Express
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Valentino
> Coat|Vintage



Love this look!


----------



## deltalady

michellem said:


> Love this look!



Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

Camo & Kicks for casual Friday today
Sweater|H&M
Blouse|Equipment
Pants|Forever 21
Shoes|Nike Sky High Dunks


----------



## IramImtiaz

Took my beautiful new Speedy B 30 out for the first time! I was terrified and it was raining but everything went perfect - no stains!




Jacket from ASOS
Abaya from Aab Collection
Scarf from New Look


----------



## Christofle

IramImtiaz said:


> Took my beautiful new Speedy B 30 out for the first time! I was terrified and it was raining but everything went perfect - no stains!
> 
> View attachment 2910760
> 
> 
> Jacket from ASOS
> Abaya from Aab Collection
> Scarf from New Look



Cute outfit! Enjoy your new bag !


----------



## forever.elise

IramImtiaz said:


> Took my beautiful new Speedy B 30 out for the first time! I was terrified and it was raining but everything went perfect - no stains!
> 
> View attachment 2910760
> 
> 
> Jacket from ASOS
> Abaya from Aab Collection
> Scarf from New Look




You look beautiful, I too want this bag.&#128525;


----------



## Apelila

*Guess 
*white/silver top free people
*grey 3/4 sleeve H&M
*pants top shop
*MMK flats
*Alexander Wang Rockie handbag


----------



## nerimanna

casual for a painting/art event

deconstructed black top (no brand)
zara faux leather skirt
chanel espadrilles
bottega veneta bag


----------



## IramImtiaz

Christofle said:


> Cute outfit! Enjoy your new bag !




Thank you &#128536;



forever.elise said:


> You look beautiful, I too want this bag.&#128525;




Thanks. You should get it, it's such a lovely bag! I'm lusting over your DE speedy too &#128540;


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## fashion16

nascar fan said:


>




love the skirt. .Where did you get it?


----------



## nascar fan

fashion16 said:


> love the skirt. .Where did you get it?


Here it is.  All sizes available.  
Whatever you think your regular size is, you could do that or probably the next smaller size.  QVC has vanity sizing.
Very nice material.  I love it!

http://www.qvc.com/George-Simonton-Printed-Scuba-Knit-Skirt-with-Seaming-Detail.product.A260606.html?sc=A260606-Targeted&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-25-_-A260606&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a260606.001?$uslarge$


----------



## Bitten

Quick trip to Melbourne for work but also some relaxed me-time  




Top: MSGM (available from Matches)
Pants: Pierucci (very old  )
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe


----------



## ScottyGal

Simple outfit for some Sunday errands..

Top: BooHoo
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Watch: Michael Kors
Necklace: Kate Spade
Bangle: Svarovski


----------



## Bitten

_Lee said:


> Simple outfit for some Sunday errands..
> 
> Top: BooHoo
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Necklace: Kate Spade
> Bangle: Svarovski



Love your necklace!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Bitten said:


> Love your necklace!!!



Thanks  gift from my BF last year when I was in Florida &#127774;&#127906;


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Simple outfit for some Sunday errands..
> 
> Top: BooHoo
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Necklace: Kate Spade
> Bangle: Svarovski


Gorgeous necklace. Also I love the colour on your nails. Can I  ask what it is please?!


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous necklace. Also I love the colour on your nails. Can I  ask what it is please?!



Thanks!

Its Illamasqua 'Charisma'


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bratty1919 said:


> Understated yet TDF!





IramImtiaz said:


> Oh! Those flats are to die for &#128525;&#128525; classy outfit &#128076;





euriental said:


> Gorgeous flats - so elegant!



Thanks ladies


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nascar fan said:


>



Love the outfit, so chic, cozy and warm!



IramImtiaz said:


> Took my beautiful new Speedy B 30 out for the first time! I was terrified and it was raining but everything went perfect - no stains!
> 
> View attachment 2910760
> 
> 
> Jacket from ASOS
> Abaya from Aab Collection
> Scarf from New Look



Cute look, enjoy your new LV! 



nerimanna said:


> casual for a painting/art event
> 
> deconstructed black top (no brand)
> zara faux leather skirt
> chanel espadrilles
> bottega veneta bag



Casual and chic!



euriental said:


> Top: Mango
> Skirt: ASOS
> Boots: Zara
> Belt: thrifted
> Bag: Maxmara



Girl, you are gorgeous


----------



## reginablair

Cropped t-shirt- Forever 21
Leather jacket- BLANK NYC (Nordstrom)
Skirt- Mimu Maxi
Pointed flats- Forever 21
Glasses- Ray Ban Wayfarer


----------



## Bitten

reginablair said:


> Cropped t-shirt- Forever 21
> Leather jacket- BLANK NYC (Nordstrom)
> Skirt- Mimu Maxi
> Pointed flats- Forever 21
> Glasses- Ray Ban Wayfarer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913183



Very cute! And I have to say, your hair looks completely gorgeous - salon-worthy!   

Slightly blah Monday back at work but I have meetings so a suit-look was called for:




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Blazer: Witchery
Heels: Bally
Bag: Chloe

I took my Paraty down to Melbourne for a conference over the weekend and I didn't have time to switch bags this morning - I am kind of loving how fabulously luxe the black Chloe leather is


----------



## misscocktail

Bitten said:


> Quick trip to Melbourne for work but also some relaxed me-time
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: MSGM (available from Matches)
> 
> Pants: Pierucci (very old  )
> 
> Heels: Bally
> 
> Bag: Chloe




I'm new to The Wardrobe section, but this immediately caught my eye. Very classic, just beautiful! Love it &#10084;&#65039;!


----------



## michellem

reginablair said:


> Cropped t-shirt- Forever 21
> Leather jacket- BLANK NYC (Nordstrom)
> Skirt- Mimu Maxi
> Pointed flats- Forever 21
> Glasses- Ray Ban Wayfarer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913183



You look great and your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Linz379

reginablair said:


> Cropped t-shirt- Forever 21
> Leather jacket- BLANK NYC (Nordstrom)
> Skirt- Mimu Maxi
> Pointed flats- Forever 21
> Glasses- Ray Ban Wayfarer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913183


You look lovely.


----------



## Bitten

misscocktail said:


> I'm new to The Wardrobe section, but this immediately caught my eye. Very classic, just beautiful! Love it &#10084;&#65039;!



  Oh, thank you! You're very kind  

I reworked the top for work today - it's 31 degrees (C) and I wanted something simple with trousers in a light-feel fabric:




Top: MSGM
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Pierre Hardy
Bag: Hermes

Close up of my accessories - blue on blue on blue


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Old Navy on the blog today!


----------



## Bitten

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Old Navy on the blog today!



Fabulous! Stripes, tonal coat and shoes and pop of red with the bag - so classic and lovely


----------



## misscocktail

Bitten said:


> Oh, thank you! You're very kind
> 
> 
> 
> I reworked the top for work today - it's 31 degrees (C) and I wanted something simple with trousers in a light-feel fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: MSGM
> 
> Pants: Country Road
> 
> Heels: Pierre Hardy
> 
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my accessories - blue on blue on blue
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914359




I love blue too! &#128516;


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Oh, thank you! You're very kind
> 
> I reworked the top for work today - it's 31 degrees (C) and I wanted something simple with trousers in a light-feel fabric:
> 
> View attachment 2914358
> 
> 
> Top: MSGM
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Pierre Hardy
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> Close up of my accessories - blue on blue on blue
> 
> View attachment 2914359



Lovely outfit hope you are travelling well  can't wait for some cooler weather


----------



## euriental

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the outfit, so chic, cozy and warm!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute look, enjoy your new LV!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you are gorgeous


 Thank you so much!


----------



## euriental

Bitten said:


> Oh, thank you! You're very kind
> 
> I reworked the top for work today - it's 31 degrees (C) and I wanted something simple with trousers in a light-feel fabric:
> 
> View attachment 2914358
> 
> 
> Top: MSGM
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Pierre Hardy
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> Close up of my accessories - blue on blue on blue
> 
> View attachment 2914359


Love this entire outfit! Looking great


----------



## euriental

Bratty1919 said:


> Absolutely lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## euriental

deltalady said:


> Pants|Old Navy
> Sweater|Express
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Valentino
> Coat|Vintage


LOVE this look!


----------



## deltalady

Skirt and jacket|Zara
Sweater|H&M
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Chanel


----------



## apl.79

deltalady said:


> Skirt and jacket|Zara
> Sweater|H&M
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Chanel


Love this!


----------



## apl.79

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Old Navy on the blog today!


Great look for spring!


----------



## apl.79

Bitten said:


> Oh, thank you! You're very kind
> 
> I reworked the top for work today - it's 31 degrees (C) and I wanted something simple with trousers in a light-feel fabric:
> 
> View attachment 2914358
> 
> 
> Top: MSGM
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Pierre Hardy
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> Close up of my accessories - blue on blue on blue
> 
> View attachment 2914359


You always look so polished, and this outfit is no exception.  Love the blue!


----------



## deltalady

euriental said:


> LOVE this look!











apl.79 said:


> Love this!



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaInHeels.com said:


> Old Navy on the blog today!



You look like a star!


----------



## agalarowicz

From a few weeks ago


----------



## deltalady

agalarowicz said:


> From a few weeks ago



Lovely!


----------



## Bitten

misscocktail said:


> I love blue too! &#128516;





euriental said:


> Love this entire outfit! Looking great





apl.79 said:


> You always look so polished, and this outfit is no exception.  Love the blue!



 Thank you ladies - very kind of you all! 



shalomjude said:


> Lovely outfit hope you are travelling well  can't wait for some cooler weather



Hello my dear!! I hope you're well too   I thought of you recently, I've been a very lucky girl as my DF recently gave me the (apparently) last SC slim clutch in Cherry in Australian stores! I've always loved yours, it's so classic and chic and I was quite blown away when he managed to track it down  

The heat is definitely still on - 35C tomorrow apparently


----------



## Bitten

agalarowicz said:


> From a few weeks ago



Gorgeous outfit, I love the coat!!  And I love the fur baby in your avatar  

I'm keeping the theme of light and pared back - it's still so hot  




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Vince (from Matches.com and still available - http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/1008528)
Heels: Bally
Bag: Hermes


----------



## shalomjude

Bitten said:


> Thank you ladies - very kind of you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my dear!! I hope you're well too   I thought of you recently, I've been a very lucky girl as my DF recently gave me the (apparently) last SC slim clutch in Cherry in Australian stores! I've always loved yours, it's so classic and chic and I was quite blown away when he managed to track it down
> 
> The heat is definitely still on - 35C tomorrow apparently



WOW .amazing .. what a beautiful DH you have .he is lucky to have someone with such great taste


----------



## Bitten

shalomjude said:


> WOW .amazing .. what a beautiful DH you have .*he is lucky to have someone with such great taste*



 Hee hee...I don't know if he _always_ sees it that way but he's a pretty good sport generally  

I have a sort of 'bridal' lunch with my family and some friends next weekend and I'm hoping to bust out the cherry clutch then - I'll be channeling your chic


----------



## SLCsocialite

TeeLVee said:


> It's been a while. Just wanted to debut my new kicks.
> Shirt: Hollister
> Jeans: Marks & Spencer
> Shoes: Timberland
> Bag: DVF



I am obsessed with your timbs!


----------



## SLCsocialite

TeeLVee said:


> I love your shoes.  They compliment your whole ensemble well.





euriental said:


> Your Manolos are SO dreamy!



Thank you so much ladies!!! 

I have been kinda MIA lately so here are a few ootd's to play catch up!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!!
> 
> I have been kinda MIA lately so here are a few ootd's to play catch up!




The last look is SO FUN!


----------



## Bratty1919

agalarowicz said:


> From a few weeks ago




So cool and chic - love!


----------



## apl.79

agalarowicz said:


> From a few weeks ago


Beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Primark
Skirt: H&M
Shoes: Charlotte Olympia 
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Coat: Burberry 
Jewellery: Kate Spade (necklace) and Michael Kors (watch)


----------



## euriental

agalarowicz said:


> From a few weeks ago


What a beautiful coat!


----------



## euriental

SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!!
> 
> I have been kinda MIA lately so here are a few ootd's to play catch up!


Lovely style - I adore the last look, very elegant and chic!


----------



## euriental

Playing dress up during a staycation this weekend 

Dress: Gestuz


----------



## michellem

euriental said:


> Playing dress up during a staycation this weekend
> 
> Dress: Gestuz



Just gorgeous!


----------



## deltalady

Dress and Scarf|Uniqlo
Booties|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## LKKay

euriental said:


> Playing dress up during a staycation this weekend
> 
> Dress: Gestuz



Stunning!


----------



## Bratty1919

euriental said:


> Playing dress up during a staycation this weekend
> 
> Dress: Gestuz



Wow!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Off to a date with hubby


----------



## Bitten

_Lee said:


> Top: Primark
> Skirt: H&M
> Shoes: Charlotte Olympia
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Coat: Burberry
> Jewellery: Kate Spade (necklace) and Michael Kors (watch)



That damier azure looks so crisp against your trench


----------



## Bitten

Pared back for the last two days of the working week  




Top: LK Bennett
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Belt: YSL
Bag: Hermes




Top: Chloe
Pants: Country Road
Heels: Bally
Bag: LV


----------



## ScottyGal

Bitten said:


> That damier azure looks so crisp against your trench



Thanks! I love whites/creams, DA with my trench coat is one of my favourite combos


----------



## shoepursemomma

Dress : asos
Shoes:Manolos 
Purse: Chanel timeless clutch


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Pared back for the last two days of the working week
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> 
> Pants: Country Road
> 
> Heels: Bally
> 
> Belt: YSL
> 
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Chloe
> 
> Pants: Country Road
> 
> Heels: Bally
> 
> Bag: LV




Looking great as always, Bitten. I especially adore your Chloe top. 
After a week abroad, I would like to share my photo from Iceland, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



not much of an OOTD though but the view is magnificent. 
Jacket: Columbia
Jeans: Topshop
Bag: H&M
Shoes: Timberland


----------



## twosmallwonders

skirt weather in Cali again


----------



## smashinstyle

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2919866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt weather in Cali again



gorgeous skirt! do you mind sharing where you purchased it? i've been looking for one like this for ages


----------



## Bitten

TeeLVee said:


> Looking great as always, Bitten. I especially adore your Chloe top.
> After a week abroad, I would like to share my photo from Iceland,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919376
> 
> not much of an OOTD though but the view is magnificent.
> Jacket: Columbia
> Jeans: Topshop
> Bag: H&M
> Shoes: Timberland



 Wow, that view is AMAZING!!! And that outfit is fabulous - how many people can still look chic in those conditions?? You pull it off superbly


----------



## forever.elise

Calvin Klein top
Levi's
Tory Burch belt
Tory Burch Riva flats
Louis Vuitton Neo Neverfull
Burberry scarf


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> Pared back for the last two days of the working week
> 
> View attachment 2917911
> 
> 
> Top: LK Bennett
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Belt: YSL
> Bag: Hermes
> 
> View attachment 2917912
> 
> 
> Top: Chloe
> Pants: Country Road
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: LV



Always love you polished looks!!



shoepursemomma said:


> Dress : asos
> Shoes:Manolos
> Purse: Chanel timeless clutch
> View attachment 2919359



Lovely!



twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2919866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skirt weather in Cali again



Gorgeous!



twosmallwonders said:


> Off to a date with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917760



Hope you had fun!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

euriental said:


> Playing dress up during a staycation this weekend
> 
> Dress: Gestuz



Oh my... 




agalarowicz said:


> From a few weeks ago



Casual and chic!



deltalady said:


> Skirt and jacket|Zara
> Sweater|H&M
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Chanel



Very nice!


----------



## ScottyGal

Outfit from last nights party:

Dress: Lipsy London
Shoes: Nine West
Bracelets: Hermès and Thomas Sabo
Necklace: Oasis


----------



## Chanel522

_Lee said:


> Outfit from last nights party:
> 
> Dress: Lipsy London
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bracelets: Hermès and Thomas Sabo
> Necklace: Oasis




Love this. So pretty!


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Outfit from last nights party:
> 
> Dress: Lipsy London
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bracelets: Hermès and Thomas Sabo
> Necklace: Oasis


Gorgeous outfit. You look beautiful.


----------



## michellem

_Lee said:


> Outfit from last nights party:
> 
> Dress: Lipsy London
> Shoes: Nine West
> Bracelets: Hermès and Thomas Sabo
> Necklace: Oasis



Very pretty!


----------



## ScottyGal

michellem said:


> Very pretty!





Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. You look beautiful.





Chanel522 said:


> Love this. So pretty!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Helmut Lang dress
J Crew Sweater
Aquazzura heels





Roland Mouret dress
Chanel Reissue bag
Valentino Rockstud heels
Jewelry by Cartier, Hermes, Eddie Borgo, David Yurman, and Rolex


----------



## Bitten

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Helmut Lang dress
> J Crew Sweater
> Aquazzura heels
> 
> View attachment 2921353
> 
> 
> 
> Roland Mouret dress
> Chanel Reissue bag
> Valentino Rockstud heels
> Jewelry by Cartier, Hermes, Eddie Borgo, David Yurman, and Rolex
> 
> View attachment 2921358


 
Stunning!!! What was that last outfit for?? You look completely amazing, head to toe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bitten said:


> Stunning!!! What was that last outfit for?? You look completely amazing, head to toe!



Thanks B! It was for Nordies' Opening Gala 
I don't dress like that when I typically go shopping...


----------



## euriental

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!


  Thank you!


----------



## euriental

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Helmut Lang dress
> J Crew Sweater
> Aquazzura heels
> 
> View attachment 2921353
> 
> 
> 
> Roland Mouret dress
> Chanel Reissue bag
> Valentino Rockstud heels
> Jewelry by Cartier, Hermes, Eddie Borgo, David Yurman, and Rolex
> 
> View attachment 2921358


Gorgeous dress! Love your accessories, too


----------



## euriental

michellem said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thank you, Michelle!


----------



## euriental

LKKay said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> Wow, that view is AMAZING!!! And that outfit is fabulous - how many people can still look chic in those conditions?? You pull it off superbly




Haha, thanks Bitten! Always so sweet. &#128522;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

euriental said:


> Gorgeous dress! Love your accessories, too



Thank you


----------



## Bitten

It's still so hot!! Keeping cool in silk trousers and streamlined accessories:




Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
Pants: Vince
Heels: Bally
Bag: LV

Debuting my new (!) LV soft lockit PM in Galet


----------



## Jeneen

Bitten said:


> It's still so hot!! Keeping cool in silk trousers and streamlined accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> 
> Pants: Vince
> 
> Heels: Bally
> 
> Bag: LV
> 
> 
> 
> Debuting my new (!) LV soft lockit PM in Galet




Looking fab! Love the pants.


----------



## michellem

Bitten said:


> It's still so hot!! Keeping cool in silk trousers and streamlined accessories:
> 
> View attachment 2923082
> 
> 
> Top: Vivienne Westwood Anglomania
> Pants: Vince
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: LV
> 
> Debuting my new (!) LV soft lockit PM in Galet



You always look so classy! &#128149; the bag too!


----------



## agalarowicz

american retro, john richmond and j. crew


----------



## Bitten

Jeneen said:


> Looking fab! Love the pants.



 You're so kind - DF calls this type of pants my 'happy' pants  



michellem said:


> You always look so classy! &#128149; the bag too!



 I am blown away by the bag, to be honest. It's so understated and elegant -  I am excited to be in this particular LV club


----------



## deltalady

Dress|H&M
BootiesIRag & Bone
Trench|Old Navy


----------



## absolutpink

agalarowicz said:


> american retro, john richmond and j. crew


 
Love this look!


----------



## anniepersian

This was me yesterday on the school run


----------



## anniepersian

And this was me today on the school run.....the pink satchel really cheers me up!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Haven't posted in a while. But this was my outfit this past weekend.


----------



## ScottyGal

anniepersian said:


> And this was me today on the school run.....the pink satchel really cheers me up!



Looking great!

This pic has just reminded me that i havent wore my Cambridge Satchel in months!


----------



## Yuki85

agalarowicz said:


> american retro, john richmond and j. crew



I love your look 
May I ask where did you get the jacket? thanks


----------



## euriental

anniepersian said:


> This was me yesterday on the school run


Love this casual chic look! Especially the jacket.


----------



## euriental

LBD for an evening of cocktails during a staycation last weekend:







Dress: Stella McCartney
Heels: unbranded
Clutch: Michael Kors
Earrings: ASOS


----------



## deltalady

Just a simple white shirt and jeans day.
Blouse|Equipment
Jeans|Joe's Jeans
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Bratty1919

anniepersian said:


> This was me yesterday on the school run




Very nice!


----------



## Bratty1919

euriental said:


> LBD for an evening of cocktails during a staycation last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Stella McCartney
> Heels: unbranded
> Clutch: Michael Kors
> Earrings: ASOS




You look great!


----------



## Cc1213

First post here.

Top: St. John knit 
Pants: free people
Shoes: Just Cavalli
Purse (not pictured) LV Speedy


----------



## anniepersian

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2927414
> 
> 
> First post here.
> 
> Top: St. John knit
> Pants: free people
> Shoes: Just Cavalli
> Purse (not pictured) LV Speedy




oh wow I love that top! is it a cardigan? those buttons are darling!!


----------



## Cc1213

anniepersian said:


> oh wow I love that top! is it a cardigan? those buttons are darling!!




Thank you . It's actually a blazer of sorts, with heart buttons. Also, the back pops into a collar with a gold chain detail (you can't really tell from my picture)


----------



## cojordan

deltalady said:


> Just a simple white shirt and jeans day.
> Blouse|Equipment
> Jeans|Joe's Jeans
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman



I love it!! Would you please give details on your necklace? Thank you.


----------



## deltalady

cojordan said:


> I love it!! Would you please give details on your necklace? Thank you.



Thank you! The necklace is from H&M.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dress: Topshop 
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Bracelet: Svarovski 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## anniepersian

Shopping in central London yesterday


----------



## anniepersian

What I wore today.....finally a non designer bag! lool


----------



## cojordan

anniepersian said:


> oh wow I love that top! is it a cardigan? those buttons are darling!!





Cc1213 said:


> Thank you . It's actually a blazer of sorts, with heart buttons. Also, the back pops into a collar with a gold chain detail (you can't really tell from my picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927652



So cute. I love St John.


----------



## Msdrythni

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!




I love your dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## twosmallwonders

date night with hubby


----------



## Sass

IramImtiaz said:


> Took my beautiful new Speedy B 30 out for the first time! I was terrified and it was raining but everything went perfect - no stains!
> 
> View attachment 2910760
> 
> 
> Jacket from ASOS
> Abaya from Aab Collection
> Scarf from New Look




Love all of it! Hope the speedy has been out for another adventure?


----------



## pringirl

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2928635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> date night with hubby



So chic!


----------



## deltalady

Sunday Funday outfit


----------



## Ellapretty

Metallic necklace and heels:


----------



## Bitten

yoyotomatoe said:


> Haven't posted in a while. But this was my outfit this past weekend.



 That Chanel!!



deltalady said:


> Just a simple white shirt and jeans day.
> Blouse|Equipment
> Jeans|Joe's Jeans
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman



Love this outfit - so simple but looks so great - I especially love the wash of your jeans!   

Bright and cheerful for Monday (although tbh that's the last thing I feel):







Top: Country Road
Pants: Country Road
Jacket: Weekend Maxmara
Heels: Bally
Bag: LV


----------



## Marylin

Bitten said:


> :
> Bright and cheerful for Monday (although tbh that's the last thing I feel):
> 
> View attachment 2930013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930014
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Weekend Maxmara
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: LV



Saw the first picture and thought: what does she mean, cheerful? But then I saw the second and totally agree. Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: Topshop
Shoes: Louis Vuitton 
Bag: Louis Vuitton 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Haven't posted for a while- heres a few I can find!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930192
> 
> View attachment 2930194
> 
> View attachment 2930195
> 
> View attachment 2930198
> 
> 
> Haven't posted for a while- heres a few I can find!



Lovely - especially the 3rd and 4th!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Metallic necklace and heels:




Love the metallic accents!


----------



## Bratty1919

Bitten said:


> That Chanel!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit - so simple but looks so great - I especially love the wash of your jeans!
> 
> Bright and cheerful for Monday (although tbh that's the last thing I feel):
> 
> View attachment 2930013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930014
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> Pants: Country Road
> Jacket: Weekend Maxmara
> Heels: Bally
> Bag: LV



I LOVE that yellow jacket!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Sass said:


> Love all of it! Hope the speedy has been out for another adventure?



Thank you. Yes, it's been out with me allll weekend! It's such a delight to use


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> Metallic necklace and heels:



Love this look! It's stylish yet simple...I'm going to attempt to copy this-you've inspired me &#128521;


----------



## michellem

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930192
> 
> View attachment 2930194
> 
> View attachment 2930195
> 
> View attachment 2930198
> 
> 
> Haven't posted for a while- heres a few I can find!



As always, love ALL of your looks! You look gorg &#128077;


----------



## Ellapretty

Bratty1919 said:


> Love the metallic accents!





michellem said:


> Love this look! It's stylish yet simple...I'm going to attempt to copy this-you've inspired me &#128521;



Thanks - so glad you liked the outfit


----------



## Bitten

Marylin said:


> Saw the first picture and thought: what does she mean, cheerful? But then I saw the second and totally agree. Looks fantastic on you!


 
Hahaha, I didn't even think of that, you're right! Bit sombre in that first pic  



_Lee said:


> Top: Jane Norman
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton
> Bag: Louis Vuitton
> Watch: Michael Kors


 
Love the charm on your speedy - so cute!  



Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930192
> 
> View attachment 2930194
> 
> View attachment 2930195
> 
> View attachment 2930198
> 
> 
> Haven't posted for a while- heres a few I can find!


 
Stunning outfits - you own them!  



Bratty1919 said:


> I LOVE that yellow jacket!


 
 She's definitely working her way in as a firm wardrobe favourite!


----------



## princess621

Ellapretty said:


> Metallic necklace and heels:




Cute outfit!![emoji4]


----------



## anniepersian

Here are a few of mine over the past few days   weather in London is horrible at the moment lol


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ellapretty said:


> Metallic necklace and heels:




Do you mind sharing what brand your blouse is?  Looking for something just like it!


----------



## Ellapretty

princess621 said:


> Cute outfit!![emoji4]





gottaluvmybags said:


> Do you mind sharing what brand your blouse is?  Looking for something just like it!



Thanks - it's from H&M!


----------



## bag in black

deltalady said:


> Dress and Scarf|Uniqlo
> Booties|Stuart Weitzman


wow , it's a great Outfit


----------



## Christofle

Ellapretty said:


> Thanks - it's from H&M!



Super cute


----------



## deltalady

Jeans|Zara, Tee|H&M, Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## agalarowicz

more old j.crew stuffs


----------



## anniepersian

shopping over the weekend, finally some decent weather lol


----------



## anniepersian

one more from sunday, I was very happy as I went to a vintage sale where everything was £1!  so I got a coat, jacket and cardigan for £3! lool


----------



## SLCsocialite

Paying catch up with a few more looks!


----------



## Myrkur

Haven't been here in a while! I love my WOC, So practical


----------



## jenjen1964

anniepersian said:


> one more from sunday, I was very happy as I went to a vintage sale where everything was £1!  so I got a coat, jacket and cardigan for £3! lool



I love how you take your simple basics and make the AMAZING with your great accessories and smile


----------



## TeeLVee

Bitten said:


> That Chanel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit - so simple but looks so great - I especially love the wash of your jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and cheerful for Monday (although tbh that's the last thing I feel):
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Country Road
> 
> Pants: Country Road
> 
> Jacket: Weekend Maxmara
> 
> Heels: Bally
> 
> Bag: LV




Love your LV.  You always have such gorgeous bags.


----------



## TeeLVee

SLCsocialite said:


> Paying catch up with a few more looks!




Beautiful ensemble! I especially adore your tulle and springstyle.


----------



## deltalady

Jumpsuit|H&M 
Blazer|Bebe
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Valentino


----------



## quynh_1206

Jumpsuit: Forever 21
Shoes: Forever 21
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## forever.elise

Burberry House Check scarf in Trench
Burberry purple House Check kilt 
Burberry Haymarket rain boots 
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30, DE
Ray-Ban Wayfarers original tilt


----------



## SLCsocialite

TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful ensemble! I especially adore your tulle and springstyle.



Thank you so much! I have a lot of catching up to do. I have been on a MIA hiatus lately...


----------



## Ellapretty

Dressed up for Toronto Fashion Week in a Rachel Sin dress, ZARA jacket, Chanel WOC and Old Navy heels:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

F21 dress and shoes
LV Empreinte Montaigne


----------



## Miss Burberry

Top: Altuzarra for Target
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Shoes: Burberry
Sunglasses: Burberry
Purse: Louis Vuitton


----------



## ScottyGal

Watch: Michael Kors
Jeans: Topshop
Scarf: Alexander McQueen 
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Boots: Topshop


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Clover Canyon dress
**Bottega Veneta clutch*
*Valentino Rockstuds*


----------



## ScottyGal

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Clover Canyon dress
> **Bottega Veneta clutch*
> *Valentino Rockstuds*
> 
> View attachment 2947501



Love your outfit, especially your rockstuds!


----------



## Ellapretty

From this weekend:


----------



## michellem

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Clover Canyon dress
> **Bottega Veneta clutch*
> *Valentino Rockstuds*
> 
> View attachment 2947501



Gorgeous &#128077;


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> From this weekend:



This is very pretty!


----------



## Miss Burberry

From this weekend.
Dress: astr
Scarf: DVF
Purse: Coach
Shoes Steve Madden


----------



## Miss Burberry

And from this morning running errands before class.
Top: Anthropologie
Scarf: Not sure because I usually cut the tags off so they don't get in the way
Jeans: Lucky Brand
Shoes: YSL
Purse: Burberry


----------



## anniepersian

jenjen1964 said:


> I love how you take your simple basics and make the AMAZING with your great accessories and smile



Aww thank you! that is so sweet of you to say!


----------



## anniepersian

Shopping today Oxford Street 

jeans: primark
top: mango
scarf: h&m
bag: LV neverfull

My coat cost an amazing £1.....yes one pound from a vintage sale over a week ago!


----------



## chocochip

Spring it is! Pastel ensemble. Sweater and button down by NY&C, pink Varriale bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ellapretty said:


> Dressed up for Toronto Fashion Week in a Rachel Sin dress, ZARA jacket, Chanel WOC and Old Navy heels:




Pretty as always!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: Myleene Klass for very.co.uk
Jeans: Topshop
Boots: H&M
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## nerimanna

zara top
h&m jeans
janeo pumps
vintage Chanel kelly


----------



## Miss Burberry

chocochip said:


> Spring it is! Pastel ensemble. Sweater and button down by NY&C, pink Varriale bag




Love your outfit. It is very Spring inspired.


----------



## Miss Burberry

nerimanna said:


> zara top
> h&m jeans
> janeo pumps
> vintage Chanel kelly




Love the white. Very nice outfit.


----------



## chocochip

Miss Burberry said:


> Love your outfit. It is very Spring inspired.



Thank you


----------



## Ellapretty

Got my new bag yesterday &#55357;&#56832; Rebecca Minkoff bag large quilted affair.


----------



## Ellapretty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Pretty as always!!



Thank you


----------



## apl.79

Ellapretty said:


> From this weekend:


Beautiful dress!


----------



## nerimanna

Miss Burberry said:


> Love the white. Very nice outfit.


thank you miss burberry  have a great day!


----------



## ScottyGal

Off out for shopping ane lunch with my mum &#128109;&#128092;:


----------



## forever.elise




----------



## HeartMyMJs

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2950032




Look at you!!  Hot thang!!!  Love it!


----------



## forever.elise

HeartMyMJs said:


> Look at you!!  Hot thang!!!  Love it!




Hahaha awwww thank you, my dear[emoji8]


----------



## dangerouscurves

The first time I wear a Lumberjack shirt. Bag: Miu Miu. Boots: Tamaris.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

_Lee said:


> Love your outfit, especially your rockstuds!





michellem said:


> Gorgeous &#128077;



Thanks ladies! Happy Easter everyone :buttercup:


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellapretty said:


> Got my new bag yesterday &#65533;&#65533; Rebecca Minkoff bag large quilted affair.


 
Love this look! The Affair really complements. Love the shoes too!


----------



## nerimanna

tory burch dress
no brand espadrilles
hermes herbag


----------



## Fifitrix

SLCsocialite said:


> Paying catch up with a few more looks!


 
You are ALWAYS so immaculate...simply stunning!


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> tory burch dress
> no brand espadrilles
> hermes herbag



Love this!


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this!


thanks!  have a great day!


----------



## Ivan4

mularice said:


> Valentine's Day outfit..
> 
> Burgundy full midi skirt in bonded satin and neoprene - ASOS
> Off white crepe strappy top - H&M
> Belt - Miu Miu
> Shoes - Christian Louboutin
> 
> Bag (not shown) - Chanel Lambskin Classic flap bag in black with gold hardware
> 
> Jewellery accessories - Hermès, Choppard, diamonds and Chanel




You look stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [emoji94]


----------



## CamillaCPH

Hi Ladies (and guys!?).  Can I join you even though i'm not a tall, skinny, beautiful model-ish type with semi prof. pictures? And not even from the US..


----------



## anniepersian

wearing my new primark cardigan and bag


----------



## anniepersian

Yesterday at Harrods and Selfridges


----------



## Miss Burberry

CamillaCPH said:


> Hi Ladies (and guys!?).  Can I join you even though i'm not a tall, skinny, beautiful model-ish type with semi prof. pictures? And not even from the US..




Please join! Of the many attributes you listed I am only from the US, but I still try to share when I can.  It's fun, join the club.


----------



## apl.79

nerimanna said:


> tory burch dress
> no brand espadrilles
> hermes herbag


Love this!  The photo is amazing too!


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday. 
Dress|Ann Taylor
Shoes|Sophia Webster
Bag|YSL


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Yesterday.
> Dress|Ann Taylor
> Shoes|Sophia Webster
> Bag|YSL


 
You look amazing-love the outfit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

deltalady said:


> Yesterday.
> Dress|Ann Taylor
> Shoes|Sophia Webster
> Bag|YSL




All lovely!!  Great outfit!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Fifitrix said:


> You are ALWAYS so immaculate...simply stunning!





TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful ensemble! I especially adore your tulle and springstyle.



Awe thank you both so much! I seriously love this thread everyone looks amazing and is so supportive!

Here are a few more updated looks from my blog!


----------



## deltalady

HeartMyMJs said:


> All lovely!!  Great outfit!











hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing-love the outfit.



Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving floral pants for Spring - with my Minkoff Quilted Affair:


----------



## Leda

Ellapretty said:


> Loving floral pants for Spring - with my Minkoff Quilted Affair:


Very pretty look.
Nice pants. 
Congratulations !


----------



## Abby305

Shirt is Banana Republic
Skirt is GAP
Shoes are Prada.


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday:
Top|ASOS
Skirt|NY & Co
Shoes|Zara


----------



## deltalady

Today:
Shirt|H&M
Jeans|Joe's Jeans
Shoes|Brian Atwood


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> Yesterday.
> Dress|Ann Taylor
> Shoes|Sophia Webster
> Bag|YSL


Love this!


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> Today:
> Shirt|H&M
> Jeans|Joe's Jeans
> Shoes|Brian Atwood


Love this too!  Simple but yet so stylish.  You go girl.


----------



## deltalady

snibor said:


> Love this too!  Simple but yet so stylish.  You go girl.











snibor said:


> Love this!



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## nerimanna

off to the mall

cosabella tank top
warehouse floral leggings
chanel espadrilles
hermes herbag


----------



## michellem

deltalady said:


> Yesterday:
> Top|ASOS
> Skirt|NY & Co
> Shoes|Zara



Love this! Very flattering too &#128521;


----------



## kcf68

nerimanna said:


> off to the mall
> 
> cosabella tank top
> warehouse floral leggings
> chanel espadrilles
> hermes herbag


Cute !


----------



## deltalady

michellem said:


> Love this! Very flattering too &#128521;



Thank you!


----------



## agalarowicz

burberry brit jacket, mother jeans, manolo pumps and fendi bag


----------



## maddie66

J. Crew blazer, 7 jeans, Rag & Bone booties and Balenciaga bag.


----------



## apl.79

agalarowicz said:


> burberry brit jacket, mother jeans, manolo pumps and fendi bag


You look great, and that trench is perfect!


----------



## Birdonce

agalarowicz said:


> burberry brit jacket, mother jeans, manolo pumps and fendi bag



Adorable look, and awesome blog considering you are in the midst of residency! I guess brainstorming ideas during that third hour of interminable ICU rounds keeps your sanity


----------



## quynh_1206

Top: Raga LA
Jeans: Zara
Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
Shoes: Forever 21


----------



## kcf68

quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Raga LA
> Jeans: Zara
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
> Shoes: Forever 21


Cute!  Love your hair!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

agalarowicz said:


> burberry brit jacket, mother jeans, manolo pumps and fendi bag




Lovely outfit!!



maddie66 said:


> J. Crew blazer, 7 jeans, Rag & Bone booties and Balenciaga bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960615




Love it!!



quynh_1206 said:


> Top: Raga LA
> Jeans: Zara
> Bag: 3.1 Phillip Lim
> Shoes: Forever 21




Love this whole look.  Oh that bag!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Jane Norman
Jeans: M&S
Shoes: Charming Charlie
Bag: Louis Vuitton
Bracelet: Hermès 
Watch: Michael Kors


----------



## 1DaySoon

outfit 1: Bloomies dress and necklace, Michael Kors studded booties

Outfit2: Ross pants and DIY shirt

outfit 3: H& M Skirt and blouse, joan and david shoes


outfit 4: Michael Kors leather bomber,V ictorias Secret sheer shirt, Bloomingdales sequin skirt, Manolo shoes


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday
Dress|BCBG
Shoes|Gucci


----------



## deltalady

Today
Dress|The Gap
Shoes|Christian Louboutin


----------



## chambersb

Dress: Old Navy
Cardigan: Unknown
Tights: Forever 21
Shoes: Naturalizer

I'm an avid thrifter and I'm happy to say this whole ensemble was less than $20.  Please excuse the mess, I'm settling into a new place.


----------



## ScottyGal

Tshirt: Tee & Cake
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Louis Vuitton 
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## pseze

deltalady said:


> Today
> Dress|The Gap
> Shoes|Christian Louboutin



I am in love with the pictures you post. I adore the outfits and as much the backyard scenery you are framed in. This dress is amazing as well the BCBG dress in the previous post.


----------



## deltalady

pseze said:


> I am in love with the pictures you post. I adore the outfits and as much the backyard scenery you are framed in. This dress is amazing as well the BCBG dress in the previous post.



Thank you! I worry about taking pics back there because DH doesn't cut it as often as he does the front.


----------



## deltalady

Today
Blazer|Bebe
Tank|H&M
Jeans|Joe's Jeans
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## CamillaCPH

Wauw! You all look amazing! 

I'm wearing: Amisu shirt, H&M cardigan, Gina Tricot jeans and Duo boots. The bracelet is from byBiehl.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

deltalady said:


> Yesterday
> Dress|BCBG
> Shoes|Gucci


 Deltalady I love your style


----------



## deltalady

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Deltalady I love your style



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

F21 Coat
Target Skirt
Theory Top
Zara Shoes
LV Montaigne


----------



## Ellapretty

Jacob jacket, H&M necklace & Minkoff bag:


----------



## MIXT

Wearing Zara jacket & Sweater, Mango heels, Costes jeans and bag by Marc B.


----------



## Jesssh

Ellapretty said:


> Jacob jacket, H&M necklace & Minkoff bag:



This is so cute!


----------



## kcf68

MIXT said:


> Wearing Zara jacket & Sweater, Mango heels, Costes jeans and bag by Marc B.


Love the outfit!


----------



## anniepersian

Day off work
Jeans: Primark
Jacket: Topshop
T shirt: Primark
Scarf: H&M 
Bag: LV Alma


----------



## deltalady

Headed to lunch with my parents
Linen shorts|Forever 21
Blouse|H&M
Shoes|Jimmy Choo
Bag|Chanel


----------



## sr1856

MIXT said:


> Wearing Zara jacket & Sweater, Mango heels, Costes jeans and bag by Marc B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mixtfashion.com


love the outfit, tres chic


----------



## sr1856

Ellapretty said:


> Jacob jacket, H&M necklace & Minkoff bag:


lovely outfit.


----------



## steffysstyle

Top: Boohoo
Shorts: Vero Moda
Bag & Ballerina's: Chanel


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Freckles1

anniepersian said:


> Day off work
> Jeans: Primark
> Jacket: Topshop
> T shirt: Primark
> Scarf: H&M
> Bag: LV Alma




Gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Headed to lunch with my parents
> Linen shorts|Forever 21
> Blouse|H&M
> Shoes|Jimmy Choo
> Bag|Chanel




Your gams are fantastic!! Jealous!! [emoji7]


----------



## michellem

Ellapretty said:


> Jacob jacket, H&M necklace & Minkoff bag:



Love this!


----------



## deltalady

Freckles1 said:


> Your gams are fantastic!! Jealous!! [emoji7]



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## deltalady

Today
Dress|Uniqlo
Shoes|Jimmy Choo
Necklace|H&M


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Today
> Dress|Uniqlo
> Shoes|Jimmy Choo
> Necklace|H&M




Fantastic!!! Love all white! And the shoes are gorgy!! 
Going to get my spray tan Wednesday [emoji12]


----------



## deltalady

Thank you Freckles! I thought the white made the shoes pop!


----------



## deltalady

Today
Blouse|BCBG
Pants|Old Navy
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## michellem

deltalady said:


> Today
> Blouse|BCBG
> Pants|Old Navy
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman



Gorgeous!


----------



## SLCsocialite

OOTD Update


----------



## deltalady

michellem said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

nothing special.
just blues.
I love blues.


----------



## Freckles1

nascar fan said:


> nothing special.
> 
> just blues.
> 
> I love blues.




Blue is SO hot right now!! Love your outfit - the skirt is fantastic!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

nascar fan said:


> nothing special.
> just blues.
> I love blues.


 Lovely


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> OOTD Update




There are awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

steffysstyle said:


> Top: Boohoo
> Shorts: Vero Moda
> Bag & Ballerina's: Chanel




Holy - this is gorgeous!


----------



## libertygirl

steffysstyle said:


> Top: Boohoo
> Shorts: Vero Moda
> Bag & Ballerina's: Chanel



Cute! Love that Chanel mini


----------



## libertygirl

deltalady said:


> Today
> Blouse|BCBG
> Pants|Old Navy
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman



Love your shoes! Are they comfy? Looking at several pairs of Stuart Weitzmans but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger - I don't really need yet another pair of uncomfy heels


----------



## libertygirl

nascar fan said:


> nothing special.
> just blues.
> I love blues.



*Beautiful* blues you mean!


----------



## steffysstyle

libertygirl said:


> Cute! Love that Chanel mini



Thank you Libertygirl and Bratty1919!


----------



## deltalady

libertygirl said:


> Love your shoes! Are they comfy? Looking at several pairs of Stuart Weitzmans but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger - I don't really need yet another pair of uncomfy heels



Thank you!

They're as about as comfy as a 110mm heel can be. I don't recommend doing a bunch of walking in them.


----------



## steffysstyle

Pants: Maje
Top: Boohoo
Shoes: Zara
Earrings: Dior


----------



## foxy1971

agalarowicz said:


> burberry brit jacket, mother jeans, manolo pumps and fendi bag


nice!!!


----------



## MIXT




----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Dorothy Perkins 
Skirt - Topshop
Shoes (not in pic) - Charlotte Olympia 
Bag - Gucci 
Watch - Michael Kors


----------



## deltalady

Dress & shoes|Zara


----------



## michellem

deltalady said:


> Dress & shoes|Zara



I love your style...all your ootd are great!


----------



## deltalady

michellem said:


> I love your style...all your ootd are great!



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BlankNYC jacket
Pleione top
Zara jeans/shoes
LV Alma


----------



## nascar fan

Freckles1 said:


> Blue is SO hot right now!! Love your outfit - the skirt is fantastic!!





Puttin On Ayers said:


> Lovely





libertygirl said:


> *Beautiful* blues you mean!


Thank you!
I need to post more often, but my outfits are usually business attire.  Not exciting or trendy.  I like to think they are nice, though.


----------



## ScottyGal

Enjoying a sunny day &#127774;

Kimono: Topshop 
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Louis Vuitton
Bag: Gucci
Jewellery: Kate Spade (necklace), Svarovski (bangle), Michael Kors (watch)


----------



## deltalady

Brunch today.
Blazer|Forever 21
Tank|Zara
Shorts|American Eagle
Shoes|Brian Atwood
Bag|Fendi
Legs|LA Fitness &#128521;


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Long cardigan, pants and shoes by Zara
Michele watch
LV Montaigne 
Top by Nordstrom


----------



## lakeshow

HeartMyMJs said:


> Long cardigan, pants and shoes by Zara
> Michele watch
> LV Montaigne
> Top by Nordstrom
> View attachment 2974521



that long cardigan from zara looks good on you! i just returned mine because the arms were a bit too snug. the shoes are cute too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lakeshow said:


> that long cardigan from zara looks good on you! i just returned mine because the arms were a bit too snug. the shoes are cute too.




Thanks!!  I got in navy and black too.  I couldn't resist the price!!  Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Hierophilic

Abby305 said:


> Shirt is Banana Republic
> Skirt is GAP
> Shoes are Prada.


If you don't mind me asking, what are you wearing on your lips? That color is beautiful and looks stunning on you!


----------



## TeeLVee

HeartMyMJs said:


> Long cardigan, pants and shoes by Zara
> Michele watch
> LV Montaigne
> Top by Nordstrom
> View attachment 2974521




Love your ensemble. I especially like your cardigan. &#128522;


----------



## Bratty1919

deltalady said:


> Brunch today.
> Blazer|Forever 21
> Tank|Zara
> Shorts|American Eagle
> Shoes|Brian Atwood
> Bag|Fendi
> Legs|LA Fitness &#128521;




Wow you look awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

MIXT said:


> www.mixtfashion.com




Such a cool shot!


----------



## Bratty1919

steffysstyle said:


> Pants: Maje
> Top: Boohoo
> Shoes: Zara
> Earrings: Dior




Wow you look like a model!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

TeeLVee said:


> Love your ensemble. I especially like your cardigan. [emoji4]




Thank you!!


----------



## reginablair

deltalady said:


> Today
> Dress|Uniqlo
> Shoes|Jimmy Choo
> Necklace|H&M




The dress is beautiful! Did you purchase it recently or have info on the item #? I love it!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Dress: Boohoo
Shoes: Christian Louboutin


----------



## steffysstyle

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow you look like a model!


Thank you!!


----------



## MIXT




----------



## jellyv

anniepersian said:


> Day off work
> Jeans: Primark
> Jacket: Topshop
> T shirt: Primark
> Scarf: H&M
> Bag: LV Alma



I really like seeing LV used in a boho-chic way. Very cute look.


----------



## deltalady

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow you look awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: South
Blazer: Topsham
Bag: Kate Spade
Shoes: Kurt Geiger


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MIXT said:


>


 
Love the whole outfit!!


_Lee said:


> Top: South
> Blazer: Topsham
> Bag: Kate Spade
> Shoes: Kurt Geiger




Lovely!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

What I wore to an informal birthday dinner this weekend.  And I have to point I did wear a jacket on top, because Norway is chilly in April! 

Dress - The Kooples 
Bag - 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder
Boots - Acne Pistols
Necklace - Bjørg 
Watch - Michael Kors


----------



## missbrasilnyc

deltalady said:


> Brunch today.
> Blazer|Forever 21
> Tank|Zara
> Shorts|American Eagle
> Shoes|Brian Atwood
> Bag|Fendi
> Legs|LA Fitness &#128521;



Goodlord, I would do unsavory things for those shoes. LOVE!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Dress: New Friends Colony via Revolve Clothing
Purse: Loeffler Randall
Shoes: Lulu's


----------



## deltalady

missbrasilnyc said:


> Goodlord, I would do unsavory things for those shoes. LOVE!!!



That's the best thing I've heard all day Thank you!


----------



## bellavintage

_Lee said:


> Top: South
> Blazer: Topsham
> Bag: Kate Spade
> Shoes: Kurt Geiger



Great taste, I love that bracelet!


----------



## nascar fan

Work outfit - nothing special.
shoes - Valentino
bag - Nina Ricci
BUT all sitting pretty in the New Car!  2015 Stingray steals the show!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Work outfit - nothing special.
> shoes - Valentino
> bag - Nina Ricci
> BUT all sitting pretty in the New Car!  2015 Stingray steals the show!




Hi nascar!!!!!  You look great as always!!!!!  Congrats on the new car!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi nascar!!!!!  You look great as always!!!!!  Congrats on the new car!!!!


Thanks!
I hope all is well.

(No MJ in that post!  I just realized that)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!
> I hope all is well.
> 
> (No MJ in that post!  I just realized that)




Haha!!  Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyGal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the whole outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!



Thanks 







bellavintage said:


> Great taste, I love that bracelet!



Thanks! The pink and white bracelet is Tresor Paris


----------



## anniepersian

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous!



Aww thank you so much!


----------



## anniepersian

jellyv said:


> I really like seeing LV used in a boho-chic way. Very cute look.



Aww thanks! I do like the boho look a lot!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing a floral kimono wrap with my Minkoff bag


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Mulberry boots 
Prada bag
Lv bandeau
Michael Kords blouse


----------



## fashion.fanatic

sorry for that blurred pic


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday
Dress|Calvin Klein
Shoes|YSL
Bag|Phillip Lim


----------



## Bratty1919

nascar fan said:


> Work outfit - nothing special.
> shoes - Valentino
> bag - Nina Ricci
> BUT all sitting pretty in the New Car!  2015 Stingray steals the show!




OMG those shoes! That car!


----------



## Bratty1919

deltalady said:


> Yesterday
> Dress|Calvin Klein
> Shoes|YSL
> Bag|Phillip Lim




Purple POWER! Love it!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ellapretty said:


> Wearing a floral kimono wrap with my Minkoff bag




So cute!


----------



## Theren

Way trendy but I love it. 
Top: INC
Bottoms: the brand escapes me currently
Shoes ( covered by the pants): Christian Louboutin espadrilles


----------



## Theren

Forgot the picture


----------



## chocochip

Sunday window shopping with hubby 
blazer: H&M
top: F21
jeans: NY&C
heels: 9west
bag: Kate Spade
sunnies: Ray-Ban aviator


----------



## dia

nascar fan said:


> Work outfit - nothing special.
> 
> shoes - Valentino
> 
> bag - Nina Ricci
> 
> BUT all sitting pretty in the New Car!  2015 Stingray steals the show!





Very pretty ! Wow THAT car !! Enjoy it , it's jaw dropping


----------



## Freckles1

My new Hermes Flaming Party shawl in Naturale
AG legging 
Ralph Lauren wedges


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Yesterday
> Dress|Calvin Klein
> Shoes|YSL
> Bag|Phillip Lim




Fantastic!!! The purple is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Freckles1

nascar fan said:


> Work outfit - nothing special.
> 
> shoes - Valentino
> 
> bag - Nina Ricci
> 
> BUT all sitting pretty in the New Car!  2015 Stingray steals the show!




Absolutely sitting pretty in that sassy car!!!
I like it!


----------



## deltalady

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!!! The purple is just gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

nascar fan said:


> Work outfit - nothing special.
> shoes - Valentino
> bag - Nina Ricci
> BUT all sitting pretty in the New Car!  2015 Stingray steals the show!


 Yes it does steal the show. That is one sexy car :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday
Jacket|F21
Pants|Old Navy
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Phillip Lim


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm in love with my flannel shirt.


----------



## Bratty1919

Theren said:


> Forgot the picture




Super cool!


----------



## anniepersian

jacket: topshop
blouse: yellow
jeans: primark
shoes: primark 
bag: michael kors
belt: hermes 

my first ever "photoshoot" for my new blog lol 
I was extremely nervous due to my social anxiety  

but I'm trying anyway


----------



## ScottyGal

anniepersian said:


> jacket: topshop
> blouse: yellow
> jeans: primark
> shoes: primark
> bag: michael kors
> belt: hermes
> 
> my first ever "photoshoot" for my new blog lol
> I was extremely nervous due to my social anxiety
> 
> but I'm trying anyway



Love this outfit, especially that MK bag! &#128525;


----------



## maddie66

anniepersian said:


> jacket: topshop
> blouse: yellow
> jeans: primark
> shoes: primark
> bag: michael kors
> belt: hermes
> 
> my first ever "photoshoot" for my new blog lol
> I was extremely nervous due to my social anxiety
> 
> but I'm trying anyway




You look fantastic!!!!


----------



## jmcadon

anniepersian said:


> jacket: topshop
> blouse: yellow
> jeans: primark
> shoes: primark
> bag: michael kors
> belt: hermes
> 
> my first ever "photoshoot" for my new blog lol
> I was extremely nervous due to my social anxiety
> 
> but I'm trying anyway



You look like a model


----------



## nascar fan

Bratty1919 said:


> OMG those shoes! That car!





dia said:


> Very pretty ! Wow THAT car !! Enjoy it , it's jaw dropping





deltalady said:


> Thank you!





Puttin On Ayers said:


> Yes it does steal the show. That is one sexy car :worthy: :worthy:



Thanks, everybody!    Thanks for letting me share it here.


----------



## Slc9

This thread is so fun!  I love all the different styles.  I think I have a little bit every one 



deltalady said:


> Yesterday
> Jacket|F21
> Pants|Old Navy
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Phillip Lim


Love the Pashli  bag!  


dangerouscurves said:


> I'm in love with my flannel shirt.
> View attachment 2979526


Love flannel shirts!  Your shoes too!


anniepersian said:


> jacket: topshop
> blouse: yellow
> jeans: primark
> shoes: primark
> bag: michael kors
> belt: hermes
> 
> my first ever "photoshoot" for my new blog lol
> I was extremely nervous due to my social anxiety
> 
> but I'm trying anyway



You nailed it!!  You look fabulous!  GL with your new blog


----------



## deltalady

Friday and Today


----------



## deltalady

Dress|BCBG
Shoes|Prada


----------



## Freckles1

Dress Cabi
Shoes Vis Spiga
Jewelry Hermes Clic Clac H Rolex 
Bag LV Capucines


----------



## Ellapretty

Outfit from a recent shopping challenge I participated in - was so excited to find a wearable pink dress!


----------



## deltalady

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2984296
> 
> Dress Cabi
> Shoes Vis Spiga
> Jewelry Hermes Clic Clac H Rolex
> Bag LV Capucines



Gorgeous!!


----------



## anniepersian

Slc9 said:


> This thread is so fun!  I love all the different styles.  I think I have a little bit every one
> 
> 
> Love the Pashli  bag!
> 
> Love flannel shirts!  Your shoes too!
> 
> 
> You nailed it!!  You look fabulous!  GL with your new blog




Aww thank you so much!


----------



## anniepersian

jmcadon said:


> You look like a model



LOL Thanks!


----------



## anniepersian

Outfits from this past weekend. pale pink blazer from H&M and bright pink one from Zara

I was trying on LV plimsolls in the last picture in shoe heaven Harrods lol


----------



## Almack

Shirt: Ralph Lauren white Oxford
Pants: Ralph Lauren
Belt: penguin original 
Shoes: aldo
Jewelry: cartier
Watch: custom


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Primark
Skirt - H&M
Bag - Kate Spade
Jewellery - Michael Kors, Swarovski


----------



## Mimmy

anniepersian said:


> Outfits from this past weekend. pale pink blazer from H&M and bright pink one from Zara
> 
> I was trying on LV plimsolls in the last picture in shoe heaven Harrods lol




Love these looks anniepersian! Shoe heaven sounds amazing!


----------



## Mimmy

Almack said:


> Shirt: Ralph Lauren white Oxford
> Pants: Ralph Lauren
> Belt: penguin original
> Shoes: aldo
> Jewelry: cartier
> Watch: custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985352




Great classic, casual look, Almack!


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Top - Primark
> Skirt - H&M
> Bag - Kate Spade
> Jewellery - Michael Kors, Swarovski




Your outfit is so pretty and cute! Love the cat (?) shoes!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mimmy said:


> Your outfit is so pretty and cute! Love the cat (?) shoes!!




Thanks  Yip, they are cats!


----------



## Abby305

I'm so sorry it's taken so long, I just noticed this! It's by Kat Von D, it's one of her Everlasting Liquid Lipsticks. I'm 99% sure the color is Underage Red, but it *might* be Berlin. Berlin is more of a coral though. Either way, KVD. makes fantastic products, I can put on a lip by her at 10AM, go to work, go to eat, and that night go out and still look good, all without reapplication.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I swear I have been slacking on my OOTD updates but here are some recent looks!


----------



## Bratty1919

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I have been slacking on my OOTD updates but here are some recent looks!




Lovely...especially the 2nd one!!!


----------



## Freckles1

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I have been slacking on my OOTD updates but here are some recent looks!




Gorgeous


----------



## MrsPPS

SLCsocialite said:


> I swear I have been slacking on my OOTD updates but here are some recent looks!




Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039; I love the LBD and sneakers combo - so effortlessly chic. Perfect!


----------



## Freckles1

Old Gringo Caiman cowboy boots
Big Star jean shorts
Nila Lotan Spanish top


----------



## bag in black

anniepersian said:


> jacket: topshop
> blouse: yellow
> jeans: primark
> shoes: primark
> bag: michael kors
> belt: hermes
> 
> my first ever "photoshoot" for my new blog lol
> I was extremely nervous due to my social anxiety
> 
> but I'm trying anyway



I love your jacket


----------



## anniepersian

Dress H&M
Gladiator sandals Primark
Bag LV denim pouchette
Necklace Rare London

This was last week in Santorini Greece....That place is amazing!!!


----------



## MrsPPS

anniepersian said:


> Dress H&M
> Gladiator sandals Primark
> Bag LV denim pouchette
> Necklace Rare London
> 
> This was last week in Santorini Greece....That place is amazing!!!




That dress is stunning![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## maddie66

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2986989
> 
> Old Gringo Caiman cowboy boots
> Big Star jean shorts
> Nila Lotan Spanish top




Love love love this outfit!!!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

anniepersian said:


> Dress H&M
> Gladiator sandals Primark
> Bag LV denim pouchette
> Necklace Rare London
> 
> This was last week in Santorini Greece....That place is amazing!!!


 Wow you look like Royalty. Fabulous look


----------



## lawchick

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2986989
> 
> Old Gringo Caiman cowboy boots
> Big Star jean shorts
> Nila Lotan Spanish top


I love your cowboy boots!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Marc by Marc Jacobs
Jeans - Topshop
Bag - Louis Vuitton
Shoes - Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## anniepersian

bag in black said:


> I love your jacket



Aww thanks!


----------



## deltalady

From earlier this week
Top|H&M
Trousers|J. Crew
Shoes|Zara


----------



## deltalady

Today
Dress|BCBG
Shoes|Louboutin


----------



## Bratty1919

anniepersian said:


> Dress H&M
> Gladiator sandals Primark
> Bag LV denim pouchette
> Necklace Rare London
> 
> This was last week in Santorini Greece....That place is amazing!!!



You look like a princess! Love it!


----------



## Freckles1

maddie66 said:


> Love love love this outfit!!!!







lawchick said:


> I love your cowboy boots!




Thanks girls!! I may have a little bit of a cowboy boot addiction... Along with the handbag addiction [emoji12]


----------



## Bratty1919

deltalady said:


> Today
> Dress|BCBG
> Shoes|Louboutin




Looking nice!


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Today
> Dress|BCBG
> Shoes|Louboutin


 
You look stunning - love all of it


----------



## deltalady

hhl4vr said:


> You look stunning - love all of it











Bratty1919 said:


> Looking nice!



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## ScottyGal

Top: Topshop 
Jeans: Topshop 
Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs 
Bag: Louis Vuitton


----------



## Mimmy

_Lee said:


> Top: Topshop
> Jeans: Topshop
> Shoes: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Bag: Louis Vuitton




First cat shoes, now dogs. I love your entire outfit, soo cute!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mimmy said:


> First cat shoes, now dogs. I love your entire outfit, soo cute!!



Haha, I am a bona fide crazy animal lady!


----------



## deltalady

Blazer|Bebe
T-shirt|PINC Gator
Jeans|F21
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman
Bag|Valentino


----------



## nerimanna

deltalady said:


> Blazer|Bebe
> T-shirt|PINC Gator
> Jeans|F21
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman
> Bag|Valentino


those heels... to die for!


----------



## nerimanna

New Look romper
Chanel bag & shoes


----------



## deltalady

nerimanna said:


> those heels... to die for!



Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

nerimanna said:


> New Look romper
> Chanel bag & shoes




Love this look nerimanna!!


----------



## nerimanna

Freckles1 said:


> Love this look nerimanna!!


thanks!  have a great day!


----------



## Sculli

Sweater- Zoe Karssen
Blouse- Monki
Jeans-hudson
Parka- Benetton
Loafers- Gucci
Bag- Céline


----------



## twdavis

nerimanna said:


> zara top
> h&m jeans
> janeo pumps
> vintage Chanel kelly



LOVE your top!!!!!! I have those jeans...my most favorite at the moment!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Fairweather dress, Old Navy heels and Rebecca Minkoff bag:


----------



## TeeLVee

Ellapretty said:


> Fairweather dress, Old Navy heels and Rebecca Minkoff bag:




Lovely dress! You look great. &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

Top - Topshop
Jeans - Topshop 
Boots - H&M
Bracelets - Hermes and Swarovski


----------



## anniepersian

My coat from Primark was £2!! top £5 primark LV Alma


----------



## portia86

anniepersian said:


> My coat from Primark was £2!! top £5 primark LV Alma




High 5 to you girlie, £2!! You look great and that alma just sets it off [emoji6][emoji122]&#127998;[emoji106]&#127998;[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mimmy

anniepersian said:


> My coat from Primark was £2!! top £5 primark LV Alma




Very lovely; and a great mix of bargain items with expensive pieces!


----------



## Yuppiecamper

Speedy B 25, Compact Curieuse in Empreinte colour terre, Voile stola in bronze


----------



## angiecake

Yuppiecamper said:


> Speedy B 25, Compact Curieuse in Empreinte colour terre, Voile stola in bronze



Love it the matching bag and wallet! Such a beautiful leather and print.


----------



## Ambrielle

Yuppiecamper said:


> Speedy B 25, Compact Curieuse in Empreinte colour terre, Voile stola in bronze
> 
> View attachment 2991162




Beautiful! Love how it all matches &#128525;


----------



## agalarowicz

velvet shirt, gucci pants, birks, fendi bag


----------



## deltalady

Nothing exciting.
Dress|Diane Von Furstenberg
Bag|Balenciaga
Shoes|Zara


----------



## nerimanna

twdavis said:


> LOVE your top!!!!!! I have those jeans...my most favorite at the moment!!


thanks twdavis! looking forward to your ootd with the same jeans


----------



## ScottyGal

Work outfit today;


----------



## deltalady

_Lee said:


> Work outfit today;



Love your dress!


----------



## ScottyGal

deltalady said:


> Love your dress!



Thanks  it was a bargain from boohoo.com!


----------



## anniepersian

Top, jeans and shoes Primark, jacket Topshop, sunglasses h&m, handbag Louis Vuitton Suhali


----------



## deltalady

Blouse|Equipment
Skirt|Diane Von Furstenberg
Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
Bag|Louis Vuitton


----------



## Freckles1

anniepersian said:


> Top, jeans and shoes Primark, jacket Topshop, sunglasses h&m, handbag Louis Vuitton Suhali




Anniepersian you are looking rockstar!!!!
And that bag is cool!!!


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Equipment
> Skirt|Diane Von Furstenberg
> Shoes|Manolo Blahnik
> Bag|Louis Vuitton




Deltalady as alway you look fabulous


----------



## Docjeun

deltalady said:


> Yesterday
> Dress|Calvin Klein
> Shoes|YSL
> Bag|Phillip Lim


You look fantastic, I especially love that dress!


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## deltalady

Trulyadiva said:


> You look fantastic, I especially love that dress!











Freckles1 said:


> Deltalady as alway you look fabulous



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## Freckles1

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2994365




Nefedov you look very handsome


----------



## Nefedov

Freckles1 said:


> Nefedov you look very handsome




Thank u)


----------



## deltalady

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2994365



You look great!


----------



## reddfoxx1

I really like your look...very put-together without trying too hard


----------



## Birdonce

anniepersian said:


> Top, jeans and shoes Primark, jacket Topshop, sunglasses h&m, handbag Louis Vuitton Suhali



Fierce!


----------



## deltalady

Blouse|Express
Trousers|The Gap
Shoes|Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Abby305

Prada shades, Banana Republic dress, Dior heels


----------



## SLCsocialite

MrsPPS said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039; I love the LBD and sneakers combo - so effortlessly chic. Perfect!



Thank you I love a good casual cool outfit!



Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous






Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely...especially the 2nd one!!!



Thank you! Cream is seriously my go to lately!

Here are a few more OOTD's


----------



## TeeLVee

deltalady said:


> Blouse|Express
> Trousers|The Gap
> Shoes|Stuart Weitzman




You look great! I love your trousers.


----------



## deltalady

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! I love your trousers.



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## Ellapretty

It's finally maxi dress weather!


----------



## Swanky

Archived due to length.


----------

